# Post Your Outfit of the Day!



## Nat

Fresh thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-outfit-of-the-day-577480-335.html#post18052630


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Slouchy sweater


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## P.Y.T.

let's get it girls!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## aliwishesbear

wow i guess we overloaded the other one!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks beautiful!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Slouchy sweater


Love the shoes!



angelastoel said:


>


OMG, I wish I could wear that where I am!! It's WAY too cold though. I really like your skirt and whole outfit, really.



aliwishesbear said:


> wow i guess we overloaded the other one!


I love your jeans & tee.


----------



## .jourdyn.

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Slouchy sweater



OMG I love your boots, they are gorgeous!!! If you don't mind me asking, who are they made by?



angelastoel said:


>



Cute outfit!


----------



## la_Monita

great outfits everyone!

today


----------



## DisCo

aliwishesbear said:


> wow i guess we overloaded the other one!



Love this-- so 70s!


----------



## aliwishesbear

thanks LoveMyMarc and DisCo!


----------



## Noukster

Top: Snob (from loveyourstyle.nl)
Blazer: H&M
Harem pants: Amisu (from new yorker)
Heels: Primark

xxx


----------



## Noukster

oh i didn't had the change to thank the one's who comment on my outfits, because the subject was closed 

THANKS


----------



## kgirl<3

Noukster - love the photos! How do you do you hair?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

la_Monita said:


> great outfits everyone!
> 
> today



You've got amazing curves!! This outfit looks great on you!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

la_Monita said:


> great outfits everyone!
> 
> today



You look like a model in the first picture!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Metallic stripes


----------



## gnatty8

aliwishesbear said:


> wow i guess we overloaded the other one!



This looks really cool, well done!!


----------



## lurkingsmirk

la_Monita said:


> today



OH man, I've seen this dress online so many times and thought about buying it, now I wish I did! Looks _hot_


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Noukster* - love your style!  Especially the harem pants!
*la_Monita* - you look fab!  
*aliwishesbear* - love your fur coat!  Absolutely gorgeous!  

Here are a couple of Valentine's Day outfits that I put together:



Outfit #1 - Alice Ritter pink dress, Theory leather jacket, Tibi brown belt and Christian Louboutin pumps
Outfit #2 - Max Azria black dress, BGBC studded belt and Christian Louboutin pumps
Outfit #3 - Bespoke leather jacket, Mike & Chris hooded sweatshirt, Armani Exchange faux leather pants, Fendi bag and Christian Louboutin pumps
Outfit #4 - Herve Leger bandage dress and Christian Louboutin pumps

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## hugable

Great start to new thread everyone!    Nhu Nhu, loved all your Valentine's looks!


----------



## Mia Bella

The day hasn't fully arrived but I plan on wearing my new goodies out to lunch!


----------



## la_Monita

thanks everyone


----------



## DC-Cutie

*NhuNhu *- i love your outfits and the video.  Very creative....


----------



## pchan2802

The warmest day in Winter here!


----------



## heartcore

Mia Bella, nice one!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Thanks gnatty8 and Nhu Nhu!  I love that pink sheer dress of your first outfit in the video Nhu Nhu.

Love the shoes Mia Bella.


----------



## Noukster

Top: Gestuz (loveyoustyle.nl)
Dress: H&M 
belt: Primark 
Bracelet: Primark
Heels: Primark

xxx

Thanks everyone.
There is a tutorial on my blog how i do my hair, it's really simple


----------



## PrincessBal

Today:


----------



## *want it all*

*Nhu Nhu/Wendy: *You're just so entertaining in your vid!    Might I say, you bear quite a resemblance to the lovely Michelle Kwan!    You spotlighted great outfits in your Valentine's YT segment.  

*Mia Bella: *I don't think you have an off day ever!  

*pchan2802: *I like your polka dot top.


----------



## missgiannina

Wow everyone looks great...soooo many inspiration pics


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Hat


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

NhuNhu ~ You're so cute! I subscribed 

Mia ~ Lovely outfit!


----------



## candypants1100

aliwishesbear- i love your coat!


----------



## xoxoCat

Mia Bella said:


> The day hasn't fully arrived but I plan on wearing my new goodies out to lunch!



I love your shoes...I'm looking for a pair just like that for this summer/spring. 

Cat.


----------



## Mia Bella

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments! 

Here's info about my shoes for anyone who's interested. They're super comfortable and very light. I wore them all day shopping yesterday and had no pain or discomfort and I wore them right out of the box. I am in love with them!

There are several versions of the DV wedge and you'll see they're all priced very differently:

*These are mine - the leather upper, man-made lining/sole:*
Dolce Vita 'Pali' in Desert
http://www.zappos.com/dv-by-dolce-vita-pali-grey

This is the leather upper, lining and sole:
Dolce Vita 'Pela'
http://www.zappos.com/dolce-vita-pela-grey

And the higher platform version w/ leather upper, lining and sole:
Dolce Vita 'Jade'
http://www.zappos.com/dolce-vita-jade-nude


----------



## annemerrick

OK...I had no idea that the shoe I recently got at Target was so similar to the DV shoe!!  CRAZY!!!!

http://www.target.com/Mossimo-Pilar-Strappy-Wedge-Sandals/dp/B00477CUT6


----------



## tonkamama

Today was cold & lots rains ~ I should be doing this 

Trench coat ~ Max&Co
Dress ~ T by AW (can't see it in the pic)
Neck Warmer ~ Echo
Legging ~ Nordstrom brand
Wellie ~ Max&Co
Clutch ~ Max&Co


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

la_Monita said:


> great outfits everyone!
> 
> today



I am in love with this dress!  Where did you get it?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Mia Bella;18071103]The day hasn't fully arrived but I plan on wearing my new goodies out to lunch!






This is such a chic outfit!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This is an awesome thread!  I love this outfit.  So chic!



tonkamama said:


> Today was cold & lots rains ~ I should be doing this
> 
> Trench coat ~ Max&Co
> Dress ~ T by AW (can't see it in the pic)
> Neck Warmer ~ Echo
> Legging ~ Nordstrom brand
> Wellie ~ Max&Co
> Clutch ~ Max&Co


----------



## gnatty8

I normally don't do logos, but I am a sucker for the "other H"










Here was the bottom half:


----------



## tonkamama

*Love Mia Bella's DV SHOES!!!  
Alex Spoils Me ~ Thank you so very much!!  
gnatty8 ~ love love your Harley!!!  The "H" jacket looks great on you!!  *


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thank you so much for watching *hugable, DC-Cutie, aliwishesbear, *want it all*, Gigi LV*!!!    I hope to entertain you in future videos


----------



## la_Monita

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I am in love with this dress!  Where did you get it?



Thanks 
It's from bcbg max azria, I got it in an outletstore, so I don't think you'll find it in the shops these days.. but they've got always some great dresses!


----------



## cawquette

i wore this out to dinner and dancing tonight(sorry the pic is sideways and small). i live in florida, which i why i could wear this in february (80 degrees tomorrow). i miss the winter fashion already! 

you all look so chic


----------



## platinum_girly

gnatty8 said:


> I normally don't do logos, but I am a sucker for the "other H"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the bottom half:


 

Wow this is a VERY sexy look, gotta love a man in leathers with a motorbike


----------



## Noukster

Poofy schouder sweater: H&M
Dress: Matthew Williamson
Heels: primark
Necklace: name necklace by mijnnaamketting.nl xxx
Bracelet: Primark
Tas: Barbie loves Pauls Boutique

xxx


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> Wow this is a VERY sexy look, gotta love a man in leathers with a motorbike


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Coat


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking good, *Ladies*...


----------



## aliwishesbear




----------



## xoxoCat

*DC-Cutie*: I love the skirt! *drool* May I ask you where I can find that? 

Cat


----------



## DC-Cutie

xoxoCat said:


> *DC-Cutie*: I love the skirt! *drool* May I ask you where I can find that?
> 
> Cat



Thank you .  The skirt is the leather atlee skirt from J. Crew (item # 29299).  it may be sold out, but pops-up from time to time.


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good, *Ladies*...



Look at this sessy bish...hmmph...

Btw, they have  some more leather pleated skirts at zara!


----------



## P.Y.T.

aliwishesbear said:


>


LUV it...


----------



## P.Y.T.

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Coat



sooo cute! Luv the coat and shoes...


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> Look at this sessy bish...hmmph...
> 
> Btw, they have  some more leather pleated skirts at zara!



say wha?????  Guess I'll have to head to Zara tomorrow.

Now, have you gotten out of the slump you were you?  I need you to post some inspiration...  pretty please


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*aliwishesbear* - love that coat!  If you don't mind me asking, where is it from?

*DC-Cutie* - love your leopard top!  If you don't mind me asking, where is it from?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nhu Nhu said:


> *aliwishesbear* - love that coat!  If you don't mind me asking, where is it from?
> 
> *DC-Cutie* - love your leopard top!  If you don't mind me asking, where is it from?



Thank you   It's from H&Ms new collection in stores now.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hawt! were shirt twins, and ive officially put out a man hunt for those shoes! lol




DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good, *Ladies*...


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> say wha?????  Guess I'll have to head to Zara tomorrow.
> 
> Now, have you gotten out of the slump you were you?  I need you to post some inspiration...  pretty please



I'll post some pics up next weekend. I'm going to san diego for a few days...


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looking great!!!  

Leather jacket in olive color ~ Diesel 
Tunic ~ Joie 
Scarf ~ Missoni
Legging ~ Nordstrom Brand
Booties ~ Costume National
Clutch ~ Max&Co


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Boots


----------



## ilovefashion87

Come visit me!   and agree with DC post some pics!
ETA: its raining over here.



P.Y.T. said:


> I'll post some pics up next weekend. I'm going to san diego for a few days...


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ LOL, you live in SD??

BTW, I love your avi! so cayute...


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ thank you yes i live in SD, in the northern coastal area


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ahhhh shieeet! We might have to hook up....My sister has been trying to get me to move down there. Who knows I might move down there soon.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^^ you should!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you   It's from H&Ms new collection in stores now.



Thanks *DC*!  Will head to H&M right away!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love love this thread ... I so admire how you ladies and gents rock your outfits every day!


----------



## platinum_girly

Okay so it was my birthday celebrations last night and it was fancy dress, i dressed as a cheerleader:













*xxxx inappropriate
*
Hubby had this made for me, hehe:


----------



## Noukster

HAPPY BIRTHDAY artyhat:


----------



## Noukster

Hi how is everyone doing today?? 

This is my outfit of the day






Flower cardigan: Primark
Black Chino's: H&M
Flower belts: Primark
Flower ring: Primark
Flower necklaces: New Yorker
Wedges: I got them from a market 

_xxx last warning._


----------



## platinum_girly

Noukster said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY artyhat:


 
Thankyou *Noukster*, and you look fabulous as always


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace dress


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Okay so it was my birthday celebrations last night and it was fancy dress, i dressed as a cheerleader:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xxxx inappropriate*
> 
> Hubby had this made for me, hehe:


ICU!!!! Happy B-day hun....


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> ICU!!!! Happy B-day hun....


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## sonya

Wow. Love your photos!




Noukster said:


> Top: Snob (from loveyourstyle.nl)
> Blazer: H&M
> Harem pants: Amisu (from new yorker)
> Heels: Primark
> 
> xxx


----------



## ReisKitty

angelastoel said:


>


 
Love the skirt! Hope you're enjoying Aruba (your blog is adorable)


----------



## bijou

GAP cardigan
Madewell floral tiered top
Black leggings
Hunter rainboots in black 
Black eternity scarf & heather grey layering cami (not pictured)


----------



## Sparklybags

lauren moshi tank, forever 21 cardigan, Chinese laundry Boots


----------



## platinum_girly

^LOVE that outfit


----------



## angelastoel

thank you Reiskitty! Aruba is truly amazing.


----------



## .jourdyn.

^Very cute outfit, love the vest!


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is what I was wearing last night:


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## littlenakedange

BB dakota  Bostwick  coat,
and Koolaburra boots


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^I love that jacket!


*PrincessBal* - Your latest outfit is GREAT!!! It's something I'd wear. That blazer's color is gorgeous.


----------



## CoachGirl12

PrincessBal said:


> Here is what I was wearing last night:


Love how you paired that bright blue jacket w/your outfit. You look great!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PHENOMENON said:


>


FABULOUS outfit... love your blog, you always look so polished!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Horse sweatshirt


----------



## sahm in spain

I have never posted here again as all your outfits look so cool but here goes:


----------



## foxycleopatra

PrincessBal said:


> Here is what I was wearing last night:



What a fabulous outfit!!  May I ask if this Zara blazer is a current season piece or is it from a past season?.....can it still be found in stores?  TIA.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PHENOMENON said:


>



Fabulous!!


----------



## PrincessBal

Thanks everybody for the lovely comments! 

@foxycleopatra: Unfortunately I got it in June 2009 so quite a while ago, but since brights are big again this year maybe they'll bring out a similar one, who knows!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## sahm in spain

You look fabulous Angelastoel, you have inspired me for the summer. Where did you get your tunic if you don´t mind me asking?


----------



## angelastoel

sahm in spain said:


> You look fabulous Angelastoel, you have inspired me for the summer. Where did you get your tunic if you don´t mind me asking?



thank you! It is from Vanilia


----------



## Noukster

Blouse: Zara
Skirt: Primark
Necklace: Capricci.nl
Ring: Claire's
Broques: New Yorker
Bag: primark


----------



## PrincessBal

Here's a very monotone picture of my outfit of the day - a bit like the sky today...!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good, *Ladies*...


 

Love that skirt and the top you paired it with!


----------



## Sparklybags

littlenakedange said:


> BB dakota Bostwick coat,
> and Koolaburra boots


 

Love this!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

CoachGirl12 said:


> FABULOUS outfit... love your blog, you always look so polished!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Fabulous!!


Thanks sweeties


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

White baggy sweater


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit:

Leather jacket ~ Elizabeth and James
Asymmetrical t-shirt ~ Zara 
Long wrap skirt ~ DKNY
Booties ~ Paul Green Munchen*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tonkamama said:


> *
> Booties ~ Paul Green Munchen*



Yes, Paul Green Shoes are so comfy !


----------



## Mia Bella

Everyone looks so great! I love coming into this thread to get inspiration from so many inspiring ladies. 



angelastoel said:


> thank you Reiskitty! Aruba is truly amazing.



I love your style! I've noticed a theme with your pieces which is that you wear a lot of grey (in so many beautiful shades) and that's why I'm drawn to your lovely pics. I really like how you wear this neutral that I completely neglect for no other reason than because it takes a little more thought to wear than black. Tonight I bought a pair of charcoal grey heels and grey skinnies to go with them  and afterwards I came here to look at your outfits to get ideas.  I hope to strictly build up my grey supply in the next couple of days.


----------



## angelastoel

Hi Miabella,

Funny you notice that! I am very into grey even all the walls in my home are grey. You should see the peoples faces when I tell them that! But once they see it they really like it!

wearing my DIY-top.






outside look


----------



## DizzyFairy

love ur outfits angela~


----------



## platinum_girly

angelastoel said:


> wearing my DIY-top.


 
LOVE this look, gorgeous top and ring combo


----------



## Noukster

Shirt: Bershka
Chino's: H&M
Belts: Primark
Necklace: Claire's
Broques: Amisu


----------



## kgirl<3

angelastoel said:


> Hi Miabella,
> 
> Funny you notice that! I am very into grey even all the walls in my home are grey. You should see the peoples faces when I tell them that! But once they see it they really like it!
> 
> wearing my DIY-top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside look



You're so pretty! And love this outfit, of course.


----------



## littlenakedange

thanks! 




Sparklybags said:


> Love this!!!





LoveMyMarc said:


> ^I love that jacket!


----------



## PrincessBal

This is me today:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Gorgeous! Those jeans look incredible on you!


----------



## dancer1

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Noukster* - love your style!  Especially the harem pants!
> *la_Monita* - you look fab!
> *aliwishesbear* - love your fur coat!  Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Here are a couple of Valentine's Day outfits that I put together:
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit #1 - Alice Ritter pink dress, Theory leather jacket, Tibi brown belt and Christian Louboutin pumps
> Outfit #2 - Max Azria black dress, BGBC studded belt and Christian Louboutin pumps
> Outfit #3 - Bespoke leather jacket, Mike & Chris hooded sweatshirt, Armani Exchange faux leather pants, Fendi bag and Christian Louboutin pumps
> Outfit #4 - Herve Leger bandage dress and Christian Louboutin pumps
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Nhu Nhu,

I'm late but your look book is great and you have a wonderful personality.


----------



## voodoo_mary

knitted marigold mini dress- belonged to my mother. this dress was knitted by my grandmother for my mother. and now its mine! my mother claims she wore this with out any safety shorts (thats madly short.) i used to think my mother was not that happening. but she pulled out one more surprise..
bag is vintage and so is the wedge shoes


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Wow!  That dress is darling!  So beautiful!




voodoo_mary said:


> knitted marigold mini dress- belonged to my mother. this dress was knitted by my grandmother for my mother. and now its mine! my mother claims she wore this with out any safety shorts (thats madly short.) i used to think my mother was not that happening. but she pulled out one more surprise..
> bag is vintage and so is the wedge shoes


----------



## Nhu Nhu

dancer1 said:


> Nhu Nhu,
> 
> I'm late but your look book is great and you have a wonderful personality.



Thank you so much *Dancer*!  I hope to continue to entertain you in future videos!


----------



## Noukster

Poofy Shoulder sweater: H&M
Pants: H&M
Belt: Primark
Necklace: Primark
Heels: Primark


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Crazy tights


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^HAWT! I love those tights...


----------



## P.Y.T.

I'm excited for these *Tory Burch *navy blue espadrilles...I've been wanting a pair of navy blue sandals for quite sometime now. They will go perfect with my wide leg jeans and my white high waist flaired trousers...

Bradshaw espadrille platform sandal


----------



## platinum_girly

Noukster said:


> Poofy Shoulder sweater: H&M
> Pants: H&M
> Belt: Primark
> Necklace: Primark
> Heels: Primark


 

LOVE those heels! Really must go Primark shopping sometime soon


----------



## aliwishesbear

voodoo_mary said:


> knitted marigold mini dress- belonged to my mother. this dress was knitted by my grandmother for my mother. and now its mine! my mother claims she wore this with out any safety shorts (thats madly short.) i used to think my mother was not that happening. but she pulled out one more surprise..
> bag is vintage and so is the wedge shoes



love the dress!  i steal stuff from my mom all the time


----------



## ilovefashion87

love these




P.Y.T. said:


> I'm excited for these *Tory Burch *navy blue espadrilles...I've been wanting a pair of navy blue sandals for quite sometime now. They will go perfect with my wide leg jeans and my white high waist flaired trousers...
> 
> Bradshaw espadrille platform sandal


----------



## tonkamama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, Paul Green Shoes are so comfy !


Yes they are so comfy to wear....    I love this brand .


----------



## megt10

Wore my DVF Basuto out for my birthday.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mall and shopping day w/ mother
Top: F21
Bottom: Massimo Dutti
Shoes: Lanvin flats


----------



## Noukster

Deer Cardigan: Only
Off white sweater: Vero Moda
Beige pants: H&M
Belt: Zara
Necklace: Primark


----------



## Noukster

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE those heels! Really must go Primark shopping sometime soon



Thank you ^_^


----------



## edsbgrl

voodoo_mary said:


> knitted marigold mini dress- belonged to my mother. this dress was knitted by my grandmother for my mother. and now its mine! my mother claims she wore this with out any safety shorts (thats madly short.) i used to think my mother was not that happening. but she pulled out one more surprise..
> bag is vintage and so is the wedge shoes



Love the saturation in this color.  If only I could pull off yellow.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Quilted denim shorts


----------



## .jourdyn.

voodoo_mary said:


> knitted marigold mini dress- belonged to my mother. this dress was knitted by my grandmother for my mother. and now its mine! my mother claims she wore this with out any safety shorts (thats madly short.) i used to think my mother was not that happening. but she pulled out one more surprise..
> bag is vintage and so is the wedge shoes



^This is a super cute dress! 

*Noukster*: Like your whole outfit!


----------



## *want it all*

Gah, haven't been able to scroll through all the pages, but *voodoo_mary*, love the story behind the dress.  The color is so sunshiney; it's just like balenciaga's jaune color!  

*PYT*: cute shoes!    Let's see 'em modeled when the time is right!  

Today's outfit:


----------



## Nhu Nhu

**want it all** - Love your whole outfit!  Those boots are gorgeous!  
*Noukster* - Love your style!  That necklace is so cute!
*Bornsocialite26* - You look fab!  

The Oscars is this Sunday, so I made a video dedicated to fashion inspirations from the movie Black Swan, Inception, True Grit, and Social Network.  I hope you like it


----------



## ReisKitty

^^ Love your vids!


----------



## gnatty8

Hi girls.  Wore this today, rainy, damp day called for cashmere.  This coat feels more like a shirt than a sportcoat, I love it..









Details:


----------



## gnatty8

voodoo_mary said:


> knitted marigold mini dress- belonged to my mother. this dress was knitted by my grandmother for my mother. and now its mine! my mother claims she wore this with out any safety shorts (thats madly short.) i used to think my mother was not that happening. but she pulled out one more surprise..
> bag is vintage and so is the wedge shoes



I love this dress, the color is fantastic and you really pull it off well.  Cool story also.



Noukster said:


> Deer Cardigan: Only
> Off white sweater: Vero Moda
> Beige pants: H&M
> Belt: Zara
> Necklace: Primark



I like the cardigan, looks comfy yet tailored, if that makes any sense..


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

**Want it all**, love your Buberry scarf, i've been meaning to buy one of those in the baby blue and the baby pink for ages now.

*CrazyBeautifulU*, you have great style and a fantastic figure.

*gnatty8*, your latest outfit reminds me of my husband. He has a sportscoat that is very similar to that in fabric and colour


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my latest:


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Nhu Nhu said:


> **want it all** - Love your whole outfit!  Those boots are gorgeous!
> *Noukster* - Love your style!  That necklace is so cute!
> *Bornsocialite26* - You look fab!
> 
> The Oscars is this Sunday, so I made a video dedicated to fashion inspirations from the movie Black Swan, Inception, True Grit, and Social Network.  I hope you like it




Thankie babe! fab video! love it!


----------



## Noukster

I not sure about this one >_<

Sweater: vero moda 
Chino's: H&M
Belt: Primark
Scarf, worn as a tie: H&M
Heels: Primark


----------



## platinum_girly

If anyone is interested the tee is for the charity organization "STAND UP TO CANCER" and can be purchased: http://store.standup2cancer.org/shop.cfm/pk/category/ac/detail/cid/400201/prodid/421103


----------



## *want it all*

Nhu Nhu said:


> **want it all** - Love your whole outfit!  Those boots are gorgeous!


Thank you, *Nhu Nhu*!   :kiss: Ah, it's another fantastic video!  You're so creative!  How did the True Grit outfit look sans coat?  I was curious to see how that polo layered  over the Mike & Chris flannel top looked.  



Brasilian_Babe said:


> **Want it all**, love your Buberry scarf, i've been meaning to buy one of those in the baby blue and the baby pink for ages now.


Thanks *Brasilian_Babe*!    I hope you get both scarves in the near future; I would love to also own the baby pink one!    btw, cool studded belt in your posted outfit!



platinum_girly said:


> If anyone is interested the tee is for the charity organization "STAND UP TO CANCER" and can be purchased: http://store.standup2cancer.org/shop.cfm/pk/category/ac/detail/cid/400201/prodid/421103


I like buying items that benefit charities (even something simple like pink-labeled Breast Cancer Yoplait yogurts).    Every little bit counts!  Oh, and I caught up w/the rest of this thread...happy belated b-day...looked as though it was some night!  artyhat:


----------



## carrera993

PrincessBal said:


> This is me today:


 

*PrincessBal:* 
PLEASE, please share where you bought your jeans! Full details: make, model, etc. LOVE them!!!
And the shoes too.


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> I like buying items that benefit charities (even something simple like pink-labeled Breast Cancer Yoplait yogurts).  Every little bit counts! Oh, and I caught up w/the rest of this thread...happy belated b-day...looked as though it was some night! artyhat:


 
Me too, i like to help in any way that i can, even if it is just a £1 donation to "Comic relief" every time i buy from TK maxx at the minute or buying a wilted rose for £5 from an unfortunate soul on the street.
In this instance i loved the idea of the tee as cancer is something that is very close to my heart and the cancer charitys website is written on the back of the tee so it advertises aswell 

And thankyou for the belated birthday wishes, it was definately some night, i am not too used to drinking so after my friend plied me with a few shots...well....it was all downhill from there in turns of hair and make-up...lol! But we had fun, and that's all that matters, right? :tispy:


----------



## xoxoCat

The places you guys are at must be really warm...I'm so jealous! I'm still bundled up and freezing in Vancouver, Canada. It's -1 C here. 

Cat.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Wore my DVF Basuto out for my birthday.


*megt10 ~ Happy birthday!! Lovely red dress!!!*


----------



## tonkamama

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my latest:


*Brasilian_Babe ~* this red dress looking fab on you, you have great legs too!! 

*Noukster & Crazy ~* although I do not comment too often on your positing...  I love both of your styles and always look forward for more mod pictures...  

*Nhu Nhu ~* love love your V-blog, love your hosting style & styling tips ....   I have already subscribed, cannot wait to see your next one!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fair isle leggings


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*tonkamama* - thank you so much!  And I LOVE all of your leather jackets!  
*megt10* - Happy birthday!  
**want it all** - Hi!  The True Grit look sans the wool coat looks rather casual yet office chic.  The plaid peeking out gives it a colorful flare 
*Bornsocialite26* - thank you!
*Brasilian_Babe* - the color red compliments you so well!


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~

Leather jacket ~ Doma
T-shirt ~ Fluxus 
Jeans ~ Miss Sixty
Bootie ~ Paul Green Munchen 
Handbag ~ Balenciaga Part Time
*


----------



## DisCo

^Love your jeans tonkamama!


----------



## angelastoel

love your outfit and hair, crazybeautifulU

me today:


----------



## Noukster

Thank you Tonkamama ^_^







Dress: 50s handmade Viva Frida aqua frock pleated dress van Top Vintage.nl
Cardigan: Zara
Belt: Primark
Ring: Primark
Pumps: Pleaser van Top Vintage.nl


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## PrincessBal

Here's mine:






Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## rachael_alex

Wildfox tank, H&M skinny jeans, Next long necklace, silver studs, Elizabeth & James ring. 
Please ignore the socks and slippers


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love that Wildfox vest, i think i see it in my future purchases, he he


----------



## *want it all*

*platinum_girly*, I didn't know the cancer charity's website's written on the back...neat!    Ah, you are more giving than I...I can't trust panhandlers or the people hocking goods on the street.  I prefer to give them food vs money.  I feel w/money, they can just use it on booze or drugs, but with food, they can at least nourish themselves.  Hubby thinks one day those people are going to throw the food in my face and launch profanities.  Well, it's either food or nothing from me, LOL.    btw, I didn't think you looked terrible in those b-day pics.  I'd be sloshed if you took pics of me post-drinking.    I can't metabolize alcohol at all.  

*Nhu Nhu, *thanks for elaborating on the True Grit ensemble underneath the coat!  It sounds cool!  
*
tonkamama: *I'm surprised by how well the part-time works on you.  I always thought the part-time would be too east-west, but you're so petite, and it doesn't overwhelm you at all!  I may have to give the part-time another go...I only have cities.


----------



## xoxoCat

Noukster said:


> Thank you Tonkamama ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: 50s handmade Viva Frida aqua frock pleated dress van Top Vintage.nl
> Cardigan: Zara
> Belt: Primark
> Ring: Primark
> Pumps: Pleaser van Top Vintage.nl



I'm obsessed with your style!

Cat.


----------



## ReisKitty

Looking good ladies!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cutout sweater with green leather shorts


----------



## tonkamama

*DisCo ~* thank you!!  

**want it all* ~* I love my Part Time which I can carry over the shoulder when I want my both hands free...and it has a little longer strap allows cross body (with thin cloths on).  please do give Part Time a try....


----------



## Sparklybags




----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly*, I didn't know the cancer charity's website's written on the back...neat!  Ah, you are more giving than I...I can't trust panhandlers or the people hocking goods on the street. I prefer to give them food vs money. I feel w/money, they can just use it on booze or drugs, but with food, they can at least nourish themselves. Hubby thinks one day those people are going to throw the food in my face and launch profanities. Well, it's either food or nothing from me, LOL.  btw, I didn't think you looked terrible in those b-day pics. I'd be sloshed if you took pics of me post-drinking.  I can't metabolize alcohol at all.


 
Yes it does, it isn't a majorly big slogan or anything, just a neat line down the bottom right hand corner with the web address, pretty neat

I am TOO trusting at times i think, but i kinda get a feel for the person before i hand over cash, i like to think that i am a good judge of character and will not hand over cash to those that seem like they just want to buy some alcohol with it, the same with those that use animals to pull at peoples heart strings, to me- if you truly loved that animal then you would take it to a shelter so that it had a chance of being re-homed and properly looked after, but that's just me...

I totally looked wrecked in those pics, you can see in my eyes when i have been drinking, and funny how make-up and hairdo seem to go so messy, alcohol is baaaaaaaaaaaad!!! :afrocool:
I have learnt my lesson though, never drink alcohol whilst on tablets for suspected stomach ulcer, bad move


----------



## angelastoel

wearing my new DIY top


----------



## .jourdyn.

*angelastoel*: Very cute outfit, especially the top! There's no way I would have had the patience to make that. haha


----------



## friday13bride

Noukster said:


> Thank you Tonkamama ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: 50s handmade Viva Frida aqua frock pleated dress van Top Vintage.nl
> Cardigan: Zara
> Belt: Primark
> Ring: Primark
> Pumps: Pleaser van Top Vintage.nl



I love your dress. You are always dressed so beautifully..I really like how you pull an amazing outfit together with some lower end brands...and your hair is just amazing!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CrazyBeautiful: Once again, your shoe collection is fab!! 

Angela: Love your style! You look great!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## gnatty8

With winter winding down in the south, I figured I'd better get a wear or two out of the flannel suits I own.  Here's one in light grey, wore it Saturday night to attend a dinner meeting:









Details, details:


----------



## platinum_girly

^You look so polished and smart, FAB!!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Everyone is looking fabulous as always!


----------



## ilovechanel2

This is what I wore yesterday.
Dress by Riller&Found
Shoes by Nine west Australia
Bag Chanel classic
Watch M Kors in rose gold


----------



## kcf68

^Wow! You look great!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fringed shorts


----------



## trisha48228

Very nice!



ilovecha
nel2 said:


> This is what I wore yesterday.
> Dress by Riller&Found
> Shoes by Nine west Australia
> Bag Chanel classic
> Watch M Kors in rose gold


----------



## Helena928

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~
> 
> Leather jacket ~ Doma
> T-shirt ~ Fluxus
> Jeans ~ Miss Sixty
> Bootie ~ Paul Green Munchen
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga Part Time
> *



Love This! Those pants are awesome!


----------



## Helena928

Noukster said:


> Thank you Tonkamama ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: 50s handmade Viva Frida aqua frock pleated dress van Top Vintage.nl
> Cardigan: Zara
> Belt: Primark
> Ring: Primark
> Pumps: Pleaser van Top Vintage.nl



So pretty!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You have amazing style! Gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

Helena928 said:


> Love This! Those pants are awesome!


*Helena928 ~* Thank you....  You always look so fab in these photo  love all your outfits!!!


----------



## ilovechanel2

*Trisha & Kcf*,thank you


----------



## tonkamama

Sparklybags said:


>


*Sparklybags ~* you are very talent & creative ..  love your DIY Army jacket transformation!!....


----------



## sara09

*Helena*, great outfits as always! I love especially that outfit with white skirt and black leather jacket!


----------



## Shivadiva

Nhu Nhu said:


> **want it all** - Love your whole outfit! Those boots are gorgeous!
> *Noukster* - Love your style! That necklace is so cute!
> *Bornsocialite26* - You look fab!
> 
> The Oscars is this Sunday, so I made a video dedicated to fashion inspirations from the movie Black Swan, Inception, True Grit, and Social Network. I hope you like it





Loooove this video! Great Outfits!


----------



## Noukster

I finally have a fashionable notebook bag ^_^

Shirt: Snob (loveyourstyle.nl)
Skirt: H&M
Ring: Primark
Heels: market
Notebook bag: Abbi New York (lataza.nl)


----------



## carrera993

:bump:   I don't think you noticed my pleading...  


*PrincesBal -- Please share where you got your jeans! *




carrera993 said:


> *PrincessBal:*
> PLEASE, please share where you bought your jeans! Full details: make, model, etc. LOVE them!!!
> And the shoes too.


----------



## PrincessBal

Oh sorry I didn't see that! They are dark blue Levi's jeans and the style number is 535! I got them at Macy's! Sorry that you had to re bump your question!! Hope this helps! Here's me today in Zara Jeans:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Helena928 said:


>



Love your pink lips! And the last look is perfection


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather leggings


----------



## *want it all*

tonkamama said:


> **want it all* ~* I love my Part Time which I can carry over the shoulder when I want my both hands free...and it has a little longer strap allows cross body (with thin cloths on).  please do give Part Time a try....


Thank you for the tips, *tonkamama*!  I'll definitely give it a go!  



platinum_girly said:


> the same with those that use animals to pull at peoples heart strings, to me- if you truly loved that animal then you would take it to a shelter so that it had a chance of being re-homed and properly looked after, but that's just me...
> 
> I totally looked wrecked in those pics, you can see in my eyes when i have been drinking, and funny how make-up and hairdo seem to go so messy, alcohol is baaaaaaaaaaaad!!!


Animals!  Oh, I truly hate it when I see panhandlers with cats or dogs!  I told my hubby I was going to buy pet food for these folks, and he said, "You're really asking for it, aren't you?"    For real though, it makes me sad for the animals and mad at these so-called owners.  

Well, if that is "wrecked" to you, then you wouldn't want to see me after some drinking festivities!  :shame:



gnatty8 said:


> With winter winding down in the south, I figured I'd better get a wear or two out of the flannel suits I own.  Here's one in light grey, wore it Saturday night to attend a dinner meeting:


You look so sharp, *gnatty8*!  



Helena928 said:


>


I LOVE these looks, *Helena*!  Beautiful!


----------



## Sparklybags

tonkamama said:


> *Sparklybags ~* you are very talent & creative .. love your DIY Army jacket transformation!!....


 
Thanks


----------



## voodoo_mary

vintage dress and bag. seychelles shoes


----------



## Noukster

Shirt: H&M
Chino's: H&M
Belt: Primark
Pumps: Pleaser from TopVintage.nl
Paris Clock necklace: TopVintage.nl
Ring: Primark


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks fab!!


----------



## carrera993

PrincessBal said:


> Oh sorry I didn't see that! They are dark blue Levi's jeans and the style number is 535! I got them at Macy's! Sorry that you had to re bump your question!! Hope this helps! Here's me today in Zara Jeans:


 
Thank you! Thank you!  
Off I go a-shopping!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Here's me today


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's me today


 Wow! I litterally squealed when I saw your Balenciaga! It is TDF!


----------



## Noukster

Cardigan: Only
Blouse: Only
Blue chino's: H&M
Belt: Zara
Brogues: Amisu
Ring's: Claire's
Key Necklace: Selfmade
Owl Necklace: TopVintage


----------



## twiggers

Noukster....I always love your outfits! I would love to see your closet


----------



## PrincessBal

Out and about today:


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's me today


 

That Bal is just divine, i WANT it!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you,  it was en ebay find, i had to have it  and i am in 



purselover328 said:


> Wow! I litterally squealed when I saw your Balenciaga! It is TDF!


----------



## ilovefashion87

platinum_girly said:


> That Bal is just divine, i WANT it!!!


----------



## mlle chance

angelastoel said:


>



angelastoel - you always look so lovely!
What have you got tied on the ends of your scarf?


----------



## angelastoel

mlle chance said:


> angelastoel - you always look so lovely!
> What have you got tied on the ends of your scarf?



ik you look close you can see they are fist sized skulls!


----------



## mlle chance

angelastoel said:


> ik you look close you can see they are fist sized skulls!



AH!
Now I see them! How Alexander McQueen of you! Amazing!! Where did you get those and is that their intended use, or do you use them for something else as well? 
I love this thread


----------



## hugable

Wow, so many nice outfits!


----------



## XCCX

Wow love your bal! and your watch! may I ask you what brand is it?


ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's me today


----------



## stefeilnately

All you ladies ROCK!! Love the inspiration..

Here are some of my outfits


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you, the watch is michael kors in rose gold 



xactreality said:


> Wow love your bal! and your watch! may I ask you what brand is it?


----------



## XCCX

ilovefashion87 said:


> thank you, the watch is michael kors in rose gold


 
I knew it! I just love MK watches


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

over the knee boots


----------



## Noukster

Horse back riding shirt: Bershka
Chino's: H&M
Belts: Primark
Wedges: primark
Necklace: Claire's
Bag: Zara


----------



## Noukster

dr. twiggers said:


> Noukster....I always love your outfits! I would love to see your closet



Thank you so much ^_^ 
Lol...it's as mess right now (my closet)


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## rachael_alex

Out for drinks last night  Free People Festival top, J Brand skinny jeans, Primark flats, Next necklace, Elizabeth & James ring, Dorothy Perkins ring, Balenciaga Part Time bag 








Today wearing a Topshop dress, H&M waist belt, Black wooly tights, Primark pumps.


----------



## -Annette-

Love that last dress Rachael_Alex

Some outfits from the last couple of days (posted descriptions in the plus size thread)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sequin leggings


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Noukster

Cardigan: H&M
Blouse: Zara
Blue Chino's: H&M
Brogues: Amisu
Camera necklace: TopVintage.nl
Bag: H&M


----------



## aliwishesbear

Nhu Nhu said:


> *aliwishesbear* - love that coat!  If you don't mind me asking, where is it from?
> 
> *DC-Cutie* - love your leopard top!  If you don't mind me asking, where is it from?



sorry for the late reply Nhu Nhu...ive been out of town.  it's vintage from ebay.  there's a ton out there of similar style!


----------



## aliwishesbear

from a few weeks ago when we had a ton of snow


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Sequin leggings



Those shoes!  And I love the leggings!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

looking great everyone!

sorry for the shoddy phone pictures, i need to find my camera battery!


----------



## ReisKitty

-Annette- said:


> Love that last dress Rachael_Alex
> 
> Some outfits from the last couple of days (posted descriptions in the plus size thread)


 
Obsessed with the boots in the last pic!!


----------



## ReisKitty

angelastoel said:


>


 Really cute top!


----------



## xoxoCat

angelastoel said:


>



Constellation (?) prints are soooo pretty! I love that they're really in right now. Great look!

Cat.


----------



## xoxoCat

Noukster said:


> Cardigan: H&M
> Blouse: Zara
> Blue Chino's: H&M
> Brogues: Amisu
> Camera necklace: TopVintage.nl
> Bag: H&M



Your hair and makeup is beautiful! Love everything about this image and outfit. 

Cat.


----------



## gnatty8

Noukster said:


> Cardigan: H&M
> Blouse: Zara
> Blue Chino's: H&M
> Brogues: Amisu
> Camera necklace: TopVintage.nl
> Bag: H&M



I love this look, especially the shoes.. you have such amazing style..



aliwishesbear said:


> from a few weeks ago when we had a ton of snow



wow


----------



## DizzyFairy

hi all, this is me today out for a coffee


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me yesterday


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather and Shearling Skirt


----------



## .jourdyn.

-Annette- said:


> Some outfits from the last couple of days (posted descriptions in the plus size thread)



Love the color of your Bal!


----------



## CaramelBeauty0

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me yesterday


 
May I ask what kind of watch that is?  I have been on the hunt for a nice watch - and although I can't tell what kind it is I think it looks lovely against your complexion (I'm the same complexion as you).

Thanks!


----------



## Camswife

Ilovefashion87 I love your sandals may I ask where they are from? Your outfit is perfection


----------



## CaramelBeauty0

CaramelBeauty0 said:


> May I ask what kind of watch that is? I have been on the hunt for a nice watch - and although I can't tell what kind it is I think it looks lovely against your complexion (I'm the same complexion as you).
> 
> Thanks!


 
-- Nevermind, I just checked previous posts and saw that it's a MK Rose Gold.  Absolutely fab!  Off to the web I go! I think I need one like that in my life!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

its michael kors rose gold watch the oversized one.



CaramelBeauty0 said:


> May I ask what kind of watch that is?  I have been on the hunt for a nice watch - and although I can't tell what kind it is I think it looks lovely against your complexion (I'm the same complexion as you).
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ilovefashion87

they are jessica simpson, i cannot remember the style name, and i have the same pair in leopard. if i come across the name i will PM you.



Camswife said:


> Ilovefashion87 I love your sandals may I ask where they are from? Your outfit is perfection


----------



## initialed




----------



## -Annette-

You'll look great!! 

My OOTD:






with


----------



## DisCo

I didn't know what to do with this very loose H&M romper I mistakenly bought without trying on so I decided to just wear an oversized long-sleeved Topshop shirt over it, Topshop leggings underneath, and my fave cherry red Doc Martens.


----------



## christymarie340

ilovefashion87 said:


> its michael kors rose gold watch the oversized one.:d


 
love!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## flocon de neige

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's me today



I love your style  Where did you buy these shoes?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thigh high boots


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you, i bought them at macys last summer. They are jessica simpson




flocon de neige said:


> I love your style  Where did you buy these shoes?


----------



## luvmy3girls

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me yesterday


 love your outfit..totally something I would wear. what pants are you wearing if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ilovefashion87

there from forever 21, they are my favorite i bought 2 pairs lol



luvmy3girls said:


> love your outfit..totally something I would wear. what pants are you wearing if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## xoxoCat

PHENOMENON said:


>



I love this outfit!! If you don't mind me asking, where are the jacket and clutch from? 

Cat.


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Nevermind, found your blog. 

Cat.


----------



## hugable

Beautiful outfits everyone!


----------



## christymarie340

angelastoel said:


>


 
perfect!!!


----------



## Noukster

Lace cardigan: Only
Pants: H&M
Wedges: New Look
Necklace: Claire's


----------



## aliwishesbear

from a warm but blustery day


----------



## PrincessBal

It was so sunny today that I felt like colour!






Happy Monday everybody!


----------



## twiggers

I love your outfit Noukster! 

I'm not brave enough to post in here....I'm a work in progress, but I started a thread for advice/feedback on my OOTD. I'd love all your feedback since you are all so fashionable 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...lp-critique-the-ootd-667956.html#post18269426


----------



## Julide

angelastoel said:


>



LovelyJust lovely!! I really like how casual it is!!


----------



## DisCo

Today


----------



## luvmy3girls

ilovefashion87 said:


> there from forever 21, they are my favorite i bought 2 pairs lol


 did you just recently get them? i looked online but didnt see them.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ilovefashion87

No I bought them in December they sold quick they were only 20 bucks.  I was lucky to snag another pair 



luvmy3girls said:


> did you just recently get them? i looked online but didnt see them.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Oh bummer! Look very cute on you! Love your modeling pics  I remember awhile back you had a pic with lv vernis Alma..do you still have it and how do you like it? I'm thinking of getting it..but not sure If it's to fancy and over the top for everyday. My style is similar to yours.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ no I sold it, and regret it I found another one on eBay but the lady ended the auction but I'm eyeing one in pomme I may purchase soon, I cannot decide what bag to buy next, I just bought two BALs and want another bag, but can't make up my
Mind if I want another BAL, Alma, trevi, or some SLGs. My collection will be very small
But I want all my bags versital I'm kinda plain Jane at times. Ahhhh sorry for the rant I'm so indecisive


----------



## ilovefashion87

But I loved the Alma it's not to flashy IMO, you can either dress it up or down. Very roomy and I loved it when I carried it in Vegas in sep and it was a head turner! Lol


----------



## chanel*liz

*Platinum girly *

Love your bag! Looks so chic with the flats and dark pants!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou sweetheart


----------



## Noukster

@ Platinum_girly: Lovely outfit and i got to say i really like your hair (the bangs are so cute)^_^










Blazer: H&M
Shirt: FashionMania.nl
Pants: made them myself
Heels: Primark
Owl earrings: Fashionmania.nl
Clutch: Vintage


----------



## luvmy3girls

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ no I sold it, and regret it I found another one on eBay but the lady ended the auction but I'm eyeing one in pomme I may purchase soon, I cannot decide what bag to buy next, I just bought two BALs and want another bag, but can't make up my
> Mind if I want another BAL, Alma, trevi, or some SLGs. My collection will be very small
> But I want all my bags versital I'm kinda plain Jane at times. Ahhhh sorry for the rant I'm so indecisive


I love pomme, but i was considering the amarante..i think it will go with more.  I'm the same way..as soon as I get a new bag, I'm already thinking of my next one. LOL. I also have been loving the Givenchy Pandora bag too. I'm so indecisive too


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Suede pants in burgundy


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ what booties are you wearing?


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## annemerrick

Noukster said:


> @ Platinum_girly: Lovely outfit and i got to say i really like your hair (the bangs are so cute)^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Shirt: FashionMania.nl
> Pants: made them myself
> Heels: Primark
> Owl earrings: Fashionmania.nl
> Clutch: Vintage


 
I love all of your photos...they picture quality is gorgeous and you are beautiful in such an interesting way (very ethereal and classic).  What do you have all of your necklaces displayed on...that is exactly what I need!!


----------



## PrincessBal

Happy International Women's day ladies!


----------



## platinum_girly

Thankyou *Noukster*, i am in love with your hair also, such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## aliwishesbear

angelastoel said:


>



I love your jacket!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Hi Ladies,
I started to do some of my outfits on my blog but here are some pics from yeterdays 


Xxxxxx post photos, not links to your blog.


----------



## twiggers

DisCo: I love that dress and the belt looks great!!!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Sorry I violated the rules by posting my blog...Here are the photos. & I'm testing...Sorry I forgot how to add..

Monday Outfit:


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

WOA...that sucker is huge..hold on!!











Pants & Blazer - H&M
Top - GQ International - Target
Shoes - Guess
Bag- Michael Kors


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Here is another outfit from Sat. Night:














Shoes: Dotty by Donna Karan New York
Bag: Cole Haan
Top: Tramp
Jeggings: Denial Denim
SS Sweater: Xhiliration at Target
Jewelry: Casio watch, bangles from Macy's boutique,ring by Lia Sophia, 14k Rosary


----------



## twiggers

Super cute outfit...I like the striped top!


----------



## DisCo

dr. twiggers said:


> DisCo: I love that dress and the belt looks great!!!



Thanks dr. twiggers!!


----------



## DisCo

Jazzy_Nat said:


> WOA...that sucker is huge..hold on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants & Blazer - H&M
> Top - GQ International - Target
> Shoes - Guess
> Bag- Michael Kors



Love your striped blazer and pants!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Just having fun with a cardigan sweater


----------



## -Annette-

Lol thats too funny, thanks for posting!


----------



## MsCandice

Nhu Nhu  you're crazy!!! Love your videos and your style. I think I'm going to have to buy that bag, just to carry it inside out on my next vacay. That's the neverful right? It's huge.


----------



## platinum_girly

*Jazzy_Nat* i love your style, your bags are particularly lovely

*Nhu Nhu* i love the first look that you did with the cardi, and let me say that you are sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Some fabulous outfits being posted BTW


----------



## Noukster

haha lol i love that video it's funny ^_^


Here's my outfit of the day 






Sweater: Zara
Blouse: Only
Blue Chino's: H&M
Paris watch necklace: TopVintage


----------



## sep

angelastoel said:


>


 
I LOVE your outfit!!!  Do you mind me asking who designed the sweater and scarf?


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Thanks ladies!!

The blazer is from H & M...I just purchased it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## *want it all*

*Nhu Nhu!*  You're so creative!  LOL, and I die!  "No pee pees or wee wees."  :lolots:  You must have been in a  type of mood.  Heh!  I heard your follow-up "That's what she said" comment re: (ahem) being big.  
*
platinum_girly:* I'm so behind...that striped ensemble you had earlier was so simple and chic!  

*Annette:* That was a great red hue dress that you paired w/your Chanel! 

*PHENOMENON:* Beautiful ensemble!  Totally put together! 

Here are a couple of contributions. I was excited for the second pic because we finally had an abnormally warm day...YAY!


----------



## platinum_girly

*WIA* wow i LOVE your Bal!!!! I so need to get me one, LOVE!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

PHENOMENON said:


>


 I love everything!  The clutch, the clutch


----------



## ayekilla

Noukster said:


> haha lol i love that video it's funny ^_^
> 
> 
> Here's my outfit of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater: Zara
> Blouse: Only
> Blue Chino's: H&M
> Paris watch necklace: TopVintage


 
Really nice!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

plaid shorts


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look great! Love your Bal!


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> *WIA* wow i LOVE your Bal!!!! I so need to get me one, LOVE!!!!


Thanks girl!    Yes, you _do_ need to get your hands on a bal!  When's the next special occasion for you and the DH?    Start throwing those hints around (like you did w/your watch)!  :okay:


----------



## Lanier

PrincessBal said:


>



 this outfit!


----------



## xoxoCat

Nhu Nhu said:


> Just having fun with a cardigan sweater




I love the creativity of the outfits. 

Also curious: We're allowed to post videos but not blog links? Because a TPF member above just got her link deleted. 

xoxo Cat.


----------



## gnatty8

*want it all* said:


> Here are a couple of contributions. I was excited for the second pic because we finally had an abnormally warm day...YAY!



Both of these are just fantastic, very well put together!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## kat99

Great outfits posted!


----------



## yoglood

PG: I love your accessories!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leather skirt


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


>


 
Lovely! Where is that skirt from?


----------



## sharbear508

My first winter shorts outing ever! It was the beginning of a long and lovely relationship. 

Erin Fetherston blouse / Club Monaco shorts / Burberry boots / Chanel anniversary reissue 225 / TNA belt


----------



## DisCo

platinum_girly said:


>



Love your skirt!


----------



## DisCo

sharbear508 said:


> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Feb-5-2011-196a-resized.jpg
> 
> My first winter shorts outing ever! It was the beginning of a long and lovely relationship.
> 
> Erin Fetherston blouse / Club Monaco shorts / Burberry boots / Chanel anniversary reissue 225 / TNA belt



Great outfit!! I love that blouse! And it looks so cold over there!


----------



## xoxoCat

sharbear508 said:


> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Feb-5-2011-196a-resized.jpg
> 
> My first winter shorts outing ever! It was the beginning of a long and lovely relationship.
> 
> Erin Fetherston blouse / Club Monaco shorts / Burberry boots / Chanel anniversary reissue 225 / TNA belt



I. Love. This.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me earlier today, it was warm out. With my newest BAL :


----------



## hugable

Want it all, love both your outfits!  Hey, btw is the cardigan "connected" or did you layer a black vest with the cardigan?  Oh this is the first time I have seen you with a purse, too..of course your purse debut was a balenciaga!  

That second outfit is so fun and acessorized well!    wait is this the first time I have seen your wedding ring?  It looks huge!  

PrincessBal, I like your stripe outfit with the ballet print flats. 

Platinum, I see you have left winter far behind.


----------



## PixieGirl

Plantinum, where is your skirt from?? I love it and have been searching the stores all this past week for something like that!


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> Lovely! Where is that skirt from?


 
It is actually a skirt that my friend got me from E-bay, it came all the way from Australia and is only branded as being "Cotton on"



DisCo said:


> Love your skirt!


 
Thankyou babe 



hugable said:


> Platinum, I see you have left winter far behind.


 
Well the warm days are on and off here right now, you never know what you are going to get, lol!



PixieGirl said:


> Plantinum, where is your skirt from?? I love it and have been searching the stores all this past week for something like that!


 
"Cotton on" is the brand, although it was from Australia so i have no idea if it is still available now


----------



## platinum_girly

Details of my outfit:
Bag: JJ winters zipper bag: http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/JJ_Winters_Suede_Mult_Zipper_Bag_p/280zipbagsuede.htm
Cardigan/sweater: Peacocks
Jeans + belt: New look
Top: Topshop
Shoes: Barratts
Ring: Melinda maria pod ring
Earrings: Miss selfridge
Necklace: Vintage


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sharbear508 said:


> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Feb-5-2011-196a-resized.jpg
> 
> My first winter shorts outing ever! It was the beginning of a long and lovely relationship.
> 
> Erin Fetherston blouse / Club Monaco shorts / Burberry boots / Chanel anniversary reissue 225 / TNA belt


 

Very nice!


----------



## KristyDarling

PG - LOVE that cardigan and bag! Rockin' that outfit!


----------



## *want it all*

gnatty8 said:


> Both of these are just fantastic, very well put together!


Thanks very much, *gnatty8*!  



hugable said:


> Want it all, love both your outfits!  Hey, btw is the cardigan "connected" or did you layer a black vest with the cardigan?  Oh this is the first time I have seen you with a purse, too..of course your purse debut was a balenciaga!
> 
> That second outfit is so fun and acessorized well!    wait is this the first time I have seen your wedding ring?  It looks huge!


Thank you, *hugable*!   In the first outfit, the cardigan is, in fact, "connected".     LOL!  Yes, I figured it _is _after all, the purse forum.  About high time I took pics with a purse.  Yeah, I do love my balenciagas!  

  Yes, I think it is the first time my ring's been photographed in a OOTD post.  Hubby just upgraded my prior 1 carat to this one so I wasn't wearing a wedding ring for a while.  It's nice to feel "complete" again, if you know what I mean.

*platinum_girly: *Those zipper details on your JJ Winters bag are so fun!  I would be nervous w/a suede bag, but I'm sure you will be taking good care of her.  

*ilovefashion87*: Hard to make out the exact color of your bal...is it sahara?  Seigle?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Peacock dress


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> PG - LOVE that cardigan and bag! Rockin' that outfit!


 
Thankyou babe, the cardi was quite the steal at £9 in the sale and the bag is total 



*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly: *Those zipper details on your JJ Winters bag are so fun! I would be nervous w/a suede bag, but I'm sure you will be taking good care of her.


 
Haha don't even mention it, i am skeered of anything happening to it, i am just now in the process of searching for some protectant for it, this is my first suede bag so am still unsure of how to care for it


----------



## KristyDarling

CrazyBeautifulU - that is a gorgeous dress! You look lovely in it.


----------



## kgirl<3

CrazyBeautifulU: Awesome dress!

Platinum_Girly: Nice nail polish! I'm wearing this same color.  (Yes...I get excited over nail polish....haha)


platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## tonkamama

Yesterday outfit: 

Leather jacket: BeBe
T-shirt & jeans: Vince
Shoes: Dolce Vita 
Messenger bag: LV


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^ I love your shoes!


----------



## platinum_girly

kgirl<3 said:


> Platinum_Girly: Nice nail polish! I'm wearing this same color.  (Yes...I get excited over nail polish....haha)


 
HAHA are you an OPI fan too? I LOVE this colour, it just seems so summery and bright, i think it is one of my faves in my collection


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

platinum_girly said:


> Details of my outfit:
> Bag: JJ winters zipper bag: http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/JJ_Winters_Suede_Mult_Zipper_Bag_p/280zipbagsuede.htm
> Cardigan/sweater: Peacocks
> Jeans + belt: New look
> Top: Topshop
> Shoes: Barratts
> Ring: Melinda maria pod ring
> Earrings: Miss selfridge
> Necklace: Vintage



LOVE this outfit!


----------



## kelbell35

sharbear508 said:


> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Feb-5-2011-196a-resized.jpg
> 
> My first winter shorts outing ever! It was the beginning of a long and lovely relationship.
> 
> Erin Fetherston blouse / Club Monaco shorts / Burberry boots / Chanel anniversary reissue 225 / TNA belt



Love this!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Everyone,
I normally lurk here and wish I could come up with some of your great outfits.  I think I finally put something together that will make you all proud.
Noukster-Do you do wardrobe coaching?  I'm sure I have plenty of things in my closet that are worthy but I manage to wear the same thing over and over again.  Love everything you do.

Here's me yesterday and today.  The theme is the cape and the bag


----------



## hugable

*want it all* said:


> Yes, I think it is the first time my ring's been photographed in a OOTD post.  Hubby just upgraded my prior 1 carat to this one so I wasn't wearing a wedding ring for a while.  It's nice to feel "complete" again, if you know what I mean.


yes, must feel empty without your wedding ring on..it is the accessory worn daily.  I knew it had to be more than one carat!    care to share the details?    Maybe over PM so we don't get OT, or you can share in the jewelry portion of forum?  

Soleilbrun, any way to make your pics bigger?  I would love to see bigger view!


----------



## gnatty8

In a sloppy mood today, so why not share:


----------



## ilovefashion87

Want it all, it's the sahara. Bad lighting in my bath room


----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> LOVE this outfit!


 
Thankyou


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Haha don't even mention it, i am skeered of anything happening to it, i am just now in the process of searching for some protectant for it, this is my first suede bag so am still unsure of how to care for it


Oh, it's your first suede bag...I thought perhaps you've had experience in the past w/suede so it'd be no problem for you to keep it protected.  I hope you're able to find just what you need!  



hugable said:


> yes, must feel empty without your wedding ring on..it is the accessory worn daily.  I knew it had to be more than one carat!    care to share the details?    Maybe over PM so we don't get OT, or you can share in the jewelry portion of forum?


I'll PM ya with the specs/details.  



ilovefashion87 said:


> Want it all, it's the sahara. Bad lighting in my bath room


Thanks for the clarification, *ilovefashion87*.  Nice to know I'm not rusty w/my color IDs, even w/lighting issues.  



gnatty8 said:


> In a sloppy mood today, so why not share:


LOL *gnatty8*, _that's _what you call sloppy?!!  I must inform my DH that he is an absolute slob now!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sequins


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ i love that blazer! did you buy it recently from zara? i love the chanel im debating on getting that size in black. i really want a jumbo but the chanel prices are insane


----------



## angelastoel

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ i love that blazer! did you buy it recently from zara? i love the chanel im debating on getting that size in black. i really want a jumbo but the chanel prices are insane



thank you! It is from last year, but it might pop up on ebay. The chanel prices are crazy, maybe you can consider a vintage one, those are better quality and a lot cheaper


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you I was thinking about a vintage M/L flap, don't know if it would be to small yours looks great


----------



## ShoeLover

I couldn't resist the red pants trend


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love that look!


----------



## hugable

*want it all* said:


> I'll PM ya with the specs/details.


Got it!  Thank you!  Wow, very impressive.  

Shoelover, I like your top.


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


>


*Angel ~* love your blog!!  Totally agree with your "5 piece french wardrobe", although I did not find any new hang tags on my cloths however I did find most of my cloths I only wore one or two times and put them away forever!!...  You just gave me some great idea on how to "budgeting" my wardrobe expenses .  Thank you for being such great inspiration.


----------



## *want it all*

hugable said:


> Got it!  Thank you!  Wow, very impressive.


Awww, thanks *hugable*.  :shame:

btw *tonkamama*, I really like the color of your leather jacket; it reminds me of bal caramel!


----------



## DisCo

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Sequins



I love your coat! 



angelastoel said:


>



Wish I was able to buy that blazer in Zara....I've bought a few striped ones from them but not the kind of striping as yours.  Did you add shoulder pads to yours? I love it on you! 



ShoeLover said:


> I couldn't resist the red pants trend



Your pants are from Zara too right? I have the same one  Love the lacey top you paired with it.


----------



## angelastoel

tonkamama said:


> *Angel ~* love your blog!!  Totally agree with your "5 piece french wardrobe", although I did not find any new hang tags on my cloths however I did find most of my cloths I only wore one or two times and put them away forever!!...  You just gave me some great idea on how to "budgeting" my wardrobe expenses .  Thank you for being such great inspiration.



ahhh that's nice to hear, I am so much happier with my wardrobe now that I think better about purchasing something and give myself some "rules" it definetly works for me and made me able to buy the things I really really want!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Thanks *xoxoCat*, **want it all** and *soleilbrun*


----------



## pchan2802

Thank for letting me share


----------



## gucci fan

Express dress 
Chanel M/L flap
Target pumps


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather leggings


----------



## PrincessBal

It rained this morning so sorry for the grey shot!


----------



## platinum_girly

pchan2802 said:


> Thank for letting me share


 
LOVE your shoes!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Cute*-classy-thanks!
*Hugable*-thanks!
*Disco*-yes they are zara! I think they're awesome and so is the price!
*PrincessBal*-love that look! And I love the background too! Why can't I live in Europe?


----------



## twiggers

Shoelover, I was thinking the EXACT same thing re PrincessBal's photos. I want the black city too!


----------



## gnatty8

New leather coat, lighter for spring/summer:











I can't compete with most of you girls, who are way more stylish than I, but that's life..


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## ZoeZoeZoe

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leather leggings


 LOVE the shoes. Where can I buy them???


----------



## cbrooke

angelastoel said:


> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/


 
Love you shoes are they from Asos :?:


----------



## bagsforme

Back from dinner.


----------



## tonkamama

*want it all* said:


> Awww, thanks *hugable*.  :shame:
> 
> btw *tonkamama*, I really like the color of your leather jacket; it reminds me of bal caramel!


**want it all* ~* thank you....owning a "bal caramel" is like a dream come true....   I wish Balenciaga will come up some "new" caramel colors or similar for their F/W 2011/2012!!


----------



## ilovechanel2

I wore my new asos dress on Fri night, out with my g/fs.. I love the colour. Fast delivery too.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Gorgeous!


----------



## DizzyFairy

me today at the pier...


----------



## -Annette-

Today







With


----------



## pchan2802

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE your shoes!!!


Thank you


----------



## quynh_1206

ilovechanel2 said:


> I wore my new asos dress on Fri night, out with my g/fs.. I love the colour. Fast delivery too.


 
Love this!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

-Annette- said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With



Love this!!


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is my outfit of the day:






Happy Monday!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You're inside today. Love the outfit, gorgeous LV.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

fringed leather skirt


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^Fab!!!!


----------



## twiggers

I like your jacket Princess!


----------



## Sparklybags




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sparklybags said:


>




I must invest in pants like those...so cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

Sparklybags said:


>


 
Love this look!


----------



## kat99

Balenciaga dress:


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Gorgeous! Only Balenciaga could produce clothing with such interesting details! I wonder how it looks from the side...

Cat.


----------



## Sparklybags

platinum_girly said:


> Love this look!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I must invest in pants like those...so cute!


 

Thanks girls


----------



## kat99

xoxoCat said:


> ^ Gorgeous! Only Balenciaga could produce clothing with such interesting details! I wonder how it looks from the side...
> 
> Cat.



Thanks for your kind comment! I will post more photos next time


----------



## chantal1922

kat99 said:


> Balenciaga dress:
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YUlfdje0-Bs/TX2bW1gtvDI/AAAAAAAABJc/FhN06YYNCes/s640/bal2.JPG
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OLeD78XYMmk/TX2cWpnmXOI/AAAAAAAABJw/hasDBKVjdgY/s1600/Photo+on+2011-03-13+at+19.34.jpg


pretty dress


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard


----------



## kelbell35

kat99 said:


> Balenciaga dress:
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YUlfdje0-Bs/TX2bW1gtvDI/AAAAAAAABJc/FhN06YYNCes/s640/bal2.JPG
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OLeD78XYMmk/TX2cWpnmXOI/AAAAAAAABJw/hasDBKVjdgY/s1600/Photo+on+2011-03-13+at+19.34.jpg



Love this!  So ethereal and chic!


----------



## kat99

chantal1922 said:


> pretty dress





kelbell35 said:


> Love this!  So ethereal and chic!




Thank you!


Love the leopard shoes, fashionsnag!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leopard



Your shoe collection is the most amazing thing...


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## DC-Cutie

*angelastoel *- you have a pretty amazing collection of jackets!  I also enjoy reading your blog...


----------



## angelastoel

DC-Cutie said:


> *angelastoel *- you have a pretty amazing collection of jackets!  I also enjoy reading your blog...



you caught me!

I am a jacket-addict........


----------



## .jourdyn.

kat99 said:


> Balenciaga dress:
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YUlfdje0-Bs/TX2bW1gtvDI/AAAAAAAABJc/FhN06YYNCes/s640/bal2.JPG
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OLeD78XYMmk/TX2cWpnmXOI/AAAAAAAABJw/hasDBKVjdgY/s1600/Photo+on+2011-03-13+at+19.34.jpg



That dress is gorgeous!


----------



## twiggers

Love your jacket Angela!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leopard


 

Love the shoes!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ Hot. Love the gloves!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou


----------



## pchan2802

platinum_girly said:


>



Love this look


----------



## platinum_girly

pchan2802 said:


> Love this look


 
Thankyou so much


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Metallic leather leggings


----------



## platinum_girly

^LOVE your leggings!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Nhu Nhu

Faux fur vest + shorts 











For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Super cute!! Love the shoes.


----------



## aliwishesbear

a few recent shots...


----------



## Sparklybags

Nhu Nhu said:


> Faux fur vest + shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


 
Love this outfit!!!


----------



## rachael_alex

platinum_girly said:


>



You look hawwwwt here Platinum! Love the skirt, gloves, boots! Everything! Look stunning xx


----------



## platinum_girly

rachael_alex said:


> You look hawwwwt here Platinum! Love the skirt, gloves, boots! Everything! Look stunning xx


 
Awww thankyou babe, you are a total sweetie 

You need to get your hot self in this thread and be showing us some more lovely looks


----------



## ilovechanel2

Very nice everyone.. This thread makes me want to shop!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Nhu Nhu said:


> Faux fur vest + shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com



Super cute outfit!


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful dress!




kat99 said:


> Balenciaga dress:
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YUlfdje0-Bs/TX2bW1gtvDI/AAAAAAAABJc/FhN06YYNCes/s640/bal2.JPG
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OLeD78XYMmk/TX2cWpnmXOI/AAAAAAAABJw/hasDBKVjdgY/s1600/Photo+on+2011-03-13+at+19.34.jpg


----------



## eggpudding

Nhu Nhu said:


> Faux fur vest + shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com



The vest is super cute!


----------



## purse-nality

Nhu Nhu said:


> Faux fur vest + shorts














luv luv everything head to toe! would be cool to see a vid 'in action'!


----------



## kat99

monap_1981 said:


> Beautiful dress!



Thank you


----------



## Tee Tee

Woo.. so delightful!! 
PHENOMENOM: LOVE YOUR STYLE GIRLIE
Noukster: FIERCE
PrincessBal
angelastoel
ilovechanel: HOT
Helen928: I love your style
Aliwishbear
Wantitall
tonkamoma
Shoelover
Gnatty: So Dapper


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

50s look


----------



## PriscillaW

wore my Balmain jacket to the Atlanta Symphony. Skit, top, tights, and shoes are bebe.


----------



## fanofthehandbag

la_Monita said:


> great outfits everyone!
> 
> today


you could model


----------



## fanofthehandbag

purse-nality said:


> luv luv everything head to toe! would be cool to see a vid 'in action'!


are these modeling photos


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## Cityfashionista

Great outfits ladies.

Wednesday I wore a Christian Dior suit, Dolce & Gabanna shirt with a mink flower attached, Tiffany Jewelry, David Yurman glasses, Bali Day bag & Meneboot Louboutins.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Yesterday I wore my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress,Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany Jewlery, and Tinazata Louboutins.


----------



## chantal1922

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> 50s look


I love your top!



ilovefashion87 said:


>


Very cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am always lurking in here and drooling over all of your fabulous outfits...so today I decided to share my own OOTD.

DVF Lunelle blouse, J.Crew pencil skirt, Wolford tights, Valentino studded bow pumps (MK watch/diamond necklace - gift from Mom)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*ilovefashion*: I adore that blazer and cargos, who are they by?


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^thank you the blazer is H&M and the cargo's are by guess


----------



## platinum_girly

Outfit details:
Bag: JJ winters: http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/JJ_Winters_Suede_Mult_Zipper_Bag_p/280zipbagsuede.htm
Jacket: vintage
Black top: New look
Tee: Fluxus
Jeans: H&M
Shoes: Peacocks
Bracelets: vintage
Earrings: Miss selfridge
Ring: Melinda maria


----------



## kcf68

^That is a very cute outfit....


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou hun xoxo


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Nhu Nhu* - you make putting together a solid outfit so effortless & your pictures are tooo cute 
*kat99* - beautiful dress
*PrincessBal* - lovely outfit..
*caroulemapoulen* - nice..
*pchan2802* - luv your top!
*PriscillaW* - I... Die..  your Balmain jacket.  MARVELOUS!
*ilovefashion87* - lookin' good, girl....
*Dukeprincess* - pretty, pretty...  Hope you post more often..


----------



## bagdoll

Dukeprincess said:


> I am always lurking in here and drooling over all of your fabulous outfits...so today I decided to share my own OOTD.
> 
> DVF Lunelle blouse, J.Crew pencil skirt, Wolford tights, Valentino studded bow pumps (MK watch/diamond necklace - gift from Mom)


 
Dukeprincess:  Gorgeous blouse...and love the whole look..  Keep posting.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


>


Hey Doll you look fab as usual, love that jacket on you! 

If you dont mind me asking where did you get our tee from? I'v been searching for a loose fitting tee for the longest time. Thanks


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ it's from H&M in the divided section


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*Nhu Nhu*, sooo cuute! Great outfit, great pictures.  
*pchan*, those shoes look fierce! I've been looking for a pair with that kind of platform...
*CrazyBeautiful*, pretty top!
*Priscilla*, OMG, that jacket is awesome! 
*ilovefashion*, simply chic! Love the sandals especially!
*fashionista*, those boots are TDF! 
*Dukeprincess*, looking classy! Love the Valentinos 
*platinum*, love that distressed shirt and jacket. They make a great combo 
*angela*, cool jacket! If you don't mind me asking, what black pumps are those? 

Great outfits everyone!


----------



## PriscillaW

Capt_Longshanks said:


> *Nhu Nhu*, sooo cuute! Great outfit, great pictures.
> *pchan*, those shoes look fierce! I've been looking for a pair with that kind of platform...
> *CrazyBeautiful*, pretty top!
> *Priscilla*, OMG, that jacket is awesome!
> *ilovefashion*, simply chic! Love the sandals especially!
> *fashionista*, those boots are TDF!
> *Dukeprincess*, looking classy! Love the Valentinos
> *platinum*, love that distressed shirt and jacket. They make a great combo
> *angela*, cool jacket! If you don't mind me asking, what black pumps are those?
> 
> Great outfits everyone!




thank you very much!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

bell flare pants


----------



## sowingseason

though I may add a cami underneath the shirt as I realized how sheer it actually is


----------



## *want it all*

*Nhu Nhu*, I'm not into faux or real fur, but you just make everything look so cute w/your lovely pics.  
*
platinum_girly*, have you lost weight?  I know skirts shouldn't be too snug...otherwise they'll dig into the stomach and cause muffin-ing, but you look to have a gap there?   *Don't lose your curves, girl!    btw, I have that same fluxus top (even the long sleeved version, too)...what can I say, the company makes comfy shirts!  

*Dukeprincess*: Fab!  Pretty printed top, lovely shoes, etc!  

*Tee Tee*: Thank you for including me in your list of fashionable ladies!


----------



## angelastoel

Capt_Longshanks said:


> *Nhu Nhu*, sooo cuute! Great outfit, great pictures.
> *pchan*, those shoes look fierce! I've been looking for a pair with that kind of platform...
> *CrazyBeautiful*, pretty top!
> *Priscilla*, OMG, that jacket is awesome!
> *ilovefashion*, simply chic! Love the sandals especially!
> *fashionista*, those boots are TDF!
> *Dukeprincess*, looking classy! Love the Valentinos
> *platinum*, love that distressed shirt and jacket. They make a great combo
> *angela*, cool jacket! If you don't mind me asking, what black pumps are those?
> 
> Great outfits everyone!



Thanks! They are from Neiill Barrett and they are actually my most comfortable pumps I own, I even wear them when I go clubbing (the only one I dear to wear, because it takes really long before they hurt)


----------



## PrincessBal

Today I shot some outfit photo's in Hyde Park - the weather was soo good!







Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## la_Monita

purse-nality, great photo's! (And I like your name as well !)
pchan, that's a nice green for in a shirt, I like it!

today: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dress worn as a shirt: Zara
leather jacket: Bershka (but actually my roomie)
pants: Mango


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

over the knee socks + floppy hat


----------



## katdhoneybee

Cityfashionista said:


> Yesterday I wore my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress,Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany Jewlery, and Tinazata Louboutins.



Best outfit pics _ever_! Love your fun style!


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly*, have you lost weight? I know skirts shouldn't be too snug...otherwise they'll dig into the stomach and cause muffin-ing, but you look to have a gap there?  *Don't lose your curves, girl!  btw, I have that same fluxus top (even the long sleeved version, too)...what can I say, the company makes comfy shirts!


 
Hey girl, long time no speak, how have you been?

Unfortunately i do keep losing weight, i won't get into it in this thread but my health isn't the greatest lately.. 

Oh yeah, the Fluxus tee is comfy for sure, this is my first by this brand and i am definately looking to buy more, my only thing was that it was so low cut that i had to wear a tube top underneath it, my mum woulda if i had accidentally flashed too much cleavage


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much ladies for all of your lovely compliments. 

Everyone in here always looks so fabulous!


----------



## pchan2802

@ *Capt_Longshanks,*DC-Cutie :Thank you


----------



## slip

What I wore for the past week.


----------



## DizzyFairy

=) hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Hey girl, long time no speak, how have you been?
> 
> Unfortunately i do keep losing weight, i won't get into it in this thread but my health isn't the greatest lately..
> 
> Oh yeah, the Fluxus tee is comfy for sure, this is my first by this brand and i am definately looking to buy more, my only thing was that it was so low cut that i had to wear a tube top underneath it, my mum woulda if i had accidentally flashed too much cleavage


It has been a while, hasn't it?  Oh no, I wish our chat was about better news than that!    I am so sorry your health hasn't been very well that it has caused you to lose all this weight.  I understand why you're choosing not to discuss it further in this thread though; perhaps I'll take a look in the health sub-forum?  I wonder if you posted there?  :wondering  If it's too personal, I hope you are able to remedy whatever has been ailing you sooner vs later.  

  Love that fluxus brand!  LOL, but at least you can keep a tube top up!    I can't wear one to save my life.  Strapless bras and I also do not get along.  They just keep sliding down, down, down.  

*pchan* and *DizzyFairy*: totally cute!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> It has been a while, hasn't it? Oh no, I wish our chat was about better news than that!  I am so sorry your health hasn't been very well that it has caused you to lose all this weight. I understand why you're choosing not to discuss it further in this thread though; perhaps I'll take a look in the health sub-forum? I wonder if you posted there? :wondering If it's too personal, I hope you are able to remedy whatever has been ailing you sooner vs later.
> 
> Love that fluxus brand! LOL, but at least you can keep a tube top up!  I can't wear one to save my life. Strapless bras and I also do not get along. They just keep sliding down, down, down.


 
Haha i sometimes have the same problem, so the tube tops that i get have elastication around to help hold them up, infact this one has an inner support system, it is from New look, only £5.99: http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/tops/seamless-boobtube_216909301

I sent you a PM about the other stuff (hope you don't mind) xoxo


----------



## Helena928

Haven't posted in a bit but I love that it's obvious that the warm weather is coming based on how people are dressing!


----------



## kcf68

^Very pretty Brooklyn Blonde.   Love all the colored jeans!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Helena928 said:


> Haven't posted in a bit but I love that it's obvious that the warm weather is coming based on how people are dressing!


 Everything great as usual! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Cityfashionista

katdhoneybee said:


> Best outfit pics _ever_! Love your fun style!


 
 So much.


----------



## kcf68

PrincessBal said:


> Today I shot some outfit photo's in Hyde Park - the weather was soo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend everybody!


 
Very pretty!  Love the scenery too...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard skirt


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ i soooo want that blazer


----------



## pchan2802

*Hello Spring *:salute:


----------



## sweetfacespout

pchan2802 said:


> *Hello Spring *:salute:


gorgeous! are those heels elizabeth&james?


----------



## pchan2802

sweetfacespout said:


> gorgeous! are those heels elizabeth&james?



Thank you.Yes,they're Elizabeth & James heels.


----------



## lalalalena2211

*OOTD #1 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHiyBP7aCSE

Balenciaga envelope clutch - Nordstrom
Joe's skinny jeans - Nordstrom
Seventy Two Change vest - Nordstrom
black tank - Target 
necklace - Macy's


----------



## teagirl1

wow, i love all the postings in this thread. great taste everyone. i must admit to stealing a few fashion ideas from you all....


----------



## ilovechanel2

platinum_girly said:


> Hey girl, long time no speak, how have you been?
> 
> Unfortunately i do keep losing weight, i won't get into it in this thread but my health isn't the greatest lately..
> 
> Oh yeah, the Fluxus tee is comfy for sure, this is my first by this brand and i am definately looking to buy more, my only thing was that it was so low cut that i had to wear a tube top underneath it, my mum woulda if i had accidentally flashed too much cleavage


 
I hope things get better for you 
My mum is the same with me flashing cleavage or leg.. or anything really.. haha..


Great outfits everyone..
I am on a shopping ban for a few months but this is a good thread to get ideas to mix and match my existing wardrobe 
I can't comment on everyone's outfit individually, but there is so much style going on here!


----------



## xoxoCat

lalalalena2211 said:


> *OOTD #1 *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHiyBP7aCSE
> 
> Balenciaga envelope clutch - Nordstrom
> Joe's skinny jeans - Nordstrom
> Seventy Two Change vest - Nordstrom
> black tank - Target
> necklace - Macy's



Love the vest! Good splurge, imo.

Cat.


----------



## xoxoCat

X


----------



## lalalalena2211

xoxoCat said:


> Love the vest! Good splurge, imo.
> 
> Cat.



Thanks Cat!  I love it too, so buttery soft. Just wish it didn't cost that much!


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovechanel2 said:


> I hope things get better for you
> My mum is the same with me flashing cleavage or leg.. or anything really.. haha..


 
Thanks girl, i have an app at the hospital on friday so fingers crossed that it gets sorted...

Haha my mum was born in 1945 so she has a VERY different perspective of what is fashionable and appropriate for women to wear, i hate shopping with her as i swear she would have me in those dresses with the puffy underskirts and a little cardi over the top


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## LoveMyMarc

Everyone's looking great!!! I need to get me a pair of red pants!

*pchan2802* - what brand are your pants?


----------



## pchan2802

LoveMyMarc said:


> Everyone's looking great!!! I need to get me a pair of red pants!
> 
> *pchan2802* - what brand are your pants?



  They're from Zara


----------



## PrincessBal

Happy Monday everybody!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.

I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.

Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Electric blue ankle boots + Sparkly leggings


----------



## xoxoCat

pchan2802 said:


> They're from Zara



You have such a nice figure! O.o

This is an outfit I wore this Saturday while out shoppppiiing! Mind you, I had on a wool coat most of the time since it's still freezing in Vancouver, but I took it off just for this pic! Can you see me shivering? 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Hat: Talula; bought at Aritzia
Shirt: Joe Fresh;
Skirt and belt: Club Monaco
Shoes: Christian Louboutin; Holt Renfrew
Bag: Marc by Marc Jacobs; Holt Renfrew
Necklace: Forever 21

Cat.


----------



## pchan2802

xoxoCat said:


> You have such a nice figure! O.o
> 
> This is an outfit I wore this Saturday while out shoppppiiing! Mind you, I had on a wool coat most of the time since it's still freezing in Vancouver, but I took it off just for this pic! Can you see me shivering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Hat: Talula; bought at Aritzia
> Shirt: Joe Fresh;
> Skirt and belt: Club Monaco
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin; Holt Renfrew
> Bag: Marc by Marc Jacobs; Holt Renfrew
> Necklace: Forever 21
> 
> Cat.



Thank you.You look so fresh


----------



## platinum_girly

*xoxoCat* I really like your latest look, good job!


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Thank you! I love your thread, and I hope you get well soon! (Yes I'm a stalker XD).

Cat.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Electric blue ankle boots + Sparkly leggings


 
Hot boots!



xoxoCat said:


> You have such a nice figure! O.o
> 
> This is an outfit I wore this Saturday while out shoppppiiing! Mind you, I had on a wool coat most of the time since it's still freezing in Vancouver, but I took it off just for this pic! Can you see me shivering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Hat: Talula; bought at Aritzia
> Shirt: Joe Fresh;
> Skirt and belt: Club Monaco
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin; Holt Renfrew
> Bag: Marc by Marc Jacobs; Holt Renfrew
> Necklace: Forever 21
> 
> Cat.


 
Cute outfit from head to toe!


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww thankyou so much *xoxoCat* 

My outfit for today:


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## kat99

Silly photo from my blog of a fur outfit my fiance absolutely does not approve it of (he says I look like Russell Crowe in Gladiator), lol


----------



## sammie225

@platinum : you look great!do you straighten your hair lately ? looks good 
@angelastoel : what color is you vuitton scarf ? i am thinking about buying one but dont know which color


----------



## platinum_girly

sammie225 said:


> @platinum : you look great!do you straighten your hair lately ? looks good


 
No, no, that is my hair naturally, i prefer to wear it curled but sometimes i just cannot be bothered to put in the effort, lol!
Thankyou for your sweet words


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is what I am wearing today:


----------



## angelastoel

sammie225 said:


> @platinum : you look great!do you straighten your hair lately ? looks good
> @angelastoel : what color is you vuitton scarf ? i am thinking about buying one but dont know which color


this is the beige colour, I am so happy with it, it works with everything!


----------



## 1DaySoon

pchan2802 said:


>


 

Now I know how to wear my Rotal blue pumps!!! where did you get the jeans?


----------



## pchan2802

1DaySoon said:


> Now I know how to wear my Rotal blue pumps!!! where did you get the jeans?


 
They're from Zara


----------



## Helena928

soleilbrun said:


> Everything great as usual! Keep 'em coming.





kcf68 said:


> ^Very pretty Brooklyn Blonde.   Love all the colored jeans!!




Thank you both!!


----------



## Helena928




----------



## ilovechanel2

^^ Very nice! I love the sunglasses!


----------



## DizzyFairy

I love the way you do your hair Helena! nice outfit!!


----------



## kcf68

Love your heels Helena and the outfit is asking for Spring to start!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lookin' good Ladies 
*Helena *- those heels, that jacket, the pants, your hair, the lipcolor - I.... die.....  
*PrincessBal *- you always look so chic.
*xoxoCat *- you make the Vancouver cold look so hot!!!  love your necklace..
*Kat99* - Love your fur and VA necklace..
*Angelastoel *- that's it, I need to raid your closet.  Your jackets/blazers are amazing

Me for work today:


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## platinum_girly

Love your style *pchan2802*!


----------



## pchan2802

platinum_girly said:


> Love your style *pchan2802*!



Thank you


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## kat99

Picked up this blouse:


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me today


----------



## twiggers

Great outfit DC!!!


----------



## PrincessBal

You all look great Ladies!


----------



## luvmy3girls

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today



Love your outfit! You have lost so much weight...you look so good! Love to see your modeling pics...great style! So have you got your Alma yet? Can't wait to see pics


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you, not yet next week. I'll post modeling pics when it gets here


----------



## .jourdyn.

DC-Cutie said:


> Me for work today:



Love the whole outfit!



pchan2802 said:


>



Really like the blouse!



PHENOMENON said:


>



Very cute shoes!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Looking good, everyone!


----------



## cbrooke

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today


 
Love this!!!


----------



## wingit

PHENOMENON said:


>



Phenomenon, where did you get your pants from? They look both stylish and comfy!


----------



## xoxoCat

kat99 said:


> Picked up this blouse:
> 
> cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/214322/214322_ou_dl.jpg



Where is this from? 

Cat.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Me today in all Natori rtw kimono set


----------



## Noukster

Dress: lv inspired jurk dressrepublic.nl
Belt: Primark
Heels: Primark
Bag: Louis Vuitton

^_^


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I am coming for that bag, *platinum!*


----------



## platinum_girly

^Haha she sure is a beauty isn't she?


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## xoxoCat

platinum_girly said:


> ^Haha she sure is a beauty isn't she?



I was considering getting it in orange! 

Cat


----------



## platinum_girly

^I totally recommend it, it is a really sturdy bag with really nice looking leather


----------



## twiggers

Cute jacket Princess!


----------



## Blingaddict

pchan2802 said:


>




P-chan looking fierce.. Love the shoes, 
The blouse! Omg.. Do you mind telling me where it is from?? TIA


----------



## PHENOMENON

Thanks *.jourdyn.* 
*wingit*: thanks, they're from H&M


----------



## ShoeLover

*xoxoCat*-I'm pretty sure the beige blouse on page 34 is Erin Fetherson because I bought it myself yesterday.


----------



## PrincessBal

A bit of a silly OOTD today  Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^cute!


----------



## b00mbaka

platinum_girly said:


> ^Haha she sure is a beauty isn't she?


 
Where is your bag from platinum?


----------



## platinum_girly

b00mbaka said:


> Where is your bag from platinum?


 
It is the Michael kors E/W Hamilton, HTH


----------



## b00mbaka

platinum_girly said:


> It is the Michael kors E/W Hamilton, HTH


 
Thanks


----------



## Sparklybags

PrincessBal said:


> A bit of a silly OOTD today  Have a nice weekend everybody!


 

so cute


----------



## NYCBelle

Love those shoes! And I love your blog!...You have great style! 

Sooo true once you paint your own nails your collection of polishes gets insane lol faves are Essie and Revlon as well.  Look for Revlon Cloud 710...great color!



Helena928 said:


>


----------



## pchan2802

Blingaddict said:


> P-chan looking fierce.. Love the shoes,
> The blouse! Omg.. Do you mind telling me where it is from?? TIA



Thank you.Here is the link to the blouse 

http://www.lightinthebox.com/100--S...-s-Shirts-White--FF-A-BL0996001-_p162056.html


----------



## Sparklybags

from last weekend


----------



## platinum_girly

^That floral tee is so cute! Who is it by? Thanks


----------



## Sparklybags

platinum_girly said:


> ^That floral tee is so cute! Who is it by? Thanks


 

It's by Millau


----------



## Helena928

NYCBelle said:


> Love those shoes! And I love your blog!...You have great style!
> 
> Sooo true once you paint your own nails your collection of polishes gets insane lol faves are Essie and Revlon as well.  Look for Revlon Cloud 710...great color!



Thanks NYCBelle!! Yes, isn't it true? I have way too much nail polish, but I justify by saying "i do my own manicures."  I'll def look out for Cloud! Thanks!


----------



## gnatty8

This thread needs some ugly, so I brought this coat to oblige..










New leather jacket:


----------



## DizzyFairy

weather getting cold, so i started wearing a scarf already!


----------



## platinum_girly

Love your leather jacket *Gnatty8*


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> Love your leather jacket *Gnatty8*



Thanks!


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


> Love your leather jacket *Gnatty8*


 This looks really cute on you...


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pchan2802

Night out


----------



## alison_elle

Love those sparkly shoes!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


> Love your leather jacket *Gnatty8*


I really need a maxi dress! I love this look.



pchan2802 said:


> Night out


You look great!! I love the dress + shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> I really need a maxi dress! I love this look.


 
Thankyou hun


----------



## Bornsocialite26

this is all you can wear for Manila weather


----------



## eggpudding

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Me today in all Natori rtw kimono set



We need more of your action pics in the H forum! That Kelly..


----------



## Bornsocialite26

eggpudding said:


> We need more of your action pics in the H forum! That Kelly..



hey egg!!! nice to see ya here!!! awwwwww thanks thanks babe!!! oh for a long time I have been so curious about your avatar Id...eggpudding...because I so love egg pudding and all sorts of egg tarts


----------



## eggpudding

Bornsocialite26 said:


> hey egg!!! nice to see ya here!!! awwwwww thanks thanks babe!!! oh for a long time I have been so curious about your avatar Id...eggpudding...because I so love egg pudding and all sorts of egg tarts



Wave wave! Btw that's exactly why it's my ID.. I love egg pudding and tart too


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wore this for date night with my SO...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore this for date night with my SO...


You look gorgeous! Beautiful outfit from head to toe!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *Coachgirl!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - VaVaVaVoommmmm!  Hope you had a great night out on the town..


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - VaVaVaVoommmmm!  Hope you had a great night out on the town..



 Thanks girl!


----------



## leslie_x

fabulous chicas ! thought I'd make a contribution


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

^^^Gorgeous shoes! Who are they by?


----------



## leslie_x

thanks . they are from Guess


----------



## Elsie87

*Duke*: So chic; love the tights!

*Leslie*: Lookin' good!!!


----------



## shihfan

pchan2802 said:


> Night out


 
OH MY HOTNESS! do u mind sharing where you got the dress and shoes? they are to die for!


----------



## leslie_x

Elsie87 said:


> *Duke*: So chic; love the tights!
> 
> *Leslie*: Lookin' good!!!



thanks Elsie :kiss:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Elsie!*


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## kat99

It's cold here (brr) but wore this briefly for my blog for somebody on tPF who requested a modeling picture:


----------



## pchan2802

shihfan said:


> OH MY HOTNESS! do u mind sharing where you got the dress and shoes? they are to die for!


Thank you.The dress from bebe...but I got it last year so I don't think it's available now.And those shoes are my DIY strass ones.You can get any pumps out there and strass them


----------



## platinum_girly

*kat99* that dress is sooooo purty!


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## NYCBelle

hawt! love Guess shoes!



leslie_x said:


> fabulous chicas ! thought I'd make a contribution


----------



## kat99

platinum_girly said:


> *kat99* that dress is sooooo purty!



Thank you


----------



## xoxoCat

kat99 said:


> It's cold here (brr) but wore this briefly for my blog for somebody on tPF who requested a modeling picture:



That dress is sooo perfect on you! Gorgeous. 

Cat.


----------



## la_Monita

pchan2802 said:


>



I really like this! the high waist really suits you great!


----------



## Sparklybags

kat99 said:


> It's cold here (brr) but wore this briefly for my blog for somebody on tPF who requested a modeling picture:


 
I adore your dress!!!!


----------



## kat99

xoxoCat said:


> That dress is sooo perfect on you! Gorgeous.
> 
> Cat.





Sparklybags said:


> I adore your dress!!!!



Thank you! And love that pattern


----------



## Bornsocialite26

kat99 said:


> It's cold here (brr) but wore this briefly for my blog for somebody on tPF who requested a modeling picture:



Niceeeeeee! may I ask who where to buy this dress?


----------



## Cityfashionista

oday I wore my DVF dress, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies, Chloe Edith bag Tiffany Jewelery & Contente thigh high boots.


----------



## pchan2802

la_Monita said:


> I really like this! the high waist really suits you great!



Thank you


----------



## Blingaddict

pchan2802 said:


> Thank you.Here is the link to the blouse
> 
> http://www.lightinthebox.com/100--S...-s-Shirts-White--FF-A-BL0996001-_p162056.html



Thanks so much p chan...


----------



## yellow08

*Duke*, very cute!!! Love the Wolford tights!!!


----------



## pchan2802

*From day*







*To night*


----------



## kelbell35

^Gorgeous!!


----------



## 4pursesake

Pchan.....I love all ur outfits. where did you get the blue/gold sandals from ? You posted a link to lightinthebox.com, have you ordered from them before ? I have known about them for a while now and love a lot of stuff from their website but I'm kind of hesitant to order from them.


----------



## pchan2802

4pursesake said:


> Pchan.....I love all ur outfits. where did you get the blue/gold sandals from ? You posted a link to lightinthebox.com, have you ordered from them before ? I have known about them for a while now and love a lot of stuff from their website but I'm kind of hesitant to order from them.



Thank you.I got those sandals from Topshop.About lightinthebox.com I only got that blouse from them.

@ kelbell35 :Thank you


----------



## LoveMyMarc

pchan2802 said:


>



Very cool outfit! Who makes your heels and necklace?!


----------



## pchan2802

LoveMyMarc said:


> Very cool outfit! Who makes your heels and necklace?!



Thank you.Those are Elizabeth & James heels and that necklace is from Aldo


----------



## LoveMyMarc

pchan2802 said:


> Thank you.Those are Elizabeth & James heels and that necklace is from Aldo



Thanks! The necklace isn't online.


----------



## Dukeprincess

yellow08 said:


> *Duke*, very cute!!! Love the Wolford tights!!!



Thank you!


----------



## voodoo_mary

paul n joe sister dress




lafer dress




vintage dress, bag, belt.




dkny dress
and just recently- attended a wedding in a vintage 50s dress:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Velvet


----------



## DizzyFairy

voodoo i love your vintage dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

very nice dresses, *Vodoo*!


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## kat99

voodoo_mary said:


> paul n joe sister dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lafer dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage dress, bag, belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dkny dress
> and just recently- attended a wedding in a vintage 50s dress:




I love all your dresses (I usually love everything you post)


Cheating because this is from yesterday:


----------



## ninja_please

kat99 said:


> It's cold here (brr) but wore this briefly for my blog for somebody on tPF who requested a modeling picture:



It looks so good on you! I'm officially on the hunt for the navy one in xs now!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather shorts


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Vodoo I love every dress! Perfect for Spring!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kat99 said:


> It's cold here (brr) but wore this briefly for my blog for somebody on tPF who requested a modeling picture:


 

pretty! I am patiently awaiting the warm weather


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Cardigan- Jcrew (Tartine)
Dress- My mom got a tailor to custom make this in Thailand!
Belt- Thrifted
Boots- JCP
Necklace- Charlotte Russe's Anthro Knockoff


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me today


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today



u look so cute


----------



## luvmy3girls

*ilovefashion87* cute


----------



## ilovefashion87

Luvmy, spoiled thank you


----------



## tennis_champion

pchan2802 said:


> *From day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To night*



I love to have a pair of black platform like yours but I think they will kill my feet, lol! Anyways, what brand are those?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im summer ready


----------



## pchan2802

tennis_champion said:


> I love to have a pair of black platform like yours but I think they will kill my feet, lol! Anyways, what brand are those?


  They're Elizabeth & James


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Welcoming Spring with electric blue pants!


----------



## Addictista

This thread is my new addiction!  Everyone's outfits are amazing!


----------



## merekat703

My outfit for work today!
Rabbit cape-unknown brand
H&M skinny jeans
Tory Burch flats


----------



## yellow08

Love the* pants* *Nhu Nhu!*!
Cute *ILovefashion*!
Nice outfit* Merekat*!
Cute and casual *Socialite*!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Military boots


----------



## CoachGirl12

Nhu Nhu said:


> Welcoming Spring with electric blue pants!


Love your outfit! Your pics are fab... they look like they are from a magazine!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I am SOO jealous of you girls who are wearing shorts!!!  

Lovely outfits, everyone!


----------



## purselover328

Me and Friends at BET Music Matters Tour!


----------



## tennis_champion

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Military boots


 

You have very nice shoes...where do you usually get them?


----------



## tennis_champion

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Im summer ready


 
Hi! Are you from the Philippines? or somewhere in Asia?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

tennis_champion said:


> Hi! Are you from the Philippines? or somewhere in Asia?



yes! from Philippines...Manila that is... you?


----------



## tennis_champion

Bornsocialite26 said:


> yes! from Philippines...Manila that is... you?


 
I am a Filipino but I live in Canada...I am from Laguna by the way...


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today


Love this outfit, those shoes are hot!


----------



## chanel*liz

OMFG, i love this thread!! so many stylish ladies!! you ALL look amazing!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

purselover328 said:


> Me and Friends at BET Music Matters Tour!
> View attachment 1368338


 

Nice clutch on the Left!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ great bag!! wheres it from/who's it by?


----------



## xoxoCat

Ehmagawd. Don't tell me it's a Birkin.


----------



## xoxoCat

[&#477;&#647;onb/]¿&#654;q &#647;&#305; s,o&#613;&#653;/&#623;o&#633;&#607; &#647;&#305; s&#477;&#633;&#477;&#613;&#653; ¡¡b&#592;q &#647;&#592;&#477;&#633;b ^^[09752581;&#477;so&#633;-&#477;&#305;&#613;dos=&#477;&#647;onb]She said it was from Maxwell Scott in her thread!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## ilovefashion87

Me today


----------



## chantal1922

^^ cute


----------



## xoxoCat

PrincessBal, I love the leopard print scarf! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm cheating - this was my outfit a couple of days ago! I usually like taking pictures outside, but it was too raining, so I opted out of that. Both the poncho and the belt are from H&M. I was never a huge fan of ponchos, but belted I think it resembles a cardigan!

Poncho: H&M
Belt: H&M
Scarf: Forever 21
Hat: Talula; Aritzia
Tights: TNA; Aritzia

Cat.​


----------



## shesnochill

Vintage chiffon cardigan/jacket
Olive & Olivia White Tank
Leggings
Chinese Laundry Boots
RUEHL Handbag
F21 & H&M Jewelry


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Happy Saturday from Sunny Manila w/ my low heeled wedge I got a few hours ago


----------



## platinum_girly

annaversary said:


> Vintage chiffon cardigan/jacket
> Olive & Olivia White Tank
> Leggings
> Chinese Laundry Boots
> RUEHL Handbag
> F21 & H&M Jewelry


 
Love your boots and bag


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today




That's pretty flawless right there!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today


Girl, where is your white jacket from? I need to find me one of those!


----------



## ilovefashion87

It's from forever 21 I'm looking for a new one, I really like the Elizabeth and James
One but cannot find my size




CoachGirl12 said:


> Girl, where is your white jacket from? I need to find me one of those!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilovefashion87 said:


> It's from forever 21 I'm looking for a new one, I really like the Elizabeth and James
> One but cannot find my size


Is it F21? Wow, crazy I wouldn't have guessed... did you get it this year? Ugh... I don't see it online, darn, LOL... I could go to my F21 store, but I hate browsing thru there... so much to look at...


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ it was awhile ago I cannot remember exactly when, I know when I bought it, it was to small and bow it's
Perfect so it had to be aug/sep but I have seen them around


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today



seriously, you have the best style ever! i would so wear everything in your pics!  i wish i could've found the white blazer in f21...i wound up getting the black and the tan with the striped cuffs. you go girl!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard ballet flats


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you


QUOTE=flsurfergirl3;18535730]seriously, you have the best style ever! i would so wear everything in your pics!  i wish i could've found the white blazer in f21...i wound up getting the black and the tan with the striped cuffs. you go girl!![/QUOTE]


----------



## nyssa.

PrincessBal said:


>



Gorgeous! I love your outfit


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Flannel ankle boots


----------



## kat99

Great outfits, everybody!

What I wore today, from my blog:


----------



## xoxoCat

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Flannel ankle boots



You've heard this before, but you have amazing shoes. 

Cat.


----------



## Sparklybags

kat99 said:


> Great outfits, everybody!
> 
> What I wore today, from my blog:


 

soooo pretty! Love everything about it!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Aqua suede moto jacket
Anthro top with a liquorice allsorts print
AG jeans
TB flats
Chanel WOC

My WOC and I met a new friend in the wall today.


----------



## platinum_girly

kat99 said:


> Great outfits, everybody!
> 
> What I wore today, from my blog:


 

Love it all, very cute


----------



## sammie225

sunny day  
top from a&f,jeggings from a&f,wedges from aldo


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## katdhoneybee

Love browsing this thread and seeing all the seriously stylish ladies of tPF! I've been wanting to share for a while - today I finally got off my butt and took some pics . Excuse my messy bedroom!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


>



Great outfit!!!


----------



## kelbell35

katdhoneybee said:


> Love browsing this thread and seeing all the seriously stylish ladies of tPF! I've been wanting to share for a while - today I finally got off my butt and took some pics . Excuse my messy bedroom!



So pretty!


----------



## shesnochill

The sun's finally back in LA so I hopped into my new pair of denim shorts  (p.s. the shoes are new too!) hehe


----------



## Noukster

Heeellloooooooeeewwwwww!!!
 












Top/dress: Vivi Clothes
Blazer: H&M
Heels: Primark


----------



## kat99

Noukster said:


> Heeellloooooooeeewwwwww!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top/dress: Vivi Clothes
> Blazer: H&M
> Heels: Primark



So cute! Love the fun details on that dress.


Yesterday, from my blog :


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sequins


----------



## Prada_Princess

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Sequins



gorgeous, simplt gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessBal

Today's outfit:


----------



## LoveMyMarc

annaversary said:


> The sun's finally back in LA so I hopped into my new pair of denim shorts  (p.s. the shoes are new too!) hehe



Ooh, are those wedges by ALDO? I want the pair in Cognac!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm hoping to be more consistent with my posting (fingers crossed). Here is what I wore yesterday.


----------



## shesnochill

LoveMyMarc said:


> Ooh, are those wedges by ALDO? I want the pair in Cognac!



They are! I didn't know they came in Cognac.. (not good!) Haha  I have a bad habit of getting the same thing in different colors.. hence I'm on TPF.. for buying different colors of the same bag, ha!


----------



## katdhoneybee

PrincessBal said:


> Today's outfit:



Love your blazer! Love all your looks actually.... Keep 'em coming!


----------



## katdhoneybee

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm hoping to be more consistent with my posting (fingers crossed). Here is what I wore yesterday.



Love your blog! Those shoes are insane(ly awesome), they look sooo expensive.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks fantastic! Love all the shoes on this page!


----------



## xoxoCat

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Info and more pics on my blog  

Thanks for letting me share. 

xoxo Cat.​


----------



## bag in black

PHENOMENON said:


>


 
your jacket is very cool, whats the designer ?


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful!
I am in LOVE with that blue color!



fshnonmymind said:


> I'm hoping to be more consistent with my posting (fingers crossed). Here is what I wore yesterday.


----------



## NYCBelle

I love that MJ clutch! Saw it in Bloomies this weekend and didn't want to put it down



xoxoCat said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Info and more pics on my blog
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> xoxo Cat.​


----------



## Sophie-Rose

platinum_girly said:


>


 
LOVE THE BAG!!!!!!!! please tell me it's not Hermes - don't get me wrong, I Love Hermes, but will never be able to afford it! please let me know where you got it!!!

thanks


----------



## platinum_girly

Sophie-Rose said:


> LOVE THE BAG!!!!!!!! please tell me it's not Hermes - don't get me wrong, I Love Hermes, but will never be able to afford it! please let me know where you got it!!!
> 
> thanks


 
Hey girl, i had 2 Birkin bags, one is akin to the 35cm and is from Maxwell scott, the other is akin to the 40cm and is by Carbotti. Both are Italian designers, the price range is from £200-£300, i ended up sending back the 40cm Carbotti version as it was too large for me, but both are excellent quality bags made from high quality Italian leather and made in Italy. HTH


----------



## xoxoCat

NYCBelle said:


> I love that MJ clutch! Saw it in Bloomies this weekend and didn't want to put it down



Thank you! It's very impractical, but so pretty.

xoxo Cat.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mine from today:


----------



## platinum_girly

^I LOVE that Miu Miu clutch!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine from today:



This look is fab!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you very much, ladies.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Looking fabulous ladies and a gent!

Here I am... Some topshop, zara, fly London, bcbg, wrangler, and New Look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Lovely bag!!


----------



## Elissabeta

platinum_girly said:


> Hey girl, i had 2 Birkin bags, one is akin to the 35cm and is from Maxwell scott, the other is akin to the 40cm and is by Carbotti. Both are Italian designers, the price range is from £200-£300, i ended up sending back the 40cm Carbotti version as it was too large for me, but both are excellent quality bags made from high quality Italian leather and made in Italy. HTH



*platinum.....*I agree the Maxwell one is amazing !!!! 
I am so suprise when I am in US dont see any bags looks like H , when I am in Italy every store has some Birkin style in leather .....isn't it interesting ??


----------



## platinum_girly

Elissabeta said:


> *platinum.....*I agree the Maxwell one is amazing !!!!
> I am so suprise when I am in US dont see any bags looks like H , when I am in Italy every store has some Birkin style in leather .....isn't it interesting ??


 
You know i think Italy produces the most GORGEOUS bags and of course the designs are very classic, thus probably many companies will have a Birkin design in their collection. I LOVE that they are smaller companies out there prodcucing these gorgeous and well made bags for a fraction of the price of an Hermes (i mean really- i could NEVER afford an Hermes, and i am so totally fickle that there would be no point if i could, lol!)


----------



## fshnonmymind

Got a ridiculous steal for a Tucker dress and decided to bring it out for some lovely spring weather.


----------



## HauteMama

^ LOVE the way you have tied the colors together in this outfit, playing off the lavender and blue and then pulling everything together with the bag trim, belt and shoes. You look great!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard sandals + Leather bandage skirt


----------



## chanel*liz

Aqua dress, Club Monaco jacket, & Gucci boots


----------



## DisCo

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine from today:



Love your style! And your Miu Miu clutch is so cute!


----------



## Sparklybags

fshnonmymind said:


> Got a ridiculous steal for a Tucker dress and decided to bring it out for some lovely spring weather.


 
Love this look!!!


----------



## shoes4me

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine from today:



hi caroulemapoulen,

you look great and I love this jacket - did I get it right from your blog, that it is from zara? (my danish is rather limited). did you buy it recently? tia


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Thanks platinum_girly!!! they're more in my price-range than a Hermes!!
They're amazing bags! thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shoes4me said:


> hi caroulemapoulen,
> 
> you look great and I love this jacket - did I get it right from your blog, that it is from zara? (my danish is rather limited). did you buy it recently? tia



Yes, it's right!  It is from Zara, but it's quite old by now, maybe around 2 years? But it pops up on eBay now and then, I saw it a few weeks ago, so it should be possible to find one. 



DisCo said:


> Love your style! And your Miu Miu clutch is so cute!



Thank you so much.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Chanel-esque outfit


----------



## Sparklybags

some recent outfits


----------



## shesnochill

^ *Sparklybags*, I love all your outfits! I am a sucker for floral so I am going to have to say #1 is my favorite  I love the bag too.. what is it?


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## platinum_girly

^It is the Cole haan small Raleigh, i have the same one


----------



## twiggers

Sparkly: I love that first outfit too!!!

Love the skirt annaversary!


----------



## takeoutbox

muji tee/club monaco blouse/jbrand skinnies/loeffler randall shoes


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

chanel*liz said:


> aqua dress, club monaco jacket, & gucci boots



girl u look so great :d


----------



## katdhoneybee

There wasn't any sun to catch today - cloudy and dark in the desert, pretty rare! That means I had to rely on the lighting in my place - and by the looks of it, you'd think I had yellow lightbulbs! Sigh. Oh, well. Pardon them. This was my outfit today: 

J Brand skinny black jeans, Vince drape jacket in olive suede, Gap white shirt, necklaces from Lourdes' (Madonna's daughter) new line of jewelry (that, by the way, is super cute and inexpensive!), Moschino Cheap and Chic silver flats.


----------



## Sparklybags

dr. twiggers said:


> Sparkly: I love that first outfit too!!!
> 
> Love the skirt annaversary!


 


annaversary said:


> ^ *Sparklybags*, I love all your outfits! I am a sucker for floral so I am going to have to say #1 is my favorite  I love the bag too.. what is it?


 

Thank you 

andf platinum_girlyis correct It's the Cole Haan small Raleigh


----------



## Bornsocialite26

two more and I am almost complete w/ my candy colored shorts collection from Zara and other brands


----------



## numb

katdhoneybee said:


> There wasn't any sun to catch today - cloudy and dark in the desert, pretty rare! That means I had to rely on the lighting in my place - and by the looks of it, you'd think I had yellow lightbulbs! Sigh. Oh, well. Pardon them. This was my outfit today:
> 
> J Brand skinny black jeans, Vince drape jacket in olive suede, Gap white shirt, necklaces from Lourdes' (Madonna's daughter) new line of jewelry (that, by the way, is super cute and inexpensive!), Moschino Cheap and Chic silver flats.


 
katdhoneybee, thats an awesome necklace!!! is that u wearing different lot or does it come the way as i see on your photos? i cant sesm to find it in the macy's website... wld u mind sharing a link pls?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Banded dress


----------



## katdhoneybee

numb said:


> katdhoneybee, thats an awesome necklace!!! is that u wearing different lot or does it come the way as i see on your photos? i cant sesm to find it in the macy's website... wld u mind sharing a link pls?



In the pics I am actually wearing two necklaces. The line is called Material Girl. I didn't see the necklaces that I bought when I went on the Macy's website, so maybe they dont offer everything online or maybe they dont have these particular styles anymore. I bought mine in August. Below is the link - if it doesn't work just search for "material girl jewelry" on the website.

http://www1.macys.com/search/index....UTTON.y=0&KEYWORD_GO_BUTTON=KEYWORD_GO_BUTTON.


----------



## numb

thanks katdhoneybee! i love how u pair yours up! unfort, its not in the macy's site.. but thanks again for your help


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Me today...all from Zara


----------



## MichelleAntonia

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine from today:




oooh, I love when rock shirts are mixed with unexpected stuff!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Sparklybags said:


> some recent outfits


You've got the best jeans! And you're so tall, you look great in them! I have to fold, cut or hem all of mine :/


----------



## bagsforme

Last night at an event. 
Phillip Lim dress, CL shoes, KJL ring


----------



## annemerrick

^^^that dress is beyond fantastic!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bagsforme said:


> Last night at an event.
> Phillip Lim dress, CL shoes, KJL ring



Love everything! You look great!


----------



## PrincessBal

Enjoy your weekend girls!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love that!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MichelleAntonia said:


> oooh, I love when rock shirts are mixed with unexpected stuff!



Thank you very much, MA!


----------



## Sparklybags

MichelleAntonia said:


> You've got the best jeans! And you're so tall, you look great in them! I have to fold, cut or hem all of mine :/


 

awww thank you, you're so sweet


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Faux fur


----------



## .jourdyn.

*pchan*: Love the print & colors of your top!


----------



## hugable

Bornsocialite, you have such great weather.  So jealous by your cute warm weather outfits!

 Takeoutbox, cute username btw.    I like your pop of color flats.

Platinum, that is one daring dress (very sheer).    I was wondering how it would be styled..good choices for hiding just how sheer it is.


----------



## Sparklybags

I love your outfit pchan2802!!


----------



## sammie225

very beige


----------



## platinum_girly

hugable said:


> Platinum, that is one daring dress (very sheer).  I was wondering how it would be styled..good choices for hiding just how sheer it is.


 
Yes it is totally sheer, but not so obvious at ALL until the camera flashes 
But no, i wouldn't walk around without a cardi over the top of it, lol!


----------



## pchan2802

Thank you for nice compliments everyone


----------



## sara09

*PrincessBal*, love your outfit! That really made me want red skinnies..


----------



## merekat703

XXI cardi
VS Moda shirt
Vintage True Religion jeans
Tory Burch revas
Tiffany & Co Jewelry


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi everyone!  It's a purple kinda day 












More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks fab!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## LoveMyMarc

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi everyone!  It's a purple kinda day


Just wanted to say I LOOOVE your YouTube videos!



pchan2802 said:


>


I really like that top. 



platinum_girly said:


> .


This outfit is AMAZING! Your hair + make-up is great too!


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> This outfit is AMAZING! Your hair + make-up is great too!


 
Awww thankyou hun


----------



## Seanymph

platinum_girly said:


>




Beautiful Platinum!!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Seanymph said:


> Beautiful Platinum!!!!!!!


 
Thankyou hunny


----------



## xoxoCat

platinum_girly said:


> Awww thankyou hun



Great hair and bag! Everything else sucks! Haha just kidding 




Cat.


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## platinum_girly

^I totally love your bag! Is that the same one that V hudgens has?


----------



## IrisCole




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Cinderella shoes with sporty dress


----------



## Babilu

Everyone looks super lovely!! 

Nhu, Nhu your videos are super cute!! Love your personality


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

annaversary said:


>



I love your jeans! You look great!


----------



## hugable

platinum_girly said:


> Yes it is totally sheer, but not so obvious at ALL until the camera flashes
> But no, i wouldn't walk around without a cardi over the top of it, lol!


the camera flash does create issues not as noticeable when you first put on an outfit, doesn't it?  Lol yes cardi is a must with this type of dress!  We don't want to be noticed for wrong reasons.

CrazybeautifulU those are great shoes!!!!!!!!


----------



## BREbre

Everyone looks so great!


----------



## kat99

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Fendi Cinderella shoes with sporty dress



omg those shoes are so gorgeous...they are the star of the show! I love them in black and nude!


----------



## shesnochill

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love your jeans! You look great!



Thanks *CuTE_ClAsSy* 



platinum_girly said:


> ^I totally love your bag! Is that the same one that V hudgens has?



Yup! From RUEHL  So happy I waited and got it on sale.. are you a VH fan too? I'm not a fan of her acting but love her closet! Haha


----------



## quynh_1206

IrisCole said:


>



Awwweee...I adore this outfit head to toe!


----------



## antakusuma

I'm wearing something i made...




IMG_1482 by antakusuma, on Flickr


----------



## platinum_girly

annaversary said:


> Yup! From RUEHL  So happy I waited and got it on sale.. are you a VH fan too? I'm not a fan of her acting but love her closet! Haha


 
Yes i am a fan of VHs style, have you not seen my thread? lol!

Love the bag, i would of bought it but i think it was long sold out by the time that i realised that i loved it, boo!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fun skirt


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

platinum_girly said:


>



PG - I adore this look on you!  I also love the bag!  How do you like it so far?  Do you think it could hold the usual mommy stuff?  TIA.


----------



## platinum_girly

Crazy4Handbags said:


> PG - I adore this look on you! I also love the bag! How do you like it so far? Do you think it could hold the usual mommy stuff? TIA.


 
Oh totally, it has loads of room, plus i totally feel like it will get better with age and once it has been "broken in", KWIM? I really recommend it, i want to get the other 2 colours aswell now, lol!


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ I love it


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

pchan2802 said:


>



I love this outfit!  So fresh!  And you look GREAT!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

platinum_girly said:


> Oh totally, it has loads of room, plus i totally feel like it will get better with age and once it has been "broken in", KWIM? I really recommend it, i want to get the other 2 colours aswell now, lol!



I have the black one on the way!  I couldn't decide on the color so I went with black.  How did you like the carbotti, aside from the size?


----------



## platinum_girly

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I have the black one on the way! I couldn't decide on the color so I went with black. How did you like the carbotti, aside from the size?


 
Yay! You will really love this bag 
The Carbotti was great apart from the size, the leather is definately more of a grainy leather, i probably would of stuck with it if the size were smaller but i am glad now that i have the MS version as i really feel like it will age well and gain character with time. 
Let me know how you like it when you recieve it, did they give you a rough estimation of delivery?


----------



## fshnonmymind

I decided to add a little sparkle to my weekend with this J. Crew sequin sweater. I love it!!


----------



## ashleyjena

fshnonmymind said:


> I decided to add a little sparkle to my weekend with this J. Crew sequin sweater. I love it!!




I love this look, so colorful and fun!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

platinum_girly said:


> Yay! You will really love this bag
> The Carbotti was great apart from the size, the leather is definately more of a grainy leather, i probably would of stuck with it if the size were smaller but i am glad now that i have the MS version as i really feel like it will age well and gain character with time.
> Let me know how you like it when you recieve it, did they give you a rough estimation of delivery?



Estimated time of arrival is tomorrow!
Did you see the smaller version of the Carbotti?  I think the smaller version is roughly the same size as the MS.  Do you think you would have kept the Carbotti instead of the MS had it been smaller?  

Fsnonmymind - looking chic, fellow minkette!


----------



## platinum_girly

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Estimated time of arrival is tomorrow!
> Did you see the smaller version of the Carbotti? I think the smaller version is roughly the same size as the MS. Do you think you would have kept the Carbotti instead of the MS had it been smaller?


 
I know that they do have a smaller version of the Carbotti in black but not from the website that i ordered from, i know that the owner said that she plans on ordering a batch from Italy sometime soon though, i think that they currently only have the honey colour in stock in the smaller size.
At first i definately preferred the look of the leather of the Carbotti version, it is akin to the look of the Hermes leather, but now i am glad that i have the MS as it is natural vegetable tanned leather which feels so much more natural to me, and like i said- i think it will age really well.
Let me know what you think when your MS arrives, i am excited for you


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## pchan2802

@ ilovefashion87 , Crazy4Handbags :Thank you !


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love this dress.



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

platinum_girly said:


> I know that they do have a smaller version of the Carbotti in black but not from the website that i ordered from, i know that the owner said that she plans on ordering a batch from Italy sometime soon though, i think that they currently only have the honey colour in stock in the smaller size.
> At first i definately preferred the look of the leather of the Carbotti version, it is akin to the look of the Hermes leather, but now i am glad that i have the MS as it is natural vegetable tanned leather which feels so much more natural to me, and like i said- i think it will age really well.
> Let me know what you think when your MS arrives, i am excited for you



Thanks!  I went ahead and ordered both to choose, like you did.  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## ShoeLover

*fashionmymind*-great outfit! I love everything!
*angelastoel*-lovely!


----------



## kat99

fshnonmymind said:


> I decided to add a little sparkle to my weekend with this J. Crew sequin sweater. I love it!!



Love this sweater! I saw it last week at J.Crew but they didn't have my size 


From my blog today:


----------



## dirtyaddiction




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Looking fabulous, ladies!  

PG - You're killing me!  You look stunning and that bag...!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Mohair sweater


----------



## Helena928

Hi guys! A few recent outfits:


----------



## platinum_girly

Crazy4Handbags said:


> PG - You're killing me! You look stunning and that bag...!!!!


 
Thanks babe, we will be bag twins soon, yay


----------



## P.Y.T.

Helena928 said:


> Hi guys! A few recent outfits:


 
I have that leather pleated skirt! Super cute on you. Also, are
the brown platforms pink blazer from zara?? If so I have the exact blazer but in green. And the shoes I have the other style as well...

You look fab my dear...


----------



## quynh_1206

PG- You look smokin' in that outfit!

Helena928 - So cute! May I ask where you got both of your pants from?


dirtyaddiction - I love your dress! Maybe I ask who's the designer?


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


>


 
 You look great in your all black ensemble! That blazer is too cute.
Where did you get it from??


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> You look great in your all black ensemble! That blazer is too cute.
> Where did you get it from??


 
Thanks hun, it is from YogoEgo, where have you been hiding?


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> PG- You look smokin' in that outfit!


 
Thankyou sweetie


----------



## MrsW

kat99 said:


> Love this sweater! I saw it last week at J.Crew but they didn't have my size
> 
> 
> From my blog today:



This is soo pretty! Love the shoes...I've been on a serious python kick lately, lol. What better way to wear it than a pair of CLs?!


----------



## Addictista

Everyone on this thread looks amazing!

*platinum girly* - love the all black with your gold watch peeking out!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks hun, it is from YogoEgo, where have you been hiding?


 
Oh, I've been around! I'm just super busy that's all...


Hope all is well.


----------



## P.Y.T.

fshnonmymind said:


> I decided to add a little sparkle to my weekend with this J. Crew sequin sweater. I love it!!


 love the yellow sandals and red pants!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Clogs + Slip dress + Velvet burnout cardigan


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks all!!! *ashleyjena, Crazy4Handbags, ShoeLover, and P.Y.T.* 

*dirtyaddiction*- Your dress is gorgeous!! I love all of the color and the full shape of the bottom part.


----------



## platinum_girly

Addictista said:


> *platinum girly* - love the all black with your gold watch peeking out!


 
Thankyou hun, i totally LOVE the watch


----------



## Helena928

P.Y.T. said:


> I have that leather pleated skirt! Super cute on you. Also, are
> the brown platforms pink blazer from zara?? If so I have the exact blazer but in green. And the shoes I have the other style as well...
> 
> You look fab my dear...


 
thank you!! yes, all from Zara!  I was in Spain last week where Zara is so much cheaper, so i went a little nuts!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*^^ *note to self** Needs to plan a trip to Spain..


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

My outfit today, please excuse the hair.


----------



## momofgirls

Sleeping Beauty said:


> My outfit today, please excuse the hair.


love it


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

momofgirls said:


> love it



Thanks!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Love the shoes, *Sleeping Beauty*!! I also went for yellow in a recent outfit. This is what I wore to the ballet this weekend:


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## ilovepinkhearts

fshnonmymind said:


> Love the shoes, *Sleeping Beauty*!! I also went for yellow in a recent outfit. This is what I wore to the ballet this weekend:



I LOVE your shoes, where are they from?


----------



## P.Y.T.

angelastoel said:


>


 
Lovely ensemble. Where did you get your scarf if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kdo

You look terrific!  LOVE the scenic background!!



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## kdo

fshn - you look adorable!



fshnonmymind said:


> Love the shoes, *Sleeping Beauty*!! I also went for yellow in a recent outfit. This is what I wore to the ballet this weekend:


----------



## angelastoel

P.Y.T. said:


> Lovely ensemble. Where did you get your scarf if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you, it is the monogram scarf from Louis Vuitton in the Beige colour.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Angela *- you have the cutest style.  Always look so relaxed and chic...  And I need the dress you posted from Zara **crossing fingers that it makes its way to the US**


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks *kdo*!!

*ilovepinkhearts*, the shoes are Dolce Vita for Target.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


>



You always look gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bow back dress + gold clutch + pony hair ankle boots


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

ilovepinkhearts said:


> I LOVE your shoes, where are they from?



Thanks! They are jeffrey campbell, I got them from Nordstrom.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

fshnonmymind said:


> Love the shoes, *Sleeping Beauty*!! I also went for yellow in a recent outfit. This is what I wore to the ballet this weekend:



Thanks Fshnonmymind, you look adorable!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

angelastoel said:


>



You look Sunny, I guess yellow is a popular color this week!


----------



## Julide

angelastoel said:


>



I lovelove your color combo!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I gave my F21 dress double duty by making it a tunic.


----------



## Stephanie***

helena928 said:


> hi guys! A few recent outfits:


 
fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

80s


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## angelastoel

PrincessBal said:


>



i love this picture, so cool how those people fade and the outfit on its own is nice too!


----------



## PrincessBal

Thanks! I experimented with some settings on my camera and I can't seem to get enough of those shots! Your Italy outfits are, as usual, fantastic! Can't wait for more!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Shorts and purple pumps 











*More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/*


----------



## shesnochill

^ That is an amazing look. Love the bag especially, MT?


----------



## xoxoCat

PrincessBal said:


>



Beautiful! I love this shot as well.

xoxo Cat.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Nhu love your outfit.. I love your videos.. They are so funny and well edited!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nhu.... THAT bag!!!! o my....


----------



## sammie225

Nhu your outfits are so gorgeous,and i really like your 25 ways to wear a scarf video


----------



## aleah

*Nhu Nhu*: The purple heels in combo with those patterned shorts, complete the outfit. Simple, but stunning. You look so pretty!

*angelastoel*: I adore the layering, but I do not really fancy the pattern on your scarf... it's just not... pretty. The scarf ruins everything, the rest looks stunning.


----------



## xoxoCat

Hm, I'll have to disagree. I love the pattern - subtle and pretty. 

xoxo Cat.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Bow back dress + gold clutch + pony hair ankle boots


 
I love your outfit! The booties are amazing!


----------



## MrsW

I love the scarf, as well. Makes me really wish I could pull one off.


----------



## tennis_champion

Nhu Nhu said:


> Shorts and purple pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/*



I really love your style! And you are very pretty too...


----------



## cbrooke

Nhu Nhu said:


> Shorts and purple pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/*http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/


 
I adore your shorts as well and so smart with the purple heels....how long ago did you purchase them?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

studded leather vest


----------



## Seanymph

aleah said:


> *Nhu Nhu*: The purple heels in combo with those patterned shorts, complete the outfit. Simple, but stunning. You look so pretty!
> 
> *angelastoel*: I adore the layering, *but I do not really fancy the pattern on your scarf... it's just not... pretty. The scarf ruins everything*, the rest looks stunning.




Your opinion, I on the other hand that scarf. It's just beautiful. Moving on...........


----------



## sonya

The shoes - wow!



pchan2802 said:


>


----------



## sonya

Wow. Gorgeous dress!



kat99 said:


> I love all your dresses (I usually love everything you post)
> 
> 
> Cheating because this is from yesterday:
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DYO0jdW42M8/TY5ezPyEOnI/AAAAAAAABPY/1bE_1rsH3ps/s640/anthrodress1.jpg


----------



## sonya

You are so gorgeous!




la_Monita said:


> purse-nality, great photo's! (And I like your name as well !)
> pchan, that's a nice green for in a shirt, I like it!
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress worn as a shirt: Zara
> leather jacket: Bershka (but actually my roomie)
> pants: Mango


----------



## PHENOMENON

I  green


----------



## Nhu Nhu

cbrooke said:


> I adore your shorts as well and so smart with the purple heels....how long ago did you purchase them?



Hi Cbrooke!  I got the shorts from Forever 21 about two or three weeks ago.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

annaversary said:


> ^ That is an amazing look. Love the bag especially, MT?



Hi Annaversary!  She's a MT bag 



DizzyFairy said:


> Nhu love your outfit.. I love your videos.. They are so funny and well edited!



Thank you so much DizzyFairy!  



Sophie-Rose said:


> Nhu.... THAT bag!!!! o my....



Thank you!  It's been two weeks since I got the bag and I can't stop wearing her 



sammie225 said:


> Nhu your outfits are so gorgeous,and i really like your 25 ways to wear a scarf video



Thank you so much Sammie!  I'm so glad that you liked the scarf video 



aleah said:


> *Nhu Nhu*: The purple heels in combo with those patterned shorts, complete the outfit. Simple, but stunning. You look so pretty!



Thank you Aleah! 



tennis_champion said:


> I really love your style! And you are very pretty too...



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## cwang1990216

fmn.xnpic.com/fmn050/20110220/1005/p_large_fSr0_77e200086e5f5c43.jpg


----------



## AEGIS

so cute



fshnonmymind said:


> I gave my F21 dress double duty by making it a tunic.


----------



## voodoo_mary

dkny jumpsuit, alexander mcqueen jacket, pedder red black wedges








pleated tent dress
pedder red heels, vintage gold bag


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ McQueen Jacket is amazing!!


----------



## sammie225

shopping day


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## DC-Cutie

^ you look FAB!!!!!  and you're making me want to RUN to Zara for those flats...


----------



## bag in black

angelastoel said:


>


 

your outfit is very cool , perfect :coolpics:


----------



## ShoeLover

Loving the McQueen scarves ladies!
*PrincessBal*-gorgeous outfit! It's perfect!
I wore this yesterday:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Shearling boots


----------



## Gerry

Mary, what does your name "Voodoo Mary" mean?   I have always wondered!! Nice outfits,as always.


----------



## PHENOMENON

ShoeLover said:


> Loving the McQueen scarves ladies!
> *PrincessBal*-gorgeous outfit! It's perfect!
> I wore this yesterday:



Gorgeous! Love the red leather


----------



## shesnochill

angelastoel said:


>







PrincessBal said:


>



LOVE! xo


----------



## shesnochill

More photos at blog


----------



## MsCandice

That tent dress is to die for....it's really perfect on you. 




voodoo_mary said:


> dkny jumpsuit, alexander mcqueen jacket, pedder red black wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleated tent dress
> pedder red heels, vintage gold bag


----------



## kelbell35

voodoo_mary said:


> dkny jumpsuit, alexander mcqueen jacket, pedder red black wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleated tent dress
> pedder red heels, vintage gold bag



Loooove that dress!  And your doggie is adorable!!


----------



## kelbell35

angelastoel said:


>



You look great!  That blazer is perfection.


----------



## HauteMama

angelastoel: LOVE your last outfit, especially the blue McQueen scarf and the bracelets. You look fantastic!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pink


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

A night out with DH, last night actually.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look great!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look great!



Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## DC-Cutie

*Angelastoel* - another fabulous outfit...  perfection!
*Annaversary* - cool, casual and chic!  Love your top!
*Sleeping Beauty* - very cute.  Your hair is really nice, too 
*ShoeLover* - knock 'em dead.  Those zara pants are heavenly


----------



## Needanotherbag

*platinum* - I LOVE your boots and bag!


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a nice week everybody!


----------



## platinum_girly

Needanotherbag said:


> *platinum* - I LOVE your boots and bag!


 
Thankyou hunny


----------



## angelastoel

I am wearing my DIY top: I made the braids on it by myself.





shoulder detail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look fab. Love your bag and jacket!

Platinum - I love your scarf! You look great.


----------



## ShoeLover

*phenomenon* & *DCcutie*-thanks!
*Princess*, *platinum* & *angela*-nice looks! I love scarves and have quite a few but I almost never wear them


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

DC-Cutie said:


> *Angelastoel* - another fabulous outfit...  perfection!
> *Annaversary* - cool, casual and chic!  Love your top!
> *Sleeping Beauty* - very cute.  Your hair is really nice, too
> *ShoeLover* - knock 'em dead.  Those zara pants are heavenly



Thanks DC-cutie


----------



## bag in black

PrincessBal said:


> Have a nice week everybody!


 
very cool , it's that a Drykorn trousers ? I have also this pant !


----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Platinum - I love your scarf! You look great.


 


ShoeLover said:


> *Princess*, *platinum* & *angela*-nice looks! I love scarves and have quite a few but I almost never wear them


 
Thanks beauties


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

full lace skirt


----------



## Lulugurl2006

angelastoel said:


> I am wearing my DIY top: I made the braids on it by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/


 
Great outfit! I love your coat and shoes!!!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PrincessBal

angelastoel said:


> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Looking good Angela! I love hot pink and white together


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ love those sandals!!


----------



## sammie225

trying out my new matt leggings


----------



## xoxoCat

angelastoel said:


>



You're making me want to get that scarf!! 


Cat.


----------



## mariko

angelastoel said:


> I am wearing my DIY top: I made the braids on it by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoulder detail


i love this outfit on you!!


----------



## twiggers

Angela: Your background is making me yearn for another visit to Amsterdam!


----------



## angelastoel

dr. twiggers said:


> Angela: Your background is making me yearn for another visit to Amsterdam!



the channels are indeed so beautiful when the sun shines!


----------



## Sparklybags

some recent outfits


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## fshnonmymind

Here are a few of my outfits from this week. Excuse the wrinkles in the second, linen isn't the friendliest of fabrics.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me on sightseeing in my own city, Copenhagen, here's The Little Mermaid 

Jacket H&M, Sandales Chloé Sevigny for Opening Ceremony, Skirt Zara, Bag Miu Miu, Necklace Pamela Love, Tee Topshop Boutique, Sunglasses Tom Ford.











Ps. I have no idea, what I'm doing in the second photo.


----------



## Samia

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Pink



Hi, I love all your outfit posts, you have great style!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jcrew cargos and suede coralies in mint green, madewell blouse, not pictured mk Hamilton in cement


----------



## kat99

From blog:


----------



## ShoeLover

*carolemapoulen*-*D*, I love your outfit! Especially the skirt!


----------



## sweetfacespout

kat99 said:


> From blog:


your blazer is gorgeous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> *carolemapoulen*-*D*, I love your outfit! Especially the skirt!



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## am2022

went out last weekend with my cousins.
wore zara from head to foot!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather quilted shorts


----------



## kat99

sweetfacespout said:


> your blazer is gorgeous!



Thank you! It was way affordable, from Zara!


----------



## cbrooke

Sparklybags said:


> some recent outfits


 
I LOVE your MAM....what color is that?


----------



## airborne

love the stripe maxi and purple dress - great coord in each pic



Sparklybags said:


> some recent outfits


----------



## airborne

PHENOMENON said:


> I  green


----------



## airborne

love the color coord 



fshnonmymind said:


> I gave my F21 dress double duty by making it a tunic.


----------



## airborne

LOVE this dress!



kat99 said:


> Love this sweater! I saw it last week at J.Crew but they didn't have my size
> 
> 
> From my blog today:


----------



## airborne

another great color coord look


fshnonmymind said:


> I decided to add a little sparkle to my weekend with this J. Crew sequin sweater. I love it!!


----------



## airborne

cute sheer cardi



antakusuma said:


> I'm wearing something i made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1482 by antakusuma, on Flickr


----------



## airborne

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking fabulous ladies and a gent!
> 
> Here I am... Some topshop, zara, fly London, bcbg, wrangler, and New Look.


----------



## airborne

i  your Chloe - edith!



Cityfashionista said:


> oday I wore my DVF dress, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies, Chloe Edith bag Tiffany Jewelery & Contente thigh high boots.


----------



## airborne

very beautiful pic!


Noukster said:


> Dress: lv inspired jurk dressrepublic.nl
> Belt: Primark
> Heels: Primark
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> 
> ^_^


----------



## airborne

- perfection! 


PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## airborne

i love your DVs tonkamama 


tonkamama said:


> Yesterday outfit:
> 
> Leather jacket: BeBe
> T-shirt & jeans: Vince
> Shoes: Dolce Vita
> Messenger bag: LV


----------



## airborne

you are very photogenic and i love your style and coordination ... wow - amazing




Noukster said:


> @ Platinum_girly: Lovely outfit and i got to say i really like your hair (the bangs are so cute)^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Shirt: FashionMania.nl
> Pants: made them myself
> Heels: Primark
> Owl earrings: Fashionmania.nl
> Clutch: Vintage


----------



## Cityfashionista

airborne said:


> i  your Chloe - edith!


----------



## Sparklybags

cbrooke said:


> I LOVE your MAM....what color is that?


 

Thank you  It's tangerine from 2008!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here is me from yesterday. This outfit was inspired by a pic in Teen Vogue:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fashiononmymind- I love it! 




Anthro stormy seas necklace, nw sitcom otk boots, jcrew tee, h&m jacket, w. Rast for target skinnies, mk hamilto in cement


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## xoxoCat

^ Love that pop of colors against the neutral.

Cat.


----------



## tknight

Sleeping Beauty said:


> A night out with DH, last night actually.


 
Your shirt is really CUTE!!! Where did you get it??


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Dukeprincess

^^LOVE the doorknocker earrings!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PrincessBal said:


>



I LOVE this look! Beautiful!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^LOVE the doorknocker earrings!


 
LOL i have never heard them been called that before, i have always just heard "bamboo hoops", but i like that expression, funny!


----------



## sonya

This is great! Classic and chic. You are so elegant!




talldrnkofwater said:


> Fashiononmymind- I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro stormy seas necklace, nw sitcom otk boots, jcrew tee, h&m jacket, w. Rast for target skinnies, mk hamilto in cement


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thank you Sonya


----------



## DC-Cutie

*talldrnkofwater* - love it!  and please send me that necklace - thank you


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol DC.  That necklace is heavy as hell! Its def a workout for your neck.  
And where's my pic


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ lol DC.  That necklace is heavy as hell! Its def a workout for your neck.
> And where's my pic



it's coming...  give me a moment to mourn the loss


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Navajo jacket


----------



## airborne

I  that Navajo Jacket!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

tknight said:


> Your shirt is really CUTE!!! Where did you get it??



Thanks, I purchased the shirt from Urban Outfitters about 2 or 3 months ago.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

This was me yesterday, about to do a little shopping on Good Friday


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

talldrnkofwater said:


> Fashiononmymind- I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro stormy seas necklace, nw sitcom otk boots, jcrew tee, h&m jacket, w. Rast for target skinnies, mk hamilto in cement



Nice!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

fshnonmymind said:


> Here are a few of my outfits from this week. Excuse the wrinkles in the second, linen isn't the friendliest of fabrics.



Fshnonmymind, I love the white blazer, who is it by?


----------



## katdhoneybee

Sleeping Beauty said:


> This was me yesterday, about to do a little shopping on Good Friday



So cute! Also...nice stam . Love MJ!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

katdhoneybee said:


> So cute! Also...nice stam . Love MJ!



Thanks alot Katdhoneybee, I am new to Marc Jacobs, but I have always adored this bag, I think that I am becoming a fan


----------



## lalalalena2211

sorry I look so catty. Person taking the pic told me to look away and this is what came out  







my casual ethereal outfit for the day!
Macy's: Free people maxi skirt
A&F: tank top
H&M: bacelet
Forever21: earrings

made an OOTD vid to go with it if you're interested 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaekACj1Rjo


----------



## Coco de Mer

Everyone looks beautiful!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace shorts


----------



## platinum_girly

lalalalena2211 said:


> sorry I look so catty. Person taking the pic told me to look away and this is what came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my casual ethereal outfit for the day!
> Macy's: Free people maxi skirt
> A&F: tank top
> H&M: bacelet
> Forever21: earrings
> 
> made an OOTD vid to go with it if you're interested
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaekACj1Rjo


 
Wow you are soooo beautiful and i LOVE your hair!!

Ha the chickens sleeping on the sidewalk is so funny! lol!


----------



## lalalalena2211

platinum_girly said:


> Wow you are soooo beautiful and i LOVE your hair!!
> 
> Ha the chickens sleeping on the sidewalk is so funny! lol!



aww thank you thank you!!

ISN'T THAT SO RANDOM?? I thought they were toys at first but then they moved their heads


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I think this is my first time posting my OOTD. 





H&M dress
American Eagle denim jacket
F21 bracelet
Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## ilovefashion87

Here's me today taking baby to see the easter bunny


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love that dress! I've been looking for a cute floral maxi and a cute denim jacket 



LoveMyMarc said:


> I think this is my first time posting my OOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress
> American Eagle denim jacket
> F21 bracelet
> Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ilovefashion87 said:


> I love that dress! I've been looking for a cute floral maxi and a cute denim jacket


Thank you!! 


Check out American Eagle for a cropped denim jacket. They're usually like $49.50. I got mine last fall for like $30 on sale.  It's so comfortable and not stiff at all.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's me today taking baby to see the easter bunny



I have a white top like that! I'm gonna try belting it like you did. It looks really good. Cute outfit, btw.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you I'll
Check it out at the mall



LoveMyMarc said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Check out American Eagle for a cropped denim jacket. They're usually like $49.50. I got mine last fall for like $30 on sale.  It's so comfortable and not stiff at all.


----------



## airborne

LoveMyMarc - love the floral dress


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ilovefashion87 said:


> Thank you I'll
> Check it out at the mall



No problem! I think they have only one style - it's online: http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat90038&productId=0381_1374&showId=0381_1374_594


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's me today taking baby to see the easter bunny


You look cute and casual! Gosh I love that Bal!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you 



purselover328 said:


> You look cute and casual! Gosh I love that Bal!


----------



## voodoo_mary

dress - vintage american, slippers from steve madden
shoulder bag - vintage american.


----------



## kat99

voodoo_mary said:


> dress - vintage american, slippers from steve madden
> shoulder bag - vintage american.



I love all your dresses!

From my blog, Zara tunic belted:


----------



## angelastoel

multicoloured on the beach


----------



## Sternchen

ANgel, that top looks great on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> I think this is my first time posting my OOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress
> American Eagle denim jacket
> F21 bracelet
> Rebecca Minkoff MAM


 
Love this, i love the fact that your bangle and jacket tie in with the colours of that gorgy dress, fab!


----------



## angelastoel

Outfit with my new bag yaay!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace Shirt


----------



## eggpudding

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's me today taking baby to see the easter bunny



Ooh I like everything about this!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I LOVE the bag angelastoel!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*angelastoel* - we're going to be bag twins!!! I ordered it last week in bright pink and yellow


----------



## Annabear

*angelastoel* - may I ask what bag that is? I love that pop of colour.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Annabear said:


> *angelastoel* - may I ask what bag that is? I love that pop of colour.



it's from Cambridge Satchel Company in the UK


----------



## Helena928

yes, that neon bag is SOOOO stunning! I love it!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday. Wore this to hang out with friend and fam on this beautiful day:


----------



## tonkamama

*This pic was taken few weeks ago when weather was still cooler ~ *


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Angel* - Love that pink top! Is that a necklace or part of the top? and cute bag too 

*tonkamama* - cool outfit!

*Helena* - love the colors


----------



## angelastoel

IcookIeatIshop said:


> *Angel* - Love that pink top! Is that a necklace or part of the top? and cute bag too
> 
> *tonkamama* - cool outfit!
> 
> *Helena* - love the colors



thank you, the necklace is from the lanvin for H&M collection.


----------



## sammie225

easter with the family


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Gap dress, h&m blazer, anthro stormy seas necklace, jcrew shoes


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather dress


----------



## NYCBelle

cute!!



talldrnkofwater said:


> Gap dress, h&m blazer, anthro stormy seas necklace, jcrew shoes


----------



## Nolia

*Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
*


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Cute shirt!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Helena928 said:


> yes, that neon bag is SOOOO stunning! I love it!
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday. Wore this to hang out with friend and fam on this beautiful day:



Beautiful epi speedy!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Fshnonmymind, I love the white blazer, who is it by?


 
I got the blazer from Forever 21.


----------



## Dukeprincess

fshnonmymind said:


> I got the blazer from Forever 21.


 
Were you in the May issue of Instyle?  I swear there is a girl modeling red jeans who looks like you in there.


----------



## fshnonmymind

Lol, *Dukeprincess*, that was me in Instyle magazine. 
I was very excited to see it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

fshnonmymind said:


> Lol, *Dukeprincess*, that was me in Instyle magazine.
> I was very excited to see it!


 
I knew it!  I was reading my issue and I was like "she looks reallllly familiar..."  CONGRATULATIONS!    Such an honor! :worthy:


----------



## heartfelt

angelastoel said:


> Outfit with my new bag yaay!!!!




love this cambridge satchel, angela! is this the 11'' or 13''?


----------



## ashleyjena

talldrnkofwater said:


> Gap dress, h&m blazer, anthro stormy seas necklace, jcrew shoes




i LOVE this, totally something I'd wear, so classy!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ashleyjena said:


> i LOVE this, totally something I'd wear, so classy!



thanks, after slumming through most of our horrible weather, its time to break out the pretty clothes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Zara Jacket
H&M shirt
J. crew jeans
CL Pique Cire


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^ PERFECTION


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

cropped sweater


----------



## ShoeLover

*DCcutie*-I love your pink jacket!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Leather dress


 

I love this dress, so 'hardcore', yet feminine.


----------



## tonkamama

IcookIeatIshop said:


> *Angel* - Love that pink top! Is that a necklace or part of the top? and cute bag too
> 
> *tonkamama* - cool outfit!
> 
> *Helena* - love the colors


*IcookIeatIshop ~* thank you so much!!


----------



## Annabear

DC-Cutie said:


> it's from Cambridge Satchel Company in the UK


 

Thank you *DC-Cutie, *I checked out the website and after uhmming and ahhming and pestering my boyfriend to tell me his opinion on colours, I took the plunge and bought the neon yellow in 11", with an embossing of my initials. The craftsmanship looks amazing, so I cant wait to get mine. 

Please share yours when you get yours


----------



## angelastoel

heartfelt said:


> love this cambridge satchel, angela! is this the 11'' or 13''?



this is the 11"


----------



## cartobr31

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara Jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire



Love this!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Love your outfit *DC-Cutie*


----------



## yellow08

*DC, I love it!!!*
And that *jacket* is hot!


----------



## yellow08

Very cute *Tall*! I tried that dress on a few months ago, I didn't get it (shopping ban).
*Nolia*, I really like that T, and of course your CL's.


----------



## chantal1922

Cute outfit DC!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Great jacket DC.
I'm going to a taping of the Nate Berkus show
Jcrew feather weight cardi, and Elizabeth halter, William Rast for target jeans, AA pouch, haven't decided on shoes yet


----------



## kat99

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara Jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire




Gorgeous! I have the same jacket in white, I think it is a great piece from Zara and it was well priced as well 

From my blog yesterday:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the lovely compliments *Duke, TallDrnk, Kat, ShoeLover, Chantal, Yellow08, cartobr31 and luvmy3girls*   It was such a beautiful day, I was ready for bright and light colors!!!!


----------



## angelastoel

today I wore a Isabel Marant-look:





[/URL]



[/IMG]


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pleasure Doing Business skirt + 70s platforms​


----------



## Dukeprincess

*angela:* Love your style.

*platinum:* Such a cute outfit!  We are jacket twins!  I have the same one from Asos.


----------



## platinum_girly

Dukeprincess said:


> *platinum:* Such a cute outfit! We are jacket twins! I have the same one from Asos.


 
Thankyou hun, they are fab aren't they? Such a great price too


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## airborne

platinum_girly - love your floral skirt - and like the way you coordinated this look with the blazer and those sandals - true style.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


> today I wore a Isabel Marant-look:
> [URL="http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/"]img703.imageshack.us/img703/4741/skirt6.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/"][IMG]http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/6357/skirt2i.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



Love your style!


----------



## quynh_1206

PrincessBal ~ such a cute casual outfit. You have the best background for all your pictures.


----------



## platinum_girly

airborne said:


> platinum_girly - love your floral skirt - and like the way you coordinated this look with the blazer and those sandals - true style.


 
Thankyou, that is so sweet of you to say :urock:


----------



## Addictista

I love this thread - you ladies look amazing!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

airborne said:


> platinum_girly - love your floral skirt - and like the way you coordinated this look with the blazer and those sandals - true style.


 
Babe i am trying to reply to your PM but i am recieving an error saying that the user has chosen not to recieve private messages so i can't 

Just didn't want you to think that i am ignoring you


----------



## pinkmonique73

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara Jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire


 
Love the hot pink!


----------



## PHENOMENON

airborne said:


> - perfection!



Thanks airborne


----------



## PHENOMENON

At the beach


----------



## fshnonmymind

I decided to get a little preppy in my linen shorts:


----------



## summer2815

talldrnkofwater said:


> Gap dress, h&m blazer, anthro stormy seas necklace, jcrew shoes


 
I don't post here (more of a lurker!), but I had to say that this outfit is PHENOMENAL!  I cannot get over it.  The shoes are amazing!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

fshnonmymind said:


> I got the blazer from Forever 21.



Really, how long ago was that if you don't mind.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara Jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire



SO cute, I love the blazer


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

PHENOMENON said:


> At the beach



_ love your top!_


----------



## talldrnkofwater

summer2815 said:


> I don't post here (more of a lurker!), but I had to say that this outfit is PHENOMENAL!  I cannot get over it.  The shoes are amazing!



Thanks a bunch


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## platinum_girly

^Lovely shirt dress


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Tube skirt + Blazer + Turquoise cami


----------



## AEGIS

love the pop of color



fshnonmymind said:


> I decided to get a little preppy in my linen shorts:


----------



## fshnonmymind

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Really, how long ago was that if you don't mind.


 
Umm, it couldn't have been more than a few weeks ago, maybe a month at the most.
It's a LOVE21 blazer.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> I knew it! I was reading my issue and I was like "she looks reallllly familiar..." CONGRATULATIONS!  Such an honor! :worthy:


 
Oh wow, I said the same thing when I saw her LOL! 

Congrats *fshn*!! 

Looking awesome, ladies!


----------



## xoxoCat

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Clogs: Spring
Dress: Alice and Olivia
Belt: American Eagle
Bag: Coach
Bracelet: Forever 21




For more info and pictures, please see my blog, which will be updated in a sec: http://xoxocat.com/


xoxo Cat. ​
Edit: Sorry the second pic isn't full-body. Not sure if that's a rule violation or something...I know it is at TFS forums.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Woah, you are beautiful!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks Dukeprincess! I love your Louboutins! :kiss:

xoxo Cat.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard + Leather perforated dress


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hanging out at the park 












*More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*


----------



## DizzyFairy

Nhu Nhu, i really love ur MT bag.. love your outfit.. =)
is the strap on ur bag detachable??

thanks...


----------



## platinum_girly

*Cat* and *Wendy* you are both sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

I absolutely LOVE this.
Everything about this look makes me smile.
You look AMAZING!



DC-Cutie said:


> Zara Jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Old navy dress, h&m scarf, nw boots


----------



## sammie225

i love my new leather pants ) and my vuitton galliera 






more pics on my blog


----------



## airborne

*Cat* - beautiful photo, love your dress and clogs (I like how you detailed the dress with the brown woven leather belt,) - the colors are well coordinated as well.


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks so much *airborne* and *platinum_girly*! 

Cat.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I wore one of my favorite color combos yesterday.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Dammit I need to learn how to multi quote~

Anyhoo, everyone is lookin lovely...

talldrnkofwater
fshnonmymind
sammie225
Nhu Nhu


----------



## sandee

great outfits !


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## xoxoCat

^ Love the color coordination, Platinum. Not too matchy-matchy. 










Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I got the idea of brightening up my nude bag with a twilly from TPF! 

Blazer: Talula
Leopard cami: Urban Behavior
Belt: American Eagle
Jeans: J-Brand (they're so old and faded now!)
Shoes: Louboutin Simple Pumps 85
Necklace: Tiffany and Co.
Bag: Coach Madison Carryall
Drink: Booster Juice Fruit Frappe! Ha!

I just finished my finals, so I have too much free time. LOL. 

From my blog: www.xoxocat.com

Cat. ​


----------



## platinum_girly

^You look fab babe, such a pretty girl


----------



## KellBellCA

Participated in a blogger challenge yesterday, and came up with an unexpected pairing I'm pretty proud of! The jacket is seersucker.


----------



## quynh_1206

My very casual Friday shopping outfit


----------



## xoxoCat

KellBellCA said:


> Participated in a blogger challenge yesterday, and came up with an unexpected pairing I'm pretty proud of! The jacket is seersucker.



Ooh I love the necklaces!


Cat.


----------



## Sparklybags

xoxoCat said:


> ^ Love the color coordination, Platinum. Not too matchy-matchy.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
> I got the idea of brightening up my nude bag with a twilly from TPF! ​
> Blazer: Talula
> Leopard cami: Urban Behavior
> Belt: American Eagle
> Jeans: J-Brand (they're so old and faded now!)
> Shoes: Louboutin Simple Pumps 85
> Necklace: Tiffany and Co.
> Bag: Coach Madison Carryall
> Drink: Booster Juice Fruit Frappe! Ha!​
> I just finished my finals, so I have too much free time. LOL.​
> From my blog: http://www.xoxocat.com​
> Cat.​


 
Love this!!!

KellBellCA Love your outfit too


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> My very casual Friday shopping outfit


 
This is adorable (and totally something that i would wear) xoxo


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Me friday night...*

*Theory top and marc by marc jacobs lambskin high waist skirt*.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Me in my niece's bday part


----------



## Addictista

KellBellCA said:


> Participated in a blogger challenge yesterday, and came up with an unexpected pairing I'm pretty proud of! The jacket is seersucker.



Those red shoes really pop with the outfit - you look great!


----------



## AEGIS

omg i love everything about this look! your figure looks amazing! and I love the stocking.



P.Y.T. said:


> *Me friday night...*
> 
> *Theory top and marc by marc jacobs lambskin high waist skirt*.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hotness




P.Y.T. said:


> *Me friday night...*
> 
> *Theory top and marc by marc jacobs lambskin high waist skirt*.


----------



## purseaddict**

From the other day: (sorry I don't know how to make the pic smaller)






necklace: Anthropologie
dress: Jean Paul Gaultier for Target
cardigan: Target
belt: H&M
shoes: Chie Mihara


----------



## purselover328

P.Y.T. said:


> *Me friday night...*
> 
> *Theory top and marc by marc jacobs lambskin high waist skirt*.


Very nice outfit, I love the leather skirt....looks really good on you!


----------



## purselover328

Inspired by ilovefashion87 and her fab f21 skirts, while doing some shopping I stumble across this one in Nordstrom and decided to try it on! I was already wearing the blazer and tank so that made it easier!


----------



## momofgirls

purselover328 said:


> Inspired by ilovefashion87 and her fab f21 skirts, while doing some shopping I stumble across this one in Nordstrom and decided to try it on! I was already wearing the blazer and tank so that made it easier!


Very Nice


----------



## purselover328

momofgirls said:


> Very Nice


Thank you


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Wednesday night.


----------



## LovesYSL

What is that beetle thing in your hair? I love it!


----------



## momofgirls

caroulemapoulen said:


> Wednesday night.


That hair clip is so cute, love the Clutch


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Twisty dress


----------



## airborne

purseaddict**

I love the elegant look of your dress - the material looks soft and light, the brown leather belt brought a unique richness to this look, that I like. I like that you wore the grey knit cardigan which also brought added texture to this look - the detail on your shoes are so cute - the ankle straps detailing is my favorite - nicely coordinated, with great burst of colors 



purseaddict** said:


> From the other day: (sorry I don't know how to make the pic smaller)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necklace: Anthropologie
> dress: Jean Paul Gaultier for Target
> cardigan: Target
> belt: H&M
> shoes: Chie Mihara


----------



## caroulemapoulen

momofgirls said:


> That hair clip is so cute, love the Clutch





LovesYSL said:


> What is that beetle thing in your hair? I love it!



Thank you so much ladies. 

I made the beetle myself, I actually sell them on my blog atm.


----------



## purseaddict**

airborne said:


> purseaddict**
> 
> I love the elegant look of your dress - the material looks soft and light, the brown leather belt brought a unique richness to this look, that I like. I like that you wore the grey knit cardigan which also brought added texture to this look - the detail on your shoes are so cute - the ankle straps detailing is my favorite - nicely coordinated, with great burst of colors



Thanks so much airborne!!  You make me blush!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love it I was just at nordys at seen a few of those skirts I liked 



purselover328 said:


> Inspired by ilovefashion87 and her fab f21 skirts, while doing some shopping I stumble across this one in Nordstrom and decided to try it on! I was already wearing the blazer and tank so that made it easier!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> I love it I was just at nordys at seen a few of those skirts I liked


Thanks Doll!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I knew this was going to be stunning before I even finished scrolling down to see the pics LOL! Fabulous!!!



P.Y.T. said:


> *Me friday night...*
> 
> *Theory top and marc by marc jacobs lambskin high waist skirt*.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Aegis -thank you. But I must admit that skirt was a tad bit too tight! I don't know if I will be getting much wear out of it... *shrugs*

ilovefashion87 -Thank you mama! And, yea I'm in your city now! Who
knows we might bump into each other one day...

purselover328 -Thanks alot.

klassikouture - Thanks so much. I appreciate the kind words..


----------



## P.Y.T.

purselover328 said:


> Inspired by ilovefashion87 and her fab f21 skirts, while doing some shopping I stumble across this one in Nordstrom and decided to try it on! I was already wearing the blazer and tank so that made it easier!


 
Love it!


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara Jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire


 
 WOW! How did I miss this?? You look FAB! The whole ensemble works from head to toe..


----------



## ilovefashion87

I stay at fashion valley mall it's my second home lol! 



P.Y.T. said:


> Aegis -thank you. But I must admit that skirt was a tad bit too tight! I don't know if I will be getting much wear out of it... *shrugs*
> 
> ilovefashion87 -Thank you mama! And, yea I'm in your city now! Who
> knows we might bump into each other one day...
> 
> purselover328 -Thanks alot.
> 
> klassikouture - Thanks so much. I appreciate the kind words..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Studded leather skirt


----------



## PrincessBal

Happy Sunday!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Omaha_2072

LOVE LOVE LOVE this lace top! Please tell me that I can still find it in stores available for purchase?



quynh_1206 said:


> My very casual Friday shopping outfit


----------



## cbrooke

angelastoel said:


>


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE your look today!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Love the bags, angelastoel and PrincessBal. 


Cat.


----------



## purselover328

Shirt: H&M
Jeans: Gap
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Bag: Louis Vuitton (Tivoli)


----------



## ShoeLover

Yesterday:


----------



## P.Y.T.

angelastoel said:


>


 
You look great! I like the neon green colored bag. It looks great with
your nude ensemble! what a great way to add a little color.. I do
the same as well.


----------



## P.Y.T.

purselover328 said:


> Shirt: H&M
> Jeans: Gap
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Louis Vuitton (Tivoli)


 
Fab casual look!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ShoeLover said:


> Yesterday:


 
Simple and chic! Great shoes btw..


----------



## quynh_1206

PG ~ thank you, gorgeous

Omaha_2071 ~ i got this lace top just last week. While shopping in f21 on friday, I still see the top available. Hope you find it! 

Angelastoel~ you make me wanna go and splurge on a neon green bag!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Love it I hav those sandals and they just broke :cry:



purselover328 said:


> Shirt: H&M
> Jeans: Gap
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Louis Vuitton (Tivoli)


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Love it I hav those sandals and they just broke :cry:


Oh no, that sucks! How long have you had them?  I  got mine a few months ago, but i've only worn them twice, I hope this doesn't happen to me because they will be going back to store!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I bought then last summer, I wore them a lot during summer. I think it's because I didnt un buckle them I just slid them on and pulled on the back 


QUOTE=purselover328;18829379]Oh no, that sucks! How long have you had them?  I  got mine a few months ago, but i've only worn them twice, I hope this doesn't happen to me because they will be going back to store![/QUOTE]


----------



## linhhhuynh

angelastoel said:


>



love your bag!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here is one of my ensembles from last week. I love this skirt's color, but don't wear it often enough.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^love the color combo!

Gap dress, Ann fault cardi, 9west shoes


----------



## xoxoCat

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is one of my ensembles from last week. I love this skirt's color, but don't wear it often enough.



That is an amazing skirt!


Cat.


----------



## CoachGirl12

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is one of my ensembles from last week. I love this skirt's color, but don't wear it often enough.


Really cute!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> I bought then last summer, I wore them a lot during summer. I think it's because I didnt un buckle them I just slid them on and pulled on the back
> 
> 
> QUOTE=purselover328;18829379]Oh no, that sucks! How long have you had them? I got mine a few months ago, but i've only worn them twice, I hope this doesn't happen to me because they will be going back to store!


[/QUOTE]
Awe, thats exactly what I've been doing too....gonna have to stop doing that now! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PrincessBal* - perfect.  The weather looks nice, also...  love your handbags!
*ShoeLover* - lovely.  Is that one of your tops from American Apparel?
*purselover328*- so chic...  
*angelastoel* - another beautiful outfit!!!
*talldrnkofwater *- nice pop of color with your sweater..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

babydoll dress


----------



## xoxoCat

Love the necklace, platinum!


Cat.


----------



## ashleyjena

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^love the color combo!
> 
> Gap dress, Ann fault cardi, 9west shoes



I love this, great color use, so cute!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I wore this today to work and then to a graduation.  There is just no keeping this fabric from wrinkling!

Dress Ann Taylor, shoes Manolo Blahnik, necklace costume jewelry from Loehmann's.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ great dress!!!


----------



## kcf68

JuneHawk said:


> I wore this today to work and then to a graduation. There is just no keeping this fabric from wrinkling!
> 
> Dress Ann Taylor, shoes Manolo Blahnik, necklace costume jewelry from Loehmann's.


 
Wow June, You look great!  Looks like you lost weight and got a haircut!! Lovely outfit!


----------



## JuneHawk

kcf68 said:


> Wow June, You look great!  Looks like you lost weight and got a haircut!! Lovely outfit!




Thanks!  I did do both   I love the shorter hair, it makes me look my age rather than 20


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Tracy Reese skirt, jcre tee and suede shoes


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather leggings


----------



## ShoeLover

*PYT*-thanks!
*DC Cutie*-thanks! The top is from Gap and I got it last week for about $8!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

angelastoel said:


>




I want a pink bag like that. What size is your's?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BR Sleeveless trench
J. Crew Gingham shirt
J. Cre Chambray shirt
Gap jeans


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ DC send me that shirt.  Thanks babe!


----------



## kat99

from my blog -


----------



## angelastoel

LoveMyMarc said:


> I want a pink bag like that. What size is your's?!



mine is the smallest size: 11 inch


----------



## MissDiverse

Noukster; I LOVE YOUR HAIR! And your outfits, and everything!


----------



## purseaddict**

Love the peplum skirt *fshnonmymind* and colors on that Tracy Reese skirt *talldrnkofwater*!!  Been eying all the fabulous skirts!

Everyone's outfit is spectacular!

Me from this weekend - a lunchdate with MIL!






(CABI blouse and jeans - gifted from MIL, necklaces - H&M, Premier jewelry gift from MIL, belt- H&M, sandals- RL from Marshall's, Coach bag)


----------



## Omaha_2072

Quynh...

Help! I can't find that lace top on F21s website? Can you please point me in the right direction? I'm absolutely dying to get it. I love how you paired it with simple Jean shorts. How does it fit size wise?

Thanks so much!



quynh_1206 said:


> PG ~ thank you, gorgeous
> 
> Omaha_2071 ~ i got this lace top just last week. While shopping in f21 on friday, I still see the top available. Hope you find it!
> 
> Angelastoel~ you make me wanna go and splurge on a neon green bag!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I found it here's the link :http://www.forever21.com/product.as...gle&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=product_feed



Omaha_2072 said:


> Quynh...
> 
> Help! I can't find that lace top on F21s website? Can you please point me in the right direction? I'm absolutely dying to get it. I love how you paired it with simple Jean shorts. How does it fit size wise?
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

purseaddict** said:


> Love the peplum skirt *fshnonmymind* and colors on that Tracy Reese skirt *talldrnkofwater*!!  Been eying all the fabulous skirts!
> 
> Everyone's outfit is spectacular!
> 
> Me from this weekend - a lunchdate with MIL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CABI blouse and jeans - gifted from MIL, necklaces - H&M, Premier jewelry gift from MIL, belt- H&M, sandals- RL from Marshall's, Coach bag)
> 
> *I want this WHOLE outfit.
> 
> You look f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s.*


----------



## coutureddd

Joie Top
Madewell Shorts
Jimmy Choo Wedges


----------



## quynh_1206

ilovefashion87 said:


> I found it here's the link :http://www.forever21.com/product.as...gle&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=product_feed



Thanks Ilovefashion87!

Omaha~ I got the size small and it has a nice loose fit to it.... just how I wanted this top to be. Lmk how it fits on you if you get it!


----------



## PrincessBal

I am feeling happy today, hehe!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *Alex Spoils Me*!!  *coutureddd* I love your shorts - have been searching for the perfect pair!  Need to check Madewell!

Me from yesterday (inspired by Kendi Everyday blog):





(dress- Norma Kamali for Walmart, necklace and belt - Anthropologie, jacket - JcPenney, boots - Dillards sale for $40) 





(close up of the necklace)


----------



## Omaha_2072

quynh & Ilovefashion87...

Thank you so much for the link & finding the top for me! I can't get over how much I love this top! Now I'm waiting another half hour for my local F21 store to open up so I can call to see if they carry it. I would need to try it on to be sure of sizing. Online I only see small and medium? I currently don't own anything from F21. I've never even actually been inside their store before. I would guess that I'm between a medium and a large.

quynh...

Do you just have a plain cami/tank under it? I see on the item description that the color of the top is cream. Would a white cami/tank under be okay, or would the cami/tank need to be cream colored as well?



quynh_1206 said:


> Thanks Ilovefashion87!
> 
> Omaha~ I got the size small and it has a nice loose fit to it.... just how I wanted this top to be. Lmk how it fits on you if you get it!


----------



## Karolina36

*purseaddict *- your outfits are gorgeous!!! Love your style and hoping for more pics!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bed Jacket


----------



## sweetnikki_6

purseaddict you always look so nicely put together! Well done.


----------



## quynh_1206

Omaha_2072 said:


> quynh & Ilovefashion87...
> 
> Thank you so much for the link & finding the top for me! I can't get over how much I love this top! Now I'm waiting another half hour for my local F21 store to open up so I can call to see if they carry it. I would need to try it on to be sure of sizing. Online I only see small and medium? I currently don't own anything from F21. I've never even actually been inside their store before. I would guess that I'm between a medium and a large.
> 
> quynh...
> 
> Do you just have a plain cami/tank under it? I see on the item description that the color of the top is cream. Would a white cami/tank under be okay, or would the cami/tank need to be cream colored as well?


 

I actually wore a white tank underneath. I think a nude or cream colored tank would be great  with it too. Did you happen to find it in your store? It has a nice relaxed loose fit so I'd say its pretty TTS.


----------



## Omaha_2072

My local store only has size small  There is absolutely no way that a size small will fit me...



quynh_1206 said:


> I actually wore a white tank underneath. I think a nude or cream colored tank would be great with it too. Did you happen to find it in your store? It has a nice relaxed loose fit so I'd say its pretty TTS.


----------



## JuneHawk

Very casual work outfit.  The top is Gap I think and the pants I'm fairly certain I bought at Target some time ago.  Tory Burch Reba flats.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

platinum_girly said:


>


 

I like those earrings


----------



## angelastoel

purseaddict, love your necklace!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I absolutely adore your style! I would wear every single one of your outfits. 

Platinum_Girly - You always have the best accessories!


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


>


 
SO SO cute! Your accessories are really TDF!


----------



## quynh_1206

angelastoel said:


> purseaddict, love your necklace!!!!


 
What a pretty scarf!


----------



## quynh_1206

coutureddd said:


> Joie Top
> Madewell Shorts
> Jimmy Choo Wedges


 
Such a gorgeous top. I love Joie. They always have the cutest print.


----------



## platinum_girly

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like those earrings


 
Thankyou hun 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Platinum_Girly - You always have the best accessories!


 
Awww thankyou, you are sweet 



quynh_1206 said:


> SO SO cute! Your accessories are really TDF!


 
YOU are totally cute! Thankyou dear :kiss:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather knee patch leggings


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks *purseaddict*!! I love the shape of that peplum skirt.
*Coutureddd*, I love your outfit. It looks perfect for the hot weather without sacrificing any style.

Here is my outfit from this past weekend:


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Me today in hot hot Manila


----------



## linhhhuynh

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks *Alex Spoils Me*!!  *coutureddd* I love your shorts - have been searching for the perfect pair!  Need to check Madewell!
> 
> Me from yesterday (inspired by Kendi Everyday blog):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dress- Norma Kamali for Walmart, necklace and belt - Anthropologie, jacket - JcPenney, boots - Dillards sale for $40)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (close up of the necklace)



love love love your jacket!!!! was it bought long ago?? i really want something just like this.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Me today in hot hot Manila



i'm super jealous of your legs


----------



## Bornsocialite26

linhhhuynh said:


> i'm super jealous of your legs



awwwwwww... shux, really? Thanks babe that is too sweet


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Purseaddict*, love ur whole outfit, especially the necklace!

*Angelastoel*, nice layering!

*Bornsocialite*, very hard to be chic in hot weather (I know!) but u look so cute!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

IcookIeatIshop said:


> *Purseaddict*, love ur whole outfit, especially the necklace!
> 
> *Angelastoel*, nice layering!
> 
> *Bornsocialite*, very hard to be chic in hot weather (I know!) but u look so cute!



haha! true that! I have no idea why I suddenly fell in love w/ scarves in this crazy weather! anyway...Thank you babe!


----------



## Annabear

I love everyones outfits! I love getting inspiration from here.

*purseaddict*** I have a serious big necklace addiction. That necklace is amazeballs!


----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *Karolina36*, *sweetnikki_6*, and *IcookIeatIshop*!

*platinum_girly* - those gladiator wedges are insane!  Love 'em!
*
angelastoel* - Your Isabel Marant outfits are killing me!  So well done!  Love the way you layer!
*
Bornsocialite26* - Love your "hot, hot Manila" look especially the way you mix the colors!

*linhhhuynh* - I think I got it last year after seeing it in Lucky Magazine.  It's the Worthington brand.  I checked the JcPenney's website but didn't see it.  :o(  The closest things I can find are these from ASOS:
http://us.asos.com/countryid/2/ASOS-White-ASOS-WHITE-Wool-Pleated-Skirt-Blazer/tnzrg/?iid=1168714&MID=35719&affid=2135&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-cqVxPomqSRwP1vP5CaK3.g
and
http://us.asos.com/countryid/2/ASOS-ASOS-Premium-Ruched-Sleeve-Drapey-Blazer/sp1mq/?iid=1024280&MID=35719&affid=2135&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-wu.SsnzqkAioDqbbdM_xPA

*Annabear* - I know what you mean.  I have an addiction with accessories in general!!

Pic taken yesterday:




(Hermes scarf given to me by Mr. S, Express tube top underneath, Anthropologie cropped pants, Stuart Weitzman gladiator heels)




(close up of the shoes, excuse my toenails and veiny legs)


----------



## LoveMyMarc

fshnonmymind said:


> Thanks *purseaddict*!! I love the shape of that peplum skirt.
> *Coutureddd*, I love your outfit. It looks perfect for the hot weather without sacrificing any style.
> 
> Here is my outfit from this past weekend:


Did you get that dress from F21 or Target? I know I've seen it somewhere, lol. I want it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Great outfits ladies
Jcrew spotted ombré pencil skirt
Gap l/s tee
Ann Taylor cardi
Jcrew boots


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

bell bottoms + corset + bed jacket


----------



## quynh_1206

fshnonmymind said:


> Thanks *purseaddict*!! I love the shape of that peplum skirt.
> *Coutureddd*, I love your outfit. It looks perfect for the hot weather without sacrificing any style.
> 
> Here is my outfit from this past weekend:


 
Love your dress! I have it too.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Purseaddict*, love your H scarf top! How did u get it to stay up like that? I want back view too


----------



## Sparklybags

My most recent outfits 


























I wore this one on the day of the Royal wedding!


----------



## fshnonmymind

LoveMyMarc said:


> Did you get that dress from F21 or Target? I know I've seen it somewhere, lol. I want it.


 
It's from Target. Here's the link:  *http://tinyurl.com/6au4o2e*


----------



## kelbell35

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> bell bottoms + corset + bed jacket



I love this!  I have a Winter Kate piece in that same print, and I love it!  It's so pretty!


----------



## airborne

purseaddict**

Another amazing look, so nicely coordinated - your sandals are too cute

Pic taken yesterday:




(Hermes scarf given to me by Mr. S, Express tube top underneath, Anthropologie cropped pants, Stuart Weitzman gladiator heels)




(close up of the shoes, excuse my toenails and veiny legs)[/QUOTE]


----------



## lovebeibei

i don't post on this thread very often, but it's not everyday that I get to dress up!! lol

my outfit for a party at school:


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

*Sparklybags*, that denim dress is so adorable!

*Lovebeibei*, such a cute outfit


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today's outfit


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Lunch with friends: Alldressedup top, MJ skirt, Mango belt, YSL tribute sandals, Etoupe Birkin 35  





running errands: MJ shirt, Tod's belt, linen pants from Shanghai, Hermes Oasis sandals, Etoupe Birkin 35, necklace and bracelet by friends


----------



## Lips

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Today's outfit



You look so svelte!  Are you sure you're pregnant?! 

- Lips


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Noukster

Blouse: H&M
Floral skirt: Lolita
Anna Sui: Ooh la la
Vintage chanel necklace:  Ooh la la


----------



## fshnonmymind

I couldn't resist the temptation of Zara and bought one of those colorful blazers. Here is my outfit from yesterday:


----------



## purseaddict**

IcookIeatIshop said:


> *Purseaddict*, love your H scarf top! How did u get it to stay up like that? I want back view too



*IcookIeatIshop* - I'm using the Mors scarf ring (I called it the medor ring) and have a tube top underneath.  It is tied in the back and the tube top is exposed.  I'll try to recreate this weekend and take pics.  From the H forum, here is a thread on how to wear scarves as clothing.  Look at post #41 with a jersey - the back is completely covered!  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...ing-scarves-clothing-no-chatter-496170-3.html

Thanks *airborne*!!!  And *lovebeibei*, that whole ensemble is FABULOUS!!

From my blog, an experiment with the same outfit... different shoes!

(Outfit:  American Apparel Sexuali-Tee, Balenciaga skirt, WHBM belt, F21 scarf)​​


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Thanks, _purse addict_! I actually have the moors ring but never thought of using it like that


----------



## Addictista

fshnonmymind said:


> I couldn't resist the temptation of Zara and bought one of those colorful blazers. Here is my outfit from yesterday:



I love that outfit!


----------



## quynh_1206

fshnonmymind said:


> I couldn't resist the temptation of Zara and bought one of those colorful blazers. Here is my outfit from yesterday:


 
So amazingly cute! love how you paired it with the purple belt. They look so great together.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

colorful skirt


----------



## ashleyjena

fshnonmymind said:


> I couldn't resist the temptation of Zara and bought one of those colorful blazers. Here is my outfit from yesterday:



You always look so great and colorful!! I love this! 

All these posts are inspiring me to MAYBE post my own. I'm so intimidated by all your great style!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## MsCandice

I love how just a change of shoes changes the look so much. Reminds me not to wear the same shoes so much. 



purseaddict** said:


> *IcookIeatIshop* - I'm using the Mors scarf ring (I called it the medor ring) and have a tube top underneath.  It is tied in the back and the tube top is exposed.  I'll try to recreate this weekend and take pics.  From the H forum, here is a thread on how to wear scarves as clothing.  Look at post #41 with a jersey - the back is completely covered!  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...ing-scarves-clothing-no-chatter-496170-3.html
> 
> Thanks *airborne*!!!  And *lovebeibei*, that whole ensemble is FABULOUS!!
> 
> From my blog, an experiment with the same outfit... different shoes!
> 
> (Outfit:  American Apparel Sexuali-Tee, Balenciaga skirt, WHBM belt, F21 scarf)​


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

caroulemapoulen - you always have the most amazing accessories and creative style. i love the way you always coordinate your outfits, and always bring such a fabulous, retro - vintage favor to anything/everything you wear. In this outfit i adore your handbag - so retro and chic all in one - and im in aww with those studs, all i have to say about those boots is So good. Rock on, i  everything!


caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## ilovefashion87

Love this, miss my speedy, think I'm going to buy it again lol



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look so chic Angela!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

angelastoel said:


> I love this outfit. So casual yet so chic.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

floral dress


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> caroulemapoulen - you always have the most amazing accessories and creative style. i love the way you always coordinate your outfits, and always bring such a fabulous, retro - vintage favor to anything/everything you wear. In this outfit i adore your handbag - so retro and chic all in one - and im in aww with those studs, all i have to say about those boots is So good. Rock on, i  everything!



Awww, thank you SO much, airborne! You're ALWAYS so sweet to comment on my posts, they mean a lot to me, really!  THANK you! I'm very happy you like the way I put together my stuff. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nanaz

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hanging out at the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*



I have to say, you are absolutely beautiful and i love every outfit, bag, shoes, dress, or what ever you wear. Your photos are amazing.


----------



## yellow08

Very chic Angela!!


----------



## gnatty8

Are guys still allowed to poast here?


----------



## Myblackbag

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> bell bottoms + corset + bed jacket


 
*Crazybeautifulu*, I love your jeans! Who makes them?


----------



## BlingADing

http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/05/thrifted-and-untucked-happy-friday.html


----------



## BlingADing

http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/04/blowing-away.html


----------



## BlingADing

http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/04/easter-brunch.html


----------



## ashleyjena

BlingADing said:


> http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/05/thrifted-and-untucked-happy-friday.html



I am in love with this outfit, and I just went to your blog and saw that it was ALL THRIFTED/CHEAP??! I'm dying over here. You have fabulous taste and great luck with finding deals!


----------



## BlingADing

ashleyjena said:


> I am in love with this outfit, and I just went to your blog and saw that it was ALL THRIFTED/CHEAP??! I'm dying over here. You have fabulous taste and great luck with finding deals!



You are too sweet, thank you!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

BlingADing said:


> http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/04/easter-brunch.html


 
Woah I really love the pops of colors in this outfit. Nice touch with the chanel too


----------



## Flip88

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Studded leather skirt



you look amazing!  The skirt is beautiful.


----------



## SerraEstrella

gnatty8 said:


> Are guys still allowed to poast here?


 
Always great outfit posts!


----------



## SerraEstrella

angelastoel said:


>


 
You always look so CHIC!


----------



## SerraEstrella

purseaddict** said:


> *IcookIeatIshop* - I'm using the Mors scarf ring (I called it the medor ring) and have a tube top underneath. It is tied in the back and the tube top is exposed. I'll try to recreate this weekend and take pics. From the H forum, here is a thread on how to wear scarves as clothing. Look at post #41 with a jersey - the back is completely covered! http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...ing-scarves-clothing-no-chatter-496170-3.html
> 
> Thanks *airborne*!!! And *lovebeibei*, that whole ensemble is FABULOUS!!
> 
> From my blog, an experiment with the same outfit... different shoes!
> 
> 
> (Outfit: American Apparel Sexuali-Tee, Balenciaga skirt, WHBM belt, F21 scarf)​


 
Great post! Now I'm running every possible search to find some Valentino's! You put the nail in the coffin so to speak on that decision! Thanks!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## ilovefashion87

Last night before heading out with DH


----------



## purselover328

Today at movies!


----------



## purselover328

I love this look, you look amazing as usual!
LOL didnt mean to send this to myself


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love it! What color polish are you wearing


purselover328 said:


> Today at movies!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Last night before heading out with DH


I love this look, you look amazing as usual!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you 



purselover328 said:


> I love this look, you look amazing as usual!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> I love it! What color polish are you wearing


Thank you, its called OPI on collins avenue!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thanks I'm going to look for it, I've been looking for a color like this 



purselover328 said:


> Thank you, its called OPI on collins avenue!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Thanks I'm going to look for it, I've been looking for a color like this


My nail salon didnt carry it anymore so i went on amazon and found it and bought 2 bottles just incase!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


>



Adorable! Love your blazer!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ilovefashion87 said:


> Last night before heading out with DH



you look very nice


----------



## BlingADing

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Woah I really love the pops of colors in this outfit. Nice touch with the chanel too



Thanks to Authenticate This, I got the Chanel pre-loved on eBay!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I can't wait to see more of your OOTD, girls. I have been so inspired. Maybe I will start posting some of mine but I am nowhere near all of your looks. Keep it up!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


>



Love the blazer!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*BlingADing* - wonderful outfits and I really like your blog..
*gnatty8* - glad to see you've returned!!!


----------



## bijou

my outfit from today


----------



## BlingADing

Xxx not allowed


----------



## airborne

Another amazing look/outfit - love your dress, it is lovely chic and the material looks soft and comfy - nicely coordinated with the black tights which added a rich elegant touch to the total look. The beetle hair accessory is my favorite - it is too cute ... like said before you have great taste and amazing accessories - rock on



caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## xoxoCat

BlingADing said:


> http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/04/easter-brunch.html



Love the shoes!


xoxo Cat.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BlingADing said:


> http://granola2glam.blogspot.com/2011/05/happy-sugar-mamas-day.html
> 
> Thanks for all the supportive comments. Please "follow" my blog if you like my style. Thanks again for all the support!


 

cute! Is that a pin/clip on your belt? I do that often.


----------



## purseaddict**

*caroulemapoulen*- Those boots with the leather covered chain are killer!  You really do always have such amazing accessories!

*angelastoel* - another fabulous outfit!

*BlingADing* - love the contrast of the red and light blue!  Amazing!

From my blog:


----------



## BlingADing

~Fabulousity~ said:


> cute! Is that a pin/clip on your belt? I do that often.


It is a pin.  I love adding them to handbags, pearls, or a belt!  Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Mesh hoodie


----------



## carvedwords

ilovefashion87 said:


> Last night before heading out with DH


 

You always look great!  Where is the skirt from?


----------



## xoxoCat

PrincessBal said:


>



Beautiful scarf!


xoxo Cat.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, it's BCBG power skirt



carvedwords said:


> You always look great!  Where is the skirt from?


----------



## airborne

lovely coordinated outfit with a beautiful burst of color from your skirt, your top is tasteful and chic - i love just about anything sheer or lacy, the detail is gorgeous too as it have the small sprinkle of dots decorated all over. i also like the added accessories: watch, bracelet, the floral detail on your metallic woven belt - brought a nice added texture as well. superb for spring! 



BlingADing said:


> Xxx not allowed


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Silk cardigan


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> Another amazing look/outfit - love your dress, it is lovely chic and the material looks soft and comfy - nicely coordinated with the black tights which added a rich elegant touch to the total look. The beetle hair accessory is my favorite - it is too cute ... like said before you have great taste and amazing accessories - rock on



Thank you so much, again, again.  I made the beetle myself, I'm glad you like him. 



purseaddict** said:


> *caroulemapoulen*- Those boots with the leather covered chain are killer!  You really do always have such amazing accessories!



Thank you very much  

I really like the details in your outfit too.


----------



## Addictista

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much, again, again.  I made the beetle myself, I'm glad you like him.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much



I love the beetle - you're pretty talented!  You should open an Etsy store and sell your accessories (if you haven't already).


----------



## arnott

airborne said:


> purseaddict**
> 
> Another amazing look, so nicely coordinated - your sandals are too cute
> 
> Pic taken yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hermes scarf given to me by Mr. S, Express tube top underneath, Anthropologie cropped pants, Stuart Weitzman gladiator heels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (close up of the shoes, excuse my toenails and veiny legs)


[/QUOTE]

Love the scarf!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I caught the H scarf bug...no kidding it's deadly but I love it!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I fell so hard in H silk dept...since Im always in tee's and shorts...scraves is the way to jazz up my uniforms


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Such a creative way to wear the scarf. 


xoxo Cat.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Addictista said:


> I love the beetle - you're pretty talented!  You should open an Etsy store and sell your accessories (if you haven't already).



Thank you very much! 

I haven't but it's kind of expensive to ship stuff out from Denmark, so I find it kind of a hazzle unfortunately.


----------



## tknight

purselover328 said:


> Today at movies!


 
Love this dress very Bohemian!!! I love your website btw! I also have a Shihtzu her name is Brazil...They are the sweetest dogs!!!! Where did u get the dress from if u dont mind me asking??


----------



## tknight

ilovefashion87 said:


> Last night before heading out with DH


 
I LIKE L.O.V.E. YOUR STYLE! LOL...The shirt is TDF! Love the shoes as well!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you 


tknight said:


> I LIKE L.O.V.E. YOUR STYLE! LOL...The shirt is TDF! Love the shoes as well!!!


----------



## purseaddict**

*SerraEstrella* - I hear ya!  I did the same thing when I saw it on someone else's blog!  They have been really comfy and the black/nude combo go with almost anything!

*ilovefashion87* - love the leopard print with the red! VaVaVoom!

*PrincessBal* - love the purple and orange scarf!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - the silk cardigan is beautiful and love how "flowy" it is!

*Bornsocialite26* - loving the way you mix the scarves with tanks/tees and shorts!  It really does jazz them up and I am going to have to try that too!

From Sunday:





close up of shoes:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cutout sandals


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

purseaddict** said:


> From Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of shoes:



Love the lady-like look


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love it Ditte!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love it Ditte!!!



Thanks, Emmy


----------



## nillacobain

Ladies, you all look fabulous!

I really love this thread but always forget to take pics of my outfits... today I was wearing H&M jeans & cardigan, vintage handmande polka dot camisole and nude satin Zara heels.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I couldn't resist getting this pencil skirt from J. Crew just based on the pretty color:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks great as per usual!


----------



## qtiekiki

fshnonmymind said:


> I couldn't resist getting this pencil skirt from J. Crew just based on the pretty color:



Love how you put together the colors.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

fshnonmymind said:


> I couldn't resist getting this pencil skirt from J. Crew just based on the pretty color:



You have such good eyes for colors


----------



## airborne

i left a small note in your fashion thread ...



caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:


----------



## airborne

platinum girly - i like your scarf, i like the skull and fringe details


----------



## platinum_girly

airborne said:


> platinum girly - i like your scarf, i like the skull and fringe details


 

Thankyou hun


----------



## HauteMama

purseaddict** said:


> From Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of shoes:


 
I love everything about this outfit, from the way the pearls and the watch go with the polka dots, to the shoes and bag matching. Just perfect!


----------



## monap_1981

Great blazer, love the whole outfit!



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Floral cardigan in silk


----------



## ilovechanel2

purseaddict** said:


> *caroulemapoulen*- Those boots with the leather covered chain are killer! You really do always have such amazing accessories!
> 
> *angelastoel* - another fabulous outfit!
> 
> *BlingADing* - love the contrast of the red and light blue! Amazing!
> 
> From my blog:


 
You are gorgeous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> i left a small note in your fashion thread ...



Thanks, dear, I'm rushing there to see it.


----------



## DizzyFairy

hi all, my weekend away from melbourne... enjoying the autumn leaves..

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2832/125/102/622663848/n622663848_2588749_3817054.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2832/125/102/622663848/n622663848_2588685_948338.jpg


----------



## purseaddict**

*platinum_girly* - love the contrasting cuff on the blazer!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - those shoes are amazing!!  Are those cutout sandals Nicholas Kirkwood?

*caroulemapoulen* - love the ET shirt and gold glitter flats!!
*
fshnonmymind* - the combination of the turquoise and purple are fantastic!  I am getting so many great color ideas here!

Thank you lovelies - *IcookIeatIshop*, *HauteMama*, and *ilovechanel2*!!

From the other day (2 outfits):
Daytime look





Nighttime look (work dinner)


----------



## ashleyjena

purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - love the contrasting cuff on the blazer!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* - those shoes are amazing!!  Are those cutout sandals Nicholas Kirkwood?
> 
> *caroulemapoulen* - love the ET shirt and gold glitter flats!!
> *
> fshnonmymind* - the combination of the turquoise and purple are fantastic!  I am getting so many great color ideas here!
> 
> Thank you lovelies - *IcookIeatIshop*, *HauteMama*, and *ilovechanel2*!!
> 
> From the other day (2 outfits):
> Daytime look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nighttime look (work dinner)



I love the polka dot top, where is it from?


----------



## xxFancyxx

@Purseaddict...that polka dot top is stunning!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## angelastoel

PrincessBal said:


>



I looooove your Marant jacket!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - love the contrasting cuff on the blazer!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* - those shoes are amazing!!  Are those cutout sandals Nicholas Kirkwood?
> 
> *caroulemapoulen* - love the ET shirt and gold glitter flats!!
> *
> fshnonmymind* - the combination of the turquoise and purple are fantastic!  I am getting so many great color ideas here!
> 
> Thank you lovelies - *IcookIeatIshop*, *HauteMama*, and *ilovechanel2*!!
> 
> From the other day (2 outfits):
> Daytime look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nighttime look (work dinner)




Thank you very much!  

I really like your first outfit, that scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## BlingADing

Bornsocialite26 said:


> I fell so hard in H silk dept...since Im always in tee's and shorts...scraves is the way to jazz up my uniforms



Very pretty!  I love the spring colors!


----------



## BlingADing

PrincessBal said:


>



Great shoes!  I'm a sucker for bright shoes


----------



## BlingADing

fshnonmymind said:


> I couldn't resist getting this pencil skirt from J. Crew just based on the pretty color:



oooh, I just saw this on their website, it's on back order until June.  Looks great on you!


----------



## airborne

You look gorgeous  purseaddict** your top is beautiful - i like the tuck look, i like how you added the stripe scarf to your outfit, it brought an inspiring retro type vibe to this look as a whole - your black leather boots are stunning as well ... and of course you had to bring out that H ...which of course brought a strong feminine flavor and is a perfect addition to this outfit/look - superb as usual, this is why i love this thread! - you are adorable lady


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leopard shoes


----------



## purselover328

F21 Maxi (coral)


----------



## ilovefashion87

were dress twins i bought the magenta one as well, i wanted black but they didnt have one at the location i was it.



purselover328 said:


> F21 Maxi (coral)


----------



## xoxoCat

^ F21 has the largest selection of maxis! I got one last week, and right now it's at the tailor to be hemmed because I'm so short. I got the one-shouldered.


xoxo Cat.


----------



## P.Y.T.

purselover328 said:


> F21 Maxi (coral)


Cayute!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> were dress twins i bought the magenta one as well, i wanted black but they didnt have one at the location i was it.


 Yay!, I love this dress its so comfy and I love the color but a little clingy because of the jersy so I may have to do spanx underneath! Ha ha


----------



## purselover328

P.Y.T. said:


> Cayute!


Lol....thanks P.Y.T this cracked me up "Cayute"! ha ha


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Club Monaco polka dot shirt, jcrew bow skirt, nine west leopard pumps, rm Nikki


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

airborne said:


> You look gorgeous  purseaddict** your top is beautiful - i like the tuck look, i like how you added the stripe scarf to your outfit, it brought an inspiring retro type vibe to this look as a whole - your black leather boots are stunning as well ... and of course you had to bring out that H ...which of course brought a strong feminine flavor and is a perfect addition to this outfit/look - superb as usual, this is why i love this thread! - you are adorable lady



Couldn't have said it better.   I completely agree.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

talldrnkofwater said:


> Club Monaco polka dot shirt, jcrew bow skirt, nine west leopard pumps, rm Nikki



talldrnkofwater - You are one sexay lady!  Love this outfit!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol, not really but thanks C4H


----------



## Inspire Me

gnatty8 said:


> Are guys still allowed to poast here?


 
Nice blazers. Been trying to get the husband to wear some like these. Will have to show him your pics. 

*Airborne,*
Love your blog !


----------



## momofgirls

purselover328 said:


> F21 Maxi (coral)


Love the dress, what brand is your bag?


----------



## ilovefashion87

I know I have to do spanx under everything lol


purselover328 said:


> Yay!, I love this dress its so comfy and I love the color but a little clingy because of the jersy so I may have to do spanx underneath! Ha ha


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## purselover328

momofgirls said:


> Love the dress, what brand is your bag?


Thank you, its from F21


----------



## purseaddict**

*ashleyjena* - the polka dot top is from Ann Taylor.  I got it on sale around December I think?

*xxFancyxx* - thanks!  I'm really a sucker for polka dots!

*PrincessBal* - I like the way you paired the blue with the Isabel Marant jacket

*caroulemapoulen* - Thanks!  The scarf was a gift from my MIL - really has a crazy pattern which I love!

*airborne* and *Crazy4Handbags* - THANK YOU so much!  You are too kind!  I really do love this thread because you can see so many beautiful people and get such great inspiration!!

*talldrnkofwater* - that bow skirt is fabulous!  I love the way you paired it with those pumps and shirt!


----------



## ilovefashion87

her bag is louis vuitton artsy in emperinte 




momofgirls said:


> Love the dress, what brand is your bag?


----------



## momofgirls

ilovefashion87 said:


> her bag is louis vuitton artsy in emperinte


Its nice, thank you


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather jacket


----------



## ashleyjena

When I went to the zoo a few days ago. This is my first time posting, I'm nervous!!
I wanted to wear it with a yellow cardigan but the one I have looked bad with it, I think it was too long?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ashleyjena said:


> When I went to the zoo a few days ago. This is my first time posting, I'm nervous!!
> I wanted to wear it with a yellow cardigan but the one I have looked bad with it, I think it was too long?



Omg. I love your dress. Where did you get it? Can you pm me?

Thanks.


----------



## Sparklybags

ashleyjena said:


> When I went to the zoo a few days ago. This is my first time posting, I'm nervous!!
> I wanted to wear it with a yellow cardigan but the one I have looked bad with it, I think it was too long?


 

you look fabulous! Love the dress


----------



## sneezz

Anthro top
Citizens of Humanity crops
Lanvin flats (not shown)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ashleyjena said:


> When I went to the zoo a few days ago. This is my first time posting, I'm nervous!!
> I wanted to wear it with a yellow cardigan but the one I have looked bad with it, I think it was too long?



You look great!! don't be nervous, post some more.


----------



## IrisCole




----------



## ashleyjena

Sparklybags said:


> you look fabulous! Love the dress





> You look great!! don't be nervous, post some more.




Thank you so much!  I'm going to try to post some more!




Oh, and I'm dumb and posted "zoo" but really I was going to the circus, hence the Ringling Brothers stuff in the background haha


----------



## ashleyjena

sneezz said:


> Anthro top
> Citizens of Humanity crops
> Lanvin flats (not shown)



You look great!! How long ago did you get that top? I love it!


----------



## sneezz

ashleyjena said:


> You look great!! How long ago did you get that top? I love it!



Thanks. 

I bought the top on sale back in February or March I think.  You can try calling CS to help you locate it cuz I found it at another store well after I bought mine.  

Stock # 19164136 I paid $29.95


----------



## ashleyjena

sneezz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I bought the top on sale back in February or March I think.  You can try calling CS to help you locate it cuz I found it at another store well after I bought mine.
> 
> Stock # 19164136 I paid $29.95




Oh thanks! What a great price, I'm definitely going to call!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

IrisCole said:


>



You look amazing!


----------



## sneezz

ashleyjena said:


> Oh thanks! What a great price, I'm definitely going to call!



You're welcome.  I forgot to mention that it is the "from the canvas v neck" by C Keer.

http://reviews.anthropologie.com/5310/19164136/reviews.htm

Good luck!


----------



## listrikmu

Hi gals! My 1st fashion post here. Hope the pic's clear enuff! TQ!
Shirt: Local boutique for SGD27! Similiar one at Zara costs SGD89 
Shorts: Mango
Belt: Zara
Heels: Charles & Keith (I changed it in the office. I was previously wearing a pair of embelished sandals from New Look.)
Acessories: MKors midsized white jelly watch, mixed bracelets consisting of T&Co, random gold bangles & Thomas Sabo. Gold hoops from Mango.




PS: Don't mind the mops in the background...lol!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*IrisCole*, that is a gorgeous blue pleated skirt!

I recently purchased a Winter Kate cardigan and really love it. I love it so much I wore it on Saturday and yesterday.


----------



## katdhoneybee

ashleyjena said:


> When I went to the zoo a few days ago. This is my first time posting, I'm nervous!!
> I wanted to wear it with a yellow cardigan but the one I have looked bad with it, I think it was too long?



Very cute, you have an amazing figure! Where did you get the belt? I've been thinking I need a skinny metallic belt but haven't found the right one yet - I think this could be it!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Hiking boots + Denim and leather jacket


----------



## ashleyjena

katdhoneybee said:


> Very cute, you have an amazing figure! Where did you get the belt? I've been thinking I need a skinny metallic belt but haven't found the right one yet - I think this could be it!



Ah thank you so much!!!  

Forever 21 actually. It was less than $5!


----------



## ilovefashion87

My local nordys has that, I love it but I'm cheap when it
Comes to
My clothes lol! They still
Have quite a few I'm hoping it
Goes on sale one day! Lol or I may just have to splurge if I feel I'll get my moneys worth!




fshnonmymind said:


> *IrisCole*, that is a gorgeous blue pleated skirt!
> 
> I recently purchased a Winter Kate cardigan and really love it. I love it so much I wore it on Saturday and yesterday.


----------



## shalomjude

IrisCole said:


>



I love your skirt ..It looks like the vintage louis feraud skirt I saw in a store here ...love the colour and the pleats..you look lovely


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## IrisCole

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look amazing!





fshnonmymind said:


> *IrisCole*, that is a gorgeous blue pleated skirt!
> 
> I recently purchased a Winter Kate cardigan and really love it. I love it so much I wore it on Saturday and yesterday.





shalomjude said:


> I love your skirt ..It looks like the vintage louis feraud skirt I saw in a store here ...love the colour and the pleats..you look lovely



Thanks everyone! The skirt is from AA, the blouse from Banana Republic, Vintage belt, and shoes from Zanotti.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fshnonmymind said:


> *IrisCole*, that is a gorgeous blue pleated skirt!
> 
> I recently purchased a Winter Kate cardigan and really love it. I love it so much I wore it on Saturday and yesterday.



I love this outfit!  You live in NYC?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Here's my ootd
H&m blazer and shirt, gap jeans, tb revas


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## purseaddict**

Thrifted sweater, jeans, and necklace:


----------



## LABAG

fshnonmymind said:


> *IrisCole*, that is a gorgeous blue pleated skirt!
> 
> I recently purchased a Winter Kate cardigan and really love it. I love it so much I wore it on Saturday and yesterday.


 Love that WK Cardigan! can you tell me if you what size you have , we look about the same size -you look fabulous, and love how versitale it is, tied or loose-THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICS!


----------



## chunkymonkey

More pictures & outfit details on the blog


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bright green skirt


----------



## fshnonmymind

*ilovefashion*, I totally understand how you feel about not wanting to pay full price. I tried to find a good alternative to WK, but nothing compared. I snagged it on Shopbop with a gc and when they had a discount code.

*talldrnk*- No, I'm not from NY. I just traveled up for the day to go to the RM sample sale. I'm serious about my RM bags! 

*LABAG*- I have it in a medium.


----------



## cityoflight

think pink


----------



## purselover328

At Dr Appt yesterday


----------



## AEGIS

Omaha_2072 said:


> quynh & Ilovefashion87...
> 
> Thank you so much for the link & finding the top for me! I can't get over how much I love this top! Now I'm waiting another half hour for my local F21 store to open up so I can call to see if they carry it. I would need to try it on to be sure of sizing. Online I only see small and medium? I currently don't own anything from F21. I've never even actually been inside their store before. I would guess that I'm between a medium and a large.
> 
> quynh...
> 
> Do you just have a plain cami/tank under it? I see on the item description that the color of the top is cream. Would a white cami/tank under be okay, or would the cami/tank need to be cream colored as well?





angelastoel said:


> purseaddict, love your necklace!!!!





Bornsocialite26 said:


> Me today in hot hot Manila





talldrnkofwater said:


> Great outfits ladies
> Jcrew spotted ombré pencil skirt
> Gap l/s tee
> Ann Taylor cardi
> Jcrew boots





DC-Cutie said:


> BR Sleeveless trench
> J. Crew Gingham shirt
> J. Cre Chambray shirt
> Gap jeans





coutureddd said:


> Joie Top
> Madewell Shorts
> Jimmy Choo Wedges





fshnonmymind said:


> Here is one of my ensembles from last week. I love this skirt's color, but don't wear it often enough.




all of these looks are uber cute!


----------



## TanyFashionista

bebop shirt dress and steve madden gladiators!


----------



## megdavivi

Love this thread ladies and you all look wonderful. Went shopping today and so here I am with my 1st outfit of the day. Top F21, jeans NY&CO, handbag  LV Damier Speedy 35, sandals Target, watch Micheal Kors


----------



## airborne

*megdavivi ...

*you look awesome - such a effortlessly and modern look, i just love the black and white stripe top perfectly coordinated with jeans, i must tell you im crazy about stripes  - i also like the one shoulder effect -- chic / retro vibe, i love how you added the wide waisted belt which added a bold - couture feel to this outfit. your sandals are adorably cute,  and of course LV damier goes great with almost anything -  i like this nicely coordinated look -- you look cute,


----------



## ilovefashion87

Cute, love the Sandals, may I ask where they are from?




purselover328 said:


> At Dr Appt yesterday


----------



## platinum_girly

megdavivi said:


> Love this thread ladies and you all look wonderful. Went shopping today and so here I am with my 1st outfit of the day. Top F21, jeans NY&CO, handbag LV Damier Speedy 35, sandals Target, watch Micheal Kors


 

Vety cute, love your Speedy and your top


----------



## airborne

you look lovely - the color combo is fantastic, love your plaid top-perfect colors. I like your brown suede fringe boots and how they brought a trendy feel to this outfit - i would definitely wear this! you look great, as usual.



platinum_girly said:


> Vety cute, love your Speedy and your top


----------



## purselover328

momofgirls said:


> Love the dress, what brand is your bag?


Thank you, sorry for the delay!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> Cute, love the Sandals, may I ask where they are from?


Thank you, I got them at H&M only $24.95. They come in other colors too!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> her bag is louis vuitton artsy in emperinte


Thank you ilovefashion87 for clearing that up for me, I was talking about the dress of course! Silly me! lol


----------



## platinum_girly

airborne said:


> you look lovely - the color combo is fantastic, love your plaid top-perfect colors. I like your brown suede fringe boots and how they brought a trendy feel to this outfit - i would definitely wear this! you look great, as usual.


 
Thankyou lovely, you are always so sweet to the ladies that post in here


----------



## lovemysavior

This was yesterdays outfit.  Maxi is from Forever 21 and so is necklace and rings.  Belt is by Bongo.


----------



## ilovefashion87

i love this color, i wasnt sure about when i bought a few of the other colors. Now i must go back lol




lovemysavior said:


> This was yesterdays outfit. Maxi is from Forever 21 and so is necklace and rings. Belt is by Bongo.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

long maxi dress


----------



## lovemysavior

ilovefashion87 said:


> i love this color, i wasnt sure about when i bought a few of the other colors. Now i must go back lol


 
You're right this color is gorgeous.  I love the fact that you can accessorize it with different colors.  You can use safari type accessories too like zebra or cheetah print to complete the look.  I almost grabbed the orange one too, but maybe next time.  I would love to pair the orange maxi with a zebra print cuff


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

lovemysavior said:


> This was yesterdays outfit.  Maxi is from Forever 21 and so is necklace and rings.  Belt is by Bongo.



super cute


----------



## momofgirls

purselover328 said:


> At Dr Appt yesterday


_You always look lovely_


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> long maxi dress



I adore your style. You look amazing!


----------



## purselover328

momofgirls said:


> _You always look lovely_


Thank you


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

angelastoel said:


>


 
Great shoes!


----------



## purseaddict**

*lovemysavior* and *CrazyBeautifulU* - love the maxi dresses!!

*angelastoel* - your neutral palette is tres chic!  Really LOVE your style!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## angelastoel

lawfashionista, love your look!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Wedges


----------



## indi3r4

*Zara Top & Blazer, Joe's Jeans, Kate Spade Wedges, MJ Bag
*


----------



## 1DaySoon

Do you have a close-up of those wedges???



indi3r4 said:


> *Zara Top & Blazer, Joe's Jeans, Kate Spade Wedges, MJ Bag*


----------



## indi3r4

I don't.. but it's this one.. Kate Spade Melania 

http://www.katespade.com/designer-s...?dwvar_S1152564_color=438&start=22&cgid=shoes


----------



## 1DaySoon

those are HOT!!!



indi3r4 said:


> I don't.. but it's this one.. Kate Spade Melania
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-s...?dwvar_S1152564_color=438&start=22&cgid=shoes


----------



## Peggy Bundy

PrincessBal said:


>


 



I really love this outfit.
Very simple and classic, yet trendy.


----------



## purselover328

indi3r4 said:


> *Zara Top & Blazer, Joe's Jeans, Kate Spade Wedges, MJ Bag*


 Love this look, your MJ bag is TDF


----------



## purseaddict**

angelastoel said:


>



ABSOLUTELY LOVE this look!  The jacket and scarf are perfect together! Fabulous!!


----------



## airborne

im so loving the color combination in this outfit. the navy blue - black and yellow looks so amazing together - i like how you dressed this look up with the black blazer and added the yellow top for a lovely pop of color - i love your top, the ruffles/lace sleeve detail is my favorite. your blue heels and MJ handbag was the perfect addition as well - fabulous coordinated with a sophisticated twist outfit / look 




indi3r4 said:


> *Zara Top & Blazer, Joe's Jeans, Kate Spade Wedges, MJ Bag
> *


----------



## joyceluvsbags

angelastoel said:


> lawfashionista, love your look!!!!


I love this look! Your hair is gorgeous! Do you mind sharing who makes your bag?


----------



## PrincessBal

Another day, another outfit!


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Love the monochromatic color scheme.


xoxo Cat.


----------



## airborne

lovely outfit (superb coordination) - LOOOve your zebra print flats!! 




PrincessBal said:


> Another day, another outfit!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Sorry for not so good iphone pic

American Retro cardigan
Gap tops
Unknow belt
D&G Jeans
Pompili Pumps
LV Epi Lussac


----------



## ShoeLover

Not today but Saturday:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Wonderful, Emmy! You rock that Celiné wonder!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks *D*!


----------



## ByeKitty

Ok... This is a first!






Something was off with my camera, so excuse the BLUR - this is the only full body shot I have


----------



## purseaddict**

*bagladyseattle* and *ShoeLover* - the POP of color is great!  

*ByeKitty* - from the blur, it looks cute!

From the other rainy day:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather and jersey leggings


----------



## indi3r4

thank you 1daysoon, purselover328, airborne


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> Ok... This is a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something was off with my camera, so excuse the BLUR - this is the only full body shot I have



Love this outfit!


----------



## angelastoel

joyceluvsbags said:


> I love this look! Your hair is gorgeous! Do you mind sharing who makes your bag?



Thank you, and surprise, surprise, the bag is from Zara and was only 60 euro!


----------



## purseaddict**

Trying to color block (didn't really wear it out though)!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

purseaddict** said:


> Trying to color block (didn't really wear it out though)!


 
Looks good! I love the way you added python.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Great dress purseaddict**


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## Alex Spoils Me

purseaddict** said:


> *bagladyseattle* and *ShoeLover* - the POP of color is great!
> 
> *ByeKitty* - from the blur, it looks cute!
> 
> From the other rainy day:



I just love your style, Purseaddict!. I come here just to what a few of you are wearing and you are one of them.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

black maxi dress + floppy hat + studded ankle boots


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is Saturday's look:
Lipstick is Chanel's Dragon, top is from Ross, Watch is from Diesel, Jeans are True Religion, wedges are from Dollhouse, and my Louis Vuitton Delightfull MM.


----------



## lovemysavior

This is today's look: 
Hat- Banana Republic
Top- Forever 21
Pants-Almost Famous
Shoes-H&M
Earrings-Forever 21
Jacket-True Religion
Purse-LV Delightful MM


----------



## voodoo_mary

shoelover- very pretty pink and stripe outfit!











top- dress worn as top, phillip lim
skirt- vintage thrifted
shoes- vintage thrifted
belt- d&g
bag- vintage thrifted
yellow jacket- blum












skirt- karen zambos
top-hy & dot
belt- d&G
shoes- pedder red
bag- vintage gucci


----------



## momofgirls

lovemysavior said:


> Here is Saturday's look:
> Lipstick is Chanel's Dragon, top is from Ross, Watch is from Diesel, Jeans are True Religion, wedges are from Dollhouse, and my Louis Vuitton Delightfull MM.


Love it


----------



## momofgirls

lovemysavior said:


> This is today's look:
> Hat- Banana Republic
> Top- Forever 21
> Pants-Almost Famous
> Shoes-H&M
> Earrings-Forever 21
> Jacket-True Religion
> Purse-LV Delightful MM


Nice


----------



## fshnonmymind

*lovemysaviour*- That hat is fab and look great with your outfit!
*voodoo_mary*- I am in love with that green skirt, you really scored with that find.

Here is my outfit from this past weekend:


----------



## airborne

Super superb! i simply love your style, sorry if i comment all the time -- you are fabulous 

From the other rainy day:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

your LV delightful looks great on you -- cute shoes too 



lovemysavior said:


> Here is Saturday's look:
> Lipstick is Chanel's Dragon, top is from Ross, Watch is from Diesel, Jeans are True Religion, wedges are from Dollhouse, and my Louis Vuitton Delightfull MM.


----------



## Touch

purselover328 said:


> F21 Maxi (coral)



What size is this dress? i want to order it online and im stuck btwn a meduim and a large :/


----------



## ilovefashion87

I have the same dress and I bought a large and I'm 5'5 176 if that helps




Touch said:


> What size is this dress? i want to order it online and im stuck btwn a meduim and a large :/


----------



## purselover328

Touch said:


> What size is this dress? i want to order it online and im stuck btwn a meduim and a large :/


 I got a small because I usually wear size 4-6, but I have a nother one in Med and it fits just fine but looser and a little longer. Good Luck its a great dress!


----------



## kcf68

voodoo_mary said:


> shoelover- very pretty pink and stripe outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top- dress worn as top, phillip lim
> skirt- vintage thrifted
> shoes- vintage thrifted
> belt- d&g
> bag- vintage thrifted
> yellow jacket- blum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt- karen zambos
> top-hy & dot
> belt- d&G
> shoes- pedder red
> bag- vintage gucci


 

VooDoo: Love the green skirt and and that leather bag.  Love all your outfits..


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you all for your warm comments.  It is so fun to come on here and see everyone's personal style.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

platinum_girly said:


>


Whoa!!! Thats hot!! I love that dress.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

fshnonmymind said:


> *lovemysaviour*- That hat is fab and look great with your outfit!
> *voodoo_mary*- I am in love with that green skirt, you really scored with that find.
> 
> Here is my outfit from this past weekend:



*LOVE* this look! The purple + orange look gorgeous together!

I swear I've seen you in a magazine. It was something about bloggers.  I'll have to look for it again, lol.


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LoveMyMarc said:


> *LOVE* this look! The purple + orange look gorgeous together!
> 
> I swear I've seen you in a magazine. It was something about bloggers.  I'll have to look for it again, lol.


 InStyle magazine!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

luvsagreatdeal said:


> InStyle magazine!!!


Yes! That's where!


----------



## bag in black

ByeKitty said:


>


 
cooles Outfit , I love G Star


----------



## soleilbrun

Byekitty:  I need some intel on your clutch

Me yesterday

pants- H&M
shirt- Zara
scarf- flea market in paris
shoes-gucci
bag and jacket-balenciaga
afro-mine


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

melon


----------



## pro_princess

Yesterday's outfit:

-Vintage suit Jacket
-Nanette Lepore for Bergdorf Goodman silk top
-Tory Burch pants
-Stuart Weitzman suede brown boots with gold heel and trip
-Vintage clutch

Today's outfit:

-Trina Turk silk geometric blouse
-Tommy Hilfiger denim dress
-Franco Sarto stiletto boots
-Liz Clairborne purse with kisslock, chain strap, stud and sequin detail (wore this cheaper bag because there's bad weather today)
-Betsey Johnson rhinestone ring


----------



## ByeKitty

soleilbrun said:


> *Byekitty:  I need some intel on your clutch*
> 
> Me yesterday
> 
> pants- H&M
> shirt- Zara
> scarf- flea market in paris
> shoes-gucci
> bag and jacket-balenciaga
> afro-mine


ZARA! It comes with a shoulder strap, I usually use it as a crossover bag...


----------



## fshnonmymind

LoveMyMarc said:


> *LOVE* this look! The purple + orange look gorgeous together!
> 
> I swear I've seen you in a magazine. It was something about bloggers.  I'll have to look for it again, lol.


 
Thanks, LoveMyMarc! And yes, my pic was in the May issue of Instyle.


----------



## soleilbrun

ByeKitty said:


> ZARA! It comes with a shoulder strap, I usually use it as a crossover bag...


  It looks so soft.  I will keep my eye open for it the next time I'm there.


----------



## Elissabeta

ByeKitty said:


>




Very cute  ..you look like Alicia Silverstone 


All Girls great outfits ...amazing job !!!!


----------



## purseaddict**

*~Fabulousity~* - thanks! I was trying to make it all work with the python! I love your avatar picture.  Must find it for my house!!!

Thanks *Trolley-Dolly*! It's a top and skirt that I tried to "work"!! 

*Alex Spoils Me* - Thank you so much for being so sweet! 

*airborne* - Thank you again! You're going give me a BIG ego!  (But I don't mind your comments at all!  )

*annaversary* - love the hat!

*lovemysavior* - love your look and the red lips are fantastic!

*voodoo_mary* - beautiful as usual! Always love your beautiful skirt outfits and dresses!

*platinum_girly* - love the black dress with pythons! 

*ByeKitty* - love the scarf!

*soleilbrun* - wish I could see your pic bigger.  Always love your combinations!

From my blog:


----------



## platinum_girly

joyceluvsbags said:


> Whoa!!! Thats hot!! I love that dress.


 
Thankyou babe 



purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - love the black dress with pythons!
> 
> From my blog:


 
Awww thankyou hun, and you look so lovely in this photo. I love the way that you have belted the blazer, so chic and edgy at the same time, may i ask where the belt and blazer are from?


----------



## Love4MK

I can't believe I just discovered this thread now!  Everyone has such unique fashion styles!  I'm currently lounging around in sweats and a Victoria's Secret Pink tee, so I'm not posting a picture looking like a schlub!  Maybe if I look attractive I'll post a picture one day, lol.


----------



## purseaddict**

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou babe
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thankyou hun, and you look so lovely in this photo. I love the way that you have belted the blazer, so chic and edgy at the same time, may i ask where the belt and blazer are from?



Hi platinum!  The blazer is Norma Kamali for Walmart (It was $20)!!   And the belt is a vintage Hermes I found on ebay!  Random, I know!


----------



## ByeKitty

soleilbrun said:


> It looks so soft.  I will keep my eye open for it the next time I'm there.


Yeah, it has lovely leather... And it's very affordable


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, it has lovely leather... And it's very affordable



Hi doll, did you get it recently? Kause I kneed it in my life.


----------



## ByeKitty

talldrnkofwater said:


> Hi doll, did you get it recently? Kause I kneed it in my life.


I think I got it about 2 months ago... It's still on the site!


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Hi platinum! The blazer is Norma Kamali for Walmart (It was $20)!! And the belt is a vintage Hermes I found on ebay! Random, I know!


 
Ack no, sucks but we don't have a Walmart here 
The belt is a great find also, you lucky thing


----------



## ilovechanel2

platinum_girly said:


>


 
This is very nice on you 

So many great looks here..It makes me realize how boring I am 
Most of the time am in my gym gear..I buy nice gym clothes though


----------



## platinum_girly

ilovechanel2 said:


> This is very nice on you


 
Thankyou hun, and don't worry, there is nothing wrong with being in gym clothes a lot, that must mean that you are dedicated to keeping yourself fit, right?  I totally need to get myself in gear, i need a bikini bod verrrry soon


----------



## ByeKitty

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou hun, and don't worry, there is nothing wrong with being in gym clothes a lot, that must mean that you are dedicated to keeping yourself fit, right?  I totally need to get myself in gear, i need a bikini bod verrrry soon



Oh me too! I lack motivation so badly though...


----------



## platinum_girly

ByeKitty said:


> Oh me too! I lack motivation so badly though...


 
Haha same. I tried pilates last night and OUCH my legs hurt, lol!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:





close up of the necklace:


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

suede pants


----------



## soleilbrun

purseaddict** said:


> *~Fabulousity~* - thanks! I was trying to make it all work with the python! I love your avatar picture.  Must find it for my house!!!
> 
> Thanks *Trolley-Dolly*! It's a top and skirt that I tried to "work"!!
> 
> *Alex Spoils Me* - Thank you so much for being so sweet!
> 
> *airborne* - Thank you again! You're going give me a BIG ego!  (But I don't mind your comments at all!  )
> 
> *annaversary* - love the hat!
> 
> *lovemysavior* - love your look and the red lips are fantastic!
> 
> *voodoo_mary* - beautiful as usual! Always love your beautiful skirt outfits and dresses!
> 
> *platinum_girly* - love the black dress with pythons!
> 
> *ByeKitty* - love the scarf!
> 
> *soleilbrun* - wish I could see your pic bigger.  Always love your combinations!
> 
> From my blog:


 
Gorgeous, gorgeous! 
I'll do my bestest next time for bigger photos.


----------



## pro_princess

Today I played with grecian details, bold color, and hot metallics. I hope you like it!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Perfect again. Man I need to get into your closet.



purseaddict** said:


> *~Fabulousity~* - thanks! I was trying to make it all work with the python! I love your avatar picture.  Must find it for my house!!!
> 
> 
> From my blog:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

suede jacket


----------



## qtiekiki

purseaddict** said:


> close up of the necklace:



LOVE this necklace.  You also look fabulous.


----------



## CoachGirl12

My OOTD... my pics aren't the greatest since my camera isn't either...


----------



## fshnonmymind

I just bought this striped tee from H&M this past weekend and decided to pair it with a bit of brightness. I really liked how this outfit turned out.


----------



## Julide

^^Me too!! You look great!!


----------



## airborne

love your black and white stripe sweater and jeans, nicely coordinated outfit ...



ByeKitty said:


>


----------



## Addictista

fshnonmymind said:


> I just bought this striped tee from H&M this past weekend and decided to pair it with a bit of brightness. I really liked how this outfit turned out.



I love this combo!


----------



## purseaddict**

*byekitty* - love the stripes!

*angelastoel* - love the camo in neutrals!  And LOVE your "standard style" too!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - the purple top is really beautiful!

Thanks *soleilbrun* and *qtiekiki*!

*pro_princess* - the gold and purple look lovely together!

*Alex Spoils Me* - Thanks!  I want to get into everyone else's closets too!  This place is FAB!

*CoachGirl12* - love the way the scarf on the sabrina coordinates with your top!

*fshnonmymind* - love the stripes and bold color.  Reminds me of the Prada runway!

From my blog today (trying the color blocking again)!





close up of my broken pin (but I still love it)!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CoachGirl12

purseaddict** said:


> *byekitty* - love the stripes!
> 
> *angelastoel* - love the camo in neutrals! And LOVE your "standard style" too!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* - the purple top is really beautiful!
> 
> Thanks *soleilbrun* and *qtiekiki*!
> 
> *pro_princess* - the gold and purple look lovely together!
> 
> *Alex Spoils Me* - Thanks! I want to get into everyone else's closets too! This place is FAB!
> 
> *CoachGirl12* - love the way the scarf on the sabrina coordinates with your top!
> 
> *fshnonmymind* - love the stripes and bold color. Reminds me of the Prada runway!
> 
> From my blog today (trying the color blocking again)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my broken pin (but I still love it)!


Thanks hun! I love your blog, you look fabulous as always! Love how you put together all your outfits!


----------



## princesspig

I bought this Wolford Fatal Dress on sale, and I've been trying to combine it with what I have in my wardrobe already.

Ended up with this, which I think works, but not 100% sure of it...


----------



## Dukeprincess

It definitely works *princesspig!* 

What a gorgeous sweater, *platinum!*

I adore your style *purseaddict!*

*fashion:* LOVE how you put that together!


----------



## ByeKitty

Harley Davidson top!
This was an experiment... I was suprised to see how well the African ring went with the top


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Oh doll, you look great!

Zara blazer, mossimo tee, wr for target skinnies, stormy seas necklace, tb revas, rm mam


----------



## ByeKitty

^Very sleek, I like it...
I need to buy a RM bag and Tory Burch flats stat!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great *talldrink!* I have that blazer too!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dukeprincess said:


> What a gorgeous sweater, *platinum!*


 
Thankyou so much hun


----------



## pro_princess

This thread is so great! I'm staying in today from the rain, so here's my casual outfit today:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

*ByeKitty - your hair is so amazing.*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love love love this combo. I visited your blog to see where the dress is from and I can't believe its H&M! I went into my local one for a look see and nada.

Better luck next time, I suppose. Beautiful as usual tho!





purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today (trying the color blocking again)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my broken pin (but I still love it)!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Equipment shirt


----------



## sweetfacespout

talldrnkofwater said:


> Oh doll, you look great!
> 
> Zara blazer, mossimo tee, wr for target skinnies, stormy seas necklace, tb revas, rm mam


I'm sure you already know that but that blazer is soo gorgeous  I love your whole outfit, but the blazer in that fun color really makes it for me.


----------



## ByeKitty

Alex Spoils Me said:


> *ByeKitty - your hair is so amazing.*


Thanks!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sweetfacespout said:


> I'm sure you already know that but that blazer is soo gorgeous  I love your whole outfit, but the blazer in that fun color really makes it for me.


 
thanks.  Its a great color- and I don't own a lot of pink, but I had to get this one.


----------



## MPI

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Slouchy sweater


I love your boots. If you don't mind me asking, who are they made by?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow. Those are pretty bad a$$. I could never carry them off but me likey.


----------



## gnatty8

Bought this Schott Perfecto.  I like it.


----------



## SHAOLIN_BAMBI

you guys look niceee!!
Love the striped h&m shirtt en pink skirt!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## nillacobain

Please excuse the messy background... the only full lenght mirror I have is in DF's pc room. 

H&M dress
random cardi
Zara satin flats


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## LoveMyMarc

Forever 21 top
Forever 21 shorts
Forever 21 bracelet and ring
Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend in electric orange
I'm not sure what brand my sandals are. I bought them from TJ Maxx.


----------



## chicology

talldrnkofwater said:


> Oh doll, you look great!
> 
> Zara blazer, mossimo tee, wr for target skinnies, stormy seas necklace, tb revas, rm mam



Love your blazer! It just pops!


----------



## chicology

nillacobain said:


> Please excuse the messy background... the only full lenght mirror I have is in DF's pc room.
> 
> H&M dress
> random cardi
> Zara satin flats



The prints on the dress is cute. And the colour goes so well with your cardi.


----------



## Marlina

Wearing my self made skirt....


----------



## Marlina

Attending my company dinner par-teee...Mafia Theme...Check out my gun ,hahahah


----------



## ashleyjena

LoveMyMarc said:


> Forever 21 top
> Forever 21 shorts
> Forever 21 bracelet and ring
> Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend in electric orange
> I'm not sure what brand my sandals are. I bought them from TJ Maxx.



I love this!!! Did you get the shirt recently?


----------



## Marlina

Night walk in the park...


----------



## Marlina

Attending a birthday partee...


----------



## Julide

*Marlina* I love your skirt!I would love to see a standing picture of the skirt that you made!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ashleyjena said:


> I love this!!! Did you get the shirt recently?


Thanks! I think I bought it like a month ago.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leather fringe bohemian vest


----------



## Marlina

Thks Julied...
Here's a pic of my self made skirt , standing up, taken from my hp.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

blue


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you! Balmain =)


MPI said:


> I love your boots. If you don't mind me asking, who are they made by?


----------



## TanyFashionista

forever 21 top
forever 21 skinny jeans
espadrilles from newport-news.


----------



## airborne

stunning stunning look and outfit  -- love the black laced top ( the tied front is absolutely adorable ) your maxi skirt is fabulous as well - you are very talented and creative to have made this skirt, the color is beautiful and neutral which can easily be coordinated with many different tops -  beautifully coordinated creative  look and outfit, i like 



Marlina said:


> Thks Julied...
> Here's a pic of my self made skirt , standing up, taken from my hp.


----------



## nillacobain

chicology said:


> The prints on the dress is cute. And the colour goes so well with your cardi.


 

Thank you.


----------



## voodoo_mary

baylene vest (i miss u baylene!!! come back to designing, pls!)
american apparel skirt
a & f tank, abyzz belt, dustbunny vintage necklace
vintage wedges, vintage nina ricci sunglasses, vintage clutch


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## kat99

ByeKitty said:


>





voodoo_mary said:


> baylene vest (i miss u baylene!!! come back to designing, pls!)
> american apparel skirt
> a & f tank, abyzz belt, dustbunny vintage necklace
> vintage wedges, vintage nina ricci sunglasses, vintage clutch



You both look great!

From my blog -


----------



## Julide

Marlina said:


> Thks Julied...
> Here's a pic of my self made skirt , standing up, taken from my hp.



*Marlina* thank you for adding the picture. Sadly my computer won't download it!!But I can imagine its wonderful!!


----------



## platinum_girly

voodoo_mary said:


> baylene vest (i miss u baylene!!! come back to designing, pls!)
> american apparel skirt
> a & f tank, abyzz belt, dustbunny vintage necklace
> vintage wedges, vintage nina ricci sunglasses, vintage clutch


 
You look lovely, i especially love the vest, skirt, tank, necklace and clutch 



ByeKitty said:


>


 
I love the way the sunnies and the shorts go together, so cute! 



kat99 said:


> From my blog -


 
That top/blouse is so very pretty and girly :buttercup:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


>



This is adorable! I love all your outfits!


----------



## ByeKitty

Thanks girls!!


----------



## ashleyjena

kat99 said:


> You both look great!
> 
> From my blog -



I love your top, so pretty!


----------



## pquiles

voodoo_mary said:


> baylene vest (i miss u baylene!!! come back to designing, pls!)
> american apparel skirt
> a & f tank, abyzz belt, dustbunny vintage necklace
> vintage wedges, vintage nina ricci sunglasses, vintage clutch


 

Wow!!! Voodoo... I love, love love this outfit!!  I am truly inspired.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Gap cami, h&m skirt, nine west leopard pumps, jcrew, madewell bangles


----------



## NYCBelle

On Saturday for 1st anniversary dinner...

Romper: Express
Blazer: Express
Shoes: Christian Louboutin No Prive in Silver glitter (Wedding shoes)


----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *CoachGirl12* and *Dukeprincess*!

*Alex Spoils Me* - Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner!  (We were out of town this weekend!)  The dress is from 2-3 years ago!  It's starting to look worn but I really like the print.  Hopefully, H&M will come out with something similar this spring so you can get your green dress on!

*ByeKitty* - beautiful African ring!  

*talldrnkofwater* - love that whole outfit, especially the hot pink blazer!!
*
pro_princess* - cute casual outfit!

*gnatty8* - great jacket!

*platinum_girly* - you look fierce with that hat on!  The whole outfit is amazing and loving the blue bag!

*nillacobain* - beautiful dress and cardi combo!

*caroulemapoulen* - you have the great shoes!  And I saw the new blue marc jacobs on your blog - super cute!!

*LoveMyMarc* - LOVE that outfit! Perfect for summer!!

*Marlina* - that's awesome that you made that skirt!

*voodoo_mary* - always love your outfit posts!  

*kat99* - LOVE that top!  

*CrazyBeautifulU* - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the blue combo!  

*NYCBelle* - that is such a sharp outfit!  Love the black and white with the glitter prive!

From my blog today:





close up of the blouse:


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Everyone looks fabulous!

purseaddict** - I am in love with your Kelly!


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - you look fierce with that hat on! The whole outfit is amazing and loving the blue bag!
> 
> From my blog today:


 
Thankyou hun, you are so sweet. I love your Hermes bag and the cut of those trousers is fabulous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

purseaddict** said:


> *caroulemapoulen* - you have the great shoes!  And I saw the new blue marc jacobs on your blog - super cute!!
> 
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the blouse:



Thank you so much, you're always so sweet! I agree with Crazy4Handbags, that Kelly is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lovemysavior

NYCBelle said:


> On Saturday for 1st anniversary dinner...
> 
> Romper: Express
> Blazer: Express
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin No Prive in Silver glitter (Wedding shoes)


 
I'm so in love with rompers right now.  This looks great on you!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here are two outfits from this past weekend.
T-shirt-Topshop
Vest-Forever 21
Jeans-See Thru Soul
Wedges-BCBG




Top-Forever 21
Accessories-Forever21
Jeans-NV Jeans from Ross
Wedges-Steven by Steve Madden


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

White Leather


----------



## kat99

from my blog:


----------



## NYCBelle

lovemysavior said:


> I'm so in love with rompers right now.  This looks great on you!



Thank you! Love rompers too. I need a shorts romper but I need to find one that won't give me camel toe or big hips LOL


----------



## NYCBelle

kat99 said:


> from my blog:



Love this! You look great! Love that blazer


----------



## NYCBelle

You look fabulous! Love those BCBG wedges.



lovemysavior said:


> Here are two outfits from this past weekend.
> T-shirt-Topshop
> Vest-Forever 21
> Jeans-See Thru Soul
> Wedges-BCBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top-Forever 21
> Accessories-Forever21
> Jeans-NV Jeans from Ross
> Wedges-Steven by Steve Madden


----------



## lovemysavior

NYCBelle said:


> Thank you! Love rompers too. I need a shorts romper but I need to find one that won't give me camel toe or big hips LOL


 
OMG, I totally know what you mean.  I had been on the hunt for a good romper that would fit my frame because most of them are super short and I don't have most fit legs.  I went to Ross the other day and bought this perfect romper that doesn't give me a camel toe or big hips.  The length on the legs is perfect too.  I will try to post some pics later or tomorrow.  It was like $13 too and they had it in brown and grey that I know of.


----------



## NYCBelle

lovemysavior said:


> OMG, I totally know what you mean.  I had been on the hunt for a good romper that would fit my frame because most of them are super short and I don't have most fit legs.  I went to Ross the other day and bought this perfect romper that doesn't give me a camel toe or big hips.  The length on the legs is perfect too.  I will try to post some pics later or tomorrow.  It was like $13 too and they had it in brown and grey that I know of.



ohhh very nice!! I saw some cute ones in Mandees. I haven't been there in years since HS i think lol I wandered in there after getting a pedicure


----------



## cbrooke

lovemysavior said:


> Here are two outfits from this past weekend.
> T-shirt-Topshop
> Vest-Forever 21
> Jeans-See Thru Soul
> Wedges-BCBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top-Forever 21
> Accessories-Forever21
> Jeans-NV Jeans from Ross
> Wedges-Steven by Steve Madden


 
LOVE thos BCBG wedges!!!  Did you purchase them recently?


----------



## lovemysavior

cbrooke said:


> LOVE thos BCBG wedges!!! Did you purchase them recently?


 Thank you...I actually found these at a Ross store back in March sometime.  I think you can google them cuz I found them online a while back when I was looking for price comparison.

I just grabbed them from my closet and realized that they are not even BCBG :shame:...they are Dolce Vita's....so so sorry for the giving the wrong info.  Now I gotta go back and edit that pic.


----------



## la_Monita

haven't been here in a while, but here's what I wore today!






all primark


----------



## 1DaySoon

Dress Banana Republic and Guiseppe flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

at the Wynn


----------



## ByeKitty

purseaddict** said:


> Thank you *CoachGirl12* and *Dukeprincess*!
> 
> *Alex Spoils Me* - Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner!  (We were out of town this weekend!)  The dress is from 2-3 years ago!  It's starting to look worn but I really like the print.  Hopefully, H&M will come out with something similar this spring so you can get your green dress on!
> 
> *ByeKitty* - beautiful African ring!
> 
> *talldrnkofwater* - love that whole outfit, especially the hot pink blazer!!
> *
> pro_princess* - cute casual outfit!
> 
> *gnatty8* - great jacket!
> 
> *platinum_girly* - you look fierce with that hat on!  The whole outfit is amazing and loving the blue bag!
> 
> *nillacobain* - beautiful dress and cardi combo!
> 
> *caroulemapoulen* - you have the great shoes!  And I saw the new blue marc jacobs on your blog - super cute!!
> 
> *LoveMyMarc* - LOVE that outfit! Perfect for summer!!
> 
> *Marlina* - that's awesome that you made that skirt!
> 
> *voodoo_mary* - always love your outfit posts!
> 
> *kat99* - LOVE that top!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the blue combo!
> 
> *NYCBelle* - that is such a sharp outfit!  Love the black and white with the glitter prive!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the blouse:





kat99 said:


> from my blog:





lovemysavior said:


> Here are two outfits from this past weekend.
> T-shirt-Topshop
> Vest-Forever 21
> Jeans-See Thru Soul
> Wedges-BCBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top-Forever 21
> Accessories-Forever21
> Jeans-NV Jeans from Ross
> Wedges-Steven by Steve Madden





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> White Leather





la_Monita said:


> haven't been here in a while, but here's what I wore today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all primark





1DaySoon said:


> Dress Banana Republic and Guiseppe flats





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> at the Wynn


This is the easiest way to do it....
You ladies all look beautiful!!


----------



## HauteMama

purseaddict**: I love your outfits. You always look so stylish and sophisticated, and you never look like you are trying too hard. You embody what fashion should be, IMO.


----------



## Addictista

talldrnkofwater said:


> Gap cami, h&m skirt, nine west leopard pumps, jcrew, madewell bangles



I love the skirt - all your outfits always look great!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Addictista said:


> I love the skirt - all your outfits always look great!



thanks, but I only post the good outfits.  there are a lot of bad outfits in between.  lol


----------



## 1DaySoon

thanks ByeKitty


----------



## ashleyjena

la_Monita said:


> haven't been here in a while, but here's what I wore today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all primark



I love this outfit! Too bad there's no primark here in the us!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Everyone looks great!!!

Here's my outfit from last weekend:
















*More pictures & outfit details on the blog*


----------



## sillywahine

*Chunkymonkey* your photos are freakin gorgeousssss!

may I ask what camera/lens you use??


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *Crazy4Handbags*, *platinum_girly*, *caroulemapoulen*, and *ByeKitty*!!

*HauteMam*a - Thank you!!!!   That is really very sweet of you (because I feel that my style is all over the place).  

*lovemysavior* - love the coral top and white jeans combo!  May have to copy you!

*kat99* - gorgeous white blazer!  It makes the outfit! 

*la_Monita* - model perfect!! You can make anything look good!  That black/white tunic with the wedges is so simple yet very chic!
*
1DaySoon* - cute dress and flats!

*chunkymonkey* - great outfit and pics look like they belong in an editorial!

*PrincessBal* - love that outfit!  The pink pumps give it the perfect POP!  And the MT looks fabulous as well!

From this past weekend celebrating an anniversary with DH:


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

la_Monita said:


> haven't been here in a while, but here's what I wore today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all primark



Pretty!



1DaySoon said:


> Dress Banana Republic and Guiseppe flats



What a cute dress and love the flats!  How do you like the flats?



chunkymonkey said:


> Everyone looks great!!!
> 
> Here's my outfit from last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures & outfit details on the blog*



I LOL'd when I saw your url for your blog "how to dress inappropriately.html."  I think the url is inappropriate for the way you dress, which is FANTASTIC!



PrincessBal said:


>



Your MT looks gorgeously slouchy!  I love the way you outfit.



purseaddict** said:


> Thank you *Crazy4Handbags*, *platinum_girly*, *caroulemapoulen*, and *ByeKitty*!!
> 
> *HauteMam*a - Thank you!!!!   That is really very sweet of you (because I feel that my style is all over the place).
> 
> *lovemysavior* - love the coral top and white jeans combo!  May have to copy you!
> 
> *kat99* - gorgeous white blazer!  It makes the outfit!
> 
> *la_Monita* - model perfect!! You can make anything look good!  That black/white tunic with the wedges is so simple yet very chic!
> *
> 1DaySoon* - cute dress and flats!
> 
> *chunkymonkey* - great outfit and pics look like they belong in an editorial!
> 
> *PrincessBal* - love that outfit!  The pink pumps give it the perfect POP!  And the MT looks fabulous as well!
> 
> From this past weekend celebrating an anniversary with DH:



GORGEOUS and ultra classy!  I hope you were carrying your Black Kelly.  Is it a 28cm?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

You ladies look great!
Jcrew necklace, skirt and cardi, mossimo tank, tb revas


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

I love this outfit, talldrnk!  I see your BBW MAM back there and perhaps your new Nikki too.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I love this outfit, talldrnk! I see your BBW MAM back there and perhaps your new Nikki too.


 
thanks.  You have good eyes.  Yes, I have the bbw mam on the ottomon and nikki on the fuzzy rug.  I also have mixed in there my fig nikki, nautical blue mac, my new wine affir mixed in there too  lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

outfit from this past weekend:

dress from Marshalls
J Crew handbag & accessories


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^And I love how you are at J.Crew in this picture.    (But you look great per usual)

*talldrink:*


----------



## chunkymonkey

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I LOL'd when I saw your url for your blog "how to dress inappropriately.html."  I think the url is inappropriate for the way you dress, which is FANTASTIC!



lol, i didn't even notice that!!! that's too funny


----------



## chunkymonkey

sillywahine said:


> *Chunkymonkey* your photos are freakin gorgeousssss!
> 
> may I ask what camera/lens you use??



Thanks! I use a Nikon D300 w/ a 50mm f/1.4 lens. The rest is just Photoshop


----------



## chunkymonkey

purseaddict** said:


> Thank you *Crazy4Handbags*, *platinum_girly*, *caroulemapoulen*, and *ByeKitty*!!
> 
> *HauteMam*a - Thank you!!!!   That is really very sweet of you (because I feel that my style is all over the place).
> 
> *lovemysavior* - love the coral top and white jeans combo!  May have to copy you!
> 
> *kat99* - gorgeous white blazer!  It makes the outfit!
> 
> *la_Monita* - model perfect!! You can make anything look good!  That black/white tunic with the wedges is so simple yet very chic!
> *
> 1DaySoon* - cute dress and flats!
> 
> *chunkymonkey* - great outfit and pics look like they belong in an editorial!
> 
> *PrincessBal* - love that outfit!  The pink pumps give it the perfect POP!  And the MT looks fabulous as well!
> 
> From this past weekend celebrating an anniversary with DH:



Thank you  and you look absolutely gorgeous. That dress is fab on you!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## purseaddict**

Crazy4Handbags said:


> GORGEOUS and ultra classy!  I hope you were carrying your Black Kelly.  Is it a 28cm?



Thanks *Crazy4Handbags*!  I was carrying my kelly!  It's actually a 32cm (although I said it was a 28cm in my H reveal - I had that on the brain)!


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> outfit from this past weekend:
> 
> dress from Marshalls
> J Crew handbag & accessories


You look so nice, love the layering of the bracelets.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I love my red jeans and thought it would be a perfect fit for some leopard (and definitely ignore the wrinkle action going on).


----------



## lovemysavior

fshnonmymind said:


> I love my red jeans and thought it would be a perfect fit for some leopard (and definitely ignore the wrinkle action going on).


 

Yes, love the red jeans with animal print.  I saw some cute cropped one's at Forever 21 and didn't get them.  Now looking at this pic of yours I may have to make a quick run over there on Friday


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Rick Owens leggings complete with tail


----------



## sonya

Wow. Gorgeous photos.




chunkymonkey said:


> Everyone looks great!!!
> 
> Here's my outfit from last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures & outfit details on the blog*


----------



## sonya

You are so beautiful, proof fashion doesn't have to be a particular size!




la_Monita said:


> haven't been here in a while, but here's what I wore today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all primark


----------



## sonya

Such a great blazer!




kat99 said:


> from my blog:


----------



## sonya

So classic! I love the drape of the blouse and the bow belt.




purseaddict** said:


> Thank you *CoachGirl12* and *Dukeprincess*!
> 
> *Alex Spoils Me* - Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner!  (We were out of town this weekend!)  The dress is from 2-3 years ago!  It's starting to look worn but I really like the print.  Hopefully, H&M will come out with something similar this spring so you can get your green dress on!
> 
> *ByeKitty* - beautiful African ring!
> 
> *talldrnkofwater* - love that whole outfit, especially the hot pink blazer!!
> *
> pro_princess* - cute casual outfit!
> 
> *gnatty8* - great jacket!
> 
> *platinum_girly* - you look fierce with that hat on!  The whole outfit is amazing and loving the blue bag!
> 
> *nillacobain* - beautiful dress and cardi combo!
> 
> *caroulemapoulen* - you have the great shoes!  And I saw the new blue marc jacobs on your blog - super cute!!
> 
> *LoveMyMarc* - LOVE that outfit! Perfect for summer!!
> 
> *Marlina* - that's awesome that you made that skirt!
> 
> *voodoo_mary* - always love your outfit posts!
> 
> *kat99* - LOVE that top!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the blue combo!
> 
> *NYCBelle* - that is such a sharp outfit!  Love the black and white with the glitter prive!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the blouse:


----------



## sonya

I love the pop of color, the belt and the clutch!




voodoo_mary said:


> baylene vest (i miss u baylene!!! come back to designing, pls!)
> american apparel skirt
> a & f tank, abyzz belt, dustbunny vintage necklace
> vintage wedges, vintage nina ricci sunglasses, vintage clutch


----------



## sonya

That claw is awesome!




caroulemapoulen said:


>


----------



## sonya

Great pairing!




fshnonmymind said:


> I just bought this striped tee from H&M this past weekend and decided to pair it with a bit of brightness. I really liked how this outfit turned out.


----------



## sonya

Love the scarf!




ByeKitty said:


>


----------



## xoxoCat

IMG_1380 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_1424 by atreusZ, on Flickr



Maxi1 by atreusZ, on Flickr

Bag: Michael by Michael Kors
Dress: Forever 21
Shoes: Payless Shoes
Nicklace: Aldo's
Jacket: Gap

More pics on my blog!!! www.xoxocat.com​


----------



## LAltiero85

Marlina said:


> Attending my company dinner par-teee...Mafia Theme...Check out my gun ,hahahah


LOL! Awesome!!! Love it!


----------



## airborne

you look super stunning *cat*, love that maxi dress (love the ruffled neckline) the color is so beautiful, beautiful photo as well


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


>



Your photos are always so beautiful!


----------



## chunkymonkey

*xoxoCat* - that colour is gorgeous on you!


----------



## xoxoCat

Yay! Thanks chunkymonkey and airborne! 
There's also a beautiful coral/red, but I think I made the right choice...
xoxo Cat.


----------



## iluvmybags

it's been a while since I posted here --
my outfit for work Tue nite:  Tucker for Target Ruffled Back Dress w/a Marc Jacobs Belt; Assets Tights, Christian Louboutin Marcia Balla 45's and VBH Brera Satchel


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sonya said:


> That claw is awesome!



Thank you very much.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Pretty!
> 
> What a cute dress and love the flats!  How do you like the flats?



I actually wear them more often than  I thought I would. They are very comfortable.


----------



## brisamy

> it's been a while since I posted here --
> my outfit for work Tue nite: Tucker for Target Ruffled Back Dress w/a Marc Jacobs Belt; Assets Tights, Christian Louboutin Marcia Balla 45's and VBH Brera Satchel



Love the dress and the bag!! I actually have bag envy for that baby


----------



## chicology

My one and only Maxi Dress.


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *chunkymonkey* and *sonya*!!

*talldrnkofwater* - always love your skirt/cardi outfits!  They give me such great ideas!
*
DC-Cutie* - great dress!!  And love the bright yellow bag!
*
angelastoel* - love how you made the dress a top.  Makes the Marant dress super versatile!

*platinum_girly* - that blue is DEFINITELY your color!

*ByeKitty* - I wish I could do the socks and heels things!  You are so brave and it looks great too!

*fshnonmymind* - love that red and leopard combo!  Now, I really need to try it!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - those RO tights with the tail are crazy!  Only you could pull it off so flawlessly with heels!!

*xoxoCat* - you are gorgeous!  And that color dress and necklace really suit you!

*iluvmybags* - LOVE your bag!!! It pops nicely against the black!

*chicology* - cute hat and maxi combo!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:






close up of scarf:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*purseaddict*** - I absolutely adore your outfits!!!!  Your blog is wonderful as well...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Black dress + Leopard heels


----------



## platinum_girly

Please excuse the legs, i was trying out "Nyce legs" for the first time and i definately do NOT recommend it


----------



## ByeKitty

Close-up of my "new" vintage clutch!


----------



## chicology

Thanks purseaddict.  
I like your nice pop of orange!


----------



## iluvmybags

ByeKitty said:


> Close-up of my "new" vintage clutch!



that vintage clutch is gorgeous -- do you know who makes that and where did you find it?


----------



## ByeKitty

iluvmybags said:


> that vintage clutch is gorgeous -- do you know who makes that and where did you find it?



It's not labeled... I found it at my local thrift store and they had more clutches that were very similar to this one!
This is a (probably) 1950s Dutch evening bag, my guess is that they'd be easiest to find in the Netherlands! If you're really determined to have one PM me!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Wow. I haven't been in this thread in awhile and there are some fab outfits going on.

iluvmybags: Very chic--great purse!
Chicology: Nice dress. I love all the maxi styles I've been seeing lately
Purseaddict: I need that scarf and skirt!
CrazyBeautifulU: Fierce! Those shoes are amazing.
Platinum_girly: I really like that hat. What is Nyce legs? Never heard of it and don't know what you're talking about (your legs look fine  )
ByeKitty: So pretty, and I really like the way you use light in your photos


----------



## trisha48228

Christian Louboutin very prive 120 glitter (oxblood) and bcbg wrap dress


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Scalloped shorts


----------



## bag in black

iluvmybags said:


> it's been a while since I posted here --
> my outfit for work Tue nite:  Tucker for Target Ruffled Back Dress w/a Marc Jacobs Belt; Assets Tights, Christian Louboutin Marcia Balla 45's and VBH Brera Satchel


 
your Outfit is very ,very nice


----------



## platinum_girly

Pinkdancer said:


> Platinum_girly: I really like that hat. What is Nyce legs? Never heard of it and don't know what you're talking about (your legs look fine


 
LOL it is supposedly "spray on pantyhose" so you can get the look of wearing nylons but without the discomfort, i wanted to use it to add a bit of colour to my legs but there are only 3 colour choices, the light would of been TOO light so i chose the medium, it ended up looking too dark on me  I guess i needed an in-between colour that doesn't exist, thank goodness it just washes off 
But thankyou for your kind words


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ByeKitty said:


> Close-up of my "new" vintage clutch!


Wow! Love this whole look. Nice accessories that pulled it all together


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of scarf:


 Nice bright colored skirt, and the scarf is so pretty too!


----------



## chicology

Pinkdancer said:


> Wow. I haven't been in this thread in awhile and there are some fab outfits going on.
> 
> iluvmybags: Very chic--great purse!
> Chicology: Nice dress. I love all the maxi styles I've been seeing lately
> Purseaddict: I need that scarf and skirt!
> CrazyBeautifulU: Fierce! Those shoes are amazing.
> Platinum_girly: I really like that hat. What is Nyce legs? Never heard of it and don't know what you're talking about (your legs look fine  )
> ByeKitty: So pretty, and I really like the way you use light in your photos



Thank you Pinkdancer


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## purseaddict**

*PrincessBal* - Love the IM jacket!

From my blog today:





close up of the pin:


----------



## shesnochill

ByeKitty said:


> Close-up of my "new" vintage clutch!



How stunning you are! You are beautiful and the outfit isn't bad either


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


> LOL it is supposedly "spray on pantyhose" so you can get the look of wearing nylons but without the discomfort, i wanted to use it to add a bit of colour to my legs but there are only 3 colour choices, the light would of been TOO light so i chose the medium, it ended up looking too dark on me  I guess i needed an in-between colour that doesn't exist, thank goodness it just washes off
> But thankyou for your kind words


 
How cool. I have so much scars from biking that I think this may be the solution to my ugly leg problem.


----------



## PrincessBal

purseaddict** said:


> *PrincessBal* - Love the IM jacket!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the pin:



Thanks but the linen jacket is from H&M!


----------



## ByeKitty

It was super windy, my hair is all over the place


----------



## ByeKitty

annaversary said:


> How stunning you are! You are beautiful and the outfit isn't bad either


Thanks!!


----------



## mrs moulds

purseaddict** said:


> *PrincessBal* - Love the IM jacket!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the pin:


Just beautiful!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ByeKitty said:


> It was super windy, my hair is all over the place




Cute dress! Who makes it?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sequins in Vegas


----------



## Sparklybags




----------



## ByeKitty

LoveMyMarc said:


> Cute dress! Who makes it?



It's an older one, from the collection Matthew Williamson did for H&M a few years ago!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## purseaddict**

*PrincessBal* - OOPs!!!  Thought it was IM!!  Thanks for the update though!

Thanks *mrs moulds*!!
*
platinum_girly* - Love the earrings!  And you look rocker chic!!

From blog today!  Happy Friday!


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - Love the earrings! And you look rocker chic!!
> 
> From blog today! Happy Friday!


 

 Thanks girl! I love your jumper (sweater? i am unsure at times at the differences in words for clothes for US, lol!)


----------



## ByeKitty

Grunge-ness....


----------



## Nolia

*
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Lucifer Bows in black!
Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt

*


----------



## ShoeLover

*Purseaddict* *&* *Nolia*-sick shoes!!!!


----------



## Nolia

ShoeLover said:


> *Purseaddict* *&* *Nolia*-sick shoes!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## xoxoCat

^ Sexy dress!



xoxo Cat.


----------



## cbrooke

purseaddict:  Your shoes rock my world!!!

platinum:  That dress is drop dead sexy for sure!


----------



## Seanymph

Whooo Platinum!!!! SEXY!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace dress in Vegas


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

platinum_girly said:


>



Sexy!!!:urock:


----------



## platinum_girly

xoxoCat said:


> ^ Sexy dress!
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.


 


cbrooke said:


> purseaddict: Your shoes rock my world!!!
> 
> platinum: That dress is drop dead sexy for sure!


 


Seanymph said:


> Whooo Platinum!!!! SEXY!!!!!


 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sexy!!!:urock:


 
Thankyou so much all


----------



## ByeKitty

purseaddict** said:


> *PrincessBal* - OOPs!!!  Thought it was IM!!  Thanks for the update though!
> 
> Thanks *mrs moulds*!!
> *
> platinum_girly* - Love the earrings!  And you look rocker chic!!
> 
> From blog today!  Happy Friday!


Oh wow... You wear those Valentino(?) shoes so well!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

purseaddict** said:


> *PrincessBal* - OOPs!!!  Thought it was IM!!  Thanks for the update though!
> 
> Thanks *mrs moulds*!!
> *
> platinum_girly* - Love the earrings!  And you look rocker chic!!
> 
> From blog today!  Happy Friday!


very classy and chic, i love the colors


----------



## Lips

ByeKitty said:


> Grunge-ness....



Has anyone ever said that you look like Diane Farr?  You're obviously much younger (), but I think that you are facially similar, and there's also something about the way you stand that makes me think of her...  I hope you're not offended by that - I think she's a pretty foxy lady!

- Lips


----------



## PrincessBal

Today is very blue! hehe! 

Everybody is looking gorgeous!!


----------



## purseaddict**

*platinum_girly* - Thanks!  HaHa!  I know what you're saying!  I was visiting my friend in Germany and she kept saying vest or jumper (but I wasn't sure what she meant!)

*Nolia* - Those Loubs are killer!!  And great legs to go with them!

Thanks *ShoeLover*, *cbrooke*, *ByeKitty*, and *sweetfacespout*!


----------



## airborne

i love everything about this outfit -- wow, where do i start, i like how  you wore the pink top ( love the over sized and perforated look to it, and how its  tucked into your skirt. your skirt is so causally beautiful with a chic  retro vibe from the stripe detail, the lenght is fantastic. and OMG  those Valentino studded kitten heels was the perfect addition to this outfit as they gave a lovely  rock star edgy twist to this look as a whole, yet keeping it all elegant and chic -- (i also like how you experiment with different brands and labels which shows a great sense in style and coordination ...i had to give my 2 cents on this one


----------



## stefeilnately

PrincessBal said:


> Today is very blue! hehe!
> 
> Everybody is looking gorgeous!!


 
I love this look! Gorgeous


----------



## Nolia

purseaddict** said:


> *Nolia* - Those Loubs are killer!!  And great legs to go with them!



Thank you!  Your shoes are pretty hardcore!! Spikes ftw!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Lips said:


> Has anyone ever said that you look like Diane Farr?  You're obviously much younger (), but I think that you are facially similar, and there's also something about the way you stand that makes me think of her...  I hope you're not offended by that - I think she's a pretty foxy lady!
> 
> - Lips



I had to google her because I didn't know who she was, but I'm not offended at all! There's indeed a 20+ age difference between us


----------



## mrs moulds

airborne said:


> i love everything about this outfit -- wow, where do i start, i like how you wore the pink top ( love the over sized and perforated look to it, and how its tucked into your skirt. your skirt is so causally beautiful with a chic retro vibe from the stripe detail, the lenght is fantastic. and OMG those Valentino studded kitten heels was the perfect addition to this outfit as they gave a lovely rock star edgy twist to this look as a whole, yet keeping it all elegant and chic -- (i also like how you experiment with different brands and labels which shows a great sense in style and coordination ...i had to give my 2 cents on this one


 
Fabulous!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

My two most recent outfits ~


----------



## being.myself

I adore this thread.  Shame I don't have a camera or else I'd join in!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Casual


----------



## xoxoCat

Love your accessories, Tonkamama!!





IMG_1536 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_1522 by atreusZ, on Flickr

Blazer: H&M
Dress: Alice and Olivia
Purse: Chanel
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm


xoxo Cat. 

For more pics and info go to my blog: www.xoxocat.com​


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Casual


 
Love this look, the shorts are my fave!




xoxoCat said:


> Love your accessories, Tonkamama!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1536 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1522 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
> Blazer: H&M
> Dress: Alice and Olivia
> Purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm​
> 
> xoxo Cat.​
> 
> For more pics and info go to my blog: http://www.xoxocat.com​


 
Awww you look super cute here, and of course i love your Chanel


----------



## Touch

xoxoCat said:


> Love your accessories, Tonkamama!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1536 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1522 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Dress: Alice and Olivia
> Purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.
> 
> For more pics and info go to my blog: http://www.xoxocat.com​


you look adorable !


----------



## Needanotherbag

*tonkamama* - your looks are always perfection!!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## Perfect Day

Wow, what a collection of great outfits!

CrazyBeautiful - The Rick Owens leggings outfit is gorgeous.  It looks effortless and so stylish.  I also love the black outfit which is teamed with leopard heels - very nice.  The lace outfit is so elegant.

ILovemybags - nice CL's

PrincessBal - gorgeous

ByeKitty - nice outfit, almost did a 'Marilyn Monroe' eh? 

SparklyBags - your dress is very nice.

Purseaddict - love your coordination.

Nolia - those CL's ...... gorgeous.

PLatinum - wow!  a true 'rocker chic' in the leather dress.  Very nice.

PrincessBal - blue outfit - very nice, the one above is also a winner.

Tonkamoma - your usual stylish self.

Xoxocat - sexy and stylish.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Looking VERY good, ladies!!


----------



## ByeKitty

tonkamama said:


> My two most recent outfits ~





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Casual





xoxoCat said:


> Love your accessories, Tonkamama!!
> 
> IMG_1536 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1522 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Dress: Alice and Olivia
> Purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.
> 
> For more pics and info go to my blog: www.xoxocat.com​





PrincessBal said:


>





caroulemapoulen said:


> Looking VERY good, ladies!!



You all look fabulous!! Very inspirational


----------



## airborne

your boots -- stunning as usual 



caroulemapoulen said:


> Looking VERY good, ladies!!


----------



## being.myself

xoxoCat said:


> Blazer: H&M
> Dress: Alice and Olivia
> Purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.
> 
> For more pics and info go to my blog: www.xoxocat.com



amazing.


----------



## tonkamama

*xoxoCat, Needanotherbag, Perfect Day  ByeKitty ~* Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lily25

So many lovely girls!



xoxoCat said:


> Love your accessories, Tonkamama!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1536 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1522 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Dress: Alice and Olivia
> Purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.
> 
> For more pics and info go to my blog: http://www.xoxocat.com​



Cat, amazing! 

I will try to check your blogs everyone!





My outfit for today, happy yellow because school is over!


----------



## madaddie

Two recent outfits.


----------



## lily25

^ the yellow cardi and Cheshire cat OMG so cute!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne said:


> your boots -- stunning as usual



Thank you


----------



## being.myself

Beautifuuuuul outfits ladies!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## purselover328

Memorial Day Vegas Trip!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love them all, esp Miss eva! where's that top from, i need it in my life.




purselover328 said:


> Memorial Day Vegas Trip!


----------



## Touch

love the second outfit purse. im waiting for my pink ruffle maxi to get here


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> I love them all, esp Miss eva! where's that top from, i need it in my life.


Haha! Its from H&M, got it on my trip to NY in March!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

White dress


----------



## xoxoCat

lily25 said:


> So many lovely girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, amazing!
> 
> I will try to check your blogs everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for today, happy yellow because school is over!



Love the bag! With the recent price increases of Chanel, I'm thinking of (one day) saving up for the Birkin or Kelly...


xoxo Cat.


----------



## fshnonmymind

It got so hot this past weekend that I finally broke out my maxi dress. Gave it a different look by knotting it, so I could wear flats.


----------



## sonya

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> White dress



Adorable white dress!


----------



## sonya

That's a clever way to wear a maxi dress!




fshnonmymind said:


> It got so hot this past weekend that I finally broke out my maxi dress. Gave it a different look by knotting it, so I could wear flats.


----------



## sonya

Your shoes are amazing! 




Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *


----------



## sonya

You're very pretty. Cute casual outfit!




ByeKitty said:


> It was super windy, my hair is all over the place


----------



## xoxoCat

platinum_girly said:


> Love this look, the shorts are my fave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww you look super cute here, and of course i love your Chanel




Thanks so much!


----------



## xoxoCat

*Perfect Day, ByeKitty, being.myself, lily25 - *thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## lily25

platinum_girly said:


>



PG you look amazing, casual chic!



purselover328 said:


> Memorial Day Vegas Trip!



I want some vegas too! Love your dresses!~



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> White dress


So sweet!



fshnonmymind said:


> It got so hot this past weekend that I finally broke out my maxi dress. Gave it a different look by knotting it, so I could wear flats.


Great idea! looking good and amazing choice for sandals!



xoxoCat said:


> Love the bag! With the recent price increases of Chanel, I'm thinking of (one day) saving up for the Birkin or Kelly...
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.


Isn't it crazy? So many ppl who are collecting Chanel are now considering starting with H because of the price increase. I regret not buying at least one flap when the prices were lower.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't know where the summer went all of a sudden


----------



## purseaddict**

For Memorial Day:





And the other weekend:


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *mrs moulds* and *Perfect Day*!
*
airborne* - Thanks for your sweet words!  I love your interpretation and break down of my outfits!  You are the best!

*tonkamama* - Love the striped shirt outfit!

*xoxoCat* - love the peplum dress and polka dots!!  So feminine and cute!

*PrincessBal* - Such a fun hat with your outfit!

*caroulemapoulen*  - Great camo jacket.  It balances the skirt and boots so well!

*lily25* - commented on your outfit in the H forum!  Love it!

*madaddie* - You have such a fun style!!

*platinum_girly* - like the black and white!  You always have the best earrings!!

*purselover328* - Love your Vegas trip outfits, especially that top!  And you have that "LV that got away" from me!!  Love that purse!!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - beautiful dress!  Who is the designer??!!
*
fshnonmymind* - Great idea with the knot!  Going to try that!

*ByeKitty* - That jacket is fab!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Horse blouse


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

purseaddict** said:


> For Memorial Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other weekend:


 Love the patriotic colors in your M-day outifit, and that necklace!!!


----------



## being.myself

You all look amazing!! This thread brightens up my day!


----------



## fshnonmymind

This is my outfit from a day of shopping (and playing hooky from work):


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *IcookIeatIshop*!  You should post your wonderful pic too!  (If not here, then at least in the H forum!)

From my blog today:





close up of the dress:


----------



## ByeKitty

^Is that a necklace or is it part of the dress? I love it, exquisite!!

Me today:


----------



## kat99

From my blog today


----------



## ashleyjena

kat99 said:


> From my blog today


 

Wow, I love your jacket! Where is it from?


----------



## kat99

ashleyjena said:


> Wow, I love your jacket! Where is it from?



Thank you! It's Valentino and on sale now


----------



## ashleyjena

kat99 said:


> Thank you! It's Valentino and on sale now


 
Wow! I just found it, and unfortunately it's out of my budget at the moment, but it's lovely!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camo jacket


----------



## CindyKay

purseaddict** said:


> For Memorial Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other weekend:



*purseaddict*: can you demonstrate/explain how to tie that beautiful Hermes scarf? (shown in middle pic). I have a Gucci and an Hermes silk scarf that has not been worn much as I'm terrible in accessorizing. Your pictures gave me inspiration, and I think I'll pull them out of my closet and start using them again!


----------



## BlingADing

It's summer, but it's still cold here!  I'll just dress like summer


----------



## BlingADing

kat99 said:


> From my blog today



Very cute trench!


----------



## madaddie

My Birthday Outfit


----------



## FabSab09

just rocking my blue jeans and tight white t-shirt look. But I were my lovely Kooba bag to vamp-up my style. I love how accessories always do the trick


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## purseaddict**

ByeKitty said:


> ^Is that a necklace or is it part of the dress? I love it, exquisite!!



*ByeKitty* - it's a necklace!



CindyKay said:


> *purseaddict*: can you demonstrate/explain how to tie that beautiful Hermes scarf? (shown in middle pic). I have a Gucci and an Hermes silk scarf that has not been worn much as I'm terrible in accessorizing. Your pictures gave me inspiration, and I think I'll pull them out of my closet and start using them again!



Hi *CindyKay*!  It's a square scarf.  I fold it diagonally into a triangle.  Then, I take the two ends and tie it behind my neck.  It's a modified cowboy knot.  Here is a link with good pics: http://luxxgurus.com/blog1/2011/01/scarves-102-types-of-silks-the-triangle-fold-and-the-cowboy-knot/


----------



## purseaddict**

Love this!  You have the best skirt looks!! 



BlingADing said:


> It's summer, but it's still cold here!  I'll just dress like summer


----------



## chicology

Casual Day


----------



## 1DaySoon

I heard Vegas was FAB for MDW!!! You look great! Your skinnies always fir you perfectly! Who's the designer of those sandals in the pic with the skinnies on, is it Trouve?



purselover328 said:


> Memorial Day Vegas Trip!


----------



## ashleyjena

BlingADing said:


> It's summer, but it's still cold here!  I'll just dress like summer



I love this!! Such great color combination, and I love the skirt!


----------



## Nolia

Perfect Day said:


> Nolia - those CL's ...... gorgeous.





sonya said:


> Your shoes are amazing!



Thank you~ I feel like Superwoman in them!!


----------



## tonkamama

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks *mrs moulds* and *Perfect Day*!
> *
> airborne* - Thanks for your sweet words!  I love your interpretation and break down of my outfits!  You are the best!
> 
> *tonkamama* - Love the striped shirt outfit!
> 
> *xoxoCat* - love the peplum dress and polka dots!!  So feminine and cute!
> 
> *PrincessBal* - Such a fun hat with your outfit!
> 
> *caroulemapoulen*  - Great camo jacket.  It balances the skirt and boots so well!
> 
> *lily25* - commented on your outfit in the H forum!  Love it!
> 
> *madaddie* - You have such a fun style!!
> 
> *platinum_girly* - like the black and white!  You always have the best earrings!!
> 
> *purselover328* - Love your Vegas trip outfits, especially that top!  And you have that "LV that got away" from me!!  Love that purse!!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* - beautiful dress!  Who is the designer??!!
> *
> fshnonmymind* - Great idea with the knot!  Going to try that!
> 
> *ByeKitty* - That jacket is fab!!


*purseaddict** ~* thank you!!  Love your blog...all your outfits are so classy!!


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:



I love this look .. such a great outfit.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

From my blog a few days ago


----------



## purselover328

1DaySoon said:


> I heard Vegas was FAB for MDW!!! You look great! Your skinnies always fir you perfectly! Who's the designer of those sandals in the pic with the skinnies on, is it Trouve?


 Thank you, Vegas was amazing MDW I had a blast! My skinnies are  Jbrand (jeggings) my fav!!! and the my sandals are Trouve(nordys) they are actually on sale now...wow you have a great eye!


----------



## ByeKitty

Nhu Nhu said:


> From my blog a few days ago



You are super stylish!


----------



## ByeKitty

BlingADing said:


> It's summer, but it's still cold here!  I'll just dress like summer



I hope you're not offended because I mean it as a compliment: your style reminds me of Michelle *****'s, with the belted cardigans!!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nhu Nhu: GREAT outfit! 

Purseaddict: Thank you so much!

shalomjude: Thanks, that means a lot to me!


----------



## CindyKay

purseaddict** said:


> *ByeKitty* - it's a necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *CindyKay*!  It's a square scarf.  I fold it diagonally into a triangle.  Then, I take the two ends and tie it behind my neck.  It's a modified cowboy knot.  Here is a link with good pics: http://luxxgurus.com/blog1/2011/01/scarves-102-types-of-silks-the-triangle-fold-and-the-cowboy-knot/



purseaddict - thanks for the link! I'll give it a try this weekend


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *tonkamama*!!  That's so sweet!

*madaddie* - Love that outfit!  The cat sweater is too cute!!

*caroulemapoulen* - that close up picture of your with the hat on is so pretty!  Such a beautiful smile!

*chicology* - Love that romper!  It shows off your model legs!!

*Nhu Nhu* - looking gorgeous as usual!  Love that sweater and your boots!

*PrincessBal* - Love that cardi!  I wanted to get it but they didn't have my size at the time!  It looks great on you!  Also, you have that great H&M necklace and those clogs too!  I want to steal your whole outfit!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## platinum_girly

Please excuse the screwed up facial expressions, the sun was glaring in my eyes, lol!


----------



## Needanotherbag

PrincessBal said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE your necklace!!!


----------



## Touch

ByeKitty said:


>


hey doll! i didnt even notice this was you at first. You're literally GORGE


----------



## ByeKitty

Touch said:


> hey doll! i didnt even notice this was you at first. You're literally GORGE



Thanks doll!! Amaze!
And I'm all natural, this is just my Dutch genes!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

purseaddict** said:


> *caroulemapoulen* - that close up picture of your with the hat on is so pretty!  Such a beautiful smile!




Thank you so much.  I love that blouse of yours in the latest outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ooh! I just discovered this thread! Awesome outfits, ladies -- I'm going to have to go through all 100 pages just to catch up!

I'm currently in love with this Jay Godfrey Paradis dress in red silk - these are the photos from when I received it and was wondering whether to keep: 






















And this is from tonight (I kept it -- the red color is too stunning to let go) when I finally had a chance to wear it out: 






(paired with Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, Salvatore Ferragamo Brick Clutch, and beige Christian Louboutin Daffodils)

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nhu Nhu said:


> From my blog a few days ago





purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:



No wonder both of you ladies have blogs -- you're always impeccably put together!!


----------



## megdavivi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ooh! I just discovered this thread! Awesome outfits, ladies -- I'm going to have to go through all 100 pages just to catch up!
> 
> I'm currently in love with this Jay Godfrey Paradis dress in red silk - these are the photos from when I received it and was wondering whether to keep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is from tonight (I kept it -- the red color is too stunning to let go) when I finally had a chance to wear it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paired with Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, Salvatore Ferragamo Brick Clutch, and beige Christian Louboutin Daffodils)
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


 

What a great outfit!! The dress is beautiful and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## sweetfacespout

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ooh! I just discovered this thread! Awesome outfits, ladies -- I'm going to have to go through all 100 pages just to catch up!
> 
> I'm currently in love with this Jay Godfrey Paradis dress in red silk - these are the photos from when I received it and was wondering whether to keep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is from tonight (I kept it -- the red color is too stunning to let go) when I finally had a chance to wear it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paired with Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, Salvatore Ferragamo Brick Clutch, and beige Christian Louboutin Daffodils)
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Amazing outfit, totally something I would wear. I love it!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *SchnauzerCrazy*!!  And so glad you kept the dress!  It looks amazing on you!!

*angelastoel* - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your IM jacket and the way you paired it with pink pants! You are fabulous as usual!!

*ByeKitty* - gorgeous dress (and gorgeous you too)!!

From my blog today (casual):


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today (casual):


 
Super cute, i especially love that belt and the top


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## LoveMyMarc

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ooh! I just discovered this thread! Awesome outfits, ladies -- I'm going to have to go through all 100 pages just to catch up!
> 
> I'm currently in love with this Jay Godfrey Paradis dress in red silk - these are the photos from when I received it and was wondering whether to keep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is from tonight (I kept it -- the red color is too stunning to let go) when I finally had a chance to wear it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paired with Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, Salvatore Ferragamo Brick Clutch, and beige Christian Louboutin Daffodils)
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


KEEP IT! It looks amazing on you!



purseaddict** said:


> Thanks *SchnauzerCrazy*!!  And so glad you kept the dress!  It looks amazing on you!!
> 
> *angelastoel* - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your IM jacket and the way you paired it with pink pants! You are fabulous as usual!!
> 
> *ByeKitty* - gorgeous dress (and gorgeous you too)!!
> 
> From my blog today (casual):


I looove this look. Definitely my style.  Your hair is gorgeous, btw.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hi ladies, looking good! 

Purseaddict: Your hair looks gorgeous on that shot!


----------



## airborne

everyone looks stunning - love this thread, keep the outfits / looks coming

 for everyone!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

black dress


----------



## talldrnkofwater

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of scarf:



This is such a prety outfit !


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## ByeKitty

It's super hot and humid today so I went for something... short


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Colorful vest


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## chanel*liz

alice & olivia dress with christian louboutin lady daffodile for night..

for day.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ann taylor jacket, no name brand shorts, and gucci boots


----------



## mrs moulds

purselover328 said:


> Memorial Day Vegas Trip!


 
Love all of your outfits.  But Miss Eva, I love the addition of the chain. Where did you get it?  I would love one for my Eva.


----------



## IrisCole

Blouse: Vintage
Skirt: BCBG Max Azria


----------



## gnatty8

What I wore today, heat, humidity, and red trousers..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks fab!


----------



## Cocoa_Bombshel

chanel*liz said:


> alice & olivia dress with christian louboutin lady daffodile for night..
> 
> for day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann taylor jacket, no name brand shorts, and gucci boots


 
I love your looks


----------



## Julide

IrisCole said:


> Blouse: Vintage
> Skirt: BCBG Max Azria



Love your outfit!!Beautiful colors!!


----------



## purselover328

mrs moulds said:


> Love all of your outfits.  But Miss Eva, I love the addition of the chain. Where did you get it?  I would love one for my Eva.



I got it at Nordys in the handbag section. Its actually a cell phone case.


----------



## mrs moulds

purselover328 said:


> I got it at Nordys in the handbag section. Its actually a cell phone case.


 
Really!

I just love how it makes the Eva look so dressy.  Now, I am going to blow the dust off of the Nordys card.


----------



## purselover328

mrs moulds said:


> Really!
> 
> I just love how it makes the Eva look so dressy.  Now, I am going to blow the dust off of the Nordys card.


Haha, It was only $50 bucks well worth it to me because I love the look of it too. Not to mention if you had bought a similar chain from LV it prob would have been a fortune!


----------



## initialed




----------



## chanel*liz

3.1 phillip lim cardigan, black shorts & christian louboutins


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 phillip lim cardigan, black shorts & christian louboutins



You look amazing!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Flares


----------



## NYCBelle

Yesterday's OOTD

Dress: Express
Shoes: Enzo Angiolini
Bangles: Century 21


----------



## sammie225

@chanelliz : you look fabulous,i want so see more outfits from you  dont you have a blog or something ?


----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *LoveMyMarc*, *caroulemapoulen*, *talldrnkofwater*!

Thanks *platinum_girly*!!  Loving the white/gray/black combo!

Love that black/white maxi *PHENOMENON*!

*PrincessBal* - fun outfit with the bright pink lipstick too!

*ByeKitty* - you look gorgeous in that dress!

*IrisCole* - love the embroidery on the vintage blouse!

*gnatty8* - great denim and red combo!

*initialed* - super cute casual outfit!  (And I like the "Dark" outfit from your blog)

*chanel*liz* - great striped cardi!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - love the flares!

*NYCBelle* - love the simple black and gold combo!  It's one of my favorites!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:





close up of the purse:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love the color combo. I love it when a man takes a chance with his wardrobe. You have excellent taste.






gnatty8 said:


> What I wore today, heat, humidity, and red trousers..


----------



## initialed

*purseaddict*** - Thank you so much! Yours is a nice easy look too!


----------



## airborne

love your black and white stripe top ( like it because it is quite versatile in which you can wear it as a top or a cardigan ),  nicely coordinated with the black button shorts -- also like how you wore the natural colored patent CLs which brought a lovely chic texture to this look as a whole -- loving the peek of red from the bottom your CLs (great color popper) 


chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 phillip lim cardigan, black shorts & christian louboutins


----------



## fshnonmymind

I've shown this green blazer before, but I had to show it again since I love it so much.


----------



## cbrooke

^Love everything about your outfit....shoes, blazer, even lipstick


----------



## tonkamama

Amazing outfits everyone!!!  

Me today ~


----------



## ashleyjena

Everyone looks so amazing!!! 

The colors on this came out a little wonky, the dress is actually dark grey, cardigan is light red/dark orange
Oh, and the shoes are low-ish patent nude heels, they look like flats, but they're heels!






looked way cuter without the cardigan, but it's sleeveless and that's not work appropriate for my job


----------



## xoxoCat

^ A lot of the fashion blogger have/covet that necklace!! So bold and beautiful. Was it from H&M?


xoxo Cat.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the purse:


I *LOVE* this look! Where'd you get your pants?


----------



## ashleyjena

xoxoCat said:


> ^ A lot of the fashion blogger have/covet that necklace!! So bold and beautiful. Was it from H&M?
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.



It was!!! I seriously searched 10 different h&ms before finding one at a relatively new store. They had at least 15! I was shocked! But also totally excited


----------



## pro_princess

I was channeling the 70's:


----------



## purseaddict**

*LoveMyMarc* - I got those pants on sale at Anthropologie a couple of years ago.  But they seem to always have a similar pair every season.

*fshnonmymind* - love that whole outfit!  Even your hair is chic!!

*tonkamama* - those flares look great on you and the red B is fantastic!

*ashleyjena* - such a cute work outfit!!  I'm sure it was cute w/o the cardi, but it looks great with it too!

*pro_princess* - love that 70's look!! Love that "Missoni-esque" top!!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:





close up:


----------



## ITLovesFashion

^ what a beautiful necklace!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

velvet burnout maxi skirt


----------



## angelastoel

today, black, white and something bright!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## pro_princess

My outfit today (the one I posted this morning was from yesterday):


----------



## chicology

My outfit some days back


----------



## ByeKitty

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up:


Very pretty and chic!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Rachel Roy dress, Hermes belt, Christian Louboutin lady daf in beige


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel*liz said:


> Rachel Roy dress, Hermes belt, Christian Louboutin lady daf in beige



Gorgeous!


----------



## chunkymonkey

chanel*liz said:


> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s130/tebIII/_DSC3186-1.jpg
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s130/tebIII/_DSC3189-1.jpg
> 
> Rachel Roy dress, Hermes belt, Christian Louboutin lady daf in beige



wow, stunning dress!


----------



## chunkymonkey

From today's blog:

















*Outfit details & more pictures on the blog*


----------



## trisha48228

angelastoel said:


>




love the look and chanel


----------



## trisha48228

xoxoCat said:


> Love your accessories, Tonkamama!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1536 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1522 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> Dress: Alice and Olivia
> Purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 85mm
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.
> 
> For more pics and info go to my blog: http://www.xoxocat.com​



Adorable.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

python blouse


----------



## xoxoCat

My crazy and over-board take on colorblocking. Ah well. Go big or go home...right? 




Colorblocking_1 by atreusZ, on Flickr



Colorblocking_5 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
More pics and info at my blog: www.xoxocat.com

Seeeee ya!


----------



## purseaddict**

*ITLovesFashion*, *ByeKitty* - Thanks!

*angelastoel* - like the black, white, and bright!

*platinum_girly* - love the whole outfit, even down to the shades!!

*pro_princess* - love that color combo!

*chicology* - beautiful dress and great accessories!!

*chanel*liz* - you look gorgy in that dress!

*chunkymonkey* - super cute!

*xoxoCat* - great color blocking, especially with that yellow clutch!! Like the attitude "go big or go home"!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today, I got it on sale! YAY!





close up:


----------



## ByeKitty

chanel*liz said:


> Rachel Roy dress, Hermes belt, Christian Louboutin lady daf in beige


Beautiful dress and belt!
Sigh.. I wish I could afford Hermès!


----------



## being.myself

xoxoCat said:


> My crazy and over-board take on colorblocking. ...http://www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Seeeee ya!



Awesome!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*xoxoCat*, I'm glad you went big because that looks fabulous and colorful (in a great way) on you!!!

This striped tee is a bit challenging for me style-wise so I've been trying to come up with outfits for it. Here is my second attempt:


----------



## chanel*liz

fshnonmymind said:


> *xoxoCat*, I'm glad you went big because that looks fabulous and colorful (in a great way) on you!!!
> 
> This striped tee is a bit challenging for me style-wise so I've been trying to come up with outfits for it. Here is my second attempt:


 
thats a cute blouse on you. striped tee's with khaki skirts looks really fresh right now for summer too


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - love the whole outfit, even down to the shades!!


 
Thanks girl, and you know you always look fab!!!


----------



## pro_princess

Thanks so much Sam! I love your outfits so much.

Here's what I'm wearing today, from my blog:


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## ITLovesFashion

Love!!


purseaddict** said:


> from my blog today, i got it on sale! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Missoni pants


----------



## KristyDarling

What a fun outfit, CrazyBeautifulU!!! Love it!


----------



## being.myself

platinum_girly said:


> ..



I love this dress on you, and it takes a lot for me to like this particular type of dress!


----------



## being.myself

*Chunkymonkey, crazybeautifulU, xoxoCat,* I love the composition and perspectives in your pics (as well as the style )


----------



## platinum_girly

being.myself said:


> I love this dress on you, and it takes a lot for me to like this particular type of dress!


 
Thankyou hun


----------



## Samia

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Missoni pants



Love our pants!


----------



## Samia

xoxoCat said:


> My crazy and over-board take on colorblocking. Ah well. Go big or go home...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_1 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_5 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
> More pics and info at my blog: www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Seeeee ya!



Great Color Blocking!


----------



## Samia

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today, I got it on sale! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up:



I love your dress, you look great!


----------



## soleilbrun

gnatty8 said:


> What I wore today, heat, humidity, and red trousers..


 Gnatty,
You're back and looking great as usual!


----------



## chanel*liz

Bebe dress, hermes kelly bag, christian louboutin ambertina shoes


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel*liz said:


> Bebe dress, hermes kelly bag, christian louboutin ambertina shoes



Gorgeous! Love those shoes!


----------



## gnatty8

soleilbrun said:


> Gnatty,
> You're back and looking great as usual!



Thanks!!  Maybe I need to post fits more frequently, lol


----------



## gnatty8

ByeKitty said:


>



This is really cool, I like!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

fshnonmymind said:


> *xoxoCat*, I'm glad you went big because that looks fabulous and colorful (in a great way) on you!!!
> 
> This striped tee is a bit challenging for me style-wise so I've been trying to come up with outfits for it. Here is my second attempt:



This is cute!  I love stripes!  You have such a lovely smile, its the first thing I notice in all your pics


----------



## Needanotherbag

*platinum_girly* - super cute dress!  May I ask where I might find one???


----------



## AEGIS

i love the colorblocking!



xoxoCat said:


> My crazy and over-board take on colorblocking. Ah well. Go big or go home...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_1 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_5 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
> More pics and info at my blog: http://www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Seeeee ya!




i love this dress.  i hope you don't mind me saying so but i feel like you should alter the hemline of this dress slightly.  it cuts you off just a little bit.



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today, I got it on sale! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up:




love the scarf!



ByeKitty said:


>




i love how much your bag pops!  what are those skulls.



angelastoel said:


> today, black, white and something bright!


----------



## madaddie




----------



## tonkamama

*madaddie ~* I read your blog and has "bookmarked" it...  love it!!  ESP I am a "Blythe" fan and have few "older" collections to myself...   

*purseaddict ~* thank you for your comment on my newly Bal collection...  I was hunting for a red bag so glad I found "her" finally.  

*Today's outfit ~ *


----------



## platinum_girly

Needanotherbag said:


> *platinum_girly* - super cute dress! May I ask where I might find one???


 
It is by Only, it is the "abbie" dress and i got it in the total eclipse variant, HTH babe


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *ITLovesFashion* and *Samia*!!

*AEGIS* - I don't mind at all!  I had thought the same thing too and wondered about getting the hem a little shorter!  Thanks!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Blazer


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## angelastoel

AEGIS said:


> i love the colorblocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this dress.  i hope you don't mind me saying so but i feel like you should alter the hemline of this dress slightly.  it cuts you off just a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how much your bag pops!  what are those skulls.



thanks! the skulls are hanging on a scarf, kinda a fashion joke, it's from horace.
And as I am a dentist I love skulls, hehe


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today (wore it to go paint with some gal pals):


----------



## xoxoCat

^ I wouldn't wear it to go painting, lol! It's such a nice dress.


xoxo Cat.


----------



## fshnonmymind

*purseaddict*, that is a gorgeous shade of green.

I wore a little bit of green in my outfit yesterday (excuse the goofy grin):


----------



## chanel*liz

fshnonmymind said:


> *purseaddict*, that is a gorgeous shade of green.
> 
> I wore a little bit of green in my outfit yesterday (excuse the goofy grin):


 
i love the pop of color in the shoes.


----------



## chanel*liz

rachel roy dress & christian louboutin shoes


----------



## xoxo_k_xoxo

Noukster said:


> Top: Snob (from loveyourstyle.nl)
> Blazer: H&M
> Harem pants: Amisu (from new yorker)
> Heels: Primark
> 
> xxx


Like the look...all in place


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

pleated leather skirt


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


>



Where'd you get your dress? So cute


----------



## platinum_girly

chanel*liz said:


> Where'd you get your dress? So cute


 
Hey babe, it is the ASOS mini twist bandeau bodycon dress: http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mini-...0.000&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Black 

I bought the petite version though, i am 5ft 6in so i am not sure how long the regular length would be... HTH 

BTW- you look fab in all your outfits in this thread plus you have great hair


----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


> Hey babe, it is the ASOS mini twist bandeau bodycon dress: http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mini-...0.000&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Black
> 
> I bought the petite version though, i am 5ft 6in so i am not sure how long the regular length would be... HTH
> 
> BTW- you look fab in all your outfits in this thread plus you have great hair



Thanks so much!!  and thank you.. You are always fab in all your outfits and always look perfect!!


----------



## trisha48228

love it!




xoxoCat said:


> My crazy and over-board take on colorblocking. Ah well. Go big or go home...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_1 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_5 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
> More pics and info at my blog: www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Seeeee ya!


----------



## trisha48228

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today, I got it on sale! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up:


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Thanks Trisha! ^.^


----------



## xoxoCat

chanel*liz said:


> rachel roy dress & christian louboutin shoes



Fabulous! Another Daffodil lover 


xoxo Cat.


----------



## *want it all*

Went back several pages  and it's nice to return to this thread and still see tpf'ers rockin' their outfits/accessories!   

*platinum_girly*: Love that pebbly Rocco!  Glad to see you're toting her around again!  

*xoxoCat*: The colorblocking is !  Not excessive at all!

*purseaddict*** : You always look so polished!  Love it!!!

*chanel liz*: You give me shoe envy w/all your CLs (not that I'd be able to wear half of your shoes due to the likely 5"+ height).  :shame:  
*
tonkamama*: You would have to bust out the coquelicot bal...and moutarde(?) bal!!!!!    I need coquelicot in my life!   
*
ByeKitty:* I'm not big on animal prints in general (it's not that I hate them, but I'm pretty particular about them, LOL, and I can only take small doses), but I dig the leopard scarf you wore. 

*gnatty*:  Yes, you should post more!    It's refreshing to see a male posting in here.


----------



## chanel*liz

Herve Leger + christian louboutin bianca in black


----------



## being.myself

chanel*liz said:


> Herve Leger + christian louboutin bianca in black



Woooooooooow you look like a trillion bucks!


----------



## xoxoCat

Maaaajor blonde envy induced by *chanel*liz*. 


xoxo Cat.


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## platinum_girly

chanel*liz said:


> Herve Leger + christian louboutin bianca in black


 
You have such gorgeous hair!!! Darn you are making me want to go back to platinum!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have a back log of ootds 
DVf pink crackerjack, rm Nikki in fig, jcrew suede coralies





F21cami, uniqlo stripped cardi, f21 jeans, target flats


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## talldrnkofwater

A wrinkled mess but I live the colors 
Jcrew bow skirt and Katie cardi, f21 tee, target flats


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Loving everyone's outfits!!!!  

PrincessBal - Would you say that your blazer is TTS?  TIA.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


>



Love this!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Orange + Blue


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Orange + Blue



Gorgeous color combination!


----------



## Nolia

Jacket: Danier Leather
Jeans: American Eagle
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!!


----------



## ByeKitty

There you go!
Not the most flattering pic, but still worth posting...


----------



## All About LV

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Camo jacket


LOVE the boots! may I ask what brand (sorry so late)


----------



## marie-lou

platinum_girly said:


>


 F I E R C E ! ! ! You look amazing, platinum!


----------



## marie-lou

ByeKitty said:


> There you go!
> Not the most flattering pic, but still worth posting...


 Love the skirt, sandals and necklace!! En leuke blog ook!


----------



## ByeKitty

marie-lou said:


> Love the skirt, sandals and necklace!! En leuke blog ook!


Thanks! Dankjewel


----------



## platinum_girly

marie-lou said:


> F I E R C E ! ! ! You look amazing, platinum!


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## chanel*liz

BCBG dress, Chanel belt & christian louboutin heels


----------



## hermesleger

chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, Chanel belt & christian louboutin heels



Beautiful!  Well coordinated


----------



## airborne

love your floral printed skirt, perfect look / outfit for the  summertime  --   







[/QUOTE]


----------



## .jourdyn.

* chanel*liz*: Super cute outfit!


----------



## chanel*liz

.jourdyn. said:


> * chanel*liz*: Super cute outfit!



Thank you *jourdyn*


----------



## chicology

PrincessBal said:


>



PrincessBal, I like this look. Casual yet chic. Red flats give a nice pop


----------



## chicology

chanel*liz said:


> Bebe dress, hermes kelly bag, christian louboutin ambertina shoes



Gorgeous! From the hair to the shoes....wow.


----------



## chicology

purseaddict** said:


> *ITLovesFashion*, *ByeKitty* - Thanks!
> 
> *angelastoel* - like the black, white, and bright!
> 
> *platinum_girly* - love the whole outfit, even down to the shades!!
> 
> *pro_princess* - love that color combo!
> 
> *chicology* - beautiful dress and great accessories!!
> 
> *chanel*liz* - you look gorgy in that dress!
> 
> *chunkymonkey* - super cute!
> 
> *xoxoCat* - great color blocking, especially with that yellow clutch!! Like the attitude "go big or go home"!



Thank you purseaddict


----------



## chicology

Chunkymonkey- I like the look 

xoxoCat- You look great in that colour bocking.


----------



## chicology

caroulemapoulen said:


>



The hairpiece is supremely cute


----------



## Sparklybags

Recent outfits, sorry for all the pics!


----------



## DizzyFairy

me yesterday :


----------



## instantvintage

chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, Chanel belt & christian louboutin heels



wow so pretty


----------



## instantvintage

talldrnkofwater said:


> I have a back log of ootds
> DVf pink crackerjack, rm Nikki in fig, jcrew suede coralies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F21cami, uniqlo stripped cardi, f21 jeans, target flats





Very cute dress - reminds me of a DVF one I have.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Knit dress


----------



## gnatty8

*want it all* said:


> *gnatty*:  Yes, you should post more!    It's refreshing to see a male posting in here.



I'll try, thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

chicology said:


> The hairpiece is supremely cute



Thank you so much!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You always have the best accessories!


----------



## Addictista

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much!



Holy Moly is that a real bug in that necklace?!!  I'm scared and fascinated at the same time.  What a terrific piece!  Your outfit is adorable.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't really like when I'm smiling with my teeth exposed, but I don't want to be seen as too serious either!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You always have the best accessories!



Thank you so much!  



Addictista said:


> Holy Moly is that a real bug in that necklace?!!  I'm scared and fascinated at the same time.  What a terrific piece!  Your outfit is adorable.



It is! From Asia somewhere, I'm happy the wasps isn't that big in Scandinavia! I would die if I met one of these alive.   And thank you very much!


----------



## platinum_girly

ByeKitty said:


> I don't really like when I'm smiling with my teeth exposed, but I don't want to be seen as too serious either!


 
Ack you should not worry, you have a really beautiful smile, and of course- great hair!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

platinum_girly said:


> Ack you should not worry, you have a really beautiful smile, and of course- great hair!!!


Aww thanks Platinum!!

Look:


----------



## pro_princess

Here's my outfit from yesterday and today from my blog:


----------



## chanel*liz

ByeKitty said:


> I don't really like when I'm smiling with my teeth exposed, but I don't want to be seen as too serious either!


 
You are super cute. You have a pretty smile!! You always look so good.


----------



## ByeKitty

chanel*liz said:


> You are super cute. You have a pretty smile!! You always look so good.


----------



## tknight

Hey guys...I am very scared to do this but hey I am going to go head and try this out!! This is my first outfit that I have ever posted on her...I am so nervous...Its not this best outfit but I thought it was cute...I love everyones style on here!!!btw


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tknight said:


> Hey guys...I am very scared to do this but hey I am going to go head and try this out!! This is my first outfit that I have ever posted on her...I am so nervous...Its not this best outfit but I thought it was cute...I love everyones style on here!!!btw



You look great! I love your necklace and sandals!


----------



## chanel*liz

Lush dress, christian louboutin shoes, stella & dot necklace


----------



## chanel*liz

tknight said:


> Hey guys...I am very scared to do this but hey I am going to go head and try this out!! This is my first outfit that I have ever posted on her...I am so nervous...Its not this best outfit but I thought it was cute...I love everyones style on here!!!btw


 
Like how you accessorized your outfit! And omg, cute doggie!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel*liz said:


> Lush dress, christian louboutin shoes, stella & dot necklace



Fabulous as usual!


----------



## tknight

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look great! I love your necklace and sandals!


 Thanks I got the sandals from Plato's Closet for $5 and the necklace at forever 21....


----------



## tknight

chanel*liz said:


> Like how you accessorized your outfit! And omg, cute doggie!!


 
Thank you so much that was a little $5 dress from wal mart I thought I could make it look cute...lol  also Thanks as well thats my dog Brazil she is my heart!!!


----------



## tknight

chanel*liz said:


> Lush dress, christian louboutin shoes, stella & dot necklace


 
I love your dress and killa shoes!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard pumps


----------



## tonkamama

*want it all* said:


> Went back several pages  and it's nice to return to this thread and still see tpf'ers rockin' their outfits/accessories!
> 
> *platinum_girly*: Love that pebbly Rocco!  Glad to see you're toting her around again!
> 
> *xoxoCat*: The colorblocking is !  Not excessive at all!
> 
> *purseaddict*** : You always look so polished!  Love it!!!
> 
> *chanel liz*: You give me shoe envy w/all your CLs (not that I'd be able to wear half of your shoes due to the likely 5"+ height).  :shame:
> *
> tonkamama*: You would have to bust out the coquelicot bal...and moutarde(?) bal!!!!!    I need coquelicot in my life!
> *
> ByeKitty:* I'm not big on animal prints in general (it's not that I hate them, but I'm pretty particular about them, LOL, and I can only take small doses), but I dig the leopard scarf you wore.
> 
> *gnatty*:  Yes, you should post more!    It's refreshing to see a male posting in here.


**want it all* *~ Thank you so Dear!!...  what can I say more...  I love my Bal!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Today having afternoon tea with BFF...


----------



## purselover328

tknight said:


> Hey guys...I am very scared to do this but hey I am going to go head and try this out!! This is my first outfit that I have ever posted on her...I am so nervous...Its not this best outfit but I thought it was cute...I love everyones style on here!!!btw


 You look really cute! Welcome


----------



## chicology

tonkamama said:


> Today having afternoon tea with BFF...



I like your top.


----------



## chicology

Looking bright?


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## tknight

purselover328 said:


> You look really cute! Welcome


 
Thank you! I tried to order something for my dog on your website but I couldnt see the prices.....


----------



## purselover328

tknight said:


> Thank you! I tried to order something for my dog on your website but I couldnt see the prices.....


 Really?? I aplogize, I'll have to check it out and see what the problem is! I will send you a message!


----------



## purselover328

tknight said:


> Thank you! I tried to order something for my dog on your website but I couldnt see the prices.....


 You should be able to see the prices now, I made a few adjustments. If you are still having trouble viewing them, please let me know which items you are interested in and I can give the prices!

Thank you for checking us out!


----------



## tknight

purselover328 said:


> You should be able to see the prices now, I made a few adjustments. If you are still having trouble viewing them, please let me know which items you are interested in and I can give the prices!
> 
> Thank you for checking us out!


 
You are welcome! I just thought it was neat because you have a shihtzu named Paris and I have one her name is Brazil


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Striped top and suede skinnies


----------



## PHENOMENON

Today


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love your leather jacket, what is the brand please?


----------



## purseaddict**

**want it all** - Thank you!
*
chanel*liz* - gorgeous! gorgeous! gorgeous!
*
annaversary* - cute outfit from Cheesecake factory night!
*
talldrnkofwater* - loving all the outfits from the backlog, especially the turquoise and yellow outfit!

*caroulemapoulen* - those acne heels are amazing!!  you really do have the best accessories (love that prada bag)!  also, the cream blouse and your make up are gorgeous in the last pics!

*PrincessBal* - great greige outfit!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - beautiful orange top!
*
Nolia* - looking very sharp!  Wow!!

*ByeKitty* - even a not flattering picture of you is beautiful!

*Sparklybags* -all your recent outfit are super cute!

*DizzyFairy* - great casual outfit! Love how the gucci and shoes match!
*
pro_princess* - loving that green/floral combo!! :o)

*tknight* - welcome!!  that's a great outfit!  love the turquoise peeking out! (and your puppy is super cute too!)

*tonkamama* - love the whole outfit!! especially the stripes on the top - who is it by?

*chicology* - Love the fuchsia and leopard combo!!  That bag (from the details on your blog) is SUPER CUTE!!!

*platinum_girly* - this last outfit is   love the way your hair is up with the hairband too!!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:










From friday:


----------



## purselover328

tknight said:


> You are welcome! I just thought it was neat because you have a shihtzu named Paris and I have one her name is Brazil


 Awe how cute, I saw her she's so freakin cute!!


----------



## Nolia

purseaddict** said:


> *
> Nolia* - looking very sharp!  Wow!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

platinum_girly said:


> ^Love your leather jacket, what is the brand please?



Warehouse


----------



## caroulemapoulen

purseaddict** said:


> *caroulemapoulen* - those acne heels are amazing!!  you really do have the best accessories (love that prada bag)!  also, the cream blouse and your make up are gorgeous in the last pics!



Aww, thank you very very much!


----------



## KristyDarling

platinum_girly said:


>



LOVE your hair like that! Very elegant but not fussy -- "effortless chic!"


----------



## chicology

platinum_girly said:


>



Nice! The gold is co-ordinated throughout....from the gold headband, gold hardware of the bag, the gold ring, gold watch,gold hoop earrings...


----------



## chicology

Thanks Sam


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - this last outfit is  love the way your hair is up with the hairband too!!


 
Thankyou doll 



PHENOMENON said:


> Warehouse


 
Oh wow, i was thinking you were going to say some high end designer that i couldn't afford, this is definately in my price range 



KristyDarling said:


> LOVE your hair like that! Very elegant but not fussy -- "effortless chic!"


 
Thankyou hun :kiss:



chicology said:


> Nice! The gold is co-ordinated throughout....from the gold headband, gold hardware of the bag, the gold ring, gold watch,gold hoop earrings...


 
LOL i am am truly a gold girl, i cannot wear silver at all, no matter what it is


----------



## tknight

MY OOTD....I was so comfortable yesterday decided to go to work that way..lol








Jewelry:





Shoes:


----------



## tknight

purseaddict** said:


> **want it all** - Thank you!
> 
> *chanel*liz* - gorgeous! gorgeous! gorgeous!
> 
> *annaversary* - cute outfit from Cheesecake factory night!
> 
> *talldrnkofwater* - loving all the outfits from the backlog, especially the turquoise and yellow outfit!
> 
> *caroulemapoulen* - those acne heels are amazing!! you really do have the best accessories (love that prada bag)! also, the cream blouse and your make up are gorgeous in the last pics!
> 
> *PrincessBal* - great greige outfit!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU* - beautiful orange top!
> 
> *Nolia* - looking very sharp! Wow!!
> 
> *ByeKitty* - even a not flattering picture of you is beautiful!
> 
> *Sparklybags* -all your recent outfit are super cute!
> 
> *DizzyFairy* - great casual outfit! Love how the gucci and shoes match!
> 
> *pro_princess* - loving that green/floral combo!! :o)
> 
> *tknight - welcome!! that's a great outfit! love the turquoise peeking out! (and your puppy is super cute too!)*
> 
> *tonkamama* - love the whole outfit!! especially the stripes on the top - who is it by?
> 
> *chicology* - Love the fuchsia and leopard combo!! That bag (from the details on your blog) is SUPER CUTE!!!
> 
> *platinum_girly* - this last outfit is  love the way your hair is up with the hairband too!!


 

Thank you so much!!!! I am going to follow your blog btw!!! Love your outfts...


----------



## purselover328

tknight said:


> MY OOTD....I was so comfortable yesterday decided to go to work that way..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes:


Another cute outfit, with darling Brazil!


----------



## tknight

purselover328 said:


> Another cute outfit, with darling Brazil!


 
Thank u so much!!! She is my boo!!! Love her she never lets me take a picture alone! lol


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

buckle boots


----------



## tonkamama

chicology said:


> I like your top.


*chicology ~* Thank you Dear !!  Your flats are so cute!!


----------



## tonkamama

purseaddict** said:


> *tonkamama* - love the whole outfit!! especially the stripes on the top - who is it by?


*purseaddict** ~* Thank you !!   My top is by _Miss Sixty_... love all your summer dresses...


----------



## chanel*liz

theory trench, louboutin shoes






lush dress


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## tknight

^^^^ I love your dress!!!! So pretty


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love this dress, I wanted it in purple but it was sold out, looks great on you.



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## sonya

Great photo!




madaddie said:


>


----------



## sonya

A super cute look!



xoxoCat said:


> My crazy and over-board take on colorblocking. Ah well. Go big or go home...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_1 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking_5 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
> More pics and info at my blog: http://www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Seeeee ya!


----------



## sonya

Gorgeous dress!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ooh! I just discovered this thread! Awesome outfits, ladies -- I'm going to have to go through all 100 pages just to catch up!
> 
> I'm currently in love with this Jay Godfrey Paradis dress in red silk - these are the photos from when I received it and was wondering whether to keep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is from tonight (I kept it -- the red color is too stunning to let go) when I finally had a chance to wear it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paired with Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster, Salvatore Ferragamo Brick Clutch, and beige Christian Louboutin Daffodils)
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sonya said:


> Gorgeous dress!



Thank you to you and to everone else who has been kind enough to comment on the dress!! I'm sorry I didn't reply to everyone individually-- I was in Miami celebrating the birth of my niece and just returned home. So thank you again tPF ladies -- you are all the sweetest


----------



## Addictista

platinum_girly said:


>



You look amazing!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## platinum_girly

ilovefashion87 said:


> I love this dress, I wanted it in purple but it was sold out, looks great on you.


 


Addictista said:


> You look amazing!


 
Thankyou so much ladies, and *ilovefashion87* i also wanted the dress in purple, it is gorgeous, i believe that they pop up on E-bay from time to time though


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Suede black pumps


----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


>



I love this dress. Where'd you buy it and the brand, please?


----------



## platinum_girly

chanel*liz said:


> I love this dress. Where'd you buy it and the brand, please?


 
The brand is ASOS but i believe that they are all sold out now babe 

BTW i meant to mention that you look stunning in your last outfits posted


----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


> The brand is ASOS but i believe that they are all sold out now babe
> 
> BTW i meant to mention that you look stunning in your last outfits posted



Aw thank you!!   Do you know the name of the dress? I want to try and search for it on ebay


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PrincessBal said:


>



This outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I haven't posted since last week, so here are a few catch-up outfits.










This one was a blazer, but I hacked it up a bit and turned it into a vest.


----------



## platinum_girly

chanel*liz said:


> Aw thank you!!   Do you know the name of the dress? I want to try and search for it on ebay


 
Here it is babe: http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Embellished-Cuff-Chiffon-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1434066 HTH


----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


> Here it is babe: http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Embellished-Cuff-Chiffon-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1434066 HTH



Thank you!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Suede black pumps



Those shoes are too beautiful. May I ask who they're by?


xoxo Cat.


----------



## Sparklybags

Love both of these!!!



fshnonmymind said:


> I haven't posted since last week, so here are a few catch-up outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was a blazer, but I hacked it up a bit and turned it into a vest.


----------



## chicology

fshnonmymind said:


> I haven't posted since last week, so here are a few catch-up outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was a blazer, but I hacked it up a bit and turned it into a vest.



I like your second outfit


----------



## tknight

fshnonmymind said:


> I haven't posted since last week, so here are a few catch-up outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was a blazer, but I hacked it up a bit and turned it into a vest.


 
Love both looks!! You look amazing! LOVE YOUR BLOG BTW!!! If everyone can tell im a sucka for a good blog! lol


----------



## PHENOMENON

platinum_girly said:


> Oh wow, i was thinking you were going to say some high end designer that i couldn't afford, this is definately in my price range



No, I'm just a poor student  I bought it a year ago btw


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

suede flares


----------



## iluvmybags

I bared my legs for the first time in years!!  I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older.  This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.  

I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

iluvmybags said:


> I bared my legs for the first time in years!!  I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older.  This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.
> 
> I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)



You have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of -- you look terrific!! Bare them and be proud


----------



## tknight

PrincessBal said:


>


 
Love your maxi skirt!! You look great!!


----------



## chanel*liz

iluvmybags said:


> I bared my legs for the first time in years!!  I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older.  This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.
> 
> I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)



OMG! You are smokin!! You have nothing to be ashamed of - your legs are rockin!!


----------



## iluvmybags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of -- you look terrific!! Bare them and be proud





chanel*liz said:


> OMG! You are smokin!! You have nothing to be ashamed of - your legs are rockin!!


:shame: Thank you so much!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Look at me doing a little pattern experiment!


----------



## Addictista

iluvmybags said:


> I bared my legs for the first time in years!!  I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older.  This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.
> 
> I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)



I love that dress and your legs are great!


----------



## chanel*liz

Herve Leger dress & Christian Louboutin Balota 150 heels


----------



## ilovechanel2

iluvmybags said:


> I bared my legs for the first time in years!! I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older. This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.
> 
> I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)


  You look stunning! I love the outfit and the bag!


----------



## ilovechanel2

chanel*liz said:


> Herve Leger dress & Christian Louboutin Balota 150 heels


 
Very nice. You always look gorgeous!


----------



## ilovechanel2

I can't comment on everyone individually but so many nice outfits!
I want to go shopping :greengrin:


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Me yesterday!


----------



## purselover328

iluvmybags said:


> I bared my legs for the first time in years!! I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older. This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.
> 
> I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)


 You look amazing!


----------



## princesspig

iluvmybags said:


> I bared my legs for the first time in years!!  I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older.  This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.
> 
> I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)



You look amazing!

I'm just at home today, waiting for DHL.
I found a few brand new polo shirts in the bottom of my dresser - I bought them a while ago on sale, but haven't worn them yet. So today was the day for the white one (there's a shocking pink one too, but that will have to be another day). Paired with slightly loose jeans, tan heeled sandals (also never used) and jewelry from Tiffany, Van der Bauwede, Bvlgari and Swarovski, and old (vintage?) pearl earrings.
If going out, the green Mulberry Mini Alexa seen in a few of the pics will come with me.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Knit shorts


----------



## chloe_chanel

Such a cute, casual look 



princesspig said:


> You look amazing!
> 
> I'm just at home today, waiting for DHL.
> I found a few brand new polo shirts in the bottom of my dresser - I bought them a while ago on sale, but haven't worn them yet. So today was the day for the white one (there's a shocking pink one too, but that will have to be another day). Paired with slightly loose jeans, tan heeled sandals (also never used) and jewelry from Tiffany, Van der Bauwede, Bvlgari and Swarovski, and old (vintage?) pearl earrings.
> If going out, the green Mulberry Mini Alexa seen in a few of the pics will come with me.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I LOVE THIS LOOK! This is something I'd totally wear 



ITLovesFashion said:


> Me yesterday!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

ITA ^^^ that is a great outfit @itlovesfashion.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ITLovesFashion said:


> Me yesterday!



Love this!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*sparklybags*, *chicology* and *tknight* thank you for your nice comments!!

*ITLovesFashion*, I love all of that purple and your shoes are wonderful.


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## madaddie

sonya said:


> Great photo!



Thankew.


----------



## chicology

ByeKitty said:


>



So chic


----------



## chicology

Princesspig, your accessories are lovely.

iluvmybags, your legs look fine. You're too self conscious


----------



## chicology

Miss Pinky today


----------



## chicology

Pic too small previously..


----------



## shalomjude

iluvmybags said:


> I bared my legs for the first time in years!!  I almost ALWAYS wear leggings or tights under my dresses, as I've been very self-conscious about my legs as I get older.  This is one reason why I hadn't worn this dress til now -- this is the Zac Posen for Target Snap Tape Dress from last summer.
> 
> I love this dress so much -- and I have to admit, I don't think my legs look THAT bad (altho I think the shoes make a big difference -- it was between these and black strappy sandals and those seemed to make my legs look bigger!)



I love this look .. you look fab and your celine is just stunning


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Wearing shorts again! It's too hot to wear jeans. Very simple outfit and rocking accessories.


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *tknight*!!  You're blog is cute too!! 

Thank you for the update *tonkamama*! Those stripes really are great!

*ByeKitty* - like the pattern experiment!  It works well! :o)

*PHENOMENON* - love that jacket and outfit!

*platinum_girly* - love that dress! It's so retro chic!

*fshnonmymind* - great bursts of color on the feet!  Love the way it makes your outfits pop!

*ITLovesFashion* - Your blog is so cute!! Love the celeb faces!  That's so clever!!


----------



## purseaddict**

Some catch up since I've been out of town:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ITLovesFashion said:


> Wearing shorts again! It's too hot to wear jeans. Very simple outfit and rocking accessories.



Love this!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - love that dress! It's so retro chic!


 
Thankyou doll and you know i LOVE that LV that you have, i need one in my life!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

lace shorts + fringe boots


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Gorgeous! I really love your style.


----------



## Sparklybags

Love this! Wear is your gorgeous ring and lutch from??



ITLovesFashion said:


> Wearing shorts again! It's too hot to wear jeans. Very simple outfit and rocking accessories.


----------



## Antares6

purseaddict** said:


> Some catch up since I've been out of town:


Great outfits! Btw, I love your blogYou have great style, I'll be def checking it out in the future


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Purse Addict - all your outfits in post #1923 are lovely. You have really nice taste in clothing. 

Platinum_Girly - you have great thighs and legs! The blue shorts look very nice on you in post #1925.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *Antares6* and *Peggy Bundy*!!

*iluvmybags* - just saw your pic!!  So lovely and I love your Celine too!

*princesspig* - beautiful jewelry and that green Mulberry is so fun!

*caroulemapoulen* - Love that last outfit! Very Isabel Marant-like which a great thing to me!!  So chic!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Love this outfit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

purseaddict** said:


> *caroulemapoulen* - Love that last outfit! Very Isabel Marant-like which a great thing to me!!  So chic!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love this outfit!



Thank you very much, ladies.


----------



## SerraEstrella

ITLovesFashion said:


> Wearing shorts again! It's too hot to wear jeans. Very simple outfit and rocking accessories.



I must have that ring on your right hand. the antique looking one....can I hv some info on this ring . pls pls


----------



## ByeKitty

Thai earrings!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Green + Nude platform pumps


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ITLovesFashion

purseaddict** said:


> *ITLovesFashion* - Your blog is so cute!! Love the celeb faces! That's so clever!!


 
Thank you dear!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

SerraEstrella said:


> I must have that ring on your right hand. the antique looking one....can I hv some info on this ring . pls pls


 
The ring is from bcbg, I got it last year in NYC. I have other 2 styles, will post pics soon. Hope this helps! Let me know if you get it!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Sparklybags said:


> Love this! Wear is your gorgeous ring and lutch from??


 
The ring is by bcbg. I have no clue on the clutch, I got it for like 20 euros in a small shop in my city.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love this!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

purseaddict** said:


> Some catch up since I've been out of town:



Ah I love that dress! Who makes it?


----------



## purselover328




----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today at the Carlsberg brewery:


----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


>



love your sandals.. brand please?


----------



## platinum_girly

chanel*liz said:


> love your sandals.. brand please?


 
Hey gorgeous, they are by "New look", they were only something like £16.99!


----------



## purseaddict**

letsgoshopping said:


> Ah I love that dress! Who makes it?



Hi *letsgoshopping*!! It's from Forever 21 (but I got it last year)!!  :o)


----------



## SerraEstrella

ITLovesFashion said:


> The ring is from bcbg, I got it last year in NYC. I have other 2 styles, will post pics soon. Hope this helps! Let me know if you get it!


Oh thanks ! Was it called the stone armor ring?


----------



## chanel*liz




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pink shorts + Clogs


----------



## platinum_girly

chanel*liz said:


>


 
I DIE for that bag!!! You look gorgeous as always


----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


> I DIE for that bag!!! You look gorgeous as always



Thanks babe!!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

SerraEstrella said:


> Oh thanks ! Was it called the stone armor ring?


 
I can't really remember!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Friday's outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lovely, i really like the bag too, Gucci?


----------



## ITLovesFashion

platinum_girly said:


> ^Lovely, i really like the bag too, Gucci?


 
Yes! Don't know the style name tho.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*ITLovesFashion* - I notice you hold pics of models, what does that mean?  Nice bag and love your necklace


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## kat99

chanel*liz said:


>



Very pretty! 

From my blog:


----------



## chanel*liz

kat99 said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> From my blog:



you look great!!!


----------



## Sparklybags

kat99 said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> From my blog:


 

Love this outfit, you look great!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel*liz said:


>



I love your dress!


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## chunkymonkey

From the blog today:


















More photos and outfit details on *the blog*

.


----------



## *want it all*

Sorry for quoting a bunch of old outfits, but I've been absent from this thread for a while so here we go.  Ahem...



purseaddict** said:


> Some catch up since I've been out of town:


You look summery fresh, girl!



platinum_girly said:


>


Love the easy, breezy charm of this outfit!  



purselover328 said:


>


You are so cute!



ITLovesFashion said:


> Friday's outfit!


Another winner!  That necklace is particularly fab! 



Oops, and I ran out of allotted image space, but *chunkymonkey*: You do a great job of layering!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here are a few of my recent outfits:


----------



## madaddie

I love my Polar Bear Sweater!


----------



## madaddie

My BF in a preppy outfit. &#9829;


----------



## ashleyjena

fshnonmymind said:


> Here are a few of my recent outfits:




Wow! I totally love that bird dress!! Where is it from?


----------



## trisha48228

fshnonmymind said:


> Here are a few of my recent outfits:



Love your shorts. Where did you get the cream pair?  Did you purchase this year?


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Wearing Missoni tank top today!


----------



## purseaddict**

*platinum_girly* - smokin' body!!  And LOVE the transformers tee!!

*purselover328* - love that outfit with the white shirt, jeans, and sandals!  You look great!

*caroulemapoulen* - looking great at the brewery!  love those boots!

*kat99* - beautiful mint dress! Love how you paired it with the neutrals!

*ByeKitty* - Loving all your cropped harem pants outfits!

*chanel*liz* - just gorgeous!

*CrazyBeautifulU* - I think we are clog twins!

*chunkymonkey* - love that dress!

*fshnonmymind* - LOVE that featherstone dress with the bird print and how you paired it with the cardigan/ribbon belt!  GREAT outfit!!

*madaddie* - you have the cutest pieces of clothing!  Love that bear sweater!! And your BF has a super cute outfit to match!

*ITLovesFashion* - love the missoni top and that ysl necklace is to die for!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog yesterday (doing casual):


----------



## ITLovesFashion

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog yesterday (doing casual):


I want that hat!!! Looks great on you. And that little parrot is so cute!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

DC-Cutie said:


> *ITLovesFashion* - I notice you hold pics of models, what does that mean? Nice bag and love your necklace


 
Thanks!
I hold pics of celebrities to hide my face (this idea was originally for my blog). Even if here on tpf I post the picture where my face is cropped I think it's nice to see the celeb-of-the-day as well!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

*want it all* said:


> Another winner! That necklace is particularly fab!


Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly

ITLovesFashion said:


> Wearing Missoni tank top today!


 
Another lovely outfit, especially love the Chanel!!!



purseaddict** said:


> *platinum_girly* - smokin' body!! And LOVE the transformers tee!!


 
Awww thanks hunny, you are a doll!



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog yesterday (doing casual):


 
LOVE those bangles! The embellished one is definately something that i would wear 

My OOFD:


----------



## ITLovesFashion

platinum_girly said:


> Another lovely outfit, especially love the Chanel!!!


 
Thank you dear!

Love your ooft! Grey+gold is a perfect match!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fringe boots + Lace trim shorts


----------



## chanel*liz

madaddie said:


> I love my Polar Bear Sweater!



You're so cute!!! I love all your outfits


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## iluvmybags

My work outfit last night --

MbyMJ Dress, MJ Leather Jacket
Lanvin Grey Clasp Bag
Mark for Avon Shoes


----------



## fshnonmymind

*ashleyjena*, the bird dress is from Erin Fetherston. I purchased it from her website, but this was a few months back.

*trisha48228*, the cream shorts are from H&M and I got them about two weeks ago so you might be able to find them in the store.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## purselover328




----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Y*our dress is too cute. Where is it from?
*



purselover328 said:


>


----------



## madaddie

chanel*liz said:


> You're so cute!!! I love all your outfits



Thankies sweetie, you are too kind.


----------



## purselover328

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Y*our dress is too cute. Where is it from?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purselover328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I got it at TJ Max actually!
Click to expand...


----------



## purseaddict**

*angelastoel* - love that Patrizia Pepe jacket!  Reminds me of the IM Flana!  Looks great on you!

*iluvmybags* - fantastic MJ jacket!!  Love the shoulders!

*PrincessBal* - super cute outfit and still wanting to steal your H&M necklace!

*purselover328* - love that dress!  And the sandals and LV!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Wearing stripes today!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*ITLovesFashion* - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this entire look!!!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

DC-Cutie said:


> *ITLovesFashion* - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this entire look!!!


 
Thank you DC!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

green pumps


----------



## quynh_1206

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Y*our dress is too cute. Where is it from?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purselover328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Cute! I could never find anything remotely close to this cute at TJ Maxx!
Click to expand...


----------



## quynh_1206

ITLovesFashion said:


> Wearing stripes today!


 
I am in love with this whole ensemble! You wear it so well.


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## kgirl<3

ITLovesFashion said:


> Wearing stripes today!



LOVE THIS.


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


>


Where did you get that bag again girl? I need to find me one, can you PM me w/the info? You look great!


----------



## PrincessBal

Sorry for the fuzziness - but this is my favourite shot from today ...


----------



## ByeKitty

^ You live in a pretty place!
Or aren't you at home?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

purselover328 said:


> Alex Spoils Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y*our dress is too cute. Where is it from?*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I got it at TJ Max actually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love TJ Max!!! I get so much from there. But you have to act quickly, right!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## airborne

loving your gucci bag. beautiful necklace as well, you are so creative, loving those photo shots, **kate moss is one of my fabulous favorites



ITLovesFashion said:


> Friday's outfit!


----------



## chanel*liz

ByeKitty said:


>



wow you look great!!


----------



## chanel*liz

PrincessBal said:


> Sorry for the fuzziness - but this is my favourite shot from today ...



so chic and polished and put together!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

front:





back:


----------



## PrincessBal

Thanks girls! I do live in a pretty place (London) but currently I am in Copenhagen! It is super beautiful here! I took soo many touristy photo's - lol..


----------



## ITLovesFashion

airborne said:


> loving your gucci bag. beautiful necklace as well, you are so creative, loving those photo shots, **kate moss is one of my fabulous favorites


 
Thank you *Airborne*!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

quynh_1206 said:


> I am in love with this whole ensemble! You wear it so well.


 
Many thanks!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

kgirl<3 said:


> LOVE THIS.


 
Thank you!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Love this skirt! You've got a rocking body!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Today's outfit!


----------



## purselover328

Alex Spoils Me said:


> purselover328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love TJ Max!!! I get so much from there. But you have to act quickly, right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is very hit or miss!
Click to expand...


----------



## purselover328

quynh_1206 said:


> Alex Spoils Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y*our dress is too cute. Where is it from?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Cute! I could never find anything remotely close to this cute at TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, me either I stumbled across this one couldn't believe it!
Click to expand...


----------



## platinum_girly

chanel*liz said:


> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:


 
LOVE your belt and bag, so chic! 



ITLovesFashion said:


> Love this skirt! You've got a rocking body!


 
Awww thankyou 



ITLovesFashion said:


> Today's outfit!


 
You put an outfit together beautifully, great job


----------



## Deborah1986

PrincessBal said:


> Sorry for the fuzziness - but this is my favourite shot from today ...


----------



## ByeKitty

chanel*liz said:


> wow you look great!!


Thanks!! You always look great, too - very sexy dresses, and the nice designer shoes I wish I could afford!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

platinum_girly said:


> You put an outfit together beautifully, great job


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today (they're wide leg pants!):


----------



## ITLovesFashion

^^ I've been obsessed with that bag for years!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Missoni-ish skirt


----------



## Touch

chanel*liz said:


> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:


LOVE it ALL. You're so fab!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Suede shirt


----------



## scoobiesmomma

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today (they're wide leg pants!):



Love your Chanel and pants, very chic!!



platinum_girly said:


>




You have ah-mazing Legs!!! Killer!


----------



## platinum_girly

scoobiesmomma said:


> You have ah-mazing Legs!!! Killer!


 
Awww thankyou


----------



## juneping

i was playing with my wardrobe....


----------



## Antares6

juneping said:


> i was playing with my wardrobe....


 This is very cute-I wish I could wear heels that high!


----------



## airborne

fantastic! so loving those wide leg pants (the pattern / pleated detail is super awesome)- nice Chanel bag as well , love your style 










[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

Antares6 said:


> This is very cute-I wish I could wear heels that high!



thanks!!
i fell in them once at a restaurant...the floor was wet and i didn't see it....ush:


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


> i was playing with my wardrobe....



Love your Marni shoes!! What color are they?


----------



## juneping

Julide said:


> Love your Marni shoes!! What color are they?



thanks!!
they are dark brown, with the two upper straps in black patent.


----------



## chanel*liz




----------



## chanel*liz

Touch said:


> LOVE it ALL. You're so fab!



Thanks love!!


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> they are dark brown, with the two upper straps in black patent.



O.M.G.!!! We are twins!!!!!!!


----------



## juneping

Julide said:


> O.M.G.!!! We are twins!!!!!!!



do you wear yours out and about? i fell in mine once and i sort of only wear them indoor...or i hold on to bf like a koala hold on to a tree.


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


> do you wear yours out and about? i fell in mine once and i sort of only wear them indoor...or i hold on to bf like a koala hold on to a tree.



:lolots:I am the same as you!! I wore them once with tights...needless to say I have been scared of them ever since! But they are pretty


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

juneping said:


> i was playing with my wardrobe....



those shoes are just divine. marni? out of my league, lol.


----------



## juneping

Alex Spoils Me said:


> those shoes are just divine. marni? out of my league, lol.



yes, they are marni. i got them full price but they put them on sale after a week. so i asked for price adjustment and they did...was about $540 something....


----------



## purseaddict**

*scoobiesmomma* - Thank you!

*juneping* - great outfit for just playing around in your wardrobe!  Like the leather shorts and oversized chiffon top combo!

Thanks *airborne*!  You always have the sweetest things to say!

*chanel*liz* - LOVE that dress with the hearts!  It's so cute!  (I  hearts!!)

*Alex Spoils Me* - I love your new avatar with the cowbell!  That's the best!!


----------



## purseaddict**

From blog today (wore for brother's graduation dinner):


----------



## tknight

purselover328 said:


>


 
Awww you look so cute Love the dress


----------



## Addictista

chanel*liz said:


>



I  that dress - you always look great!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

green skirt + Clogs


----------



## chanel*liz

purseaddict** said:


> From blog today (wore for brother's graduation dinner):



 I love hearts too!!  -- I love this look on you! So polished and chic. Love your chanel also!!


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> From blog today (wore for brother's graduation dinner):


 

FABULOUS, that Chanel is simply divine!


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## airborne

you are very welcome, you always wear the things I like, lol


purseaddict** said:


> *scoobiesmomma* - Thank you!
> 
> *juneping* - great outfit for just playing around in your wardrobe!  Like the leather shorts and oversized chiffon top combo!
> 
> Thanks *airborne*!  You always have the sweetest things to say!
> 
> *chanel*liz* - LOVE that dress with the hearts!  It's so cute!  (I  hearts!!)
> 
> *Alex Spoils Me* - I love your new avatar with the cowbell!  That's the best!!


----------



## purselover328

tknight said:


> Awww you look so cute Love the dress



Thank you


----------



## xoxoCat

IMG_1649 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_1613 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_1655 by atreusZ, on Flickr


Details on my bloggie: www.xoxocat.com​

xoxo Cat


----------



## vhdos

Nothing fancy.  Just a casual date night dinner with DH last night:


Black shorts, white lace top, beige wedge sandals
Accessories: long gold chain/black onyx clover necklace, stacked gold bangles, Bronze Metallic Chanel Half Moon Wallet on Chain (worn as a clutch with chain tucked inside).


----------



## vhdos

purseaddict** said:


> From blog today (wore for brother's graduation dinner):



Gorgeous  You look so elegant and chic.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

purseaddict** said:


> *scoobiesmomma*
> *Alex Spoils Me - I love your new avatar with the cowbell!  That's the best!!*


*
*


Thanks. I love your recent outfit, per usual.


----------



## juneping

girls night out.
Asos top
H&M tulip skirt,
YSL tribute


----------



## purseaddict**

Love this GNO outfit, especially skirt and shoes!



juneping said:


> girls night out.
> Asos top
> H&M tulip skirt,
> YSL tribute


----------



## juneping

^^thanks!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

little black dress


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## purseaddict**

chanel*liz said:


> I love hearts too!!  -- I love this look on you! So polished and chic. Love your chanel also!!



Thanks chanel*liz!



platinum_girly said:


> FABULOUS, that Chanel is simply divine!



Thanks platinum!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the striped dress and blazer!



ByeKitty said:


>



Great jacket and Docs!



xoxoCat said:


> IMG_1649 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1613 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1655 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Details on my bloggie: http://www.xoxocat.com​
> 
> xoxo Cat



Love that polka dot top and of course the Chanel too!!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Thanks. I love your recent outfit, per usual.


Thanks Alex Spoils Me


----------



## laru

chanel*liz said:


> Rachel Roy dress, Hermes belt, Christian Louboutin lady daf in beige



Cute shoes. Are your shoes too big or do you just buy them larger for comfort?


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## chanel*liz

laru said:


> Cute shoes. Are your shoes too big or do you just buy them larger for comfort?


 
no since they are louboutin they are really tight.. so i bought them 1/2 up and they are slightly big so i had to put cushion inside.. but this pic was taken before i did that so that's why they look too big


----------



## madaddie

Bunny Inspired


----------



## juneping

top: juicy couture
skirt: theory
shoes: christian louboutin


----------



## Julide

*Juneping*...I hope I am not freaking you out but...we are twins on the skirt too!!!Wow!! You look fabulous!!


----------



## chicology

juneping said:


> girls night out.
> Asos top
> H&M tulip skirt,
> YSL tribute



Love the skirt and shoes


----------



## juneping

Julide said:


> *Juneping*...I hope I am not freaking you out but...we are twins on the skirt too!!!Wow!! You look fabulous!!


thanks!! i love theory!!



chicology said:


> Love the skirt and shoes



thanks!!


----------



## kiwishopper

First time posting in this thread!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Hello beautiful ladies! I'm back in action :sunnies


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love, love, LOVE that Nightingale!!!!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

^ It's my favourite bag from my collection.


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## platinum_girly

ITLovesFashion said:


> ^ It's my favourite bag from my collection.


 
You are so lucky, i love it!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Tolani


----------



## princesspig

Today:





The other day in Geneva:


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## Nieners




----------



## Pursestan

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:



Very cute!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS LOOK!!!



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:


----------



## chicology

ITLovesFashion said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! I'm back in action :sunnies



Love your necklace!


----------



## chicology

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:



You look radiant, sam


----------



## chanel*liz

Halston Heritage blazer, dress from Neiman's (I forget brand) and CL watersnake shoes


----------



## quynh_1206

chanel*liz said:


> Halston Heritage blazer, dress from Neiman's (I forget brand) and CL watersnake shoes



CUTE dress!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

My outfit of the day!


----------



## Samia

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## chicology

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit of the day!



Ohh..I love this..


----------



## ITLovesFashion

^ Thank you!


----------



## princesspig

Me today - with stupid tan lines and all:


----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *Pursestan*, *Alex Spoils Me*, and *chicology*!

*Nieners* - Love that whole outfit! All the neutrals and muted colors look fantastic!

*chanel*liz* - LOVE that dress! It's like a watercolor painting!

*ITLovesFashion* - Great necklace and top combo! And love how you paired it with the Chanel!

*princesspig* - Beautiful top!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## *Silk*

*purseaddict*, you look amazing! I LOVE your scarf!


----------



## jellybelly8

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit of the day!



Where did you buy your necklace? I always love your accessories!


----------



## luvmy3girls

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit of the day!



Such cute outfits! Where are these stripe shirts from?
just saw that they were from zara. Love your blog..great style


----------



## chanel*liz

Vertigo Paris lace dress, christian louboutin heels


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit of the day!



Love this outfit! You always have the best accessories!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## trisha48228

I always love your looks. You look great!




purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:


----------



## trisha48228

Ditto!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS LOOK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> purseaddict** said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my blog today:
Click to expand...


----------



## airborne

two words, so fabulous



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:


----------



## mrs moulds

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:


 

Loving this outfit and have you have given me a idealThanks!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

platinum_girly said:


>



You look so cute!  Love your nail polish!  And your bag is hot!


----------



## Sparklybags

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:


 

Love this outfit, I have the same jacket in black! I just checked out your blog too and saw you're a pharmacist! I started working in a pharmacy earlier this year!


----------



## platinum_girly

LAltiero85 said:


> You look so cute! Love your nail polish! And your bag is hot!


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## ITLovesFashion

purseaddict** said:


> *ITLovesFashion* - Great necklace and top combo! And love how you paired it with the Chanel!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

chicology said:


> Ohh..I love this..


----------



## ITLovesFashion

jellybelly8 said:


> Where did you buy your necklace? I always love your accessories!


 
Thanks! The necklace is a super cheap ebay find! I got it in 5 colors!!!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

luvmy3girls said:


> Such cute outfits! Where are these stripe shirts from?
> just saw that they were from zara. Love your blog..great style


 
Thank you very much! Yes the tee is from Zara, as you saw I've it in red/white and blue/white, 2 great buys!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love this outfit! You always have the best accessories!


 
 thank you!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

What I'm wearing today:


----------



## luvmy3girls

ITLovesFashion said:


> Thanks! The necklace is a super cheap ebay find! I got it in 5 colors!!!


 do you have the seller name or link to the ebay necklaces? love them so much. thanks


----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you **Silk**!  It's Zac Posen for Target!  I had it in my closet for awhile so I'm trying to get more use out of it!

Thanks *trisha48228* and *airborne*!

*mrs moulds* - Can't wait to see you model your idea! 

*Sparklybags* - I'm sure that jacket in black is amazing! It really goes with so much!  (It was my "affordable" Rick Owens substitute for now!) And YAY pharmacy!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## ITLovesFashion

luvmy3girls said:


> do you have the seller name or link to the ebay necklaces? love them so much. thanks


 
I'm sorry I don't remember the seller. Try to type rhinestone necklace! Hope this helps.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^thanks


----------



## sammie225

I am so in love with my minnetonkas,i have been wearing them almost every day


----------



## Nolia

*Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~

Top: Fairweather
Shorts: H&M
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti 160mm in black patent*


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## platinum_girly

^LOVE your jacket, may i ask where it is from? Thanks


----------



## Charlie

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:



I follow your blog!! So funny to have found you here. Anyway, you look fabulous, as always. Have anyone told you that you look a lot like Rebecca Minkoff??


----------



## CoachGirl12

Casual date night tonight w/the fiance


----------



## purselover328

CoachGirl12 said:


> Casual date night tonight w/the fiance


You look super cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

purselover328 said:


> You look super cute!


Awww, thanks so much! I never usually post my outfit but thought I would try and start!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

CoachGirl12 said:


> Casual date night tonight w/the fiance



super cute were back twins


----------



## CoachGirl12

.


----------



## CoachGirl12

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> super cute were back twins


Thank u hun! Yay! ::high five 4 twins::


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

CoachGirl12 said:


> Thank u hun! Yay! ::high five 4 twins::



oh yeah and i love your Maxi dress its super cute


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Me today


----------



## purseaddict**

sammie225 said:


> I am so in love with my minnetonkas,i have been wearing them almost every day


LOVE the boots - they are so cute!



Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~
> 
> Top: Fairweather
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti 160mm in black patent*



Awesome Loubs as usual!!  Super hot with the shorts!!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Casual date night tonight w/the fiance



You look great in that dress!  Love the colors!


ITLovesFashion said:


> Me today


  Fabulous necklace!!  You have great accessories!


----------



## purseaddict**

Charlie said:


> I follow your blog!! So funny to have found you here. Anyway, you look fabulous, as always. Have anyone told you that you look a lot like Rebecca Minkoff??



Thanks Charlie!! (BTW, where did you find me?)  No one has ever told me I look like Rebecca Minkoff - Love it!  I've only been told that I look like Lucy Liu and Mulan (the cartoon) when my hair is straight! LOL!



platinum_girly said:


> ^LOVE your jacket, may i ask where it is from? Thanks



PrincessBal! Agree with platinum!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^OMG! Your bag! I love it!!!!


----------



## Nolia

purseaddict** said:


> Awesome Loubs as usual!!  Super hot with the shorts!!



Thanks~ I hoping the shorts would make me look taller. XD


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ITLovesFashion said:


> Me today



Adorable as per usual! Your outfits are always something I would totally wear.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Thanks purseaddict!


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## platinum_girly

^You have such pretty hair, is it naturally curly/wavy?


----------



## icecreamom

ITLovesFashion said:


> Me today



Love, so casual chic! The Bal is so yummi!


----------



## ByeKitty

platinum_girly said:


> ^You have such pretty hair, is it naturally curly/wavy?


Thank you!! Yeah, my hair is very natural - I've never dyed it and I usually let it air dry!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## PrincessBal

For all those interested for outfit descriptions go check my blog - I always have a very detailed list of all the items I am wearing and the designer names! Just quicker for me to do it all on my blog and then refer to it  Have a nice Friday ladies!


----------



## platinum_girly

ByeKitty said:


> Thank you!! Yeah, my hair is very natural - I've never dyed it and I usually let it air dry!


 
Oh wow, you are truly blessed then, it always looks so shiny and healthy, makes me wish that i hadn't ever started colouring mine


----------



## ByeKitty

platinum_girly said:


> Oh wow, you are truly blessed then, it always looks so shiny and healthy, makes me wish that i hadn't ever started colouring mine


Aww 
Well, at least you've probably experimented a lot more than I have! I'm comfortable with my hair the way it is, but I sometimes wonder what I'd look like as a true blonde or brunette...


----------



## kat99

From my blog today:


----------



## Charlie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Casual date night tonight w/the *fiance *


 
AAwwwwwww 



purseaddict** said:


> Thanks Charlie!! (BTW, where did you find me?)  No one has ever told me I look like Rebecca Minkoff - Love it!  I've only been told that I look like Lucy Liu and Mulan (the cartoon) when my hair is straight! LOL!



Well, Coachgirl and I, were looking at some blogs one night. I think you were featured on another blog or something. You know when one blog takes you to another and another and another, LOL.


----------



## Annabear

kat99 i love the colours on that dress.

And that jumbo 

Im loving everyones outfits. Though its making me jealous cos you're mostly all wearing summery clothes while its smack bang in the middle of winter in Oz.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Adorable as per usual! Your outfits are always something I would totally wear.


 
Thanks!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Today's outfit


----------



## purseaddict**

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^OMG! Your bag! I love it!!!!



Thanks ShoeLover!  I love your Celine!!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Thanks purseaddict!



You're welcome! xp



ByeKitty said:


>



Looking gorgeous as usual - love that scarf!!



kat99 said:


> From my blog today:



I told you how cute you look!! :o)



Charlie said:


> Well, Coachgirl and I, were looking at some blogs one night. I think you were featured on another blog or something. You know when one blog takes you to another and another and another, LOL.



That's hilarious!  I know what you mean about one blog to another, etc.!!



ITLovesFashion said:


> Today's outfit



Loving the black and white chic look!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ByeKitty said:


>


How's the leather on that bag?!


----------



## ByeKitty

LoveMyMarc said:


> How's the leather on that bag?!



The leather is great... Seems robust but still pretty soft, too!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## juneping

top: Zara
skirt: Illia from Barneys
shoes: Jimmy Choo


----------



## Sparklybags

some recent outfits


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:



That's it. You have forced me to visit your blog like everyday! I don't even come close to having your amazing figure and beautiful face and lux hair but just seeing your outfits and how I totally dig your style has convinced me that I can try, lol.


----------



## titania029

You look so cute!  Outfit and expression. 



Sparklybags said:


> some recent outfits


----------



## Sparklybags

titania029 said:


> You look so cute! Outfit and expression.


 

Thank You


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## forgetmenotak

PrincessBal, That is a very cute jacket!


----------



## juneping

dress: complex geometries
shoes: balenciaga


----------



## vhdos

Casual date-night with DH again:


Dress: Express
Shoes: Metallic gold wedge Prada sandals
Accessories: Tiffany key necklace, gold bangle bracelets
Bag: Chanel Gold/Bronze WOC


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> dress: complex geometries
> shoes: balenciaga




such interesting draping. 


simple and chic!



ITLovesFashion said:


> Friday's outfit!



love the bag!


love the pants!



chunkymonkey said:


> From the blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos and outfit details on *the blog*
> 
> .



great layering!



madaddie said:


> My BF in a preppy outfit. &#9829;



like his polka dotted shirt



iluvmybags said:


> My work outfit last night --
> 
> MbyMJ Dress, MJ Leather Jacket
> Lanvin Grey Clasp Bag
> Mark for Avon Shoes



chic!



chanel*liz said:


> front:
> 
> 
> back:



so you rock the non-cl's just as beautifully!



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today (they're wide leg pants!):



cool pants!



juneping said:


> girls night out.
> Asos top
> H&M tulip skirt,
> YSL tribute




cute!


----------



## angelastoel

simple outfit, wearing my missoni wrap top as a cardigan!


----------



## naturale

Going to a baby shower yesterday.


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## momofgirls

platinum_girly said:


>


Love it.


----------



## platinum_girly

momofgirls said:


> Love it.


 
Thankyou


----------



## cbtg818

ok where i live is ugly skyscrappers, idk how you all get such pretty backgrounds! (and cute outfits too!)


----------



## NicolesCloset

Super gorgeous outfits everyone. Label I love that dress!


----------



## cbrooke

angelastoel said:


> simple outfit, wearing my missoni wrap top as a cardigan!


 
Love this!  You look great


----------



## purseaddict**

Alex Spoils Me said:


> That's it. You have forced me to visit your blog like everyday! I don't even come close to having your amazing figure and beautiful face and lux hair but just seeing your outfits and how I totally dig your style has convinced me that I can try, lol.



WOW!  You are too sweet!  Thanks for the compliment!!  You're going to make my head swell!  Hope you have a great weekend!



AEGIS said:


> cool pants!



Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

such an incredibly stupid post. i mistook you for another poster.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## juneping

AEGIS - thanks!!





top: marc by marc jacobs
pants: zara
shoes: christian louboutins


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## platinum_girly

^Very cute, love your LV!


----------



## ByeKitty

Pictures of me sitting, for a change... I figured it was okay because what I was wearing wasn't _that_ spectacular


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

denim on denim look


----------



## madaddie

My BF and me out and about on our weekend lunch date


----------



## being.myself

madaddie said:


> My BF and me out and about on our weekend lunch date



I love your style


----------



## chicology

platinum_girly said:


>



I like the look. Very relaxed..very comfy.


----------



## platinum_girly

chicology said:


> I like the look. Very relaxed..very comfy.


 
Thankyou, and you are right, i was mega comfy


----------



## juneping

dress: Marlota from yoox.com
shoes: marni
belt: zara


----------



## chloe_chanel

I am OBSESSED with your rings! 


ITLovesFashion said:


> Today's outfit


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

peach blazer


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ByeKitty said:


> Pictures of me sitting, for a change... I figured it was okay because what I was wearing wasn't _that_ spectacular



Cute! I love your hair!


----------



## madaddie

being.myself said:


> I love your style



Thankew dearie!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Me today


----------



## ITLovesFashion

...and me yesterday...


----------



## juneping

^^love your choker!!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

^ Thanks! It took me so long to find it (at a reasonable price).


----------



## purseaddict**

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  From my blog today:


----------



## ITLovesFashion

^^Love the color of the cardigan... And thanks for your nice comment on my blog


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ITLovesFashion said:


> ...and me yesterday...



Loving the choker as well. And of course I love the Hydrangeas in the back - my favorite flower of all time


----------



## am2022

juneping said:


> dress: Marlota from yoox.com
> shoes: marni
> belt: zara


 

Love this juneping... the shoes!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Love this juneping... the shoes!!



thanks amacasa!! i think they really made the dress look better...


----------



## qiuqiuimg

merino wool dress_jcrew
belt_club monaco
art deco heels_miu miu


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! From my blog today:


 
Beautiful! I especially love the colour of that cardi with your complexion, it is perfect on you


----------



## chanel*liz

Tonight - BCBG dress, louboutin shoes, YSL muse, and jewelmint earrings


----------



## sweetfacespout

labelwhore04 said:


>


very cute & casual


----------



## purselover328

naturale said:


> Going to a baby shower yesterday.


I love that dress it looks great on you!


----------



## juneping

top: Asos
pants: Vera Wang
belt: Zara
shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## quynh_1206

qiuqiuimg said:


> merino wool dress_jcrew
> belt_club monaco
> art deco heels_miu miu


 
You look great!


----------



## quynh_1206

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, louboutin shoes, YSL muse, and jewelmint earrings


 
This is HOT!


----------



## quynh_1206

juneping said:


> top: Asos
> pants: Vera Wang
> belt: Zara
> shoes: Christian Louboutin


 
I love how you paired those beautiful shoes with a simple and chic black outfit


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

babydoll


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's some outfits from when I attended the Roskilde Festival:


----------



## Sparklybags




----------



## purseaddict**

platinum_girly said:


>



Thanks platinum!  And I absolutely love this look!  That scarf is really the perfect color (and makes your makeup look really wow)!



juneping said:


> top: Zara
> skirt: Illia from Barneys
> shoes: Jimmy Choo


  Love the black and blue combination!  It's one of my favorites!



ITLovesFashion said:


> ^^Love the color of the cardigan... And thanks for your nice comment on my blog


  Thank you!



qiuqiuimg said:


> merino wool dress_jcrew
> belt_club monaco
> art deco heels_miu miu



Love the way you paired a grey dress with those amazing Miu Mius!



chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, louboutin shoes, YSL muse, and jewelmint earrings



Beautiful shades of blue!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Here's some outfits from when I attended the Roskilde Festival:



Totally love that green floral maxi and the way you wear the talon and beetle over woven bracelets!!  



Sparklybags said:


>



Super cute with the hat and dress!  And LOVE the stripes with the flares!!  Must find both! :o)


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## being.myself

caroulemapoulen said:


> Here's some outfits from when I attended the Roskilde Festival:
> 
> ..



I love the stacked up bracelets..!


----------



## P.Y.T.

My post is gone??


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> My post is gone??


 
Yup everything after the 8th, hey but at least the TPF is running.....


----------



## pro_princess

From my blog July 11th--the whole outfit, all accessories included was less than $60, and I'm wearing DVF, Pedro Garcia, and Paper, Denim, and Cloth.


----------



## P.Y.T.

kcf68 said:


> Yup everything after the 8th, hey but at least the TPF is running.....


 
Always the optimist...


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> My post is gone??


 
gone but not forgotten.  You looked so chic - as always


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> gone but not forgotten. You looked so chic - as always


 
Ahhh, thanks! The gang is slowly coming back together.


----------



## *want it all*

P.Y.T. said:


> My post is gone??


What kind of pornographic material did you post?  

LMAO!    I kid!  :kiss:  Yeah, your post is gone, but I remember your outfit!  Simple, chic, and on point!


----------



## purseaddict**

Wow!!  So glad tpf is back up!  I was getting withdrawals (just like some others)!!!  

From my blog today:


----------



## platinum_girly

Last 2 outfits:


----------



## P.Y.T.

*want it all* said:


> What kind of pornographic material did you post?
> 
> LMAO!    I kid!  :kiss:  Yeah, your post is gone, but I remember your outfit!  Simple, chic, and on point!



 Well I neva! *crosses legs*


----------



## Antares6

Love the outfits, platinum_girly, you always look fantastic!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Last 2 outfits:




I love your new A. Wang bag! You look FAB..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

clogging it


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

purseaddict** said:


> Wow!!  So glad tpf is back up!  I was getting withdrawals (just like some others)!!!
> 
> From my blog today:



very cute


----------



## juneping

purseaddict** said:


> Wow!!  So glad tpf is back up!  I was getting withdrawals (just like some others)!!!
> 
> From my blog today:



really love the scarf....beautiful color...

this is me:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



top: Christopher Fisher
pants: Rag and Bone 

shoes: Marni​


----------



## fshnonmymind

I went on vacation and took an unexpected break from TPF. I missed seeing you all looking fabulous.

Here are a few of my recent outfits:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Going to a tea party


----------



## platinum_girly

Antares6 said:


> Love the outfits, platinum_girly, you always look fantastic!


 


P.Y.T. said:


> I love your new A. Wang bag! You look FAB..


 
Thankyou both 



fshnonmymind said:


> I went on vacation and took an unexpected break from TPF. I missed seeing you all looking fabulous.
> 
> Here are a few of my recent outfits:


 
Love these 2 outfits, you look fab!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

HeartMyMJs said:


> Going to a tea party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this! So pretty.*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Alex Spoils Me said:


> HeartMyMJs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a tea party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this! So pretty.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## purseaddict**

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> very cute



Thanks!



juneping said:


> really love the scarf....beautiful color...
> 
> this is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Christopher Fisher
> pants: Rag and Bone
> 
> shoes: Marni​



Thank you and love those Rag and Bone pants!



fshnonmymind said:


> I went on vacation and took an unexpected break from TPF. I missed seeing you all looking fabulous.
> 
> Here are a few of my recent outfits:


  LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Going to a tea party


  Really pretty dress and love those shoes!


----------



## purseaddict**

pro_princess said:


> From my blog July 11th--the whole outfit, all accessories included was less than $60, and I'm wearing DVF, Pedro Garcia, and Paper, Denim, and Cloth.


  Super cute!



platinum_girly said:


> Last 2 outfits:



Already told you how much I love your zippered leggings and new AW bag!  But also loving those doorknocker (?) gold earrings and great heels!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Cathcing up with the last 3 days


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ITLovesFashion said:


> Cathcing up with the last 3 days


 
Love all of your outfits!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

bodysuit


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ITLovesFashion said:


> Cathcing up with the last 3 days



You look great! I particularly love the last outfit!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ITLovesFashion said:


> Cathcing up with the last 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this necklace! So gorge.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Already told you how much I love your zippered leggings and new AW bag! But also loving those doorknocker (?) gold earrings and great heels!


 
Thanks girl, you are always so sweet 

I have heard them be called "doorknocker" earrings before in this thread, i have only ever known them as being bamboo hoops


----------



## Squidonhead

I admire all you brave ladies showing off your stunning fashion sense!  You are much braver than I!


----------



## juneping

ITLovesFashion said:


> Cathcing up with the last 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> \



i dig this look


----------



## purseaddict**

platinum_girly said:


>



LOVE that jacket!! Is it All Saints?



ITLovesFashion said:


> Cathcing up with the last 3 days



Those last 3 outfits are great!!  Especially love the red skirt outfit!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> LOVE that jacket!! Is it All Saints?


 
Thankyou hunny, and yes it is All saints 



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today:


 
Beautiful top, i love the colours


----------



## ITLovesFashion

From my blog today


----------



## ITLovesFashion

*Heat my MJs - Cute_classy - Alex Spoils Me - Junepig - Purseaddict:*
THANK YOU ALL!!!!​


----------



## platinum_girly

^^Aah the bag i love!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## chanel*liz

platinum_girly said:


>



 so edgy & fun


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou gorgeous, we need to see some more outfits from your lovely self


----------



## juneping

happy friday everyone!!
top: yoox.com (used to be a dress)
pants: COH skinny jeans
shoes: christian louboutin


----------



## purseaddict**

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou hunny, and yes it is All saints
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful top, i love the colours



Thanks for being so sweet!!  Really, that jacket it fabulous!  And "Bamboo Hoops" makes more sense to me!


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today (for the Bloggers Do It Better challenge - Maxi skirt):


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks for being so sweet!! Really, that jacket it fabulous! And "Bamboo Hoops" makes more sense to me!


 
Awww hun you are the sweet one, and love your latest outfit, and you curl your hair beautifully


----------



## LABAG

fshnonmymind said:


> I went on vacation and took an unexpected break from TPF. I missed seeing you all looking fabulous.
> 
> Here are a few of my recent outfits:


 LOVE YOUR PICS-CUTE OUTFITS!! 
I  just bought the  red floral Winter Kate cardigan like you-hope it looks as good on me. Also can I ask on the Loft black sandals you have in several pics-how are they running? -TTS OR SHOULD i GO UP?
tHANKS A BUNCH


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## being.myself

angelastoel said:


> ..



I love the pastel colours and the boots, oh gosh the boots.  Where did you get them might I ask?


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

labelwhore04 said:


>


 
LOVE the whole look, and i seriously drool over that Speedy


----------



## lucycw

Hi, I'm new but would like to join in! Going out shopping and to see Harry Potter and it's raining (typical English weather) so I'm wearing:




Excuse my weird pouty face!
Coral full-skirt mac - New Look
Light skinny jeans - Cherokee
Leopard print flats - New Look
Tan handbag - Matthew Williamson

Underneath I have on:




Grey ruched tunic/dress - Topshop
Everything else as before!


----------



## angelastoel

being.myself said:


> I love the pastel colours and the boots, oh gosh the boots.  Where did you get them might I ask?



thank you! I love these boots too, they are called the Dicker Boots from Isabel Marant. Ans the colour is taupe. They are very hard to find, but I reserved them last winter at Sky (a boutique in Amsterdam) so I got the only pair they had in my size!


----------



## sammie225

girls nights out 
pink asos lace dress


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## being.myself

angelastoel said:


> thank you! I love these boots too, they are called the Dicker Boots from Isabel Marant. Ans the colour is taupe. They are very hard to find, but I reserved them last winter at Sky (a boutique in Amsterdam) so I got the only pair they had in my size!



Oh boo, I'll never get them then.  They look awesome though and I'll check out I. Marant.  I am totally a boots girl and always on the lookout for stuff like this.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

angelastoel said:


>


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

platinum_girly said:


>



i love this look, and that dress


----------



## angelastoel

being.myself said:


> Oh boo, I'll never get them then.  They look awesome though and I'll check out I. Marant.  I am totally a boots girl and always on the lookout for stuff like this.



thay were on online sites like net-a-porter and I also saw some on ebay, definetly woth the search they are extremely comfy, like in the all-stars comfy, you can walk all day on them.


----------



## labelwhore04

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE the whole look, and i seriously drool over that Speedy



thanks! I still drool over it too


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hugo Boss Blouse black label
Hugo Boss skirt orange label
D&B Florentine satchel
Coach Lisette Platforms


----------



## *want it all*

juneping said:


> happy friday everyone!!
> top: yoox.com (used to be a dress)
> pants: COH skinny jeans
> shoes: christian louboutin


Wow, what'd it look like before?  I love that you repurposed it to a top!  Very sophisticated outfit!  



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today (for the Bloggers Do It Better challenge - Maxi skirt):


B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L!



platinum_girly said:


>


That dress is fab on you, girl!!!!!



lucycw said:


> Hi, I'm new but would like to join in! Going out shopping and to see Harry Potter and it's raining (typical English weather) so I'm wearing:


Hope you enjoyed HP, and that pop of color is so pretty!



labelwhore04 said:


>


What a cute, girly skirt!


----------



## juneping

*want it all* said:


> Wow, what'd it look like before?  I love that you repurposed it to a top!  Very sophisticated outfit!
> !



i was able to find it from my order history...






it was bit too short (i am 5'7 and it didn't help) and too flare....i was always too conscious when i wore it. so i just brought it for alteration.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Weekend!! =D


----------



## platinum_girly

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> i love this look, and that dress


 
Thankyou, i am surprised how much i like it considering it was only something like $15.80 and i wasn't expecting much, lol!



*want it all* said:


> That dress is fab on you, girl!!!!!


 
Thanks girl


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## vhdos

Date-night again with DH:


----------



## *want it all*

juneping said:


> i was able to find it from my order history...
> 
> cdn.yoox.biz/34/34141799fd_12_f.jpg
> it was bit too short (i am 5'7 and it didn't help) and too flare....i was always too conscious when i wore it. so i just brought it for alteration.


Thanks for the visual, *juneping*!    Looked quite cute as a dress, but yeah, we don't want to be exposing any bits if it's too short on your lovely 5'7" frame!


----------



## kcf68

vhdos said:


> Date-night again with DH:
> View attachment 1446836


 
Very Cute and comfy looking!!


----------



## chanel*liz

casual today! bebe top, moschino shorts, louboutin nude wedges, and hermes birkin


----------



## merekat703

I want that belt!!! Where did you get it??  


ITLovesFashion said:


> From my blog today


----------



## juneping

dress: Asos
shoes: ysl tritoo


----------



## Lynny0780

Juneping, Love your outfit!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Close up of my sequins tank top


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

motorcycle jacket


----------



## ITLovesFashion

merekat703 said:


> I want that belt!!! Where did you get it??


 
Hi! The belt is by Topshop! It's fabulous, isn't it?
Whenever you need to id something in my outfit just check out my blog!


----------



## lucycw

You'll notice that my outfits aren't wonderfully exciting, I like really simple, classic outfits!





These are my shoes:




They were a bargain at £10 in the sale, the quality isn't great but in my new pledge to only buy items I'll wear frequently these are a trial run with a view to buying the Clarks Original version if I wear these ones enough. I don't want to fork out the money if I'm never going to wear them.
I'm not sure if the shoes really go with the outfit and I'm really late to the desert boot 'trend' (if there is/was one) but I really like them and I don't really do trends anyway!


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

You are always so imactuely dressed, yet it looks so efortless! Abso love your hair, is it a natural wave or do you use anything on it?



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

green pumps + high waisted denim


----------



## juneping

Lynny0780 said:


> Juneping, Love your outfit!


 
thanks Lynny!!


----------



## angelastoel

AnyoneForPimms said:


> You are always so imactuely dressed, yet it looks so efortless! Abso love your hair, is it a natural wave or do you use anything on it?



aww thank you so much! I always try not to overdo my look indeed. With my hair I am very lazy, I wash it every 2 day's and I almost never blow dry, I just sleep with wet hair and comb it out in the morning...


----------



## merekat703

ITLovesFashion said:


> Hi! The belt is by Topshop! It's fabulous, isn't it?
> Whenever you need to id something in my outfit just check out my blog!


Thanks, I don't have a Topshop by me.. Is it avaible still?


----------



## pro_princess

From my blog--Boho Feminine.


----------



## fshnonmymind

*ITLovesFashion*, you have such wonderful accessories!!

Sorry for taking so long to respond, but thank you for the kind compliments, *platinum_girly *and *purseaddict*.

*LABAG*- I found the LOFT sandals to be true to size to maybe a bit big. I am in between a 6.5 and 7 and decided to go with a 6.5 and it fits perfectly.

Here are a few more recent outfits:


----------



## chanel*liz

louboutin pumps, alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, valentino bag


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## lucycw

fshnonmymind said:


> Here are a few more recent outfits:



I love your skirt in the first picture, it's such a gorgeous colour! I never wear skirts because I'm always clueless about how to wear them so I think I need to take some tips from you!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ITLovesFashion

Me today


----------



## Addictista

vhdos said:


> Date-night again with DH:
> View attachment 1446836



You look great - that's the perfect summer look!  Where'd you get that dress - is it Susanna Monaco?


----------



## ShoeLover

Another simple B&W outfit:


----------



## LABAG

fshnonmymind said:


> *ITLovesFashion*, you have such wonderful accessories!!
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to respond, but thank you for the kind compliments, *platinum_girly *and *purseaddict*.
> 
> *LABAG*- I found the LOFT sandals to be true to size to maybe a bit big. I am in between a 6.5 and 7 and decided to go with a 6.5 and it fits perfectly.
> 
> Here are a few more recent outfits:


 Love the pics!
Thanks I ordered both colors in 9 -hope they work. The Loft had extra 40% and free shipping for $ 75.00 -YAH!!!!!
yOU also amde me order the Winter Kate red floral cardigan, since it looked so good on you-I got it and absolutely LOVE IT!!!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ShoeLover said:


> Another simple B&W outfit:



Love this! Those shoes are fab!


----------



## kcf68

ShoeLover said:


> Another simple B&W outfit:


 
Wow, Sexy Lady!  Love the shoes!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## vhdos

Addictista said:


> You look great - that's the perfect summer look!  Where'd you get that dress - is it Susanna Monaco?



Yes- you pegged it!  Her dresses are so simple, flattering, and comfortable


----------



## juneping

dress: Haniiy
shoes: Marni
purse: Chanel (vintage)


----------



## ShoeLover

*cute_classy & kcf*- thank you!


----------



## madaddie

Me and my BF out on a dinner date


----------



## gingerfarm

Men's t-shirt outfit, my attempt to spice up a weekend outfit.


----------



## purseaddict**

Trying to catch up with everyone's amazing outfits!



angelastoel said:


>


  Love your outfit!  You are the queen of amazing jackets/blazers!!


platinum_girly said:


>


  Platinum!  Love the dress!  And I have that same necklace in silver (if it's from H&M)!  I love all the little leaves!



lucycw said:


> Hi, I'm new but would like to join in! Going out shopping and to see Harry Potter and it's raining (typical English weather) so I'm wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my weird pouty face!
> Coral full-skirt mac - New Look
> Light skinny jeans - Cherokee
> Leopard print flats - New Look
> Tan handbag - Matthew Williamson
> 
> Underneath I have on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey ruched tunic/dress - Topshop
> Everything else as before!


  Love that bright trench and the tunic underneath!



sammie225 said:


> girls nights out
> pink asos lace dress


  Super cute outfit!



labelwhore04 said:


>


  Love the way you paired the skirt, top, and cardi!  I love those kinds of skirts but they aren't flattering on me!  You make it look fantastic!


GhstDreamer said:


> Hugo Boss Blouse black label
> Hugo Boss skirt orange label
> D&B Florentine satchel
> Coach Lisette Platforms


  GORGEOUS!  LOVE that skirt!  It is fabulous!


----------



## purseaddict**

*want it all* said:


> B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L!


  Thank you *want it all*!! 



DizzyFairy said:


> Weekend!! =D



Super cute!  Love your bag and the scarf with the outfit!



caroulemapoulen said:


>


Super great as usual and love how your scarf matches the ombre bag!!



vhdos said:


> Date-night again with DH:
> View attachment 1446836


  Such a pretty dress and love those shoes!



chanel*liz said:


> casual today! bebe top, moschino shorts, louboutin nude wedges, and hermes birkin


  Absolutely gorgeous!  Love the turquoise and pink together!



lucycw said:


> You'll notice that my outfits aren't wonderfully exciting, I like really simple, classic outfits!


   Your outfit is fantastic and chic!  Sometimes, less is more (but that's hard for me to follow)!


----------



## Kraut

I can't even tell you girls how freaking jealous I am that you can wear these amazing tall shoes.  

I'm so tall so I stick to kitten heels, so no matter what I do, I never end up looking all that glamorous. 

My look: 

Michael Kors Ruffled blue top - Hautelook $20.00
Gray Pencil skirt - Theory bought at consignment for $10.00
Stuart Weitzman heels - consignment for $40.00
MbMJ - $400.00


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Platinum! Love the dress! And I have that same necklace in silver (if it's from H&M)! I love all the little leaves!


 
Awww thankyou hun but the necklace is from Forever 21, you are correct in that it is made up of a leaves design though, so cute!


----------



## seajewel

Platinum_girly, where is the grey shirt you're wearing in yesterday's OOTD from? I love it and need a basic tee like that!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

purseaddict**: Thank you so much


----------



## platinum_girly

seajewel said:


> Platinum_girly, where is the grey shirt you're wearing in yesterday's OOTD from? I love it and need a basic tee like that!


 
Hey hun, it is by Topshop: http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...yId=203984&pageSize=20&refinements=Colour{1}~[grey]&nfRefinements=1 (still for sale in all sizes )


----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


>



I have that same shirt in black and in white!


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> I have that same shirt in black and in white!


 
LOL i didn't even know that they did different colours *runs off to Topshop to hunt them down*


----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


> LOL i didn't even know that they did different colours *runs off to Topshop to hunt them down*



I actually got mine from TJ Maxx. I forget the brand.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

lace bells


----------



## seajewel

platinum_girly said:


> LOL i didn't even know that they did different colours *runs off to Topshop to hunt them down*



I ordered grey and magenta..


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> I actually got mine from TJ Maxx. I forget the brand.


 
Lol i thought you meant that you had the exact same one as mine 



seajewel said:


> I ordered grey and magenta..


 
Ooh magenta sounds lovely, let me know what you think when you get them (if you don't mind?)


----------



## seajewel

platinum_girly said:


> Lol i thought you meant that you had the exact same one as mine
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh magenta sounds lovely, let me know what you think when you get them (if you don't mind?)



Of course! I'll report  back


----------



## Kraut

It's 110 degrees and for some stupid reason, I decided to wear my jeans today.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

madaddie said:


> http://imgboot.com/user/madaddie/Blog/352.jpg
> 
> Me and my BF out on a dinner date


 
Ah love the Speedy mirage!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


> Lol i thought you meant that you had the exact same one as mine
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh magenta sounds lovely, let me know what you think when you get them (if you don't mind?)


Well, they aren't from the same place but they look exactly the same.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

platinum_girly said:


>



Gorgeous!  And your AW isn't bad either!


----------



## lucycw

purseaddict** said:


> Your outfit is fantastic and chic!  Sometimes, less is more (but that's hard for me to follow)!



Thank you for your kind comments  I haven't posted what I've been wearing for the past few days because it's uniform for my new job, boring!


----------



## platinum_girly

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Gorgeous! And your AW isn't bad either!


 
Awww thankyou


----------



## am2022

hey loving that wang...
 i need a wang in my life!!!  his leather is one of a kind!



platinum_girly said:


> Awww thankyou


----------



## platinum_girly

amacasa said:


> hey loving that wang...
> i need a wang in my life!!! his leather is one of a kind!


 
You are so right, it is the scrummiest leather EVER!!!

But i need a Bal bag in my life, and it looks like you have quite a few you lucky lady


----------



## jeNYC

just a few outfits from my trip to barbados


----------



## jan1nec

platinum girly that dress is amazing where did you get it? i need it in my life lol!


----------



## purseaddict**

Last couple of days of my blog:


----------



## Kraut

purseaddict** said:


> Last couple of days of my blog:




I love your style.  Where did you get that beautiful green dress from?


----------



## juneping

purseaddict** said:


> Last couple of days of my blog:



simple and chic....


----------



## purseaddict**

FirstTimeDP said:


> I love your style.  Where did you get that beautiful green dress from?



Thanks FirstTimeDP!  I got it from Old Navy!



juneping said:


> simple and chic....



Thanks juneping!


----------



## chanel*liz

jeNYC said:


> just a few outfits from my trip to barbados


 
aw! i just went there in april - did you have fun? where did you stay? it was so relaxing there  oh and you look super cute in all your outfits!


----------



## being.myself

jeNYC said:


> .



I love this last outfit.


----------



## xoxoCat

platinum_girly said:


>



Wow, that bag looks like it's made of really nice, textured leather.


----------



## madaddie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Ah love the Speedy mirage!



Me too, thankew sweetie!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Wearing my brand new Zara shoes!






for more pics please check my blog.


----------



## juneping

ITLovesFashion said:


> Wearing my brand new Zara shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more pics please check my blog.


love those zara shoes and you got great legs!!....tried posting a comment on your blog but didn't work....


----------



## Kraut

Beautiful outfit!!! 

Wearing a very boring outfit again today so here's a couple from a month ago (work.. boring  )


----------



## ITLovesFashion

juneping said:


> love those zara shoes and you got great legs!!....tried posting a comment on your blog but didn't work....


 
Thank you very very much! 

I know, many people are telling me that. Can you believe I never managed to comment on my blog using internet explorer? Everytime I want to comment on something I have to use Mozzilla!!! That's ridiculous!!!


----------



## juneping

ITLovesFashion said:


> Thank you very very much!
> 
> I know, many people are telling me that. Can you believe I never managed to comment on my blog using internet explorer? Everytime I want to comment on something I have to use Mozzilla!!! That's ridiculous!!!



i was using firefox which is mozzilla??


----------



## ITLovesFashion

juneping said:


> i was using firefox which is mozzilla??


 
Yes, mozzilla firefox. That's weird...


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

lace dress


----------



## platinum_girly

jan1nec said:


> platinum girly that dress is amazing where did you get it? i need it in my life lol!


 
American apparel, it is sooooo comfy! 



xoxoCat said:


> Wow, that bag looks like it's made of really nice, textured leather.


 
It totally is! So soft and scrummy, AW does the BEST leather bags (IMO, lol!)

My OOTD:


----------



## jeNYC

Thanks being.myself



chanel*liz said:


> aw! i just went there in april - did you have fun? where did you stay? it was so relaxing there  oh and you look super cute in all your outfits!


 

hey chanel...thanks!  i had a lot of fun and got tanned....i stayed at the Crystal Cove all inclusive...everything was good there except the food...it was barely edible...but i went to Harrison's Cave, Harbour Lights...and OMG did u go to the Crane beach?  I thought i was gonna die there!  where did u stay?


----------



## PrincessBal

Haven't posted an outfit for a while because I was busy but here is one from my graduation ceremony  

You all look fabulous!


----------



## chanel*liz

jeNYC said:


> Thanks being.myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey chanel...thanks!  i had a lot of fun and got tanned....i stayed at the Crystal Cove all inclusive...everything was good there except the food...it was barely edible...but i went to Harrison's Cave, Harbour Lights...and OMG did u go to the Crane beach?  I thought i was gonna die there!  where did u stay?


 
yup we went to all of those places too! we stayed a few nights at the crane then moved to sandy lane! and i totally agree the food in barbados - not so good!! LOL


----------



## canadianstudies

This is a real mix of high and low:

Dress: DVF
Earrings: Jon Klar
Shoes: Payless
Sunglasses: Sears


----------



## juneping

one was from yesterday and the one wearing shorts is from today.


----------



## Kraut

Juneping, I love your purple dress with nude shoes.  Where did you get them from?


----------



## juneping

FirstTimeDP said:


> Juneping, I love your purple dress with nude shoes.  Where did you get them from?



sorry..forgot the post the info.
dress: topshop
shoes: christian louboutin


----------



## kcf68

canadianstudies said:


> This is a real mix of high and low:
> 
> Dress: DVF
> Earrings: Jon Klar
> Shoes: Payless
> Sunglasses: Sears


 
Love this outfit!!


----------



## chanel*liz

free people dress, CL shoes, H kelly bag, and kendra scott necklace


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Monday* (F21 top, Hudson jeans, Target pumps)





*Tuesday* (BP top, Target leggings, Dolce Vita sandals, Bal City)





*Wednesday* (Joie top, Joe's jeans, boots by SM, MJ Single)





*Thursday* (H&M dress, Sam Edelman flats, RM Nikki)





*Today* (Frenchi blazer, H&M shorts, BP top, Bal City, TB Revas)


----------



## platinum_girly

^You have the nicest collection of handbags, like literally i love them all, that MJ single especially looks nicer modelled on you than i have seen it look in stock photos, now you have me interested in it, lol!


----------



## being.myself

juneping said:


> ..
> 
> one was from yesterday and the one wearing shorts is from today.



I enjoy both your outfits and the clean simplicity of your photos!


----------



## am2022

june, chanel , being myself.. love all your mod shots.

keep them coming!
Platinum... you lost weight girl and looks fab!


----------



## am2022

casual sunday while out with the kids!
dress:  lerario beatriz 
bag: celine cabas
sandals: alaia
belt:  armani exchange


----------



## loves

Juneping you look lovely in the topshop dress! 

Platinum girly you have such an enviable figure!!


----------



## juneping

*being.myself, amacasa, loves*
thanks!!


----------



## platinum_girly

amacasa said:


> Platinum... you lost weight girl and looks fab!


 
Haha yes i did, after some trouble last year with putting weight on i am happy to of lost some again 



amacasa said:


> casual sunday while out with the kids!
> dress: lerario beatriz
> bag: celine cabas
> sandals: alaia
> belt: armani exchange


 
Fabulous 



loves said:


> Platinum girly you have such an enviable figure!!


 
Awww thankyou  you are too sweet


----------



## lizz

Loft dress, Forever21 cardigan, Rosegold sandals, Balenciaga town bag


----------



## chanel*liz




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

high waisted denim shorts


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> ^You have the nicest collection of handbags, like literally i love them all, that MJ single especially looks nicer modelled on you than i have seen it look in stock photos, now you have me interested in it, lol!


 
Thanks hun!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Platinum....you got a BAL!!!!!! Hooray!!!!

Is your AW Rocco jealous now?



platinum_girly said:


> Haha yes i did, after some trouble last year with putting weight on i am happy to of lost some again
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thankyou  you are too sweet


----------



## Kraut

Grabbing a beer with husband on a casual sunday
and shopping for my husbands watch in Ella Moss dress yesterday


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love all the outfits everyone!!!

platinum, love your new bal!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Omaha_2072 said:


> Platinum....you got a BAL!!!!!! Hooray!!!!
> 
> Is your AW Rocco jealous now?


 


HeartMyMJs said:


> platinum, love your new bal!!!


 
The bag is not a Bal day (if only, lol!) i guess it is called an "inspired" version sold by a website in the UK, it is faux leather but i am trying out a few styles of Bal style bags this way to see how i get on before i make the plunge on a Bal  

LOL so Rocco is not jealous _just_ yet, the only real competition for Rocco right now is Darcy, those 2 bags are my "go to" bags right now, all my others are being neglected, i am having a bag affair with Alexander wang


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^Fooled me!!


----------



## gingerfarm

Beautiful weather here, so cutoff shorts today.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

H&M romper today!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

ITLovesFashion said:


> H&M romper today!



That's very nice! I really like your style.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

pinkgoldfish said:


> That's very nice! I really like your style.


 
Thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Omaha_2072

Mini date night with SO. Wasn't really planned. My son's grandma offered to watch him for a bit totally last minute. So off for dinner & drinks we went!

Kinda hard to see the entire outfit in this pix but...

Unless you couldn't tell, I LOVE mixing clearance/non-designer pieces with high end designer items!

- Black capri Poof leggings from TJ Maxx (clearance $4)
- Nude colored lace blouse from F21 (around $22)
- White layering Zenana tank top from TJ Maxx (around $5) 
- LV Damier Ebene Eva
- CL Cramberry Altadamas


----------



## juneping

ITLovesFashion said:


> H&M romper today!



i like the nail polish and sandals are also echoing to the outfit.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

^ I was going to say the same thing!  What is your nail polish called, italylovesfashion?

Everyone's looking awesome!  Such enviable figures!


----------



## labelwhore04

ITLovesFashion said:


> H&M romper today!




omg omg omg i love that romper SO much!!


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## naturale

Going on a dinner date with hubby this past Friday .


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

hot pink


----------



## juneping

dress: jucca (yoox.com)
shoes: ysl


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hot momma! You look fierce




naturale said:


> Going on a dinner date with hubby this past Friday .


----------



## Sparklybags

gingerfarm said:


> Beautiful weather here, so cutoff shorts today.


 
Love this look! Your hair looks great too!!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

chanel*liz said:


>



Not to be off-topic, but you look like you live in the most gorgeous home!!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

juneping said:


> i like the nail polish and sandals are also echoing to the outfit.


 
Thanks! It wasn't intentional!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Crazy4Handbags said:


> ^ I was going to say the same thing! What is your nail polish called, italylovesfashion?
> 
> Everyone's looking awesome! Such enviable figures!


 
It's by Sephora but there's no name on it.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

labelwhore04 said:


> omg omg omg i love that romper SO much!!


 
Me too! It was one of my best HM find.


----------



## iluvmybags

My outfit for work Monday night --

Three Dots Grey Dress
Marc Jacobs Cutaway Leather Jacket, Navy
Marc Jacobs Jumbo Waves Wrath bag, Grey
Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's shoes


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Me today






more pics on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## lucycw

I keep forgetting to include my bags in my pictures! Yesterday:




(With tan Matthew Williamson handbag)

Today:




This outfit is a prime example of one of my main struggles with the way I dress.... I don't work in an office and this is meant to be 'casual' yet I think I still look like I'm going to work...


----------



## purseaddict**

Catching up from my last couple of outfits!


----------



## purseaddict**

platinum_girly said:


> My OOTD:


  Gorgeous dress on you and love those feather earrings!! (I have some that are pale peach/pink!  But those are amazing!!)



PrincessBal said:


> Haven't posted an outfit for a while because I was busy but here is one from my graduation ceremony
> 
> You all look fabulous!


  Such a gorgeous blue dress!




HeartMyMJs said:


> *Monday* (F21 top, Hudson jeans, Target pumps)


  Really love that top with the skinnies and nudes!  Perfect!



amacasa said:


> casual sunday while out with the kids!
> dress:  lerario beatriz
> bag: celine cabas
> sandals: alaia
> belt:  armani exchange


  Such a beautiful dress - love how you made it edgy with the belt!



chanel*liz said:


>


  Chanel*liz!!  We finally see that gorgeous face to match the gorgeous body!!  Looking great as usual!



FirstTimeDP said:


> Grabbing a beer with husband on a casual sunday
> and shopping for my husbands watch in Ella Moss dress yesterday


  Super cute casual outfit with the hat!!



gingerfarm said:


> Beautiful weather here, so cutoff shorts today.


  Love this cutoff shorts outfit!!  You look great!



naturale said:


> Going on a dinner date with hubby this past Friday .


  Fabulous dress!



iluvmybags said:


> My outfit for work Monday night --
> 
> Three Dots Grey Dress
> Marc Jacobs Cutaway Leather Jacket, Navy
> Marc Jacobs Jumbo Waves Wrath bag, Grey
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's shoes


  That MJ jacket is super sharp!  Love it!


----------



## juneping

purseaddict** said:


> Catching up from my last couple of outfits!



love that drapey top.....i seriously love your mom's taste....


----------



## Kraut

ITLovesFashion said:


> Me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog


I love your looks.  This is adorable. 

I'm very fortunate in that my work is very casual.  
Just wearing my favorite top with J Crew Bahama shorts today.


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Catching up from my last couple of outfits!


 
This look is  and you make me REALLY want that LV bag!! Is it a Neverfull? If so, which size? TIA



purseaddict** said:


> Gorgeous dress on you and love those feather earrings!! (I have some that are pale peach/pink! But those are amazing!!)


 
Awww thankyou. You know i have a thing about feathers on jewellery, be it earrings or necklaces then i will buy it, lol!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leopard sandals + lace shorts


----------



## pchan2802

Here is my outfit for my friend's wedding.


----------



## chanel*liz

xoxoCat said:


> Not to be off-topic, but you look like you live in the most gorgeous home!!



Aw thank you!!


----------



## am2022

thanks purse... your last 2 outfits esp the one in shorts , i love love...




purseaddict** said:


> Gorgeous dress on you and love those feather earrings!! (I have some that are pale peach/pink! But those are amazing!!)
> 
> Such a gorgeous blue dress!
> 
> 
> Really love that top with the skinnies and nudes! Perfect!
> 
> Such a beautiful dress - love how you made it edgy with the belt!
> 
> Chanel*liz!! We finally see that gorgeous face to match the gorgeous body!! Looking great as usual!
> 
> Super cute casual outfit with the hat!!
> 
> Love this cutoff shorts outfit!! You look great!
> 
> Fabulous dress!
> 
> That MJ jacket is super sharp! Love it!


----------



## am2022

I love love this look as well...

and the feather earrings... Wowza!!! i have a pair I bought months back and haven't worn it... maybe its time to try them on!!!



platinum_girly said:


> This look is  and you make me REALLY want that LV bag!! Is it a Neverfull? If so, which size? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thankyou. You know i have a thing about feathers on jewellery, be it earrings or necklaces then i will buy it, lol!


----------



## allycat89

labelwhore04 said:


>



I am in LOOOOVE with your skirt! So cute! Where did you get it?


----------



## labelwhore04

allycat89 said:


> I am in LOOOOVE with your skirt! So cute! Where did you get it?



thanks H&M!


----------



## platinum_girly

pchan2802 said:


> Here is my outfit for my friend's wedding.


 
OMG your shoes, I die!!! Fab!



amacasa said:


> and the feather earrings... Wowza!!! i have a pair I bought months back and haven't worn it... maybe its time to try them on!!!


 
Yes, definately wear them, they are so fab for summer and i love the sorta boho chic vibe that they give off


----------



## allycat89

lucycw said:


> I keep forgetting to include my bags in my pictures! Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (With tan Matthew Williamson handbag)
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is a prime example of one of my main struggles with the way I dress.... I don't work in an office and this is meant to be 'casual' yet I think I still look like I'm going to work...



^ These are both adorable!


----------



## christymarie340

can't decide between outfits for dinner...


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love the first one!


----------



## am2022

i agree with platinum.. first one..
both are really cute.. but the blazer's polished look seems to add structure to the boho chic wide legged pants!


----------



## kcf68

FirstTimeDP said:


> I love your looks. This is adorable.
> 
> I'm very fortunate in that my work is very casual.
> Just wearing my favorite top with J Crew Bahama shorts today.


 
This is very cute and casual!


----------



## christymarie340

platinum_girly said:


> ^Love the first one!


 


amacasa said:


> i agree with platinum.. first one..
> both are really cute.. but the blazer's polished look seems to add structure to the boho chic wide legged pants!


 
thanks ladies


----------



## cbrooke

^agree #1 as well.....what fabulous jeans!


----------



## christymarie340

cbrooke said:


> ^agree #1 as well.....what fabulous jeans!



Thanks cbrooke, they're j brand lovestory!


----------



## kat99

From my blog - J.Crew top/skirt, MJ shoes, YSL bag:


----------



## gingerfarm

purseaddict** said:


> Catching up from my last couple of outfits!



I love the first outfit!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

My outfit today:






more on my blog


----------



## ITLovesFashion

FirstTimeDP said:


> I love your looks. This is adorable.


 
Thank you dear!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

gingerfarm said:


> I love the first outfit!


 
OT Gingerfarm is that your cat in your avatar? It's gorgeous!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## christymarie340

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog



I LOVE your shoes! So cute!


----------



## christymarie340

platinum_girly said:


>



What a pretty and summery outfit PG, love it!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou darling


----------



## purseaddict**

juneping said:


> love that drapey top.....i seriously love your mom's taste....


  Thanks june!  I'm really lucky that her castoffs come to me!



FirstTimeDP said:


> I'm very fortunate in that my work is very casual.
> Just wearing my favorite top with J Crew Bahama shorts today.


  Looking great!  And you are gorgeous!



platinum_girly said:


> This look is  and you make me REALLY want that LV bag!! Is it a Neverfull? If so, which size? TIA
> 
> Awww thankyou. You know i have a thing about feathers on jewellery, be it earrings or necklaces then i will buy it, lol!


  Thanks Platinum!  It's the Neverfull MM.  It is super handy!  (And I know what you mean about feathers - I have some earrings,  pins, etc. because they have feathers!



pchan2802 said:


> Here is my outfit for my friend's wedding.


  Beautiful outfit and LOVE LOVE LOVE those shoes!



amacasa said:


> thanks purse... your last 2 outfits esp the one in shorts , i love love...


  Thank you amacasa! 



christymarie340 said:


> can't decide between outfits for dinner...


  Love the one with the blazer!  White blazer always look so chic (and it works with those amazing jeans)!


----------



## purseaddict**

gingerfarm said:


> I love the first outfit!


  Thanks gingerfarm!



platinum_girly said:


>


  Platinum!  Love this outfit!  I have a similar outfit scheduled on my blog for friday (with the feather earrings and white maxi)!  Great minds think alike!


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks Platinum! It's the Neverfull MM. It is super handy! (And I know what you mean about feathers - I have some earrings, pins, etc. because they have feathers!


 
I definately need to get me one, you have sold me on it with your lovely OOTD pics 



purseaddict** said:


> Platinum! Love this outfit! I have a similar outfit scheduled on my blog for friday (with the feather earrings and white maxi)! Great minds think alike!


 
Haha that is funny, i bet you will look super gorgeous (as always )


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pendleton skirt


----------



## gingerfarm

ITLovesFashion said:


> OT Gingerfarm is that your cat in your avatar? It's gorgeous!



Hi ITLovesFashion, thanks! Her name is Tasha, and has a sister named Tippy too.  We adopted them almost a year ago.  Best thing we ever done.  

BTW, I love your H&M romper!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

ITLovesFashion said:


> H&M romper today!



I love your style!! You have unbelievable taste. May I ask what is the name of the Gucci bag? I need a white bag really bad and I am in love with yours.


----------



## quynh_1206

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> leopard sandals + lace shorts


 
Love the lace shorts! Still trying to find ones that fit me.


----------



## quynh_1206

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog


 
You wear casuals so so well. I also adore that H&M romper of  yours.


----------



## platinum_girly

LOVE this skirt!!!


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## chanel*liz

3.1 philip lim top, black shorts, Louboutin shoes


----------



## allycat89

Everyone looks SO CUTEEEE! Here are some of my photos from today - getting ready for a lunch date with one of my friends from high school  hadn't seen her in 2+ years!

Kohl's Lauren Conrad top with black skinny jeans!















^ in the Arizona sunshine


----------



## allycat89

^ Wow, I didn't realize my photos were so huge. Haha sorry!


----------



## kcf68

allycat89 said:


> Everyone looks SO CUTEEEE! Here are some of my photos from today - getting ready for a lunch date with one of my friends from high school  hadn't seen her in 2+ years!
> 
> Kohl's Lauren Conrad top with black skinny jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ in the Arizona sunshine


 
Cute top!!!


----------



## allycat89

^ Thank you  gotta love Kohl's!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

labelwhore04 said:


>


 
Love your outfit!!  Love the Aidan too!!! 


chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 philip lim top, black shorts, Louboutin shoes


 
Lovely!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 philip lim top, black shorts, Louboutin shoes


 
Totaly in love with your Louboutins!

You are always lookin so pretty and fashy. Just Fab hon!


@Allycat98: love your sunshine Pic!


----------



## madaddie

What I wore to go house-hunting


----------



## ITLovesFashion

quynh_1206 said:


> You wear casuals so so well. I also adore that H&M romper of yours.


 
 :shame: Thank you very much!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

joyceluvsbags said:


> I love your style!! You have unbelievable taste. May I ask what is the name of the Gucci bag? I need a white bag really bad and I am in love with yours.


 
Hi! Thanks for your nice comment. Actually I don't know what's the name of the Gucci bag. Maybe you can try to get an id in the Gucci subforum, I'm pretty sure someone will know its name.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

gingerfarm said:


> Hi ITLovesFashion, thanks! Her name is Tasha, and has a sister named Tippy too. We adopted them almost a year ago. Best thing we ever done.
> 
> BTW, I love your H&M romper!


 
I hear you, I adopted my cat 3 years ago and I have never regret that moment! Cats are the best  I have so much fun with mine, she's crazy.


----------



## allycat89

madaddie said:


> What I wore to go house-hunting



OMG! Love your sweater!!


----------



## allycat89

its_a_keeper said:


> Totaly in love with your Louboutins!
> 
> You are always lookin so pretty and fashy. Just Fab hon!
> 
> 
> @Allycat98: love your sunshine Pic!



Thank you  one of the perks of living in Arizona...sunshine all year! Lol


----------



## madaddie

allycat89 said:


> OMG! Love your sweater!!



Thankew sweetie.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Today







more on my blog


----------



## its_a_keeper

madaddie said:


> What I wore to go house-hunting


 
awwwww, love the bunnys on the cardigan, so cute


----------



## madaddie

its_a_keeper said:


> awwwww, love the bunnys on the cardigan, so cute



Thankew!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ITLovesFashion said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog


 
Love your necklace!


----------



## am2022

lovely necklace.. and you have serious balenciaga clutches collection there... love them all!



ITLovesFashion said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

shorts


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## its_a_keeper

PrincessBal said:


>



Perfect match


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ITLovesFashion

amacasa said:


> lovely necklace.. and you have serious balenciaga clutches collection there... love them all!


 
I actually just own 2 Balanciaga clutches but I do get a lot of use out of them! I wish I could buy another one, they're just fabulous!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Today I'm wearing grey






more pics on my blog


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Dress down day in work, rather boring..







H&M Shirt
H&M Leggings
Primark shoes - £4!! Love them
And my newest edition, Prada Saffiano Luxe Tote


----------



## PinkPeonies

AnyoneForPimms, I love that bag! You look great!

ITLovesFashion, im only new here but I took a sneak peek at your blog and I really enjoy your outfits. Not to mention all those gorgeous chunky necklaces (my biggest weakness!)

platinum_girly, a very comfy look but that colour is striking on you.

I love seeing peoples outfits and everyone is looking great


----------



## purseaddict**

Just catching up for the last few outfits!


----------



## its_a_keeper

AnyoneForPimms said:


> Dress down day in work, rather boring..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Shirt
> H&M Leggings
> Primark shoes - £4!! Love them
> And my newest edition, Prada Saffiano Luxe Tote



Lookin good Hon


----------



## juneping

top: zara
shorts: marc by marc jacobs
shoes: jimmy choo


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog


 

cool necklace!


----------



## Kraut

Oh my, PrincessBal......  you are so cute.

How do you girls take these great pictures every day?   
Here I am again in my locker at work.   :]


----------



## its_a_keeper

FirstTimeDP said:


> Oh my, PrincessBal......  you are so cute.
> 
> How do you girls take these great pictures every day?
> Here I am again in my locker at work.   :]



I like your Locker Pics :coolpics:

And, can you tell me, what kind of Belt you are wearing?
I'm still looking for a black one for those longshirts!


----------



## quynh_1206

purseaddict** said:


> Just catching up for the last few outfits!


 
I especially love the last dress and shoe combo. Super adorable! You also have a very lovely home!


----------



## quynh_1206

FirstTimeDP said:


> Oh my, PrincessBal......  you are so cute.
> 
> How do you girls take these great pictures every day?
> Here I am again in my locker at work.   :]


 
You look AMAZING! I'd kill to have legs like yours.


----------



## Kraut

its_a_keeper said:


> I like your Locker Pics :coolpics:
> 
> And, can you tell me, what kind of Belt you are wearing?
> I'm still looking for a black one for those longshirts!



Thanks  

I am sorry to disappoint, this belt came with a dress (I don't remember which), and I use it interchangeably. There's no brand name or anything.

Thanks Quynh!


----------



## Rubypout




----------



## chanel*liz

Outfit of the day:











Hermes bag & bracelet, Louboutin shoes, and a cheap dress find


----------



## its_a_keeper

nice CL ChanelLiz.

Can't keep up with you, but my Outfit for today:






Shirt: Zero 3,49 EUR at extream Summer Sale
Slacks: Ralph Lauren 
Shoes: Buffalo London
Bag: LV Speedy 25 with Marian Inclusion

Behind in the back: Bert Priceless


----------



## Addictista

juneping said:


> top: zara
> shorts: marc by marc jacobs
> shoes: jimmy choo



You always look great - you have a wonderful, easy style.


----------



## juneping

Addictista said:


> You always look great - you have a wonderful, easy style.



oh...that's so sweet. thanks!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*On my way out to a dinner party...*


----------



## P.Y.T.

chanel*liz said:


> Outfit of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes bag & bracelet, Louboutin shoes, and a cheap dress find


 
*Looking GOOD everyone!!!!!!!*

*@chanel*liz -Really cute top!*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leopard denim shorts


----------



## ilovefashion87

This dress is amazing on you! I tried it on and it was not cute on me, so it went back to the store! The shoes and clutch are fab as always! Have fun 




P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way out to a dinner party...*


----------



## PinkPeonies

P.Y.T. you looks really lovely!


----------



## being.myself

PrincessBal said:


> ..



I own this top!! Zara right?  You look good!


----------



## PrincessBal

@being.myself: Thank you! My top is from H&M, i bought it a few months ago but I saw that they sell the exact same one at Zara now


----------



## being.myself

PrincessBal said:


> @being.myself: Thank you! My top is from H&M, i bought it a few months ago but I saw that they sell the exact same one at Zara now



Oh whaaaaaaaat! It's exactly the same. Zara and H&M, I love their styles and prices..


----------



## Addictista

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way out to a dinner party...*



Great outfit - perfectly put together!


----------



## Pinkdancer

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way out to a dinner party...*



Wow. You look fabulous.


----------



## Lyric69

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way out to a dinner party...*



lovely... i think i love your hair color too..


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## purseaddict**

quynh_1206 said:


> I especially love the last dress and shoe combo. Super adorable! You also have a very lovely home!



Thanks quynh!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love this blazer along with all the others you have!



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## juneping

top: allsaints
leather skirt: theory
shoes: marni


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: allsaints
> leather skirt: theory
> shoes: marni



I like that Top! And those Shoes are hot


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

clogs


----------



## juneping

*its_a_keeper* - thanks!!


----------



## sammie225

pink zara blazer


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@ilovefashion,PinkPeonies,Addictista,Pinkdancer,Lyric69* 
thank you so much...I had a great time btw.


----------



## its_a_keeper

me getting ready for taking care of the Stray Cats 

Jeans: Esprit 5,00 EUR super summer Sale
Sweater: Ralph Lauren
Vest: Marc o Polo
Boots: Hunter
Bag: Longchamp


----------



## titania029

Very hot! 



juneping said:


> top: allsaints
> leather skirt: theory
> shoes: marni


----------



## juneping

titania029 said:


> Very hot!



thanks titania!!


----------



## Deborah1986

PrincessBal said:


>


 
_love this outfit.. now i want the NF _


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

going out with my dh for my b-day


----------



## Rubypout




----------



## madaddie

&#9829;  Diva Usagi Hair Band . Modcloth Every Bunny Gather Round Cardigan .  Chanel Red Jumbo . Louis Vuitton Jack And Lucie Bag Charm . Forever 21  Chiffon Polka Dot Skirt . Tiffany & Co. 1837 Lock Ring . Marc By  Marc Jacobs Bow Ring . Ambra Tights . Miu Miu Polka Dot Platform Sandal &#9829;


----------



## its_a_keeper

ilovepinkhearts said:


> going out with my dh for my b-day


 
Happy Birthday!



madaddie said:


> Miu Miu Polka Dot Platform Sandal &#9829;


 
I'm so in love with your MiuMiu's!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*Madaddie*, that Chanel is oh so lovely!

Here is a recent outfit of mine:


----------



## Kraut

This weekend I finally got to show off my new LSpace bikini and JCrew Hat!  
On friday, met with friends for happy hour.


----------



## TJNEscada

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way out to a dinner party...*


 Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

mesh black dress


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog



Fab! Love your necklace and sandals hehe (your LV too)


----------



## am2022

wow... you are rocking the bikini and love the hat as well!!!





Kraut said:


> This weekend I finally got to show off my new LSpace bikini and JCrew Hat!
> On friday, met with friends for happy hour.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## its_a_keeper

Kraut said:


> This weekend I finally got to show off my new LSpace bikini and JCrew Hat!
> On friday, met with friends for happy hour.



So hot hon! Lookin really great


----------



## Kraut

Thanks amacasa and keeper. 



its_a_keeper said:


> So hot hon! Lookin really great


x


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kraut said:


> Thanks amacasa and keeper.
> 
> 
> x


 
Wish I were in Arizona, too. the weather over here pretty much *****.

Are you from Germany as well or just fluent in German?

x


----------



## gingerfarm

From my blog:


----------



## gingerfarm

juneping said:


> top: allsaints
> leather skirt: theory
> shoes: marni



I really like your skirt!  Nice pairing with the shoes too.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Me today






more pics on my blog


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lunch Brake  finally a sunny day!






Louis Vuitton Epi Bag with Graphite Keycharm
Ralph Lauren Shirt
Esprit Slacks
Buffalo Wedges
Louis Vuitton Scarf
Jewelery by Tiffany


----------



## juneping

gingerfarm said:


> I really like your skirt!  Nice pairing with the shoes too.



thanks!!


----------



## juneping

dress: Development by Erica Davis 
shoes: marni


----------



## Addictista

platinum_girly said:


>



You look great, as usual!  I love your watch!


----------



## platinum_girly

Addictista said:


> You look great, as usual! I love your watch!


 
Thankyou hun


----------



## trisha48228

BCBG Maxazira top, skirt and tank

Shoes Betsey Johnson


----------



## kcf68

juneping said:


> dress: Development by Erica Davis
> shoes: marni


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## quynh_1206

Gorgeous blouse, angelastoel!


----------



## gingerfarm

angelastoel said:


>



Cute outfit!  the blouse is so dreamy...


----------



## juneping

kcf68 said:


> Beautiful!!



thanks!!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

sammie225 said:


> pink zara blazer


 





Sammie, you have absolutely gorgeous thighs and legs!

I would be in a miniskirt and heels all year round if I were you!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Wore my leather shorts FINALLY! 
Outfit details & more pictures on the blog


----------



## chunkymonkey

ITLovesFashion said:


> Me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog



OMG your Bal clutch is incredible. That colour is gorgeous!


----------



## momofgirls

trisha48228 said:


> BCBG Maxazira top, skirt and tank
> 
> Shoes Betsey Johnson


Love the look


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

boots


----------



## DisCo

angelastoel said:


>



Gorgeous blouse!


----------



## its_a_keeper

trisha48228 said:


> BCBG Maxazira top, skirt and tank
> 
> Shoes Betsey Johnson


 
So Classy!



angelastoel said:


> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2011/08/outfit-10-years.html


 
Trendy. Love the color of your shorts!



chunkymonkey said:


> Wore my leather shorts FINALLY!
> Outfit details & more pictures on the blog


 
Cute and nice matching Toenail Polish with your shirt!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

chunkymonkey said:


> OMG your Bal clutch is incredible. That colour is gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So here's my very first OOTD here on TPF.  Though this isn't exactly today's outfit, but from a couple of days ago. 

The dress is from Acne, bracelets from Balenciaga and a handmade sami one, bag from a local designer in Rome who's name I seem to have forgotten, and shoes obviously from Converse.


----------



## allycat89

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's my very first OOTD here on TPF.  Though this isn't exactly today's outfit, but from a couple of days ago.
> 
> The dress is from Acne, bracelets from Balenciaga and a handmade sami one, bag from a local designer in Rome who's name I seem to have forgotten, and shoes obviously from Converse.



Super cute! Love the dress


----------



## sammie225

*peggy bundy* oh thank you so much,thats nice to hear  but i still have to work on my legs,they have to be more toned


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Wearing this fab Zara top today:






more pics on my blog


----------



## shamrock0421

Jeans & Wedges - Lucky Brand
Top/Wrap - BCBG MaxAzria

Apparently, there are many ways to wear this wrap - I just haven't figured them all out yet.


----------



## sammie225

first outfit with my brandnew rocco


----------



## trisha48228

sammie225 said:


> first outfit with my brandnew rocco




Love it all.  Especially the Rocco!  Congrats on your new bag


----------



## trisha48228

gingerfarm said:


> From my blog:



Very nicely put together.


----------



## trisha48228

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's my very first OOTD here on TPF.  Though this isn't exactly today's outfit, but from a couple of days ago.
> 
> The dress is from Acne, bracelets from Balenciaga and a handmade sami one, bag from a local designer in Rome who's name I seem to have forgotten, and shoes obviously from Converse.



Love the Chuck Taylor converse.  I keep a few pair.  They come in handy.


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Work againnn! Primark dress, bargain!

Carrying Prada Saffiano Luxe AGAIN so didn't bother picturing it! x


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's my very first OOTD here on TPF.  Though this isn't exactly today's outfit, but from a couple of days ago.​
> 
> The dress is from Acne, bracelets from Balenciaga and a handmade sami one, bag from a local designer in Rome who's name I seem to have forgotten, and shoes obviously from Converse. ​


 

You are such a babe! Love your hair/dress.


----------



## quynh_1206

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's my very first OOTD here on TPF.  Though this isn't exactly today's outfit, but from a couple of days ago.​
> 
> The dress is from Acne, bracelets from Balenciaga and a handmade sami one, bag from a local designer in Rome who's name I seem to have forgotten, and shoes obviously from Converse. ​


 You look so cute!


----------



## twiggers

Whitley: Is that an Anthro dress?


----------



## Jeannam2008

Top- Forever21
Cami - Forever21
Jeans - AE
Belt - Forever21
Flip Flops - Areopostale


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

bustier + leather shorts


----------



## gingerfarm

trisha48228 said:


> Very nicely put together.



Thank you Trisha!


----------



## purseaddict**

Been MIA because we're traveling!  Everyone is looking fabulous!

Last couple of outfits:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## WhitleyGilbert

dr. twiggers said:


> Whitley: Is that an Anthro dress?



Yes it sure is and it's currently on sale.


----------



## bonchicgenre

shamrock0421 said:


> Jeans & Wedges - Lucky Brand
> Top/Wrap - BCBG MaxAzria
> 
> Apparently, there are many ways to wear this wrap - I just haven't figured them all out yet.
> 
> View attachment 1457762
> 
> 
> View attachment 1457763



I'm usually just a lurker bought use to be a bcbg store manager and if you go to the website or even youtube "BCBG cardiwrap" they show 12 ways to wear the wrap  Hope that helps you! That wrap is beautiful and I love your outfit gave me inspiration to pull mine out of the closet.


----------



## juneping

samantha, 

love the whole black outfit with the beige vest...the way you accessorized was so chic!


----------



## trisha48228

purseaddict** said:


> Been MIA because we're traveling!  Everyone is looking fabulous!
> 
> Last couple of outfits:



I love your style.  You always look great!


----------



## am2022

casual weekend!
top: bcbg
jeans: siwy
Shoes: Balenciaga cork sandals
belt: vintage


----------



## am2022

date night with DH
Top:  Eileen fisher
Skirt: Zara
Clutch:  Prada
shoes: DH took the pic.. it didn't show.. but just plain black flat ballerinas


----------



## am2022

platinum and purseaddict... love love all the casual, drapy outfits ladies!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

purseaddict** said:


>


 
Love that one, so classy!



amacasa said:


> casual weekend!
> top: bcbg
> jeans: siwy
> Shoes: Balenciaga cork sandals
> belt: vintage


 
nice!




amacasa said:


> date night with DH
> Top: Eileen fisher
> Skirt: Zara
> Clutch: Prada
> shoes: DH took the pic.. it didn't show.. but just plain black flat ballerinas


 
those colors suit you so well! Great outfit!

Here is my Outfit of the Day! Another Day at work.






Fav gray slacks: Esprit
Top: Zero
Loafer: Geox
Bag: LV
Jewelery: Tiffany


----------



## ITLovesFashion

My outfit today






more pics on my blog


----------



## am2022

thanks... love love Esprit.. brings back memories of my younger years...

i have this pair of shorts from my college days that i still wear up to now.. although its a bit tight... i wear it for sentimental reasons.

love the tiffany as well!!!



its_a_keeper said:


> Love that one, so classy!
> 
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those colors suit you so well! Great outfit!
> 
> Here is my Outfit of the Day! Another Day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fav gray slacks: Esprit
> Top: Zero
> Loafer: Geox
> Bag: LV
> Jewelery: Tiffany


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog


 
I LOVE this outfit!!


----------



## trisha48228

For work.  Will add a black blazer when i get to the office.

BCBG dress
Gucci pumps (Killing my fat feet.  Will retire soon)
LV Vernis Alma


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Isabel Marant dress, Marni sandals, Prada bag, Pamela Love cuff





Zara blazer, Etoile Isabel Marant skirt, Alexander Wang boots, 3.1 Phillip Lim bag, Pamela Love necklace, eBay tee


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

crochet shirt


----------



## fettfleck

My new addition. How do you like it?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog


Amazing necklace!


amacasa said:


> date night with DH
> Top:  Eileen fisher
> Skirt: Zara
> Clutch:  Prada
> shoes: DH took the pic.. it didn't show.. but just plain black flat ballerinas



I absolutely adore this skirt!  I want one for myself.  Do you know the name of the style?


----------



## am2022

Whitney. i just looked up a style number or something and it doesn't have one.
it is recent collection - just got this mid April at Zara Chicago.
Its not even woman... its just Zara basic..

I love love Alaia skating dresses/ skirts and I feel Zara really copies Alaia in a lot of their designs...
hope you find the skirt!!!



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Amazing necklace!
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this skirt!  I want one for myself.  Do you know the name of the style?


----------



## purseaddict**

trisha48228 said:


> I love your style.  You always look great!



Thanks trisha!!


----------



## purseaddict**

amacasa said:


> platinum and purseaddict... love love all the casual, drapy outfits ladies!!!


  Thanks amacasa 



its_a_keeper said:


> Love that one, so classy!
> 
> 
> Here is my Outfit of the Day! Another Day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fav gray slacks: Esprit
> Top: Zero
> Loafer: Geox
> Bag: LV
> Jewelery: Tiffany



Thank you!!   Loving your LV and gorgeous necklace!


----------



## am2022

At work today
Top: splendid
Skirt: Lavia
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## bagladyseattle

Monday:

Loft Ann Taylor tops
Banana Republic Pencil Skirt
Lauren by Ralph Lauren pumps
Banana Republic skinny belt
Necklace:  Big statement necklace bought for Nordstrom Rack
Sunglasses:  Inexpensve American Eagle
Bag:  LV Lussac in black Epi


----------



## bagladyseattle

Tuesday

Jones New York cardigan
Banana Republic (BR) cami
Express linen pants
BR belt
Issac Mizrahi pum
Cashmere scraf (found at Rack)
LV Mizi


----------



## bagladyseattle

Wednesday:

Traveling with my boss to OR office so I dressed nicer.

BR dress
BR blazer
Lauren by Ralph Lauren pump
Vintage necklac
Torqouise unknown earrings
Balenciaga Work


----------



## its_a_keeper

trisha48228 said:


> For work. Will add a black blazer when i get to the office.
> 
> BCBG dress
> Gucci pumps (Killing my fat feet. Will retire soon)
> LV Vernis Alma


 
Your feet ain't fat! Love the bag.



fettfleck said:


> My new addition. How do you like it?


 
Classy



bagladyseattle said:


> Monday:
> 
> Loft Ann Taylor tops
> Banana Republic Pencil Skirt
> Lauren by Ralph Lauren pumps
> Banana Republic skinny belt
> Necklace: Big statement necklace bought for Nordstrom Rack
> Sunglasses: Inexpensve American Eagle
> Bag: LV Lussac in black Epi


 
That pink suits you pretty nicely.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Wearing Missoni today






more pics on my blog


----------



## being.myself

bagladyseattle said:


> ...



I really like your style.


----------



## Addictista

bagladyseattle said:


> Wednesday:
> 
> Traveling with my boss to OR office so I dressed nicer.
> 
> BR dress
> BR blazer
> Lauren by Ralph Lauren pump
> Vintage necklac
> Torqouise unknown earrings
> Balenciaga Work



You have great work style!  I love that jacket with the flowered dress, especially.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> At work today
> Top: splendid
> Skirt: Lavia
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin





bagladyseattle said:


> Wednesday:
> 
> Traveling with my boss to OR office so I dressed nicer.
> 
> BR dress
> BR blazer
> Lauren by Ralph Lauren pump
> Vintage necklac
> Torqouise unknown earrings
> Balenciaga Work



love these two outfits, very chic!!


----------



## juneping

dress: McQ
shoes: marni


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Retro look


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this to work yesterday, though I eventually had to swap out the wedges for flats due to my ankles being rather painful and swollen from an allergic reaction to the approx. 50 mosquito bites covering them after a round of evening golf the other day. Moral of the story: don't wear shorts to go golfing during twilight hours unless you enjoy being eaten by insects. 

Here I've layered a sheer dress-shirt-top-thing from Acne over a simple white dress from American Vintage. The wedge booties are also from Acne, the scarf is McQueen, the bag is Marc by Marc Jacobs and more pictures can be seen on my blog.


----------



## Suzie

I haven't been on this thread for eons and I must say thank you ladies for sharing your gorgeous photos!! You all look amazing!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Jeannam2008

Friday













White cami - Kohls (SO brand)
Button Down - Marshalls
Shorts - AE
Earrings - Forever 21


----------



## its_a_keeper

@ Jeannam: I love those Anchors! A shame that I can't order them.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thursday outfit:

H&M tops
Banana Republic Pencil Skirt
Coach Wedge
LV Teleodo blue epi speedy 35.
Botega Veneta   blue leather braided match with speedy


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had NO idea!

Thank you so much from coming out of lurking to help me wear my wrap!  You're sooooooo sweet!!!!




bonchicgenre said:


> I'm usually just a lurker bought use to be a bcbg store manager and if you go to the website or even youtube "BCBG cardiwrap" they show 12 ways to wear the wrap  Hope that helps you! That wrap is beautiful and I love your outfit gave me inspiration to pull mine out of the closet.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Friday Casual work day:

BR tops
Alfani jacket
LOFT jeggings
Lanvin flats
Chanel Camera


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me today


----------



## bagladyseattle

June, I love your A McQueen dress and what a perfect match w/ marni dhoes.



juneping said:


> dress: McQ
> shoes: marni


----------



## icechampagne

love my new bleu infini Alma! been using it nonstop


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ LOVE that outfit!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bohemian outfit


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today


 

Love the whole look!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubypout

icechampagne said:


> love my new bleu infini Alma! been using it nonstop



I absolutely adore your fleur de lys necklace!


----------



## butterfly_baby

angelastoel said:


>



I LOVE YOUR BLOG
your balenciagags is what I am dreaming of


----------



## butterfly_baby

my new favoriiiiiitestestest ASOS boots







http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/ootd-feat-asos-anglo-boots.html


----------



## butterfly_baby

and then, because it love this H&M dress so much







http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/nude-h-dress-equals-love.html


----------



## Rubypout

ASOS bedjacket


----------



## Kraut

nothing special, yesterday.  Grabbing a beer with husband.  He gave me his t shirt which he shrank and it's my new favorite!  So comfy!!!  

BCBG sunglasses
MJ Bag (only Designer bag I own but saving for my prada!)
guess shorts


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

all you ladies look great!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you



P.Y.T. said:


> Love the whole look!!!!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kraut said:


> nothing special, yesterday.  Grabbing a beer with husband.  He gave me his t shirt which he shrank and it's my new favorite!  So comfy!!!
> 
> BCBG sunglasses
> MJ Bag (only Designer bag I own but saving for my prada!)
> guess shorts



You have so THE right legs for shorts! Lookin good hon, as always.
Me likey


----------



## FashionGal18

butterfly_baby said:


> my new favoriiiiiitestestest ASOS boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/ootd-feat-asos-anglo-boots.html


 Those are really cute boots.


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> and then, because it love this H&M dress so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/nude-h-dress-equals-love.html


 
Beautiful dress, it looks so expensive


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Beautiful dress, it looks so expensive



oh thanks )

was thinking of getting the same in purple but wasnt sure about having the same dress twice..


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> oh thanks )
> 
> was thinking of getting the same in purple but wasnt sure about having the same dress twice..


 
Oh defo get the purple, i bet that would look lovely on you with your colouring, hope you will do some more mod pics if you do decide to


----------



## butterfly_baby

FashionGal18 said:


> Those are really cute boots.



aww thanks  still available on asos


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Oh defo get the purple, i bet that would look lovely on you with your colouring, hope you will do some more mod pics if you do decide to



weeeell, that encourages me to go find it in my size on monday


----------



## pinkgoldfish

butterfly_baby said:


> and then, because it love this H&M dress so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/nude-h-dress-equals-love.html


µ

What a lovely dress, was it in stores recently?


----------



## butterfly_baby

pinkgoldfish said:


> µ
> 
> What a lovely dress, was it in stores recently?



yes! (at least here in Austria, I still see it  )


----------



## DisCo

ITLovesFashion said:


> My outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog



May I ask where you got your blue loafers? I'm currently searching for shoes similar to those but can't seem to find the right one.  Yours look perfect because it doesn't look bulky


----------



## momofgirls

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me today


Love it


----------



## juneping

more photos on my blog
dress: zara
shoes: chanel
bag: zara
necklace: ebay (vintage)


----------



## Kraut

beautiful dress and shoe/bag combo, June.


----------



## shamrock0421

Yesterday wearing new maxi dress and Lucky Brand wedges.


----------



## shamrock0421

Ooops....wedges.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

crochet lace shorts + silk blouse


----------



## joyceluvsbags

shamrock0421 said:


> Ooops....wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1460863



Shamrock, looking beautiful as always.


----------



## BasketballCourt

juneping said:


> more photos on my blog
> dress: zara
> shoes: chanel
> bag: zara
> necklace: ebay (vintage)


 

I really like that dress! It reminds me of Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## kcf68

juneping said:


> more photos on my blog
> dress: zara
> shoes: chanel
> bag: zara
> necklace: ebay (vintage)


 
Wow love this color on you!  Love the shoes!  Beautiful!


----------



## juneping

Kraut said:


> beautiful dress and shoe/bag combo, June.





BasketballCourt said:


> I really like that dress! It reminds me of Audrey Hepburn.





kcf68 said:


> Wow love this color on you!  Love the shoes!  Beautiful!



thanks ladies!! i have been thinking about this dress since it came out...


----------



## shamrock0421

joyceluvsbags said:


> Shamrock, looking beautiful as always.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Friday Night (dinner and shoppping)





Sat (running errands)





Sun (out and about some more)





I just realized that I am wearing black and gray in every outfit...I swear I have color...LOL


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

crochet skirt
cropped silk blouse
patent pale pink wedges
brown sunglasses
flower painted chain bracelet


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You always looks so fabulousy put together!


----------



## am2022

June a skating dress from zara!!!
I have this and this is what I come to zara for!!!
Their alaia looking pieces! 
Love this on you!
I have the short sleeved versionin red as well!


QUOTE=juneping;19616792]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




more photos on my blog
dress: zara
shoes: chanel
bag: zara
necklace: ebay (vintage)[/QUOTE]


----------



## its_a_keeper

butterfly_baby said:


> and then, because it love this H&M dress so much


 
Great Dress, suits you perfect! Go for the purple one, too!




juneping said:


> more photos on my blog
> dress: zara
> shoes: chanel
> bag: zara
> necklace: ebay (vintage)


 
Love the blue on you! Looks fab.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> June a skating dress from zara!!!
> I have this and this is what I come to zara for!!!
> Their alaia looking pieces!
> Love this on you!
> I have the short sleeved versionin red as well!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=juneping;19616792]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos on my blog
> dress: zara
> shoes: chanel
> bag: zara
> necklace: ebay (vintage)


[/QUOTE]

thanks!! oh i had no idea this is inspired by alaia...but it is such a piece that i can't forget after i saw it. i was too late to get the black...



its_a_keeper said:


> Great Dress, suits you perfect! Go for the purple one, too!
> 
> Love the blue on you! Looks fab.



thanks!!


----------



## kcf68

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Friday Night (dinner and shoppping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat (running errands)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun (out and about some more)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I am wearing black and gray in every outfit...I swear I have color...LOL


 
Very cute outfits!  Looking good girl!!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

kcf68 said:


> Very cute outfits!  Looking good girl!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> Ooops....wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1460863


 

 *HOT STUFF!!* Lovin' the outfit.


----------



## twiggers

Anthro has a similar dress (to the Zara one) in a deep wine color. It's a little longer though....more appropriate for the office.


----------



## Peggy Bundy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> crochet skirt
> cropped silk blouse
> patent pale pink wedges
> brown sunglasses
> flower painted chain bracelet


 




I'm so in love with those wedges.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love that dress amacasa!!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## butterfly_baby

here's my boring outfit of the day...but at least with some nice accessoires 






pics of accessoires on the blog, didnt want to spam here 

http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/boring-ootd-feat-violet-marc-jacobs.html


----------



## madaddie




----------



## hllywood

platinum_girly said:


>


 Love the leggings look


----------



## juneping

top: Loops (yoox.com)
pants: CoH
bag: zara, the bucket bag
shoes: YSL


----------



## bnjj

Love that look, June.


----------



## juneping

bnjj said:


> Love that look, June.



thanks!!


----------



## am2022

casual weekend.... time to get out of office skirts... yay!
Top:  AA
Denim:  Siwy
Necklace:  Lanvin for H & M
Boots:  Isabel Marant Dana fringe boot


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> casual weekend.... time to get out of office skirts... yay!
> Top:  AA
> Denim:  Siwy
> Necklace:  Lanvin for H & M
> Boots:  Isabel Marant Dana fringe boot



are the boots the same in two pictures?
they are so fab...and love the necklace...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

wooden platforms
fringed t-shirt dress
high waisted denim shorts
coral lace bralette for blast of color
turquoise shell bracelet


----------



## its_a_keeper

madaddie said:


>


 
Love your sweater! You are always so nicely combined dressed.
I so love your look! Me, I couldn't pull that off the way you do!


----------



## FashionGal18

platinum_girly said:


>


 Cute look!  Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## platinum_girly

hllywood said:


> Love the leggings look


 


FashionGal18 said:


> Cute look!  Your bag is gorgeous


 
Thankyou both


----------



## Addictista

juneping said:


> top: Loops (yoox.com)
> pants: CoH
> bag: zara, the bucket bag
> shoes: YSL



I like this outfit - especially the pop of the shoes with the black.


----------



## am2022

Yes!
You can slouch it down !
Thanks June!!! 




juneping said:


> are the boots the same in two pictures?
> they are so fab...and love the necklace...


----------



## juneping

Addictista said:


> I like this outfit - especially the pop of the shoes with the black.



Thanks!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bright yellow poncho top
lace shorts
strappy tie suede sandals


----------



## chanel*liz

H&M blazer, max studio sheer top, guess shorts, cara couture necklace, christian louboutin shoes


----------



## Serenifly

platinum_girly said:


>




What watch is that? Sturhling?


----------



## platinum_girly

Serenifly said:


> What watch is that? Sturhling?


 
No it is ceramic


----------



## Serenifly

platinum_girly said:


> No it is ceramic



Nice I love it!  I love white watches, I got a Stuhrling / swarovski watch on Beyondtherack.com a few months ago, adore it! I love you'rs too!


----------



## platinum_girly

Serenifly said:


> Nice I love it!  I love white watches, I got a Stuhrling / swarovski watch on Beyondtherack.com a few months ago, adore it! I love you'rs too!


 
Oh gosh i didn't even realise Sturhling was a brand until i googled it 

No my watch is not branded, it was only £10 from the supermarket  but it is the closest that i will get to a Chanel j-12 at the min


----------



## wenzin

chanel*liz: omg!!!! you look amazing!!! are you a model?


----------



## chanel*liz

wenzin said:


> chanel*liz: omg!!!! you look amazing!!! are you a model?


 
thank you!  i do modeling here and there!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

DisCo said:


> May I ask where you got your blue loafers? I'm currently searching for shoes similar to those but can't seem to find the right one. Yours look perfect because it doesn't look bulky


 
My blue loafers are by Car Shoe and I got them in a shoes store in my city. I'm pretty sure this brand is distributed also in the U.S. maybe in some big department store. I agree with you, the shape of this  loafers is just perfect! Let me know if you find them!


----------



## Kraut

I really haven't had anything great to add (and I still don't).  But I wanted to play with my new instagram app on my phone 

(The headband is actually a belt from a top that I cut off... hey.. why not! )


----------



## someday681

Wow, all you guys look so great.

Here's a "mommy needs to run errands today" outfit :






Top: Trinity
Skirt: Gap
Bag: RM MAC in white


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You ladies all look great!


----------



## couture2387

H&M dress
Steve Madden patent nude pumps


----------



## jan1nec

chanel*liz that blazer is amazing! is it new?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kraut said:


>


 
Cool App! And I love your Locker Pics! You are so pretty.



someday681 said:


> Here's a "mommy needs to run errands today" outfit :


 
Cool Mommy 



couture2387 said:


> H&M dress
> Steve Madden patent nude pumps


 
Looks so classy! Like it.


----------



## Addictista

chanel*liz said:


> H&M blazer, max studio sheer top, guess shorts, cara couture necklace, christian louboutin shoes



I love that jacket!  



someday681 said:


> Wow, all you guys look so great.
> 
> Here's a "mommy needs to run errands today" outfit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Trinity
> Skirt: Gap
> Bag: RM MAC in white



Wow - you're a pretty fashionable mommy - cute outfit!


----------



## hautecouture15

With my Chanel WOC


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

pink leather stitched and studded skirt
relaxed tank
nude patent sandals


----------



## Kraut

Thanks Keeper!  Have a good weekend!


----------



## couture2387

Im having a lazy day watching Lost but I stepped out to grab some lunch.


----------



## chanel*liz

ark&co dress, givenchy necklace, louboutin booties, chanel belt


----------



## pchan2802




----------



## DisCo

ITLovesFashion said:


> My blue loafers are by Car Shoe and I got them in a shoes store in my city. I'm pretty sure this brand is distributed also in the U.S. maybe in some big department store. I agree with you, the shape of this  loafers is just perfect! Let me know if you find them!



Thanks *ITLovesFashion*!! Looked online for this and there are a few I saw  but not the colour you have.  It's pricey though  but looks really sturdy


----------



## twiggers

pchan: Is that an Anthro top?? You outfit looks great...love the pop of color with the belt!


----------



## DizzyFairy

happy weekend!

me today, getting ready for tonite's dinner


----------



## DizzyFairy

and yesterday lunch with my mum (day off from work!)


----------



## winks

chanel*liz said:


> ark&co dress, givenchy necklace, louboutin booties, chanel belt



what is the name of these amazing booties?


----------



## pchan2802

dr. twiggers said:


> pchan: Is that an Anthro top?? You outfit looks great...love the pop of color with the belt!


 Thanks..the top is from bebe


----------



## juneping

top: Zara
jeans: Gold Sign
shoes: Jimmy Choo
bracelet: not sure what brand.


----------



## scarlet555

^^ juneping, you look great!  Nice legs.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## juneping

scarlet555 said:


> ^^ juneping, you look great!  Nice legs.



thanks!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Friday Night (dinner and shoppping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat (running errands)
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/ilovepinkhearts/aug6nf.jpg
> 
> 
> Sun (out and about some more)
> [IMG]http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/ilovepinkhearts/aug7nf.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I am wearing black and gray in every outfit...I swear I have color...LOL[/QUOTE]
> 
> Where did you get these jeans? I love them!
> 
> 
> Where did you get these wedges? Thanks.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

DizzyFairy said:


> and yesterday lunch with my mum (day off from work!)


Love this look head to toe!  I have a similar blouse...and think I will try to style it as you did!


----------



## Nolia

*Heading out with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~

Dress: Sirens
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie

*


----------



## merekat703

Recent ootd
Shirt- Buffalo Exchange
Pants- True Religion
Bag-Louis Vuitton
Shoes- Tory Burch
Jewelry-Tiffany & Co. and Michele


----------



## merekat703

and another
Dress: unknown brand
Belt: Zara
Shoes: Tory Burch and ( XXI heels in hand)
Flower: Claire's
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Jewelry: Swarovski and Tiffany & Co.


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> *Heading out with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~*
> 
> *Dress: Sirens*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie*


 
Super hot!!!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Nolia said:


> *Heading out with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~
> 
> Dress: Sirens
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie
> 
> *



Woha! Can you party in those CL the whole night???



merekat703 said:


> Recent ootd
> Shirt- Buffalo Exchange
> Pants- True Religion
> Bag-Louis Vuitton
> Shoes- Tory Burch
> Jewelry-Tiffany & Co. and Michele



So simple and stylish! Love it.


----------



## DisCo

angelastoel said:


>



Another fab look from you! Love all the jackets/blazers you wear


----------



## kcf68

Nolia said:


> *Heading out with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~*
> 
> *Dress: Sirens*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie*


 Very nice!  Love the shoes!


----------



## Nolia

chanel*liz said:


> Super hot!!!!!!





kcf68 said:


> Very nice!  Love the shoes!







its_a_keeper said:


> Woha! Can you party in those CL the whole night???



Actually yes!! The MBBs are one of my most comfortable pairs!! I can stand in them for at least 6 hours straight!!


----------



## Kraut

love your look angel.  Love that blazer!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gold platform suede heels
Gold sequin mini skirt
oxford striped silk racerback tank half untucked


----------



## juneping

top: Lu Lu Cheung (HK designer)
shorts: Muubaa
blazer: Zara
shoes: Jimmy Choo
bracelet: CC Skye


----------



## merekat703

its_a_keeper said:


> So simple and stylish! Love it.


Thanks


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Where did you get these jeans? I love them!
> 
> 
> Where did you get these wedges? Thanks.



The jeans are from the Gap, I got them about 5 yrs ago though. They are my "skinny jeans" and they are now too loose!! 

The wedges are from Ross  (my dh got them for me)


----------



## LVoepink

Dress - Oasis

Tights - Wolford

Shoes - LV Elba Ballerina flats


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ilovepinkhearts said:


> The jeans are from the Gap, I got them about 5 yrs ago though. They are my "skinny jeans" and they are now too loose!!
> 
> The wedges are from Ross  (my dh got them for me)



Lucky girl. I am always a day late and a dollar short as they say.


----------



## couture2387




----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

everyone looks super cute


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

baby doll dress
suede cone heel platform ankle strap sandals
blue sunglasses


----------



## fshnonmymind

I've been missing in action from this thread, so I have a few recent outfits:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fshnonmymind said:


> I've been missing in action from this thread, so I have a few recent outfits:


 

I love both looks!


----------



## Kraut

I'm definitely the most casual of us girls here 

Today at work... 
SAKs Pink shirt
J Crew Bermuda's
J Crew Belt
MIA sandals


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Serenifly

U girls are so lucky (and look stunning) all dressed up! I enjoy checking this thread often to see what outfits are being worn  

I work in a race shop  with 12 men, and am wearing lululemon track pants and a tank top, so I can still get dirty if need be ... no chances to dress up here, at all ... haha


----------



## Serenifly

pchan2802 said:


>



Love this outfit, you look awesome!


----------



## wenzin

omg a lot of inspirations!!!!


----------



## angelastoel

Serenifly said:


> U girls are so lucky (and look stunning) all dressed up! I enjoy checking this thread often to see what outfits are being worn
> 
> I work in a race shop  with 12 men, and am wearing lululemon track pants and a tank top, so I can still get dirty if need be ... no chances to dress up here, at all ... haha



I work as a dentist, so 5 days a week I walk around in a white suit (if I am lucky, if I am unlucky I walk in a white suit splattered with blood....) But because of that I am very happy to dress up when I am not working!


----------



## Flip88

DizzyFairy said:


> happy weekend!
> 
> me today, getting ready for tonite's dinner



You look fabulous!  I am loving the entire outfit.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

studded Clogs
Chain and leather trimmed striped denim shorts
racerback black striped tank
turquoise bolo tie
coral lace bralette


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

angelastoel said:


> I work as a dentist, so 5 days a week I walk around in a white suit (if I am lucky, if I am unlucky I walk in a white suit splattered with blood....) But because of that I am very happy to dress up when I am not working!



Gosh! You're a dentist? In that case, you're a very well dressed, pretty and YOUNG dentist! And I really do mean that in the best way possible.  I'd never ever have pegged you for a dentist just by looking at your pictures (and I read your blog, too ), but now that you mention the white suit, I can kinda totally picture it. Even the blood splattering! I'm sure you look as fab in white and red as you do in your gorgeous jackets, though.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this today, first day back at University after the summer break.  Love my boots and scarf, but I gotta admit - I'm a bit bitter that it's only mid-august and already chilly enough to need them. :/

Boots are from SixtySeven, top + scarf from Acne Studios, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga, jeans from Nudie, ring from Soo Ihn Kim and necklaces from Fashionology.nl + local store.


----------



## angelastoel

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Gosh! You're a dentist? In that case, you're a very well dressed, pretty and YOUNG dentist! And I really do mean that in the best way possible.  I'd never ever have pegged you for a dentist just by looking at your pictures (and I read your blog, too ), but now that you mention the white suit, I can kinda totally picture it. Even the blood splattering! I'm sure you look as fab in white and red as you do in your gorgeous jackets, though.



thank you for your sweet message, I am a dentist for only 2 years, so not very long. My white suit isn't flattering at all and I really like that! it's 3 sizes too big so you can't see my figure at all, a true man-repeller, so I don't have to worry about "too friendly" patients.

Some of my colleagues want to wear tight suits but I feel a lot better in unflattering clothes when I am at work, hehe.


----------



## Kraut

I work at a Vehicle Proving Grounds, so surrounded by men and engineers.  I do dress up sometimes (rarely) at work but when I do, I stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## juneping

Kraut said:


> I work at a Vehicle Proving Grounds, so surrounded by men and engineers.  I do dress up sometimes (rarely) at work but when I do, I stick out like a sore thumb.



i don't mean to sound like a creep...but you are so pretty...so i am sure guys stare at you all the time.


----------



## juneping

top: Ventilo
shorts: Muubaa
blazer: Zara
shoes: Jimmy Choo
necklace: Cristina Effe (yoox)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this today, first day back at University after the summer break.  Love my boots and scarf, but I gotta admit - I'm a bit bitter that it's only mid-august and already chilly enough to need them. :/
> 
> Boots are from SixtySeven, top + scarf from Acne Studios, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga, jeans from Nudie, ring from Soo Ihn Kim and necklaces from Fashionology.nl + local store.


 
Love the whole outfit especially your MbMJ Hillier!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

angelastoel said:


> Some of my colleagues want to wear tight suits but I feel a lot better in unflattering clothes when I am at work, hehe.


 
But I bet even with the 3 sizes too large you look still so pretty!



Kraut said:


> I work at a Vehicle Proving Grounds, so surrounded by men and engineers. I do dress up sometimes (rarely) at work but when I do, I stick out like a sore thumb.


 
Woha! Hello!? What a fab job! My fiance woulda be so jealouse. Even I am. Wanna switch  haha

And I'm really gonig with June: Whatever you are wearing: you look so stunning and pretty.  Hope I sound not that creepy :ninja:


----------



## DizzyFairy

Flip88 said:


> You look fabulous!  I am loving the entire outfit.



=D thankyou!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this today, first day back at University after the summer break.  Love my boots and scarf, but I gotta admit - I'm a bit bitter that it's only mid-august and already chilly enough to need them. :/
> 
> Boots are from SixtySeven, top + scarf from Acne Studios, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga, jeans from Nudie, ring from Soo Ihn Kim and necklaces from Fashionology.nl + local store.


Placebo, ur jeans look so good!!!! u look great@


----------



## quynh_1206

angelastoel said:


>


Very cute. I love your hair.


----------



## quynh_1206

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this today, first day back at University after the summer break.  Love my boots and scarf, but I gotta admit - I'm a bit bitter that it's only mid-august and already chilly enough to need them. :/
> 
> Boots are from SixtySeven, top + scarf from Acne Studios, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga, jeans from Nudie, ring from Soo Ihn Kim and necklaces from Fashionology.nl + local store.


 
I think you are so adorable. Looking at your pictures makes me miss my MBMJ Hillier.


----------



## quynh_1206

juneping said:


> top: Ventilo
> shorts: Muubaa
> blazer: Zara
> shoes: Jimmy Choo
> necklace: Cristina Effe (yoox)


 
You always have drool worthy shoes!


----------



## quynh_1206

Kraut said:


> I work at a Vehicle Proving Grounds, so surrounded by men and engineers.  I do dress up sometimes (rarely) at work but when I do, I stick out like a sore thumb.


 
Yes...I'm sure with your good looks alone, you are already sticking out.


----------



## Kraut

You girls are so sweet!!  

The boys at my work know me too well to look at me in that way


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole outfit especially your MbMJ Hillier!!!



Thaaaank you!  Love my Hillier to bits myself. SO happy I finally got it as a birthday present for myself earlier this year, don't know how I ever managed to lug all my stuff around without it.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

DizzyFairy said:


> Placebo, ur jeans look so good!!!! u look great@



Thank you so much, Dizzy!  You're a doll. And the jeans are my -absolute- favorites.  I have the same model in about six different washes. Haha! Need to replace the black ones soon, though.


----------



## Kraut

Another casual day at work!  
Top from Forever 21 
J Crew Layering Top
Joe Jeans


----------



## juneping

quynh_1206 said:


> You always have drool worthy shoes!



thanks!!

*Kraut* white top + jeans always so perfect together. and you have a nice figure.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Rainy days call for:

Hunter Boots in brown
Houndstooth cuffed shorts
blue oxford tie shirt
mustard argyle over the knee socks


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this to classes today, and I just have to mention - there IS a skirt somewhere in there, it's just short, tight and completely black so it disappears against the black tights and cardigan, but it's definitely there.  Also wore my beloved YSL ring, so I'll throw out a detail shot of that too. 

Top is Helmut Lang, skirt and wedge booties are Acne Studios, bag is MBMJ, bracelets are Mulberry and MBMJ, ring YSL, cardigan from a local store and necklaces from Fashionology and a local store.  More pictures can also be seen on my blog, even though it's in Norwegian!


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's my OOTD from today. My kind of colorblocking *lol*












http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/ootd-feat-some-sort-of-color-blocking.html


----------



## Kraut

Beautiful, Butterfly!  Where did you get those shorts at? 

Thanks again, June  

Giraffe, I love that look.  Is that the new shirt you recently bought - it goes great against all black!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to classes today, and I just have to mention - there IS a skirt somewhere in there, it's just short, tight and completely black so it disappears against the black tights and cardigan, but it's definitely there.  Also wore my beloved YSL ring, so I'll throw out a detail shot of that too.
> 
> Top is Helmut Lang, skirt and wedge booties are Acne Studios, bag is MBMJ, bracelets are Mulberry and MBMJ, ring YSL, cardigan from a local store and necklaces from Fashionology and a local store.  More pictures can also be seen on my blog, even though it's in Norwegian!



You are so much more stylish than all the college students I see trudging to class in their pajamas! You look great


----------



## FashionGal18

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to classes today, and I just have to mention - there IS a skirt somewhere in there, it's just short, tight and completely black so it disappears against the black tights and cardigan, but it's definitely there.  Also wore my beloved YSL ring, so I'll throw out a detail shot of that too.
> 
> Top is Helmut Lang, skirt and wedge booties are Acne Studios, bag is MBMJ, bracelets are Mulberry and MBMJ, ring YSL, cardigan from a local store and necklaces from Fashionology and a local store.  More pictures can also be seen on my blog, even though it's in Norwegian!


 Beautiful ring!


----------



## being.myself

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to classes today..


Love the overall look but the boots are tdf!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Kraut said:


> Beautiful, Butterfly!  Where did you get those shorts at?
> 
> Thanks again, June
> 
> Giraffe, I love that look.  Is that the new shirt you recently bought - it goes great against all black!



i bought the shorts @ H&M about a week ago  (in Austria)


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Kraut said:


> Beautiful, Butterfly!  Where did you get those shorts at?
> 
> Thanks again, June
> 
> Giraffe, I love that look.  Is that the new shirt you recently bought - it goes great against all black!



Thank you so much, Kraut!  And yeah, that is indeed the top I recently got. Love-love-love the pop of bright blue against the black!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kraut said:


> Another casual day at work!
> Top from Forever 21
> J Crew Layering Top
> Joe Jeans


 
good lookin' as always. Just the Shoes aren't my taste...



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Rainy days call for:
> 
> Hunter Boots in brown
> Houndstooth cuffed shorts
> blue oxford tie shirt
> mustard argyle over the knee socks


 
Love those Hunter Boots! Got them in chocolat brown.


----------



## *want it all*

Kraut said:


> I'm definitely the most casual of us girls here
> 
> Today at work...
> SAKs Pink shirt
> J Crew Bermuda's
> J Crew Belt
> MIA sandals





juneping said:


> i don't mean to sound like a creep...but you are so pretty...so i am sure guys stare at you all the time.


*Kraut, *I agree with *juneping*!  Those men you work with are just trying to maintain professionalism by keeping their stares in check.  (Can't risk a sexual harassment claim, ya know!)  I bet they're talking about you when you're not around.   

btw, I have to comment on this outfit in particular because wearing shorts in this length isn't easy...they're often rather _un_flattering on most girls, but you have the figure and legginess to pull it off!  
*
juneping*, glad to see you getting a lot of wear out of your leather shorts...you always have some flippin hot shoes to show off, too!  

*PlaceboGiraffe*: I love both of your recent outfits!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here is me..


----------



## its_a_keeper

stefeilnately said:


> Here is me..


 
You rock Yellow just the way it is supposed to be worn! 
Lookin great.
And I love the Longchamp in the other Pic!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

cut-out swimsuit
huge sunglasses
platform woodstock sandals
cuff bracelet


----------



## Kraut

its_a_keeper said:


> good lookin' as always. Just the Shoes aren't my taste...


I'm with you.. I hate the shoes.. I have a very small shoe collection, that I'm going to concentrate on these next few months!!  




> *Kraut, *I agree with *juneping*!  Those men you work with are  just trying to maintain professionalism by keeping their stares in  check.  (Can't risk a sexual harassment claim, ya know!)  I bet they're  talking about you when you're not around.
> 
> btw, I have to comment on this outfit in particular because wearing shorts in this length isn't easy...they're often rather _un_flattering on most girls, but you have the figure and legginess to pull it off!


Thats very sweet, thank you


----------



## aliwishesbear

haven't post in here in a while!  here's what i wore to a wedding recently


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aliwishesbear said:


> haven't post in here in a while! here's what i wore to a wedding recently


 

beautiful dress! love the color and I love the pic!


----------



## naturale

Express shorts and shirt, BCBG clutch, LAMB shoes


----------



## margar

Where did you get your dress? it's beautiful!!




aliwishesbear said:


> haven't post in here in a while! here's what i wore to a wedding recently


----------



## peppamint

aliwishesbear said:


> haven't post in here in a while!  here's what i wore to a wedding recently




Oh, my goodness! Everyone in here looks FABULOUS! I need to start dressing more nicely all the time too, rather than just when I "have" to....

Ali, I love that dress! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

aliwishesbear said:


> haven't post in here in a while! here's what i wore to a wedding recently


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

IMG_1946 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_1955 by atreusZ, on Flickr

Details and other pics on my blog, linked below.​


----------



## Kraut

TGIF!!!!  
Wearing my new layers T's and 'sweater vest' if you will, from Nordstroms Rack with my Joe Jeans.. 

I can't wait for the weekend to begin!!


----------



## juneping

top: American Apparel
pants: COH jeggings
shoes: YSL
blazer: Zara
purse: Chanel 
necklace: Kenneth Jay Lane 
bracelet: got from a friend


----------



## butterfly_baby

Love the AA shirt!!



juneping said:


> top: American Apparel
> pants: COH jeggings
> shoes: YSL
> blazer: Zara
> purse: Chanel
> necklace: Kenneth Jay Lane
> bracelet: got from a friend


----------



## *want it all*

Kraut said:


> TGIF!!!!
> Wearing my new layers T's and 'sweater vest' if you will, from Nordstroms Rack with my Joe Jeans..
> 
> I can't wait for the weekend to begin!!


That color looks so good on you!  I returned mine because it washed me out, but I kept the black version.    Unfortunately, the black is a bit oversized, and I need an XS.  I may end up returning the black one, too, if it bothers me too much.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

margarita shorts
cross back tank top in purple
patchwork leather wedges
cuff
big sunglasses


----------



## juneping

*want it all* said:


> *
> juneping*, glad to see you getting a lot of wear out of your leather shorts...you always have some flippin hot shoes to show off, too!





butterfly_baby said:


> Love the AA shirt!!



thanks!!
but the quality of AA shirt is quite bad. it piled after only one wear.


----------



## Kraut

*want it all* said:


> That color looks so good on you!  I returned mine because it washed me out, but I kept the black version.    Unfortunately, the black is a bit oversized, and I need an XS.  I may end up returning the black one, too, if it bothers me too much.


You're talking about the sweater vest?  I have a size S and it's a bit oversizes too, but I thought that was the style.


----------



## *want it all*

Kraut said:


> You're talking about the sweater vest?  I have a size S and it's a bit oversizes too, but I thought that was the style.


Yes, I get what you mean about the sweater vest's style being oversized.  I guess since I was able to have a direct comparison of the XS in that greenish color vs the sz S in the black, the XS looked better (still maintaining a comfy loose quality, but just tailored a bit better, if that makes sense).  LOL, I do think it's because I don't have the height that you do so the smaller size would be more proportionate on me.


----------



## Rubypout

Scarf - McQueen, Blazer - H&M, Leggings - New Look, Flats - Clarks


----------



## kcf68

juneping said:


> top: American Apparel
> pants: COH jeggings
> shoes: YSL
> blazer: Zara
> purse: Chanel
> necklace: Kenneth Jay Lane
> bracelet: got from a friend


 
Wow I love those shoes, can't wear them but love them!  Nice outfit too.!


----------



## juneping

kcf68 said:


> Wow I love those shoes, can't wear them but love them!  Nice outfit too.!



thanks *kcf68*!! the shoes are quite comfy...they are so much easy to walk in compare to the 120mm..


----------



## butterfly_baby

today's simple outfit..


----------



## Kraut

One day I hope to own an AQ Skull Scarf!  It's hard to justify when you live in Arizona!


----------



## Rubypout

Kraut said:


> One day I hope to own an AQ Skull Scarf!  It's hard to justify when you live in Arizona!



For travel purposes?


----------



## titania029

Love this outfit! 



juneping said:


> top: American Apparel
> pants: COH jeggings
> shoes: YSL
> blazer: Zara
> purse: Chanel
> necklace: Kenneth Jay Lane
> bracelet: got from a friend


----------



## juneping

Rubypout said:


> For travel purposes?



oh, that's a good reason. or for night out..when it gets a little chilly.



titania029 said:


> Love this outfit!


thanks titania!!


----------



## randr21

Rubypout said:


> Scarf - McQueen, Blazer - H&M, Leggings - New Look, Flats - Clarks


 
you look fantastic.  love this outfit.


----------



## nillacobain

Today:

OVS dress
Zara flats
vintage Ken Scott bucket bag


----------



## AEGIS

fshnonmymind said:


> I've been missing in action from this thread, so I have a few recent outfits:



you look adorbs with the color blocking!



angelastoel said:


>




i have a similar skirt and gray boots that ive had for a year and have never worn. this is a good inspiration!





DizzyFairy said:


> and yesterday lunch with my mum (day off from work!)




adorbs



couture2387 said:


> H&M dress
> Steve Madden patent nude pumps




so cute!



bagladyseattle said:


> Thursday outfit:
> 
> H&M tops
> Banana Republic Pencil Skirt
> Coach Wedge
> LV Teleodo blue epi speedy 35.
> Botega Veneta   blue leather braided match with speedy




i love blue and this is so classic.  you have great work style!



amacasa said:


> date night with DH
> Top:  Eileen fisher
> Skirt: Zara
> Clutch:  Prada
> shoes: DH took the pic.. it didn't show.. but just plain black flat ballerinas



cute!



so relaxed 



madaddie said:


> &#9829;  Diva Usagi Hair Band . Modcloth Every Bunny Gather Round Cardigan .  Chanel Red Jumbo . Louis Vuitton Jack And Lucie Bag Charm . Forever 21  Chiffon Polka Dot Skirt . Tiffany & Co. 1837 Lock Ring . Marc By  Marc Jacobs Bow Ring . Ambra Tights . Miu Miu Polka Dot Platform Sandal &#9829;




so quirky!




P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way out to a dinner party...*



cute! your hair also looks like it looks amazing!



HeartMyMJs said:


> *Monday* (F21 top, Hudson jeans, Target pumps)
> 
> 
> *Tuesday* (BP top, Target leggings, Dolce Vita sandals, Bal City)
> 
> 
> *Wednesday* (Joie top, Joe's jeans, boots by SM, MJ Single)
> 
> 
> *Thursday* (H&M dress, Sam Edelman flats, RM Nikki)
> 
> 
> *Today* (Frenchi blazer, H&M shorts, BP top, Bal City, TB Revas)




cute looks!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace dress
turquoise suede sandals
sunglasses


----------



## angelastoel

me and my bunny's are enjoying the good weather!


----------



## Kraut

angel, that is such a cute, comfy look.  I love your hair (I've always wanted to say that)


----------



## kcf68

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Lace dress
> turquoise suede sandals
> sunglasses


 Wow those shoes are TDF.


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> me and my bunny's are enjoying the good weather!


Lovely mod pic, you're so beautiful! IM fan too


----------



## marie-lou

Kraut said:


> angel, that is such a cute, comfy look.  I love your hair (I've always wanted to say that)


 Sorry angel, de outfit is prachtig, maar het konijn rechts steelt echt de show in die foto


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

angelastoel said:


> me and my bunny's are enjoying the good weather!



Gaaahh...how can you always look so damn good!? LOVE that jacket with the Acne dress, though, and it totally makes me regret I didn't buy the dress when I saw it on sale about a month ago.  Oh well, at least my wallet is happy I didn't.  

Also; your bunnies are so cuuuute!


----------



## juneping

top: Shin Choi
shorts: French Connection ($19 @ yoox)
shoes: YSL
jacket: Elie Tahari
purse: Chanel
necklace: bought from a friend
bracelet: CC Skye


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

juneping said:


> top: Shin Choi
> shorts: French Connection ($19 @ yoox)
> shoes: YSL
> jacket: Elie Tahari
> purse: Chanel
> necklace: bought from a friend
> bracelet: CC Skye



LOVE your YSLs, juneping! That leopard is just so great.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Friday Night out w/ Hubby:

Bebe top
Hubby jacket
Urban Outfitter Jean
Elizabeth James booties
LV Limelight Clutch


----------



## juneping

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> LOVE your YSLs, juneping! That leopard is just so great.



thank you!!



bagladyseattle said:


> Friday Night out w/ Hubby:
> 
> Bebe top
> Hubby jacket
> Urban Outfitter Jean
> Elizabeth James booties
> LV Limelight Clutch



very nice!! is the clutch the same as SATC movie??


----------



## Rubypout

randr21 said:


> you look fantastic.  love this outfit.



Thank you


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this last weekend when we _finally_ had a bit of sun and proper summer weather so I could use my Miu Miu ballerinas properly. Gotta love getting those bursts of gorgeous summer weather before fall really sets in. 

Top is Acne Studios, skirt is Fifth Avenue Shoe Repair, ballerinas are Miu Miu, bag is Alexander Wang, ring is YSL, bracelets are Balenciaga and Mulberry, nailpolish is Chanel Mimosa and sunnies are RayBan Clubmasters, courtesy of my boyfriend.


----------



## allycat89

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this last weekend when we _finally_ had a bit of sun and proper summer weather so I could use my Miu Miu ballerinas properly. Gotta love getting those bursts of gorgeous summer weather before fall really sets in.
> 
> Top is Acne Studios, skirt is Fifth Avenue Shoe Repair, ballerinas are Miu Miu, bag is Alexander Wang, ring is YSL, bracelets are Balenciaga and Mulberry, nailpolish is Chanel Mimosa and sunnies are RayBan Clubmasters, courtesy of my boyfriend.



Very cute!!!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

margar said:


> Where did you get your dress? it's beautiful!!



it's from H&M earlier this year.  i tried it on and knew i had to have it...even though i had no where to wear it to at the time!

thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

crochet lace shorts
wide boxy crop top
feather suede headband
brown sunglasses
shiny strap wedges in black and brown 
arm cuff
coral lace bra


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## Sparklybags

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this last weekend when we _finally_ had a bit of sun and proper summer weather so I could use my Miu Miu ballerinas properly. Gotta love getting those bursts of gorgeous summer weather before fall really sets in.
> 
> Top is Acne Studios, skirt is Fifth Avenue Shoe Repair, ballerinas are Miu Miu, bag is Alexander Wang, ring is YSL, bracelets are Balenciaga and Mulberry, nailpolish is Chanel Mimosa and sunnies are RayBan Clubmasters, courtesy of my boyfriend.


 
Love this!!! I love looking at the pictures on your blog, I just wish i could read it too!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Sparklybags said:


> Love this!!! I love looking at the pictures on your blog, I just wish i could read it too!!



Awww...thank you SO much!  You're so sweet!! I would actually have loved to write my blog in English, but then all my sweet Norwegian readers would probably be totally peeved.  And I never thought I'd actually get any international readers. I guess there's always Google Translate, though?


----------



## DisCo

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:



Cool look! I like those shoes and your Philip Lim bag is


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:




Love your style ... your IM shoes are great ... are they comfortable?


----------



## Flip88

juneping said:


> top: Shin Choi
> shorts: French Connection ($19 @ yoox)
> shoes: YSL
> jacket: Elie Tahari
> purse: Chanel
> necklace: bought from a friend
> bracelet: CC Skye



The leooard YSL are beautiful. I love your Chanel also. Great style.


----------



## juneping

Flip88 said:


> The leooard YSL are beautiful. I love your Chanel also. Great style.



thank you!!


----------



## juneping

top: Three Dots 
shorts: French Connection 
shoes: Christian Louboutin
necklace: CC Skye 
purse: Chanel


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*DisCo & Shalomjude*: Thank you so much both of you. :shame: The boots are very comfortable yes! But some people find them very small in size, so they need to size up. I don't though, but I understand if some do, they seem quiet short in size. The width is fine though. 

From today:


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: Three Dots
> shorts: French Connection
> shoes: Christian Louboutin
> necklace: CC Skye
> purse: Chanel



Love the shorts and thoses CL 
The necklace is pretty cool, too!


----------



## Rubypout

*caroulemapoulen*
You have such an individual look, I like it


----------



## flower71

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:


You look great, I am loving those IM shoes more and more...


----------



## flower71

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this last weekend when we _finally_ had a bit of sun and proper summer weather so I could use my Miu Miu ballerinas properly. Gotta love getting those bursts of gorgeous summer weather before fall really sets in.
> 
> Top is Acne Studios, skirt is Fifth Avenue Shoe Repair, ballerinas are Miu Miu, bag is Alexander Wang, ring is YSL, bracelets are Balenciaga and Mulberry, nailpolish is Chanel Mimosa and sunnies are RayBan Clubmasters, courtesy of my boyfriend.


Very stylish indeed, I love your whole outfit. I know, this summer was such a mess, now it's hot here in France, it's the HEAT WAVE! Anyway, hope to wear a  few dresses in the next week!


----------



## flower71

Kraut said:


> I'm definitely the most casual of us girls here
> 
> Today at work...
> SAKs Pink shirt
> J Crew Bermuda's
> J Crew Belt
> MIA sandals


love casual, I am casual all the way, too. Lovely and casual chic


----------



## chloe_chanel

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Lace dress
> turquoise suede sandals
> sunglasses



In love with your shoes!


----------



## Addictista

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:



I love those burgundy pants and your glasses in your new avatar!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the shorts and thoses CL
> The necklace is pretty cool, too!



thanks!!
the necklace is actually a double wrap bracelet...i like the fact that i can wear it both ways.


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> the necklace is actually a double wrap bracelet...i like the fact that i can wear it both ways.



cool!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

flower71 said:


> You look great, I am loving those IM shoes more and more...



Thanks! I had to adjust for them too, I didn't like them last season, now I love them. 



Rubypout said:


> *caroulemapoulen*
> You have such an individual look, I like it



Thank you very much, that was a very nice comment. :shame: 



Addictista said:


> I love those burgundy pants and your glasses in your new avatar!



Thank you so much, Addictista! I'm trying to find the courage to wear the glasses outside.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

bright pink skirt
tribal print belt
tight ribbed tank
strappy brown wedges
blue sunglasses


----------



## its_a_keeper

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> bright pink skirt
> tribal print belt
> tight ribbed tank
> strappy brown wedges
> blue sunglasses



Love that pink skirt.


----------



## momofgirls

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this today, first day back at University after the summer break.  Love my boots and scarf, but I gotta admit - I'm a bit bitter that it's only mid-august and already chilly enough to need them. :/
> 
> Boots are from SixtySeven, top + scarf from Acne Studios, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga, jeans from Nudie, ring from Soo Ihn Kim and necklaces from Fashionology.nl + local store.


Love everything, very nice.


----------



## quynh_1206

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> bright pink skirt
> tribal print belt
> tight ribbed tank
> strappy brown wedges
> blue sunglasses


 
Ooohhhh...love the whole ensemble. So cute!


----------



## Myrkur

- Acne Sweater
- Zara Blouse
- H&M Jeans
- Acne Shoes


----------



## Sparklybags




----------



## balgal17

angelastoel said:


>



love it!


----------



## angelastoel

without the jacket


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Addictista

platinum_girly said:


>



OMG - did you dye your hair or is that a wig?  You look so different!  You will get non-stop attention with that hair color, for sure!  Love your outfit and bag!


----------



## platinum_girly

Addictista said:


> OMG - did you dye your hair or is that a wig? You look so different! You will get non-stop attention with that hair color, for sure! Love your outfit and bag!


 
OMG no i can't do wigs lol, i dyed my hair. I am still trying to get used to it. Thankyou for your sweet words regarding my outfit and bag, that means a lot


----------



## Addictista

platinum_girly said:


> OMG no i can't do wigs lol, i dyed my hair. I am still trying to get used to it. Thankyou for your sweet words regarding my outfit and bag, that means a lot



I've gone from blonde to dark back to blonde and everything in-between.  Trust me, blonde hair is an attention magnet.  Have fun!


----------



## platinum_girly

Addictista said:


> I've gone from blonde to dark back to blonde and everything in-between. Trust me, blonde hair is an attention magnet. Have fun!


 
LOL you sound like me, i am surprised actually that i even have any hair left on my head {now i am seriously crossing fingers that i didn't just jinx myself, lol}


----------



## qtiekiki

PG - what brand are those leggings?


----------



## platinum_girly

qtiekiki said:


> pg - what brand are those leggings?


 
They are the LNA zipper leggings


----------



## Kraut

angelastoel said:


> without the jacket




Just gorgeous.  Gray is THE perfect color for you, I've decided.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leopard print bikini
cork and suede lace up sandals
hawaiian earrings 
crochet shorts


----------



## its_a_keeper

Myrkur said:


> - Acne Sweater
> - Zara Blouse
> - H&M Jeans
> - Acne Shoes



Love your outfit! Looks great with the blouse beneth the sweater!



angelastoel said:


>



fab! you always look great! But... where are the other bunnys this time!?


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm not mad, just VERY focused on the self timer, haha.

Isabel Marant bag, Monki Skirt, H&M Tee, Pamela Love Necklace, Chloé sandals


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

momofgirls said:


> Love everything, very nice.



Thaaaank you!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm not mad, just VERY focused on the self timer, haha.
> 
> Isabel Marant bag, Monki Skirt, H&M Tee, Pamela Love Necklace, Chloé sandals



That bag looks so smooshy! 
Love your room as well!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Yellow horses top
studded denim shorts
tie dye leather sandals
hawaiian earrings


----------



## Rubypout

A little ott for the supermarket but oh well haha


----------



## victorialee13

Friday work outfit. 
Can't get enough of these shoes!!! LOVE.

Wilfred silk shirtdress
Mulberry Alexa bag
Isabel Marant Gava pumps


----------



## juneping

^^love your shoes...


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm not mad, just VERY focused on the self timer, haha.
> 
> Isabel Marant bag, Monki Skirt, H&M Tee, Pamela Love Necklace, Chloé sandals



Love your style and is that an AJ chair?


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm still getting used to your blonde hair! LOL. You look fab as usual  Love the accessories.


----------



## tobilove

*I've enjoyed browsing thru everyone's stylish outfits. Here's my contribution.*






Linen Jacket: Calvin Klein
Top: BCBGMAXAZRIA
Jeans: 7 for all mankind
Shoes: Charles David
Bag: Louis Vuitton


My Blog http://gracefully50.com


----------



## kiwishopper

Excuse the toes peeping lol I was inside the house and didn't bother to wear my shoes yet lol


----------



## FashionGal18

platinum_girly said:


>


 Cute outfit!  Love that bag.


----------



## Addictista

kiwishopper said:


> Excuse the toes peeping lol I was inside the house and didn't bother to wear my shoes yet lol



Love that dress and especially love the ring!


----------



## Miss.Cherie




----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I'm still getting used to your blonde hair! LOL. You look fab as usual  Love the accessories.


 


FashionGal18 said:


> Cute outfit!  Love that bag.


 
Thankyou both so much


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~* 
Shirt ~ Theory
Jacket ~ Rebecca Taylor 
Jeans ~ True Religion Lizzy
Bag ~ Balenciaga
Boots ~ Isabel Marant


----------



## its_a_keeper

tobilove said:


> *I've enjoyed browsing thru everyone's stylish outfits. Here's my contribution.*
> 
> View attachment 1473543
> View attachment 1473544
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Jacket: Calvin Klein
> Top: BCBGMAXAZRIA
> Jeans: 7 for all mankind
> Shoes: Charles David
> Bag: Louis Vuitton



great style, love the outfit! Timeless classy for everyday.



kiwishopper said:


> Excuse the toes peeping lol I was inside the house and didn't bother to wear my shoes yet lol



really like the belt.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shalomjude said:


> Love your style and is that an AJ chair?



Thank you so much  And yes it is, I saved it from the dumbster. It's The Ant, and one of the old ones, today they come with 4 legs.



*bunny*LV* said:


> That bag looks so smooshy!
> Love your room as well!



Thank you so much! :shame:


----------



## juneping

Miss.Cherie said:


>


at a first glance...i thought those were chanel flats
you look great in skinnes.




tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~*
> Shirt ~ Theory
> Jacket ~ Rebecca Taylor
> Jeans ~ True Religion Lizzy
> Bag ~ Balenciaga
> Boots ~ Isabel Marant



tonka, love the look


----------



## titania029

This is lovely, casual but very put together.  I like the lower right art work too 



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~*
> Shirt ~ Theory
> Jacket ~ Rebecca Taylor
> Jeans ~ True Religion Lizzy
> Bag ~ Balenciaga
> Boots ~ Isabel Marant


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Embroidered skirt 
ribbed racerback tank top in turquoise
earrings in white hawaiian stone
strappy brown wedges
big sunglasses


----------



## juneping

scarf: Look by M
top: American Appearl 
pants: Vince (ebay)
Jacket: Suzuya (got it in HK)
shoes: Marni

**not sure why the images are not showing up??


----------



## labelwhore04

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Embroidered skirt
> ribbed racerback tank top in turquoise
> earrings in white hawaiian stone
> strappy brown wedges
> big sunglasses



That's an awesome skirt, so unique!


----------



## kcf68

juneping said:


> scarf: Look by M
> top: American Appearl
> pants: Vince (ebay)
> Jacket: Suzuya (got it in HK)
> shoes: Marni
> 
> **not sure why the images are not showing up??


 
Lovely outfits!


----------



## juneping

kcf68 said:


> Lovely outfits!



thank you!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

platinum_girly said:


>



Wow! I'm speechless. I know that you didn't ask for my opinion, but I like the dark hair much better, it's much more flattering on you.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> tonka, love the look





titania029 said:


> This is lovely, casual but very put together.  I like the lower right art work too




*Thank you girls!!!*


----------



## Peggy Bundy

platinum_girly said:


>


 



You have great legs and thighs.


----------



## tonkamama

*caroulemapoulen ~* I really like this photo ~ the setting, your expression and your outfits!!  Love it.







[/QUOTE]



*Juneping ~* Love this outfits..  very classic and very chic!!  Love your blog as well...  esp the recent one about IM July jacket, yes it reminded me of my Chinese silk printed dress with stand collar.


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~ *

Jacket ~ Yohji Yamamoto SS 2010 motor jacket (cotton/Linen)
Jeans ~ Current Elliott
Boots ~ Isabel Marant
Bag ~ Louis Vuitton


----------



## brigadeiro

Tonkamama, love that Yohji jacket!


















Dries Van Noten blue draped dress with epaulettes
Benah Kodi cuff
Tiffany & Co aviator sunglasses
Burberry Prorsum shearling aviator boots
Chanel black calfskin reissue bag


----------



## angelastoel

went on a spontaneous trip to Paris this weekend






[/


----------



## brigadeiro

^ Wow, LOVE your Isabel Marant jacket!


----------



## xoxoCat

Wow I wish I could take a "spontaneous" trip to Paris! The only spontaneous trip I can take is to Seattle. 




IMG_2048 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_2055 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
Blog for info and more pics: www.xoxocat.com

Cat.


----------



## platinum_girly

Peggy Bundy said:


> You have great legs and thighs.


 
Awww thankyou, that is so sweet of you to say


----------



## its_a_keeper

xoxoCat said:


> Wow I wish I could take a "spontaneous" trip to Paris! The only spontaneous trip I can take is to Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​ 
love your shorts and how you have your hair up in a ponytail!
And how I wish I could make a spontaneous trip to seattle...


----------



## juneping

hi tonka,

thanks!! i am glad i am not the only one thought about IM's jacket design.


tonkamama said:


> *caroulemapoulen ~* I really like this photo ~ the setting, your expression and your outfits!!  Love it.





*Juneping ~* Love this outfits..  very classic and very chic!!  Love your blog as well...  esp the recent one about IM July jacket, yes it reminded me of my Chinese silk printed dress with stand collar.  
[/QUOTE]]


----------



## twiggers

brig: LOVE those booties! 

I'm trying to figure out whether to buy some booties this season (I didn't jump on them last season), so I LOVE that some people on here have cooler weather already to give me ideas.

It's still 100+ degrees where I'm at in Texas.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

lace-up cork platform sandals
gray denim shorts
bright green skinny belt
black lace bralette
white knit sheer pointelle tank
earrings 
sunglasses


----------



## its_a_keeper

dr. twiggers said:


> It's still 100+ degrees where I'm at in Texas.



Wanna switch places?! It's so cold here right now! I'm sitting in the livingroom with sweats and a thick sweater and thinkin about turning on the heat


----------



## angelastoel

My second day in Paris, now just done working, miss it already!


----------



## quynh_1206

angelastoel said:


> went on a spontaneous trip to Paris this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


 
Beautiful! I also spy an LV shopping bag!


----------



## merekat703

Average work day. Oddly the belt photographs gold but it was silver!


----------



## Lanier

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~*
> Shirt ~ Theory
> Jacket ~ Rebecca Taylor
> Jeans ~ True Religion Lizzy
> Bag ~ Balenciaga
> Boots ~ Isabel Marant



I  your Rebecca Taylor jacket!


----------



## juneping

top: Rag & Bone
shorts: French Connection
shoes: Marni
jacket: Rick Owens


----------



## Minda

^^^ love your rick owens jacket!!!


----------



## tobilove

*Thoughts and Prayers go out to those effected by Hurricane Irene.

From My Blog today.....*

















*Linen Shirt & Vest:  Ralph Lauren
Skinny Jeans:  Habitual
Shoes:  Charles David
Bag:  Louis Vuitton Eden Monogram Neo in Argent Silver
*


----------



## tonkamama

brigadeiro said:


> Tonkamama, love that Yohji jacket!





Lanier said:


> I  your Rebecca Taylor jacket!



*Thank you ladies!!  
brigadeiro ~ love your outfits!!    
*


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~ thanks for letting me share..*.  

Jacket ~ Zara
Shirt ~ Vince
Jeans ~ J Brand
Shoes ~ Stuart Weitzman in mod pic & Chanel in the paring pic * I wore my AW out cus it has lower heels...  
Bag ~ Chanel


----------



## its_a_keeper

tonkamama said:


>



Love your jeans! You just rock them right!


love how the scarf and the jeans are a perfect match! Enjoy Paris!



merekat703 said:


> Average work day. Oddly the belt photographs gold but it was silver!



just pretty! Love the blouse.


three cuties in one pic! You just look great!


----------



## brigadeiro

dr. twiggers said:


> brig: LOVE those booties!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out whether to buy some booties this season (I didn't jump on them last season), so I LOVE that some people on here have cooler weather already to give me ideas.
> 
> It's still 100+ degrees where I'm at in Texas.





tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies!!
> brigadeiro ~ love your outfits!!
> *



Thanks *dr. twiggers *& *tonkamama*!


----------



## juneping

Minda said:


> ^^^ love your rick owens jacket!!!



thanks minda!!



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thanks for letting me share..*.
> 
> Jacket ~ Zara
> Shirt ~ Vince
> Jeans ~ J Brand
> Shoes ~ Stuart Weitzman in mod pic & Chanel in the paring pic * I wore my AW out cus it has lower heels...
> Bag ~ Chanel



tonka,
love the pairing!! really like this light color pallet...


----------



## Addictista

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thanks for letting me share..*.
> 
> Jacket ~ Zara
> Shirt ~ Vince
> Jeans ~ J Brand
> Shoes ~ Stuart Weitzman in mod pic & Chanel in the paring pic * I wore my AW out cus it has lower heels...
> Bag ~ Chanel



This outfit is perfection!  I love the grey and neutral pairing!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Ready for the Zoo!!!! Yay!






Pashmina Scarf
Zero Cardigan and Shirt
Esprit Jeans
No Name Boots
Damier Ebene Belt and Pochette


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gold pleated skirt
minty green silk blouse
black metallic gladiator sandals
big sunglasses


----------



## kathywko

Elizabeth and James feather blazer
Missoni dress
Rebecca Minkoff eyelet rocker
Camilla Skovgaard saw tooth stilettos


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## tobilove

*My contribution, from my blog today:









Blouse: Ann Taylor
White Jeans: Joe's
Shoes: Prada
Bag: LV Stephen Sprouse Graffiti
*


----------



## merekat703

its_a_keeper said:


> just pretty! Love the blouse.



Thanks!


----------



## gingerfarm

Tonka, Love the whole outfit!



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thanks for letting me share..*.
> 
> Jacket ~ Zara
> Shirt ~ Vince
> Jeans ~ J Brand
> Shoes ~ Stuart Weitzman in mod pic & Chanel in the paring pic * I wore my AW out cus it has lower heels...
> Bag ~ Chanel


----------



## tonkamama

its_a_keeper said:


> Love your jeans! You just rock them right!



*its_a_keeper ~* thank you, J Brand is my #1 go to jeans.  



juneping said:


> tonka,
> love the pairing!! really like this light color pallet...



*juneping ~* thank you dear... I will try to add more light color pallet into my wardrobe.  



Addictista said:


> This outfit is perfection!  I love the grey and neutral pairing!



*Addictista ~* thank you so much...



gingerfarm said:


> Tonka, Love the whole outfit!



*gingerfarm ~* glad you like it..thank you.


----------



## sillywahine

tobilove said:


> *My contribution, from my blog today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: Ann Taylor
> White Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Prada
> Bag: LV Stephen Sprouse Graffiti
> *



You look nothing close to 50! 
your blog was a fun read too! love your closet!!!
and omg your kid(s) must be gorgeous!! I'm a sucker for hapa boys.


----------



## tobilove

sillywahine said:


> You look nothing close to 50!
> your blog was a fun read too! love your closet!!!
> and omg your kid(s) must be gorgeous!! I'm a sucker for hapa boys.


*
Thank you so much for checking out my blog. It was fun putting it together. 
My son is 25 and my daughter is 22 and it's a whole new ball game when you're over 50 
*


----------



## purseaddict**

Catching up since we've been out of town!  I've really been into maxis lately!  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purseaddict** said:


> Catching up since we've been out of town!  I've really been into maxis lately!  Thanks for letting me share!!



love your maxis!


----------



## purseaddict**

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~*
> Shirt ~ Theory
> Jacket ~ Rebecca Taylor
> Jeans ~ True Religion Lizzy
> Bag ~ Balenciaga
> Boots ~ Isabel Marant


  I really love your blazer (and really the whole outfit)!  Those boots are fab!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Embroidered skirt
> ribbed racerback tank top in turquoise
> earrings in white hawaiian stone
> strappy brown wedges
> big sunglasses


  That's a beautiful skirt!



juneping said:


> scarf: Look by M
> top: American Appearl
> pants: Vince (ebay)
> Jacket: Suzuya (got it in HK)
> shoes: Marni


  You know I think those outfits are fab!



brigadeiro said:


> Tonkamama, love that Yohji jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten blue draped dress with epaulettes
> Benah Kodi cuff
> Tiffany & Co aviator sunglasses
> Burberry Prorsum shearling aviator boots
> Chanel black calfskin reissue bag


  Absolutely love this DVN dress!



angelastoel said:


> went on a spontaneous trip to Paris this weekend
> 
> 
> [/


  Gorgeous IM jacket!!  



xoxoCat said:


> Wow I wish I could take a "spontaneous" trip to Paris! The only spontaneous trip I can take is to Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2048 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2055 by atreusZ, on Flickr​
> Blog for info and more pics: http://www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Cat.


  So cute with the leopard and polka dot!



merekat703 said:


> Average work day. Oddly the belt photographs gold but it was silver!


  That's a great work outfit!  (And I tend to like gold, so it works for me even though it was silver!)



tobilove said:


> *Thoughts and Prayers go out to those effected by Hurricane Irene.
> 
> From My Blog today.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linen Shirt & Vest:  Ralph Lauren
> Skinny Jeans:  Habitual
> Shoes:  Charles David
> Bag:  Louis Vuitton Eden Monogram Neo in Argent Silver
> *


  You look great and I love how posed your pup is too!



its_a_keeper said:


> Ready for the Zoo!!!! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pashmina Scarf
> Zero Cardigan and Shirt
> Esprit Jeans
> No Name Boots
> Damier Ebene Belt and Pochette


  Great with all the layers!  Loving the neutrals!



platinum_girly said:


>


  Platinum, you're platinum!!  You're still looking fabulous (as per usual)!  Loving the all black!


----------



## juneping

^^thanks sam!!





tunic: Zara
leggings: Theory
boots: Sergio Rossi
scarf: Chan Luu (ruby)


----------



## Inspire Me

tobilove said:


> *My contribution, from my blog today:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Blouse: Ann Taylor*
> *White Jeans: Joe's*
> *Shoes: Prada*
> *Bag: LV Stephen Sprouse Graffiti*


 

Oh wow, you are gorgeous! I can only hope to look as good as you in my 50's.


----------



## Inspire Me

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thanks for letting me share..*.
> 
> Jacket ~ Zara
> Shirt ~ Vince
> Jeans ~ J Brand
> Shoes ~ Stuart Weitzman in mod pic & Chanel in the paring pic * I wore my AW out cus it has lower heels...
> Bag ~ Chanel


 
I love the colors you choose.  Will have to check zara out for their jackets.


----------



## platinum_girly

purseaddict** said:


> Catching up since we've been out of town! I've really been into maxis lately! Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Wow i love these 2 maxis, and of course i am still crazy over that LV, i really need it in my life 



purseaddict** said:


> Platinum, you're platinum!! You're still looking fabulous (as per usual)! Loving the all black!


 
Lol not _quite_ platinum but very blonde non-the-less... thankyou for your sweet comments, i have missed seeing your outfits on here whilst i have been away


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Layered a cropped casual print tee over a nice dress for a different look


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this outfit to classes last week, and then even to a birthday dinner at night. Love those outfits that can transition from day to night with minimal effort. 

The skirt and scarf is from Acne Studios, the boots from SixtySeven, bracelet from Balenciaga and cardigan from a local, Norwegian store. You can find more pictures on my blog.


----------



## purseaddict**

rx4dsoul said:


> love your maxis!



Thank you *rx4dsoul*!!    They're really comfy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> ^^thanks sam!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tunic: Zara
> leggings: Theory
> boots: Sergio Rossi
> scarf: Chan Luu (ruby)



Fab! And the pink on gray is spot on!


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Fab! And the pink on gray is spot on!



thank you!!


----------



## merekat703

Today's work outfit. I love neon colors


----------



## victorialee13

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ *
> 
> Jacket ~ Yohji Yamamoto SS 2010 motor jacket (cotton/Linen)
> Jeans ~ Current Elliott
> Boots ~ Isabel Marant
> Bag ~ Louis Vuitton




Oh, that JACKET... I die


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

floral belted shorts high waisted
ivory lace tank sheer with knit bra
pearl dangly earrings
pearl accent sunglasses
light pink pumps


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Sam, you look lovely in all your maxis! You have the perfect figure for that type of dress.

Tobilove, I agree, you look nowhere near 50. You're gorgeous and you have great skin and style.


----------



## tonkamama

Inspire Me said:


> I love the colors you choose.  Will have to check zara out for their jackets.





purseaddict** said:


> I really love your blazer (and really the whole outfit)!  Those boots are fab!





victorialee13 said:


> Oh, that JACKET... I die



*Thank you ladies!!* *You are so sweet!! *


----------



## Rubypout

Great outfit* PlaceboGiraffe*, very Casual chic


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this outfit to classes last week, and then even to a birthday dinner at night. Love those outfits that can transition from day to night with minimal effort.
> 
> The skirt and scarf is from Acne Studios, the boots from SixtySeven, bracelet from Balenciaga and cardigan from a local, Norwegian store. You can find more pictures on my blog.



I really love your style.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Catching up!


----------



## tobilove

merekat703 said:


> Today's work outfit. I love neon colors


Love the color combo!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> floral belted shorts high waisted
> ivory lace tank sheer with knit bra
> pearl dangly earrings
> pearl accent sunglasses
> light pink pumps


Wish I could get away with an outfit like that. Fab!
 


juneping said:


> ^^thanks sam!!
> 
> 
> tunic: Zara
> leggings: Theory
> boots: Sergio Rossi
> scarf: Chan Luu (ruby)


Great scarf! Love the vibrant color. Your boots are gorgeous too.
 


Inspire Me said:


> Oh wow, you are gorgeous! I can only hope to look as good as you in my 50's.


You're too sweet, thanks!
 


CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Layered a cropped casual print tee over a nice dress for a different look


Love your shoes!!!
 


PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this outfit to classes last week, and then even to a birthday dinner at night. Love those outfits that can transition from day to night with minimal effort.
> 
> The skirt and scarf is from Acne Studios, the boots from SixtySeven, bracelet from Balenciaga and cardigan from a local, Norwegian store. You can find more pictures on my blog.


So Cute! 



Peggy Bundy said:


> Sam, you look lovely in all your maxis! You have the perfect figure for that type of dress.
> 
> Tobilove, I agree, you look nowhere near 50. You're gorgeous and you have great skin and style.


Thank you Peggy Bundy! Married with Children was my husband's favorite show! Watched it religiously.


ITLovesFashion said:


> Catching up!


Nice combinations. I love anything with jeans. Your outfits rock!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

tobilove said:


> So Cute!




Thaaaank you! 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really love your style.



Aww...you're so sweet!  Thank you so much!


----------



## MJDaisy

ITlovesfashion, i love all your outfits! so cuteee, casual, chic! love it!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

juneping said:


> at a first glance...i thought those were chanel flats
> you look great in skinnes.





Thank you so much! I like your blog


----------



## merekat703

tobilove said:


> Love the color combo!


Thanks!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> Love the color combo!
> 
> 
> Wish I could get away with an outfit like that. Fab!
> 
> 
> Great scarf! Love the vibrant color. Your boots are gorgeous too.
> 
> 
> You're too sweet, thanks!
> 
> 
> Love your shoes!!!
> 
> 
> So Cute!
> 
> 
> Thank you Peggy Bundy! Married with Children was my husband's favorite show! Watched it religiously.
> 
> Nice combinations. I love anything with jeans. Your outfits rock!





merekat703 said:


> Thanks!



thank you both!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Headed to Dallas for the weekend.
H&M leggings and top, Miley cyrus max Azria Jean shirt, Aldo necklace, Michael kors watch and havaianas flip flops! Everyone have a safe labor day weekend!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ilovefashion87 said:


> Headed to Dallas for the weekend.
> H&M leggings and top, Miley cyrus max Azria Jean shirt, Aldo necklace, Michael kors watch and havaianas flip flops! Everyone have a safe labor day weekend!



Love the outfit


----------



## merekat703

Thursday work day outfit.


----------



## xoxoCat

*ITLovesFashion*, great accessories! 

My outfit yesterday:



IMG_2073 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_2088 by atreusZ, on Flickr

+ Pics and info on my blog (www.xoxocat.com)


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today!  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

lace romper
pearl earrings
pearl sunglasses
leopard pony sandals


----------



## luvmy3girls

ilovefashion87 said:


> Headed to Dallas for the weekend.
> H&M leggings and top, Miley cyrus max Azria Jean shirt, Aldo necklace, Michael kors watch and havaianas flip flops! Everyone have a safe labor day weekend!


 you look so cute...love this outfit!! I think I have on the same tank top from H&M today too


----------



## tobilove

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today!  Happy Friday everyone!


*So Classy!!!*


----------



## tobilove

*FRIDAY! from my blog.....*















*TOP: BCBGMAXAZRIA
JEANS: BKE
SCARF: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN
BAG: LV MAHINA XL
SHOES: CHRISTIAN LACROIX
SUNGLASSES: CHANEL*

*HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND EVERYONE!*


----------



## Seanymph

platinum_girly said:


>




Killer legs girl!!!!!


----------



## DisCo

platinum_girly said:


>



Hot Mama!!


----------



## DisCo

tobilove said:


> *FRIDAY! from my blog.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOP: BCBGMAXAZRIA
> JEANS: BKE
> SCARF: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN
> BAG: LV MAHINA XL
> SHOES: CHRISTIAN LACROIX
> SUNGLASSES: CHANEL*
> 
> *HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND EVERYONE!*



Love you Mahina XL!!


----------



## tobilove

DisCo said:


> Love you Mahina XL!!



*Thank you DisCo!*


----------



## Prada_Princess

kathywko said:


> Elizabeth and James feather blazer
> Missoni dress
> Rebecca Minkoff eyelet rocker
> Camilla Skovgaard saw tooth stilettos



what a well put together outfit and you wear it so well too.


----------



## shamrock0421

You're so adorable and pretty and I LOVE your scarf!




tobilove said:


> *FRIDAY! from my blog.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOP: BCBGMAXAZRIA*
> *JEANS: BKE*
> *SCARF: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN*
> *BAG: LV MAHINA XL*
> *SHOES: CHRISTIAN LACROIX*
> *SUNGLASSES: CHANEL*
> 
> *HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND EVERYONE!*


----------



## Tartine

For the weekend!


----------



## Tartine

On Friday...


----------



## platinum_girly

Seanymph said:


> Killer legs girl!!!!!


 


DisCo said:


> Hot Mama!!


 
Thankyou both


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## tobilove

shamrock0421 said:


> You're so adorable and pretty and I LOVE your scarf!


*Thank you shamrock0421, your are too sweet.*


----------



## tobilove

Tartine said:


> On Friday...


*Tartine, both of your outfits are so elegant! *


----------



## angelastoel

with blazer


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

long sheer leopard print skirt in blue
cropped cross back crochet fringe sweater tank
patchwork brown t-strap wedges
big blue sunglasses
shell earrings from hawaii


----------



## its_a_keeper

Tartine said:


> On Friday...



Love it! So classy hon!


----------



## butterfly_baby

merekat703 said:


> Thursday work day outfit.



awww love that purple shirt !!


----------



## Tartine

*tobilove*, thank you for your lovely comments 





tobilove said:


> *Tartine, both of your outfits are so elegant! *


----------



## Tartine

I love those wedges CrazyBeautiful...simply stunning 





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> long sheer leopard print skirt in blue
> cropped cross back crochet fringe sweater tank
> patchwork brown t-strap wedges
> big blue sunglasses
> shell earrings from hawaii


----------



## trisha48228

tobilove said:


> *FRIDAY! from my blog.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOP: BCBGMAXAZRIA
> JEANS: BKE
> SCARF: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN
> BAG: LV MAHINA XL
> SHOES: CHRISTIAN LACROIX
> SUNGLASSES: CHANEL*
> 
> *HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND EVERYONE!*



cute


----------



## Rubypout

Loving that Chanel on you Tartine


----------



## Rubypout

Loving that Chanel on you Tartine


----------



## tobilove

*Saturday.....from my blog*






Sweater Top: Ralph Lauren
Cargo Jeans: Ann Taylor
Orange Belt: J. Crew
Bag: LV Bloomsbury GM
Sunglasses: Chanel


----------



## ilovefashion87

Out shopping


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~ * 

Black graphic Tee ~ Karl Lagerfeld for Macy's
Fitted Blazer ~ Theory
Skinny jeans ~ True Religion Stella
Shoes ~ stuart weitzman
Bag ~ Chanel

** Sorry for the poor pic quality (too much yellow).  I am still trying to figure out ways to improve my camera skill...


----------



## randr21

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ *
> 
> Black graphic Tee ~ Karl Lagerfeld for Macy's
> Fitted Blazer ~ Theory
> Skinny jeans ~ True Religion Stella
> Shoes ~ stuart weitzman
> Bag ~ Chanel
> 
> ** Sorry for the poor pic quality (too much yellow).  I am still trying to figure out ways to improve my camera skill...


 
cute outfit! is the blazer still available in stores?  i like the pointed flats with skinny jeans much more than rounded ones.


----------



## IBleedOrange

tobilove said:


> *Saturday.....from my blog*
> 
> 
> Sweater Top: Ralph Lauren
> Cargo Jeans: Ann Taylor
> Orange Belt: J. Crew
> Bag: LV Bloomsbury GM
> Sunglasses: Chanel


 
I see the Vol Navy behind you... where's your orange at 

Fabulous outfit though... looks comfortable for the heat/humidity!


----------



## tobilove

IBleedOrange said:


> I see the Vol Navy behind you... where's your orange at
> 
> Fabulous outfit though... looks comfortable for the heat/humidity!



*Hello IBleedOrange! I know where you're from. Don't you see my ORANGE belt? I did pick up couple of shirts today tho. I'll have more orange for next weekend.*


----------



## tobilove

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ *
> 
> Black graphic Tee ~ Karl Lagerfeld for Macy's
> Fitted Blazer ~ Theory
> Skinny jeans ~ True Religion Stella
> Shoes ~ stuart weitzman
> Bag ~ Chanel
> 
> ** Sorry for the poor pic quality (too much yellow).  I am still trying to figure out ways to improve my camera skill...


*Chic outfit! My fav color combo!*


----------



## purseaddict**

Platinum - that dress looks great on you!  And you have fabulous legs!



tobilove said:


> *So Classy!!!*


  Thanks J!  Totally loving your outfit from Friday!  That AM scarf and Mahina are gorgeous!



tobilove said:


> *FRIDAY! from my blog.....*
> 
> *TOP: BCBGMAXAZRIA
> JEANS: BKE
> SCARF: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN
> BAG: LV MAHINA XL
> SHOES: CHRISTIAN LACROIX
> SUNGLASSES: CHANEL*
> 
> *HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND EVERYONE!*





xoxoCat said:


> *ITLovesFashion*, great accessories!
> 
> My outfit yesterday:
> 
> IMG_2073 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2088 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> + Pics and info on my blog (http://www.xoxocat.com)


  Great flowy top and  those heels!



Tartine said:


> On Friday...


  Love both outfits!  You look great accented in red!



PrincessBal said:


> Have a great weekend everybody!


 Love that jacket!



angelastoel said:


> with blazer


  Love that romper!  It's so cute!



Rubypout said:


> Loving that Chanel on you Tartine


  Such a pretty dress - love how you paired it with animal print!



ilovefashion87 said:


> Out shopping


  Great top! 



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ *
> 
> Black graphic Tee ~ Karl Lagerfeld for Macy's
> Fitted Blazer ~ Theory
> Skinny jeans ~ True Religion Stella
> Shoes ~ stuart weitzman
> Bag ~ Chanel
> 
> ** Sorry for the poor pic quality (too much yellow).  I am still trying to figure out ways to improve my camera skill...


OMG! I passed up that KL t-shirt, but seeing it on you makes me reconsider!  You look fabulous!


----------



## DisCo

tobilove said:


> *Saturday.....from my blog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater Top: Ralph Lauren
> Cargo Jeans: Ann Taylor
> Orange Belt: J. Crew
> Bag: LV Bloomsbury GM
> Sunglasses: Chanel



Great outfit....would love to see your LV collection! 



ilovefashion87 said:


> Out shopping



I like that top!



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ *
> 
> Black graphic Tee ~ Karl Lagerfeld for Macy's
> Fitted Blazer ~ Theory
> Skinny jeans ~ True Religion Stella
> Shoes ~ stuart weitzman
> Bag ~ Chanel
> 
> ** Sorry for the poor pic quality (too much yellow).  I am still trying to figure out ways to improve my camera skill...



That graphic tee is so cool!


----------



## sammie225

cinema yesterday


----------



## marina230

All of you look so beautiful!. I check your outfits every day and feel like I already know most of you. Hopefully, I will be brave to post my pictures one day.
@Tobilove, I just did read your blog and did enjoy this a big deal. I am going to visit you more often from now on.


----------



## its_a_keeper

sammie225 said:


> cinema yesterday



Nice outfit and I so love your hair


----------



## juneping

oh...everybody is looking great. 

here is me:




top: Eliote Isabel Marant
shorts: Maabuu 
jacket: Rebecca Taylor
shoes: Marni


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

casual graphic tee
silk pleated shorts
turquoise suede sandals


----------



## MrsTGreen

Out shopping today...
JCrew t shirt
Levi's jeans
Anne Klein flats
LV Damier Ebene Speedy 25
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>



the green shadow and pink lipstick combo make you look so soft and pretty.


----------



## tobilove

DisCo said:


> Great outfit....would love to see your LV collection!
> 
> *Thank you DisCo, I actually did post my LV collection and here's the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-lv-family-pics-702201.html*


----------



## tobilove

marina230 said:


> All of you look so beautiful!. I check your outfits every day and feel like I already know most of you. Hopefully, I will be brave to post my pictures one day.
> @Tobilove, I just did read your blog and did enjoy this a big deal. I am going to visit you more often from now on.


*Hi marina230! Thank you soooo much for taking the time to read my blog. Kinda silly but I'm having fun with it. I would love to see you post some pics here soon. I'll be watching!*


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> the green shadow and pink lipstick combo make you look so soft and pretty.


 
Thankyou hun, i am just trying to get used to having to get into a new make-up routine now with the new haircolour


----------



## tonkamama

randr21 said:


> cute outfit! is the blazer still available in stores?  i like the pointed flats with skinny jeans much more than rounded ones.



*randr21 ~ thank you .  The Theory blazer was from previous seasons.  *



tobilove said:


> *Chic outfit! My fav color combo!*





purseaddict** said:


> OMG! I passed up that KL t-shirt, but seeing it on you makes me reconsider!  You look fabulous!





DisCo said:


> That graphic tee is so cool!



*tobilove, purseaddict & DisCo ~ thank you ladies, the KL tee is very soft and comfortable.*


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


>


*Angel ~* I love your outfit, simple and chic... love your leather pants...  is it from IM or Zara may I ask?


----------



## tonkamama

sammie225 said:


> cinema yesterday


Love your pic ~ esp your Bal!!!


----------



## tonkamama

tobilove said:


> *Saturday.....from my blog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater Top: Ralph Lauren
> Cargo Jeans: Ann Taylor
> Orange Belt: J. Crew
> Bag: LV Bloomsbury GM
> Sunglasses: Chanel


*tobilove ~* you look ..  very sexy in this pic!!  Love the look!!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> oh...everybody is looking great.
> 
> here is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Eliote Isabel Marant
> shorts: Maabuu
> jacket: Rebecca Taylor
> shoes: Marni


*Dear June ~ *  This Rebecca Taylor jacket was placed in my basket and all of sudden it was sold out...  I should have known that it was you ...  it is beautiful jacke...congrats...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Dear June ~ *  This Rebecca Taylor jacket was placed in my basket and all of sudden it was sold out...  I should have known that it was you ...  it is beautiful jacke...congrats...



lol... you are so funny. thanks!!


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


>


*Angel ~* I just went to your blog (I am a regular reader  ), the leather pants was from Zara...  I have to get it!!


----------



## DisCo

angelastoel said:


>



Love everything about this look! I'm a fan of your blog too


----------



## rx4dsoul

Here's what I wore to a dinner party...


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Out shopping



This is great casual look!! Perfect for shopping.


----------



## P.Y.T.

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ *
> 
> Black graphic Tee ~ Karl Lagerfeld for Macy's
> Fitted Blazer ~ Theory
> Skinny jeans ~ True Religion Stella
> Shoes ~ stuart weitzman
> Bag ~ Chanel
> 
> ** Sorry for the poor pic quality (too much yellow).  I am still trying to figure out ways to improve my camera skill...



You look oh so FLY!! I think we might be blazer twins??


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this to classes + shopping yesterday. 

Dress is from T by Alexander Wang, vest from Halston, scarf from Acne Studios, boots from Frye, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from Soo Ihn Kim.

As always, more pictures can be found on my blog!


----------



## tobilove

tonkamama said:


> *tobilove ~* you look ..  very sexy in this pic!!  Love the look!!!


Wow....sexy? I'll take that anytime at my age:giggles: Thanks tonkamama.


----------



## shamrock0421

Gorgeous dress color!
Awesome shoes!
Adore your Bal!

And your legs!!!!  Smokin' hot!!!



rx4dsoul said:


> Here's what I wore to a dinner party...


----------



## shamrock0421

You look AMAZING!
And that ring is insanely fabulous!!!!
Thank you SO MUCH for the close-up!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to classes + shopping yesterday.
> 
> Dress is from T by Alexander Wang, vest from Halston, scarf from Acne Studios, boots from Frye, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from Soo Ihn Kim.
> 
> As always, more pictures can be found on my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shamrock0421 said:


> Gorgeous dress color!
> Awesome shoes!
> Adore your Bal!
> 
> And your legs!!!!  Smokin' hot!!!



Thank you dear. Im lovin my grenat city Bal to death.


----------



## its_a_keeper

MrsTGreen said:


> Out shopping today...
> JCrew t shirt
> Levi's jeans
> Anne Klein flats
> LV Damier Ebene Speedy 25
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



Pretty! Love how all the colors are matching up!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

gold ballet flats
green cut-off denim shorts
elephant baggy jumper
big brown sunglasses
black zipper pouch


----------



## purseaddict**

From my blog today!  Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## hellokitty99

rx4dsoul said:


> Here's what I wore to a dinner party...


 
love your shoes!  may i ask what brand they are or where they're from?


----------



## juneping

dress: Zara
belt: Zara
jacket: Rick Owens
shoes: YSL


----------



## rx4dsoul

hellokitty99 said:


> love your shoes!  may i ask what brand they are or where they're from?



Thank you  have had them for a few months, almost sold them on ebay and decided to keep them anyway, and it was the first time I wore them...they're from GUESS (style: GWRIANNE-B) and made mostly of real leather. These also come in black with silver details, I have the brown/gold combo . Guess makes very durable ( i had a pair which lasted for years! ) and stylish shoes.


----------



## tobilove

purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today!  Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


*Love the animal print! Ms Sassy*


----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


> dress: Zara
> belt: Zara
> jacket: Rick Owens
> shoes: YSL


*More animal prints!! Love it!*


----------



## tobilove

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to classes + shopping yesterday.
> 
> Dress is from T by Alexander Wang, vest from Halston, scarf from Acne Studios, boots from Frye, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from Soo Ihn Kim.
> 
> As always, more pictures can be found on my blog!


*Sooo cute!*


----------



## tobilove

PrincessBal said:


>


*Love your denim shirt!*


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Some of my outfits!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

More outfits


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

More outfits


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Some of my outfits!



Love this look, its casual but can go to to work/office...so many options...and the MJ purse in that color is such a pretty feminine touch.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

rx4dsoul said:


> Love this look, its casual but can go to to work/office...so many options...and the MJ purse in that color is such a pretty feminine touch.



Thanks!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

cutout shoulder silk blouse in nude
leopard print silk shorts
leaf cutout high heels


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> *More animal prints!! Love it!*



Thanks!!


----------



## tonkamama

P.Y.T. said:


> You look oh so FLY!! I think we might be blazer twins??


Thank you dear!!


----------



## tonkamama

*My recent outfit ~ *

Cardigan & pants ~ T by Alexandra Wang
Blouse ~ Helmut Lang
Scarf ~ Alexander McQueen
Bag ~ Balenciaga
Shoes ~ Jean-Michel Cazabat


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a great Wednesday everybody!


----------



## sammie225

it was sooooo cold


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

sequin open back dress
black patent platform pumps


----------



## tobilove

*My outfit today..*.






Blouse & Pants: Ann Taylor
Scarf: Burberry
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: Donald J Pliner


----------



## its_a_keeper

tonkamama said:


> *My recent outfit ~ *
> 
> Cardigan & pants ~ T by Alexandra Wang
> Blouse ~ Helmut Lang
> Scarf ~ Alexander McQueen
> Bag ~ Balenciaga
> Shoes ~ Jean-Michel Cazabat



Love it! You look great!



PrincessBal said:


> Have a great Wednesday everybody!



so cool! Your cloth are matching the lighthouse jsut the other way around!!!



sammie225 said:


> it was sooooo cold



Really like your boots!



tobilove said:


> *My outfit today..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse & Pants: Ann Taylor
> Scarf: Burberry
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: Donald J Pliner



you are cute as a button! I always love your Pics


----------



## shamrock0421

You're SO pretty!
Fabulous look!
That Burberry scarf looks nice.
I would love to see a clearer picture of it (I'm obsessed with scarves right now!)  


tobilove said:


> *My outfit today..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse & Pants: Ann Taylor
> Scarf: Burberry
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: Donald J Pliner


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>



This is a great and casual understated look!


----------



## Samia

tobilove said:


> *My outfit today..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse & Pants: Ann Taylor
> Scarf: Burberry
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: Donald J Pliner



Love your outfit


----------



## Samia

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> cutout shoulder silk blouse in nude
> leopard print silk shorts
> leaf cutout high heels



Love your shoes!!



PrincessBal said:


>


You look so cute and I love your shirt



purseaddict** said:


> From my blog today!  Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


Great outfit



juneping said:


> dress: Zara
> belt: Zara
> jacket: Rick Owens
> shoes: YSL



Love all you Zara stuff


----------



## Chanel 0407

Love your MJ bag.  What color is it?  I have petal and love it so much.



Sleeping Beauty said:


> More outfits


----------



## Chanel 0407

Angela, just curious if your taupe dickers are from this season or last? 



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## MrsTGreen

tobilove said:


> *My outfit today..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse & Pants: Ann Taylor
> Scarf: Burberry
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: Donald J Pliner



Great look!!


----------



## tobilove

shamrock0421 said:


> You're SO pretty!
> Fabulous look!
> That Burberry scarf looks nice.
> I would love to see a clearer picture of it (I'm obsessed with scarves right now!)


Hi shamrock0421, here's a closer pic of the scarf. Hope this helps.


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> *My outfit today..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse & Pants: Ann Taylor
> Scarf: Burberry
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: Donald J Pliner



love the black + white with scarf and the red chanel



Samia said:


> Love your shoes!!
> 
> 
> You look so cute and I love your shirt
> 
> 
> Great outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Love all you Zara stuff



thanks samia!!


----------



## purseaddict**

tobilove said:


> *Love the animal print! Ms Sassy*


  Thanks J!! 



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Some of my outfits!


  Loving the chic blazer!



tonkamama said:


> *My recent outfit ~ *
> 
> Cardigan & pants ~ T by Alexandra Wang
> Blouse ~ Helmut Lang
> Scarf ~ Alexander McQueen
> Bag ~ Balenciaga
> Shoes ~ Jean-Michel Cazabat


That HL top is absolutely gorgeous!!  I love how it drapes!


PrincessBal said:


> Have a great Wednesday everybody!


  What a fun sequin vest!



sammie225 said:


> it was sooooo cold


  You look so cute!  Love that AW bag too!



tobilove said:


> *My outfit today..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse & Pants: Ann Taylor
> Scarf: Burberry
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: Donald J Pliner


  That is a wonderful outfit!  Can't believe the top and pants are from Ann Taylor!  I love flowy things like that!  And the animal print scarf and red Chanel are the icing on the cake!!



Samia said:


> Great outfit


Thank you *Samia*!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Chanel 0407 said:


> Love your MJ bag.  What color is it?  I have petal and love it so much.



Thanks, the color is Blush from the Spring 2011 collection.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Thanks Purseaddict.


----------



## shamrock0421

Oh - thank you SO much.
It's beautiful!
(So are you!)
Thanks again.



tobilove said:


> Hi shamrock0421, here's a closer pic of the scarf. Hope this helps.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sleeping Beauty said:


> More outfits


Love the outfits SleepingB ...your bob hair cut is sooooo cute!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love the outfits SleepingB ...your bob hair cut is sooooo cute!



Thanks


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

sequin track shorts
sleeveless silk button down shirt
big black sunglasses
metallic cutout strappy wedges


----------



## rx4dsoul

Typical workday


----------



## gingerfarm

From blog:


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love your dress.



gingerfarm said:


> From blog:


----------



## tonkamama

its_a_keeper said:


> Love it! You look great!





purseaddict** said:


> That HL top is absolutely gorgeous!!  I love how it drapes!



*its_a_keeper & purseaddict** ~  Thank you ladies!!! *


----------



## FashionGal18

gingerfarm said:


> From blog:


 Cute dress.


----------



## PrincessBal

This is what I was wearing to explore Acadia National Park!


----------



## angelastoel

Chanel 0407 said:


> Angela, just curious if your taupe dickers are from this season or last?


 hi, they are from this season, i've bought them in juli, I think


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a great and casual understated look!


 
Thankyou babe


----------



## kcf68

gingerfarm said:


> From blog:


 
Love this dress!


----------



## sammie225

nude pumps and jeather pants


----------



## tobilove

tonkamama said:


> *My recent outfit ~ *
> 
> Cardigan & pants ~ T by Alexandra Wang
> Blouse ~ Helmut Lang
> Scarf ~ Alexander McQueen
> Bag ~ Balenciaga
> Shoes ~ Jean-Michel Cazabat


Looove the outfit...so chic!


----------



## tobilove

its_a_keeper said:


> you are cute as a button! I always love your Pics


*Thank you its_a_keeper.*


----------



## Nolia

*No designers today!!  Went hippie, complete with flared jeans, boho top and braid in my hair!*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

white lace shorts
cutout oxford green army sleeveless shirt
big sunglasses
lace-up neutral cutout booties


----------



## gingerfarm

Chanel 0407 said:


> I love your dress.





kcf68 said:


> Love this dress!





FashionGal18 said:


> Cute dress.



Thanks everyone!  I felt particularly girly that day.


----------



## shamrock0421

Adorable.
I love the top!



Nolia said:


> *No designers today!! Went hippie, complete with flared jeans, boho top and braid in my hair!*


----------



## juneping

top: H&M
pants: Elise Overland (suede) from Shopbop
shoes: Jimmy Choo


----------



## merekat703

PrincessBal said:


> This is what I was wearing to explore Acadia National Park!



Hope you liked Acadia, isn't it beautiful!


----------



## sammie225

something very easy


----------



## Samia

juneping said:


> top: H&M
> pants: Elise Overland (suede) from Shopbop
> shoes: Jimmy Choo


Love this look!



sammie225 said:


> something very easy


Very nice!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> white lace shorts
> cutout oxford green army sleeveless shirt
> big sunglasses
> lace-up neutral cutout booties


Love those booties and great outfit!



Nolia said:


> *No designers today!!  Went hippie, complete with flared jeans, boho top and braid in my hair!*


Cute!


----------



## Samia

gingerfarm said:


> From blog:


You are so cute!



PrincessBal said:


> This is what I was wearing to explore Acadia National Park!


Cute! and nice blog!



sammie225 said:


> nude pumps and jeather pants


Love the pumps and you look great!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## juneping

Samia said:


> Love this look!



thanks samia!!
love your pairing...the LV stole is a nice piece tie the look together...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Love it Angela.  Can you post all your IM jackets with the names?  You have so many its hard to keep track of and I am so impressed with your IM collection.  I think if you post the size too that would help me.  I want to start my collection but I have a ways to go.  Thanks it would be helpful.


angelastoel said:


>


----------



## Chanel 0407

Sorry.  I should have posted this question / request in the *Isabel Marant clothes & accessories thread.  * 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Love it Angela. Can you post all your IM jackets with the names? You have so many its hard to keep track of and I am so impressed with your IM collection. I think if you post the size too that would help me. I want to start my collection but I have a ways to go. Thanks it would be helpful.


----------



## Addictista

platinum_girly said:


>



Another great outfit PG!  Love the black with the gold accessories!


----------



## Addictista

angelastoel said:


>



Love this - especially the jacket!


----------



## Nolia

shamrock0421 said:


> I love the top!





Samia said:


> Cute!


----------



## angelastoel

Chanel 0407 said:


> Love it Angela.  Can you post all your IM jackets with the names?  You have so many its hard to keep track of and I am so impressed with your IM collection.  I think if you post the size too that would help me.  I want to start my collection but I have a ways to go.  Thanks it would be helpful.



I am always very bad in remembering names, and for some I never knew them. Some of the '10 have the name written inside the tag, but for others, which I bought at boutiques I never knew the name!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leopard loafers
lace back silk white blouse
white denim cut-off shorts
hot pink lace bralette


----------



## tonkamama

tobilove said:


> Looove the outfit...so chic!


tobilove ~ Thank you very much!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> top: H&M
> pants: Elise Overland (suede) from Shopbop
> shoes: Jimmy Choo


*June ~* love your style & your blog!!  This pairs of suede pants is to die for!!


----------



## juneping

thanks tonka!!
i like suede pants...i like the subtlety and edginess at the same time.


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a great weekend Ladies!


----------



## platinum_girly

Addictista said:


> Another great outfit PG! Love the black with the gold accessories!


 

Thankyou so much


----------



## Samia

juneping said:


> thanks samia!!
> love your pairing...the LV stole is a nice piece tie the look together...



Your welcome, but the LV stole pairing is sammie225 not me


----------



## juneping

Samia said:


> Your welcome, but the LV stole pairing is sammie225 not me



i am so sorry...:shame:


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this today for work + shopping. 

Jeans are from Zara, scarf worn as poncho from Acne Studios, top from Erin Wasson x RVCA, bracelets from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and shoes from Miu Miu. As always - more pictures can be found on my blog!


----------



## Nicole429

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this today for work + shopping.
> 
> Jeans are from Zara, scarf worn as poncho from Acne Studios, top from Erin Wasson x RVCA, bracelets from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and shoes from Miu Miu. As always - more pictures can be found on my blog!



You're so gorgeous and I love all your outfits!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Nicole429 said:


> You're so gorgeous and I love all your outfits!



Awww...! :shame: Thank you SO much! That's such a wonderful compliment.


----------



## kcf68

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this today for work + shopping.
> 
> Jeans are from Zara, scarf worn as poncho from Acne Studios, top from Erin Wasson x RVCA, bracelets from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and shoes from Miu Miu. As always - more pictures can be found on my blog!


 
Very lovely put together outfit.  BTW You are very pretty!  Love all your outfits..


----------



## Nolia

*Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of Christian Louboutins.  Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa!! Dress is from Forever 21~*


----------



## sammie225

thank you for the nice words on my previous outfit


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

fringe tie dye tank
gray cut-off denim shorts
black suede lace-up wedges
fringe canvas bag


----------



## juneping

top: Macy's Lagerfeld white tee
short: Maabuu
vest: Helmut Lang
shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of Christian Louboutins.  Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa!! Dress is from Forever 21~*



oohhh...I love your cute dress!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

juneping said:


> top: Macy's Lagerfeld white tee
> short: Maabuu
> vest: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen


 



This is a lovely outfit!


----------



## Myblackbag

That is a gorgeous black AW bag,* platinum_girly*! Love it!

Great style, *juneping*! Very nice leather shorts.


----------



## juneping

Peggy Bundy said:


> This is a lovely outfit!





Myblackbag said:


> That is a gorgeous black AW bag,* platinum_girly*! Love it!
> 
> Great style, *juneping*! Very nice leather shorts.



thank you girls!!


----------



## shesnochill

juneping said:


> top: Macy's Lagerfeld white tee
> short: Maabuu
> vest: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen



*juneping*, you are gorg! such a beautiful woman with great taste!


----------



## shesnochill

Brandy Melville Dress
H&M Lace Vest
Havianas Flip Flops
Rebecca Minkoff Handbag


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Samia

angelastoel said:


>



Love your Jacket is it Isabel Marant or Zara?


----------



## angelastoel

Samia said:


> Love your Jacket is it Isabel Marant or Zara?


thank you! it's isabel marant


----------



## platinum_girly

Myblackbag said:


> That is a gorgeous black AW bag,* platinum_girly*! Love it!


 
Thankyou sweetie


----------



## angelastoel

angelastoel said:


> thank you! it's isabel marant



but maison scotch sells one in the same colours!
just remembered it!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: Macy's Lagerfeld white tee
> short: Maabuu
> vest: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen



Love it! You look great!


----------



## juneping

annaversary said:


> *juneping*, you are gorg! such a beautiful woman with great taste!





its_a_keeper said:


> Love it! You look great!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Yesterday


----------



## TuTi2110

You look great, Phenomenon!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From the last couple of days:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

light green leather vest
white silk sleeveless button down blouse
black silk drawstring shorts
black strappy wedges


----------



## MJDaisy

annaversary said:


> Brandy Melville Dress
> H&M Lace Vest
> Havianas Flip Flops
> Rebecca Minkoff Handbag



anna so excited to see you on here! i've missed you on tpf!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PHENOMENON said:


> Yesterday



These are such chic casuals!


----------



## kiwishopper

Today's H&M dress with Balenciaga 2010 Outremer City


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That blue is stunning!


----------



## platinum_girly

kiwishopper said:


> Today's H&M dress with Balenciaga 2010 Outremer City


 
Loooooove that bag, it is just the perfect shade of blue!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Caroulemapoulen, is that your bedroom you're posing in?

I love the way it looks. The floors are pretty and I really like that dresser.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


>



Those shoes are fly! Where are they from, please. (Ysl?)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

kiwishopper said:


> Excuse the toes peeping lol I was inside the house and didn't bother to wear my shoes yet lol



Where is this dress from? It's to die for!



platinum_girly said:


>



PG and how about these shoes? Are they CL's or another make? Love them.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

nude platform sandals
floral dress
army shirt


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sleeping Beauty said:


> More outfits





Sleeping Beauty said:


> More outfits



Sleeping beauty... Love these looks. So I must know; where did you get the blue jeans and the white pants? I have to have them. 

And who makes the blue bag? It's just perfect.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> I love the color of this clutch and that nail varnish is tdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyBeautifulU said:
> 
> 
> 
> cutout shoulder silk blouse in nude
> leopard print silk shorts
> leaf cutout high heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB; I went to your blog to see who these heels are by but I can't find them on your site. Can you mention them, please?
> 
> 
> 
> sammie225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nude pumps and jeather pants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love these pants, Wowzer.
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyBeautifulU said:
> 
> 
> 
> nude platform sandals
> floral dress
> army shirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heels are gorge!
Click to expand...


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Those shoes are fly! Where are they from, please. (Ysl?)


 
They are from ASOS, i guess they are YSL inspired 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> PG and how about these shoes? Are they CL's or another make? Love them.


 
These shoes are from Faith, Faith has closed its business now however, i am so sad as they did the most amazing shoes 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> I love the color of this clutch and that nail varnish is tdf


 
Thanks babe, it is by OPI shade: Austin-tatious Turquoise, i am an OPI freak


----------



## juneping

top: Rag & Bone
shorts: Maabuu
cardigan: DvF
shoes: Isabel Marant


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone
> shorts: Maabuu
> cardigan: DvF
> shoes: Isabel Marant


 
Totaly fab boots! And I love the braclets.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Totaly fab boots! And I love the braclets.



thanks keeper!!


----------



## Addictista

kiwishopper said:


> Today's H&M dress with Balenciaga 2010 Outremer City



This outfit is perfection - love the bag with that dress. 



platinum_girly said:


>



PG - I love your hair pulled back into a ponytail - that's a great look for you. 



juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone
> shorts: Maabuu
> cardigan: DvF
> shoes: Isabel Marant



Your boots are amazing!  I really like your dressy shorts looks.  I'm always at a loss on how to put together an outfit around shorts and you do such a great job you've inspired me to try!


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone
> shorts: Maabuu
> cardigan: DvF
> shoes: Isabel Marant



*June* I have always been on the fence about these boots...until now!!! You look amazing in them and now I want a pair!!Love the whole outfit!Looks comfortable and chic.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Peggy Bundy said:


> Caroulemapoulen, is that your bedroom you're posing in?
> 
> I love the way it looks. The floors are pretty and I really like that dresser.



Thank you so much!  It's my living room.


----------



## juneping

Addictista said:


> This outfit is perfection - love the bag with that dress.
> 
> 
> 
> PG - I love your hair pulled back into a ponytail - that's a great look for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your boots are amazing!  I really like your dressy shorts looks.  I'm always at a loss on how to put together an outfit around shorts and you do such a great job you've inspired me to try!



thanks Addictista!! you should try...i think shorts are fun and make the legs look longer...



Julide said:


> *June* I have always been on the fence about these boots...until now!!! You look amazing in them and now I want a pair!!Love the whole outfit!Looks comfortable and chic.



thanks julide!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

juneping said:


> top: H&M
> pants: Elise Overland (suede) from Shopbop
> shoes: Jimmy Choo


 

I have the same top from H&M its very comfy. Very nice outfit love the way you've put it together


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> They are from ASOS, i guess they are YSL inspired
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are from Faith, Faith has closed its business now however, i am so sad as they did the most amazing shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babe, it is by OPI shade: Austin-tatious Turquoise, i am an OPI freak



Thanks, PG. I just went to Asos and I suppose that I am _sol_ as it's fall season. I really love them though.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

white crochet skirt
white silk camisole
patchwork brown t-strap wedges
brown and gold studded waist belt


----------



## PHENOMENON

*TuTi2110 & rx4dsoul* thanks 

juneping, I love your boots!


----------



## kiwishopper

Addictista said:


> This outfit is perfection - love the bag with that dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl, and PG


----------



## tobilove

*Today.....*







DRESS: BCBGMAXAZRIA       SHOES: STUART WEITZMAN
SCARF: BURBERRY        BAG: LV SUHALI LOCKIT MM


----------



## jpg0150

Hermes scarf as top (Chasse en Inde), LV Le Talentueux, Chanel bracelet  You can't see the shoes, Prada ankle boots


----------



## jpg0150

tobilove said:


> *Today.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRESS: BCBGMAXAZRIA SHOES: STUART WEITZMAN
> SCARF: BURBERRY BAG: LV SUHALI LOCKIT MM


 
Just beautiful and elegant!


----------



## jpg0150

juneping said:


> top: Macy's Lagerfeld white tee
> short: Maabuu
> vest: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen


 
Just fab, and those shoes are TDF!


----------



## jpg0150

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> white crochet skirt
> white silk camisole
> patchwork brown t-strap wedges
> brown and gold studded waist belt


 
You are just adorable, I love your style!


----------



## its_a_keeper

tobilove said:


> *Today.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRESS: BCBGMAXAZRIA       SHOES: STUART WEITZMAN
> SCARF: BURBERRY        BAG: LV SUHALI LOCKIT MM



cute as a button, as always! And so classy!


----------



## quynh_1206

tobilove said:


> *Today.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRESS: BCBGMAXAZRIA       SHOES: STUART WEITZMAN
> SCARF: BURBERRY        BAG: LV SUHALI LOCKIT MM


 
I love your bag! lovely picture!


----------



## juneping

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have the same top from H&M its very comfy. Very nice outfit love the way you've put it together





PHENOMENON said:


> *TuTi2110 & rx4dsoul* thanks
> 
> juneping, I love your boots!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## juneping

jpg0150 said:


> Just fab, and those shoes are TDF!



thank you jpg!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Juneping, love the IM boots!!!



juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone
> shorts: Maabuu
> cardigan: DvF
> shoes: Isabel Marant


----------



## platinum_girly

Addictista said:


> PG - I love your hair pulled back into a ponytail - that's a great look for you.


 
Thankyou hun 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thanks, PG. I just went to Asos and I suppose that I am _sol_ as it's fall season. I really love them though.


 
Sorry i forgot to mention that i bought them a while ago now, although i notice that they pop up on E-bay from time to time (some unworn) so may be worth a try 



tobilove said:


> *Today.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRESS: BCBGMAXAZRIA SHOES: STUART WEITZMAN
> SCARF: BURBERRY BAG: LV SUHALI LOCKIT MM


 
I die for that bag, gorgeous!


----------



## couture2387

F21 shorts
Big buddha bag
MK watch
Zara scarf


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So sorry about the totally crappy quality of these pictures, but it was dark out when we took them, and my camera just doesn't take good pictures in the dark. Regardless, this is what I wore to the launch party for a new Norwegian blog-inspired fashion magazine last week. 

The pants are from Zara, blouse from Acne Studios, pumps from YSL (Palais 105s!), bag from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and Rebecca Minkoff and necklace from BikBok.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Love your outfit girl!!!  You look so pretty and I especially like your YSL Palais.  I still an breaking mine in so I can wear them all day like you.  




PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So sorry about the totally crappy quality of these pictures, but it was dark out when we took them, and my camera just doesn't take good pictures in the dark. Regardless, this is what I wore to the launch party for a new Norwegian blog-inspired fashion magazine last week.
> 
> The pants are from Zara, blouse from Acne Studios, pumps from YSL (Palais 105s!), bag from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and Rebecca Minkoff and necklace from BikBok.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I love your shoes, they are fab!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So sorry about the totally crappy quality of these pictures, but it was dark out when we took them, and my camera just doesn't take good pictures in the dark. Regardless, this is what I wore to the launch party for a new Norwegian blog-inspired fashion magazine last week.
> 
> The pants are from Zara, blouse from Acne Studios, pumps from YSL (Palais 105s!), bag from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and Rebecca Minkoff and necklace from BikBok.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Cute outfit.  Your bag looks like Chanel.  It looks really nice.




couture2387 said:


> F21 shorts
> Big buddha bag
> MK watch
> Zara scarf


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Sleeping beauty... Love these looks. So I must know; where did you get the blue jeans and the white pants? I have to have them.
> 
> And who makes the blue bag? It's just perfect.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Thanks a lot ASM, the jeans are JBrand, purchased from Saks, the "white" pants are actually grey and they are Helmet Lang purchased from Barney's, and the handbag is Daniela, it's an Italian Designer that I purchased from Loehmann's I had never heard of the brand, but I fell in love with the color and the soft leather.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love your Marni shoes.  I had these from Nordies sale awhile ago and sent them back.  I am such an idiot.  Do you ever see them on ebay?



juneping said:


> oh...everybody is looking great.
> 
> here is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Eliote Isabel Marant
> shorts: Maabuu
> jacket: Rebecca Taylor
> shoes: Marni


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Sleeping beauty... Love these looks. So I must know; where did you get the blue jeans and the white pants? I have to have them.
> 
> And who makes the blue bag? It's just perfect.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



ASM, I just looked back at the photos and I apologize, I forgot that I had on the white pants, I also had on grey ones, the white pants are actually, Hudson, got them from Loehmann's last year.


----------



## Simpsonyte

My outfit from yesterday: T by Alexander Wang tube top, Mossimo suede heels, Gianni Notaro bag

fototime.com/{9E30E087-5CA0-4012-ABBD-191F7B82A15B}/origpict/IMG_3774.jpg

fototime.com/{4577C1C4-EADB-4A7A-B066-A18F15CB6A06}/origpict/IMG_3767.jpg


----------



## tobilove

jpg0150 said:


> Just beautiful and elegant!





its_a_keeper said:


> cute as a button, as always! And so classy!





quynh_1206 said:


> I love your bag! lovely picture!





platinum_girly said:


> I die for that bag, gorgeous!



*Thank you very much ladies!
*


----------



## tobilove

sammie225 said:


> thank you for the nice words on my previous outfit


*You're so cute!*


----------



## tobilove

PHENOMENON said:


> Yesterday


*Beautiful pics...young & chic...oh to be young again...*


----------



## tobilove

kiwishopper said:


> Today's H&M dress with Balenciaga 2010 Outremer City


*Love your colorful dress & your Balenciaga. Cute blog too.*


----------



## tobilove

caroulemapoulen said:


> From the last couple of days:


*Love your carefree style...refreshing!*


----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


> top: Macy's Lagerfeld white tee
> short: Maabuu
> vest: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen


*You have gorgeous clothes and shoes....NICE!*


----------



## tobilove

angelastoel said:


>


*Gorgeous pics...love the jacket!
*


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> *You have gorgeous clothes and shoes....NICE!*



i am trying hard to be picky about what i buy now....thank you for your compliment!!



Chanel 0407 said:


> I love your Marni shoes.  I had these from Nordies sale awhile ago and sent them back.  I am such an idiot.  Do you ever see them on ebay?


thanks, i haven't noticed...if i ever see one, i'll PM you. they aren't that practical, the platforms are very narrow so they aren't as stable as they should be....i fell once.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sleeping Beauty said:


> ASM, I just looked back at the photos and I apologize, I forgot that I had on the white pants, I also had on grey ones, the white pants are actually, Hudson, got them from Loehmann's last year.



Girl you have expensive and great taste! Everything looks great and thanks on the info. Appreciate it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

visiting a farm....


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh I know I always fall in Marni.



juneping said:


> i am trying hard to be picky about what i buy now....thank you for your compliment!!
> 
> 
> thanks, i haven't noticed...if i ever see one, i'll PM you. they aren't that practical, the platforms are very narrow so they aren't as stable as they should be....i fell once.


----------



## shamrock0421

You get it right every time.
Gorgeous!



tobilove said:


> *Today.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRESS: BCBGMAXAZRIA SHOES: STUART WEITZMAN
> SCARF: BURBERRY BAG: LV SUHALI LOCKIT MM


----------



## shamrock0421

Love your style!



jpg0150 said:


> Hermes scarf as top (Chasse en Inde), LV Le Talentueux, Chanel bracelet  You can't see the shoes, Prada ankle boots


----------



## shamrock0421

Everything is perfect!
I love that blouse!
Now I'm going to check out your blog while drinking coffee!  


PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So sorry about the totally crappy quality of these pictures, but it was dark out when we took them, and my camera just doesn't take good pictures in the dark. Regardless, this is what I wore to the launch party for a new Norwegian blog-inspired fashion magazine last week.
> 
> The pants are from Zara, blouse from Acne Studios, pumps from YSL (Palais 105s!), bag from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and Rebecca Minkoff and necklace from BikBok.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

shamrock0421 said:


> Everything is perfect!
> I love that blouse!
> Now I'm going to check out your blog while drinking coffee!



Awesomeness!  Just be warned - everything is written in Norwegian.  But Google Translate works wonders!


----------



## tobilove

shamrock0421 said:


> You get it right every time.
> Gorgeous!


Thank you shamrock0421, you're sweet.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leopard blouse
tan suede shorts
studded black clog platforms
orange sea glass earrings from hawaii


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## its_a_keeper

rx4dsoul said:


> visiting a farm....



Nice blouse! Hope you had fun!


----------



## sammie225

leopard flats and h&m scarf


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tobilove said:


> *Love your carefree style...refreshing!*



Thank you very much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

its_a_keeper said:


> Nice blouse! Hope you had fun!



Thank you! I did!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sammie225 said:


> leopard flats and h&m scarf



Those flats are fab!


----------



## lizz

lululemon jacket, forever21 tank and jeggings, steve madden boots


----------



## sweetbubble

Mango bubble sleeve knit top, Mango skirt, Nine West boots, Prada sunglasses, no-brand heart-shaped necklace:


----------



## cbrooke

lizz said:


> lululemon jacket, forever21 tank and jeggings, steve madden boots


 
Ohhhh I am looking for some boots in this color....can you tell me the style name please?


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetbubble said:


> Mango bubble sleeve knit top, Mango skirt, Nine West boots, Prada sunglasses, no-brand heart-shaped necklace:



You look great! Tip to toe fab.


----------



## sweetbubble

rx4dsoul said:


> You look great! Tip to toe fab.



Thank you, rx4dsoul, you've made my day !


----------



## .jourdyn.

sammie225 said:


> leopard flats and h&m scarf



Love the outfit, simple yet cute!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Girl you have expensive and great taste! Everything looks great and thanks on the info. Appreciate it!



Thanks, but although I have expensive taste, I shop on sale for 95% of my items. I rarely pay full price, only for my must have items. I am a true Bargainista!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bright pink silk dress
pony hair platform sandals
antique coin belt
gold cuff


----------



## sammie225

*rx4dsoul* : thank you  they are from h&m,and they were only 9,95&#8364;


----------



## juneping

*sweetbubble* - very cute!!





dress; Brian Dales
belt: Zara
shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen
purse: Kale


----------



## sammie225

i am so in love with these boots


----------



## juneping

*sammie225* - love the pairing....who made the boots? hope you don't mind sharing


----------



## sammie225

*juneping* : they are from dolce vita and their name is marylin  but you can also get them from Bebe,and there the name is Jenna


----------



## trisha48228

sammie225 said:


> i am so in love with these boots



Love the outfit.  Super cute.  you look like you are really enjoying yourself.


----------



## trisha48228

sweetbubble said:


> Mango bubble sleeve knit top, Mango skirt, Nine West boots, Prada sunglasses, no-brand heart-shaped necklace:



Nice


----------



## Serenifly

don't laugh at me! haha cuz I don't have a lot of $ to buy high end clothes ... but I'm proud of this shirt because I saw Taylor Swift wearing it a few weeks ago, and found it online and ordered it ... 

so here we go

Kitten shirt: Modcloth.com (I'm obsessed with cats 30$) 
Jeans: Stitches (12$) 
Leather boots: Aldo (200$)
Tank Top: Dynamite (5$)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

one piece zebra print swimsuit with cutout back
cut-off denim shorts in black
suede platform sandals
gold cuff
gold leaf ring


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sammie225 said:


> i am so in love with these boots


 

I love those boots too! cute pics


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Thanks, but although I have expensive taste, I shop on sale for 95% of my items. I rarely pay full price, only for my must have items. I am a true Bargainista!



Haha! I can SO totally relate to that.  I'm such a Bargainista too. I mean, I get SO many questions about how I manage to afford the things I do, what with being a student and all, and every single time they're baffled by the reply; I almost never pay full price. There's always a coupon code or a sale, or even an eBay-find.  I haaaaate paying full price for stuff, and I always feel it's way easier to justify an expensive buy if it's also a "bargain" compared to retail pricing.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Serenifly said:


> don't laugh at me! haha cuz I don't have a lot of $ to buy high end clothes ... but I'm proud of this shirt because I saw Taylor Swift wearing it a few weeks ago, and found it online and ordered it ...
> 
> so here we go
> 
> Kitten shirt: Modcloth.com (I'm obsessed with cats 30$)
> Jeans: Stitches (12$)
> Leather boots: Aldo (200$)
> Tank Top: Dynamite (5$)



I LOVE that Kitten Shirt! So cool and perfect for the outfit!



juneping said:


> dress; Brian Dales
> belt: Zara
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen
> purse: Kale



June: that blue is so your color! FAB!



sammie225 said:


> i am so in love with these boots



Really great boots!


----------



## DisCo

sweetbubble said:


> Mango bubble sleeve knit top, Mango skirt, Nine West boots, Prada sunglasses, no-brand heart-shaped necklace:



Love your outfit!


----------



## Addictista

Serenifly said:


> don't laugh at me! haha cuz I don't have a lot of $ to buy high end clothes ... but I'm proud of this shirt because I saw Taylor Swift wearing it a few weeks ago, and found it online and ordered it ...
> 
> so here we go
> 
> Kitten shirt: Modcloth.com (I'm obsessed with cats 30$)
> Jeans: Stitches (12$)
> Leather boots: Aldo (200$)
> Tank Top: Dynamite (5$)



You look great!  That shirt is adorable!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Haha! I can SO totally relate to that.  I'm such a Bargainista too. I mean, I get SO many questions about how I manage to afford the things I do, what with being a student and all, and every single time they're baffled by the reply; I almost never pay full price. There's always a coupon code or a sale, or even an eBay-find.  I haaaaate paying full price for stuff, and I always feel it's way easier to justify an expensive buy if it's also a "bargain" compared to retail pricing.



Yeah, I know exactly what you mean and people always ask what I do for a living and think that I am rich or something, and I am not by any stretch of the imagination. I'm just an average working women who enjoys the finer things in life.


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> I LOVE that Kitten Shirt! So cool and perfect for the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> June: that blue is so your color! FAB!
> 
> 
> 
> Really great boots!



thanks* keeper*!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Serenifly said:


> don't laugh at me! haha cuz I don't have a lot of $ to buy high end clothes ... but I'm proud of this shirt because I saw Taylor Swift wearing it a few weeks ago, and found it online and ordered it ...
> 
> so here we go
> 
> Kitten shirt: Modcloth.com (I'm obsessed with cats 30$)
> Jeans: Stitches (12$)
> Leather boots: Aldo (200$)
> Tank Top: Dynamite (5$)



I'm smiling (not laughing at you) because your tee is so cute and whimsical.


----------



## chanel*liz

united colors of benetton top
express pants
fur coat
elizabeth and james boots
hermes bag


----------



## .jourdyn.

^*chanel*liz* Love the boots!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chanel*liz said:


> united colors of benetton top
> express pants
> fur coat
> elizabeth and james boots
> hermes bag


 
Love the whole outfit!!!! :worthy::worthy:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Here is my outfit yesterday:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

My outfit for today:


----------



## xoxoCat

IMG_2177 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_2198 by atreusZ, on Flickr

Info and pics on my blog (www.xoxocat.com)


----------



## its_a_keeper

Alex Spoils Me said:


> My outfit for today:


 
nice dress! Love it!


----------



## being.myself

xoxoCat said:


> IMG_2177 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2198 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> Info and pics on my blog (www.xoxocat.com)


Btw I've enjoyed reading your blog  whomever does your photos is very good might I add!


----------



## sammie225

*chaneliz* love your boots!great outfit
i decided to wear shorts,probably for the last time


----------



## rx4dsoul

Alex Spoils Me said:


> My outfit for today:



You look great...the denim jacket adds the perfect edge to a feminine dress...and that is a very pretty Cambridge satchel  and your pet is soo cute, its like he/she is also posing!



xoxoCat said:


> IMG_2177 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2198 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> Info and pics on my blog (www.xoxocat.com)



The yellow  looks great and you and your vernis Alma is the perfect complement.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sammie225 said:


> *chaneliz* love your boots!great outfit
> i decided to wear shorts,probably for the last time



This is a great look! you should do it more often...


----------



## juneping

top: Asos
pants: CoH
shoes: Isabel Marant


----------



## iluvmybags

Work on Monday --

Dress from SJP's Bitten for Steve & Barry (miss that place!)
Target Tank
Calypso for Target Scarf
Velvet Fog Creams Tkees Flip-Flops
Marc Jacobs Stanton in Slate


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

white lace track shorts
nude silk camisole
nude suede wedges
vintage red stone necklace


----------



## purseaddict**

Everyone is looking FAB!!  My last couple of outfits! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Alex Spoils Me said:


> My outfit for today:


 
We're dress twins!!  H&M right?  Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## quynh_1206

chanel*liz said:


> united colors of benetton top
> express pants
> fur coat
> elizabeth and james boots
> hermes bag


 
You're always dressed to perfection!


----------



## angelastoel

a touch of red...


----------



## Addictista

purseaddict** said:


> Everyone is looking FAB!!  My last couple of outfits! Have a wonderful day!



You look great!  I especially like the skirt in the first picture and the black and white dress with the red accents in the third shot.


----------



## merekat703

Today's outfit. The belt is all black sequins.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

nude wedges
silk chiffon blouse in white
white silk wrap skirt


----------



## purseaddict**

Addictista said:


> You look great!  I especially like the skirt in the first picture and the black and white dress with the red accents in the third shot.



Thanks *Addictista*!


----------



## twiggers

Love the pop of red Angela!


----------



## AEGIS

purseaddict** said:


> Everyone is looking FAB!!  My last couple of outfits! Have a wonderful day!




that skirt is crazy cute! and i love the yellow blazer!



annaversary said:


> Brandy Melville Dress
> H&M Lace Vest
> Havianas Flip Flops
> Rebecca Minkoff Handbag




love the blue!


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> top: H&M
> pants: Elise Overland (suede) from Shopbop
> shoes: Jimmy Choo



love the pop of red



sammie225 said:


> nude pumps and jeather pants




love!


----------



## juneping

AEGIS said:


> love the pop of red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love!



thanks aegis!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: Asos
> pants: CoH
> shoes: Isabel Marant


 
So cute June! The Pants are a majore score.



angelastoel said:


> a touch of red...
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/





really pretty! Love the combination.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> top: Asos
> pants: CoH
> shoes: Isabel Marant


Love your outfit...  Like to know what kinda IM jacket you had in your hand...


----------



## sammie225

super easy today


----------



## titania029

I love Tweety, so cute!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Love your outfit...  Like to know what kinda IM jacket you had in your hand...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/280730481152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

that's the one in my hand. it's something very simple and comfy. i've been wearing it since i got it. very versatile..


----------



## purseaddict**

AEGIS said:


> that skirt is crazy cute! and i love the yellow blazer!



Thank you *AEGIS*!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Gojiberry

angelastoel said:


> a touch of red...




Love the jacket and a touch of red!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Striped dress
gold cuff
platform deep brown sandals


----------



## pinkpol15h

Heading to the library! Excuse my messy dorm room 

Shirt- Zara
Shorts- Club Monaco
Belt- Hermes
Tights- Wolford
Rings- BCBG (two big ones) & unknown from Holt Renfrew (two thin gold ones)
Bag- Louis Vuitton


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So good news for those of you who enjoy taking a peek at my blog - it is henceforth written in English, and thus readable to all you non-Norwegians.  And here's what I wore today for a seriously gruelling day of classes. Whew! 

Pants and cardigan are from Zara, top from Helmut Lang, ballerinas from Miu Miu, scarf from Acne Studios, bracelets from House of Harlow and Balenciaga, necklace is DIY and rings are from YSL and Low Luv x Erin Wasson.  And as always - more pictures (including detail shots!) can be found on my blog.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ I want those pants! You look great!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280730481152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> that's the one in my hand. it's something very simple and comfy. i've been wearing it since i got it. very versatile..


Lucky girl!!  It is a beautiful jacket...  congrats!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

HeartMyMJs said:


> We're dress twins!!  H&M right?  Love the whole outfit!!



It sure is!!! Got it on sale awhile ago for $15!!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

purseaddict** said:


> Everyone is looking FAB!!  My last couple of outfits! Have a wonderful day!



I need that red belt in my life.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Lucky girl!!  It is a beautiful jacket...  congrats!!



thanks tonka!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^ I want those pants! You look great!



Thank you!  You really ought to get them, you know. 'cause not only are they dirt cheap, but they're probably the comfiest pants I've ever worn and I'm just dying to get another pair.


----------



## purseaddict**

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I need that red belt in my life.



Thanks *Alex Spoils Me*!  It's a cheapie from Ross (I think- I've had it forever)!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So good news for those of you who enjoy taking a peek at my blog - it is henceforth written in English, and thus readable to all you non-Norwegians.  And here's what I wore today for a seriously gruelling day of classes. Whew!
> 
> Pants and cardigan are from Zara, top from Helmut Lang, ballerinas from Miu Miu, scarf from Acne Studios, bracelets from House of Harlow and Balenciaga, necklace is DIY and rings are from YSL and Low Luv x Erin Wasson.  And as always - more pictures (including detail shots!) can be found on my blog.



You look amazing! that scarf looks so cozy!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

juneping said:


> top: Asos
> pants: CoH
> shoes: Isabel Marant



Don't care what they say : an all black outfit is soo classy!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## sammie225

last time wedges for this year


----------



## tobilove

*Friday.....*





Jacket: BCBGMAXAZRIA
Jeans: 7 for All Mankind
Shoes: Joie
Bag: Balenciaga Velo


----------



## lizz

forever21 top/dress, loft leggings, balenciaga velo


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gold sandals
white silk babydoll dress
leopard print chain bag
sunglasses
pearl necklace


----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend ladies!


----------



## soleilbrun

platinum_girly said:


>


 I like this look and the siggy.  Ms. Badu is great!


----------



## juneping

top: American Apparel
pants: Zara
jacket: Rebecca Taylor 
shoes: Celine 
clutch: Chanel


----------



## platinum_girly

soleilbrun said:


> I like this look and the siggy. Ms. Badu is great!


 
Thankyou hun


----------



## pinkpol15h

PrincessBal, I'm a sucker for leopard flats and yours are TOO good! Love them


----------



## rx4dsoul

PrincessBal said:


> Hope you are all enjoying your weekend ladies!



There are those cute leopard flats again! Love this pair...and yellow and gray combo is perfect.:okay:


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Gold sandals
> white silk babydoll dress
> leopard print chain bag
> sunglasses
> pearl necklace



What a cute dress! and you certainly look great in it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>



From fab/fierce to feminine!


----------



## lizz

cbrooke said:


> Ohhhh I am looking for some boots in this color....can you tell me the style name please?


 
Sure, these are the Olster boots from Steve Madden. 

Here's a link:

http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Product/EC1219797-5127113/Steve+Madden/Natural/Women's+Olster.aspx


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> From fab/fierce to feminine!


 
Thankyouuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Addictista

platinum_girly said:


>



You've been wearing so much black lately the white is a change - you look really pretty!  



juneping said:


> top: American Apparel
> pants: Zara
> jacket: Rebecca Taylor
> shoes: Celine
> clutch: Chanel



I was just looking at these pants on the Zara website - I was waffling between the eggplant color or the camel. You look so good I think I'll go with the eggplant!


----------



## juneping

Addictista said:


> You've been wearing so much black lately the white is a change - you look really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at these pants on the Zara website - I was waffling between the eggplant color or the camel. You look so good I think I'll go with the eggplant!



thanks!! you'll love them....i went into zara the other day...they got so many new colors. pls post pix when you get them.


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~* thanks for letting me share 

Jacket ~ Isabel Marant
Silk Top ~ Joie
Skinny Jeans ~ J Brand
Suede Booties ~ Latitude Femme 
Handbag ~ Balenciaga


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: American Apparel
> pants: Zara
> jacket: Rebecca Taylor
> shoes: Celine
> clutch: Chanel



You got pretty legs June! And love the dark red on you. Almost as fab as the dark blue colors on you


----------



## its_a_keeper

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~* thanks for letting me share
> 
> Jacket ~ Isabel Marant
> Silk Top ~ Joie
> Skinny Jeans ~ J Brand
> Suede Booties ~ Latitude Femme
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga



Love your Jeans, as usual


----------



## its_a_keeper

angelastoel said:


>



Such a pretty dress hon! You look great


----------



## lilflobowl

this was me last night, dressed for my ex-colleagues' wedding dinner:


----------



## platinum_girly

Addictista said:


> You've been wearing so much black lately the white is a change - you look really pretty!


 
Thankyou hun 



lilflobowl said:


> this was me last night, dressed for my ex-colleagues' wedding dinner:


 
Love this outfit


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~* thanks for letting me share
> 
> Jacket ~ Isabel Marant
> Silk Top ~ Joie
> Skinny Jeans ~ J Brand
> Suede Booties ~ Latitude Femme
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga



you look great!!



angelastoel said:


>


love that dress!!



its_a_keeper said:


> You got pretty legs June! And love the dark red on you. Almost as fab as the dark blue colors on you


thank you keeper!! you are so sweet...


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *platinum_girly*!


----------



## lucycw

angelastoel said:


> x



I really like your jacket! Lovely colour


----------



## lucycw

This is me today, really like this outfit and have my new boots on!!! I love this dress, trying to find a similar one in a dark red colour.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

wood platform sandals 
silk bright printed shorts
white tank
big white purse
beaded turquoise necklace


----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you enjoyed the weekend ladies!!


----------



## tobilove

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~* thanks for letting me share
> 
> Jacket ~ Isabel Marant
> Silk Top ~ Joie
> Skinny Jeans ~ J Brand
> Suede Booties ~ Latitude Femme
> Handbag ~ Balenciaga


Gorgeous! You have an impeccable taste in clothing, shoes, and bags!


----------



## tobilove

angelastoel said:


>


Beautiful outfit! You look Fab!


----------



## kiwishopper

Sunday rainy day outfit


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

suede shorts
cotton silk blouse 
turquoise stone leather belt
clog booties


----------



## bagladyseattle

For bold look, I shopped at my DH closet.  I borrowed his Hermes tie and belt. 
United color benneton blazer
Loft Ann Taylor shirt
F21 cropped short
Guess Pumps
Gucci Snakeskin cutch
Hermes tie and belt


----------



## its_a_keeper

bagladyseattle said:


> For bold look, I shopped at my DH closet.  I borrowed his Hermes tie and belt.
> United color benneton blazer
> Loft Ann Taylor shirt
> F21 cropped short
> Guess Pumps
> Gucci Snakeskin cutch
> Hermes tie and belt




Love love love! You are really cute and that outfit is tdf


----------



## juneping

*bagladyseattle* - this is pretty bad a**....love it!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagladyseattle said:


> For bold look, I shopped at my DH closet.  I borrowed his Hermes tie and belt.
> United color benneton blazer
> Loft Ann Taylor shirt
> F21 cropped short
> Guess Pumps
> Gucci Snakeskin cutch
> Hermes tie and belt



You look preppy and chIc but sexy !


----------



## juneping

sweater: Zara kid's collection
pants: Vince
scarf: Theory
shoes: Celine
cape: ebay
clutch: Chanel


----------



## bagladyseattle

its a keeper: thanks!  i have never worn stalking with short before.

juneping: LMAO.  thanks!  My husband love the look.  I think he loves it because he thinks his stuff is rocking.

rx4dsoul:  thank you.  I normally do the pretty look at the golf course... trying something different this time.


----------



## tobilove

*Spring Fever.....*






skirt/vest: BCBGMAXAZRIA
shoes: Christian Louboutin
bag: Chanel


----------



## bagladyseattle

juneping said:


> sweater: Zara kid's collection
> pants: Vince
> scarf: Theory
> shoes: Celine
> cape: ebay
> clutch: Chanel




FYI :I was stalking your blog and love the RT blazer.  you are lucky that I live over the westcoast or else I would raid your closet and wear all your awesome wardrobe.  I have tendency of wearing others' wardrobe with no shame. 

Love the paints and drooling over the clutch.  btw what size is your pants, can i borrow it.


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> *Spring Fever.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt/vest: BCBGMAXAZRIA
> shoes: Christian Louboutin
> bag: Chanel



you look great!!



bagladyseattle said:


> FYI :I was stalking your blog and love the RT blazer.  you are lucky that I live over the westcoast or else I would raid your closet and wear all your awesome wardrobe.  I have tendency of wearing others' wardrobe with no shame.
> 
> Love the paints and drooling over the clutch.  btw what size is your pants, can i borrow it.


thanks,  you are funny...!!
the pants are size 2 but i am a US size 4. they are the only pants that i ever worn are tight for my legs...


----------



## tobilove

bagladyseattle said:


> For bold look, I shopped at my DH closet.  I borrowed his Hermes tie and belt.
> United color benneton blazer
> Loft Ann Taylor shirt
> F21 cropped short
> Guess Pumps
> Gucci Snakeskin cutch
> Hermes tie and belt


*Fabulous!*


----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


> sweater: Zara kid's collection
> pants: Vince
> scarf: Theory
> shoes: Celine
> cape: ebay
> clutch: Chanel


You look fab in your leather pants...I'm just not brave enough to pull that off.


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> sweater: Zara kid's collection
> pants: Vince
> scarf: Theory
> shoes: Celine
> cape: ebay
> clutch: Chanel



The pants are fierce!


----------



## betseylover

kiwishopper said:


> Sunday rainy day outfit



what a cute outfit, and i love your purse. who makes it??


----------



## kiwishopper

betseylover said:


> what a cute outfit, and i love your purse. who makes it??


 
Thanks! Bag is made by Rebecca Minkoff  It's called the Swing. Check out RM thread fr more infor


----------



## betseylover

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks! Bag is made by Rebecca Minkoff  It's called the Swing. Check out RM thread fr more infor



thank you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> sweater: Zara kid's collection
> pants: Vince
> scarf: Theory
> shoes: Celine
> cape: ebay
> clutch: Chanel


 
sososo so Pretty! Lookin good hon! And the pants go so well with the shoes, looks almost like it is one piece


----------



## tonkamama

its_a_keeper said:


> Love your Jeans, as usual





juneping said:


> you look great!!





tobilove said:


> Gorgeous! You have an impeccable taste in clothing, shoes, and bags!



*Thank you ladies, as always so kind and so sweet 

June ~ you girl ROCK!!
tobilove ~ so elegant so classy!!  
*


----------



## iluvmybags

Work on Monday Night . . . 

Rag & Bone Plaid Shirt Dress
Alexander McQueen for Target Scarf
Bastien Betty Boots in Black
Marc Jacobs Stanton in Slate


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> sososo so Pretty! Lookin good hon! And the pants go so well with the shoes, looks almost like it is one piece





tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies, as always so kind and so sweet
> 
> June ~ you girl ROCK!!
> tobilove ~ so elegant so classy!!
> *



thank you *keeper,* thank you *tonka*!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

juneping said:


> sweater: Zara kid's collection
> pants: Vince
> scarf: Theory
> shoes: Celine
> cape: ebay
> clutch: Chanel



Everyone looks great but this look especially is lovely.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iluvmybags said:


> Work on Monday Night . . .
> 
> Rag & Bone Plaid Shirt Dress
> Alexander McQueen for Target Scarf
> Bastien Betty Boots in Black
> Marc Jacobs Stanton in Slate



Love this look, digging the bag..


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagladyseattle said:


> For bold look, I shopped at my DH closet. I borrowed his Hermes tie and belt.
> United color benneton blazer
> Loft Ann Taylor shirt
> F21 cropped short
> Guess Pumps
> Gucci Snakeskin cutch
> Hermes tie and belt


 

 Love the pop of color added with the neck tie


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

leopard jeans
black tank
sheer black blazer
buckle black wedges


----------



## shamrock0421

You look freakin' A-MA-ZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE IT!



bagladyseattle said:


> For bold look, I shopped at my DH closet. I borrowed his Hermes tie and belt.
> United color benneton blazer
> Loft Ann Taylor shirt
> F21 cropped short
> Guess Pumps
> Gucci Snakeskin cutch
> Hermes tie and belt


----------



## shamrock0421

Those pants are fierce.  And I just love the color of that sweater!
You look gorgy!!!



juneping said:


> sweater: Zara kid's collection
> pants: Vince
> scarf: Theory
> shoes: Celine
> cape: ebay
> clutch: Chanel


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Aww, all you guys look SO good!  Especially love *Juneping* and *bagladyseattle's* outfits - you both look SO fierce! 

Anyways, I'm sick today, so I skipped classes to stay home and get better, but still needed to head out for a trip to the pharmacy and the book store (gotta have some entertainment when I'm stuck home, after all ) and here's what I wore. 

Jeans are from Zara, ring from YSL, boots from Sendra, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, denim shirt from Nudie and suede jacket from BikBok.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## kiwishopper

PrincessBal said:


>



I love your seuse boots!! Been following your blog too


----------



## ame

PrincessBal said:


>


Is that a Marco Tagliaferri bag?


----------



## PrincessBal

@kiwishopper: Thanks!
@ame: yes it is! it is the old version in medium with silver hardware!


----------



## ame

Oooh good to know. I am saving my pennies for one now. Is the workmanship good?


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>



Your hair looks good that way, and nice bangles!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Your hair looks good that way, and nice bangles!


 
Lol thanks, bangles?


----------



## kiwishopper

Outfit of the day, carrying Rebecca Minkoff MAB


----------



## juneping

Prada_Princess said:


> Everyone looks great but this look especially is lovely.





shamrock0421 said:


> Those pants are fierce.  And I just love the color of that sweater!
> You look gorgy!!!




thank you ladies!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Lol thanks, bangles?



Your beautiful hoop earrings ( I call them bangles too! LOL silly me )


----------



## xoxoCat

Catherine_scarf_4 by atreusZ, on Flickr

I wore this last week, lol.

Other pics and info on my blogggg (www.xoxocat.com)


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Your beautiful hoop earrings ( I call them bangles too! LOL silly me )


 
Haha that is too cute! Well they are certainly big enough to be bangles (just how i  'em)


----------



## MamZelle

PrincessBal, love your jacket !

Going out last night for a drink with friends :


----------



## sammie225

back to school outfits from the last 2 days


----------



## PrincessBal

Me and my new AW Darcy  

@ame: so far I have had no complaints about the MT bag! Still looks like new in my opinion and everything is holding together ..


----------



## tobilove

Hang in there...weekend's almost here!


----------



## sweetbubble

Nice outfits, everyone!!




Lot78 leather jacket, 
Mango rabbit tee, 
Lee skinny jeans, 
Stuart Weitzman lace-up ankle boots, 
Prada sunnies, 
House of Harlow 1960 tribal ring


----------



## rx4dsoul

:worthy: I love this thread, it's like Celebrity Street Style - of Real People !


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> Hang in there...weekend's almost here!



love the chanel 
you look very nice!!



sweetbubble said:


> Nice outfits, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot78 leather jacket,
> Mango rabbit tee,
> Lee skinny jeans,
> Stuart Weitzman lace-up ankle boots,
> Prada sunnies,
> House of Harlow 1960 tribal ring



love the biker chick look


----------



## sweetbubble

juneping said:


> love the biker chick look



Thanks,*juneping*. I love your style, pls keep posting pics here!!!


----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


> love the chanel
> you look very nice!!



Thanks juneping! If I only had your wardrobe and shoes....


----------



## Prada_Princess

sweetbubble said:


> Nice outfits, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot78 leather jacket,
> Mango rabbit tee,
> Lee skinny jeans,
> Stuart Weitzman lace-up ankle boots,
> Prada sunnies,
> House of Harlow 1960 tribal ring



Looking chic there my friend!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

red platform sandals
asymmetrical sweater tank
lace trim shorts 
fringe bag
bangles


----------



## LVoepink

Playsuit - Traffic People
Tank top underneath - House of Fraser
Clutch - Louis Vuitton Boetie Wallet
Shoes - Christian Louboutin Bambou Watersnake Indigo


----------



## juneping

top: Rag & Bone pocket tee 
skirt: Illia for Barneys
jacket: Etoile Isabel Marant 
shoes: Isabel Marant


----------



## shamrock0421

Adorable!
(And you have GREAT legs!!!)



LVoepink said:


> Playsuit - Traffic People
> Tank top underneath - House of Fraser
> Clutch - Louis Vuitton Boetie Wallet
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Bambou Watersnake Indigo


----------



## shamrock0421

Everything is SO pretty.
Those boots are TDF!



juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
> skirt: Illia for Barneys
> jacket: Etoile Isabel Marant
> shoes: Isabel Marant


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> Everything is SO pretty.
> Those boots are TDF!



thanks you!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
> skirt: Illia for Barneys
> jacket: Etoile Isabel Marant
> shoes: Isabel Marant



love your outfit!!! those boots look really comfy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sweetbubble said:


> Nice outfits, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot78 leather jacket,
> Mango rabbit tee,
> Lee skinny jeans,
> Stuart Weitzman lace-up ankle boots,
> Prada sunnies,
> House of Harlow 1960 tribal ring



you look great and have such a sweet smile


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PrincessBal said:


> Me and my new AW Darcy
> 
> @ame: so far I have had no complaints about the MT bag! Still looks like new in my opinion and everything is holding together ..



great pix!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

white silk dress
green polka dot platform sandals


----------



## gucci fan

^pretty dress!


----------



## Nolia

*Christian Louboutin black patent Alti 160mm
Dress from Forever XXI*


----------



## LVoepink

shamrock0421 said:


> Adorable!
> (And you have GREAT legs!!!)


 
Thank you !!


----------



## Flip88

sweetbubble said:


> Nice outfits, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot78 leather jacket,
> Mango rabbit tee,
> Lee skinny jeans,
> Stuart Weitzman lace-up ankle boots,
> Prada sunnies,
> House of Harlow 1960 tribal ring



Very nice outfit and nice smile too.


----------



## lilflobowl

wore my CL Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a nice weekend Ladies!


----------



## juneping

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love your outfit!!! those boots look really comfy!


thank you cec!!


----------



## juneping

Nolia said:


> *Christian Louboutin black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*



nice body, i esp love your legs!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

PrincessBal said:


> Have a nice weekend Ladies!



LOVE your jacket with that top.  Those earthy tones go so nicely together, and I adore the itsy bitsy pop of colour from your YSL ring. Super cute!!


----------



## sammie225

enjoying some sun with my pink zara blazer


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
> skirt: Illia for Barneys
> jacket: Etoile Isabel Marant
> shoes: Isabel Marant



Love that whole outfit June! 
So chic!


----------



## platinum_girly

sammie225 said:


> enjoying some sun with my pink zara blazer


 
LOVE that outfit, that blazer and those shoes are particularly HOT!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this for work today, had to take my new leather jacket out for a spin, and what better way to do it than with a nice, bright dress?  Beats me! 

Anyway, jacket is from Muubaa, scarf and dress are from Acne, boots are from SixtySeven, bracelets are from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and rings are from YSL and Etsy.com.  As always, you can find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

black strappy heels
floral silk high waisted shorts
sheer knit black sweater
fringe bag


----------



## angelastoel

placebogiraffe, I love your style!!!

me today


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

angelastoel said:


> placebogiraffe, I love your style!!!
> 
> me today



Haha! That's actually kinda funny, Angela, 'cause I was about to say how much I love *your* style.  But thank you! That's really nice of you to say!


----------



## sweetbubble

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you look great and have such a sweet smile



Thank you Cec , I love your CL collection.


----------



## sweetbubble

Flip88 said:


> Very nice outfit and nice smile too.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## sweetbubble

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this for work today, had to take my new leather jacket out for a spin, and what better way to do it than with a nice, bright dress?  Beats me!



Love your outfit, the scarf looks so warm!!


----------



## sammie225

Thank you all for the nice words 
*placebogiraff* love your bracelet,so cool


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

sammie225 said:


> Thank you all for the nice words
> *placebogiraff* love your bracelet,so cool



Thanks, Sammie!  My boyfriend got it for me as a birthday present, actually. Love it!


----------



## allycat89

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this for work today, had to take my new leather jacket out for a spin, and what better way to do it than with a nice, bright dress?  Beats me!
> 
> Anyway, jacket is from Muubaa, scarf and dress are from Acne, boots are from SixtySeven, bracelets are from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and rings are from YSL and Etsy.com.  As always, you can find more pictures on my blog!



ADORABLE! Super cute; I love everything in this photo  you're rockin' that look!


----------



## allycat89

angelastoel said:


> placebogiraffe, I love your style!!!
> 
> me today



You look great! Love the scarf, the skirt, the shoes...cute!


----------



## angelastoel

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Haha! That's actually kinda funny, Angela, 'cause I was about to say how much I love *your* style.  But thank you! That's really nice of you to say!



aww that's funny, thank you!!!

today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From Friday night, the Christian Louboutin party at Stærekassen here in Copenhagen, celebrating the new store:


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^OMG Ditte! You met Mr. Red Soles!!!!! I'm soo jealous (in a good way)!!!
p.s. You look sexy!


----------



## Addictista

caroulemapoulen said:


> From Friday night, the Christian Louboutin party at Stærekassen here in Copenhagen, celebrating the new store:



Your outfit is flawless and you look so happy!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lauren by RL sweater
Dress by Target
Vince Camuto shoes
MbMJ Hillier


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^OMG Ditte! You met Mr. Red Soles!!!!! I'm soo jealous (in a good way)!!!
> p.s. You look sexy!



Yeah, I did! Wooooaah!  I kind of expected you already met him somewhere overthere, where you live.  It seems like he's there all the time 



Addictista said:


> Your outfit is flawless and you look so happy!



Aww, thank you so much! And I surely was happy, and maybe a little tipsy too!


----------



## Rubypout

caroulemapoulen said:


>



 Great photo!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

studded pumps
leather track shorts
denim western shirt


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Rubypout said:


> Great photo!



Thank you very much!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Nope! I did meet Mr. Blahnik (he was super nice) but not Mr. Louboutin! 
Was he nice??? He looks really happy in the picture.


----------



## PrincessBal

Happy Monday everybody!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PrincessBal said:


> Happy Monday everybody!



I  your top!


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's mine. boring? hmm


----------



## chloe_chanel

PrincessBal said:


> Happy Monday everybody!



I totally adore your tank! Is it by Helmut Lang?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

chloe_chanel said:


> I totally adore your tank! Is it by Helmut Lang?



I have the same exact tank, and it's definitely Helmut Lang.  Best tank EVER!


----------



## MJDaisy

PrincessBal said:


> Happy Monday everybody!



i loveee this outfit. where did you get that blazer? i love it!


----------



## juneping

tunic: Corey Lynn Calter for Barney
leggings: Theory
boots: Isabel Marant
jacket: Isabel Marant Etoile


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


> tunic: Corey Lynn Calter for Barney
> leggings: Theory
> boots: Isabel Marant
> jacket: Isabel Marant Etoile



*June* I love your outfit! The leggings are sooo cool!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I've been missing for a bit but here are a few recent outfits:


----------



## kiwishopper

Diane von Furstenberg wrapped dress and Balenciaga RH City in Orange Brule


----------



## rx4dsoul

fshnonmymind said:


> I've been missing for a bit but here are a few recent outfits:



Those purple peep-toes are darling.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> Diane von Furstenberg wrapped dress and Balenciaga RH City in Orange Brule



Oh wow! I love your city! And its perfect for the colors on your dress.


----------



## kiwishopper

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh wow! I love your city! And its perfect for the colors on your dress.


 
Thanks


----------



## P.Y.T.

fshnonmymind said:


> I've been missing for a bit but here are a few recent outfits:



You look lovely!!


----------



## juneping

Julide said:


> *June* I love your outfit! The leggings are sooo cool!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Nope! I did meet Mr. Blahnik (he was super nice) but not Mr. Louboutin!
> Was he nice??? He looks really happy in the picture.



I didn't really get to talk with him, I met him in the middle of the dancefloor, and then my friend snapped some pictures. I guess he looks happy since he's drunk, we all were. Hahaha.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## shamrock0421

I LOVE every single thing about this!
I want that tank top in the worst way now.
I NEED IT!!!
Just went to look at your blog and saw that you are wearing Levi's - one of my favorite brands!  
These fit you so well and I love the dark wash on them.
What style are they please?
Also, is the blazer that you're wearing the "Metallic Jogging Blazer"?
Thank you so much!



PrincessBal said:


> Happy Monday everybody!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Banana pumps
white silk high waisted shorts
purple silk camisole
beaded white blazer


----------



## melodysaw

juneping said:


> thanks you!!


Just went to your blog and I like your style.
.


----------



## melodysaw

Love the dress. Where did you get it?



kiwishopper said:


> Diane von Furstenberg wrapped dress and Balenciaga RH City in Orange Brule


----------



## melodysaw

angelastoel said:


> placebogiraffe, I love your style!!!
> 
> me today


Nice outfit.
bookmarked your blog.


----------



## kiwishopper

melodysaw said:


> Love the dress. Where did you get it?


 
Hey thanks! I got it from Nordstrom a few years ago.


----------



## outtacontrol

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this for work today, had to take my new leather jacket out for a spin, and what better way to do it than with a nice, bright dress?  Beats me!
> 
> Anyway, jacket is from Muubaa, scarf and dress are from Acne, boots are from SixtySeven, bracelets are from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and rings are from YSL and Etsy.com.  As always, you can find more pictures on my blog!


 
Great Jacket. I prefer this moto jacket to Bals moto jacket. I had one in a deep grey (tempete) and got rid of it because I thought it was way too structured for a leather jacket for my taste. This is just beautiful, distressed looking, and comfy - like you can move in it! Very vintagy looking, beautiful!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thank you, *rx4dsoul* and *PYT*!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

white silk trench jacket
blue & white striped tank
white lace shorts
nude platform sandals
white bag
black sunglasses


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

outtacontrol said:


> Great Jacket. I prefer this moto jacket to Bals moto jacket. I had one in a deep grey (tempete) and got rid of it because I thought it was way too structured for a leather jacket for my taste. This is just beautiful, distressed looking, and comfy - like you can move in it! Very vintagy looking, beautiful!



Aww, and here I was - all drooling over the Bal jackets, thinking my jacket was a poor replacement for one.  Haha! But this is indeed a REALLY comfy jacket, I have to say. The leather is just SO smooth and supple, absolutely gorgeous, and wearing it is almost like wearing a second skin.  So you can definitely move in it!  And just like you, I fell head over heels in love with the vintage-y look of the leather. It was just *exactly* what I wanted. 

And just so happens - I wore it again today!  Alongside pants from Zara, tank from Helmut Lang, sunnies from RayBan, ballerinas from Alaïa, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, cardigan from Diesel and a bunch of accessories.


----------



## juneping

melodysaw said:


> Just went to your blog and I like your style.
> .



aw...thank you!!


----------



## lilislandstyle

Excuse the mess and the poor photography... but here it is. I am aiming to start taking pictures of all my outfits so I can see where I can improve, or what I should avoid (idea courtesy of a thread here).


----------



## AEGIS

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> white silk trench jacket
> blue & white striped tank
> white lace shorts
> nude platform sandals
> white bag
> black sunglasses



great shoes



PlaceboGiraffe said:


>



like the mix of textures/fabrics



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Banana pumps
> white silk high waisted shorts
> purple silk camisole
> beaded white blazer



great shoes!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Lauren by RL sweater
> Dress by Target
> Vince Camuto shoes
> MbMJ Hillier





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> studded pumps
> leather track shorts
> denim western shirt



again your shoes!



fshnonmymind said:


> I've been missing for a bit but here are a few recent outfits:





very nice!




caroulemapoulen said:


> From Friday night, the Christian Louboutin party at Stærekassen here in Copenhagen, celebrating the new store:





great pic!




juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
> skirt: Illia for Barneys
> jacket: Etoile Isabel Marant
> shoes: Isabel Marant




love the marant boots!


----------



## juneping

aegis - thank you!!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## Maegan115

So, my sisters bachelorette party is this weekend!  Yeah!  dress code is little black dress.  I was all good to go, here is my dress...

http://www.calvinklein.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11592531

Problem: I can no longer wear the pumps I was planning on wearing.
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...bo#fn=COLOR=Black&TOE_TYPE=Round&sp=3&spc=240


  I had an incident with my foot and needed stitches and now I cannot have anything constricting it  So, what should I do???? I don't think I have ever worn a LBD without heels and I am freaking!!!!!!! 

Also, any thoughts about a bag/accessories would be helpful!  I feel like I need to change the whole ensemble!!!! 

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## NYC Chicky

How bout sparkly ballerina flats?


----------



## outtacontrol

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Aww, and here I was - all drooling over the Bal jackets, thinking my jacket was a poor replacement for one.  Haha! But this is indeed a REALLY comfy jacket, I have to say. The leather is just SO smooth and supple, absolutely gorgeous, and wearing it is almost like wearing a second skin.  So you can definitely move in it!  And just like you, I fell head over heels in love with the vintage-y look of the leather. It was just *exactly* what I wanted.
> 
> And just so happens - I wore it again today!  Alongside pants from Zara, tank from Helmut Lang, sunnies from RayBan, ballerinas from Alaïa, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, cardigan from Diesel and a bunch of accessories.


 
Ohhh! Thanks for posting again! Don't feel bad lusting after the bal jacket, yours beats it by a mile (dont tell the girls in the bal forum I said that tho...)
I love your style!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kiwishopper said:


> Diane von Furstenberg wrapped dress and Balenciaga RH City in Orange Brule


 

 I love the color of the bag against the dress, well done!


----------



## kiwishopper

PrincessBal said:


>



Gorgeous picture!! I follow your blog too


----------



## kiwishopper

With Missoni for Target sweater and Balenciaga City bag in Orange Brule


----------



## juneping

top: Theory
skirt: IRO (from shopbop)
jacket: Zara
shoes: Celine


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: Theory
> skirt: IRO (from shopbop)
> jacket: Zara
> shoes: Celine


 
so nice! Like it June!

*@Maegan115:* jep. go with flashy flats!


----------



## juicybrat

what i wore a few days ago. photos from my blog =)


----------



## Samia

PrincessBal said:


>


Very cute looks, love the jacket and glasses!



kiwishopper said:


> With Missoni for Target sweater and Balenciaga City bag in Orange Brule



Love the Bal and cute outfit!



juneping said:


> top: Theory
> skirt: IRO (from shopbop)
> jacket: Zara
> shoes: Celine



Love the jacket! I have to got to Zara now and you look great!


----------



## Samia

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Banana pumps
> white silk high waisted shorts
> purple silk camisole
> beaded white blazer





lilislandstyle said:


> Excuse the mess and the poor photography... but here it is. I am aiming to start taking pictures of all my outfits so I can see where I can improve, or what I should avoid (idea courtesy of a thread here).





PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Aww, and here I was - all drooling over the Bal jackets, thinking my jacket was a poor replacement for one.  Haha! But this is indeed a REALLY comfy jacket, I have to say. The leather is just SO smooth and supple, absolutely gorgeous, and wearing it is almost like wearing a second skin.  So you can definitely move in it!  And just like you, I fell head over heels in love with the vintage-y look of the leather. It was just *exactly* what I wanted.
> 
> And just so happens - I wore it again today!  Alongside pants from Zara, tank from Helmut Lang, sunnies from RayBan, ballerinas from Alaïa, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, cardigan from Diesel and a bunch of accessories.





juicybrat said:


> what i wore a few days ago. photos from my blog =)



Looking good everyone!


----------



## tatu_002

I've been a silent reader at this thread since I first joined. I get so much inspiration from here. Thank you all. I finally decided to post my own! here is me yesterday


----------



## juneping

Thank you ladies!!


its_a_keeper said:


> so nice! Like it June!
> 
> *@Maegan115:* jep. go with flashy flats!





Samia said:


> Very cute looks, love the jacket and glasses!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Bal and cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the jacket! I have to got to Zara now and you look great!


----------



## shamrock0421

This look is SO much fun and your Bal is TDF!



kiwishopper said:


> With Missoni for Target sweater and Balenciaga City bag in Orange Brule


----------



## shamrock0421

You look fabulous as always.
That skirt is great and I love the booties!
Did you belt over the jacket?  Very cute idea!



juneping said:


> top: Theory
> skirt: IRO (from shopbop)
> jacket: Zara
> shoes: Celine


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## rx4dsoul

tatu_002 said:


> I've been a silent reader at this thread since I first joined. I get so much inspiration from here. Thank you all. I finally decided to post my own! here is me yesterday



:welcome2: That is an awesome tee! 



platinum_girly said:


>



Girl, I'm digging your blazer....


----------



## Addictista

tatu_002 said:


> I've been a silent reader at this thread since I first joined. I get so much inspiration from here. Thank you all. I finally decided to post my own! here is me yesterday



You look great - I love your shoes! 



platinum_girly said:


>



PG - the scarf and blazer combo are TDF!


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> You look fabulous as always.
> That skirt is great and I love the booties!
> Did you belt over the jacket?  Very cute idea!



thanks shamrock!! i didn't belt over the jacket...the jacket got it's own zipper....


----------



## LoveMyMarc

tatu_002 said:


> I've been a silent reader at this thread since I first joined. I get so much inspiration from here. Thank you all. I finally decided to post my own! here is me yesterday



Where'd you get your shirt?!


----------



## MJDaisy

juicybrat said:


> what i wore a few days ago. photos from my blog =)



i love this cute casual look!  may have to recreate it


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Python platform sandals
sheer pink blouse
starfish cuff
white leather shorts
large white bag


----------



## tatu_002

*rx4dsoul*, *Addictista* thank you 

*LoveMyMarc* I got my shirt about a month ago from topshop. 

*platinum_girly* love the earrings, scarf, and blazer together! I've always loved your style ))


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Girl, I'm digging your blazer....


 
Thankyou chica 



Addictista said:


> PG - the scarf and blazer combo are TDF!


 
Thanks hun, the blazer is so comfy too, gotta love it 



tatu_002 said:


> *platinum_girly* love the earrings, scarf, and blazer together! I've always loved your style ))


 
Thankyou so much, that is so sweet of you to say xoxo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tatu_002 said:


> I've been a silent reader at this thread since I first joined. I get so much inspiration from here. Thank you all. I finally decided to post my own! here is me yesterday



Love your outfit! And is that your home? You have such a stunning view!


----------



## tatu_002

thank you CuTe_ClAsSy, yes this was by a restaurant near the ocean


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## quynh_1206

juicybrat said:


> what i wore a few days ago. photos from my blog =)


 
Very cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

PrincessBal said:


>


 
Love everything...I want your shoes!


----------



## quynh_1206

tatu_002 said:


> I've been a silent reader at this thread since I first joined. I get so much inspiration from here. Thank you all. I finally decided to post my own! here is me yesterday


 
You look great!


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


>


 
Great outfit, PG. May I ask what brand is your watch?


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> Great outfit, PG. May I ask what brand is your watch?


 
Thanks girl and the watch is by Pulsar


----------



## trisha48228

Love the sweater

QUOTE=kiwishopper;20029294]With Missoni for Target sweater and Balenciaga City bag in Orange Brule






[/QUOTE]


----------



## tatu_002

thanks *quynh_1206*

love the color combo of your outfit *PrincessBal*


----------



## melodysaw

platinum_girly said:


>


Like this jacket,  great outfits.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather sleeved wool jacket
bright yellow silk blouse
black higher waisted skinnies
silver leather trimmed tulip vamp ankle booties


----------



## juneping

dress: Paul & Joe Sister
blazer: Zara
shoes: Isabel Marant


----------



## tobilove




----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


> top: Theory
> skirt: IRO (from shopbop)
> jacket: Zara
> shoes: Celine





juneping said:


> dress: Paul & Joe Sister
> blazer: Zara
> shoes: Isabel Marant


Fabulous outfits! You look lovely.


----------



## tobilove

fshnonmymind said:


> I've been missing for a bit but here are a few recent outfits:


Classy & Beautiful!


----------



## tobilove

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Aww, and here I was - all drooling over the Bal jackets, thinking my jacket was a poor replacement for one.  Haha! But this is indeed a REALLY comfy jacket, I have to say. The leather is just SO smooth and supple, absolutely gorgeous, and wearing it is almost like wearing a second skin.  So you can definitely move in it!  And just like you, I fell head over heels in love with the vintage-y look of the leather. It was just *exactly* what I wanted.
> 
> And just so happens - I wore it again today!  Alongside pants from Zara, tank from Helmut Lang, sunnies from RayBan, ballerinas from Alaïa, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, cardigan from Diesel and a bunch of accessories.


You are so cute. Very chic!


----------



## tobilove

platinum_girly said:


>


Sexy!! Love the scarf and the boots.


----------



## tobilove

PrincessBal said:


> Happy Monday everybody!





PrincessBal said:


>





PrincessBal said:


>


Love all your outfits! Casual yet Chic!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

tobilove said:


> You are so cute. Very chic!



Aww...thank you SO much, Tobilove!  You are too sweet!


----------



## platinum_girly

melodysaw said:


> Like this jacket, great outfits.


 


tobilove said:


> Sexy!! Love the scarf and the boots.


 
Thankyou both and HAPPY WEEKEND


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> Fabulous outfits! You look lovely.



thank you!!
i love your blog, and couldn't find the leave comment button..not sure why...
you have a beautiful family including the furry kid and of course your chanel collection.


----------



## melodysaw

Hi, I discovered this thread a few days ago. I love everyone's posts.
Here two items I found in a local Target.  Do think is it acceptable?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jumpsuit
horse belt
lizard embossed bag
leopard platform ankle strap cutout wedges


----------



## gucci fan

melodysaw said:


> Hi, I discovered this thread a few days ago. I love everyone's posts.
> Here two items I found in a local Target.  Do think is it acceptable?



I think the pieces are cute but together it is a little too much.


----------



## Twinny

melodysaw said:


> Hi, I discovered this thread a few days ago. I love everyone's posts.
> Here two items I found in a local Target.  Do think is it acceptable?


 
I agree with *gucci fan, *together it's a bit too much. I think you can better wear black flats with that dress.


----------



## Kraut

Everyone looks lovely!  I'm finally back!  I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first. 

Took this picture last night.  Dinner with friends.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Kraut said:


> Everyone looks lovely!  I'm finally back!  I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first.
> 
> Took this picture last night.  Dinner with friends.



Okay, you are just WAY too pretty, Kraut! I swear, in that picture with your hair like that and the pose and everything, you look just like a Victoria's Secret model.


----------



## quynh_1206

Kraut said:


> Everyone looks lovely!  I'm finally back!  I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first.
> 
> Took this picture last night.  Dinner with friends.


 
I agree with Placebo...you look alot like Marissa Miller in this picture!


----------



## Kraut

I appreciate it.. I love Marissa Miller and that's a huge compliment.  Thank you.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Me ready for a lunch date with the hubster


----------



## PrincessBal

tobilove said:


> Love all your outfits! Casual yet Chic!



Thank you so much sweetie


----------



## melodysaw

gucci fan said:


> I think the pieces are cute but together it is a little too much.


yes, agree.  One piece of those print probably is enough.


----------



## melodysaw

Prefect.



Kraut said:


> Everyone looks lovely!  I'm finally back!  I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first.
> 
> Took this picture last night.  Dinner with friends.


----------



## melodysaw

Twinny said:


> I agree with *gucci fan, *together it's a bit too much. I think you can better wear black flats with that dress.



Thanks, you are absolutely correct.
I need find something to go with the poncho.


----------



## kcf68

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Okay, you are just WAY too pretty, Kraut! I swear, in that picture with your hair like that and the pose and everything, you look just like a Victoria's Secret model.


 
That was what I was thinking too!  Very pretty!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kraut said:


> Everyone looks lovely!  I'm finally back!  I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first.
> 
> Took this picture last night.  Dinner with friends.



Girl, thats hot!


----------



## tobilove

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## kiwishopper

Me today with Balenciaga Anthracite City Giant Rose Gold HW  and H&M sweater!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

kcf68 said:


> That was what I was thinking too!  Very pretty!


 
Glad I'm not the only one, then!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Addictista

angelastoel said:


>



I love this color combo - you look so pretty!


----------



## juneping

top: Zara white tee
pants: Jbrand 
jacket: Isabel Marant Etoile
scarf: Chan Luu
shoes: Isabel Marant
bag: Chanel


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi girls! First time I'm posting here  this was my outfit for yesterday


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

platinum_girly said:


>



Beautiful!! Love your outfit!  would like to get your body honey LOL


----------



## platinum_girly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!! Love your outfit! would like to get your body honey LOL


 
Awww thankyou, you are so sweet, but you have a gorgeous body also and i adore your pink Chanel


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

platinum_girly said:


> Awww thankyou, you are so sweet, but you have a gorgeous body also and i adore your pink Chanel



YOU are so sweet.


----------



## tobilove

melodysaw said:


> hi, i discovered this thread a few days ago. I love everyone's posts.
> Here two items i found in a local target.  Do think is it acceptable?


Beautiful!!!


----------



## tobilove

Kraut said:


> Everyone looks lovely!  I'm finally back!  I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first.
> 
> Took this picture last night.  Dinner with friends.


Beautiful! You'd even look great in a potato sack.


----------



## its_a_keeper

*Kraut and June,* you are both so pretty! Loved your recent outfits!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

white lace dress
chambray button down shirt
polka dot sandals 
silver cable bracelet


----------



## melodysaw

Yummy shoe!


CrazyBeautifulU said:


> white lace dress
> chambray button down shirt
> polka dot sandals
> silver cable bracelet


----------



## PrincessBal

Too hot for anything else but tank and shorts - what am I going to do with all the lovely fall clothes I have been buying?? lol! Hope you are all having a great Saturday!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PrincessBal said:


> Too hot for anything else but tank and shorts - what am I going to do with all the lovely fall clothes I have been buying?? lol! Hope you are all having a great Saturday!



You can give them to me! LOL. Great weekend everyone.


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> *Kraut and June,* you are both so pretty! Loved your recent outfits!



aw...thanks!! i am so flattered...


----------



## tatu_002

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls! First time I'm posting here  this was my outfit for yesterday



love your outfit


----------



## tatu_002

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Me ready for a lunch date with the hubster



wow I think I got my inspiration for tomorrow's outfit !!!
those heels really just gave the whole outfit a good kick


----------



## tatu_002

angelastoel said:


>



love the color coordination. grey and pink never looked better


----------



## sammie225

feeling sporty today haha


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this to work today. Considering I schlub around in a labcoat and slippers most of the day when I'm working on the weekends, the heels may have been slighty over the top, but then again...if you can look fabulous on your way too and from work, then why not?  That's my philosophy anyway. 

Jacket is from MuuBaa, blouse and wedges from Acne, scarf from Alexander McQueen, rings from YSL, Low Luv and a a local store, bracelet from Balenciaga and the shorts are vintage Levi's.  For more pictures and detail shots, you can check out my blog as always.


----------



## butterfly_baby

love that one!!
i have the same scarf 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to work today. Considering I schlub around in a labcoat and slippers most of the day when I'm working on the weekends, the heels may have been slighty over the top, but then again...if you can look fabulous on your way too and from work, then why not?  That's my philosophy anyway.
> 
> Jacket is from MuuBaa, blouse and wedges from Acne, scarf from Alexander McQueen, rings from YSL, Low Luv and a a local store, bracelet from Balenciaga and the shorts are vintage Levi's.  For more pictures and detail shots, you can check out my blog as always.


----------



## tatu_002

I am starting to really want an A.wang rocco, you girls really rock this bag


----------



## green.bee

Kraut said:


> Everyone looks lovely!  I'm finally back!  I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first.
> 
> Took this picture last night.  Dinner with friends.



nice


----------



## cojordan

Kraut said:


> Everyone looks lovely! I'm finally back! I have a few pictures to post from Europe but have to make them smaller first.
> 
> Took this picture last night. Dinner with friends.


 
You are gorgeous. Can I ask you to share where your dress is from? I love it. Agree that you look like Marissa Miller.


----------



## green.bee

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to work today. Considering I schlub around in a labcoat and slippers most of the day when I'm working on the weekends, the heels may have been slighty over the top, but then again...if you can look fabulous on your way too and from work, then why not?  That's my philosophy anyway.
> 
> Jacket is from MuuBaa, blouse and wedges from Acne, scarf from Alexander McQueen, rings from YSL, Low Luv and a a local store, bracelet from Balenciaga and the shorts are vintage Levi's.  For more pictures and detail shots, you can check out my blog as always.




nice! I like your outfit.


----------



## ilovefashion87

At the air show on MCAS Miramar


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Jacket - Jacob
Shirt - American Eagle
Jeans - Mango
Boots - YSL Chelsea
Scarf - LV LE Monogram Rock Shawl
Bag - LV LE Monogram Motard Biker







Coat - Guess
Tights - Hue
Boots - CL Bianca Botta 140


----------



## Kraut

Giraffe, June & Angel, I added your blogs to my google reader subscriptions.  I just love your girls's style.  Classic, simple and beautiful.  I know I've said it before 



cojordan said:


> You are gorgeous. Can I ask you to share where your dress is from? I love it. Agree that you look like Marissa Miller.



Thank you!  it's an Ella Moss Dress.  I picked it up at a consignment store a long time ago so it's probably no longer in their current line. I have a similar dress of hers in black and blue.  Maybe you can find it on ebay.  They are so comfortable!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Karen Elson for Nine West with a babydoll dress


----------



## juicybrat

picture from blog =)

I'm wearing a Banana republic trench and scarf, Forever 21 sweater (not shown) and legging pants, Marc by Marc Jacobs flats, and Louis Vuitton Trevi pm


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Kraut said:


> Giraffe, June & Angel, I added your blogs to my google reader subscriptions.  I just love your girls's style.  Classic, simple and beautiful.  I know I've said it before



Aww...! Thank you, Kraut! You're so sweet.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tatu_002 said:


> love your outfit



Thank you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1497404&stc=1&d=1317528856[/
> 
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1497405&stc=1&d=1317528856
> 
> Coat - Guess
> Tights - Hue
> Boots - CL Bianca Botta 140



Cecilia, love both outfits!


----------



## juneping

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to work today. Considering I schlub around in a labcoat and slippers most of the day when I'm working on the weekends, the heels may have been slighty over the top, but then again...if you can look fabulous on your way too and from work, then why not?  That's my philosophy anyway.
> 
> Jacket is from MuuBaa, blouse and wedges from Acne, scarf from Alexander McQueen, rings from YSL, Low Luv and a a local store, bracelet from Balenciaga and the shorts are vintage Levi's.  For more pictures and detail shots, you can check out my blog as always.


love the pairing!!



ilovefashion87 said:


> At the air show on MCAS Miramar


love the red pants + leopard scarf. very chic!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Jacket - Jacob
> Shirt - American Eagle
> Jeans - Mango
> Boots - YSL Chelsea
> Scarf - LV LE Monogram Rock Shawl
> Bag - LV LE Monogram Motard Biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat - Guess
> Tights - Hue
> Boots - CL Bianca Botta 140



cec, you look Fabulous!! the LV scarf is gorgeous....



Kraut said:


> Giraffe, June & Angel, I added your blogs to my google reader subscriptions.  I just love your girls's style.  Classic, simple and beautiful.  I know I've said it before
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  it's an Ella Moss Dress.  I picked it up at a consignment store a long time ago so it's probably no longer in their current line. I have a similar dress of hers in black and blue.  Maybe you can find it on ebay.  They are so comfortable!



kraut, thank you!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Cecilia, love both outfits!





juneping said:


> love the pairing!!
> 
> 
> love the red pants + leopard scarf. very chic!!
> 
> 
> 
> cec, you look Fabulous!! the LV scarf is gorgeous....
> 
> 
> 
> kraut, thank you!!



Thanks girls


----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you had a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## Matchmaker90210

DVF green black, green and white murial leopard sheath

Louis Vuitton black ballet flats with gold emblem

18'' strand of pearls--vintage

orange birkin with GHW

Conspiration Pilote sunglasses in " argent" by LV

As usual, all dressed and no where to go! LOL


----------



## bagladyseattle

J Crew Ginny Stripe Strapless dress
Banana republic Belt
Steve Madden sandles
Chanel Caviar Jumbo flap w/ SHW


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Such lovely and varied outfits on this thread!

Here's my lazy weekend wear... drastically different from my structured looks featured on my blog.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Elissabeta

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Jacket - Jacob
> Shirt - American Eagle
> Jeans - Mango
> Boots - YSL Chelsea
> Scarf - LV LE Monogram Rock Shawl
> Bag - LV LE Monogram Motard Biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat - Guess
> Tights - Hue
> Boots - CL Bianca Botta 140




Finally !!! I missed your style Girl ....Love it !!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love this look.  Your belt is awesome.  I want one so bad as it really makes any outfit look chic.



LittleMsPerfect said:


> Such lovely and varied outfits on this thread!
> 
> Here's my lazy weekend wear... drastically different from my structured looks featured on my blog.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## cojordan

Kraut said:


> Giraffe, June & Angel, I added your blogs to my google reader subscriptions. I just love your girls's style. Classic, simple and beautiful. I know I've said it before
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! it's an Ella Moss Dress. I picked it up at a consignment store a long time ago so it's probably no longer in their current line. I have a similar dress of hers in black and blue. Maybe you can find it on ebay. They are so comfortable!


 Thank you for the reply. I am going to try finding one there if I can. Love it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elissabeta said:


> Finally !!! I missed your style Girl ....Love it !!!



thank you Elissabeta!!! I haven't seen you around in a while, hope you're doing well


----------



## its_a_keeper

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls! First time I'm posting here  this was my outfit for yesterday




love that hot pink color! You look so cute with the matching bag!



juneping said:


> aw...thanks!! i am so flattered...



ya know, it's true hon


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> At the air show on MCAS Miramar


 You look super cute, love the boots! Who are they by?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

red patent sandals
crochet pencil skirt
tied silk blouse
fox cuff


----------



## Kraut

So, had a few minutes to minimize some pictures from Europe.   These are from Germany, Spain and Amsterdam.  I love my J Crew Panama Hat!  I was stopped and asked twice in Spain where I got it from!


----------



## chloe_chanel

PrincessBal said:


> Hope you had a great weekend ladies!!



I love your bike so much. Looks so well made and great for getting around town with.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

tatu_002 said:


> wow I think I got my inspiration for tomorrow's outfit !!!
> those heels really just gave the whole outfit a good kick




Thanks


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PrincessBal

chloe_chanel said:


> I love your bike so much. Looks so well made and great for getting around town with.



Thank you but that's not my bike.. Basically we have this public transport scheme in London where you can rent a bike from one of the various locations around town and then dock them in at your destination (and if you cycle less than 30 mins its free!) They also do the same in Paris and Brussels. Its an incentive to go green and it is a lot of fun! They have even started building special bike lanes so its safer to cycle on the big roads (although I prefer to ride in the park!) 

Sorry for the off topic but I thought some of you who might be going to London sometime in the future would be interested to know this exists!

Have a great week Ladies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagladyseattle said:


> J Crew Ginny Stripe Strapless dress
> Banana republic Belt
> Steve Madden sandles
> Chanel Caviar Jumbo flap w/ SHW



Love how you look with this outfit! Beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

angelastoel said:


>



Love this outfit 

Is the jacket Isabel Marant? 
Love it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

platinum_girly said:


>



Sweetie, I like your hair  great outfit! Love your Alexander Wang bag


----------



## melodysaw

PrincessBal said:


> Hope you had a great weekend ladies!!


You always make very nice shots beside your pretty outfits.
Who does your photos?


----------



## am2022

kraut... you do look like her.. and a killer bod as well!!!




Kraut said:


> I appreciate it.. I love Marissa Miller and that's a huge compliment. Thank you.


----------



## am2022

Cec... you are looking oh so glamorous girl!!!
Love it!




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Jacket - Jacob
> Shirt - American Eagle
> Jeans - Mango
> Boots - YSL Chelsea
> Scarf - LV LE Monogram Rock Shawl
> Bag - LV LE Monogram Motard Biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat - Guess
> Tights - Hue
> Boots - CL Bianca Botta 140


----------



## ilovefashion87

the boots are old navy, The have a 2 day sale 30% off until tuesday online
here: http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=55149&vid=1&pid=857816&scid=857816002





purselover328 said:


> You look super cute, love the boots! Who are they by?


----------



## am2022

such a fun action pic with the bike!!!


PrincessBal said:


> Hope you had a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## am2022

ladybagseattle, angela.. love the outfits!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Sweetie, I like your hair  great outfit! Love your Alexander Wang bag


 
Thankyou pretty lady


----------



## tatu_002

platinum_girly said:


>



wow so cool, love everything even your nail polish


----------



## am2022

placebogiraffe, love love the scarf!


----------



## tobilove

From this weekend..


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>





angelastoel said:


>



All these beautiful AW arm candy is making me drool


----------



## rx4dsoul

tobilove said:


> From this weekend..



Casual yet chic!


----------



## juneping

top: Rag & Bone Tee
pants: Leith
jacket: Armani Collection 
fur vest: Michael Kors
shoes: YSL


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone Tee
> pants: Leith
> jacket: Armani Collection
> fur vest: Michael Kors
> shoes: YSL



I love the leopard shoes June!
Your out on the streets shots are even better than your modeling pics.


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> I love the leopard shoes June!
> Your out on the streets shots are even better than your modeling pics.



thank you!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kraut said:


> So, had a few minutes to minimize some pictures from Europe. These are from Germany, Spain and Amsterdam. I love my J Crew Panama Hat! I was stopped and asked twice in Spain where I got it from!


 
Woha, nice Pics hon! Love the first one and the thired best! The first one even coulda be some ad for that J Crew Head!



juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone Tee
> pants: Leith
> jacket: Armani Collection
> fur vest: Michael Kors
> shoes: YSL


 
nice one June! Love the Shoes!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

tatu_002 said:


> wow so cool, love everything even your nail polish


 
Thankyou hun, i swear by OPI, i am trying to buy them all, lol!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> the boots are old navy, The have a 2 day sale 30% off until tuesday online
> here: http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=55149&vid=1&pid=857816&scid=857816002


 Are you serious??? Wow! I'm ordering them right now! Thank you


----------



## shamrock0421

Gorgeous!
The shoes are awesome!



juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone Tee
> pants: Leith
> jacket: Armani Collection
> fur vest: Michael Kors
> shoes: YSL


----------



## twiggers

Love those shoes June!


----------



## juneping

dr. twiggers said:


> Love those shoes June!





shamrock0421 said:


> Gorgeous!
> The shoes are awesome!





its_a_keeper said:


> Woha, nice Pics hon! Love the first one and the thired best! The first one even coulda be some ad for that J Crew Head!
> 
> 
> 
> nice one June! Love the Shoes!!!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## tobilove

rx4dsoul said:


> Casual yet chic!


Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## PrincessBal

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone Tee
> pants: Leith
> jacket: Armani Collection
> fur vest: Michael Kors
> shoes: YSL



You look amazing


----------



## PrincessBal

Only partial outfit shots today ... !


----------



## Rubypout

This past weekend in Paris 
Dress from Monsoon


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

white platform sandals
blue fringe satin shorts
white ribbed tank
ombre blue scarf
starfish cuff


----------



## ilovefashion87

they are amazing! I almost spent 200 on a pair of Jeffry Campbell, I'm glad I found the old navy pair. 



purselover328 said:


> Are you serious??? Wow! I'm ordering them right now! Thank you


----------



## clcoons

{xposted to plus thread}
Rocking my new Lagerfeld blouse!
jeans ; GAP // shoes ; H&M // shirt ; KARL LAGERFELD x MACYS // bag ; JACOB


----------



## butterfly_baby

H&M meets Tiffany and Pandora


----------



## rx4dsoul

PrincessBal said:


> Only partial outfit shots today ... !



I love this outfit! The colors look So clean and fresh and cool.


----------



## juneping

PrincessBal said:


> You look amazing



thank you princess!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rubypout said:


> This past weekend in Paris
> Dress from Monsoon



Looks fresh and summery !


----------



## lilislandstyle

Slightly better photography, now I need to clean that mirror, wow! Haha.




111 by lilislandstyle, on Flickr




112 by lilislandstyle, on Flickr


----------



## lilislandstyle

Also wasn't sure if the scarf was a bit much, although that's what I wore out, it's one of my absolute favourites... The other option tho:




113 by lilislandstyle, on Flickr


----------



## juicybrat

Wilfred peacoat, Burberry scarf, Calvin Klein boots and Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha bag


----------



## bagladyseattle

Express Little Black Dress 
Gucci Snakeskin clutch
Shoes:  Guess platform pumps


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

tobilove said:


> From this weekend..



I love your outfits!!


----------



## purselover328

ilovefashion87 said:


> they are amazing! I almost spent 200 on a pair of Jeffry Campbell, I'm glad I found the old navy pair.


 
Me too! I almost bought a pair of Frye boots last weekend, but I'm so glad I  held off! Thank you


----------



## tobilove

.:Sprigged:. said:


> I love your outfits!!


Thank you!


----------



## tobilove

bagladyseattle said:


> Express Little Black Dress
> Gucci Snakeskin clutch
> Shoes:  Guess platform pumps


Beautiful!


----------



## Kraut

bagladyseattle said:


> Express Little Black Dress
> Gucci Snakeskin clutch
> Shoes:  Guess platform pumps


You're gorgeous!


----------



## melodysaw

tobilove said:


> From this weekend..



You looked so pretty and relax.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Mary Jane platforms
floral silk babydoll dress
chain quilted black bag
diamond earrings 
pearl sunglasses


----------



## allycat89

Everyone looks adorable!  I love seeing fashion from all around the world

Here is my outfit from spending last weekend in Belfast...there is such cute fashion/outfits here in Ireland! I'm going to Dublin in 2 days so we'll see what else is there


----------



## sammie225

fur vest and leather shorts


----------



## am2022

loving all the outfits ladies!


----------



## Bagscholic

Today I went to my best friend's wedding party. And it was a huge one, so I decided to dress up a bit ..:giggles:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took my new studded loafers out for a walk yesterday.


----------



## ilovefashion87

love those studded loafers! are they louboutin? 




caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my new studded loafers out for a walk yesterday.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ilovefashion87 said:


> love those studded loafers! are they louboutin?



No, they're not. I haven't been able to find the Louboutins in my size in Denmark. So I got these instead, from Hellraisers. I found them on Solestruck.com.


----------



## Nekko

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my new studded loafers out for a walk yesterday.


 

Those shoes are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Nekko

Love everyone's creative combinations.

Fall is coming, this is the first time I wore the Banana Republic embriodered jacket.


----------



## juneping

Nekko said:


> Love everyone's creative combinations.
> 
> Fall is coming, this is the first time I wore the Banana Republic embriodered jacket.



oooo....nice legs!!


----------



## juneping

dress: Brian Dales (Yoox)
jacket: Rick Owens
scarf: Alexander McQueen, pashmere 
shoes: Isabel Marant, Dana
bag: Chanel


----------



## Nekko

juneping said:


> dress: Brian Dales (Yoox)
> jacket: Rick Owens
> scarf: Alexander McQueen, pashmere
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Dana
> bag: Chanel


 
Omg! Those shoes are to die for! I love fringes!


----------



## tobilove

melodysaw said:


> You looked so pretty and relax.


Sweet...thank you melodysaw


----------



## Kraut

that Jacket, Nekko


----------



## kiwishopper

Love your outfit!


juneping said:


> dress: Brian Dales (Yoox)
> jacket: Rick Owens
> scarf: Alexander McQueen, pashmere
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Dana
> bag: Chanel


 
Here is me today with Coach Sophia and Dolce Vita booties!


----------



## Squeaky00

ilovefashion87 said:


> At the air show on MCAS Miramar



where did you buy your red pants? and how much?


----------



## ilovefashion87

old navy 34.95 
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=70341&vid=1&pid=730770&scid=730770122



Squeaky00 said:


> where did you buy your red pants? and how much?


----------



## juneping

Nekko said:


> Omg! Those shoes are to die for! I love fringes!



thanks!! the fringe looks so awesome when i am in motion...



kiwishopper said:


> Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> Here is me today with Coach Sophia and Dolce Vita booties!



thank you!!
i was watching those shoes earlier....are they comfy??
i am debating if i should get them...i already own a pair of comfy booties so i am not sure i need another pair...


----------



## kiwishopper

juneping said:


> thanks!! the fringe looks so awesome when i am in motion...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> i was watching those shoes earlier....are they comfy??
> i am debating if i should get them...i already own a pair of comfy booties so i am not sure i need another pair...


 
I checked out alot of the websites about these shoes before I went into the store to try them on in person. I think they are pretty comfy. I have medium width feet and I normally wear a 7 or 7 1/2 and I got these in 7 1/2. They are more versatile than I thought! I really love them!


----------



## juneping

kiwishopper said:


> I checked out alot of the websites about these shoes before I went into the store to try them on in person. I think they are pretty comfy. I have medium width feet and I normally wear a 7 or 7 1/2 and I got these in 7 1/2. They are more versatile than I thought! I really love them!



thanks!! i have narrow feet...and i read they are TTS. i might get the taupe instead of black....mn.....wish i could shop and don't spend $$ 
btw, they look very nice on you.....


----------



## FashionGal18

kiwishopper said:


> Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> Here is me today with Coach Sophia and Dolce Vita booties!


Those booties are tdf  I love your entire outfit.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

caroulemapoulen said:


> i took my new studded loafers out for a walk yesterday. :d



love these!!!! Wow!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Sophie-Rose said:


> love these!!!! Wow!





Nekko said:


> Those shoes are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!!




THank you so much, both of you! And they're wonderful to wear, so nice!


----------



## platinum_girly

kiwishopper said:


> Here is me today with Coach Sophia and Dolce Vita booties!


 
LOVE this bag, it is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## lily25

*kiwishopper* love your outfit and totally jealous of the arty ring, I can't find it here...

*Plat.G. * totally off topic, but I was dreaming that we were chatting on line lol!~!! I agree the bag is gorg!


----------



## tatu_002

sammie225 said:


> fur vest and leather shorts



love this !


----------



## tatu_002

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my new studded loafers out for a walk yesterday.



I've always wanted studded shoes, I have ones but they are studded on the back only. are they comfortable? I dont know why, but I see them to be very uncomfortable and hard to walk in


----------



## platinum_girly

lily25 said:


> *Plat.G. *totally off topic, but I was dreaming that we were chatting on line lol!~!! I agree the bag is gorg!


 
Lol, hey you can drop me a PM any time you want a chat hunny


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tatu_002 said:


> I've always wanted studded shoes, I have ones but they are studded on the back only. are they comfortable? I dont know why, but I see them to be very uncomfortable and hard to walk in



They are SUPER comfortable. I wore them all day without trouble, and my feet are VERY sensitive.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## cbrooke

^love your jacket!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

nude strappy wedges
colorblocked silk blouse
boucle black striped shorts
feather earrings


----------



## twiggers

Princess: You make casual chic look so....chic


----------



## am2022

loving everybody's cute outfits!!!


----------



## someday681

PrincessBal said:


>


 

Love this!!!!!!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


----------



## miu miu1

*PrincessBal* Love your Blazer!!!


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


I love every detail of this look!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:



Girl, you got some pretty dang fine accessories.


----------



## am2022

lovely!

are those prada platforms??? i am liking those !!!




caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


----------



## scumone

have a good day, all!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> dress: Brian Dales (Yoox)
> jacket: Rick Owens
> scarf: Alexander McQueen, pashmere
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Dana
> bag: Chanel


 
Love the red scarf! How great of you to think to bring a fab color into the mix!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LOVE the coat!!!


caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


----------



## DisCo

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:



Everything is stunning! Your PS11 is making me drool!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rx4dsoul said:


> Girl, you got some pretty dang fine accessories.



Awww, thanks! 



juneping said:


> I love every detail of this look!!



Thank you so much, juneping! I'm glad you do! 




amacasa said:


> lovely!
> 
> are those prada platforms??? i am liking those !!!



Thank you so much! No, they're Topshop actually, you can find them here, VERY comfortable: http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=277012&parent_categoryId=208491&pageSize=20



Sophie-Rose said:


> LOVE the coat!!!



Thanks!  First time I wore it out, it's getting colder in Denmark now.



DisCo said:


> Everything is stunning! Your PS11 is making me drool!



Thank you so much, I like the PS11 with the coat  I have to wear that combination again 

------
THanks ladies, you guys are SO sweet!


----------



## Nekko

PrincessBal said:


>


 
Simple but effective.  Love it!

Also, awesome blog.


----------



## BentleyCoco

Hi everyone!! It's my first post ever! And I hope it works!
 totay 9:00 am,at work
it's pretty cold outside, about 4 degrees!  rain and sometimes snow! 
Can't belive! 
Snow in October, crazy!!!

 So I wear today:

Jacket: Waterville
Blazer: H&M
Shirt: Gerry Weber
Pants: Cambio
Boots: Rainboots  (Don't know  the brandname anymore )
Scarf: Burberry
Bag: Prada


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the red scarf! How great of you to think to bring a fab color into the mix!



thank you *keeper*!!


----------



## juneping

top: American Apparel
trouser: Zara, 
shoes: Isabel Marant
jacket: Armani (ebay: fashionandu)
bag: Zara


----------



## BentleyCoco

juneping said:


> top: American Apparel
> trouser: Zara,
> shoes: Isabel Marant
> jacket: Armani (ebay: fashionandu)
> bag: Zara


juneping: you look great!


----------



## juneping

BentleyCoco said:


> juneping: you look great!



thank you!!


----------



## am2022

I will give the topshop platforms a try then as the prada has been so elusive for 6 months now. 
How does the sizing run on this? I know we both have the navy becketts . What size was your Beckett versus these sandals ?
I took a 40 in the becketts but had to stretch it a bit as I'm true 40.5
I'm 40.5 in ysl 41 in cls
40 in marant dickers.
Should I go 40 or 41?



caroulemapoulen said:


> Awww, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, juneping! I'm glad you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! No, they're Topshop actually, you can find them here, VERY comfortable: http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=277012&parent_categoryId=208491&pageSize=20
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  First time I wore it out, it's getting colder in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I like the PS11 with the coat  I have to wear that combination again
> 
> ------
> THanks ladies, you guys are SO sweet!


----------



## Smides

caroulemapoulen:


----------



## ShoeLover

*Ditte*-love your hair!!! Show us how to do it!!!


----------



## Couturable

Today I'm wearing: H&M Dress, Target Tights (haha!), Lovely People Shoes, YSL Sunnies, Kate Spade Bow Cuff, Vintage Rings and Necklaces.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Flip88

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone Tee
> pants: Leith
> jacket: Armani Collection
> fur vest: Michael Kors
> shoes: YSL



Love the outfit  - the Mongolian lamb vest is gorgeous (and I bet very warm!) and also 'edgy'.  The blue tee works well also but I note in your blog you are less sure?


----------



## juneping

Flip88 said:


> Love the outfit  - the Mongolian lamb vest is gorgeous (and I bet very warm!) and also 'edgy'.  The blue tee works well also but I note in your blog you are less sure?



i wasn't sure about the blue against leopard shoes....i was going to wear the bordeaux or black tee...but for some reason i grabbed the blue...oh well, next time....
thanks!!


----------



## Addictista

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:





Couturable said:


> You look great - I love your hair!
> 
> Today I'm wearing: H&M Dress, Target Tights (haha!), Lovely People Shoes, YSL Sunnies, Kate Spade Bow Cuff, Vintage Rings and Necklaces.
> 
> Happy Friday!



I really like this look - it reminds me of something out of Mad Men.


----------



## kiwishopper

Leather jacket is by S.W.O.R.D (hightly recommended)
Skirt is by Forever 21 (bargin buy at $20!)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Couturable said:


> Today I'm wearing: H&M Dress, Target Tights (haha!), Lovely People Shoes, YSL Sunnies, Kate Spade Bow Cuff, Vintage Rings and Necklaces.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Very classy outfit...somehow Im getting Jackie O vibes looking at this ! 


kiwishopper said:


> Leather jacket is by S.W.O.R.D (hightly recommended)
> Skirt is by Forever 21 (bargin buy at $20!)



I do love your jacket...and I especially like your tights...


----------



## agalarowicz

i've never seen this thread before! will definitely be frequenting, lol


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

lace bodycon dress
glitter pumps


----------



## juneping

kiwishopper said:


> Leather jacket is by S.W.O.R.D (hightly recommended)
> Skirt is by Forever 21 (bargin buy at $20!)



love the scarf and the skirt!! they look very nice on you!!


----------



## kiwishopper

juneping said:


> love the scarf and the skirt!! they look very nice on you!!



Thanks! Love your recent Celine heels too!!


----------



## Addictista

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:



Ooops - looks like my text got misplaced in my multi-quote before.  I love your outfit and especially your hair!


----------



## Couturable

rx4dsoul said:


> Very classy outfit...somehow Im getting Jackie O vibes looking at this !
> 
> 
> 
> Addictista said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this look - it reminds me of something out of Mad Men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY both! I was embracing a "vintage vibe"
Click to expand...


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## LVoepink

Couturable said:


> Today I'm wearing: H&M Dress, Target Tights (haha!), Lovely People Shoes, YSL Sunnies, Kate Spade Bow Cuff, Vintage Rings and Necklaces.
> 
> Happy Friday!


 
I love this look!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Addictista said:


> Ooops - looks like my text got misplaced in my multi-quote before.  I love your outfit and especially your hair!



Thank you so much 



ShoeLover said:


> *Ditte*-love your hair!!! Show us how to do it!!!



Oh oh, that's worse, E.  I tried to explain it in Danish two days ago, but I'm not sure I can do it in english  I'll link to my tutorial when I make one on the blog 



Smides said:


> caroulemapoulen:



Aww, thanks 



amacasa said:


> I will give the topshop platforms a try then as the prada has been so elusive for 6 months now.
> How does the sizing run on this? I know we both have the navy becketts . What size was your Beckett versus these sandals ?
> I took a 40 in the becketts but had to stretch it a bit as I'm true 40.5
> I'm 40.5 in ysl 41 in cls
> 40 in marant dickers.
> Should I go 40 or 41?



Hmm, I have the Becketts in 37, and I have the topshop platforms in UK4. I guess i'd go for the 41 in topshop, if I were you, most people find their shoes a bit small. I'm a 36-37, and they could not have been any smaller on my feet. Hopes this helps.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## its_a_keeper

angelastoel said:


>




love those colors of your outfit! And I so love that Inclusion Braclet Combo!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

beachy sweater dress
leather stitched cutout wedges in tan


----------



## shamrock0421

The other day at Borgata.
Can't believe I found this Helmut Lang on Outnet.
I LOVE IT!


----------



## kelbell35

angelastoel said:


>



I love everything about this outfit!  You look great!


----------



## .jourdyn.

angelastoel said:


>



Love your whole outfit! It's super cute!


----------



## cbrooke

angelastoel said:


>


 
So LOVE everything about this!


----------



## Caribeandiva

juneping said:


> top: Macy's Lagerfeld white tee
> short: Maabuu
> vest: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Isabel Marant, Gwen


You're very pretty and have great style! I love all the outfits you've posted in this thread so far.


----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you all had a great weekend ladies!


----------



## juneping

Caribeandiva said:


> You're very pretty and have great style! I love all the outfits you've posted in this thread so far.


thank you!!


PrincessBal said:


> Hope you all had a great weekend ladies!


i love the skirt!!


----------



## TanyFashionista

Went out shopping and this is what I wore today
Tibi Dress
Forever 21 belt
H & M Wedges.


----------



## .jourdyn.

TanyFashionista said:


> Went out shopping and this is what I wore today
> Tibi Dress
> Forever 21 belt
> H & M Wedges.



Love the print of your dress!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## LVoepink

TanyFashionista said:


> Went out shopping and this is what I wore today
> Tibi Dress
> Forever 21 belt
> H & M Wedges.


 
Love your dress!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

One of my outfits for work this weekend.  Please do excuse me for pretty much only posting outfits with this jacket on, but I just can't help it!  It's become my absolute go-to-jacket, and whenever I have the time to take outfit pictures, I seem to be wearing it. 

Leather jacket is from Muubaa, scarf is from Acne Studios, top is from Helmut Lang, skirt from Torn by Ronny Kobo, boots from Frye and ring from YSL.  As always, you can find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## juneping

top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
shorts: Muubaa (nastygal.com)
shoes: Chanel
scarf: YSL
bag: Zara


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

^Great bag!


----------



## Kraut

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> One of my outfits for work this weekend.  Please do excuse me for pretty much only posting outfits with this jacket on, but I just can't help it!  It's become my absolute go-to-jacket, and whenever I have the time to take outfit pictures, I seem to be wearing it.
> 
> Leather jacket is from Muubaa, scarf is from Acne Studios, top is from Helmut Lang, skirt from Torn by Ronny Kobo, boots from Frye and ring from YSL.  As always, you can find more pictures on my blog!


Looooove this outfit.  You're too cute.  I like the leather jacket, hadn't noticed it before.


----------



## Peggy Bundy

platinum_girly said:


>


 


That skirt was absolutely made for you, you look killer in it!


----------



## Couturable

Happy Columbus Day! Today I'm wearing: Gap Cardigan, M Missoni Skirt, Louboutins, Vintage Fendi Envelope Clutch & Ray Ban Sunnies.


----------



## TanyFashionista

.jourdyn. said:


> Love the print of your dress!



thank you so much, it's a really great dress


----------



## loves

LOVE this! 





top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
shorts: Muubaa (nastygal.com)
shoes: Chanel
scarf: YSL
bag: Zara


----------



## loves

gorgeous!



Couturable said:


> Happy Columbus Day! Today I'm wearing: Gap Cardigan, M Missoni Skirt, Louboutins, Vintage Fendi Envelope Clutch & Ray Ban Sunnies.


----------



## juneping

.:Sprigged:. said:


> ^Great bag!





loves said:


> LOVE this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
> shorts: Muubaa (nastygal.com)
> shoes: Chanel
> scarf: YSL
> bag: Zara



thank you ladies!!


----------



## Couturable

loves said:


> gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


>



WOW!!! That skirt looks amazing on you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

v Stunning! 


platinum_girly said:


>



v You look great! 


Couturable said:


> Happy Columbus Day! Today I'm wearing: Gap Cardigan, M Missoni Skirt, Louboutins, Vintage Fendi Envelope Clutch & Ray Ban Sunnies.


----------



## platinum_girly

Peggy Bundy said:


> That skirt was absolutely made for you, you look killer in it!


 


quynh_1206 said:


> WOW!!! That skirt looks amazing on you!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> v Stunning!


 
Thankyou all so much


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
> shorts: Muubaa (nastygal.com)
> shoes: Chanel
> scarf: YSL
> bag: Zara


 
love the shoes June!!! And your bag is adding just the right touch of blue to the outfit!
but hey: smile next time a little more


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> love the shoes June!!! And your bag is adding just the right touch of blue to the outfit!
> but hey: smile next time a little more



thanks!! i tried to smile more...ush:


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> thanks!! i tried to smile more...ush:


----------



## PrincessBal

Finally I can start wearing some of my fall clothes  hehe!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today


----------



## kat99

From my blog today (YSL shoes, Burberry parka, etc) -


----------



## quynh_1206

kat99 said:


> From my blog today (YSL shoes, Burberry parka, etc) -


 
You have an amazing sense of style...this Trinity tunic is TDF!


----------



## angelastoel

today a rainy day


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## melodysaw

angelastoel said:


>


Like the outfit - the colors and shoe and bag.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Me today.


----------



## Nekko

You all looks so amazing!!


----------



## Nekko

Over the weekend.  Something simple to chill in.


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh!  You're SO pretty!
And I love your boots, too!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Me today.


----------



## am2022

phenomenon... looking so hip and chic!!!




PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## kat99

quynh_1206 said:


> You have an amazing sense of style...this Trinity tunic is TDF!



Thank you! You are so sweet


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

shamrock0421 said:


> Omigosh!  You're SO pretty!
> And I love your boots, too!



Wow thanks for the lovely comment . And I got a steal on the boots.


----------



## clcoons

Today's outfit!


----------



## kelbell35

^Gorgeous, clcoons!  And I love those shoes!


----------



## kelbell35

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Me today.



Cute and comfy!  And I love your doggie peeking into the picture... so adorable!


----------



## Caribeandiva

I can't believe I went through all 247 pages of this thread! It took me 2 weeks to do it but by golly I did it!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> today a rainy day


adorable and so stylish! Hugs to you. You rock IM for sure


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> top: Rag & Bone pocket tee
> shorts: Muubaa (nastygal.com)
> shoes: Chanel
> scarf: YSL
> bag: Zara


*juneping*!! I thought it was a pic from FWeek in Paris. Looking awesome, that clutch does the thing.


----------



## flower71

kat99 said:


> From my blog today (YSL shoes, Burberry parka, etc) -


so inspirational, love it Kat


----------



## flower71

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> One of my outfits for work this weekend.  Please do excuse me for pretty much only posting outfits with this jacket on, but I just can't help it!  It's become my absolute go-to-jacket, and whenever I have the time to take outfit pictures, I seem to be wearing it.
> 
> Leather jacket is from Muubaa, scarf is from Acne Studios, top is from Helmut Lang, skirt from Torn by Ronny Kobo, boots from Frye and ring from YSL.  As always, you can find more pictures on my blog!


Haven't been on this thread these days, so I have to tell you gals sure rock this forum! I can see myself in your outfit even if I am a few years older.... Love your style!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Me today.


 
Cute! And so natural colored! Love it... and the dog on the side of the pic, haha, they always try to squeze into pics.
LOVE IT


----------



## bagladyseattle

Outfit.  I gave my blazer a new look by changing the buttons.  Post on my blog today.

The Trendy Me blazer
BCBG Maxazria pencil skirt
Lux blouse
Cavallini patent pumps


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

kelbell35 said:


> Cute and comfy!  And I love your doggie peeking into the picture... so adorable!





its_a_keeper said:


> Cute! And so natural colored! Love it... and the dog on the side of the pic, haha, they always try to squeze into pics.
> LOVE IT



Thanks, dolls. And yes, he is a ham. I have another one but he is usually up to no good.


----------



## being.myself

bagladyseattle said:


> Outfit.  I gave my blazer a new look by changing the buttons.  Post on my blog today.
> 
> The Trendy Me blazer
> BCBG Maxazria pencil skirt
> Lux blouse
> Cavallini patent pumps



I love this look!  Oh, and I want your closet(s)... incredible...


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> *juneping*!! I thought it was a pic from FWeek in Paris. Looking awesome, that clutch does the thing.



aw...you are too kind..thanks!!


----------



## juneping

dress: Paul & Joe Sister
jacket: Etoile Isabel Marant, Lexy in bordeaux
shoes: Chanel
bag: Zara


----------



## Eva1991

This is my first post on TPF, though  I was a long-time lurker before I registered!

I love what you ladies wear!!! You trully are an inspiration for me!!!


----------



## Caribeandiva

bagladyseattle said:


> Outfit. I gave my blazer a new look by changing the buttons. Post on my blog today.
> 
> The Trendy Me blazer
> BCBG Maxazria pencil skirt
> Lux blouse
> Cavallini patent pumps


 I love your closet!


----------



## butterfly_baby

rainy OOTD *brrr* cold!


----------



## Eva1991

This is what I wore a couple of days ago for an afternoon tea with my mom!


----------



## clcoons

kelbell35 said:


> ^Gorgeous, clcoons!  And I love those shoes!



thanks, sweetpea!


----------



## Julide

Eva1991 said:


> This is what I wore a couple of days ago for an afternoon tea with my mom!



:welcome2:*Eva*!!You look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am usually an admirer of all the gorgeous looks on here, so be gentle, I've decided to post my own outfit today.

JCrew top and skirt
Ann Taylor shoes
Wolford tights


----------



## twiggers

June - Love the pink/purple combo! I think you've just breathed some life into a soft pink dress I have that I thought could only be worn in the S/S!!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

flower71 said:


> Haven't been on this thread these days, so I have to tell you gals sure rock this forum! I can see myself in your outfit even if I am a few years older.... Love your style!



Awww...! Thank you SO much, Flower!  That's such a nice compliment.  And I'm sure you'd definitely rock my outfit too.


----------



## shamrock0421

Gentle!!??
You look FANTASTIC!
It's super flattering and you have a killer figure!
Love the color blocking too!!!
Please post more!



Dukeprincess said:


> I am usually an admirer of all the gorgeous looks on here, so be gentle, I've decided to post my own outfit today.
> 
> JCrew top and skirt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> Wolford tights


----------



## Addictista

Dukeprincess said:


> I am usually an admirer of all the gorgeous looks on here, so be gentle, I've decided to post my own outfit today.
> 
> JCrew top and skirt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> Wolford tights



There's so much good about this it's hard to know where to start!  Love the colorblocking. The double-serge pencil skirt looks amazing on you!  Love the tights and shoes.  I also like your comforter! Lastly, you have an amazing figure!


----------



## Addictista

Eva1991 said:


> This is what I wore a couple of days ago for an afternoon tea with my mom!



Welcome - you look great!


----------



## juneping

dr. twiggers said:


> June - Love the pink/purple combo! I think you've just breathed some life into a soft pink dress I have that I thought could only be worn in the S/S!!!



thanks twiggers!!


----------



## Eva1991

Thank you Julide and Addictista for your lovely comments!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

shamrock0421 said:


> Gentle!!??
> You look FANTASTIC!
> It's super flattering and you have a killer figure!
> Love the color blocking too!!!
> Please post more!



You are so sweet, thank you so much! 



Addictista said:


> There's so much good about this it's hard to know where to start!  Love the colorblocking. The double-serge pencil skirt looks amazing on you!  Love the tights and shoes.  I also like your comforter! Lastly, you have an amazing figure!



Aww, thank you!  You're making me blush!


----------



## am2022

i agree an amazing figure..
more mod pics!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> You are so sweet, thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you! You're making me blush!


----------



## Eva1991

I love the contrast between opac tights and coral skirt!!! You look great Duke!





Dukeprincess said:


> I am usually an admirer of all the gorgeous looks on here, so be gentle, I've decided to post my own outfit today.
> 
> JCrew top and skirt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> Wolford tights


----------



## Flip88

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today



Gorgeous.  Is the jacket Zara???


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## its_a_keeper

Dukeprincess said:


> I am usually an admirer of all the gorgeous looks on here, so be gentle, I've decided to post my own outfit today.
> 
> JCrew top and skirt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> Wolford tights



Looks great! Love the skirt color to give the outfit the right touch!



bagladyseattle said:


> Outfit.  I gave my blazer a new look by changing the buttons.  Post on my blog today.
> 
> The Trendy Me blazer
> BCBG Maxazria pencil skirt
> Lux blouse
> Cavallini patent pumps



Whoop whoop! Lovely smokin hot. And that Burberry golf bag is TDF!



juneping said:


> dress: Paul & Joe Sister
> jacket: Etoile Isabel Marant, Lexy in bordeaux
> shoes: Chanel
> bag: Zara



Whoa June! You even rock the pale pink! But I think to top it off you should wear next time a big black or bordeaux belt with it!? Just my 2cents, don't get me wrong, know what I mean!?


----------



## LVoepink

Dukeprincess said:


> I am usually an admirer of all the gorgeous looks on here, so be gentle, I've decided to post my own outfit today.
> 
> JCrew top and skirt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> Wolford tights


 I love this look especially the skirt!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous.  Is the jacket Zara???



Thanks! Yes, it is, I added the fur collar myself. 


From today:


----------



## Couturable

Dukeprincess said:


> I am usually an admirer of all the gorgeous looks on here, so be gentle, I've decided to post my own outfit today.
> 
> JCrew top and skirt
> Ann Taylor shoes
> Wolford tights



Cute color-blocked outfit! ...and love that Missoni duvet


----------



## Couturable

Today's outfit: Striped Maxi Dress via T.J. Maxx, Gianni Bini Shoes, Old Navy Blazer, Michael Kors Watch, H&M Bracelets, Vintage Necklace & Chanel Drawstring Bag


----------



## Flip88

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is, I added the fur collar myself.



I love it, the collar is gorgeous too.  Nice style.


----------



## Dukeprincess

amacasa said:


> i agree an amazing figure..
> more mod pics!!!





Eva1991 said:


> I love the contrast between opac tights and coral skirt!!! You look great Duke!





its_a_keeper said:


> Looks great! Love the skirt color to give the outfit the right touch!





LVoepink said:


> I love this look especially the skirt!





Couturable said:


> Cute color-blocked outfit! ...and love that Missoni duvet



  I really appreciate all the sweet compliments!


*Couturable:  *Love everything about this outfit!  
*
Caroule:  *You have such an awesome sense of style!

*Platinum:  *That handbag is gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Looks great! Love the skirt color to give the outfit the right touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop! Lovely smokin hot. And that Burberry golf bag is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa June! You even rock the pale pink! But I think to top it off you should wear next time a big black or bordeaux belt with it!? Just my 2cents, don't get me wrong, know what I mean!?



thanks keeper!!


----------



## kiwishopper

SWORD leather jacket and Balenciaga Velo in Moutard colour


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here is one of my recent outfits:


----------



## Dukeprincess

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is one of my recent outfits:




Woah, you are right in front of my office building at Archives!  Cute outfit!


----------



## Nekko

kiwishopper said:


> SWORD leather jacket and Balenciaga Velo in Moutard colour


 
LOVE your purse!  Awesome combo with the outfit.  I like how the scraf contrasts the bag nicely but does not take away from it.  The star is still the bag.  Everything else is also well coordinated.  I like your blog as well.


----------



## vonnielicious

Me yesterday 

Cocostar Safari cargo jacket; H&M sweater; Dynamite Belt; Leggings; Jessica Simpson Boots


----------



## bagladyseattle

Caribeandiva said:


> I love your closet!



Thank you!



being.myself said:


> I love this look!  Oh, and I want your closet(s)... incredible...



Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Flip88 said:


> I love it, the collar is gorgeous too.  Nice style.



Thanks! 

Dukeprincess:  Thank you so much!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Couturable

angelastoel said:


>



Absolutely LOVE this outfit! The dress is gorg, and you make it look so easy to wear.


----------



## Smides

Shirt: Gina Tricot, leather vest: H&M Trend, jeans: Bik Bok, shoes: Din Sko, bag: Prada,
snood: Weekday, bracelets: Hermès/Topshop/eBay, watch: Casio, nailpolish: Chanel Pèridot.

Phew... I think that covers it all.


----------



## kiwishopper

Chilly day, wearing black Balenciaga Moto Jacket


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Hi! Newbie to this thread...heh.

Wore this to a party the other day:
Lace Scoop Dress from Nasty Gal
Silver Wedges


----------



## juneping

kiwishopper said:


> Chilly day, wearing black Balenciaga Moto Jacket



oh..the leather jacket looks so chewy and yummy....


----------



## clcoons

*angelastoel
*
GIRLLLLL I would KILL for your jacket collection!


----------



## juicybrat

outfit i was playing around with =)


----------



## AEGIS

we're shoe twins!



juicybrat said:


> outfit i was playing around with =)


----------



## vonnielicious

Me today


----------



## Sparklybags

vonnielicious said:


> Me today


 

so cute!


----------



## juneping

top: Asos
pants: Rag & Bone - Galaxy
shoes: Bruno Premi 
jacket: Armani 
scarf: Look by M


----------



## angie82

Have been visiting this forum for a while.  This thread is the most fun to see.  Here is my casual outfit today.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Smides said:


> Shirt: Gina Tricot, leather vest: H&M Trend, jeans: Bik Bok, shoes: Din Sko, bag: Prada,
> snood: Weekday, bracelets: Hermès/Topshop/eBay, watch: Casio, nailpolish: Chanel Pèridot.
> 
> Phew... I think that covers it all.



YAY! Marte! You look awesome.


----------



## akzm15

angelastoel said:


>


 
I love your blazer!!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

my gray jeans OOTD


----------



## being.myself

juneping said:


> top: Asos
> pants: Rag & Bone - Galaxy
> shoes: Bruno Premi
> jacket: Armani
> scarf: Look by M



I love the jeans!!


----------



## Eva1991

Love the batterfly ring, butterfly-baby! Very unique!
Junepig, love the outfit! Rock-chic look at at its best!

This is what I wore today runnig errands!
I was feeling a little matchy-matchy, so I paired my Burberry silk scarf with my Burberry bag! I hope you like it!!!


----------



## juicybrat

AEGIS said:


> we're shoe twins!



awesome! do you wear yours out a lot? i'm always scared to go dancing in t hem because i'm scared of snapping the thin heel


----------



## juneping

being.myself said:


> I love the jeans!!





Eva1991 said:


> Love the batterfly ring, butterfly-baby! Very unique!
> Junepig, love the outfit! Rock-chic look at at its best!
> 
> This is what I wore today runnig errands!
> I was feeling a little matchy-matchy, so I paired my Burberry silk scarf with my Burberry bag! I hope you like it!!!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## LVoepink

butterfly_baby said:


> my gray jeans OOTD


 That ring is amazing!


----------



## butterfly_baby

LVoepink said:


> That ring is amazing!





Eva1991 said:


> Love the batterfly ring, butterfly-baby! Very unique!





thanks girls


----------



## AEGIS

juicybrat said:


> awesome! do you wear yours out a lot? i'm always scared to go dancing in t hem because i'm scared of snapping the thin heel




im embarrassed to say i have had them for about a year and i have never worn them


----------



## Kraut

angelastoel said:


>


Stunning. 

Vonnie, absolutely adorable.


----------



## rx4dsoul

angie82 said:


> Have been visiting this forum for a while.  This thread is the most fun to see.  Here is my casual outfit today.



Very easy and comfortable.


----------



## DisCo

juneping said:


> top: Asos
> pants: Rag & Bone - Galaxy
> shoes: Bruno Premi
> jacket: Armani
> scarf: Look by M



Those pants are so cool!


----------



## DisCo

angelastoel said:


>



Love your dress! Goes well with the striped blazer


----------



## juneping

DisCo said:


> Those pants are so cool!


thank you!!


----------



## vonnielicious

Today I went to my friend's bday dinner 

H&M bow blouse
F21 nude tank
Aritzia shorts
Fiore suspender tights
Louboutin inverness booties
MBMJ totally turnlock shifty
Mackage jacket


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look amazing! LOVE that outfit!


----------



## PHENOMENON

amacasa said:


> phenomenon... looking so hip and chic!!!



Thanks!


----------



## butterfly_baby

PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks!



love your blog!  exactly what i was looking for


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelastoel said:


>



I want your jacket! And please throw in the bag too!


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul:  Yes, comfy.

vonnie:  Vonnie very chic looking.

platimum girly:  Very special nail color.  Go well with your outfit.

angelstoel:  Looking like autumn.  Looking nice from head to toe.


----------



## TanyFashionista

Everyone looks great
Finally dressing for fall!
Central park west blazer
urban behavior skinny cargo jeans
Matisse Lace up Wedge Booties.


----------



## angie82

Today's go shopping outfit:


----------



## vonnielicious




----------



## sammie225

a big chunky cardigan and my new uggs


----------



## Eva1991

^^^ I love this look, sammie!!!

This is me last night!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## green.bee

angelastoel said:


>



I love your outfit! It is such a beautiful color combo


----------



## kiwishopper




----------



## PHENOMENON

butterfly_baby said:


> love your blog!  exactly what i was looking for



Thank you so much  I'm flattered


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you for letting me share...  my recent outfits*


----------



## Perfect Day

Love the last look Tonkamama .... chic


----------



## its_a_keeper

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share... my recent outfits*


 
Thanks for sharing Tonka! Love the last outfit best!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  my recent outfits*



love all the looks tonkamama, but I particularly love the moto jacket and bag combo of look#1 - very biker chick chic


----------



## shamrock0421

OMG!!!!
A-MA-ZING!!!!!
:worthy:


tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share... my recent outfits*


----------



## angie82

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share... my recent outfits*


 
Very well dressed.  Amazing


----------



## bagladyseattle

This is what I wore to Internation Fashion Tour last Friday

French Connection black dress
Guess platform pumps
Chanel Shawl
Hermes Kelly Box 35
Hermes clic clic orange
Hermes rouge bracelet


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## juneping




----------



## Gerry

Platinum, how do you like being platinum? Any differences in your life?


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lol it isn't _quite_ platinum and no major changes other than that my mum is now very happy as apparently i resemble her at my age


----------



## tobilove

Monday's outfit ~







Have a great week!


----------



## tobilove

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  my recent outfits*


Love it!!! You look amazing!


----------



## tobilove

bagladyseattle said:


> This is what I wore to Internation Fashion Tour last Friday
> 
> French Connection black dress
> Guess platform pumps
> Chanel Shawl
> Hermes Kelly Box 35
> Hermes clic clic orange
> Hermes rouge bracelet



Classy & Beautiful!


----------



## tobilove

platinum_girly said:


>


You look great! My fav color combo!


----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


>


Love the outfit...your pics are great!


----------



## vonnielicious

Me today  Interview I go! (i apologize for the large pics beforehand )


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> Love the outfit...your pics are great!



thank you!!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Platinum Girly, I love that outfit in post # 3786. I especially like the bag and boots!

Tonkamama, I&#8217;m in love with your boots in the 2nd and 3rd outfits in post #3787. They are so hot.

Bagladyseattle, that Chanel scawl is so pretty!

Tobilove, you look really pretty in a casual-yet-dressy way in your outfit in post #3798. I really like the pants.


----------



## angie82

Thank you everyone's sharing.

Causal outfit this past Sunday for a leisure dog walk.


----------



## bagladyseattle

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  my recent outfits*




Love all your outfits.  It fits well and love love your boots and accessories.


----------



## am2022

casual night volunteering at my kids' school


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> casual night volunteering at my kids' school



ama, love the casual chic


----------



## Couturable

Today's outfit: Forever 21 Dress (worn as a skirt), Banana Republic Sweater, Steve Madden Cage Booties, Vintage Earrings, Ray Ban Sunnies, Vintage Chanel Jumbo Flap.


----------



## am2022

june... thanks... have you decided on the renells?
barneys purple card is just around the corner!!!



juneping said:


> ama, love the casual chic


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> june... thanks... have you decided on the renells?
> barneys purple card is just around the corner!!!



no...i want to buy only one pair and i am debating the renells or the s/s12 cropped jeans. what do u think??


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>



Shorter hair platinum? Nice.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagladyseattle said:


> This is what I wore to Internation Fashion Tour last Friday



Love this...very classy.


----------



## am2022

Tough question... The spring ones are lovely as well with ribbon ties all around..
I would go for the spring one - I got the fuchsia/ green one without the ties to add color to my monochromatic clothes and shoes ... 

But but we really need one Navajo piece right ?
I'm a hopeless enabler!!! 



juneping said:


> no...i want to buy only one pair and i am debating the renells or the s/s12 cropped jeans. what do u think??


----------



## tonkamama

*Perfect Day, its_a_keeper, rx4dsoul, shamrock0421, angie82, tobilove, Peggy Bundy & bagladyseattle ~ 
Thank you ladies* 



Perfect Day said:


> Love the last look Tonkamama .... chic





its_a_keeper said:


> Thanks for sharing Tonka! Love the last outfit best!





rx4dsoul said:


> love all the looks tonkamama, but I particularly love the moto jacket and bag combo of look#1 - very biker chick chic





shamrock0421 said:


> OMG!!!!
> A-MA-ZING!!!!!
> :worthy:





angie82 said:


> Very well dressed.  Amazing





tobilove said:


> Love it!!! You look amazing!





Peggy Bundy said:


> Tonkamama, Im in love with your boots in the 2nd and 3rd outfits in post #3787. They are so hot.





bagladyseattle said:


> Love all your outfits.  It fits well and love love your boots and accessories.


----------



## its_a_keeper

tobilove said:


> Monday's outfit ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great week!


 
Love it! Those colors are perfect for you! Goes so great with your hair and skintone!


----------



## platinum_girly

tobilove said:


> You look great! My fav color combo!


 
Thankyou girl 



Peggy Bundy said:


> Platinum Girly, I love that outfit in post # 3786. I especially like the bag and boots!


 
Thankyou hun, you are too sweet xoxo



vonnielicious said:


> Me today  Interview I go! (i apologize for the large pics beforehand )


 
Love this outfit, particularly the blouse and skirt 



rx4dsoul said:


> Shorter hair platinum? Nice.


 
Yep i needed a change, i am finding it so much easier to manage


----------



## shamrock0421

Stunning!


Couturable said:


> Today's outfit: Forever 21 Dress (worn as a skirt), Banana Republic Sweater, Steve Madden Cage Booties, Vintage Earrings, Ray Ban Sunnies, Vintage Chanel Jumbo Flap.


----------



## angie82

Couturable said:


> Today's outfit: Forever 21 Dress (worn as a skirt), Banana Republic Sweater, Steve Madden Cage Booties, Vintage Earrings, Ray Ban Sunnies, Vintage Chanel Jumbo Flap.


 
The makeup goes well with the outfit too


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today


----------



## Prada_Princess

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today



Love the first outfit.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## LVoepink

PrincessBal said:


>


 great look! love the AMQ scalf


----------



## dallas

Couturable said:


> Today's outfit: Forever 21 Dress (worn as a skirt), Banana Republic Sweater, Steve Madden Cage Booties, Vintage Earrings, Ray Ban Sunnies, Vintage Chanel Jumbo Flap.




You look absolutely beautiful, so classy.


----------



## vonnielicious

Here I am 

Royal Blue Cardigan
Ann Taylor LOFT tank
MANGO khakis
Tory Burch Flats


----------



## kiwishopper

Casual day with Lululemon scuba jacket and Hudson jeans!






More pictures on my blog


----------



## juneping

vonnielicious said:


> Here I am
> 
> Royal Blue Cardigan
> Ann Taylor LOFT tank
> MANGO khakis
> Tory Burch Flats



love the cardi...you got such nice body, long and lean


----------



## Couturable

dallas said:


> You look absolutely beautiful, so classy.





angie82 said:


> The makeup goes well with the outfit too



You're too sweet - Thank you both!


----------



## melodysaw

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Slouchy sweater



you look pretty and love your shoe.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Prada_Princess said:


> Love the first outfit.



Thanks, but it's the same  Just with and without jacket + scarf + bag.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So I've been crazy, crazy busy lately and hence haven't had the time or energy to hang out here. But now I've finally got a few minutes to spare, so I thought I'd toss in a couple of pictures of what I wore to classes yesterday. 

The jacket is from Muubaa, skirt and scarf are from Acne, top is from Helmut Lang, boots are from Sendra and ring is from YSL.  As always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Great outfit PlaceboGiraffe!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## shamrock0421

LOVE your scarf and bag combo here!!!
Super fab!


caroulemapoulen said:


> From today


----------



## shamrock0421

Love your posts and your blog.
You always get it right.
Loafers - nail polish - AM scarf - LOVE!



PrincessBal said:


>


----------



## shamrock0421

I am crazy about the color of the Lululemon!
Stunning!



kiwishopper said:


> Casual day with Lululemon scuba jacket and Hudson jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog


----------



## juneping




----------



## angie82

This week's go to work outfits.

Monday:





Tuesday:





Wednesday:





Everyone looks nice and chic.  I have a lot to learn in here.


----------



## shamrock0421

Perfect - as always!!!  


juneping said:


>


----------



## shamrock0421

You look FAB!
Love your scarves.
Thank you for sharing and please keep posting more great outfits!



angie82 said:


> This week's go to work outfits.
> 
> Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone looks nice and chic. I have a lot to learn in here.


----------



## Addictista

juneping said:


>



Great outfit - love the scarf and your boots.


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>


 
You put that outfit so nicely together. Like it!


----------



## chloe_chanel

angie82 said:


> Thank you everyone's sharing.
> 
> Causal outfit this past Sunday for a leisure dog walk.




Oh soooo adorable! May I ask what type of dog you have?


----------



## chloe_chanel

Couturable said:


> Today's outfit: Forever 21 Dress (worn as a skirt), Banana Republic Sweater, Steve Madden Cage Booties, Vintage Earrings, Ray Ban Sunnies, Vintage Chanel Jumbo Flap.



Love this look--classy yet modern.


----------



## angie82

chloe_chanel said:


> Oh soooo adorable! May I ask what type of dog you have?


 
Oh thanks  She is my 4yo teacup poodle.


----------



## angie82

shamrock0421 said:


> You look FAB!
> Love your scarves.
> Thank you for sharing and please keep posting more great outfits!


 
Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Couturable

chloe_chanel said:


> Love this look--classy yet modern.



Love your description   Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shamrock0421 said:


> LOVE your scarf and bag combo here!!!
> Super fab!



THank you so much!


----------



## Eva1991

I love all of your looks, especially your grey cardi!!! Where did you get it?




angie82 said:


> This week's go to work outfits.
> 
> Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone looks nice and chic.  I have a lot to learn in here.


----------



## Kraut

I am a huge fan of these leather jackets!  Everyone looks amazing!  I too haven't had any time to post or even take pictures but will be back soon to participate!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


>



Those shoes are to die for. I want them now. Send em on over, k!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today





caroulemapoulen said:


> THank you so much!



Your hair is just soooo gorgeous! And I LIVE in tights or thin black leggings in the colder months. People probably think I never wash them as I wear them almost everyday but I have like 20 pairs, lol. Love them with skirts, dresses, tunics, you name it.


----------



## kiwishopper

shamrock0421 said:


> I am crazy about the color of the Lululemon!
> Stunning!



lol thanks shamrock!! This colour makes me happy everytime I wear it


----------



## kiwishopper

juneping said:


>



That scarf is so stunning.....my HG


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> Perfect - as always!!!





Addictista said:


> Great outfit - love the scarf and your boots.





its_a_keeper said:


> You put that outfit so nicely together. Like it!





kiwishopper said:


> That scarf is so stunning.....my HG



thank you ladies!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Your hair is just soooo gorgeous! And I LIVE in tights or thin black leggings in the colder months. People probably think I never wash them as I wear them almost everyday but I have like 20 pairs, lol. Love them with skirts, dresses, tunics, you name it.



Aww, thanks! 

I have a ton of them too, like 30-40 pairs I guess. Different qualities, like 40 den, 50 den, 70 den, 100 den, 120 den and 300 den.


----------



## vonnielicious

juneping said:


> love the cardi...you got such nice body, long and lean



Aw, thank you! Too sweet


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Those shoes are to die for. I want them now. Send em on over, k!


 
Lol thanks honey, i will gift them to you for Christmas


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> Lol thanks honey, i will gift them to you for Christmas



Ha!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> Lol thanks honey, i will gift them to you for Christmas



And btw, your figure is amazing! What a bod, lol.


----------



## couture2387

What I wore for my 6 year anniversary dinner.  Outfit details on my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

couture2387 said:


> What I wore for my 6 year anniversary dinner.  Outfit details on my blog!



vavavoom!


----------



## angie82

Eva1991 said:


> I love all of your looks, especially your grey cardi!!! Where did you get it?


 
Thank you for your kind words.  I got the cardi during a trip in Korea.  That was about 3 years ago!


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> vavavoom!


Nice & sharp looking


----------



## angie82

Very thoughtful & chic style!



caroulemapoulen said:


> THank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

angie82 said:


> Very thoughtful & chic style!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## stefeilnately

A casual outfit for weekend!


----------



## shamrock0421

You look beautiful!


couture2387 said:


> What I wore for my 6 year anniversary dinner. Outfit details on my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And btw, your figure is amazing! What a bod, lol.


 
Thankyou babe 



couture2387 said:


> What I wore for my 6 year anniversary dinner. Outfit details on my blog!


 
Whit woo, love it


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh - I LOVE LOVE LOVE that hat!!!!!




platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou babe
> 
> 
> 
> Whit woo, love it


----------



## platinum_girly

shamrock0421 said:


> Omigosh - I LOVE LOVE LOVE that hat!!!!!


 
Lol thankyou hun, can you believe that it was only £5 

BTW i saw that you just bought an Equipment blouse, can you tell me how the quality is please? I have been jonesying for one for awhile now but not sure if the quality matches up to the price points or not, thankyou


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Good evening ladies, looking good!

From today:


----------



## couture2387

Thanks for the comments ladies!


----------



## DisCo

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So I've been crazy, crazy busy lately and hence haven't had the time or energy to hang out here. But now I've finally got a few minutes to spare, so I thought I'd toss in a couple of pictures of what I wore to classes yesterday.
> 
> The jacket is from Muubaa, skirt and scarf are from Acne, top is from Helmut Lang, boots are from Sendra and ring is from YSL.  As always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!



Love that Muubaa jacket! You're making me wanna get one!


----------



## DisCo

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  my recent outfits*



Cool looks tonkamama! Love the colour of your moto jacket!


----------



## DisCo

caroulemapoulen said:


> Good evening ladies, looking good!
> 
> From today:



I'm drooling all over you PS11 again LOL and does pair really well with your coat!


----------



## Couturable

Today's Outfit: Old Navy Tee & Floral Midi Skirt, Marc Jacobs Oxford Heels, Brighton Jewelry, Ray Ban Sunnies and Coach Station Bag.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ Love that!


----------



## Perfect Day

caroulemapoulen said:


> Good evening ladies, looking good!
> 
> From today:



Is the coat Zara? Ive seen a curly lamb fur one in their store in Manchester, UK for £189 ish. It looked lovely and I might just go and try it on. Looks fab.


----------



## tonkamama

DisCo said:


> Cool looks tonkamama! Love the colour of your moto jacket!


Thank you DisCo!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Amazing price on a fabulous hat with tons of detail that make it even more fabulous!  Good job!

As for the shirt - I will let you know.  It's my first and - given the original price and the sale price I got it for - I figured now was a good time to try one.  I'll keep you posted.  Thanks.



platinum_girly said:


> Lol thankyou hun, can you believe that it was only £5
> 
> BTW i saw that you just bought an Equipment blouse, can you tell me how the quality is please? I have been jonesying for one for awhile now but not sure if the quality matches up to the price points or not, thankyou


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome!  (Again!)
Your GZ boots are like a party on your feet and I was eyeing that fun jacket from Zara.
Do you have a close-up of the IM scarf?
Not trying to be a pita - but would love to get a closer look.
Thanks for sharing your great pictures!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Good evening ladies, looking good!
> 
> From today:


----------



## twiggers

Great outfit Couturable! Who would think it's Old Navy  Fabulous!!


----------



## juneping




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Addictista

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Old Navy Tee & Floral Midi Skirt, Marc Jacobs Oxford Heels, Brighton Jewelry, Ray Ban Sunnies and Coach Station Bag.



I love this look - you have great style.


----------



## TJNEscada

platinum_girly said:


>


 Platinum - you are looking FAB as usual!  Who makes those jean?  I love them!!


----------



## Eva1991

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Old Navy Tee & Floral Midi Skirt, Marc Jacobs Oxford Heels, Brighton Jewelry, Ray Ban Sunnies and Coach Station Bag.




I love your outfit!!!! So classy and stylish, yet with a hip edge!!!!

I checked your blog too! Great job! I'll definately be paying regular visits!


----------



## Eva1991

juneping said:


>




I love love love this look!!!!!!


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


>


 
That outfit looks really nice on you and that red shade is really flattering...


----------



## platinum_girly

TJNEscada said:


> Platinum - you are looking FAB as usual! Who makes those jean? I love them!!


 


kcf68 said:


> That outfit looks really nice on you and that red shade is really flattering...


 
Thankyou both so much, both the shirt and the jeans are from New look, it is like my fave high street store


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Perfect Day said:


> Is the coat Zara? Ive seen a curly lamb fur one in their store in Manchester, UK for £189 ish. It looked lovely and I might just go and try it on. Looks fab.



Yes, it's Zara! I loooove the color  And thanks!



shamrock0421 said:


> Awesome!  (Again!)
> Your GZ boots are like a party on your feet and I was eyeing that fun jacket from Zara.
> Do you have a close-up of the IM scarf?
> Not trying to be a pita - but would love to get a closer look.
> Thanks for sharing your great pictures!



Thank you so much!  I do have more pics, you can see it here: http://www.velvetsnow.dk/?p=4129 



DisCo said:


> I'm drooling all over you PS11 again LOL and does pair really well with your coat!



Thank you! I'm glad you drool too, I love it so much!


----------



## Couturable

Addictista said:


> I love this look - you have great style.



Aww, thanks so much!



Eva1991 said:


> I love your outfit!!!! So classy and stylish, yet with a hip edge!!!!
> 
> I checked your blog too! Great job! I'll definately be paying regular visits!



Thank you! So glad you enjoy the blog too!


----------



## couture2387

PG: I love your shoes in your last picture.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect




----------



## angelastoel

my new green pants!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Perfect!
You look amazing.



angelastoel said:


> my new green pants!!!


----------



## Addictista

angelastoel said:


> my new green pants!!!



 this!  Everything works - the jeans, your top, your bag and Ray-bans.  It's all perfect together.


----------



## DisCo

LittleMsPerfect said:


>



Love the Arty ring!


----------



## Samia

angelastoel said:


> my new green pants!!!



Great look!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

DisCo said:


> Love that Muubaa jacket! You're making me wanna get one!



Haha! Thanks, Disco!  And just to enable you a liiiiittle bit more, I can definitely recommend it.  Apart from Rick Owens and Helmut Lang, Muubaa just does THE best leather jackets. Very, very flattering, buttery soft and supple leather, and amazing details for a fraction of what Rick Owens and Helmut Lang charge for their jackets.


----------



## Samia

stefeilnately said:


> A casual outfit for weekend!



Very cute!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So I -just- picked up this scarf from Acne yesterday. It was the last one available pretty much ANYwhere, and the fact I found even this one was a complete fluke/stroke of luck. I couldn't be any happier with it, though, and so I obviously had to do an outfit with it today.  And I've got so many more outfits planned! Weeeee!  Now I just need to add a few more bordeaux-coloured items to my wardrobe, and I'll be good. 

The scarf, blouse and skirt are from Acne Studios, boots are from Frye, vest is from Halston, bracelets from House of Harlow and Balenciaga and ring from YSL.


----------



## juneping

Eva1991 said:


> I love love love this look!!!!!!



thank you eva!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Last night


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Addictista

ilovefashion87 said:


> Last night



You look great in those jeans!  I love the pairing with the leopard top.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Everyone looks amazing.

Unfortunately I am not a layerer or use a lot of accessories as I just don't have an eye for them. 

But here is my outfit for today:






This is an open cardi with no button so I used a purse pin to keep it closed:




Up close:




And my booties - they are really comfy:





Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## platinum_girly

couture2387 said:


> PG: I love your shoes in your last picture.


 
Thankyou hunny xoxo



angelastoel said:


> my new green pants!!!


 
Love this outfit, so glam.



Alex Spoils Me said:


> But here is my outfit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an open cardi with no button so I used a purse pin to keep it closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my booties - they are really comfy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
You are so pretty and what great skin!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## LVoepink

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So I -just- picked up this scarf from Acne yesterday. It was the last one available pretty much ANYwhere, and the fact I found even this one was a complete fluke/stroke of luck. I couldn't be any happier with it, though, and so I obviously had to do an outfit with it today.  And I've got so many more outfits planned! Weeeee!  Now I just need to add a few more bordeaux-coloured items to my wardrobe, and I'll be good.
> 
> The scarf, blouse and skirt are from Acne Studios, boots are from Frye, vest is from Halston, bracelets from House of Harlow and Balenciaga and ring from YSL.


 I love the layered look!


----------



## green.bee

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So I -just- picked up this scarf from Acne yesterday. It was the last one available pretty much ANYwhere, and the fact I found even this one was a complete fluke/stroke of luck. I couldn't be any happier with it, though, and so I obviously had to do an outfit with it today.  And I've got so many more outfits planned! Weeeee!  Now I just need to add a few more bordeaux-coloured items to my wardrobe, and I'll be good.
> 
> The scarf, blouse and skirt are from Acne Studios, boots are from Frye, vest is from Halston, bracelets from House of Harlow and Balenciaga and ring from YSL.



great outfit, I love the color combo too.


----------



## angie82

Everyone looks FAB!

A few photos.  Thank you for letting me share.  Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## tobilove

Saturday ~ a gorgeous day!


----------



## Eva1991

^^^ I love this look *tobilove*!

Jeans + leather jacket + Balenciaga = the perfect match!!!!


----------



## DisCo

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Haha! Thanks, Disco!  And just to enable you a liiiiittle bit more, I can definitely recommend it.  Apart from Rick Owens and Helmut Lang, Muubaa just does THE best leather jackets. Very, very flattering, buttery soft and supple leather, and amazing details for a fraction of what Rick Owens and Helmut Lang charge for their jackets.



LOL You're definitely enabling me PlaceboGiraffe! I'm actually looking at the Muubaa jackets on Revolve and Asos...may I ask the specific model of yours? I really love the flap opening and colour.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

DisCo said:


> LOL You're definitely enabling me PlaceboGiraffe! I'm actually looking at the Muubaa jackets on Revolve and Asos...may I ask the specific model of yours? I really love the flap opening and colour.



Of course!  It's the Athena in ******* Brown.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

LVoepink said:


> I love the layered look!



Thank you!  I do too - I almost never go out of my apartment without layers upon layers.  haha!


----------



## DisCo

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Of course!  It's the Athena in ******* Brown.



Thank you very much PG!!


----------



## angelastoel

yesterday:


----------



## kelbell35

tobilove said:


> Saturday ~ a gorgeous day!



I love this outfit!  That top and jacket are fabulous.  And you are gorgeous!


----------



## tobilove

Eva1991 said:


> ^^^ I love this look *tobilove*!
> 
> Jeans + leather jacket + Balenciaga = the perfect match!!!!


Thank you Eva1991!


----------



## tobilove

kelbell35 said:


> I love this outfit!  That top and jacket are fabulous.  And you are gorgeous!


Hi kelbell35, 
Thank you so much, you are too sweet!


----------



## labelwhore04

Date night with my bf


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Nice look. Love the boots.


----------



## kiwishopper

Faux fur vest and Balenciaga Purse today


----------



## rx4dsoul

labelwhore04 said:


> Date night with my bf


^ Fabulous! Lucky bf.



kiwishopper said:


> Faux fur vest and Balenciaga Purse today


^ Excellent use of color!


----------



## hllywood

labelwhore04 said:


> Date night with my bf


 
Love this, looking good in leggings


----------



## vonnielicious

chiffon top
j brand hussein chalayan pants
louboutin leopard yoyospinas
lv speedy 30


----------



## flower71

Bal moto jacket with IM blouse and sneakers, zara pants


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Perfect Day

vonnielicious said:


> chiffon top
> j brand hussein chalayan pants
> louboutin leopard yoyospinas
> lv speedy 30



Love the outfit in its entirety. You look fab.


----------



## angelastoel

actually yesterday


----------



## Flip88

vonnielicious said:


> chiffon top
> j brand hussein chalayan pants
> louboutin leopard yoyospinas
> lv speedy 30



Everyone looks great.   This look, for me, is especially beautiful!  Your Loubie's are amazing (a but of animal print works really well I think).  I love your speedy and the fox tail makes it rather 'edgy'.  Love it.

Tobilove - how chic you are - your leather works really well with that outfit;
Angelastoel - The Marant jacket works really well;
LabelWhore04 - the boots ..... perfect for a date;
Kiwishopper - The Bal purse I love;
Flower - Bal moto ..... oh yes!
PlatinumGirly - the hat really suits you;


----------



## PrincessBal

Happy Monday, Ladies!


----------



## vonnielicious

Perfect Day said:


> Love the outfit in its entirety. You look fab.





Flip88 said:


> Everyone looks great.   This look, for me, is especially beautiful!  Your Loubie's are amazing (a but of animal print works really well I think).  I love your speedy and the fox tail makes it rather 'edgy'.  Love it.



Thank you both!! Really appreciate the nice comments


----------



## vonnielicious

PrincessBal said:


> Happy Monday, Ladies!



I LOVE your leggings. And your coat. And your scarf. Everything!


----------



## Couturable

Today's Outfit: Vintage Dior Top, Old Navy Skirt, Ellen Tracy Tights, Nine West Shoes & J Crew/Forever 21 Bracelets


----------



## *want it all*

flower71 said:


> Bal moto jacket with IM blouse and sneakers, zara pants


That Bal jacket!  



platinum_girly said:


>


*platinum_girly*, you look Parisian chic!


----------



## Perfect Day

PrincessBal said:


> Happy Monday, Ladies!



I hadn't really thought about wearibg chunky knits with leather actually but I think you are right. By itself a chunky knit would not be my thing but worn as you do, yes, it works. Good idea and nice outfit.


----------



## platinum_girly

Flip88 said:


> PlatinumGirly - the hat really suits you;


 


*want it all* said:


> *platinum_girly*, you look Parisian chic!


 
Thankyou both


----------



## angie82

A causal look for todays work since anticipating there will be quite an amount of physical movements.










Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Eva1991

angelastoel said:


> actually yesterday




love this!!!!


----------



## kat99

flower71 said:


> Bal moto jacket with IM blouse and sneakers, zara pants



Love everything but especially those sneakers!


----------



## kat99

From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes


----------



## melodysaw

stunning.



kat99 said:


> From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes


----------



## melodysaw

Like your shoe and pant.


vonnielicious said:


> chiffon top
> j brand hussein chalayan pants
> louboutin leopard yoyospinas
> lv speedy 30


----------



## melodysaw

cute T and I like the bag.


platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## chanel*liz

kat99 said:


> From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes


LOVE that blazer!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kat99 said:


> From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes



Great look! Love your shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly

kat99 said:


> From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes


 
Love this look, head to toe 



melodysaw said:


> cute T and I like the bag.


 
Thankyou hunny xoxo


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Fabulous!



kat99 said:


> from my blog, today - ysl bag/shoes


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


>



Those boots are amazing. Dang!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for letting me share...  my recent outfits


----------



## P.Y.T.

kat99 said:


> From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes



HOT!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  my recent outfits



You look FAB!


----------



## cfca22

kat99 said:


> From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes


 great outfit you look so cute


----------



## cfca22

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... my recent outfits


Great outfits I really love the first look


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


>



Great ensemble! The red lipstick is a nice touch as well...


----------



## vonnielicious

I felt very monochrome today~

F21 cardi
Seductions shirt/leggings
AE shorts
Vintage boots
Suzy Shier scarf
Danier bag


----------



## angie82

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... my recent outfits


 
Simple black but well put together.  I admire the way you dress.


----------



## its_a_keeper

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... my recent outfits


 
Love the thired one most! You rock hon!


----------



## Prada_Princess

vonnielicious said:


> I felt very monochrome today~
> 
> F21 cardi
> Seductions shirt/leggings
> AE shorts
> Vintage boots
> Suzy Shier scarf
> Danier bag



Another nice outfit and thanks again for the pm earlier. It is appreciated.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Thanks for letting me share

xoxo


----------



## Prada_Princess

vonnielicious said:


> I felt very monochrome today~
> 
> F21 cardi
> Seductions shirt/leggings
> AE shorts
> Vintage boots
> Suzy Shier scarf
> Danier bag



Another nice outfit and thanks again for the pm earlier. It is appreciated and my mission shall commence!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Those boots are amazing. Dang!


 
Thankyou babe 



P.Y.T. said:


> Great ensemble! The red lipstick is a nice touch as well...


 
Hey girl, where have you been? WOW to the new avi pic, babe you got some of the best legs...EVER!!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Elsie87

Hi everyone, looking good! 



Here's my little contribution to this thread:







More pictures and details are in my blog!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Today's digs...felt like dressing up


----------



## GlammaGurl

Yesterday


----------



## cfca22

vonnielicious said:


> I felt very monochrome today~
> 
> F21 cardi
> Seductions shirt/leggings
> AE shorts
> Vintage boots
> Suzy Shier scarf
> Danier bag


 Cute scarf


----------



## sammie225

I am so jealous at all the girls who can still wear shorts and skirts 
you all look fabulous


----------



## Elsie87

sammie225 said:


> I am so jealous at all the girls who can still wear shorts and skirts
> you all look fabulous


 
LOVE the bag and T-shirt, and I love Luxembourg too!


----------



## sammie225

*elsie87* awwwww thank you hun  just had a look at your blog,you have some great outfits


----------



## P.Y.T.

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> xoxo


 Werk it..


----------



## P.Y.T.

sammie225 said:


> I am so jealous at all the girls who can still wear shorts and skirts
> you all look fabulous


 Great pic!


----------



## juneping




----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


>



Tres chic! This is a perfectly pieced-together outfit and you look amazing. I love those IM boots! TDF


----------



## kat99

melodysaw said:


> stunning.


 Thank you!



melodysaw said:


> Like your shoe and pant.





melodysaw said:


> cute T and I like the bag.



Thank you!



chanel*liz said:


> LOVE that blazer!!!



Thank you! It's from Zara 



rx4dsoul said:


> Great look! Love your shoes.



Thank you 



platinum_girly said:


> Love this look, head to toe
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou hunny xoxo





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you!



P.Y.T. said:


> HOT!!!



 Thank you!



cfca22 said:


> great outfit you look so cute



Thank you - have fun in Vegas!


----------



## kat99

juneping said:


>



Looking good! Love the Lexy


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Tres chic! This is a perfectly pieced-together outfit and you look amazing. I love those IM boots! TDF





kat99 said:


> Looking good! Love the Lexy



thank you girls!!


----------



## titania029

juneping said:


>



Cute!  Love the scarf


----------



## angie82

juneping said:


>


 
You sure look good on many color combinations.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PinkPeonies

This is by far my fave sub form. Im always so intrigued by what people wear and you guys are always looking so great 

A few pages back *caroulemapoulen* showed off these shoes and ever since I could not get them out of my head. I waited for them to come back on solestruck but it felt like it was never going to happen until one day I open my email and they said it was a "Perfect Match".

Not a whole outfit, but here they are paired with Zara jeans.


----------



## juneping

titania029 said:


> Cute!  Love the scarf





angie82 said:


> You sure look good on many color combinations.



thank you!!


----------



## cbtg818

PinkPeonies said:


> This is by far my fave sub form. Im always so intrigued by what people wear and you guys are always looking so great
> 
> A few pages back *caroulemapoulen* showed off these shoes and ever since I could not get them out of my head. I waited for them to come back on solestruck but it felt like it was never going to happen until one day I open my email and they said it was a "Perfect Match".
> 
> Not a whole outfit, but here they are paired with Zara jeans.


 
LOVE those shoes and I love that website too. I can not say how much Im drooling over those


----------



## phiphi

thanks for letting me post my outfit today - diane von furstenberg dress and louboutin wallis


----------



## Couturable

Today's Outfit: Faux Leather Coat, Norma Kamali Dress, Nine West Boots, Cole Hann Sunnies and Dior Cannage Drawstring Bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kat99 said:


> From my blog, today - YSL bag/shoes





Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Faux Leather Coat, Norma Kamali Dress, Nine West Boots, Cole Hann Sunnies and Dior Cannage Drawstring Bag.



Uber chic!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My OOTD  I was at my Wedding Shop while taking this pic 

Len Druskin Jacket, Line & Dot Tank, Nordies Tank underneath, Express Jeans, Coach Jewelry, Nordies Necklace and Diba Boots


----------



## tobilove

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Faux Leather Coat, Norma Kamali Dress, Nine West Boots, Cole Hann Sunnies and Dior Cannage Drawstring Bag.


Great outfit! You look beautiful!


----------



## tobilove

phiphi said:


> thanks for letting me post my outfit today - diane von furstenberg dress and louboutin wallis


Gorgeous dress ~ you look great!


----------



## tobilove

CoachGirl12 said:


> My OOTD  I was at my Wedding Shop while taking this pic
> 
> Len Druskin Jacket, Line & Dot Tank, Nordies Tank underneath, Express Jeans, Coach Jewelry, Nordies Necklace and Diba Boots


Very pretty!


----------



## tobilove

Casual Thursday ~


----------



## platinum_girly

LOVE THIS!


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE THIS!


Thank u!!


----------



## Couturable

rx4dsoul said:


> Uber chic!





tobilove said:


> Great outfit! You look beautiful!



Thank you both!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Faux Leather Coat, Norma Kamali Dress, Nine West Boots, Cole Hann Sunnies and Dior Cannage Drawstring Bag.



Love this! I'm a fan of every outfit you post


----------



## bagfashionista




----------



## GlammaGurl

Day 1: Slick J Brand Agnes Jeans, Black Ann Taylor Hoodie, Pleather Alfani Chevron Detail Jacket, Houndstooth Wrap, Studded Christian Louboutin VP's

Day 2: Black CK Single Breasted Suit, Sequin Tuxedo Detail Thomas Pink Shirt, Black Patent Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps, Black Studded Cufflinks

Day 3: Black J Brand Skinny Leg Jeans, Black & White Alfani Checkered Shirt, Red V Neck Ann Taylor Wool Sweater, Black Patent Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps

I obviously LOVE black and white,


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Dukeprincess

platinum_girly said:


>



Oooh that necklace is so pretty and so is your makeup.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

bagfashionista said:


> Love this!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Here's my contribution today. A little conservative but I started my internship and the DA's office:


----------



## All About LV

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Faux Leather Coat, Norma Kamali Dress, Nine West Boots, Cole Hann Sunnies and Dior Cannage Drawstring Bag.



Love the boots! I just googled a lil and it doesnt look like theyre available anymore? Bummer.


----------



## kiwishopper

Me today with a whole lot of golden leaves! More pictures on my blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Here's my contribution today. A little conservative but I started my internship and the DA's office:


Perfect office ensemble! 



kiwishopper said:


> Me today with a whole lot of golden leaves! More pictures on my blog


Very nice shot ...love the outfit and photo styling!


----------



## kiwishopper

rx4dsoul said:


> Perfect office ensemble!
> 
> 
> Very nice shot ...love the outfit and photo styling!



Thank you for your sweet comment


----------



## flower71

kiwi, looking lovely!
Here's me on my way out today


----------



## angie82

^^ Wow! Nice ensemble with good figure.  I wish I could be as tall as you are

Saturday's dog walk:











Thanks for letting me share.  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

angie82 said:


> ^^ Wow! Nice ensemble with good figure.  I wish I could be as tall as you are
> 
> Saturday's dog walk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  Have a great weekend!!



Aawww...the dogs are looking towards the cam too...soo cute ! And the owner too!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Alex Spoils Me

rx4dsoul said:


> Perfect office ensemble!
> 
> 
> Very nice shot ...love the outfit and photo styling!



Thank you, my love.


----------



## CoachGirl12

angelastoel said:


>


That top underneath your jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> Aawww...the dogs are looking towards the cam too...soo cute ! And the owner too!


 
Thank you.  You all look very lovely


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## BlingADing




----------



## vonnielicious

Poison Ivy costume from a party last night


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> Poison Ivy costume from a party last night



Poison Ivy? Fierce and sexy!


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Poison Ivy? Fierce and sexy!



Yup! Thanks


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## its_a_keeper

vonnielicious said:


> Poison Ivy costume from a party last night



FAB costume!!! Love it!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Here's my contribution today. A little conservative but I started my internship and the DA's office:



Nice one and perfect for the DA's office!


----------



## Caribeandiva

Sunday church outfit!  Also my first time posting here! 

Shirt: Forever 21
Scarf: Express
Jeans: Wet Seal


----------



## Couturable

chloe_chanel said:


> Love this! I'm a fan of every outfit you post



Thanks so much!



All About LV said:


> Love the boots! I just googled a lil and it doesnt look like theyre available anymore? Bummer.



Yes the boots are from last year. Sorry  They were from the Nine West "Vintage America" collection.


----------



## Eva1991

Last night, before going out for dinner! Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## lizz

Dress from Maurice's, Forever21 belt, Prada pumps


----------



## chloe_chanel

lizz said:


> Dress from Maurice's, Forever21 belt, Prada pumps



Love the shoes!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh that necklace is so pretty and so is your makeup.


 
Thankyou babe xoxo


----------



## juneping

lizz said:


> Dress from Maurice's, Forever21 belt, Prada pumps



you look so lovely!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Balenciaga moto jacket, RR jeans and Fry riding boots. More pictures on my blog


----------



## angie82

Simple but chic.  Love the look



Caribeandiva said:


> Sunday church outfit! Also my first time posting here!
> 
> Shirt: Forever 21
> Scarf: Express
> Jeans: Wet Seal


----------



## rx4dsoul

Caribeandiva said:


> Sunday church outfit!  Also my first time posting here!
> 
> Shirt: Forever 21
> Scarf: Express
> Jeans: Wet Seal



^ Welcome! Beautiful scarf. (ps....I'm not much of a show-and-tell gal....mostly a stalker of all the fabulous ladies here)



lizz said:


> Dress from Maurice's, Forever21 belt, Prada pumps


^ Lovely dress, and those pumps are the perfect complement!



Eva1991 said:


> Last night, before going out for dinner! Thanks for letting me share!!!


^ Very nice !


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> you look so lovely!!


^ An urban cowgal ! Great look june!



kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga moto jacket, RR jeans and Fry riding boots. More pictures on my blog


^ A Bal Moto jacket and a Bal Moto bag in one photo! Total eye candy!


----------



## nillacobain

H&M dress
H&M tights
suede leather shoes
random cardi


----------



## Caribeandiva

angie82 said:


> Simple but chic.  Love the look


Thank you!


----------



## Caribeandiva

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Welcome! Beautiful scarf. (ps....I'm not much of a show-and-tell gal....mostly a stalker of all the fabulous ladies here)
> 
> 
> ^ Lovely dress, and those pumps are the perfect complement!
> 
> 
> ^ Very nice !


Thank you!


----------



## GlammaGurl

lizz said:


> Dress from Maurice's, Forever21 belt, Prada pumps



love! so pretty and classic


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ An urban cowgal ! Great look june!
> 
> 
> ^ A Bal Moto jacket and a Bal Moto bag in one photo! Total eye candy!


 
thank you!!


----------



## Eva1991

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Very nice !




Thank you!!!


----------



## Kraut

Went furniture window shopping for out new house with poor husband.  Restoration Hardware is going to be the end of my wallet.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Kraut said:


> Went furniture window shopping for out new house with poor husband.  Restoration Hardware is going to be the end of my wallet.



you look great


----------



## kat99

From my blog today:


----------



## NYC Chicky

nillacobain said:


> H&M dress
> H&M tights
> suede leather shoes
> random cardi




really cute outfit.


----------



## nillacobain

NYC Chicky said:


> really cute outfit.


 

Thank you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kraut said:


> Went furniture window shopping for out new house with poor husband.  Restoration Hardware is going to be the end of my wallet.



Looking sexy hot in that red dress!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this today for a work meeting and running errands. Norway's getting damn cold now, so I pretty much never leave the house without lots of wool, knits and a nice pair of boots anymore.  Thank god I love wearing layers! 

As for the outfit, my scarf is from Acne, the jeans from Zara, the jacket/cardigan is from BikBok, the boots are from Sendra, the bag is Marc by Marc Jacobs and my rings are from YSL (Arty Oval) and Juicy Couture.  And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## Addictista

kat99 said:


> From my blog today:



I love your coat!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect




----------



## Couturable

Today's Outfit: Missoni for Target Scarf and Skirt, Minnetonka Boots, Millard Fillmore Coat and Express Cardigan.

(Inspired by a look I found on FabSugar.)


----------



## flower71

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Missoni for Target Scarf and Skirt, Minnetonka Boots, Millard Fillmore Coat and Express Cardigan.
> 
> (Inspired by a look I found on FabSugar.)


I love this look. Oh, you girls are sooo lucky you have Target! Hiow can I can anything from europe (france??sigh!)


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


>


so pretty, even in a bomber jacket


----------



## flower71

kat99 said:


> From my blog today:


perfection as always, Kat


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this today for a work meeting and running errands. Norway's getting damn cold now, so I pretty much never leave the house without lots of wool, knits and a nice pair of boots anymore.  Thank god I love wearing layers!


Love the cardigan and ring!



LittleMsPerfect said:


>


Blinded by the gorgeous bag....



Couturable said:


>



What a beautiful dress! You look great


----------



## Elsie87

New trench coat!






Trench: Hobbs
Sunnies: Chanel
Belt: Fendi
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85


More pics of the coat in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Missoni for Target Scarf and Skirt, Minnetonka Boots, Millard Fillmore Coat and Express Cardigan.
> 
> (Inspired by a look I found on FabSugar.)


 


Elsie87 said:


> New trench coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 


kat99 said:


> From my blog today:


 


nillacobain said:


> H&M dress
> H&M tights
> suede leather shoes
> random cardi


 
All of these looks are so fabulous!


----------



## tae

Thought I'd post these here as well ;

Black Balmain jeans
White H&M shirt
Snakeskin Jimmy Choo ankle boots
Black Hermes alligator Collier de Chien


----------



## cfca22

Elsie87 said:


> New trench coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
Thats trench coat is hot.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Elsie87 said:


> New trench coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



Loving the trench and your belt sooo much. I want!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Elsie87 said:


> New trench coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



Meow!  That's fierce!



tae said:


> Thought I'd post these here as well ;
> 
> Black Balmain jeans
> White H&M shirt
> Snakeskin Jimmy Choo ankle boots
> Black Hermes alligator Collier de Chien



I love everything about this look!


----------



## tae

Dukeprincess said:


> I love everything about this look!



Thank you so much, Dukeprincess!


----------



## Couturable

flower71 said:


> I love this look. Oh, you girls are sooo lucky you have Target! Hiow can I can anything from europe (france??sigh!)



Thanks! You could always find pieces on the 'bay.



rx4dsoul said:


> What a beautiful dress! You look great





platinum_girly said:


> All of these looks are so fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## Boca_BagLady

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Missoni for Target Scarf and Skirt, Minnetonka Boots, Millard Fillmore Coat and Express Cardigan.
> 
> (Inspired by a look I found on FabSugar.)



you gave me an idea as to how to wear those missoni pieces! thank you for posting.


----------



## Boca_BagLady

Elsie87 said:


> New trench coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



loooooooove that look! beautiful


----------



## Couturable

Boca_BagLady said:


> you gave me an idea as to how to wear those missoni pieces! thank you for posting.



No problem! Just passing on the inspiration!


----------



## Elsie87

platinum_girly said:


> All of these looks are so fabulous!


 


cfca22 said:


> Thats trench coat is hot.


 


chloe_chanel said:


> Loving the trench and your belt sooo much. I want!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Meow!  That's fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about this look!


 


Boca_BagLady said:


> loooooooove that look! beautiful


 
Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

tae said:


> Thought I'd post these here as well ;
> 
> Black Balmain jeans
> White H&M shirt
> Snakeskin Jimmy Choo ankle boots
> Black Hermes alligator Collier de Chien


 
Fab look! That Collier de Chien is amazing!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> New trench coat!
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


Fabulous coat! 



tae said:


> Thought I'd post these here as well ;
> 
> Black Balmain jeans
> White H&M shirt
> Snakeskin Jimmy Choo ankle boots
> Black Hermes alligator Collier de Chien



Very chic casual outfit and the bracelet is haute!!


----------



## lizz

Skirt from JCPenney, Sisley capelet, Prada pumps


----------



## rx4dsoul

lizz said:


> Skirt from JCPenney, Sisley capelet, Prada pumps



Very elegant LIZZ.


----------



## juneping




----------



## Julide

lizz said:


> Skirt from JCPenney, Sisley capelet, Prada pumps



*Lizz* I love your ability to mix high and low so seamlessly!Great looks!


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


>



i die! the jacket !!! 

may i know what size you take in zara blazers? need to figure out ro sizing for "future" reference


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>



Perfect fall fashion June


----------



## its_a_keeper

Elsie87 said:


> New trench coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Simple 85
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
cute outfit! Really like the animal print in combo with the red shoes!



lizz said:


> Skirt from JCPenney, Sisley capelet, Prada pumps


 
like it! So classy and chic!



juneping said:


>


 
Yay! You rock June! Really great combo and I love your skirt and smile!!!


----------



## flower71

tae said:


> Thought I'd post these here as well ;
> 
> Black Balmain jeans
> White H&M shirt
> Snakeskin Jimmy Choo ankle boots
> Black Hermes alligator Collier de Chien


I am in love with the whole look...those jeans, where did you get them? And the CDC! Thanks for posting, tae...


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


>


rocking those booties...love it!


----------



## tae

Thank you!

Elsie87; BTW, Looove your trench coat as well; it's totally FAB!!!



rx4dsoul; Thank you too!!


----------



## tae

flower71 said:


> I am in love with the whole look...those jeans, where did you get them? And the CDC! Thanks for posting, tae...



Thanks, flower!

I bought the Balmain jeans from the Louisaviaroma website. I believe it's called the ' waxed fustain boot cut jeans' and it's totally worth it imo! (btw, I took one size up, because it's quite small). Hope you get one too!


----------



## juneping

purse-nality said:


> i die! the jacket !!!
> 
> may i know what size you take in zara blazers? need to figure out ro sizing for "future" reference


i usually take size S for zara blazer.



rx4dsoul said:


> Perfect fall fashion June





its_a_keeper said:


> cute outfit! Really like the animal print in combo with the red shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> like it! So classy and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! You rock June! Really great combo and I love your skirt and smile!!!


ladies  !!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

juneping said:


>



Maaaan...I just don't get how you can ALWAYS look so good and so well put-together, June.  I seriously hope I can look as stylish as you when I'm all "grown up" and working instead of studying at Uni.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Just wanted to say thanks for letting me share alongside all the stylish ladies here.  So thank yoooou! 

Blouse is from Acne, jeans are from Zara, boots are from Frye, cardigan is from a local store, bracelets are from Balenciaga and Marc by Marc Jacobs and rings from YSL and Low Luv x Erin Wasson.


----------



## juneping

tae said:


> Thought I'd post these here as well ;
> 
> Black Balmain jeans
> White H&M shirt
> Snakeskin Jimmy Choo ankle boots
> Black Hermes alligator Collier de Chien



love this simple chic look!!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Maaaan...I just don't get how you can ALWAYS look so good and so well put-together, June.  I seriously hope I can look as stylish as you when I'm all "grown up" and working instead of studying at Uni.


thanks PG!! you have a very nice style...tho i never commented (i have been quite lazy).....enjoy the uni life, it's really carefree and stress-free.

oh just saw your new post....nice jeans...i thought they were from acne...apparently many bloggers are prancing in them. you looked very cute and chic.


----------



## Elsie87

Leopard trench again!






What I'm wearing:

Trench: Hobbs
Tunic: H&M
Jeans: Etam
Necklace: Marie L.
Ring: Six
Bag: Balenciaga City
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Prorata

More pics in my blog!


----------



## tae

juneping said:


> love this simple chic look!!



Thanks, juneping! 

I always enjoy your pics in this thread a lot! You always look effortless and stylish  ( and I share your love for Isabel Marant.)


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

juneping said:


> thanks PG!! you have a very nice style...tho i never commented (i have been quite lazy).....enjoy the uni life, it's really carefree and stress-free.
> 
> oh just saw your new post....nice jeans...i thought they were from acne...apparently many bloggers are prancing in them. you looked very cute and chic.




Hah! No worries. I'm such a lazy commenter myself.  But thank you! And I do try my best to enjoy the uni life, even though I'm about to buckle under the amount of work we have to do. Final exams are comin' up after all...! Whew!  

And thanks for the compliment about the jeans.  They're actually some of my favorites! As for Acne, I've honestly never gotten around to getting any of theirs, which is a bit weird since I'm a total Acne-junkie. I tried some on a while ago, but the fit was just all wrong for me...but maybe next time!


----------



## sammie225

big h&m sweater


----------



## Jennifer_C

Hi all!  I just wanted to say how much I enjoy this thread.  I love seeing all of your great outfits


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>



Lookin nice and sporty platinum.




sammie225 said:


> big h&m sweater



You look great sammie - casual and comfortable outfit.


----------



## lizz

Lululemon jacket, Forever21 top, loft leggings, Steve Madden boots


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for letting me share alongside all the stylish ladies here.  So thank yoooou!



Great style PG


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Lookin nice and sporty platinum.


 
It is not my usual attire (unless i am travelling and want to be super comfy) but i just had an operation this past saturday so being comfy is all that matters right now 

I do love, love, love the softness of the VS tracksuit though


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *

Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
Snake print shirt ~ Zara
Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga


----------



## juneping

*tonka*, you looked fab, and that little dash of red!!


----------



## AEGIS

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *
> 
> Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
> Snake print shirt ~ Zara
> Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga



love! i don't love snakeskin shirts but this is lovely.



lizz said:


> Lululemon jacket, Forever21 top, loft leggings, Steve Madden boots



interesting top



juneping said:


>



you look so rock n roll



LittleMsPerfect said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> xoxo





you've got some gams!


----------



## cfca22

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *
> 
> Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
> Snake print shirt ~ Zara
> Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga


 
Super cute love that top and clutch


----------



## tonkamama

*juneping ~* Thank you ...  I love everything you are wearing!!  

*AEGIS & cfca22 ~* Thank you ladies!!  



juneping said:


> *tonka*, you looked fab, and that little dash of red!!





AEGIS said:


> love! i don't love snakeskin shirts but this is lovely.





cfca22 said:


> Super cute love that top and clutch


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> *tonka*, you looked fab, and that little dash of red!!


 
Nice June! like it!



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *
> 
> Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
> Snake print shirt ~ Zara
> Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga


 
Like it, too Tonka!


----------



## juneping

thank you *tonka, keeper*!!!


----------



## Flip88

Some gorgeous outfits friends


----------



## am2022

i haven't visited here for a while.. 
loving all the new pics but not done yet.. 
placebo, tonka and june:  love all the mod pics...  More please!!!

To the others i haven't mentioned: you all look lovely!


----------



## Pursestan

Elsie87 said:


> Leopard trench again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Tunic: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Necklace: Marie L.
> Ring: Six
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Prorata
> 
> More pics in my blog!



I NEED this trench coat in my life! Gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Pursestan said:


> I NEED this trench coat in my life! Gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


> i usually take size S for zara blazer.
> 
> 
> ladies  !!



thank you! i'm an S too. are you wearing a size 40 IT (RO)? sorry forgot to ask! :shame:


----------



## juneping

purse-nality said:


> thank you! i'm an S too. are you wearing a size 40 IT (RO)? sorry forgot to ask! :shame:


yes 38 was too tight


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies.....


----------



## Eva1991

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *
> 
> Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
> Snake print shirt ~ Zara
> Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga




I love this look, especially the jacket!!!


----------



## purse-nality

juneping said:


> yes 38 was too tight



noted! thanks again!


----------



## kat99

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *
> 
> Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
> Snake print shirt ~ Zara
> Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga



You look amazing! Love this!!


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - Chanel trench and boots:


----------



## Couturable

Today's Outfit: Bebe Pants, Missoni for Target Shell and Scarf, Express Cardi, Marc Jacobs Bag, Aldo Shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## cityoflight

*Jacket : Balenciaga
Tee : Gap
Jeans : J brand
shoes : Converse
Bag : 3.1 Phillip Lim*​


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

cityoflight said:


> *Jacket : Balenciaga
> Tee : Gap
> Jeans : J brand
> shoes : Converse
> Bag : 3.1 Phillip Lim*​



Love this bag!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## rx4dsoul

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - Chanel trench and boots:



I love this look! Very stylish casual pairing!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Bebe Pants, Missoni for Target Shell and Scarf, Express Cardi, Marc Jacobs Bag, Aldo Shoes.


You have so many beautiful Missoni pieces and you rock them well!



platinum_girly said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1517224&stc=1&d=1320349621[/QUOTE]
> Love the boots platinum!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cityoflight said:


> *Jacket : Balenciaga
> 
> Bag : 3.1 Phillip Lim*​



Me...I want the jacket!


----------



## vonnielicious

Me yesterday 

Talula Babaton purple bf blazer
Smart Set ruffle blouse
F21 bandage skirt
Qupid boots


----------



## Addictista

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Bebe Pants, Missoni for Target Shell and Scarf, Express Cardi, Marc Jacobs Bag, Aldo Shoes.



Stop it already - each one of your looks is better than the last~!  I'm drooling over your Missoni stuff and I love the pants.  Very nice!


----------



## Addictista

platinum_girly said:


>



You look adorable and that bag is so fun!


----------



## MsCandice

Hey Platinum the way you have done your makeup and your hair here really suits you. You look really pretty. 



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## AEGIS

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Bebe Pants, Missoni for Target Shell and Scarf, Express Cardi, Marc Jacobs Bag, Aldo Shoes.




loving the missoni for target!




vonnielicious said:


> Me yesterday
> 
> Talula Babaton purple bf blazer
> Smart Set ruffle blouse
> F21 bandage skirt
> Qupid boots



very cute.  you should smile 



angelastoel said:


>



cute@

i just realize you and princessbal remind me a lot of each other.  are you guys wearing the same isabel marant booties?



PrincessBal said:


>





Elsie87 said:


> Hi everyone, looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little contribution to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and details are in my blog!



love the briefcase.



labelwhore04 said:


> Date night with my bf



so cute and approachable. 



GlammaGurl said:


> Day 1: Slick J Brand Agnes Jeans, Black Ann Taylor Hoodie, Pleather Alfani Chevron Detail Jacket, Houndstooth Wrap, Studded Christian Louboutin VP's
> 
> Day 2: Black CK Single Breasted Suit, Sequin Tuxedo Detail Thomas Pink Shirt, Black Patent Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps, Black Studded Cufflinks
> 
> Day 3: Black J Brand Skinny Leg Jeans, Black & White Alfani Checkered Shirt, Red V Neck Ann Taylor Wool Sweater, Black Patent Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps
> 
> I obviously LOVE black and white,



i am a sucker for sequins!



Caribeandiva said:


> Sunday church outfit!  Also my first time posting here!
> 
> Shirt: Forever 21
> Scarf: Express
> Jeans: Wet Seal





thanks for sharing! hope to see more of you!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the boots platinum!


 


Addictista said:


> You look adorable and that bag is so fun!


 


MsCandice said:


> Hey Platinum the way you have done your makeup and your hair here really suits you. You look really pretty.


 

Thankyou kind ladies soooo much!


----------



## tonkamama

*Eva1991 ~* thank you so much, glad you like my IM jacket .  

*kat99 ~* thank you, I love how you pairing your outfit today.  



Eva1991 said:


> I love this look, especially the jacket!!!





kat99 said:


> You look amazing! Love this!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Love everything about this!
And that necklace is gorgeous.
Would you please share deets?



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *
> 
> Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
> Snake print shirt ~ Zara
> Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga


----------



## trisha48228

bcbg skirt, shirt and belt.   
Christian Louboutin shoes
YSL Muse bag


----------



## Couturable

rx4dsoul said:


> You have so many beautiful Missoni pieces and you rock them well!


Thank you! (I went a little crazy with Missoni for Target...)



Addictista said:


> Stop it already - each one of your looks is better than the last~!  I'm drooling over your Missoni stuff and I love the pants.  Very nice!


Thank you so much!!!  I've had these pants forever, glad they're back in style!



AEGIS said:


> loving the missoni for target!


Thanks!!


----------



## vonnielicious

AEGIS said:


> very cute.  you should smile



But I AM smiling... lol. See the dimples? Ahaha.


----------



## Elsie87

trisha48228 said:


> bcbg skirt, shirt and belt.
> Christian Louboutin shoes
> YSL Muse bag


 
Beautiful!


----------



## rx4dsoul

trisha48228 said:


> bcbg skirt, shirt and belt.
> Christian Louboutin shoes
> YSL Muse bag



Fabulous! I heart your bag and ...it's near Christmas so in case you are giving your TDF bag away......please throw in those sexy shoes too! 

Now, I am more of an admirer of all the stylish ladies on this thread, and not much good at picture taking but since I'm posting this photo elsewhere, I might as well post this here too.
Dress: Kamiseta (a local brand)
Shoes: Charles and Keith
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC


----------



## angie82

^^ Wow, nice looking overall.  You should post here more often.

Couple outfits I wore this week.











Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## juneping




----------



## rx4dsoul

angie82 said:


> ^^ Wow, nice looking overall.  You should post here more often.
> 
> Couple outfits I wore this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Thank you angie...you always look great too...I am a sucker for tights and leggings outfits...and Im drooling over your bag


----------



## trisha48228

rx4dsoul said:


> Fabulous! I heart your bag and ...it's near Christmas so in case you are giving your TDF bag away......please throw in those sexy shoes too!
> 
> Now, I am more of an admirer of all the stylish ladies on this thread, and not much good at picture taking but since I'm posting this photo elsewhere, I might as well post this here too.
> Dress: Kamiseta (a local brand)
> Shoes: Charles and Keith
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC



I love the bright colors and your bright smile.


----------



## trisha48228

juneping, you already know.  Lovely..........and i spy those Chanel Booties too.  Nice! 

Thanks Elsie87 and rx4dsoul

Today for me......

Coach boots
Levis
The Limited turtle neck
Louis Vuitton leopard scarf
Red Fox fur vest
Louis Vuitton Speedy B

Casual day in the office!


----------



## rx4dsoul

trisha48228 said:


> I love the bright colors and your bright smile.



Thank you! I was tickled because I just learned how to supersize pics and I knew henceforth my photos would go in big.
And I would love, love, love to raid that shoerack behind you....


----------



## Boca_BagLady

You ladies all look fabulous!


----------



## Couturable

Happy Friday Everyone!

Today's Outfit: Banana Republic Sweater, Zara Cardi, Vigoss Jeans, Matt Bernson Booties and Chanel Jumbo Flap.


----------



## cityoflight

*Alex Spoils Me , rx4dsoul*...Thank you


----------



## Elsie87

Today! 






What I'm wearing:

Denim jacket: Mango
Printed top: New Look
Jeans: Etam
Spiked cuff: Forever 21
Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles

More pics in my blog!


----------



## Addictista

juneping said:


>



Great outfit - I love that skirt and the pop of color in your scarf!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Couturable said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> Today's Outfit: Banana Republic Sweater, Zara Cardi, Vigoss Jeans, Matt Bernson Booties and Chanel Jumbo Flap.


^ Great use of colorblocking and lovely bag ...You look great! 



Elsie87 said:


> Today!
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Denim jacket: Mango
> Printed top: New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles


^ That is one rocking outfit! Love the Bal with the cuff and the jacket - very edgy!


----------



## juneping

trisha48228 said:


> juneping, you already know.  Lovely..........and i spy those Chanel Booties too.  Nice!
> 
> Thanks Elsie87 and rx4dsoul
> 
> Today for me......
> 
> Coach boots
> Levis
> The Limited turtle neck
> Louis Vuitton leopard scarf
> Red Fox fur vest
> Louis Vuitton Speedy B
> 
> Casual day in the office!



thanks trisha!! for a sec i thought you were in a dept store shoe section..


----------



## tennis_champion

rx4dsoul said:


> Fabulous! I heart your bag and ...it's near Christmas so in case you are giving your TDF bag away......please throw in those sexy shoes too!
> 
> Now, I am more of an admirer of all the stylish ladies on this thread, and not much good at picture taking but since I'm posting this photo elsewhere, I might as well post this here too.
> Dress: Kamiseta (a local brand)
> Shoes: Charles and Keith
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC



I love Kamiseta!


----------



## juneping

Addictista said:


> Great outfit - I love that skirt and the pop of color in your scarf!



thank you!!


----------



## tobilove

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ thank you for letting me share *
> 
> Jacket & booties ~ Isabel Marant
> Snake print shirt ~ Zara
> Navy Pants & Clutch ~ Balenciaga


Fabulous outfit! I absolutely love your style!


----------



## Prada_Princess

trisha48228 said:


> juneping, you already know.  Lovely..........and i spy those Chanel Booties too.  Nice!
> 
> Thanks Elsie87 and rx4dsoul
> 
> Today for me......
> 
> Coach boots
> Levis
> The Limited turtle neck
> Louis Vuitton leopard scarf
> Red Fox fur vest
> Louis Vuitton Speedy B
> 
> Casual day in the office!



That should be 'casual and extremely stylish' day in the office. You look fab and cozy!!


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ That is one rocking outfit! Love the Bal with the cuff and the jacket - very edgy!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you angie...you always look great too...I am a sucker for tights and leggings outfits...and Im drooling over your bag


 
Unfortunately, I don't own a pair of skinny legs so I thought that tights and leggings help disguise somewhat.

It was the first time I carried the bag.  I feel that it is quite big on me, but I am glad you like it.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Flip88

trisha48228 said:


> juneping, you already know.  Lovely..........and i spy those Chanel Booties too.  Nice!
> 
> Thanks Elsie87 and rx4dsoul
> 
> Today for me......
> 
> Coach boots
> Levis
> The Limited turtle neck
> Louis Vuitton leopard scarf
> Red Fox fur vest
> Louis Vuitton Speedy B
> 
> Casual day in the office!



Your Speedy, vest  and LV scarf are particularly nice - but what a well put together outfit.


----------



## tonkamama

tobilove said:


> Fabulous outfit! I absolutely love your style!


Thank you tobilove!!


----------



## angie82

It was nice out Saturday hence we went dog walking near the shore in causal outfits.











Thank you for letting me share.  Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## xoxoCat

PrincessBal said:


>



Love the pattern on your sweater.


----------



## vonnielicious

Me today at Vancouver Fashion Week


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>


lookin sporty Platinum...



angie82 said:


> It was nice out Saturday hence we went dog walking near the shore in causal outfits.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.  Have a wonderful weekend



adorable dog!... reminds me of my puppy


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> Me today at Vancouver Fashion Week



got great style vonnie..


----------



## shamrock0421

Shoes - Boutique 9
Pants - JBrand Agnes
Blouse - Equipment
Purse - Bal Sanguine GSH FC
Jacket - Balenciaga


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> lookin sporty Platinum...


 




shamrock0421 said:


> Shoes - Boutique 9
> Pants - JBrand Agnes
> Blouse - Equipment
> Purse - Bal Sanguine GSH FC
> Jacket - Balenciaga
> View attachment 1518746


 
Yay you have your Equipment blouse on, it looks fab on you!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## shamrock0421

Ha!  I was just now sending you a PM to tell you I finally posted a picture of it.
Thank you so much!



platinum_girly said:


> Yay you have your Equipment blouse on, it looks fab on you!


----------



## lizz

Gap sweater (old), Cato dress, American Apparel leggings, Balenciaga part-time bag, Frye campus boots


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> Shoes - Boutique 9
> Pants - JBrand Agnes
> Blouse - Equipment
> Purse - Bal Sanguine GSH FC
> Jacket - Balenciaga
> View attachment 1518746



*sham,* nice assembly!! love the bals!!


----------



## couture2387

Vonnie- I am loving your outfit!


----------



## shamrock0421

juneping said:


> *sham,* nice assembly!! love the bals!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>



You look very pretty today platinum...love that blues of your eyeshade...perfect for you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shamrock0421 said:


> Shoes - Boutique 9
> Pants - JBrand Agnes
> Blouse - Equipment
> Purse - Bal Sanguine GSH FC
> Jacket - Balenciaga
> View attachment 1518746


Bal jacket and bag! You can never go wrong with those... 



lizz said:


> Gap sweater (old), Cato dress, American Apparel leggings, Balenciaga part-time bag, Frye campus boots



I love the light fresh colors LIZZ.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Sat: shopping and a birthday party


----------



## Myblackbag

lizz said:


> Lululemon jacket, Forever21 top, loft leggings, Steve Madden boots


 
*lizz*, what is the name of those Steve Madden boots?


----------



## trisha48228

\


----------



## trisha48228

CAsual Sunday.  Sunny but chilly outside


----------



## trisha48228

ilovepinkhearts,  cute outfit.  I really love the scarf.  It's great how a scarf can dress up an outfit.


Thanks for the kind words ladies!  


Oh I love pink hearts too.  Also purple, red and silver.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

trisha48228 said:


> ilovepinkhearts,  cute outfit.  I really love the scarf.  It's great how a scarf can dress up an outfit.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words ladies!
> 
> 
> Oh I love pink hearts too.  Also purple, red and silver.



Thanks, trisha!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

trisha48228 said:


> CAsual Sunday.  Sunny but chilly outside



lookin great Trisha! and you got to supersize your photos!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Sat: shopping and a birthday party



perfect outfit for shopping...hope it was successful


----------



## angie82

ilovepinkhearts said:


> Sat: shopping and a birthday party


 
I love wearing like this for shopping & partying as well.  Easy and comfy.


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> lookin sporty Platinum...
> 
> 
> 
> adorable dog!... reminds me of my puppy


 
Thank you for your kind words.  Dogs are significant in my life


----------



## angie82

Couturable said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> Today's Outfit: Banana Republic Sweater, Zara Cardi, Vigoss Jeans, Matt Bernson Booties and Chanel Jumbo Flap.


 
Looking beautiful.  I really like the highlight on your hair and am drooling over the handbag.


----------



## trisha48228

rx4dsoul said:


> lookin great Trisha! and you got to supersize your photos!



You give good instructions rx4soul.  Thanks


----------



## lizz

Myblackbag said:


> *lizz*, what is the name of those Steve Madden boots?



"Olster" boot


----------



## Myblackbag

lizz said:


> "Olster" boot


 
*Thanks!*


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> You look very pretty today platinum...love that blues of your eyeshade...perfect for you.


 
Thankyou babe, i love playing with eyeshadow colours


----------



## its_a_keeper

vonnielicious said:


> Me today at Vancouver Fashion Week


 
Love it Vonnie


----------



## tobilove

angie82 said:


> It was nice out Saturday hence we went dog walking near the shore in causal outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.  Have a wonderful weekend


I loooove your furry kids!!! Beautiful scenery.


----------



## tobilove

Couturable said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> Today's Outfit: Banana Republic Sweater, Zara Cardi, Vigoss Jeans, Matt Bernson Booties and Chanel Jumbo Flap.


Great outfit! Love the color combo...you have a wonderful blog!


----------



## Elsie87

Today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Couturable

angie82 said:


> Looking beautiful.  I really like the highlight on your hair and am drooling over the handbag.



Thanks so much! I love all my handbags, but she happens to be my absolute favorite! 



tobilove said:


> Great outfit! Love the color combo...you have a wonderful blog!



Thank you so much! And thanks for checking out my blog!


----------



## Couturable

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Your bag and vest are TDF!


----------



## quynh_1206

Everyone looks so lovely!


----------



## ericanjensen

Hudson, Anthro, vintage hat, CL Rolando


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ericanjensen said:


> Hudson, Anthro, vintage hat, CL Rolando


Nice outfit!  I love Hudson jeans, and your top and hat are cuuuute!!


----------



## cfca22

ericanjensen said:


> Hudson, Anthro, vintage hat, CL Rolando


 
Nice outfiit you look so cute .


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ericanjensen said:


> Hudson, Anthro, vintage hat, CL Rolando



You are too cute!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> Today:


I like you dress Elsie! Perfect for fall...and that ring is interesting.



ericanjensen said:


>


You look sooo cute in that hat Erica, and you seem to be having a great time


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks girls


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ericanjensen said:


>



you  look hot in your Hudson's!!!!  i'm so sad i just had to give mine to my best friend. they didn't fit me anymore  i told her i'm taking them back after i lose weight lol


----------



## angie82

tobilove said:


> I loooove your furry kids!!! Beautiful scenery.


 
Thank you for your kind words  I love..... love your handbags collection.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*I miss this thread! Everyone is looking great btw...*


----------



## Peggy Bundy

EricaJensen, that is absolutely the cutest outfit and picture!
I love the hat, the shirt, the jeans, your smile and your hair. Everything looks so cute!


----------



## Nekko

great outfits ladies.






I found this awesome vintage CD purse and had to take her out. Details in my blog.


----------



## juicybrat

what i wore for vancouver fashion week =)


----------



## Nekko

juicybrat said:


> what I wore for vancouver fashion week =)



Great outfit!  Simple and stylish.  Love your Bal as well.


----------



## juicybrat

Nekko said:


> great outfits ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this awesome vintage CD purse and had to take her out. Details in my blog.



i love your outfit as well! your style is very fierce


----------



## Nekko

^thanks hun


----------



## persunshop

a beautiful dress,a pair of high heel shoes,and a pair of thin lace gloves!


----------



## chunkymonkey

From the blog the other week:













*
Outfit details and more photos are on the blog.*


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> I like you dress Elsie! Perfect for fall...and that ring is interesting.


 


Couturable said:


> Your bag and vest are TDF!


 
Thank you both!


----------



## its_a_keeper

ericanjensen said:


> Hudson, Anthro, vintage hat, CL Rolando


 
Great Outfit! I love how the stripe in the shirt is matching the CL color!
You look fab!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chunkymonkey said:


> From the blog the other week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


*

Very stylish casual outfit.*


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:


> great outfits ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this awesome vintage CD purse and had to take her out. Details in my blog.



Loove your vintage purse and your outfit.


----------



## rx4dsoul

juicybrat said:


> what i wore for vancouver fashion week =)



Very chic ...you look great!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## juicybrat

my other outfit for vancouver fashion week =)


----------



## cfca22

juicybrat said:


> my other outfit for vancouver fashion week =)


 

This is a HOT outfit love it


----------



## chunkymonkey

juicybrat said:


> my other outfit for vancouver fashion week =)



Love it!


----------



## shamrock0421

Whoa!
AMAZING!



juicybrat said:


> my other outfit for vancouver fashion week =)


----------



## shamrock0421

That color is beautiful.
Especially against the black.



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## Nekko

Looking awesome ladies!  



rx4dsoul said:


> Loove your vintage purse and your outfit.



Thanks


----------



## cityoflight

me today


----------



## kiwishopper




----------



## juneping

everyone is looking fabulous!!

here is me:


----------



## initialed

*juneping* - Love this outfit!


----------



## persunshop

platinum_girly said:


>


well,i love your bracelets and your wrist watch!and the accessories around your necklace is also beautiful!


----------



## Couturable

Today's Outfit: H&M Hat and Leggings, Forever 21 Top & Wrap Bracelet, Halogen Boots, Jacket no name from a random boutique, Charming Charlie Scarf, Ray Ban Sunnies, Target Earrings, Michael Kors Watch, Vintage Chanel Drawstring Bag.


----------



## juneping

initialed said:


> *juneping* - Love this outfit!



thank you *initialed*!!


----------



## Elsie87

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: H&M Hat and Leggings, Forever 21 Top & Wrap Bracelet, Halogen Boots, Jacket no name from a random boutique, Charming Charlie Scarf, Ray Ban Sunnies, Target Earrings, Michael Kors Watch, Vintage Chanel Drawstring Bag.


 
LOVE this look, head to toe!


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## CoachGirl12

juicybrat said:


> my other outfit for vancouver fashion week =)


Really like this outfit from head to toe! I wish I could wear skinny jeans! If only I didn't have such athletic legs! UGH! LOL


----------



## platinum_girly

shamrock0421 said:


> That color is beautiful.
> Especially against the black.


 


persunshop said:


> well,i love your bracelets and your wrist watch!and the accessories around your necklace is also beautiful!


 
Thankyou both


----------



## Couturable

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE this look, head to toe!



Thank you!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: H&M Hat and Leggings, Forever 21 Top & Wrap Bracelet, Halogen Boots, Jacket no name from a random boutique, Charming Charlie Scarf, Ray Ban Sunnies, Target Earrings, Michael Kors Watch, Vintage Chanel Drawstring Bag.



Great Pic of you! And I love the glasses with hat combo!


----------



## Mia Bella

My outfit for today: grey tank, black Rick Owens halter, So Low leggings, Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots and GSH Balenciaga Day in Pourpre 

I just got back and my furkid insisted on being in the frame..which is fine because she matches my outfit!


----------



## lizz

Express top, American Apparel skirt, Old Navy boots (last year)






Same outfit with Prada pumps


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## DisCo

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: H&M Hat and Leggings, Forever 21 Top & Wrap Bracelet, Halogen Boots, Jacket no name from a random boutique, Charming Charlie Scarf, Ray Ban Sunnies, Target Earrings, Michael Kors Watch, Vintage Chanel Drawstring Bag.



I love this look!!


----------



## DisCo

cityoflight said:


> me today



I love your leather jacket...May I ask the brand?


----------



## DisCo

juneping said:


> everyone is looking fabulous!!
> 
> here is me:



I love those Isabel Marant pants! I've been eyeing those for weeks


----------



## DisCo

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I love the combo of the dress and fur vest! Is this dress from Mango's current season?


----------



## Couturable

DisCo said:


> I love this look!!



Thanks so much


----------



## juneping

DisCo said:


> I love those Isabel Marant pants! I've been eyeing those for weeks



thank you!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone is so chic!!!  *

My two recent outfits; thank you for letting me share.... 

Knit sweater ~ Zara 
Leather panel skinny pants ~ Vince
Booties ~ Latitude Femme 
Handbag ~ LV








Leather Jacket ~ Rick Ownes
Lamb fur vest ~ Adrienne Landau
Jeans ~ J Brand skinny jeans
Booties ~ Chanel
Handbag ~ Chanel Classic


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> everyone is looking fabulous!!
> 
> here is me:


*Juneping ~* love love your Helmut Lang vest  (of course & rest of your outfits are TDF!!).  Was your HL vest from this season??


----------



## vonnielicious

o0o, forgot to post my outfit for Monday.


----------



## Elsie87

DisCo said:


> I love the combo of the dress and fur vest! Is this dress from Mango's current season?


 
Thank you! 

 No sorry, it's from last year...


----------



## Elsie87

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone is so chic!!!  *
> 
> My two recent outfits; thank you for letting me share....
> 
> Knit sweater ~ Zara
> Leather panel skinny pants ~ Vince
> Booties ~ Latitude Femme
> Handbag ~ LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Jacket ~ Rick Ownes
> Lamb fur vest ~ Adrienne Landau
> Jeans ~ J Brand skinny jeans
> Booties ~ Chanel
> Handbag ~ Chanel Classic


 


vonnielicious said:


> o0o, forgot to post my outfit for Monday.


 
Both of you look AMAZING!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Mia Bella said:


> My outfit for today: grey tank, black Rick Owens halter, So Low leggings, Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots and GSH Balenciaga Day in Pourpre
> 
> I just got back and my furkid insisted on being in the frame..which is fine because she matches my outfit!


 
nice! And I love your little girl!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone is so chic!!!  *
> 
> My two recent outfits; thank you for letting me share....
> 
> Knit sweater ~ Zara
> Leather panel skinny pants ~ Vince
> Booties ~ Latitude Femme
> Handbag ~ LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Jacket ~ Rick Ownes
> Lamb fur vest ~ Adrienne Landau
> Jeans ~ J Brand skinny jeans
> Booties ~ Chanel
> Handbag ~ Chanel Classic



Everyone continues to look so good. Vonnie - your legs are TdF! Tonka - You have an amazing wardrobe and you look so cute in these pics.


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## shamrock0421

You look fab as always.  Polished and comfy - and those boots are *awesome*.  And your furbaby is precious.  Give her a belly scratch for me.



Mia Bella said:


> My outfit for today: grey tank, black Rick Owens halter, So Low leggings, Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots and GSH Balenciaga Day in Pourpre
> 
> I just got back and my furkid insisted on being in the frame..which is fine because she matches my outfit!


----------



## shamrock0421

You always look fantastic and perfectly put together.
And your photos are fabulous!



Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Juneping ~ love love your Helmut Lang vest  (of course & rest of your outfits are TDF!!).  Was your HL vest from this season??



It's from last season. It got sold out pretty quick....but I really glad I bought it, very versatile and not bulky.....when I wore my other fur vest it's too bulky that my bag always slip off unless it's a chain strap...


----------



## Perfect Day

juneping said:


> It's from last season. It got sold out pretty quick....but I really glad I bought it, very versatile and not bulky.....when I wore my other fur vest it's too bulky that my bag always slip off unless it's a chain strap...



The vest is indeed beautiful and yes, not too bulky.


----------



## Elsie87

shamrock0421 said:


> You always look fantastic and perfectly put together.
> And your photos are fabulous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## vonnielicious

Elsie87 said:


> Both of you look AMAZING!



Thank you!


----------



## vonnielicious

PrincessBal said:


>



omgosh, I love your cape!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


Very nice vintage-looking ring.



Mia Bella said:


>


Very nicely put together, cool and casual ! And your pet is sooo cute too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lizz said:


> Same outfit with Prada pumps


I like this one, its very ladylike. 



platinum_girly said:


>


You still look pretty despite the easy and casual outfit platinum...and I love love love those earrings!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PrincessBal said:


>



A cape!! You rock it!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!! *



Elsie87 said:


> Both of you look AMAZING!






Prada_Princess said:


> Everyone continues to look so good. Vonnie - your legs are TdF! Tonka - You have an amazing wardrobe and you look so cute in these pics.


----------



## tobilove

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone is so chic!!!  *
> 
> My two recent outfits; thank you for letting me share....
> 
> Knit sweater ~ Zara
> Leather panel skinny pants ~ Vince
> Booties ~ Latitude Femme
> Handbag ~ LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Jacket ~ Rick Ownes
> Lamb fur vest ~ Adrienne Landau
> Jeans ~ J Brand skinny jeans
> Booties ~ Chanel
> Handbag ~ Chanel Classic


Fabulously chic!


----------



## tobilove

lizz said:


> Express top, American Apparel skirt, Old Navy boots (last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same outfit with Prada pumps


Very classy and elegant!


----------



## tonkamama

tobilove said:


> Fabulously chic!


*tobilove ~* Thank you dear!!


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> Very nice vintage-looking ring.


 
Thank you!  

You know, I always check out H&M for their accessories; already found some great stuff there!


----------



## Elsie87

PrincessBal said:


>


 
You look great! Love the leggings!


----------



## vonnielicious

Here's me yesterday:


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> You still look pretty despite the easy and casual outfit platinum...and I love love love those earrings!


 
Thankyou dear, you are so very sweet and kind


----------



## shamrock0421

You look A-MA-ZING!!!!
Love BOTH looks.
The 2nd is perfect and the belt rocks!


tonkamama said:


> *Everyone is so chic!!! *
> 
> My two recent outfits; thank you for letting me share....
> 
> Knit sweater ~ Zara
> Leather panel skinny pants ~ Vince
> Booties ~ Latitude Femme
> Handbag ~ LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Jacket ~ Rick Ownes
> Lamb fur vest ~ Adrienne Landau
> Jeans ~ J Brand skinny jeans
> Booties ~ Chanel
> Handbag ~ Chanel Classic


----------



## its_a_keeper

vonnielicious said:


> Here's me yesterday:


 
looking great Hon, but did you forgot to remove the tag on your shorts?
Or what is it?


----------



## AEGIS

juneping said:


> everyone is looking fabulous!!
> 
> here is me:




you're so rocker chic. i love it



ericanjensen said:


> Hudson, Anthro, vintage hat, CL Rolando




shoe twins!




Elsie87 said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Denim jacket: Mango
> Printed top: New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles
> 
> More pics in my blog!




you make me want these piggies so bad


----------



## angelastoel

me and my new pants


----------



## Elsie87

AEGIS said:


> you make me want these piggies so bad


 
Hehe, thank you!


----------



## juneping

AEGIS said:


> you're so rocker chic. i love it



thank you!!


----------



## cfca22

vonnielicious said:


> Here's me yesterday:


 
I really like your style


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - wore to a wedding


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## angelastoel

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - wore to a wedding



wow the details on your dress are just amazing, not to mention the necklace that makes me extremely jealous...


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Couturable

^Everyone is looking great above!






Today's Outfit: Old Navy Maxi Skirt & Top, Coconuts Boots, Coach Bag, Ray Ban Sunnies.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - wore to a wedding



You look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## tonkamama

shamrock0421 said:


> You look A-MA-ZING!!!!
> Love BOTH looks.
> The 2nd is perfect and the belt rocks!


*shamrock0421 ~* thank you sweetie :kiss:


----------



## bnjj

its_a_keeper said:


> looking great Hon, but did you forgot to remove the tag on your shorts?
> Or what is it?


 
It looks like an office building security access tag to me.


----------



## Perfect Day

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - wore to a wedding



Mustard and fur for a fall wedding ..... so perfect. Im sure those are 'dancing shoes' right? (he he - just read your blog ..... so funny  ) They finish off a great outfit.


----------



## sammie225

my new bag in action


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



Pretty skirt June! Like the outfit Hon!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Pretty skirt June! Like the outfit Hon!



 keeper!!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## angie82

^^^ Ladies, loving all the outfits here


----------



## angie82

angelastoel said:


> me and my new pants


 
Love the relaxing feel and the matching hair style


----------



## Jennifer_C

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - wore to a wedding



Love this outfit top to bottom!


----------



## vonnielicious

cfca22 said:


> I really like your style



Thank you


----------



## vonnielicious

sammie225 said:


> my new bag in action



love love LOVE that bag!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

angelastoel said:
			
		

> me and my new pants
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Love the pants.


----------



## tobilove

sammie225 said:


> my new bag in action


You look gorgeous! Love the vest...looks fabulous with that outfit!


----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


>


Stylish as usual! Like the pop of color your scarf brings to the outfit. Nice!


----------



## tobilove

PrincessBal said:


>


Cozy!! I love oversized sweaters. It looks great with those jeans.


----------



## tobilove

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - wore to a wedding


Oh my gosh! That's a killer dress! You look Fabulous!!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Hi guys!  I'm back again after my first final exam of the semester, and SO ready to share. Everyone's been looking gorgeous since I last checked in, and especially *Angela* and *June* in their AMAZING Navajo print Marant pants.  Anyway, here's my little share for the day, including this blouse I _just_ bought. I'm just so in love with this plum-y bordeaux colour, and can't resist whenever I spot a piece with it. 

Scarf + blouse are from Acne, jeans are from Nudie, boots are from Clark's, ring from YSL and bracelet + pouch from Balenciaga.  As always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sammie225 said:


> my new bag in action


Love that bag Sammie!



juneping said:


>


June, you have impeccable taste as always.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hi guys!  I'm back again after my first final exam of the semester, and SO ready to share.



Cute purse! And that sheer blouse has just the right amount of sexy Placebo


----------



## kiwishopper




----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> Stylish as usual! Like the pop of color your scarf brings to the outfit. Nice!





rx4dsoul said:


> Love that bag Sammie!
> 
> 
> June, you have impeccable taste as always.



thank you!! 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hi guys!  I'm back again after my first final exam of the semester, and SO ready to share. Everyone's been looking gorgeous since I last checked in, and especially *Angela* and *June* in their AMAZING Navajo print Marant pants.  Anyway, here's my little share for the day, including this blouse I _just_ bought. I'm just so in love with this plum-y bordeaux colour, and can't resist whenever I spot a piece with it.
> 
> Scarf + blouse are from Acne, jeans are from Nudie, boots are from Clark's, ring from YSL and bracelet + pouch from Balenciaga.  As always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog!



love the way you accessorize the whole outfit!!


----------



## juicybrat

i love suspender tights =)


----------



## vonnielicious

New J brands! The mid-rise twill skinny in nightfall. Love them!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

rx4dsoul said:


> Cute purse! And that sheer blouse has just the right amount of sexy Placebo



Thaaaank you, sweetie!  And doesn't it?  I love the contrast you get in these sheer blouses, with the sexy fabric against wearing them totally buttoned up.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

vonnielicious said:


> New J brands! The mid-rise twill skinny in nightfall. Love them!



Ohman, you are SO rocking those J brands, Vonnie!  They look amazing with your boots, and that gorgeous PS1. Not to mention the fact that you've got killer legs! 



juneping said:


> love the way you accessorize the whole outfit!!



Thank you so much, *June*! That's a real compliment coming from you, considering how good you always look.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

I keep forgetting to take pics...grrr

You all look amazing!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chanel 0407

HI Kat.  You look lovely.  Where did u get your fur?   I am looking for one like this.


kat99 said:


> From my blog today - wore to a wedding


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## kat99

Chanel 0407 said:


> HI Kat.  You look lovely.  Where did u get your fur?   I am looking for one like this.



Thank you! It's from Hanii Y


----------



## juneping




----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  you all look amazing in your outfits!!!  

Today's outfit ~ thanks for letting me share..

Shirt ~ Comme des Garcons
Pants ~ Isabel Marant
Shoes ~ Stuart Weitzman
Handbag ~ Chanel


----------



## vonnielicious

^Wow, those leopard print pants look great on you!


----------



## Samia

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



Gorgeous ring!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ All lookin fine ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

Samia said:


> Gorgeous ring!


 
Thank you very much! I always look for fun jewelry at Forever 21 and H&M.


----------



## vonnielicious

Me yesterday  More pics on my blog~


----------



## Elsie87

vonnielicious said:


> Me yesterday  More pics on my blog~


 
Those shoes are fierce!!!


----------



## Elsie87

With my new Dior Gaucho:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Montaukhighway

Hello Ladies I want to participate in this thread but I am not sure how to upload an image of myself in my outfit... help please!


----------



## Montaukhighway

Here I am ... hope the images come out first time doing attachment through here!


----------



## Montaukhighway

Montaukhighway said:


> View attachment 1525115
> 
> 
> View attachment 1525116
> 
> 
> Here I am ... hope the images come out first time doing attachment through here!


  YAY it worked


----------



## Montaukhighway

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This should be more like it.


----------



## Mia Bella

Apologies for the quickie phone/mirror pics. 

A.L.C. striped tank, A.L.C. Karate Pant, Ash Jezebel wedge booties.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> Me yesterday  More pics on my blog~


^Those are some killer shoes vonnie.



Elsie87 said:


> With my new Dior Gaucho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


^love your new bag Elsie...and I do envy your fabulous accessories...I wish I could rock them as well as you do...



Montaukhighway said:


>


:welcome2:....and lookin great on your first post here.



Mia Bella said:


> Apologies for the quickie phone/mirror pics.
> 
> A.L.C. striped tank, A.L.C. Karate Pant, Ash Jezebel wedge booties.


^ so chic and edgy


----------



## vonnielicious

This was me yesterday. 

Velvet Aubergine J brands, Ruffle blouse, H&M fur vest, Ann Taylor pumps










more pics on my brog


----------



## juneping

*mia, vonnie, montauk:*

you girls look so awesome!!


here is me today when it wasn't pouring....


----------



## tonkamama

vonnielicious said:


> ^Wow, those leopard print pants look great on you!


*vonnielicious ~* thank you dear ...  you have amazing legs!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

For the office today...
Top: Mango
Slacks: My own design
Shoes: Charles and Keith
Bag: A.Wang Rocco


----------



## vonnielicious

juneping said:


> *mia, vonnie, montauk:*
> 
> you girls look so awesome!!
> 
> 
> here is me today when it wasn't pouring....



Thanks! 

Love the fur  At least it's not snow! haha


----------



## tobilove

Hi everyone! BCBGMAXAZRIA outfit & Chloe


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> For the office today...
> Top: Mango
> Slacks: My own design
> Shoes: Charles and Keith
> Bag: A.Wang Rocco



Love it!! awesome use of the purse, gives the formal outfit a more fun feel.

My recent outfit





Vintage Lanvin cross body
Vintage velvet coat
BCBG tshirt dress


----------



## Elsie87

Montaukhighway said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This should be more like it.


 
Very cool look! Love the boots!



Mia Bella said:


> Apologies for the quickie phone/mirror pics.
> 
> A.L.C. striped tank, A.L.C. Karate Pant, Ash Jezebel wedge booties.


 
Cute outfit!



vonnielicious said:


> This was me yesterday.
> 
> Velvet Aubergine J brands, Ruffle blouse, H&M fur vest, Ann Taylor pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my brog


 
Very very chic! Love it!



juneping said:


> *mia, vonnie, montauk:*
> 
> you girls look so awesome!!
> 
> 
> here is me today when it wasn't pouring....


 
That fur vest is fab!



rx4dsoul said:


> For the office today...
> Top: Mango
> Slacks: My own design
> Shoes: Charles and Keith
> Bag: A.Wang Rocco


 
Your bag is amazing!



tobilove said:


> Hi everyone! BCBGMAXAZRIA outfit & Chloe


 
Perfect; love the whole look! And your blog is great too!


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> ^love your new bag Elsie...and I do envy your fabulous accessories...I wish I could rock them as well as you do...


 
Thank you! 



Nekko said:


> Love it!! awesome use of the purse, gives the formal outfit a more fun feel.
> 
> My recent outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Lanvin cross body
> Vintage velvet coat
> BCBG tshirt dress


 
Fab look! Great accessories and I love the photography!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:


> Love it!! awesome use of the purse, gives the formal outfit a more fun feel.
> 
> My recent outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Lanvin cross body
> Vintage velvet coat
> BCBG tshirt dress



Nekko! This photo of yours is superb...this could like go into an ad campaign or something!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*@ Elsie and Nekko* : thank you..I had on my speedy damier and ditched it for the rocco (brown top to bottom!)


----------



## Elsie87

Another day with the Gaucho:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## shamrock0421

I LOVED this picture so much that it made me have to go and take a look in to your blog.  Awesome!



Nekko said:


> Love it!! awesome use of the purse, gives the formal outfit a more fun feel.
> 
> My recent outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Lanvin cross body
> Vintage velvet coat
> BCBG tshirt dress


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## Totz87

today:





dress H&M
leggings: tezenis (italian brand)
boots: UGG
bag: LV


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## MissDiverse

platinum_girly, I love those boots!!!. And your legs are TDF.  pretty as always!


----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab look! Great accessories and I love the photography!



Thank you, I love those accesories, they are so much fun 

I like your blog, the self-portraits are awesome.  The leopard trench and the accessories are to die for!!



rx4dsoul said:


> Nekko! This photo of yours is superb...this could like go into an ad campaign or something!


haha awww thanks, my boyfriend does all my photos.  He is pretty talented   It's all for my blog, pretty much our combined hobby.



shamrock0421 said:


> I LOVED this picture so much that it made me have to go and take a look in to your blog.  Awesome!



Thank you so much.  And thank you for your lovely visitor message as well 



PrincessBal said:


>



Nicely done!!!!  Great action shot too.


----------



## vonnielicious

Recent outfit:

More ruffles, posted here before my blog


----------



## lizz

My pretty kitty kat would also like to be in the pic.  
M.S.S.P. dress, Arturo Chiang boots


----------



## platinum_girly

MissDiverse said:


> platinum_girly, I love those boots!!!. And your legs are TDF.  pretty as always!


 
Awww thanks girl, you are too sweet


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> Recent outfit:
> 
> More ruffles, posted here before my blog


Jeans look reall rreealllyy good on you vonnie...



lizz said:


> My pretty kitty kat would also like to be in the pic.
> M.S.S.P. dress, Arturo Chiang boots


love how you paired a soft feminine dress with boots.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:


> haha awww thanks, my boyfriend does all my photos.  He is pretty talented   It's all for my blog, pretty much our combined hobby.



He IS talented and I checked out your blog...some more great pics over there and great style going on too.


----------



## Elsie87

Nekko said:


> I like your blog, the self-portraits are awesome.  The leopard trench and the accessories are to die for!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> He IS talented and I checked out your blog...some more great pics over there and great style going on too.



Thank you rx4dsoul.  He appreciate the compliment as well.

Thank you for checking out my blog, I am glad you like it.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> Another day with the Gaucho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Lovely outfit, very elegant!


----------



## Elsie87

pinkgoldfish said:


> Lovely outfit, very elegant!


----------



## vonnielicious

Here's me yesterday!

Talula babaton wool boyfriend blazer
Chiffon tunic
J brand sateen leggings
Aldo mary-janes














Pinup kick!


----------



## Matchmaker90210

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - wore to a wedding




Lovin the color of your dress!


----------



## juneping

tobilove said:


> Hi everyone! BCBGMAXAZRIA outfit & Chloe



love this pairing...the blazer + the cargo pants are so cool!!



Nekko said:


> Love it!! awesome use of the purse, gives the formal outfit a more fun feel.
> 
> My recent outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Lanvin cross body
> Vintage velvet coat
> BCBG tshirt dress


this is such a beautiful picture!!



Elsie87 said:


> Another day with the Gaucho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



all the accessories are so well put together with this leopard coat.



PrincessBal said:


>



love the color palette...very fall and not the regular dark color.


here is me today....very cold...


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> Here's me yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinup kick!



Shoes are so cute!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> here is me today....very cold...



And you look warm and cozy June!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Going to a party...
Dianne von Furstenberg dress
Guess shoes
Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC.
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## platinum_girly

You look lovely and i love the colour of that MAC, sooo pretty 



rx4dsoul said:


> Going to a party...
> Dianne von Furstenberg dress
> Guess shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC.
> Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> You look lovely and i love the colour of that MAC, sooo pretty



Thank you platinum...you inspire me.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you platinum...you inspire me.


----------



## Elsie87

Ladies, you're all looking very pretty! 

Me tonight:











More pics (including some of my make-up) and details in my blog! :sunnies


----------



## hazeltt

angelastoel said:


>



Love the sweater! SO cozy!


----------



## lizz

Long vest by Coldwater Creek, boots Forever21, American Apparel leggings, black Balenciaga velo bag


----------



## Eva1991

It's been a while since I've posted here! Everyone's outfits are great! This thread is soooo inspiring!!!

This is me earlier today!


----------



## Jennifer_C

rx4dsoul said:


> Going to a party...
> Dianne von Furstenberg dress
> Guess shoes
> Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC.
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Love it!  That pop of purple is perfect 



lizz said:


> Long vest by Coldwater Creek, boots Forever21, American Apparel leggings, black Balenciaga velo bag



Such a nice casual but polished look, lizz.  I wish I could pull that off more often!


----------



## Nekko

juneping said:


> love this pairing...the blazer + the cargo pants are so cool!!
> 
> 
> this is such a beautiful picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> all the accessories are so well put together with this leopard coat.
> 
> 
> 
> love the color palette...very fall and not the regular dark color.
> 
> 
> here is me today....very cold...



I love those leggings!!


----------



## cityoflight

me today 











Jacket : balenciaga
t-shirt : Petit bateau
skirt : Vero Moda
bag : 3.1 phillip lim
shoes : sam edelman​


----------



## cityoflight

DisCo said:


> I love your leather jacket...May I ask the brand?



Thank you Disco! my jacket is balenciaga


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Cityoflight* : love that dress/shirt....the studs (are they studs?) looks edgy !

*ELsie* : your accessories are envious...love that belt...wish I could rock it 

*Angelastoel* : Bag. Chanel. Nuff said 

*Platinum* : Darling, very classy....love the all black ensemble with the colorful scarf 

*Lizz *: Love how you mixed up brands. Beautiful as always.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eva1991 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here! Everyone's outfits are great! This thread is soooo inspiring!!!
> 
> This is me earlier today!



Welcome back then.
You look great.


----------



## shamrock0421

Of course I love the jacket...but that skirt is A-MA-ZING!!


cityoflight said:


> me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket : balenciaga
> t-shirt : Petit bateau
> skirt : Vero Moda
> bag : 3.1 phillip lim
> shoes : sam edelman​


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> *ELsie* : your accessories are envious...love that belt...wish I could rock it


 
Thank you! 

I love your look too; very classy!


----------



## Eva1991

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome back then.
> You look great.




Oh! Thank you sweetie!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## cityoflight

shamrock0421 said:


> Of course I love the jacket...but that skirt is A-MA-ZING!!



Thank you


----------



## cityoflight

rx4dsoul said:


> *Cityoflight* : love that dress/shirt....the studs (are they studs?) looks edgy !



Thank you! yes its studed skirt


----------



## Prada_Princess

AngelaStoel - Loving the Bal bag and IM pants (and your Chanel in the other pic)
Rx4DSoul - you have a great figure to compliment that outfit - hope you had a great party!
PlatinumGirly - I love the all black look (well ok almost all black)
Elsie87 - Loving the Dior shoes (on your blog rather than the pics you posted here)
Lizz - another fab Bal bag and nice outfit (your cat is also cute in the previous pic)
Eva1991 - again, all black works for me
CityofLight - your leather is particularly cute
VonnieLicious - you have the most incredible body!  Every outfit looks great on you including the most recent one.  Teal is gorgeous and you wear the minimalistic outfit so well.
JunePing - yes, stylish as always and posing on the bench (love it!) - the Theory shearling you wear is gorgeous and looks so lush and warm.


----------



## sammie225

@cityoflight : love your skirt,it's so pretty


----------



## leslie_x

everyone looks fab!!

I was playing with some outfits today:


----------



## randr21

leslie_x said:
			
		

> everyone looks fab!!
> 
> I was playing with some outfits today:



first outfit is perfection. love the proportion, and esp the boots. makes you look the slimmest out of the 3.


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> *Platinum* : Darling, very classy....love the all black ensemble with the colorful scarf


 


Prada_Princess said:


> PlatinumGirly - I love the all black look (well ok almost all black)


 
Thankyou both so much xoxo


----------



## juneping

leslie_x said:


> everyone looks fab!!
> 
> I was playing with some outfits today:



nice belt ...where did you get it??


----------



## leslie_x

randr21 said:


> first outfit is perfection. love the proportion, and esp the boots. makes you look the slimmest out of the 3.



thanks  Boots are from Frida btw


----------



## leslie_x

juneping said:


> nice belt ...where did you get it??



it's from Mango


----------



## juneping

leslie_x said:


> it's from Mango



thanks...i'll stop by mango next week after thanksgiving....


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Me yesterday.


----------



## cityoflight

sammie225 said:


> @cityoflight : love your skirt,it's so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## cityoflight

Prada_Princess said:


> CityofLight - your leather is particularly cute



Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

leslie_x said:


> everyone looks fab!!
> 
> I was playing with some outfits today:


^I love the colors here! beautiful dress 



Prada_Princess said:


> Rx4DSoul - you have a great figure to compliment that outfit - hope you had a great party!


^ I did! Thank you PradaPrincess 



LAvuittongirl said:


> Me yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1527754


^you look great!


----------



## xoxoCat

leslie_x said:


> everyone looks fab!!
> 
> I was playing with some outfits today:



Love the yellow card, very versatile.


----------



## BlingADing

My comfortable and warm jet-setting outfit.  Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## BlingADing

Lovely outfits!  I'm a huge fan of yellow and mustard 



leslie_x said:


> everyone looks fab!!
> 
> I was playing with some outfits today:


----------



## BlingADing

Cute vest!


sammie225 said:


> my new bag in action


----------



## pinkgoldfish

angelastoel said:


>



amazing! Where did you find the pants eventually?


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## rx4dsoul

^*Platinum*: love the "legs-only" kind of sexy vibe you have going on here....


----------



## Peggy Bundy

PlatinumGirly, you really have the best legs and thighs! I'd be wearing skirts every day of the year if I were you!


----------



## Montaukhighway

One of the last warm days of the season in NYC....


----------



## rx4dsoul

Montaukhighway said:


> One of the last warm days of the season in NYC....



Love the cardigan/coat!!!


----------



## juicybrat

my typical cold weather outfit


----------



## Perfect Day

H braclet, chanel flats and well fitted leggings with a touch of fur .... absolutely beautiful outfit.

[QUOTE=Montaukhighway;20400992]One of the last warm days of the season in NYC....



[/QUOTE]


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> ^*Platinum*: love the "legs-only" kind of sexy vibe you have going on here....


 


Peggy Bundy said:


> PlatinumGirly, you really have the best legs and thighs! I'd be wearing skirts every day of the year if I were you!


 
Awww thankyou beautiful ladies


----------



## kcf68

Montaukhighway said:


> One of the last warm days of the season in NYC....


 
Love your outfit especially the cardigan....


----------



## PrincessBal

farm7.staticflickr.com/6111/6383021139_e430ebc59b_b.jpg

very different to my last outfit - this time pretty much all black! Have a great week ladies!

edit: sorry but my picture just won't show  ill try again later!


----------



## Tiare

I love this look! You need to post your outfit of the days more often! 



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## Elsie87

Me today:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Couturable

Yesterday's Outfit: Gap Shirt, Banana Republic Jacket, Kenneth Cole Pants, Steve Madden Boots, Ray Ban Sunnies & Marc Jacobs Bag.


----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Sweet!  I have the same belt   You look fab 



Couturable said:


> Yesterday's Outfit: Gap Shirt, Banana Republic Jacket, Kenneth Cole Pants, Steve Madden Boots, Ray Ban Sunnies & Marc Jacobs Bag.


 
I love this!! effortless, clean and fabulous

This is me when I went to check out the Versace for H&M launch line-up at my local H&M.  Too bad I was not able to join the line since I had to work the next day. 






H&M trapper hat, vintage purse and fur trim full length coat.


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - BR shoes, Chanel cardigan, YSL muse:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:


> H&M trapper hat, vintage purse and fur trim full length coat.



You look like a Russian Princess !


----------



## rx4dsoul

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - BR shoes, Chanel cardigan, YSL muse:



I love this look!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Couturable said:


> Yesterday's Outfit: Gap Shirt, Banana Republic Jacket, Kenneth Cole Pants, Steve Madden Boots, Ray Ban Sunnies & Marc Jacobs Bag.



Great style! I Love the color combination


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



you have a flair for combining different elements ELSIE and looking good in them


----------



## Montaukhighway

From my blog the other day


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> You look like a Russian Princess !



Thank you hahah.  I was not cold at all that night 



Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog the other day



Love the knit on knit on knit look 

Great wrist candies as well


----------



## rx4dsoul

Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog the other day



Love everything about this! 
How to look good while staying warm 101 .


----------



## Laurie8504

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Me today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Gorgeous!




			
				Couturable said:
			
		

> Yesterday's Outfit: Gap Shirt, Banana Republic Jacket, Kenneth Cole Pants, Steve Madden Boots, Ray Ban Sunnies & Marc Jacobs Bag.


Great style, very funky!




			
				kat99 said:
			
		

> From my blog today - BR shoes, Chanel cardigan, YSL muse:


So well coordinated!


----------



## juneping

me yesterday.


----------



## tobilove

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Couturable said:


> Yesterday's Outfit: Gap Shirt, Banana Republic Jacket, Kenneth Cole Pants, Steve Madden Boots, Ray Ban Sunnies & Marc Jacobs Bag.


 Love this outfit top to bottom!  Effortlessly perfect!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> me yesterday.





tobilove said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!



*JUNE.*..love the pop of pink...and I really want those boots
*TOBILOVE*....so classy


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> me yesterday.


 
great outfit June! Love how the scarve adds a bright color to it!


----------



## katebags

Montaukhighway said:


> One of the last warm days of the season in NYC....



There's soul in your style  Love the pop of color


----------



## Perfect Day

Yes, a Russian princess ..... what a fabulous look. 




Nekko said:


> Sweet!  I have the same belt   You look fab
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!! effortless, clean and fabulous
> 
> This is me when I went to check out the Versace for H&M launch line-up at my local H&M.  Too bad I was not able to join the line since I had to work the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M trapper hat, vintage purse and fur trim full length coat.


----------



## Elsie87

Nekko said:


> Sweet!  I have the same belt   You look fab
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!! effortless, clean and fabulous
> 
> This is me when I went to check out the Versace for H&M launch line-up at my local H&M.  Too bad I was not able to join the line since I had to work the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M trapper hat, vintage purse and fur trim full length coat.


 
Thank you! Wow, you look amazing!!! Love it!



rx4dsoul said:


> you have a flair for combining different elements ELSIE and looking good in them


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Elsie87

Laurie8504 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Great style, very funky!
> 
> 
> So well coordinated!


 
Thank you!!!



tobilove said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


 
Fab!!! Love this look, head to toe! 



juneping said:


> me yesterday.


 
Great look! Love the pop of pink!



Couturable said:


> Yesterday's Outfit: Gap Shirt, Banana Republic Jacket, Kenneth Cole Pants, Steve Madden Boots, Ray Ban Sunnies & Marc Jacobs Bag.


 
Love it!



kat99 said:


> From my blog today - BR shoes, Chanel cardigan, YSL muse:


 
That cardigan is TDF! You look fab!



Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog the other day


 
Love the vest and the accessories!


----------



## Couturable

Nekko said:


> I love this!! effortless, clean and fabulous.


Thank you! And I LOVE your coat!!!



rx4dsoul said:


> Great style! I Love the color combination


Thank you! It was a first try at this color combo  I'm usually one for pops of color...



Laurie8504 said:


> Great style, very funky!


Thanks!!



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love this outfit top to bottom!  Effortlessly perfect!


Thanks so much!



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!!!
> Love it!


Thanks!!


----------



## Montaukhighway

From my blog:


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> *JUNE.*..love the pop of pink...and I really want those boots
> *TOBILOVE*....so classy





its_a_keeper said:


> great outfit June! Love how the scarve adds a bright color to it!





Couturable said:


> Thank you! And I LOVE your coat!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was a first try at this color combo  I'm usually one for pops of color...
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



thank you ladies!! 
have a happy thanksgiving!! 





i wanted to share my IM dicker boots.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog:



Great casual look and that skull McQueen (?) scarf...
BTW, checked out your blog and you look gorgeous with your hair in soft curls!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Montaukhighway

rx4dsoul said:


> Great casual look and that skull McQueen (?) scarf...
> BTW, checked out your blog and you look gorgeous with your hair in soft curls!


 Thank you so much and yes it is a McQueen


----------



## Montaukhighway

katebags said:


> There's soul in your style  Love the pop of color


 
Thanks so much


----------



## Montaukhighway

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab!!! Love this look, head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look! Love the pop of pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> That cardigan is TDF! You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the vest and the accessories!


 Thanks Thanks Thanks


----------



## Montaukhighway

rx4dsoul said:


> Love everything about this!
> How to look good while staying warm 101 .


 hahahaha Thanks !


----------



## Montaukhighway

Nekko said:


> Thank you hahah. I was not cold at all that night
> 
> 
> 
> Love the knit on knit on knit look
> 
> Great wrist candies as well


 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Montaukhighway

kcf68 said:


> Love your outfit especially the cardigan....


 Thank you


----------



## sammie225

from monday


----------



## Myrkur

H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap


----------



## All About LV

Myrkur said:


> H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap


LOVE the cats sweater! and the pup too


----------



## vonnielicious

Mango Crochet skirt and burgandy cardi~ Moar pics on my brog


----------



## vonnielicious

Myrkur said:


> H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap



Shiba Inu!! So cuuuuuute!


----------



## Nekko

sammie225 said:


> from monday



Love the pops of colour with the red and blue.



Myrkur said:


> H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap



AH! your puppy is SOOO cute!!!  Same with your whole outfit!

I dog sit my friend's shiba sometimes.





This is my outfit yesterday.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Myrkur said:


> H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap



Love the outfit and the puppy! Not
Necessarily in that order!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:


> Love the pops of colour with the red and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> AH! your puppy is SOOO cute!!!  Same with your whole outfit!
> 
> I dog sit my friend's shiba sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my outfit yesterday.



Aaaww...another cute puppy! I just love puppies...
And you look great too


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> Aaaww...another cute puppy! I just love puppies...
> And you look great too



Thank you so much


----------



## Tiare

Myrkur said:


> H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap



I don't know what's cuter, your outfit or the puppy!


----------



## Myrkur

Thanks everyone! And Nekko you and the Shiba look really cute


----------



## its_a_keeper

Myrkur said:


> H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap


 
Love the Puppy and that fab cat Sweater! I so love cats!


----------



## Slavisa

I'm wearing a white Hi There by Karen Walker dress and Windsor Smith wedges.

My bag is Cole Haan and my bangles are Tiffany and Hermes.


----------



## Nekko

Myrkur said:


> Thanks everyone! And Nekko you and the Shiba look really cute



Thank you   would be cool if the puppies can play together hah



Slavisa said:


> I'm wearing a white Hi There by Karen Walker dress and Windsor Smith wedges.
> 
> My bag is Cole Haan and my bangles are Tiffany and Hermes.



classic look.  Love it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today.
Dress: Calvin Klein 
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## rx4dsoul

Slavisa said:


> I'm wearing a white Hi There by Karen Walker dress and Windsor Smith wedges.
> 
> My bag is Cole Haan and my bangles are Tiffany and Hermes.



Sooo pretty! I love your dress


----------



## BlingADing

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...252024%252C%25202011%252012%253A55%2520AM.jpg


----------



## Montaukhighway

From todays blog post.


----------



## Julierose

Wearing my Balenciaga leather jacket, dress from Forever 21, Acne Pistol boots, and carrying my red Balenciaga giant city bag today.....it was a gorgeous Fall day in NYC!
More photos on my blog! xoxoxoxo


----------



## vonnielicious

Julie I LOVE that bal leather jacket on you. Totally suits you!

Here I am on friday at work:

Lefties cardi / AE snood / F21 crop top / H&M tank / J brands twill in nightfall / Aldo mary janes







Moar pics on my brog!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Myrkur, oh my gosh, I want to steal that doggy away from you!

What a cutie! I would love it if you included him in more pics in this thread.


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Ohman! I haven't been to this thread in forEVER because I've been so busy studying for final exams, and I can't believe all the wonderful outfits I've missed out on! Everyone just looks so good.  



juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> have a happy thanksgiving!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to share my IM dicker boots.



LOVE your Rag & Bone jeans, June! You wear those so well. 



Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog:



Montauk, this is such a perfect look! I swear I'd steal this entire outfit from you if I could.  Haha!


----------



## Elsie87

Looking good ladies! 

Yesterday evening:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Here's my wintery outfit from today.  Thanks for letting me share, ladies! 

The parkas is my boyfriend's, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, boots from Clarks, scarf from Acne Studios, skirt from Torn by Ronny Kobo, knit sweater from Cheap Monday and rings from YSL and Low Luv.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog!


----------



## Myrkur

Peggy Bundy said:


> Myrkur, oh my gosh, I want to steal that doggy away from you!
> 
> What a cutie! I would love it if you included him in more pics in this thread.



I will do my best! You can probably see him grow in the pictures haha


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's my wintery outfit from today.  Thanks for letting me share, ladies!



Beautiful rings!!


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm not even close to as stylish as you all but figured I would post anyway. Here is me today!

ETA: I wore suede grey wedge boots with this...not just socks


----------



## green.bee

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's my wintery outfit from today.  Thanks for letting me share, ladies!
> 
> The parkas is my boyfriend's, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, boots from Clarks, scarf from Acne Studios, skirt from Torn by Ronny Kobo, knit sweater from Cheap Monday and rings from YSL and Low Luv.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog!



I like everything about this beautiful casual outfit: color combo, texture and accessories.
:urock:


----------



## green.bee

Elsie87 said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> Yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




great coat!


----------



## green.bee

MJDaisy said:


> I'm not even close to as stylish as you all but figured I would post anyway. Here is me today!
> 
> ETA: I wore suede grey wedge boots with this...not just socks



I like your hair and your beautiful smile


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Earlier today..*

~F21 ruffle shirt dress
~Vera Wang OTK flat boots









*I'm going out in an hour an I want to wear the same dress but I can't decide *

on which jacket to wear?? 
~Zara blazer









~BCBG leather jacket


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hot!!!!!! I love those boots! I like the long blazer option better! I need that dress! 







P.Y.T. said:


> *Earlier today..*
> 
> ~F21 ruffle shirt dress
> ~Vera Wang OTK flat boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm going out in an hour an I want to wear the same dress but I can't decide *
> 
> on which jacket to wear??
> ~Zara blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BCBG leather jacket


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Hey lady! Thanks, yea I went with the zara blazer...


----------



## rx4dsoul

P.Y.T. said:


> *Earlier today..*
> 
> *I'm going out in an hour an I want to wear the same dress but I can't decide *
> 
> on which jacket to wear??
> ~Zara blazer


Rather late reply but the Zara blazer looked much better IMO.
But you would look totally fabulous either way


----------



## rx4dsoul

MJDaisy said:


> I'm not even close to as stylish as you all but figured I would post anyway. Here is me today!
> 
> ETA: I wore suede grey wedge boots with this...not just socks



You look very well put together ....very nice!
I do love your bag...


----------



## Perfect Day

Loving the look!! Yes, the blazer for me too. Loving the Vera Wang boots too. You wear them so well.



P.Y.T. said:


> *Earlier today..*
> 
> ~F21 ruffle shirt dress
> ~Vera Wang OTK flat boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm going out in an hour an I want to wear the same dress but I can't decide *
> 
> on which jacket to wear??
> ~Zara blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BCBG leather jacket


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

green.bee said:


> I like everything about this beautiful casual outfit: color combo, texture and accessories.
> :urock:



Thaaaank you, sweetie!  So glad you like it.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Cute shirt


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today


----------



## juneping

everyone is looking lovely!!

here is me today:


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Work today



wow...some nice legs you got there.....i am always drawn to legs...


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> wow...some nice legs you got there.....i am always drawn to legs...



Haha thanks June!
I wish i could rock some tights and boots too like you and the other lovely ladies here do...but living in a tropical country with only 2 seasons makes opportunities to do so very rare. Showing skin is more commonplace LOL


----------



## Couturable

Not today's outfit, but what I wore on Thanksgiving. Missoni for Target Top & Tights, Necessary Objects Skirt & Chanel Jumbo Flap!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Couturable said:


> Not today's outfit, but what I wore on Thanksgiving. Missoni for Target Top & Tights, Necessary Objects Skirt & Chanel Jumbo Flap!



Very nice! Love the bag


----------



## P.Y.T.

*rx4dsoul, Perfect Day -Thank you ladies..*

BTW, love all the ensembles on this page!


----------



## vonnielicious

Here was me today at work


----------



## its_a_keeper

Slavisa said:


> I'm wearing a white Hi There by Karen Walker dress and Windsor Smith wedges.
> 
> My bag is Cole Haan and my bangles are Tiffany and Hermes.


 
love it! You look great!



juneping said:


> everyone is looking lovely!!
> 
> here is me today:


 
Nice one June! I l ove the color combo. Is it a skirt or a dress?


----------



## Prada_Princess

This outfit looks so crisp. I love it - very neat.

Everyone looks great actually.



Couturable said:


> Not today's outfit, but what I wore on Thanksgiving. Missoni for Target Top & Tights, Necessary Objects Skirt & Chanel Jumbo Flap!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> love it! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one June! I l ove the color combo. Is it a skirt or a dress?



thanks *keeper*!! it's a dress...i should have taken the jacket off, wasn't thinking at the time.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Angela, what kind of boots are these?




angelastoel said:


>


----------



## PrincessBal

farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6425241389_36edcd97f6_b.jpg

Sorry for the lack of outfits lately! You all look great ladies!!


----------



## angelastoel

Chanel 0407 said:


> Angela, what kind of boots are these?



these are ankle boots from mango from last year, the were on the outlet site too for only 41 euro


----------



## Couturable

Prada_Princess said:


> This outfit looks so crisp. I love it - very neat.
> 
> Everyone looks great actually.



Thank you!



rx4dsoul said:


> Very nice! Love the bag



Thanks!!!


----------



## admat97

This is what I wore to the mall today. I just bought this adorable Betsey Johnson sweater (Black Friday 50% off) and HAD to share it. I ordered some dark wash skinny jeans to wear with it, but for now it was regular jeans. It made me so happy to wear it today! :sunnies


----------



## Nekko

admat97 said:


> This is what I wore to the mall today. I just bought this adorable Betsey Johnson sweater (Black Friday 50% off) and HAD to share it. I ordered some dark wash skinny jeans to wear with it, but for now it was regular jeans. It made me so happy to wear it today! :sunnies



Awesome find at Betsey Johnson.

This is what I wore to a crafts fair 

More photos in my blog.


----------



## admat97

Nekko said:


> Awesome find at Betsey Johnson.
> 
> This is what I wore to a crafts fair
> 
> More photos in my blog.



Super cool look! I love that bag and your blog.


----------



## rx4dsoul

P.Y.T. said:


> *rx4dsoul, Perfect Day -Thank you ladies..*
> 
> BTW, love all the ensembles on this page!


Thank you too PYT 



vonnielicious said:


> Here was me today at work


Vonnie, you certainly look great in everything. 



admat97 said:


> This is what I wore to the mall today. I just bought this adorable Betsey Johnson sweater (Black Friday 50% off) and HAD to share it. I ordered some dark wash skinny jeans to wear with it, but for now it was regular jeans. It made me so happy to wear it today! :sunnies


It certainly is adorable! Thank you for sharing....
BTW, love the Jon Snow and Ghost Avatar!



Nekko said:


> This is what I wore to a crafts fair
> 
> More photos in my blog.


Nekko, you always look like you just stepped out of an ad or something.


----------



## Nekko

admat97 said:


> Super cool look! I love that bag and your blog.



Thank you so much 



rx4dsoul said:


> Nekko, you always look like you just stepped out of an ad or something.



Aww shucks , thank you.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

admat97 said:


> This is what I wore to the mall today. I just bought this adorable Betsey Johnson sweater (Black Friday 50% off) and HAD to share it. I ordered some dark wash skinny jeans to wear with it, but for now it was regular jeans. It made me so happy to wear it today! :sunnies



I want that sweater!


----------



## Flip88

You look gorgeous 



Nekko said:


> Awesome find at Betsey Johnson.
> 
> This is what I wore to a crafts fair
> 
> More photos in my blog.


----------



## Elsie87

admat97 said:


> This is what I wore to the mall today. I just bought this adorable Betsey Johnson sweater (Black Friday 50% off) and HAD to share it. I ordered some dark wash skinny jeans to wear with it, but for now it was regular jeans. It made me so happy to wear it today! :sunnies


 
Cute sweater; you look great!



Nekko said:


> Awesome find at Betsey Johnson.
> 
> This is what I wore to a crafts fair
> 
> More photos in my blog.


 
Love the entire look; you are gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Frivole88

i love your outfit! you look so chic. just like what everybody said, i love the zara blazer on you. 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Earlier today..*
> 
> ~F21 ruffle shirt dress
> ~Vera Wang OTK flat boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm going out in an hour an I want to wear the same dress but I can't decide *
> 
> on which jacket to wear??
> ~Zara blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BCBG leather jacket


----------



## juneping




----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> Cute sweater; you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the entire look; you are gorgeous!



Thanks Elsie  I love your outfit and bag!  You don't see the Paddington enough anymore.  You wear it well!



Flip88 said:


> You look gorgeous



Thank you Flip


----------



## platinum_girly

Wow that Paddinton is simply gorgeous, I die!



Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>


Love the fringe boots june! And may I know who makes your jacket? I love the Chanel-ish vibe...



Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


So glam elsie! Love the bag!!


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the fringe boots june! And may I know who makes your jacket? I love the Chanel-ish vibe...
> 
> 
> So glam elsie! Love the bag!!



thanks!! it's rebecca taylor.


----------



## vonnielicious

Me yesterday 

Ellison blouse; t.cec faux-leather shorts

[url="http://ohsovonnie.blogspot.com]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Elsie87

Nekko said:


> Thanks Elsie  I love your outfit and bag!  You don't see the Paddington enough anymore.  You wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Flip


 


platinum_girly said:


> Wow that Paddinton is simply gorgeous, I die!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Love the fringe boots june! And may I know who makes your jacket? I love the Chanel-ish vibe...
> 
> 
> So glam elsie! Love the bag!!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

juneping said:


>


 
LOVE this look! Totally something I would wear! 



vonnielicious said:


> Me yesterday
> 
> Ellison blouse; t.cec faux-leather shorts


 
Very chic!


----------



## PrincessBal

I don't understand why the last few days it didn't work when I posted pictures, i hope this one does.. 

farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6435570279_51d854995e_b.jpg

Well looks like it doesn't  I am sorry Ladies! But you all look great!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Perfect Day

I like they way you wear the shorts.  Nice outfit.



vonnielicious said:


> Me yesterday
> 
> Ellison blouse; t.cec faux-leather shorts
> 
> [url="http://ohsovonnie.blogspot.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


----------



## juneping

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE this look! Totally something I would wear!
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic!



thanks you *elsie*!!


----------



## Montaukhighway

From my blog.....


----------



## chloe_chanel

PrincessBal said:


> I don't understand why the last few days it didn't work when I posted pictures, i hope this one does..
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6435570279_51d854995e_b.jpg
> 
> Well looks like it doesn't  I am sorry Ladies! But you all look great!



I can see your outfit (the link works). It's super cute! I love the bag, and you make me want to pull out a hat I have that's similar to yours (just isn't cold enough here yet).


----------



## Myrkur

Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog.....



Love it! What nail polish is that?


----------



## Myrkur

juneping said:


>



LOVE the jacket !


----------



## Prada_Princess

Once again ..... so chic.



Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog.....


----------



## juneping

Myrkur said:


> LOVE the jacket !


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>


Love the outfit and the pop of purple shades platinum, I think the shade looks very pretty on you with your blond coloring...



Montaukhighway said:


> From my blog.....



Wow! The bag! 'Nuff said.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today.




Not much style but I designed the dress myself so Im posting this here!


----------



## vonnielicious

^That's a very pretty colour! Can't believe you designed your own dress!!

Me yesterday: Menswear inspired


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> ^That's a very pretty colour! Can't believe you designed your own dress!!
> 
> Me yesterday: Menswear inspired



Thanks vonnie, its a personal hobby only 
Love your suspenders and pants outfit! You certainly have the body to model...


----------



## juneping

vonnielicious said:


> ^That's a very pretty colour! Can't believe you designed your own dress!!
> 
> Me yesterday: Menswear inspired



agreed with rx....have you tried submitting photos to modeling agencies??


----------



## Montaukhighway

Myrkur said:


> Love it! What nail polish is that?



Thanks! The color is cocktail bling by essie


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks vonnie, its a personal hobby only
> Love your suspenders and pants outfit! You certainly have the body to model...





juneping said:


> agreed with rx....have you tried submitting photos to modeling agencies??



Thank you both 

Nah, I haven't tried out for modelling. I think I'm too short! Only 5'8".. models are like 5'10 and up! Unless I model in Asia, lol.


----------



## juneping

vonnielicious said:


> Thank you both
> 
> Nah, I haven't tried out for modelling. I think I'm too short! Only 5'8".. models are like 5'10 and up! Unless I model in Asia, lol.



not really...asians are less forgiving on height. there will never be an asian kate moss.


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> Work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much style but I designed the dress myself so Im posting this here!


 
Love the dress! 



vonnielicious said:


> ^That's a very pretty colour! Can't believe you designed your own dress!!
> 
> Me yesterday: Menswear inspired


 
Fab!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the outfit and the pop of purple shades platinum, I think the shade looks very pretty on you with your blond coloring....


 
Thankyou so much, you are always so sweet and kind and i am very grateful for that 



rx4dsoul said:


> Work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much style but I designed the dress myself so Im posting this here!


 
Wow you are certainly talented, and is that bag a Longchamp?


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Wow you are certainly talented, and is that bag a Longchamp?



Yes, it is , color is Praline...quite handy for work and something I can throw around!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Gaaacckkk...anything that sparkles is a winner for me! Love the Loubies!


----------



## Slavisa

Yesterday I wore a floral vintage wrap dress and today I wore:

Target jacket
French Pony skirt
Kookai t-shirt
J Crew Necklace
Bodhi Bag
Windsor Smith Wedges


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, it is , color is Praline...quite handy for work and something I can throw around!


 
I have frequently looked at them and have been unsure, but you sure rock yours, you have made me want one now


----------



## juneping




----------



## Myrkur

Awkward duckface since puppy didn't kiss back 





and my new Lavender classic m/l flap bag


----------



## sweetfacespout

Myrkur said:


> Awkward duckface since puppy didn't kiss back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new Lavender classic m/l flap bag


love the puppy/outfit/bag


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Slavisa said:


> Yesterday I wore a floral vintage wrap dress and today I wore:
> 
> Target jacket
> French Pony skirt
> Kookai t-shirt
> J Crew Necklace
> Bodhi Bag
> Windsor Smith Wedges


Love that vintage dress on you ..and I am LOVING your blog!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Slavisa

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Love that vintage dress on you ..and I am LOVING your blog!



Oh thank you so much!! I still get shocked that people read it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*juneping*

Loving the 2nd outfit June! Those pants are hot...

*Myrkur*

Oohh...puppy so cute! Now the bag ain't cute, its FABULOUS!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Slavisa said:


> \


You look so pretty in that printed dress! 



platinum_girly said:


>



Great casual vibe platinum!
Love the warm fur lined jacket !

Here's me a couple weeks ago with an LC Metal for work...
Sorry if I'm a bit OOT guys but this one is enabling *Platinum* 




The loose striped trousers I designed myself.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Couturable said:


> Yesterday's Outfit: Gap Shirt, Banana Republic Jacket, Kenneth Cole Pants, Steve Madden Boots, Ray Ban Sunnies & Marc Jacobs Bag.



I'm new to this thread and posted a question about mixing black, brown and olive. I love the way you've mixed a bunch of neutrals in this picture. I think you've just helped me decide it's ok - as long as the tones are right.


----------



## BlingADing

Myrkur said:


> Awkward duckface since puppy didn't kiss back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new Lavender classic m/l flap bag



Thanks to you, i think i need a gray or lavendar flap


----------



## BlingADing

Happy Friday ladies!!

Can you believe it's already been a week since Black Friday?  Keep those sales coming!

Happy Weekend


----------



## BlingADing

vonnielicious said:


> ^That's a very pretty colour! Can't believe you designed your own dress!!
> 
> Me yesterday: Menswear inspired



Cute suspenders!


----------



## xoxoCat

Yay, weekend's finally here! It's freezing up here in Vancouver!


----------



## xoxoCat

Myrkur said:


> Awkward duckface since puppy didn't kiss back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new Lavender classic m/l flap bag



I am so envious of your bag! Now that's a colour you don't see often on a classic flap...


----------



## Elsie87

Looking good ladies, as always! 

Went to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage. 
















More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!


----------



## Flip88

Once again, lovely! 



juneping said:


>


----------



## rx4dsoul

BlingADing said:


>


Love the mustard-colored top with the dark jeans!



xoxoCat said:


> Yay, weekend's finally here! It's freezing up here in Vancouver!


Never mind the cold , you look great with the flush on your cheeks 



Elsie87 said:


> Looking good ladies, as always!
> 
> Went to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.



Very elegant Elsie!


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> *juneping*
> 
> Loving the 2nd outfit June! Those pants are hot...
> 
> *Myrkur*
> 
> Oohh...puppy so cute! Now the bag ain't cute, its FABULOUS!





Flip88 said:


> Once again, lovely!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## Couturable

BAGWANNABE said:


> I'm new to this thread and posted a question about mixing black, brown and olive. I love the way you've mixed a bunch of neutrals in this picture. I think you've just helped me decide it's ok - as long as the tones are right.



Glad to be of help! The jacket is actually a deep navy blue, but I'm sure black would work well too.


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Great casual vibe platinum!
> Love the warm fur lined jacket !
> 
> Here's me a couple weeks ago with an LC Metal for work...
> Sorry if I'm a bit OOT guys but this one is enabling *Platinum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loose striped trousers I designed myself.


 
Lol you are such an enabler, you look fab


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Elsie87 said:


> Looking good ladies, as always!
> 
> Went to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage)



You look so fab!


----------



## juicybrat




----------



## tknight

Hey Ladies I have not posted any outfits on here in a while So here are a few.Tell what you think Dont be too hard on me..LOL
<a href="http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i182/tknight088/?action=view&amp;current=Fall2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i182/tknight088/Fall2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i182/tknight088/?action=view&amp;current=Fall14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i182/tknight088/Fall14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## flower71

xoxoCat said:


> Yay, weekend's finally here! It's freezing up here in Vancouver!


I lovee Vancouver! I'd be in a turtleneck and thick tights, I can't stand the cold. Like the look!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


>


I want those legs! and those leather pants, who from??


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> I want those legs! and those leather pants, who from??



thanks *flower*!! the leather pants are from leith which i got last year...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Going out for coffee with my friends:

Hope everyone's having a great weekend! 





Note: showing skin during December is not unusual in the tropics


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Sorry for the size of the pics... I still can't figure out how to resize them 

















Date night outfit with the hubby 
Additional pics and info are on my blog


----------



## LAvuittongirl

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Sorry for the size of the pics... I still can't figure out how to resize them
> 
> Date night outfit with the hubby
> Additional pics and info are on my blog



Divalicious!  . Love Ur style!


----------



## Flip88

Wow!! Stunning.




			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Sorry for the size of the pics... I still can't figure out how to resize them
> 
> Date night outfit with the hubby
> Additional pics and info are on my blog


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


>



LOVE! Seriously, June. I love everything. You are a rockstar. 



Myrkur said:


> Awkward duckface since puppy didn't kiss back



Adorable!



rx4dsoul said:


> The loose striped trousers I designed myself.



Wow! That's awesome. You look great.


----------



## lyndamac

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sorry for the size of the pics... I still can't figure out how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night outfit with the hubby
> Additional pics and info are on my blog


Stunning outfit songbirdDiva  totally FAB


----------



## rx4dsoul

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sorry for the size of the pics... I still can't figure out how to resize them



Fabulous!


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> LOVE! Seriously, June. I love everything. You are a rockstar.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's awesome. You look great.



oh *mia*...you are so sweet!!


----------



## Eva1991

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sorry for the size of the pics... I still can't figure out how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night outfit with the hubby
> Additional pics and info are on my blog



FAB outfit! It looks like a magazine photoshoot!


----------



## P.Y.T.

On my way to L.A. to meet up with friends for a day of shopping and dinner and drinks in the evening..

*Saturday*


----------



## P.Y.T.

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sorry for the size of the pics... I still can't figure out how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night outfit with the hubby
> Additional pics and info are on my blog



Work it mama!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

very nice songbirddiva, love the look!


----------



## vonnielicious

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to L.A. to meet up with friends for a day of shopping and dinner and drinks in the evening..
> 
> *Saturday*



Jealous how you can pull off thigh high boots! Those just look ridiculous on me and give me knee-cles (cankles up the knee LOL)

Here was me yesterday:


----------



## Flip88

Jeshika - lovely spikes and the green on your Bal looks great 
TKnight - couldn't get your link to open
Juicybrat - nice casual style
Rx4dasoul - so chic for a coffee ....lovely - the dress you designed I really like too
Songbirddiva - I have already commented on how great your outfit is but now I can see the pics larger (I was on my phone before) - your outfit so suits you.  The fur is gorgeous.  Not everyone can rock snakeskin pants - but you can!
Vonnielicious - you have such a great figure - everything looks great on you
Elsie87 - nice shoes
Slavisa - the skirt is fabulous
PYT - how sexy is that outfit!  You pull it off perfectly.


----------



## yellow08

p.y.t. said:


> on my way to l.a. To meet up with friends for a day of shopping and dinner and drinks in the evening..
> 
> *saturday*



*hot!*


----------



## yellow08

vonnielicious said:


> Jealous how you can pull off thigh high boots! Those just look ridiculous on me and give me knee-cles (cankles up the knee LOL)
> 
> Here was me yesterday:


Very cute! I'm loving polka dots this fall season


----------



## P.Y.T.

Vonnielicous, flipp88, Yellow08 -thank you ladies!!


----------



## tknight

I guess I will try this again lol








I made that clutch btw...
This is a fun fall picture that I took at my job


----------



## BlingADing

xoxoCat said:


> Yay, weekend's finally here! It's freezing up here in Vancouver!



Glad I'm a follower of your blog...stunning outfit.


----------



## BlingADing

Used my Old Navy Groupon for this coat!


----------



## Sparklybags

tknight said:


> I guess I will try this again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made that clutch btw...
> This is a fun fall picture that I took at my job




you look great!!! I love the lat outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:


> Wow! That's awesome. You look great.



thank you Mia!


----------



## rx4dsoul

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to L.A. to meet up with friends for a day of shopping and dinner and drinks in the evening..
> 
> *Saturday*



Sexy glam!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Flip88 said:


> Rx4dasoul - so chic for a coffee ....lovely - the dress you designed I really like too
> .


Thank you...it was a sort of an impromptu welcome party for a friend 



vonnielicious said:


> Here was me yesterday:


Great style as usual vonnie 



tknight said:


> I made that clutch btw...


Totally fab and talented !


----------



## rx4dsoul

BlingADing said:


> Used my Old Navy Groupon for this coat!



Love the pops of red and of course, the chanel!


----------



## Eva1991

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to L.A. to meet up with friends for a day of shopping and dinner and drinks in the evening..
> 
> *Saturday*



Love your style! Plus, great boots! I'm in an OTK boots mood these days! Who are they by??


----------



## LAvuittongirl

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> On my way to L.A. to meet up with friends for a day of shopping and dinner and drinks in the evening..
> 
> Saturday



Wow! Lovin the boots, can I ask what kind they are????  But I'm sure they prob wouldn't look half as good on me!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Rx4dsoul, Eva1991,LAvuittongirl - thank you ladies!


The boots are by "Marciano"  I have 4 OTK boots and these are my favorite! Next in line would be my Vera Wang  "Larissa"  flat OTK boot. Trust me I have tried just about every designer and brand and these particular ones fit me the best.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Marciano OTK wedge boot





DV OTK suede boot





Vera Wang Lavender OTK flat boot





Sidenote: I don't have any pictures of my Calvin Klein boots.


----------



## P.Y.T.

BlingADing said:


> Glad I'm a follower of your blog...stunning outfit.



Love the pictures...You look Fab!


----------



## juneping




----------



## ilovefashion87

I'm on the hunt for those Marciano boots! I scored the Vera Wang ones on eBay for a whopping $95! Love them all!





P.Y.T. said:


> Marciano OTK wedge boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DV OTK suede boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender OTK flat boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I don't have any pictures of my Calvin Klein boots.


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>



Lookin great June! Im liking how everyone is using red to add color to black/white outfits


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

tknight said:


> I guess I will try this again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made that clutch btw...
> This is a fun fall picture that I took at my job


All of the looks at so cute!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Couturable

Today's Outfit: Target Sweater, Club Monaco Pants, Aldo Heels, Michael Kors Bag.


----------



## P.Y.T.

P.Y.T. said:


> Marciano OTK wedge boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DV OTK suede boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender OTK flat boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I don't have any pictures of my Calvin Klein boots.


OMG! $96?? No way! That is a $600 boot! *Congrats*
I meant to quote ilovefashion not myself!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


>



You look FAB! And I love the pop red too..


----------



## Slavisa

Everyone looks so fab today!!

I am wearing a multi coloured silk Gorman dress & black Zara heels. 

The picture of me with the floral headband was not taken today, but included so you get a better idea of the dress. The waist band sits above my waist, on my ribs so makes me look thicker than I am! Grrr.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Slavisa said:


> Everyone looks so fab today!!
> 
> I am wearing a multi coloured silk Gorman dress & black Zara heels.
> 
> The picture of me with the floral headband was not taken today, but included so you get a better idea of the dress. The waist band sits above my waist, on my ribs so makes me look thicker than I am! Grrr.



Not at all, it is such a pretty dress and you look absolutely beautiful in it!
Im getting Sex and the City vibes with your flower accent


----------



## rx4dsoul

P.Y.T. said:


> Marciano OTK wedge boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DV OTK suede boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender OTK flat boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I don't have any pictures of my Calvin Klein boots.


Fab boots all! And you certainly have mile long legs to go with these


----------



## xoxoCat

BlingADing said:


> Glad I'm a follower of your blog...stunning outfit.



Aw thank you! I was feeling self-conscious in this too!


----------



## xoxoCat

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Target Sweater, Club Monaco Pants, Aldo Heels, Michael Kors Bag.



Love your hair!


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Lookin great June! Im liking how everyone is using red to add color to black/white outfits





P.Y.T. said:


> You look FAB! And I love the pop red too..



thank you ladies!!


----------



## Leighsdesign

I wanted to wear my new wool twill skirt to work today, so I took inspiration from the '30s.






Skirt: L.A.M.B. Shirt: J. Crew. Necklace: DANNIJO.

I apologize for the poor resolution; I'm stuck with my webcam for the moment. More angles and commentary are on my blog.

Hope you enjoyed this outfit. The skirt was a lot of fun to walk in!


----------



## Slavisa

rx4dsoul said:


> Not at all, it is such a pretty dress and you look absolutely beautiful in it!
> Im getting Sex and the City vibes with your flower accent


 
Just to clarify I don't normally gallivant around town in flower hats haha, it was for the races


----------



## P.Y.T.

Leighsdesign said:


> I wanted to wear my new wool twill skirt to work today, so I took inspiration from the '30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt: L.A.M.B. Shirt: J. Crew. Necklace: DANNIJO.
> 
> I apologize for the poor resolution; I'm stuck with my webcam for the moment. More angles and commentary are on my blog.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed this outfit. The skirt was a lot of fun to walk in!



You pull this look off very well. FAB!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Target Sweater, Club Monaco Pants, Aldo Heels, Michael Kors Bag.


 


Leighsdesign said:


> I wanted to wear my new wool twill skirt to work today, so I took inspiration from the '30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt: L.A.M.B. Shirt: J. Crew. Necklace: DANNIJO.
> 
> I apologize for the poor resolution; I'm stuck with my webcam for the moment. More angles and commentary are on my blog.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed this outfit. The skirt was a lot of fun to walk in!


 
Looovvve these outfits!
So classy and chic!!


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you...it was a sort of an impromptu welcome party for a friend
> 
> 
> Great style as usual vonnie
> 
> 
> Totally fab and talented !



Thanks rx4dsoul! You're always so well put together 

Me yesterday, complete with my brother's photobomb -.-;; haha


----------



## vonnielicious

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Target Sweater, Club Monaco Pants, Aldo Heels, Michael Kors Bag.



You're gorgeous!!! Head to toe


----------



## juicybrat

wilfred blazer, zara blouse, forever 21 knit and faux leather leggings and jimmy choo flats


----------



## Perfect Day

Love the Oxfords - very nice and ahain, a well put together outfit made special with a touch of fur.

Everyone looks great.



vonnielicious said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul! You're always so well put together
> 
> Me yesterday, complete with my brother's photobomb -.-;; haha


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

CK dress, CDC belt, CL Altadama peep toe in rouge patent, 20cm mini Kelly, YSL Arty ring


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

BlingADing said:
			
		

> Used my Old Navy Groupon for this coat!



Looking great!


----------



## Myrkur

No puppy today


----------



## Elsie87

Looking good, ladies! 


Inspired by my new avatar:
















More pics and details in my blog! :sunnies


----------



## P.Y.T.

On my way to work...

~H&M dress
~MNG by Mango leather belt
~Zara coat
~Tory Burch studded satchel
~Marciano OTK leather boots


----------



## vonnielicious

Perfect Day said:


> Love the Oxfords - very nice and ahain, a well put together outfit made special with a touch of fur.
> 
> Everyone looks great.




Thank you


----------



## vonnielicious

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots



Very classy, I love it


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots


 
Just gotta say your outfits are not super expensive but the way you style them, makes you look like a million bucks and super chic!!


----------



## Couturable

xoxoCat said:


> Love your hair!





rx4dsoul said:


> Looovvve these outfits!
> So classy and chic!!





vonnielicious said:


> You're gorgeous!!! Head to toe



Thanks so much everyone


----------



## BlingADing

From the ole blog today.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Myrkur said:


> No puppy today


 
That's a really cute outfit


----------



## LAvuittongirl

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots



Ur killin me w those boots!  I want!!!  Lol.  Looking good...as always


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Here's sumthin different... My child's outfit of the day!  Who says dressing boys can't b fun?? 

American apparel tee
Joes jeans paint splatter skinny jeans
Zara belt
Nordstrom's black plastic aviators


----------



## P.Y.T.

Vonnilicous, kfc68, LAvuittongirl - thank you!! 

@kcf68

Thank you.

For me I just buy what I like. I like to mix and match clothes, accessories with high end and low end if you will. But really its all about the "fit". I invest a good chunk of money just getting my clothes tailored to fit my petite frame. You would be surprised what a difference a few simple adjustments to a coat, blouse, pants, or skirt will make! From there it's all about your accessories..


----------



## P.Y.T.

LAvuittongirl said:


> Here's sumthin different... My child's outfit of the day!  Who says dressing boys can't b fun??
> 
> American apparel tee
> Joes jeans paint splatter skinny jeans
> Zara belt
> Nordstrom's black plastic aviators
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1537857


What a little cutie pie! Love the action shot..


----------



## lyndamac

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots


stunning outfit  classy & sexy!!  mmm i wonder if a 48 y/o could pull it off???


----------



## yellow08

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots



_*So Chic!!!*_
You really know how to dress for your frame!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Dinner with girlfriends.

CK dress, CDC belt, 20cm Kelly, CL Altadama 140 in rouge patent, YSL Arty ring


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LAvuittongirl said:


> Here's sumthin different... My child's outfit of the day!  Who says dressing boys can't b fun??
> 
> American apparel tee
> Joes jeans paint splatter skinny jeans
> Zara belt
> Nordstrom's black plastic aviators
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1537857



So cute!! And are those the ever-fashionable Thomas the Tank undies?  LOL, I have a 3 year old


----------



## vonnielicious

LAvuittongirl said:


> Here's sumthin different... My child's outfit of the day!  Who says dressing boys can't b fun??
> 
> American apparel tee
> Joes jeans paint splatter skinny jeans
> Zara belt
> Nordstrom's black plastic aviators
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1537857



omg SOOOOOOOOO cute!!!


I forgot to post yesterday's photo


----------



## LAvuittongirl

luvsagreatdeal:  no.. They're either Paul frank or toy story.  My son is not that into Thomas (thank goodness!).  Keke.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Vonnieliciois:  thnx!  . I love yesterday's outfit... I am SO into fur vests these days


----------



## beggarbaby

Hi guys, I've been thinking about shooting some of my outfits to try to figure out what works and what doesn't, so I thought it'd be cool to start posting in here soon, but... I don't have designer anything or heels! Not sure if there's enough eye candy for you guys in my wardrobe.


----------



## aliwishesbear

a recent outfit:


----------



## LAvuittongirl

And another one... Of my DS 

Long sleeved Burberry tee
Burberry scarf
Gucci belt
Joes skinny jeans
Creative recreation hi tops


----------



## P.Y.T.

beggarbaby said:


> Hi guys, I've been thinking about shooting some of my outfits to try to figure out what works and what doesn't, so I thought it'd be cool to start posting in here soon, but... I don't have designer anything or heels! Not sure if there's enough eye candy for you guys in my wardrobe.



You don't need to have designer clothes to post in this thread. I'm sure whatever you have will be FAB!

Post away....


----------



## P.Y.T.

aliwishesbear said:


> a recent outfit:




That reminds me! I need to pull out my little faux fur coat!


----------



## P.Y.T.

vonnielicious said:


> omg SOOOOOOOOO cute!!!
> 
> 
> I forgot to post yesterday's photo



Love this look! You pull this look off effortlessly. I have a fur vest as well but its a little big on me.


----------



## Couturable

BlingADing said:


> From the ole blog today.  Have a great day everyone!



Love the layering and the blue/brown combo!


----------



## BlingADing

Mustard again...I'm obsessed with mustard!


----------



## BlingADing

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots



Great outfit!  You look stylin' and warm


----------



## BlingADing

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Target Sweater, Club Monaco Pants, Aldo Heels, Michael Kors Bag.



Cute, cute, cute!  I'm now following along with your blog   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

BlingADing said:
			
		

> Mustard again...I'm obsessed with mustard!



Never knew mustard and blue can go so well together, and love your cardi!


----------



## beggarbaby

P.Y.T. said:


> You don't need to have designer clothes to post in this thread. I'm sure whatever you have will be FAB!
> 
> Post away....





I noticed what you said earlier about tailoring... I'm petite too - what do you usually get done? I wouldn't even begin to know what makes for a better fit!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

vonnielicious said:


> omg SOOOOOOOOO cute!!!
> 
> 
> I forgot to post yesterday's photo



1. you are gorgeous!
2. your outfit is perfection!
3. is your name vonnie????! mine is Evonne and my Dad called me Vonnie since I was little!


----------



## LAvuittongirl




----------



## Elsie87

Comfy and classic today:





















Details are in my blog!


----------



## Eva1991

Couturable said:


> Today's Outfit: Target Sweater, Club Monaco Pants, Aldo Heels, Michael Kors Bag.



Love the outfit and your hair-colour! I'm a natural brunette but with a pretty white complexion and I'm looking for colours to diy my hair, without however altering my natural hair colour (medium / dark brown). This is perfect!


----------



## Prada_Princess

What a gorgeous outfit to compliment a fall day!  I love the colors in the background of the leaves.  You outfit is amazing - I love that fur!!!!  Beautiful.  I also like the way you team it with a turtle neck dress.  The shoes (I note from Zara) finish off a fab outfit 



aliwishesbear said:


> a recent outfit:


----------



## *want it all*

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots


Girrrrrrl, you are one fierce lady!


----------



## juneping

me today...^_^


----------



## Nekko

^ awesome!!

Me










Retro leather jacket, purse and shirt all vintage.

American Apparel Disco Pants. Wedges from some boutique in Montreal


----------



## vonnielicious

flsurfergirl3 said:


> 1. you are gorgeous!
> 2. your outfit is perfection!
> 3. is your name vonnie????! mine is Evonne and my Dad called me Vonnie since I was little!



!! Thanks! Yap my name is Yvonne  Nice to meet you Evonne hahha~


----------



## vonnielicious

Me a few days ago:

Was trying out center parting my hair... but I have since gone back to side parting, LOL. Too intense for me hahaha~

NEW RM bag


----------



## Flip88

What a gorgeous outfit for so many reasons 



Nekko said:


> ^ awesome!!
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retro leather jacket, purse and shirt all vintage.
> 
> American Apparel Disco Pants. Wedges from some boutique in Montreal


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


> me today...^_^


----------



## Nekko

Flip88 said:


> What a gorgeous outfit for so many reasons



Thank you so much


----------



## P.Y.T.

Nekko said:


> ^ awesome!!
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retro leather jacket, purse and shirt all vintage.
> 
> American Apparel Disco Pants. Wedges from some boutique in Montreal



I love everything about this look!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nekko said:
			
		

> ^ awesome!!
> 
> Me
> 
> Retro leather jacket, purse and shirt all vintage.
> 
> American Apparel Disco Pants. Wedges from some boutique in Montreal



Super edgy outfit, love!! What bag is it? It's perfect for the whole look


----------



## Slavisa

Yesterday was a Target dress (which never fails to get compliments) and my standard bag and shoes. Cole haan & Windsor smith.


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


>



thank you!!


----------



## xoxoCat

BlingADing said:


> Mustard again...I'm obsessed with mustard!



Love the pattern of your blazer, and the colour of your top. I needed something in mustard too. The colour, not the food.


----------



## xoxoCat

Myrkur said:


> No puppy today



love love loooove EVERYTHING about this! Where's your sweater from, if I may ask? It's so beautiful.


----------



## Myrkur

xoxoCat said:


> love love loooove EVERYTHING about this! Where's your sweater from, if I may ask? It's so beautiful.



Ah thank you! It's from Zara, I think they have some similar sweaters in store now.


----------



## butterfly_baby

BlingADing said:


> Mustard again...I'm obsessed with mustard!



Sorry to ask, I am just trying to improve my LV skills.  Are your bags authentic?


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Elsie87

Details in my blog!


----------



## Couturable

Eva1991 said:


> Love the outfit and your hair-colour! I'm a natural brunette but with a pretty white complexion and I'm looking for colours to diy my hair, without however altering my natural hair colour (medium / dark brown). This is perfect!



Thanks so much  Good luck with your hair!



BlingADing said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  I'm now following along with your blog   Thanks for sharing!



Thanks!!! Following yours as well  Great outfits!


----------



## Nekko

P.Y.T. said:


> I love everything about this look!



Thank you 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Super edgy outfit, love!! What bag is it? It's perfect for the whole look



Thank you, the purse is actually a thrift find.  Fenneli? is the brand haha.  Never heard of it.  But fell in love with the fact it can be worn different ways.


----------



## purse collector

Me I haven't done this in a while...too busy with a toddler.  Now off to clean her room :shame:.

black cardigan from splendid, equipment navy with white polka dots blouse with a tie neck, Hudson skinnies, heart necklace from tiffany, collar necklace made by me (mariemichelle designs) and bracelets made by me (mariemichelle designs), shoes are from zara, black rayban wayfarer rx eyeglasses


----------



## BlingADing

butterfly_baby said:


> Sorry to ask, I am just trying to improve my LV skills.  Are your bags authentic?



My speedy b is from the LV store, the rest have been tpf authenticated...so my authenticity is at the trust of the pros . Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> Me a few days ago:
> 
> Was trying out center parting my hair... but I have since gone back to side parting, LOL. Too intense for me hahaha~
> 
> NEW RM bag



You l


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> Me a few days ago:
> 
> Was trying out center parting my hair... but I have since gone back to side parting, LOL. Too intense for me hahaha~
> 
> NEW RM bag



You look fab as always Vonnie! And that new Swing is really beautiful too


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nekko said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, the purse is actually a thrift find.  Fenneli? is the brand haha.  Never heard of it.  But fell in love with the fact it can be worn different ways.



Nice! I love things that can be worn differently, like you have multiple bags instead of just one


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel jacket:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## twdavis

You ALWAYS look great!! I especially LOVE the shoulder detail on this jacket!!!!








angelastoel said:


>


----------



## .jourdyn.

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Chanel jacket:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the jacket!


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> Me I haven't done this in a while...too busy with a toddler. Now off to clean her room :shame:.
> 
> black cardigan from splendid, equipment navy with white polka dots blouse with a tie neck, Hudson skinnies, heart necklace from tiffany, collar necklace made by me (mariemichelle designs) and bracelets made by me (mariemichelle designs), shoes are from zara, black rayban wayfarer rx eyeglasses


 
I miss your post's in this thread! I'm glad to see that you're posting again. I guess you could say that I was on HIATUS for a while...BTW, you look great as always.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> Chanel jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Awesome! I really like the contrast between the different prints!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Yesterday:  casual Saturday fun day.  On our way to knotts!


----------



## soleilbrun

aliwishesbear said:


> a recent outfit:


 I love everything about this!  Can I get details on the shoes?

Thanks


----------



## Caribeandiva

I took these back in July out with a friend. I absolutely adore this dress!!


----------



## twdavis

I can see why you always get compliments! VERY cute dress!!!!!!




Slavisa said:


> Yesterday was a Target dress (which never fails to get compliments) and my standard bag and shoes. Cole haan & Windsor smith.


----------



## twdavis

Love your style! I like mustard as well....but I'm REALLY obsessed with your new LOUIS!! 




BlingADing said:


> Mustard again...I'm obsessed with mustard!


----------



## Caribeandiva

twdavis said:


> Love your style! I like mustard as well....but I'm REALLY obsessed with your new LOUIS!!


me too! That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Very casual Sunday.  Kids bday party attire


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> You look fab as always Vonnie! And that new Swing is really beautiful too



Thank you love


----------



## vonnielicious

This was me on Friday


----------



## LAvuittongirl

vonnielicious said:
			
		

> This was me on Friday



So envious of Ur long legs!


----------



## purse collector

P.Y.T. said:


> I miss your post's in this thread! I'm glad to see that you're posting again. I guess you could say that I was on HIATUS for a while...BTW, you look great as always.



Thanks girl!  I miss ur outfit pics too.  I've been busy with my very energetic 2 year old .


----------



## titania029

Lovely dress, beautiful shine!



Caribeandiva said:


> I took these back in July out with a friend. I absolutely adore this dress!!


----------



## tobilove

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots


Wow! Stunning outfit!


----------



## tobilove

Caribeandiva said:


> I took these back in July out with a friend. I absolutely adore this dress!!


Gorgeous dress & photos!! I especially like the second photo.


----------



## kiwishopper

Balenciaga Moto jacket with Alexander McQueen scarf over the weekend. More pictures can be found in my blog


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Attended a 50th birthday celebration this weekend 











Dress- Aqua Faith
Shoes- YSL Tribtoo
More pics and info on my blog


----------



## Slavisa

Levi jeans
Forever 21 top
J crew necklace
DKNY watch


----------



## Eva1991

*kiwishopper*, I love the rock-chic vibe of this outfit! You have a really rare McQueen scarf, I've never seen it on tpf!
*
SongbirdDiva*, I really like the outfit, especially the shoes and the belt! A perfect example of how you can glam-up a little-black-dress with the right accessories!

*Slavisa*, I love your cardi!!!!


----------



## Caribeandiva

titania029 said:


> Lovely dress, beautiful shine!


 


tobilove said:


> Gorgeous dress & photos!! I especially like the second photo.


 Thank you!


----------



## Caribeandiva

SongbirdDiva said:


> Attended a 50th birthday celebration this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress- Aqua Faith
> Shoes- YSL Tribtoo
> More pics and info on my blog


 You are very pretty!  I'm one of your subscribers on youtube btw.


----------



## P.Y.T.

SongbirdDiva said:


> Attended a 50th birthday celebration this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress- Aqua Faith
> Shoes- YSL Tribtoo
> More pics and info on my blog



Love the little black dress! Btw, I have those blue Zaras heels too.


----------



## juneping




----------



## Chanel 0407

Hey June, you look fab as always.  Is that pandora new?  Looks great.  Also love your LV scarf.



juneping said:


>


----------



## P.Y.T.

Last night...
~wrap sweater (thrift store)
~leather pencil skirt (vintage)
~dolce vita suede OTK boots 
~AW Rocco bag
~MNG by mango leather belt

On my way to get a quick bite to eat and then to the movies with my sister.


----------



## kiwishopper

Calvin Klein faux chinchilla fur coat and Levi's ID Curve Skinny jeans 
More pictures on my blog.


----------



## kiwishopper

Eva1991 said:


> *kiwishopper*, I love the rock-chic vibe of this outfit! You have a really rare McQueen scarf, I've never seen it on tpf!
> 
> *SongbirdDiva*, I really like the outfit, especially the shoes and the belt! A perfect example of how you can glam-up a little-black-dress with the right accessories!
> 
> *Slavisa*, I love your cardi!!!!


 
Thanks Eva! This is my first McQueen too!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Eva1991 said:


> *kiwishopper*, I love the rock-chic vibe of this outfit! You have a really rare McQueen scarf, I've never seen it on tpf!
> *
> SongbirdDiva*, I really like the outfit, especially the shoes and the belt! A perfect example of how you can glam-up a little-black-dress with the right accessories!
> 
> *Slavisa*, I love your cardi!!!!



Thank you so much 



Caribeandiva said:


> You are very pretty!  I'm one of your subscribers on youtube btw.



aww, thank you so much 



P.Y.T. said:


> Love the little black dress! Btw, I have those blue Zaras heels too.



Thank you so much. I love those heels


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hey June, you look fab as always.  Is that pandora new?  Looks great.  Also love your LV scarf.



thanks!! and yes...pandora.



P.Y.T. said:


> Last night...
> ~wrap sweater (thrift store)
> ~leather pencil skirt (vintage)
> ~dolce vita suede OTK boots
> ~AW Rocco bag
> ~MNG by mango leather belt
> 
> On my way to get a quick bite to eat and then to the movies with my sister.



love how you belt the sweater...


----------



## juneping

kiwishopper said:


> Calvin Klein faux chinchilla fur coat and Levi's ID Curve Skinny jeans
> More pictures on my blog.



kiwi, nice fur jacket, the color is gorgy!


----------



## kiwishopper

juneping said:


> kiwi, nice fur jacket, the color is gorgy!



Thank June!!


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## Eva1991

^^ Love this look BlingADing!!! Especially the cardi in the first pic! Plus, I really like the way you wear your Chanels, I've noticed that you prefer to carry them crossbody. I'd like to try it too but I wonder if it makes your arm a bit sore when the bag is fully loaded.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Wow! You have a great figure for such an outfit. I love your blog - you got great style.




SongbirdDiva said:


> Attended a 50th birthday celebration this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress- Aqua Faith
> Shoes- YSL Tribtoo
> More pics and info on my blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

Everyone looks absolutely FAB!!! Ive been away and I miss being here with all these wonderful stylish ladies...
Monday work...


----------



## smokinhot

P.Y.T. said:


> Love the little black dress! Btw, I have those blue Zaras heels too.




You look great there!


----------



## BlingADing

Eva1991 said:


> ^^ Love this look BlingADing!!! Especially the cardi in the first pic! Plus, I really like the way you wear your Chanels, I've noticed that you prefer to carry them crossbody. I'd like to try it too but I wonder if it makes your arm a bit sore when the bag is fully loaded.



Hi Eva- surprisingly the Chanel chain doesn't bother my shoulder, but when it's heavy, it bobs back and forth a little too much when I walk...meaning, I'm afraid I'll wear down the lambskin too quickly.  Other than that, I enjoy it crossbody with casual outfits.  Thanks for your questions/ comments


----------



## Nekko

Everyone looks super awesome!!!!!

The Rocco is so versatile eh?  Can be dressed up or down 

This is me before I headed out to the Vancouver Christmas Market







This is the Xmas tree in the lobby as well as the rest of my outfit.  Vintage hobo sweater


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:


> Everyone looks super awesome!!!!!
> 
> The Rocco is so versatile eh?  Can be dressed up or down



Love the jacket Nekko...you got a great eye for vintage finds!
And yes, the Rocco is awesome!


----------



## rx4dsoul

where is *Platinum*? I'm missing her around here


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the jacket Nekko...you got a great eye for vintage finds!
> And yes, the Rocco is awesome!



Thank you   I love hunting for unexpected things


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## rx4dsoul

BlingADing said:


>



Beautiful outfit!! And love the DIY glitter nails on your blog....so pretty, glam and perfect for xmas


----------



## smokinhot

kiwishopper said:


> Calvin Klein faux chinchilla fur coat and Levi's ID Curve Skinny jeans
> More pictures on my blog.



Like tht fur!!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## ShoeLover

Great outfits ladies! 
This is what I wore last weekend. Actually I've been wearing the same mini/tights combo nonstop.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

BlingADing said:


>



I love your red tights! I must get some.


----------



## vonnielicious

Shabam! Here's me  More pics on my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>


There you are! Been wondering where you went
Love the all black outfit, makes you look sleek...



ShoeLover said:


>


Love your bag!!



vonnielicious said:


>


Love the color combo and skirt vonnie...


----------



## purse collector

P.Y.T. said:


> Last night...
> ~wrap sweater (thrift store)
> ~leather pencil skirt (vintage)
> ~dolce vita suede OTK boots
> ~AW Rocco bag
> ~MNG by mango leather belt
> 
> On my way to get a quick bite to eat and then to the movies with my sister.



Oh EM gee!  Very chic...I love this


----------



## initialed

*ShoeLover* - Love it!


----------



## tobilove

From Saturday...


----------



## voodoo_mary

i've been away for a while








vintage 1950s cotton dress, cole haan flats, vintage belt








vintage polyester dress from japan, vintage dior bag









vintage sweater , knit dress with pedder red shoes.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

voodoo_mary said:


> i've been away for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage 1950s cotton dress, cole haan flats, vintage belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage polyester dress from japan, vintage dior bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage sweater , knit dress with pedder red shoes.


 
Love, love all your vintage pieces, especially the last one!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> There you are! Been wondering where you went
> Love the all black outfit, makes you look sleek..


 
Thanks babe, i had sooo much going on, my daughter got a kitten, then she got the chickenpox and then on top of it all i have been preparing for Christmas, i am exhausted already, lol! Hope that you have been well xoxo


----------



## Myrkur

voodoo_mary said:


> i've been away for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage 1950s cotton dress, cole haan flats, vintage belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage polyester dress from japan, vintage dior bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage sweater , knit dress with pedder red shoes.


You look so cute


----------



## mrsMP

WOW! Love this!!! 



voodoo_mary said:


> i've been away for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage 1950s cotton dress, cole haan flats, vintage belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage polyester dress from japan, vintage dior bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage sweater , knit dress with pedder red shoes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

voodoo_mary said:


> i've been away for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage 1950s cotton dress, cole haan flats, vintage belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage polyester dress from japan, vintage dior bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage sweater , knit dress with pedder red shoes.



love love love your dresses!!! sooo pretty!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Tobi, I love that outfit, especially the belt!

You look really classy.


----------



## xoxoCat

Most recent.


----------



## Elsie87

Looking fab, ladies! 


*Tobi*: Great look; love the leather jacket!

*Mary*: Gorgeous!!! That first vintage dress is amazing!

*Cat*: Cute! Love the jacket!


----------



## Elsie87

Seventies inspired today:





















Details in my blog!


----------



## ialexisstewart

My work outfit. I'm not prepared for the winter here in San Antonio. I really thought it was hot all year round so i got rid of all my winter clothes, biiiiiiggg mistake! On my way to Nordstrom, I work in Savvy  

Top: Obey
Jacket: Banana Republic 
Jeans: Rag & Bone Raw wash
Boots: Dolce Vita


----------



## Elsie87

ialexisstewart said:


> My work outfit. I'm not prepared for the winter here in San Antonio. I really thought it was hot all year round so i got rid of all my winter clothes, biiiiiiggg mistake! On my way to Nordstrom, I work in Savvy
> 
> Top: Obey
> Jacket: Banana Republic
> Jeans: Rag & Bone Raw wash
> Boots: Dolce Vita


 
Love the top!


----------



## Eva1991

xoxoCat said:


> Most recent.



LOVE this look! So polished!


----------



## la_Monita

Everyone looks fab on here!

earlier this week:








Winter is really coming.. ugh


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks *Elsie* and *Eva*!


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing black Balenciaga motocycle jacket with silver zipper today


----------



## voodoo_mary

d&g denim top, vintage skirt, marni purse, vince camuto shoes, marc jacobs sunglasses








m.s bustier top, habitual jeans, chanel mini bag, vince camuto shoes





marc feffer dress, vintage belt, liz clairborne bag, pedder red wedges


----------



## BlingADing

xoxoCat said:


> Most recent.



I have similar rainboots- looks so cute on you!


----------



## BlingADing

la_Monita said:


> Everyone looks fab on here!
> 
> earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is really coming.. ugh



Looking so fresh and chic, girlfriend!


----------



## BlingADing

voodoo_mary said:


> i've been away for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage 1950s cotton dress, cole haan flats, vintage belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage polyester dress from japan, vintage dior bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage sweater , knit dress with pedder red shoes.



excuse me, you need to start a blog!  I looooove vintage looks...keep posting


----------



## ialexisstewart

Elsie87 said:


> Love the top!



Thank you Elsie!


----------



## ialexisstewart

voodoo_mary said:


> d&g denim top, vintage skirt, marni purse, vince camuto shoes, marc jacobs sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.s bustier top, habitual jeans, chanel mini bag, vince camuto shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc feffer dress, vintage belt, liz clairborne bag, pedder red wedges


I loveth m.s bustier top, girl! You look faaaabuuuloous!


----------



## Slavisa

Last nights outfit for the office Christmas party:

ASOS Ponti dress with pockets 
Review belt
Bodhi bag
Windsor smith shoes 
Party hat


----------



## chloe_chanel

Slavisa said:


> Last nights outfit for the office Christmas party:
> 
> ASOS Ponti dress with pockets
> Review belt
> Bodhi bag
> Windsor smith shoes
> Party hat



Hot outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

voodoo_mary said:


> marc feffer dress, vintage belt, liz clairborne bag, pedder red wedges


You have such great taste in dresses!!! 



kiwishopper said:


>


bal jacket and bag = winning combo anytime



platinum_girly said:


>


loving the rocco on you! Its winter there huh? You seem to be dressing warmly all the time now


----------



## rx4dsoul

la_Monita said:


> Everyone looks fab on here!
> 
> Winter is really coming.. ugh


Very pretty!! 



Slavisa said:


> Last nights outfit for the office Christmas party:
> 
> ASOS Ponti dress with pockets
> Review belt
> Bodhi bag
> Windsor smith shoes
> Party hat


Thats one hot outfit!!


----------



## vonnielicious

I've been so busy. I forgot to post ;(

Here were the last 2 days with 2 very different looks


----------



## Elsie87

la_Monita said:


> Everyone looks fab on here!
> 
> earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is really coming.. ugh


 
Aaah the Belgian coast! You look great!



platinum_girly said:


>


 
I'm in love with your AW! 



kiwishopper said:


> Wearing black Balenciaga motocycle jacket with silver zipper today


 
That jacket is TDF!



voodoo_mary said:


> d&g denim top, vintage skirt, marni purse, vince camuto shoes, marc jacobs sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.s bustier top, habitual jeans, chanel mini bag, vince camuto shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc feffer dress, vintage belt, liz clairborne bag, pedder red wedges


 
Gorgeous looks!



Slavisa said:


> Last nights outfit for the office Christmas party:
> 
> ASOS Ponti dress with pockets
> Review belt
> Bodhi bag
> Windsor smith shoes
> Party hat


 
That dress is stunning!



vonnielicious said:


> I've been so busy. I forgot to post ;(
> 
> Here were the last 2 days with 2 very different looks


 
Beautiful! That bow tie belt is adorable!


----------



## Elsie87

Out to dinner tonight:





















More pictures and details in my blog!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Slavisa said:


> Last nights outfit for the office Christmas party:
> 
> ASOS Ponti dress with pockets
> Review belt
> Bodhi bag
> Windsor smith shoes
> Party hat



So hot! You look gorg!


----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and details in my blog!



Love the dress and accessories!!!  You look great.


This is my outfit from inside out.  a layering effort






first jacket





final jacket


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> loving the rocco on you! Its winter there huh? You seem to be dressing warmly all the time now


 
Lol it surely is, it is freezing here right now, i am keeping my fingers crossed for snow next week, eep! 



Elsie87 said:


> I'm in love with your AW!


 
Thankyou hunny, and you know you always look fabulous


----------



## Elsie87

Nekko said:


> Love the dress and accessories!!! You look great.
> 
> 
> This is my outfit from inside out. a layering effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final jacket


 
Thank you! Wow, love the entire look, esp. the furry accents! 



Thanks *PG*!


----------



## Perfect Day

Your boots look sooooooooo warm and cozy  Nice outfit



Nekko said:


> Love the dress and accessories!!!  You look great.
> 
> 
> This is my outfit from inside out.  a layering effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final jacket


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> More pictures and details in my blog!


I love the print on your dress!!



Nekko said:


>


Very cute!! You look like an Eskimo princess


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

I wore this to my jobs Christmas party.


----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! Wow, love the entire look, esp. the furry accents!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *PG*!



Thank you 



Perfect Day said:


> Your boots look sooooooooo warm and cozy  Nice outfit



Yeah totally!!  I wanted boots like these forever! So happy when I finally got them.



rx4dsoul said:


> I love the print on your dress!!
> 
> 
> Very cute!! You look like an Eskimo princess


Thank you


----------



## vonnielicious

Elsie87 said:


> Beautiful! That bow tie belt is adorable!



Thanks hun!

Here's me yesterday. Something more festive for the season 
More on my blog!

Top: HM / Shorts: Talula / Tights: Pretty Polly / Bag: Rebecca Minkoff / Shoes: Tory Burch


----------



## voodoo_mary

ELSIE87
that dress is so rich and pretty! love the patterns on it.


----------



## juneping

vonnielicious said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Here's me yesterday. Something more festive for the season
> More on my blog!
> 
> Top: HM / Shorts: Talula / Tights: Pretty Polly / Bag: Rebecca Minkoff / Shoes: Tory Burch



i am a scarf freak....so where did you get the lovely scarf???? 
love the entire assembly.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ms.MelissaD said:


> I wore this to my jobs Christmas party.


You look hot! Hope you had a great party



vonnielicious said:


>



Very sexy tights Vonnie!


----------



## Caribeandiva

Ms.MelissaD said:


> I wore this to my jobs Christmas party.


 Neutral with a pop of turquoise! Love it!


----------



## jigga85

Getting chilly in Vancity!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jigga85 said:


> Getting chilly in Vancity!



Looking great!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Me today:
Dress: Marc Jacobs
Bolero: no brand
Puppy: Shihtzu


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Very sexy tights Vonnie!



Thanks 



juneping said:


> i am a scarf freak....so where did you get the lovely scarf????
> love the entire assembly.



It was my secret santa gift this year!! I don't know where she got it 
And thanks 333


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Me today:
> Dress: Marc Jacobs
> Bolero: no brand
> Puppy: Shihtzu



You have a beautiful smile  First thing I noticed in the pic!



jigga85 said:


> Getting chilly in Vancity!



Nice to see another Vancouverite  Looking good!


----------



## BlingADing

Tis the season to BLING!  I'm easily distracted by shiny stuff


----------



## rx4dsoul

vonnielicious said:


> You have a beautiful smile  First thing I noticed in the pic!


Thank you Vonnie!



BlingADing said:


> Tis the season to BLING!  I'm easily distracted by shiny stuff


You look pretty all glammed up!
And who doesn't love bling!


----------



## Elsie87

jigga85 said:


> Getting chilly in Vancity!


 
You look fab! Love the pics!



rx4dsoul said:


> Me today:
> Dress: Marc Jacobs
> Bolero: no brand
> Puppy: Shihtzu


 
Awww, that pup is adorable, and so is your dress!



BlingADing said:


> Tis the season to BLING! I'm easily distracted by shiny stuff


 
LOVE the entire look!


----------



## Elsie87

Another "dress + tights + CLs" look for me today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

*Rx* & *voodoo_mary*:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> Another "dress + tights + CLs" look for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Oh-ehm-geee...that bag is TDF !!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

BlingADing said:


> Tis the season to BLING!  I'm easily distracted by shiny stuff



'tid the season indeed!  And I LOVE that skirt! Now you're seriously making me crave a sequin skirt more than ever...


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Oh man, I have been gone from this place WAY too long! I've missed out on so many awesome outfits! But I guess that's what happens when you've got exams, work, Christmas-preparations AND a shopping trip to London all crammed into the space of a few weeks.  But hey, at least I've got a bunch of outfits stockpiled that I can fiiiinally show you guys.  Yey! 

This one's from today. The romper is from Chloé, the knit jacket from AllSaints Spitalfields, the boots from Clark's, rings from YSL and Soo Ihn Kim, and necklace is DIY (gift from a friend). And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## miu miu1

jigga85 said:


> Getting chilly in Vancity!



Love your style, you look great


----------



## juneping

me today.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Nekko

platinum_girly said:


>



LOVE this!!  the socks and boots are awesome.  

my outfit for boyfriend's company party.


----------



## platinum_girly

Wow you look GORGEOUS, and i just love your hair!!!



Nekko said:


> LOVE this!! the socks and boots are awesome.
> 
> my outfit for boyfriend's company party.


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>


Very sexy! Love the cardi and shorts and boots combo!



Nekko said:


>


Girl, you look hot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:


>


That romper is soo cute! And so are you!



juneping said:


> me today.


Looking great for winter Juneping


----------



## vonnielicious

Me yesterday:

Muubaa leather jacket / Suzy Shier scarf / Dynamite Tee / J brand / Dolce Vita boots

[


----------



## kohl_mascara

Wow, everyone's pics are so professionally done and everyone looks so hot! This is my first time posting in this thread, so I'm not quite sure how it's done!  I just snapped a quick pic of myself on my way out.

Hair is a bit messy but I layered my J. Crew black wool cardigan over a vince tank top (for warmth), my J. Crew blazer, J. Crew skinny belt, Max Mara scarf, SF headband, and some bits of jewelry (Tiffany gold stud heart earrings, Cartier love & pave trinity ring, H clic-clac, Rolex & SF charm bracelet).  I am also wearing tights from Zara (can't see because of my dresser!) with my vara flats!


----------



## MJDaisy

platinum_girly said:


>



love this look PG!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

Nekko said:


> LOVE this!!  the socks and boots are awesome.
> 
> my outfit for boyfriend's company party.



Beauuuutiful hair!


----------



## voodoo_mary

d&g dress, vintage chanel purse, vince camuto shoes


----------



## Nekko

xoxoCat said:


> Beauuuutiful hair!



Thanks, I just got it done that day,



rx4dsoul said:


> Very sexy! Love the cardi and shorts and boots combo!
> 
> 
> Girl, you look hot!



Thank you 



platinum_girly said:


> Wow you look GORGEOUS, and i just love your hair!!!



Thank you.



voodoo_mary said:


> d&g dress, vintage chanel purse, vince camuto shoes




Love the dress, I wish it was warm enough for me to wear that where I live


----------



## vonnielicious

kohl_mascara said:


> Wow, everyone's pics are so professionally done and everyone looks so hot! This is my first time posting in this thread, so I'm not quite sure how it's done!  I just snapped a quick pic of myself on my way out.
> 
> Hair is a bit messy but I layered my J. Crew black wool cardigan over a vince tank top (for warmth), my J. Crew blazer, J. Crew skinny belt, Max Mara scarf, SF headband, and some bits of jewelry (Tiffany gold stud heart earrings, Cartier love & pave trinity ring, H clic-clac, Rolex & SF charm bracelet).  I am also wearing tights from Zara (can't see because of my dresser!) with my vara flats!



Haha I totally have the same cell phone bunny ear case!  You look cute!


----------



## kohl_mascara

vonnielicious said:


> Haha I totally have the same cell phone bunny ear case!  You look cute!



LOL thank you!  What color do you have??  I took off the tail because it kept coming off, but I love the case!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

rx4dsoul said:


> That romper is soo cute! And so are you!
> 
> 
> Looking great for winter Juneping



Thank you SO much, sweetie!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Very sexy! Love the cardi and shorts and boots combo!


 


MJDaisy said:


> love this look PG!!!


 
Thankyou both, lovely ladies


----------



## Elsie87

Nekko said:


> LOVE this!! the socks and boots are awesome.
> 
> my outfit for boyfriend's company party.


 
Fierce!


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

That is SUCH a great bag, *Elsie*! I love the embossing or texture (or whatever you wanna call it) of the leather. Gives a really nice edge to such a classic bag. 

Anyway, here's my outfit for the day.  The vest is from Halston, shirt from Esprit, scarf from Acne Studios, boots from Frye, parkas from H&M men's department, jeans from Zara, bracelets from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and ring from YSL.  And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


Love the simple and understated chic outfit you have on.



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That is SUCH a great bag, *Elsie*! I love the embossing or texture (or whatever you wanna call it) of the leather. Gives a really nice edge to such a classic bag.



Ring!


----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> Fierce!



Thank you 



Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the bag! and the way you embellished it.



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That is SUCH a great bag, *Elsie*! I love the embossing or texture (or whatever you wanna call it) of the leather. Gives a really nice edge to such a classic bag.
> 
> Anyway, here's my outfit for the day.  The vest is from Halston, shirt from Esprit, scarf from Acne Studios, boots from Frye, parkas from H&M men's department, jeans from Zara, bracelets from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and ring from YSL.  And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!



Love the tights and the boots!


----------



## vonnielicious

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL thank you!  What color do you have??  I took off the tail because it kept coming off, but I love the case!



Mine is actually for my blackberry, but it's black so it blends in with the phone  I also took off the tail because it was type with tail there all the time


----------



## Elsie87

*Placebo, rx* & *Nekko*:


----------



## Elsie87

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That is SUCH a great bag, *Elsie*! I love the embossing or texture (or whatever you wanna call it) of the leather. Gives a really nice edge to such a classic bag.
> 
> Anyway, here's my outfit for the day.  The vest is from Halston, shirt from Esprit, scarf from Acne Studios, boots from Frye, parkas from H&M men's department, jeans from Zara, bracelets from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and ring from YSL.  And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


 
Fab look; love the layering and the accessories!


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## aliwishesbear

soleilbrun said:


> I love everything about this!  Can I get details on the shoes?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks!  the shoes are from zara


----------



## aliwishesbear

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That is SUCH a great bag, *Elsie*! I love the embossing or texture (or whatever you wanna call it) of the leather. Gives a really nice edge to such a classic bag.
> 
> Anyway, here's my outfit for the day.  The vest is from Halston, shirt from Esprit, scarf from Acne Studios, boots from Frye, parkas from H&M men's department, jeans from Zara, bracelets from Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen and ring from YSL.  And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!



love the boots!


----------



## Nekko

Merry Christmas all you fierce fashionistas.  This is my boyfriend and my ugly Christmas sweater haha.


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## jigga85

This is what I wore today!


----------



## HauteMama

BlingADing said:


>


 
LOVE this outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


I like your blouse...(probably because I have one that looks like it) hehe



Nekko said:


> Merry Christmas all you fierce fashionistas.  This is my boyfriend and my ugly Christmas sweater haha.


You two make a cute couple! Merry Christmas to both of you too




BlingADing said:


>


Love the pink on black!


jigga85 said:


> This is what I wore today!



Fierce! And I really like the bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today :
Dress by Kamiseta, C&K mustard shoes, Rebecca Minkoff Boyfriend clutch


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

aliwishesbear said:


> love the boots!



Thank you!  So do I. 



Elsie87 said:


> Fab look; love the layering and the accessories!



Thank you, sweetie!  Layering is kinda "my thing".


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*. 

Meanwhile, I got an early Christmas present today; my grades for the semester, and they're all good. YEY!  So time to celebrate with another outfit! 

The dress is from Maje, the clutch from Whistles, shoes and ring from YSL and bracelet from McQueen.  And as always, there's more details on my blog!


----------



## Myrkur

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got an early Christmas present today; my grades for the semester, and they're all good. YEY!  So time to celebrate with another outfit!
> 
> The dress is from Maje, the clutch from Whistles, shoes and ring from YSL and bracelet from McQueen.  And as always, there's more details on my blog!


You look stunning!!! But I would never wear suede YSL pumps in snow


----------



## Myrkur

jigga85 said:


> This is what I wore today!



You look great


----------



## juneping

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got an early Christmas present today; my grades for the semester, and they're all good. YEY!  So time to celebrate with another outfit!
> 
> The dress is from Maje, the clutch from Whistles, shoes and ring from YSL and bracelet from McQueen.  And as always, there's more details on my blog!



you look so beautiful!!

here is me today


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Myrkur said:


> You look stunning!!! But I would never wear suede YSL pumps in snow



Haha! Yeah, neither would I, actually. I only wore them out for like, two minutes to take the pictures and then ran straight back inside again and brushed the snow off.  Thankfully it was very cold and the snow was very dry, so the pumps were perfectly fine.


----------



## jjensen

Love this outfit!!!! Stunning! 


PlaceboGiraffe said:


>


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got an early Christmas present today; my grades for the semester, and they're all good. YEY!  So time to celebrate with another outfit!
> 
> The dress is from Maje, the clutch from Whistles, shoes and ring from YSL and bracelet from McQueen.  And as always, there's more details on my blog!



You look fabulous as usual!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*.


Thank you Placebo! And you look absolutely secy with that LBD and the snow all around



juneping said:


> here is me today


Love your style June...always some element of edge to your outfits


----------



## platinum_girly

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got an early Christmas present today; my grades for the semester, and they're all good. YEY!  So time to celebrate with another outfit!
> 
> The dress is from Maje, the clutch from Whistles, shoes and ring from YSL and bracelet from McQueen.  And as always, there's more details on my blog!


 
Beautiful, i particularly like the dress


----------



## sn00py

went late christmas shopping


----------



## P.Y.T.

Nekko said:


> LOVE this!! the socks and boots are awesome.
> 
> my outfit for boyfriend's company party.


 
Sexy....


----------



## P.Y.T.

jigga85 said:


> Getting chilly in Vancity!


 
You betta werk!


----------



## malmccy

Hey ladies, I browsed through this section and everyone looks fabulous! I figured I'd put a few outfits up from this week (did a lot of last night shopping). Pardon the picture quality...they were taken with an iphone. Happy Holidays!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Earlier today...On my way to LA to meet up with friends.

H&M blazer
Zara blouse
Zara leather skinnies
L.A.M.B. booties & GZ python pumps
j.j. winters clutch










sidenote: At the last minute I decided to wear my GZ pumps instead of my lamb booties.. *shrugs*


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> You two make a cute couple! Merry Christmas to both of you too



Thanks 



P.Y.T. said:


> Sexy....


Thank you


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## All About LV

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got an early Christmas present today; my grades for the semester, and they're all good. YEY!  So time to celebrate with another outfit!
> 
> The dress is from Maje, the clutch from Whistles, shoes and ring from YSL and bracelet from McQueen.  And as always, there's more details on my blog!


wow

stunning


----------



## Fee4zy

Wearing a thrifted red dress for Christmas Eve.  Tomorrow I will be in comfy clothes.  Happy holidays!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Whoops...


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

All About LV said:


> wow
> 
> stunning



Aww...thank you! 

You're all saying such lovely, wonderful things! Gosh, it's making me all embarassed. :shame:


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## bnjj

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> That bag is just super cute, *rx4dsoul*.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got an early Christmas present today; my grades for the semester, and they're all good. YEY!  So time to celebrate with another outfit!
> 
> The dress is from Maje, the clutch from Whistles, shoes and ring from YSL and bracelet from McQueen.  And as always, there's more details on my blog!


 
I love this whole outfit. I really want one of those rings!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

bnjj said:


> I love this whole outfit. I really want one of those rings!



Thank yoooou!  And if you want one, I definitely say you should get one!  I've got two of this kind, as well as one of the Arty Enamel rings, and I still want more of them. They're just about the greatest rings i know.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

platinum_girly said:


>



AH! Fun! I have that *exact* same parkas, PG!  It's from Asos, right? Such a cute jacket, and it looks really nice on you.  Too bad I never really use mine because I got it in a size too small and couldn't be bothered to ship it back.


----------



## bnjj

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Thank yoooou!  And if you want one, I definitely say you should get one!  I've got two of this kind, as well as one of the Arty Enamel rings, and I still want more of them. They're just about the greatest rings i know.


 
I am very tempted to get one.

You are very brave wearing suede shoes in the snow.


----------



## platinum_girly

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> AH! Fun! I have that *exact* same parkas, PG!  It's from Asos, right? Such a cute jacket, and it looks really nice on you.  Too bad I never really use mine because I got it in a size too small and couldn't be bothered to ship it back.


 
Lol yes it is from ASOS, i have the opposite problem, mine is too big on me but like you i couldn't be bothered to send it back, i have seen some nice ones on H&M that i like but they have all sold out, boo!


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> Earlier today...On my way to LA to meet up with friends.
> 
> H&M blazer
> Zara blouse
> Zara leather skinnies
> L.A.M.B. booties & GZ python pumps
> j.j. winters clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sidenote: At the last minute I decided to wear my GZ pumps instead of my lamb booties.. *shrugs*



you look fab. and i like the pumps better with the leather leggings...


----------



## AEGIS

Myrkur said:


> H&M Sweater - Zara Blouse - UO Velvet Shorts - Chanel ITB Flap





Slavisa said:


> I'm wearing a white Hi There by Karen Walker dress and Windsor Smith wedges.
> 
> My bag is Cole Haan and my bangles are Tiffany and Hermes.





Slavisa said:


> Yesterday I wore a floral vintage wrap dress and today I wore:
> 
> Target jacket
> French Pony skirt
> Kookai t-shirt
> J Crew Necklace
> Bodhi Bag
> Windsor Smith Wedges





BlingADing said:


> Happy Friday ladies!!
> 
> Can you believe it's already been a week since Black Friday?  Keep those sales coming!
> 
> Happy Weekend





P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to L.A. to meet up with friends for a day of shopping and dinner and drinks in the evening..
> 
> *Saturday*





tknight said:


> I guess I will try this again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made that clutch btw...
> This is a fun fall picture that I took at my job





Leighsdesign said:


> I wanted to wear my new wool twill skirt to work today, so I took inspiration from the '30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt: L.A.M.B. Shirt: J. Crew. Necklace: DANNIJO.
> 
> I apologize for the poor resolution; I'm stuck with my webcam for the moment. More angles and commentary are on my blog.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed this outfit. The skirt was a lot of fun to walk in!





P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work...
> 
> ~H&M dress
> ~MNG by Mango leather belt
> ~Zara coat
> ~Tory Burch studded satchel
> ~Marciano OTK leather boots





Caribeandiva said:


> I took these back in July out with a friend. I absolutely adore this dress!!





voodoo_mary said:


> i've been away for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage 1950s cotton dress, cole haan flats, vintage belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage polyester dress from japan, vintage dior bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage sweater , knit dress with pedder red shoes.




lovely ladies!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

bnjj said:


> I am very tempted to get one.
> 
> You are very brave wearing suede shoes in the snow.



Oh, believe me, I would normally NEVER wear suede in the snow, but this was just for like two minutes to take the photos, so I thought it was ok.


----------



## r15324

I wore this look today:

PRADA Shoes
PRADA Top
Givenchy Jeans
D&G Portfolio case
David Lawrence Shirt


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## dyyong

r15324 said:


> I wore this look today:
> 
> PRADA Shoes
> PRADA Top
> Givenchy Jeans
> D&G Portfolio case
> David Lawrence Shirt



nice outfit!! nice seeing you here r!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Lookin' good, ladies! 

My Christmas Eve look:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## ShoeLover

*D*-love the outfit and the dog too. He/she is sooo cute!
My xmas outfit yesterday


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wear on Christmas morning!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> What I wear on Christmas morning!


Looking good for Christmas! Fabulous Cheetah Covet purse 


Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> My Christmas Eve look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Looking very pretty and love that cute Hermes purse with the colorful top 



platinum_girly said:


>


Sexy as always Platinum! Love the color on your Treesje (?)  bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

r15324 said:


> I wore this look today:


Great style!



caroulemapoulen said:


>


You and your puppy are both so cute.. 



ShoeLover said:


> *D*-love the outfit and the dog too. He/she is sooo cute!
> My xmas outfit yesterday


Very nice


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Sexy as always Platinum! Love the color on your Treesje (?) bag!


 
Thanks sweetie, the bag is Linea pelle


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks sweetie, the bag is Linea pelle



Oh yeah! haha that was what I meant I dunno why I ended up writing differently 
That is a beautiful color....


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *rx*! 



Chanel jacket:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rx4dsoul said:


> You and your puppy are both so cute..



Thanks!



ShoeLover said:


> *D*-love the outfit and the dog too. He/she is sooo cute!
> My xmas outfit yesterday



Thank you, E! It's a she.  
I love your Chritmas tree!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

The H croc is 



Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> My Christmas Eve look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Elsie87

Perfect Day said:


> The H croc is


 
Thank you! 


*Platinum* love that bag; gorgeous colour!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou babe, i am totally in love with it, i have never owned a green bag before but this is just perfect


----------



## angelastoel

first day of Christmas-outfit:


----------



## AverageHuman

angelastoel said:


> first day of Christmas-outfit:


love your coat and bal baby!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

hi ladies,all of you look so stunning!

ive never been out of Dior and my bag showcase forum and all these photos were taken recently.
will post new year pics very soon.
thanks for letting me share 

dior coat and bag










dior coat


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


>


Very sexy!



angelastoel said:


> first day of Christmas-outfit:


Beautiful!



kellyng said:


> hi ladies,all of you look so stunning!
> 
> ive never been out of Dior and my bag showcase forum and all these photos were taken recently.
> will post new year pics very soon.
> thanks for letting me share
> 
> dior coat and bag


So chic !!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Angela*: Gorgeous cape/coat! 

*Kellyng*: Nice to see you here! You look amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## juneping

hope everyone had a relaxing Christmas!!


----------



## chloe speaks




----------



## AverageHuman

rx4dsoul said:


> Very sexy!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> So chic !!!



thanks!



Elsie87 said:


> *Angela*: Gorgeous cape/coat!
> 
> *Kellyng*: Nice to see you here! You look amazing!







Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


elsie~~~ 
you are gorgeous!! as always!!


----------



## AverageHuman

angelastoel said:


>


love your style!!! very casual yet trendy!! my friend also has the alexander wang bag in black.



juneping said:


> hope everyone had a relaxing Christmas!!


merry christmas to you too (start preparing for new year here in japan)!! as always,you look stylish!!



chloe speaks said:


>


you look chic in your baby Bal!


----------



## AverageHuman

chinese look   hanging out with friend and we visit a temple nearby

dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
coat: Rotiny fox fur coat 
bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


----------



## Elsie87

kellyng said:


> elsie~~~
> you are gorgeous!! as always!!


 
Thanks *K.*!


----------



## r15324

kellyng said:


> chinese look   hanging out with friend and we visit a temple nearby



Love!


----------



## r15324

dyyong said:


> nice outfit!! nice seeing you here r!!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Great style!


----------



## r15324

T-Shirt: Marni
Jeans: Givenchy
Shoes: Gucci


----------



## bprimuslevy

Raspberry Heels said:
			
		

> Red Dress, Fluevog Zaza heels, Falke Luminance stockings



Fabulous.  This is the first time I've seen 'Vogs here. I have the ZaZa in cappuccino/green. I love them.


----------



## Prada_Princess

What a beautiful outfit - in every way!




kellyng said:


> chinese look   hanging out with friend and we visit a temple nearby
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


----------



## sn00py

all you ladies and guys look amazing!!

christmas eve look


----------



## Perfect Day

kellyng said:


> chinese look   hanging out with friend and we visit a temple nearby
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag



Beautiful - such style


----------



## Nat

r15324 said:


> T-Shirt: Marni
> Jeans: Givenchy
> Shoes: Gucci



Look at you, so handsome! Love your shoes!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sn00py said:


> all you ladies and guys look amazing!!
> 
> christmas eve look



You look so good!! I love the skirt!


----------



## rx4dsoul

r15324 said:


> T-Shirt: Marni
> Jeans: Givenchy
> Shoes: Gucci



Nice loafers!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sn00py said:


> all you ladies and guys look amazing!!
> 
> christmas eve look


Love your look! 



kellyng said:


> chinese look   hanging out with friend and we visit a temple nearby
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


Kelly...you should be in an ad for any of these elements!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Outfit for today


----------



## AverageHuman

r15324 said:


> Love!


thanks!



Prada_Princess said:


> What a beautiful outfit - in every way!


awww~~ thanks for your sweet compliments!



Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful - such style


thank you ~~



rx4dsoul said:


> Love your look!
> 
> 
> Kelly...you should be in an ad for any of these elements!!!


thanks for praising! i'm a foreigner student and will not go back to hometown to celebrate new year,so i think maybe i should take some shots in traditional look and send them to grandparents and parents


----------



## AverageHuman

sn00py said:


> all you ladies and guys look amazing!!
> 
> christmas eve look


love your blouse!




kiwishopper said:


> Outfit for today



love your ring!


----------



## kiwishopper

kellyng said:


> love your blouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love your ring!


 
Thanks Kelly! It's YSL Arty ring


----------



## betseylover

Hope this works, never attached a pic from my phone before 
Here is my latest Betsey Johnson purchase. What had me at hello were the ruffles in the back.


----------



## vonnielicious

I haven't been here in a while!

Here's my holiday outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

vonnielicious said:


> I haven't been here in a while!
> 
> Here's my holiday outfit!



Super cute


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Yesterday this was my outfit,


----------



## platinum_girly

My new Juicy top:


----------



## Elsie87

betseylover said:


> Hope this works, never attached a pic from my phone before
> Here is my latest Betsey Johnson purchase. What had me at hello were the ruffles in the back.


 
That dress is adorable!



vonnielicious said:


> I haven't been here in a while!
> 
> Here's my holiday outfit!


 
Very chic!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday this was my outfit,


 
Love this look!



platinum_girly said:


> My new Juicy top:


 
That top is fab!


----------



## Elsie87

Going casual today:






More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

Elsie87 said:


> That top is fab!


 
Thanks Elsie, i just checked out your blog and i have been reminded of that divine leopard trench that you own


----------



## Elsie87

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks Elsie, i just checked out your blog and i have been reminded of that divine leopard trench that you own


 
Hehe, thanks hun!


----------



## juneping

me yesterday


----------



## ialexisstewart

top: Chaser Beverly Hilly Sweater
jeans: J Brand 
shoes: Leather buckle Uggs

and say hello to my new German Shepherd puppy , Cassius!

going to get his shots today


----------



## rx4dsoul

betseylover said:


> Hope this works, never attached a pic from my phone before
> Here is my latest Betsey Johnson purchase. What had me at hello were the ruffles in the back.





vonnielicious said:


> I haven't been here in a while!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday this was my outfit,





platinum_girly said:


> My new Juicy top:





Elsie87 said:


> Going casual today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





juneping said:


> me yesterday



All you Ladies look great!
*Platinum* : that top is really pretty 
*Juneping* : great outfit as usual


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ *ialexisstewart* : cute outfit and love your puppy though he looks a bit shy hiding behind his bed...I have a pet too (a 2mo old Shihtzu) and I love her

Work today : Nafnaf dress, Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## ialexisstewart

rx4dsoul : thanks so much! you look fabulous! yes i'll get a better pic of him for everyone. oh how cute! my hubby wants a shihtzu later ! they are such cute dogs!


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> *Juneping* : great outfit as usual



thank you!! i've been waiting for that top to go on sale for the longest time. i missed the US sale and got it on int'l sale on NAP....


----------



## hannahc123

my birthday party outfit.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dolce and gabbana dress
YSL shoes


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> thank you!! i've been waiting for that top to go on sale for the longest time. i missed the US sale and got it on int'l sale on NAP....



Oh good! It really goes with your look - I notice you always have an edgy vibe to your outfits and it suits you 
hhmmnn...been looking at that bag behind you though....


----------



## rx4dsoul

hannahc123 said:


> my birthday party outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> dolce and gabbana dress
> YSL shoes



Fierce!!!
Hope you had a Happy and rockin' Bday


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M blazer:


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> H&M blazer:


  LOve those shades of pinks and greens on you!


----------



## randr21

hannahc123 said:


> my birthday party outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> dolce and gabbana dress
> YSL shoes


 
fabulous outfit from head to toe.


----------



## BlingADing

Outfit today


----------



## sonya

angelastoel said:


> first day of Christmas-outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2011/12/outfit-1st-day-of-christmas.html



Gorgeous photo!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*platinum_girly*
beautiful blazer and top, this feminine look goes well with your blonde locks 

*Elsie87*
I love your Chanel bag and necklace Elsie...

*caroulemapoulen*
Very edgy!!!

*BlingADing*
looking great, the Duomo looks good on you


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> LOve those shades of pinks and greens on you!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> *platinum_girly*
> beautiful blazer and top, this feminine look goes well with your blonde locks


 
Thankyou ladies so much and Happy new year to you both


----------



## Slavisa

Happy New Year!!!

My NYE outfit was a dress, 2 cuffs and earrings all from Sportsgirl paired with my dirty white havianas as its smokin' hot here!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Slavisa said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> My NYE outfit was a dress, 2 cuffs and earrings all from Sportsgirl paired with my dirty white havianas as its smokin' hot here!!



You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!
*
So this was me yesterday getting ready for our Family New Year's Party and my pet - a 2 mos. old Shihtzu that we call Grace Kelly (when she's being bad, but actually what we named her because she was a gift from my cousin named Grace) or just Kelly when she's a sweetheart was feeling playful and kept worrying the tassels on my  
bag , a  Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC in Fuchsia.


----------



## AverageHuman

happy new year to everyone!! 

gothic look last night.
went to meet my friend in dior jacket and burgundy dior gaucho (sorry for the bluring pics)


----------



## LAvuittongirl

my outfit from a few nights ago.  happy new year everyone!!!  =)


----------



## Eva1991

kellyng said:


> happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> gothic look last night.
> went to meet my friend in dior jacket and burgundy dior gaucho (sorry for the bluring pics)



This pic looks like it was taken straight out of a fashion magazine! Love it!


----------



## sn00py

LAvuittongirl said:


> my outfit from a few nights ago.  happy new year everyone!!!  =)



omg! i love your coat and prada flats !  

*happpy new years everyone!* i went to all-you-can eat sushi with my bf  for NYE lol


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*
> 
> So this was me yesterday getting ready for our Family New Year's Party and my pet - a 2 mos. old Shihtzu that we call Grace Kelly (when she's being bad, but actually what we named her because she was a gift from my cousin named Grace) or just Kelly when she's a sweetheart was feeling playful and kept worrying the tassels on my
> bag , a Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC in Fuchsia.


 
I so love that RM bag, the colour is soooooo gorgeous it really is. Your doggy is adorable, and i love her name


----------



## platinum_girly

Today:


----------



## LVoepink

LAvuittongirl said:


> my outfit from a few nights ago. happy new year everyone!!! =)


 Love the prada flats!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kellyng said:


> happy new year to everyone!!


As always, you look like you're in an ad! Fabulous!



LAvuittongirl said:


> my outfit from a few nights ago.  happy new year everyone!!!  =)


Looking great!



sn00py said:


>


Very chic!



platinum_girly said:


> I so love that RM bag, the colour is soooooo gorgeous it really is. Your doggy is adorable, and i love her name


Thank you Platinum! Kelly sends her regards too...and you look so chic and sophisticated in this outfit. I love your shoes..who makes them if I might ask?


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*
> 
> So this was me yesterday getting ready for our Family New Year's Party and my pet - a 2 mos. old Shihtzu that we call Grace Kelly (when she's being bad, but actually what we named her because she was a gift from my cousin named Grace) or just Kelly when she's a sweetheart was feeling playful and kept worrying the tassels on my
> bag , a Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC in Fuchsia.


 
You look great! Adorable pup! 



kellyng said:


> happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> gothic look last night.
> went to meet my friend in dior jacket and burgundy dior gaucho (sorry for the bluring pics)


 
Amazing, as always!



LAvuittongirl said:


> my outfit from a few nights ago. happy new year everyone!!! =)


 
Love the leggings and watch!



sn00py said:


> omg! i love your coat and prada flats !
> 
> *happpy new years everyone!* i went to all-you-can eat sushi with my bf  for NYE lol


 
Great look! Love the blazer!



platinum_girly said:


> Today:


 
You look fierce, PG!


----------



## Elsie87

My NYE look:











More pics and details in my blog! 


*Happy New Year everyone!*


----------



## YingsFashion

Hi everyone!

Happy New Year to all! This is my very first post and I am so excited because you all look so great and have so beautiful pictures. So here we go, this is me ...

xx


----------



## juneping

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Pinkdancer

I didn't get a picture of my NYE outfit, but I freaking love this cape. I'm doing a NYE jig in the lobby of my apartment:





Cape: Rachel Zoe


----------



## Pinkdancer

Juneping - LOVE the outfit. Where did you find that skirt?


----------



## juneping

Pinkdancer said:


> Juneping - LOVE the outfit. Where did you find that skirt?



thank you!!
i got it on ebay for 100...and the seller said she got it at outlet mall. the price tag was 200 but i am not sure how much she paid for it...should be under 100. you can check out ebay to see if there some will pop up...HTH


----------



## All About LV

LAvuittongirl said:


> my outfit from a few nights ago.  happy new year everyone!!!  =)


omg who makes this jacket?  adorable!!


----------



## LVoepink

Pinkdancer said:


> I didn't get a picture of my NYE outfit, but I freaking love this cape. I'm doing a NYE jig in the lobby of my apartment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape: Rachel Zoe


 amazing cape!


----------



## its_a_keeper

YingsFashion said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Happy New Year to all! This is my very first post and I am so excited because you all look so great and have so beautiful pictures. So here we go, this is me ...
> 
> xx



Welcome and happy new year!



juneping said:


> Happy New Year!!



Hot June! Love the skirt and high heels combo! Those two go great together! Me likey! Happy new year fashion queen!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you Platinum! Kelly sends her regards too...and you look so chic and sophisticated in this outfit. I love your shoes..who makes them if I might ask?


 
Thankyou sweetie, the shoes are by Faith 



Elsie87 said:


> You look fierce, PG!


 
Thankyou hun 



Elsie87 said:


> My NYE look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year everyone!*


 
Perfection!



Pinkdancer said:


> I didn't get a picture of my NYE outfit, but I freaking love this cape. I'm doing a NYE jig in the lobby of my apartment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape: Rachel Zoe


 
You look fab!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

NYE outfit


----------



## randr21

platinum_girly said:


> Today:


 
You rock in this outfit...love everything, from head to toe.  and the sweater coat is the perfect topper.


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Today:




Love this!!! I wish I could pull off a non-tights look during the winter but I don't like the cold...


----------



## its_a_keeper

caroulemapoulen said:


> NYE outfit



Pretty outfit! You should wear your hair that way more often! Looks great!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

its_a_keeper said:


> Pretty outfit! You should wear your hair that way more often! Looks great!



Thank you so much.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Happy New Year, everyone! You all look fab!


----------



## platinum_girly

randr21 said:


> You rock in this outfit...love everything, from head to toe. and the sweater coat is the perfect topper.


 


Eva1991 said:


> Love this!!! I wish I could pull off a non-tights look during the winter but I don't like the cold...


 
Thankyou ladies 



caroulemapoulen said:


> NYE outfit


 
Love this look, that hair style is perfect for you


----------



## ShoeLover

*Caroulemapoulen*-you look hot! Love the hair and the makeup! Is that the IS ela dress?


----------



## kiwishopper

This is me today


----------



## Nekko

everyone looks great as always 

this was my nye outfit.


----------



## favbeagle

Nekko said:


> everyone looks great as always
> 
> this was my nye outfit.


Love the top- looks like fireworks, very festive!


----------



## Nekko

^Thanks, yeah it does look like fireworks now that you mentioned it haha.


----------



## malmccy

This is my NYE outfit. The picture is not the best quality...so I've included a stock picture with details of the dress. 

Coat: H&M
Dress:H&M
Clutch: Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## caroulemapoulen

platinum_girly said:


> Love this look, that hair style is perfect for you



Thank you so much! 



ShoeLover said:


> *Caroulemapoulen*-you look hot! Love the hair and the makeup! Is that the IS ela dress?



Thank you, sweetie  And yes, it is!


----------



## AverageHuman

Eva1991 said:


> This pic looks like it was taken straight out of a fashion magazine! Love it!


thanks!! it would be my honor if you can visit my collection thread



Elsie87 said:


> You look great! Adorable pup!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leggings and watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look! Love the blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fierce, PG!



thanks elsie,love your ring! the color is TDF!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Some of my recent purchases...styled

Red Blazer: F21
Beige Leather Jacket: BCBG 
Black Booties:Giuseppe Zanotti
Black Leather Pants:Helmut Lang


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Opps, forgot to post pictures

Some of my recent purchases...styled

Red Blazer: F21
Beige Leather Jacket: BCBG 
Black Booties:Giuseppe Zanotti
Black Leather Pants:Helmut Lang


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Opps, forgot to post pictures
> 
> Some of my recent purchases...styled
> 
> Red Blazer: F21
> Beige Leather Jacket: BCBG
> Black Booties:Giuseppe Zanotti
> Black Leather Pants:Helmut Lang



Love the como with the red blazer on you! Looks great!


----------



## YingsFashion

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Opps, forgot to post pictures
> 
> Some of my recent purchases...styled
> 
> Red Blazer: F21
> Beige Leather Jacket: BCBG
> Black Booties:Giuseppe Zanotti
> Black Leather Pants:Helmut Lang



such a great outfit, love the leather pieces with the red blazer!

my outfit today ...


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

^^Thanks!


----------



## sammie225

some days ago


----------



## edsbgrl

My NYE ensemble-

Before we left and when we were out-

See the entire blog post here- http://kholaskloset.blogspot.com/2012/01/nye-11.html


----------



## Mia Bella

Everyone looks great and some of you look so cozy! 

It's been warm here lately so I brought some Spring into Winter 

Top: Frenchi tank in Teal (Nordstrom)
Bottoms: Current/Elliott Ankle Skinny in Royal Blue
Necklace: Stephan & Co (Nordstrom)
Heels: Dolce Vita 'Pali' in Desert
Bag: Balenciaga GSH Day in Pourpre


----------



## GingerSnap527

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Opps, forgot to post pictures
> 
> Some of my recent purchases...styled
> 
> Red Blazer: F21
> Beige Leather Jacket: BCBG
> Black Booties:Giuseppe Zanotti
> Black Leather Pants:Helmut Lang


 
Love that blazer...


...want that blazer!


----------



## jigga85

Me in my Givenchy rottweiler sweater!
http://lookbook.nu/look/2872215-Rottweiler

lookbook.nu/files/looks/large/2012/01/02/1831249_Untitled-2.jpg?1325543436

and Michael Kors' Large Runway Watch.


----------



## Peggy Bundy

^ Wow, I think you're the first guy to post in here, LOL!

Welcome, Jigga85 and I like your sunglasses.


----------



## jigga85

Peggy Bundy said:


> ^ Wow, I think you're the first guy to post in here, LOL!
> 
> Welcome, Jigga85 and I like your sunglasses.


thanks Peggy!!! hahaa yea I love this forum!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jigga85 said:


> Me in my Givenchy rottweiler sweater!
> http://lookbook.nu/look/2872215-Rottweiler
> 
> lookbook.nu/files/looks/large/2012/01/02/1831249_Untitled-2.jpg?1325543436
> 
> and Michael Kors' Large Runway Watch.



That shirt is awesome!!
I have a rott and he's fierce...but such a baby when it's just me and family


----------



## rx4dsoul

Love the top! So festive like fireworks itself...perfect for New Year!

Beautiful dress! I love H&M.



Elsie87 said:


> My NYE look:


Loving the outfit and ring!



YingsFashion said:


> xx


Welcome! Very interesting top



juneping said:


> Happy New Year!!


That skirt is so cute June!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sammie225 said:


> some days ago


Looking great as usual Sammie 





Mia Bella said:


> Everyone looks great and some of you look so cozy!


Love your sense of style and color


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Red Blazer: F21
> Beige Leather Jacket: BCBG
> Black Booties:Giuseppe Zanotti
> Black Leather Pants:Helmut Lang


Very chic casual outfit!



edsbgrl said:


> My NYE ensemble-



Oh my you look absolutely Glam and Hot!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

caroulemapoulen said:


> NYE outfit


You look beautiful with your hair done like that!



kiwishopper said:


> This is me today


Love your look Kiwi!



Pinkdancer said:


> I didn't get a picture of my NYE outfit, but I freaking love this cape. I'm doing a NYE jig in the lobby of my apartment:


Love how you're rockin' the cape!


----------



## r15324

jigga85 said:


> Me in my Givenchy rottweiler sweater!
> http://lookbook.nu/look/2872215-Rottweiler
> 
> lookbook.nu/files/looks/large/2012/01/02/1831249_Untitled-2.jpg?1325543436
> 
> and Michael Kors' Large Runway Watch.



Nice!

Me in Prada shirt, Givenchy jeans and Prada wingtip espadrilles shoes

also carrying my Goyard St. Louis GM in black/gold not shown


----------



## Eva1991

This is me last night, before going out for dinner!
Jeans: ZARA
Top: ZARA
Blazer: Massimo Dutti
Clutch: TOUS
Heels: Nine West

Sorry for the bad quality of the pic!


----------



## Ryki

Black Halo dress
Rebecca jewelry


----------



## angelastoel

My NYE-look:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rx4dsoul said:


> You look beautiful with your hair done like that!



Thank you soooo much!


----------



## juneping




----------



## Nekko

angelastoel said:


> My NYE-look:



Love the shoes and clutch!!



juneping said:


>



You look great! as always.


This is me with my new Prada purse.


----------



## kiwishopper

I am wearing Balenciaga Havana Moto jacket today with Rebecca Minkoff Cheetah Covet bag  (sorry my face is a bit blurry lol, oh well as long as you can see the outfit!)


----------



## shamrock0421

I love Rotties and that shirt is badass and you own it!



jigga85 said:


> Me in my Givenchy rottweiler sweater!
> http://lookbook.nu/look/2872215-Rottweiler
> 
> lookbook.nu/files/looks/large/2012/01/02/1831249_Untitled-2.jpg?1325543436
> 
> and Michael Kors' Large Runway Watch.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Pinkdancer said:
			
		

> I didn't get a picture of my NYE outfit, but I freaking love this cape. I'm doing a NYE jig in the lobby of my apartment:
> 
> Cape: Rachel Zoe



Absolutely love your cape!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*r15324*  Those Prada wingtips shoes are sooo cooll!!!

*Eva1991* Casual but chic...nice!!

*angelastoel* Edgy!


*juneping* I love that dress June

*Nekko* Beautiful purse!

*Kiwishopper* *sigh* so love your Moto Jacket...and beautiful covet! I love RM!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

All About LV said:
			
		

> omg who makes this jacket?  adorable!!



Thnx!!  I got it from Barney's co-op


----------



## Eva1991

* rx4dsoul*: Thank you for your nice comment!!!

The last outfits look fab, all of them!
Thank for the inspiration ladies!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today :


----------



## mytwocents

edsbgrl said:


> My NYE ensemble-
> 
> Before we left and when we were out-
> 
> See the entire blog post here- http://kholaskloset.blogspot.com/2012/01/nye-11.html


 
wow I bet you were turning heads!


----------



## Samia

Great outfits everyone!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Had a little bit of a shopping spree lately, and added a few pretty things to my wardrobe, two of which are these ankle boots from Acne (the model is called Cypress) and long knit jacket from Norwegian designer brand Haaning & Htoon.  I've added a few more things as well, but I haven't shot any outfits with them yet. 

Anyway, here's yesterday's look, with blouse and boots from Acne, jeans from Topshop, knit jacket from Haaning & Htoon and rings from YSL and Su Misura. And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

*Kiwi*: Love the jacket and bag!

*Rx*: Very pretty; love your smile!

*Placebo*: That coat/jacket is amazing!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Tied an H scarf to my new Rabeanco bag:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## juneping

today in the freezing cold weather....


----------



## vonnielicious

Yesterday in my DANGER tee. More pics on my blog!
Me? Danger? NO way


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Juneping: You look gorgeous! As always!

From today, in my new sneakers:


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Elsie87 said:


> *Kiwi*: Love the jacket and bag!
> 
> *Rx*: Very pretty; love your smile!
> 
> *Placebo*: That coat/jacket is amazing!!!



Thanks, Elsie!  It is pretty great, isn't it? I just fell totally in love with all the embellishment and HAD to have it. Extra bonus: I snagged it at 40% off.


----------



## rx4dsoul

love your jacket and the embellishments on it!



Elsie87 said:


> *Rx*: Very pretty; love your smile!


Thank you Elsie! I'm still starstruck from looking over your collection thread



juneping said:


> today in the freezing cold weather....


Hehe you look mighty easy and chic and not at all cold!



vonnielicious said:


> Yesterday in my DANGER tee. More pics on my blog!
> Me? Danger? NO way


I can totally picture you being "dangerous" Vonnie! Great shirt!



caroulemapoulen said:


> From today, in my new sneakers:


Those are sneakers?! They look like booties at first glance to me! Very nice!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Fab pairing work once again June!  I like the scarf with the Lexy. 




juneping said:


> today in the freezing cold weather....


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rx4dsoul said:


> Those are sneakers?! They look like booties at first glance to me! Very nice!



I'd call them sneakers. It's the willow booties from Isabel Marant. You can see them here: http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/willow-suede-sneakers.html


----------



## mlag724

rx4dsoul said:


> Work today :


 Lookin Good


----------



## kiwishopper

Mixing leather with fur plus some Balenciaga today!


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies


----------



## edsbgrl

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my you look absolutely Glam and Hot!!!





mytwocents said:


> wow I bet you were turning heads!



Thank you both!


----------



## rx4dsoul

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'd call them sneakers. It's the willow booties from Isabel Marant. You can see them here: http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/willow-suede-sneakers.html


IM! I have yet to own a piece from her. Thanks


mlag724 said:


> Lookin Good


Thank you


kiwishopper said:


> Mixing leather with fur plus some Balenciaga today!


Love the pairing!


----------



## Elsie87

kiwishopper said:


> Mixing leather with fur plus some Balenciaga today!


 
Love love love this look! That Bbag is divine!


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



You look fab!


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## rx4dsoul

labelwhore04 said:


>


Love your jacket! Love the color and cut on that



Elsie87 said:


>


Love your fur shrug Elsie! And I adore your Paddington!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Me today: Plains Dress (a local brand) and Proenza Schouler Keepall bag
...changed to open sandals after work to attend a children's party with my nieces


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the fur! That reminds I need to wear my fur vest.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Last Friday, while visiting back home in San Francisco..

~Bcbg cashmere ruffled turtleneck
~Zara leather skinnies
~Rebecca Minkoff fling clutch
~Bebe leopard print hair calf wedge booties


----------



## P.Y.T.

labelwhore04 said:


>



Cute! Great color too...


----------



## rx4dsoul

P.Y.T. said:


> Last Friday, while visiting back home in San Francisco..



So fabulous!
Love the RM fling


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

P.Y.T. said:


> Last Friday, while visiting back home in San Francisco..
> 
> ~Bcbg cashmere ruffled turtleneck
> ~Zara leather skinnies
> ~Rebecca Minkoff fling clutch
> ~Bebe leopard print hair calf wedge booties


 Very chic!  Hope you had a great time in da Bay!


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> Last Friday, while visiting back home in San Francisco..
> 
> ~Bcbg cashmere ruffled turtleneck
> ~Zara leather skinnies
> ~Rebecca Minkoff fling clutch
> ~Bebe leopard print hair calf wedge booties



love the all black with the leopard shoes.... you got a NICE body!!
btw, are those theysken's shoes on your avatar??


----------



## r15324

Movie dinner date outfit

Jil Sander shirt
PRADA tie (SS11 Runway)
Givenchy jeans
PRADA wingtip espadrilles
Yves Saint Laurent Muse Two Messenger
Rings: Tiffany & Bvlgari


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 

*PYT*: Perfect; love the entire look!

*r15324*: Fab casual look; love the shirt and tie together!

*labelwhore*: Gorgeous coat!

*Rx*: Beautiful bag!


----------



## Elsie87

Going to an early birthday dinner tonight:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking fab!


----------



## Elsie87

^So are you, *PG*! Hot bag!


----------



## tae

Elsie87 said:


> Going to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



This is gorgeous, love it!


----------



## Prada_Princess

P.Y.T. said:


> Last Friday, while visiting back home in San Francisco..
> 
> ~Bcbg cashmere ruffled turtleneck
> ~Zara leather skinnies
> ~Rebecca Minkoff fling clutch
> ~Bebe leopard print hair calf wedge booties



You wear this outfit so well


----------



## rx4dsoul

r15324 said:


> Movie dinner date outfit


Very nice elements!



Elsie87 said:


> Going to an early birthday dinner tonight:


Love your dress! And that cuff is beautiful...looks vintage and mysterious



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking fab!


Very sexy PG (you seem to have lost a few lbs if you don't mind me saying but I like it)...love your Darcy and that is the cutest dress ever!


----------



## purse collector

Pyt - you go girl!  Always love your outfits

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## purse collector

My turn 








The weather here in LA is great!  I'm able to wear shorts in January!

Leopard top - Nordstrom
Faux leather shorts - Zara
Shoes - Lanvin 
necklace - my own design

















Top - splendid
Cargo pants - jbrand
Wedges - Balenciaga 
Necklace and bracelet - my own design

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## platinum_girly

Elsie87 said:


> ^So are you, *PG*! Hot bag!


 
Lol Elsie and you know that i wish i could raid your closet 



rx4dsoul said:


> Very sexy PG (you seem to have lost a few lbs if you don't mind me saying but I like it)...love your Darcy and that is the cutest dress ever!


 
Lol of course i don't mind you saying hun, but it is the opposite actually, i have put on an inch around my waist and hips  
Can you believe that the dress was only £7 in the sale? xoxo


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Lol of course i don't mind you saying hun, but it is the opposite actually, i have put on an inch around my waist and hips
> Can you believe that the dress was only £7 in the sale? xoxo



Haha really? then maybe its because I saw you mostly  dressed for cold weather weeks past. 
Dress is really cute and a real bargain!


----------



## alouette

purse collector said:


> My turn
> 
> View attachment 1559635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559636
> 
> The weather here in LA is great!  I'm able to wear shorts in January!
> 
> Leopard top - Nordstrom
> Faux leather shorts - Zara
> Shoes - Lanvin
> necklace - my own design
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top - splendid
> Cargo pants - jbrand
> Wedges - Balenciaga
> Necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Beautiful jewelery!  You're very talented!  Checking out your etsy store now.


----------



## kat99

From my blog:


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse collector said:


> Necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Great pieces and awesome talent!



kat99 said:


> From my blog:


Welcome back! Looking absolutely fab! You have great urban casual style.


----------



## alouette

kat99 said:


> From my blog:



Lovely BV!  And I will have either a red or orange H belt one day....


----------



## P.Y.T.

rx4dsoul, PP, Elisie87,luvsagreatdeal
Thank you ladies...oe


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sorry double post...


----------



## P.Y.T.

purse collector said:


> My turn
> 
> View attachment 1559635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559636
> 
> The weather here in LA is great!  I'm able to wear shorts in January!
> 
> Leopard top - Nordstrom
> Faux leather shorts - Zara
> Shoes - Lanvin
> necklace - my own design
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top - splendid
> Cargo pants - jbrand
> Wedges - Balenciaga
> Necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Wow! You're quite talented. I could never do something like that. I might have to invest in a few pieces. FAB!


----------



## vonnielicious

Me on friday! More pics on my blog


----------



## phiphi

beautiful outfits!! mine today - more pics in my blog.


----------



## purse collector

alouette said:


> Beautiful jewelery!  You're very talented!  Checking out your etsy store now.





rx4dsoul said:


> Great pieces and awesome talent!





P.Y.T. said:


> Wow! You're quite talented. I could never do something like that. I might have to invest in a few pieces. FAB!



Thanks guys...


----------



## annemerrick

purse collector said:


> My turn
> 
> View attachment 1559635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559636
> 
> The weather here in LA is great! I'm able to wear shorts in January!
> 
> Leopard top - Nordstrom
> Faux leather shorts - Zara
> Shoes - Lanvin
> necklace - my own design
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top - splendid
> Cargo pants - jbrand
> Wedges - Balenciaga
> Necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Just wanted to let you know that I checked out your etsy store!  Your jewelry is AMAZING!  Seriously great stuff!!


----------



## juneping




----------



## butterfly_baby

vonnielicious said:


> Me on friday! More pics on my blog



you just gave me inspiration on how to wear my AMQ scarf


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



You look great June  always rocking those skirts just right! 
Today I only miss a touch of your usual color.


----------



## vonnielicious

Went to a party this weekend  More pics on my blog~


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## sammie225




----------



## Sparklybags

from last week


----------



## BlingADing

H&M Dress and Chanel Jumbo.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## purse collector

annemerrick said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I checked out your etsy store!  Your jewelry is AMAZING!  Seriously great stuff!!



Thanks so much


----------



## msnmomo

I like skiing, recently more concerned about Spyder jackets. Who do not know if I have, like me, I would like to exchange with the look!


----------



## sammie225

a windy study day


----------



## Myrkur

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Had a little bit of a shopping spree lately, and added a few pretty things to my wardrobe, two of which are these ankle boots from Acne (the model is called Cypress) and long knit jacket from Norwegian designer brand Haaning & Htoon.  I've added a few more things as well, but I haven't shot any outfits with them yet.
> 
> Anyway, here's yesterday's look, with blouse and boots from Acne, jeans from Topshop, knit jacket from Haaning & Htoon and rings from YSL and Su Misura. And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


Looove the jacket! Do you know if they sell it online? Since there isn't a store nearby.


----------



## Eva1991

sammie225 said:


>



Love your boots!!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Myrkur said:


> Looove the jacket! Do you know if they sell it online? Since there isn't a store nearby.



I checked out their online store, but I couldn't see it there unfortunately. :/ I don't know what season it's from either, but I -think- the model is called Anabel. It's a pretty small Norwegian designer label, though, and they don't make a lot of each model, so I think it might be difficult to get hold of.  They only had a couple left at the store where I bought mine, and mine was the last blue one as well.


----------



## juneping

thanks *keeper*!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

purse collector said:


> My turn
> 
> View attachment 1559635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559636
> 
> The weather here in LA is great!  I'm able to wear shorts in January!
> 
> Leopard top - Nordstrom
> Faux leather shorts - Zara
> Shoes - Lanvin
> necklace - my own design
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top - splendid
> Cargo pants - jbrand
> Wedges - Balenciaga
> Necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Okay, those are some _seriously_*badass* bracelets and necklaces!!!  Can't believe you made those yourself! Now I totally wanna go DIY-crazy too! Haha!


----------



## Elsie87

Looking good, ladies! 


Me today:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Finally got my new Acne boots back from the cobbler after handing them over for soling, so I -had- to wear them to classes today. Paired 'em up with my new lambswool sweater from Acne's mens department, and voila!  Instant outfit. 

The scarf, sweater and boots are from Acne, jeans from Topshop, shirt from Esprit, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs and rings from YSL and LowLuv.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog!


----------



## phiphi

^^ love it E!!

playing with coloured denim - more pics in the blog


----------



## titania029

I love this dress!



juneping said:


> thanks *keeper*!!


----------



## Elsie87

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Finally got my new Acne boots back from the cobbler after handing them over for soling, so I -had- to wear them to classes today. Paired 'em up with my new lambswool sweater from Acne's mens department, and voila!  Instant outfit.
> 
> The scarf, sweater and boots are from Acne, jeans from Topshop, shirt from Esprit, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs and rings from YSL and LowLuv.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog!


 
Beautiful casual look!



phiphi said:


> ^^ love it E!!
> 
> playing with coloured denim - more pics in the blog


 
Thanks P.! 

Love the entire look; and you can never go wrong with vintage Chanel!


----------



## purse collector

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Okay, those are some _seriously_*badass* bracelets and necklaces!!!  Can't believe you made those yourself! Now I totally wanna go DIY-crazy too! Haha!



Thanks!  You should try making your own accessories...it's super fun


----------



## sadiarmg

man! i can't get enough of my sabina bag! i've been wearing it almost everyday.


----------



## sadiarmg

LOVE the chanel necklace!



Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I am wearing indoor without the HUGE coat lol


----------



## juneping

titania029 said:


> I love this dress!



thanks* titania*!!


----------



## Wanderlust11

My first post in this thread 

Coat: Marc by Marc Jacobs (I'm usually not a fan of puffer coats but it snowed today...)
Jeans: Hudson
Boots: Giuseppe Zanotti
Scarf: Juicy Couture
Bag: Marc Jacobs "Bonnie"


----------



## Eva1991

So many posts, can't keep up with this thread!

Anyway, you all look super-stylish! Thanks for sahring!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Las week at the mall


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

icecreamom said:


> Las week at the mall


Love the blazer and the bal ..great color combo!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

icecreamom said:


> Las week at the mall


 
Love the red!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *sadia*!



















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



Really like your style! And your legs are so great!


----------



## vonnielicious

Me on Tueday


----------



## rx4dsoul

Everybody's looking great!
*Elsie* - your accessories are TDF
*June* - you rock an all black outfit like no other
*Vonnie* - again, you really must model!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Kiwishopper and Icrecreamom* Beautiful bals and bag mamas!
*wanderlust* : so chic
*phiphi *: love the blue and black combo and that Chanel is heavenly
*sadiar* : love the outfit !


----------



## tobilove

Everyone looks fantastic! Here's a few from last week...


----------



## rx4dsoul

tobilove said:


> Everyone looks fantastic! Here's a few from last week...



great looks!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Really like your style! And your legs are so great!





rx4dsoul said:


> Everybody's looking great!
> *Elsie* - your accessories are TDF
> *June* - you rock an all black outfit like no other
> *Vonnie* - again, you really must model!



thank you ladies!!



tobilove said:


> Everyone looks fantastic! Here's a few from last week...



love both especially the one with the vest...the beige booties really make the outfit very chic...


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> Everybody's looking great!
> *Elsie* - your accessories are TDF
> *June* - you rock an all black outfit like no other
> *Vonnie* - again, you really must model!


 
Thank you; you're the sweetest!


----------



## Elsie87

tobilove said:


> Everyone looks fantastic! Here's a few from last week...


 
LOVE both looks; you look fantastic!


----------



## YingsFashion

icecreamom said:


> Las week at the mall



beautiful bag and scarf!!!


----------



## icecreamom

YingsFashion said:


> beautiful bag and scarf!!!


 
Thank you!!! that's my fav McQueen Combo


----------



## icecreamom

kiwishopper said:


> What I am wearing indoor without the HUGE coat lol


 
Great Bal! So yummy!


----------



## tobilove

juneping said:


> love both especially the one with the vest...the beige booties really make the outfit very chic...



Thank you June!



Elsie87 said:


> LOVE both looks; you look fantastic!



Thanks Elsie!


----------



## platinum_girly

My Linea pelle again:


----------



## sammie225

taking a break from studying for my exams


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Everybody's looking great!
> *Elsie* - your accessories are TDF
> *June* - you rock an all black outfit like no other
> *Vonnie* - again, you really must model!



Hehe, thanks for the compliment again!!


----------



## vonnielicious

Me on Wednesday  Pretty casual~


----------



## WineLover

tobilove said:


> Everyone looks fantastic! Here's a few from last week...


love, love, love both of your outfits!


----------



## jigga85

My new Alexander Wang bag arrived today and here's what I wore with it


----------



## rx4dsoul

jigga85 said:


> My new Alexander Wang bag arrived today and here's what I wore with it



One word...Fierce.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jigga85 said:


> My new Alexander Wang bag arrived today and here's what I wore with it



Perhaps you can also post here? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang/your-alexander-wang-in-action-pics-and-chat-614263-47.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

*PG* : love this look! And love how truly versatile your beautiful LP is 
*Sammie*: that bag is the perfect accessory for any outfit!
*Vonnie*: you look good in anything!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

jigga85 said:
			
		

> My new Alexander Wang bag arrived today and here's what I wore with it



Love it!!


----------



## Fee4zy

jigga85 said:


> My new Alexander Wang bag arrived today and here's what I wore with it



Love black and grey outfits.  Looking good!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> *PG* : love this look! And love how truly versatile your beautiful LP is


 
Thanks girl, you are so sweet, my LP is going everywhere with me right now, lol! Hope that you are keeping well xoxo


----------



## sophiae

Love this thread!  You all have such great style!


----------



## jigga85




----------



## platinum_girly

^Wow, you rock!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jigga85 said:


>



Great one!


----------



## Tangerine

jigga85 said:


>



Holy sh****** those shoes are AMAZING!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

jigga85, great look!


----------



## beggarbaby

That's AWESOME.


----------



## Elsie87

Birthday outfit:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## eska88

HI! I am new here, so HELLO everybody  my native language isn't English so sorry for every mistake! So much perfect outfits here...

what you think about this dress? I bought it few weeks ago and I love it...

PS: I'll try to show my outfits almost everyday. Hope you don't mind?



PS: I've tried to attach a bigger pic - without results - maximum 30 kilobytes, weird. So i cropped it a bit...in few days I will ask my fiancé to do something with that issue. Maybe new browser or something...Few days ago I added this photo to different site. Of course you can go to that site if you want to. 
http://www.fashionum.com/1049/sexy-read-more/


----------



## LaToyaForever

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Slouchy sweater


Love this!


----------



## sammie225

sunny sunday


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

Downtown Amsterdam


----------



## cbrooke

sammie225 said:


> sunny sunday


 
GREAT boots....can you tell me what they are/where you got them please?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> Birthday outfit:



You look stunning from head to toe!!!
Have a Happy birthday Elsie


----------



## rx4dsoul

OnceUponAShoe said:


> View attachment 1566900
> 
> 
> Downtown Amsterdam


Great outfit!
Hope some more guys join us on the thread 



sammie225 said:


> sunny sunday


Looking great


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

@rx4dsoul thanks! Ill be sure to keep posting, hopefully get more guys starting 

I just had to post this next outfit. Its a jacket that we used for a photoshoot, but I couldnt resist myself, so I tried it on after the shoot :$
Hope the PR agency doesnt mind ... This jacket is by Goosecraft and availlable next summer!






Heres a close up!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Birthday outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you look fab as always


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here I am 5 mos preggers


----------



## Leighsdesign

Sweater by Viktor & Rolf and booties by Diane von Furstenberg.






Slouchy cool.


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Jigga, your black and red outfit in post # 5114 is so hot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

OnceUponAShoe said:


> @rx4dsoul thanks! Ill be sure to keep posting, hopefully get more guys starting
> This jacket is by Goosecraft and availlable next summer!
> 
> View attachment 1567057


That is one fierce jacket!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Here I am 5 mos preggers


Doesn't show in this outfit! Beautiful bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Leighsdesign *: I love your booties!!!

Sunday : AWang dress with Ipanema flipflops , a well-loved but now very seldom used Bal City Grenat and my pet
(sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## its_a_keeper

OnceUponAShoe said:


> View attachment 1566900
> 
> 
> Downtown Amsterdam


----------



## sn00py

rx4dsoul said:


> Sunday : AWang dress with Ipanema flipflops , a well-loved but now very seldom used Bal City Grenat and my pet
> (sorry for the blurry pic)



you look stunning!! love your dress 

hehe today is my 2 year anniversary with my s.o.


----------



## jigga85

Peggy Bundy said:


> Jigga, your black and red outfit in post # 5114 is so hot!


thanks!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sn00py said:


> you look stunning!! love your dress
> 
> hehe today is my 2 year anniversary with my s.o.



Thank you Snoopy!
You look so chic and pretty too...I'm sure your S.O is mighty proud to take you out on a date.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Tsumori Chisato dress, Fendi heels, H Lindy 26 in Mykonos

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sammie225

cbrooke said:


> GREAT boots....can you tell me what they are/where you got them please?



well i got them at primark about 2 years ago,they were only 7 euros


----------



## r15324

Leighsdesign said:


> Sweater by Viktor & Rolf and booties by Diane von Furstenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slouchy cool.



Love!


----------



## eska88

*Leighsdesign* i like your shoes 

It's me again...

Bigger photo = http://www.fashionum.com/1365/eska88-read-more/


----------



## sadiarmg

ahh! IcookIeatIshop, your outfit is super cute.   your shoes! 

here's mine!


----------



## MoneyHunny

Wow really inspirating looks . i think i need help with my wardrobe and style !!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rx4dsoul said:


> Doesn't show in this outfit! Beautiful bag


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Nothing special really! My whole outfit is thrifted. My shoes came from justfab.com


----------



## Julide

Ms.MelissaD said:


> Nothing special really! My whole outfit is thrifted. My shoes came from justfab.com



Holy cows!! All thrifted? Nice job you look great!!I need to go thrifting!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ms.MelissaD said:


> Nothing special really! My whole outfit is thrifted. My shoes came from justfab.com


 
You look great!!


----------



## vonnielicious

rx4dsoul said:


> *PG* : love this look! And love how truly versatile your beautiful LP is
> *Sammie*: that bag is the perfect accessory for any outfit!
> *Vonnie*: you look good in anything!



aw shucks


----------



## vonnielicious

Forgot to post this from last week!


----------



## Noukster

Sweater: H&M
Chino: made them myself 

http://www.nouksterinthecity.com


----------



## aliceanna

Thought I'd join in the fun over here!  Here's my OOTD--more info on this look can be found here.


----------



## Nekko

Noukster said:


> Sweater: H&M
> Chino: made them myself
> 
> http://www.nouksterinthecity.com



Amazing!!  You are beautiful.



aliceanna said:


> Thought I'd join in the fun over here!  Here's my OOTD--more info on this look can be found here.



Love this!!

This  is me recently.  With my Sologne 






More photos in blog post.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Yesterday's outfit


----------



## purse collector

Brunch with my hubby and daughter....

Top - gap, skirt and shoes - Zara, necklace and bracelet - my own design














Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## arnott

purse collector said:


> Brunch with my hubby and daughter....
> 
> Top - gap, skirt and shoes - Zara, necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> View attachment 1568092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568095
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Love the first 2 bracelets with the gold nuggets!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*IcookIeatIshop*: I love  Tsumori Chisato !
*sadiarmg* : Nice jacket!
*Pursecollector* : Great outfit and beautiful details!
*Phenomenon* : Love the whole look!!!
*Noukster* : nice chinos...and your pet is soo cute!
*Aliceanna* : an RM fan over here! Yaaayyy  
*Nekko* : superb photography and even better model! Beautiful purse 
*MsMelissaD *: and you look absolutely fab!!!
*Vonnie*: I like your shirt!


----------



## juneping

PHENOMENON said:


> Yesterday's outfit



i have this bag and it's very handy.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love all your outfits!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today ....
I'm always at work Mon-Sat and even sometimes on Sundays


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Work today ....
> I'm always at work Mon-Sat and even sometimes on Sundays



do you have alternative working saturdays?

when i was in HK, we had this so called long/short week...long week meant working on saturdays for half day.


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> do you have alternative working saturdays?
> 
> when i was in HK, we had this so called long/short week...long week meant working on saturdays for half day.



Unfortunately, it is just part of my sked Mon-Sat 9-6pm but i take a 1-2hr lunchbreak when I want. Sundays, by appointment only. And I am my own boss


----------



## LaToyaForever

This is my Outfit of the Day. I wore my favorite and only designer jacket in my closet. I wore it with my black high waist jeans, a black camisole and my black boots. You can get the details of my website on my website  LaToyaForever


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568280
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568281
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568282
> 
> 
> This is my Outfit of the Day. I wore my favorite and only designer jacket in my closet. I wore it with my black high waist jeans, a black camisole and my black boots. You can get the details of my website on my website  LaToyaForever


 
Looks great on you ..cuute jacket!  Love your highlight also


----------



## LaToyaForever

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Looks great on you ..cuute jacket!  Love your highlight also



LOL LOL. Thanks hun. I try I try! hahaha!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## LaToyaForever

HeartMyMJs said:


>



Where did you get your cuuute flats from?


----------



## LaToyaForever

aliceanna said:


> Thought I'd join in the fun over here!  Here's my OOTD--more info on this look can be found here.



Love this look. CUUTE!!!


----------



## LaToyaForever

OnceUponAShoe said:


> @rx4dsoul thanks! Ill be sure to keep posting, hopefully get more guys starting
> 
> I just had to post this next outfit. Its a jacket that we used for a photoshoot, but I couldnt resist myself, so I tried it on after the shoot :$
> Hope the PR agency doesnt mind ... This jacket is by Goosecraft and availlable next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567049
> 
> 
> Heres a close up!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567057



I'm obsessed with cool looking jackets and that is one coooool looking jacket.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LaToyaForever said:


> Where did you get your cuuute flats from?


 
Thanks!  I got them at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568280
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568281
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568282
> 
> 
> This is my Outfit of the Day. I wore my favorite and only designer jacket in my closet. I wore it with my black high waist jeans, a black camisole and my black boots. You can get the details of my website on my website  LaToyaForever


 
Love it!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568279


Looking fierce! Nice jacket!



HeartMyMJs said:


>


Love the color on your MJ bag


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## shesnochill

Noukster said:


> Sweater: H&M
> Chino: made them myself
> 
> http://www.nouksterinthecity.com



loooove your outfit. i've tried pulling those pants off for the longest time and you do it effortlessly! p.s. adorable dog!!!


----------



## shesnochill

purse collector said:


> Brunch with my hubby and daughter....
> 
> Top - gap, skirt and shoes - Zara, necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> View attachment 1568092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568095
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



beautiful skirt and i have those zara clogs too


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> You look stunning from head to toe!!!
> Have a Happy birthday Elsie


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you look fab as always


 
Thank you both! 



And sorry for the general shout-out, but: Everyone looks fab!


----------



## jigga85




----------



## OnceUponAShoe

LaToyaForever said:


> I'm obsessed with cool looking jackets and that is one coooool looking jacket.



Thanks!  its nice to hear that there are more people sharing that obsession


----------



## its_a_keeper

jigga85 said:


>


 
great outfit! Like the color combo.


----------



## platinum_girly

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568280
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568281
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568282
> 
> 
> This is my Outfit of the Day. I wore my favorite and only designer jacket in my closet. I wore it with my black high waist jeans, a black camisole and my black boots. You can get the details of my website on my website  LaToyaForever


 
Wow, you are so stunningly beautiful!



HeartMyMJs said:


>


 
Love that bag, i seriously need a red bag in my closet! 



annaversary said:


>


 
You look fab girl, and i love that latte Rocco, you rock it so well!


----------



## rx4dsoul

annaversary said:


>



I sssooo want your Latte Rocco!
Great look


----------



## Fee4zy

LaToya - been eying those Ambush boots forever.  Might have to take the plunge.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the color on your MJ bag



Thanks!!



platinum_girly said:


> Love that bag, i seriously need a red bag in my closet!



Thanks pg!!


----------



## Noukster

Thank you for the nice comments ^_^






http://www.nouksterinthecity.com


----------



## platinum_girly

Still loving my Linea pelle


----------



## Sparklybags

a couple more outfits


----------



## vonnielicious

Noukster said:


> Thank you for the nice comments ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nouksterinthecity.com



OMGosh... your eyes... so lovely  Kinda kitty cat like. So cute!
And I love your room decor.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## LaToyaForever

LaToyaForever said:


> I'm obsessed with cool looking jackets and that is one coooool looking jacket.



Ok so I found a link to my DVF Jacket. 

DVF JACKET


----------



## LaToyaForever

OnceUponAShoe said:


> Thanks!  its nice to hear that there are more people sharing that obsession



LOL *covers face* hahaha


----------



## BlingADing

Warm colors with taupes and rust. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sparklybags

BlingADing said:


> Warm colors with taupes and rust. Thanks for letting me share.



I love this outfit, great colours!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Everyone looks fab!!!
*Noukster* you have the most beautiful eyes!
*Bling-a-ding* great color palette
*Sparklybags* cant see much of the 2nd look but I love your first look...I'm always a sucker for blazer-jeans-classic bag combo 


platinum_girly said:


> Still loving my Linea pelle


Love the fit of your jeans!!



HeartMyMJs said:


>


Nice combo of the black Chanel with the red-striped top


----------



## YingsFashion

annaversary said:


>



love your Rocco bag!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Just got these Current/Elliott jeans as a little reward for myself for landing a new job (yey!) and wore them for my first day there today.  And the best part? Not only did I snag the new job, I even snagged the jeans at 50% off.  In other words - today was a good day, and thnks for letting me share!

Jeans from Current/Elliott, shirt from Acne, boots from Frye, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelets from Balenciaga and Monica Vinader and rings from YSL and Soo Ihn Kim.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details at my blog!


----------



## eska88

What do you think ?

bigger photo - http://www.fashionum.com/1043/kelly-read-more/


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BlingADing said:


> Warm colors with taupes and rust. Thanks for letting me share.


 
Love the whole outfit!!



rx4dsoul said:


> Nice combo of the black Chanel with the red-striped top


 
Thank you!! 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Just got these Current/Elliott jeans as a little reward for myself for landing a new job (yey!) and wore them for my first day there today.  And the best part? Not only did I snag the new job, I even snagged the jeans at 50% off.  In other words - today was a good day, and thnks for letting me share!
> 
> Jeans from Current/Elliott, shirt from Acne, boots from Frye, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelets from Balenciaga and Monica Vinader and rings from YSL and Soo Ihn Kim.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details at my blog!


 
Love it!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

eska88 said:


> What do you think ?
> 
> bigger photo - http://www.fashionum.com/1043/kelly-read-more/



Honestly? I would wear a scarfe or necklace with it.
And i would go with high heels or knee high boots 

Other then that, I like the skirt!


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



Love the blue dress on you 
You wear skirts and dresses so well June.


----------



## Fee4zy

juneping said:


>



I was just looking at a dress in that blue and didn't get it since I didn't know how I would wear it.  You have inspired me.  Looking good juneping!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Buffet wear in Vegas a few nights ago =P


----------



## Noukster

http://www.nouksterinthecity.com


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


>


You look lovely my dear! Is your dress purple? Purple is my favorite color...
Oh, and the fringe suede boots are too cute.


----------



## P.Y.T.

LAvuittongirl said:


> Buffet wear in Vegas a few nights ago =P


 You look cute & comfy... Oh, and must ask, where did you get that FAB clutch??


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Still loving my Linea pelle


 
Nice jacket and handbag...


----------



## LAvuittongirl

P.Y.T. said:


> You look cute & comfy... Oh, and must ask, where did you get that FAB clutch??



Thank you!  I got it from the Rebecca Minkoff Sample Sale.  I'm not even sure the name of it because I believe it was a sample and wasn't made??


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the fit of your jeans!!


 
Thankyou lovely lady 



LAvuittongirl said:


> Buffet wear in Vegas a few nights ago =P


 
So cute!



P.Y.T. said:


> Nice jacket and handbag...


 
Thanks mama, where are your outfits lately? I miss your stylish ensembles


----------



## LAvuittongirl

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou lovely lady
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mama, where are your outfits lately? I miss your stylish ensembles



Thank you!!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

juneping said:


>



Oh man, that blue is just gorgeous on you!  Wish I could wear bright blue that well...


----------



## karolinemk

Here's my outfit  Coat form River Island, top from Acne, jeans from Nudie, bag from Alexander Wang and rings from Gina Tricot and Yves Saint Laurent.


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>



Oh June!!! Love love love the blue! Great look


----------



## rx4dsoul

karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit  Coat form River Island, top from Acne, jeans from Nudie, bag from Alexander Wang and rings from Gina Tricot and Yves Saint Laurent.



Love the outfit and the bag!
Perhaps you can also post this photo here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang/your-alexander-wang-in-action-pics-and-chat-614263.html


----------



## bprimuslevy

LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> Buffet wear in Vegas a few nights ago =P



Love your boots and vest.


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the blue dress on you
> You wear skirts and dresses so well June.





Fee4zy said:


> I was just looking at a dress in that blue and didn't get it since I didn't know how I would wear it.  You have inspired me.  Looking good juneping!





P.Y.T. said:


> You look lovely my dear! Is your dress purple? Purple is my favorite color...
> Oh, and the fringe suede boots are too cute.





PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Oh man, that blue is just gorgeous on you!  Wish I could wear bright blue that well...



 ladies!!


----------



## LaToyaForever

I woke up in a chill mood today so I wore a comfy cute hip outfit. I hope you enjoy it. You can check out the details on my site if you would like   LaToya Forever


----------



## LaToyaForever

karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit  Coat form River Island, top from Acne, jeans from Nudie, bag from Alexander Wang and rings from Gina Tricot and Yves Saint Laurent.



Love your ring!!!


----------



## LaToyaForever

LAvuittongirl said:


> Buffet wear in Vegas a few nights ago =P



I want some of those boots. Are those uggs?


----------



## LaToyaForever

Noukster said:


> Thank you for the nice comments ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nouksterinthecity.com



Maroon is amazing on everyone seems like! lol Love it!


----------



## ialexisstewart

LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> Buffet wear in Vegas a few nights ago =P



so so fab! i love this look!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore today


----------



## LAvuittongirl

LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I got it from the Rebecca Minkoff Sample Sale.  I'm not even sure the name of it because I believe it was a sample and wasn't made??



I found out thru another TPF'er that it's called the infinity clutch


----------



## LAvuittongirl

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Love your boots and vest.



Thank you!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

LaToyaForever said:
			
		

> I want some of those boots. Are those uggs?



Yes, they're uggs.  I believe they're called sheepskin cuff boot.  Comes in black, grey n sand .


----------



## LAvuittongirl

ialexisstewart said:
			
		

> so so fab! i love this look!



Thank u!


----------



## BlingADing

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Just got these Current/Elliott jeans as a little reward for myself for landing a new job (yey!) and wore them for my first day there today.  And the best part? Not only did I snag the new job, I even snagged the jeans at 50% off.  In other words - today was a good day, and thnks for letting me share!
> 
> Jeans from Current/Elliott, shirt from Acne, boots from Frye, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelets from Balenciaga and Monica Vinader and rings from YSL and Soo Ihn Kim.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details at my blog!



Lovely pants and congrats on the job! I just got some leopard betsy johnson tights I can't wait to wear.


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh June!!! Love love love the blue! Great look



thanks!!...sorry i think i missed your post when i was posting...


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

My whole outfit is thrifted. My shoes are from justfab!


----------



## Flip88

LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> Yes, they're uggs.  I believe they're called sheepskin cuff boot.  Comes in black, grey n sand .



They are gorgeous indeed


----------



## Tiare

karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit  Coat form River Island, top from Acne, jeans from Nudie, bag from Alexander Wang and rings from Gina Tricot and Yves Saint Laurent.



LOVE the top! I went crazy trying to find it back when I saw it on OutfitIdentifer over six months ago!

Also, that is my favorite incarnation of the YSL Arty ring I've ever seen


----------



## Eva1991

BlingADing said:


> Warm colors with taupes and rust. Thanks for letting me share.



Great look!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## Eva1991

Ms.MelissaD said:


> My whole outfit is thrifted. My shoes are from justfab!




Love your cardi! Welcome to tpf!


----------



## Eva1991

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1570072
> 
> 
> View attachment 1570073
> 
> 
> View attachment 1570074
> 
> 
> I woke up in a chill mood today so I wore a comfy cute hip outfit. I hope you enjoy it. You can check out the details on my site if you would like   LaToya Forever




Rock & chic at the same time! Love it!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Flip88 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous indeed



Thank you! I love them!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ms.MelissaD said:


> My whole outfit is thrifted. My shoes are from justfab!


 
I love thrift shoping! I don't do too much of it anymore since I moved to SD from SF but I do miss it.... BTW, you look FAB!


----------



## Noukster




----------



## rx4dsoul

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:



OMGeee!!! I so want that bag!


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

P.Y.T. said:


> I love thrift shoping! I don't do too much of it anymore since I moved to SD from SF but I do miss it.... BTW, you look FAB!



Thanks!


----------



## LaToyaForever

Eva1991 said:


> Rock & chic at the same time! Love it!



Thank you soo much


----------



## LaToyaForever

Here I have on MOTO marine supersoft leigh pants, Topshop top, and my heels are Sam Edelman. Hope you enjoy it. 

www.latoyaforever.com


----------



## LAvuittongirl

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1571260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571261
> 
> 
> Here I have on MOTO marine supersoft leigh pants, Topshop top, and my heels are Sam Edelman. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> www.latoyaforever.com


I love ur style~~


----------



## LAvuittongirl

My outfit, after I did a lil shoppin today


----------



## r15324

Daivd Lawrence Shirt
Givenchy Jeans
PRADA Top
PRADA Wingtip espadrilles
D&G Document Holder

more info in my PRADA thread!


----------



## r15324

Noukster said:


>





Noukster said:


> http://www.nouksterinthecity.com



Love!


----------



## Elsie87

Carrying my new Valentino Rockstud bag today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## sadiarmg

UGHHHH I LOVE THAT BRACELET elsie!

here's mine! ..not that exciting.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Carrying my new Valentino Rockstud bag today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love it n love the bracelet too!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you both!  The bracelet is from Forever 21.


----------



## juneping




----------



## YingsFashion

me today ...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you both!  The bracelet is from Forever 21.


 
we are cuff twins  You look cayute..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rx4dsoul said:


> OMGeee!!! I so want that bag!



I love it so much! Go get one!  They're awesome!


----------



## Elsie87

P.Y.T. said:


> we are cuff twins  You look cayute..


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Flip88

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> From today:



Chic


----------



## macythebest

karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit  Coat form River Island, top from Acne, jeans from Nudie, bag from Alexander Wang and rings from Gina Tricot and Yves Saint Laurent.


ring ring ring~ Love your ring


----------



## Chanel 0407

June-  I love your outfit today.  Where did you get your scarf from again?



juneping said:


>


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> June-  I love your outfit today.  Where did you get your scarf from again?



thanks!!
it's an inspired version....from ioffer...


----------



## platinum_girly

Elsie87 said:


> Carrying my new Valentino Rockstud bag today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Love this outfit and especially love that bag 



sadiarmg said:


> UGHHHH I LOVE THAT BRACELET elsie!
> 
> here's mine! ..not that exciting.


 
SO cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

My OOTD:


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> My OOTD:



Love the outfit platinum! Simple but edgy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> Carrying my new Valentino Rockstud bag


that cuff is awesome Elsie!



juneping said:


>


June you have a lovely smile!


----------



## DizzyFairy

hi all, @high tea a while ago...


----------



## rx4dsoul

DizzyFairy said:


> hi all, @high tea a while ago...



Oh my ....are those macaroons I see ? I love macaroons!


----------



## DizzyFairy

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my ....are those macaroons I see ? I love macaroons!



heheh believe it or not, i like scones & jam and cream more !


----------



## Eva1991

DizzyFairy said:


> hi all, @high tea a while ago...




Oh! I love the traditional way the tea is served in the UK!!!!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Eva1991 said:


> Oh! I love the traditional way the tea is served in the UK!!!!!



hahah this is high tea @ Australia =P


----------



## juicybrat

suzy shier blouse, love culture leopard skinny jeans, aldo pumps and chanel camellia woc


----------



## rx4dsoul

juicybrat said:


> suzy shier blouse, love culture leopard skinny jeans, aldo pumps and chanel camellia woc



Lovely!


----------



## Eva1991

DizzyFairy said:


> hahah this is high tea @ Australia =P



Oh! LOL
I had no idea! it looks like you were served the traditional english afternoon tea!!!

On topic, this is me earlier today!
Thank you for letting me share!!!!!


----------



## arnott

sn00py said:


> you look stunning!! love your dress
> 
> hehe today is my 2 year anniversary with my s.o.



Love the jacket!  How much was it if you don't mind me asking?  I looked it up on the Aritzia website and it says it's on sale from $160 but doesn't say how much.  TIA!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the outfit platinum! Simple but edgy!


 
Thankyou as always 



juicybrat said:


> suzy shier blouse, love culture leopard skinny jeans, aldo pumps and chanel camellia woc


----------



## karolinemk

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the outfit and the bag!
> Perhaps you can also post this photo here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang/your-alexander-wang-in-action-pics-and-chat-614263.html


Of course I can  And thank you!


----------



## Nekko

Just had some snow the past couple of days.  

Needed to bundle up


----------



## staffymomashley

Nekko said:


> Just had some snow the past couple of days.
> 
> Needed to bundle up


 
You look adorable in that hat! totally suits you! some people just got it...and you "got it" !


----------



## staffymomashley

Noukster said:


>


 Your SO beautiful! are you a model by chance? you photos are always just so perfect, ur outfit, ur hair, make up just everything looks so professional!


----------



## xoxoCat

I wore this a few days ago, but here it is anyways! I'm cold just looking at these pics haha.


----------



## PrincessBal

Hello Ladies! Sorry for the lack of updates lately! First of all I wish you a happy new year! You all look great! I really missed posting here over the holidays and I will resume doing so as soon as I have some new outfit pictures to show you  At the moment my blog is full of travel diary photos..! Anyways, I will see you soon! xo LawFashionista


----------



## Nekko

staffymomashley said:


> You look adorable in that hat! totally suits you! some people just got it...and you "got it" !



Aww thank you so much 



xoxoCat said:


> I wore this a few days ago, but here it is anyways! I'm cold just looking at these pics haha.



Love your Alma!!!  You look great!



PrincessBal said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry for the lack of updates lately! First of all I wish you a happy new year! You all look great! I really missed posting here over the holidays and I will resume doing so as soon as I have some new outfit pictures to show you  At the moment my blog is full of travel diary photos..! Anyways, I will see you soon! xo LawFashionista



Yay! looking forward to seeing your outfits!


----------



## Elsie87

juicybrat said:


> suzy shier blouse, love culture leopard skinny jeans, aldo pumps and chanel camellia woc


 
Gorgeous; love the pop of red!



Eva1991 said:


> Oh! LOL
> I had no idea! it looks like you were served the traditional english afternoon tea!!!
> 
> On topic, this is me earlier today!
> Thank you for letting me share!!!!!


 
Love your heels and scarf! 



Nekko said:


> Just had some snow the past couple of days.
> 
> Needed to bundle up


 
Fab!!!!



xoxoCat said:


> I wore this a few days ago, but here it is anyways! I'm cold just looking at these pics haha.


 
Beautiful pictures; love your LV!


----------



## rx4dsoul

xoxoCat said:


> I wore this a few days ago, but here it is anyways! I'm cold just looking at these pics haha.



Forget the cold snow, the bag is totally hot!!!


----------



## Eva1991

Thank you *Elsie87* for your nice comment!!!!


----------



## Flip88

Nekko said:
			
		

> Just had some snow the past couple of days.
> 
> Needed to bundle up



You look so cosy in that hat - not to mention stylish. It reminds me of June Ambrose who pulls off fur hats so well also.


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my turquoise Rabeanco bag:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

Fringed boots:


----------



## BlingADing

I've really been into sweater dresses this winter.  They're a perfect staple!


----------



## BlingADing

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1571260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571261
> 
> 
> Here I have on MOTO marine supersoft leigh pants, Topshop top, and my heels are Sam Edelman. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> www.latoyaforever.com



I've been looking for cobalt jeans forever, but your pics help me realize other blues are just as pretty.


----------



## BlingADing

sadiarmg said:


> UGHHHH I LOVE THAT BRACELET elsie!
> 
> here's mine! ..not that exciting.



Perfect example of how simple is so chic.  Love this.


----------



## BlingADing

Casual outfit I wore this past weekend.


----------



## sn00py

arnott said:


> Love the jacket!  How much was it if you don't mind me asking?  I looked it up on the Aritzia website and it says it's on sale from $160 but doesn't say how much.  TIA!



sorry for super late reply!! but i actually was pretty sure i got it for 110 last fall.. >.<


----------



## juneping

the isabel marant july jacket i got from the outnet.


----------



## Noukster




----------



## Sparklybags

BlingADing said:


> Casual outfit I wore this past weekend.



Love this, the colour looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Elsie87

Valentino + leopard print!











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## MJDaisy

BlingADing said:


> I've really been into sweater dresses this winter.  They're a perfect staple!



omg loveee this look! so perfect!


----------



## Elsie87

BlingADing said:


> I've really been into sweater dresses this winter. They're a perfect staple!


 
Love your way with colour!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> the isabel marant july jacket i got from the outnet.


Love the jacket June!



BlingADing said:


>



Navy and mustard yellow go so well together!


----------



## jigga85

This is what I wore yesteray 

-H&M Shirt, Cardigan & Boots
-Hermes Collier de Chien Cuff Bracelet
-Alexander Wang Bag
-Zara Jeans
-ASOS Glasses
-Michael Kors Watch
-Forever XXI Gold Accessories


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


> the isabel marant july jacket i got from the outnet.


The blazer is FAB! And I love the leggings as well. BTW, are the leggings leather??


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Fringed boots:


 
Love the scarf and leather jacket!


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the jacket June!





P.Y.T. said:


> The blazer is FAB! And I love the leggings as well. BTW, are the leggings leather??



thank you ladies!! 

PYT - yes, they are leather leggings (paneled front and back with fabric on the side) from vince, got them on ebay for 1/4 of the orig price...


----------



## LaToyaForever

BlingADing said:


> I've been looking for cobalt jeans forever, but your pics help me realize other blues are just as pretty.



Aww thank you so much. They still have them on the site


----------



## LaToyaForever

LAvuittongirl said:


> I love ur style~~



Thank you so much that means a lot. I'm trying to figure this site out. Do you have any pictures posted? I wanna seeee


----------



## LaToyaForever

I love this military green jacket I purchased from Costa Blanca. I wore it with my shiny American Apparel high waist tights and my tan boots from Forever 21. I hope you enjoy my outfit 
 LaToyaForever


----------



## LaToyaForever

jigga85 said:


> This is what I wore yesteray
> 
> -H&M Shirt, Cardigan & Boots
> -Hermes Collier de Chien Cuff Bracelet
> -Alexander Wang Bag
> -Zara Jeans
> -ASOS Glasses
> -Michael Kors Watch
> -Forever XXI Gold Accessories



Your watch it pretty dope.


----------



## LaToyaForever

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my turquoise Rabeanco bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I have that Forever 21 ring! I love it. Always get compliments. Great choice!!!! hehehe


----------



## LaToyaForever

platinum_girly said:


> Fringed boots:



Work it out with that purse giiiirl!!!


----------



## LaToyaForever

purse collector said:


> Brunch with my hubby and daughter....
> 
> Top - gap, skirt and shoes - Zara, necklace and bracelet - my own design
> 
> View attachment 1568092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568095
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Those braceletes are so cute. I need too go to Zara. Can you believe I never bought anything from Zara in my life! lol


----------



## r15324

Breaking out my Givenchy cork-sole shoes

with

Givenchy Shirt
Givenchy Jeans...

Givenchy whore today lol couldn't be bothered accessorising.


----------



## its_a_keeper

r15324 said:


> Breaking out my Givenchy cork-sole shoes
> 
> with
> 
> Givenchy Shirt
> Givenchy Jeans...
> 
> Givenchy whore today lol couldn't be bothered accessorising.



Like your outfit!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

LaToyaForever said:


> Thank you so much that means a lot. I'm trying to figure this site out. Do you have any pictures posted? I wanna seeee



Just a few on the OOTD thread.  It's hard taking pictures of myself by myself...I guess I need to practice =P


----------



## Elsie87

*LaToya*: Thank you! You look amazing btw; love the pics! 

More Valentino + leopard print!

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Noukster




----------



## jigga85

noukster said:


>




omg i love


----------



## rx4dsoul

Noukster said:


>


Love love love the look!!!



Elsie87 said:


> More Valentino + leopard print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


You rock Leopard like no other !!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Where did you get your scarf? I love it.


----------



## LaToyaForever

LAvuittongirl said:


> Just a few on the OOTD thread.  It's hard taking pictures of myself by myself...I guess I need to practice =P



lol ya get someone to take them for you!  Or use your computer webcam!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

LaToyaForever said:
			
		

> lol ya get someone to take them for you!  Or use your computer webcam!



Comp webcam??  I never thought of that!  Lol


----------



## LaToyaForever

The H&M black dress x Faux fur h&m jacket.


----------



## raq30

Elsie87 said:


> *LaToya*: Thank you! You look amazing btw; love the pics!
> 
> More Valentino + leopard print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



U look hot girl..I really like your dress!! so fab..


----------



## purse collector

LaToyaForever said:


> Those braceletes are so cute. I need too go to Zara. Can you believe I never bought anything from Zara in my life! lol



Thanks and whaaaat you haven't gotten anything at Zara?  Girl you should go now cuz they have some cute stuff


----------



## Elsie87

Rx & raq:


----------



## angelastoel

Pictures from Aruba!


----------



## jigga85

angelastoel said:


> Pictures from Aruba!


I LOVE It~ You look so expensive!


----------



## juneping




----------



## quynh_1206

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1576697
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576698
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576699
> 
> 
> The H&M black dress x Faux fur h&m jacket.


 
Love everything!


----------



## quynh_1206

angelastoel said:


> Pictures from Aruba!


 
Very cute from head to toe!


----------



## BlingADing

jigga85 said:


> This is what I wore yesteray
> 
> -H&M Shirt, Cardigan & Boots
> -Hermes Collier de Chien Cuff Bracelet
> -Alexander Wang Bag
> -Zara Jeans
> -ASOS Glasses
> -Michael Kors Watch
> -Forever XXI Gold Accessories



Very nice!


----------



## BlingADing

Noukster said:


>



Cool outfit and which app do you use?  Love the pics.


----------



## BlingADing

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1575665
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575666
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575667
> 
> 
> I love this military green jacket I purchased from Costa Blanca. I wore it with my shiny American Apparel high waist tights and my tan boots from Forever 21. I hope you enjoy my outfit
> LaToyaForever



Such a cute outfit and your hair is gorgeous!  How long does the red last?


----------



## angelastoel

again from Aruba....


----------



## Couturable

Elsie87 said:


> More Valentino + leopard print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the dress, the beads, the bag! 



Noukster said:


>



Head to toe perfection! Looks so effortless too!


----------



## Couturable

Haven't posted here in a bit, but I wore this last Friday. More details on the blog.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Pictures from Aruba!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/01/outfit-back-from-paradise.html



I loooove Ur yellow bbag!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>


Love the sweater June! From where if you don't mind me asking?



angelastoel said:


> again from Aruba....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Looking absolutely beautiful! Hope you ha a great time



Couturable said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit, but I wore this last Friday. More details on the blog.


I always look forward to seeing your outfits C!
Love your looks


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the sweater June! From where if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Looking absolutely beautiful! Hope you ha a great time
> 
> 
> I always look forward to seeing your outfits C!
> Love your looks


it's adam....but i just checked...the link is no longer working.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks so fab! 

Angela - Super jealous


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


> it's adam....but i just checked...the link is no longer working.



Thanks June 
there's a similar one from AWang but in cobalt and black that I've been looking at too....


----------



## LaToyaForever

BlingADing said:


> Such a cute outfit and your hair is gorgeous!  How long does the red last?



Thank you so much. It lasted about 3 months I didn't want to redo it so I just dyed it back to black...I'm soo boring! lol


----------



## LaToyaForever

purse collector said:


> Thanks and whaaaat you haven't gotten anything at Zara?  Girl you should go now cuz they have some cute stuff



I actually went in and I couldn't find anything LOL. I can't concentrate and I don't know where to start and too many girls were in there so I gave up! lol


----------



## LaToyaForever

I love my Topshop sequin jacket!!!!! LOL


----------



## poptarts

angelastoel said:


> Pictures from Aruba!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/01/outfit-back-from-paradise.html



This is beautiful. Love your knit and that Bal is so happy! I wish I was somewhere nice and sunny. 



juneping said:


>




Fab as always. You are killing me with those IM jeans


----------



## juicybrat

http://x83.xanga.com/bf7e046a03135280706939/m223618753.jpg

Forever 21 tank and jacket, H&M shorts and Zara booties


----------



## Elsie87

Couturable said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit, but I wore this last Friday. More details on the blog.


 
Thank you! 

You look fierce; LOVE the fur and the Chanel!


----------



## Elsie87

Rainy day outfit:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Nekko

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1577828
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577829
> 
> 
> I love my Topshop sequin jacket!!!!! LOL



I love that sequin jacket as well!!



Elsie87 said:


> Rainy day outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




So London, I love the gloves!!


----------



## Nekko

I made this poncho myself from a blanket hah.

Dress and purse from a local consignment boutique.

Star Ling boots from Nordstrom

Textured tights from Urban Outfitters


----------



## juneping

Nekko said:


> I made this poncho myself from a blanket hah.
> 
> Dress and purse from a local consignment boutique.
> 
> Star Ling boots from Nordstrom
> 
> Textured tights from Urban Outfitters



all your photos are very beautiful....and love your look today.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> Rainy day outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love this look! I was going to wear my trench coat today but its 80 degrees here in San Diego!


----------



## Couturable

Elsie87 said:


> You look fierce; LOVE the fur and the Chanel!





rx4dsoul said:


> I always look forward to seeing your outfits C!
> Love your looks




Thank you both!!!


----------



## Nekko

juneping said:


> all your photos are very beautiful....and love your look today.



Thanks June   I can say the same about you


----------



## rx4dsoul

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1577828
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577829
> 
> 
> I love my Topshop sequin jacket!!!!! LOL


LaToya, you've got everyday glam down to an art!



Elsie87 said:


> Rainy day outfit:


I wish I looked this fab in the rain! I love your studded gloves Elsie!



Nekko said:


> I made this poncho myself from a blanket hah.


That's awesome Nekko! And I love how you put random elements and make it look good together


----------



## rx4dsoul

Me today : Work whole day then straight to a  scientific lecture with dinner afterwards.
Zara dress, Chloe Marcie bag


----------



## beggarbaby

Finally got around to taking one since I had my backdrop set up anyway from a shoot last week. Pretty casual today...


----------



## momofgirls

rx4dsoul said:


> Me today : Work whole day then straight to a  scientific lecture with dinner afterwards.
> Zara dress, Chloe Marcie bag


Nice, love the bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beggarbaby said:


> Finally got around to taking one since I had my backdrop set up anyway from a shoot last week. Pretty casual today...


Lovely jacket!


momofgirls said:


> Nice, love the bag.


Thank you Momofgirls...I love your avatar too.


----------



## xoxoCat

angelastoel said:


> again from Aruba....



Ahh!!! Don't know what I'm more jealous of - the bag or the beach.


----------



## Zombie Girl

I love this whole look!!!


sammie225 said:


> sunny sunday


----------



## Zombie Girl

LOVE the boots!!  Who makes them?


jigga85 said:


>


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## quynh_1206

rx4dsoul said:


> Me today : Work whole day then straight to a scientific lecture with dinner afterwards.
> Zara dress, Chloe Marcie bag


 
Ahhh...I love your Chloe. Is this the smallest size in the Marcie bag?


----------



## its_a_keeper

angelastoel said:


>



 the outfit


----------



## rx4dsoul

quynh_1206 said:


> Ahhh...I love your Chloe. Is this the smallest size in the Marcie bag?



Thank you!
I think there are currently just two sizes right now if I'm not mistaken, medium and large ....mine is the medium with 14x11x4.5 dimensions (large is 16x12x6)  I'm 5'6", 110lbs for reference .


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelastoel said:


>



Lovin' the vacation mode!


----------



## quynh_1206

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you!
> I think there are currently just two sizes right now if I'm not mistaken, medium and large ....mine is the medium with 14x11x4.5 dimensions (large is 16x12x6)  I'm 5'6", 110lbs for reference .


 
Thanks, rx4dsoul!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

angelastoel said:


>


 
Love the whole look!


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing Balenciaga moto jacket in Havana and lipstick Celine mini luggage today with Frye's boots. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## taho

jigga85 said:


> This is what I wore yesteray
> 
> -H&M Shirt, Cardigan & Boots
> -Hermes Collier de Chien Cuff Bracelet
> -Alexander Wang Bag
> -Zara Jeans
> -ASOS Glasses
> -Michael Kors Watch
> -Forever XXI Gold Accessories



Awesome ensemble. The gold accents really stand out against the neutral hues.


----------



## taho

The sun actually came out today, a pleasant surprise. Crappy pic, better pics in the future.

Outfit: 
F21 top and shorts
Manolo Blahnik mules
See by Chloe bag


----------



## arnott

sn00py said:


> sorry for super late reply!! but i actually was pretty sure i got it for 110 last fall.. >.<



Thanks.  Is it called the Dauphine jacket in abstract Ikat?


----------



## FrenchMel

Really nice!!
What's your hair color? It's absolutely gorgeous!! So warm.. perfect for winter!


----------



## Slavisa

Yesterday's outfit. Pretty boring but comfy.

Caroline Morgan Tee
French Pony skirt
RMK wedges
Von Treskow Big Mama bracelet
Hermès clic clac
LV Speedy
Paired with dirty hair.


----------



## r15324

Slavisa said:


> Paired with dirty hair.



hehehehe 

Cute!


----------



## r15324

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1577828
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577829
> 
> 
> YUM
> 
> I love my Topshop sequin jacket!!!!! LOL





Elsie87 said:


> Rainy day outfit:



Cute love the gloves



Noukster said:


>



Love



its_a_keeper said:


> Like your outfit!



Thanks~


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## platinum_girly

Botkier bag:


----------



## gnatty8

platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:



Hey, you colored your hair!  Looks great.

You guys are on fire in here since last time I passed through!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Pretty boring but comfy.
> 
> Caroline Morgan Tee
> French Pony skirt
> RMK wedges
> Von Treskow Big Mama bracelet
> Hermès clic clac
> LV Speedy
> Paired with dirty hair.



you look so cute!



angelastoel said:


>



aww, love your Aruba Pics!!!
And great hat Girl!


----------



## MJDaisy

me today! carrying my Marc Jacobs Blake in cocoa.


----------



## MJDaisy

Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Pretty boring but comfy.
> 
> Caroline Morgan Tee
> French Pony skirt
> RMK wedges
> Von Treskow Big Mama bracelet
> Hermès clic clac
> LV Speedy
> Paired with dirty hair.



i wish i looked as chic as you do on my boring days  cute outfit.


----------



## jigga85

Zombie Girl said:


> LOVE the boots!!  Who makes them?



Doc Martens!! =]


----------



## juicybrat

What I wore to go dancing =)





Erin Brinie tank, Talula Babaton Elliot pants, Zara clutch and Betsey Johnson heels


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Last night about to celebrate my birthday

Top-Rebecca Taylor
Pants- James Jeans
Shoes- Christian Louboutin


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Another outfit, Actual birthday 1/24
Top-Some boutique in Atlanta
Pants- Theory
Shoes- Christian Louboutin


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:


 
I love this outfit!! Looking for red jeans too...


----------



## kcf68

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1580779
> 
> 
> me today! carrying my Marc Jacobs Blake in cocoa.


 
Cute outfit and handbag too..


----------



## kcf68

Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Pretty boring but comfy.
> 
> Caroline Morgan Tee
> French Pony skirt
> RMK wedges
> Von Treskow Big Mama bracelet
> Hermès clic clac
> LV Speedy
> Paired with dirty hair.


 

Love your outfit and especially the shoes!!! Dirty hair too!!


----------



## kcf68

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Last night about to celebrate my birthday
> 
> Top-Rebecca Taylor
> Pants- James Jeans
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin


 
I like your top and the color is stunning on you...


----------



## arnott

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1580779
> 
> 
> me today! carrying my Marc Jacobs Blake in cocoa.



I like your leopard print top!  Is it a tank top?  Where's it from?


----------



## MJDaisy

kcf68 said:


> Cute outfit and handbag too..



thank you


----------



## MJDaisy

arnott said:


> I like your leopard print top!  Is it a tank top?  Where's it from?



thanks so much!! it is a tank top, it's from forever 21! I got it for $6 last spring. they may have something similar this season though


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

kcf68 said:


> I like your top and the color is stunning on you...



Thank you..


----------



## HauteMama

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Another outfit, Actual birthday 1/24
> Top-Some boutique in Atlanta
> Pants- Theory
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin


 
Love this outfit. You look great!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Pretty boring but comfy.


Very pretty. Period.


angelastoel said:


>


Loving the vacay shots!!!


platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:


Love the red-black combo and the bag!


MJDaisy said:


> me today! carrying my Marc Jacobs Blake in cocoa.


Beautiful bag and outfit


juicybrat said:


> What I wore to go dancing =)


Great look! Hope you had fun



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Last night about to celebrate my birthday
> 
> Top-Rebecca Taylor
> Pants- James Jeans
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin





Sleeping Beauty said:


> Another outfit, Actual birthday 1/24
> Top-Some boutique in Atlanta
> Pants- Theory
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin


Happy birthday! You look absolutely fabulous.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Last night about to celebrate my birthday
> 
> Top-Rebecca Taylor
> Pants- James Jeans
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin




damn, those are the shoes in your avatar, huh? WOWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## EMMY

platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:


 
OMG your hair looks great..that color really looks good on you..looking good girl! Everytime I see you you're skinnier! Wish I could pull off red pants like you do! Geeesh!!


----------



## EMMY

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1580779
> 
> 
> me today! carrying my Marc Jacobs Blake in cocoa.


 
Great outfit...MJ Blake is one of my fav bags ever that he designed...don't ever get rid of it!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## Samia

All you ladies look amazing!



angelastoel said:


>



I am really loving all your vacation(?) pics! the beach ones are amazing and great vacation style!


----------



## CPrincessUK

first time posting outfit pics


----------



## miu miu1

CPrincessUK - you are so pretty! Love your dress


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

MichelleAntonia said:


> damn, those are the shoes in your avatar, huh? WOWWWWWWWWWWW!



Haha, yes they are...I didn't realize that until you just reminded me. I love them


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

HauteMama said:


> Love this outfit. You look great!



Thanks!


----------



## CPrincessUK

miu miu1 said:


> CPrincessUK - you are so pretty! Love your dress



Thank you!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Elsie87

^Beautiful!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look amazing Angela! Hope you are having fun on vacay!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Me last night


----------



## Jesssh

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night



Cute!

I'm always looking for ways to use my white blazer!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you 


Jesssh said:


> Cute!
> 
> I'm always looking for ways to use my white blazer!


----------



## Jesssh

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing Balenciaga moto jacket in Havana and lipstick Celine mini luggage today with Frye's boots....



That Celine is so cute on a person!


----------



## yellow08

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night



Very cute!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelastoel said:


>


Love the colors!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night



Fabulous!


----------



## *want it all*

Been too long since I've been back here...soooooooo many to comment on:



platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:


Ah!  You got red pants, too!  I remember telling you I was looking for a pair!  You styled it wonderfully!  Fab!  



gnatty8 said:


> You guys are on fire in here since last time I passed through!


Hey, fancy seeing you here...how dare you come back w/o posting an outfit.  



juicybrat said:


> What I wore to go dancing =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin Brinie tank, Talula Babaton Elliot pants, Zara clutch and Betsey Johnson heels


So pretty, and that clutch is awesome!



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Last night about to celebrate my birthday
> 
> Top-Rebecca Taylor
> Pants- James Jeans
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin





Sleeping Beauty said:


> Another outfit, Actual birthday 1/24
> Top-Some boutique in Atlanta
> Pants- Theory
> Shoes- Christian Louboutin


You are so cute, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  resents



angelastoel said:


>


Your colorful backdrop matches your colorful ensemble!   Congrats, you got a new bal, right?  Is it moutarde?  



ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night


Nicely done!  New mirror? There's better lighting in this room from what I've seen before.


----------



## kiwishopper

Juicy Couture tweed jacket and Levi's skinny jeans


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

*want it all* said:


> Been too long since I've been back here...soooooooo many to comment on:
> 
> Ah!  You got red pants, too!  I remember telling you I was looking for a pair!  You styled it wonderfully!  Fab!
> 
> Hey, fancy seeing you here...how dare you come back w/o posting an outfit.
> 
> So pretty, and that clutch is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so cute, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  resents
> 
> Your colorful backdrop matches your colorful ensemble!   Congrats, you got a new bal, right?  Is it moutarde?
> 
> Nicely done!  New mirror? There's better lighting in this room from what I've seen before.



Thanks!


----------



## MJDaisy

EMMY said:


> Great outfit...MJ Blake is one of my fav bags ever that he designed...don't ever get rid of it!!! LOVE it!!!



thanks emmy!!  i do love my blake! it gets neglected sometimes, I'll have to be better about using it more!


----------



## gnatty8

*want it all* said:


> Hey, fancy seeing you here...how dare you come back w/o posting an outfit.



lol, is that the price of admission these days?  I mainly tumblr my fits these days, but here's something from last week..


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> Juicy Couture tweed jacket and Levi's skinny jeans


Love your jacket!!!



gnatty8 said:


> lol, is that the price of admission these days?  I mainly tumblr my fits these days, but here's something from last week..


Very smart!


----------



## kiwishopper

rx4dsoul said:


> Love your jacket!!!
> 
> Thanks Rx4  You hav always been very sweet with your compliment!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you


yellow08 said:


> Very cute!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you 



rx4dsoul said:


> Fabulous!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, I was at my friends house. I love her mirror and she does have better lighting then at my house. 




*want it all* said:


> Been too long since I've been back here...soooooooo many to comment on:
> 
> Ah!  You got red pants, too!  I remember telling you I was looking for a pair!  You styled it wonderfully!  Fab!
> 
> Hey, fancy seeing you here...how dare you come back w/o posting an outfit.
> 
> So pretty, and that clutch is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so cute, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  resents
> 
> Your colorful backdrop matches your colorful ensemble!   Congrats, you got a new bal, right?  Is it moutarde?
> 
> Nicely done!  New mirror? There's better lighting in this room from what I've seen before.


----------



## loves

CPrincessUK said:


> first time posting outfit pics



you look perfect, the colors work beautifully on you


----------



## loves

kiwishopper said:


> Juicy Couture tweed jacket and Levi's skinny jeans



lovely jacket! great outfit


----------



## loves

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night



nice! i can never wear a white jacket without looking like i work in a hospital. you wear it well


----------



## CPrincessUK

loves said:


> you look perfect, the colors work beautifully on you



Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

r15324 said:


> Breaking out my Givenchy cork-sole shoes
> 
> with
> 
> Givenchy Shirt
> Givenchy Jeans...
> 
> Givenchy whore today lol couldn't be bothered accessorising.



I love it!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## angelastoel

*want it all* said:


> Been too long since I've been back here...soooooooo many to comment on:
> 
> Ah!  You got red pants, too!  I remember telling you I was looking for a pair!  You styled it wonderfully!  Fab!
> 
> Hey, fancy seeing you here...how dare you come back w/o posting an outfit.
> 
> So pretty, and that clutch is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so cute, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  resents
> 
> Your colorful backdrop matches your colorful ensemble!   Congrats, you got a new bal, right?  Is it moutarde?
> 
> Nicely done!  New mirror? There's better lighting in this room from what I've seen before.



thanks! It is SS'11 Mimosa


----------



## Eva1991

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night



Great look! Congrats for wearing whites during the winter! Not many people can pull it off!


----------



## Eva1991

CPrincessUK said:


> first time posting outfit pics




Love these colours on you CPrincessUK!!!
I especially like the second bag (the red one)!


----------



## Eva1991

Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Pretty boring but comfy.
> 
> Caroline Morgan Tee
> French Pony skirt
> RMK wedges
> Von Treskow Big Mama bracelet
> Hermès clic clac
> LV Speedy
> Paired with dirty hair.




I love your skirt! I definately need a skirt like this one in my life!


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:




Love the coloured skinnies against a total balck outfit! Good job!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Eva1991 said:


> Love these colours on you CPrincessUK!!!
> I especially like the second bag (the red one)!



Thank you so much. You can PM me for details of red bag.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Eva1991 said:


> Love these colours on you CPrincessUK!!!
> I especially like the second bag (the red one)!



Sorry double post.
Mods please delete.
Thank you so much. You can PM me for details of red bag.


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Noukster




----------



## xoxoCat

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



I love the touch of red in that outfit.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## juneping




----------



## Myrkur

Mango coat, Isabel Marant sweater (matches with my hair LOL), Hollister skirt and Chanel boots


----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



You accessorize amazingly!  And LOVE the red pumps!!!  I wore mine in my recent outfit too!



Noukster said:


>



You look so adorable!!  Great suspenders!



juneping said:


>





Myrkur said:


> Mango coat, Isabel Marant sweater (matches with my hair LOL), Hollister skirt and Chanel boots



I love soft pink and black!  Well done.


----------



## Nekko

Vintage Bottega Veneta
Fendi B Buckle belt
Chinese robe
Forever 21 tube top
Obakki high waist leather skirt.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



Cool necklace! I love the look...


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night


 
Love the black & white ensemble! Always a classic.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you 



P.Y.T. said:


> Love the black & white ensemble! Always a classic.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Sunday...*

~F21 blouse
~Gap flared jeans
~BCBG platforms
~UO gold mesh necklace
~Zara large suede tote


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Love it especially your necklace!! 



Noukster said:


>


 
Looks great!! 



juneping said:


>


 
Love it!! 


Myrkur said:


> Mango coat, Isabel Marant sweater (matches with my hair LOL), Hollister skirt and Chanel boots


 


Nekko said:


> Vintage Bottega Veneta
> Fendi B Buckle belt
> Chinese robe
> Forever 21 tube top
> Obakki high waist leather skirt.


 
Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sunday...*
> 
> ~F21 blouse
> ~Gap flared jeans
> ~BCBG platforms
> ~UO gold mesh necklace
> ~Zara large suede tote


 
Love the entire outfit!  Loving your bag too!!


----------



## Nekko

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sunday...*
> 
> ~F21 blouse
> ~Gap flared jeans
> ~BCBG platforms
> ~UO gold mesh necklace
> ~Zara large suede tote



Amazing bag!  Love the effortless look of the whole outfit 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole outfit!!




Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


>


Love the necklace!!! It is such a statement piece...


Noukster said:


>


Very nice!


juneping said:


>


Cool and easy June....


Nekko said:


>


It's amazing how you bring random pieces together nekko


----------



## Nekko

^ Thank you so much


----------



## Raventress

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sunday...*
> 
> ~F21 blouse
> ~Gap flared jeans
> ~BCBG platforms
> ~UO gold mesh necklace
> ~Zara large suede tote


Great ensemble! I like!


----------



## Slavisa

Eva1991 said:


> I love your skirt! I definately need a skirt like this one in my life!



I prefer a 'mullet' skirt because they hide the back of my legs haha. If only it covered my knees, then it would be perfection!


----------



## CPrincessUK

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sunday...*
> 
> ~F21 blouse
> ~Gap flared jeans
> ~BCBG platforms
> ~UO gold mesh necklace
> ~Zara large suede tote



Love this look!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ilovefashion87 said:


> Me last night



Beautiful classic look.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



That necklace is stunning and the red shoes look amazing with the outfit.


----------



## loves

Noukster said:


>



love this look


----------



## CPrincessUK




----------



## eska88

my newest outfit 

bigger photo:
http://www.fashionum.com/1698/eska88-read-more-4/


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Elsie87

^Love the grey Bal!


Thanks for the sweet comments! 


Out for drinks tonight:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Dilostyle

Elsie87 said:


> ^Love the grey Bal!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Love love it.....everything is .....aaahhh lovely


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

Today I wore my new sequined biker jacket!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CPrincessUK said:


>


 

very nice! Love the purple bag


----------



## *want it all*

gnatty8 said:


> lol, is that the price of admission these days?  I mainly tumblr my fits these days, but here's something from last week..


  Yes, that's the price of admission these days.  Lookin' good...I can never carry off white bottoms in the winter here, as it's predominantly raining.   



angelastoel said:


> thanks! It is SS'11 Mimosa


Ah! Thanks for the clarification.  Such a pretty, bold shade!


----------



## Sparklybags

from the weekend!


----------



## rx4dsoul

CPrincessUK said:


>



You look lovely!! And that Bay is such a pretty color!


----------



## Nekko

angelastoel said:


>



Great outfit!  That Bal looks so amazing!



Elsie87 said:


> ^Love the grey Bal!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



OMG! I absolutely LOVE this!  no many people can pull off that Bal, and you do it amazingly



OnceUponAShoe said:


> Today I wore my new sequined biker jacket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584121



You look fierce!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

~Fabulousity~ said:


> very nice! Love the purple bag



Thank you. Purple is my favourite colour.


----------



## CPrincessUK

rx4dsoul said:


> You look lovely!! And that Bay is such a pretty color!



 thank you. Purple always makes me happy!


----------



## TJNEscada

OnceUponAShoe said:


> Today I wore my new sequined biker jacket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584121


 
Fantastic jacket!!!


----------



## Slavisa

Today for work I'm wearing:

Plain no brand dress
Revival cardigan
Red belt
Basque heels 

Everyone is looking gorgeous today!!


----------



## purse collector

p.y.t. said:


> *sunday...*
> 
> ~f21 blouse
> ~gap flared jeans
> ~bcbg platforms
> ~uo gold mesh necklace
> ~zara large suede tote



gorgeous!


----------



## Eva1991

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sunday...*
> 
> ~F21 blouse
> ~Gap flared jeans
> ~BCBG platforms
> ~UO gold mesh necklace
> ~Zara large suede tote




Great and effortless look! I'm in such a "flared jeans" phase these days myself!


----------



## Elsie87

*Dilostyle*, *Nekko*:  


Out and about in the cold today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## juneping




----------



## platinum_girly

gnatty8 said:


> Hey, you colored your hair! Looks great.
> 
> You guys are on fire in here since last time I passed through!


 
Lol no i didn't, different lighting makes it look different shades and my last camera had went in for repair so for the past few weeks i have been using a sub and it makes everything look so darn BRIGHT, nothing is as bright in real life, thank goodness 



kcf68 said:


> I love this outfit!! Looking for red jeans too...


 
Thankyou hun, mine were a bargain from Quiz clothing 



rx4dsoul said:


> Love the red-black combo and the bag!


 
Thankyou dear 



EMMY said:


> OMG your hair looks great..that color really looks good on you..looking good girl! Everytime I see you you're skinnier! Wish I could pull off red pants like you do! Geeesh!!


 
Thankyou hun, and i bet you would look rocking in red trousers  I am definately not skinnier, i have been trying to put some weight back on, lol!



CPrincessUK said:


> first time posting outfit pics


 
Babe you look GORGEOUS, what a lovely smile that you have, and your hair is fabulous!



*want it all* said:


> Ah! You got red pants, too! I remember telling you I was looking for a pair! You styled it wonderfully! Fab!


 
Hey girl, no i don't recall, the convo that sticks out in my mind is the one revolving around the black leather shorts, i STILL need to get some of those, thank goodness that spring/summer is quickly approaching 



Eva1991 said:


> Love the coloured skinnies against a total balck outfit! Good job!


 
Thanks girl!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dress from ModCloth:


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>


 
That is such a fab Pic June!!!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> That is such a fab Pic June!!!



thanks *keeper*!!


----------



## Noukster

platinum_girly said:


> Dress from ModCloth:



OMG YOU ARE BLONDE!!! How do i didn't saw this? It looks lovely on you!!!!
Pretty ^_^


----------



## Noukster

Slavisa said:


> Today for work I'm wearing:
> 
> Plain no brand dress
> Revival cardigan
> Red belt
> Basque heels
> 
> Everyone is looking gorgeous today!!



CUTE, lovely!!


----------



## Noukster

I'm wearing my (kind off) riding boots today! ^_^






I thought i would wear something different


----------



## soleilbrun

gnatty8 said:


> lol, is that the price of admission these days? I mainly tumblr my fits these days, but here's something from last week..


 gnatty is back! gnatty is back!   Don't stay away so long. I look forward to your OOTD.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Noukster said:


> I'm wearing my (kind off) riding boots today! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i would wear something different



Pretty outfit! Love it, you look beautiful!


----------



## tobefetching

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Slouchy sweater


 
My, my, my... what are these amazing boots?!


----------



## gnatty8

soleilbrun said:


> gnatty is back! gnatty is back!  Don't stay away so long. I look forward to your OOTD.


 
lol, wut?  someone actually missed my fits?  I mostly tumblr now (PM me if you want the URL since I keep it semi-private) but I might keep up my record of a fit every 4 months..


----------



## angelastoel

love it Juneping!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:


> Out and about in the cold today:


Elsie, you look so warm and cozy and cute!



juneping said:


>


June, love your Pandora!!!



platinum_girly said:


> Dress from ModCloth:


Girl, you've got legs to die for!


----------



## kiwishopper

Balenciaga moto jacket in black and jeans with Celine mini lugguage in lipstick today


----------



## xoxoCat

^ That's a stunning colour for a bag! I also love how tailored your jacket is.


----------



## loves

Noukster said:


> I'm wearing my (kind off) riding boots today! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i would wear something different



another fantastic outfit. think i'm going to stalk u


----------



## CPrincessUK

All black with a pop of colour! Can't decide whether eggplant Bays or red Carbotti.


----------



## juicybrat

bow suspender tights! =)


----------



## Eva1991

angelastoel said:


> love it Juneping!!!!



Love your shirt!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CPrincessUK said:


> All black with a pop of colour! Can't decide whether eggplant Bays or red Carbotti.


 

nice! and you have a beautiful smile


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Noukster said:


> I'm wearing my (kind off) riding boots today! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i would wear something different


 
I like this!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Slavisa said:


> Today for work I'm wearing:
> 
> Plain no brand dress
> Revival cardigan
> Red belt
> Basque heels
> 
> Everyone is looking gorgeous today!!


 

cute, looks like one of my outfits


----------



## Elsie87

*Rx*: 



















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## CPrincessUK

~Fabulousity~ said:


> nice! and you have a beautiful smile


Thanks


----------



## P.Y.T.

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the entire outfit! Loving your bag too!!


 Thank you...


Nekko said:


> Amazing bag! Love the effortless look of the whole outfit
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Thank you


 


Raventress said:


> Great ensemble! I like!


Thanks...



CPrincessUK said:


> Love this look!


Thank you..



purse collector said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you babe!! *hugs*



Eva1991 said:


> Great and effortless look! I'm in such a "flared jeans" phase these days myself!


 
I'm a flaired jeans whore! I have countless pairs of flared jeans.


----------



## P.Y.T.

xoxoCat said:


> ^ That's a stunning colour for a bag! I also love how tailored your jacket is.


 


OnceUponAShoe said:


> Today I wore my new sequined biker jacket!
> You look great
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584121






Slavisa said:


> Today for work I'm wearing:
> 
> Plain no brand dress
> Revival cardigan
> Red belt
> Basque heels
> Love the ensemble!
> 
> Everyone is looking gorgeous today!!


Love the entire look...



angelastoel said:


> love it Juneping!!!!


Such a beautiful picture! 



CPrincessUK said:


> All black with a pop of colour! Can't decide whether eggplant Bays or red Carbotti.


FAB! BTW, purple is my favorite color! *wink*



Elsie87 said:


> *Rx*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


You are wearing my favorite fur vest I see!



juneping said:


>


What a pretty skirt...


----------



## eska88

i can attach only one photo, i dont know why ...(error?)

so other photo here -> http://www.fashionum.com/1662/eska88-read-more-2/


----------



## gnatty8

Tumblr reject.  Sorry for the smirk, bad genes..


----------



## Leighsdesign

Took a simple black pencil skirt and added victorian combat boots and a denim shirt.






Everything's from J. Crew.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

gnatty8 said:


> Tumblr reject.  Sorry for the smirk, bad genes..



Great outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnatty8 said:


> Tumblr reject.  Sorry for the smirk, bad genes..





Leighsdesign said:


> Took a simple black pencil skirt and added victorian combat boots and a denim shirt.


Love the boots!!


----------



## kcf68

Love your handbags!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga moto jacket in black and jeans with Celine mini lugguage in lipstick today




WOW at teh jacket and bag!


----------



## BentleyCoco

M.I.P.

me in black


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Rx:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Your vest is TDF


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## MJDaisy

angelastoel said:


>



so cute!!


----------



## gnatty8

Leighsdesign said:


> Took a simple black pencil skirt and added victorian combat boots and a denim shirt.
> 
> Everything's from J. Crew.


 
I love those boots, they are very unique!  Is that the selvage shirt?


----------



## Dilostyle

gnatty8 said:


> Tumblr reject.  Sorry for the smirk, bad genes..



very stylish


----------



## Slavisa

Sorry about the terrible photo. 

Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
White tee
Windsor smith wedges
Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
Tiffany & co bracelets x2
LV speedy


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Slavisa said:


> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV speedy




Love it! Tasteful and quirky!


----------



## Leighsdesign

gnatty8 said:


> I love those boots, they are very unique!  Is that the selvage shirt?



Thank you, and yes it is.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Slavisa said:


> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV speedy



You look always so cute! Love the polka dot skirt.


----------



## pinknyanko

Today:
Skirt: opening ceremony
Jacket: Rick Owens 
Shoes: margiela (the wood effect wedges


From 2 days ago
Jacket: Loeffler Randall
red trousers: mango
Hat: H&M
Shoes: miu miu


----------



## kcf68

Cute


----------



## kcf68

BentleyCoco said:


> View attachment 1587377
> 
> 
> M.I.P.
> 
> 
> me in black



This a nice oufit 



Slavisa said:


> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV
> 
> Nice and classy outfit


----------



## Julide

pinknyanko said:


> Today:
> Skirt: opening ceremony
> Jacket: Rick Owens
> Shoes: margiela (the wood effect wedges
> 
> 
> From 2 days ago
> Jacket: Loeffler Randall
> red trousers: mango
> Hat: H&M
> Shoes: miu miu



Love your outfits!!


----------



## gnatty8

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Great outfit!





rx4dsoul said:


> Love the boots!!





Dilostyle said:


> very stylish



Wow, thanks you guys..


----------



## CPrincessUK

Slavisa said:


> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV speedy



Love this! You look lovely. Have an h & m version of this skirt in outfit post for next week.


----------



## xoxoCat

Slavisa said:


> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV speedy



Love the polka-dot and red belt combo. I have to keep that in mind the next time I go shopping.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Stole my boyfriend's bow-tie the other day and based an outfit around it to wear to classes. I felt delightfully quirky wearing this, and almost wished I'd had a top-hat and some coat-tails to really perfect the Circus-y Ringmaster look.  

Blouse from Acne, shorts are vintage Levi's, boots from Sendra, bracelets from Balenciaga and Monica Vinader, bow-tie from Filippa K and rings from Soo Ihn Kim and Low Luv.  And as always, you'll find more of this on my blog!


----------



## Dilostyle

love all the outfits.  Great inspirations


----------



## its_a_keeper

After doing the household stuff and grocery shopping I changed into something really comfy!

My fav weekend Outfit at Home: Puma Hoddy and Pants


----------



## CPrincessUK

Inspired by Slavisa
H & M skirt with Mulberry east west Bays/ Carbotti shoulder bag


----------



## arnott

Slavisa said:


> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV speedy



Super cute outfit.  Is Caroline Morgan only available in Australia?


----------



## Slavisa

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Inspired by Slavisa
> H & M skirt with Mulberry east west Bays/ Carbotti shoulder bag



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Slavisa

arnott said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit.  Is Caroline Morgan only available in Australia?



I think so, it's a really cheap brand. The skirt was something like $15 I think!


----------



## krisalyn

my new winter jacket


----------



## pinknyanko

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Inspired by Slavisa
> H & M skirt with Mulberry east west Bays/ Carbotti shoulder bag



Cute! I bought the same skirt today since I had a $5 off coupon!


----------



## smallpaperbird

i used to get  my favorite leggings from Target but they are sold out.  what are the BEST leggings??


----------



## CPrincessUK

pinknyanko said:


> Cute! I bought the same skirt today since I had a $5 off coupon!



You should post a modelling pic too


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## lizz

Anthropologie dress, Crocs ballet shoes, Balenciaga part-time


----------



## Mia Bella

Top: The Furies 'Split Noh tee'
Bottoms: JBrand 10" skinnies
Shoes: Oasis Multi Buckle wedges
Bag: Balenciaga SGH Pourpre Day


----------



## PrincessBal

My first outfit of the new year! yay! 

Hope you had a great weekend Ladies and are enjoying the Superbowl!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mia Bella said:


> Top: The Furies 'Split Noh tee'
> Bottoms: JBrand 10" skinnies
> Shoes: Oasis Multi Buckle wedges


Omg! I love your shoes !!!! And you have the perfect body for skinnies 


lizz said:


> Anthropologie dress, Crocs ballet shoes, Balenciaga part-time


Hi Lizz! Great to see you around again  those Crocs are cute! 


caroulemapoulen said:


>


CM, edgy as always...and I'm enjoying the view of your bedroom! I can see that purse I liked on you there on the side


----------



## sarahlouise06

Mia Bella said:


> Top: The Furies 'Split Noh tee'
> Bottoms: JBrand 10" skinnies
> Shoes: Oasis Multi Buckle wedges
> Bag: Balenciaga SGH Pourpre Day



You look fab, I love your top! It's lovely.


----------



## Mia Bella

rx4dsoul said:


> Omg! I love your shoes !!!! And you have the perfect body for skinnies





sarahlouise06 said:


> You look fab, I love your top! It's lovely.



Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## jigga85

Urban Casual meets French Fashion House!


----------



## kiwishopper

At a skybridge inside a shopping center


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## marie-lou

krisalyn said:


> my new winter jacket



Cool pic!! And pretty jacket


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pinknyanko said:


> Today:
> Skirt: opening ceremony
> Jacket: Rick Owens
> Shoes: margiela (the wood effect wedges
> 
> 
> From 2 days ago
> Jacket: Loeffler Randall
> red trousers: mango
> Hat: H&M
> Shoes: miu miu


 

cute and cuter


----------



## Dilostyle

krisalyn said:


> my new winter jacket



looks cute and warm  love the colour


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rx4dsoul said:


> CM, edgy as always...and I'm enjoying the view of your bedroom! I can see that purse I liked on you there on the side



Thank you so much!!  And yes, it's right there 

There's more pics of my bedroom in my collection thread and on the blog, if you want to see.


----------



## All About LV

angelastoel said:


>


LOVE the glasses!


----------



## xoxoCat

Navy and burnt sienna is my new favourite color combo.


----------



## r15324

xoxoCat said:


> Navy and burnt sienna is my new favourite color combo.



Love the coat!



krisalyn said:


> my new winter jacket



Cute! Kind of entrapment-like scene 



angelastoel said:


>



Pretty!



lizz said:


> Anthropologie dress, Crocs ballet shoes, Balenciaga part-time



So nice!



Mia Bella said:


> Top: The Furies 'Split Noh tee'
> Bottoms: JBrand 10" skinnies
> Shoes: Oasis Multi Buckle wedges
> Bag: Balenciaga SGH Pourpre Day



LOVE.



PrincessBal said:


> My first outfit of the new year! yay!
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend Ladies and are enjoying the Superbowl!



LOVE the trousers........


----------



## r15324

jigga85 said:


> Urban Casual meets French Fashion House!



Cute!



kiwishopper said:


> At a skybridge inside a shopping center



Love the shoes 



angelastoel said:


>



Favourite sunglasses of all time; they look stunning on you !


----------



## r15324

Being boring again...

Shirt: Givenchy
Jeans: Givenchy
Shoes: Givenchy
Bag: Hermès


----------



## shalomjude

^ wow .. love your style


----------



## Elsie87

r15324 said:


> Being boring again...
> 
> Shirt: Givenchy
> Jeans: Givenchy
> Shoes: Givenchy
> Bag: Hermès


 
Lovin' the neutrals together!


----------



## Elsie87

Rachel Zoe inspired:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking fab as always!


----------



## kiwishopper

Not boring at all! I think simplicity sometimes can be the most stylish 



r15324 said:


> Being boring again...
> 
> Shirt: Givenchy
> Jeans: Givenchy
> Shoes: Givenchy
> Bag: Hermès


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Dilostyle

platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking fab as always!



something tells me that I have to come over there and raid your closet


----------



## luvmy3girls

angelastoel said:


> love it Juneping!!!!


 love the picture! what watch are you wearing? Is it MK? if so..is it the large size? thanks


----------



## butterfly_baby

PrincessBal said:


> My first outfit of the new year! yay!
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend Ladies and are enjoying the Superbowl!



is that an anthra bal? if yes, what year is it from?


----------



## angelastoel

luvmy3girls said:


> love the picture! what watch are you wearing? Is it MK? if so..is it the large size? thanks



thanks girl! It's the medium size, I saw even bigger watches, but this one already looks big on me as I have small wrists.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


>



So beautiful! You and the ocean! Love your outfit!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Sequin sweater-Asos, Jeans-DKNY, Bag-Zara, and shoes- YSL Tribtoo...






More pics on my blog


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look fab! And you have the most gorgeous hair!


----------



## its_a_keeper

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sequin sweater-Asos, Jeans-DKNY, Bag-Zara, and shoes- YSL Tribtoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


 
me likey! You are really pretty girl!


----------



## CPrincessUK

SongbirdDiva said:


> Sequin sweater-Asos, Jeans-DKNY, Bag-Zara, and shoes- YSL Tribtoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



You look AMAZING!! Will definitely check out your blog


----------



## CPrincessUK

Asos Dress, Carbotti bag


----------



## LexLV

I posted this in the CL subforum but thought I'd share with you ladies here since you all are always looking so fierce! J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato. Again, sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LexLV said:


> I posted this in the CL subforum but thought I'd share with you ladies here since you all are always looking so fierce! J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato. Again, sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## LaToyaForever




----------



## Nekko

everyone looks awesome!!

This is what I would wear to New York Fashion week if I were to go


----------



## aperson

Best Friend rented out the club for her b-day party...
That was a one fine day! 

Style Qs:
Good?
Bad?


----------



## Slavisa

aperson said:


> Best Friend rented out the club for her b-day party...
> That was a one fine day!
> 
> Style Qs:
> Good?
> Bad?



Do you want truth? If so, I am going to go with bad style.. sorry!
I think that if you had the button down shirt on, properly, with no tee shirt under it and lost the cuff it would look better. 


This is yesterdays outfit.

Sunnygirl Red Ruffle Dress
Basque Heels
Minimal jewellery, only engagement and wedding rings.


----------



## xoxoCat

LexLV said:


> I posted this in the CL subforum but thought I'd share with you ladies here since you all are always looking so fierce! J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato. Again, sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!



Your shoes look amazing on you.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Slavisa said:


> Do you want truth? If so, I am going to go with bad style.. sorry!
> I think that if you had the button down shirt on, properly, with no tee shirt under it and lost the cuff it would look better.
> 
> 
> This is yesterdays outfit.
> 
> Sunnygirl Red Ruffle Dress
> Basque Heels
> Minimal jewellery, only engagement and wedding rings.



I love your style--very feminine and tailored.


----------



## quynh_1206

Slavisa said:


> Do you want truth? If so, I am going to go with bad style.. sorry!
> I think that if you had the button down shirt on, properly, with no tee shirt under it and lost the cuff it would look better.
> 
> 
> This is yesterdays outfit.
> 
> Sunnygirl Red Ruffle Dress
> Basque Heels
> Minimal jewellery, only engagement and wedding rings.



You look gorgeous!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

aperson said:


> Best Friend rented out the club for her b-day party...
> That was a one fine day!
> 
> Style Qs:
> Good?
> Bad?


 
I think you look fine ..its youthful and casual.  Like the checked cuff!


----------



## rei35

Slavisa said:


> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV speedy




You look stunning!!! love the skirt


----------



## Elsie87

Nekko said:


> everyone looks awesome!!
> 
> This is what I would wear to New York Fashion week if I were to go


 
Stunning!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dilostyle said:


> something tells me that I have to come over there and raid your closet


 
Lol you are too cute


----------



## MJDaisy

love all the outfits in this thread


----------



## juneping

aperson said:


> Best Friend rented out the club for her b-day party...
> That was a one fine day!
> 
> Style Qs:
> Good?
> Bad?



i like this edgy look...esp your hair style, very cool


----------



## angelastoel

back in the cold, so I have to layer up!
1: 



2:



3:


----------



## Ebonynoir

CPrincessUK said:


> All black with a pop of colour! Can't decide whether eggplant Bays or red Carbotti.



Love your outfit with the red bag. May I ask which UK shops carry carbotti bag? I have not hear of this brand before


----------



## Nekko

Elsie87 said:


> Stunning!!!



thanks Elsie 



angelastoel said:


> back in the cold, so I have to layer up!
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 3:



Super cute!! I love to layer a million things too!


----------



## Nekko

Today's outfit






I "hemmed" the front myself!  Just love hi-low skirts!


----------



## aperson

Slavisa said:


> Do you want truth? If so, I am going to go with bad style.. sorry!
> I think that if you had the button down shirt on, properly, with no tee shirt under it and lost the cuff it would look better.
> 
> 
> This is yesterdays outfit.
> 
> Sunnygirl Red Ruffle Dress
> Basque Heels
> Minimal jewellery, only engagement and wedding rings.



Well at the beginning of the party I even had a slim tie on (checkered to match the wrist) but after a couple hours I looked like that...  

Also, you are Stunning!!!
Gorgeous dress!


----------



## MNinVA

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Top: The Furies 'Split Noh tee'
> Bottoms: JBrand 10" skinnies
> Shoes: Oasis Multi Buckle wedges
> Bag: Balenciaga SGH Pourpre Day



Love it...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MNinVA

Nice

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MNinVA

Slavisa said:
			
		

> Sorry about the terrible photo.
> 
> Caroline Morgan skirt & belt
> White tee
> Windsor smith wedges
> Hermes clic clac & enamel bracelet
> Tiffany & co bracelets x2
> LV speedy



Very cute, love your outfit

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MNinVA

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Dress from ModCloth:



Lovely dress

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Slavisa

aperson said:


> Well at the beginning of the party I even had a slim tie on (checkered to match the wrist) but after a couple hours I looked like that...
> 
> Also, you are Stunning!!!
> Gorgeous dress!



I would have been all for the skinny tie, if your shirt was buttoned up!!! 

Thank you


----------



## Slavisa

angelastoel said:


> back in the cold, so I have to layer up!
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 3:




Love this look!!! Those pants look awesome on you.


----------



## HauteMama

aperson said:


> Best Friend rented out the club for her b-day party...
> That was a one fine day!
> 
> Style Qs:
> Good?
> Bad?


 
 I like the look for a night at the club. Your shirt acts more like a jacket with this outfit, so it works unbuttoned, and I like the red accents on the shirt. The cuff pulls it all together, and you look great!


----------



## BlingADing

J.Crew paired with Missoni for Target.  I'm feeling very spring!


----------



## BlingADing

angelastoel said:


>



Looks so warm where you are!  Very chic and simple outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

aperson said:


> Best Friend rented out the club for her b-day party...
> That was a one fine day!
> 
> Style Qs:
> Good?
> Bad?


Well, you're holding a poolstick...casual and easy is necessary to enjoy billiards so I guess you look fine


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ebonynoir said:


> Love your outfit with the red bag. May I ask which UK shops carry carbotti bag? I have not hear of this brand before



Thanks for your comment.
It is an Italian brand. You can get more info on my blog.


----------



## CPrincessUK

aperson said:


> Best Friend rented out the club for her b-day party...
> That was a one fine day!
> 
> Style Qs:
> Good?
> Bad?



I think you pull off this look really well


----------



## CPrincessUK

Slavisa said:


> Do you want truth? If so, I am going to go with bad style.. sorry!
> I think that if you had the button down shirt on, properly, with no tee shirt under it and lost the cuff it would look better.
> 
> 
> This is yesterdays outfit.
> 
> Sunnygirl Red Ruffle Dress
> Basque Heels
> Minimal jewellery, only engagement and wedding rings.



I LOVE this outfit on you! Simply stunning!


----------



## CPrincessUK

BlingADing said:


> J.Crew paired with Missoni for Target.  I'm feeling very spring!





angelastoel said:


> back in the cold, so I have to layer up!
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 3:





Nekko said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "hemmed" the front myself!  Just love hi-low skirts!



All of you look amazing. I think I like the fact that each person's style is so individual. SO much more inspiring than fashion magazines. I am becoming addicted to this thread!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Today's outfit wearing blue Carbotti and an asos dress that Michelle ***** wore in the orange colourway.


----------



## kcf68

BlingADing said:


> J.Crew paired with Missoni for Target. I'm feeling very spring!


 You are looking quite Springy!!  Love the combination...


CPrincessUK said:


> Today's outfit wearing blue Carbotti and an asos dress that Michelle ***** wore in the orange colourway.


 
Love this outfit...


----------



## BlingADing

It was another warm day...not complaining.


----------



## Nekko

CPrincessUK said:


> All of you look amazing. I think I like the fact that each person's style is so individual. SO much more inspiring than fashion magazines. I am becoming addicted to this thread!



Thanks hun.  I agree with you!  I definitely think the best style inspirations come from forums 

I also absolutely love your blue outfit!!


----------



## PrincessBal

butterfly_baby said:


> is that an anthra bal? if yes, what year is it from?




Yep it is my beloved anthracite bal and i got it october 2009! I can't believe my baby is already over 2 years old!! (lol but seriously!)


----------



## PrincessBal

New outfit! ... with my Darcy


----------



## platinum_girly

Comfy day:


----------



## rx4dsoul

CPrincessUK said:


> Today's outfit wearing blue Carbotti and an asos dress that Michelle ***** wore in the orange colourway.



Beautiful dress!!! Suits you well too


----------



## rx4dsoul

BlingADing said:


> It was another warm day...not complaining.



Loving the colors!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:


> Thanks hun.  I agree with you!  I definitely think the best style inspirations come from forums
> 
> I also absolutely love your blue outfit!!



Nekko you really have a knack of putting random elements together nd making them look good! But ive said all these before already hehe


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Comfy day:


Why oh why cant my hair look as good as yours even on a "comfy" day? 


PrincessBal said:


> New outfit! ... with my Darcy


Love your Darcy and your trench!!!


----------



## Marlina

Hi beautiful people....
Haven't been here for quite some time. Anyways, here's some pics of what I've been wearing lately.


----------



## Marlina

Gone shopping...


----------



## Marlina

A day at the beach...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Marlina said:


> A day at the beach...



Girl, you are FAB! Love your fun outfits and love your action shots! Beautiful Givenchy too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Been hogging this thread today...sorry guys!!!
Work today


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From yesterday:


----------



## Eva1991

BlingADing said:


> It was another warm day...not complaining.



So chic!


----------



## kcf68

BlingADing said:


> It was another warm day...not complaining.


Beautiful colors on you...



Marlina said:


> Hi beautiful people....
> Haven't been here for quite some time. Anyways, here's some pics of what I've been wearing lately.


 
Love that bag!


----------



## kcf68

PrincessBal said:


> New outfit! ... with my Darcy


 
This is very nice outfit..


----------



## Marlina

Thks *kcf68 & rx4dsoul*..
It's my very 1st Givenchy


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

From the other day.  And yes, I wore a jacket over it, 'cause it's FREEZING cold here now. Brrr! Just had to brave the cold to get the pictures. 

The poncho is from Asos, dress from Acne, bag from Alexander Wang, bracelet from Balenciaga and boots from Clarks. And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog, so do please visit!  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

caroulemapoulen said:


> From yesterday:



Ohman...! I follow your blog, and I just have to say - I LOVELOVELOVE your new PS1! That raspberry suede is just...just...I don't even have the words for how good that raspberry suede is!  And I looove that coat, too. Is it Marant?


----------



## lizz

Ladies, you are looking lovely, as always!

My outfit: Forever21 sweater and boots, LOFT tank and leggings


----------



## lizz

An outfit from last week. 

ASOS dress, Old Navy boots


----------



## angie82

Haven't been posting much lately.  Pictures we got when shopping for Valentines.






Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> Nekko you really have a knack of putting random elements together nd making them look good! But ive said all these before already hehe



Haha, thanks, no method to my madness.



caroulemapoulen said:


> From yesterday:



You look SOOO comfy! Love 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> From the other day.  And yes, I wore a jacket over it, 'cause it's FREEZING cold here now. Brrr! Just had to brave the cold to get the pictures.
> 
> The poncho is from Asos, dress from Acne, bag from Alexander Wang, bracelet from Balenciaga and boots from Clarks. And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog, so do please visit!  Thank you for letting me share!




You look amazing!!


----------



## Mia Bella

rx4dsoul said:


> Been hogging this thread today...sorry guys!!!
> Work today



Beautiful smile!


----------



## foxgal

New to this thread...just wanted to share my Saturday shopping outfit - mix of thrift-store finds and Fly boots, new AMQ skull scarf.


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## its_a_keeper

lizz said:


> An outfit from last week.
> 
> ASOS dress, Old Navy boots



Love it on you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:


>


Love your Brenda!



lizz said:


> An outfit from last week.
> 
> ASOS dress, Old Navy boots


Lovely!


angie82 said:


> Haven't been posting much lately.


Welcome back Angie


Mia Bella said:


> Beautiful smile!


Thank you Mia


foxgal said:


> new AMQ skull scarf.
> 
> View attachment 1598209


Welcome! Love the colors on your scarf...wish i can see it better 


BlingADing said:


>


Love the bag!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Marlina said:


> A day at the beach...


  You are stunning! I love these outfits


----------



## angelastoel

simple and comfy today...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Going out for an early Valentine's day:

Dress - BCBG
Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
Wore this outfit with my black satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)


----------



## Myrkur

Today: A.P.C. sweater, Abercrombie skirt, Chanel boots, H&M Blouse, H&m knee socks + tights, Harry Potter timeturner necklace






Friday: The Smiths tee, Abercrombie Kids velvet jeggings, Chanel boots, Tiffany's ring


----------



## platinum_girly

Long blazer:


----------



## Gerry

lizz said:


> An outfit from last week.
> 
> ASOS dress, Old Navy boots


 

OMG,girl, this dress is so pretty on you and I like it so much that I just ordered it,too. I am in Palm Bay,Fl. and it is a perfect Florida girl dress.


----------



## Gerry

angelastoel said:


> simple and comfy today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> You are soo cute,as always,but I think that you have left Aruba behind,huh?!!


----------



## ninja_please

Outfit for dim sum this morning. The busted knee is from falling down the stairs last month.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nekko said:


> You look SOOO comfy! Love



Thank you! It was indeed comfy, a bit cold though. 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Ohman...! I follow your blog, and I just have to say - I LOVELOVELOVE your new PS1! That raspberry suede is just...just...I don't even have the words for how good that raspberry suede is!  And I looove that coat, too. Is it Marant?



Aww, thank you so much! I'm glad you follow me! Yes, it's from the Etoile line.


----------



## angelastoel

Gerry said:


> angelastoel said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple and comfy today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> You are soo cute,as always,but I think that you have left Aruba behind,huh?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you so much!!!!!!! And yes, unfortunately I did. I stayed there for 3 weeks so I was completely in summer-vibe. And now I stepped back into winter
Click to expand...


----------



## rx4dsoul

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Wore this outfit with my black satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)
> 
> View attachment 1598870



You look absolutely stunning and sexy! I love your shoes too!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you! It was indeed comfy, a bit cold though.
> 
> Aww, thank you so much! I'm glad you follow me! Yes, it's from the Etoile line.



I so wish I could have snagged one of those coats...Ms. Marant really does THE best boyish outerwear, and I so loved all the oversized boxy coats she did in the Etoile line. Too bad I couldn't stretch my winter budget enough to spring for one of my own.


----------



## xoxoCat

Rainy day today. Can't wait for my ombre hair to grow out. 


xoxoCat


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today's outfit:


----------



## platinum_girly

My new Michael kors Gansevoort:


----------



## juneping




----------



## caroulemapoulen

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I so wish I could have snagged one of those coats...Ms. Marant really does THE best boyish outerwear, and I so loved all the oversized boxy coats she did in the Etoile line. Too bad I couldn't stretch my winter budget enough to spring for one of my own.



Yeah, she surely do! I have two, one from FW10 and this one from FW11.


----------



## Sparklybags

juneping said:


>



You always look amazing!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:



Cute! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> My new Michael kors Gansevoort:



Lovely bag PG! i like your Shoes too 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Beautiful Pandor 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

Sparklybags said:


> You always look amazing!!!



thank you!!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely bag PG! i like your Shoes too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thanks sweetie, i have missed your looks on this thread lately, now i am back up and running with internet i look forward to seeing your posts again


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks sweetie, i have missed your looks on this thread lately, now i am back up and running with internet i look forward to seeing your posts again



Been too busy lately to bust out my digicam, especially after a series of bad quakes hit our region...but anyway, here is me today in casual mode - Im on my way to the airport and our capital city for a conference tomorrow and hopefully I will be meeting up with some RM TPFers

outfit: mango
bag: Rocco


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Been too busy lately to bust out my digicam, especially after a series of bad quakes hit our region...but anyway, here is me today in casual mode - Im on my way to the airport and our capital city for a conference tomorrow and hopefully I will be meeting up with some RM TPFers
> 
> outfit: mango
> bag: Rocco


 
Ooh Rocco!!!! You know that version is really growing on me, you certainly rock yours! Do you have any plans for future AW purchases?


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Ooh Rocco!!!! You know that version is really growing on me, you certainly rock yours! Do you have any plans for future AW purchases?



Honestly? None at the moment...I think one Rocco is enough for me  but I do so really want the Latte RG version which is so hard to find already. I also got some other bags which are begging to be used and I realized that I actually don't need all of them.
Basic black which can be used for work and casual/less formal occasions , a tote for beach shopping and other light-bag purposes , a smaller purse for evening and more formal events as well as for dress outfits - these are the basics for me.


----------



## jigga85

Here is my look! Warm colours on a cool day


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


>



I love your scarf!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jigga85 said:
			
		

> Here is my look! Warm colours on a cool day



Love the color combo! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> My new Michael kors Gansevoort:




Love this look and the bag is a great choice!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> My new Michael kors Gansevoort:



That bag is gorgeous


----------



## Samia

juneping said:


>





jigga85 said:


> Here is my look! Warm colours on a cool day


Great outfits! And am freaking loving those pandoras!!


----------



## juneping

Julide said:


> I love your scarf!!





Samia said:


> Great outfits! And am freaking loving those pandoras!!



thank you!!


----------



## LexLV

Black BCBG Sheath Dress, Ann Taylor Cardigan, BCBG Belt, Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures Gold Cross, DY Ring, YSL Arty, Dolce Vita Fold Over Suede Boots from forever ago!


----------



## platinum_girly

Eva1991 said:


> Love this look and the bag is a great choice!!!


 
Thankyou lovely :kiss:



rx4dsoul said:


> Honestly? None at the moment...I think one Rocco is enough for me but I do so really want the Latte RG version which is so hard to find already. I also got some other bags which are begging to be used and I realized that I actually don't need all of them.
> Basic black which can be used for work and casual/less formal occasions , a tote for beach shopping and other light-bag purposes , a smaller purse for evening and more formal events as well as for dress outfits - these are the basics for me.


 
Ooh i do love that combo also, i saw one last night in a grey/taupe kinda colour on Selfridges website last night and kinda fell in love with that too, but honestly- if i could buy another then it would be the leopard diego, but as far as i know he isn't releasing that combo again 



starrynite_87 said:


> That bag is gorgeous


 
Thankyou beauty


----------



## platinum_girly

Gansevoort:


----------



## Katie2106

Missoni pants, Zara blazer, Dolce and Gabbana white t-shirt, Tory burch flats, Dior Panarea bag... and... My new Prada sunnies!


----------



## jigga85

Thank you everyone!! I wish I knew how to multiquote you all :S


----------



## kcf68

jigga85 said:


> Thank you everyone!! I wish I knew how to multiquote you all :S



I just found out myself.   You push the multiquote button next to the quote button on the quotes you want to multiquote then on the last one you want quote you push the quote button and it will bring up all the quotes in one window and you can then put your comments.  Good luck and that is a cool function.


----------



## BlingADing

Happy  Day, Lovelies!


----------



## tokitokii

great outfit, everyone!


Thanks!


----------



## frl.lara

really fantastic outfits, everyone!!! i LOVE the missoni-pants 

this was my (very casual) outfit yesterday:

blazer :: zara
t shirt :: t by alexander wang
skinny :: zara
chucks :: converse
bag :: lanvin
necklace :: h&m (old)
watch :: rolex submariner


----------



## kcf68

BlingADing said:


> Happy  Day, Lovelies!


 
Love all the colors!!!


----------



## Eva1991

Katie2106 said:


> Missoni pants, Zara blazer, Dolce and Gabbana white t-shirt, Tory burch flats, Dior Panarea bag... and... My new Prada sunnies!




Love your Dior!


----------



## LaToyaForever

If you don't have a jean shirt in your closet you are missing out, you can wear it with ANYTHING...Well...Almost anything! hahahaha


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Chic! I'm looking for a chambray shirt like that myself.


----------



## juneping




----------



## arnott

BlingADing said:


> Happy  Day, Lovelies!



Love the necklace!


----------



## arnott

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1602703
> 
> 
> View attachment 1602704
> 
> 
> View attachment 1602705
> 
> If you don't have a jean shirt in your closet you are missing out, you can wear it with ANYTHING...Well...Almost anything! hahahaha



Love the shoes!  How are they holding up?


----------



## frl.lara

juneping said:


>



great outfit! i'm so in love with the isabel marant dress


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## Marlina

juneping said:


>



Love the outfit and the Pandora !


----------



## Katie2106

Eva1991 said:


> Love your Dior!



Thank you so much!) I was a real fan of Chanel bags before, but my love affair with Dior statrted with this bag))


----------



## Katie2106

My outfit: Missoni pants( i just love them so much..)), zara tee, zara blazer, and Lady Dior i midnight blue...


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>


 
looking good Hun!


----------



## frl.lara

my outfit for today


----------



## gnatty8

From earlier this month..


----------



## juneping

frl.lara said:


> great outfit! i'm so in love with the isabel marant dress





Marlina said:


> Love the outfit and the Pandora !





its_a_keeper said:


> looking good Hun!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## vonnielicious

I haven't been here in a while


----------



## annemerrick

Katie2106 said:


> My outfit: Missoni pants( i just love them so much..)), zara tee, zara blazer, and Lady Dior i midnight blue...


 
I also LOVE your pants!  They are amazing!


----------



## meijen

BlingADing said:


>


Love love this look!


----------



## xoxoCat

It's not fall, but I love these colours anyway. 




IMG_4696 by atreusZ, on Flickr


----------



## heathery

Be Hip by Me Jane motorcycle jacket, Jason Wu for Target tee, Domaine pants and Apt. 9 ankle boots. $91 total.


----------



## fashionusit

Nhu Nhu/wendy.   Your video is awesome!!

curious, why there hasn't  been a man post the outfit?


----------



## juneping




----------



## platinum_girly

Back to Botkier:


----------



## LAvuittongirl

vonnielicious said:
			
		

> I haven't been here in a while
> 
> http://ohsovonnie.blogspot.com



Love Ur boots~


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Me today~


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1602703
> 
> 
> View attachment 1602704
> 
> 
> View attachment 1602705
> 
> If you don't have a jean shirt in your closet you are missing out, you can wear it with ANYTHING...Well...Almost anything! hahahaha



I absolutely love the colour of your jeans! Where are the from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LexLV

BlingADing said:


> Happy  Day, Lovelies!


 
love your use of color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wore this to a meet-up with some TPF friends couple of days ago:


----------



## LaToyaForever

TheDesignerGirl said:


> I absolutely love the colour of your jeans! Where are the from if you don't mind me asking?



Hey hun. I got them from Topshop, they have them on the website--> Click me


----------



## LaToyaForever

arnott said:


> Love the shoes!  How are they holding up?



I don't wear them often but they are great.


----------



## xoxoCat

juneping said:


>



Fabulous, as usual. The mixture of texture in your outfit is well done.


----------



## juneping

xoxoCat said:


> Fabulous, as usual. The mixture of texture in your outfit is well done.



thanks *cat*!!


----------



## shesnochill

not a very good shot but i wore this today


----------



## Katie2106

annemerrick said:


> I also LOVE your pants!  They are amazing!



thank you!))


----------



## Katie2106

Me today : zara mint assymmetric skirt, topshop tee, tory burch flats, prada sunnies and Chanel mini flap in grey patent


----------



## rx4dsoul

Katie2106 said:
			
		

> Me today : zara mint assymmetric skirt, topshop tee, tory burch flats, prada sunnies and Chanel mini flap in grey patent



Pretty!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Wore this to a meet-up with some TPF friends couple of days ago:


 
You look so cool with your Rocco, love it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> You look so cool with your Rocco, love it!



Thank you PG ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelastoel

and without the blazer...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*angelastoel *- your blazer is PERFECT with your complexion.  It's just lovely on you.  Actually, I really admire all of your blazers.


----------



## angelastoel

DC-Cutie said:


> *angelastoel *- your blazer is PERFECT with your complexion.  It's just lovely on you.  Actually, I really admire all of your blazers.



aww that's so sweet, thank's so much, dear!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Cheap monday 'CHER' jumper:


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Gansevoort:



LOVE your bag! Info please?


----------



## twdavis

twdavis said:


> LOVE your bag! Info please?



Nevermind...lol I went backwards and saw that you had already posted


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> LOVE your bag! Info please?


 


twdavis said:


> Nevermind...lol I went backwards and saw that you had already posted


 
Lol it is okay hun, i think it has all sold out now in this particular colour but they do crop up frequently on E-bay, HTH


----------



## phiphi

outfit - j crew; shoes - christian louboutin


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

^Love this!


----------



## kcf68

angelastoel said:


> and without the blazer...



Very pretty


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:


> outfit - j crew; shoes - christian louboutin



Love!


----------



## r15324

shalomjude said:


> ^ wow .. love your style





Elsie87 said:


> Lovin' the neutrals together!





kiwishopper said:


> Not boring at all! I think simplicity sometimes can be the most stylish



Thanks!


----------



## r15324

Jacket: Prada
T shirt: asos
Jeans: givenchy
Shoes: Prada
Bag: Prada


----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> outfit - j crew; shoes - christian louboutin


 
You look AMAZING! 



r15324 said:


> Jacket: Prada
> T shirt: asos
> Jeans: givenchy
> Shoes: Prada
> Bag: Prada


 
Great outfit!


----------



## Elsie87

Lunch outfit:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

That bag is just so gorge, lucky girl 



Elsie87 said:


> Lunch outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## rx4dsoul

r15324 said:
			
		

> Jacket: Prada
> T shirt: asos
> Jeans: givenchy
> Shoes: Prada
> Bag: Prada



Perfect monochrome look 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Lunch outfit:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Impeccable taste in accessories and bags !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/02/outfit-mint-pants.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/02/outfit-mint-pants.html



Love this mix of colors A 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sn00py

everyone looks amazing! 

it's finally warming up here!!!


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous blazer+top combo! 



angelastoel said:


> and without the blazer...


----------



## monap_1981

Love your Missoni pants + Prada sunnies!  




Katie2106 said:


> Missoni pants, Zara blazer, Dolce and Gabbana white t-shirt, Tory burch flats, Dior Panarea bag... and... My new Prada sunnies!


----------



## monap_1981

Love the skirt, gorgeous colour!




BlingADing said:


> Happy  Day, Lovelies!


----------



## heathery

LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots


----------



## Julide

heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots



Turquoise looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots



Love your outfit...especially the booties!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hanging out in San Francisco
(Joe's Jeans, Joie top, H&M scarf, Kensie sweater, Steve Madden boots, and LV Speedy)


----------



## BlingADing

heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots



Can't think of a better trench for the missoni tunic.


----------



## BlingADing

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hanging out in San Francisco
> (Joe's Jeans, Joie top, H&M scarf, Kensie sweater, Steve Madden boots, and LV Speedy)



Very urban casual chic- love it!


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## HeartMyMJs

BlingADing said:


> Very urban casual chic- love it!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BlingADing said:


>


 
Love the whole look!


----------



## its_a_keeper

heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots



Cute outfit on you!


----------



## xoxoCat

heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots



After I saw this I actually went and searched for Missoni for Target and there doesn't seem to be any more left online!  Boo. But great dress. I wanted that


----------



## MichelleAntonia

phiphi said:


> outfit - j crew; shoes - christian louboutin





i love it!!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's mine from today.
h&m mirrors are not the cleanest, lol


----------



## PrincessBal

After a long time I have also finally posted a new outfit picture! All of you ladies look great as usual!!


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



I like it and your blog pics are great, too!


----------



## platinum_girly

Breaking Rocco out on my birthday:


----------



## .jourdyn.

Nothing too special today, just first time posting in literally forever. 

Ralph Lauren khakis
Target top
Not sure where I purchased the cardigan


----------



## P.Y.T.

angelastoel said:


> and without the blazer...


Fabulous ensamble! You always have great blazers. I'm love blazers as well.



Elsie87 said:


> Lunch outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Love the Valentino and the cuffs! You look cute..



heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots


Just FABULOUS!



juneping said:


>


You look great! Love the leggings..


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Breaking Rocco out on my birthday:


 
*Rock Star!* I'm glad to see you are still wearing your AW...


----------



## Elsie87

^^Thank you! 



platinum_girly said:


> Breaking Rocco out on my birthday:


 
Happy Birthday! You look great!


----------



## .jourdyn.

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/02/outfit-marni-top.html
> and without the blazer...
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/02/outfit-marni-top.html



Love the color of the blazer & love the boots. You always have fabulous outfits!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> *Rock Star!* I'm glad to see you are still wearing your AW...


 


Elsie87 said:


> Happy Birthday! You look great!


 
Thanks ladies 
*Elsie* i am going to start following your blog, you have done a fabulous job and i love a lot of what you wear and own

*P.Y.T. *where have youu been hiding girl? I miss seeing your fantastic outfits in this thread, it just isn't the same without you xoxo


----------



## CPrincessUK

platinum_girly said:


> Breaking Rocco out on my birthday:



Happy birthday! So glad you started a blog. Off to look at it now!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> I like it and your blog pics are great, too!



thank you *keeper*!!


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## P.Y.T.

BlingADing said:


>


Love the skinnies! Great color too...


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Today:*

F21 dress
Sergio Rossi heels
Vintage coat
MK python satchel


----------



## LaToyaForever

Hope you enjoy my outfit.  

More more details you can check out my website.  

latoyaforever.com


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:[/B
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

This looks really classy.  I'm amazed that you can walk in those high heels.  Looking great as always.*


----------



## platinum_girly

CPrincessUK said:


> Happy birthday! So glad you started a blog. Off to look at it now!


 
Awww thanks chick xoxo



P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel


 
Whit woo, those are some sexy azz shoes


----------



## *want it all*

heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots


Uber cute!  That trench pairs so well with the dress!



platinum_girly said:


> Breaking Rocco out on my birthday:


I know I already wished you a happy b-day, but one can never receive too many birthday well wishes!    So sleek and chic!  I really don't believe that you indulged in all those goodies you told me about via PM.  



P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel





LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1609204
> 
> 
> View attachment 1609205
> 
> 
> View attachment 1609206


*P.Y.T.* and *LaToyaForever*, you two look FIERRRRRCE!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*PG*: Thank you so much! 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel


 
Perfection!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1609204
> 
> 
> View attachment 1609205
> 
> 
> View attachment 1609206
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy my outfit.
> 
> More more details you can check out my website.
> 
> latoyaforever.com


 
LOVE those booties!


----------



## xoxoCat

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel



Great look overall.


----------



## r15324

Elsie87 said:


> Great outfit!





rx4dsoul said:


> Perfect monochrome look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks ladies


----------



## r15324

LaToyaForever said:


> Hope you enjoy my outfit.
> 
> More more details you can check out my website.
> 
> latoyaforever.com



You are gorgeous! 



PrincessBal said:


> After a long time I have also finally posted a new outfit picture! All of you ladies look great as usual!!



So cute!



juneping said:


>



Always love your photos



heathery said:


> LC Lauren Conrad trench coat, Missoni for Target sweater dress, Merona tights, Simply Vera Wang boots



Loving the dress



P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel



Love the colors!


----------



## r15324

Couldn't be bothered dressing up today...

T shirt: Fred perry
Cardigan: Fred perry
Jeans: givenchy
Shoes: Burberry prorsum

Man I feel like a Londoner...


----------



## Elsie87

Going for a 'teal' look today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

*want it all* said:


> I know I already wished you a happy b-day, but one can never receive too many birthday well wishes!  So sleek and chic! I really don't believe that you indulged in all those goodies you told me about via PM.


 
Girl trust me i eat so much junk that i am going to need to be crane lifted outta here soon 

Thankyou for the birthday wishes, i am going to reel you off a PM soon xoxo


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> here's mine from today.
> h&m mirrors are not the cleanest, lol



Nniiiccceee!
And I super-like your Bal cuff...what color is it? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

PG : you + Rocco = perfect!!!

Angelastoel: welcome back! 

BlingADing: love those colored pants!

PYT: this is a totally fab look that inspires me 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

LaToya: those booties are awesome!!

R1: i like the easy casual look

Juneping: leggings and boots look perfect on you.

Elsie: rockin look with the studded bag and leather biker jacket!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Everyone is looking so good! I always love coming back to this thread for major inspiration when I've been gone for a few days.  Anyway, here's my latest outfit, and thank you all for letting me share! 

The vest is from Halston, jeans from Current/Elliott, blouse from Acne, boots from Alexander Wang and jewellery from Bjørg, Camilla Prytz, Monica Vinader, Soo Ihn Kim, Low Luv and handmade by the Sami people.  And as always, you'll find many more pictures and details on my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:
			
		

> Everyone is looking so good! I always love coming back to this thread for major inspiration when I've been gone for a few days.  Anyway, here's my latest outfit, and thank you all for letting me share!
> 
> The vest is from Halston, jeans from Current/Elliott, blouse from Acne, boots from Alexander Wang and jewellery from Bjørg, Camilla Prytz, Monica Vinader, Soo Ihn Kim, Low Luv and handmade by the Sami people.  And as always, you'll find many more pictures and details on my blog!



Oh you wore your AW shoes out! Love it!
You gotta post these pics too at the AW in Action and AW shoes threads ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> Fabulous ensamble! You always have great blazers. I'm love blazers as well.
> 
> 
> Love the Valentino and the cuffs! You look cute..
> 
> 
> Just FABULOUS!
> 
> 
> You look great! Love the leggings..





r15324 said:


> You are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Always love your photos
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the dress
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colors!



thank you!!


----------



## Elsie87

rx4dsoul said:


> LaToya: those booties are awesome!!
> 
> R1: i like the easy casual look
> 
> Juneping: leggings and boots look perfect on you.
> 
> Elsie: rockin look with the studded bag and leather biker jacket!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
You're the sweetest, thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Everyone is looking so good! I always love coming back to this thread for major inspiration when I've been gone for a few days.  Anyway, here's my latest outfit, and thank you all for letting me share!
> 
> The vest is from Halston, jeans from Current/Elliott, blouse from Acne, boots from Alexander Wang and jewellery from Bjørg, Camilla Prytz, Monica Vinader, Soo Ihn Kim, Low Luv and handmade by the Sami people.  And as always, you'll find many more pictures and details on my blog!


 
Love the colour palette!


----------



## boxermomof2

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Everyone is looking so good! I always love coming back to this thread for major inspiration when I've been gone for a few days.  Anyway, here's my latest outfit, and thank you all for letting me share!
> 
> The vest is from Halston, jeans from Current/Elliott, blouse from Acne, boots from Alexander Wang and jewellery from Bjørg, Camilla Prytz, Monica Vinader, Soo Ihn Kim, Low Luv and handmade by the Sami people.  And as always, you'll find many more pictures and details on my blog!



The Dakota boots were made for you!! You look fantastic!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh you wore your AW shoes out! Love it!
> You gotta post these pics too at the AW in Action and AW shoes threads !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You're right - I totally should do that!  



boxermomof2 said:


> The Dakota boots were made for you!! You look fantastic!



Aww...thank you!!  Totally makes my day when people say such lovely things.


----------



## Eva1991

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel



Love your dress and the heels, of course!
Also, I really like the pop of red in a neutral outfit!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Awww thanks chick xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Whit woo, those are some sexy azz shoes


*Thanks babe..
* 

*P.Y.T.* and *LaToyaForever*, you two look FIERRRRRCE!!![/QUOTE]
*Thank you*!



Elsie87 said:


> *PG*: Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection!!!!!


*Thank you so much*!



xoxoCat said:


> Great look overall.


Thank you!

Love the colors![/QUOTE]
*Thank you!* 
PYT: this is a totally fab look that inspires me 
*Ahhh, thanks!:*D

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum[/QUOTE]



Eva1991 said:


> Love your dress and the heels, of course!
> Also, I really like the pop of red in a neutral outfit!


*Thank you! Yea, I didn't want to wear just a black coat, so I opted for my red one*.


----------



## justpeachy4397

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel



this outfit is AMAZING!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

here's my outfit from yesterday


----------



## P.Y.T.

kcf68 said:


> This looks really classy. I'm amazed that you can walk in those high heels. Looking great as always.


LOL! Oh its super easy... Thanks.



justpeachy4397 said:


> this outfit is AMAZING!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## P.Y.T.

justpeachy4397 said:


> here's my outfit from yesterday


*Just FAB! *


----------



## butterfly_baby

rx4dsoul said:


> Nniiiccceee!
> And I super-like your Bal cuff...what color is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thaaaanks, hehe ) it's raisin!


----------



## justpeachy4397

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Just FAB!



Thanks! Still admiring your last outfit.. It's flawless!


----------



## vonnielicious

Here's me in my Muubaa Athena Biker  More pics/details on my blog!


----------



## momofgirls

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel


Looking Good


----------



## LaToyaForever

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE those booties!



Thank you hun. 35 bucks!!! hehe


----------



## xoxoCat

I made a mistake in wearing ankle booties with dark tights, which cut me off at an awkward spot. Hopefully jeans would work with these...


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Girl trust me i eat so much junk that i am going to need to be crane lifted outta here soon


OMG!  A crane?  No way, you must be talking about a bird crane vs a machine crane.    You are a skinny minnie!  



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> The vest is from Halston, jeans from Current/Elliott, blouse from Acne, boots from Alexander Wang and jewellery from Bjørg, Camilla Prytz, Monica Vinader, Soo Ihn Kim, Low Luv and handmade by the Sami people.  And as always, you'll find many more pictures and details on my blog!


Your grin has this playful, mischievous quality to it.  It's so cute.    IDK how you can wear such light colored booties out on a slushy day like that...I'd be so scared of getting them filthy.    Maybe I'm just terrible at applying the proper stain repellants.  



justpeachy4397 said:


> here's my outfit from yesterday


Beautiful!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

*want it all* said:


> OMG!  A crane?  No way, you must be talking about a bird crane vs a machine crane.    You are a skinny minnie!
> 
> Your grin has this playful, mischievous quality to it.  It's so cute.    IDK how you can wear such light colored booties out on a slushy day like that...I'd be so scared of getting them filthy.    Maybe I'm just terrible at applying the proper stain repellants.
> 
> Beautiful!



Leeeeet's just say I wasn't outside for very long, and there's the beauty of having your boyfriend stop the car right outside the doorstep to pick you up, and dropping you off about two feet away from the door to work.


----------



## Samia

PrincessBal said:


> After a long time I have also finally posted a new outfit picture! All of you ladies look great as usual!!


Great new outfit! Love the Bal and that scarf!


juneping said:


>


Beautiful as usual! I am a huge fan of your style



BlingADing said:


>


Looking great! Love your trousers and ofcourse the Chanel



P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel


Great outfit and love that vintage coat!


----------



## Samia

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> The vest is from Halston, jeans from Current/Elliott, blouse from Acne, boots from Alexander Wang and jewellery from Bjørg, Camilla Prytz, Monica Vinader, Soo Ihn Kim, Low Luv and handmade by the Sami people.  And as always, you'll find many more pictures and details on my blog!


Love your AW! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> here's my outfit from yesterday


Cute!



Elsie87 said:


> Going for a 'teal' look today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Love your outfit!



r15324 said:


> Couldn't be bothered dressing up today...
> T shirt: Fred perry
> Cardigan: Fred perry
> Jeans: givenchy
> Shoes: Burberry prorsum
> Man I feel like a Londoner...


Sometimes simple is just fine!


----------



## frl.lara

this is me today:


----------



## luciabugia

Hi, everyone!  I do not normally  post my outfit here but ever since I started blogging, I figured, hey, why not : )

Something really simple today to the mall for some coffee and people watching ; )


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> PG : you + Rocco = perfect!!!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo



*want it all* said:


> OMG! A crane? No way, you must be talking about a bird crane vs a machine crane.  You are a skinny minnie!


 
Lol no really, i have put on an inch around waist and hips recently, i have no willpower for dieting though so just as well that hubby likes curves


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:


> Hi, everyone!  I do not normally  post my outfit here but ever since I started blogging, I figured, hey, why not : )
> 
> Something really simple today to the mall for some coffee and people watching ; )



And we would definitely love to see more of you around!


----------



## luciabugia

rx4dsoul said:


> And we would definitely love to see more of you around!


 
Aww.. that's very encouraging


----------



## rx4dsoul

frl.lara said:


> this is me today:


Great casual look!



HeartMyMJs said:


>


Lovely!
And that Hello Kitty Iphone case is cute too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

xoxoCat said:


> I made a mistake in wearing ankle booties with dark tights, which cut me off at an awkward spot. Hopefully jeans would work with these...


I kinda like the pop of red against the black, doesn't look awkward at all! And the cream satchel is another welcome splash of color


----------



## juneping

*samia* - thanks!!...that's so sweet of you...


----------



## Elsie87

^Love the entire look!


Me today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## frl.lara

rx4dsoul said:


> Great casual look!



thank you so much


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



Like it! That touch of pink adds just the right color!



Elsie87 said:


> ^Love the entire look!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Like it!


----------



## frl.lara

juneping said:


> *samia* - thanks!!...that's so sweet of you...



i'm quite new to TPF, but i really love every single one of your outfits so far!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Zara top with brandnew Clic H in poudre


----------



## Shopmore

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> Zara top with brandnew Clic H in poudre



Love the Clic Clac!


----------



## Prada_Princess

juneping said:


> *samia* - thanks!!...that's so sweet of you...



Loving this outfit


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M boots:


----------



## juneping

Elsie87 said:


> ^Love the entire look!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





its_a_keeper said:


> Like it! That touch of pink adds just the right color!
> 
> 
> 
> Like it!





frl.lara said:


> i'm quite new to TPF, but i really love every single one of your outfits so far!





Prada_Princess said:


> Loving this outfit



 ladies!!


----------



## Flip88

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Today:
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel



What a well put together outfit - the bag is fab


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

platinum_girly said:


> H&M boots:



This is so cute! You look great!


----------



## P.Y.T.

momofgirls said:


> Looking Good


Thanks babe.. 


Flip88 said:


> What a well put together outfit - the bag is fab


Thank you so much...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Samia said:


> Great outfit and love that vintage coat!


Thank you babe!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> H&M boots:


 
Love the booties!


----------



## kiwishopper

Balenciaga motocycle jacket in Havana, more pictures on on my blog


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> H&M boots:



Yay!  About time, im checking out the blog now


----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is so cute! You look great!


 


P.Y.T. said:


> Love the booties!


 


luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yay! About time, im checking out the blog now


 
:kiss:


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> H&M boots:



This is such a chic casual look PG! I love it!  ...and so glad you finally blogged! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juicybrat

with my new Alexander McQueen silk scarf =)


----------



## quynh_1206

My casual shopping day outfit.


----------



## Eva1991

juneping said:


> *samia* - thanks!!...that's so sweet of you...




Love your coat!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga motocycle jacket in Havana, more pictures on on my blog



Awesome jacket!


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Southpole Shirt
Skinny Jeans
Shoes and bag from justfab


----------



## Tiare

quynh_1206 said:


> My casual shopping day outfit.



Those jeans have an interesting wash. Who makes them/what style are they?


----------



## quynh_1206

Tiare said:


> Those jeans have an interesting wash. Who makes them/what style are they?


 
They're actually Jeggings from Abercrombie. I usually don't shop at Abercrombie because I feel like I am way to old to wear this brand now but when I saw a fashion blogger showcasing it I had to try it on myself. Some of their jeggings don't have the traditional seam on the back pockets so you can't even tell it's from Abercrombie. They're so comfortable and hugs in all the right places!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today:*
> 
> F21 dress
> Sergio Rossi heels
> Vintage coat
> MK python satchel


 
*2 snaps* work!


----------



## luciabugia

Today 

More pictures on my blog


----------



## Tiare

quynh_1206 said:


> They're actually Jeggings from Abercrombie. I usually don't shop at Abercrombie because I feel like I am way to old to wear this brand now but when I saw a fashion blogger showcasing it I had to try it on myself. Some of their jeggings don't have the traditional seam on the back pockets so you can't even tell it's from Abercrombie. They're so comfortable and hugs in all the right places!



Yeah, I don't think I've even been in an Abercrombie store before, but, I'm going to check those out. Thanks!


----------



## vonnielicious

Here's me & my new red blazer! More pics on my blog


----------



## Julide

luciabugia said:


> Today
> 
> More pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1613172



You look great!Love your scarf!!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> This is such a chic casual look PG! I love it!  ...and so glad you finally blogged!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thanks girl 
I am really nervous about the blog as i haven't a clue what i am doing but it is a start 



juicybrat said:


> with my new Alexander McQueen silk scarf =)


 
Beautiful outfit!



quynh_1206 said:


> My casual shopping day outfit.


 
Love this look, may i ask who the top is by? Thanks xoxo


----------



## quynh_1206

Love this look, may i ask who the top is by? Thanks xoxo[/QUOTE]

Thank you, PG! I got this top from a boutique called Francesca's Collection. It actually has a cute peek-a-boo thing going on in the back that I didn't take a photo of. I see that you created a new blog! I really think that's a great idea. I have another blog to add to my favorites list!


----------



## juneping




----------



## .jourdyn.

Ralph Lauren pink cords
Target top
Nordstrom Rack boots

Happy Friday all! :]


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



Great pic and nice outfit! I like that it is so simple and the shades are looking fab on you! Pefect size and color June.


----------



## luciabugia

Julide said:


> You look great!Love your scarf!!


 
Thank you!  I paid like $ 3.00 or less for it LOL!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Black with a "pop of color" lol






Balenciaga can't be missed out 





ASOS ring


----------



## kat99

Wore yesterday, from my blog:


----------



## kcf68

kat99 said:


> Wore yesterday, from my blog:


 
Pretty outfit!!!


----------



## vonnielicious

Red J Brands


----------



## P.Y.T.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> *2 snaps* work!


 
 thank you...


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


>


HAWT! Love the shoes too..



vonnielicious said:


> Red J Brands


You look great in skinny jeans!


----------



## Mia Bella

I decided to toughen my dress up a little with my leather harness belt.

Dress: Vena Cava
Harness: Zana Bayne 'Snake harness'
Sandals: Sam Edelman 'Gigi'












juneping said:


>



June! I bought that top from Zara and when I got it the front hemline was crooked at the bottom and I had to return it. When I went online to reorder the same one my size was sold out!  Love your outfit! Are the shoes AW?



kat99 said:


> Wore yesterday, from my blog:



So cute!


----------



## Julide

Mia Bella said:


> I decided to toughen my dress up a little with my leather harness belt.
> 
> Dress: Vena Cava
> Harness: Zana Bayne 'Snake harness'
> Sandals: Sam Edelman 'Gigi'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June! I bought that top from Zara and when I got it the front hemline was crooked at the bottom and I had to return it. When I went online to reorder the same one my size was sold out!  Love your outfit! Are the shoes AW?
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!



That harness is soooo cool!! I want one!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>


Urban cool!


.jourdyn. said:


> Ralph Lauren pink cords
> Target top
> Nordstrom Rack boots


Cute top!!!


butterfly_baby said:


> Balenciaga can't be missed out


And Bal never fails! 


kat99 said:


> Wore yesterday, from my blog:


So chic!


vonnielicious said:


> Red J Brands


Sexy!


Mia Bella said:


> I decided to toughen my dress up a little with my leather harness belt.


Awesome! Love the dress and the "harness"


----------



## Elsie87

From last night:


----------



## travelerscloset

^ lovely as always Elsie!
...hmmm... I just discovered this thread... 
From yesterday:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> From last night:



Omg Elsie! i want your cuff!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> ^ lovely as always Elsie!
> ...hmmm... I just discovered this thread...
> From yesterday:



Travelers!!! Psyched to see you around here too 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> Thank you, PG! I got this top from a boutique called Francesca's Collection. It actually has a cute peek-a-boo thing going on in the back that I didn't take a photo of. I see that you created a new blog! I really think that's a great idea. I have another blog to add to my favorites list!


 
Awww so i can't buy the top, darn it 

Lol yes i thought it is about time that i get a blog started. Funny thing is that i have apparently had a blogger account since 2008 and i never even realised 



kat99 said:


> Wore yesterday, from my blog:


 
Love this look, in particular that cardi is cute


----------



## flower71

girls you are looking fab! 
Kat I can't tire seeing your pics 
Here's me today (well, i put light tights on, honestly!) burberry dress, lanvin flats and IM jacket


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## .jourdyn.

vonnielicious said:
			
		

> Red J Brands
> 
> http://ohsovonnie.blogspot.com/http://ohsovonnie.blogspot.com/



Loving the look & the booties.


----------



## kcf68

travelerscloset said:


> ^ lovely as always Elsie!
> ...hmmm... I just discovered this thread...
> From yesterday:


 
Love your bag is it RM??


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


>



location England? How can you be dressed like that? isnt it freeeeezing?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today!


----------



## rx4dsoul

flower71 said:
			
		

> girls you are looking fab!
> Kat I can't tire seeing your pics
> Here's me today (well, i put light tights on, honestly!) burberry dress, lanvin flats and IM jacket



I want that dress!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

>



Cute!!! And you have the best legs ever!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit today!



Oh I love this look! You look totally sleek and svelte 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kcf68*! Yes, it's RM. 


kcf68 said:


> Love your bag is it RM??


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> location England? How can you be dressed like that? isnt it freeeeezing?


 
Lol no it isn't actually  
But what a strange comment!



rx4dsoul said:


> Cute!!! And you have the best legs ever!


 
Thanks sweetie, i swear you are the nicest lady in this sub-forum, you are never rude, always polite and kind


----------



## ninja_please

At the library today.


----------



## .jourdyn.

platinum_girly said:
			
		

>



Very cute, love the pattern.


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> ^ lovely as always Elsie!
> ...hmmm... I just discovered this thread...
> From yesterday:


 
Thank you! 

Fab bag and necklace; glad you decided to join us! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Omg Elsie! i want your cuff!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
 It's from Forever 21.


----------



## platinum_girly

.jourdyn. said:


> Very cute, love the pattern.


 
Thankyou babe xoxo


----------



## butterfly_baby

Sorry I was just curious since I live in Europe too and it IS freezing here. I live in coats at the moment haha. Why would that be a strange comment? 



platinum_girly said:


> Lol no it isn't actually
> But what a strange comment!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ninja_please said:


> At the library today.



Liking the wedges...and loving the "action" shot


----------



## Prada_Princess

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



Love the tiered dress and the CL's.  Cute outfit.


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

going to lunch with the fam ;D


----------



## justpeachy4397

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> Love the tiered dress and the CL's.  Cute outfit.



Thanks!


----------



## mikeyta

flower71 said:


> girls you are looking fab!
> Kat I can't tire seeing your pics
> Here's me today (well, i put light tights on, honestly!) burberry dress, lanvin flats and IM jacket


 i like your outfit. the dress is very nice


----------



## travelerscloset

Weekend with the kids...


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> Sorry I was just curious since I live in Europe too and it IS freezing here. I live in coats at the moment haha. Why would that be a strange comment?


 
Lol you want to argue about the weather? 
It was just my observation that i have never seen you comment to me before and the first time that you do and you are questioning what i am wearing because of the weather that you _believe _it to be here... 
It just isn't something that i would comment on, but never mind, good day to you


----------



## phiphi

juicybrat said:


> with my new Alexander McQueen silk scarf =)



love the scarf!!



quynh_1206 said:


> My casual shopping day outfit.



very cute!



Ms.MelissaD said:


> Southpole Shirt
> Skinny Jeans
> Shoes and bag from justfab



adorable!



luciabugia said:


> Today
> 
> More pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1613172



that's a lovely outfit! 



vonnielicious said:


> Here's me & my new red blazer! More pics on my blog



i love the contrasting colour combo!



juneping said:


>



cute!!



.jourdyn. said:


> Ralph Lauren pink cords
> Target top
> Nordstrom Rack boots
> 
> Happy Friday all! :]



happy friday to you too! you look really cute!



butterfly_baby said:


> Black with a "pop of color" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga can't be missed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASOS ring



that ring is SO cool! 



kat99 said:


> Wore yesterday, from my blog:



you always look so lovely Kat!



Mia Bella said:


> I decided to toughen my dress up a little with my leather harness belt.
> 
> Dress: Vena Cava
> Harness: Zana Bayne 'Snake harness'
> Sandals: Sam Edelman 'Gigi'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June! I bought that top from Zara and when I got it the front hemline was crooked at the bottom and I had to return it. When I went online to reorder the same one my size was sold out!  Love your outfit! Are the shoes AW?
> 
> So cute!



oh that harness thingy is fierce!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> From last night:



E, i love your style! that is a great jacket!



travelerscloset said:


> ^ lovely as always Elsie!
> ...hmmm... I just discovered this thread...
> From yesterday:



the blue top looks gorgeous on you!



flower71 said:


> girls you are looking fab!
> Kat I can't tire seeing your pics
> Here's me today (well, i put light tights on, honestly!) burberry dress, lanvin flats and IM jacket



flower, that is really chic!



platinum_girly said:


>



the colours of the floral print are so fun! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



adorableness!!



ninja_please said:


> At the library today.



love the whole look - and the shoes!



CrystalCorrinnn said:


> going to lunch with the fam ;D



thumbs up!


----------



## phiphi

outfit - more pics in my blog.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you! 



phiphi said:


> outfit - more pics in my blog.


 
LOVE the entire look! (esp. the jacket and pumps)


----------



## butterfly_baby

Uum ok .. all i wanted to say is that i envy you if you can already wear summerdresses..since it is winter. No one argues about that?! Let's not overreact. Good day to you too 



platinum_girly said:


> Lol you want to argue about the weather?
> It was just my observation that i have never seen you comment to me before and the first time that you do and you are questioning what i am wearing because of the weather that you _believe _it to be here...
> It just isn't something that i would comment on, but never mind, good day to you


----------



## DC-Cutie

You betta work!!!  



phiphi said:


> outfit - more pics in my blog.


----------



## Lips

platinum_girly said:


> Lol you want to argue about the weather?
> It was just my observation that i have never seen you comment to me before and the first time that you do and you are questioning what i am wearing because of the weather that you _believe _it to be here...
> It just isn't something that i would comment on, but never mind, good day to you





butterfly_baby said:


> Uum ok .. all i wanted to say is that i envy you if you can already wear summerdresses..since it is winter. No one argues about that?! Let's not overreact. Good day to you too




Time out and hug, already! 

And you're both right!  *BFB*, February in the UK is very definitely winter, but you're forgetting about the UK female's super-power - imperviousness to cold.  Eh *PG*? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...astle-girls-prove-theyre-frightened-snow.html

- Lips


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> the colours of the floral print are so fun!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo



Lips said:


> Time out and hug, already!
> 
> And you're both right! *BFB*, February in the UK is very definitely winter, but you're forgetting about the UK female's super-power - imperviousness to cold. Eh *PG*?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...astle-girls-prove-theyre-frightened-snow.html
> 
> - Lips


 
Lol i was already done, and no- i don't live anywhere near Newcastle either (if only, then i would be closer to my place of birth, Scotland )

But yes, on evenings out we do tend to wear what we like, i mean when it is only from bar to club or whatever then not cold at all. But as a final FYI: the weather HERE has been really warming up the past few days, had to turn the auto heating off now and coats have all gone into storage 

But anyways, :back2topic:


----------



## butterfly_baby

Oh i was already done with that subject  but thanks for helping out, Lips! 
Now lets concentrate again on the outfits



Lips said:


> Time out and hug, already!
> 
> And you're both right!  *BFB*, February in the UK is very definitely winter, but you're forgetting about the UK female's super-power - imperviousness to cold.  Eh *PG*?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...astle-girls-prove-theyre-frightened-snow.html
> 
> - Lips


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> LOVE the entire look! (esp. the jacket and pumps)



thank you!



DC-Cutie said:


> You betta work!!!



thanks hun! and thank you and F - you helped me out with the sizing!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

phiphi said:


> outfit - more pics in my blog.



Nice color combo of shoes and pants! 
You got nice legs.


----------



## butterfly_baby

love how you took the time to answer everyone


----------



## kcf68

travelerscloset said:


> Weekend with the kids...


 
Love this outfit!!  What are the shoes??  Sorry could I just come over and borrow stuff out of your closet!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Weekend with the kids...



Cute and casual T  which MAM are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> outfit - more pics in my blog.



Oy ! I love your mix of color! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore today running errands on Sunday! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Asia_Leone

Happy Sunday everyone! Here's mine


----------



## ninja_please

Thanks rx4dsoul and phiphi for the sweet comments!


----------



## xoxoCat




----------



## Eva1991

^^ Love your shirt *xoxoCat*!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks Eva! The peplum sure does help my waist. 


Cat


----------



## Eva1991

This is me, yesterday, out for brunch!

Outfit details: Massimo Dutti blazer & skinny pants, Zara sweater, LV silk scarf, TOUS clucth, Geox pointed toe heels.

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eva1991 said:


> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Very chic!


xoxoCat said:


>


Me want that top!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

xoxoCat said:


>


 
I love your whole outfit! You put that great together, specially with the Alma and that scarf.


----------



## butterfly_baby

quite simple outfit for sitting around in class..


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love those boots!


----------



## Eva1991

Thank you,* rx4dsoul*!!


----------



## kcf68

xoxoCat said:


>


 
Very chic!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Grey J.Crew dress with a pop of color purple leggings and Target booties. Lia Sophia ring & Pandora bracelet. Happy Monday. :]


----------



## quynh_1206

xoxoCat said:


>


 
I am in love with this whole outfit! So cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

Eva1991 said:


> This is me, yesterday, out for brunch!
> 
> Outfit details: Massimo Dutti blazer & skinny pants, Zara sweater, LV silk scarf, TOUS clucth, Geox pointed toe heels.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Drooling for your scarf.


----------



## xoxoCat

rx4dsoul said:


> Very chic!
> 
> Me want that top!!!





its_a_keeper said:


> I love your whole outfit! You put that great together, specially with the Alma and that scarf.





kcf68 said:


> Very chic!!





quynh_1206 said:


> I am in love with this whole outfit! So cute!



Thanks guys! I got the top recently at H&M if you're curious. It's made of a nice, thick material.


----------



## Shopmore

butterfly_baby said:


> quite simple outfit for sitting around in class..


Love your clic clac!  I really want to get one, but there are WAY too many colors to choose from.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kcf68*!  The flats are from Ninewest 
I we were neighbors, you can come and we can even bag/accessories swap, lol!


kcf68 said:


> Love this outfit!! What are the shoes?? Sorry could I just come over and borrow stuff out of your closet!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Shopmore said:


> Love your clic clac!  I really want to get one, but there are WAY too many colors to choose from.



oh I hear ya!  I got 2 within a month, and now I am forcing myself not to look on the website or go into the store to "look"..I hope that keeps me from wanting more haha


----------



## juneping

phiphi said:


> love the scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> that's a lovely outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the contrasting colour combo!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> happy friday to you too! you look really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> that ring is SO cool!
> 
> 
> 
> you always look so lovely Kat!
> 
> 
> 
> oh that harness thingy is fierce!





phiphi said:


> outfit - more pics in my blog.



thanks!! and love that zara jacket....

here is me


----------



## platinum_girly

Rebel yell tee:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

butterfly_baby said:


> quite simple outfit for sitting around in class..



This is so cute. Love the belt and the boots are so fly.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

platinum_girly said:


> Rebel yell tee:



You always look so cute Platinum! Love your outfits 



xoxoCat said:


>



Gorgeous! Very chic!!! 



butterfly_baby said:


> quite simple outfit for sitting around in class..



Cute! your outift looks so comfy! 



CrystalCorrinnn said:


> going to lunch with the fam ;D



Looking fabulous girl!!! 



ninja_please said:


> At the library today.



Great outfit! you remind me of myself decade ago when I used to study haha


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juneping said:


> thanks!! and love that zara jacket....
> 
> here is me



oooh June! What a gorgeous vest!!! Love your outfits, as always!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today!


----------



## its_a_keeper

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!


 
pretty! Love your whole look! And your smile!


----------



## Eva1991

quynh_1206 said:


> Drooling for your scarf.


----------



## Eva1991

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



Love your outfit, especially the shirt (& the Chanel bag of course!!)!


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Black and Gold Southpole top from JCP
Skinny Jeans DOTS
Shoes and Bag from Justfab


----------



## juneping

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oooh June! What a gorgeous vest!!! Love your outfits, as always!



thanks* cec*!!


----------



## phiphi

kiwishopper said:


> What I wore today running errands on Sunday! More pictures are on my blog



fun outfit!



Asia_Leone said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Here's mine



asia, i love the colour of your skirt. it looks fabulous on you!



xoxoCat said:


>



aw! so cute!



Eva1991 said:


> This is me, yesterday, out for brunch!
> 
> Outfit details: Massimo Dutti blazer & skinny pants, Zara sweater, LV silk scarf, TOUS clucth, Geox pointed toe heels.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



i LOVE that clutch!! hope you had fun at brunch!



butterfly_baby said:


> quite simple outfit for sitting around in class..



you look so stylish!



.jourdyn. said:


> Grey J.Crew dress with a pop of color purple leggings and Target booties. Lia Sophia ring & Pandora bracelet. Happy Monday. :]



adorable!



juneping said:


> thanks!! and love that zara jacket....
> 
> here is me



so lovely!



platinum_girly said:


> Rebel yell tee:



that's a fun tee!! love the outfit!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



this is really nice!



Ms.MelissaD said:


> Black and Gold Southpole top from JCP
> Skinny Jeans DOTS
> Shoes and Bag from Justfab



two thumbs up!!


----------



## phiphi

i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed - i also tried stacking today too pics on my blog


----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed - i also tried stacking today too pics on my blog


 
This is gorgeous!!!! LOVE that jacket!


----------



## PrincessBal

Finally a new outfit  Have a great week everybody!


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed - i also tried stacking today too pics on my blog



I love, love, love your jacket!! And great watch and bracelet stack!


----------



## Samia

PrincessBal said:


> Finally a new outfit  Have a great week everybody!


Great outfit and I love your style and your Bal bags



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



You look great!


----------



## Brina

Princess Bal, where is the jacket from? Love the cream color for spring!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> This is gorgeous!!!! LOVE that jacket!





Samia said:


> I love, love, love your jacket!! And great watch and bracelet stack!



thank you so much ladies!!!!


----------



## kcf68

PrincessBal said:


> Finally a new outfit  Have a great week everybody!


Love your outfit and the glasses have a interesting shape...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You look great, Princess Bal! Love the glasses.


----------



## Ebonynoir

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed - i also tried stacking today too pics on my blog



Love... the jacket. looking for something similar myself but in black and white


----------



## misspurse

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



just checked out your blog. i love your whole outfit, but especially, i love your ring!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Asia_Leone said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Here's mine


Just lovely! Your skirt & heels are HAWT...



xoxoCat said:


>


F-A-B-O-U-L-O-U-S!!!!!!!! From head to toe...



juneping said:


> thanks!! and love that zara jacket....
> 
> here is me


I adore your leathers shorts and fur vest! You lokk lovely...



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!


Chic & casual! Love it...



phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed - i also tried stacking today too pics on my blog


Love this look! It's flawless from top to bottom...


----------



## P.Y.T.

PrincessBal said:


> Finally a new outfit  Have a great week everybody!


Great casual look! love the jacket too..



Ms.MelissaD said:


> Black and Gold Southpole top from JCP
> Skinny Jeans DOTS
> Shoes and Bag from Justfab


Love the platforms! Cute...



platinum_girly said:


> Rebel yell tee:


 
S-E-X-Y! Love the t-shirt!


----------



## platinum_girly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You always look so cute Platinum! Love your outfits


 
Thanks girl xoxo



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!


 
Lovely from head to toe 



phiphi said:


> that's a fun tee!! love the outfit!


 
Thanks babe, i just loved the colours 



phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed - i also tried stacking today too pics on my blog


 
So chic, i particularly love that RM 



P.Y.T. said:


> S-E-X-Y! Love the t-shirt!


 
Thanks gorgeous, miss your stylish self in this thread xoxo


----------



## justpeachy4397

misspurse said:


> just checked out your blog. i love your whole outfit, but especially, i love your ring!!! thanks for sharing.



aw thank you so much!  I highly recommend the ring... I've found it works with lots of outfits and can be worn for many different occasions!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Yesterday*..

F21 top
Zara high-waist flare trousers
Zara large leather tote








*Today*..
H&M trench coat dress
Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
BCBG Max Azria medium tote


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Thanks ladies yall make me wanna dress stylish!


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote



That black bag is to die for!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote


PYT, you are 1 of my tpf style icons


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote


 
Ooh girl you always have THE.BEST.TROUSERS! Really though, you look fabulous. BTW do you still have Rocco? xoxo


----------



## jlao

This is what I wore yesterday to have dinner with friends at Oyama Sushi in Shanghai (best japanese in town...trust me!!!)

Fur vest - Maison Martin Margiela; Tunic - Zara; Jeans - James Jeans; Belt - Miu Miu; Sandals - Zara; Bag - Givenchy

more details on my blog


----------



## P.Y.T.

jlao said:


> This is what I wore yesterday to have dinner with friends at Oyama Sushi in Shanghai (best japanese in town...trust me!!!)
> 
> Fur vest - Maison Martin Margiela; Tunic - Zara; Jeans - James Jeans; Belt - Miu Miu; Sandals - Zara; Bag - Givenchy
> 
> more details on my blog


 
You betta *WERK*! YOU look F-A-B!!!


----------



## vonnielicious

Got my new Aldo military boots the other day and had to wear them!


----------



## fmd914

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote



You nailed both of these!!!!!  Those Zara pants on you are the best!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

jlao said:
			
		

> This is what I wore yesterday to have dinner with friends at Oyama Sushi in Shanghai (best japanese in town...trust me!!!)
> 
> Fur vest - Maison Martin Margiela; Tunic - Zara; Jeans - James Jeans; Belt - Miu Miu; Sandals - Zara; Bag - Givenchy
> 
> more details on my blog



Love your outfit - hope the sushi was yummy!


----------



## PrincessBal

Brina said:


> Princess Bal, where is the jacket from? Love the cream color for spring!



Its the Brea jacket from Twenty8Twelve. Its the softest lamb *drool* I cannot wait to properly break her in!


----------



## PrincessBal

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look great, Princess Bal! Love the glasses.



Thanks


----------



## kcf68

jlao said:


> This is what I wore yesterday to have dinner with friends at Oyama Sushi in Shanghai (best japanese in town...trust me!!!)
> 
> Fur vest - Maison Martin Margiela; Tunic - Zara; Jeans - James Jeans; Belt - Miu Miu; Sandals - Zara; Bag - Givenchy
> 
> more details on my blog


 
Very Nice looking outfit!!


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote


 
Miss Fabulous as always!!


----------



## Brina

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Its the Brea jacket from Twenty8Twelve. Its the softest lamb *drool* I cannot wait to properly break her in!



Thank you, have to check it out! It reminds me of a Joie jacket I wanted to get. Which size did you get? Which Bal is it in your outfit pic?


----------



## yellow08

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote





Zara purse twins I love that bag!

I love your style! You wear your clothes, your clothes don't wear you! 

_I'm going to have to show one of friends (almost identical shape as you) these pics so she can get some style_


----------



## yellow08

vonnielicious said:


> Got my new Aldo military boots the other day and had to wear them!



I'm loving those boots!


----------



## Rani

Just Peachy, I am looking for a black blazer like yours. Which one have you got. I went too Zara but got confused. Would it be possible for you to do a link? Love your blog by the way. X


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Nothing special just really casual

Mens wear shirt- Thrifted
White T- Thrifted
Jeans -DOTS
Shoes- Just Fab
Jewelry DOTS


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ms.MelissaD said:


> That black bag is to die for!


Thank you! I love it too..



talldrnkofwater said:


> PYT, you are 1 of my tpf style icons


Thank you...lol  And where have you been missy??



platinum_girly said:


> Ooh girl you always have THE.BEST.TROUSERS! Really though, you look fabulous. BTW do you still have Rocco? xoxo


Thanks PG! Gurl you know I still got my rocco.



fmd914 said:


> You nailed both of these!!!!! Those Zara pants on you are the best!!!!!


Thank you! I just love high-waist trousers..



kcf68 said:


> Miss Fabulous as always!!


And I could say the same for you... Thank you



yellow08 said:


> Zara purse twins I love that bag!
> 
> I love your style! You wear your clothes, your clothes don't wear you!
> 
> _I'm going to have to show one of friends (almost identical shape as you) these pics so she can get some style_


YAY! we are purse twins!!! That means we are both equally F-A-B!


----------



## Brina

Ms.MelissaD said:
			
		

> Nothing special just really casual
> 
> Mens wear shirt- Thrifted
> White T- Thrifted
> Jeans -DOTS
> Shoes- Just Fab
> Jewelry DOTS



The shoes are very cute! Love it casual with a nice button down. I wish I could wear my ballet flats already, but it's still too cold


----------



## phiphi

Ebonynoir said:


> Love... the jacket. looking for something similar myself but in black and white



thank you! a b/w would be divine. 



P.Y.T. said:


> Just lovely! Your skirt & heels are HAWT...
> 
> F-A-B-O-U-L-O-U-S!!!!!!!! From head to toe...
> 
> I adore your leathers shorts and fur vest! You lokk lovely...
> 
> Chic & casual! Love it...
> 
> Love this look! It's flawless from top to bottom...



thank you so much!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks girl xoxo
> 
> Lovely from head to toe
> 
> Thanks babe, i just loved the colours
> 
> So chic, i particularly love that RM
> 
> Thanks gorgeous, miss your stylish self in this thread xoxo



thank you - i love the RM too. so versatile!



P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote



omg, i love these! you look fabulous!



jlao said:


> This is what I wore yesterday to have dinner with friends at Oyama Sushi in Shanghai (best japanese in town...trust me!!!)
> 
> Fur vest - Maison Martin Margiela; Tunic - Zara; Jeans - James Jeans; Belt - Miu Miu; Sandals - Zara; Bag - Givenchy
> 
> more details on my blog



very pretty!! 



vonnielicious said:


> Got my new Aldo military boots the other day and had to wear them!



totally fun look!



Ms.MelissaD said:


> Nothing special just really casual
> 
> Mens wear shirt- Thrifted
> White T- Thrifted
> Jeans -DOTS
> Shoes- Just Fab
> Jewelry DOTS



cute!


----------



## Eva1991

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote



You always look fab *P.Y.T*!!!!

I especially love your first outfit - it's something I'd definately wear!


----------



## Eva1991

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed - i also tried stacking today too pics on my blog



Love it! Your jacket is TDF!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote


 Everything you do is great!


----------



## momofgirls

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote


Love it


----------



## its_a_keeper

Ms.MelissaD said:


> Nothing special just really casual
> 
> Mens wear shirt- Thrifted
> White T- Thrifted
> Jeans -DOTS
> Shoes- Just Fab
> Jewelry DOTS


 
Like it on you! Love the color choice. So simple and stylish with the flats


----------



## juicybrat

h&m lace top, t babaton elliot pants, christian loutboutin fifi and chanel medium flap


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M jacket:


----------



## ilovefashion87

Fabulous! 





p.y.t. said:


> *yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> zara high-waist flare trousers
> zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *today*..
> H&m trench coat dress
> dolce vita suede otk boots
> bcbg max azria medium tote


----------



## Sterntalerli

my first ootd

excuse the crappy picture i took it with my built-in laptop camera!

Top: H&M
Skirt: Mango (Season Winter 2008)
Tights: ZARA
Shoes: 5th Avenue (not shown)
Bag: ZARA

Actually didn't pair the outfit with the bag. I just got it this afternoon after work  but i LOOVE it


----------



## Elsie87

Tonight's look:






More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

platinum_girly said:


> H&M jacket:


 
Looking fierce as always! And I see you have a blog now; following it!



Sterntalerli said:


> my first ootd
> 
> excuse the crappy picture i took it with my built-in laptop camera!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Skirt: Mango (Season Winter 2008)
> Tights: ZARA
> Shoes: 5th Avenue (not shown)
> Bag: ZARA
> 
> Actually didn't pair the outfit with the bag. I just got it this afternoon after work  but i LOOVE it


 
Very chic!


----------



## Sterntalerli

@elsie: thanks a lot! it is always challenging for me to dress right for work. i'm quite tall and curvy. so: thanks a lot


----------



## juneping




----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> H&M jacket:



Love the color of the skirt!


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


> H&M jacket:


 
I think I have said this many times before but these bandage type skirts were made for you. Your body looks amazing in them!


----------



## quynh_1206

Elsie87 said:


> Tonight's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Love your whole look. Very chic!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@phiphi -Thank you!



Eva1991 said:


> You always look fab *P.Y.T*!!!!
> Thank you..
> 
> I especially love your first outfit - it's something I'd definately wear!


Thank you..



soleilbrun said:


> Everything you do is great!


LOL! I don't know about that but I'll take it. 



momofgirls said:


> Love it


Thank you miss lady..



ilovefashion87 said:


> Fabulous!


Hey boo! And where have you been?? *tapping foot*.


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> H&M jacket:


Love the entire ensemble... Sessy bish!


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


>


Love the pop of red! And you how how I feel about the vest..


----------



## Prada_Princess

juicybrat said:


> h&m lace top, t babaton elliot pants, christian loutboutin fifi and chanel medium flap



I love this look


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> Love the pop of red! And you how how I feel about the vest..



thanks PYT!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

juneping said:


>


  I think this is my favorite outfit of yours ....LOVE the pop of red!


----------



## juneping

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I think this is my favorite outfit of yours ....LOVE the pop of red!



thank you!!


----------



## Nekko

Everyone looks great!!

Yay almost spring!






Hair comb from Dropping Form Design
Vintage dress
Necklaces from Forever 21
Thrifted boots


----------



## platinum_girly

Elsie87 said:


> Tonight's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
You look gorge, love the leggings and shoes combo 



Elsie87 said:


> Looking fierce as always! And I see you have a blog now; following it!


 
Thanks, and snap- i am following yours also 



butterfly_baby said:


> Love the color of the skirt!


 
Thanks girl xoxo



quynh_1206 said:


> I think I have said this many times before but these bandage type skirts were made for you. Your body looks amazing in them!


 
Awww thankyou, i am determined to wear more this year 'cause hubby is a fan of the legs, and when he gets legs i get bags 



P.Y.T. said:


> Love the entire ensemble... Sessy bish!


 
Thanks babe, we need more OOTD pics from your sexy azz


----------



## ilovefashion87

hibernating until i shed some pounds.




P.Y.T. said:


> @phiphi -Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you..
> 
> 
> LOL! I don't know about that but I'll take it.
> 
> 
> Thank you miss lady..
> 
> 
> Hey boo! And where have you been?? *tapping foot*.


----------



## AEGIS

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday*..
> 
> F21 top
> Zara high-waist flare trousers
> Zara large leather tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today*..
> H&M trench coat dress
> Dolce Vita suede OTK boots
> BCBG Max Azria medium tote




werk!!! 3 snaps in a z formation!



jlao said:


> This is what I wore yesterday to have dinner with friends at Oyama Sushi in Shanghai (best japanese in town...trust me!!!)
> 
> Fur vest - Maison Martin Margiela; Tunic - Zara; Jeans - James Jeans; Belt - Miu Miu; Sandals - Zara; Bag - Givenchy
> 
> more details on my blog




ooo loooove!



platinum_girly said:


> H&M jacket:





great color skirt!


----------



## cswcarol

First post ever  taken inside h&m's changing room  
Shirt, leopard pullover- F21// black leggings- giordano ladies//  two toned ballet flats- Chanel// Dark knight city- Balenciaga//


----------



## butterfly_baby

blue is my favorite color at the moment I guess, haha


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Great casual look!


----------



## quynh_1206

Nekko said:


> Everyone looks great!!
> 
> Yay almost spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair comb from Dropping Form Design
> Vintage dress
> Necklaces from Forever 21
> Thrifted boots


 
Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cswcarol said:


> First post ever  taken inside h&m's changing room
> Shirt, leopard pullover- F21// black leggings- giordano ladies//  two toned ballet flats- Chanel// Dark knight city- Balenciaga//



Absolutely fabulous.  Love this look!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

AEGIS said:


> werk!!! 3 snaps in a z formation!



LOL, girl I laughed out loud!  You know thats "ol skool"


----------



## pinknyanko

hmm i think i look a lil too office lady today... but oh well.

jacket - zara
skirt - all saints
tights - betsey johnson
booties - nine west


----------



## lorihmatthews

I rarely take pics of my outfits but decided to join today.

Sweater: Alexander Wang
Shirt: Vera Wang
Pants: Eileen Fisher
Shoes: Prada
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Bag: Chanel


----------



## justpeachy4397

My new studded clutch


----------



## justpeachy4397

My new studded clutch


----------



## P.Y.T.

Nekko said:


> Everyone looks great!!
> 
> Yay almost spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair comb from Dropping Form Design
> Vintage dress
> Necklaces from Forever 21
> Thrifted boots


I absolutely adore that dress. Btw, you look like a little porcelain doll...



cswcarol said:


> First post ever  taken inside h&m's changing room
> Shirt, leopard pullover- F21// black leggings- giordano ladies// two toned ballet flats- Chanel// Dark knight city- Balenciaga//


Cute look...



butterfly_baby said:


> blue is my favorite color at the moment I guess, haha


Cute & casual!



lorihmatthews said:


> I rarely take pics of my outfits but decided to join today.
> 
> Sweater: Alexander Wang
> Shirt: Vera Wang
> Pants: Eileen Fisher
> Shoes: Prada
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton
> Bag: Chanel


You look great! And love the little fury flats..


----------



## P.Y.T.

AEGIS said:


> werk!!! 3 snaps in a z formation!
> 
> LOL! thanks girly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovefashion87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hibernating until i shed some pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?? Whatever post up!
Click to expand...


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Work today & dinner & drinks this evening..*


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> *Work today & dinner & drinks this evening..*



that's a very elegant look....love the dark dress with the beige shoes.


----------



## Nekko

P.Y.T. said:


> I absolutely adore that dress. Btw, you look like a little porcelain doll...



Thank you so much 



quynh_1206 said:


> Cute, cute, cute!!



Thank you 



pinknyanko said:


> hmm i think i look a lil too office lady today... but oh well.
> 
> jacket - zara
> skirt - all saints
> tights - betsey johnson
> booties - nine west



Love the combination!! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> My new studded clutch



Love the clutch!!!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

" girl you be killin'em"  



P.Y.T. said:


> *Work today & dinner & drinks this evening..*


----------



## cswcarol

Dukeprincess said:


> Absolutely fabulous.  Love this look!


Thanks !


----------



## pinknyanko

cswcarol said:
			
		

> First post ever  taken inside h&m's changing room
> Shirt, leopard pullover- F21// black leggings- giordano ladies//  two toned ballet flats- Chanel// Dark knight city- Balenciaga//



This is cute!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol








P.Y.T. said:


> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> werk!!! 3 snaps in a z formation!
> 
> LOL! thanks girly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?? Whatever post up!
Click to expand...


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! he's has gotten so big!!! He is just too cute for words. And his little grey sweater is adorable on him.


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> i am determined to wear more this year 'cause hubby is a fan of the legs, and when he gets legs i get bags


:lolots:  I love it!  Get to steppin' and find more skirts then!  Love that bright cobalt color!  



P.Y.T. said:


> *Work today & dinner & drinks this evening..*


Super fabulous, per usual!  



ilovefashion87 said:


> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol


Aw! Adorable!


----------



## cswcarol

Florals & neon for shopping day!  shirt- f21// jacket- ba+sh// floral pants- H&M// two toned flats- chanel// micro camel luggage- Celine//


----------



## cswcarol

pinknyanko said:
			
		

> This is cute!



Thank yoooouuu!!


----------



## HauteMama

ilovefashion87 said:


> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome little guy! Love his style!


----------



## Flip88

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> I rarely take pics of my outfits but decided to join today.
> 
> Sweater: Alexander Wang
> Shirt: Vera Wang
> Pants: Eileen Fisher
> Shoes: Prada
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton
> Bag: Chanel



Nice outfit and, I fall into your catagory of not posting my outfits. Not sure why actually, I just don't. Loving your shoes and bag especially.


----------



## Flip88

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Work today & dinner & drinks this evening..



What a fabulous figure you have which is complimented by your outfit.


----------



## Brina

ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol



How cute is your little boy in his grey sweater?


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh!  I am squealing!!!
I did not expect to come across such a handsome young man rocking a fabulous sweater and swagger!!!!!
Love it!!!!



ilovefashion87 said:


> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol


----------



## juneping

me yesterday


----------



## loves

what a fashionable little guy! he is so adorable, gorgeous kid.


----------



## GingerSnap527

My first outfit of the day...

Express Orange Dolman Knit Sweater
Express White Cami (underneath)
Delia's jeans (love that they sell them in all inseams; the only jeans I can buy off the rack and wear with flip flops!)
Haviana gold flip-flops
Michael Kors Two-Tone Watch
Coach Sophia handbag with a Coach fob and Clipa attached


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my new tunic dress from H&M:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> *Work today & dinner & drinks this evening..*


 
You seriously have the best shoes, i want you as my shoe shopping buddy 



*want it all* said:


> :lolots: I love it! Get to steppin' and find more skirts then! Love that bright cobalt color!


 
Thanks girl, will shoot you off a PM later, not long got back from long shopping trip to the city but will catch you up xoxo



AEGIS said:


> great color skirt!


 
Thanks babe xoxo



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my new tunic dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Glam as usual, love your BAL of course


----------



## platinum_girly

JJ winters bag:


----------



## Julide

OMG he is sooooocute!!!His style is fab too!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, He is not a baby anymore 




P.Y.T. said:


> ilovefashion87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! he's has gotten so big!!! He is just too cute for words. And his little grey sweater is adorable on him.
Click to expand...


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you



*want it all* said:


> :lolots:  I love it!  Get to steppin' and find more skirts then!  Love that bright cobalt color!
> 
> Super fabulous, per usual!
> 
> Aw! Adorable!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you


HauteMama said:


> ilovefashion87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome little guy! Love his style!
Click to expand...


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you



Brina said:


> How cute is your little boy in his grey sweater?


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you so much I call it Baby Swag lol



shamrock0421 said:


> Omigosh!  I am squealing!!!
> I did not expect to come across such a handsome young man rocking a fabulous sweater and swagger!!!!!
> Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ilovefashion87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Ugh...exam season SO does not lend itself well to looking fabulous, but come Monday it will all be over and I shall have a life again! At least for a little while.  Haha! But, since today is Saturday and the weather was nice, I decided to actually dress up for once and take pictures. After a while, you get seriously tired of books, sweatshirts, jeans and messy ponytails...

Down below you'll find today's outfit (consisting of wedges from Acne, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from YSL, amongst other things), and as always, there's loads more details and pictures on my blog!


----------



## Nathalya

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Ugh...exam season SO does not lend itself well to looking fabulous, but come Monday it will all be over and I shall have a life again! At least for a little while.  Haha! But, since today is Saturday and the weather was nice, I decided to actually dress up for once and take pictures. After a while, you get seriously tired of books, sweatshirts, jeans and messy ponytails...
> 
> Down below you'll find today's outfit (consisting of wedges from Acne, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from YSL, amongst other things), and as always, there's loads more details and pictures on my blog!


 
Love your wedges!


----------



## pinknyanko

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Wearing my new tunic dress from H&M:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the jacket and that cuff!!!


----------



## ninja_please




----------



## justpeachy4397

ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Thank you, He is not a baby anymore



Omg he is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

PlaceboGiraffe said:
			
		

> Ugh...exam season SO does not lend itself well to looking fabulous, but come Monday it will all be over and I shall have a life again! At least for a little while.  Haha! But, since today is Saturday and the weather was nice, I decided to actually dress up for once and take pictures. After a while, you get seriously tired of books, sweatshirts, jeans and messy ponytails...
> 
> Down below you'll find today's outfit (consisting of wedges from Acne, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from YSL, amongst other things), and as always, there's loads more details and pictures on my blog!



What?? This IS fabulous! You look great


----------



## justpeachy4397

Outfit today. Went out for lunch and a dance lesson with my fiancé, napped for a few hours, then dinner with some friends. Lazy day


----------



## hollyyih

More info on my blog!


----------



## hollyyih

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Ugh...exam season SO does not lend itself well to looking fabulous, but come Monday it will all be over and I shall have a life again! At least for a little while.  Haha! But, since today is Saturday and the weather was nice, I decided to actually dress up for once and take pictures. After a while, you get seriously tired of books, sweatshirts, jeans and messy ponytails...
> 
> Down below you'll find today's outfit (consisting of wedges from Acne, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from YSL, amongst other things), and as always, there's loads more details and pictures on my blog!



That is a super cute outfit and I know how it feels when you want to dress up. I wear boring clothes all the time to the hospital!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:
			
		

> Ugh...exam season SO does not lend itself well to looking fabulous, but come Monday it will all be over and I shall have a life again! At least for a little while.  Haha! But, since today is Saturday and the weather was nice, I decided to actually dress up for once and take pictures. After a while, you get seriously tired of books, sweatshirts, jeans and messy ponytails...
> 
> Down below you'll find today's outfit (consisting of wedges from Acne, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from YSL, amongst other things), and as always, there's loads more details and pictures on my blog!



Placebo! I almost didnt recognize you with your hair up in a bun and dark lipstick! But  of course you still look great! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ChloeMateo

Recent outfit while on vacation: 
















My blog: www.chloemateo.blogspot.com


----------



## AEGIS

ilovefashion87 said:


> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how cute is he?! soo adorbs


----------



## am2022

so handsome!!!




ilovefashion87 said:


> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

rx4dsoul said:


> Placebo! I almost didnt recognize you with your hair up in a bun and dark lipstick! But  of course you still look great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Haha! Well, that's probably because I almost never wear my hair up in a bun with dark red lipstick.  I just decided to go for something fun and different for once! But thank you SO much, sweetie!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's today's outfit! More pics on my new blog


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

hollyyih said:


> That is a super cute outfit and I know how it feels when you want to dress up. I wear boring clothes all the time to the hospital!



Yeah, I'm studying to be a psychologist myself, and working in health-care services you really don't get to experiment a whole lot with clothes.  Kinda have to look professional and proper, especially since I work with kids a lot, and it just...gets. So. Boring!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit! More pics on my new blog



Ah! You look so effortlessly chic here, and I LOVE those shoes.  Every girl needs a great nude pump, and those look pretty close to perfect.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you



amacasa said:


> so handsome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovefashion87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovefashion87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> how cute is he?! soo adorbs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessBal

New outfit! Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I wore this yesterday. I must be on a roll, posting 2 days in a row.

Jacket: NY & Company
Shirt: Tahari
Jeans: Eileen Fisher
Shoes: Kate Spade
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Brina

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here's today's outfit! More pics on my new blog



You always have the prettiest smile!


----------



## Brina

ChloeMateo said:
			
		

> Recent outfit while on vacation:
> 
> My blog: www.chloemateo.blogspot.com



Beautiful dress, the color is fab!


----------



## kcf68

ninja_please said:


>


This nice 


justpeachy4397 said:


> Outfit today. Went out for lunch and a dance lesson with my fiancé, napped for a few hours, then dinner with some friends. Lazy day


Wow the best thing in this picture is your smile


ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit while on vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: www.chloemateo.blogspot.com



This a beautiful color on you.


----------



## justpeachy4397

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Ah! You look so effortlessly chic here, and I LOVE those shoes.  Every girl needs a great nude pump, and those look pretty close to perfect.



Aw thanks so much! The pumps are surprisingly comfy.. I definitely recommend


----------



## justpeachy4397

Brina said:
			
		

> You always have the prettiest smile!



That's so nice of you . Sometimes people tell me I smile too much.. Oh well! Can't help it!


----------



## Nefredity

ilovefashion87 said:


> Ok just for you! DS outfit of the day! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waa... he's so adorable. The littlest model I've ever seen


----------



## Nefredity

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Ugh...exam season SO does not lend itself well to looking fabulous, but come Monday it will all be over and I shall have a life again! At least for a little while.  Haha! But, since today is Saturday and the weather was nice, I decided to actually dress up for once and take pictures. After a while, you get seriously tired of books, sweatshirts, jeans and messy ponytails...
> 
> Down below you'll find today's outfit (consisting of wedges from Acne, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from YSL, amongst other things), and as always, there's loads more details and pictures on my blog!



Nice pictures!


----------



## Nefredity

ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit while on vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: www.chloemateo.blogspot.com



Love your dress.


----------



## Nefredity

ninja_please said:


>



Everything matches perfectly.



PrincessBal said:


> New outfit! Hope you all had a great weekend!



Casual chic!





lorihmatthews said:


> I wore this yesterday. I must be on a roll, posting 2 days in a row.
> 
> Jacket: NY & Company
> Shirt: Tahari
> Jeans: Eileen Fisher
> Shoes: Kate Spade
> Bag: Louis Vuitton



Like the color of your room. Very refreshing!


----------



## Nefredity

Wearing my Lady Dior bag.


----------



## Nefredity

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit! More pics on my new blog



I love your YSL ring  Nice pic!


----------



## Julide

Nefredity said:


> Wearing my Lady Dior bag.



Great outfit! I love your hat and what I think is your skirt? Great colour!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Me today! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## KatsBags

platinum_girly said:


>



Great sweater and bag!


----------



## ninja_please

Thanks for the compliments CEC.LV4eva, kcf68, Nefredity!


----------



## bobati

red


----------



## Elsie87

Nefredity said:


> Wearing my Lady Dior bag.


 
LOVE the entire look! 



kiwishopper said:


> Me today! More pictures are on my blog


 
The bag is such a great pop of colour! Great look!



platinum_girly said:


>


 
This looks super cosy; your AW is fierce!



bobati said:


> red


 
Beautiful classic look; love the skirt!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks very much Elsie 



Elsie87 said:


> LOVE the entire look!
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is such a great pop of colour! Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks super cosy; your AW is fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classic look; love the skirt!


----------



## its_a_keeper

bobati said:


> red


 
Pretty! Love the whole outfit on you!


----------



## phiphi

Nefredity said:


> Wearing my Lady Dior bag.



love the lady dior! you look great!



kiwishopper said:


> Me today! More pictures are on my blog



cute!! love the pop of colour!



platinum_girly said:


>



this looks like a really cozy smooshy outfit! 



bobati said:


> red



you look so lovely!


----------



## phiphi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit! More pics on my new blog



very cute!!



PrincessBal said:


> New outfit! Hope you all had a great weekend!



hope you had a great weekend too! you look fabulous!



lorihmatthews said:


> I wore this yesterday. I must be on a roll, posting 2 days in a row.
> 
> Jacket: NY & Company
> Shirt: Tahari
> Jeans: Eileen Fisher
> Shoes: Kate Spade
> Bag: Louis Vuitton



keep rolling lori!! you look fantastic!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Ugh...exam season SO does not lend itself well to looking fabulous, but come Monday it will all be over and I shall have a life again! At least for a little while.  Haha! But, since today is Saturday and the weather was nice, I decided to actually dress up for once and take pictures. After a while, you get seriously tired of books, sweatshirts, jeans and messy ponytails...
> 
> Down below you'll find today's outfit (consisting of wedges from Acne, bracelet from Balenciaga and ring from YSL, amongst other things), and as always, there's loads more details and pictures on my blog!



you are so cute! love the wedges too. 



ninja_please said:


>



love that print!



ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit while on vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: www.chloemateo.blogspot.com



beautiful!!


----------



## phiphi

hope you had a great and stylin' weekend everyone! today's post is a little mint - more pics in my blog


----------



## juneping




----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> hope you had a great and stylin' weekend everyone! today's post is a little mint - more pics in my blog


 
Very cute; love the jewelry!



juneping said:


>


 
Beautiful colour palette; you look great!


----------



## Elsie87

With my Chanel jacket today:











Details in my blog!


----------



## luciabugia

Me, today 
More info and pictures on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly

KatsBags said:


> Great sweater and bag!


 


Elsie87 said:


> This looks super cosy; your AW is fierce!


 


phiphi said:


> this looks like a really cozy smooshy outfit!


 
Thankyou all so much, i was definately nice and cosy in my thick cardi 



phiphi said:


> hope you had a great and stylin' weekend everyone! today's post is a little mint - more pics in my blog


 
So chic, are those bracelets Chan luu? They are so lovely!



Elsie87 said:


> With my Chanel jacket today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!


 
Girl that Bal is TDF! You truly have a drool worthy bag collection


----------



## juneping

Elsie87 said:


> Very cute; love the jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colour palette; you look great!



thanks you!!
and am in love with your chanel jacket...


----------



## Nefredity

Julide said:


> Great outfit! I love your hat and what I think is your skirt? Great colour!!!



Thank you very much  



Elsie87 said:


> LOVE the entire look!
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> The bag is such a great pop of colour! Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks super cosy; your AW is fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classic look; love the skirt!





phiphi said:


> love the lady dior! you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!! love the pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like a really cozy smooshy outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so lovely!




Thank you very much


----------



## angelastoel

my first outfit with my new Celine luggage


----------



## Julierose

Neon blue jeans from Old Navy, Acne boots, DKNY coat
More photos on my blog xo


----------



## Elsie87

*PG, June*: Thank you!


----------



## kcf68

Wow you all look good in colored denim.  About to jump in and get some red ones...


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Asia_Leone

SO PRETTY!!! The bag is gorgeous and so are you!! For a second I thought this was Chiara from the Blonde Salad 




angelastoel said:


> my first outfit with my new Celine luggage


----------



## hollyyih

my outfit for my date:






more info on my blog.


----------



## Flip88

Nefredity said:


> Wearing my Lady Dior bag.



everyone looks fabulous but this especially.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Nefredity said:


> Wearing my Lady Dior bag.


Great pic!



kiwishopper said:


> Me today! More pictures are on my blog


I love that Celine bag! And that shade of red is lovely..



platinum_girly said:


>


The entire look is FAB! Especially the sweater and the AW!



bobati said:


> red


Very nice! Love the pose too..



juneping said:


>


You're wearing my favorite color. **Purple** Well that color and *black...*


----------



## P.Y.T.

angelastoel said:


> my first outfit with my new Celine luggage


Love the pink colored skinnies with your beige celine! Great contrast..



platinum_girly said:


>


I have a leopard scarf similar to yours... And I'm wearing today.



luciabugia said:


> Me, today
> More info and pictures on my blog
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629559


Great moto jacket


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you PYT, I appreciate it! I love a red bag, that is for sure, glad its a Celine lol 



P.Y.T. said:


> Great pic!
> 
> 
> I love that Celine bag! And that shade of red is lovely..
> 
> 
> The entire look is FAB! Especially the sweater and the AW!
> 
> 
> Very nice! Love the pose too..
> 
> 
> You're wearing my favorite color. **Purple** Well that color and *black...*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Me today...*


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> Love the pink colored skinnies with your beige celine! Great contrast..
> 
> 
> I have a leopard scarf similar to yours... And I'm wearing today.
> 
> 
> Great moto jacket





P.Y.T. said:


> Great pic!
> 
> 
> I love that Celine bag! And that shade of red is lovely..
> 
> 
> The entire look is FAB! Especially the sweater and the AW!
> 
> 
> Very nice! Love the pose too..
> 
> 
> You're wearing my favorite color. **Purple** Well that color and *black...*



thank you!! 
and i love the red shoes with the leopard scarf paring 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Me today...*


----------



## chloe_chanel

angelastoel said:
			
		

> my first outfit with my new Celine luggage
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/03/outfit-think-pink.html



love your entire look!!!


----------



## Nefredity

Flip88 said:


> everyone looks fabulous but this especially.



Thank you so much  You are so sweet....



P.Y.T. said:


> Great pic!
> 
> 
> I love that Celine bag! And that shade of red is lovely..
> 
> 
> The entire look is FAB! Especially the sweater and the AW!
> 
> 
> Very nice! Love the pose too..
> 
> 
> You're wearing my favorite color. **Purple** Well that color and *black...*



Thank you so much


----------



## Sparklybags

More pictures on my blog


----------



## angelastoel

Thanks for all the sweet comments on my previous look!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> The entire look is FAB! Especially the sweater and the AW!


 


P.Y.T. said:


> I have a leopard scarf similar to yours... And I'm wearing today.


 
Awww thanks girl, and SNAP at the scarf, love the way that you have paired yours below...



P.Y.T. said:


> *Me today...*


 
I swear that you are my girl crush in this thread, you are on fire!


----------



## phiphi

juneping said:


>



cute!



Elsie87 said:


> Very cute; love the jewelry!
> Beautiful colour palette; you look great!



thank you E! i love your outfits. and the colour of your bal. DROOL!



luciabugia said:


> Me, today
> More info and pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1629559



love this!



platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou all so much, i was definately nice and cosy in my thick cardi
> 
> So chic, are those bracelets Chan luu? They are so lovely!
> Girl that Bal is TDF! You truly have a drool worthy bag collection



thanks platinum. no, they're random bracelets! 



angelastoel said:


> my first outfit with my new Celine luggage



that is such a great bag!



Julierose said:


> Neon blue jeans from Old Navy, Acne boots, DKNY coat
> More photos on my blog xo



fun fun!!!



platinum_girly said:


>



love the scarf!



hollyyih said:


> my outfit for my date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more info on my blog.



adorable! hope you had fun on your date!


----------



## phiphi

P.Y.T. said:


> *Me today...*



i love this! what a great pop of colour!



Sparklybags said:


> More pictures on my blog



super cute!



angelastoel said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments on my previous look!



love this outfit!


----------



## phiphi

work today. suiting up!


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## summer2815

P.Y.T. said:


> *Me today...*


 
I just wanted to say that I really admire your style.  You always have amazing outfits!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

LOVE this.  It's all perfect together.



angelastoel said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments on my previous look!


----------



## luciabugia

Off to the stadium for my sons' sports day!

More pictures here :
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/outfit-sports-day.html


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up!



 Love a good suit and you look great!


----------



## juneping




----------



## monap_1981

You look great!  Congrats on your new Celine!




angelastoel said:


> my first outfit with my new Celine luggage


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> thanks platinum. no, they're random bracelets!
> 
> love the scarf!


 
Thanks girl and so sad that i cannot run out and get those bracelets, they look fab on you.



phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up!


 
So smart and yet chic.


----------



## kiwishopper

Sunny but still cold March! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## phiphi

Samia said:


> Love a good suit and you look great!



thanks tons samia!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks girl and so sad that i cannot run out and get those bracelets, they look fab on you.
> 
> So smart and yet chic.



that's super sweet of you - thank you platinum!



kiwishopper said:


> Sunny but still cold March! More pictures are on my blog



the blue is really so pretty!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Awww thanks girl, and SNAP at the scarf, love the way that you have paired yours below...
> Thank you miss lady...
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that you are my girl crush in this thread, you are on fire!


 watch out now! You're too funny.



phiphi said:


> i love this! what a great pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love this outfit!


Thank you! Thats just what I was going for.




summer2815 said:


> I just wanted to say that I really admire your style. You always have amazing outfits!


 
Thank you very much. That's nice of you to say...


----------



## ChloeMateo

Nefredity said:


> Love your dress.





phiphi said:


> beautiful!!





Brina said:


> Beautiful dress, the color is fab!



Thank you Nefredity, phiphi, and Brina!


----------



## ChloeMateo

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny but still cold March! More pictures are on my blog




I love this look and the color of your bag! Super chic


----------



## ChloeMateo

P.Y.T. said:


> *Me today...*



I love those red heels! Great outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>



Oh I love this outfit June! The pants...the jacket/blazer...love it!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Jacket - *Rick Owens* Classic Lambskin Biker with Cords
Scarf - *LV* Monogram Rock Shawl
Bag - *Balenciaga* Hamilton City in Ciment
Pants - *H&M*
Shoes - *Belle* by Sigerson Morrison


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh I love this outfit June! The pants...the jacket/blazer...love it!!



thank you!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Jacket - *Rick Owens* Classic Lambskin Biker with Cords
> Scarf - *LV* Monogram Rock Shawl
> Bag - *Balenciaga* Hamilton City in Ciment
> Pants - *H&M*
> Shoes - *Belle* by Sigerson Morrison
> 
> View attachment 1633024



cec...great look!! love the biker jacket with the blue skinnies.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:


> Off to the stadium for my sons' sports day!
> 
> More pictures here :
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/outfit-sports-day.html
> 
> View attachment 1632274



Got a totally comfortable and sporty look for that...hope you guys had fun.


----------



## quynh_1206

Not my outfits today but from this past weekend. Both outfits were taken late at night when I came home so the pictures are very dark. Will try to take the pictures before leaving the house next time.


----------



## quynh_1206

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny but still cold March! More pictures are on my blog



Your bag is TDF!!!


----------



## Samia

juneping said:


>


Looking great as usual and I love your pandora! 



kiwishopper said:


> Sunny but still cold March! More pictures are on my blog


Love the Blue!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Jacket - *Rick Owens* Classic Lambskin Biker with Cords
> Scarf - *LV* Monogram Rock Shawl
> Bag - *Balenciaga* Hamilton City in Ciment
> Pants - *H&M*
> Shoes - *Belle* by Sigerson Morrison
> 
> View attachment 1633024



Looking good!


----------



## platinum_girly

Forever unique cardi:


----------



## platinum_girly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Jacket - *Rick Owens* Classic Lambskin Biker with Cords
> Scarf - *LV* Monogram Rock Shawl
> Bag - *Balenciaga* Hamilton City in Ciment
> Pants - *H&M*
> Shoes - *Belle* by Sigerson Morrison
> 
> View attachment 1633024


 
Love, love, LOVE your Bal!!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## karolinemk

T-shirt from Gina Tricot, skirt from H&M, bag from Alexander Wang, shoes from ASOS.com, watch MBMJ


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juneping said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> cec...great look!! love the biker jacket with the blue skinnies.


 


Samia said:


> Looking great as usual and I love your pandora!
> 
> 
> Love the Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!


 


platinum_girly said:


> Love, love, LOVE your Bal!!


 
Thanks ladies


----------



## LaToyaForever

Hope you enjoy my outfit.


----------



## luciabugia

Brunch with DH today
More pics here http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/happy-womans-day.html


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jealous of everyone wearing shorts! Today is in the 60's in Boston (woo hooo!)... a few pics from my blog:


----------



## Perfect Day

justpeachy4397 said:


> Jealous of everyone wearing shorts! Today is in the 60's in Boston (woo hooo!)... a few pics from my blog:



I love your look!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Hey P.Y.T. who's the designer of the grey bag?


----------



## platinum_girly

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1633516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633517
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy my outfit.


 
Love this look, totally something that i would wear


----------



## justpeachy4397

Perfect Day said:


> I love your look!



thanks again!


----------



## hollyyih

more info on my blog


----------



## cbrooke

platinum_girly said:


> Forever unique cardi:


 
Your hair looks sooo fantastic!!!


----------



## Nefredity

Everyone looks great!! Wearing my special edition YSL Muse II bag.


----------



## angelastoel

@ Nefredity: Love your Muse!!!


----------



## ChloeMateo

angelastoel said:


> @ Nefredity: Love your Muse!!!



Love this outfit!


----------



## ChloeMateo

Nefredity said:


> Everyone looks great!! Wearing my special edition YSL Muse II bag.



This is gorgeous! Love your Muse!


----------



## ChloeMateo

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up!



Great work outfit! So polished and chic


----------



## phiphi

juneping said:


>



very cute!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Jacket - *Rick Owens* Classic Lambskin Biker with Cords
> Scarf - *LV* Monogram Rock Shawl
> Bag - *Balenciaga* Hamilton City in Ciment
> Pants - *H&M*
> Shoes - *Belle* by Sigerson Morrison
> 
> View attachment 1633024



C, this is such a fabulous look! gorgeous!



platinum_girly said:


> Forever unique cardi:



oh that is a really cool cardi!!!



PrincessBal said:


>



adorable!



karolinemk said:


> T-shirt from Gina Tricot, skirt from H&M, bag from Alexander Wang, shoes from ASOS.com, watch MBMJ



ooh like!



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1633516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633517
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy my outfit.



adorable!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Jealous of everyone wearing shorts! Today is in the 60's in Boston (woo hooo!)... a few pics from my blog:



and i'm jealous of your weather!! 



hollyyih said:


> more info on my blog





Nefredity said:


> Everyone looks great!! Wearing my special edition YSL Muse II bag.



love your muse!



angelastoel said:


> @ Nefredity: Love your Muse!!!



another great look!! love the denim.. is that mint?


----------



## phiphi

a day with valentino rockstuds - more pictures on my blog.


----------



## ChloeMateo

Recent outfit:
DVF vest
Joie blouse
J Brand jeans
Jimmy Choo boots











My Blog: www.chloemateo.blogspot.com


----------



## angelastoel

phiphi said:


> another great look!! love the denim.. is that mint?



Thanks and yes, it's a very light coloured mint


----------



## juneping

*phiphi* - thanks!! and drooling over your valentino's kitten heels.


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



great outfit! Love it and whoa look at your legs!!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Zara tee


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

phiphi said:


> a day with valentino rockstuds - more pictures on my blog.



You look great! Love those shoes!


----------



## platinum_girly

cbrooke said:


> Your hair looks sooo fantastic!!!


 
Thankyou babe, have sent you a PM 




phiphi said:


> a day with valentino rockstuds - more pictures on my blog.


 
OMG those shoes, I DIE!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I want to wear this out tonight, what do y`all think? Does it look right with the shoes


----------



## Nefredity

angelastoel said:


> @ Nefredity: Love your Muse!!!



Thank you so much  and your Celine is TDF!!



ChloeMateo said:


> This is gorgeous! Love your Muse!



Thank you very much 



phiphi said:


> very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> C, this is such a fabulous look! gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> oh that is a really cool cardi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh like!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm jealous of your weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love your muse!
> 
> 
> 
> another great look!! love the denim.. is that mint?



Thank you so much


----------



## Nefredity

phiphi said:


> a day with valentino rockstuds - more pictures on my blog.



OMG......I want your shoes.  They are so chic!!



ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit:
> DVF vest
> Joie blouse
> J Brand jeans
> Jimmy Choo boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Blog: www.chloemateo.blogspot.com



Nice vest!



juneping said:


> *phiphi* - thanks!! and drooling over your valentino's kitten heels.



I like your jacket!



Sparklybags said:


> Zara tee



Cute flats!



Jeannam2008 said:


> I want to wear this out tonight, what do y`all think? Does it look right with the shoes



I think so. and the color of the shoes matches the design in your blouse.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jeannam2008 said:


> I want to wear this out tonight, what do y`all think? Does it look right with the shoes



I think pumps or high heels would look better!  CUTE top


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm on a roll here. Sweater: Studio M. Shirt: Mossimo. Scarf: Alexander McQueen. Jeans: Eileen Fisher. Shoes: Valentino. Bag: Balenciaga.


----------



## AbioOyi

hollyyih said:


> more info on my blog



Great outfit. So chic yet simple.


----------



## AbioOyi

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I think pumps or high heels would look better!  CUTE top



agreed


----------



## phiphi

Sparklybags said:


> Zara tee



cute!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look great! Love those shoes!



thank you!!



platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou babe, have sent you a PM
> 
> OMG those shoes, I DIE!!!



thank you!



Jeannam2008 said:


> I want to wear this out tonight, what do y`all think? Does it look right with the shoes



mm i'd probably go with cute flats or heels.



Nefredity said:


> OMG......I want your shoes.  They are so chic!!



thank you! i'm in  with them.



lorihmatthews said:


> I'm on a roll here. Sweater: Studio M. Shirt: Mossimo. Scarf: Alexander McQueen. Jeans: Eileen Fisher. Shoes: Valentino. Bag: Balenciaga.



lori, this is adorable! i covet your flats!


----------



## angelastoel

@ lorihmatthews: great Bbag!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog post today

http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/red-silk-and-quilted-parentsteachers.html


----------



## ChloeMateo

phiphi said:


> a day with valentino rockstuds - more pictures on my blog.



Omg I LOVE these in lace!! 



juneping said:


> *phiphi* - thanks!! and drooling over your valentino's kitten heels.



Wow, I am dying over your boots!! So amazing!



Nefredity said:


> Nice vest!


Thanks!



lorihmatthews said:


> I'm on a roll here. Sweater: Studio M. Shirt: Mossimo. Scarf: Alexander McQueen. Jeans: Eileen Fisher. Shoes: Valentino. Bag: Balenciaga.



Ooh love the color of your Balenciaga!


----------



## platinum_girly

H&M vest top (you can't tell in photos but all the gold crystals on the top sparkle in the light when i move, love it!)


----------



## Fee4zy

This is me today.  Zara pants, olive trench found at Nordstrom Rack a few years ago, and my new YSL's that I found at NR for $199!  So glad spring is finally here.


----------



## karolinemk

*Shirt* _H&M_ *Shorts* _Levi's_ *Shoes* _ASOS_ *Bag* _Alexander Wang_


----------



## Nadjalista

Fee4zy said:


> This is me today.  Zara pants, olive trench found at Nordstrom Rack a few years ago, and my new YSL's that I found at NR for $199!  So glad spring is finally here.
> View attachment 1636113



I like it! Just perfect!


----------



## ninja_please

phiphi said:


> a day with valentino rockstuds - more pictures on my blog.



I love your outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???

I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...


----------



## Fee4zy

I like the royal blue.  But I think either would be fine.


----------



## miss_Michelle

Love your shirt


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636538



Supermodel!    I like the way your ponytail looks like it's flying backwards in the 2nd pic!  And I prefer the water snake shoes!


----------



## Eva1991

luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today
> 
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/red-silk-and-quilted-parentsteachers.html
> 
> View attachment 1635872




Love this look! So chic!!!


----------



## Eva1991

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636538



I like the VPs better - not a fan of the platform of the Altadamas - but they both look great with your outfit!!!


----------



## Eva1991

BlingADing said:


>



Great outfit! Casual chic at its best!! Love your necklace!


----------



## rx4dsoul

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636538



Royal Blue! Pops more and brings the red sole into wonderful contrast against the other blues.


----------



## luciabugia

Eva1991 said:


> Love this look! So chic!!!


 
Thank you, Eva!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rx4dsoul said:


> Royal Blue! Pops more and brings the red sole into wonderful contrast against the other blues.





Eva1991 said:


> I like the VPs better - not a fan of the platform of the Altadamas - but they both look great with your outfit!!!





arnott said:


> Supermodel!    I like the way your ponytail looks like it's flying backwards in the 2nd pic!  And I prefer the water snake shoes!



Thanks ladies!!! I will be going out with the ADs later since it was like a 12:1 ratio lol (including others' input from the CL subforum). Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## miss_Michelle

I love love the royal blue platforms ...


----------



## phiphi

angelastoel said:


> @ lorihmatthews: great Bbag!



nice bag!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today
> 
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/red-silk-and-quilted-parentsteachers.html
> 
> View attachment 1635872



cute!



ChloeMateo said:


> Omg I LOVE these in lace!!



thank you!! the lace is just awesome. 



platinum_girly said:


> H&M vest top (you can't tell in photos but all the gold crystals on the top sparkle in the light when i move, love it!)



sparkles! can't go wrong with sparkles!



Fee4zy said:


> This is me today.  Zara pants, olive trench found at Nordstrom Rack a few years ago, and my new YSL's that I found at NR for $199!  So glad spring is finally here.
> View attachment 1636113



love this look! i have those pants and they're so fun!!



karolinemk said:


> *Shirt* _H&M_ *Shorts* _Levi's_ *Shoes* _ASOS_ *Bag* _Alexander Wang_



love this!



ninja_please said:


> I love your outfit!



thank you ninja!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636538



another vote for the altadamas! love the colour combination here C!


----------



## hollyyih

blazer 1: 






blazer 2: 





more info on my blog


----------



## angelastoel

casual sunday:


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> sparkles! can't go wrong with sparkles!


 
Lol i am like a magpie when it comes to gold and sparkly things


----------



## kiwishopper

Casual Sunday with skinnies, new Ivanka ***** pump and new Rebecca Minkoff red Affair. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my Flower Power Outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I miss this thread and the ultra-fine ladies here !!!
Already Monday in my time-zone and I'm off to work:


----------



## Amandarin




----------



## Robe de Soiree

http://www.robedesoireepascher.fr


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> Casual Sunday with skinnies, new Ivanka ***** pump and new Rebecca Minkoff red Affair. More pictures are on my blog



Love your jacket Kiwi...and that affair is simply stunning!!!


----------



## Omjabha

Ladies, you are all looking fabulous


----------



## Julide

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my Flower Power Outfit!



What beautiful colours!! You remind me of a spring day!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

rx4dsoul said:


> Love your jacket Kiwi...and that affair is simply stunning!!!



Thank you! You always give the sweetest comment


----------



## juneping




----------



## Nekko

YAY! spring has sprung!


This is my bejeweled blitz inspired outfit.












H&m rainbow sequence dress
Aldo tights and clutch
vintage shoes


----------



## Asia_Leone

Julide said:


> What beautiful colours!! You remind me of a spring day!!!



Thank you! The colors does make me want spring to hurry and come!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my Flower Power Outfit!



Whoa! Really pretty!



juneping said:


>



Love your shoes June! Pretty!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's my Flower Power Outfit!



I love this! :]


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Whoa! Really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shoes June! Pretty!



thank you *keeper!*!


----------



## iluvmybags

Work Monday night --

Jason Wu for Target Dress
Balenciaga Leather Jacket
YSL Tribute Pumps
Celine Classic Box Bag


----------



## luciabugia

Taking my new (stea!)l pair of jeans out for a spin.  Love this pair!
Info here : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/american-eagle-otfitters-and-chanel.html


----------



## Katie2106

My todays outfit : Zara Blazer, Zara skirt, Gucci heels, Chanel bag, Cavalli sunnies


----------



## Fee4zy

iluvmybags said:


> Work Monday night --
> 
> Jason Wu for Target Dress
> Balenciaga Leather Jacket
> YSL Tribute Pumps
> Celine Classic Box Bag



Love the hi/low mix.  Great outfit!


----------



## Julide

Katie2106 said:


> My todays outfit : Zara Blazer, Zara skirt, Gucci heels, Chanel bag, Cavalli sunnies



Great look!Love your skirt!!!!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wish spring would arrive soon! 

From today:


----------



## Julide

angelastoel said:


>





caroulemapoulen said:


> I wish spring would arrive soon!
> 
> From today:



You both look fantastic!!I can't wait for spring either!


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...


----------



## platinum_girly

ASOS dress:


----------



## Katie2106

Julide said:


> Great look!Love your skirt!!!!



Thank you very much))


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog today


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> From my blog today



Love the simple elegant and clean look 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sparklybags

From the weekend


----------



## kcf68

luciabugia said:


> From my blog today
> 
> View attachment 1640708


 
This is very cute!!!


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> I miss this thread and the ultra-fine ladies here !!!
> Already Monday in my time-zone and I'm off to work:



you look gorgeous!



Amandarin said:


> View attachment 1638210



oh love this!!



juneping said:


>



cute as always!



Nekko said:


> YAY! spring has sprung!
> This is my bejeweled blitz inspired outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&m rainbow sequence dress
> Aldo tights and clutch
> vintage shoes



sparkles!



iluvmybags said:


> Work Monday night --
> 
> Jason Wu for Target Dress
> Balenciaga Leather Jacket
> YSL Tribute Pumps
> Celine Classic Box Bag



very nice mix, especially with the leather jacket!! 



luciabugia said:


> Taking my new (stea!)l pair of jeans out for a spin.  Love this pair!
> Info here : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/american-eagle-otfitters-and-chanel.html
> 
> View attachment 1639482



adorable!



Katie2106 said:


> My todays outfit : Zara Blazer, Zara skirt, Gucci heels, Chanel bag, Cavalli sunnies



i love everything about this!



caroulemapoulen said:


> I wish spring would arrive soon!
> 
> From today:



me too!! you look great!



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



love this!



platinum_girly said:


> ASOS dress:



fierce!


----------



## phiphi

outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:


> outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog



So chic and elegant Phiphi!
I love your skirt!and the shoes add some kind of sexy...!


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> So chic and elegant Phiphi!
> I love your skirt!and the shoes add some kind of sexy...!



thank you rx!!


----------



## Eva1991

phiphi said:


> outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog



Love your outfit, especially the skirt and the CLs of course!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you phi phi!!



phiphi said:


> love this!
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## weibaobai

You're outfit is stunning!  Very parisian chic!



phiphi said:


> outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog



I love your style!


----------



## phiphi

Eva1991 said:


> Love your outfit, especially the skirt and the CLs of course!





weibaobai said:


> You're outfit is stunning!  Very parisian chic!





Samia said:


> I love your style!



thank you so much ladies!! you are all so sweet!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Hey ya'll! This is my first post on this thread. Haven't even blogged about this get-up yet (just took the pics earlier today), but thought I'd go ahead and post a photo on the forum...

Vintage Bottega Veneta bag
J. Crew pants
Prada heels
Elizabeth & James blazer
Philip Lim top
vintage earrings


----------



## MolMol

Jeannam2008 said:


> I want to wear this out tonight, what do y`all think? Does it look right with the shoes



I love your top! what brand is it?


----------



## Julide

luciabugia said:


> From my blog today
> 
> View attachment 1640708



Love your outift!! Great combo!!



phiphi said:


> outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog



Love your shoes!! Great colour and perfect with black!



virginiaalamode said:


> Hey ya'll! This is my first post on this thread. Haven't even blogged about this get-up yet (just took the pics earlier today), but thought I'd go ahead and post a photo on the forum...
> 
> Vintage Bottega Veneta bag
> J. Crew pants
> Prada heels
> Elizabeth & James blazer
> Philip Lim top
> vintage earrings



Love your earrings and your shoes!!


----------



## juneping

*phiphi *- thank you!!


----------



## stylist d

phiphi said:
			
		

> outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog



Nice!


----------



## stylist d

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll! This is my first post on this thread. Haven't even blogged about this get-up yet (just took the pics earlier today), but thought I'd go ahead and post a photo on the forum...
> 
> Vintage Bottega Veneta bag
> J. Crew pants
> Prada heels
> Elizabeth & James blazer
> Philip Lim top
> vintage earrings



Very cute the way you put it together!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you are all having a lovely Thursday!


----------



## phiphi

virginiaalamode said:


> Hey ya'll! This is my first post on this thread. Haven't even blogged about this get-up yet (just took the pics earlier today), but thought I'd go ahead and post a photo on the forum...
> 
> Vintage Bottega Veneta bag
> J. Crew pants
> Prada heels
> Elizabeth & James blazer
> Philip Lim top
> vintage earrings



very cute!



Julide said:


> Love your outift!! Great combo!!
> 
> Love your shoes!! Great colour and perfect with black!
> 
> Love your earrings and your shoes!!



thank you julide!!



stylist d said:


> Nice!



thanks!



angelastoel said:


>



cute! 



PrincessBal said:


> Hope you are all having a lovely Thursday!



hope you are too! very nice outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> fierce!


 


phiphi said:


> outfit - with louboutin triclo - more pics in the blog


 
Thankyou girl and with that outfit - right back atcha


----------



## juneping




----------



## Dilostyle

angelastoel said:


>



love this


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



Looking good June! A very springy outfit!


----------



## Nekko

Everyone looks great 

What I wore today.











And GIF!!






Obakki shirt and skirt
Aldo shoes
Bottega Bag


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lol that is brill!


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Looking good June! A very springy outfit!



thank you *keeper*!!


----------



## Julierose

What I wore to the park today 
Dawn Levy Parka, Alexander Wang bag, Jeffrey Campbell Litas..
TONS MORE PHOTOS on my blog post here: 
http://www.thefashionminx.com/the-perfect-parka/


----------



## rx4dsoul

Julierose said:


> What I wore to the park today
> Dawn Levy Parka, Alexander Wang bag, Jeffrey Campbell Litas..
> TONS MORE PHOTOS on my blog post here:
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/the-perfect-parka/



Those are some HOT shoes you're rocking Julie


----------



## Julierose

rx4dsoul said:


> Those are some HOT shoes you're rocking Julie



Thank you! They are so comfortable!!!


----------



## luciabugia

Last night to the Motor Show in Bal jacket and Bal City

More pictures on my blog :http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/moto-jacket-and-motor-show.html


----------



## phiphi

love the outfits! you can tell spring is in the air!

DVF abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

Julierose said:


> Thank you! They are so comfortable!!!


Uhuh! I don't usually have the opportunity to wear booties because of our tropical climate...I only have one pair which gets a run only when I travel...so I do appreciate style AND comfort whenever I see them...great choice!



luciabugia said:


> Last night to the Motor Show in Bal jacket and Bal City


Awesome jacket Lucia 



phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog


Absolutely gorgeous! Love your dress


----------



## rx4dsoul

hollyyih said:


> more info on blog



Me likey the casual vibe...I wear a lot of shirt, jeans and flops too (they are a staple when you live in a 2-season country hehe)


----------



## Made in CA

platinum_girly said:


> ^Lol that is brill!



I am new to the forums... Is this how we say brilliant?


----------



## platinum_girly

Made in CA said:


> I am new to the forums... Is this how we say brilliant?


 
Lol i don't know about it being forum speak but yes, i always use it as an abbreviation of brilliant


----------



## Jeannam2008

MolMol said:


> I love your top! what brand is it?



It's from Target


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> Uhuh! I don't usually have the opportunity to wear booties because of our tropical climate...I only have one pair which gets a run only when I travel...so I do appreciate style AND comfort whenever I see them...great choice!
> 
> Awesome jacket Lucia
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous! Love your dress



thank you rx!!


----------



## Dilostyle

luciabugia said:


> Last night to the Motor Show in Bal jacket and Bal City
> 
> More pictures on my blog :http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/moto-jacket-and-motor-show.html
> 
> View attachment 1643098



The colour of your jacket is fantastic!!! Love it


----------



## Dilostyle

Julierose said:


> What I wore to the park today
> Dawn Levy Parka, Alexander Wang bag, Jeffrey Campbell Litas..
> TONS MORE PHOTOS on my blog post here:
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/the-perfect-parka/



Your first picture could be mistaken for Rachel Zoe!!! Love the shoes


----------



## DimePoNaDime

I usually post all of my outfit of the day vids on youtube or my facebook fan page, but my sister suggested I check this site out, too! You ladies have some amazing style










I don't think I'm allowed to posts links to my blog, facebook, or youtube channel, but I'm DimePieceOnaDime if you want to do an internet search.

The jewelry and the dress is from forever21. the jacket is zaras and the wedges are from Urban Og.

Look forward to seeing more of your amazing looks!


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog..


----------



## rx4dsoul

DimePoNaDime said:
			
		

> I usually post all of my outfit of the day vids on youtube or my facebook fan page, but my sister suggested I check this site out, too! You ladies have some amazing style
> 
> I don't think I'm allowed to posts links to my blog, facebook, or youtube channel, but I'm DimePieceOnaDime if you want to do an internet search.
> 
> The jewelry and the dress is from forever21. the jacket is zaras and the wedges are from Urban Og.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of your amazing looks!



Hi and welcome!
Actually you can post links to your blogs, but only in your signature . Just go to control panel- edit signature- and take it from there. 
You look fab by the way 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today..


----------



## platinum_girly

This page is ON FIRE! 3 super beautiful ladies with super style!


----------



## rx4dsoul

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Today..



Oh you always make a simple outfit look chic! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ilovefashion87

fierce! 




P.Y.T. said:


> Today..


----------



## AEGIS

DimePoNaDime said:


> I usually post all of my outfit of the day vids on youtube or my facebook fan page, but my sister suggested I check this site out, too! You ladies have some amazing style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm allowed to posts links to my blog, facebook, or youtube channel, but I'm DimePieceOnaDime if you want to do an internet search.
> 
> The jewelry and the dress is from forever21. the jacket is zaras and the wedges are from Urban Og.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of your amazing looks!





you can post links!  most people who post in this thread have blogs


----------



## cswcarol

Shopping at kids section.... 
Shirt- Zara boys,// tweed jacket- Zara girls// jeans- Zara// bag- mulberry// flats- Chanel//


----------



## Julide

cswcarol said:


> Shopping at kids section....
> Shirt- Zara boys,// tweed jacket- Zara girls// jeans- Zara// bag- mulberry// flats- Chanel//



LOVE your jacket!!I only wish I could fit into kids clothing!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

Julierose said:


> What I wore to the park today
> Dawn Levy Parka, Alexander Wang bag, Jeffrey Campbell Litas..
> TONS MORE PHOTOS on my blog post here:
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/the-perfect-parka/



I've seen those shoes on every fashionista. I'm falling more and more in love with them.


----------



## xoxoCat

I hope I'm not breaking any rules for posting only half my outfit? :shame:


----------



## jlao

from my blog today...


Jacket - Zara; Tank - Alexander Wang; Leggings - TNA; Neckwarmer - Borrowed from hubby; Pumps - Miu Miu; Necklace - Vintage; Leo cuff - Gifted; Sunglasses - Marc Jacobs


----------



## platinum_girly

Kain tank:


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## juneping

my new zara jacket from TRF line


----------



## PinkTruffle

weibaobai said:


> From my blog..



love your jacket/sweater, its super cute!


----------



## PinkTruffle

angelastoel said:


>


 
Cute blouse, love the shoulder detail.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, here are some pics of today's outfit!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Pink Truffle~ Thank you!  I wear a lot of sweater jackets.....my friends say that Im the female Mr. Rogers..



PinkTruffle said:


> love your jacket/sweater, its super cute!


----------



## angie82

Everybody is looking so good for this Spring.


----------



## cswcarol

Julide said:
			
		

> LOVE your jacket!!I only wish I could fit into kids clothing!!!



Thanks Julide!  hope you're having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## luciabugia

Today! 

http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-twin-photographers.html


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog


----------



## Eva1991

It's been less than 48 hours since the last time I checked this thread, yet it's full of pics of amazing outfits!!!! Ladies, you all ROCK!!!


----------



## Nadjalista

You all look awesome!


----------



## miu miu1

Always been lurking around here since you ladies always look amazing!
Now I thought it was time I posted... 
Jacket: Balenciaga
Top and scarf: Vero Moda
Jeans: Zara
Bag: Miu Miu
Dog: Pauly


----------



## hollyyih

juneping said:


> my new zara jacket from TRF line



the jacket is really nice!


----------



## hollyyih

angelastoel said:


>



really like the slouchy boots and the print


----------



## kiwishopper

While the rest of the country is enjoying spring, we are having rain, cloudiness and hail today! This is what I am wearing today, more on my blog


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Outfit of the Day:*
Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
Necklace - *Aldo*
Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I hate it when I come to the end of the page  I want to see more.


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## juneping

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> 
> View attachment 1646638
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646639
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646646



love the casual chic look!!

me today


----------



## phiphi

i'm so behind! sorry to those i missed!!



cswcarol said:


> Shopping at kids section....
> Shirt- Zara boys,// tweed jacket- Zara girls// jeans- Zara// bag- mulberry// flats- Chanel//



adorable!



xoxoCat said:


> I hope I'm not breaking any rules for posting only half my outfit? :shame:



no! i like this half!! 



jlao said:


> from my blog today...
> 
> Jacket - Zara; Tank - Alexander Wang; Leggings - TNA; Neckwarmer - Borrowed from hubby; Pumps - Miu Miu; Necklace - Vintage; Leo cuff - Gifted; Sunglasses - Marc Jacobs



gorgeous!



platinum_girly said:


> Kain tank:



great look!



angelastoel said:


>



you just so cute!



juneping said:


> my new zara jacket from TRF line



great jacket!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here are some pics of today's outfit!





hollyyih said:


> more info on blog



we might be pant twins!! love this! 



miu miu1 said:


> Always been lurking around here since you ladies always look amazing!
> Now I thought it was time I posted...
> Jacket: Balenciaga
> Top and scarf: Vero Moda
> Jeans: Zara
> Bag: Miu Miu
> Dog: Pauly



glad you are posting! you look great!



kiwishopper said:


> While the rest of the country is enjoying spring, we are having rain, cloudiness and hail today! This is what I am wearing today, more on my blog



this outfit would cheer any cloudy day up! love it!


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> 
> View attachment 1646638
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646639
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646646





Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



my two favourite ladies! C, i love the play of colours!
E, this is totally lady-with-a-twist. just so pretty!


----------



## phiphi

DimePoNaDime said:


> I usually post all of my outfit of the day vids on youtube or my facebook fan page, but my sister suggested I check this site out, too! You ladies have some amazing style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm allowed to posts links to my blog, facebook, or youtube channel, but I'm DimePieceOnaDime if you want to do an internet search.
> 
> The jewelry and the dress is from forever21. the jacket is zaras and the wedges are from Urban Og.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of your amazing looks!



love the wedges



weibaobai said:


> From my blog..



you have great style! so pretty!



P.Y.T. said:


> Today..



another great look p.y.t.! so inspiring!


----------



## phiphi

in mint and valentinos - hope you all had a great weekend! more pictures on ze blog!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you *Phi*! 

You look fab: love the jacket and the cropped pants!


----------



## ChloeMateo

So many great outfits in this thread!!

My outfit yesterday: 
Joie silk tank
Express shorts
Valentino Rockstud gladiator sandals


----------



## kiwishopper

You are too kind  I love red accessories and bag is definetely one of them!




phiphi said:


> i'm so behind! sorry to those i missed!!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> no! i like this half!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> great look!
> 
> 
> 
> you just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> great jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we might be pant twins!! love this!
> 
> 
> 
> glad you are posting! you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> this outfit would cheer any cloudy day up! love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Phi - you look amazing. Love the shoes!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am loving everyone's colorful jeans. Need to know where to find them.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Phi Phi, thanks!



phiphi said:


> you have great style! so pretty!
> QUOTE]


----------



## weibaobai

Love the striped jacket!!



phiphi said:


> in mint and valentinos - hope you all had a great weekend! more pictures on ze blog!


----------



## luciabugia

To the dentist!

More pictures : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/retro-when-things-were-simpler.html


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> in mint and valentinos - hope you all had a great weekend! more pictures on ze blog!


  That jacket is hot!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Phi - you look amazing. Love the shoes!



thank you so much dear DC!! 



weibaobai said:


> Love the striped jacket!!



thank you!!



luciabugia said:


> To the dentist!
> 
> More pictures : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/retro-when-things-were-simpler.html
> 
> View attachment 1648177



so casual chic!



luciabugia said:


> That jacket is hot!



thank you lucia!!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> in mint and valentinos - hope you all had a great weekend! more pictures on ze blog!


 
Fabulous as always, love those trousers!



Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Girl you really know how to rock a trench coat 

Me:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ChloeMateo said:


> So many great outfits in this thread!!
> 
> My outfit yesterday:
> Joie silk tank
> Express shorts
> Valentino Rockstud gladiator sandals



Awesome sandals!!!



platinum_girly said:


> Fabulous as always, love those trousers!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you really know how to rock a trench coat
> 
> Me:



Cute jeans! 



phiphi said:


> in mint and valentinos - hope you all had a great weekend! more pictures on ze blog!



Wow...  You look AMAZZZZIIINNNNGGG Phiphi!! 

I need some pepper-mint green jeans now!!! lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



Always love your outfits!!! The trench is the perfect transition to summer! 



juneping said:


> love the casual chic look!!
> 
> me today



Thanks June! You look fab as well! You always pull together these great casual looks!!! 



phiphi said:


> my two favourite ladies! C, i love the play of colours!
> E, this is totally lady-with-a-twist. just so pretty!



hehe thank you Phi! You're definitely one of my fav ladies here too 
love love love all your outfits! You need to post MOREEEE! haha


----------



## r15324

Haven't been on in a while everyone looks fab!!! 

Here's mine:

Miu Miu shirt
Burberry Prorsum Ikat trousers
Gucci sneakers
YSL canvas tote bag


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 


*PG*: Lovin' those jeans; you look great!


Today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## angelismo

Hello everyone I am new here, is there a thread with fashion blogs, I love outfits, but struggle finding any good blogs, besides the ones I know  
Sorry if this is a wrong place to ask


----------



## .jourdyn.

Happy first day of spring everyone! :]

Dress : Target
Blazer : Lauren Conrad


----------



## Fee4zy

r15324 said:


> Haven't been on in a while everyone looks fab!!!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Miu Miu shirt
> Burberry Prorsum Ikat trousers
> Gucci sneakers
> YSL canvas tote bag



Love those Burberry pants!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

angelismo said:


> Hello everyone I am new here, is there a thread with fashion blogs, I love outfits, but struggle finding any good blogs, besides the ones I know
> Sorry if this is a wrong place to ask



If you go back to the wardrobe threads and scroll down you should see a thread about "List your favorite blogs" ...there are tons of ideas there.


----------



## weibaobai

from my blog..


----------



## luciabugia

platinum_girly said:


> Fabulous as always, love those trousers!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you really know how to rock a trench coat
> 
> Me:


 
Whoa! You really have a hot, hot body!


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> from my blog..


 
I love that jacket!  Nice combo


----------



## luciabugia

Out with girlfriend, browsing the mall!
More pics on my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/girls-day-out.html


----------



## jazmini

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I hate it when I come to the end of the page  I want to see more.



ITA


----------



## Sparklybags

A couple of recent ones


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Luciabugia~  Thank you!



luciabugia said:


> I love that jacket! Nice combo


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Today...*
H&M blazer
Zara shirt
Anthropology skirt
Marciano otk boots
BCBG Max Azria bag


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Fabulous as always, love those trousers!
> Girl you really know how to rock a trench coat
> 
> Me:



thank you so much!! you are so sweet - great outfit!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Awesome sandals!!!
> 
> Cute jeans!
> 
> Wow...  You look AMAZZZZIIINNNNGGG Phiphi!!
> 
> *I need some pepper-mint green jeans now*!!! lol



yes you do!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Always love your outfits!!! The trench is the perfect transition to summer!
> 
> Thanks June! You look fab as well! You always pull together these great casual looks!!!
> 
> hehe thank you Phi! You're definitely one of my fav ladies here too
> love love love all your outfits! You need to post MOREEEE! haha



you're too sweet! thank you! 



r15324 said:


> Haven't been on in a while everyone looks fab!!!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Miu Miu shirt
> Burberry Prorsum Ikat trousers
> Gucci sneakers
> YSL canvas tote bag



that's a great look!!!




Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *PG*: Lovin' those jeans; you look great!
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



another slam dunk!! love!



.jourdyn. said:


> Happy first day of spring everyone! :]
> 
> Dress : Target
> Blazer : Lauren Conrad



adorable! happy first day of spring!



weibaobai said:


> from my blog..



cute!!! 



luciabugia said:


> Out with girlfriend, browsing the mall!
> More pics on my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/girls-day-out.html
> 
> View attachment 1649394



so effortless!



Sparklybags said:


> A couple of recent ones





P.Y.T. said:


> *Today...*
> H&M blazer
> Zara shirt
> Anthropology skirt
> Marciano otk boots
> BCBG Max Azria bag



lady, you are killing it!


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Haven't been on in a while everyone looks fab!!!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Miu Miu shirt
> Burberry Prorsum Ikat trousers
> Gucci sneakers
> YSL canvas tote bag



Loving this R


----------



## ninja_please

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today...*



Ooo...that red blazer looks wonderful on you PYT!


----------



## platinum_girly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Cute jeans!


 


Elsie87 said:


> *PG*: Lovin' those jeans; you look great!
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Thankyou both and *Elsie* i love that top, do i detect sparkles? 



luciabugia said:


> Whoa! You really have a hot, hot body!


 
Thankyou 



phiphi said:


> thank you so much!! you are so sweet - great outfit!!!


 
Awww thankyou darling xoxo


----------



## jlao

From my blog:

just lounging around on a lazy tuesday!

T-shirt - SKIIN; Shorts - SKIIN; Shoes - Hermes; Necklace - Kenneth Jay Lane


----------



## phiphi

jlao said:


> From my blog:
> 
> just lounging around on a lazy tuesday!
> 
> T-shirt - SKIIN; Shorts - SKIIN; Shoes - Hermes; Necklace - Kenneth Jay Lane



so fab!!


----------



## phiphi

j crew dress and louboutin shoes - more pics in the blog


----------



## juneping




----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and louboutin shoes - more pics in the blog


So elegant and chic !


jlao said:


> just lounging around on a lazy tuesday!


So comfy and cute! 


P.Y.T. said:


> *Today...*


So well put together and glam at the same time!


----------



## PrincessBal

@ junepig: I love that dress!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Fabulous as always, love those trousers!
> 
> Me:


Girl, you always look HOT! whatever you have on, you look simply H-O-T!


----------



## phiphi

juneping said:


>



i really like this dress!



rx4dsoul said:


> So elegant and chic !
> 
> So comfy and cute!
> 
> So well put together and glam at the same time!



thank you so much rx!!


----------



## phiphi

PrincessBal said:


> @ junepig: I love that dress!



super cute!


----------



## ChloeMateo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Awesome sandals!!!



Thank you!!



r15324 said:


> Haven't been on in a while everyone looks fab!!!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Miu Miu shirt
> Burberry Prorsum Ikat trousers
> Gucci sneakers
> YSL canvas tote bag



Love those trousers!!



weibaobai said:


> from my blog..



Great outfit! 



luciabugia said:


> Out with girlfriend, browsing the mall!
> More pics on my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/girls-day-out.html
> 
> View attachment 1649394



I love this casual look. Very pulled together 



phiphi said:


> j crew dress and louboutin shoes - more pics in the blog



Very chic! Love those shoes!


----------



## Eva1991

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today...*
> H&M blazer
> Zara shirt
> Anthropology skirt
> Marciano otk boots
> BCBG Max Azria bag



Love this outfit!!! Love your style in general, otk boots, blazers and big bags is my thing too!


----------



## Eva1991

luciabugia said:


> Out with girlfriend, browsing the mall!
> More pics on my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/girls-day-out.html
> 
> View attachment 1649394




Simple chic at its best!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

jlao said:


> From my blog:
> 
> just lounging around on a lazy tuesday!
> 
> T-shirt - SKIIN; Shorts - SKIIN; Shoes - Hermes; Necklace - Kenneth Jay Lane




These pics look like they were taken out of a magazine!!!! Fab!


----------



## roussel

I just love the variety of styles in this thread! So many fashionable ladies for inspiration.
Here is my work outfit for today.
Jason Wu dress and cardigan, Dries Van Noten oxfords


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Girl, you always look HOT! whatever you have on, you look simply H-O-T!


 
Lol you guys are really making me blush with these compliments, love you


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ChloeMateo!



ChloeMateo said:


> Great outfit!
> 
> !


----------



## justpeachy4397

Lovely outfits! ^^that yellow cardigan is fabulous 

Here are some pics of today's outfit. More on my blog if you are interested


----------



## P.Y.T.

ninja_please said:


> Ooo...that red blazer looks wonderful on you PYT!


Thank you so much...



rx4dsoul said:


> So elegant and chic !
> 
> So comfy and cute!
> 
> So well put together and glam at the same time!


Thank you!



Eva1991 said:


> Love this outfit!!! Love your style in general, otk boots, blazers and big bags is my thing too!


Thanks alot...I guess we have the same taste..


----------



## P.Y.T.

@Phiphi -You are too kind..Thank you chica..


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> in mint and valentinos - hope you all had a great weekend! more pictures on ze blog!


How did I miss this FABULOUS ensemble?? I love the stripe blazer and
the skinny jeans! Perfection!!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

roussel said:
			
		

> I just love the variety of styles in this thread! So many fashionable ladies for inspiration.
> Here is my work outfit for today.
> Jason Wu dress and cardigan, Dries Van Noten oxfords



What a lovely dress! The oxfords are a nice touch 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog...



Love your casuals ! I look forward to them and get a few tips from  you 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## All Smiles




----------



## juneping

phiphi said:


> i really like this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much rx!!





PrincessBal said:


> @ junepig: I love that dress!



thank you!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1650922



adorable  what shoes are those? do you have any more pics?


----------



## All Smiles

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> adorable  what shoes are those? do you have any more pics?








They are from aldo.. And in desperate need of a polish >.<

Thank you


----------



## justpeachy4397

All Smiles said:
			
		

> They are from aldo.. And in desperate need of a polish >.<
> 
> Thank you



Love them!!


----------



## phiphi

roussel said:


> I just love the variety of styles in this thread! So many fashionable ladies for inspiration.
> Here is my work outfit for today.
> Jason Wu dress and cardigan, Dries Van Noten oxfords



great look R!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



love this colour!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Lovely outfits! ^^that yellow cardigan is fabulous
> 
> Here are some pics of today's outfit. More on my blog if you are interested



so fun!!



P.Y.T. said:


> @Phiphi -You are too kind..Thank you chica..





P.Y.T. said:


> How did I miss this FABULOUS ensemble?? I love the stripe blazer and the skinny jeans! Perfection!!!!!!



i totally mean it!! and thank you for the kind comments!



All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1650922



adorable!


----------



## Julide

roussel said:


> I just love the variety of styles in this thread! So many fashionable ladies for inspiration.
> Here is my work outfit for today.
> Jason Wu dress and cardigan, Dries Van Noten oxfords



Love your dress and your shoes!!


----------



## platinum_girly

.


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> .



The red top and skirt  is so cute and sexy 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PinkTruffle

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



Omg! Your shoes are gorgeous


----------



## weibaobai

Hi pink truffle ~ thank you!



PinkTruffle said:


> Omg! Your shoes are gorgeous


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi!




phiphi said:


> great look R!
> 
> 
> 
> love this colour!
> 
> 
> 
> so fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i totally mean it!! and thank you for the kind comments!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!


----------



## Eva1991

justpeachy4397 said:


> Lovely outfits! ^^that yellow cardigan is fabulous
> 
> Here are some pics of today's outfit. More on my blog if you are interested



Love that you paired a casual item (jeans) with a more sophisticated blouse made of lace and a classic black blazer!!! And, of course, I'm  over your Balenciaga bag!


----------



## loves

cold again today





max mara coat, h&m dress, uniqlo turtleneck, no brand tights, YSL booties and hermes scarf and bag


----------



## quynh_1206

loves said:


> cold again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max mara coat, h&m dress, uniqlo turtleneck, no brand tights, YSL booties and hermes scarf and bag



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## loves

quynh_1206 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



thanks!


----------



## initialed

*loves* - cool tights!


----------



## xoxoCat

loves said:


> cold again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max mara coat, h&m dress, uniqlo turtleneck, no brand tights, YSL booties and hermes scarf and bag



Amazing scarf! What season is it from?


----------



## loves

xoxoCat said:


> Amazing scarf! What season is it from?



def past season, year of issue is 2010 and tks. love the scarf too




initialed said:


> *loves* - cool tights!



hi initialed! thanks!


----------



## angelastoel

basic look:


----------



## juneping

isabel marant itzel jeans


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## jlao

from my blog today...

Tunic - SKIIN; Denim bermudas - DIY with hubby's old jeans; Sandals - House of Harlow; Hat - Marni for H&M; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Bird skulls bangles - (sorry I forgot); Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Watch - Hermes


----------



## MJDaisy

PrincessBal said:


>



wow those are some great mint pants!!!


----------



## Samia

juneping said:


> isabel marant itzel jeans



I bought a Pandora inspired by your pics! Its looks gorgeous with all your outfits!


----------



## Samia

PrincessBal said:


>



Minty Fresh!


----------



## roussel

Jason Wu for Target dress and Rodarte for Target cardigan, Louboutin heels


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> cold again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max mara coat, h&m dress, uniqlo turtleneck, no brand tights, YSL booties and hermes scarf and bag



Love this look!!Your legs are amazing! They look good in yellow tights!


----------



## Elsie87

A hint of retro for today:












More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


----------



## juneping

Samia said:


> I bought a Pandora inspired by your pics! Its looks gorgeous with all your outfits!



thank you!! i am glad you like the pandora...it's very practical and chic at the same time...


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Love this look!!Your legs are amazing! They look good in yellow tights!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog..


----------



## .jourdyn.

Enjoying another oddly warm March day for Wisco.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Julide

Elsie87 said:


> A hint of retro for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Love your polka dots and your purse!! Fab colour combo!!


----------



## All Smiles

Loving all the different looks





Alot of black but today I did really bright make up so I thought I'd balance everything out...


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


>



love your bag and the shoes....


----------



## Elsie87

Julide said:


> Love your polka dots and your purse!! Fab colour combo!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:


> per my blog..


You look lovely and that puppy is adorable! love the jacket you have on 


Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


really really heart your Chanel!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1652324


Those shoes are HOT! 



.jourdyn. said:


> Enjoying another oddly warm March day for Wisco.


Pretty jacket!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Thanks sweetie!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Elsie87 said:


> A hint of retro for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Were's the close-up of your shoes?  They look fab!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

weibaobai said:


> per my blog..



OMG I want to dognap your pup!! And you look amazing!


----------



## r15324

ChloeMateo said:


> Love those trousers!!





loves said:


> Loving this R






phiphi said:


> that's a great look!!!






Fee4zy said:


> Love those Burberry pants!



Hehehehe thanks guys


----------



## r15324

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Cute!!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog..



Love!!



Elsie87 said:


> A hint of retro for today:More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Love the polka dots 



loves said:


> cold again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max mara coat, h&m dress, uniqlo turtleneck, no brand tights, YSL booties and hermes scarf and bag



Ummmmm loves, why are you so foxxy & gorgeous???????



angelastoel said:


> basic look:



Cute!



juneping said:


> isabel marant itzel jeans



Gorgy as usual juneping!


----------



## r15324

Cold and rainy!!!

T shirt and cardigan Fred perry
Trench coat Burberry London
Jeans givenchy
Shoes Burberry prorsum
Bag YSL
Scarf Dior


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Ummmmm loves, why are you so foxxy & gorgeous???????





^ gosh i love your shoes R


----------



## juneping

r15324 said:


> Cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm loves, why are you so foxxy & gorgeous???????
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgy as usual juneping!



thank you *r*!!


----------



## juneping

r15324 said:


> Cold and rainy!!!
> 
> T shirt and cardigan Fred perry
> Trench coat Burberry London
> Jeans givenchy
> Shoes Burberry prorsum
> Bag YSL
> Scarf Dior



very cool!!
what kind of ear phone is that? is the wire gray or translucent?? haven't seen it before...where did you get it?? how's the sound quality??


----------



## phiphi

loves said:


> cold again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max mara coat, h&m dress, uniqlo turtleneck, no brand tights, YSL booties and hermes scarf and bag





angelastoel said:


> basic look:





juneping said:


> isabel marant itzel jeans





PrincessBal said:


>





jlao said:


> from my blog today...
> 
> Tunic - SKIIN; Denim bermudas - DIY with hubby's old jeans; Sandals - House of Harlow; Hat - Marni for H&M; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Bird skulls bangles - (sorry I forgot); Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Watch - Hermes





roussel said:


> Jason Wu for Target dress and Rodarte for Target cardigan, Louboutin heels





Elsie87 said:


> A hint of retro for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



i absolutely love the pop of colour in each of these outfits. you are all so beautiful!


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> per my blog..





.jourdyn. said:


> Enjoying another oddly warm March day for Wisco.





caroulemapoulen said:


>





All Smiles said:


> Loving all the different looks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652324
> 
> 
> Alot of black but today I did really bright make up so I thought I'd balance everything out...





r15324 said:


> Cold and rainy!!!
> 
> T shirt and cardigan Fred perry
> Trench coat Burberry London
> Jeans givenchy
> Shoes Burberry prorsum
> Bag YSL
> Scarf Dior



i love spring - so many fun outfits!


----------



## phiphi

TGIF!! - more pics on the blog


----------



## loves

phiphi said:


> i absolutely love the pop of colour in each of these outfits. you are all so beautiful!



thanks phi phi

btw i didn't comment on your posts cos i can't see your pics, firewall.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *Phi* and *r15324*! 



LittleMsPerfect said:


> Were's the close-up of your shoes?  They look fab!



Hehe, thank you! 

Didn't do a close-up, but here's a (slightly) better pic of the shoes:






They're called the CL Lillian.


----------



## Elsie87

r15324 said:


> Cold and rainy!!!
> 
> T shirt and cardigan Fred perry
> Trench coat Burberry London
> Jeans givenchy
> Shoes Burberry prorsum
> Bag YSL
> Scarf Dior


 
Very sharp; love it!



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! - more pics on the blog


 
This is perfect!


----------



## Elsie87

Today: 






More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Julide

r15324 said:


> Cold and rainy!!!
> 
> T shirt and cardigan Fred perry
> Trench coat Burberry London
> Jeans givenchy
> Shoes Burberry prorsum
> Bag YSL
> Scarf Dior



Love your outfit!!


----------



## Tiare

Fantastic! 



r15324 said:


> Cold and rainy!!!
> 
> T shirt and cardigan Fred perry
> Trench coat Burberry London
> Jeans givenchy
> Shoes Burberry prorsum
> Bag YSL
> Scarf Dior


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks *Phi* and *r15324*!
> 
> They're called the CL Lillian.



Oh! Of course they are the CLs!  Lovely, thanks!!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Phiphi~ Isn't spring so inspiring!


phiphi said:


> i love spring - so many fun outfits!


 
Hi rx4dsoul~ THank You! Mei says thanks too! 


rx4dsoul said:


> You look lovely and that puppy is adorable! love the jacket you have on
> !


----------



## weibaobai

Hi r15324~ thanks!



r15324 said:


> Cu
> 
> 
> 
> Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> !


----------



## weibaobai

Hello littlemsperfect~ Thank you!  



LittleMsPerfect said:


> OMG I want to dognap your pup!! And you look amazing!


----------



## cascherping

OK, I've been a huge fan of this thread for awhile and am now just getting the courage to post You ladies are fabulous! This photo was actually taken a couple of weeks ago, but since it's one of my favorites, I'm wearing it today, so I figure it counts


----------



## cascherping

Hmm - OK, I've tried to upload the photo a couple of times now and it doesn't work (I've been uploading from photobucket). I did a search on TPF for uploading photos into threads and can't seem to find an answer - can anyone help me? TIA!



cascherping said:


> OK, I've been a huge fan of this thread for awhile and am now just getting the courage to post You ladies are fabulous! This photo was actually taken a couple of weeks ago, but since it's one of my favorites, I'm wearing it today, so I figure it counts


----------



## cascherping

http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w481/cascherping/March2012Blog225.jpg

Sorry for another post - I think I figured out the link part, but not how to actually embed the image into my post. I'm sorry, I'm a little tech challenged



cascherping said:


> Hmm - OK, I've tried to upload the photo a couple of times now and it doesn't work (I've been uploading from photobucket). I did a search on TPF for uploading photos into threads and can't seem to find an answer - can anyone help me? TIA!


----------



## phiphi

loves said:


> thanks phi phi
> 
> btw i didn't comment on your posts cos i can't see your pics, firewall.



aww no problem!!



Elsie87 said:


> Very sharp; love it!
> 
> This is perfect!



thank you E! i love your jacket. you have such a great wardrobe!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



adorable!



bfali said:


> Here is a peek of my outfit today!  Please check out/follow my blog to see the whole look!
> http://afashionfiles.blogspot.com/



love it!


----------



## weibaobai

Phi Phi!  Your outfit is so chic!  I've been debating whether or not to purchase some white pants for spr sumr....guess im going shopping!



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! - more pics on the blog


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Phi Phi!  Your outfit is so chic!  I've been debating whether or not to purchase some white pants for spr sumr....guess im going shopping!



lol! i know right! this sum/pring/er weather has been great! happy to enable!!


----------



## LexLV

7FAMK Jeans, Via Spiga Nude Wedges, Express Tank Top, Gap Sweater/Blazer = Casual Friday


----------



## loves

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



you look fab


----------



## loves

phiphi said:


> TGIF!! - more pics on the blog



hey i can see this pic! love colours of the outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Preparing to go out for a birthday dinner with friends a couple of nights ago:


----------



## loves

rx4dsoul said:


> Preparing to go out for a birthday dinner with friends a couple of nights ago:



you look great and i love your hair


----------



## rx4dsoul

loves said:


> you look great and i love your hair



I actually wanted more body and some nice waves , so thank you for the sweet comment.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## luciabugia

Took the boys to the mall yesterday 
Pictures of outing on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly

I actually did not know that these sunnies did not completely block out my eyes, oops, no make-up!


----------



## phiphi

LexLV said:


> 7FAMK Jeans, Via Spiga Nude Wedges, Express Tank Top, Gap Sweater/Blazer = Casual Friday



super cute!



loves said:


> hey i can see this pic! love colours of the outfit!



aww! thank you!



rx4dsoul said:


> Preparing to go out for a birthday dinner with friends a couple of nights ago:



you look beautiful!



angelastoel said:


>



cute cute!



luciabugia said:


> Took the boys to the mall yesterday
> Pictures of outing on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1654418



great outfit!!



platinum_girly said:


> I actually did not know that these sunnies did not completely block out my eyes, oops, no make-up!



those earrings!!!!


----------



## Jokili




----------



## angie82

It's been a while haven't posted outfit of the day (since didn't take any pictures as of late).

Just want to share a few of today's dog walk in the park under a sunny and breezy day.


----------



## 3DCC

Jokili, Very cute outfit! Love the look.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you are having a nice sunny Saturday!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi loves~ thank you!



loves said:


> you look fab


----------



## DimePoNaDime

Green Jeans from Forever21 and shoes from Urban Og 






Check out my facebook fan page!
http://www.facebook.com/dimepieceonadime


----------



## platinum_girly

Back to my LP:


----------



## boxermomof2

angelastoel said:


>



I love this look! So soft and pretty.
What color is your Celine bag?


----------



## LaToyaForever

Topshop everything


----------



## rx4dsoul

angie82 said:
			
		

> It's been a while haven't posted outfit of the day (since didn't take any pictures as of late).
> 
> Just want to share a few of today's dog walk in the park under a sunny and breezy day.



Hey Angie nice to see you! You look great btw , and your puppy seems to have grown ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Back to my LP:



Love your latest outfits platinum!!!!!

Didn't you change your hair-colour?


----------



## Jokili

3DCC said:


> Jokili, Very cute outfit! Love the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thank you.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much ladies, you're so nice!!


----------



## loves




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## virginiaalamode

I wore this last night to the American Heart Association's annual "Heart Ball." Lanvin for H&M dress, Miu Miu heels, Doo ri for Be & D bag. Will be blogging about it shortly, but giving the forum a sneak peek


----------



## virginiaalamode

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much ladies, you're so nice!!



Oh my gosh your outfit is AMAZING...I saw that sweater on Miroslava Duma and wanted it immediately...and those Isabel Marants...wow.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

virginiaalamode said:


> Oh my gosh your outfit is AMAZING...I saw that sweater on Miroslava Duma and wanted it immediately...and those Isabel Marants...wow.



Thank you so much!  

Mine is H&M though, Miroslavas is from Christopher Kane.


----------



## virginiaalamode

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Mine is H&M though, Miroslavas is from Christopher Kane.



Well I certainly couldn't tell the difference from your pics! Great ensemble.


----------



## loves

platinum_girly said:


>



i am liking the RED! red hot!


----------



## loves

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much ladies, you're so nice!!



i WANT your shoes


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> Hey Angie nice to see you! You look great btw , and your puppy seems to have grown !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
You are always so nice and sweet 

*"your puppy seems to have grown !"*  Oh really, my 3 dogs are no longer puppies for a long time.  I don't think they will get bigger other than getting fat.  The smallest one is in circle.  People often mistaken her as baby dog but in fact she is 4 yrs old.


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> Preparing to go out for a birthday dinner with friends a couple of nights ago:


Love the shoes  Your hair is looking good as always.


----------



## angie82

platinum_girly said:


> I actually did not know that these sunnies did not completely block out my eyes, oops, no make-up!


 
Still looking chic without the make-up.  Btw, those are some outstanding earrings


----------



## platinum_girly

Eva1991 said:


> Love your latest outfits platinum!!!!!
> 
> Didn't you change your hair-colour?


 
Yep, see below for true red colour 



loves said:


> i am liking the RED! red hot!


 


angie82 said:


> Still looking chic without the make-up. Btw, those are some outstanding earrings


 
Thanks both, you are so sweet, hope that you are enjoying your weekend


----------



## luciabugia

^ Cool, Platinum G!


----------



## luciabugia

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1655255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1655256
> 
> 
> View attachment 1655257
> 
> 
> Topshop everything


 
Rock and roll chic at its best!


----------



## luciabugia

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much ladies, you're so nice!!


 
The bag really pulled the whole outfit together! Love the color


----------



## luciabugia

Jokili said:


> Thank you.


  Love this look!


----------



## luciabugia

platinum_girly said:


>


 I think I told you this before but that body is hot!  You really rock that outfit.


----------



## hollyyih

more info on my blog!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

luciabugia said:


> The bag really pulled the whole outfit together! Love the color



Thank you so much!


----------



## krazycatlady

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1655255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1655256
> 
> 
> View attachment 1655257
> 
> 
> Topshop everything



I adore everything about this outfit, especially the shoes!!! I like flats but they usually dont fit me well, I like these because they cover the toes completely and look so comfy!!!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## rx4dsoul

LaToyaForever said:
			
		

> Topshop everything



Oh I heart Topshop too!!! You look fab 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

angie82 said:
			
		

> You are always so nice and sweet
> 
> "your puppy seems to have grown !"  Oh really, my 3 dogs are no longer puppies for a long time.  I don't think they will get bigger other than getting fat.  The smallest one is in circle.  People often mistaken her as baby dog but in fact she is 4 yrs old.



LOL that explains it! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jokili : love your look , so cool with the Raybans 

Loves : those boots are awesome!

Platinum: RED HOT!!! 

Caroule: your suede PS is on my (banned) wishlist hehehe

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juicybrat

what i wore to Vancouver Fashion Week and dinner at Guu Garden





Forever 21 blouse, T. Babaton pants, Alexander McQueen scarf, Christian Louboutin Simple 100, and YSL Arty ring


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> LOL that explains it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Can't wait to see more outfits of you and your Shih Tzu puppy



PrincessBal said:


> Hope you are having a nice sunny Saturday!


 
Smart ensemble for a causal weekend


----------



## angelastoel

boxermomof2 said:


> I love this look! So soft and pretty.
> What color is your Celine bag?



thanks it is camel, smooth leather


----------



## platinum_girly

luciabugia said:


> ^ Cool, Platinum G!


 


luciabugia said:


> I think I told you this before but that body is hot! You really rock that outfit.


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Platinum: RED HOT!!!


 
Thankyou both so much :kiss:


----------



## juneping




----------



## phiphi

i love this thread!!

more pictures in the blog


----------



## virginiaalamode

This is what I wore the other night, to a member's event at the local Museum of Contemporary Art. 

Alexander Wang jacket, top and skirt, two vintage necklaces, vintage Bottega Veneta clutch and Miu Miu heels.

More pictures in my blog


----------



## virginiaalamode

juneping said:


>



Are those the A. Wang Dakota booties? Still kicking myself for not getting a pair when I saw them at the Saks Outlet a couple months ago! Great look!


----------



## virginiaalamode

angelastoel said:


>



Your outfit is PERFECTION.


----------



## quynh_1206

juicybrat said:


> what i wore to Vancouver Fashion Week and dinner at Guu Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 blouse, T. Babaton pants, Alexander McQueen scarf, Christian Louboutin Simple 100, and YSL Arty ring


 
I love your blouse. Did you get this online? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## juneping

virginiaalamode said:


> Are those the A. Wang Dakota booties? Still kicking myself for not getting a pair when I saw them at the Saks Outlet a couple months ago! Great look!



yes they are. got them on yoox..they went fast.


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## juicybrat

quynh_1206 said:


> I love your blouse. Did you get this online? I can't seem to find it.



hey I got it in stores but it's online as well: here


----------



## poptarts

loves said:


> Photo



Wonderful casual look and I see you're taking that beautiful SC for a day out


----------



## rx4dsoul

So refreshing to see you in shorts and boots June! Sexy 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> So refreshing to see you in shorts and boots June! Sexy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you!!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore for work today, more on my blog


----------



## virginiaalamode

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



You are beautiful!


----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine ladies!


----------



## bnjj

Love those shorts, June.  Leather?


----------



## juneping

bnjj said:


> Love those shorts, June.  Leather?



thanks!! yes..leather shorts.


----------



## .jourdyn.

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Yep, see below for true red colour
> 
> Thanks both, you are so sweet, hope that you are enjoying your weekend



I am loving this color!


----------



## .jourdyn.

phiphi said:
			
		

> i love this thread!!
> 
> more pictures in the blog



Looks great! Really liking the shoes.


----------



## luciabugia

Today via my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/mall-therapy.html


----------



## Gurzzy

Here is my VERY FIRST OOTD post ever! It's a crappy work-bathroom shot 
I wish I had someone to take pics of me like all you ladies! 

I call this sweater/vest my cocoon vest since its shaped like a large circle.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Virginia!  Thank...you're making me blush. 



virginiaalamode said:


> You are beautiful!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## Nekko

Everyone is looking awesome!!

This is what I wore over the weekend.  Finally sunny, but it's raining again 











Sunglasses from Blue Ruby
Denim jacket from Guess
Dress from Value Village
Belt from Gentille Alouette
Stockings from Urban Outfitters
Shoes from Talize
Cambridge Satchel Co Fluoro Purse


----------



## melodysaw

You look very cute



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Melodysaw~ Thank you very much 




melodysaw said:


> You look very cute


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Gurzzy said:


> Here is my VERY FIRST OOTD post ever! It's a crappy work-bathroom shot
> I wish I had someone to take pics of me like all you ladies!
> 
> I call this sweater/vest my cocoon vest since its shaped like a large circle.



I like the all-black ....boots are cuute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> I actually did not know that these sunnies did not completely block out my eyes, oops, no make-up!


I'm diggin' the entire look. Simple but sophisticated...My kind of style.



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! - more pics on the blog


Perfection! I'm a sucker for white flared denim jeans. And the blouse just compliments
so well...



juneping said:


> isabel marant itzel jeans


I would totally rock this look from head to toe. You look FAB! Is your blazer from Zara? I thought I saw it online in cream??


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> I would totally rock this look from head to toe. You look FAB! Is your blazer from Zara? I thought I saw it online in cream??



yes...it's zara from last season....they have the same one in yellow this season. i didn't realize they had it in cream....if so i would love to get one. the cut is very nice.


----------



## Nadjalista

Everyone look sooo nice! 
So ladies, I hope it is not a problem that I post my outfits from last weekend... I didn't had a time so far... 
This first picture is from a football match...

A second image is the outfit for dinner...


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


>






phiphi said:


> i love this thread!!
> 
> more pictures in the blog


Love this look.



angelastoel said:


>


  Your blazer rocks...


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


> yes...it's zara from last season....they have the same one in yellow this season. i didn't realize they had it in cream....if so i would love to get one. the cut is very nice.


 
I meant to say yellow. I just wished they had it in cream..


----------



## 3DCC

angelastoel said:


>


Love that jacket!


----------



## 3DCC

hollyyih said:


> more info on my blog!


I like how you put this together.  So cute, yet sophistocated at the same time. Nice job!


----------



## platinum_girly

.jourdyn. said:


> I am loving this color!


 
Thanks babe xoxo



luciabugia said:


> Today via my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/mall-therapy.html
> 
> View attachment 1658496


 
Such a beautiful scarf!



Gurzzy said:


> Here is my VERY FIRST OOTD post ever! It's a crappy work-bathroom shot
> I wish I had someone to take pics of me like all you ladies!
> 
> I call this sweater/vest my cocoon vest since its shaped like a large circle.


 
Love those boots are they TB?



P.Y.T. said:


> I'm diggin' the entire look. Simple but sophisticated...My kind of style.


 
Thanks girl, we need some more of your pics in here


----------



## phiphi

virginiaalamode said:


> This is what I wore the other night, to a member's event at the local Museum of Contemporary Art.
> 
> Alexander Wang jacket, top and skirt, two vintage necklaces, vintage Bottega Veneta clutch and Miu Miu heels.
> 
> More pictures in my blog



so pretty!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



another great look!! i love it!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore for work today, more on my blog



cute!!



PrincessBal said:


> Hope you are enjoying the sunshine ladies!



hope you are too! love the print!



luciabugia said:


> Today via my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/mall-therapy.html
> 
> View attachment 1658496



this is too adorable!



Gurzzy said:


> Here is my VERY FIRST OOTD post ever! It's a crappy work-bathroom shot
> I wish I had someone to take pics of me like all you ladies!
> 
> I call this sweater/vest my cocoon vest since its shaped like a large circle.



great first post!! hope to see more - love this!



Nekko said:


> Everyone is looking awesome!!
> 
> This is what I wore over the weekend.  Finally sunny, but it's raining again



this is so fun!



P.Y.T. said:


> I'm diggin' the entire look. Simple but sophisticated...My kind of style.
> 
> Perfection! I'm a sucker for white flared denim jeans. And the blouse just compliments so well...
> 
> I would totally rock this look from head to toe. You look FAB! Is your blazer from Zara? I thought I saw it online in cream??



you are so sweet!!! 



Nadjalista said:


> Everyone look sooo nice!
> So ladies, I hope it is not a problem that I post my outfits from last weekend... I didn't had a time so far...
> This first picture is from a football match...
> 
> A second image is the outfit for dinner...



any outfit post is a good post! two thumbs up!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks babe xoxo



you changed your hair colour!! awesome!


----------



## phiphi

a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty louboutin ron rons.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks PhiPhi, Youre always so nice!



phiphi said:


> another great look!! i love it!


----------



## weibaobai

I love this casual look.  Maybe it's because I'm obsessed with stripes!



phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty louboutin ron rons.


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> I love this casual look.  Maybe it's because I'm obsessed with stripes!



that makes two of us! there aren't many striped items i won't try to give a home to! LOL.  thank you!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's mine! Well I actually wore this outfit this past weekend for a Fashion & Friendship party!


----------



## Nekko

phiphi said:


> this is so fun!



Thanks hun


----------



## angelastoel

Thanks for all the sweet comments, girls!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty louboutin ron rons.



Love stripes too so heres another thumbs-up! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's mine! Well I actually wore this outfit this past weekend for a Fashion & Friendship party!



Very cute and sexy!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jokili

luciabugia said:


> Love this look!


Thanks. 

*rx4dsoul*, thank you.


----------



## .jourdyn.

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the sweet comments, girls!!!!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Those are some sweet pants!


----------



## juneping




----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> Love stripes too so heres another thumbs-up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you!!




Jokili said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *rx4dsoul*, thank you.



you look like molly sims!



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's mine! Well I actually wore this outfit this past weekend for a Fashion & Friendship party!



very cute and flirty! love it!



angelastoel said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments, girls!!!!



that really looks comfy!


----------



## phiphi

juneping said:


>



you're so edgy!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>



Like your outfit and your smile! Stylish!


----------



## weibaobai

On my blog today...


----------



## ellief

angelastoel said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments, girls!!!!



I love, love, love this outfit!  You look so cute!


----------



## Nadjalista

phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty louboutin ron rons.



Thx Phiphi for your comment.. You are really such a inspiration.


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> you changed your hair colour!! awesome!


 
Yep, having fun as a redhead 



phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty louboutin ron rons.


 
Love this look, especially the top, do you mind sharing where it is from? I have been looking for one like that 



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's mine! Well I actually wore this outfit this past weekend for a Fashion & Friendship party!


 
Gorgeous look!



angelastoel said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments, girls!!!!


 
Fabulous casual look


----------



## virginiaalamode

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's mine! Well I actually wore this outfit this past weekend for a Fashion & Friendship party!



Love your look - beautiful!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Sequins for day::::more pics on my blog

Shirt, Zara, vest H&M, bag Bottega Veneta, pants Helmut Lang, shoes Balenciaga, necklace Vintage


----------



## All Smiles

Love love love all the different looks everyone is posting.


----------



## kelbell35

weibaobai said:


> On my blog today...



Gorgeous!  I love that jacket.  And your dog is adorable!


----------



## phiphi

Nadjalista said:


> Thx Phiphi for your comment.. You are really such a inspiration.



you are so sweet, thank you for your kind words!



platinum_girly said:


> Yep, having fun as a redhead
> 
> Love this look, especially the top, do you mind sharing where it is from? I have been looking for one like that



thanks hun! it's an old joe fresh tee shirt, but my blog has listed at the end a number of sources for similar tops! 



virginiaalamode said:


> Sequins for day::::more pics on my blog
> 
> Shirt, Zara, vest H&M, bag Bottega Veneta, pants Helmut Lang, shoes Balenciaga, necklace Vintage



sparkles! love it!



All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1660426
> 
> 
> Love love love all the different looks everyone is posting.



more stripes!


----------



## platinum_girly

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1660426
> 
> 
> Love love love all the different looks everyone is posting.


 
WOW those shoes are AMAZING!!!



phiphi said:


> thanks hun! it's an old joe fresh tee shirt, but my blog has listed at the end a number of sources for similar tops!


 
Thanks hun i will check it out and add your blog to my 'follow' list (or whatever it's called, still trying to get the hang of it )


----------



## platinum_girly

I am excited that we are having super warm weather already and i have an excuse to bring out my swinger hat


----------



## juneping

phiphi said:


> you're so edgy!





its_a_keeper said:


> Like your outfit and your smile! Stylish!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> I am excited that we are having super warm weather already and i have an excuse to bring out my swinger hat



So fun and whimsical PG 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you so much kelbell35!




kelbell35 said:


> Gorgeous!  I love that jacket.  And your dog is adorable!


----------



## weibaobai

You look so cozy and chic!




juneping said:


>


----------



## justpeachy4397

Co-chaired an event on Monday, and wore a Zara blazer and dress with manolos


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work Today:
Top, pants: Promod
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## justpeachy4397

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Work Today:
> Top, pants: Promod
> Bag: Balenciaga



Lovely! And you have a great smile


----------



## rx4dsoul

^thanks Peachy! I love your dress! Would you mind sharing where you got it? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Julide

justpeachy4397 said:


> Co-chaired an event on Monday, and wore a Zara blazer and dress with manolos



Love your dress!!


----------



## pinkpol15h

justpeachy4397 said:


> Co-chaired an event on Monday, and wore a Zara blazer and dress with manolos



I'm obsessed with your shoes! You pull them off really well


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## rx4dsoul

I love your lace top! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bitten

This is my first post on this thread 

DvF Kimmie dress, Ralph Lauren black peplum round neck jacket with bracelet sleeves, Jimmy Choo nude patent pumps:












(and Hermes Birkin, black togo 35 GHW)


----------



## phiphi

j crew and louboutin - more pictures in my blog


----------



## Bitten

phiphi said:


> j crew and louboutin - more pictures in my blog



*sigh* magic combination


----------



## justpeachy4397

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> ^thanks Peachy! I love your dress! Would you mind sharing where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It's from Zara


----------



## Eva1991

phiphi said:


> j crew and louboutin - more pictures in my blog



Love your dress and  over your shoes!!!


----------



## Eva1991

justpeachy4397 said:


> Co-chaired an event on Monday, and wore a Zara blazer and dress with manolos




So chic!!!!


----------



## juneping

Bitten said:


> This is my first post on this thread
> 
> DvF Kimmie dress, Ralph Lauren black peplum round neck jacket with bracelet sleeves, Jimmy Choo nude patent pumps:
> View attachment 1661171
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661173
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661170
> 
> 
> (and Hermes Birkin, black togo 35 GHW)





phiphi said:


> j crew and louboutin - more pictures in my blog



wow...you two look so great...professional and feminine at the same time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew and louboutin - more pictures in my blog



Awesome shoes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## phiphi

Bitten said:


> This is my first post on this thread
> 
> DvF Kimmie dress, Ralph Lauren black peplum round neck jacket with bracelet sleeves, Jimmy Choo nude patent pumps:
> View attachment 1661171
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661173
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661170
> 
> 
> (and Hermes Birkin, black togo 35 GHW)



gorgeous!! i hope you post more! the 35 B is just a great size! may i ask how tall you are? i'm trying to figure out between the 30 or 35. tx!



Bitten said:


> *sigh* magic combination



 thank you bitten!



Eva1991 said:


> Love your dress and  over your shoes!!!



thanks eva!



juneping said:


> wow...you two look so great...professional and feminine at the same time.



thanks dear juneping!



rx4dsoul said:


> Awesome shoes!!!



i have a girl crush on these shoes. lol. thank you rx!! xox


----------



## RedDuchess

I had it laid out on the bed, and thought today is my day to finally participate!!!
Asos dress, Catherine Malandrino sweater, Casadei suede razor pumps and my smooshy cushy Mahina XXL Gris


----------



## xoxoCat

I posted half the outfit last time, this time it's the whole thing hahaha.


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog..


----------



## Jokili

phiphi said:


> you look like molly sims!


I hear this the first time.


----------



## Samia

Bitten said:


> This is my first post on this thread
> 
> DvF Kimmie dress, Ralph Lauren black peplum round neck jacket with bracelet sleeves, Jimmy Choo nude patent pumps:
> View attachment 1661171
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661173
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661170
> 
> 
> (and Hermes Birkin, black togo 35 GHW)



You look great! Always nice to see what my fellow tpfer's look like


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> j crew and louboutin - more pictures in my blog


I love your style! and love those CLs!



xoxoCat said:


> I posted half the outfit last time, this time it's the whole thing hahaha.


You look great!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog..


Love your jacket and your doggie is so cute!


----------



## Nekko

Wore yesterday











Thrifted Ombre sheer button down 
Aritzia tanktop
Forever 21 gingham shorts
Asos House of Holland suspender tights
Harajuku pumps
Gucci purse


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Samia~  Thank you!



Samia said:


> Love your jacket and your doggie is so cute!


----------



## arnott

xoxoCat said:


> I posted half the outfit last time, this time it's the whole thing hahaha.



Deep Cove?


----------



## arnott

Nekko said:


> Wore yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted Ombre sheer button down
> Aritzia tanktop
> Forever 21 gingham shorts
> Asos House of Holland suspender tights
> Harajuku pumps
> Gucci purse



Where's the necklace from?


----------



## Bitten

juneping said:


> wow...you two look so great...professional and feminine at the same time.


 
Thanks *juneping* - I try to tread that fine line, sometimes don't quite manage it though! 



phiphi said:


> gorgeous!! i hope you post more! the 35 B is just a great size! may i ask how tall you are? i'm trying to figure out between the 30 or 35. tx!


 
Sure, I'm 5ft 2in - sometimes I feel like the 35B is a little bit big and not as 'ladylike handbag' as the 30B but then I remind myself, it's a tote! It's supposed to have a fair amount of room in it. I would probably get a 30B though next time, so as to have both sizes...I'm terrible!! 



Samia said:


> You look great! Always nice to see what my fellow tpfer's look like


----------



## loves

weibaobai said:


> per my blog..


you look fabulous


----------



## loves

Bitten said:


> This is my first post on this thread
> 
> DvF Kimmie dress, Ralph Lauren black peplum round neck jacket with bracelet sleeves, Jimmy Choo nude patent pumps:
> View attachment 1661171
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661173
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661170
> 
> 
> (and Hermes Birkin, black togo 35 GHW)


bitten you look lovely


----------



## loves

i love your hair nekko! 
i love the sheer blue shirt you have on


Nekko said:


> Wore yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted Ombre sheer button down
> Aritzia tanktop
> Forever 21 gingham shorts
> Asos House of Holland suspender tights
> Harajuku pumps
> Gucci purse


----------



## loves

very cute



RedDuchess said:


> I had it laid out on the bed, and thought today is my day to finally participate!!!
> Asos dress, Catherine Malandrino sweater, Casadei suede razor pumps and my smooshy cushy Mahina XXL Gris
> 
> View attachment 1661532


----------



## loves

i love this look


virginiaalamode said:


> Sequins for day::::more pics on my blog
> 
> Shirt, Zara, vest H&M, bag Bottega Veneta, pants Helmut Lang, shoes Balenciaga, necklace Vintage


----------



## loves

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1660426
> 
> 
> Love love love all the different looks everyone is posting.



great colour combo


----------



## Nekko

loves said:


> i love your hair nekko!
> i love the sheer blue shirt you have on



Thanks hun   I have been obsessed with ballerina buns lately.




arnott said:


> Where's the necklace from?



From Tiffany's 

it's this chain in 36" length and then doubled, the pendant is open heart one by Elsa Peretti
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+5-p+4-c+488435-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## arnott

Nekko said:


> From Tiffany's
> 
> it's this chain in 36" length and then doubled, the pendant is open heart one by Elsa Peretti
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+5-p+4-c+488435-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Is it size medium?


----------



## Bitten

loves said:


> bitten you look lovely



Thanks!!


----------



## smiley13tree

wearing my new favorite blouse!

blouse: from boutique in Berkeley
pants: American Eagle
shoes: Seychelles
necklace: Tiffany's
bracelets: Juicy Couture
ring: from my mother
bag: Reed Krakoff
belt: youth boys leather belt


----------



## rx4dsoul

smiley13tree said:
			
		

> wearing my new favorite blouse!
> 
> blouse: from boutique in Berkeley
> pants: American Eagle
> shoes: Seychelles
> necklace: Tiffany's
> bracelets: Juicy Couture
> ring: from my mother
> bag: Reed Krakoff
> belt: youth boys leather belt



Love your outfit and that bag is beautiful! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping




----------



## Bitten

juneping said:


>



Mmmmm...v. nice!! Esp love your bag


----------



## Bitten

smiley13tree said:


> wearing my new favorite blouse!
> 
> blouse: from boutique in Berkeley
> pants: American Eagle
> shoes: Seychelles
> necklace: Tiffany's
> bracelets: Juicy Couture
> ring: from my mother
> bag: Reed Krakoff
> belt: youth boys leather belt



Gorgeous outfit, that Reed Krakoff is TDF!!


----------



## karolinemk

*Blazer* _H&M_ *Shirt *_Bikbok_ *Shorts *_Levis_ *Shoes* _Jeffrey Campbell _*Bracelets* _Mulberry, Glitter & Bikbok_


----------



## rx4dsoul

karolinemk said:
			
		

> Blazer H&M Shirt Bikbok Shorts Levi&#146;s Shoes Jeffrey Campbell Bracelets Mulberry, Glitter & Bikbok



Those shoes ars fierce!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## platinum_girly

Nekko said:


> Wore yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted Ombre sheer button down
> Aritzia tanktop
> Forever 21 gingham shorts
> Asos House of Holland suspender tights
> Harajuku pumps
> Gucci purse


 
Love this. I think i now neeeeeed those tights in my life


----------



## phiphi

Samia said:


> I love your style! and love those CLs!



thank you so much samia!



Nekko said:


> Wore yesterday
> 
> Thrifted Ombre sheer button down
> Aritzia tanktop
> Forever 21 gingham shorts
> Asos House of Holland suspender tights
> Harajuku pumps
> Gucci purse



fierce!



Bitten said:


> Sure, I'm 5ft 2in - sometimes I feel like the 35B is a little bit big and not as 'ladylike handbag' as the 30B but then I remind myself, it's a tote! It's supposed to have a fair amount of room in it. I would probably get a 30B though next time, so as to have both sizes...I'm terrible!!



hee hee!! not terrible at all!!! thank you for the tip - we are around the same height so that helps me alot!!! 



smiley13tree said:


> wearing my new favorite blouse!
> 
> blouse: from boutique in Berkeley
> pants: American Eagle
> shoes: Seychelles
> necklace: Tiffany's
> bracelets: Juicy Couture
> ring: from my mother
> bag: Reed Krakoff
> belt: youth boys leather belt



this is just so fun!



juneping said:


>



i totally love this! 



karolinemk said:


> *Blazer* _H&M_ *Shirt *_Bikbok_ *Shorts *_Levis_ *Shoes* _Jeffrey Campbell _*Bracelets* _Mulberry, Glitter & Bikbok_



great look!!


----------



## phiphi

*TGIF everyone!! *

today's wear jeans to work outfit with DVF and CLs - more pictures in my blog


----------



## luciabugia

Via my blog today


----------



## Skye00

karolinemk said:
			
		

> Blazer H&M Shirt Bikbok Shorts Levi&#146;s Shoes Jeffrey Campbell Bracelets Mulberry, Glitter & Bikbok



Awesome look!


----------



## sara09

*phiphi*, great look! I visited your blog too and really love your style!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Loves~  Thank YOU!



loves said:


> you look fabulous


----------



## phiphi

sara09 said:


> *phiphi*, great look! I visited your blog too and really love your style!



thank you so much sara!! and thanks for visiting my blog!


----------



## Nekko

loves said:


> i love your hair nekko!
> i love the sheer blue shirt you have on



Thank you so much 



arnott said:


> Is it size medium?



Yup



smiley13tree said:


> wearing my new favorite blouse!
> 
> blouse: from boutique in Berkeley
> pants: American Eagle
> shoes: Seychelles
> necklace: Tiffany's
> bracelets: Juicy Couture
> ring: from my mother
> bag: Reed Krakoff
> belt: youth boys leather belt



GREAT BLOUSE!



platinum_girly said:


> Love this. I think i now neeeeeed those tights in my life



awesome, they would look great on you



phiphi said:


> fierce!



Thanks 



phiphi said:


> *TGIF everyone!! *
> 
> today's wear jeans to work outfit with DVF and CLs - more pictures in my blog



Amazing jacket and those shoes are TDF!


----------



## Nekko

Happy Friday!!

This is my recent






One Teaspoon Mustard kimono
Wilfred shirt
Thrifted maxi skirt
Cambridge Satchel co purse


----------



## justpeachy4397

pinkpol15h said:


> I'm obsessed with your shoes! You pull them off really well



thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> *TGIF everyone!! *
> 
> today's wear jeans to work outfit with DVF and CLs - more pictures in my blog


 
Sooo stylish!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Love the jacket june! Is it Zara?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone!!
> 
> today's wear jeans to work outfit with DVF and CLs - more pictures in my blog



Really love your style Phiphi!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## platinum_girly

Royal blue jeans:


----------



## 3DCC

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Royal blue jeans:



I love your jeans!!! I've been looking everywhere for those!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## 3DCC

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone!!
> 
> today's wear jeans to work outfit with DVF and CLs - more pictures in my blog



Very cute outfit! Classy.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## smiley13tree

rx4dsoul said:


> Love your outfit and that bag is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you so much I love it! 



Bitten said:


> Gorgeous outfit, that Reed Krakoff is TDF!!



Agreed!


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the jacket june! Is it Zara?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



yes...zara TRF..thanks!!


----------



## smiley13tree

What I wore for a stroll downtown today. The weather is so nice right now in NorCal.


----------



## juneping

Bitten said:


> Mmmmm...v. nice!! Esp love your bag


thank you!!


----------



## juneping

weibaobai said:


> You look so cozy and chic!



thank you!!


----------



## Nekko

platinum_girly said:


> Royal blue jeans:



amazing, especially with your new red hair!  



smiley13tree said:


> What I wore for a stroll downtown today. The weather is so nice right now in NorCal.



That's awesome! I wish I can bust out my maxi dresses already!

You look great in yours


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Royal blue jeans:



Jeans are super PG! Been over to your inspired thread again and I must say its a wonder how you keep finding all these key pieces to a look. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

F21 Dress
H&M Denim Jacket
Chanel Clutch


----------



## tiffanystar

platinum_girly said:


> Royal blue jeans:



I really enjoy & get much needed inspiration from everyones fab outfits, thanks for sharing. Platinum_girly love your blog.


----------



## cswcarol

Shopping with mom  tweed jacket from Lanvin en bleu (Japanese line),// t-shirt from Korea// topshop jamie jeans// chanel flats & mulberry bag (old)//


----------



## cswcarol

Action from H&M's fitting room: ladies, should I get this dress? Is around 30USD.... It comes in hot pink and white...


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Action from H&M's fitting room: ladies, should I get this dress? Is around 30USD.... It comes in hot pink and white...



Get the dress! Get the dress! You look fab in it! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cswcarol

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Get the dress! Get the dress! You look fab in it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks  I end up getting it... Given the fact they hv a gd exchange and refund policy  am I allow to wear white to a spring wedding?


----------



## juicybrat




----------



## PrincessBal

Flower time! Have a good weekend Ladies!!


----------



## Eva1991

HeartMyMJs said:


> F21 Dress
> H&M Denim Jacket
> Chanel Clutch



Love this!!! Especially the combo of high street clothing with something so exclusive as a Chanel clutch!


----------



## Eva1991

PrincessBal said:


> Flower time! Have a good weekend Ladies!!



Love your pants!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

cswcarol said:


> Action from H&M's fitting room: ladies, should I get this dress? Is around 30USD.... It comes in hot pink and white...




Great dress!!! Go for it!!!


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Royal blue jeans:




Love those jeans and the way the earrings compliment your new hair-colour!!


----------



## platinum_girly

3DCC said:


> I love your jeans!!! I've been looking everywhere for those!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 


Nekko said:


> amazing, especially with your new red hair!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Jeans are super PG! Been over to your inspired thread again and I must say its a wonder how you keep finding all these key pieces to a look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


tiffanystar said:


> I really enjoy & get much needed inspiration from everyones fab outfits, thanks for sharing. Platinum_girly love your blog.


 


Eva1991 said:


> Love those jeans and the way the earrings compliment your new hair-colour!!


 
Awww thankyou so much ladies, i am having a not so great day so these kind words have helped to cheer me up


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

cswcarol said:


> Thanks  I end up getting it... Given the fact they hv a gd exchange and refund policy  am I allow to wear white to a spring wedding?


 
Yes the dress looks great on you, glad you got it.  But I would say NO, to wearing it to a weddding


----------



## cswcarol

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Yes the dress looks great on you, glad you got it.  But I would say NO, to wearing it to a weddding



 thanks for the advice! Keeping the dress... Are other pastel colors alright for weddings?


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Thanks  I end up getting it... Given the fact they hv a gd exchange and refund policy  am I allow to wear white to a spring wedding?



Have never ever been wed but I always think teice about wearing anything white to a wedding...unless the theme is black and white or the attendants are to be in white as well. 

Keep the dress though, it looks totally fab on you! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cswcarol

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Have never ever been wed but I always think teice about wearing anything white to a wedding...unless the theme is black and white or the attendants are to be in white as well.
> 
> Keep the dress though, it looks totally fab on you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks for your kind words! Hope you're having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## cswcarol

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> Great dress!!! Go for it!!!



Thanks!  I went for it... And since i can't wear it to a wedding.. I wonder when I can wear it... Is (white) it too "flashy" for office environment?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Eva1991 said:


> Love this!!! Especially the combo of high street clothing with something so exclusive as a Chanel clutch!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Prada_Princess

Fabulous outfit.  Everything looks nice and the tail makes it "edgy" which I like too.



Nekko said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> This is my recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Teaspoon Mustard kimono
> Wilfred shirt
> Thrifted maxi skirt
> Cambridge Satchel co purse


----------



## cbrooke

PrincessBal said:


> Flower time! Have a good weekend Ladies!!


 
LOVE this outfit....especially those pants!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> *TGIF everyone!! *
> 
> today's wear jeans to work outfit with DVF and CLs - more pictures in my blog



Get it phi!


----------



## All Smiles

Heading out to lunch on a beautiful warm, very warm autumn day


----------



## labelwhore04

cswcarol said:


> Action from H&M's fitting room: ladies, should I get this dress? Is around 30USD.... It comes in hot pink and white...



I LOVE your phone case, i have to ask where you got it?


----------



## cswcarol

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I LOVE your phone case, i have to ask where you got it?



Thanks so much for your comment! You made my day!!  I actually brought the Swarovski(s) off a distributor and went through the "glue-gunning" process during a weekend. It was inspired by my trip to Tokyo- seeing all the lovely ladies out there with lovely phone cases. I'm in the middle of making one  similar to this pic for a friend.... PM me if you're interested?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

angelastoel said:


>



Love it!!



cswcarol said:


> Thanks so much for your comment! You made my day!!  I actually brought the Swarovski(s) off a distributor and went through the "glue-gunning" process during a weekend. It was inspired by my trip to Tokyo- seeing all the lovely ladies out there with lovely phone cases. I'm in the middle of making one  similar to this pic for a friend.... PM me if you're interested?



That is so pretty!!!


----------



## Nekko

Prada_Princess said:


> Fabulous outfit.  Everything looks nice and the tail makes it "edgy" which I like too.



Thank you 



angelastoel said:


>



Awesome outfit, sooooo spring!


----------



## AEGIS

smiley13tree said:


> wearing my new favorite blouse!
> 
> blouse: from boutique in Berkeley
> pants: American Eagle
> shoes: Seychelles
> necklace: Tiffany's
> bracelets: Juicy Couture
> ring: from my mother
> bag: Reed Krakoff
> belt: youth boys leather belt




i love your bag!


----------



## smiley13tree

AEGIS said:


> i love your bag!



Thanks! It's my new baby.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dress/stocking from H&M
Shoes by Report


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## phiphi

hope everyone is having a great weekend!! more pictures in my blog.


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Sooo stylish!



thank you hun!



rx4dsoul said:


> Really love your style Phiphi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanks so much rx!! 



platinum_girly said:


> Royal blue jeans:



LOVE this!



3DCC said:


> Very cute outfit! Classy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



thank you so much 3D!!



smiley13tree said:


> What I wore for a stroll downtown today. The weather is so nice right now in NorCal.



adorable!



HeartMyMJs said:


> F21 Dress
> H&M Denim Jacket
> Chanel Clutch



love mixing high and low. this is perfect!



cswcarol said:


> Action from H&M's fitting room: ladies, should I get this dress? Is around 30USD.... It comes in hot pink and white...



yes! in both colours!



juicybrat said:


>



cute!!



PrincessBal said:


> Flower time! Have a good weekend Ladies!!



fun!!



angelastoel said:


>



love this!


----------



## Elsie87

Looking good ladies! 


Here's my outfit of the day:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Looking good ladies!
> 
> Here's my outfit of the day:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Lovely dress Elsie 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^Thank you phiphi!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From this friday, at a masquerade party:


----------



## sharilie

Balenciaga jacket, Zara Skirt


----------



## pquiles

My first OOTD post after perusing this thread for years... Wore to church this AM
Top: Calvin Klein
Skirt:  Vince
Shoes:  Valentino


----------



## AuntieMame

pquiles said:


> My first OOTD post after perusing this thread for years... Wore to church this AM
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Skirt:  Vince
> Shoes:  Valentino



You look _amazing_! I love the outfit, but, most of all, I love your hair!


----------



## Jokili

pquiles said:


> My first OOTD post after perusing this thread for years... Wore to church this AM
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Skirt:  Vince
> Shoes:  Valentino
> View attachment 1666071



Shoes !


----------



## rx4dsoul

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> From this friday, at a masquerade party:



Aw that is cute ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

pquiles said:
			
		

> My first OOTD post after perusing this thread for years... Wore ** church this AM
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Skirt:  Vince
> Shoes:  Valentino



Hot ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jokili




----------



## caroulemapoulen

rx4dsoul said:


> Aw that is cute !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank *** so much!


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog


----------



## cfca22

pquiles said:


> My first OOTD post after perusing this thread for years... Wore ** church this AM
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Skirt:  Vince
> Shoes:  Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666075



*** look very pretty


----------



## ShopGal44

I need some opinions about these bottoms. Please help  honest opinions appreciated!


----------



## Fee4zy

Too baggy, hut maybe if you wore a more fitted top, it could balance the bottoms.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## juicybrat

for a night out =)


----------



## cswcarol

ShopGal44 said:
			
		

> I need some opinions about these bottoms. Please help  honest opinions appreciated!



The print looks great! But it might be better if it was in a different material?


----------



## .jourdyn.

pquiles said:
			
		

> My first OOTD post after perusing this thread for years... Wore to church this AM
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Skirt:  Vince
> Shoes:  Valentino



Those shoes!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juicybrat said:


> for a night out =)



Hot! Love the shorts!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Jokili said:


>



So pretty!! I love your blazer!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

My outfit of the day!


----------



## Asia_Leone

juicybrat said:


> for a night out =)



Omgosh you look so cute!! I love your whole outfit!


----------



## juneping




----------



## Slavisa

Zara jacket
Caroline Morgan dress
Tony Bianco wedges

Just a standard day in the office!


----------



## virginiaalamode

What I wore to Day 2 of Jacksonville Fashion Week; more pics on my blog.

Dress, Prada; Shoes, Miu Miu, Bag, Doo. Ri for Be & D


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>


 
like it and your legs are always so amazing!



Slavisa said:


> Zara jacket
> Caroline Morgan dress
> Tony Bianco wedges
> 
> Just a standard day in the office!


 
you look really cute!


----------



## outtacontrol

cswcarol said:


> Thanks  I end up getting it... Given the fact they hv a gd exchange and refund policy  am I allow to wear white to a spring wedding?


 
No! you can absolutely not wear white to a wedding, ever! Unless the bride is not wearing white herself?


----------



## Machick333

Outfit from yesterday.... BRunch with the girls! 


Way more pics here My Pictures were "too big" for Purse forum  
http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/ootd-weekend.html


----------



## twdavis

angelastoel said:


>



LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## cascherping

Love the outfit and adore the sunglasses!


Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit of the day!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Machick333 said:


> Outfit from yesterday.... BRunch with the girls!
> 
> 
> Way more pics here My Pictures were "too big" for Purse forum
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/ootd-weekend.html



you look great in that outfit!  I like it.


----------



## cascherping

This photo was taken a few weeks ago, but since it's one of my favorite outfits right now, I'm wearing it again


----------



## cascherping

great outfit and I LOVE the bag!



hollyyih said:


> more info on blog


----------



## MJDaisy

angelastoel said:


>



wow i love this look so much!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jokili said:


>



Love the styling of the jacket and its color!


----------



## Kayapo97

RedDuchess said:


> I had it laid out on the bed, and thought today is my day to finally participate!!!
> Asos dress, Catherine Malandrino sweater, Casadei suede razor pumps and my smooshy cushy Mahina XXL Gris
> 
> View attachment 1661532


 
Red duchess,

love the colour combination of the outfit with those casadei blades, I bet you looked stunning. I've just acquired my first pair of casadei blades in nude patent and just trying to get used to walking in them.


----------



## chloe_chanel

angelastoel said:


>



omg! Love this :d


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> like it and your legs are always so amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> you look really cute!



thank you* keeper*!!


----------



## angelstacie04

Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit of the day!



I absolutely LOVE this outfit!!!!! May I ask where you purchased these beautiful pieces?


----------



## agalarowicz

birthday outfit from over the weekend!


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love this! I was skeptical about this skirt but now I want it. *runs to computer to order* lol 





Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit of the day!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Love it! Where's the pants from?




ShopGal44 said:


> I need some opinions about these bottoms. Please help  honest opinions appreciated!


----------



## Julide

caroulemapoulen said:


> From this friday, at a masquerade party:



You look adorable!!! Love your outfit!!


----------



## Julide

agalarowicz said:


> birthday outfit from over the weekend!



Love this pic!!


----------



## meijen

Wow!!


angelastoel said:


>


----------



## meijen

You look great!!


Elsie87 said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> 
> Here's my outfit of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## meijen

so cute!!


caroulemapoulen said:


> From this friday, at a masquerade party:


----------



## meijen

love!!


pquiles said:


> My first OOTD post after perusing this thread for years... Wore to church this AM
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Skirt: Vince
> Shoes: Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666075


----------



## Nekko

Happy April everyone!

What I wore today

Obakki silk kimono, top and skirt
Gucci purse


----------



## Asia_Leone

angelstacie04 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this outfit!!!!! May I ask where you purchased these beautiful pieces?



The skirt is from ASOS and top from Vicky's Secret


----------



## meijen

Love this look!


Jokili said:


>


----------



## phiphi

Jokili said:


>





hollyyih said:


> more info on blog





juicybrat said:


> for a night out =)





Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit of the day!





juneping said:


>





Slavisa said:


> Zara jacket
> Caroline Morgan dress
> Tony Bianco wedges
> 
> Just a standard day in the office!





virginiaalamode said:


> What I wore to Day 2 of Jacksonville Fashion Week; more pics on my blog.
> 
> Dress, Prada; Shoes, Miu Miu, Bag, Doo. Ri for Be & D



loving everyone's looks!!!


----------



## phiphi

Machick333 said:


> Outfit from yesterday.... BRunch with the girls!
> 
> Way more pics here My Pictures were "too big" for Purse forum
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/ootd-weekend.html





cascherping said:


> This photo was taken a few weeks ago, but since it's one of my favorite outfits right now, I'm wearing it again





agalarowicz said:


> birthday outfit from over the weekend!





Nekko said:


> Happy April everyone!
> 
> What I wore today
> 
> Obakki silk kimono, top and skirt
> Gucci purse



these outfits rock! 

your picture made me giggle agalarowicz - too darned cute!


----------



## phiphi

in marni for h&m and manolos. vintage chanel bag. more pics in my blog.


----------



## luciabugia

Date night!  Picture via my blog


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> in marni for h&m and manolos. vintage chanel bag. more pics in my blog.


 
Pretty!


----------



## phiphi

luciabugia said:


> Date night!  Picture via my blog
> 
> View attachment 1668629



you look adorable!



luciabugia said:


> Pretty!



thank you lucia!!


----------



## melodysaw

i love the whole outfit.



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## melodysaw

like your hair and the kimono.



Nekko said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> This is my recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Teaspoon Mustard kimono
> Wilfred shirt
> Thrifted maxi skirt
> Cambridge Satchel co purse


----------



## platinum_girly

Swinger hat love!


----------



## Nekko

melodysaw said:


> like your hair and the kimono.



Thank you 



phiphi said:


> loving everyone's looks!!!



Thank you


----------



## meijen

Gorgeous!


juicybrat said:


> for a night out =)


----------



## meijen

Beautiful!  You've got amazing curves!


Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit of the day!


----------



## meijen

I love your dress!


Slavisa said:


> Zara jacket
> Caroline Morgan dress
> Tony Bianco wedges
> 
> Just a standard day in the office!


----------



## meijen

You look lovely!


virginiaalamode said:


> What I wore to Day 2 of Jacksonville Fashion Week; more pics on my blog.
> 
> Dress, Prada; Shoes, Miu Miu, Bag, Doo. Ri for Be & D


----------



## meijen

Looking good!


Machick333 said:


> Outfit from yesterday.... BRunch with the girls!
> 
> 
> Way more pics here My Pictures were "too big" for Purse forum
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/ootd-weekend.html


----------



## Nefredity

agalarowicz said:


> birthday outfit from over the weekend!



You look so cute and happy birthday!



Nekko said:


> Happy April everyone!
> 
> What I wore today
> 
> Obakki silk kimono, top and skirt
> Gucci purse



Nice kimono and you look great!



phiphi said:


> in marni for h&m and manolos. vintage chanel bag. more pics in my blog.



Love your skirt and your shoes together! awesome!



luciabugia said:


> Date night!  Picture via my blog
> 
> View attachment 1668629



Love pink and purple together! You look so fresh.



platinum_girly said:


> Swinger hat love!



Yes, love your hat.


----------



## Nefredity

Wearing J'aime Mon Carre scarf, Givenchy Nightingale with leather studs and Gucci dog charm "Oliver." More pics on my Facebook page.


----------



## Addicted2Glam

itsapassionforfashion.onsugar.com/Inspired-Style-Print-22513387


----------



## platinum_girly

Nefredity said:


> Yes, love your hat.


 
Thankyou hun xoxo


----------



## juneping




----------



## rx4dsoul

Nefredity said:
			
		

> Wearing J'aime Mon Carre scarf, Givenchy Nightingale with leather studs and Gucci dog charm "Oliver." More pics on my Facebook page.



Such great style!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

June! Love seeing you in non-boots! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>


 
you look great in that dark purple / dark burgundy outfit June!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Nefredity said:


> Wearing J'aime Mon Carre scarf, Givenchy Nightingale with leather studs and Gucci dog charm "Oliver." More pics on my Facebook page.


 
Really like your Cardigan!


----------



## Gurzzy

Everyone looks so good! 

Here is mine for today...sans shoes, oops!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Gurzzy said:


> Everyone looks so good!
> 
> Here is mine for today...sans shoes, oops!



Are your pants dark green??? They look so great, no mather shoes or no shoes


----------



## Alice1979

phiphi said:


> j crew and louboutin - more pictures in my blog



Pure perfection! You've got me hooked on looking at this thread 

Hi phi!


----------



## Perfect Day

juneping said:


>



Looking


----------



## Gurzzy

Thanks! Yes, they are dark green velvet pants.


----------



## juneping

rx4dsoul said:


> June! Love seeing you in non-boots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





its_a_keeper said:


> you look great in that dark purple / dark burgundy outfit June!





Perfect Day said:


> Looking



 ladies...


----------



## ShopGal44

ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Love it! Where's the pants from?



Thank you! I got them at h&m!


----------



## butterfly_baby

today's running-errands OOTD


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## phiphi

Nefredity said:


> Wearing J'aime Mon Carre scarf, Givenchy Nightingale with leather studs and Gucci dog charm "Oliver." More pics on my Facebook page.



i love this look!! 



juneping said:


>



another great outfit! i love that you're not in boots too!! 



Gurzzy said:


> Everyone looks so good!
> 
> Here is mine for today...sans shoes, oops!



giggle. cute! and without shoes too!



Alice1979 said:


> Pure perfection! You've got me hooked on looking at this thread
> 
> Hi phi!



hi A!! ::waves:: you are so sweet. thank you! 



butterfly_baby said:


> today's running-errands OOTD



very fun! love the scarf!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



cute dress!! love it!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi!


phiphi said:


> i
> 
> cute dress!! love it!


----------



## Nekko

Nefredity said:


> Nice kimono and you look great!



Thank you


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my outfit of the day! I'm ready for Spring!


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> today's running-errands OOTD



Love this! AMQ and Celine = rock + chic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

Dress and hat are both H&M, bag is Rebecca Minkoff MAC


----------



## loves

yesterday


----------



## Nefredity

rx4dsoul said:


> Such great style!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





its_a_keeper said:


> Really like your Cardigan!





phiphi said:


> i love this look!!
> 
> 
> 
> another great outfit! i love that you're not in boots too!!
> 
> 
> 
> giggle. cute! and without shoes too!
> 
> 
> 
> hi A!! ::waves:: you are so sweet. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> very fun! love the scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> cute dress!! love it!




Thank you so much, everyone


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog post today, this was what I wore yesterday


----------



## sharilie

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 
Great dress!



butterfly_baby said:


> today's running-errands OOTD


 
Love the scarf and the bag!


----------



## sharilie

Yesterday´s outfit:


----------



## loves

today, alain figaret jacket, uniqlo tee, hermes bag, belt & shoes, no brand scarf


----------



## quynh_1206

Yesterday's outfit of the day.


----------



## MJDaisy

butterfly_baby said:


> today's running-errands OOTD



love your mcqueen scarf and celine bag. chic look.


----------



## pquiles

cfca22 said:


> *** look very pretty



Thank you


----------



## cascherping

What I'm wearing today, minus the Hunter boots and tights, since it's much nicer out today than when this photo was taken this winter


----------



## phiphi

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the day! I'm ready for Spring!



love this colour on you!



kiwishopper said:


> Dress and hat are both H&M, bag is Rebecca Minkoff MAC



super cute dress!



loves said:


> yesterday



very casual chic!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today, this was what I wore yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1670862



i love the blazer! what an amazing colour!



sharilie said:


> Yesterday´s outfit:



great look!



quynh_1206 said:


> Yesterday's outfit of the day.



cute!!



cascherping said:


> What I'm wearing today, minus the Hunter boots and tights, since it's much nicer out today than when this photo was taken this winter



i really love looking at this outfit! great look cascherspring!


----------



## phiphi

still cold here, but i'm fighting it with colour..  more pictures in my blog


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Sharilie~Thank you!


sharilie said:


> Great dress!
> !


----------



## weibaobai

I have the same blazer~  You look very preppy chic!



phiphi said:


> still cold here, but i'm fighting it with colour..  more pictures in my blog


----------



## melodysaw

i like the mood in this photo.



cascherping said:


> What I'm wearing today, minus the Hunter boots and tights, since it's much nicer out today than when this photo was taken this winter
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-340.jpg


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> still cold here, but i'm fighting it with colour..  more pictures in my blog



Love your shirt! as usual you are looking fabulous!!


----------



## Samia

cascherping said:


> What I'm wearing today, minus the Hunter boots and tights, since it's much nicer out today than when this photo was taken this winter


You look great! and such a great pic and back drop


----------



## RedDuchess

Kayapo97 said:


> Red duchess,
> 
> love the colour combination of the outfit with those casadei blades, I bet you looked stunning. I've just acquired my first pair of casadei blades in nude patent and just trying to get used to walking in them.


 

Thank you, I LUV mine, I want more, but Casadei is sooo limited here in the states, DM if you're willing to share where you got yours from, I NEED a pair of nude shoes....wait I actually just WANT a pair of nude shoes, lol


----------



## butterfly_baby

thanks girls )


rx4dsoul said:


> Love this! AMQ and Celine = rock + chic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





phiphi said:


> very fun! love the scarf!





sharilie said:


> Love the scarf and the bag!


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> I have the same blazer~  You look very preppy chic!





Samia said:


> Love your shirt! as usual you are looking fabulous!!



thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

me today..


----------



## Julide

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



Love the back of your dress!!



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the day! I'm ready for Spring!



Love those shoes!!



loves said:


> today, alain figaret jacket, uniqlo tee, hermes bag, belt & shoes, no brand scarf



Such aoutfit!!* Loves*:urock:



cascherping said:


> What I'm wearing today, minus the Hunter boots and tights, since it's much nicer out today than when this photo was taken this winter
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-340.jpg



Love this outfit too!!



phiphi said:


> still cold here, but i'm fighting it with colour..  more pictures in my blog




Love the pants and jacket!

All of these looks are wonderful!!!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

cascherping said:


> What I'm wearing today, minus the Hunter boots and tights, since it's much nicer out today than when this photo was taken this winter
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-340.jpg


 


phiphi said:


> still cold here, but i'm fighting it with colour..  more pictures in my blog


 
I absolutely adore both of these looks!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Julide~
Thank you!



Julide said:


> Love the back of your dress!!:


----------



## juneping




----------



## phiphi

butterfly_baby said:


> me today..



ohhh! pretty - and i love the stack!



Julide said:


> Love the pants and jacket!
> 
> All of these looks are wonderful!!!!!



thank you so much julide! 



WhitleyGilbert said:


> I absolutely adore both of these looks!



thanks whitley!! 



juneping said:


>



fun! love how you wore the shorts!


----------



## platinum_girly

Today:


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Today:



girl, how high are those heels!!! love the mix of the denim and lace top!


----------



## phiphi

happy friday! more pics in the blog.


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> girl, how high are those heels!!! love the mix of the denim and lace top!


 
Lol they are quite high, when i took them off i felt like i had shrunk by a foot 



phiphi said:


> happy friday! more pics in the blog.


 
Awww those pink jeans are adorable! So cute!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

juneping said:


>



LOVElovelove your outfit, June! You seriously have THE best style, and I adore your Pandora and the Dakota heels.  I have the same ones myself, just in Cement, but I _love_ your black ones. 

And everyone else is looking so nice as well! Can't believe I haven't stopped by here for almost a month, but that's what happen when you first have finals, then get major flu for several weeks and then hurt your back and spend a week drugged out of your mind.  Time flies, man...!


----------



## pinkpol15h

juneping said:


>



Those booties


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Well, ladies, since I'm finally back from being ill and confined to final exam-land, I figure I might as well celebrate with an outfit as well.  

The outfit consists of blazer from Geztus, jeans from Zara, tee from H&M, booties from Alexander Wang, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, necklace from Lanvin x H&M and a variety of rings and bracelets.  And as always, you'll find more pictures, close-ups and details on my blog!


----------



## melodysaw

Nice outfit. I like the necklace too.



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Well, ladies, since I'm finally back from being ill and confined to final exam-land, I figure I might as well celebrate with an outfit as well.
> 
> The outfit consists of blazer from Geztus, jeans from Zara, tee from H&M, booties from Alexander Wang, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, necklace from Lanvin x H&M and a variety of rings and bracelets.  And as always, you'll find more pictures, close-ups and details on my blog!


----------



## juneping

phiphi said:


> ohhh! pretty - and i love the stack!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much julide!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks whitley!!
> 
> 
> 
> fun! love how you wore the shorts!





PlaceboGiraffe said:


> LOVElovelove your outfit, June! You seriously have THE best style, and I adore your Pandora and the Dakota heels.  I have the same ones myself, just in Cement, but I _love_ your black ones.
> 
> And everyone else is looking so nice as well! Can't believe I haven't stopped by here for almost a month, but that's what happen when you first have finals, then get major flu for several weeks and then hurt your back and spend a week drugged out of your mind.  Time flies, man...!



giraffe - thanks!! what a nice compliment...you made my day...



pinkpol15h said:


> Those booties



thank you ladies!!


----------



## juneping

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Well, ladies, since I'm finally back from being ill and confined to final exam-land, I figure I might as well celebrate with an outfit as well.
> 
> The outfit consists of blazer from Geztus, jeans from Zara, tee from H&M, booties from Alexander Wang, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, necklace from Lanvin x H&M and a variety of rings and bracelets.  And as always, you'll find more pictures, close-ups and details on my blog!



you look very fab!! such a simple chic outfit...
i actually have the same booties as well...they are very comfy....
you know what i do with this pair of ankle boots..?!...i actually took couple of socks and cut the heels out and wear them solely for these shoes. i don't like the feeling of sweat in the shoes...when it's cold out...my heels feel the cold air...


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> happy friday! more pics in the blog.



Love love everything!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

juneping said:


> you look very fab!! such a simple chic outfit...
> i actually have the same booties as well...they are very comfy....
> you know what i do with this pair of ankle boots..?!...i actually took couple of socks and cut the heels out and wear them solely for these shoes. i don't like the feeling of sweat in the shoes...when it's cold out...my heels feel the cold air...



Thank you!  And that's so clever! Haha! I just wear mine with regular socks, since I also haaaaate the feeling of sweat in my shoes, but I hadn't thought of cutting the heel out of my socks.


----------



## angie82

April 1's outfit:












Thanks for letting me share  Happy Easter to everyone


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Today:





platinum_girly said:


> Lol they are quite high, when i took them off i felt like i had shrunk by a foot
> 
> Awww those pink jeans are adorable! So cute!



thank you platinum!!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Well, ladies, since I'm finally back from being ill and confined to final exam-land, I figure I might as well celebrate with an outfit as well.
> 
> The outfit consists of blazer from Geztus, jeans from Zara, tee from H&M, booties from Alexander Wang, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, necklace from Lanvin x H&M and a variety of rings and bracelets.  And as always, you'll find more pictures, close-ups and details on my blog!



you look awesome!



quynh_1206 said:


> Love love everything!



thank you so much quynh!


----------



## phiphi

angie82 said:


> April 1's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share  Happy Easter to everyone



happy easter to you too! you look adorable.


----------



## angie82

phiphi said:


> happy easter to you too! you look adorable.


 
Thank you.

You always look so classy and put together which I really admire


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Trench - Preen; T-Shirt - Gap; Shorts - Club Monaco; Sandals - Marni; Clutch - Club Monaco; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Crystal Bangle - BCBG; Turquoise stone cuff - Street Vendor; Anklet - Street Vendor


----------



## platinum_girly

Lace top again:


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog


----------



## Gurzzy

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Trench - Preen; T-Shirt - Gap; Shorts - Club Monaco; Sandals - Marni; Clutch - Club Monaco; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Crystal Bangle - BCBG; Turquoise stone cuff - Street Vendor; Anklet - Street Vendor



I have the same clutch!


----------



## PrincessBailey

For being bloated, I sure do look nice today


----------



## juicybrat

what i wore to a dj event =)


----------



## Tashillary

This is my first OOTD post... just a few outfits from this week. If anyone has tips on taking OOTD photos i would love to hear them! 






Jeans: Seven for all Mankind
Silk Blouse: Aritzia
Bag: Botkier Valentina Hobo
Shoes: Steve Madden
Watch: Michael Kors






Jeans: Zara
Blazer: Aritzia
Tank tops: H&M
Shoes: AllSaints
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAC
Watch: Michael Kors






Skirt and Tights: H&M
Blazer: F21
Bustier top: Aritzia
Bag and shoes: Coach (not sure of style names)

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Nekko

you girls look awesome.

Yesterday's outfit.
















Forever21 blazer
Numph top
black tutu
Korean tights
Chunky pumps from le chateau
Bottega Venetta purse


----------



## phiphi

angie82 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You always look so classy and put together which I really admire



thank you so much angie! 



jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Trench - Preen; T-Shirt - Gap; Shorts - Club Monaco; Sandals - Marni; Clutch - Club Monaco; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Crystal Bangle - BCBG; Turquoise stone cuff - Street Vendor; Anklet - Street Vendor



cute!



platinum_girly said:


> Lace top again:



love the lace look!



hollyyih said:


> more info on blog



like it alot!!



PrincessBailey said:


> View attachment 1673660
> 
> 
> For being bloated, I sure do look nice today



aw! you do look very nice! 



juicybrat said:


> what i wore to a dj event =)



really cool!



Tashillary said:


> This is my first OOTD post... just a few outfits from this week. If anyone has tips on taking OOTD photos i would love to hear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: Seven for all Mankind
> Silk Blouse: Aritzia
> Bag: Botkier Valentina Hobo
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: Zara
> Blazer: Aritzia
> Tank tops: H&M
> Shoes: AllSaints
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt and Tights: H&M
> Blazer: F21
> Bustier top: Aritzia
> Bag and shoes: Coach (not sure of style names)
> 
> Thanks for lookin!



looking awesome!


----------



## phiphi

Nekko said:


> you girls look awesome.
> 
> Yesterday's outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 blazer
> Numph top
> black tutu
> Korean tights
> Chunky pumps from le chateau
> Bottega Venetta purse



fierce!


----------



## kelbell35

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Trench - Preen; T-Shirt - Gap; Shorts - Club Monaco; Sandals - Marni; Clutch - Club Monaco; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Crystal Bangle - BCBG; Turquoise stone cuff - Street Vendor; Anklet - Street Vendor



You look gorgeous!  I love everything about this outfit - especially that trench and those shoes!


----------



## Perfect Day

WOW!  Very 



Nekko said:


> you girls look awesome.
> 
> Yesterday's outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 blazer
> Numph top
> black tutu
> Korean tights
> Chunky pumps from le chateau
> Bottega Venetta purse


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tashillary said:
			
		

> This is my first OOTD post... just a few outfits from this week. If anyone has tips on taking OOTD photos i would love to hear them!
> 
> Jeans: Seven for all Mankind
> Silk Blouse: Aritzia
> Bag: Botkier Valentina Hobo
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> Jeans: Zara
> Blazer: Aritzia
> Tank tops: H&M
> Shoes: AllSaints
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> Skirt and Tights: H&M
> Blazer: F21
> Bustier top: Aritzia
> Bag and shoes: Coach (not sure of style names)
> 
> Thanks for lookin!



Love the MAC!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angie82

Yesterday's outfit:











Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## BlingADing




----------



## Nekko

Perfect Day said:


> WOW!  Very





phiphi said:


> fierce!



Thank you


----------



## quynh_1206

Tashillary said:


> This is my first OOTD post... just a few outfits from this week. If anyone has tips on taking OOTD photos i would love to hear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: Seven for all Mankind
> Silk Blouse: Aritzia
> Bag: Botkier Valentina Hobo
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: Zara
> Blazer: Aritzia
> Tank tops: H&M
> Shoes: AllSaints
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt and Tights: H&M
> Blazer: F21
> Bustier top: Aritzia
> Bag and shoes: Coach (not sure of style names)
> 
> Thanks for lookin!



Welcome! You have an amazing sense of style. Please do post regularly!


----------



## quynh_1206

BlingADing said:


>



I'm in love with this. The colors look so amazing together!


----------



## quynh_1206

juicybrat said:


> what i wore to a dj event =)



Very sexy! Love it!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore the other day  More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Jokili

Thank you all.


----------



## justpeachy4397

My outfit yesterday


----------



## angelastoel

happy easter!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

justpeachy4397 said:


> My outfit yesterday


 
I really love those shoes and that scarf!


----------



## sharilie

angelastoel said:


> happy easter!!!!


 
You rock that outfit! 

Me today


----------



## ameerah

tashillary said:
			
		

> this is my first ootd post... Just a few outfits from this week. If anyone has tips on taking ootd photos i would love to hear them!
> 
> Jeans: Seven for all mankind
> silk blouse: Aritzia
> bag: Botkier valentina hobo
> shoes: Steve madden
> watch: Michael kors
> 
> jeans: Zara
> blazer: Aritzia
> tank tops: H&m
> shoes: Allsaints
> bag: Rebecca minkoff mac
> watch: Michael kors
> 
> skirt and tights: H&m
> blazer: F21
> bustier top: Aritzia
> bag and shoes: Coach (not sure of style names)
> 
> thanks for lookin!



i heart your style!


----------



## cfca22

Tashillary said:


> This is my first OOTD post... just a few outfits from this week. If anyone has tips on taking OOTD photos i would love to hear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: Seven for all Mankind
> Silk Blouse: Aritzia
> Bag: Botkier Valentina Hobo
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: Zara
> Blazer: Aritzia
> Tank tops: H&M
> Shoes: AllSaints
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt and Tights: H&M
> Blazer: F21
> Bustier top: Aritzia
> Bag and shoes: Coach (not sure of style names)
> 
> Thanks for lookin!



Loving your first 2 outfits. Do you mind sharing the model number of your MK watch?

Thank you


----------



## justpeachy4397

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> I really love those shoes and that scarf!



Thanks pg!


----------



## Tashillary

Thank you for the kind comments everyone 



> Loving your first 2 outfits. Do you mind sharing the model number of your MK watch?



The style number is 5412 and i believe the name is "Bel-Air"

This is my outfit that I wore for easter brunch today.. Kind of an odd pic because I took it in my closet because I dont really have anyone around to take pics for me 






The bird dress is from Zara
Bag is Marc Jacobs "Cooper"
Sunglasses are Marc by MJ... not sure of style name
Shoes are from Aldo
Watch is MK and for the bracelets I just grabbed a handful of mixed ones.. mostly Aldo, H&M and F21 i believe.


----------



## cfca22

Tashillary said:


> Thank you for the kind comments everyone
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 5412 and i believe the name is "Bel-Air"
> 
> This is my outfit that I wore for easter brunch today.. Kind of an odd pic because I took it in my closet because I dont really have anyone around to take pics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird dress is from Zara
> Bag is Marc Jacobs "Cooper"
> Sunglasses are Marc by MJ... not sure of style name
> Shoes are from Aldo
> Watch is MK and for the bracelets I just grabbed a handful of mixed ones.. mostly Aldo, H&M and F21 i believe.




Thank you and this is another cute look


----------



## windchimes

Tashillary said:


> Thank you for the kind comments everyone
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 5412 and i believe the name is "Bel-Air"
> 
> This is my outfit that I wore for easter brunch today.. Kind of an odd pic because I took it in my closet because I dont really have anyone around to take pics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird dress is from Zara
> Bag is Marc Jacobs "Cooper"
> Sunglasses are Marc by MJ... not sure of style name
> Shoes are from Aldo
> Watch is MK and for the bracelets I just grabbed a handful of mixed ones.. mostly Aldo, H&M and F21 i believe.



That dress is sooo cute!!


----------



## purse collector

Easter outfit
Zara dress, random sweater, Balenciaga gladiator wedges, bracelets designed by me, Chanel j12










Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## its_a_keeper

Tashillary said:


> Thank you for the kind comments everyone
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 5412 and i believe the name is "Bel-Air"
> 
> This is my outfit that I wore for easter brunch today.. Kind of an odd pic because I took it in my closet because I dont really have anyone around to take pics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird dress is from Zara
> Bag is Marc Jacobs "Cooper"
> Sunglasses are Marc by MJ... not sure of style name
> Shoes are from Aldo
> Watch is MK and for the bracelets I just grabbed a handful of mixed ones.. mostly Aldo, H&M and F21 i believe.



This is such a cute easter outfit. You look great!


----------



## Sparklybags

Tashillary said:


> Thank you for the kind comments everyone
> 
> 
> 
> The style number is 5412 and i believe the name is "Bel-Air"
> 
> This is my outfit that I wore for easter brunch today.. Kind of an odd pic because I took it in my closet because I dont really have anyone around to take pics for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird dress is from Zara
> Bag is Marc Jacobs "Cooper"
> Sunglasses are Marc by MJ... not sure of style name
> Shoes are from Aldo
> Watch is MK and for the bracelets I just grabbed a handful of mixed ones.. mostly Aldo, H&M and F21 i believe.




You look so cute and i'm very jealous because this is the dress I wanted to wear for Easter but the only one they had left in my size when I went to the store last week had a massive run all the way down it


----------



## DimePoNaDime

Noukster said:


> Top: Snob (from loveyourstyle.nl)
> Blazer: H&M
> Harem pants: Amisu (from new yorker)
> Heels: Primark
> 
> xxx



Love the pants!!! Great look!


----------



## juneping




----------



## loves




----------



## virginiaalamode

Yesterday's Easter ensemble: Elizabeth & James top, vintage pants, Givenchy shoes and Bottega bag. More pics/ outfit info on my blog.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sharilie said:


> You rock that outfit!
> 
> Me today



Love these jeans! We are jacket twins !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

angelastoel said:


> happy easter!!!!



Great outfit!

This jacket...


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## phiphi

hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and louboutins. more pics in the blog.


----------



## bag in black

my New Leather jacket from Tigha , I'm so happy


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog today...


----------



## Sparklybags

I always forget to post here


----------



## MJDaisy

angelastoel said:


>



loveee this look!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Saturday at my sister's house...


----------



## P.Y.T.

juneping said:


>


You look GREAT june! Love the purple scarf...


virginiaalamode said:


> Yesterday's Easter ensemble: Elizabeth & James top, vintage pants, Givenchy shoes and Bottega bag. More pics/ outfit info on my blog.






purse collector said:


> Easter outfit
> Zara dress, random sweater, Balenciaga gladiator wedges, bracelets designed by me, Chanel j12
> 
> 
> View attachment 1675641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1675642
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Welcome back...You already know how I feel about your ensembles...


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and louboutins. more pics in the blog.


*GAWJUS! *


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


>


 
OMG! You changed your hair color... You look cute..


----------



## ilovefashion87

cute! I need that necklace in my life.



P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday at my sister's house...


----------



## purse collector

P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday at my sister's house...



Classic and chic...love


----------



## Squeaky00

P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday at my sister's house...



is that the michael kors necklace?


----------



## juneping

P.Y.T. said:


> You look GREAT june! Love the purple scarf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back...You already know how I feel about your ensembles...



thank you *PYT*!!


----------



## ninja_please

phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and louboutins. more pics in the blog.


 
Love your skirt phiphi!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday at my sister's house...


 
Wow girl you killin' it! I need those shoes in my life 



P.Y.T. said:


> OMG! You changed your hair color... You look cute..


 
Where have you been, have you only just noticed?  Thanks girl


----------



## angie82

phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and louboutins. more pics in the blog.


 
Great color combination


----------



## angie82

loves said:


>


 
Love your t-shirt


----------



## angie82

justpeachy4397 said:


> My outfit yesterday


 
Looks so efffortless yet so stylish


----------



## quynh_1206

What I wore for Easter:


----------



## Elsie87

Evening look from a while ago:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

quynh_1206 said:


> What I wore for Easter:


 
LOVE the last look!


----------



## PrincessBal

Hope you had a great Easter weekend ladies!


----------



## iluvmybags

Monday night @ work

Missoni for Target Dress & Scarf
Balenciaga Jacket
YSL Tribute Booties
Celine Asymmetrical Satchel


----------



## iluvmybags

And this was Saturday's outfit --
w/o realizing it, I was head to toe Marc Jacobs! (Except for the bag which is Celine)

MbyMJ top, sweater, & leggings
MJ Collection Shoes


----------



## its_a_keeper

iluvmybags said:


> And this was Saturday's outfit --
> w/o realizing it, I was head to toe Marc Jacobs! (Except for the bag which is Celine)
> 
> MbyMJ top, sweater, & leggings
> MJ Collection Shoes


 
Like your outfit! The colors go so well together!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## phiphi

ninja_please said:


> Love your skirt phiphi!



thank you ninja!!



angie82 said:


> Great color combination



thank you so much angie!!



P.Y.T. said:


> *GAWJUS! *



thanks PYT!!


----------



## phiphi

bag in black said:


> my New Leather jacket from Tigha , I'm so happy
> 
> View attachment 1676062



congratulations!! it's a great looking jacket!



angelastoel said:


>



very cute!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog today...



love this! i've been trying to find the perfect yellow shoes, with little success. 



Sparklybags said:


> I always forget to post here



love this look!



P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday at my sister's house...



loves this! dayum! you look awesome!



quynh_1206 said:


> What I wore for Easter:



very cute!



Elsie87 said:


> Evening look from a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



love this E!! this colour suits you to a tee!



PrincessBal said:


> Hope you had a great Easter weekend ladies!



great colours! love the ring too!



iluvmybags said:


> Monday night @ work
> 
> Missoni for Target Dress & Scarf
> Balenciaga Jacket
> YSL Tribute Booties
> Celine Asymmetrical Satchel



love this outfit!



.jourdyn. said:


> Happy Tuesday!



happy tuesday! love the polka dots!


----------



## phiphi

today's outfit - more pics in the blog


----------



## Machick333

OOTD leaving the gym


----------



## MJDaisy

Machick333 said:


> OOTD leaving the gym



great look!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you! The shoes are a bright shade of yellow...def a pop to any outfit! 



phiphi said:


> love this! i've been trying to find the perfect yellow shoes, with little success.


----------



## weibaobai

That hot pink is sharp!  Looks wonderful with the striped dress!



phiphi said:


> today's outfit - more pics in the blog


----------



## Jokili




----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Thank you! The shoes are a bright shade of yellow...def a pop to any outfit!



they are perfect on you - i have CL yoyos in the rose indien - almost a neon pink. they're amazing! just want yellow. LOL. 



weibaobai said:


> That hot pink is sharp!  Looks wonderful with the striped dress!



thank you!!


----------



## RedDuchess

A late Easter outfit pic




Eyelet Dress-Boutique
LV Alma Epi MM Menthe
Banane 140 Batik Christian Louboutin shoes
Necklace from Chicos, or rather my grandmother's collection that she was pruning with my help last week as I cleaned and organized her closets
(My green old navy cardigan was in my bag at this point)


----------



## Eva1991

phiphi said:


> today's outfit - more pics in the blog




Fab outfit!!! Love the fuschia blazer!


----------



## Eva1991

RedDuchess said:


> A late Easter outfit pic
> View attachment 1677524
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelet Dress-Boutique
> LV Alma Epi MM Menthe
> Banane 140 Batik Christian Louboutin shoes
> Necklace from Chicos, or rather my grandmother's collection that she was pruning with my help last week as I cleaned and organized her closets
> (My green old navy cardigan was in my bag at this point)




Great dress! I have one similar to the one you're wearing in pink!


----------



## Eva1991

Machick333 said:


> OOTD leaving the gym




Love your dress and your Bal bag!


----------



## Eva1991

P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday at my sister's house...




Great outfit as usual!!! Love the statement necklace and your shoes! How can you walk in such tall heels? 
I'd love to be able to do it too - since I can only manage to walk in 100-120mm heels... Any tips? (LOL)


----------



## Machick333

Eva1991 said:


> Love your dress and your Bal bag!


  thanks!!!! wish i was holding the bag the right way! lol


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

BlingADing said:


> J.Crew paired with Missoni for Target.  I'm feeling very spring!




nice look


----------



## RedDuchess

Eva1991 said:


> Great dress! I have one similar to the one you're wearing in pink!


 

Thank you I'm tempted to buy another color(yellow or black), as I LUV this style


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> cute! I need that necklace in my life.


You can borrow it anytime! Just make sure you give it back... Just call me to let me
know when you want to pick it up.



purse collector said:


> Classic and chic...love


That is a compliment coming from you...



Squeaky00 said:


> is that the michael kors necklace?


No! I ordered it off of shopbop.com a while ago..



platinum_girly said:


> Wow girl you killin' it! I need those shoes in my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been, have you only just noticed?  Thanks girl


Thank you! What size do you wear??




Eva1991 said:


> Great outfit as usual!!! Love the statement necklace and your shoes! How can you walk in such tall heels?
> I'd love to be able to do it too - since I can only manage to walk in 100-120mm heels... Any tips? (LOL)


LOL, Thank you.. As for tips, well I think you just have to start wearing higher heels. Like anything, if you practice something long enough you become good at it.



phiphi said:


> loves this! dayum! you look awesome!


 
Thank you PhiPhi!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you! What size do you wear??


 
Girl i have big azz feet, i take a 6.5 or 7 in the UK so i guess that would be a US 8.5 or 9


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:


> today's outfit - more pics in the blog


 
Love it!!



Machick333 said:


> OOTD leaving the gym


 


Jokili said:


>


 
Cute outfit!



RedDuchess said:


> A late Easter outfit pic
> 
> View attachment 1677524
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelet Dress-Boutique
> LV Alma Epi MM Menthe
> Banane 140 Batik Christian Louboutin shoes
> Necklace from Chicos, or rather my grandmother's collection that she was pruning with my help last week as I cleaned and organized her closets
> (My green old navy cardigan was in my bag at this point)


 
So lovely!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

phiphi said:
			
		

> today's outfit - more pics in the blog



Fabulous outfit, loving the addition of the turquoise!


----------



## phiphi

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!



thank you!!



.jourdyn. said:


> Fabulous outfit, loving the addition of the turquoise!



thanks so much jourdyn!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> A late Easter outfit pic
> View attachment 1677524
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelet Dress-Boutique
> LV Alma Epi MM Menthe
> Banane 140 Batik Christian Louboutin shoes
> Necklace from Chicos, or rather my grandmother's collection that she was pruning with my help last week as I cleaned and organized her closets
> (My green old navy cardigan was in my bag at this point)



Strange Girl, Work it Girl....


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog


----------



## Julide

juneping said:


>



Beautiful scarf!



loves said:


>



Oooo!!!!! You got your Bolide!! You are good!! You look amazing!!



P.Y.T. said:


> Saturday at my sister's house...



That shirt is wonderful!! So is your necklace!!



quynh_1206 said:


> What I wore for Easter:



Love your dress!!!



phiphi said:


> today's outfit - more pics in the blog



Love this look!! Also your shoe collection is fantastic!!



Jokili said:


>



Love your shoes!!



RedDuchess said:


> A late Easter outfit pic
> View attachment 1677524
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelet Dress-Boutique
> LV Alma Epi MM Menthe
> Banane 140 Batik Christian Louboutin shoes
> Necklace from Chicos, or rather my grandmother's collection that she was pruning with my help last week as I cleaned and organized her closets
> (My green old navy cardigan was in my bag at this point)



Love your dress!!!The whole outfit is perfect for easter!


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Oooo!!!!! You got your Bolide!! You are good!! You look amazing!!
> 
> !



thanks dear julide! i was dithering on the etoupe, i wanted a new one from the store but this one was in pristine condition so it got sold  i love it, my new favourite bag.


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> thanks dear julide! i was dithering on the etoupe, i wanted a new one from the store but this one was in pristine condition so it got sold  i love it, my new favourite bag.



Congrats on this great find! It looks amazing on you.One warning...Bolides are addictive. I have a few.


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Congrats on this great find! It looks amazing on you.One warning...Bolides are addictive. I have a few.



sigh, i know. i'm already planning what specs for my next one


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> sigh, i know. i'm already planning what specs for my next one



Oooo! Do tell! I am all ears!! Perhaps a ridgide this time? In box maybe


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Oooo! Do tell! I am all ears!! Perhaps a ridgide this time? In box maybe



still thinking... meet me at the ode to bolide thread. or i'll start a new one hehe  this is the funnest (is there even such a word?) part of tpf, the pre-purchase plotting


----------



## cascherping

Machick333 said:


> OOTD leaving the gym


I've never looked this pulled together after leaving the gym - great outfit!




Jokili said:


>


Very chic!



RedDuchess said:


> A late Easter outfit pic
> 
> View attachment 1677524
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelet Dress-Boutique
> LV Alma Epi MM Menthe
> Banane 140 Batik Christian Louboutin shoes
> Necklace from Chicos, or rather my grandmother's collection that she was pruning with my help last week as I cleaned and organized her closets
> (My green old navy cardigan was in my bag at this point)


Perfect Easter ensemble!



phiphi said:


> today's outfit - more pics in the blog
> 
> Love the pop of color against the black and white stripes!


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> still thinking... meet me at the ode to bolide thread. or i'll start a new one hehe  this is the funnest (is there even such a word?) part of tpf, the pre-purchase plotting



On my wayThe plotting is why I am here so much!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

RedDuchess said:
			
		

> A late Easter outfit pic
> 
> Eyelet Dress-Boutique
> LV Alma Epi MM Menthe
> Banane 140 Batik Christian Louboutin shoes
> Necklace from Chicos, or rather my grandmother's collection that she was pruning with my help last week as I cleaned and organized her closets
> (My green old navy cardigan was in my bag at this point)



You looke very lovely! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

phiphi said:


> today's outfit - more pics in the blog



You look so perfectly chic, PhiPhi!  Very Parisian with the stripes and the necklace, and I love the cool little patent pink belt as well. Gives it that extra little something.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

hollyyih said:


> more info on blog



Ooooh my gosh, that Proenza Schouler! Love how casual yet chic this outfit looks, and the lace top is _really_ pretty.  Now you just have to show it to us on.


----------



## Jokili

*cascherping*, *Julide * thanks.


----------



## loves




----------



## Jokili

^ Like.


----------



## loves

^ thanks jokili


----------



## phiphi

Julide said:


> Love this look!! Also your shoe collection is fantastic!!




thank you so much julide!!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> You look so perfectly chic, PhiPhi!  Very Parisian with the stripes and the necklace, and I love the cool little patent pink belt as well. Gives it that extra little something.



thank you placebo! 



loves said:


>



love this outfit!


----------



## loves

phiphi said:


> thank you so much julide!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you placebo!
> 
> 
> 
> love this outfit!



thank you phi phi.. too bad i am fire walled and can't see your pics


----------



## phiphi

loves said:


> thank you phi phi.. too bad i am fire walled and can't see your pics



damned firewalls!! i have pics in the blog and the link is in my siggy. i love how you are wearing the H carre as a top. i can barely tie mine into a triangle.


----------



## loves

phiphi said:


> damned firewalls!! i have pics in the blog and the link is in my siggy. i love how you are wearing the H carre as a top. i can barely tie mine into a triangle.



yeah i'm fire walled countrywide on blogspot, most blog addys, FB, youtube and numerous other us sites... pfft

thanks  i am pretty flat so uh the carre covers "silver lining"


----------



## juneping




----------



## loves

juneping said:


>



juneping i used to be able to see your pics, now i am fire walled (blogspot wordpress etc sighs). anyway i just wanted to say i love your pics


----------



## phiphi

loves said:


> yeah i'm fire walled countrywide on blogspot, most blog addys, FB, youtube and numerous other us sites... pfft
> 
> thanks  i am pretty flat so uh the carre covers "silver lining"



giggles at "silver lining".... i think the carre as a top is brilliant. the brides de gala is one of the best prints. at least you're not firewalled from here though! doesn't work know people need mental breaks during the day!? 



juneping said:


>



LOVE this!!


----------



## phiphi

today in peplum and CLs.


----------



## RedDuchess

platinum_girly said:


> Girl i have big azz feet, i take a 6.5 or 7 in the UK so i guess that would be a US 8.5 or 9


 
That's normal size here in the US, we don't say Big A$$ until about a 10, lol



HeartMyMJs said:


> So lovely!!


 
Thank you



DC-Cutie said:


> Strange Girl, Work it Girl....


Thank you Lady, "Strange Girl"??? is this new slang???



Julide said:


> Love your dress!!!The whole outfit is perfect for easter!


 
Thank you, when I saw the dress I knew immediately...EASTER, it would be nice for a bridal shower too, wedding brunch...maybe I can get 2 more uses out of it...one of these days, lol


----------



## cascherping

Fantastic image - love the pants!


juneping said:


>


----------



## cascherping

Wore this last night; details in my blog. I needed a pop of color - I tend to wear a lot of black clothing.


----------



## Dilostyle

hollyyih said:


> more info on blog



love the lace top where did you get it from?


----------



## mil10

justpeachy4397 said:


> My outfit yesterday



I love your shoes! Where are they from


----------



## janebirkin

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog today...



Could you please tell me the name of your blog, because I find your outfits very pretty.


----------



## Nekko

Forever21 tshirt
thrifted maxi skirt
BCBG belt
Aldo clutch
Deena & Ozzy studded wedge


----------



## its_a_keeper

cascherping said:


> Wore this last night; details in my blog. I needed a pop of color - I tend to wear a lot of black clothing.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-26-2012-163.jpg



love the pop of color! Looks great!


----------



## hollyyih

Dilostyle said:


> love the lace top where did you get it from?


 Forever 21!


----------



## hollyyih

my work ootd. more info on blog


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> today in peplum and CLs.



Perfection!


----------



## sharilie

Nekko said:
			
		

> Forever21 tshirt
> thrifted maxi skirt
> BCBG belt
> Aldo clutch
> Deena & Ozzy studded wedge



Great look!


----------



## angie82

Today's work outfit:






Thank you for letting me share


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> Wore this last night; details in my blog. I needed a pop of color - I tend to wear a lot of black clothing.



and it is a perfect pop of colour! 



Nekko said:


> Forever21 tshirt
> thrifted maxi skirt
> BCBG belt
> Aldo clutch
> Deena & Ozzy studded wedge



totally awesome!



hollyyih said:


> my work ootd. more info on blog



love this!



Samia said:


> Perfection!



thank you samia!! 



angie82 said:


> Today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



you look fantastic angie!


----------



## phiphi

today's work ootd - more pics in the blog


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> today's work ootd - more pics in the blog



I hate you.  How is it possible for one person to look gorgeous each and every day?


----------



## loves

phiphi said:


> today's work ootd - more pics in the blog



perfection! ps. i can see this! dunno why her


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## jigga85

H&M Vest/Shirt
Zara Jeans
John Galliano Sunglasses
Timberland Boots
Givenchy Pandora
Accessories (H&M, XXI)
Michael Kors Watch


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I hate you.  How is it possible for one person to look gorgeous each and every day?



you're the sweetest!



loves said:


> perfection! ps. i can see this! dunno why her



yay!! a breach in the firewall!!  thank you!



platinum_girly said:


>



lovely!!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Nekko

phiphi said:


> totally awesome!



Thank you sooo much


----------



## Nekko

phiphi said:


> today's work ootd - more pics in the blog



Love this outfit.  Especially the darling shoes 



platinum_girly said:


>



Love it!! It's so summer fresh! I wish it was warm enough here to wear that.



jigga85 said:


> H&M Vest/Shirt
> Zara Jeans
> John Galliano Sunglasses
> Timberland Boots
> Givenchy Pandora
> Accessories (H&M, XXI)
> Michael Kors Watch



Looking awesome, and the setting is amazing.



angelastoel said:


>



So spring! I love it


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## phiphi

Nekko said:


> Love this outfit.  Especially the darling shoes



thank you!!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



love the cardi!!


----------



## cascherping

phiphi said:


> today's work ootd - more pics in the blog


I literally heart this top! Great styling!



platinum_girly said:


>


Fantastic!


angelastoel said:


>


I really like how you paired the pastels! 



jigga85 said:


> H&M Vest/Shirt
> Zara Jeans
> John Galliano Sunglasses
> Timberland Boots
> Givenchy Pandora
> Accessories (H&M, XXI)
> Michael Kors Watch


Great accessories!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


As always, love your outfit!


----------



## Chipper

Twinsies!  Me and a co-woker's outfit at the ViX office today...loving our Brandy Melville vests:


----------



## quynh_1206

Chipper said:


> Twinsies! Me and a co-woker's outfit at the ViX office today...loving our Brandy Melville vests:


 
So cute! I love your the lace shorts.


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


 
Beautiful outfit and I love how your cute little dog is always in the picture.


----------



## quynh_1206

angelastoel said:


>


 
Love everything!


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> today's work ootd - more pics in the blog


 
Such a pretty top!


----------



## Chipper

quynh_1206 said:


> So cute! I love your the lace shorts.



I'm on the right, but my co-worker thanks you!  She got them from Free People


----------



## weibaobai

HI Quynh~ Thanks..mei's my little side kick!


quynh_1206 said:


> Beautiful outfit and I love how your cute little dog is always in the picture.


 
Thank you cascherping 


cascherping said:


> As always, love your outfit!


 
Thanks Phiphi!


phiphi said:


> love the cardi!!


----------



## weibaobai

I was just about to get that heart top from jcrew...it's so adorable and looks wonderful on you but I just didnt think I can pull it off.  Now, i'm regretting not giving it a try!



phiphi said:


> today's work ootd - more pics in the blog


----------



## platinum_girly

jigga85 said:


> H&M Vest/Shirt
> Zara Jeans
> John Galliano Sunglasses
> Timberland Boots
> Givenchy Pandora
> Accessories (H&M, XXI)
> Michael Kors Watch


 
Loooking gooooooood! Love the gilet 



phiphi said:


> lovely!!


 
Thankyou lady, you of course look stunning as always 



Nekko said:


> Love it!! It's so summer fresh! I wish it was warm enough here to wear that.


 
Thankyou girl, and trust me i have learnt to enjoy it while i can because one day it is so hot and sunny and the next will be pouring of rain 



cascherping said:


> Fantastic!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo



Chipper said:


> Twinsies! Me and a co-woker's outfit at the ViX office today...loving our Brandy Melville vests:


 
Totally love it, now both of these looks are right up my street!


----------



## Chipper

platinum_girly said:


> Loooking gooooooood! Love the gilet
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou lady, you of course look stunning as always
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou girl, and trust me i have learnt to enjoy it while i can because one day it is so hot and sunny and the next will be pouring of rain
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou sweetie xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love it, now both of these looks are right up my street!



Thank you so much!  Gotta love outfits that will brighten up the workspace, y'know?


----------



## phiphi

quynh_1206 said:


> Such a pretty top!



thank you quynh!



weibaobai said:


> I was just about to get that heart top from jcrew...it's so adorable and looks wonderful on you but I just didnt think I can pull it off.  Now, i'm regretting not giving it a try!



aw!! you can pull everything off - you are so chic!



platinum_girly said:


> Loooking gooooooood! Love the gilet
> 
> Thankyou lady, you of course look stunning as always



you are so sweet. thank you!


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:
			
		

> today's work ootd - more pics in the blog


I love your style and the way you put things together is amazing! You are an inspiration to me 




			
				jigga85 said:
			
		

> H&M Vest/Shirt
> Zara Jeans
> John Galliano Sunglasses
> Timberland Boots
> Givenchy Pandora
> Accessories (H&M, XXI)
> Michael Kors Watch


Fierce! And I love that Pandora too!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-modemeisjes-for-lakeside-event.html






			
				weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog...



So many great outfits! I love them all!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angie82

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


 
Nice cardi / jacket.  Love the blouse


----------



## ameerah

Sam Edelman sandals
Vintage marino orlandi italian learher bag




At our terrace in Dubai. Am 8 months pregnant&#128147;


----------



## juneping




----------



## platinum_girly

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1681159
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman sandals
> Vintage marino orlandi italian learher bag
> 
> View attachment 1681161
> 
> 
> At our terrace in Dubai. Am 8 months pregnant&#55357;&#56467;


 
Those sandals are fab! and awww at the bump, i am getting really broody lately


----------



## rx4dsoul

ameerah said:
			
		

> Sam Edelman sandals
> Vintage marino orlandi italian learher bag
> 
> At our terrace in Dubai. Am 8 months pregnantddc93



Congratulations! Youre a hot mama-to-be 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Love your shoes june 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## phiphi

Samia said:


> I love your style and the way you put things together is amazing! You are an inspiration to me
> 
> Fierce! And I love that Pandora too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you so much samia! that's just the sweetest! 



ameerah said:


> View attachment 1681159
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman sandals
> Vintage marino orlandi italian learher bag
> 
> View attachment 1681161
> 
> 
> At our terrace in Dubai. Am 8 months pregnant&#128147;



you are such a cute mommy-to-be!! love this!



juneping said:


>



argh!! i should have bought the isabel marant shoes when they came out!! you look fantastic june!!


----------



## phiphi

blog OOTD


----------



## ameerah

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Those sandals are fab! and awww at the bump, i am getting really broody lately



Im seding you baby dusts!!!! Babies are the best "thing" in life!


----------



## ameerah

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Congratulations! Youre a hot mama-to-be
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Angie82.  The blouse is actually just a ruffled t shirt!  



angie82 said:


> Nice cardi / jacket. Love the blouse


----------



## Jokili




----------



## platinum_girly

ameerah said:


> Im seding you baby dusts!!!! Babies are the best "thing" in life!


 
Awww you are so sweet


----------



## hunniesochic

Jokili said:


>




You look so cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1681159
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman sandals
> Vintage marino orlandi italian learher bag
> 
> View attachment 1681161
> 
> 
> At our terrace in Dubai. Am 8 months pregnant&#128147;


You're glowing! So pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

Chic fab!


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> blog OOTD


----------



## loves

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1681159
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman sandals
> Vintage marino orlandi italian learher bag
> 
> View attachment 1681161
> 
> 
> At our terrace in Dubai. Am 8 months pregnant&#128147;



you look fabulous, i didn't even notice you are pregnant. congrats!


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## Eva1991

phiphi said:


> blog OOTD




GREAT look! Flawless!!!


----------



## cswcarol

Work outfit from last week- Polka dots & lace!!


----------



## PrincessBal

Weekend outfit


----------



## SongbirdDiva

OOTD- Fringe Mint 
















Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## justpeachy4397

mil10 said:


> I love your shoes! Where are they from



Thanks! They're prada


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## ninja_please

cswcarol said:


> Work outfit from last week- Polka dots & lace!!



You look so cute! May I ask where you got that skirt?


----------



## cascherping

PrincessBal said:


> Weekend outfit


 
Very cute!



SongbirdDiva said:


> OOTD- Fringe Mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies


 
Love the jacket!



justpeachy4397 said:


>


 
Fantastic outfit!


----------



## ninja_please

Out getting fencing gear.


----------



## cascherping

cswcarol said:


> Work outfit from last week- Polka dots & lace!!


 
 Love the combination of lace and the polka dots!


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


>



 love!


----------



## cswcarol

ninja_please said:
			
		

> You look so cute! May I ask where you got that skirt?



Is from Mango!


----------



## cswcarol

cascherping said:
			
		

> Love the combination of lace and the polka dots!



Thanks! Hope you're having a lovely wkend!


----------



## pinkpol15h

cswcarol said:


> Work outfit from last week- Polka dots & lace!!



The combo reminds me a lot of a JCrew catalogue.


----------



## cswcarol

pinkpol15h said:
			
		

> The combo reminds me a lot of a JCrew catalogue.



Thanks!  J crew is a bit out of my reach..international shipping is ridiculously high, and we can't use promo codes...


----------



## Jokili

hunniesochic said:


> You look so cute!


Thanks.


----------



## Rafaela G.




----------



## Jokili

^Nice.


----------



## Eva1991

justpeachy4397 said:


>



Love the simplicity of this outfit!!!


----------



## cbrooke

Jokili said:


>


 
Can you please tell me what brand your purse is (Alexander Wang?) and where you got it....I ADORE it!


----------



## platinum_girly

Rafaela G. said:


>


 
This look is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So here's a slightly different outfit of the day, just for the fun of it.  Here in Norway (where I live) we have a national costume called a "bunad". The bunad comes in a great many region-specific variations, and usually signalizes which part of the country you and your family come from. They're very expensive, as they're hand-made and usually have a lot of silver and other precious materials, but most Norwegians (especially the girls) get one either for their 18th birthday or when they get confirmed at 14-15. Even though they're quite expensive (usually around 6-8000USD), we love to wear them and bring them out whenever we can. 

Today I wore mine to the Christening of my adorable little nephew and figured, well, why not show it off!  Just for the fun of it, of course. So here's me in my very traditional national costume/"bunad".  And yes, those are cake pops in my hands. Nevermind those.  Haha!


----------



## Jokili

cbrooke said:


> Can you please tell me what brand your purse is (Alexander Wang?) and where you got it....I ADORE it!



Purse is no name. I bought it in second hand shop.


----------



## chloe_chanel

PlaceboGiraffe said:
			
		

> So here's a slightly different outfit of the day, just for the fun of it.  Here in Norway (where I live) we have a national costume called a "bunad". The bunad comes in a great many region-specific variations, and usually signalizes which part of the country you and your family come from. They're very expensive, as they're hand-made and usually have a lot of silver and other precious materials, but most Norwegians (especially the girls) get one either for their 18th birthday or when they get confirmed at 14-15. Even though they're quite expensive (usually around 6-8000USD), we love to wear them and bring them out whenever we can.
> 
> Today I wore mine to the Christening of my adorable little nephew and figured, well, why not show it off!  Just for the fun of it, of course. So here's me in my very traditional national costume/"bunad".  And yes, those are cake pops in my hands. Nevermind those.  Haha!



This is so cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## its_a_keeper

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's a slightly different outfit of the day, just for the fun of it.  Here in Norway (where I live) we have a national costume called a "bunad". The bunad comes in a great many region-specific variations, and usually signalizes which part of the country you and your family come from. They're very expensive, as they're hand-made and usually have a lot of silver and other precious materials, but most Norwegians (especially the girls) get one either for their 18th birthday or when they get confirmed at 14-15. Even though they're quite expensive (usually around 6-8000USD), we love to wear them and bring them out whenever we can.
> 
> Today I wore mine to the Christening of my adorable little nephew and figured, well, why not show it off!  Just for the fun of it, of course. So here's me in my very traditional national costume/"bunad".  And yes, those are cake pops in my hands. Nevermind those.  Haha!



Cute traditional one! Looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I am wearing today. Balenciaga bag. Levi's ID curve jeans. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## bagfashionista

Rafaela G. said:


>


 

Gorgeous! Love the bag!

Me for church today:


----------



## hollyyih

Rafaela G. said:


>




love the clutch!


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog


----------



## justpeachy4397

Today's outfit


----------



## justpeachy4397

Today's outfit - sorry for last post!


----------



## LaToyaForever

I had a funky fresh day today, I absolutely loooove my jeans. For more pics and details you can visit my website.


----------



## r15324

Hey ladies!~ Haven't stepped in here for a while now, you all look so fantastic!

Here's me in a shopping outfit in Hong Kong earlier in the week:

Shirt Miu Miu
Top PRADA
Brooch Miu Miu
Trousers Burberry Prorsum
Shoes (not shown) Christian Louboutin

and my friend wears

T-shirt Louis Vuitton
Shoes (not shown) Bally


----------



## r15324

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1684075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684076
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684077
> 
> 
> I had a funky fresh day today, I absolutely loooove my jeans. For more pics and details you can visit my website.



I do LOVE the jeans!


----------



## ninja_please




----------



## Mia Bella

Ever lambskin jacket
Dress with cut out design - Zara
Sandal with buckles - Zara
Balenciaga A4 Papier Tote in Milky Way


----------



## justpeachy4397

ninja_please said:


>



chic!


----------



## jyuuri

With my Alexander Wang Rocco !

Topshop blazer 
Equipment blouse 
Topshop tights 
Boots 
Topshop belt


----------



## cbrooke

Jokili said:


> Purse is no name. I bought it in second hand shop.


 
Well, it looks fabulous and very high end so great find! Thank you for letting me know


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Hey ladies!~ Haven't stepped in here for a while now, you all look so fantastic!
> 
> Here's me in a shopping outfit in Hong Kong earlier in the week:
> 
> Shirt Miu Miu
> Top PRADA
> Brooch Miu Miu
> Trousers Burberry Prorsum
> Shoes (not shown) Christian Louboutin
> 
> and my friend wears
> 
> T-shirt Louis Vuitton
> Shoes (not shown) Bally



looking so good! hope you had a fabulous time in HK


----------



## its_a_keeper

bagfashionista said:


> Me for church today:


 

classy and pretty! Me Likey!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Today's outfit


 
Love it! Looks great!



r15324 said:


> Hey ladies!~ Haven't stepped in here for a while now, you all look so fantastic!
> 
> Here's me in a shopping outfit in Hong Kong earlier in the week:


 
Love the snapshot and you two look great!


----------



## platinum_girly

I have been suffering with a cold the past few days so please excuse the 'bunged up' look


----------



## juneping

me yesterday...


----------



## justpeachy4397

juneping said:
			
		

> me yesterday...



Gorgeous. Love your shoes!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> me yesterday...


 
sooo pretty June! Me likey!


----------



## Marlina

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1684075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684076
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684077
> 
> 
> I had a funky fresh day today, I absolutely loooove my jeans. For more pics and details you can visit my website.



LOVE your skin color. And the outfit look good on ya !


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales 







More pics on my blog


----------



## phiphi

Samia said:


>





Eva1991 said:


> GREAT look! Flawless!!!



thank you ladies!!! you're the best!


----------



## phiphi

outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs. more pics in the blog.


----------



## its_a_keeper

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Hot! You look kinda mysteriouse with that outfit!



phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs. more pics in the blog.



Classy and so simple chic


----------



## juneping

justpeachy4397 said:


> Gorgeous. Love your shoes!





its_a_keeper said:


> sooo pretty June! Me likey!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## Samia

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs. more pics in the blog.


Lovely outfit!


----------



## Asia_Leone

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Love this !


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my outfit of the day!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog post today.  Took this dress home from the store but she's going back.. not feeling it : (


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog..


----------



## kellynt

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



you are so pretty, i like your style you got great figure too


----------



## phiphi

its_a_keeper said:


> Hot! You look kinda mysteriouse with that outfit!
> 
> Classy and so simple chic



thank you!!



Samia said:


> Lovely outfit!



thanks samia!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today.  Took this dress home from the store but she's going back.. not feeling it : (
> 
> View attachment 1685179



aw! i like the dress though!! 



weibaobai said:


> per my blog..



you are the cuteness!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks PhiPhi. You're super cute and elegant too!




phiphi said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks samia!
> 
> 
> 
> aw! i like the dress though!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are the cuteness!!!


----------



## Jokili

cbrooke said:


> Well, it looks fabulous and very high end so great find! Thank you for letting me know


Thanks. 
You're welcome.




phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs. more pics in the blog.


Like.


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs. more pics in the blog.


lovely shoes!!!



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the day!



I love those Zara shoes...and the Swing is absolutely beautiful too


----------



## rx4dsoul

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



fabulous and beautiful!!!


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Thanks PhiPhi. You're super cute and elegant too!



thank you wei!



rx4dsoul said:


> lovely shoes!!!
> 
> I love those Zara shoes...and the Swing is absolutely beautiful too



 thanks!!


----------



## LVDragon07

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the day!



Omgosh the blouse looks amazing and so lovely on you! The whole outfit does! 
I got both neon pink and green and love them  nice pop of color!


----------



## ninja_please

justpeachy4397 said:


> chic!


 
Thank you for the sweet comment!


----------



## cascherping

Wore my favorite Celine jacket over the weekend - meant to post it yesterday.


----------



## cascherping

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


 
That skirt is KILLER!



phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs. more pics in the blog.


Love the nautical vibe! 



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the day!


 
Love the casual chic look!


View attachment 1685179

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]



weibaobai said:


> per my blog..


 
Great pop of color with the shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks cascherping!



cascherping said:


> Great pop of color with the shoes!


----------



## airborne

weibaobai - nicely detailed look, that jacket is super amazing


----------



## Jokili




----------



## Asia_Leone

LVDragon07 said:


> Omgosh the blouse looks amazing and so lovely on you! The whole outfit does!
> I got both neon pink and green and love them  nice pop of color!



Thank you!!


----------



## frl.lara

this is what i wore yesterday for dinner with friends

jeans & blouse :: zara
heels :: louboutin
bag :: louis vuitton
necklace :: lee angel


----------



## loves

cascherping said:


> Wore my favorite Celine jacket over the weekend - meant to post it yesterday.



gorgeous jacket!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cascherping said:
			
		

> Wore my favorite Celine jacket over the weekend - meant to post it yesterday.



Love your outfit and the jacket of course! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

frl.lara said:
			
		

> this is what i wore yesterday for dinner with friends
> 
> jeans & blouse :: zara
> heels :: louboutin
> bag :: louis vuitton
> necklace :: lee angel



Classic and chic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

cascherping said:


> Wore my favorite Celine jacket over the weekend - meant to post it yesterday.





Jokili said:


> .





frl.lara said:


> this is what i wore yesterday for dinner with friends



All of you look lovely


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>


 
skirt and Blazer looking great together June!


----------



## quynh_1206

frl.lara said:


> this is what i wore yesterday for dinner with friends
> 
> jeans & blouse :: zara
> heels :: louboutin
> bag :: louis vuitton
> necklace :: lee angel


 
Love this...you look beautiful.


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> Wore my favorite Celine jacket over the weekend - meant to post it yesterday.



love this!!! you look fabulous!



cascherping said:


> Love the nautical vibe!



thank you cascherping!!



Jokili said:


>



very elegant! love this!



frl.lara said:


> this is what i wore yesterday for dinner with friends
> 
> jeans & blouse :: zara
> heels :: louboutin
> bag :: louis vuitton
> necklace :: lee angel



you look fabulous - i love how you worked the neutral/nudes! so chic!



juneping said:


>



i love the blazer on you - so adorable juneping!!!


----------



## phiphi

today's work OOTD -


----------



## bagladyseattle

HOPE collection dress w/ Lanvin booties.   Outfit from blog post.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## weibaobai

You look so chic!



juneping said:


>


 

Phi Phi, You look great with the bold colors!


phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD -


----------



## Prada_Princess

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday Evening OOTD-Scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



OMG  gorgeous


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, phiphi!



phiphi said:


> love this!!! you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you cascherping!!
> 
> 
> 
> very elegant! love this!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous - i love how you worked the neutral/nudes! so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the blazer on you - so adorable juneping!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...



Love your casual outfits! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cascherping

juneping said:


>


 
Gorgeous jacket!



phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD -


 
OMG - I have the same J. Crew jacket! (I think we have similiar taste Love, love the way you styled it with the pink neon pop!



bagladyseattle said:


> HOPE collection dress w/ Lanvin booties. Outfit from blog post.


 
Very casual chic - really like it!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 
Love the stripes! Can I ask what camera/lens you use for your photos? They always look so nice!


----------



## LABAG

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD -


 Lovely Red Blazer-and your outfit so pulled together! May I ask about sizing? Ive never bought Jcrew-and there is only a 14 left. I normally wear a 12 blazer-would this do?


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Casherping~ Thank you...I use the Olympus Pen EPL3. It's been a really great camera!




cascherping said:


> Love the stripes! Can I ask what camera/lens you use for your photos? They always look so nice!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> skirt and Blazer looking great together June!





phiphi said:


> love this!!! you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you cascherping!!
> 
> 
> 
> very elegant! love this!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous - i love how you worked the neutral/nudes! so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the blazer on you - so adorable juneping!!!





weibaobai said:


> You look so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi Phi, You look great with the bold colors!





cascherping said:


> Gorgeous jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - I have the same J. Crew jacket! (I think we have similiar taste Love, love the way you styled it with the pink neon pop!
> 
> 
> 
> Very casual chic - really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the stripes! Can I ask what camera/lens you use for your photos? They always look so nice!



 ladies!!


----------



## phiphi

bagladyseattle said:


> HOPE collection dress w/ Lanvin booties.   Outfit from blog post.



so pretty!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



love this top!



weibaobai said:


> Phi Phi, You look great with the bold colors!



thank you so much hun! 



cascherping said:


> OMG - I have the same J. Crew jacket! (I think we have similiar taste Love, love the way you styled it with the pink neon pop!



yay for blazer twins!!  thank you dear!



LABAG said:


> Lovely Red Blazer-and your outfit so pulled together! May I ask about sizing? Ive never bought Jcrew-and there is only a 14 left. I normally wear a 12 blazer-would this do?



hi LA!! thank you!! nice to see you outside of the DVF thread!  i took a 0 in this blazer which is my regular jcrew sizing (using DVF as a reference point, i'm a 2 in wraps, 0 in blouses, and P in the ibiza cardi) this blazeris a boxier cut so i'm not sure sizing up would work. you could call the 1800 # and ask the personal shopper to find you your size. HTH!! xox


----------



## BentleyCoco

Today it's Blue! 
I love blue and white outfits! 




A great day to all of you!!!


----------



## Slavisa

Teal dress with navy belt


----------



## platinum_girly

Michael kors tote:


----------



## Wilmaerika

Me today. Just rediscovered my D&G leopard-pattern beachwear tote and I'm off to the gym! (Ps - sorry for the terrible quality of the pic...)


----------



## kcf68

BentleyCoco said:


> Today it's Blue!
> I love blue and white outfits!
> 
> View attachment 1688254
> 
> 
> A great day to all of you!!!



Cute outfit


----------



## luciabugia

Slavisa said:


> Teal dress with navy belt


 
Oh, lala! Gorgeous!  It is not easy to rock body con dresses but you hit perfect 10!


----------



## luciabugia

Wilmaerika said:


> Me today. Just rediscovered my D&G leopard-pattern beachwear tote and I'm off to the gym! (Ps - sorry for the terrible quality of the pic...)


 
Wow, you look like that going to the gym?! I'm embarrass now..


----------



## luciabugia

This was me yesterday.  Picture via my blog


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## its_a_keeper

Slavisa said:


> Teal dress with navy belt


 
aww, you look always so cute! Nice dress color!



Wilmaerika said:


> Me today. Just rediscovered my D&G leopard-pattern beachwear tote and I'm off to the gym! (Ps - sorry for the terrible quality of the pic...)


 
Love your pants! Great with the white T


----------



## phiphi

BentleyCoco said:


> Today it's Blue!
> I love blue and white outfits!
> 
> View attachment 1688254
> 
> 
> A great day to all of you!!!



and a great day to you! you look fantastic!



Slavisa said:


> Teal dress with navy belt



that dress is amazing on you! you look gorgeous!



platinum_girly said:


> Michael kors tote:



oh that is such a fun tote!!!! are they very heavy hun?



Wilmaerika said:


> Me today. Just rediscovered my D&G leopard-pattern beachwear tote and I'm off to the gym! (Ps - sorry for the terrible quality of the pic...)



very very cool! love this outfit and the tote too!



luciabugia said:


> This was me yesterday.  Picture via my blog
> 
> View attachment 1688391



you look fantastic! you wear the yellow/mustard colour so wear.



angelastoel said:


>



fierce!


----------



## phiphi

work OOTD with DVF - more pics in the blog


----------



## cfca22

Slavisa said:


> Teal dress with navy belt



Love your dress and the color. You look very pretty in this dress 


Wilmaerika said:


> Me today. Just rediscovered my D&G leopard-pattern beachwear tote and I'm off to the gym! (Ps - sorry for the terrible quality of the pic...)



Like the outfit


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> This was me yesterday.  Picture via my blog



Love the easy casual vibe 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> work OOTD with DVF - more pics in the blog



Lovely Dior! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## airborne

platinum_girly said:


> Michael kors tote:


 love the hair



phiphi said:


> work OOTD with DVF - more pics in the blog



 so classy


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> oh that is such a fun tote!!!! are they very heavy hun?


 
TBH it is not as heavy as my Darcy bag but not as light as say my JJ winters bag (just giving randoms here lol) So i guess it is an in between, but then again i do load it up with tonnes of stuff 



phiphi said:


> work OOTD with DVF - more pics in the blog


 
Beautiful outfit, you make me crave some Loubs 



airborne said:


> love the hair


 
Thankyou babe xoxo


----------



## Leighsdesign

This Proenza Schouler skirt needs to be appreciated from all angles.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> This Proenza Schouler skirt needs to be appreciated from all angles.



ITA! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bag in black

Leighsdesign said:


> This Proenza Schouler skirt needs to be appreciated from all angles.


 the skirt is a dream , wonderful


----------



## Wilmaerika

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> This Proenza Schouler skirt needs to be appreciated from all angles.



Gorgeous skirt! Looking great!!


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


>


 
love the slacks and sandals combo! They go great together.
I am just missing a a highlighting accent with a pop of color


----------



## Jokili

Thank you all.


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely Dior!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you!!! 



airborne said:


> so classy



thank you airborne!!



platinum_girly said:


> TBH it is not as heavy as my Darcy bag but not as light as say my JJ winters bag (just giving randoms here lol) So i guess it is an in between, but then again i do load it up with tonnes of stuff
> 
> Beautiful outfit, you make me crave some Loubs



LOL. totally understood!! if there is space in a bag, i WILL stuff it to within an inch of its life. mostly all my kids' stuff, but i carry a lot of crap too.  and thank you sweets!



Leighsdesign said:


> This Proenza Schouler skirt needs to be appreciated from all angles.



i agree!! what a great skirt!



juneping said:


>



love this!



Jokili said:


> Thank you all.



too cute!


----------



## Eva1991

phiphi said:


> work OOTD with DVF - more pics in the blog



Chic and fashionable at the same time!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

Jokili said:


> Thank you all.



Love the way you tied your scarf!!!


----------



## Eva1991

juneping said:


>



Love your outfit june!!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## Rafaela G.




----------



## its_a_keeper

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



I love your shorts!



Rafaela G. said:


>



awww, you look so cute.


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog post today.. colored blazer and tie-dye!  
More pictures : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/04/colored-blazer-and-tie-dye.html


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 
Lovely as always.



Rafaela G. said:


>


 
Colored blazer, yay!  Love it!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Luciabugia~Thanks 


luciabugia said:


> Lovely as always.
> !


----------



## weibaobai

Hi!  Thanks so much!



its_a_keeper said:


> I love your shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> awww, you look so cute.


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend everybody


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> love the slacks and sandals combo! They go great together.
> I am just missing a a highlighting accent with a pop of color





phiphi said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you airborne!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. totally understood!! if there is space in a bag, i WILL stuff it to within an inch of its life. mostly all my kids' stuff, but i carry a lot of crap too.  and thank you sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> i agree!! what a great skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> love this!
> 
> 
> 
> too cute!





Eva1991 said:


> Love your outfit june!!!!



 ladies!!


----------



## Julide

Jokili said:


> Thank you all.



Love the scarf!!!


----------



## ameerah

Maxi dress, koton cardigan and flipflop slippers...  Roberto cavalli Glasses, massimo dutti bag, guess watch, coach bangle... Eight months pregnant with baby boy


----------



## rx4dsoul

ameerah said:
			
		

> Maxi dress, koton cardigan and flipflop slippers...  Roberto cavalli Glasses, massimo dutti bag, guess watch, coach bangle... Eight months pregnant with baby boy


Oh you look beautiful and glowing! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend everybody



The green complements your red hair ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## janebirkin

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...



Could you please tell me the name of your blog, please ? TIA


----------



## platinum_girly

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1690735
> 
> 
> Maxi dress, koton cardigan and flipflop slippers... Roberto cavalli Glasses, massimo dutti bag, guess watch, coach bangle... Eight months pregnant with baby boy


 
Awww you are seriously adorable and have beautiful maternity style 



rx4dsoul said:


> The green complements your red hair !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thanks girl, my hubby called me 'Poison ivy'


----------



## phiphi

Eva1991 said:


> Chic and fashionable at the same time!!!!



thank you eva!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



cute shorts!!



Rafaela G. said:


>



very nice!! love it!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today.. colored blazer and tie-dye!
> More pictures : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/04/colored-blazer-and-tie-dye.html
> 
> View attachment 1690086



cute!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody



happy weekend too!! love the green on you!



ameerah said:


> View attachment 1690735
> 
> 
> Maxi dress, koton cardigan and flipflop slippers...  Roberto cavalli Glasses, massimo dutti bag, guess watch, coach bangle... Eight months pregnant with baby boy



you are so adorable - glowing and beautiful. perfect outfit.


----------



## angelastoel

today taking out my new Loubs for the first time!


----------



## BentleyCoco

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1690735
> 
> 
> Maxi dress, koton cardigan and flipflop slippers...  Roberto cavalli Glasses, massimo dutti bag, guess watch, coach bangle... Eight months pregnant with baby boy


you look absolutly great!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

angelastoel said:


> today taking out my new Loubs for the first time!



_Dit vind ik je echt geweldig staan super
Jaloers op je shoes _


----------



## BentleyCoco

phiphi said:


> work OOTD with DVF - more pics in the blog


you look sooooooo grat!!!!


----------



## cbrooke

angelastoel said:


> today taking out my new Loubs for the first time!


 
LOVE everything!!!


----------



## cascherping

Great neutral and neon color combo! And adorable dog



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 
Great bag; love the outfit!


Rafaela G. said:


>


 
Love the way you cuffed your pants - cute outfit!


luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today.. colored blazer and tie-dye!
> More pictures : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/04/colored-blazer-and-tie-dye.html
> 
> View attachment 1690086


 
Hot outfit! 


platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody


 
You're absolutely glowing! Great maxi dress!


ameerah said:


> View attachment 1690735
> 
> 
> Maxi dress, koton cardigan and flipflop slippers... Roberto cavalli Glasses, massimo dutti bag, guess watch, coach bangle... Eight months pregnant with baby boy


----------



## Eva1991

angelastoel said:


> today taking out my new Loubs for the first time!



Love everything about this look, especially your hat!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Sorry for the messy guest room in the background


----------



## its_a_keeper

angelastoel said:


> today taking out my new Loubs for the first time!



Pretty shoes and nice combo with the Jeans!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Sorry for the messy guest room in the background



Pretty outfit.


----------



## Nekko

Thrifted leather jacket and belt
Arnold Churgin booties from a vintage store
Urban outfitter tights
Dress from local boutique
Versace shades
Balenciaga purse
Aritzia cardigan


----------



## Jokili

angelastoel said:


> today taking out my new Loubs for the first time!


Love this, especially shoes.

*phiphi, Eva1991, Julide * thanks.


----------



## PrincessBal

Since the weather isn't cooperating I had to get a new jacket! Meet my new Parka! hehe! Have a great Sunday ladies!


----------



## phiphi

BentleyCoco said:


> you look sooooooo grat!!!!



aw thank you so much bentley!!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Sorry for the messy guest room in the background



adorable!



Nekko said:


> Thrifted leather jacket and belt
> Arnold Churgin booties from a vintage store
> Urban outfitter tights
> Dress from local boutique
> Versace shades
> Balenciaga purse
> Aritzia cardigan



you're so cute! the tights are really cool!



PrincessBal said:


> Since the weather isn't cooperating I had to get a new jacket! Meet my new Parka! hehe! Have a great Sunday ladies!



love the jacket!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phi phi!


phiphi said:


> cute shorts!!


 
Thank you casherping! 


cascherping said:


> Great neutral and neon color combo! And adorable dog


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> happy weekend too!! love the green on you!


 


cascherping said:


> Hot outfit!


 
Thankyou lovely ladies :kiss:


----------



## Nekko

phiphi said:


> you're so cute! the tights are really cool!
> !



Thank you so much!


----------



## Elsie87

Dinner look:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog today! Loving this top!  More pictures on the blog


----------



## luciabugia

Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Gorgeous bag and equally gorgeous outfit!


----------



## angelastoel

today, with boyfriend jeans


----------



## boxermomof2

angelastoel said:


> today, with boyfriend jeans




I love how you style your new piggies!


----------



## Elsie87

luciabugia said:


> Gorgeous bag and equally gorgeous outfit!


 
Thank you! 

Love your top and bag btw; you look great!


----------



## Elsie87

angelastoel said:


> today, with boyfriend jeans


 
LOVE the entire look!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Nekko said:


> Thrifted leather jacket and belt
> Arnold Churgin booties from a vintage store
> Urban outfitter tights
> Dress from local boutique
> Versace shades
> Balenciaga purse
> Aritzia cardigan



Dope combo! And I love how you did your hair this time. Looks great.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

me and the Fiance getting ready for a family event


----------



## Myrkur

isabel marant sweater, acne hat, abercrombie kids velvet skinny, lanvin sneakers + fat dog.


----------



## ameerah

Love from your 8 month pregnant tpfer!

Jacket - zara
Dress - forever 21
Shoes - charles & keith
Earrings - forever 21
Bag - massimo dutti
Bangle - coach
Evile eye bracelet - bought in istanbul
Watch - guess


----------



## pquiles

New to me CL Rolandos 
BCBG skirt and top 
LV NF GM


----------



## airborne

such a pretty top!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore this morning in the city! More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## Charlie

angelastoel said:


> today taking out my new Loubs for the first time!



Gorgeous! How you like your Pigalles??


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody looks great!


----------



## randr21

pquiles said:
			
		

> New to me CL Rolandos
> BCBG skirt and top
> LV NF GM



Love this outfit, mixing colorblocking and prints.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wow! Everyone's been looking ggreaat lately! Love all the pops of bright color and prints that have been showing up. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juneping




----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:











More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



so elegant! i love both your outfits, E!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog today! Loving this top!  More pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1691913



you look so pretty!



its_a_keeper said:


> Dope combo! And I love how you did your hair this time. Looks great.
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> me and the Fiance getting ready for a family event



such a fashionable pair!!



Myrkur said:


> isabel marant sweater, acne hat, abercrombie kids velvet skinny, lanvin sneakers + fat dog.



fierce!



ameerah said:


> View attachment 1692429
> 
> 
> Love from your 8 month pregnant tpfer!
> 
> Jacket - zara
> Dress - forever 21
> Shoes - charles & keith
> Earrings - forever 21
> Bag - massimo dutti
> Bangle - coach
> Evile eye bracelet - bought in istanbul
> Watch - guess



you are seriously adorable!



pquiles said:


> New to me CL Rolandos
> BCBG skirt and top
> LV NF GM



woot! they look fantastic on you!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore this morning in the city! More pictures are on my blog!



pretty!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody looks great!



love the cobalt blue!



juneping said:


>



great look, as usual juneping!


----------



## phiphi

it's cold here so all bundled up today (i do actually have an outfit in the blog.. LOL) happy monday everyone!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:


> Everybody looks great!



I really like your red hair straight and it goes great with the blue.



juneping said:


>



So stylish June.



Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Fun combo with the print dress



phiphi said:


> such a fashionable pair!!!



Thank you, that is nice to say.


----------



## its_a_keeper

phiphi said:


> it's cold here so all bundled up today (i do actually have an outfit in the blog.. LOL) happy monday everyone!!



Those red pants are hot! They look so great on you!
Wish I could wear red that well.


----------



## Tiare

juneping said:


>



I love those Rag and Bone jeans! They look great on you 

I caved and paid full price for the Goetz print, now your post is making me cave towards finding those purple ones!


----------



## luciabugia

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1692429
> 
> 
> Love from your 8 month pregnant tpfer!
> 
> Jacket - zara
> Dress - forever 21
> Shoes - charles & keith
> Earrings - forever 21
> Bag - massimo dutti
> Bangle - coach
> Evile eye bracelet - bought in istanbul
> Watch - guess



What a pretty pregnant lady! 
and that is SkiDubai at the back!


----------



## luciabugia

platinum_girly said:


> Everybody looks great!


Hot as always!



juneping said:


>


Very nice!



Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Nice dress and loving the shoes!



phiphi said:


> it's cold here so all bundled up today (i do actually have an outfit in the blog.. LOL) happy monday everyone!!



Very elegant!  Thanks for your compliment


----------



## ameerah

luciabugia said:
			
		

> What a pretty pregnant lady!
> and that is SkiDubai at the back!



Yes it is ski dubai from mall of emirates!  i live 5 minutes away!


----------



## ameerah

luciabugia said:
			
		

> From my blog today! Loving this top!  More pictures on the blog



Very classy! Love the purples!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## Nekko

^you look amazing!!






Work outfit

Versace for H&M skirt
Aritzia Shirt
Urban Outfitter Tights
Gucci Purse


----------



## Asia_Leone

I have been pretty busy so now just catching up...here are a "few" OOTD for me!  xo


----------



## mrs moulds

pquiles said:


> New to me CL Rolandos
> BCBG skirt and top
> LV NF GM



Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## Julide

Asia_Leone said:


> I have been pretty busy so now just catching up...here are a "few" OOTD for me!  xo



Love your peplum(sp?) dress!!!!


----------



## airborne

super cute, wow that scarf simply adorable 





phiphi said:


> it's cold here so all bundled up today (i do actually have an outfit in the blog.. LOL) happy monday everyone!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> I have been pretty busy so now just catching up...here are a "few" OOTD for me!  xo



Oh lovely Outfits! Love the photos too!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## phiphi

its_a_keeper said:


> Those red pants are hot! They look so great on you! Wish I could wear red that well.



thank you so much!!



luciabugia said:


> Very elegant!  Thanks for your compliment



thank you!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



adorable!



Nekko said:


> ^you look amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work outfit
> 
> Versace for H&M skirt
> Aritzia Shirt
> Urban Outfitter Tights
> Gucci Purse



love the skirt!



Asia_Leone said:


> I have been pretty busy so now just catching up...here are a "few" OOTD for me!  xo



great outfits!



airborne said:


> super cute, wow that scarf simply adorable



thank you airborne! it was a MK collaboration with holt renfrew for breast cancer charity.


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## xoxoCat

Instagram'd!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> love the cobalt blue!


 
It is a gorgeous shade of blue isn't it? I am working up a wardrobe of red, white and blue right now in order to celebrate the Queens jubilee in style 



phiphi said:


> it's cold here so all bundled up today (i do actually have an outfit in the blog.. LOL) happy monday everyone!!


 
Such a beautiful scarf!



its_a_keeper said:


> I really like your red hair straight and it goes great with the blue.


 
Thankyou doll xoxo



luciabugia said:


> Hot as always!


 
Awww you are too sweet, thankyou babe :kiss:


----------



## cascherping

One of my favorite work outfits:


----------



## cascherping

Love the red (and the purse and scarf are fabulous!)



phiphi said:


> it's cold here so all bundled up today (i do actually have an outfit in the blog.. LOL) happy monday everyone!!


 
Great outfit!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 
Love the skirt!


Nekko said:


> ^you look amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work outfit
> 
> Versace for H&M skirt
> Aritzia Shirt
> Urban Outfitter Tights
> Gucci Purse


 
Very classic chic outfit!


justpeachy4397 said:


>


 

Adore the peplum and the pleated maxi skirt is gorgeous!


Asia_Leone said:


> I have been pretty busy so now just catching up...here are a "few" OOTD for me!  xo


----------



## Wilmaerika

cascherping said:


> One of my favorite work outfits:
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg


 

BEAUTIFUL!! Red suits you REALLY well!! You're gorgeous!!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## ShoeLover

At the park this weekend:


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Phiphi and Cascherping!!



phiphi said:


> thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> love the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you airborne! it was a MK collaboration with holt renfrew for breast cancer charity.


 


cascherping said:


> Love the red (and the purse and scarf are fabulous!)
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the skirt!
> 
> 
> Very classic chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Adore the peplum and the pleated maxi skirt is gorgeous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> At the park this weekend:



You look awesome, Emmy!


----------



## Nekko

phiphi said:


> love the skirt!



Thank you 



cascherping said:


> Very classic chic outfit!



Thank you 


Here is my outfit of the day today.


Here's my outfit of the day






Forever21 top
Aritzia cardigan
Romwe hi-lo skirt and tights


----------



## hunniesochic

Everyone look so beautiful!


----------



## phiphi

kiwishopper said:


> What I wore this morning in the city! More pictures are on my blog!



great pop of colour!



justpeachy4397 said:


>



very nice!



xoxoCat said:


> Instagram'd!



cute!


platinum_girly said:


> It is a gorgeous shade of blue isn't it? I am working up a wardrobe of red, white and blue right now in order to celebrate the Queens jubilee in style
> 
> Such a beautiful scarf!



thank you!! and a jubilee outfit!! oohh!



cascherping said:


> One of my favorite work outfits:



love this look - classic!



cascherping said:


> Love the red (and the purse and scarf are fabulous!)



thank you so much!!



ShoeLover said:


> At the park this weekend:



fun top!



Nekko said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Here is my outfit of the day today.
> 
> Here's my outfit of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 top
> Aritzia cardigan
> Romwe hi-lo skirt and tights



very cool!


----------



## RedDuchess

Louis Vuitton Mongram Dentelle Speedy
Giuseppe Zanotti crystal flat sandals
Moda(Victoria's Secret) cashmere dress
Pumpkin Leather BCBG jacket
I took the pic before I added my chico's necklace


----------



## am2022

wei are these the YSL Y not bootie???  If it is , we are boot sisters!!!
Love your looks!!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


----------



## airborne

everyone look fab today - nekko love that skirt, red duchess - the bag!


----------



## Asia_Leone

LVDragon07 said:


> Omgosh the blouse looks amazing and so lovely on you! The whole outfit does!
> I got both neon pink and green and love them  nice pop of color!



Ooooh I love the pink one too but it was sold out the store


----------



## Asia_Leone

LVDragon07 said:


> Omgosh the blouse looks amazing and so lovely on you! The whole outfit does!
> I got both neon pink and green and love them  nice pop of color!



P.S. I did a little what I call Fab4 looks for the same top (lol). Just was trying to see how many different styles I can make of it.


----------



## cascherping

Phiphi and Weibaobai - thank you so much!

Wilmaerika - I love the color red, but it's just been recently that I'm actually wearing it (I tend to wear a lot of black). And thank you so much for your comment - trust me, I don't always look like that



Wilmaerika said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! Red suits you REALLY well!! You're gorgeous!!


----------



## LVDragon07

Asia_Leone said:


> Ooooh I love the pink one too but it was sold out the store



Aww lame, they didn't have it online?


----------



## virginiaalamode

Sunday Brunch ensemble...

Silk shirt, Equipment, Jeans, J Brand, Necklace, Chanel, Bag Doo. Ri for Be & D, Shoes, Prada

More on my blog and my Virginia a la Mode facebook page


----------



## virginiaalamode

ShoeLover said:


> At the park this weekend:



Love this look!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink 







_Blazer, Trousers, and Sandals- ZARA; Blue Shirt- H&M _

Via my instagram (@SongbirdDiva4Life)


----------



## Fee4zy

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer, Trousers, and Sandals- ZARA; Blue Shirt- H&M _
> 
> Via my instagram (@SongbirdDiva4Life)



That bag and shoes are perfection with those pants!  Love it.


----------



## angelastoel

@ songbirddiva: your look is perfection!!!!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> @ songbirddiva: your look is perfection!!!!


so stylish !


----------



## hunniesochic

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer, Trousers, and Sandals- ZARA; Blue Shirt- H&M _
> 
> Via my instagram (@SongbirdDiva4Life)


You look very beautiful!


----------



## flower71

justpeachy4397 said:


>


so chic, very exec woman. Lovely !


----------



## flower71

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer, Trousers, and Sandals- ZARA; Blue Shirt- H&M _
> 
> Via my instagram (@SongbirdDiva4Life)


beautiful pic, suits you to perfection!


----------



## hunniesochic

angelastoel said:


> @ songbirddiva: your look is perfection!!!!


Very pretty!


----------



## PinkPeonies

I don't post here much, but I love lurking and seeing what everyone is wearing.

Everyone is looking great and I love all the outfit inspiration I get from you all.

But today I will contribute 

I am on a neon high.

Yikes! Excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## loves

loving the top, no brand just a local boutique


----------



## bb10lue

My outfit today:
Balenciaga Moto jacket
SABA silk shirt
Marcs sweater
ROY jeans


----------



## its_a_keeper

PinkPeonies said:


> I don't post here much, but I love lurking and seeing what everyone is wearing.
> 
> Everyone is looking great and I love all the outfit inspiration I get from you all.
> 
> But today I will contribute
> 
> I am on a neon high.
> 
> Yikes! Excuse the dirty mirror.


 
Love the pop of neon! Great!



loves said:


> loving the top, no brand just a local boutique


 
aww, so pretty. The colors go so well together!


----------



## Jokili




----------



## loves

*it'sakeeper* thank you

*jokili* can't see your pics, prob fire walled

*bb10lue* love this outfit

*pinkpeonies* great necklace

*songbirddiva* LOVE those pants!


----------



## phiphi

RedDuchess said:


> View attachment 1695195
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Mongram Dentelle Speedy
> Giuseppe Zanotti crystal flat sandals
> Moda(Victoria's Secret) cashmere dress
> Pumpkin Leather BCBG jacket
> I took the pic before I added my chico's necklace



totally cute!



Asia_Leone said:


> P.S. I did a little what I call Fab4 looks for the same top (lol). Just was trying to see how many different styles I can make of it.



love each of the fab4!



virginiaalamode said:


> Sunday Brunch ensemble...
> 
> Silk shirt, Equipment, Jeans, J Brand, Necklace, Chanel, Bag Doo. Ri for Be & D, Shoes, Prada
> 
> More on my blog and my Virginia a la Mode facebook page



great blouse!! love stripes!



SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer, Trousers, and Sandals- ZARA; Blue Shirt- H&M _
> 
> Via my instagram (@SongbirdDiva4Life)



you are so fierce!



angelastoel said:


> @ songbirddiva: your look is perfection!!!!



very fun!



PinkPeonies said:


> I don't post here much, but I love lurking and seeing what everyone is wearing.
> 
> Everyone is looking great and I love all the outfit inspiration I get from you all.
> 
> But today I will contribute
> 
> I am on a neon high.
> 
> Yikes! Excuse the dirty mirror.



neon looks great on you! love it - and your celine! 



loves said:


> loving the top, no brand just a local boutique



fabulous! you look great! love the print on your blouse.



bb10lue said:


> My outfit today:
> Balenciaga Moto jacket
> SABA silk shirt
> Marcs sweater
> ROY jeans
> 
> View attachment 1695865



fun look!



Jokili said:


>



very nice outfit!


----------



## phiphi

this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit


----------



## platinum_girly

virginiaalamode said:


> Sunday Brunch ensemble...
> 
> Silk shirt, Equipment, Jeans, J Brand, Necklace, Chanel, Bag Doo. Ri for Be & D, Shoes, Prada
> 
> More on my blog and my Virginia a la Mode facebook page


 
Awww i wanted that blouse SO BAD but they all sold out before i got to it


----------



## juneping




----------



## virginiaalamode

platinum_girly said:


> Awww i wanted that blouse SO BAD but they all sold out before i got to it



It's so weird, I actually got it at the Saks Outlet (Off 5th) about two weeks ago. There was only one, and I got it for $40. Shopbop still has it for around $200, so I'm not sure if it was a mistake or something??


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit



Great look and love those jeans!


----------



## airborne

you rocked the challenge , lovely blog as well 





phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit





Jokili said:


> the boots!



 the celine is gorgeous!  





PinkPeonies said:


> I don't post here much, but I love lurking and seeing what everyone is wearing.
> 
> Everyone is looking great and I love all the outfit inspiration I get from you all.
> 
> But today I will contribute
> 
> I am on a neon high.
> 
> Yikes! Excuse the dirty mirror.



STUNNER!!  flora pants!!





SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today- Floral Chic in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blazer, Trousers, and Sandals- ZARA; Blue Shirt- H&M _
> 
> Via my instagram (@SongbirdDiva4Life)


----------



## Wilmaerika

juneping said:


>


 
Givenchy Pandora? Lovely! I really love your style


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi amacasa~  Actually I dont know what theyre called.  But they are super high and has a Charlotte Olympia kind of platform in the front.  Thanks again!



amacasa said:


> wei are these the YSL Y not bootie??? If it is , we are boot sisters!!!
> Love your looks!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

LVDragon07 said:


> Aww lame, they didn't have it online?



They were sold out in store, I'll check online!  You should post pics of your pink top!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my outfit of the Day that I did for a fun challenge recently (inspired by Ms. Carrie Bradshaw)!






Then I changed it and added my own elements


----------



## Samia

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit of the Day that I did for a fun challenge recently (inspired by Ms. Carrie Bradshaw)!
> 
> Then I changed it and added my own elements



Very nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cfca22

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the Day that I did for a fun challenge recently (inspired by Ms. Carrie Bradshaw)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I changed it and added my own elements



Super cute


----------



## airborne

You rocked it - for sure!!!



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the Day that I did for a fun challenge recently (inspired by Ms. Carrie Bradshaw)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I changed it and added my own elements


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit



Love this!


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



Cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you luciabugia!


luciabugia said:


> Cute!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog today.  Have to get used to this bright jeans


----------



## luciabugia

Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the Day that I did for a fun challenge recently (inspired by Ms. Carrie Bradshaw)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I changed it and added my own elements



Wow!!


----------



## Slavisa

Perfect for a rainy date night!

ASOS A|Line faux fur
Zara Jeans
Target cardigan under faux fur
Random $50 OTK boots


----------



## Slavisa

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit of the Day that I did for a fun challenge recently (inspired by Ms. Carrie Bradshaw)!
> 
> Then I changed it and added my own elements



Wow!!! I definitely NEED this skirt!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Everyone just looks FAB! 
Awesome Day-Night mini lookbook...some really  beautiful bags around like the Celine and Tods...
June looks streetglam with her fur coat and Asia- what can I say? That Jessica Parker meets Marilyn Monroe shot is simply lovely. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AuntieMame

I'm so jealous of all of you lovelies who are wearing clothes for cool weather! It's my favorite fashion and it's been warm-to-hot here extremely :censor: early this year!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Slavisa said:


> Perfect for a rainy date night!
> 
> ASOS A|Line faux fur
> Zara Jeans
> Target cardigan under faux fur
> Random $50 OTK boots



Cute outfit .. I know your so excited your hubby is back!!  You two have fun


----------



## Gurzzy

This is what I wore for work today...casual environment


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore on a summer-like April day! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Slavisa

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Cute outfit .. I know your so excited your hubby is back!!  You two have fun



Hehe thanks


----------



## loves

phiphi said:


> t
> fabulous! you look great! love the print on your blouse.


\





chincac said:


> Loves, I really like your simple chic and effortless style!!





Noramor said:


> Love your style and matching colors!





carlinha said:


> t
> *loves*, you are just PERFECTION in this outfit!!!!
> ]!





peppers90 said:


> I like the shoes with this look *loves* chic safari, very nice!



ladies, thank you so much



**Chanel** said:


> Looking fantastic, *loves *! Really like your outfit. Love your shoes too, may I ask who makes them?


thanks. it's just from a local department store, no brand.



3H4GOOD said:


> Love your bolide. Can't wait to get my own


thanks, i'm loving it too and hope you get yours soon!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Grargh, i can't figure out how to multi-quote so - thank you to all nice comments 

luciabugia - that colour looks great on you!


----------



## phiphi

Samia said:


> Great look and love those jeans!



thank you samia!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



cute!



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my outfit of the Day that I did for a fun challenge recently (inspired by Ms. Carrie Bradshaw)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I changed it and added my own elements



adorable!



luciabugia said:


> Love this!



thank you!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog today.  Have to get used to this bright jeans
> 
> View attachment 1696444



you should!! they look fantastic on you!



Slavisa said:


> Perfect for a rainy date night!
> 
> ASOS A|Line faux fur
> Zara Jeans
> Target cardigan under faux fur
> Random $50 OTK boots



you look great! 



Gurzzy said:


> This is what I wore for work today...casual environment



what a fun outfit for work!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore on a summer-like April day! More pictures are on my blog



loving maxi skirts!


----------



## phiphi

work OOTD - paisley and rockstuds with more pics in the blog


----------



## platinum_girly

Loving everybodys looks


----------



## angelastoel

today with my favorite jacket!


----------



## its_a_keeper

luciabugia said:


> From my blog today. Have to get used to this bright jeans
> 
> View attachment 1696444


 
Love the bright Jenas!


----------



## quynh_1206

luciabugia said:


> From my blog today. Have to get used to this bright jeans
> 
> View attachment 1696444


 
Pretty! Love the color of your jeans.


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


 
Cute. I have the same blouse.


----------



## ame

luciabugia said:


> From my blog today.  Have to get used to this bright jeans
> 
> View attachment 1696444


LOVE! You look great! 



Gurzzy said:


> This is what I wore for work today...casual environment


LOVE. This is so how I wish I dressed. lol


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> Loving everybodys looks



Cute. Cant go wrong with a white T and jeans


----------



## tiffanystar

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1690735
> 
> 
> Maxi dress, koton cardigan and flipflop slippers...  Roberto cavalli Glasses, massimo dutti bag, guess watch, coach bangle... Eight months pregnant with baby boy



Awww you look beautiful. Love the cute maxi dress.


----------



## Iluvbags

phiphi said:


> this was a blog challenge - to use a pinterest picture as inspiration - here is what i did with my outfit


 
This is so cute and unique


----------



## cascherping

Love the balance of the printed skirt and the gray/black combo! And those shoes are fabulous! Can I ask how comfortable they are? I really like them and have been tempted to purchase them, but since my foot surgery last year, I find I have a lower tolerance for heels, which just makes me sad.



phiphi said:


> work OOTD - paisley and rockstuds with more pics in the blog


 
Love your jeans - I've been looking for a similar pair!


platinum_girly said:


> Loving everybodys looks


 
STUNNING jacket - great statement piece!



angelastoel said:


> today with my favorite jacket!


 
I'm loving the bright jeans - great look!


luciabugia said:


> From my blog today. Have to get used to this bright jeans
> 
> View attachment 1696444


 
So cute - love the vest!


Slavisa said:


> Perfect for a rainy date night!
> 
> ASOS A|Line faux fur
> Zara Jeans
> Target cardigan under faux fur
> Random $50 OTK boots


----------



## weibaobai

OOOH love the rockstuds!  I passed on a pair at the after christmas sale...:cry:
Looks wonderful on you!



phiphi said:


> work OOTD - paisley and rockstuds with more pics in the blog


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## weibaobai

You look so chic...and LOVE the jacket!  I can see why it's your favorite!



angelastoel said:


> today with my favorite jacket!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


> today with my favorite jacket!



LOVE this jacket and this look!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks YOU!




phiphi said:


> thank you samia!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> you should!! they look fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> what a fun outfit for work!
> 
> 
> 
> loving maxi skirts!


 


quynh_1206 said:


> Cute. I have the same blouse.


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Cute. Cant go wrong with a white T and jeans


 
Lol you surely can't, i need more white tees in my wardrobe 



cascherping said:


> Love your jeans - I've been looking for a similar pair!


 
Awww thanks chick, they were only $24.99 on sale 



phiphi said:


> work OOTD - paisley and rockstuds with more pics in the blog


 
I meant to tell you that i adore your shoes, they are totally ROCKing


----------



## cfca22

PrincessBal said:


>



you look so cute. Can you please tell me where you bought your key necklace?


----------



## phiphi

angelastoel said:


> today with my favorite jacket!



great jacket!



Iluvbags said:


> This is so cute and unique



thank you!



cascherping said:


> Love the balance of the printed skirt and the gray/black combo! And those shoes are fabulous! Can I ask how comfortable they are? I really like them and have been tempted to purchase them, but since my foot surgery last year, I find I have a lower tolerance for heels, which just makes me sad.



cascherping, i'm wearing the kitten heels - so they're manageable at 45 mm. i find them really comfy. hope you can try them out!



weibaobai said:


> OOOH love the rockstuds!  I passed on a pair at the after christmas sale...:cry:
> Looks wonderful on you!



aw thank you weibaobai!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



so cute!



PrincessBal said:


>



cute - love pink jeans



platinum_girly said:


> I meant to tell you that i adore your shoes, they are totally ROCKing



thank you!! your outfit is total casual cool!


----------



## pinknyanko

Today's outfit:

Cardigan: f21
Shorts: Japanese brand (glory charm)
Socks: juicy
Shoes : Zara


----------



## AverageHuman

jacket: Dolce& Gabbana
top: Prada
pants: Zara
bag: Dior Gaucho


----------



## Eva1991

angelastoel said:


> today with my favorite jacket!




Love your jacket!!!


----------



## Eva1991

luciabugia said:


> From my blog today.  Have to get used to this bright jeans
> 
> View attachment 1696444




Love your look *luciabuga*!!!


----------



## phiphi

pinknyanko said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Cardigan: f21
> Shorts: Japanese brand (glory charm)
> Socks: juicy
> Shoes : Zara



adorable!!! so cute!



kellyng said:


> jacket: Dolce& Gabbana
> top: Prada
> pants: Zara
> bag: Dior Gaucho



very rocker chic. love this!


----------



## phiphi

TGIF!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF!



Wow gorgeous shoes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## luciabugia

Eva1991 said:


> Love your look *luciabuga*!!!






quynh_1206 said:


> Pretty! Love the color of your jeans.






cascherping said:


> I'm loving the bright jeans - great look!



Thank you!


----------



## luciabugia

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the bright Jenas!




Thank you!


----------



## luciabugia

PrincessBal said:


>



Love this look!


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> TGIF!



I love this friday look of yours, cool but smart!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog today  
Pictures and detail on the blog.


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks for your nice comments ladies!
What I wore yesterday, which is really pretty much what I wear all the time, but the sunglasses are new so...


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 
Lovely blouse. Rebecca Taylor has such amazing girly prints.


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> Wow gorgeous shoes!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you!



luciabugia said:


> I love this friday look of yours, cool but smart!



thanks lucia!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog today
> Pictures and detail on the blog.
> 
> View attachment 1698502



love purple and white together!



ShoeLover said:


> Thanks for your nice comments ladies!
> What I wore yesterday, which is really pretty much what I wear all the time, but the sunglasses are new so...



fun outfit!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



love the florals!


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> From my blog today
> Pictures and detail on the blog.



You look lovely! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks quynh!  Yes,  I really love her silk
Shirts- the prints, the silhouette...love Em' all!




quynh_1206 said:


> Lovely blouse. Rebecca Taylor has such amazing girly prints.





Thank you!  


phiphi said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks lucia!
> 
> 
> 
> love purple and white together!
> 
> 
> 
> fun outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> love the florals!


----------



## frl.lara

phiphi said:


> work OOTD - paisley and rockstuds with more pics in the blog



great..amazing shoes!



angelastoel said:


> today with my favorite jacket!



i adore how you've styled the IM jacket...simply perfect 




kellyng said:


> jacket: Dolce& Gabbana
> top: Prada
> pants: Zara
> bag: Dior Gaucho



very, very cool picture & outfit!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



love your blouse..think i need one like this for summer


----------



## cswcarol

Super Casual Saturday- shopping w/little sis  
F21 top, AE ripped jeggings, MNG flats, Longchamp Leather Modéle déposé & Casio gold watch


----------



## frl.lara

i wore my new marni for h&m brocade blouse for dinner last week

blouse :: marni for h&m
collar :: marni for h&m
skinny jeans :: zara
peep-toes :: christian louboutin
bag :: lanvin


----------



## platinum_girly

I hope everybody is enjoying their weekend? xoxo


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Dress - C Studio; Scarf - H&M; Sandals - House of Harlow; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise cuff - Street Vendor; Clutch - Club Monaco


----------



## Perfect Day

phiphi said:


> TGIF!



Everyone looks great but I like this look especially.


----------



## airborne

this, very nicely accessorized - adore your necklace/cuff so much



jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - C Studio; Scarf - H&M; Sandals - House of Harlow; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise cuff - Street Vendor; Clutch - Club Monaco


----------



## butterfly_baby

felt good to wear a dress again.. yaaay for summer temperatures


----------



## lemonsherry

cswcarol said:


> Super Casual Saturday- shopping w/little sis
> F21 top, AE ripped jeggings, MNG flats, Longchamp Leather Modéle déposé & Casio gold watch



gorgeous look! I wonder if they still have that top at f21?


----------



## cascherping

Great off the shoulder dress! And I love your YSL ring - may I ask what size it is? 



butterfly_baby said:


> felt good to wear a dress again.. yaaay for summer temperatures


 
Great casual chic outfit!


luciabugia said:


> From my blog today
> Pictures and detail on the blog.
> 
> View attachment 1698502


 
I love your outfit - very chic!


ShoeLover said:


> Thanks for your nice comments ladies!
> What I wore yesterday, which is really pretty much what I wear all the time, but the sunglasses are new so...


 

Really like the flowery top - very pretty!


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 

Love your AE jeans! Do they run TTS? I haven't been to AE forever!


cswcarol said:


> Super Casual Saturday- shopping w/little sis
> F21 top, AE ripped jeggings, MNG flats, Longchamp Leather Modéle déposé & Casio gold watch


 
The Marni blous is fabulous!


frl.lara said:


> i wore my new marni for h&m brocade blouse for dinner last week
> 
> blouse :: marni for h&m
> collar :: marni for h&m
> skinny jeans :: zara
> peep-toes :: christian louboutin
> bag :: lanvin


 
Hot outfit! And fantastic accessories!


platinum_girly said:


> I hope everybody is enjoying their weekend? xoxo


 


Perfect Day said:


> Everyone looks great but I like this look especially.


----------



## butterfly_baby

cascherping said:


> Great off the shoulder dress! And I love your YSL ring - may I ask what size it is?



it is size 7


----------



## phiphi

frl.lara said:


> great..amazing shoes!



thank you!



cswcarol said:


> Super Casual Saturday- shopping w/little sis
> F21 top, AE ripped jeggings, MNG flats, Longchamp Leather Modéle déposé & Casio gold watch



love this - and the pop of colour from your bag is amazing.



frl.lara said:


> i wore my new marni for h&m brocade blouse for dinner last week
> 
> blouse :: marni for h&m
> collar :: marni for h&m
> skinny jeans :: zara
> peep-toes :: christian louboutin
> bag :: lanvin



so cute!



platinum_girly said:


> I hope everybody is enjoying their weekend? xoxo



i am - your outfit is making me think i need to do more ab crunches... 



jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - C Studio; Scarf - H&M; Sandals - House of Harlow; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise cuff - Street Vendor; Clutch - Club Monaco



very chic!



Perfect Day said:


> Everyone looks great but I like this look especially.



thank you so much perfectday!


----------



## justpeachy4397

A couple photos from NeatBit.net


----------



## .jourdyn.

First outfit was from my cousin's rehearsal dinner last night. 
Second outfit is for her wedding tonight!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jlao said:
			
		

> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - C Studio; Scarf - H&M; Sandals - House of Harlow; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise cuff - Street Vendor; Clutch - Club Monaco



Love your style and your blog 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> felt good to wear a dress again.. yaaay for summer temperatures



Beautiful ring!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog


----------



## PrincessBal

cfca22 said:


> you look so cute. Can you please tell me where you bought your key necklace?



Thanks so much! Its by Tiffany's.


----------



## Julide

phiphi said:


> TGIF!



You have the best shoe collection!! Seriously!! I would love to see them all!!!:giggles:


----------



## rx4dsoul

.jourdyn. said:
			
		

> First outfit was from my cousin's rehearsal dinner last night.
> Second outfit is for her wedding tonight!



Very pretty! Love the soft flowy first dress 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## phiphi

Julide said:


> You have the best shoe collection!! Seriously!! I would love to see them all!!!:giggles:



thank you so much dear julide!! you haven't seen them all yet.. there are more! :ninja: LOL.



.jourdyn. said:


> First outfit was from my cousin's rehearsal dinner last night.
> Second outfit is for her wedding tonight!



cute!! hope you have a great time at the wedding!



hollyyih said:


> more info on blog



lovely outfit!



justpeachy4397 said:


> A couple photos from NeatBit.net



adorable!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you gals!!




frl.lara said:


> great..amazing shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> i adore how you've styled the IM jacket...simply perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very, very cool picture & outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> love your blouse..think i need one like this for summer





cascherping said:


> Great off the shoulder dress! And I love your YSL ring - may I ask what size it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual chic outfit!
> 
> 
> I love your outfit - very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the flowery top - very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your AE jeans! Do they run TTS? I haven't been to AE forever!
> 
> 
> The Marni blous is fabulous!
> 
> 
> Hot outfit! And fantastic accessories!


----------



## cfca22

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks so much! Its by Tiffany's.



Thank you


----------



## DimePoNaDime

1. You ladies are all so pretty and stylish
2. I should really come on here more often! Anyone else feel that it's hard to keep up with TPF because of your own blog?

Okay, the skirt, top, and bag are from F21
Shoes: Steve Madden!
Thanks for looking! xoxo


----------



## cswcarol

lemonsherry said:


> gorgeous look! I wonder if they still have that top at f21?


Hi! Thanks for your sweet message! Umm, i got the top 2 weeks ago.. hopefully it will still be in store


----------



## cswcarol

cascherping said:


> Great off the shoulder dress! And I love your YSL ring - may I ask what size it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual chic outfit!
> 
> 
> I love your outfit - very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the flowery top - very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your AE jeans! Do they run TTS? I haven't been to AE forever!
> 
> 
> The Marni blous is fabulous!
> 
> 
> Hot outfit! And fantastic accessories!


I haven't been shopping in ae in forever too.. haha. I was just in the store cus my sis wanna check out their things. Found that the prices are very reasonable and the jeggings are extremely comfy! Unfortunately i can't find them on their website for you...  I'm wearing petite size 0...


----------



## butterfly_baby

DimePoNaDime said:


> 1. You ladies are all so pretty and stylish
> 2. I should really come on here more often! Anyone else feel that it's hard to keep up with TPF because of your own blog?



very cute outfit!


----------



## justpeachy4397

DimePoNaDime said:
			
		

> 1. You ladies are all so pretty and stylish
> 2. I should really come on here more often! Anyone else feel that it's hard to keep up with TPF because of your own blog?
> 
> Okay, the skirt, top, and bag are from F21
> Shoes: Steve Madden!
> Thanks for looking! xoxo



Oh my gosh you are gorgeous!!! Love this entire outfit.


----------



## airborne

DimePieceOnADime - love the skirt, so pretty!


----------



## tknight

Hey guys I havent posted on here in a while! But how is everyone I hope everyone is fine Here are a couple of outfits are wore this week!!!




SDC10077 by tknight099, on Flickr




SDC10060 by tknight099, on Flickr


----------



## LaToyaForever

Hope you like my outfit. More pics and info on my site.


----------



## cswcarol

"Nautical" work outfit   Happy pre-labour day holiday everyone!! 

G/L double breasted blazer, cotton-on tank, theory cropped trousers, Ferragamo belt, CL simple 70 & Casio gold watch.


----------



## angie82

DimePoNaDime said:


> 1. You ladies are all so pretty and stylish
> 2. I should really come on here more often! Anyone else feel that it's hard to keep up with TPF because of your own blog?
> 
> Okay, the skirt, top, and bag are from F21
> Shoes: Steve Madden!
> Thanks for looking! xoxo


 
Oh, how pretty and cute

Love the whole look  and the labels aren't even expensive brand.


----------



## phiphi

cswcarol said:


> "Nautical" work outfit   Happy pre-labour day holiday everyone!!
> 
> G/L double breasted blazer, cotton-on tank, theory cropped trousers, Ferragamo belt, CL simple 70 & Casio gold watch.



love this!! very chic!


----------



## phiphi

today's menswear-inspired work OOTD, with more pics here


----------



## cswcarol

phiphi said:
			
		

> today's menswear-inspired work OOTD, with more pics here



Oooo... I love this! I would love to be able to wear that gorge color blazer to work... And your shoe collection is ah-mazing! I just went to check out your blog


----------



## ame

.jourdyn. said:


> First outfit was from my cousin's rehearsal dinner last night.
> Second outfit is for her wedding tonight!



Hi there Candyshell Twin  

You look cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

Please excuse the orbs, no idea where they are coming from lately :ninja:


----------



## juneping




----------



## Sparklybags

some recent outfits


----------



## airborne

amazing blazer!


juneping said:


>


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> today's menswear-inspired work OOTD, with more pics here



I just love this Phiphi!!! Awesome work look...and awesome shoes! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Please excuse the orbs, no idea where they are coming from lately :ninja:



Hey girl!!! I love your new short do - it is so pretty and cute! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..



Love your style and your fur baby is the cutest.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Limom~

Thank you so much!  Mei says "thanks" too! 


limom said:


> Love your style and your fur baby is the cutest.


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Hey girl!!! I love your new short do - it is so pretty and cute!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thanks hun, i just pinned it, i would be too scared to cut it


----------



## L etoile

juneping said:


>



Love this jacket!  Where did you get it?


----------



## TuTi2110

My first outfit post in the forum










My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com/


----------



## initialed

Looking good ladies!


----------



## bobbie_ch

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Noukster* - love your style!  Especially the harem pants!
> *la_Monita* - you look fab!
> *aliwishesbear* - love your fur coat!  Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Here are a couple of Valentine's Day outfits that I put together:
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit #1 - Alice Ritter pink dress, Theory leather jacket, Tibi brown belt and Christian Louboutin pumps
> Outfit #2 - Max Azria black dress, BGBC studded belt and Christian Louboutin pumps
> Outfit #3 - Bespoke leather jacket, Mike & Chris hooded sweatshirt, Armani Exchange faux leather pants, Fendi bag and Christian Louboutin pumps
> Outfit #4 - Herve Leger bandage dress and Christian Louboutin pumps
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Nhu Nhu ... i had fun watching your vid.. love all your pairings... love 'em love 'em love 'em


----------



## juneping

L etoile said:


> Love this jacket!  Where did you get it?



it's rebecca taylor...from last fall/winter....


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Please excuse the orbs, no idea where they are coming from lately :ninja:



LOL at orbs.. i'm so immature.. tee hee. :giggles: love how you pinned your hair - it totally looked like you cut it!



Sparklybags said:


> some recent outfits



all super cute!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..



great outfit!



rx4dsoul said:


> I just love this Phiphi!!! Awesome work look...and awesome shoes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you rx!!! 



TuTi2110 said:


> My first outfit post in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com/



great outfit - look forward to seeing more!



cswcarol said:


> Oooo... I love this! I would love to be able to wear that gorge color blazer to work... And your shoe collection is ah-mazing! I just went to check out your blog



thank you for visiting my blog!! that's so awesome!! i've been trying to bring more colour into my work wardrobe.


----------



## phiphi

today's blog post: minty mint mint..


----------



## butterfly_baby

meee today


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> LOL at orbs.. i'm so immature.. tee hee. :giggles: love how you pinned your hair - it totally looked like you cut it!


 
Lol it is kind of spooky, i think that i watch too much 'Most haunted' 



phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..


 
That bag is so gorgeous!!!



butterfly_baby said:


> meee today


 
...and another gorgeous bag, i am seriously about to break my bag ban


----------



## butterfly_baby

i sooo love this bag. i want to get an LV bag in azur damier, but i just dont like how it looks after time with the leather turning darker. if they could stay the way they are when purchased, i would be off to LV immediately hehe..



phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..



Love that top with shoes ...great combo!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks phiphi!




phiphi said:


> LOL at orbs.. i'm so immature.. tee hee. :giggles: love how you pinned your hair - it totally looked like you cut it!
> 
> 
> 
> all super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you rx!!!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit - look forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for visiting my blog!! that's so awesome!! i've been trying to bring more colour into my work wardrobe.


----------



## weibaobai

Loves the shoes on you!!



phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..


 
lOVELY!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..


Love white pants! So fresh.


----------



## luciabugia

butterfly_baby said:


> meee today



Cute and nice watch too!


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



Thumbs up!  Green over your shoes collection


----------



## luciabugia

TuTi2110 said:


> My first outfit post in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com/



Cute skirt!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## luciabugia

platinum_girly said:


> Please excuse the orbs, no idea where they are coming from lately :ninja:



Very elegant!  Did you cut your hair?


----------



## luciabugia

juneping said:


>



Pretty. Is that pants purple/eggplant?


----------



## luciabugia

Channeling Coachella  More pictures on the blog!


----------



## airborne

adore your style, marvelous skirt and blouse


luciabugia said:


> Channeling Coachella  More pictures on the blog!
> 
> View attachment 1703566


----------



## juneping

luciabugia said:


> Pretty. Is that pants purple/eggplant?



the pants were black....the image was bit over exposed....


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..



Love this outfit!


----------



## Machick333

Today  beige and carmel


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Since I'm living in my running tights these days to prep for a cross-country 10k race this weekend, this is the first outfit from me for a loooong time! But the dress is new, so I guess it works. 

As always, you'll find more pictures and all the details on my blog!  And I'll be super happy if you stop by.


----------



## TuTi2110

Thank you!


luciabugia said:


> Cute skirt! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jokili




----------



## Sjensen

^^^ I adore the classy outfits on this page!


----------



## platinum_girly

luciabugia said:


> Very elegant! Did you cut your hair?


 
Oh goodness no, i just pinned it, i love my long hair too much 



luciabugia said:


> Channeling Coachella  More pictures on the blog!
> 
> View attachment 1703566


 
Fabulous, you look extremely festival chic


----------



## cswcarol

Snapshot before work  
Tweed jacket- Lanvin en bleu, dress- H&M, shoes- CLs simple 70s, bag- Celine micro in camel.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Luciabugia~  Thanks...As you can tell already that I have a problem with buying too many shoes.  It's so hard to resist! 



luciabugia said:


> Thumbs up! Green over your shoes collection


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore today! SWORD jacket, Anna Sui stocking, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Balenciaga bag with McQueen scarf. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly

kiwishopper said:


> What I wore today! SWORD jacket, Anna Sui stocking, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Balenciaga bag with McQueen scarf. More pictures are on my blog


 
You have such a wonderful handbag collection


----------



## Slavisa

I've been forgetting to post so here is a few from the past week:

Zara Jeans
Zara Tee
Zara Jacket
Cole Haan Handbag
Tony Bianco Wedges


ASOS Dress
Windsor Smith Wedges
Peter Lang Earrings


----------



## kiwishopper

platinum_girly said:


> You have such a wonderful handbag collection



Hehe PG thanks you too actually


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Lol it is kind of spooky, i think that i watch too much 'Most haunted'
> 
> That bag is so gorgeous!!!



LOL!!!! it's cute!!!



butterfly_baby said:


> i sooo love this bag. i want to get an LV bag in azur damier, but i just dont like how it looks after time with the leather turning darker. if they could stay the way they are when purchased, i would be off to LV immediately hehe..



thank you butterfly!! the vachetta will get darker, but i think that's a great part of its charm and character. i baby it, but it is fun to carry around too!! 



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love that top with shoes ...great combo!



thank you!!



weibaobai said:


> Loves the shoes on you!!



thanks weibaobai!



quynh_1206 said:


> lOVELY!



 thank you quynh!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



super cute! love love stripes!



luciabugia said:


> Love white pants! So fresh.



thank you lucia!! i love your skirt!



Samia said:


> Love this outfit!



thank you samia!!




PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Since I'm living in my running tights these days to prep for a cross-country 10k race this weekend, this is the first outfit from me for a loooong time! But the dress is new, so I guess it works.
> 
> As always, you'll find more pictures and all the details on my blog!  And I'll be super happy if you stop by.



oohhh good luck with the 10K!! you look adorable!



cswcarol said:


> Snapshot before work
> Tweed jacket- Lanvin en bleu, dress- H&M, shoes- CLs simple 70s, bag- Celine micro in camel.



that's such a great outfit. love the CL nudes!


----------



## cfca22

Slavisa said:


> I've been forgetting to post so here is a few from the past week:
> 
> Zara Jeans
> Zara Tee
> Zara Jacket
> Cole Haan Handbag
> Tony Bianco Wedges
> 
> 
> ASOS Dress
> Windsor Smith Wedges
> Peter Lang Earrings



Both outfits look super cute


----------



## its_a_keeper

Slavisa said:


> I've been forgetting to post so here is a few from the past week:
> 
> Zara Jeans
> Zara Tee
> Zara Jacket
> Cole Haan Handbag
> Tony Bianco Wedges
> 
> 
> ASOS Dress
> Windsor Smith Wedges
> Peter Lang Earrings


 
Pretty! I so love your looks!


----------



## Eva1991

luciabugia said:


> Channeling Coachella  More pictures on the blog!
> 
> View attachment 1703566




Great look! Love your shirt!


----------



## Eva1991

Machick333 said:


> Today  beige and carmel




Love it! Especially the Bal and the ankle length skinnies! So flattering!


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> Channeling Coachella  More pictures on the blog!



Very Boho chic! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jokili

Machick333 said:


> Today  beige and carmel


I like this.


----------



## frl.lara

there wasn't one single outfit on the last pages i didn't like! you all have a really great style here 

that's me:

blazer :: h&m
t-shirt :: t by alexander wang
jeans :: dr. denim
heels :: christian louboutin
bag :: lanvin
watch :: rolex submariner
necklace :: h&m
nails :: chanel distraction


----------



## platinum_girly

kiwishopper said:


> Hehe PG thanks you too actually


 


phiphi said:


> LOL!!!! it's cute!!!


 




frl.lara said:


> there wasn't one single outfit on the last pages i didn't like! you all have a really great style here
> 
> that's me:
> 
> blazer :: h&m
> t-shirt :: t by alexander wang
> jeans :: dr. denim
> heels :: christian louboutin
> bag :: lanvin
> watch :: rolex submariner
> necklace :: h&m
> nails :: chanel distraction


 
Wow that blazer looks so much more expensive than H&M, great find!


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a great mid-week everybody!


----------



## phiphi

work in j crew and CLs:


----------



## Samia

frl.lara said:


> there wasn't one single outfit on the last pages i didn't like! you all have a really great style here
> 
> that's me:
> 
> blazer :: h&m
> t-shirt :: t by alexander wang
> jeans :: dr. denim
> heels :: christian louboutin
> bag :: lanvin
> watch :: rolex submariner
> necklace :: h&m
> nails :: chanel distraction



Great Outfit!



PrincessBal said:


> Have a great mid-week everybody!


Love your pants!


phiphi said:


> work in j crew and CLs:


----------



## TJNEscada

Slavisa said:


> I've been forgetting to post so here is a few from the past week:
> 
> Zara Jeans
> Zara Tee
> Zara Jacket
> Cole Haan Handbag
> Tony Bianco Wedges
> 
> 
> ASOS Dress
> Windsor Smith Wedges
> Peter Lang Earrings


 That red dress is SO super fabulous on you!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

more on my blog


----------



## butterfly_baby

necklace looove!


phiphi said:


> work in j crew and CLs:


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## vyology

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...



What's your blog? Been loving your OOTDs!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

From my blog, where you'll find more pictures and details as always.  Thanks for letting me share, everyone!  Just ignore the wrinkles in my shirt, please; these shots were taken after a loooooooong day of classes.


----------



## quynh_1206

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> From my blog, where you'll find more pictures and details as always.  Thanks for letting me share, everyone!  Just ignore the wrinkles in my shirt, please; these shots were taken after a loooooooong day of classes.


 
This is really cute!


----------



## phiphi

Samia said:


>



 thank you samia!



butterfly_baby said:


> necklace looove!



thanks butterfly!!!


----------



## airborne

everyone look awesome, love today's accessories for sure!


----------



## Jokili

phiphi said:


> today's blog post: minty mint mint..


----------



## luciabugia

Simple day!  Picture from my blog


----------



## Slavisa

TJNEscada said:


> That red dress is SO super fabulous on you!!!!!!!!



Thanks!! I didn't feel like the fabric was thick enough (read: not forgiving) and was not sure about the cut outs,but I did love the colour haha.


----------



## loves




----------



## rx4dsoul

Yesterday:

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Yay you have Rocco, looks fabulous on you as always


----------



## shoeaholic09

angelastoel said:


>



Wow love the color of your Celine! I would be terrified of color transfer in those jeans!!!! Brave you!!


----------



## ame

luciabugia said:


> Simple day!  Picture from my blog
> 
> View attachment 1705067



Looks great!


----------



## Machick333

Today ... Spring has sprung ... Kinda ( still cold


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Everyone looks fabulous!



loves said:


>



Love - love your outfit!  Where did you get your brogues from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## platinum_girly

Back with my MK:


----------



## TuTi2110

My outfit today: 





My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com


----------



## TuTi2110

platinum_girly said:


> Back with my MK:


 
You look great!


----------



## TuTi2110

luciabugia said:


> Simple day! Picture from my blog
> Great outfit! Love it


----------



## TuTi2110

Machick333 said:


> Today ... Spring has sprung ... Kinda ( still cold


 

I like the pop of neon. You skirt is very cute


----------



## christymarie340

Me tonite


----------



## christymarie340

LOVE your sense of style, thanks for sharing!!




frl.lara said:


> there wasn't one single outfit on the last pages i didn't like! you all have a really great style here
> 
> that's me:
> 
> blazer :: h&m
> t-shirt :: t by alexander wang
> jeans :: dr. denim
> heels :: christian louboutin
> bag :: lanvin
> watch :: rolex submariner
> necklace :: h&m
> nails :: chanel distraction


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Back with my MK:



 thanks PG  I seldom use my all leather bags as we are having a really hot summer. 
I really thought you cut it, it looked nice in that length - very fresh and young! Its nice pulled back and pinned up too, although i know how well you can really let it down and do red light sexy hehe

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## .jourdyn.

TuTi2110 said:
			
		

> My outfit today:
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



Simple yet cute! Really like the color!


----------



## loves

christymarie340 said:


> Me tonite



love your style


----------



## cascherping

Gorgeous outfit - really liked how you styled everything!


luciabugia said:


> Channeling Coachella  More pictures on the blog!
> 
> View attachment 1703566


 
Gorgeous!


Machick333 said:


> Today  beige and carmel


 
Really cute dress! And the belt is killer!


PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Since I'm living in my running tights these days to prep for a cross-country 10k race this weekend, this is the first outfit from me for a loooong time! But the dress is new, so I guess it works.
> 
> As always, you'll find more pictures and all the details on my blog!  And I'll be super happy if you stop by.


 

Love this outfit!


kiwishopper said:


> What I wore today! SWORD jacket, Anna Sui stocking, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Balenciaga bag with McQueen scarf. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## frl.lara

christymarie340 said:


> LOVE your sense of style, thanks for sharing!!



thank you (and of course everyone else) so much! i'm really happy you liked it 

that was me yesterday - finally summer has arrived here in shanghai:


dress :: h&m trend (summer 2011)
bag :: louis vuitton
flats :: miu miu


----------



## xoxoCat

Machick333 said:


> Today ... Spring has sprung ... Kinda ( still cold



You look great with your Balenciaga.


----------



## quynh_1206

frl.lara said:


> thank you (and of course everyone else) so much! i'm really happy you liked it
> 
> that was me yesterday - finally summer has arrived here in shanghai:
> 
> 
> dress :: h&m trend (summer 2011)
> bag :: louis vuitton
> flats :: miu miu



You are very pretty. Love everything about your outfit.


----------



## pinkpol15h

frl.lara said:


> thank you (and of course everyone else) so much! i'm really happy you liked it
> 
> that was me yesterday - finally summer has arrived here in shanghai:
> 
> 
> dress :: h&m trend (summer 2011)
> bag :: louis vuitton
> flats :: miu miu



Your hair looks wonderful !


----------



## luciabugia

Went out for a movie called BURIED  Highly recommended if you can stand heavy movies. 

Love this new cargo by Current Elliot.  Pictures on my blog


----------



## phiphi

butterfly_baby said:


> more on my blog



very cute!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



love the shoes!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> From my blog, where you'll find more pictures and details as always.  Thanks for letting me share, everyone!  Just ignore the wrinkles in my shirt, please; these shots were taken after a loooooooong day of classes.



that's such a great skirt!



luciabugia said:


> Simple day!  Picture from my blog
> 
> View attachment 1705067



the red jeans look amazing on you!



loves said:


>



you are seriously too cool!! love this entire outfit!!



rx4dsoul said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



adorable!!! you look great!



angelastoel said:


>



fun top!



Machick333 said:


> Today ... Spring has sprung ... Kinda ( still cold



love the pop of colour!



platinum_girly said:


> Back with my MK:



nice casual outfit!! that's a great polish too!



TuTi2110 said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



your dress is very pretty!!


----------



## phiphi

christymarie340 said:


> Me tonite



very lovely!



frl.lara said:


> thank you (and of course everyone else) so much! i'm really happy you liked it
> 
> that was me yesterday - finally summer has arrived here in shanghai:
> 
> 
> dress :: h&m trend (summer 2011)
> bag :: louis vuitton
> flats :: miu miu



this is such a great look!!



luciabugia said:


> Went out for a movie called BURIED  Highly recommended if you can stand heavy movies.
> 
> Love this new cargo by Current Elliot.  Pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1706958



love the cargos!!


----------



## phiphi

more pics on the blog - tory burch cardigan - TGIF everyone!


----------



## loves

phiphi said:


> you are seriously too cool!! love this entire outfit!!



thank you so much!

too bad i can't see your pic thanks to firewall but keep posting! and TGIF!


----------



## loves

today, now i know why i LOVE flats, at the end of the day my feet are hurting even though these wedges are pretty comfortable


----------



## rx4dsoul

loves said:
			
		

> today, now i know why i LOVE flats, at the end of the day my feet are hurting even though these wedges are pretty comfortable



Well you look great anyway ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## platinum_girly

TuTi2110 said:


> You look great!


 
Thankyou babe xoxo



rx4dsoul said:


> thanks PG  I seldom use my all leather bags as we are having a really hot summer.
> I really thought you cut it, it looked nice in that length - very fresh and young! Its nice pulled back and pinned up too, although i know how well you can really let it down and do red light sexy hehe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Lol no way could i cut it, i would have a heart attack 

Rocco does look great on you though, but i suppose it makes sense to use non leather bags like Longchamp on really sunny days, i totally get it 



frl.lara said:


> that was me yesterday - finally summer has arrived here in shanghai:
> 
> 
> dress :: h&m trend (summer 2011)
> bag :: louis vuitton
> flats :: miu miu


 
Love this outfit from head to toe, those flats are particularly gorgeous!



phiphi said:


> nice casual outfit!! that's a great polish too!


 
Thanks hun and incase anybody is interested the polish is OPI - Blue my mind 



phiphi said:


> more pics on the blog - tory burch cardigan - TGIF everyone!


 
Lovely outfit, the yellow cardi is a gorgeous pop of colour!

Oh and Happy weekend


----------



## Jokili

More at my blog: http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/04/ethno-motifs.html


----------



## Machick333

xoxoCat said:


> You look great with your Balenciaga.


 thanks!!!


----------



## loves

rx4dsoul said:


> Well you look great anyway !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanks. just not the expression my my face


----------



## ame

platinum_girly said:


> Back with my MK:


You look great! 


phiphi said:


> more pics on the blog - tory burch cardigan - TGIF everyone!



LOVE everything about this!


----------



## jlao

From my blog today:

Dress (worn as shirt) - Zara; Denim skirt - Zara; Sandals - House of Harlow; Purse - Givenchy; Brooch - Chanel; Ring - YSL; Hat - Street Vendor; Earrings - Chanel


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

frl.lara said:


> thank you (and of course everyone else) so much! i'm really happy you liked it
> 
> that was me yesterday - finally summer has arrived here in shanghai:
> 
> 
> dress :: h&m trend (summer 2011)
> bag :: louis vuitton
> flats :: miu miu



Perfect casual outfit.  The dress is really cute on you!



phiphi said:


> more pics on the blog - tory burch cardigan - TGIF everyone!



Love the pop of color! 



jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress (worn as shirt) - Zara; Denim skirt - Zara; Sandals - House of Harlow; Purse - Givenchy; Brooch - Chanel; Ring - YSL; Hat - Street Vendor; Earrings - Chanel



Cute outfit and accessories as usual!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

phiphi said:


> that's such a great skirt!



Thank yoooou!  It's actually from H&M and costs next to nothing.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## *want it all*

Slavisa said:


> I've been forgetting to post so here is a few from the past week:
> 
> Zara Jeans
> Zara Tee
> Zara Jacket
> Cole Haan Handbag
> Tony Bianco Wedges
> 
> 
> ASOS Dress
> Windsor Smith Wedges
> Peter Lang Earrings


You have a great figure; the ASOS dress hugs your curves in all the right places.



platinum_girly said:


> Back with my MK:


I will be expecting more MK action with summer around the corner...such a pretty bag.  



phiphi said:


> more pics on the blog - tory burch cardigan - TGIF everyone!


FAB, especially that saturated yellow cardi!



jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress (worn as shirt) - Zara; Denim skirt - Zara; Sandals - House of Harlow; Purse - Givenchy; Brooch - Chanel; Ring - YSL; Hat - Street Vendor; Earrings - Chanel


The sandals are fierce!


Well, returning to the thread with an outfit post after a long hiatus.  :buttercup: Please excuse the poor pic quality.  :shame:







If only the outfit pic was as clear as the shoe pic (just got these TB flats and nail polish, but I know feet can kinda gross people out so I'll just insert a clickable thumbnail).


----------



## hollyyih

more info on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly

ame said:


> You look great!


 
Thankyou hun xoxo



jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress (worn as shirt) - Zara; Denim skirt - Zara; Sandals - House of Harlow; Purse - Givenchy; Brooch - Chanel; Ring - YSL; Hat - Street Vendor; Earrings - Chanel


 
Amazing shoes!!!



*want it all* said:


> I will be expecting more MK action with summer around the corner...such a pretty bag.
> Well, returning to the thread with an outfit post after a long hiatus. :buttercup: Please excuse the poor pic quality. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the outfit pic was as clear as the shoe pic (just got these TB flats and nail polish, but I know feet can kinda gross people out so I'll just insert a clickable thumbnail).


 
Girrrrrl, you look fabulous!!! and you actually have really pretty feet, no worries there at all 
There will def be more MK shots in the near future, plus (fingers crossed, all being well) some of my new bag, it should be with me in the next few weeks, yay!!!

BTW did you get my last PM? I sent it the other day but it kinda went a bit bizarre after i clicked send, so although it shows as being replied to i am not sure if you have recieved it or not? IKWIM? lol!


----------



## phiphi

loves said:


> today, now i know why i LOVE flats, at the end of the day my feet are hurting even though these wedges are pretty comfortable



you look adorable!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks hun and incase anybody is interested the polish is OPI - Blue my mind
> 
> Lovely outfit, the yellow cardi is a gorgeous pop of colour!
> 
> Oh and Happy weekend



thank you!! happy weekend to you too! 



Jokili said:


> More at my blog: http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/04/ethno-motifs.html



very cute!



ame said:


> You look great!
> 
> LOVE everything about this!



thank you ame!



jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress (worn as shirt) - Zara; Denim skirt - Zara; Sandals - House of Harlow; Purse - Givenchy; Brooch - Chanel; Ring - YSL; Hat - Street Vendor; Earrings - Chanel



very chic!



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Perfect casual outfit.  The dress is really cute on you!
> 
> Love the pop of color!
> 
> Cute outfit and accessories as usual!



thank you luvs!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Thank yoooou!  It's actually from H&M and costs next to nothing.



even better!!! 



*want it all* said:


> You have a great figure; the ASOS dress hugs your curves in all the right places.
> 
> I will be expecting more MK action with summer around the corner...such a pretty bag.
> 
> FAB, especially that saturated yellow cardi!
> 
> The sandals are fierce!
> 
> 
> Well, returning to the thread with an outfit post after a long hiatus.  :buttercup: Please excuse the poor pic quality.  :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the outfit pic was as clear as the shoe pic (just got these TB flats and nail polish, but I know feet can kinda gross people out so I'll just insert a clickable thumbnail).



thank you! the flats look great!



hollyyih said:


> more info on my blog



very nice outfit! love this outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

loves said:


> thanks. just not the expression my my face


hehe surely not that bad 


jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress (worn as shirt) - Zara; Denim skirt - Zara; Sandals - House of Harlow; Purse - Givenchy; Brooch - Chanel; Ring - YSL; Hat - Street Vendor; Earrings - Chanel


Very chic and cute!


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


Love your daily casual looks - very wearable


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!  I'm just a normal girl after all! 




rx4dsoul said:


> hehe surely not that bad
> 
> Very chic and cute!
> 
> Love your daily casual looks - very wearable


----------



## loves

rx4dsoul, phi phi 

jlao you look great, lovely simple and chic

want it all - love the outfit and the colour of the scarf

the rest, i'm fire walled so i'm not commenting since i can't see the pics hosted on imageshack, fb, blogspot and just about any blog :/


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


> Girrrrrl, you look fabulous!!! and you actually have really pretty feet, no worries there at all
> There will def be more MK shots in the near future, plus (fingers crossed, all being well) some of my new bag, it should be with me in the next few weeks, yay!!!
> 
> BTW did you get my last PM? I sent it the other day but it kinda went a bit bizarre after i clicked send, so although it shows as being replied to i am not sure if you have recieved it or not? IKWIM? lol!


Thanks girl!    I know the glass slipper forum ladies welcome mod shots of footwear so they are used to seeing feet.  I just did not wish to subject anyone in the wardrobe forum to huge close-ups if they have an aversion.   

Hooray!  I'm glad more MK shots will be forthcoming.  It's nice to see white bags being used; many ladies would be so fearful of soiling them so they just don't purchase one.

I did get your last PM, funny that you mentioned it looking odd because when I first received it, I was staring at some weird characters.  :weird:  Must have transmitted strangely via the PM system.  IDK, but I just went back to it, and now it is all right.  Will reply back soon.  



phiphi said:


> thank you! the flats look great!


Thanks phi phi!  



loves said:


> want it all - love the outfit and the colour of the scarf
> 
> the rest, i'm fire walled so i'm not commenting since i can't see the pics hosted on imageshack, fb, blogspot and just about any blog :/


Thank you, loves!   

Man, the firewall stuff is highly frustrating for sure.  Then you have to play catch up, and sometimes you just forget or don't get a chance to do so.


----------



## loves

*want it all* said:


> Thank you, loves!
> 
> Man, the firewall stuff is highly frustrating for sure.  Then you have to play catch up, and sometimes you just forget or don't get a chance to do so.



i can only catchup once every couple months when i fly out of this firewall-friendly zone.


----------



## *want it all*

loves said:


> i can only catchup once every couple months when i fly out of this firewall-friendly zone.


   That is quite a looooong time!  Wow, you must have exciting work whereby you can travel every couple of months!


----------



## loves

*want it all* said:


> That is quite a looooong time!  Wow, you must have exciting work whereby you can travel every couple of months!



it's ok, work is work. that's why i'm on tpf so much


----------



## cswcarol

Stripes and a pop of sunshine  
H&M dress, no brand yellow cardigan, mulberry bag, Repetto ballet pumps


----------



## butterfly_baby

my Tiffany & Co OOTD,haha


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## sandralette

This is what I wore yesterday:

f.asset.soup.io/asset/3148/5343_b244.jpeg

I hope my pic is visible, because I can't see it .. :wondering


----------



## platinum_girly

I hope everybody is enjoying their weekend


----------



## indi3r4

Today's outfit.. Enjoying sun while it last!


----------



## Nolia

*Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies. 
Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
Jacket - Danier Leather
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Lucifer Bows 120mm

Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Maggies 160mm

*


----------



## angie82

Dog walking on a hot Sunday:











Thank you for letting me share


----------



## cswcarol

Playing with instagram (: 
As know as floral jeggings, cotton on blouse, Korean brand cardigan, Chloe nude flats (old)

Hope the sun is shining wherever you are! Have a beautiful day!


----------



## christymarie340

loves said:


> love your style




Thank you loves-I admire you're sense of style too; please keep posting!!!


----------



## christymarie340

Thank you phi and frl.Lara!!!!


----------



## Jen123

butterfly_baby said:


> my Tiffany & Co OOTD,haha



Your blazer is the cutest!!


----------



## Jen123

Jokili said:


> More at my blog: http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/04/ethno-motifs.html



Gorgeous blouse!


----------



## susu1978

Here is me today just after work
Pants - red herrring
Tank top - zara
Cardigan - bik bok
Shoes - steve madden
Bag - ps1 keepall
Sorry abt the mess in the background,its the only full length mirror i hav right now


----------



## ChloeMateo

Blazer: Helmut Lang
T-shirt: Club Monaco
Jeans: J Brand


----------



## sowingseason

Casual Sunday (in new clothes!)

Sweater: LOFT
Jeans: Banana Republic


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChloeMateo said:


> Blazer: Helmut Lang
> T-shirt: Club Monaco
> Jeans: J Brand



Your blazer is HOT!!


----------



## juneping

ChloeMateo said:


> Blazer: Helmut Lang
> T-shirt: Club Monaco
> Jeans: J Brand



great blazer...


----------



## miu miu1

ChloeMateo said:


> Blazer: Helmut Lang
> T-shirt: Club Monaco
> Jeans: J Brand



Love your outfit! The blazer is awesome


----------



## kiwishopper

Miss Sity denim jacket with Rebecca Minkoff bag, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my very colorful, yet super reasonably priced outfit for today!

Sweater and Top: Target
Skit: Forever 21 - (They sold the exact same one at Anthropologie the year I bought this!)
Bag: Epi Speedy 25 in Grenade 
Shoes: Jcrew (These were a steal, they came to about $45 after all the discounts, and they are made in Italy!)


----------



## AuntieMame

My iphone photos are the worst! Sorry!

My outfit today for a Steeplechase race.

Sweater: Loft
Dress: J Crew 2002 Summer!
Hat: Zara
Tote: izod


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Stripes and a pop of sunshine
> H&M dress, no brand yellow cardigan, mulberry bag, Repetto ballet pumps



Love the pop of yellow!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ChloeMateo said:


> Blazer: Helmut Lang


Awesome blazer!


AuntieMame said:


> My iphone photos are the worst! Sorry!


Pretty dress!


----------



## airborne

hellokatiegirl amazing!!! 33 this look!


----------



## Raventress

Matching my kimono dress from ASOS with jeans and gold colour accessories.




Online magazine on accessories: www.accessorian.com


----------



## rx4dsoul

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my very colorful, yet super reasonably priced outfit for today!
> 
> Sweater and Top: Target
> Skit: Forever 21 - (They sold the exact same one at Anthropologie the year I bought this!)
> Bag: Epi Speedy 25 in Grenade
> Shoes: Jcrew (These were a steal, they came to about $45 after all the discounts, and they are made in Italy!)



Love the color od your speedy!


----------



## ruthie_1

Greetings from London!
Here's my first post here!

Shirt: GAP kids!
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: New Look
Watch: Chanel J12
Bag: Chanel Jumbo!

Yes! I mix high end brands with high street labels!!!


----------



## juneping




----------



## virginiaalamode

Yesterday I wore my new Webster for Target tee (from the men's section) with Celine pants, Givenchy sandals, and my Samudra clutch. The sunglasses are Versace. More photos on my blog.


----------



## platinum_girly

Simple look for today:


----------



## phiphi

Nolia said:


> *Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *





angie82 said:


> Dog walking on a hot Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share





susu1978 said:


> Here is me today just after work
> Pants - red herrring
> Tank top - zara
> Cardigan - bik bok
> Shoes - steve madden
> Bag - ps1 keepall
> Sorry abt the mess in the background,its the only full length mirror i hav right now





ChloeMateo said:


> Blazer: Helmut Lang
> T-shirt: Club Monaco
> Jeans: J Brand





sowingseason said:


> Casual Sunday (in new clothes!)
> 
> Sweater: LOFT
> Jeans: Banana Republic





kiwishopper said:


> Miss Sity denim jacket with Rebecca Minkoff bag, more pictures are on my blog





hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my very colorful, yet super reasonably priced outfit for today!
> 
> Sweater and Top: Target
> Skit: Forever 21 - (They sold the exact same one at Anthropologie the year I bought this!)
> Bag: Epi Speedy 25 in Grenade
> Shoes: Jcrew (These were a steal, they came to about $45 after all the discounts, and they are made in Italy!)





AuntieMame said:


> My iphone photos are the worst! Sorry!
> 
> My outfit today for a Steeplechase race.
> 
> Sweater: Loft
> Dress: J Crew 2002 Summer!
> Hat: Zara
> Tote: izod





Raventress said:


> Matching my kimono dress from ASOS with jeans and gold colour accessories.
> 
> View attachment 1710288
> 
> 
> Online magazine on accessories: www.accessorian.com





ruthie_1 said:


> Greetings from London!
> Here's my first post here!
> 
> Shirt: GAP kids!
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: New Look
> Watch: Chanel J12
> Bag: Chanel Jumbo!
> 
> Yes! I mix high end brands with high street labels!!!



ok i may have missed some with this multiquote, but everyone looks amazing!!!


----------



## phiphi

more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## cswcarol

phiphi said:
			
		

> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!



 your outfit! Love your shoes, blazer, necklace.. Everything. Right, heading over to ur blog now (:


----------



## angie82

phiphi said:


> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!


 
I never know shoes in stripes can look so good.  Good pairings.


----------



## angie82

kiwishopper said:


> Miss Sity denim jacket with Rebecca Minkoff bag, more pictures are on my blog


 
Love your cool & cute outfit



juneping said:


>


Looking sharp.  Love all your pictures


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!


 
what a cute outfit....the lavender shorts is such a nice pop of color.


----------



## quynh_1206

cswcarol said:


> Playing with instagram (:
> As know as floral jeggings, cotton on blouse, Korean brand cardigan, Chloe nude flats (old)
> 
> Hope the sun is shining wherever you are! Have a beautiful day!


 
This is such a nice outfit.


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> ...


 
Love your outfi! Specially with that touch of color the Tee gives!



platinum_girly said:


> Simple look for today:


 
I like it! Specially the falt ironed hair again 



phiphi said:


> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!


 
Stylish and pretty! Me Likey!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!


 
Love those striped shoes with the shorts, great combo!



its_a_keeper said:


> I like it! Specially the falt ironed hair again


 
It isn't flat ironed, just blow dried  but thankyou anyway


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything.  The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous.  Here is my contribution.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

*Phiphi* - Love the color combo of your white blazer, turquoise necklace, lilac shorts and striped shoes!  So chic!

*Platinum Girly* - Your red hair is red hot!

*Virginia A La Mode* - Your scenic Webster tee paired with the scenic clutch is gorgeous!

*JunePing* - Your sporty top with your rocker outfit is so awesome!


----------



## chloe_chanel

ChloeMateo said:
			
		

> Blazer: Helmut Lang
> T-shirt: Club Monaco
> Jeans: J Brand



Love the blazer.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything.  The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous.  Here is my contribution.



Perfection. So in love w/this look.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jenny Lauren said:


> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything.  The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous.  Here is my contribution.



:welcome2: Looks great from head to toe!  Love the pop color in shoes


----------



## airborne

love it!!





phiphi said:


> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:


> It isn't flat ironed, just blow dried  but thankyou anyway



really? Whoa, Lucky you. My hair is always so wavey...



Jenny Lauren said:


> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything.  The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous.  Here is my contribution.



You look great with that classy outfit!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Outfit of the day + new love DIY distressed denim shorts with studs!!


----------



## Jokili




----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything. The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous. Here is my contribution.


 
This is such a chic outfit, i particularly love the trench and the bag 



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Platinum Girly* - Your red hair is red hot!


 
Thankyou hun xoxo



its_a_keeper said:


> really? Whoa, Lucky you. My hair is always so wavey...


 
Lol grass is always greener because i would love nothing more than naturally wavy/curly hair, i have to spend ages with the curling tongs to get that effect


----------



## quynh_1206

Jenny Lauren said:


> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything. The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous. Here is my contribution.


 
WOW...I love your jacket. I am following your blog. You have a very nice style.


----------



## luciabugia

Asia_Leone said:


> Outfit of the day + new love DIY distressed denim shorts with studs!!



Love the color of the shirt.. so fresh!


----------



## luciabugia

Jokili said:


>



I'm like a baby, I'm attracted to anything bright  .. in this case, your flats!


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



Love everything about this look


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!



Oh, I love this outfit! Very inspiring.. need to work on my legs first, LOL!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Asia_Leone said:


> Outfit of the day + new love DIY distressed denim shorts with studs!!



Just gave me some outfit inspiration  Love this!


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything.  The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous.  Here is my contribution.



Very chic and elegant!  Love it.  Now that you've started, keep them coming!


----------



## luciabugia

virginiaalamode said:


> Yesterday I wore my new Webster for Target tee (from the men's section) with Celine pants, Givenchy sandals, and my Samudra clutch. The sunglasses are Versace. More photos on my blog.



Love the slouchy pants, very laid-back yet chic! Cute clutch too


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog entry today.  More pictures on the blog


----------



## Samia

Love the colors today!




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> more pics in the blog - hope you all had a great weekend!


Great as usual!!




			
				Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything.  The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous.  Here is my contribution.


You look great!


----------



## Samia

luciabugia said:
			
		

> From my blog entry today.  More pictures on the blog



You look great!


----------



## angie82

Jenny Lauren said:


> Let me start by saying I've stalked this thread for years, but never had the courage to post anything. The outfits posted here are always so lovely, and the woman seem so fabulous. Here is my contribution.


 
Love the way the shoes go with the blazer

You should post more.


----------



## angie82

Monday work outfit:







Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ChloeMateo

DC-Cutie said:


> Your blazer is HOT!!





juneping said:


> great blazer...





miu miu1 said:


> Love your outfit! The blazer is awesome





rx4dsoul said:


> Awesome blazer!





phiphi said:


> ok i may have missed some with this multiquote, but everyone looks amazing!!!





chloe_chanel said:


> Love the blazer.




Thank you, DC-Cutie, juneping, miu miu1, rx4dsoul, phiphi, and chloe_chanel!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

chloe_chanel said:


> Perfection. So in love w/this look.





luvsagreatdeal said:


> :welcome2: Looks great from head to toe!  Love the pop color in shoes





its_a_keeper said:


> You look great with that classy outfit!





quynh_1206 said:


> WOW...I love your jacket. I am following your blog. You have a very nice style.





platinum_girly said:


> This is such a chic outfit, i particularly love the trench and the bag





luciabugia said:


> Very chic and elegant!  Love it.  Now that you've started, keep them coming!





Samia said:


> You look great!





angie82 said:


> Love the way the shoes go with the blazer
> 
> You should post more.



Thank you* Chloe_Chanel, LuvsAGreatDeal, ItsAKeeper, Guynh, Platinum Girly, LuciaBugia, Samia and Angie82*!  You are all so sweet!


----------



## phiphi

its_a_keeper said:


> Love your outfi! Specially with that touch of color the Tee gives!
> 
> I like it! Specially the falt ironed hair again
> 
> Stylish and pretty! Me Likey!



thank you!!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Phiphi* - Love the color combo of your white blazer, turquoise necklace, lilac shorts and striped shoes!  So chic!
> 
> *Platinum Girly* - Your red hair is red hot!
> 
> *Virginia A La Mode* - Your scenic Webster tee paired with the scenic clutch is gorgeous!
> 
> *JunePing* - Your sporty top with your rocker outfit is so awesome!



thank you jenny!! love your look too! and waves to a fellow canadian! 



airborne said:


> love it!!



thank you airborne!



Asia_Leone said:


> Outfit of the day + new love DIY distressed denim shorts with studs!!



so creative!! love this!



Jokili said:


>



very nice!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



cute, as always!



luciabugia said:


> Oh, I love this outfit! Very inspiring.. need to work on my legs first, LOL!



LOL. i thank you for that. 



luciabugia said:


> From my blog entry today.  More pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1711203



very fun! i love that top!



Samia said:


> Love the colors today!
> 
> 
> Great as usual!!
> 
> 
> You look great!



thank you samia! 



angie82 said:


> Monday work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



like this alot!!


----------



## phiphi

cswcarol said:


> your outfit! Love your shoes, blazer, necklace.. Everything. Right, heading over to ur blog now (:



thank you csw!!! you're so sweet - and thank you for checking out my blog! it means so much to me!



angie82 said:


> I never know shoes in stripes can look so good.  Good pairings.



thanks angie! i'm a real sucker for stripes.... 



quynh_1206 said:


> what a cute outfit....the lavender shorts is such a nice pop of color.



thank you quynh!



platinum_girly said:


> Love those striped shoes with the shorts, great combo!
> 
> It isn't flat ironed, just blow dried  but thankyou anyway



thank you hun! i love how you got your hair to look flat ironed but only blow dried. i'm loving your casual chic outfits!


----------



## jlao

From my blog today:

Dress - Complex Geometries; Lace bandeau - Free People; Bag - Marni; Flip Flop - Havaianas; Hat - Street Vendor; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise bracelet - Gifted; Watch - Hermes; Ring - Dominic Jones


----------



## airborne

jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Complex Geometries; Lace bandeau - Free People; Bag - Marni; Flip Flop - Havaianas; Hat - Street Vendor; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise bracelet - Gifted; Watch - Hermes; Ring - Dominic Jones


loving the accessories, great post!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks again Phiphi!!



phiphi said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you jenny!! love your look too! and waves to a fellow canadian!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you airborne!
> 
> 
> 
> so creative!! love this!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> cute, as always!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. i thank you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> very fun! i love that top!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you samia!
> 
> 
> 
> like this alot!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much!  You're too nice 



luciabugia said:


> Love everything about this look


----------



## weibaobai

I love your relaxed chic look, very classy!




luciabugia said:


> From my blog entry today.  More pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1711203


----------



## xoxoCat

Sorry pic is a bit light. More pics on my blawg. 


xoxo Cat


----------



## its_a_keeper

*Everyone is looking great! Specially loved the polka dots dress!*



platinum_girly said:


> Lol grass is always greener because i would love nothing more than naturally wavy/curly hair, i have to spend ages with the curling tongs to get that effect


 
 jep, so true! In the morning I spent 20min in the bathroom trying to flatiron my hair and gave up. Now it is flat and kinda wavy... why can't we have it all in kinda rotation *lol*


----------



## xoxoCat

Asia_Leone said:


> Outfit of the day + new love DIY distressed denim shorts with studs!!



You have every pair of shoes I could ever want.


----------



## xoxoCat

its_a_keeper said:


> *Everyone is looking great! Specially loved the polka dots dress!*
> 
> 
> 
> jep, so true! In the morning I spent 20min in the bathroom trying to flatiron my hair and gave up. Now it is flat and kinda wavy... why can't we have it all in kinda rotation *lol*



Thanks.


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> thank you hun! i love how you got your hair to look flat ironed but only blow dried. i'm loving your casual chic outfits!


 
Lol trust me- if straighteners come near my hair then it becomes literally ramrod poker straight, *too* straight, IKWIM? 



its_a_keeper said:


> jep, so true! In the morning I spent 20min in the bathroom trying to flatiron my hair and gave up. Now it is flat and kinda wavy... why can't we have it all in kinda rotation *lol*


 
Lol if only we could have it in rotation, kinda wave a magic wand and have the perfect hair for every day that we want, no need for heated stylers, i know that my hair would thank me for laying off the curlers


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Thanks so much!  You're too nice


You are too stylish, can't help it!



weibaobai said:


> I love your relaxed chic look, very classy!


Thanks, I can only pull this kind of look


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jlao said:


> From my blog today:





xoxoCat said:


>




*Jlao* - Love your accessories, and the turquoise accents!

*xoxoCat* - That dress looks great on you!  I have the same one!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.



Great outfit and you look fabulous!
Following you on bloglovin and pinterest now


----------



## quynh_1206

Jenny Lauren said:


> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.


 
Beautiful! Is that blouse from Jcrew?


----------



## PrincessBal

A casual outfit today - i am in revision mode


----------



## phiphi

jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Complex Geometries; Lace bandeau - Free People; Bag - Marni; Flip Flop - Havaianas; Hat - Street Vendor; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise bracelet - Gifted; Watch - Hermes; Ring - Dominic Jones



seriously too cute. i love that hat! 



xoxoCat said:


> Sorry pic is a bit light. More pics on my blawg.
> 
> xoxo Cat



love the polka dot dress!! gorgeous!



platinum_girly said:


> Lol trust me- if straighteners come near my hair then it becomes literally ramrod poker straight, *too* straight, IKWIM?
> 
> Lol if only we could have it in rotation, kinda wave a magic wand and have the perfect hair for every day that we want, no need for heated stylers, i know that my hair would thank me for laying off the curlers



LOL!! yes, i get it! my hair is so uncooperative, it takes me forever to get it flat, even with a straightener.



Jenny Lauren said:


> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.



perfect pick-me-up!! you look amazing!



PrincessBal said:


> A casual outfit today - i am in revision mode



boo for revision mode. but you look totally cute!


----------



## phiphi

today in dvf for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Workwear! I totally stole my boyfriend's shirt this morning to wear to meetings, since my own wardrobe isn't entirely work-friendly just yet.  Guess that comes with still being at University.


----------



## cascherping

Outfit from this past weekend, featuring one of my favorite tops. More info in my blog:


----------



## cascherping

Fantastic DVF dress!



phiphi said:


> today in dvf for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


 
Great casual outfit - love the jeans!


PrincessBal said:


> A casual outfit today - i am in revision mode


 
I love, love this outfit - the skirt is KILLER!


Jenny Lauren said:


> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.


 
Fantastic and especially love the bag


luciabugia said:


> From my blog entry today. More pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1711203


 
Really cute!


angie82 said:


> Monday work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Gorgeous jewelry!


jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Complex Geometries; Lace bandeau - Free People; Bag - Marni; Flip Flop - Havaianas; Hat - Street Vendor; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise bracelet - Gifted; Watch - Hermes; Ring - Dominic Jones


 
Very pretty!


xoxoCat said:


> Sorry pic is a bit light. More pics on my blawg.
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog.


----------



## susu1978

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.



Love the bright yellow


----------



## susu1978

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> A casual outfit today - i am in revision mode



Love ur outfit,so put together


----------



## phiphi

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Workwear! I totally stole my boyfriend's shirt this morning to wear to meetings, since my own wardrobe isn't entirely work-friendly just yet.  Guess that comes with still being at University.



love the boyfriend shirt on you!



cascherping said:


> Outfit from this past weekend, featuring one of my favorite tops. More info in my blog:



totally adorable!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog.



love that top!


----------



## airborne

omg, weibaobai.  your pup is too cute with those shoes on


----------



## susu1978

weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog.




Omg,so cute puppy shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Airborne~  Thanks....Mei loves her kicks 


airborne said:


> omg, weibaobai. your pup is too cute with those shoes on


 
Thanks Phiphi!


phiphi said:


> love that top!


 
Thanks Susu~  She likes shoes...much like her mom 


susu1978 said:


> Omg,so cute puppy shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Love how the loubies match the DVF!


phiphi said:


> today in dvf for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


----------



## LaToyaForever

Marlina said:


> LOVE your skin color. And the outfit look good on ya !



Thank you boo


----------



## LaToyaForever

krazycatlady said:


> I adore everything about this outfit, especially the shoes!!! I like flats but they usually dont fit me well, I like these because they cover the toes completely and look so comfy!!!



Thank you hun. Why don't flats fit you well? I have a flat foot haha


----------



## LaToyaForever

My first time color blocking. What do you think?
More pics on my website.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Samia said:


> Great outfit and you look fabulous!
> Following you on bloglovin and pinterest now





phiphi said:


> perfect pick-me-up!! you look amazing!





cascherping said:


> Fantastic and especially love the bag





susu1978 said:


> Love the bright yellow




Thanks so much *Samia*, *PhiPhi*, *Cascherping* and *Susu*!




quynh_1206 said:


> Beautiful! Is that blouse from Jcrew?



Thanks Guynh!  Yes, it's the Blythe Blouse from J.Crew.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

PrincessBal said:


> A casual outfit today - i am in revision mode :



*PrincessBal*, Great casual look!  Love and follow your blog!



phiphi said:


> today in dvf for a dreary rainy day.



*Phiphi*, What a great print!



cascherping said:


> Outfit from this past weekend, featuring one of my favorite tops.



*Cascherping*, so pretty!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog.



*Weibaobai*, fabulous top!



LaToyaForever said:


> My first time color blocking.



*LaToya Forever*, you chose a great color combination!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cascherping said:
			
		

> Outfit from this past weekend, featuring one of my favorite tops. More info in my blog:



What is that beautiful blue satchel?


----------



## frl.lara

xoxoCat said:


> Sorry pic is a bit light. More pics on my blawg.
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat



you look so cute in this dress!



Jenny Lauren said:


> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.



wow, just perfect!!!



phiphi said:


> today in dvf for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



i love your dress, great outfit!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Workwear! I totally stole my boyfriend's shirt this morning to wear to meetings, since my own wardrobe isn't entirely work-friendly just yet.  Guess that comes with still being at University.



you look so pretty



weibaobai said:


> per my blog.



great style (and cute dog!) 



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1712646
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712647
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712648
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712649
> 
> 
> My first time color blocking. What do you think?
> More pics on my website.



the colors go perfectly together..love it!


----------



## frl.lara

i know, some might think of PJs, but i really like this trousers - they're so comfy 

top :: zara
silk trousers :: marni for h&m
shoes :: lanvin
bag :: chanel
bracelets :: marni for h&m


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## jessicalistic

Busted out the Lanvin for H&M collection for a work event. Everyone else besides us was in black. haha!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog entry today.  As usual more pictures there 
Not much of a skirt girl but hey, why not once in a while, right?


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.


Really love the pop of yellow!  Gorgeous!



PrincessBal said:


> A casual outfit today - i am in revision mode



Boyfriend jeans are my favorite piece.. you look good.



phiphi said:


> today in dvf for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



Thumbs up for DVF! Any DVF would be a good investment IMHO


----------



## rx4dsoul

frl.lara said:
			
		

> i know, some might think of PJs, but i really like this trousers - they're so comfy
> 
> top :: zara
> silk trousers :: marni for h&m
> shoes :: lanvin
> bag :: chanel
> bracelets :: marni for h&m



You styled it perfectly and certainly one cant think of PJs, esp with that Purse.


----------



## susu1978

Casual day at work today
Blazer h&m,oasis blouse,top shop jeans,bcbg shoes


----------



## susu1978

Forgot the attachment


----------



## arnott

PrincessBal said:


> A casual outfit today - i am in revision mode



Love the jacket!


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Love how the loubies match the DVF!



ooh! i hadn't noticed that!! lol. thanks wei!



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1712646
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712647
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712648
> 
> 
> View attachment 1712649
> 
> 
> My first time color blocking. What do you think?
> More pics on my website.



great colourblocking!



Jenny Lauren said:


> *PrincessBal*, Great casual look!  Love and follow your blog!
> 
> *Phiphi*, What a great print!
> 
> *Cascherping*, so pretty!
> 
> *Weibaobai*, fabulous top!
> 
> *LaToya Forever*, you chose a great color combination!



thank you jenny!



frl.lara said:


> you look so cute in this dress!
> 
> wow, just perfect!!!
> 
> i love your dress, great outfit!
> 
> you look so pretty
> 
> great style (and cute dog!)
> 
> the colors go perfectly together..love it!



thank you!



frl.lara said:


> i know, some might think of PJs, but i really like this trousers - they're so comfy
> 
> top :: zara
> silk trousers :: marni for h&m
> shoes :: lanvin
> bag :: chanel
> bracelets :: marni for h&m



the trousers are adorable!



angelastoel said:


>



cute jacket!



jessicalistic said:


> Busted out the Lanvin for H&M collection for a work event. Everyone else besides us was in black. haha!



loves it! you look fab!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog entry today.  As usual more pictures there
> Not much of a skirt girl but hey, why not once in a while, right?
> 
> View attachment 1713047



you should wear skirts more often!! so pretty and polished!



luciabugia said:


> Really love the pop of yellow!  Gorgeous!
> 
> Boyfriend jeans are my favorite piece.. you look good.
> 
> Thumbs up for DVF! Any DVF would be a good investment IMHO



thank you lucia!



susu1978 said:


> Forgot the attachment



cute outfit susu!!


----------



## PinkTruffle

weibaobai said:


> per my blog.



I love your look here! And you puppies shoes are adorable


----------



## Asia_Leone

xoxoCat said:


> You have every pair of shoes I could ever want.



LOL!! Funny you said that I just posted some of my fave shoes...more on my blog!


----------



## Asia_Leone

jessicalistic said:


> Busted out the Lanvin for H&M collection for a work event. Everyone else besides us was in black. haha!



OMG I love your puffy dress!!!! I assume this is no longer available in store huh?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks YOU ladies! 




PinkTruffle said:


> I love your look here! And you puppies shoes are adorable


 


frl.lara said:


> you look so cute in this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love your dress, great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> great style (and cute dog!)
> 
> 
> 
> the colors go perfectly together..love it!


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> *PrincessBal*, Great casual look! Love and follow your blog!
> 
> 
> 
> *Phiphi*, What a great print!
> 
> 
> 
> *Cascherping*, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *Weibaobai*, fabulous top!
> 
> 
> 
> *LaToya Forever*, you chose a great color combination!


----------



## jesscat

How did i not see this thread ever?? Haha i actually posted my OOTD in the zara thread since my shirt and top are both zara- so sorry if anyone is looking at this twice!




(shoes are jcrew, necklace is mark.)


----------



## Nekko

everyone looks amazing!

Recent outfit












Forever21 top
Skirt from Romwe
Asos House of Holland tights
vintage purse


----------



## Jenny Lauren

frl.lara said:


> wow, just perfect!!!





luciabugia said:


> Really love the pop of yellow!  Gorgeous!



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here is my outfit for today.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

frl.lara said:


> i know, some might think of PJs, but i really like this trousers - they're so comfy



*Frl.Lara*, LOVE your pants and bag!



jessicalistic said:


> Busted out the Lanvin for H&M collection for a work event. Everyone else besides us was in black. haha!



*Jessicalistic*, fabulous dress and necklace!


----------



## susu1978

Nekko said:
			
		

> everyone looks amazing!
> 
> Recent outfit
> 
> Forever21 top
> Skirt from Romwe
> Asos House of Holland tights
> vintage purse



I love it


----------



## susu1978

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit for today.



Very nice and smart yet interesting


----------



## jessicalistic

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> OMG I love your puffy dress!!!! I assume this is no longer available in store huh?



Unfortunately not. Was part of the special collection from fall 2010. But try online. That's where I ended up getting it a month or so ago. It's not the most flattering dress, but it's definitely fun!


----------



## airborne

Stunners!! Jenny  your bag, great look!



Nekko said:


> everyone looks amazing!
> 
> Recent outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 top
> Skirt from Romwe
> Asos House of Holland tights
> vintage purse





Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my outfit for today.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my outfit for today.



Love your printed skirts.  Love your style


----------



## kiwishopper

This is me today at the park! More pictures can be found on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly

kiwishopper said:


> This is me today at the park! More pictures can be found on my blog


 
Aah you are carrying the RM that i just NEED in my life!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

platinum_girly said:


> Aah you are carrying the RM that i just NEED in my life!!!


 
Hehe PG :giggles: I am crossing my fingers and toes for you to find one soon. Make sure you get the LARGE Affair. There's something about this size that is so different and beautiful than the regular size!


----------



## loves

navy shorts uniqlo
cream top, no brand
cotton scarf, bag and bangle hermes
shoes miss sixty


----------



## Jenny Lauren

susu1978 said:


> Very nice and smart yet interesting





airborne said:


> Stunners!! Jenny  your bag, great look!





kcf68 said:


> Love your printed skirts.  Love your style



Thanks so much *Susu1978*, *Airborne* and *KCF68*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's an outfit I wore a few day ago.  Just bought this dress at H&M.


----------



## phiphi

jesscat said:


> How did i not see this thread ever?? Haha i actually posted my OOTD in the zara thread since my shirt and top are both zara- so sorry if anyone is looking at this twice!
> 
> View attachment 1713624
> 
> 
> (shoes are jcrew, necklace is mark.)



so cute!



Nekko said:


> everyone looks amazing!
> 
> Recent outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21 top
> Skirt from Romwe
> Asos House of Holland tights
> vintage purse



wowsa! fierce!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here is my outfit for today.



that's super cute!! 



kiwishopper said:


> This is me today at the park! More pictures can be found on my blog



adorable!



loves said:


> navy shorts uniqlo
> cream top, no brand
> cotton scarf, bag and bangle hermes
> shoes miss sixty



this is a super chic outfit, loves!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's an outfit I wore a few day ago.  Just bought this dress at H&M.



i wish we had an H&M! this dress looks fantastic on you!


----------



## phiphi

polka dots and CLs today


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> polka dots and CLs today



So adorable!  Love the pops of pink!


----------



## platinum_girly

Cole haan bag:


----------



## Machick333

Casual outif


----------



## loves

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's an outfit I wore a few day ago.  Just bought this dress at H&M.



love this look! 

*phiphi*thanks!  love polka dots, can't see pic though but i love anything dotty




Machick333 said:


> Casual outif


love the comfortable chic vibe


----------



## its_a_keeper

Nekko said:


> Recent outfit
> 
> Forever21 top
> Skirt from Romwe
> Asos House of Holland tights
> vintage purse



Love it! I really like reading your blog from time to time 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's an outfit I wore a few day ago. Just bought this dress at H&M.



I love Polka Dots! You looks great!



phiphi said:


> polka dots and CLs today



Classy Perfect Mrs. PhiPhi!



platinum_girly said:


> Cole haan bag:



I really like your shorts! Perfect for your legs! And your hair looks great again!


----------



## jesscat

Equipment shirt, jcrew black minnies, zara shoes, mark watch


----------



## jesscat

phiphi said:
			
		

> so cute!



Thank u!


----------



## ame

phiphi said:


> polka dots and CLs today



CUTE. I absolutely LOVE the pink pop.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> Cole haan bag:



Love the sandals and that peek a boo top!!


----------



## jesscat

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's an outfit I wore a few day ago.  Just bought this dress at H&M.



Loving all the gray!!


----------



## Nekko

phiphi said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> wowsa! fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a super chic outfit, loves!!
> 
> 
> 
> i wish we had an H&M! this dress looks fantastic on you!







susu1978 said:


> I love it






airborne said:


> Stunners!! Jenny  your bag, great look!





its_a_keeper said:


> Love it! I really like reading your blog from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> I love Polka Dots! You looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Classy Perfect Mrs. PhiPhi!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your shorts! Perfect for your legs! And your hair looks great again!



Thank you guys so much   You're all stunning and the best!!


----------



## Nekko

Today's outfit.

Today's outfit.

I never wait to wear my new things haha






Hat and Jeffrey Campbell shoes from Free People
http://www.freepeople.com/ophelia-colorblock-platform-boot/
Blazer, shorts and tights from Urban Outfitters
Forever21 top
Tiffany necklace
Balenciaga purse


----------



## am2022

looking cute !!! love polka dots everytime , anytime!!!




phiphi said:


> polka dots and CLs today


----------



## chanel*liz

phiphi said:


> polka dots and CLs today




Love the pink and the polka dots


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> So adorable!  Love the pops of pink!



thank you! jenny!



platinum_girly said:


> Cole haan bag:



love. love. love. 



Machick333 said:


> Casual outif



very cute!



loves said:


> love this look!
> 
> *phiphi*thanks!  love polka dots, can't see pic though but i love anything dotty
> 
> love the comfortable chic vibe



thank you loves!! between the nautical stripes and polka dots this season.... 



its_a_keeper said:


> Love it! I really like reading your blog from time to time
> 
> I love Polka Dots! You looks great!
> 
> Classy Perfect Mrs. PhiPhi!
> 
> I really like your shorts! Perfect for your legs! And your hair looks great again!



thank you so much its_a_keeper! xox



jesscat said:


> Equipment shirt, jcrew black minnies, zara shoes, mark watch
> 
> View attachment 1714821



great outfit!! i was looking into a solid equipment blouse, just not sure about sizing on these.. looks great on you!



ame said:


> CUTE. I absolutely LOVE the pink pop.



thank you ame!!



amacasa said:


> looking cute !!! love polka dots everytime , anytime!!!



thanks amacasa!! it's so true. dots are addictive.. lol.



chanel*liz said:


> Love the pink and the polka dots



thank you chanel*liz!


----------



## Jokili

http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/im-yours.html


----------



## .jourdyn.

phiphi said:


> polka dots and CLs today



Super adorable, I'm a big fan of polka dots. I especially love the pink thrown in!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's an outfit I wore a few day ago.  Just bought this dress at H&M.



I absolutely love this ensemble!  I also like your blog, great pictures...


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> polka dots and CLs today


 
This is such a classy look, and love how you tied the belt in with the shoes 



its_a_keeper said:


> I really like your shorts! Perfect for your legs! And your hair looks great again!


 
Thankyou sweetie, am going for a big hair change again soon so it won't be red for much longer 



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love the sandals and that peek a boo top!!


 
Thanks girl, you are so sweet xoxo



phiphi said:


> love. love. love.


----------



## beggarbaby

Keep forgetting to post outfits...

With plain black flats that you can't see...


----------



## airborne

lovely skirt,  patterned maxis



Jokili said:


> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/im-yours.html


----------



## airborne

Jenny, Ita



dc-cutie said:


> i absolutely love this ensemble!  I also like your blog, great pictures...


----------



## airborne

33333 your heels dear!!



Nekko said:


> Today's outfit.
> 
> Today's outfit.
> 
> I never wait to wear my new things haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat and Jeffrey Campbell shoes from Free People
> http://www.freepeople.com/ophelia-colorblock-platform-boot/
> Blazer, shorts and tights from Urban Outfitters
> Forever21 top
> Tiffany necklace
> Balenciaga purse


----------



## angie82

beggarbaby said:


> Keep forgetting to post outfits...
> 
> With plain black flats that you can't see...


 
Love this.  Causal but chic


----------



## shesnochill

.silence & noise top
.zara skirt & clutch
.lauren conrad for kohls heels


----------



## frl.lara

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Frl.Lara*, LOVE your pants and bag!



thank you so much!

yesterday i was wearing my new DvF blouse:

silk blouse :: DvF
jeans :: zara
shoes :: zara
bracelets :: marni for h&m
bag :: miu miu
nails :: chanel - june


----------



## luciabugia

annaversary said:


> .silence & noise top
> .zara skirt & clutch
> .lauren conrad for kohls heels


 What a pretty skirt!


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou sweetie, am going for a big hair change again soon so it won't be red for much longer


 
Interesting! So far, from what I saw, I liked the red best on you 



beggarbaby said:


> Keep forgetting to post outfits...
> 
> With plain black flats that you can't see...


 
Really nice on! I love the black with the blue!


----------



## luciabugia

frl.lara said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> yesterday i was wearing my new DvF blouse:
> 
> silk blouse :: DvF
> jeans :: zara
> shoes :: zara
> bracelets :: marni for h&m
> bag :: miu miu
> nails :: chanel - june


 
The top is perfect with white jeans or pants. Good pairing!


----------



## luciabugia

Off to renew the visa!  Pictures here: http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/vintage-galore.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> Off to renew the visa!  Pictures here: http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/vintage-galore.html



Love the pants, very summer!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> that's super cute!! i wish we had an H&M! this dress looks fantastic on you!





loves said:


> love this look!





its_a_keeper said:


> I love Polka Dots! You looks great!





jesscat said:


> Loving all the gray!!





DC-Cutie said:


> I absolutely love this ensemble!  I also like your blog, great pictures...



Thank you so much for the kind words *Phiphi, Loves, Its_a_keeper, Jesscat* and *DC_Cutie*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Cole haan bag:



Great cutouts *Platinum Girly*!



jesscat said:


> Equipment shirt, jcrew black minnies, zara shoes, mark watch



Love your top and shoes *Jesscat*!



annaversary said:


> .silence & noise top
> .zara skirt & clutch
> .lauren conrad for kohls heels



Very pretty *Annaversay*!



frl.lara said:


> yesterday i was wearing my new DvF blouse



LOVE your top *Frl.lara*!



luciabugia said:


> Off to renew the visa!  Pictures here: http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/vintage-galore.html
> View attachment 1715924



*Luciabugia*, that color looks really looks great on you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I'm hoping this is the last time I have to wear a winter coat until next Fall!


----------



## Machick333

Nautical stripes


----------



## platinum_girly

annaversary said:


> .silence & noise top
> .zara skirt & clutch
> .lauren conrad for kohls heels


 
LOVE this look, head to toe perfection 



its_a_keeper said:


> Interesting! So far, from what I saw, I liked the red best on you


 
Awww i know, but it is SO much hassle and washes out so fast, plus it has dyed my bathroom and all my towels red 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Great cutouts *Platinum Girly*!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm hoping this is the last time I have to wear a winter coat until next Fall!


 
BEAUTIFUL coat, i really like it, you have great style


----------



## jesscat

Jenny Lauren said:


> Love your top and shoes *Jesscat*!



Thank you!



phiphi said:


> great outfit!! i was looking into a solid equipment blouse, just not sure about sizing on these.. looks great on you!
> :



Thanks! If it helps any, I'm 5'4 and my shirt was an XS and it was still roomy - usually XS gets a little tight around the shoulders/chest area (in other brands - Zara I wear a S for a blouse usually), so I would suggest sizing down! It's my first equipment blouse and it honestly just feels like HEAVEN. Get one!


----------



## phiphi

Jokili said:


> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/im-yours.html



super fun skirt!!



.jourdyn. said:


> Super adorable, I'm a big fan of polka dots. I especially love the pink thrown in!



thank you jourdyn!!



platinum_girly said:


> This is such a classy look, and love how you tied the belt in with the shoes
> 
> Thankyou sweetie, am going for a big hair change again soon so it won't be red for much longer
> 
> Thanks girl, you are so sweet xoxo



thanks hun!!



beggarbaby said:


> Keep forgetting to post outfits...
> 
> With plain black flats that you can't see...



adorable! love that pop of colour!



annaversary said:


> .silence & noise top
> .zara skirt & clutch
> .lauren conrad for kohls heels



super super cute!



frl.lara said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> yesterday i was wearing my new DvF blouse:
> 
> silk blouse :: DvF
> jeans :: zara
> shoes :: zara
> bracelets :: marni for h&m
> bag :: miu miu
> nails :: chanel - june



i love that blouse. pretty print!



luciabugia said:


> Off to renew the visa!  Pictures here: http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/vintage-galore.html
> 
> View attachment 1715924



such wonderful colours!! you look great!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm hoping this is the last time I have to wear a winter coat until next Fall!



hear hear!! we need the weather to get warm!! love this look!!



Machick333 said:


> Nautical stripes



you look FAB!



jesscat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks! If it helps any, I'm 5'4 and my shirt was an XS and it was still roomy - usually XS gets a little tight around the shoulders/chest area (in other brands - Zara I wear a S for a blouse usually), so I would suggest sizing down! It's my first equipment blouse and it honestly just feels like HEAVEN. Get one!



ooh!! thank you for the sizing tips!!


----------



## phiphi

neony today - TGIF everyone!


----------



## Machick333

phiphi said:


> neony today - TGIF everyone!


 great outfit!


----------



## airborne

lovely as usual ladies 



frl.lara said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> yesterday i was wearing my new DvF blouse:
> 
> silk blouse :: DvF
> jeans :: zara
> shoes :: zara
> bracelets :: marni for h&m
> bag :: miu miu
> nails :: chanel - june


Amazing blouse


luciabugia said:


> Off to renew the visa!  Pictures here: http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/vintage-galore.html
> 
> View attachment 1715924





Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm hoping this is the last time I have to wear a winter coat until next Fall!





phiphi said:


> neony today - TGIF everyone!


----------



## phiphi

Machick333 said:


> great outfit!



thank you machick!



airborne said:


> lovely as usual ladies
> 
> Amazing blouse



thanks airborne!!


----------



## Nolia

*
Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha.  Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties 

Going to another forum meetup~

*


----------



## Nathalya

frl.lara said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> yesterday i was wearing my new DvF blouse:
> 
> silk blouse :: DvF
> jeans :: zara
> shoes :: zara
> bracelets :: marni for h&m
> bag :: miu miu
> nails :: chanel - june


 
 beautiful blouse!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I'm hoping this is the last time I have to wear a winter coat until next Fall!



What is that coat?  I love it!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nolia said:
			
		

> Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha.  Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~



Love the statement shirt- it says fun fearless female to me


----------



## juneping




----------



## bag in black

my Outfit from yesterday with my lovely bag from Gryson


----------



## iluvmybags

Here's what I wore to work Fri nite --

James Perse Tshirt
C&C California Maxi Skirt
Marc Jacobs Cutaway Leather Jacket
Missoni Scarf
Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's Espadrilles
Marc Jacobs Rio Handbag


----------



## rx4dsoul

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Here's what I wore to work Fri nite --
> 
> James Perse Tshirt
> C&C California Maxi Skirt
> Marc Jacobs Cutaway Leather Jacket
> Missoni Scarf
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's Espadrilles
> Marc Jacobs Rio Handbag



Very edgy!


----------



## jessicalistic

My more-is-more Marni for H&M outfit. Top, shoes, necklace, earrings, bracelets... Once one thing from that collection hits my body, i just cant stop adding until I'm like a Christmas tree. Oh, and then Citizens ankle length jeans. Good to wear pants


----------



## loves

^ love the necklace. boy do i regret not getting those and the white ones too. hmpf


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm hoping this is the last time I have to wear a winter coat until next Fall!






luciabugia said:


> Off to renew the visa!  Pictures here:


I like!!



Machick333 said:


> Nautical stripes


Cute!



phiphi said:


> neony today - TGIF everyone!


Love the yellow and the jacket!! Zara?


----------



## Samia

jessicalistic said:


> My more-is-more Marni for H&M outfit. Top, shoes, necklace, earrings, bracelets... Once one thing from that collection hits my body, i just cant stop adding until I'm like a Christmas tree. Oh, and then Citizens ankle length jeans. Good to wear pants





platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!





Nolia said:


> *
> Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha.  Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~
> 
> *



Looking good girls!


----------



## Samia

annaversary said:


> .silence & noise top
> .zara skirt & clutch
> .lauren conrad for kohls heels


You are so cute!



frl.lara said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> yesterday i was wearing my new DvF blouse:
> 
> silk blouse :: DvF
> jeans :: zara
> shoes :: zara
> bracelets :: marni for h&m
> bag :: miu miu
> nails :: chanel - june


You look great and the DVF blouse is tdf!


----------



## phiphi

Nolia said:


> *
> Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha.  Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~
> 
> *




great outfit! hope you had fun at the meetup! 



juneping said:


>



cute pants!



bag in black said:


> View attachment 1717148
> 
> 
> my Outfit from yesterday with my lovely bag from Gryson



love the bag!



iluvmybags said:


> Here's what I wore to work Fri nite --
> 
> James Perse Tshirt
> C&C California Maxi Skirt
> Marc Jacobs Cutaway Leather Jacket
> Missoni Scarf
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's Espadrilles
> Marc Jacobs Rio Handbag



fun fun look!



jessicalistic said:


> My more-is-more Marni for H&M outfit. Top, shoes, necklace, earrings, bracelets... Once one thing from that collection hits my body, i just cant stop adding until I'm like a Christmas tree. Oh, and then Citizens ankle length jeans. Good to wear pants



love the top! the necklace! the earrings!! ok see, i can't stop adding too. :laughing: you look wonderful!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!



happy weekend too! you are so skinny!!!



Samia said:


> I like!!
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Love the yellow and the jacket!! Zara?



thank you samia! yes! it's the fantasy fabric blazer from zara.


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> thank you samia! yes! it's the fantasy fabric blazer from zara.



I saw it in Zara and looks fantastic on you, I didn't get one as its already so hot here


----------



## phiphi

Samia said:


> I saw it in Zara and looks fantastic on you, I didn't get one as its already so hot here



ahh!! thank you dear samia! it is still pretty chilly here. we are getting better weather (supposedly) but they're still handing out frost warnings.. ush:


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend everybody!



You make the camouflage look chic PG!


----------



## P.Y.T.

On my way to work yesterday...


----------



## its_a_keeper

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> On my way to work yesterday...



That rocks! Lookin great girl!


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend everybody!



Are you loosing wait constantly girl? You look slimmer/skinnier again, just wondering...


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love you look June! Great Style in the City


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing my red Levi's ID Curve skinny yesterday! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Nolia

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the statement shirt- it says fun fearless female to me





Samia said:


> Looking good girls!





phiphi said:


> great outfit! hope you had fun at the meetup!




Thanks ladies!! ! rx4, that's exactly why I fell in love with it!! =D


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Machick333 said:


> Nautical stripes



*Machick*, so chic!



juneping said:


>



*Juneping*, great pants!



iluvmybags said:


> Here's what I wore to work Fri nite[/FONT]



*Iluvmybags*, love the stripes!



jessicalistic said:


> My more-is-more Marni for H&M outfit. Top, shoes, necklace, earrings, bracelets... Once one thing from that collection hits my body, i just cant stop adding until I'm like a Christmas tree. Oh, and then Citizens ankle length jeans. Good to wear pants



LOVE this look *Jessicalistic*!  I wish I bought that shirt and necklace!



P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



Wow, so pretty *PYT*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> BEAUTIFUL coat, i really like it, you have great style



Thanks so much *Platinum Girly*!  Can't wait to see what hair color you choose next!



phiphi said:


> hear hear!! we need the weather to get warm!! love this look!!



Thanks* Phiphi*!  Love your look with the Zara fantasy blazer.  I have the same one but have not yet worn it with jeans.  You styled it perfectly!



rx4dsoul said:


> What is that coat?  I love it!!!



Thanks *rx4dsoul*!  It's by a Canadian company called Rudsak.  www.rudsakstore.com.  Their designs are very similar to Mackage.


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:


> love the top! the necklace! the earrings!! ok see, i can't stop adding too. :laughing: you look wonderful!



Thanks! The collection is seriously just asking to be worn en masse  (Not to mention PURCHASED en masse! I am going broke by the minute. I've recently discovered I like the men's stuff too


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!



Super cute. I wish I could pull of bright white, but I start looking funky. Zara had a similar style in the fall in navy with an edgy faux leather moto collar on one side and I almost died trying to get my hands on one. Eyes peeled for something similar. Until then, I can at least live vicariously through your white! A great classic look with a twist.


----------



## Ebonynoir

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



love love....this look
May I ask were your dress and shoes are from?


----------



## clcoons

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!



My biggest fashion regret of the season is not buying this!


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



Woot woot looking good.


----------



## ame

p.y.t. said:


> on my way to work yesterday...



you. Look. Amazeballs.


----------



## rx4dsoul

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> On my way to work yesterday...



You look amazing!!!


----------



## AEGIS

from my bday..details on my new blog


----------



## AEGIS

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



if you do not stop looking so great!


----------



## AEGIS

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my red Levi's ID Curve skinny yesterday! More pictures are on my blog



you look so bright and cheery



Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!



super classic


----------



## purse collector

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...




 omg drop dead gorgeous.  Your figure is to die for.


----------



## poporon

Today's outfit.
Zara's black jersey blazer. Club Monaco' s dress. Chanel's red woc.


----------



## P.Y.T.

its_a_keeper said:


> That rocks! Lookin great girl!


Thank you! I need to play catch up...



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, so pretty *PYT*!


Thank you...



Ebonynoir said:


> love love....this look
> May I ask were your dress and shoes are from?


Of course, dress *zara* and the shoes are *Giuseppe Zanotti*..



kcf68 said:


> Woot woot looking good.


Hey babe, thanks!



ame said:


> you. Look. Amazeballs.


@Amazeballs!



AEGIS said:


> if you do not stop looking so great!


Hey girl, thanks alot!



purse collector said:


> omg drop dead gorgeous. Your figure is to die for.


 
Hey miss lady! Glad to see you around these parts...

Thank you!


----------



## P.Y.T.

rx4dsoul said:


> You look amazing!!!


 
Thank you rx4dsoul! Nice to see your font as well...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!


Classic and chic! You look lovely..



AEGIS said:


> from my bday..details on my new blog


Now look at this HAWT mama in Pink! *werk bish*


----------



## cascherping

Gorgeous outfit!


poporon said:


> Today's outfit.
> Zara's black jersey blazer. Club Monaco' s dress. Chanel's red woc.



Love the dress! - May I ask who the designer is?


P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



Love the red jeans!


kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my red Levi's ID Curve skinny yesterday! More pictures are on my blog



That Zara blazer is incredible!


Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!



June - you always look great - and those pants are hot!


juneping said:


>




Love the maxi skirt!


iluvmybags said:


> Here's what I wore to work Fri nite --
> James Perse Tshirt
> C&C California Maxi Skirt
> Marc Jacobs Cutaway Leather Jacket
> Missoni Scarf
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's Espadrilles
> Marc Jacobs Rio Handbag



I really like how you mixed the patterns - fun outfit!


jessicalistic said:


> My more-is-more Marni for H&M outfit. Top, shoes, necklace, earrings, bracelets... Once one thing from that collection hits my body, i just cant stop adding until I'm like a Christmas tree. Oh, and then Citizens ankle length jeans. Good to wear pants



Super hot outfit!


platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@cascherping -*ZARA*


----------



## Slavisa

Yesterday's outfit:

Jacket, tee & jeans - Zara
Bag - LV Speedy 30
Necklace - Myer


----------



## Julide

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



I have to ask this question: are the guys at your workplace able to do any work? You look fantastic!!




Keep the wonderful pictures coming!!! This thread is wonderful!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> You make the camouflage look chic PG!


 
Thankyou hun, miss your outfits here lately xoxo



P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...


 
One word: HOT!



its_a_keeper said:


> Are you loosing wait constantly girl? You look slimmer/skinnier again, just wondering...


 
Nope, maybe it is just the angle of the photos 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much *Platinum Girly*! Can't wait to see what hair color you choose next!


 
Lol well the wait will not be long as it will be done next week 



cascherping said:


> Super hot outfit!


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!



Really Cute outfit! And I love that Zara blazer too!


----------



## Samia

AEGIS said:


> from my bday..details on my new blog



Love your outfit!



Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> 
> Jacket, tee & jeans - Zara
> Bag - LV Speedy 30
> Necklace - Myer


Love!!



P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



Sizzling HOT!


----------



## PrincessBal

Dinner outfit feat. the Zara heels

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my last outfit! You all look great ladies!!


----------



## Jokili

Thank you all.



Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> Jacket, tee & jeans - Zara
> Bag - LV Speedy 30
> Necklace - Myer


I love your jacket!





http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/ring-my-bell.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love your jacket, the total look is so chic. 


Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> 
> Jacket, tee & jeans - Zara
> Bag - LV Speedy 30
> Necklace - Myer





P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



who the heck is getting any work done with all of your hotness in the office????  You look AMAZING


----------



## platinum_girly

Cole haan bag again:


----------



## poporon

cascherping said:


> Gorgeous outfit!
> 
> 
> Love the dress! - May I ask who the designer is?


 
Hi the dress is from "Club Monaco" 2012 spring/summer collection. You still can find it in store now.


----------



## AEGIS

P.Y.T. said:


> Classic and chic! You look lovely..
> 
> 
> Now look at this HAWT mama in Pink! *werk bish*



im trying to get like you!



Samia said:


> Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sizzling HOT!




thanks!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> 
> Jacket, tee & jeans - Zara
> Bag - LV Speedy 30
> Necklace - Myer


I need this jacket in my life! You look great..



platinum_girly said:


> Cole haan bag again:


You soooo pulled this look off! Super cute..



Jokili said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/ring-my-bell.html


Casual chic love it..


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Love your jacket, the total look is so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who the heck is getting any work done with all of your hotness in the office???? You look AMAZING


Thank you DC-Cutie. I've been werkin' on my leg crunches trying to get my legs to look toned and defined like yours. But sadly to say it ain't werkin'.:cry:




Julide said:


> I have to ask this question: are the guys at your workplace able to do any work? You look fantastic!!
> 
> Keep the wonderful pictures coming!!! This thread is wonderful!


Well some of them have missed a few deadlines...lol  Thank you.



platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou hun, miss your outfits here lately xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> One word: HOT!


Thank you mama! BTW, happy mothers day to you..



Samia said:


> Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sizzling HOT!


Thank you babe..


----------



## Jen123

First time trying colored pants!


----------



## jessicalistic

AEGIS said:
			
		

> from my bday..details on my new blog



Hot on so many levels. Seriously.


----------



## marina230

P.Y.T. said:


> On my way to work yesterday...



WOW! I need this bag! May I ask you who makes this beauty?


----------



## marina230

iluvmybags said:


> Here's what I wore to work Fri nite --
> 
> James Perse Tshirt
> C&C California Maxi Skirt
> Marc Jacobs Cutaway Leather Jacket
> Missoni Scarf
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohl's Espadrilles
> Marc Jacobs Rio Handbag



Love your look. I never paid any attention to MJ bags, but really like this one. One more in my list. By the way, looking more on your pictures and see your size , I positively sure you will be fine in size 44 RO leather jacket. I think, I am bigger than you and 44 is a little bit big on me after few times of wearing.


----------



## P.Y.T.

marina230 said:


> WOW! I need this bag! May I ask you who makes this beauty?


 
Thank you. I purchased it from BCBG Max Azria. I also have it merlot.

Milano large satchel
Black





Merlot


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> You soooo pulled this look off! Super cute..


 


P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you mama! BTW, happy mothers day to you..


 
Thankyou babe, although we have had mothers day over here already in the UK, it is in March 



P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you. I purchased it from BCBG Max Azria. I also have it merlot.
> 
> Milano large satchel
> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merlot


 
You are the only one i could say this about but i could 100% live in your closet and be perfectly happy wearing PYT head to toe  Those bags are HOT!!!


----------



## r15324

Popping by saying hi you all look fab!

Me wearing

Jil sander shirt
Prada top
Prada jeans
Car shoe loafers
Louis Vuitton keepall


----------



## Bubbles86

Sergio rossi thigh high boots
Victoria beckham skinny jeans
Dolce gabbana denim shirt
Rolex Daytona 
Hermes blue jean birkin


----------



## r15324

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Sergio rossi thigh high boots
> Victoria beckham skinny jeans
> Dolce gabbana denim shirt
> Rolex Daytona
> Hermes blue jean birkin



I spot net a porter!!!


----------



## Bubbles86

r15324 said:
			
		

> I spot net a porter!!!



Lol your good! Excuse the mess!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Lol your good! Excuse the mess!



Haha I thought you were in dept store....hot outfit!


----------



## iluvmybags

marina230 said:


> Love your look. I never paid any attention to MJ bags, but really like this one. One more in my list. By the way, looking more on your pictures and see your size , I positively sure you will be fine in size 44 RO leather jacket. I think, I am bigger than you and 44 is a little bit big on me after few times of wearing.



Thank you so much marina!
The MJ Rio is one of my favorite styles - I was so excited to see it with silver HW, especially in grey leather (it's one of my favorite combinations!)

Thanks for the advice re: the RO jacket
I'm hoping to get to Barney's this week sometime in order to try some on!
I've wanted one of his jackets for a while now & think I'm finally ready to take the plunge!


----------



## shalomjude

r15324 said:


> Popping by saying hi you all look fab!
> 
> Me wearing
> 
> Jil sander shirt
> Prada top
> Prada jeans
> Car shoe loafers
> Louis Vuitton keepall



Great look... love your keep all


----------



## LarissaHK

My yesterday's outfit:
Marc Jacobs blouse
Mint jeans from local shop Maple
Massimo Dutti belt
Hermes bag
Vivienne Westwood melissa shoes


----------



## Celia_Hish

loves said:


> navy shorts uniqlo
> cream top, no brand
> cotton scarf, bag and bangle hermes
> shoes miss sixty


 
Lovely outfit


----------



## Jokili

r15324 said:


> Popping by saying hi you all look fab!
> 
> Me wearing
> 
> Jil sander shirt
> Prada top
> Prada jeans
> Car shoe loafers
> Louis Vuitton keepall



Cool!

*P.Y.T.*, thank you.


----------



## luciabugia

P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you. I purchased it from BCBG Max Azria. I also have it merlot.
> 
> Milano large satchel
> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merlot



Wow! Gorgeous bags!


----------



## luciabugia

r15324 said:


> Popping by saying hi you all look fab!
> 
> Me wearing
> 
> Jil sander shirt
> Prada top
> Prada jeans
> Car shoe loafers
> Louis Vuitton keepall



Love your Loius!  This whole outfit is so 'American Cup'


----------



## luciabugia

LarissaHK said:


> My yesterday's outfit:
> Marc Jacobs blouse
> Mint jeans from local shop Maple
> Massimo Dutti belt
> Hermes bag
> Vivienne Westwood melissa shoes



Love mint jeans, so spring!


----------



## luciabugia

Happy Mother's Day! From my blog today


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Bubbles86

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Love what your wearing especially those pink jeans!


----------



## LarissaHK

luciabugia said:


> Love mint jeans, so spring!


Thank you I'am currently obsessed with coloured jeans


----------



## phiphi

i'm super behind - everyone looks lovely!!! mother's day outfit:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

AEGIS said:


> from my bday..details on my new blog



Very pretty, *Aegis*!



Slavisa said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> 
> Jacket, tee & jeans - Zara
> Bag - LV Speedy 30
> Necklace - Myer



Love the yellow jacket, *Slavisa*!



Jen123 said:


> First time trying colored pants!
> 
> View attachment 1718677



Those pants look great on you *Jen*!



luciabugia said:


> Happy Mother's Day! From my blog today
> 
> View attachment 1719498



Very pretty skirt, *Luciabugia*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jessicalistic said:


> Super cute. I wish I could pull of bright white, but I start looking funky. Zara had a similar style in the fall in navy with an edgy faux leather moto collar on one side and I almost died trying to get my hands on one. Eyes peeled for something similar. Until then, I can at least live vicariously through your white! A great classic look with a twist.





AEGIS said:


> super classic





P.Y.T. said:


> Classic and chic! You look lovely..





Samia said:


> Really Cute outfit! And I love that Zara blazer too!



Thanks so much *Jessicalistic*, *Aegis*, *PYT* and *Samia*!


----------



## Machick333

Casual Saturday ... Again  more pics on blog


----------



## Samia

luciabugia said:


> Happy Mother's Day! From my blog today





angelastoel said:


> -[/URL]


Looking good ladies!


phiphi said:


> i'm super behind - everyone looks lovely!!! mother's day outfit:


Love the casual outfit today!! and you reminded me get my bag out for summer!


----------



## Samia

Machick333 said:


> Casual Saturday ... Again  more pics on blog


Casual chic!


Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!


You look great again!! I love the colors you wear and your accessories are really nice today


----------



## Machick333

Samia said:


> Casual chic!
> 
> You look great again!! I love the colors you wear and your accessories are really nice today


 
thanks samia. 

ps i am also easily distracted... i should be working on something right now...istead i'm perusing TPF...!


----------



## Samia

Machick333 said:


> thanks samia.
> 
> ps i am also easily distracted... i should be working on something right now...istead i'm perusing TPF...!


That makes two of us


----------



## DC-Cutie

Machick333 said:


> Casual Saturday ... Again  more pics on blog



your jeans are super nice.  I was just looking at a pair online, but couldn't determine sizing.  How do you size in them?  My last pairs from Forver21 have been 27's or 28's (they were the colored denim).  My sizing in other brands is usually 28 or 29.


----------



## Machick333

DC-Cutie said:


> your jeans are super nice. I was just looking at a pair online, but couldn't determine sizing. How do you size in them? My last pairs from Forver21 have been 27's or 28's (they were the colored denim). My sizing in other brands is usually 28 or 29.


 
hey! thanks these are a 29 and are a bit loose should have got a 28... i was also please by the Forever 21 sizing... lol 

i bought a pair or colour denim from them too. those were a 29 and fit nice.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Machick333 said:


> hey! thanks these are a 29 and are a bit loose should have got a 28... i was also please by the Forever 21 sizing... lol
> 
> i bought a pair or colour denim from them too. those were a 29 and fit nice.



thanks so much..  Looks like I'll try to order 2 sizes, just in case


----------



## jesscat

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!



Love that blue!! Gorgeous


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!


Love, love, love!


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


Pretty!


----------



## cascherping

I love the colors in your dress! Very pretty.


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



You look great in red!


luciabugia said:


> Happy Mother's Day! From my blog today
> 
> View attachment 1719498



Very pretty!


angelastoel said:


>



Really pretty!


phiphi said:


> i'm super behind - everyone looks lovely!!! mother's day outfit:



I loved how you styled this outfit!


Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!



Great jeans!


Machick333 said:


> Casual Saturday ... Again  more pics on blog


----------



## platinum_girly

Machick333 said:


> hey! thanks these are a 29 and are a bit loose should have got a 28... i was also please by the Forever 21 sizing... lol
> 
> i bought a pair or colour denim from them too. those were a 29 and fit nice.


 
Wow you definately do NOT look like you would take even a 28 jeans, i would of guessed at 24, you look about the same size as me


----------



## AuntieMame

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Wow you definately do NOT look like you would take even a 28 jeans, i would of guessed at 24, you look about the same size as me



You say this like 28 is a bad thing. It's not.


----------



## rx4dsoul

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> You say this like 28 is a bad thing. It's not.



I don't think Platinum meant it that way, i take larger than 24 too, (a bit pear-shaped me) and i didnt take any notice of what she said. But now that you pointed it out, i take it to mean that some people's sizes can be deceiving, i guess its a bit like putting on 10lbs on live cam , just the reverse on print.


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore yesterday out in the city, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> What I wore yesterday out in the city, more pictures are on my blog



Oh that MAM is beautiful, what is the color Kiwi?


----------



## justpeachy4397

kiwishopper said:


> What I wore yesterday out in the city, more pictures are on my blog



love this unusual mix of styles, colors, and textures


----------



## kiwishopper

justpeachy4397 said:


> love this unusual mix of styles, colors, and textures


 
Thanks my friend


----------



## kiwishopper

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh that MAM is beautiful, what is the color Kiwi?


 
It's the "famous" plum!!!  It's beyond gorgeous especially under the sun!!


----------



## AEGIS

P.Y.T. said:


> Classic and chic! You look lovely..
> 
> 
> Now look at this HAWT mama in Pink! *werk bish*





Jenny Lauren said:


> Very pretty, *Aegis*!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the yellow jacket, *Slavisa*!
> 
> 
> 
> Those pants look great on you *Jen*!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty skirt, *Luciabugia*!




thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> It's the "famous" plum!!!  It's beyond gorgeous especially under the sun!!



Plum! Nnnniccee! I thought "wine" at first but wasnt sure because of the violet hues in the other photo  congrats on this one kiwi


----------



## Machick333

platinum_girly said:


> Wow you definately do NOT look like you would take even a 28 jeans, i would of guessed at 24, you look about the same size as me


 i wish!!!! lol you are sooo slim!!!! well im not fully recovered from my baby yet :S lol but even then i would take 27/28 ( i'm 5'9)


----------



## Julide

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



I love this outfit!! I love the skirt as a dress!! Sometimes they look better as dresses than they do as skirts!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou hun, miss your outfits here lately xoxo



Well, Im mostly working everyday (like I said before, from Monday to Sunday) and I've pretty much a constant office "uniform", slim pants and pencil skirt with tailored blouses, daily - unless it's a Sat or Sun, I dress down some more...the only thing that really differs is the color  and the purse I carry on a certain day.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you, you're all too sweet!




luciabugia said:


> Pretty!





cascherping said:


> I love the colors in your dress! Very pretty.
> 
> 
> You look great in red!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> Really pretty!
> 
> 
> I loved how you styled this outfit!
> 
> 
> Great jeans!





Julide said:


> I love this outfit!! I love the skirt as a dress!! Sometimes they look better as dresses than they do as skirts!!


----------



## cswcarol

Art gallery opening. Dilemma... Which outfit to wear? Help please?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Samia said:


> You look great again!! I love the colors you wear and your accessories are really nice today





jesscat said:


> Love that blue!! Gorgeous





luciabugia said:


> Love, love, love!





cascherping said:


> I loved how you styled this outfit!



Thank you so much for the lovely comments, *Samia, Jesscat, Luciabugia and Cascherping!!!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

cswcarol said:


> Art gallery opening. Dilemma... Which outfit to wear? Help please?


Both dresses are fabulous but I would go with the floral print. It feels more "artsy" and unique.  It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Machick333 said:


> Casual Saturday ... Again  more pics on blog



Your ripped jeans are fabulous, *Machick*!


----------



## platinum_girly

Machick333 said:


> i wish!!!! lol you are sooo slim!!!! well im not fully recovered from my baby yet :S lol but even then i would take 27/28 ( i'm 5'9)


 
Awww you had a baby? You look fabulous!!! How old is your baby? And yes- at 5ft 9in you are definately taller than me, i am only 5ft 6in


----------



## platinum_girly

AuntieMame said:


> You say this like 28 is a bad thing. It's not.


 
Not at all, how did you take it that way? I meant it like i said it, that she does not look like she would take a 28 jeans....



rx4dsoul said:


> I don't think Platinum meant it that way, i take larger than 24 too, (a bit pear-shaped me) and i didnt take any notice of what she said. But now that you pointed it out, i take it to mean that some people's sizes can be deceiving, i guess its a bit like putting on 10lbs on live cam , just the reverse on print.


 
Lol yes, i think many times that i have been shocked at what sizes people take (and i guess it is because people carry weight in different ways, and of course height makes a difference too) and i know that my friend who looks WAY thinner than me actually takes a 27/28 so this was just another case of looks can be decieving, you are correct. Thankyou for knowing that i wouldn't of meant anything maliciously


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:


> Art gallery opening. Dilemma... Which outfit to wear? Help please?


you look uhhmazzing! These dresses are both so beautiful , but I'd go for the turquoise one...it is such a nice color for summer and so chic for a gallery opening....the shoes you picked for it are so fab too. Whatever you decide on though Im sure you would be absolutely gorgeous in.


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Both dresses are fabulous but I would go with the floral print. It feels more "artsy" and unique.  It is absolutely beautiful.



Thanks Jenny! You're an absolute lifesaver...


----------



## cswcarol

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> you look uhhmazzing! These dresses are both so beautiful , but I'd go for the turquoise one...it is such a nice color for summer and so chic for a gallery opening....the shoes you picked for it are so fab too. Whatever you decide on though Im sure you would be absolutely gorgeous in.



Thanks!!! I think the turquoise suits my skin tone... But the floral one has a more flattering cut. Decisions, decisions..... *frowns*


----------



## jessicalistic

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Art gallery opening. Dilemma... Which outfit to wear? Help please?



Both very nice. My vote goes with the brown floral. I can't really explain why, but you just look more dramatic. On a hanger, I probably would've chosen turquoise, but the brown just seems like a good fit for you.


----------



## jessicalistic

I can't believe I'm publishing such an awkward attempt at winking. But yeah, I love these tights and just had to share. Boyfriend got them for me all by himself. I was proud.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jessicalistic said:


> I can't believe I'm publishing such an awkward attempt at winking. But yeah, I love these tights and just had to share. Boyfriend got them for me all by himself. I was proud.



Haha that is sooo much fun!!!


----------



## Julide

cswcarol said:


> Art gallery opening. Dilemma... Which outfit to wear? Help please?



You are stunning dear!I think for fit purposes the turquoise fits the best. I like the colour of the floral with your skintone the best.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Loving the pastel trend right now!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jessicalistic said:


> I can't believe I'm publishing such an awkward attempt at winking. But yeah, I love these tights and just had to share. Boyfriend got them for me all by himself. I was proud.



Adorable photo!!!


----------



## Jen123

Jenny Lauren said:


> Loving the pastel trend right now!



That skirt is fabulous!! about to start looking through your blog for some inspiration on dressing myself today!


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Loving the pastel trend right now!



I'm loving your outfit! Do you mind sharing where you got the skirt from?


----------



## cswcarol

jessicalistic said:


> Both very nice. My vote goes with the brown floral. I can't really explain why, but you just look more dramatic. On a hanger, I probably would've chosen turquoise, but the brown just seems like a good fit for you.


 


Julide said:


> You are stunning dear!I think for fit purposes the turquoise fits the best. I like the colour of the floral with your skintone the best.



Thanks ladies!!  They are both from Matthew Williamson... that man sure knows how to make beautiful dresses.  I have to say.. i'm tending towards the floral print, but the turqoise colour is just so bright and happy....


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



such a pretty dress!



cascherping said:


> I loved how you styled this outfit!



thank you!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore yesterday out in the city, more pictures are on my blog



cute!!!!



luciabugia said:


> Happy Mother's Day! From my blog today
> 
> View attachment 1719498



love the skirt!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!



you look great - the colours really suit you!



Machick333 said:


> Casual Saturday ... Again  more pics on blog



awesome!



cswcarol said:


> Art gallery opening. Dilemma... Which outfit to wear? Help please?



i vote for the floral print dress. 



jessicalistic said:


> I can't believe I'm publishing such an awkward attempt at winking. But yeah, I love these tights and just had to share. Boyfriend got them for me all by himself. I was proud.



LOL - way to go DBF!!!


----------



## phiphi

work OOTD


----------



## cswcarol

phiphi said:
			
		

> work OOTD



You look gorgeous as always


----------



## quynh_1206

jessicalistic said:


> I can't believe I'm publishing such an awkward attempt at winking. But yeah, I love these tights and just had to share. Boyfriend got them for me all by himself. I was proud.


 
CUTE! BF did well!


----------



## cascherping

Wore this outfit this past weekend for Mother's Day. More pics and info in my blog.


----------



## cascherping

Love the stripes!


phiphi said:


> work OOTD



Gorgeous skirt - great shape!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Loving the pastel trend right now!



These tights are fantastic - and kudos to your boyfriend!


jessicalistic said:


> I can't believe I'm publishing such an awkward attempt at winking. But yeah, I love these tights and just had to share. Boyfriend got them for me all by himself. I was proud.


----------



## Machick333

platinum_girly said:


> Awww you had a baby? You look fabulous!!! How old is your baby? And yes- at 5ft 9in you are definately taller than me, i am only 5ft 6in


 
well.... not really a baby anymore... lol 14 months  she's so much fun! 5'6 is such a great hight!!! still get to wear high high heels! im not too comfoprtable in high heels


----------



## Machick333

cswcarol said:


> Art gallery opening. Dilemma... Which outfit to wear? Help please?


 both are great... but for an art gallerie... i say go with the floral


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Loving the pastel trend right now!



So cute! I love pairing pastels and neutrals with neons. Give it a shot. It's addictive


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> work OOTD



Love those heels


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> work OOTD


 
I have Loub envy 



Machick333 said:


> well.... not really a baby anymore... lol 14 months  she's so much fun! 5'6 is such a great hight!!! still get to wear high high heels! im not too comfoprtable in high heels


 
Awww 14 months is a great age, my little one is 5 now and so not such a baby anymore (although she will always be mummys little baby )


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## Nekko

airborne said:


> 33333 your heels dear!!



Thank you   I love them sooo much


----------



## its_a_keeper

you ladies look great!

I just took this pic for an other Thread but noticed that I am wearing my fav Hollister Cardigan today.
Sometimes I ask myself if I am too old for Hollister but so what: I like it, specially that flower application you can see






thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jen123 said:


> That skirt is fabulous!! about to start looking through your blog for some inspiration on dressing myself today!



Aww,thanks so much *Jen*!  I hope you found some inspiration!



cswcarol said:


> I'm loving your outfit! Do you mind sharing where you got the skirt from?



Thanks *CSWCarol*!  The skirt is from Zara.  Here is the link:  Zara Mint Peplum Skirt.



phiphi said:


> you look great - the colours really suit you!



Thank you *Phiphi*!



cascherping said:


> Gorgeous skirt - great shape!



Thanks *Cascherping*!  I'm obsessed with peplums right now!



jessicalistic said:


> So cute! I love pairing pastels and neutrals with neons. Give it a shot. It's addictive



Thanks for the great advice *Jessicalistic*!  One of my favourite style inspiration photos (see here on Pinterest) is a nude and neon yellow dress.  It is a stunning combination.  I don't really own many neon pieces, so I guess it gives me an excuse to go shopping!


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> One of my favourite style inspiration photos (see here on Pinterest) is a nude and neon yellow dress.  It is a stunning combination.  I don't really own many neon pieces, so I guess it gives me an excuse to go shopping!



Oooooooh I love this! I'll heave to steal it for one of my boards. For me, the neon craze started with a neon yellow skinny belt. Felt like the new brown. Then I found a bunch of cute pieces to experiment with from H&M trend and now Zara. I definitely used the wardrobe gap as a shopping excuse  I'm a big fan of dark army green and neon peach/pink as well. A bit more casual somehow. 

Love seeing your outfits--great inspiration! Keep em coming...


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi!



phiphi said:


> such a pretty dress!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great - the colours really suit you!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> i vote for the floral print dress.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - way to go DBF!!!


----------



## phiphi

cswcarol said:


> You look gorgeous as always



aw thank you so much cswcarol! 



cascherping said:


> Wore this outfit this past weekend for Mother's Day. More pics and info in my blog.



gorgeous outfit!



cascherping said:


> Love the stripes!



thank you!



jessicalistic said:


> Love those heels



thank you jessicalistic!



platinum_girly said:


> I have Loub envy



LOL!!  thanks PG!! 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



very nice! love the yellow top!



its_a_keeper said:


> you ladies look great!
> 
> I just took this pic for an other Thread but noticed that I am wearing my fav Hollister Cardigan today.
> Sometimes I ask myself if I am too old for Hollister but so what: I like it, specially that flower application you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



that's a super cute cardi! i can see why it's your favourite!


----------



## Bubbles86

Hi everyone today ive got on:


Jimmy Choo private double Banded bootie python
Michael lots sequin belt
Hermes Constance bag in tan 
Black long sleeve dress halston heritage 

Accessories:
Cc Skye pace spike bracelet
H enamel black bangle
SS yatchmaster 
Snake fashion jewellery ring


----------



## jessicalistic

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone today ive got on:
> 
> Jimmy Choo private double Banded bootie python
> Michael lots sequin belt
> Hermes Constance bag in tan
> Black long sleeve dress halston heritage
> 
> Accessories:
> Cc Skye pace spike bracelet
> H enamel black bangle
> SS yatchmaster
> Snake fashion jewellery ring



Seeing shoes like this makes me hate living in a cobble stone country. At least you let me live vicariously


----------



## Bubbles86

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone today ive got on:
> 
> Jimmy Choo private double Banded bootie python
> Michael lots sequin belt
> Hermes Constance bag in tan
> Black long sleeve dress halston heritage
> 
> Accessories:
> Cc Skye pace spike bracelet
> H enamel black bangle
> SS yatchmaster
> Snake fashion jewellery ring



I meant Michael kors not lots


----------



## Raventress

Definitely the first dress!! It's so pretty! But I love the shoes in the second photo.


----------



## its_a_keeper

phiphi said:


> that's a super cute cardi! i can see why it's your favourite!



 thanks a lot.


----------



## JDAVID

Casual outfit of the Day: My new Juicy Couture orange jeans fit with my Elizabeth and James shoes







VISIT MY BLOG: www.jenniferdavidmaquillage.blogspot.ca


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Orange is one of those colors that I love on everybody else, but just never choose for myself.  I decided to take baby steps and start with these orange pumps.


----------



## ame

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi everyone today ive got on:
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo private double Banded bootie python
> Michael lots sequin belt
> Hermes Constance bag in tan
> Black long sleeve dress halston heritage
> 
> Accessories:
> Cc Skye pace spike bracelet
> H enamel black bangle
> SS yatchmaster
> Snake fashion jewellery ring


Wow, GORGEOUS. I need more pics of that wedding set  



Jenny Lauren said:


> Orange is one of those colors that I love on everybody else, but just never choose for myself.  I decided to take baby steps and start with these orange pumps.



I love Orange but my hair is orange (redorangecoppercraziness) so I avoid all things red, pink and orange for competitive reasons lol


----------



## Jokili

Jenny Lauren said:


> Orange is one of those colors that I love on everybody else, but just never choose for myself.  I decided to take baby steps and start with these orange pumps.


Like. 














http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/lady-in-pink-dress.html


----------



## PrincessBal

I have nowhere to start giving comments - you all look fabulous! Happy mid-week!


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Orange is one of those colors that I love on everybody else, but just never choose for myself.  I decided to take baby steps and start with these orange pumps.



Super as usual!


----------



## jessicalistic

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> I have nowhere to start giving comments - you all look fabulous! Happy mid-week!



Oh my god! I am frantically bidding on your necklace as we speak. And after seeing it in your pic, I must have it!


----------



## Machick333

JDAVID said:
			
		

> Casual outfit of the Day: My new Juicy Couture orange jeans fit with my Elizabeth and James shoes
> 
> VISIT MY BLOG: www.jenniferdavidmaquillage.blogspot.ca



Love it!!!!


----------



## Machick333

Work outfit ... Chinois bun bc I didn't want to wash my hair lol


----------



## Flip88

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone today ive got on:
> 
> Jimmy Choo private double Banded bootie python
> Michael lots sequin belt
> Hermes Constance bag in tan
> Black long sleeve dress halston heritage
> 
> Accessories:
> Cc Skye pace spike bracelet
> H enamel black bangle
> SS yatchmaster
> Snake fashion jewellery ring



Beautiful outfit, well put together.


----------



## aprillsrin

I have so much fun looking through this thread! You ladies are all so chic  ). 

Here's my contribution.  It's so hot in FL right now I can't even sport cardi or blazer anymore.


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Everyone looks great!!  Here I am getting ready for my shopping date with my mom.


----------



## Bubbles86

weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog...



Love your outfit!
Everything looks great do u mind me asking where the jacket is from


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

Love your combo today! So maritime with that striped shirt and those red shoes!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>



Love the outfit and those shoes!!


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look!











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## luciabugia

Thank you ladies for the nice compliments on my Mother's Day outfit  you are too sweet!  I tried to upload pics but today something is really wrong with TPF site that kept sending me off, anyone else having the same problem?  Oh well, my outfit today can be seen here :

http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/tunic-top-and-embroidered-leather.html

Sorry for the inconvenience girls


----------



## virginiaalamode

My outfit from yesterday: Leather dress, Helmut Lang blazer, Gucci shoes, Balenciaga bag, vintage necklace. More pics on my blog.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ame said:


> I love Orange but my hair is orange (redorangecoppercraziness) so I avoid all things red, pink and orange for competitive reasons lol



Ha ha, I can see your issue!  



Jokili said:


> Like.



Thanks *Jokili*!



jessicalistic said:


> Super as usual!



Aww, thanks so much *Jessicalistic*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jokili said:


>



Stunning pink dress *Jokili*!



PrincessBal said:


> I have nowhere to start giving comments - you all look fabulous! Happy mid-week!



Love the neon top with white pants.  That necklace is gorgeous!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



LOVE your cardigan *Weibaobai*!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Everyone looks great!!  Here I am getting ready for my shopping date with my mom.



Really cute top *HeartMyMJs*!



juneping said:


>



Fabulous outfit *Juneping*!  Love the jacket and shoes!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Outfit for today.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Outfit for today.



Lovely dress!


----------



## quynh_1206

Jenny Lauren said:


> Outfit for today.


 
I bet your closet is full of goodies. You always have the best outfits on!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Promod Dress and Longchamp bag


----------



## its_a_keeper

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Promod Dress and Longchamp bag



Great outfit! Looks good on you and compliments your legs.


----------



## angie82

rx4dsoul said:


> Promod Dress and Longchamp bag


 
Nice ensemble with killer legs.

You are always so cheerful


----------



## angie82

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi everyone today ive got on:
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo private double Banded bootie python
> Michael lots sequin belt
> Hermes Constance bag in tan
> Black long sleeve dress halston heritage
> 
> Accessories:
> Cc Skye pace spike bracelet
> H enamel black bangle
> SS yatchmaster
> Snake fashion jewellery ring


 
Gorgeous look.  Worth a million bucks


----------



## soleilbrun

Jenny Lauren said:


> Outfit for today.


 
You look great!


----------



## soleilbrun

PrincessBal said:


> I have nowhere to start giving comments - you all look fabulous! Happy mid-week!


 I love this look


----------



## soleilbrun

phiphi said:


> work OOTD


 Perfect nude to compliment a perfect outfit!


----------



## bag in black

beautiful Outfit , I Love your bag ! What's the Designer ?


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## justLV

I'm fascinated looking all your stylings!!! First I just looked the last pages as a new member, but you  are all dressed so wonderfull, I've started at the beginning


----------



## Machick333

Sweater: scotch and soda lether jacket : line . Bag: balenciaga 

Woops... And my lunch kit  i


----------



## Machick333

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Sweater: scotch and soda lether jacket : line . Bag: balenciaga
> 
> Woops... And my lunch kit  i



He he here are the pics


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Outfit for today.



I admittedly tried on your Zara skirt from a few days back while shopping today. You're inspiring me to class it up a little  You're just so darn put together - makes me feel like a slacker


----------



## jessicalistic

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...



I wish I had hair like that!


----------



## jessicalistic

#1 Can somebody please teach me how to do a multi-quote reply? Otherwise I'm going to keep spamming this thread like crazy. 

#2 Outfit today roaming through Paris. Can't get enough of my Marni collection pieces from H&M. Addicted.


----------



## kcf68

jessicalistic said:


> #1 Can somebody please teach me how to do a multi-quote reply? Otherwise I'm going to keep spamming this thread like crazy.
> 
> #2 Outfit today roaming through Paris. Can't get enough of my Marni collection pieces from H&M. Addicted.



You need to push multiquote on all the ones you like then on the last one push quote and it will put in a box that you can comment then enter...


----------



## kcf68

juneping said:


>


Love the outfit 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Outfit for today.


This is so classy. You look gorgeous.




weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



Beautiful skirt.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!


kcf68 said:


> Love the outfit
> 
> 
> This is so classy. You look gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful skirt.


----------



## rx4dsoul

angie82 said:


> Nice ensemble with killer legs.
> You are always so cheerful


Hehe thanks Angie, I used to do Ballet and Modern Dance.
They say smiling keeps you young? I sorely need that fix 


jessicalistic said:


> #1 Can somebody please teach me how to do a multi-quote reply? Otherwise I'm going to keep spamming this thread like crazy.
> 
> #2 Outfit today roaming through Paris. Can't get enough of my Marni collection pieces from H&M. Addicted.


Click on that icon with 2 sheets and a small green plus below the post, it should turn into a small red minus when you've chosen it. Click on the same icon of as many posts you want. Go to "post reply" at the bottom of the page and voila!!!
Love the Paris shot by the way, never been but certainly on my to-do list


its_a_keeper said:


> Great outfit! Looks good on you and compliments your legs.


Thank you, it was for a special family occasion.


----------



## IrisCole

Vintage dress, Marc Jacobs pumps


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ Love the hair!!!


----------



## jessicalistic

kcf68 said:
			
		

> You need to push multiquote on all the ones you like then on the last one push quote and it will put in a box that you can comment then enter...



OK, now I get the problem. I'm always on my phone. That option doesn't seem to exist. Oh, well... At least I know now!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## platinum_girly

Back to blonde!


----------



## juneping




----------



## Jenny Lauren

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely dress!





quynh_1206 said:


> I bet your closet is full of goodies. You always have the best outfits on!





soleilbrun said:


> You look great!





kcf68 said:


> This is so classy. You look gorgeous.



Thanks you so much for the lovely comments, rx4dsoul, quynh, soleilbrun and kcf68!



jessicalistic said:


> I admittedly tried on your Zara skirt from a few days back while shopping today. You're inspiring me to class it up a little  You're just so darn put together - makes me feel like a slacker



Ha ha, thanks Jessicalistic!  I take it you didn't buy the skirt?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



Lovely skirt *Weibaobai*!



jessicalistic said:


> Outfit today roaming through Paris. Can't get enough of my Marni collection pieces from H&M. Addicted.



What a great photo!



angelastoel said:


>



I've been following your blog for a while, and this is one of my favourite pics of you!  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Everyone is looking so amazing. So much inspiration in this thread.


----------



## ChloeMateo

Recent outfit: 
Helmut Lang jacket
Club Monaco silk tank
rag & bone coated tux leggings


----------



## quynh_1206

ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit:
> Helmut Lang jacket
> Club Monaco silk tank
> rag & bone coated tux leggings


 
LOVE everything! Especially the Helmut Lang jacket!


----------



## Machick333

Bag: balenciaga velo
Shoes: Michael kors
Blazer and tank: club Monaco
Jeans: forever 21


----------



## DimePoNaDime

Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol
Dress and bag (H&M)
Shoes: Bakers
Earrings: Aldos


----------



## Machick333

platinum_girly said:


> Back to blonde!


  Love the blond!!! looks great!


----------



## DimePoNaDime

Machick333 said:


> Bag: balenciaga velo
> Shoes: Michael kors
> Blazer and tank: club Monaco
> Jeans: forever 21


 
I NEEED that bag!! xoxo


----------



## Machick333

Love your blog! but how come you dont have follow with Google Frend or my e-mail ?  


ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit:
> Helmut Lang jacket
> Club Monaco silk tank
> rag & bone coated tux leggings


----------



## Machick333

DimePoNaDime said:


> I NEEED that bag!! xoxo


 Its been my go to bag for awhile now!...recetnly suffered some colour transfer though


----------



## platinum_girly

Machick333 said:


> Bag: balenciaga velo
> Shoes: Michael kors
> Blazer and tank: club Monaco
> Jeans: forever 21


 
Aah that bag 



DimePoNaDime said:


> Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol
> Dress and bag (H&M)
> Shoes: Bakers
> Earrings: Aldos


 
LOVE those shoes


----------



## kcf68

jessicalistic said:


> OK, now I get the problem. I'm always on my phone. That option doesn't seem to exist. Oh, well... At least I know now!



It is the box next to the quote box withe the two pages.  Don't know if you know that?


----------



## kcf68

DimePoNaDime said:


> Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol
> Dress and bag (H&M)
> Shoes: Bakers
> Earrings: Aldos



So cute


----------



## kiwishopper

Floral dress with Rebecca Minkfoff bag from my blog


----------



## DimePoNaDime

kcf68 said:


> So cute


 
Thank you!


----------



## justpeachy4397

kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with Rebecca Minkfoff bag from my blog



omg amazing photo! Those flowers are insane!


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## Chipper

^That jacket is TDF!  Perfect bright for a Friday!


----------



## cfca22

justpeachy4397 said:


>



Love this jacket


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:


> Back to blonde!



Hmmm, I liked the red so much better on you. But I like the blue outfit 



juneping said:


>



Hot shoes June!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!



Cute outfit!



Machick333 said:


> Bag: balenciaga velo
> Shoes: Michael kors
> Blazer and tank: club Monaco
> Jeans: forever 21



Like that casual outfit!



DimePoNaDime said:


> Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol
> Dress and bag (H&M)
> Shoes: Bakers
> Earrings: Aldos



Nice one!



kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with Rebecca Minkfoff bag from my blog



Love that kinda print. You wear it so well!



justpeachy4397 said:


>



Really nice one!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!!



kcf68 said:


> Love the outfit
> 
> 
> This is so classy. You look gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful skirt.


----------



## kiwishopper

Lovely jacket! And of course those red soles!! 



justpeachy4397 said:


>


----------



## jessicalistic

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/05/outfit-sojeans.html#comment-form



Cute combo!


----------



## jessicalistic

You're inspiring me to bust out my taupe snakeskin print denim more often. Looks so good on you! Love the pop of color too.


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Ha ha, thanks Jessicalistic!  I take it you didn't buy the skirt?



I didn't. The fit wasn't quite right.  

BUT I did end up with a tea length chiffon skirt from a shop nearby. I thought that was a step towards class


----------



## jessicalistic

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Bag: balenciaga velo
> Shoes: Michael kors
> Blazer and tank: club Monaco
> Jeans: forever 21



Nice subtleties in colors an textures. And I love yellow! Such an underrated color


----------



## jessicalistic

DimePoNaDime said:
			
		

> Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol
> Dress and bag (H&M)
> Shoes: Bakers
> Earrings: Aldos



I wore this dress to my brother's wedding too! But I wore it with the straps up. I love this dress. I now wear it belted with cowboy boots and a grey cardigan more often than I care to admit. Try dressing it down sometime. You'll get a million compliments.


----------



## jessicalistic

kcf68 said:
			
		

> It is the box next to the quote box withe the two pages.  Don't know if you know that?



This is what I see. I'm starting to feel a bit more blonde than I really am. I hope I'm not missing something stupidly obvious.


----------



## jessicalistic

Such a great jacket! Can I ask where it's from?


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Orange is one of those colors that I love on everybody else, but just never choose for myself.  I decided to take baby steps and start with these orange pumps.



orange looks lovely on you! i hope you get more pieces in this colour!



Jokili said:


> Like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/lady-in-pink-dress.html



those shoes. are. amazeballs.



PrincessBal said:


> I have nowhere to start giving comments - you all look fabulous! Happy mid-week!



happy friday to you! looking cute!



Machick333 said:


> Work outfit ... Chinois bun bc I didn't want to wash my hair lol



awesome!



aprillsrin said:


> I have so much fun looking through this thread! You ladies are all so chic  ).
> 
> Here's my contribution.  It's so hot in FL right now I can't even sport cardi or blazer anymore.
> 
> View attachment 1722203



jealous of your warm weather!! adorable outfit!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



lovely as always!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Everyone looks great!!  Here I am getting ready for my shopping date with my mom.



so cute!



juneping said:


>



oh that's a great blazer!



Elsie87 said:


> Today's look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



i love when you post your outfits!! pretty!



virginiaalamode said:


> My outfit from yesterday: Leather dress, Helmut Lang blazer, Gucci shoes, Balenciaga bag, vintage necklace. More pics on my blog.



very very nice! what an amazing blazer!


----------



## phiphi

IrisCole said:


> Vintage dress, Marc Jacobs pumps



cute shoes!!



angelastoel said:


>



likey!



platinum_girly said:


> Back to blonde!



yay!! love the blonde!



DimePoNaDime said:


> Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol
> Dress and bag (H&M)
> Shoes: Bakers
> Earrings: Aldos



lovely look!



kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with Rebecca Minkfoff bag from my blog



great print!



justpeachy4397 said:


>



love that blazer!!


----------



## IrisCole

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ Love the hair!!!





phiphi said:


> cute shoes!!



Thank you!


----------



## jessicalistic

Fringe and Daisy Duck are a match made in heaven if you ask me


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jessicalistic said:


> Fringe and Daisy Duck are a match made in heaven if you ask me


 
Love the jacket and shirt!  So cute!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks *phiphi*, gotta get some floral for the warmer season! 



phiphi said:


> cute shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> likey!
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! love the blonde!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely look!
> 
> 
> 
> great print!
> 
> 
> 
> love that blazer!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!


phiphi said:


> orange looks lovely on you! i hope you get more pieces in this colour!
> 
> 
> 
> those shoes. are. amazeballs.
> 
> 
> 
> happy friday to you! looking cute!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> jealous of your warm weather!! adorable outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's a great blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> i love when you post your outfits!! pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> very very nice! what an amazing blazer!


----------



## Samia

Everybody is looking fabulous!!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Outfit for today.





Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!


You look great!! I love your top and the blue dress, are they both current H&M season? I hope you don't mind me asking


----------



## margaritaxmix

wrong thread... sorry!


----------



## Julide

DimePoNaDime said:


> Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol
> Dress and bag (H&M)
> Shoes: Bakers
> Earrings: Aldos



You look fantastic!!


----------



## xoxoCat

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!



Your top is from H&M right? I have the same one in black. It looks great on you.


----------



## xoxoCat

ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit:
> Helmut Lang jacket
> Club Monaco silk tank
> rag & bone coated tux leggings



Wow that is a _killer_ jacket.


----------



## r15324

Mini Melbourne vacation

Miu Miu pea coat
Miu Miu cardigan
Dior scarf
Cheap Monday t shirt
Givenchy jeans
Givenchy boots

Ysl muse 2 messenger bag
Ysl Vavin duffle bag


----------



## r15324

ChloeMateo said:
			
		

> Recent outfit:
> Helmut Lang jacket
> Club Monaco silk tank
> rag & bone coated tux leggings



I love this you look great!


----------



## AEGIS

jessicalistic said:


> Fringe and Daisy Duck are a match made in heaven if you ask me



super cute! and whimsical



kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with Rebecca Minkfoff bag from my blog



lovely!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..



love it!



IrisCole said:


> Vintage dress, Marc Jacobs pumps



so ladylike!



angelastoel said:


>




nice. i was reading your blog yesterday 



juneping said:


>




you're so cool


----------



## cswcarol

Neon pink and floral! Is raining like cats and dogs outside...  hopefully it will go away soon...
H&M top, Current Elliot shorts, Pedder Red flats.


----------



## kcf68

cswcarol said:


> Neon pink and floral! Is raining like cats and dogs outside...  hopefully it will go away soon...
> H&M top, Current Elliot shorts, Pedder Red flats.



Love those shoes


----------



## ChloeMateo

Machick333 said:


> Love your blog! but how come you dont have follow with Google Frend or my e-mail ?



Thank you, I love your blog too! I will add google friend and an email option 



xoxoCat said:


> Wow that is a _killer_ jacket.


Thank you, xoxoCat!



r15324 said:


> I love this you look great!


Thank you! That is so sweet!



quynh_1206 said:


> LOVE everything! Especially the Helmut Lang jacket!


Thank you, quynh_1206!


----------



## ChloeMateo

platinum_girly said:


> Back to blonde!


I love the blonde on you! Red was pretty amazing too, but this really suits you!



juneping said:


>


Love this whole look! The cut of your blazer is fantastic



Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!


Love your top and clutch!!



Machick333 said:


> Bag: balenciaga velo
> Shoes: Michael kors
> Blazer and tank: club Monaco
> Jeans: forever 21


Yellow looks great on you and I love that bag!!



justpeachy4397 said:


>


Ooh I love your cardigan!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..


I love your shoes!!



virginiaalamode said:


> My outfit from yesterday: Leather dress, Helmut Lang blazer, Gucci shoes, Balenciaga bag, vintage necklace. More pics on my blog.


Great outfit!! I love the leather combo with that blazer!!


----------



## Elsie87

Casual night out: 











More pics and details at my blog!


----------



## jessicalistic

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Neon pink and floral! Is raining like cats and dogs outside...  hopefully it will go away soon...
> H&M top, Current Elliot shorts, Pedder Red flats.



I have this top and love it. Such a unique color.


----------



## platinum_girly

ChloeMateo said:


> I love the blonde on you! Red was pretty amazing too, but this really suits you!!


 
Awww thankyou so much. The red was seriously a nightmare though, i have to re-decorate all of my bathroom because it just got EVERYWHERE so i am glad to go back to the blonde and not have that worry again


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ladies! 



ChloeMateo said:


> I love the blonde on you! Red was pretty amazing too, but this really suits you!
> 
> 
> Love this whole look! The cut of your blazer is fantastic
> 
> 
> Love your top and clutch!!
> 
> 
> Yellow looks great on you and I love that bag!!
> 
> 
> Ooh I love your cardigan!!
> 
> 
> I love your shoes!!
> 
> 
> Great outfit!! I love the leather combo with that blazer!!


 


AEGIS said:


> super cute! and whimsical
> 
> 
> 
> lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> love it!
> 
> 
> 
> so ladylike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice. i was reading your blog yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're so cool


----------



## Jokili

*Jenny Lauren, phiphi* thank you.










http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/when-it-rains.html


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ChloeMateo said:


> http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q533/chloemateo/DSC_6437.jpg[/IMG]



*ChloeMateo*, I LOVE your Helmut Lang jacket!



Machick333 said:


> Bag: balenciaga velo



I'm in love with your Balenciaga, *Machick*!  I really want a velo!



DimePoNaDime said:


> Went to a wedding a few days ago and here is what I threw(wink) together..lol



*DimePoNaDime*, such a pretty dress on you!



justpeachy4397 said:


>



*Justpeachy*, I tried on that Zara blazer, but it looks much better on you than me!



jessicalistic said:


> Fringe and Daisy Duck are a match made in heaven if you ask me



*Jessicalistic*, your style is so fun and quirky!  Wish I could be more like that!



Jokili said:


>



*Jokili*, this is inspiring me to try brightly colored rainboots!  Mine are black and boring.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

its_a_keeper said:


> Cute outfit!





phiphi said:


> orange looks lovely on you! i hope you get more pieces in this colour!





ChloeMateo said:


> Love your top and clutch!!



Thanks so much *ItsAKeeper, Phiphi and ChloeMateo*!



Samia said:


> You look great!! I love your top and the blue dress, are they both current H&M season? I hope you don't mind me asking



Thanks Samia!  No worries at all!  Unfortunately, the dress is from last fall, but I bought the peplum top last month.  It's H&M Trend, which tends to sell out very quickly.  I haven't seen this color in store recently, but I did see it in all black last week.



xoxoCat said:


> Your top is from H&M right? I have the same one in black. It looks great on you.



Thanks XOXOCat!  Yes, it's H&M.  It's such a great top, and so comfortable.  I'm now wishing I picked up the black one too!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling comfy in this outfit.  This is one of my favorite sweaters.


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks Samia!  No worries at all!  Unfortunately, the dress is from last fall, but I bought the peplum top last month.  It's H&M Trend, which tends to sell out very quickly.  I haven't seen this color in store recently, but I did see it in all black last week.


Thanks! I love all black, maybe I will go and have a looksie


----------



## Samia

Jokili said:


> *Jenny Lauren, phiphi* thank you.


Cute!!! and I love the umbrella!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling comfy in this outfit.  This is one of my favorite sweaters.


I love it again!


----------



## Samia

r15324 said:


> Mini Melbourne vacation
> 
> Miu Miu pea coat
> Miu Miu cardigan
> Dior scarf
> Cheap Monday t shirt
> Givenchy jeans
> Givenchy boots
> 
> Ysl muse 2 messenger bag
> Ysl Vavin duffle bag






jessicalistic said:


> I have this top and love it. Such a unique color.


Love your top!


cswcarol said:


> Neon pink and floral! Is raining like cats and dogs outside...  hopefully it will go away soon...
> H&M top, Current Elliot shorts, Pedder Red flats.


Looking great!


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy Sunday everybody


----------



## angelastoel

opted for some color on this rainy sunday....


----------



## cswcarol

Going black on black. H&M lace top, G/L leggings, Maje x Vanessa Traina Sandals, Alexander Wang bag. Sorry I look so tired- took the photo after a night out. (:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Happy Sunday everybody



LOVING the blond hair!  I think it's my favorite on you!


----------



## phiphi

jessicalistic said:


> Fringe and Daisy Duck are a match made in heaven if you ask me



they are! this is so cute!



r15324 said:


> Mini Melbourne vacation
> 
> Miu Miu pea coat
> Miu Miu cardigan
> Dior scarf
> Cheap Monday t shirt
> Givenchy jeans
> Givenchy boots
> 
> Ysl muse 2 messenger bag
> Ysl Vavin duffle bag



very very cool.



cswcarol said:


> Neon pink and floral! Is raining like cats and dogs outside...  hopefully it will go away soon...
> H&M top, Current Elliot shorts, Pedder Red flats.



you're so cute! i hope it stops raining for you too!



Elsie87 said:


> Casual night out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details at my blog!



so pretty!! i love those colours on you!



Jokili said:


> *Jenny Lauren, phiphi* thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/when-it-rains.html



you look great!! love the boots! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling comfy in this outfit.  This is one of my favorite sweaters.



it looks super super comfy! looking fab!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy Sunday everybody



happy sunday! looking lovely back as a blonde!! 



angelastoel said:


> opted for some color on this rainy sunday....



great way to spruce up rainy days!



cswcarol said:


> Going black on black. H&M lace top, G/L leggings, Maje x Vanessa Traina Sandals, Alexander Wang bag. Sorry I look so tired- took the photo after a night out. (:



you look awesome!


----------



## susu1978

Everybody is looking great


----------



## TMD

first time posting here


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVING the blond hair! I think it's my favorite on you!


 
Thankyou girl and you know you always be bringing it with your outfits, i need to raid your closet 



phiphi said:


> happy sunday! looking lovely back as a blonde!!


 
Thankyou sweets, you always say the nicest things to all the posters in this thread :urock:


----------



## Liberty817

TMD said:
			
		

> first time posting here



Love the dress...where did you find this lovely design?


----------



## TMD

Liberty817 said:


> Love the dress...where did you find this lovely design?




thank you..it's by a local brand, Eminent.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Casual for lunch with some relatives 
Top H&M | Shorts Forever21 | Watch, sandals Michael Kors


----------



## Jokili

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Jokili*, this is inspiring me to try brightly colored rainboots!  Mine are black and boring.


I'm glad!



Samia said:


> Cute!!! and I love the umbrella!!





phiphi said:


> you look great!! love the boots!



Thanks.






http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/ines-jankovic-otmena-ironija.html


----------



## cswcarol

Thank you all for your lovely comments! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! Work outfit today:


----------



## rx4dsoul

margaritaxmix said:
			
		

> Casual for lunch with some relatives
> Top H&M | Shorts Forever21 | Watch, sandals Michael Kors



Very cute!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your lovely comments! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! Work outfit today:



I love your work outfit! That blazer is lovely.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jokili said:
			
		

> I'm glad!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/ines-jankovic-otmena-ironija.html



Chic and edgy!


----------



## cswcarol

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I love your work outfit! That blazer is lovely.



Thanks!  can't help but notice your profile pic are the new longchamp Le pilage bags! Which color and size did you get?


----------



## juneping




----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:


> Thanks!  can't help but notice your profile pic are the new longchamp Le pilage bags! Which color and size did you get?



I already got the small handbag (the smallest one with a strap) in Tan, with a Cyclamen/Pink on the way! The Cuir is ahhmazing!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Samia said:


> I love it again!





phiphi said:


> it looks super super comfy! looking fab!





platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou girl and you know you always be bringing it with your outfits, i need to raid your closet



Thanks so much Ladies!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jokili said:


> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/ines-jankovic-otmena-ironija.html



*Jokili*, I LOVE this look!  Such a great skirt and top!



margaritaxmix said:


> Casual for lunch with some relatives
> Top H&M | Shorts Forever21 | Watch, sandals Michael Kors



Cute outfit, great accessories *Margaritaxmix*!



cswcarol said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! Work outfit today:



Such a great orange jacket *Cswcarol*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## cswcarol

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I already got the small handbag (the smallest one with a strap) in Tan, with a Cyclamen/Pink on the way! The Cuir is ahhmazing!



Cool! I got the small pink and the orange.. Thinking about getting the navy in med size for traveling...


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:


> Cool! I got the small pink and the orange.. Thinking about getting the navy in med size for traveling...



Oh yaayy bag cousins! I want the black too, but cant decide on the small or the medium - for travelling too.


----------



## phiphi

TMD said:


> first time posting here



hope it is not the last! you look so summery!



margaritaxmix said:


> Casual for lunch with some relatives
> Top H&M | Shorts Forever21 | Watch, sandals Michael Kors



i love that top! wish we had an H&M here.. sulks. looking very pretty!



Jokili said:


> I'm glad!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cipelica-stiklica.blogspot.com/2012/05/ines-jankovic-otmena-ironija.html



another great look! love the lines of your outfit!



cswcarol said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! Work outfit today:



so pretty! i love your outfits. they're fun and also work appropriate. 2 thumbs up!



juneping said:


>



awesome, june!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!



great look! love the polka dot cardi!



platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou girl and you know you always be bringing it with your outfits, i need to raid your closet
> 
> Thankyou sweets, you always say the nicest things to all the posters in this thread :urock:



you're so sweet PG! i try to comment on everyone but this thread moves fast!! lol.


----------



## phiphi

day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog


----------



## cswcarol

phiphi said:
			
		

> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog



Thank you! You're the sweetest! I really really really  your wedges!!!!!!!! (i don't think even a trillion really-s are enough)  Enjoy your day off!


----------



## TMD

phiphi said:


> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog



thank you phiphi!your valentino sandals are to die for!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog



Omg those wedges are super-cute!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Black swing coat and Rebecca Minkoff large Affair bag in red! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## luciabugia

Hey, ladies!  I missed out a lot, went to Venice and back and promise I'll catch up!  Here's from my blog today!


----------



## its_a_keeper

phiphi said:


> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog



Love it! You wear everything jut right!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!



Simple and chic, you look great.  Ps, I LOVE your Rudsak leather coat - beautiful!!


----------



## Chipper

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!



Loving the classic heels!  Such a lady!


----------



## phiphi

TMD said:


> thank you phiphi!your valentino sandals are to die for!



thank you!!!



cswcarol said:


> Thank you! You're the sweetest! I really really really  your wedges!!!!!!!! (i don't think even a trillion really-s are enough)  Enjoy your day off!



aw thank you csw!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Omg those wedges are super-cute!!!



thanks rx! i heart them!



kiwishopper said:


> Black swing coat and Rebecca Minkoff large Affair bag in red! More pictures are on my blog



the red is a perfect compliment and pop!



luciabugia said:


> Hey, ladies!  I missed out a lot, went to Venice and back and promise I'll catch up!  Here's from my blog today!
> 
> View attachment 1728123



looking cute! hope you had fun in venice!



its_a_keeper said:


> Love it! You wear everything jut right!



thank you its_a_keeper!! xox


----------



## loves

luciabugia said:


> Hey, ladies!  I missed out a lot, went to Venice and back and promise I'll catch up!  Here's from my blog today!
> 
> View attachment 1728123



i love this outfit and i love your necklace! where did you get it if i may ask?


----------



## Sparklybags

Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister


----------



## luciabugia

loves said:


> i love this outfit and i love your necklace! where did you get it if i may ask?



Hi, The necklace is from Aldo.  I think you can still find it online   Hope this helps and thanks!


----------



## luciabugia

Sparklybags said:


> Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister



The skirt looks so pretty!


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!


Lovely!  That Gucci purse is fab!


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog



This is the most relax outfit I've ever seen you in!  Nice for a change 
Venice was as usual.. packed but I had fun at a smaller town nearby.  Thanks!


----------



## cswcarol

Everyone's looking fantastic! Semi-casual outfit for work  Korean brand double breasted gold/beige cardigan, Vince trousers, maje sandals, balenciaga bag AND my new favorite Jo Malone orange blossom x English pear & freesia cologne! (I know u can't smell it  would defo recommend this combination for the summer months!  )


----------



## loves

luciabugia said:


> Hi, The necklace is from Aldo.  I think you can still find it online   Hope this helps and thanks!



wow thanks. you make it look like a million bucks


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!


 
Wow, so chic!



phiphi said:


> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog


 
You look adorable!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Black swing coat and Rebecca Minkoff large Affair bag in red! More pictures are on my blog


 
Now you are just taunting me with that bag 



Sparklybags said:


> Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister


 
Love that LP, it looks great on you


----------



## its_a_keeper

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!


 
OMG! I love your dress! It looks great!
Mind if I ask you where it is from?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> great look! love the polka dot cardi!





Prada_Princess said:


> Simple and chic, you look great.  Ps, I LOVE your Rudsak leather coat - beautiful!!





Chipper said:


> Loving the classic heels!  Such a lady!





luciabugia said:


> Lovely!  That Gucci purse is fab!





platinum_girly said:


> Wow, so chic!



Ladies, thank you so much for the lovely comments!



its_a_keeper said:


> OMG! I love your dress! It looks great!
> Mind if I ask you where it is from?



Thanks!  It's from a Canadian store called Jacob.  The dress is from last year, but they always bring out similar items.  Here is the website:  http://www.jacob.ca/


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog



LOVE your wedge sandals Phiphi!



luciabugia said:


> Hey, ladies!  I missed out a lot, went to Venice and back and promise I'll catch up!  Here's from my blog today!
> 
> View attachment 1728123



Luciabugia, I have the same LV pouch.  I've haven't used it for years, but it's one of those items I can't part with.  Your photo makes me want to use it again!



Sparklybags said:


> Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister



All such really cute looks Sparklybags!



cswcarol said:


> Everyone's looking fantastic! Semi-casual outfit for work  Korean brand double breasted gold/beige cardigan,



I am so in love with your cardigan!  The color and fit is gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ame

Sparklybags said:


> Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister



LOVE the LP!


----------



## phiphi

Sparklybags said:


> Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister



really cute! you look great!



luciabugia said:


> This is the most relax outfit I've ever seen you in!  Nice for a change
> Venice was as usual.. packed but I had fun at a smaller town nearby.  Thanks!



thanks lucia!! with summer around, i'll be in more relaxed outfits. it needs to stop raining here though!! i'm glad you enjoyed venice. i always love visiting there.



cswcarol said:


> Everyone's looking fantastic! Semi-casual outfit for work  Korean brand double breasted gold/beige cardigan, Vince trousers, maje sandals, balenciaga bag AND my new favorite Jo Malone orange blossom x English pear & freesia cologne! (I know u can't smell it  would defo recommend this combination for the summer months!  )



you are so well put together!! 



platinum_girly said:


> Wow, so chic!
> 
> You look adorable!!!
> 
> Now you are just taunting me with that bag
> 
> Love that LP, it looks great on you



thank you PG! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE your wedge sandals Phiphi!
> 
> Luciabugia, I have the same LV pouch.  I've haven't used it for years, but it's one of those items I can't part with.  Your photo makes me want to use it again!
> 
> All such really cute looks Sparklybags!
> 
> I am so in love with your cardigan!  The color and fit is gorgeous!





Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone!



thank you jenny! i love that dress on you. very very cute!


----------



## jessicalistic

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister



Love that first one. So feminine with an edge.


----------



## jessicalistic

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Everyone's looking fantastic! Semi-casual outfit for work  Korean brand double breasted gold/beige cardigan, Vince trousers, maje sandals, balenciaga bag AND my new favorite Jo Malone orange blossom x English pear & freesia cologne! (I know u can't smell it  would defo recommend this combination for the summer months!  )



Chic! And I love the scent already


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone!



Great pops of color! And very cool necklace. Love statement pieces. They make getting dressed a lot easier for me


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone!



BTW I have a Jenny Lauren inspired outfit today! I'll have to take a picture...


----------



## angelastoel

yesterday:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

angelastoel said:


> yesterday:



Love it!


----------



## Machick333

Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Love this one!


----------



## Sparklybags

jessicalistic said:


> Love that first one. So feminine with an edge.





phiphi said:


> really cute! you look great!
> !





ame said:


> LOVE the LP!





Jenny Lauren said:


> All such really cute looks Sparklybags!





platinum_girly said:


> Love that LP, it looks great on you





luciabugia said:


> The skirt looks so pretty!



Thank you so much ladies you are all so sweet


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Luciabugia, I have the same LV pouch.  I've haven't used it for years, but it's one of those items I can't part with.  Your photo makes me want to use it again!


Same with me!  I haven't been using her for many years too infact she was my first designer bag I bought with my first 'big salary'   Will not let her go.. too sentimental.  We should make a point to take them out at least once a year


----------



## cascherping

Very chic ensemble - the jacket combined with the dress is beautiful!


angelastoel said:


> yesterday:



Love the different oufits - especially the first skirt - gorgeous!


Sparklybags said:


> Some pictures from when I went to visit my sister



Fantastic! And I love Jo Malone colognes!


cswcarol said:


> Everyone's looking fantastic! Semi-casual outfit for work  Korean brand double breasted gold/beige cardigan, Vince trousers, maje sandals, balenciaga bag AND my new favorite Jo Malone orange blossom x English pear & freesia cologne! (I know u can't smell it  would defo recommend this combination for the summer months!  )





Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone!



Great weekend outfit - fantastic accessories to boot!


phiphi said:


> day off! day off!! hope you all had a great weekend! more pics in the blog



Great outfit - good pop of color with the purse!


kiwishopper said:


> Black swing coat and Rebecca Minkoff large Affair bag in red! More pictures are on my blog



Great solid outfit! Can't wait to hear about Venice (it's on my top ten must visit list


luciabugia said:


> Hey, ladies!  I missed out a lot, went to Venice and back and promise I'll catch up!  Here's from my blog today!
> 
> View attachment 1728123


----------



## luciabugia

cascherping said:


> Great solid outfit! Can't wait to hear about Venice (it's on my top ten must visit list



It should be!  But this time around we (me and hub) didn't spend too much time in Venice itself and since we've been there a few times, this time we took a drive to another town also in Veneto, half an hour outside Venice.  I'll be posting about that soon in my blog if you would like to read more


----------



## cascherping

Sounds fantastic! I'll definitely check out your blog to find out more!



luciabugia said:


> It should be!  But this time around we (me and hub) didn't spend too much time in Venice itself and since we've been there a few times, this time we took a drive to another town also in Veneto, half an hour outside Venice.  I'll be posting about that soon in my blog if you would like to read more


----------



## cswcarol

Thanks *Jenny Lauren*, *Cascherping* & *Jessicalistics*!


----------



## AEGIS

more deets on the blog.  wore this to a graduation


----------



## Jokili

angelastoel said:


> yesterday:


Interesting jacket.



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Jokili*, I LOVE this look!  Such a great skirt and top!





phiphi said:


> another great look! love the lines of your outfit!



Thanks.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> thank you jenny! i love that dress on you. very very cute!





jessicalistic said:


> Great pops of color! And very cool necklace. Love statement pieces. They make getting dressed a lot easier for me





Machick333 said:


> Love this one!



Thanks so much ladies!!



jessicalistic said:


> BTW I have a Jenny Lauren inspired outfit today! I'll have to take a picture...



Ha ha ha, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

AEGIS said:


> more deets on the blog.  wore this to a graduation



Such a pretty combination of colors!  You mixed them very well!


----------



## kcf68

angelastoel said:


> yesterday:



Very pretty, You and the outfit


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!



I love this outfit


----------



## AEGIS

Jenny Lauren said:


> Such a pretty combination of colors!  You mixed them very well!



thanks JL


----------



## juneping




----------



## AEGIS

Jenny Lauren said:


> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!



i can see why. super cute!


----------



## Machick333

Yesterday  

The cami is actually a part of a lingerie set lol


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> Great weekend outfit - fantastic accessories to boot!



thank you so much cascherping!



AEGIS said:


> more deets on the blog.  wore this to a graduation



you mixed the colours wonderfully, aegis! love it.



Jenny Lauren said:


> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!



i love this entire look JL - you have a wonderful sense with prints and colour. i am going to toronto for work this weekend and hope i can find time to get into an H&M! 



juneping said:


>



fun look juneping!



Machick333 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> The cami is actually a part of a lingerie set lol



lol. you would never be able to tell it was a lingerie set!! you look fab!


----------



## phiphi

work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


----------



## airborne

very nice look, love the color Combo, great photo as well!



phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


----------



## airborne

great shoes!!


juneping said:


>


----------



## Machick333

Love the colour blocking  



phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


----------



## airborne

love everything about this outfit, nicely accessorized, awesome skirt





AEGIS said:


> more deets on the blog.  wore this to a graduation


----------



## LaToyaForever

I went to the beach today and I wore my Guns and Roses shirt, I love this shirt. 

For more outfit of the days you can check out my website. 

LaToyaForever.com


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!



Love it on you! I have the houndstooth and was so excited for the parrots, but it just didn't fit. so here I am living vicariously once more. Haha!


----------



## jessicalistic

You do the cutest casual ever.


----------



## jessicalistic

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Yesterday
> 
> The cami is actually a part of a lingerie set lol



Really nice blazer. Looks like a great fit! Those are hard to find.


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara



Those shoes add the perfect detail to the outfit. Great combo


----------



## Julide

AEGIS said:


> more deets on the blog.  wore this to a graduation



Love the colour combo!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!



I love your shoes!!



juneping said:


>



Nice look!



Machick333 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> The cami is actually a part of a lingerie set lol



Love the bag! Great colour!!



phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara



Love the colourblocking!!!



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1730229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730230
> 
> 
> I went to the beach today and I wore my Guns and Roses shirt, I love this shirt.
> 
> For more outfit of the days you can check out my website.
> 
> LaToyaForever.com



Guns and Roses!!!!I have not seen that shirt for a long time!! Cool!!!


----------



## jesscat

Jenny Lauren said:


> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!



Omg i bought that last thursday and am planning on wearing it tomorrow! I love how playful it is!


----------



## phiphi

airborne said:


> very nice look, love the color Combo, great photo as well!



thank you so much airborne!



Machick333 said:


> Love the colour blocking



thank you machick!!



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1730229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730230
> 
> 
> I went to the beach today and I wore my Guns and Roses shirt, I love this shirt.
> 
> For more outfit of the days you can check out my website.
> 
> LaToyaForever.com



great casual outfit!



jessicalistic said:


> Those shoes add the perfect detail to the outfit. Great combo



thank you so much jessicalistic!!



Julide said:


> Love the colour combo!!!
> 
> I love your shoes!!
> 
> Nice look!
> 
> Love the bag! Great colour!!
> 
> Love the colourblocking!!!
> 
> Guns and Roses!!!!I have not seen that shirt for a long time!! Cool!!!



thank you julide!


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


 
Everything is perfect! Is that a Michael Kors watch? Been wanting to get a new watch like that.


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!


The skirt is really cute and looks great with that Cardi!


juneping said:


>


Love the pop of red!


Machick333 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> The cami is actually a part of a lingerie set lol


Cute!! Love your Balenciaga


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


Perfection again!! 



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1730229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730230
> 
> 
> I went to the beach today and I wore my Guns and Roses shirt, I love this shirt.
> 
> For more outfit of the days you can check out my website.
> 
> LaToyaForever.com


Cute!! Looks like a lovely day


----------



## jessicalistic

angelastoel said:
			
		

> yesterday:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Love that sweater/jacket! So unique


----------



## jessicalistic

AEGIS said:
			
		

> more deets on the blog.  wore this to a graduation



Great skirt! I want one


----------



## Jokili

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


Nice.


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking great!!!


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I just bought this skirt on Sunday and couldn't wait to wear it!



Niiicceee!! Looking chic as always  I saw the top in my local H&M only...


----------



## cswcarol

phiphi said:
			
		

> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara



You look awesome! And YEY!! - for happy bright colors!


----------



## Asia_Leone

My outfit last week when I was on vacation!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> My outfit last week when I was on vacation!



Wow this looks like a postcard!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Everybody is looking great!!!



Oh your back to blond! Very pretty PG!


----------



## ninja_please




----------



## its_a_keeper

Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit last week when I was on vacation!


 
awww, wouldn't mind to be there, too! Hope you had fun on vacy!



ninja_please said:


>


 
simple + classy = sstunning


----------



## luciabugia

ninja_please said:


>



Seriously love this dress.  Who is it from if you don't mind?


----------



## luciabugia

Went to Venice for a short escape from the blazing hot Dubai.. trying to channel the gondolier haha! Read about my trip here:
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/micro-break-from-heat-veneto-italy.html


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kcf68 said:


> I love this outfit





AEGIS said:


> i can see why. super cute!





Julide said:


> I love your shoes!!





Samia said:


> The skirt is really cute and looks great with that Cardi!



Thank you so much for the lovely comments, *kcf68, AEGIS, Julide, and Samia*!!!



cswcarol said:


> Niiicceee!! Looking chic as always  I saw the top in my local H&M only...



*Cswcarol*, I couldn't resist and bought the top also.  The print is smaller and a slightly different color, which surprised me a little, but still super cute!



phiphi said:


> i love this entire look JL - you have a wonderful sense with prints and colour. i am going to toronto for work this weekend and hope i can find time to get into an H&M!



Thanks *phiphi*!  I find the H&M at the Eaton Centre is probably the best in the city.  Have fun in Toronto!



jessicalistic said:


> Love it on you! I have the houndstooth and was so excited for the parrots, but it just didn't fit. so here I am living vicariously once more. Haha!



*Jessicalistic*, Oooh, I never saw the houndstooth version!  Sounds chic!



jesscat said:


> Omg i bought that last thursday and am planning on wearing it tomorrow! I love how playful it is!



*Jesscat*, make sure your post a pic!  Can't wait to see how you styled it.  I found it a bit challenging.


----------



## icecreamom

juneping said:


>


Ohh! I really like this casual look with the Fantasy Blazer, I may copy :shame:!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara



*Phiphi*, I LOVE this outfit!  The color combination paired with those shoes is fabulous!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking great!!!



*Platinum_girly*, loving your wavy hair, and that dress makes you look so tall and statuesque!



Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit last week when I was on vacation!



What a fabulous photo, *Asia_Leone*!  Makes me REALLY want to go on vacation!



luciabugia said:


> Went to Venice for a short escape from the blazing hot Dubai.. trying to channel the gondolier haha! Read about my trip here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/micro-break-from-heat-veneto-italy.html
> 
> View attachment 1731245



So chic *Luciabugia*!  I've just recently started wearing stripes like that, and can't believe I never wore them in the past.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's another look.  It was super windy and really difficult to get a photo without my skirt flying up and flashing everyone!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here's another look.  It was super windy and really difficult to get a photo without my skirt flying up and flashing everyone!



Love your kimono top!


----------



## phiphi

quynh_1206 said:


> Everything is perfect! Is that a Michael Kors watch? Been wanting to get a new watch like that.



thank you quynh!! yes ma'am! it's the MK tortoise jet set watch! it's really light and the face is big enough but not overwhelming for my wrists. i wear it so often and stack with other gold jewelry.

this is it: http://www.shopbop.com/tortoise-jet...524441940663.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize



Samia said:


> Perfection again!!
> 
> Cute!! Looks like a lovely day



 thank you samia! you're so kind!



Jokili said:


> Nice.



thanks jokili!!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking great!!!



thanks PG - i am so jealous you can wear maxi dresses! what a great look.



cswcarol said:


> You look awesome! And YEY!! - for happy bright colors!



thank you!! i am happy to see more sun finally, it makes me want to wear colours.



Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit last week when I was on vacation!



best.vacay. outfit. what a great picture!



ninja_please said:


>



you look adorable! i love that dress! simple yet so classy.



luciabugia said:


> Went to Venice for a short escape from the blazing hot Dubai.. trying to channel the gondolier haha! Read about my trip here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/micro-break-from-heat-veneto-italy.html
> 
> View attachment 1731245



perfect for venice!! what a great outfit. the picture is fantastic!



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Phiphi*, I LOVE this outfit!  The color combination paired with those shoes is fabulous!



thank you jenny!!! colourblocking is new for me. i'll be near eaton centre, so fingers crossed i find good things at the store!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Asia_Leone said:


> My outfit last week when I was on vacation!



This is such an amazing pic. I would love to see the front as the back is super cute. Any pics?




Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's another look.  It was super windy and really difficult to get a photo without my skirt flying up and flashing everyone!




I am just crazy about your style. I think I will have to be a regular on your blog, lol.


----------



## ninja_please

luciabugia said:


> Seriously love this dress.  Who is it from if you don't mind?



It's Banana Republic from about 5 years ago? Sadly, I haven't been able to find a BR wrap dress that fits as well since.


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh your back to blond! Very pretty PG!


 
Thankyou girl 



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Platinum_girly*, loving your wavy hair, and that dress makes you look so tall and statuesque!


 
Awww thankyou, you are so sweet :kiss:



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's another look. It was super windy and really difficult to get a photo without my skirt flying up and flashing everyone!


 
That skirt is so feminine and pretty.



phiphi said:


> thanks PG - i am so jealous you can wear maxi dresses! what a great look.
> . the picture is fantastic!


 
Thankyou gorgeous, you are so kind


----------



## its_a_keeper

luciabugia said:
			
		

> Went to Venice for a short escape from the blazing hot Dubai.. trying to channel the gondolier haha! Read about my trip here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/micro-break-from-heat-veneto-italy.html



Pretty for the get away!




			
				Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here's another look.  It was super windy and really difficult to get a photo without my skirt flying up and flashing everyone!



Looks nice


----------



## Machick333

Yesterday


----------



## platinum_girly

^FABulous!


----------



## kiwishopper

platinum_girly said:


> ^FABulous!


*PG* you changed your hair back to blonde!!! 

Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> *PG* you changed your hair back to blonde!!!
> 
> Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog





Machick333 said:


> Yesterday



Gorgeous Bals!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today! Hoping I won't be so busy as I am suffering from an Asthma exacerbation from the heat.


----------



## glamourdoll.

It's been absolute perfect beach weather here!


----------



## cswcarol

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Work today! Hoping I won't be so busy as I am suffering from an Asthma exacerbation from the heat.



Yey! Bag cousins!  looking chic!


----------



## loves

yesterday


----------



## platinum_girly

kiwishopper said:


> *PG* you changed your hair back to blonde!!!
> 
> Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog


 
You always have the best bags 



rx4dsoul said:


> Work today! Hoping I won't be so busy as I am suffering from an Asthma exacerbation from the heat.


 
Very pretty outfit, and i hear you about the asthma, i suffer in the heat also 



glamourdoll. said:


> It's been absolute perfect beach weather here!


 
So cute!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/05/b.html


----------



## juneping




----------



## rx4dsoul

I love your top !


----------



## rx4dsoul

Oh June, i reallt like your Zara heels..i wish I got a pair of these when i visited their store last month


----------



## .jourdyn.

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## cswcarol

Casual Friday!  (sorry for the messy clothes beside me...) 

1//F21 blazer, L'autre chose dress, maison boinet belt, Longchamp le pilage & Angeline Lee flats 

2// Aalis top and bottom, Chanel flats


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Casual Friday!  (sorry for the messy clothes beside me...)
> 
> 1//F21 blazer, L'autre chose dress, maison boinet belt, Longchamp le pilage & Angeline Lee flats
> 
> 2// Aalis top and bottom, Chanel flats



Oh hey bag cousin! Looking lovely with that pink Cuir too.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

rx4dsoul said:


> Love your kimono top!





platinum_girly said:


> That skirt is so feminine and pretty.





its_a_keeper said:


> Looks nice



Thanks so much *rx4dsoul, platinum_girly and itsakeeper!*



Alex Spoils Me said:


> I am just crazy about your style. I think I will have to be a regular on your blog, lol.



Awww, thank you *Alex Spoils Me*!!  I hope I don't disappoint!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Machick333 said:


> Yesterday



Very pretty pastel color combination!



kiwishopper said:


> *PG*Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog



LOVE the colors in your striped top *Kiwishopper*!



rx4dsoul said:


> Work today! Hoping I won't be so busy as I am suffering from an Asthma exacerbation from the heat.



Such a pretty look!



.jourdyn. said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!



*Jourdyn*, LOVE your skirt. . . the print and the cut!



cswcarol said:


> Casual Friday!  (sorry for the messy clothes beside me...)
> 
> *Cswcarol*, the pop of pink is fabulous!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Happy Friday Everyone!



Floral chic!  looking beeaaauuttiiffuull (as always) Jenny! Happy Friday to you too! (sometimes I feel weird that is everyone's Friday morning and is almost my Saturday )


----------



## pavilion

I lay my outfit out every night before work so I can get ready faster in the morning. This is what I'm wearing today:




Dress: Martin + Osa
Cardigan: J.Crew
Belt: J.Crew
Shoes: Manolo Blahnik
Watch: Michael Kors
Necklace: J.Crew
Bracelet: Unknown


----------



## cswcarol

pavilion said:
			
		

> I lay my outfit out every night before work so I can get ready faster in the morning. This is what I'm wearing today:
> 
> Dress: Martin + Osa
> Cardigan: J.Crew
> Belt: J.Crew
> Shoes: Manolo Blahnik
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Necklace: J.Crew
> Bracelet: Unknown



Such a prefect work outfit- a fun print and gorgeous heels!


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Machick333

rx4dsoul said:


> gorgeous bals!!


 
thanks :d


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!



Pretty


----------



## jesscat

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Jesscat*, make sure your post a pic!  Can't wait to see how you styled it.  I found it a bit challenging.



I didn't manage to snap a pic, but I wore it with a white oxford and nude patent wedges - I decided I'd let the print stand out! It's definitely a little challenging though, and I want to try and pair it with other colors next time!


----------



## airborne

great look, love the floral bag, how unique, well done



Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## its_a_keeper

pavilion said:


> I lay my outfit out every night before work so I can get ready faster in the morning. This is what I'm wearing today:
> 
> View attachment 1732590
> 
> 
> Dress: Martin + Osa
> Cardigan: J.Crew
> Belt: J.Crew
> Shoes: Manolo Blahnik
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Necklace: J.Crew
> Bracelet: Unknown



Great one and so well put together!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks my friend 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Very pretty pastel color combination!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the colors in your striped top *Kiwishopper*!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty look!
> 
> 
> 
> *Jourdyn*, LOVE your skirt. . . the print and the cut!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..

Zara dress
BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
Aldo suede wedges


----------



## P.Y.T.

Machick333 said:


> Yesterday


Super cute! 



platinum_girly said:


> ^FABulous!


Love this look! 



kiwishopper said:


> *PG* you changed your hair back to blonde!!!
> Great colors..
> 
> Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog


Love it!



PrincessBal said:


>


So sophisticated! You rocked it from head to toe..



juneping said:


>


You look great! Love the pop of color too..



cswcarol said:


> Casual Friday!  (sorry for the messy clothes beside me...)
> 
> 1//F21 blazer, L'autre chose dress, maison boinet belt, Longchamp le pilage & Angeline Lee flats
> 
> 2// Aalis top and bottom, Chanel flats


I enjoyed both looks!


----------



## Sass

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> PG you changed your hair back to blonde!!!
> 
> Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog



Oh love that whole outfit you look fab!


----------



## CoachGirl12

P.Y.T. said:


> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..
> 
> Zara dress
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
> Aldo suede wedges


Beautiful outfit, HOT wedges!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's my outfit that I wore last month for my bachelorette party

Ivanka ***** Leopard Heels
H&M Skirt
Express Sequin Top
BCBG Bracelet/F21 Jewelry
Hot Pink Monogram Clutch


----------



## sharinggiskaren

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Yesterday



Where is your belt from?! I love it


----------



## CoachGirl12

OOTD:

Express Jeans
Nordies Top
H&M Tank
Target Wedges
Coach Bag
F21 Jewelry/Coach Jewelry


----------



## Machick333

Ootd 

Head to toe top shop


----------



## rx4dsoul

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Ootd
> 
> Head to toe top shop



I love Topshop!!! That jacket is cute!


----------



## christymarie340

Machick333 said:


> Yesterday


 
LOVE your blazer; may I ask who makes it?


----------



## cfca22

CoachGirl12 said:


> OOTD:
> 
> Express Jeans
> Nordies Top
> H&M Tank
> Target Wedges
> Coach Bag
> F21 Jewelry/Coach Jewelry


Cute outfit Mrs


----------



## AEGIS

Machick333 said:


> Yesterday





kiwishopper said:


> *PG* you changed your hair back to blonde!!!
> 
> Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog





glamourdoll. said:


> It's been absolute perfect beach weather here!





loves said:


> yesterday





PrincessBal said:


>





cswcarol said:


> Casual Friday!  (sorry for the messy clothes beside me...)
> 
> 1//F21 blazer, L'autre chose dress, maison boinet belt, Longchamp le pilage & Angeline Lee flats
> 
> 2// Aalis top and bottom, Chanel flats





Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!





P.Y.T. said:


> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..
> 
> Zara dress
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
> Aldo suede wedges





Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's another look.  It was super windy and really difficult to get a photo without my skirt flying up and flashing everyone!





cute ladies!


----------



## cswcarol

Raining again this weekend  
Hopefully things are looking brighter wherever you are!


----------



## lovemysavior

Love ur whole outfit!


----------



## jessicalistic

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Work today! Hoping I won't be so busy as I am suffering from an Asthma exacerbation from the heat.



Cute neutrals!


----------



## jessicalistic

loves said:
			
		

> yesterday



I love your booties! Oooooh, I want some too!


----------



## jessicalistic

Really digging your necklace. Bold and simple. Just great.


----------



## jessicalistic

Nice layers, and such a cute pop of color juneping. My colleague has those shoes, and they spice up any outfit.


----------



## jessicalistic

.jourdyn. said:
			
		

> Happy Friday everyone!!



Love the dots! Such a nice cut on you too. Very happy


----------



## jessicalistic

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Casual Friday!  (sorry for the messy clothes beside me...)
> 
> 1//F21 blazer, L'autre chose dress, maison boinet belt, Longchamp le pilage & Angeline Lee flats
> 
> 2// Aalis top and bottom, Chanel flats



So totally different, but both great combos. You look very chic for casual Friday!


----------



## jessicalistic

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Today's look:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Great bag!


----------



## jessicalistic

jesscat said:
			
		

> I didn't manage to snap a pic, but I wore it with a white oxford and nude patent wedges - I decided I'd let the print stand out! It's definitely a little challenging though, and I want to try and pair it with other colors next time!



For both you and Jenny, I tried it on with a light turquoise/sea foamy top that had kind of a skirt on it., and a big funky necklace in a peachy color I think. Looked cute, but just didn't fit.  Here's kind of what the top was like:


----------



## jessicalistic

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..
> 
> Zara dress
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
> Aldo suede wedges



Love those shoes! Did they come this way or do you have two pair?


----------



## jessicalistic

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Ootd
> 
> Head to toe top shop



Great shades. I'm really loving neutrals now, an you're doing it so well! I'll have to try it too someday.


----------



## jessicalistic

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Raining again this weekend
> Hopefully things are looking brighter wherever you are!



Great top! Love the fun print.


----------



## iluvmybags

Work Friday night --

Webster for Target Dress & Cardigan
Marc Jacobs Belt
Calypso for Target Wedges
Celine Asymmetrical Bag (navy)


----------



## jessicalistic

First off, sorry for thread spamming again. I'll have to start using a real computer so I can multi quote. But my phone is just so handy...

Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea 




Monday




Tuesday




Wednesday 




Friday

What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Work Friday night --
> 
> Webster for Target Dress & Cardigan
> Marc Jacobs Belt
> Calypso for Target Wedges
> Celine Asymmetrical Bag (navy)



I absolutely love your outfit!
And that CAB is awesome!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> First off, sorry for thread spamming again. I'll have to start using a real computer so I can multi quote. But my phone is just so handy...
> 
> Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea
> 
> Monday
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> Friday
> 
> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.


Ooohhh...a dress diary! 
That flowy dress is very lovely!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..
> 
> Zara dress
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
> Aldo suede wedges


 
Smashing it as always, love the look from head to toe


----------



## jessicalistic

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Ooohhh...a dress diary!
> That flowy dress is very lovely!



Thanks! Zara, but from January (when it was snowy). I think they have green now, which is also super pretty.


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend


----------



## green.bee

cswcarol said:


> Raining again this weekend
> Hopefully things are looking brighter wherever you are!



I love your top, so cute


----------



## cascherping

Gorgeous color on you! 


platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend



Love it!


cswcarol said:


> Raining again this weekend
> Hopefully things are looking brighter wherever you are!



Fantastic outfits!


jessicalistic said:


> First off, sorry for thread spamming again. I'll have to start using a real computer so I can multi quote. But my phone is just so handy...
> 
> Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea
> 
> View attachment 1733746
> 
> 
> Monday
> 
> View attachment 1733747
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 1733753
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1733754
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Fierce!!!




P.Y.T. said:


> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..
> 
> Zara dress
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
> Aldo suede wedges


----------



## ilovefashion87

Some outfits while I'm in Miami


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## .jourdyn.

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..
> 
> Zara dress
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
> Aldo suede wedges



Love your wedges!


----------



## am2022

Love love this!!! Searched high
And
Low
For the perfect retourne Kelly in red!!! 35 cm
Would be
Delish!!! But somehow I
Got tired and ordered a red Celine
Box instead!!!  Pls post more pics!




loves said:


> yesterday


----------



## pavilion

Tank: J.Crew
Cardigan: Tory Burch
Jeans: Vince
Shoes: J.Crew
Watch: Michael Kors
Necklace: J.Crew


----------



## rx4dsoul

ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Some outfits while I'm in Miami



You look gorgeous in that off shoulder printed maxi!!!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend



The color is gorgeous, but honey, the bottom of your dress is missing.


----------



## platinum_girly

Daniisaddicted said:


> The color is gorgeous, but honey, the bottom of your dress is missing.


 
Meow


----------



## rx4dsoul

pavilion said:


> View attachment 1734446


Very nicely put together casual!


platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend


That shade of pink is perfect on you! Cute dress.


----------



## platinum_girly

cascherping said:


> Gorgeous color on you!


 
Thankyou lovely lady xoxo



ilovefashion87 said:


> Some outfits while I'm in Miami


 
You seriously have amazing style, i love all of those looks 



rx4dsoul said:


> That shade of pink is perfect on you! Cute dress.


 
Thankyou girl, you are always so sweet xoxo


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Some outfits while I'm in Miami



Looking great girl! How's that cutie pie son of yours?!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, he is doing well, getting so big.



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Looking great girl! How's that cutie pie son of yours?!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you 



platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou lovely lady xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously have amazing style, i love all of those looks
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou girl, you are always so sweet xoxo


----------



## loves

amacasa said:


> Love love this!!! Searched high
> And
> Low
> For the perfect retourne Kelly in red!!! 35 cm
> Would be
> Delish!!! But somehow I
> Got tired and ordered a red Celine
> Box instead!!!  Pls post more pics!



the red celine box is gorgeous! what size did you order? 
thanks amacasa  i never thought i'd be able to carry off a red bag


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend



That pink dress is perfect for your legs!




			
				ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Some outfits while I'm in Miami



Nice ones.




			
				pavilion said:
			
		

> Tank: J.Crew
> Cardigan: Tory Burch
> Jeans: Vince
> Shoes: J.Crew
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Necklace: J.Crew



Again so well put together! Love the color combo


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> That pink dress is perfect for your legs!


 
Thankyou sweetie pie xoxo


----------



## MsCandice

You look gorg! I especially love your Monday and Friday outfits.



jessicalistic said:


> First off, sorry for thread spamming again. I'll have to start using a real computer so I can multi quote. But my phone is just so handy...
> 
> Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea
> 
> View attachment 1733746
> 
> 
> Monday
> 
> View attachment 1733747
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 1733753
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1733754
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.


----------



## cswcarol

Thanks ladies!  hope you all are having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

cswcarol said:


> Floral chic!  looking beeaaauuttiiffuull (as always) Jenny! Happy Friday to you too! (sometimes I feel weird that is everyone's Friday morning and is almost my Saturday )



Thanks so much *Cswcarol!* Yah, I always forget that everyone is not on the same time zone as me!! 



kcf68 said:


> Pretty



Thanks *kcf68!* 



jesscat said:


> I didn't manage to snap a pic, but I wore it with a white oxford and nude patent wedges - I decided I'd let the print stand out! It's definitely a little challenging though, and I want to try and pair it with other colors next time!



*Jesscat*, that sounds really classic!  I think I might steal your idea next time!  



AEGIS said:


> cute ladies!



Thanks *AEGIS!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

P.Y.T. said:


> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA.



Such fabulous shoes *PYT*!!



cswcarol said:


> Raining again this weekend
> Hopefully things are looking brighter wherever you are!



*Cswcarol*, your top is so adorable!



jessicalistic said:


> For both you and Jenny, I tried it on with a light turquoise/sea foamy top that had kind of a skirt on it., and a big funky necklace in a peachy color I think. Looked cute, but just didn't fit.  Here's kind of what the top was like:



*Jessicalistic*, that sounds so pretty!  Too bad it didn't fit.  The ruffle on the top in your pic is called a peplum.  I'm obsessed with them right now!  They look really great with pencil skirts and jeans especially.



iluvmybags said:


> Work Friday night --
> 
> Webster for Target Dress & Cardigan




*Iluvmybags*, such pretty colors in your outfit!



jessicalistic said:


> Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea
> 
> View attachment 1733746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday
> 
> View attachment 1733747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 1733753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1733754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.



*Jessicalistic*, oh, where do I start. . .these are all such pretty outfits!  The high/low dress looks fabulous on you, and I LOVE the colors and print in your striped top.  I like the high/low trend because it's flattering on most women.  Your Wednesday outfit is so pretty, and I LOVE the combination of your turquoise necklace with the yellow in your top!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend



*Platinum Girly*, so pretty in pink!



ilovefashion87 said:


>



*Ilovefashion87*, such beautiful colors in your dress!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Catching up on the last 2 days.  Hope all of the Americans are having a great long weekend!


----------



## Machick333

christymarie340 said:


> LOVE your blazer; may I ask who makes it?


 

hey!!! i can tell which outfit this is...lol if its a white blazer then its from top shop


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Platinum Girly*, so pretty in pink!


 
Awww thankyou hun, you are so sweet 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Catching up on the last 2 days. Hope all of the Americans are having a great long weekend!


 
You always look so chic, i love the way that you mix high street and high end


----------



## pavilion

Cardigan: J.Crew    Shirt: J.Crew    Shorts: J.Crew    Sandals: Tory Burch (here)    Necklace: Banana Republic (no longer available online, but is still available in stores)    Watch: Michael Kors (here)​


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Catching up on the last 2 days.  Hope all of the Americans are having a great long weekend!



Beautiful outfits for the weekend! I need to learn how to accessorize as well as you do!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pavilion said:
			
		

> Cardigan: J.Crew    Shirt: J.Crew    Shorts: J.Crew    Sandals: Tory Burch (here)    Necklace: Banana Republic (no longer available online, but is still available in stores)    Watch: Michael Kors (here)



Oh this is going to be a really cute summer look on you.


----------



## cswcarol

pavilion said:
			
		

> Cardigan: J.Crew    Shirt: J.Crew    Shorts: J.Crew    Sandals: Tory Burch (here)    Necklace: Banana Republic (no longer available online, but is still available in stores)    Watch: Michael Kors (here)



Love your outfit! So cheerful and chic!


----------



## cswcarol

Quick snap before meeting an old friend for coffee today


----------



## Pearlv

ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Some outfits while I'm in Miami



I love the white off shoulder tee can i ask where you got it?


----------



## ChloeMateo

jessicalistic said:


> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.



I think you look great!! But I felt the same way about my outfits when I first started taking pictures of them. Where is your peach colored dress from? I love it!


----------



## ChloeMateo

Machick333 said:


> Ootd
> 
> Head to toe top shop


Love this color palette! 



platinum_girly said:


> ^FABulous!


Love this whole look! Very chic!



kiwishopper said:


> *PG* you changed your hair back to blonde!!!
> 
> Here's me yesterday with Balenciaga City in Orange Brule. More pictures are on my blog


Ooh I love your balenciaga! That color is amazing!



ilovefashion87 said:


> Some outfits while I'm in Miami


Great looks! Especially love your white blazer!


----------



## juneping




----------



## its_a_keeper

Love your shorts! Such a nice touch of color.


----------



## Tasi

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm getting a lot of use out of my Zara blazer. It matches with everything!


 
I tried on a similar style Zara blazer in black and loved the style and fit.  Sadly, I had to put it back on the rack due to the poor quality of the fabric


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## MarneeB

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend


 

You're so lucky to have a figure to be able to pull off a dress this short! I'm too fat for it! But you look smashing!


----------



## MarneeB

Jenny Lauren said:


> Catching up on the last 2 days. Hope all of the Americans are having a great long weekend!


 
Love that blue dress, that color is so pretty on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

ChloeMateo said:


> Love this whole look! Very chic!


 
Thankyou babe xoxo



MarneeB said:


> You're so lucky to have a figure to be able to pull off a dress this short! I'm too fat for it! But you look smashing!


 
Awww no way, you are NOT fat! Curves are well sexy


----------



## Brina

jessicalistic said:


> First off, sorry for thread spamming again. I'll have to start using a real computer so I can multi quote. But my phone is just so handy...
> 
> Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea
> 
> View attachment 1733746
> 
> 
> Monday
> 
> View attachment 1733747
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 1733753
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1733754
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.



I love your first outfit!!! Where is the cardigan from?


----------



## jessicalistic

ilovefashion87 said:
			
		

> Some outfits while I'm in Miami



Great variety! I love your versatile style.


----------



## jessicalistic

MsCandice said:
			
		

> You look gorg! I especially love your Monday and Friday outfits.



Thanks! They were also my faves to wear


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Catching up on the last 2 days.  Hope all of the Americans are having a great long weekend!



Again loving your statement necklaces! 

And thanks for the new word. Peplum... Sounds quite fitting


----------



## jessicalistic

pavilion said:
			
		

> Cardigan: J.Crew    Shirt: J.Crew    Shorts: J.Crew    Sandals: Tory Burch (here)    Necklace: Banana Republic (no longer available online, but is still available in stores)    Watch: Michael Kors (here)



I love lots of parts of this. What a great and happy combo. Very cute shorts. Makes me miss J Crew...


----------



## jessicalistic

ChloeMateo said:
			
		

> I think you look great!! But I felt the same way about my outfits when I first started taking pictures of them. Where is your peach colored dress from? I love it!



Yeah, I don't know about this who taking pictures thing. I feel like some teamwork will be needed to improve the quality, because this is kinda embarrassing at times 

As for the dress: Zara  I think they have it in stores again now in sea foam.


----------



## jessicalistic

I'm digging the floral and "stoer" as we say here. Um...tough? Soft and edgy. Very cool.


----------



## jessicalistic

You make me wish I'd tried harder to get my marni shorts in a smaller size. I have to roll mine over twice and they are still gigantic. They look great on you!


----------



## jessicalistic

Brina said:
			
		

> I love your first outfit!!! Where is the cardigan from?



I want to say Lucie by Nellik? I got it ages ago at Nordy's, in Savvy I think. It's been a staple ever since. Make friends with someone who knits. It's the easiest thing to make yourself. It's basically a square, flooded in half, then sewn along the short sides by the corners to create armholes. That's prob not super clear... I'll try to take a pic.


----------



## ChloeMateo

Helmut Lang combo jacket. This jacket is crushed linen with leather sleeves but just looks kind of wrinkled in pictures haha 
Stylemint t-shirt
Citizens of Humanity jeans


----------



## chloe_chanel

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Quick snap before meeting an old friend for coffee today



oooh I love your top! where did you get it?


----------



## r15324

loves said:


> yesterday



Gorgy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ChloeMateo said:
			
		

> Helmut Lang combo jacket. This jacket is crushed linen with leather sleeves but just looks kind of wrinkled in pictures haha
> Stylemint t-shirt
> Citizens of Humanity jeans



Omg i want that jacket , like, now!


----------



## cswcarol

chloe_chanel said:
			
		

> oooh I love your top! where did you get it?



Thanks! I got it from Red Valentino.


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> thank you so much cascherping!
> 
> 
> 
> you mixed the colours wonderfully, aegis! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> i love this entire look JL - you have a wonderful sense with prints and colour. i am going to toronto for work this weekend and hope i can find time to get into an H&M!
> 
> 
> 
> fun look juneping!
> 
> 
> 
> lol. you would never be able to tell it was a lingerie set!! you look fab!





Julide said:


> Love the colour combo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice look!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bag! Great colour!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colourblocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Guns and Roses!!!!I have not seen that shirt for a long time!! Cool!!!





jessicalistic said:


> Great skirt! I want one





ChloeMateo said:


> Helmut Lang combo jacket. This jacket is crushed linen with leather sleeves but just looks kind of wrinkled in pictures haha
> Stylemint t-shirt
> Citizens of Humanity jeans





great looks ladies!


----------



## AEGIS

Jenny Lauren said:


> Catching up on the last 2 days.  Hope all of the Americans are having a great long weekend!



i like your blog and style. super cute!


----------



## AEGIS

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's my outfit that I wore last month for my bachelorette party
> 
> Ivanka ***** Leopard Heels
> H&M Skirt
> Express Sequin Top
> BCBG Bracelet/F21 Jewelry
> Hot Pink Monogram Clutch



congratulations! only 15 days left.....hope you have a great day


----------



## AEGIS

cswcarol said:


> Raining again this weekend
> Hopefully things are looking brighter wherever you are!



aww love your top.  so whimsical 



jessicalistic said:


> First off, sorry for thread spamming again. I'll have to start using a real computer so I can multi quote. But my phone is just so handy...
> 
> Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea
> 
> View attachment 1733746
> 
> 
> Monday
> 
> View attachment 1733747
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 1733753
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1733754
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.




love your sunglasses.  who are they by?




ilovefashion87 said:


> Some outfits while I'm in Miami



cute maxi dress



Daniisaddicted said:


> The color is gorgeous, but honey, the bottom of your dress is missing.



lmao


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Gorgy!



thank you. have not chatted with you for a while, hope everything's going well for you dear


----------



## hunniesochic

chloemateo said:


> helmut lang combo jacket. This jacket is crushed linen with leather sleeves but just looks kind of wrinkled in pictures haha
> Stylemint t-shirt
> citizens of humanity jeans


love!


----------



## platinum_girly

Back with Rocco


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Back with Rocco



Love your shoes, they are cute.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Renate_

^Nice outfit angelastoel


----------



## kcf68

angelastoel said:


>



Pretty colors


----------



## jessicalistic

AEGIS said:
			
		

> love your sunglasses.  who are they by?



Start saving now, my friend. They're a real investment piece. 

H&M


----------



## jessicalistic

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Super cute and so cheery. Not to mention great bag (obviously)


----------



## jessicalistic

Renate_ said:
			
		

> ^Nice outfit angelastoel



I love houndstooth! Great jacket.


----------



## karolinemk

Here's my outfit for today  Blazer and necklace from H&M, shorts from BikBok, shoes from Aldo and bag from Mulberry.

fashiondelirium.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/antrekk135.jpg


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## Squeaky00

Machick333 said:


> Yesterday



I love that bag!!!! Can you please tell me the name and color please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## quynh_1206

karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit for today  Blazer and necklace from H&M, shorts from BikBok, shoes from Aldo and bag from Mulberry.
> 
> fashiondelirium.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/antrekk135.jpg



Cute outfit...you are very pretty.


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> Love your shoes, they are cute.


 
Thankyou babe xoxo


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wore this dress to a bridal shower this weekend.


----------



## Elsie87

^Gorgeous!


From last night:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> You always look so chic, i love the way that you mix high street and high end





cswcarol said:


> Beautiful outfits for the weekend! I need to learn how to accessorize as well as you do!





MarneeB said:


> Love that blue dress, that color is so pretty on you!





jessicalistic said:


> Again loving your statement necklaces!
> 
> And thanks for the new word. Peplum... Sounds quite fitting





AEGIS said:


> i like your blog and style. super cute!



You ladies are so sweet!  Thank you so much *Platinum Girly, Cswcarol, MarneeB, Jessicalistic ans AEGIS!!!*



Tasi said:


> I tried on a similar style Zara blazer in black and loved the style and fit.  Sadly, I had to put it back on the rack due to the poor quality of the fabric



That's too bad. I know there have been several comments about the poor quality of this jacket in the Zara thread, but I think I may have gotten lucky with mine. Maybe there was a difference between the US and Canada.


----------



## juneping




----------



## Machick333

Squeaky00 said:


> I love that bag!!!! Can you please tell me the name and color please?
> Thanks in advance


 
Hi! Thanks!!!!

It's a Balenciaga Velo in Light Grey with Giant Gold Hardware I have been getting a lot of use out of it!


----------



## cascherping

A recent outfit, featuring some of my favorite Zara finds:


----------



## cascherping

Great outfit as always, juneping!


juneping said:


>



Love the bag!


Elsie87 said:


> ^Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



This outfit is perfection - love it!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wore this dress to a bridal shower this weekend.


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


>



another amazing outfit, love the leopard print!
yesterday:


----------



## kiwishopper

Over the weekend at the Palace of Fine Arts in San Fransisco, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## jessicalistic

karolinemk said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit for today  Blazer and necklace from H&M, shorts from BikBok, shoes from Aldo and bag from Mulberry.
> 
> fashiondelirium.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/antrekk135.jpg



Great necklace! And pairs wonderfully with that blazer.


----------



## pavilion

Simple work outfit with cropped khaki pants.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ilovefashion87 said:


>



love love love, that haircut!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Renate_ said:


>



Great jacket and purse!



ilovefashion87 said:


>



Killer sandals!



cascherping said:


> A recent outfit, featuring some of my favorite Zara finds:
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-14-2012-BLOG-552.jpg



Love that skirt!  Tried it on but didn't fit me well.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

cascherping said:


> This outfit is perfection - love it!



You are too sweet!  Thank you Cascherping!


----------



## lovemysavior

On my way to pick up the kiddos from school...


----------



## juicyincouture

angelastoel said:


> another amazing outfit, love the leopard print!
> yesterday:



cute!


----------



## juicyincouture

Elsie87 said:


> ^Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Wow love the mix of patterns, and lovely bracelet..very tribal!


----------



## its_a_keeper

cascherping said:


> A recent outfit, featuring some of my favorite Zara finds:
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-14-2012-BLOG-552.jpg



Fun combo. Love your heels!
Plus, I coulda use that shirt for the GYM!


----------



## ririan

What I wore for the last two days...


----------



## quynh_1206

My outfit of the day. It's been so hot here where I live and it's not even summer yet.


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wore this dress to a bridal shower this weekend.


 
Just perfection.



Elsie87 said:


> ^Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Beautiful dress babe 



kiwishopper said:


> Over the weekend at the Palace of Fine Arts in San Fransisco, more pictures are on my blog


 
Such a great action shot, i love it!


----------



## kcf68

lovemysavior said:


> On my way to pick up the kiddos from school...
> 
> View attachment 1738047



This a cute outfit.


----------



## cswcarol

Work outfit  hope everyone is having a fabulous week!


----------



## twdavis

I love all of your outfits and think you photograph quiet well!!! Especially love the peach hi/low dress! 




jessicalistic said:


> First off, sorry for thread spamming again. I'll have to start using a real computer so I can multi quote. But my phone is just so handy...
> 
> Here's some catching up on the last week. All pretty poorly shot, but you get the idea
> 
> View attachment 1733746
> 
> 
> Monday
> 
> View attachment 1733747
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 1733753
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1733754
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> What I learned is that I either think my outfits are more flattering than they are, or they simply don't photograph well. Haha! Don't care.


----------



## luciabugia

cswcarol said:


> Work outfit  hope everyone is having a fabulous week!



Gorgeous!  Love the whole mix and the shoes.... ahh!


----------



## luciabugia

ririan said:


> What I wore for the last two days...
> 
> View attachment 1738526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738527



Love the color of your Bal!  Is that magenta?


----------



## luciabugia

Hi, all!  Bought 1 maxi skirt and got 3 styles out of it!  This is one way of how I wore it!  More pictures here:
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/3-in-1-maxi-skirt-part-1.html


----------



## ilovefashion87




----------



## Jenny Lauren

ririan said:


> What I wore for the last two days...
> 
> View attachment 1738526



LOVE your floral dress!



platinum_girly said:


> Just perfection



Thank you so much!



cswcarol said:


> Work outfit  hope everyone is having a fabulous week!



Everything about this outfit is beautiful!  Love it so much!  Totally something I would wear!



luciabugia said:


> Hi, all!  Bought 1 maxi skirt and got 3 styles out of it!  This is one way of how I wore it!  More pictures here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/3-in-1-maxi-skirt-part-1.html
> 
> View attachment 1738815



So cute in your hat!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I can't believe how much I love everyone's outfits!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you PG 



platinum_girly said:


> Just perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress babe
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great action shot, i love it!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So this outfit is actually from a styling competition I'm currently participating in with THE biggest luxury store here in Norway. We got to choose whatever we wanted from the whole store (think Celine, YSL, Givenchy, Isabel Marant, Rag & Bone, Helmut Lang+++++) and make an outfit to style ourselves in, giving us the chance to win a brand new Alexander Wang bag.  And well, here's my entry! 

To see where all the items are from, just click THIS LINK. x


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing colored (i.e. non-blue or grey) denim for the first time... Maybe I'll be brave enough to try mint or coral skinnies next!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## quynh_1206




----------



## Asia_Leone

Alex Spoils Me said:


> This is such an amazing pic. I would love to see the front as the back is super cute. Any pics?
> 
> Hi there, the rest is on my blog (see signature below). Thank you! xo


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> I can't believe how much I love everyone's outfits!



Very pretty  you have the prettist skirts


----------



## Asia_Leone

A few more outfit post from my vacation diaries (more pics on the blog).


----------



## cfca22

Asia_Leone said:


> A few more outfit post from my vacation diaries (more pics on the blog).



Pretty lady . Where did you purchase the gold bracelet with the spikes. I was checking out your awesome blog and you are wearing it Wild Daisy


----------



## Asia_Leone

cfca22 said:


> Pretty lady . Where did you purchase the gold bracelet with the spikes. I was checking out your awesome blog and you are wearing it Wild Daisy



Got it on ebay!  If you search spikes rhinestone it should come up!


----------



## cfca22

Asia_Leone said:


> Got it on ebay!  If you search spikes rhinestone it should come up!



Thank You very much


----------



## rx4dsoul

*AsiaLeone* : you are gorgeous! Im enjoying all the summer photos , thanks for sharing these. 
*quynh*: lovely mix of colors
*Wei*: love your Pink jacket!
*ilovefashion*: i like the dress, perfect on you.
*Ellapretty*: you should wear color more often, the red looks wonderful on you.
*Jennylauren*: pretty as always


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:


> Hi, all!  Bought 1 maxi skirt and got 3 styles out of it!  This is one way of how I wore it!  More pictures here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/3-in-1-maxi-skirt-part-1.html
> 
> View attachment 1738815



I absolutely love everything about this look! Easy and effortless style.


----------



## Squeaky00

Machick333 said:


> Hi! Thanks!!!!
> 
> It's a Balenciaga Velo in Light Grey with Giant Gold Hardware I have been getting a lot of use out of it!



thanks I am going to look into buying it...


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/05/yes-dear.html


----------



## lovemysavior

kcf68 said:
			
		

> This a cute outfit.



Thank u


----------



## Tashakasha

/Users/tarnosky6/Desktop/1088449_fpx.tif.jpeg


----------



## cascherping

Gorgeous casual outfit! Love it!


luciabugia said:


> Hi, all!  Bought 1 maxi skirt and got 3 styles out of it!  This is one way of how I wore it!  More pictures here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/3-in-1-maxi-skirt-part-1.html
> 
> View attachment 1738815



I have the exact same J.Crew top! but styled it much better than I did


Jenny Lauren said:


> I can't believe how much I love everyone's outfits!



Beautiful!


Ellapretty said:


> Wearing colored (i.e. non-blue or grey) denim for the first time... Maybe I'll be brave enough to try mint or coral skinnies next!



Love the pop of color!


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



Absolutely gorgeous vacation shots! 


Asia_Leone said:


> A few more outfit post from my vacation diaries (more pics on the blog).


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks cascherping!



cascherping said:


> Gorgeous casual outfit! Love it!
> 
> 
> I have the exact same J.Crew top! but styled it much better than I did
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Love the pop of color!
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous vacation shots!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here are three work outfits from the week!


----------



## noblewomancom

-         Pair your favorite bright garment with something in  neutral colour. For instance, wear a dark blazer or maybe a dark wide  belt with your bright red dress. This will turn the blasting brightness  down. You may also wear some dark hued charms to accessorize and tone  down the total look.

                   -         Pick a dress in bright shade but with  basic design. Pair them with simple accessories in browns or greys to  calm down your brights. You may also frame it with non-bright patterns to  keep them tame.

                   -         Wear the bright color on your top half  or bottom for that matter. Just make sure the other half part of your  body has the shade to reduce that flashy effect making you look more  appealing yet not blown out of-proportion. 

                   Sure, anyone can wear that bright and cheerful  shade, so long as you can play down your style to maintain that modesty  and class. It's all a matter of transition and experimentation.


----------



## PrincessBal

Can you believe that its almost June? As usual: you all look great Ladies!


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are three work outfits from the week!



Cute outfits


----------



## juneping

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So this outfit is actually from a styling competition I'm currently participating in with THE biggest luxury store here in Norway. We got to choose whatever we wanted from the whole store (think Celine, YSL, Givenchy, Isabel Marant, Rag & Bone, Helmut Lang+++++) and make an outfit to style ourselves in, giving us the chance to win a brand new Alexander Wang bag.  And well, here's my entry!
> 
> To see where all the items are from, just click THIS LINK.  And if you want to make me a ridiculously happy girl, you can even Facebook-Like/vote for it there.



just did...and you were one of the best there 
i hope you'll win!!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Outfit of the day::::

French Connection dress, Prada shoes, Samudra clutch, vintage necklace.

More pics/ details on my blog


----------



## virginiaalamode

luciabugia said:


> Hi, all!  Bought 1 maxi skirt and got 3 styles out of it!  This is one way of how I wore it!  More pictures here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/3-in-1-maxi-skirt-part-1.html
> 
> View attachment 1738815



Love everything about this look!


----------



## virginiaalamode

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So this outfit is actually from a styling competition I'm currently participating in with THE biggest luxury store here in Norway. We got to choose whatever we wanted from the whole store (think Celine, YSL, Givenchy, Isabel Marant, Rag & Bone, Helmut Lang+++++) and make an outfit to style ourselves in, giving us the chance to win a brand new Alexander Wang bag.  And well, here's my entry!
> 
> To see where all the items are from, just click THIS LINK.  And if you want to make me a ridiculously happy girl, you can even Facebook-Like/vote for it there.


LOVE your outfit! You have to win this competition; those A Wang Dakota booties are fantastic


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:






More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

One of my favorite blouses...star print.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> One of my favorite blouses...star print.



I love this outfit!


----------



## Jokili

Jenny Lauren said:


> One of my favorite blouses...star print.



Sweet outfit.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

virginiaalamode said:


> LOVE your outfit! You have to win this competition; those A Wang Dakota booties are fantastic



Awww...thank you so much!!  You're too sweet! And aren't they? They're super comfy, too. Even comfier than my YSL Palais heels.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

juneping said:


> just did...and you were one of the best there
> i hope you'll win!!



You really thought so?  YEY! That's a serious compliment, coming from you, June! You know, since I absolutely LOVE your style.  Now - fingers crossed for winning!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jenny Lauren said:


> One of my favorite blouses...star print.



Love it!! The pop of color in your skirt is perfect. You have amazing style, and I'm a loyal follower to your blog... lots of fashion inspiration!


----------



## kiwishopper

Zara yellow ankle zipped jeans and scarf with Balenciaga anthracite City, more pictures on my blog


----------



## lovemysavior

Headed to a lunch date.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..


----------



## DC-Cutie

is it possible for the bloggers that post, to give more details on your outfits instead of sending us to your blog?

Per Favor?  Thanks.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Here's one from the other day, when we had a seeeerious heatwave and could do nothing but chill out, since it was just too hot for anything else. Went to a concert, though, which accounts for the festival-ish look! 

The skirt is from H&M, top from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Alexander Wang, sunnies from RayBan, bracelet from Balenciaga, bikini top from Chloé and shoes from Converse. The hat is from a local store.  For more pictures and details, do please visit my blog!


----------



## margaritaxmix

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's one from the other day, when we had a seeeerious heatwave and could do nothing but chill out, since it was just too hot for anything else. Went to a concert, though, which accounts for the festival-ish look!
> 
> The skirt is from H&M, top from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Alexander Wang, sunnies from RayBan, bracelet from Balenciaga, bikini top from Chloé and shoes from Converse. The hat is from a local store.  For more pictures and details, do please visit my blog!



I LOVE your bracelet and bag!


----------



## Gurzzy

Finally breaking out my Zara pants!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PlaceboGiraffe said:
			
		

> Here's one from the other day, when we had a seeeerious heatwave and could do nothing but chill out, since it was just too hot for anything else. Went to a concert, though, which accounts for the festival-ish look!
> 
> The skirt is from H&M, top from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Alexander Wang, sunnies from RayBan, bracelet from Balenciaga, bikini top from Chloé and shoes from Converse. The hat is from a local store.  For more pictures and details, do please visit my blog!



I love this look !!! Cute and chic amd comfy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> Finally breaking out my Zara pants!



Those pants are amazing! And i dig those shoes


----------



## juneping

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> You really thought so?  YEY! That's a serious compliment, coming from you, June! You know, since I absolutely LOVE your style.  Now - fingers crossed for winning!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

rx4dsoul said:


> I love this look !!! Cute and chic amd comfy!



Thaaaank you!  That's exactly what I was going for, too.


----------



## Totz87

h&m pant and shoes
no nome shirt
and lV bag

love this outfit


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking so fabulous!!! Happy weekend to those around the world and Happy bank holiday to all those in the UK


----------



## sara09

^ Oh, that lace top is sooo pretty, platinum!


----------



## luciabugia

On the way out for dinner for my hubs birthday! More pictures on the blog


----------



## Machick333

Gurzzy said:


> Finally breaking out my Zara pants!


 

Ooo love!!!!!


----------



## Machick333

THis I already posted this look... but i finally also did a post on it 

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/06/ootd-nude-and-peach-tone-on-tone.html


----------



## Jenny Lauren

chloe_chanel said:


> I love this outfit!





Jokili said:


> Sweet outfit.



Thanks so much *Chloe Chanel and Jokili!*



margaritaxmix said:


> Love it!! The pop of color in your skirt is perfect. You have amazing style, and I'm a loyal follower to your blog... lots of fashion inspiration!



Awww, thank you very much *Margarita Mix!!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kiwishopper said:


> Zara yellow ankle zipped jeans and scarf with Balenciaga anthracite City, more pictures on my blog



*Kiwishopper*, great blue and yellow color combination!



Gurzzy said:


> Finally breaking out my Zara pants!



*Gurzzy*, LOVE these pants!  I'm really into the tropical prints that are hot right now!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so fabulous!!! Happy weekend to those around the world and Happy bank holiday to all those in the UK



*Platinum Girly*, love the all white look!  I sometimes find it hard to pull off, but you do it so well!



luciabugia said:


> On the way out for dinner for my hubs birthday! More pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1741135



*Luciabugia*, great outfit and looks super comfy!  Love how it looks both casual and dressed up at the same time!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

New H&M parrot top.  I couldn't resist buying this, even though I own the similar skirt.


----------



## quynh_1206

Machick333 said:


> THis I already posted this look... but i finally also did a post on it
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/06/ootd-nude-and-peach-tone-on-tone.html


 
I love everything about this outfit.


----------



## L etoile

Love this thread!  Would everyone mind posting the brand of your pieces?  I know that some people are redirecting to blogs, but it would be easier for tPF members to know the general brand, then they can go to the blog for more details about the item.  It doesn't have to be detailed, i.e. "H&M top, Zara pants, Forever21 necklace, CL shoes" would be enough.  Thanks!!


----------



## platinum_girly

sara09 said:


> ^ Oh, that lace top is sooo pretty, platinum!


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> *Platinum Girly*, love the all white look! I sometimes find it hard to pull off, but you do it so well!


 
Thanks so much ladies xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M parrot top. I couldn't resist buying this, even though I own the similar skirt.


 
You always find the nicest H&M pieces, you make me want to bother to get to my nearest one more often


----------



## juicyincouture

From instagram. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lucky Brand denim dress, vintage belt, Sam Edelman gladiator sandals, vintage head scarf  Assorted jewelry from my personal collection and my shop.


----------



## Machick333

quynh_1206 said:


> i love everything about this outfit.


 
thanks  :d


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gurzzy said:


> Finally breaking out my Zara pants!



Absolutely FABULOUS!!!!  



Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M parrot top.  I couldn't resist buying this, even though I own the similar skirt.



You know I adored the skirt, now you have the top!!!! 



L etoile said:


> Love this thread!  Would everyone mind posting the brand of your pieces?  I know that some people are redirecting to blogs, but it would be easier for tPF members to know the general brand, then they can go to the blog for more details about the item.  It doesn't have to be detailed, i.e. "H&M top, Zara pants, Forever21 necklace, CL shoes" would be enough.  Thanks!!



I agree 



juicyincouture said:


> From instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Brand denim dress, vintage belt, Sam Edelman gladiator sandals, vintage head scarf  Assorted jewelry from my personal collection and my shop.



This look is so perfect.  Casual and cool.  I like your blog as well!


----------



## yellow08

L etoile said:


> *Love this thread!  Would everyone mind posting the brand of your pieces?  I know that some people are redirecting to blogs, but it would be easier for tPF members to know the general brand, then they can go to the blog for more details about the item. * It doesn't have to be detailed, i.e. "H&M top, Zara pants, Forever21 necklace, CL shoes" would be enough.  Thanks!!





DC-Cutie said:


> *is it possible for the bloggers that post, to give more details on your outfits instead of sending us to your blog?*
> 
> Per Favor?  Thanks.



I agree, I didn't want to be the one to say this but lately a lot of posts direct TPF'ers to blogs for OOTD details. I don't mind visiting your blog and some I have in my favorites but I've also noticed other bloggers who I thought used _(not meant to offend anyone) _TPF to increase their blog presence and now they don't even post here anymore.


----------



## yellow08

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M parrot top.  I couldn't resist buying this, even though I own the similar skirt.



I love that top! I'm mad my H&M didn't carry it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> I love that top! I'm mad my H&M didn't carry it!



mine either.  the same day she posted the skirt, I ran out of my house looking for it - no luck...:censor:


----------



## Dukeprincess

yellow08 said:


> I agree, I didn't want to be the one to say this but lately a lot of posts direct TPF'ers to blogs for OOTD details. I don't mind visiting your blog and some I have in my favorites but I've also noticed other bloggers who I thought used _(not meant to offend anyone) _TPF to increase their blog presence and now they don't even post here anymore.



Agreed!


----------



## Samia

Gurzzy said:


> Finally breaking out my Zara pants!


I love your outfit!


Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M parrot top.  I couldn't resist buying this, even though I own the similar skirt.


Looking great!


----------



## XCCX

Machick333 said:


> THis I already posted this look... but i finally also did a post on it
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/06/ootd-nude-and-peach-tone-on-tone.html


 
You're too cute! Love the outfit!


----------



## Machick333

xactreality said:


> You're too cute! Love the outfit!


  thanks!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## Dukeprincess

L etoile said:


> Love this thread!  Would everyone mind posting the brand of your pieces?  I know that some people are redirecting to blogs, but it would be easier for tPF members to know the general brand, then they can go to the blog for more details about the item.  It doesn't have to be detailed, i.e. "H&M top, Zara pants, Forever21 necklace, CL shoes" would be enough.  Thanks!!





DC-Cutie said:


> Absolutely FABULOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know I adored the skirt, now you have the top!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> This look is so perfect.  Casual and cool.  I like your blog as well!





yellow08 said:


> I agree, I didn't want to be the one to say this but lately a lot of posts direct TPF'ers to blogs for OOTD details. I don't mind visiting your blog and some I have in my favorites but I've also noticed other bloggers who I thought used _(not meant to offend anyone) _TPF to increase their blog presence and now they don't even post here anymore.





weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



In light of the comments above, *weibaobai* would you mind giving a bit more detail on your outfit rather than just stating "per my blog."  That would be most helpful!


----------



## weibaobai

Sure, Im wearing a Missoni cover up, tory burch sandals and Marc Jacobs Fedora.



Dukeprincess said:


> In light of the comments above, *weibaobai* would you mind giving a bit more detail on your outfit rather than just stating "per my blog." That would be most helpful!


----------



## phiphi

been absent from tpf due to work, but i tried to go back as far as i could. i am sorry to those i missed (or multi-quotes missed - just noticed they didn't all pop up)



Jenny Lauren said:


> One of my favorite blouses...star print.



super cute!



kiwishopper said:


> Zara yellow ankle zipped jeans and scarf with Balenciaga anthracite City, more pictures on my blog



love those jeans!!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's one from the other day, when we had a seeeerious heatwave and could do nothing but chill out, since it was just too hot for anything else. Went to a concert, though, which accounts for the festival-ish look!
> 
> The skirt is from H&M, top from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Alexander Wang, sunnies from RayBan, bracelet from Balenciaga, bikini top from Chloé and shoes from Converse. The hat is from a local store.  For more pictures and details, do please visit my blog!



you're just so fierce!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are three work outfits from the week!



you are the most stylist at your work, i am positive of it!



Gurzzy said:


> Finally breaking out my Zara pants!



i love floral pants - you look fantastic!



Totz87 said:


> h&m pant and shoes
> no nome shirt
> and lV bag
> 
> love this outfit



cute! cute cute!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so fabulous!!! Happy weekend to those around the world and Happy bank holiday to all those in the UK



hope you have a great holiday too PG. i love this white/cream/neutral combo. you look fantastic!



luciabugia said:


> On the way out for dinner for my hubs birthday! More pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1741135



love it!!



Machick333 said:


> THis I already posted this look... but i finally also did a post on it
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/06/ootd-nude-and-peach-tone-on-tone.html



this is a rocking look!!!


----------



## phiphi

lovemysavior said:


> Headed to a lunch date.
> 
> View attachment 1740248



you look great!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..



love that print!



DC-Cutie said:


> is it possible for the bloggers that post, to give more details on your outfits instead of sending us to your blog?
> 
> Per Favor?  Thanks.





L etoile said:


> Love this thread!  Would everyone mind posting the brand of your pieces?  I know that some people are redirecting to blogs, but it would be easier for tPF members to know the general brand, then they can go to the blog for more details about the item.  It doesn't have to be detailed, i.e. "H&M top, Zara pants, Forever21 necklace, CL shoes" would be enough.  Thanks!!





yellow08 said:


> I agree, I didn't want to be the one to say this but lately a lot of posts direct TPF'ers to blogs for OOTD details. I don't mind visiting your blog and some I have in my favorites but I've also noticed other bloggers who I thought used _(not meant to offend anyone) _TPF to increase their blog presence and now they don't even post here anymore.



i'm totally guilty of not putting info on my OOTD posts - so sorry!! will definitely put more details up from now on!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks Phiphi  This is my first Zara purchase!!



phiphi said:


> been absent from tpf due to work, but i tried to go back as far as i could. i am sorry to those i missed (or multi-quotes missed - just noticed they didn't all pop up)
> 
> 
> 
> super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love those jeans!!
> 
> 
> 
> you're just so fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> you are the most stylist at your work, i am positive of it!
> 
> 
> 
> i love floral pants - you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> cute! cute cute!
> 
> 
> 
> hope you have a great holiday too PG. i love this white/cream/neutral combo. you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a rocking look!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> On the way out for dinner for my hubs birthday! More pictures on the blog



Love that dress...so pretty


----------



## Asia_Leone

My OOTD: DIY distressed shorts + Neon sandals! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## lovemysavior

Going to my nephews Graduation outfit. Victorias Secret top, Jolt shorts, BcBg t-strap sandals, Coach watch, forever 21 pearl necklace.  Sorry for the sideways pic.  Unable to rotate it on here.


----------



## lovemysavior

This was my Mothers Day with my DD and I that I forgot to share.  Dress from Ross and Jessica Simpson wedges.


----------



## cfca22

lovemysavior said:


> This was my Mothers Day with my DD and I that I forgot to share.  Dress from Ross and Jessica Simpson wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1741857



Cute picture you 2 look like sisters


----------



## AuntieMame

It's annoying me that I hadn't noticed my belt came out of the loop. Unfortunately, I'm really not a time traveler and I can't go back in time and fix it. 

Skirt: H&M
Shirt: Banana Republic
Sweater: Inhabit
Shoes: Me Too (looked better with my red heels, but decided saving my feet while walking around on a cement floor was more important.)


----------



## juneping




----------



## HeartMyMJs

Asia_Leone said:


> My OOTD: DIY distressed shorts + Neon sandals! Happy Friday everyone!


 
Love your style!!



lovemysavior said:


> Going to my nephews Graduation outfit. Victorias Secret top, Jolt shorts, BcBg t-strap sandals, Coach watch, forever 21 pearl necklace. Sorry for the sideways pic. Unable to rotate it on here.
> 
> View attachment 1741838


 
Cute outfit!




lovemysavior said:


> This was my Mothers Day with my DD and I that I forgot to share. Dress from Ross and Jessica Simpson wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1741857


 
Love the dress!!



juneping said:


>


 
Love those shoes!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


 
Love it!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank u guys for ur sweet comments.  I love seeing all of the outfits on here.


----------



## Nani_F

juneping said:


>



Really stylish and cute! Love the shoes also, gives the outfit a great "spice"


----------



## Nani_F

lovemysavior said:


> Going to my nephews Graduation outfit. Victorias Secret top, Jolt shorts, BcBg t-strap sandals, Coach watch, forever 21 pearl necklace.  Sorry for the sideways pic.  Unable to rotate it on here.
> 
> View attachment 1741838



This made me wanna try wearing shorts (I'm usually always in skinny jeans or skirts)  Really cute and the pearls are a great twist!


----------



## lovemysavior

Nani_F said:
			
		

> This made me wanna try wearing shorts (I'm usually always in skinny jeans or skirts)  Really cute and the pearls are a great twist!



Thank u Nani.  I have to b careful with my taste in shorts cuz Im  thirtysomething and a mom of 16 year old twins and a 6 y/o so I try to keep it age appropriate   I found these on clearance for $7 at Norstrom Rack.  cant wait to see what shorts u try


----------



## Elsie87

Ladies, you all look amazing! Lovin' the summer vibe in here! 


Out to dinner last night:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## cswcarol

Cotton on blouse, Current Elliot shorts, Balenciaga wedges & Longchamp bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

cswcarol said:


> Cotton on blouse, Current Elliot shorts, Balenciaga wedges & Longchamp bag



Looveee!!!


----------



## cswcarol

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Looveee!!!



Thanks  have you decided which other color to get? (le pilage)


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Dress - Alexander Wang; Shoes - Stella McCartney; Bag - Marni; Scarf - Louis Vuitton; Necklace & bracelets - Street Vendor; Anklet - Hermes


----------



## kiwishopper

Miss Sixty jean jacket and Rebecca Minkoff bag, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## cbrooke

Elsie87 said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing! Lovin' the summer vibe in here!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Love this dress!!!



cswcarol said:


> Cotton on blouse, Current Elliot shorts, Balenciaga wedges & Longchamp bag



Can you tell me what longchamp bag this is please (planetes?) - thank you


----------



## platinum_girly

New bag from F21


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi!



phiphi said:


> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> love that print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm totally guilty of not putting info on my OOTD posts - so sorry!! will definitely put more details up from now on!


----------



## phiphi

Asia_Leone said:


> My OOTD: DIY distressed shorts + Neon sandals! Happy Friday everyone!



i love the DIY distressed shorts on you!



lovemysavior said:


> Going to my nephews Graduation outfit. Victorias Secret top, Jolt shorts, BcBg t-strap sandals, Coach watch, forever 21 pearl necklace.  Sorry for the sideways pic.  Unable to rotate it on here.
> 
> View attachment 1741838



great outfit!!



lovemysavior said:


> This was my Mothers Day with my DD and I that I forgot to share.  Dress from Ross and Jessica Simpson wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1741857



you are both so pretty!!! 



AuntieMame said:


> It's annoying me that I hadn't noticed my belt came out of the loop. Unfortunately, I'm really not a time traveler and I can't go back in time and fix it.
> 
> Skirt: H&M
> Shirt: Banana Republic
> Sweater: Inhabit
> Shoes: Me Too (looked better with my red heels, but decided saving my feet while walking around on a cement floor was more important.)



i didn't notice the belt until i read your post so no need to tim travel! you look fantastic!! 



juneping said:


>



pretty june! 



Elsie87 said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing! Lovin' the summer vibe in here!
> 
> Out to dinner last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



you look great E.. and that ring is TDF!



cswcarol said:


> Cotton on blouse, Current Elliot shorts, Balenciaga wedges & Longchamp bag



so pretty - the colours are amazing!!!



jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Alexander Wang; Shoes - Stella McCartney; Bag - Marni; Scarf - Louis Vuitton; Necklace & bracelets - Street Vendor; Anklet - Hermes



very cool and chic!



kiwishopper said:


> Miss Sixty jean jacket and Rebecca Minkoff bag, more pictures are on my blog



i totally love the RM.



platinum_girly said:


> New bag from F21



you are so summery looking here!! awesome!


----------



## green.bee

Asia_Leone said:


> My OOTD: DIY distressed shorts + Neon sandals! Happy Friday everyone!



I like it! The yellow from the sandals is a great pop of color


----------



## angelastoel

yesterday:


----------



## green.bee

angelastoel said:


> yesterday:



beautiful and chic ensemble


----------



## cswcarol

Thank you cbrooke and phiphi (hope your biz trip went well! Welcome back!  for your sweet comments!  

Sunday Brunch with familiy! Cotton-on shirt dress w/belt, balenciaga wedges. 2nd pic: trying on a waterfall dress... I didn't end up buying cus it made my legs look even stumpier from the back.


----------



## Sunflower83

Yesterday's colors.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sunflower83 said:


> Yesterday's colors.
> 
> View attachment 1743320



Lovely !
:welcome2:


----------



## its_a_keeper

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Cotton on blouse, Current Elliot shorts, Balenciaga wedges & Longchamp bag



Love how great bag and shoes are matching!




			
				kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Miss Sixty jean jacket and Rebecca Minkoff bag, more pictures are on my blog



Hot Outfit! Love it!




			
				platinum_girly said:
			
		

> New bag from F21



That's fun! Looks like those older greek looks! Like it!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> you are so summery looking here!! awesome!


 


its_a_keeper said:


> That's fun! Looks like those older greek looks! Like it!


 
Thankyou lovely ladies, i hope that you are enjoying your weekends? xoxo


----------



## Nolia

*Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~

Dress: H&M
Sweater: Gift from Mum
Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
Bracelet: Gift from friend
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## cswcarol

Nolia said:
			
		

> Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm



 the heels! And congrats- enjoy your bridal shower!


----------



## L etoile

Thank you to everyone that is posting their outfit info!!  I wish my city had an H&M!


----------



## butterfly_baby

please forgive the dirty mirror. the shirt does NOT have white dots on it


----------



## ChloeMateo

kiwishopper said:


> Miss Sixty jean jacket and Rebecca Minkoff bag, more pictures are on my blog



Oooh the color of your bag is tdf!!



platinum_girly said:


> New bag from F21



Gorgeous dress!! Love the fringe too!



cswcarol said:


> Sunday Brunch with familiy! Cotton-on shirt dress w/belt, balenciaga wedges. 2nd pic: trying on a waterfall dress... I didn't end up buying cus it made my legs look even stumpier from the back.



Love your wedges!! I have the problem with hi/lo hem dresses. I'm still searching for one that doesn't cut off my legs at an awkward spot. 



Sunflower83 said:


> Yesterday's colors.
> 
> View attachment 1743320



Wow, cool picture!!



Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*



Congratulations! Enjoy your shower! Love those shoes!!



butterfly_baby said:


> please forgive the dirty mirror. the shirt does NOT have white dots on it



Very chic casual outfit! Love that color combo!


----------



## ChloeMateo

A.L.C. blazer
Stylemint newbury tshirt
Paige verdugo denim
Chanel medium classic flap with GHW


----------



## platinum_girly

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!! This is my outfit~*
> 
> *Dress: H&M*
> *Sweater: Gift from Mum*
> *Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend*
> *Bracelet: Gift from friend*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


 
Really gorgeous outfit, head to toe.



ChloeMateo said:


> Gorgeous dress!! Love the fringe too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your wedges!! I have the problem with hi/lo hem dresses. I'm still searching for one that doesn't cut off my legs at an awkward spot.


 




ChloeMateo said:


> A.L.C. blazer
> Stylemint newbury tshirt
> Paige verdugo denim
> Chanel medium classic flap with GHW


 
Wow the colour of that blazer is beautiful, and you styled it really well.


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/05/romantic-red-skirt.html


----------



## lovemysavior

H&M top, Forever 21 jeans, Dolce Vita sandals, Chanel WOC.


----------



## juicyincouture

http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/06/givenchy-style-in-bk.html

last night.....


----------



## TMD

my sunday outfit (with and without a jacket)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love all the outfits!!!


----------



## Machick333

Today date "afternoon" with hubby blazer Elizabeth and James jean forever 21 shoes tahari top club Monaco bag balenciaga part time


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nolia said:
			
		

> Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm



Lovely and sexy!
Congratualtions and have fun


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> please forgive the dirty mirror. the shirt does NOT have white dots on it



The starfish bracelet is awesome!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ChloeMateo said:
			
		

> A.L.C. blazer
> Stylemint newbury tshirt
> Paige verdugo denim
> Chanel medium classic flap with GHW



I want thAt blazer so bad!!!


----------



## susu1978

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Thank you cbrooke and phiphi (hope your biz trip went well! Welcome back!  for your sweet comments!
> 
> Sunday Brunch with familiy! Cotton-on shirt dress w/belt, balenciaga wedges. 2nd pic: trying on a waterfall dress... I didn't end up buying cus it made my legs look even stumpier from the back.



I love your summery dresses


----------



## susu1978

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> please forgive the dirty mirror. the shirt does NOT have white dots on it


Love your nude shoes and bracelet


----------



## susu1978

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Today date "afternoon" with hubby blazer Elizabeth and James jean forever 21 shoes tahari top club Monaco bag balenciaga part time



Love it


----------



## ninja_please

Sunflower83 said:


> Yesterday's colors.
> 
> View attachment 1743320



So cool! Where is this?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> You always find the nicest H&M pieces, you make me want to bother to get to my nearest one more often





DC-Cutie said:


> You know I adored the skirt, now you have the top!!!!





yellow08 said:


> I love that top! I'm mad my H&M didn't carry it!





Samia said:


> Looking great!





phiphi said:


> super cute!



Awww, thanks so much ladies!  You are all too sweet!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



LOVE that Missoni cover-up *Weibaobai*!



lovemysavior said:


> This was my Mothers Day with my DD and I that I forgot to share.  Dress from Ross and Jessica Simpson wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1741857



Your floral dress is so pretty *Lovemysavior!*



AuntieMame said:


> Skirt: H&M
> Shirt: Banana Republic
> Sweater: Inhabit
> Shoes: Me Too



You look fabulous!  Love the polka dots *AuntieMame*!



juneping said:


>



So in love with your sandals *Juneping*! I bought the blue/green version but wish I bought these too!



cswcarol said:


> Sunday Brunch with familiy! Cotton-on shirt dress w/belt, balenciaga wedges. (



*Cswcarol*, I'm so in love with your tropical print dress!  I'm obsessed with tropical print right now, but don't see that much of it in stores.  Looks great on you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sunflower83 said:


> Yesterday's colors.
> 
> View attachment 1743320



Fabulous graphic dress!  Love the pop of red with your shoes, *Sunflower83!*



ChloeMateo said:


> A.L.C. blazer
> Stylemint newbury tshirt
> Paige verdugo denim
> Chanel medium classic flap with GHW



LOVE this blazer* ChloeMateo!*  Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Nolia

cswcarol said:


> the heels! And congrats- enjoy your bridal shower!





ChloeMateo said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy your shower! Love those shoes!!





platinum_girly said:


> Really gorgeous outfit, head to toe.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

butterfly_baby said:


> please forgive the dirty mirror. the shirt does NOT have white dots on it



Any details on the outfit and jewelry???


----------



## butterfly_baby

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Any details on the outfit and jewelry???



All on my blog )


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's nice to include the info here, instead of directing us to your blog to increase traffic.


----------



## butterfly_baby

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's nice to include the info here, instead of directing us to your blog to increase traffic.



Increase traffic? I have maybe 10 ppl look at my blog per hour. What does it help me if i have 11? But i see a lot of ppl not ecplicitly including where everything is from, so whatever. If i want to know that i'd click on the blog link and all is good. It's not that i get paid per click so...!? Dont know what this comment is about really. Sorry..


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

butterfly_baby said:


> All on my blog )



So I see.  I spend hours checking my favorite blogs daily, but it is difficult to check your blog every time you post a pic.  I believe many ladies have requested posters give us some details on the outfit if you are going to post your daily outfit here.  BTW - I like the jewelry, that is why I asked.



DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's nice to include the info here, instead of directing us to your blog to increase traffic.



Right, I just dont get it.


----------



## butterfly_baby

luvsagreatdeal said:


> So I see.  I spend hours checking my favorite blogs daily, but it is difficult to check your blog every time you post a pic.  I believe many ladies have requested posters give us some details on the outfit if you are going to post your daily outfit here.  BTW - I like the jewelry, that is why I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I just dont get it.



I understand that however you do it, there are always ppl who complain. No offense. But i always try to look at how a certain thing is done before i do it, and then you still do it wrong for someone. But anyways. Dont think we should talk about this here..


----------



## mainguyen504

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's nice to include the info here, instead of directing us to your blog to increase traffic.



I agree, I lurk a lot and find that a lot of posters use this thread to promote their blog. No one is singling you out *butterfly_baby*, it would just be _nice_ if posters detail their info on their post instead of having to click every single blog just to find out where one got their shirt from.


----------



## am2022

Scrolling tpf is a lot of resource already! I don't
Usually have time to
Visit blogs.... But now I'm curious... What exactly
Happens if more people visits your blog??! Sorry for
Being so ignorant!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mainguyen504 said:


> I agree, I lurk a lot and find that a lot of posters use this thread to promote their blog. No one is singling you out *butterfly_baby*, it would just be _nice_ if posters detail their info on their post instead of having to click every single blog just to find out where one got their shirt from.



Don't anyone shoot me for being out of topic but your avatar is soooo cute!
I love puppies/doggies!!!
(I have a shihtzu)


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:


> I understand that however you do it, there are always ppl who complain. No offense. But i always try to look at how a certain thing is done before i do it, and then you still do it wrong for someone. But anyways. Dont think we should talk about this here..





luvsagreatdeal said:


> So I see.  I spend hours checking my favorite blogs daily, but it is difficult to check your blog every time you post a pic.  I believe many ladies have requested posters give us some details on the outfit if you are going to post your daily outfit here.  BTW - I like the jewelry, that is why I asked.
> Right, I just dont get it.





DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's nice to include the info here, instead of directing us to your blog to increase traffic.



*butterfly_baby*: I think what everyone just means to say is that it would be so much easier to see the details of your outfit right away on this thread, rather than have to redirect to another site to check it out...if perhaps you can do it next time? People are interested in a good way, thats why the clamor. 
I do so like your style (especially since I saw that Zara studded sandals with the Bal bag - that was so classic/trendy and I aim to copy that ) , and I love Mango too (yes, I went to see your blog) !


----------



## cswcarol

ChloeMateo said:
			
		

> A.L.C. blazer
> Stylemint newbury tshirt
> Paige verdugo denim
> Chanel medium classic flap with GHW



Thanks for your sweet comment! I love your blazer- the prefect fit and gorge color!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

amacasa said:
			
		

> Scrolling tpf is a lot of resource already! I don't
> Usually have time to
> Visit blogs.... But now I'm curious... What exactly
> Happens if more people visits your blog??! Sorry for
> Being so ignorant!



Lol I'm guessing their is some monetary perks to having us click the blog each time.


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy Monday all


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy Monday all



That dress looks fab on you! Compliments your skintone and haircolor.


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Happy Monday all



Pretty dress for a pretty girl!:blossom:

(dont you gals just love the new smileys!)


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Happy Monday all



*Platinum Girly*, LOVE that dress on you!  Really love the print!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy Monday!  This is one bright dress. . . BCBG dress and belt, Balenciaga bag.


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> That dress looks fab on you! Compliments your skintone and haircolor.


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Pretty dress for a pretty girl!:blossom:
> 
> (dont you gals just love the new smileys!)


 
Thankyou both so much (and no i have not seen the new smileys yet, off to check them out now)

 Haha i love that one


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Platinum Girly*, LOVE that dress on you! Really love the print!


 
Thankyou sweetie



Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday! This is one bright dress. . . BCBG dress and belt, Balenciaga bag.


 
and i love this look on you, gorgeous!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday!  This is one bright dress. . . BCBG dress and belt, Balenciaga bag.



Pretty color


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Happy Monday!  This is one bright dress. . . BCBG dress and belt, Balenciaga bag.



 the gold accent! So gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

Machick333 said:


> Today date "afternoon" with hubby blazer Elizabeth and James jean forever 21 shoes tahari top club Monaco bag balenciaga part time



love this! hope you had a great date.



Sunflower83 said:


> Yesterday's colors.
> 
> View attachment 1743320



very fun!



Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*



aww! it's your shower already!! i remember when you told us you got engaged!! i'm so happy for you nolia! you look beautiful! 



butterfly_baby said:


> please forgive the dirty mirror. the shirt does NOT have white dots on it



that's a great cuff!! love it.



ChloeMateo said:


> A.L.C. blazer
> Stylemint newbury tshirt
> Paige verdugo denim
> Chanel medium classic flap with GHW



this is so cute! love that blazer. 



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/05/romantic-red-skirt.html



2 thumbs up!



lovemysavior said:


> H&M top, Forever 21 jeans, Dolce Vita sandals, Chanel WOC.
> 
> View attachment 1743872



oh man. i love those sandals.. 



juicyincouture said:


> http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/06/givenchy-style-in-bk.html
> 
> last night.....



super cute



TMD said:


> my sunday outfit (with and without a jacket)



great look!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy Monday all



girl, please send me a link to that dress! you look amazing!


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> Pretty dress for a pretty girl!:blossom:
> 
> (dont you gals just love the new smileys!)



omigosh! thanks for letting us know. i'm not going to be too obnoxious with these new smileys... LOL resents



Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday!  This is one bright dress. . . BCBG dress and belt, Balenciaga bag.



very pretty! i love colour on you! meant to tell you i checked out H&M and got a few pieces. tried on the parrot top and skirt, but it didn't look as nice on me as it does on you!!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> girl, please send me a link to that dress! you look amazing!


 
Awww thankyou *phiphi* you are really sweet. The dress is currently on sale for £15.00 at DesireClothing, i sized up in this dress also as it is not so forgiving around the bust area, HTH xoxo


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Awww thankyou *phiphi* you are really sweet. The dress is currently on sale for £15.00 at DesireClothing, i sized up in this dress also as it is not so forgiving around the bust area, HTH xoxo



thanks tons! that site looks like fun - i can't buy things from the UK because shipping from canada (in case a return is needed) is ridonculous!! i will admire vicariously through you. the colours and the cute of the dress are perfect on you. (inserts random smiley: )


----------



## susu1978

Out shopping today
Top zara
Jeans dorothy perkins
Cardigan lebanon boutique
Shoes tory burch
Bag givenchy saffia


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's nice to include the info here, instead of directing us to your blog to increase traffic.


----------



## Machick333

Jeans: forever 21 top: club Monaco blazer : Elizabeth and James 

Purse : balenciaga part time and Chanel flap. I know the b bag matches better... But was in the mood for the flap  

Also didn't realize I had two different shoes on until I left the house!!! I'm now sitting I front of "little burgundy" waiting for it to open so I can get some shoes lol


----------



## quynh_1206

Machick333 said:


> Jeans: forever 21 top: club Monaco blazer : Elizabeth and James
> 
> Purse : balenciaga part time and Chanel flap. I know the b bag matches better... But was in the mood for the flap
> 
> Also didn't realize I had two different shoes on until I left the house!!! I'm now sitting I front of "little burgundy" waiting for it to open so I can get some shoes lol


 
LOL....awweee. Hope you finally got your shoes.


----------



## quynh_1206

ChloeMateo said:


> A.L.C. blazer
> Stylemint newbury tshirt
> Paige verdugo denim
> Chanel medium classic flap with GHW


 
LOVE! What a pretty blazer!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Machick333 said:


> Also didn't realize I had two different shoes on until I left the house!!! I'm now sitting I front of "little burgundy" waiting for it to open so I can get some shoes lol



Love the blazer and jeans look!  
:giggles: I think weve all done the two different shoes ....happy Monday!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

luciabugia said:


> Hi, all!  Bought 1 maxi skirt and got 3 styles out of it!  This is one way of how I wore it!  More pictures here:
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/05/3-in-1-maxi-skirt-part-1.html
> 
> View attachment 1738815




 you should at this pic to the modesty thread


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are three work outfits from the week!




cute! I like all of these, love the way you use color I do the same.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jenny Lauren said:


> The weather in Toronto was a bit blah yesterday, so I decided to wear bright yellow and tropical florals to pick me up.




very nice! You have great style, I think I've liked every outfit you've posted


----------



## Jokili

phiphi said:


> 2 thumbs up!


Thanks. 







http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/june-is-my-month.html


----------



## Muslickz

I love your this its so sleek, classy and a little edgy all in one.... Love it  great style

-M


----------



## Nolia

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely and sexy!
> Congratualtions and have fun





phiphi said:


> aww! it's your shower already!! i remember when you told us you got engaged!! i'm so happy for you nolia! you look beautiful!



Thank you!

Yes! My wedding is in two weeks!!


----------



## jules86

Everyone's outfit is adorable! Love them all!

My work outfit:
Headband: Nordstroms
Top: Brandy Melville
Cardigan: Nordstroms
Pants: Pac Sun
Shoes: Adrienne Vittadini
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAB


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...french connection top, tarte leggings, Chanel sandals, hermes constance


----------



## weibaobai

Thank Jenny Lauren!


Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE that Missoni cover-up *Weibaobai*!
> !


----------



## juicyincouture

thanks @phiphi !


----------



## susu1978

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Jeans: forever 21 top: club Monaco blazer : Elizabeth and James
> 
> Purse : balenciaga part time and Chanel flap. I know the b bag matches better... But was in the mood for the flap
> 
> Also didn't realize I had two different shoes on until I left the house!!! I'm now sitting I front of "little burgundy" waiting for it to open so I can get some shoes lol



Love the casual chic look


----------



## susu1978

Jokili said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/june-is-my-month.html



I love that chanel brooch


----------



## susu1978

Nolia said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Yes! My wedding is in two weeks!!



Congrats


----------



## luciabugia

This was today from my blog entry  Hope you all had a good weekend !
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/maxi-skirt-3-in-1-final-part-finally.html


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, tarte leggings, Chanel sandals, hermes constance





jules86 said:


> View attachment 1745223
> 
> 
> Everyone's outfit is adorable! Love them all!
> 
> My work outfit:
> Headband: Nordstroms
> Top: Brandy Melville
> Cardigan: Nordstroms
> Pants: Pac Sun
> Shoes: Adrienne Vittadini
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAB





Jokili said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/june-is-my-month.html



Looking fabulous, ladies!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jokili said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/june-is-my-month.html



So classy!!  Love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jules86 said:


> View attachment 1745223
> 
> 
> Everyone's outfit is adorable! Love them all!
> 
> My work outfit:
> Headband: Nordstroms
> Top: Brandy Melville
> Cardigan: Nordstroms
> Pants: Pac Sun
> Shoes: Adrienne Vittadini
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAB



Great outfit!  Love your MAB!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Luciabugia!


luciabugia said:


> Looking fabulous, ladies!


----------



## airborne

beautiful photo, i adore the green background so much - well done



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, tarte leggings, Chanel sandals, hermes constance


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you airborne...It was incredibly lush and green in Kauai!


airborne said:


> beautiful photo, i adore the green background so much - well done


----------



## HeartMyMJs

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, tarte leggings, Chanel sandals, hermes constance



You always look great!!  Lovely!


luciabugia said:


> This was today from my blog entry  Hope you all had a good weekend !
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/maxi-skirt-3-in-1-final-part-finally.html
> 
> View attachment 1745453



Very nice!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nolia said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Yes! My wedding is in two weeks!!



That would make The Best outfit of the day photo!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Jeans: forever 21 top: club Monaco blazer : Elizabeth and James
> 
> Purse : balenciaga part time and Chanel flap. I know the b bag matches better... But was in the mood for the flap
> 
> Also didn't realize I had two different shoes on until I left the house!!! I'm now sitting I front of "little burgundy" waiting for it to open so I can get some shoes lol




Well you got a reason to buy a new pair.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jokili said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/june-is-my-month.html



Love this look!
Its casual and classy with an edge


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday!  This is one bright dress. . . BCBG dress and belt, Balenciaga bag.





Another stunner of a look! Love the whole package.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Jenny Lauren said:


> New H&M parrot top. I couldn't resist buying this, even though I own the similar skirt.


 
I want that top! It is adorable! In fact, your whole outfit looks great!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jcrew navy striped top, Zara jacket, forever 21 pants, DV sandals.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking good everyone!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my most recent work outfit. Details on my blog


----------



## twdavis

LOVE this PG!!! 




platinum_girly said:


> Happy Monday all


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> I love this look on you, gorgeous!





kcf68 said:


> Pretty color





cswcarol said:


> the gold accent! So gorgeous!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> very nice! You have great style, I think I've liked every outfit you've posted





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Another stunner of a look! Love the whole package.





Frugalfinds said:


> I want that top! It is adorable! In fact, your whole outfit looks great!



You ladies are too sweet!  Thanks so much *Platinum Girly, kcf68, cswcarol, Fabulousity, Alex Spoils Me and Frugalfinds!!!*



phiphi said:


> very pretty! i love colour on you! meant to tell you i checked out H&M and got a few pieces. tried on the parrot top and skirt, but it didn't look as nice on me as it does on you!!



Awww,thanks *phiphi*!  Too bad the parrot pieces didn't work out!  Don't you hate that!  It happens to me all of the time, I guess because of my body shape.  I see so many items on people that I love, but they just don't look good on me.  Oh well, at least my wallet is happy when that happens!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Good morning everyone!  Here I'm wearing an old top, cardigan and Balenciaga, with a new H&M skirt.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Machick333 said:


> Jeans: forever 21 top: club Monaco blazer : Elizabeth and James



LOVE these jeans!!!



Jokili said:


> Thanks.



That Chanel brooch is fabulous!  Really takes an outfit to the next level!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, tarte leggings, Chanel sandals, hermes constance



Really love the color of your Hermes!


----------



## phiphi

susu1978 said:


> Out shopping today
> Top zara
> Jeans dorothy perkins
> Cardigan lebanon boutique
> Shoes tory burch
> Bag givenchy saffia



i'm totally loving orange - you look fantastic!



Machick333 said:


> Jeans: forever 21 top: club Monaco blazer : Elizabeth and James
> 
> Purse : balenciaga part time and Chanel flap. I know the b bag matches better... But was in the mood for the flap
> 
> Also didn't realize I had two different shoes on until I left the house!!! I'm now sitting I front of "little burgundy" waiting for it to open so I can get some shoes lol



you look adorably fierce! i hope you found shoes!!



Jokili said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/june-is-my-month.html



loving this look - the brooch nails it!



jules86 said:


> View attachment 1745223
> 
> 
> Everyone's outfit is adorable! Love them all!
> 
> My work outfit:
> Headband: Nordstroms
> Top: Brandy Melville
> Cardigan: Nordstroms
> Pants: Pac Sun
> Shoes: Adrienne Vittadini
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAB



you look great - love the MAB!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, tarte leggings, Chanel sandals, hermes constance



super pretty! love the constance. is that a 23?



luciabugia said:


> This was today from my blog entry  Hope you all had a good weekend !
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/maxi-skirt-3-in-1-final-part-finally.html
> 
> View attachment 1745453



i'm so jealous you can wear a maxi skirt! the tie dye is fab!



lovemysavior said:


> Jcrew navy striped top, Zara jacket, forever 21 pants, DV sandals.
> 
> View attachment 1745846



love the coloured denim and stripes!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my most recent work outfit. Details on my blog



very chic!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Awww,thanks *phiphi*!  Too bad the parrot pieces didn't work out!  Don't you hate that!  It happens to me all of the time, I guess because of my body shape.  I see so many items on people that I love, but they just don't look good on me.  Oh well, at least my wallet is happy when that happens!



lol. yes, mine does a happy dance too - big sighs of relief!! you look so great - i love your style.


----------



## phiphi

zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.



*Phiphi*, I *LOVE* this outfit from head-to-toe!  I would wear every single piece!  So chic and fabulous!


----------



## Machick333

love it! you are good at mixing prints 


phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.


----------



## Machick333

Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone! Here I'm wearing an old top, cardigan and Balenciaga, with a new H&M skirt.


 
Love i went to H& M and Zara and tried on oone zillion things.... eneded up wioth one pair of pants only lol i really did try. dont know where you find all ur great stuff!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.


 
Love the whole outfit!


----------



## jules86

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Great outfit!  Love your MAB!



Thank you!!


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> LOVE this PG!!!


 
Thankyou hun, and i just love your avatar


----------



## susu1978

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.



Love ur outfit n perfect nude shoes


----------



## susu1978

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Here's my most recent work outfit. Details on my blog



Love the chicness of this outfit,classy too


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone!  Here I'm wearing an old top, cardigan and Balenciaga, with a new H&M skirt.



Cute


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...f21 dress, TB sandals, Longchamp bag


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi~  close, its a 24!


phiphi said:


> super pretty! love the constance. is that a 23?


 
Thanks Jenny Lauren!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Really love the color of your Hermes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.



Now here you go AGAIN !  I picked this skirt up and put it down, because I wasn't sure on how to style it.  Now, I've got to call our lovely SA and have her track it down for me!  

You look FABULOUS!  I also, really like the reversible necklace on your blog!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lookin' good, Ladies 


lovemysavior said:


> Jcrew navy striped top, Zara jacket, forever 21 pants, DV sandals.
> 
> View attachment 1745846





Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my most recent work outfit. Details on my blog





Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone!  Here I'm wearing an old top, cardigan and Balenciaga, with a new H&M skirt.


----------



## pavilion

Loving everyone's beautiful outfits! 




Shirt: Odille via Anthropologie    Skirt: Tory Burch    Heels: Stuart Weitzman   Necklace: Banana Republic    Watch: Michael Kors    Ring: Michael Kors


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore over the weekend, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.



Thank u for ur compliment and I see we r jacket twins   u look fab!


----------



## Samia

susu1978 said:


> Out shopping today
> Top zara
> Jeans dorothy perkins
> Cardigan lebanon boutique
> Shoes tory burch
> Bag givenchy saffia


Susu I finally like your outfit! don't worry all I am not being rude, she is my sister  she knows what I mean 


Machick333 said:


> Jeans: forever 21 top: club Monaco blazer : Elizabeth and James
> 
> Purse : balenciaga part time and Chanel flap. I know the b bag matches better... But was in the mood for the flap
> 
> Also didn't realize I had two different shoes on until I left the house!!! I'm now sitting I front of "little burgundy" waiting for it to open so I can get some shoes lol


 I think both bags look good



Jokili said:


> Thanks.


Love your Chanel brooch


----------



## Samia

PrincessBal said:


>


Cute! I wish it would rain here


kiwishopper said:


> What I wore over the weekend, more pictures are on my


Love the bright summer colors 


pavilion said:


> Loving everyone's beautiful outfits!
> Shirt: Odille via Anthropologie    Skirt: Tory Burch    Heels: Stuart Weitzman   Necklace: Banana Republic    Watch: Michael Kors    Ring: Michael Kors


Chic!


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone!  Here I'm wearing an old top, cardigan and Balenciaga, with a new H&M skirt.


You have the best H&M pieces, cute outfit and love your Bal!


phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs


You make a denim jacket look chic


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...f21 dress, TB sandals, Longchamp bag


Beach  just a pretty flowy dress


----------



## airborne

everyone looking great today:
kiwishopper - adorable skirt
weibaobai - another awesome photo - such a beautiful place


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE that Missoni cover-up *Weibaobai*!
> 
> 
> 
> Your floral dress is so pretty *Lovemysavior!*
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! Love the polka dots *AuntieMame*!
> 
> 
> 
> So in love with your sandals *Juneping*! I bought the blue/green version but wish I bought these too!
> 
> 
> 
> *Cswcarol*, I'm so in love with your tropical print dress! I'm obsessed with tropical print right now, but don't see that much of it in stores. Looks great on you!


 
Thank you for your compliment.  I must say you have fab taste in fashion yourself


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Phiphi*, I *LOVE* this outfit from head-to-toe!  I would wear every single piece!  So chic and fabulous!



thank you so much jenny! that's high praise from such a stylish lady!



Machick333 said:


> love it! you are good at mixing prints



thank you machick!! 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole outfit!



thank you heartmyMJs!! xox



susu1978 said:


> Love ur outfit n perfect nude shoes



aw! thanks susu!!



weibaobai said:


> Thanks Phiphi~  close, its a 24!
> 
> Thanks Jenny Lauren!



cool! i love the constance. next on my hitlist if i can only figure out what i want in terms of colour. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Now here you go AGAIN !  I picked this skirt up and put it down, because I wasn't sure on how to style it.  Now, I've got to call our lovely SA and have her track it down for me!
> 
> You look FABULOUS!  I also, really like the reversible necklace on your blog!



thank you so much DC!! i have done the same so many times when i've seen your posts. you rock, girl. 



lovemysavior said:


> Thank u for ur compliment and I see we r jacket twins   u look fab!



yay! jacket twins!! thank you lovemysavior!



Samia said:


> You have the best H&M pieces, cute outfit and love your Bal!
> 
> You make a denim jacket look chic
> 
> Beach  just a pretty flowy dress



 thank you samia!!


----------



## phiphi

pavilion said:


> Loving everyone's beautiful outfits!
> 
> View attachment 1746522
> 
> 
> Shirt: Odille via Anthropologie    Skirt: Tory Burch    Heels: Stuart Weitzman   Necklace: Banana Republic    Watch: Michael Kors    Ring: Michael Kors



love this outfit - very chic!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore over the weekend, more pictures are on my blog



the yellow jacket is really fun!



PrincessBal said:


>



cute look for a rainy day!


----------



## weibaobai

I know!  I love the beach....so pretty. 



Samia said:


> You have the best H&M pieces, cute outfit and love your Bal!
> 
> You make a denim jacket look chic
> 
> Beach  just a pretty flowy dress


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks airborne~  It was absolutely beautiful in Kauai!!



airborne said:


> everyone looking great today:
> kiwishopper - adorable skirt
> weibaobai - another awesome photo - such a beautiful place


----------



## weibaobai

You look great phi phi!  Chic and lady like! 



phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.


----------



## ninja_please

I can do better, but I'm feeling lazy today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Going shopping after giving birth 10 days ago!

Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.


----------



## lovemysavior

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Going shopping after giving birth 10 days ago!
> 
> Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/e18d12ee62664c7eb6ab583.jpg/



Love the boots.  I went to 2 H&M stores in L.A and I didnt see those.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Love the boots. I went to 2 H&M stores in L.A and I didnt see those.


 
Thanks lms!  I'll attached some photos on the H&M thread.  Hope it helps!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Good morning everyone!  Here I'm wearing an old top, cardigan and Balenciaga, with a new H&M skirt.



I like the cut/design of your skirt! 



phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and CLs.



The combination of those two patterns look great!



lovemysavior said:


> Jcrew navy striped top, Zara jacket, forever 21 pants, DV sandals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745846



 to the color of your pants!


----------



## rx4dsoul

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Thanks lms!  I'll attached some photos on the H&M thread.  Hope it helps!!



Nice boots!
Congratulations on the new baby


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rx4dsoul said:


> Nice boots!
> Congratulations on the new baby


 
Thank you!


----------



## lovemysavior

.jourdyn. said:
			
		

> I like the cut/design of your skirt!
> 
> The combination of those two patterns look great!
> 
> to the color of your pants!



Thank u Jourdyn


----------



## karolinemk

Sweater from Brandy Melville, shorts from Zara, vest from Topshop, bag and watch from Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## HeartMyMJs

karolinemk said:


> Sweater from Brandy Melville, shorts from Zara, vest from Topshop, bag and watch from Marc by Marc Jacobs


 
Love your Natasha!!  That color is pretty!!


----------



## susu1978

T by alexander wang top
Dorothy perkins jeans
Alexander mcqueen scarf
Christian louboutin shoes
Bag not here i wore my ps keepall


----------



## susu1978

With attachment


----------



## its_a_keeper

ninja_please said:
			
		

> I can do better, but I'm feeling lazy today.



I like it!


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Going shopping after giving birth 10 days ago!
> 
> Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.


 Awww you had the baby?! OMG i did not even realise until now. Congratulations girl xoxo


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> Awww you had the baby?! OMG i did not even realise until now. Congratulations girl xoxo



Thanks pg!!    Yes I had him on 5/26.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Machick333 said:


> Love i went to H& M and Zara and tried on one zillion things.... eneded up wioth one pair of pants only lol i really did try. dont know where you find all ur great stuff!





kcf68 said:


> Cute





DC-Cutie said:


> Lookin' good, Ladies





Samia said:


> You have the best H&M pieces, cute outfit and love your Bal!





lovemysavior said:


> Thank you for your compliment.  I must say you have fab taste in fashion yourself





phiphi said:


> thank you so much jenny! that's high praise from such a stylish lady!





.jourdyn. said:


> I like the cut/design of your skirt!



Thank you so much ladies!  You are all very sweet!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...f21 dress, TB sandals, Longchamp bag



Really cute dress *weibaobai*, and beautiful background in your photo!



ninja_please said:


> I can do better, but I'm feeling lazy today.



Hey, we've all had those days!  Love the laser cuts in your dress!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Going shopping after giving birth 10 days ago! Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.



10 days ago?!?!  Congratulations, and you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Old H&M top, with new H&M dress.


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Old H&M top, with new H&M dress.



Where do you find all these fabulous pieces in H&M?! Jealous* 
Chic styling as always.


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks pg!!  Yes I had him on 5/26.


 
Awww that is fabulous, i am so happy for you 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Old H&M top, with new H&M dress.


 
You look so pretty as always, love that dress


----------



## Jokili

*luciabugia, Jenny Lauren, phiphi, Samia* thank you.






http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/pastel-dots.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> Awww that is fabulous, i am so happy for you



Thanks love!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Gap maxi, Chanel Sandals, Hermes constance


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Jenny Lauren! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Really cute dress *weibaobai*, and beautiful background in your photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we've all had those days! Love the laser cuts in your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days ago?!?! Congratulations, and you look fantastic!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Love how you paired a dress with a plaid shirt!  Very chic



Jenny Lauren said:


> Old H&M top, with new H&M dress.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Going shopping after giving birth 10 days ago!
> 
> Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.



Aww congrats!! You look great.  Not sure how much you want to share ...but curious boy/girl, name ...etc.  Congrats again


----------



## L etoile

Jenny Lauren said:


> Old H&M top, with new H&M dress.



Love the dress!  Can you ID the shoes/bag?


----------



## cascherping

Here's my new favorite dress of the moment (it's super comfortable). Young, Fabulous & Broke dress, along with a Jimmy Choo clutch and Loeffler Randall shoes (more info in my blog).


----------



## cascherping

Congrats on your baby! And you look FABULOUS!


HeartMyMJs said:


> Going shopping after giving birth 10 days ago!
> 
> Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.



Like the pop of color from the purse!


karolinemk said:


> Sweater from Brandy Melville, shorts from Zara, vest from Topshop, bag and watch from Marc by Marc Jacobs



Very chic!


susu1978 said:


> With attachment



Like the way you styled the shirt!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Old H&M top, with new H&M dress.



Cute!


Jokili said:


> *luciabugia, Jenny Lauren, phiphi, Samia* thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/pastel-dots.html



Great maxidress!


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Gap maxi, Chanel Sandals, Hermes constance


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karolinemk said:


> Sweater from Brandy Melville, shorts from Zara, vest from Topshop, bag and watch from Marc by Marc Jacobs




The color of your bag is delicious!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

cswcarol said:


> Where do you find all these fabulous pieces in H&M?! Jealous*
> Chic styling as always.





platinum_girly said:


> You look so pretty as always, love that dress





weibaobai said:


> Love how you paired a dress with a plaid shirt!  Very chic





cascherping said:


> Cute!



Thank you for the lovely comments, *cswcarol, Platinum Girly, weibaobai and cascherping!!!* 



L etoile said:


> Love the dress!  Can you ID the shoes/bag?



Thanks so much!  The shoes are Jimmy Choo and the clutch is Marc Jacobs.


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> You look great phi phi!  Chic and lady like!



thanks wei! i love your look with the maxi dress - very casual chic!



ninja_please said:


> I can do better, but I'm feeling lazy today.



lol. but you look so cute! love this.



HeartMyMJs said:


> Going shopping after giving birth 10 days ago!
> 
> Skinny jeans, scarf and boots from H&M.



congratulations on your baby's arrival! you look amazing!! xox



karolinemk said:


> Sweater from Brandy Melville, shorts from Zara, vest from Topshop, bag and watch from Marc by Marc Jacobs



love the natasha! what a great colour!



susu1978 said:


> With attachment



love this, especially the scarf!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Old H&M top, with new H&M dress.



love how you used that plaid shirt. the colours are so fun!



Jokili said:


> *luciabugia, Jenny Lauren, phiphi, Samia* thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/pastel-dots.html



super cute top! great outfit!



cascherping said:


> Here's my new favorite dress of the moment (it's super comfortable). Young, Fabulous & Broke dress, along with a Jimmy Choo clutch and Loeffler Randall shoes (more info in my blog).



i can totally see why it's your fave. rocking the maxi! you look amazing. xox


----------



## Dukeprincess

cascherping said:


> Here's my new favorite dress of the moment (it's super comfortable). Young, Fabulous & Broke dress, along with a Jimmy Choo clutch and Loeffler Randall shoes (more info in my blog).



You are seriously beautiful!  Love your hair too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> 10 days ago?!?!  Congratulations, and you look fantastic!!!



Thank you Jenny!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Aww congrats!! You look great.  Not sure how much you want to share ...but curious boy/girl, name ...etc.  Congrats again



Thank you!!  It's a boy!  His name is Madden Raymond.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cascherping said:


> Congrats on your baby! And you look FABULOUS!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:


> congratulations on your baby's arrival! you look amazing!! xox



Thanks phiphi!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my OOFTD with my DIY sequin shorts!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here's my OOFTD with my DIY sequin shorts!



DIY? That is awesome!!! It looks absolutely designer


----------



## juneping




----------



## margaritaxmix

Welcome to the closet of a 19-year old intern LOL.

Outfit 1: 
H&M skirt, Talbots Petite cardigan/shell set, Tory Burch Revas, T&Co. necklace, Raymond Weil watch

Outfit 2: 
?? dress from Lord & Taylor, H&M blazer, Nine West pumps


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks cascherping! 



cascherping said:


> Great maxidress!


----------



## weibaobai

OOH love the chambray maxi...esp with the tie dye at the hem. Pretty and comfy!



cascherping said:


> Here's my new favorite dress of the moment (it's super comfortable). Young, Fabulous & Broke dress, along with a Jimmy Choo clutch and Loeffler Randall shoes (more info in my blog).


----------



## fshnonmymind

I haven't posted here forever, but thought I would share my outfit today:
(J.Crew top, H&M pants, Botkier handbag and Seychelles flats)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks for all the lovely comments a while back ladies. 

Everyone is looking fantastic. *Juneping*, I am a big fan of your blog!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's today's work outfit. Details in my blog.


----------



## cswcarol

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Here's today's work outfit. Details in my blog.



Love how u matched ur belt with your CLs!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Everybody's looking so nice these days! And *Brasilian*, those are som BAD-*** studded CL Pigalles!  

Anyway, here's my outfit from yesterday. The tee is from WildFox, the skirt from T by Alexander Wang, the boots from Alexander Wang, sunglasses from RayBan and various accessories.  For more details and pictures, please visit my blog!


----------



## kcf68

fshnonmymind said:


> I haven't posted here forever, but thought I would share my outfit today:
> (J.Crew top, H&M pants, Botkier handbag and Seychelles flats)



Love the color of your pants   Cute outfit..


----------



## Gurzzy

I love that vertebrae ring!


----------



## pavilion

navy + green stripes for work today


----------



## phiphi

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's today's work outfit. Details in my blog.



ILOVE the studded pigalles 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Everybody's looking so nice these days! And *Brasilian*, those are som BAD-*** studded CL Pigalles!
> 
> Anyway, here's my outfit from yesterday. The tee is from WildFox, the skirt from T by Alexander Wang, the boots from Alexander Wang, sunglasses from RayBan and various accessories.  For more details and pictures, please visit my blog!



super fierce!! love the rings!



pavilion said:


> navy + green stripes for work today
> 
> View attachment 1748584



you look fantastic!!


----------



## phiphi

zara dress and louboutin HPs.


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:


> zara dress and louboutin HPs.



 that dress!!!
( I heart the Nanette Lepore black dress on your blog too btw )


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> love how you used that plaid shirt. the colours are so fun!



Thanks so much phiphi!



phiphi said:


> zara dress and louboutin HPs.



LOVE this dress on you!  I have the same one!  I love how you paired it with purple heels!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

juneping said:


>



Fabulous pants *juneping*!



margaritaxmix said:


> Welcome to the closet of a 19-year old intern LOL.



*Margaritamix*, really love those Tory Burch flats!  They are super comfortable and I have several pairs!

Your printed skirt is really pretty!



fshnonmymind said:


> I haven't posted here forever, but thought I would share my outfit today:
> (J.Crew top, H&M pants, Botkier handbag and Seychelles flats)



*Fshnonmymind*, Great outfit!  Love the lace top!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's today's work outfit. Details in my blog.



Wow, those are some fabulous accessories *Brasilian Babe*!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Today it's a J.Crew blouse, Vero Moda skirt and Balenciaga bag.


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much weibabai, dukeprincess and phiphi for your lovely comments You ladies always look fabulous!



weibaobai said:


> OOH love the chambray maxi...esp with the tie dye at the hem. Pretty and comfy!





Dukeprincess said:


> You are seriously beautiful!  Love your hair too!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Gurzzy said:


> I love that vertebrae ring!



Thank you!  It's from a Norwegian jewellery designer called Björg. You should check her stuff out - it's BEYOND fabulous! I'm dying for the vertebrae ring in rose gold myself.


----------



## butterfly_baby

Jenny Lauren said:


> Today it's a J.Crew blouse, Vero Moda skirt and Balenciaga bag.



ahhh favorite outfit so far!! your blog is my fav at the moment,you really inspire me.  but i already told you on the blog, hehe :shame:


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> zara dress and louboutin HPs.


 
This look is so perfect, and i love those Loubs!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Today it's a J.Crew blouse, Vero Moda skirt and Balenciaga bag.


 
Beautiful look, you always get it so right


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...dress from anthropologie


----------



## PrincessBal

Off to dinner!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...dress from anthropologie



I like this, nice print.


----------



## Machick333

Today. Skirt club Monaco blazer : aritzia bag balenciaga shoes: nine west


----------



## Jokili

Jenny Lauren said:


> Today it's a J.Crew blouse, Vero Moda skirt and Balenciaga bag.





phiphi said:


> zara dress and louboutin HPs.


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking great!


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...dress from anthropologie



You are the most stylish babe on that beach, for sure!


----------



## luciabugia

PrincessBal said:


> Off to dinner!



The gold tip shoes are divine!


----------



## luciabugia

Machick333 said:


> Today. Skirt club Monaco blazer : aritzia bag balenciaga shoes: nine west



Stripe is so in.. I've tried the top but never the bottom.. your skirt looks great!


----------



## luciabugia

platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking great!



Darling, that maxi is so so sweet but you made it sexy.. lovely!


----------



## luciabugia

That's me today.. 39 degrees and smiling 
More pictures here :
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/purple-and-floral-hope-for-peace.html


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> that dress!!!
> ( I heart the Nanette Lepore black dress on your blog too btw )



aww thank you rx!!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much phiphi!
> 
> LOVE this dress on you!  I have the same one!  I love how you paired it with purple heels!



thank you!! yay dress twins!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Today it's a J.Crew blouse, Vero Moda skirt and Balenciaga bag.



this is a great look!! love this!



platinum_girly said:


> This look is so perfect, and i love those Loubs!



thank you PG!! i love the white maxi! so summery!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...dress from anthropologie



gorgeous print!



PrincessBal said:


> Off to dinner!



those shoes!!! they are awesome!!



Machick333 said:


> Today. Skirt club Monaco blazer : aritzia bag balenciaga shoes: nine west



this is so chic! love the stripes!



Jokili said:


>



thank you jokili!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Machick333 said:


> Today. Skirt club Monaco blazer : aritzia bag balenciaga shoes: nine west


I love this! Gorgeous bag.



phiphi said:


> zara dress and louboutin HPs.


The colors in that dress are so pretty 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Today it's a J.Crew blouse, Vero Moda skirt and Balenciaga bag.



Love the detail on the skirt waistband!



Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my OOFTD with my DIY sequin shorts!



DIY?? Amazing! Love all the sparkles.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Internship day 4!
Blouse, Talbots Petite. Pants, H&M. Cardigan, H&M. Wedges, Anne Klein.


----------



## ninja_please

fshnonmymind said:


> I haven't posted here forever, but thought I would share my outfit today:
> (J.Crew top, H&M pants, Botkier handbag and Seychelles flats)



I love your outfit! Everything about it is just so perfect!


----------



## KatsBags

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's today's work outfit. Details in my blog.



Perfection!!


----------



## uhkiwi

PrincessBal said:


> Off to dinner!



I'm crazy about your shoes!


----------



## uhkiwi

ninja_please said:


> I can do better, but I'm feeling lazy today.



love the cutouts


----------



## uhkiwi

Anthropologie Banana Romper & Forever 21 boater hat and spike bracelet


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M top and pants
Born Booties
LV Damier Speedy B DE


----------



## sara09

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Today. Skirt club Monaco blazer : aritzia bag balenciaga shoes: nine west



Love your outfit and after seeing your outfit pictures I have become obsessed to get that gorgeous bal!


----------



## cswcarol

Work outfit daytime: Aalis navy lace dress, jcrew nude skinny belt, jimmy choos gilbert & Anya Hindmarch bag. 

Work Cocktail event: Karen Millen dress (shorten), everything else the same. 

Happy Friday all!


----------



## platinum_girly

luciabugia said:


> Darling, that maxi is so so sweet but you made it sexy.. lovely!


 
Awww you are so sweet xoxo



luciabugia said:


> That's me today.. 39 degrees and smiling
> More pictures here :
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/purple-and-floral-hope-for-peace.html
> 
> View attachment 1749195


 
You have a beautiful smile and that outfit is lovely on you 



phiphi said:


> thank you PG!! i love the white maxi! so summery!!!


 
Thankyou sweetie


----------



## rx4dsoul

HeartMyMJs said:


> H&M top and pants
> Born Booties
> LV Damier Speedy B DE


I miss my speedy looking at this photo...I gave it up and now I want one like it again. 


cswcarol said:


> Work outfit daytime: Aalis navy lace dress, jcrew nude skinny belt, jimmy choos gilbert & Anya Hindmarch bag.
> 
> Work Cocktail event: Karen Millen dress (shorten), everything else the same.
> 
> Happy Friday all!


love the floral cocktail dress!!!


----------



## Jokili

luciabugia said:


> That's me today.. 39 degrees and smiling
> More pictures here :
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/purple-and-floral-hope-for-peace.html
> 
> View attachment 1749195



Shirt !


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Beautiful look, you always get it so right





Jokili said:


>





phiphi said:


> this is a great look!! love this!





margaritaxmix said:


> Love the detail on the skirt waistband!



Thank you so much for the sweet words *Platinum Girly, Jokili, phiphi and margaritaxmix!!!*



butterfly_baby said:


> ahhh favorite outfit so far!! your blog is my fav at the moment,you really inspire me.  but i already told you on the blog, hehe :shame:



*Butterfly Baby*, thank you so much for your wonderful support!  I hope I can continue to provide even just a little inspiration!


----------



## Jokili

cswcarol said:


> Work outfit daytime: Aalis navy lace dress, jcrew nude skinny belt, jimmy choos gilbert & Anya Hindmarch bag.
> 
> Work Cocktail event: Karen Millen dress (shorten), everything else the same.
> 
> Happy Friday all!



Lovely dresses.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...dress from anthropologie



Really great print!



Machick333 said:


> Today. Skirt club Monaco blazer : aritzia bag balenciaga shoes: nine west



Love the nautical look!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking great!



Such a feminine dress!  Love how you added edge with the black bag!



margaritaxmix said:


> Internship day 4!
> Blouse, Talbots Petite. Pants, H&M. Cardigan, H&M. Wedges, Anne Klein.



Perfect, chic outfit for work!



HeartMyMJs said:


> H&M top and pants
> Born Booties
> LV Damier Speedy B DE



Fabulous pants!  I always feel too self concious in bright pants because of my "curves".  Jealous!!  :greengrin:



cswcarol said:


> Work outfit daytime: Aalis navy lace dress, jcrew nude skinny belt, jimmy choos gilbert & Anya Hindmarch bag.
> 
> Work Cocktail event: Karen Millen dress (shorten), everything else the same.
> 
> Happy Friday all!



Both dresses look fantastic on you!  Especially love the floral print!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands.  Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.

Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/good-girl.html


----------



## phiphi

luciabugia said:


> That's me today.. 39 degrees and smiling
> More pictures here :
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/purple-and-floral-hope-for-peace.html
> 
> View attachment 1749195



love the coloured denim on you!! 



margaritaxmix said:


> Internship day 4!
> Blouse, Talbots Petite. Pants, H&M. Cardigan, H&M. Wedges, Anne Klein.



so cute! perfect look for interning!



uhkiwi said:


> Anthropologie Banana Romper & Forever 21 boater hat and spike bracelet



this is so fun!



HeartMyMJs said:


> H&M top and pants
> Born Booties
> LV Damier Speedy B DE



this is cute! love the speedy!



cswcarol said:


> Work outfit daytime: Aalis navy lace dress, jcrew nude skinny belt, jimmy choos gilbert & Anya Hindmarch bag.
> 
> Work Cocktail event: Karen Millen dress (shorten), everything else the same.
> 
> Happy Friday all!



you look fabulous! both are such great looks! i love your style!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands.  Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.



i love that shirt - i saw it and was so tempted to get it. how i regret leaving it - you look FAB!



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/good-girl.html


----------



## phiphi

TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans. 

zara leather jacket in S.


----------



## Machick333

PrincessBal said:


> Off to dinner!


 
love the stripes 



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking great!


 


margaritaxmix said:


> Internship day 4!
> Blouse, Talbots Petite. Pants, H&M. Cardigan, H&M. Wedges, Anne Klein.


 looking great as usual 



Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands. Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.


 
love the flamingos lol and even ur flats are so cute 



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/good-girl.html


 
chic! 



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.


 
nice shoes !!! and jacket


----------



## yellow08

phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.



*Cute!!!!!!*


----------



## yellow08

Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands.  Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.



You have the cutest whimsical tops!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands.  Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.



I don't own any flats but these I would totally buy.  u look fab!


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.



Love this phiphi.  I can never have too many jackets


----------



## kiwishopper

I know I probably looked like a christmas tree in June lol but I like this green skirt and I just had to carry my red Celine mini. More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## sara09

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands.  Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.



Very pretty outfit, love the flamingo shirt!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Some outfits while I'm in Miami


 That maxi dress was made for you girl! You look STUNNING!



ilovefashion87 said:


>


 


ilovefashion87 said:


>





How did I miss this?? You look F-A-B-!!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Happy Monday all


 
OMG!!!!!!! You look GAWJUS... I absolutely adore this look on you.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands. Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.


Love this ensemble and all of your other ensembles as well... I can't keep up with all of them..lol



angelastoel said:


> yesterday:


 *FLY!*


ChloeMateo said:


> A.L.C. blazer
> Stylemint newbury tshirt
> Paige verdugo denim
> Chanel medium classic flap with GHW


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday! This is one bright dress. . . BCBG dress and belt, Balenciaga bag.


 I need this blazer! The color is perfect for spring/summer....You look


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.


 
PHi PHi my dear, You're another one I can't keep up with. I think you just need to start your own thread!


----------



## airborne

Kiwi - amazing photo - amazing everything, love that skirt so bad!!
phiphi -  as usual duh 



kiwishopper said:


> I know I probably looked like a christmas tree in June lol but I like this green skirt and I just had to carry my red Celine mini. More pictures are on my blog!





phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> Such a feminine dress! Love how you added edge with the black bag!


 
Thankyou girl 



Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands. Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.


 
Lovely outfit, you look great in flats!



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.


 
This jacket is fabulous!!!



Machick333 said:


> looking great as usual


 
:kiss:



P.Y.T. said:


> OMG!!!!!!! You look GAWJUS... I absolutely adore this look on you.


 
Thankyou babe, and where has your sexy behind been hiding lately?


----------



## kiwishopper

airborne said:


> Kiwi - amazing photo - amazing everything, love that skirt so bad!!
> phiphi -  as usual duh


 
Thanks airborne (unique name lol)!! How can I can't comment on your blog?  I love your rings btw! (The latest DIY ones)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands. Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.


 
Lovely outfit!!



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/good-girl.html


 
Love your style!



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.


 
Yes your jacket fits you perfectly!!



cswcarol said:


> Work outfit daytime: Aalis navy lace dress, jcrew nude skinny belt, jimmy choos gilbert & Anya Hindmarch bag.
> 
> Work Cocktail event: Karen Millen dress (shorten), everything else the same.
> 
> Happy Friday all!


 
Cute dresses!!!


----------



## pavilion

Love everyone's outfits!


----------



## phiphi

Machick333 said:


> love the stripes
> looking great as usual
> 
> love the flamingos lol and even ur flats are so cute
> 
> chic!
> 
> nice shoes !!! and jacket



Thank you!



yellow08 said:


> *Cute!!!!!!*



 thank Hun!



lovemysavior said:


> Love this phiphi.  I can never have too many jackets



Totally! Jackets are necessities!



kiwishopper said:


> I know I probably looked like a christmas tree in June lol but I like this green skirt and I just had to carry my red Celine mini. More pictures are on my blog!



Love the play of colors! 



P.Y.T. said:


> PHi PHi my dear, You're another one I can't keep up with. I think you just need to start your own thread!



Lol. Thanks PYT!



airborne said:


> Kiwi - amazing photo - amazing everything, love that skirt so bad!!
> phiphi -  as usual duh



You're too sweet airborne!



platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou girl
> 
> Lovely outfit, you look great in flats!
> 
> This jacket is fabulous!!!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Thankyou babe, and where has your sexy behind been hiding lately?



Thank you PG!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely outfit!!
> 
> Love your style!
> 
> Yes your jacket fits you perfectly!!
> 
> Cute dresses!!!



Thanks!!



pavilion said:


> Love everyone's outfits!



Lovely!


----------



## Greta_V

This was my BD outfit last month =)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Gorgeous outfits everyone!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands.  Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.



Jenny Lauren, love the look of you shirt and your flats.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And here's today's outfit, details on my blog


----------



## Demellie

Dont have a outfit today, im still in my PJ's LOL


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you




P.Y.T. said:


> That maxi dress was made for you girl! You look STUNNING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss this?? You look F-A-B-!!!!!!


----------



## kcf68

Demellie said:


> Dont have a outfit today, im still in my PJ's LOL



Tee Hee you don't want to show them off


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> i love that shirt - i saw it and was so tempted to get it. how i regret leaving it - you look FAB!





Machick333 said:


> love the flamingos lol and even ur flats are so cute





yellow08 said:


> You have the cutest whimsical tops!





lovemysavior said:


> I don't own any flats but these I would totally buy.  u look fab!





sara09 said:


> Very pretty outfit, love the flamingo shirt!





P.Y.T. said:


> Love this ensemble and all of your other ensembles as well... I can't keep up with all of them..lol





platinum_girly said:


> Lovely outfit, you look great in flats!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely outfit!!





Brasilian_Babe said:


> Jenny Lauren, love the look of you shirt and your flats.



*Thank you so much ladies for all of your super sweet comments!  The support in this forum is just incredible!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jokili said:


>



So chic!  Love the pops of red.



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.



So jealous!  I've been looking for the perfect black leather jacket for nearly 3 years now!!  Still can't find it.  This one looks perfect on you!



kiwishopper said:


> I know I probably looked like a christmas tree in June lol but I like this green skirt and I just had to carry my red Celine mini. More pictures are on my blog!



Ha ha, you look great!  The colors look very pretty on you!



pavilion said:


> Love everyone's outfits!



Really cute outfit!  Love the colors!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's today's outfit, details on my blog



LOVE your white jacket, and that shoe wall behind you is pretty AMAZING!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I'm really loving gingham right now (if you couldn't already tell from the gingham overload in this outfit)!  Jacob dress, J.Crew blouse.


----------



## pavilion

Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm really loving gingham right now (if you couldn't already tell from the gingham overload in this outfit)!  Jacob dress, J.Crew blouse.



I love this outfit!  I'm obsessed with gingham right now.

I feel like I'm going back to 2008 with J.Crew in my outfit today.


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Nolia

*My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~ 

For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!

Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin 
Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)

*


----------



## platinum_girly

^You look great, have a fabulous time


----------



## Renate_

Here are some of the outfits I wore on my vacation in Paris


----------



## Caribeandiva

Casual chic while shoe shopping.


----------



## juneping




----------



## margaritaxmix

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *


You look GORGEOUS! I hope you have an amazing time! 



Renate_ said:


> Here are some of the outfits I wore on my vacation in Paris



Your Chanel is so pretty


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I'm really loving gingham right now (if you couldn't already tell from the gingham overload in this outfit)!  Jacob dress, J.Crew blouse.



Love how u pair gingham with gingham!  Trés Chic!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

pavilion said:


> I love this outfit!  I'm obsessed with gingham right now.
> 
> I feel like I'm going back to 2008 with J.Crew in my outfit today.



Thanks so much *Pavilion*!  Love the "J.Crew" outfit! 



Nolia said:


> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin




Looking super hot *Nolia*!



platinum_girly said:


> ^You look great, have a fabulous time



*Platinum Girly*, those shoes are fabulous!!  They make your legs look great!



cswcarol said:


> Love how u pair gingham with gingham!  Trés Chic!



Thanks so much *cswcarol!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

More whimsical prints. . .old H&M dress.


----------



## ChloeMateo

P.Y.T. said:


> I need this blazer! The color is perfect for spring/summer....You look





phiphi said:


> this is so cute! love that blazer.





quynh_1206 said:


> LOVE! What a pretty blazer!





cswcarol said:


> Thanks for your sweet comment! I love your blazer- the prefect fit and gorge color!





Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE this blazer* ChloeMateo!*  Looks fabulous on you!





rx4dsoul said:


> I want thAt blazer so bad!!!



Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## ChloeMateo

Jenny Lauren said:


> I wear flats to work every day, change into heels once I get there, then put my flats back on to go home or run errands.  Thought I'd show an outfit with my pre- and post-work footwear.
> 
> Vero Moda shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Zara flats.



You look so elegant!! 



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/good-girl.html



I love your red bag!!



phiphi said:


> TGIF!! i finally found a leather jacket that fits me right - zara jacket, blouse and shoes. gap jeans.
> 
> zara leather jacket in S.


Ooh this jacket is amazing!! Love those heels too!!



kiwishopper said:


> I know I probably looked like a christmas tree in June lol but I like this green skirt and I just had to carry my red Celine mini. More pictures are on my blog!



This photo is stunning!!



pavilion said:


> I love this outfit!  I'm obsessed with gingham right now.
> 
> I feel like I'm going back to 2008 with J.Crew in my outfit today.



I'm obsessed with this shade of yellow lately. It looks fab on you!!



Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *



Oh my! You look stunning!! Hope you had an amazing time!!



platinum_girly said:


> ^You look great, have a fabulous time



Love your shoes!!



juneping said:


>



Omg those boots!!! You have the most amazing shoes!!


----------



## phiphi

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's today's outfit, details on my blog



i love this! the colours and the white are so crisp and chic. love!



Jenny Lauren said:


> So jealous!  I've been looking for the perfect black leather jacket for nearly 3 years now!!  Still can't find it.  This one looks perfect on you!





Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm really loving gingham right now (if you couldn't already tell from the gingham overload in this outfit)!  Jacob dress, J.Crew blouse.



thanks jenny!! 3 years.. ya sounds about right.. i hope you find some soon!! omigosh you styled the gingham beautifully!



pavilion said:


> I love this outfit!  I'm obsessed with gingham right now.
> 
> I feel like I'm going back to 2008 with J.Crew in my outfit today.



looking adorable!!



PrincessBal said:


> Have a great weekend!



cute!



Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *



love it nolia! vavavoooom!



platinum_girly said:


> ^You look great, have a fabulous time



love this!!! and your alexander wang bag too!



Renate_ said:


> Here are some of the outfits I wore on my vacation in Paris



lovely and perfect for paris! hope you had a great time!



Caribeandiva said:


> Casual chic while shoe shopping.



agreed! very chic!



juneping said:


>



so cute! great picture june!


----------



## Jokili

Thank you all! 



PrincessBal said:


> Have a great weekend!


Like. 



Jenny Lauren said:


> More whimsical prints. . .old H&M dress.


Great!





http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/tuesday.html


----------



## its_a_keeper

pavilion said:


> I love this outfit!  I'm obsessed with gingham right now.
> 
> I feel like I'm going back to 2008 with J.Crew in my outfit today.



Fab outfit! Love it on you! The colors are perfect.



juneping said:


>



Love the skirt on you June! You look great.


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Platinum Girly*, those shoes are fabulous!! They make your legs look great!


 
Thankyou so much Jenny, you are so sweet xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> More whimsical prints. . .old H&M dress.


 
I love the combination of the dress and the bag, they look great together 



ChloeMateo said:


> Love your shoes!!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo



phiphi said:


> love this!!! and your alexander wang bag too!


 
Thankyou babe, Rocco will always be my fave


----------



## tinad2004

P.Y.T. said:


> Friday!!!!! On my way to LA..
> 
> Zara dress
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin moto jacket
> BCBG Max Azria lambskin large satchel
> Aldo suede wedges



love love love the wedges! cute outfit!



justpeachy4397 said:


>



Amazing classic outfit! love the YSL and CLs !



ChloeMateo said:


> Recent outfit:
> Helmut Lang jacket
> Club Monaco silk tank
> rag & bone coated tux leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love your jacket! looks amazing on you!





angelastoel said:


>



Love the outfit! bal is a stunning color!




LarissaHK said:


> My yesterday's outfit:
> Marc Jacobs blouse
> Mint jeans from local shop Maple
> Massimo Dutti belt
> Hermes bag
> Vivienne Westwood melissa shoes



Amazing outfit! love the whole look and shoes shoes are so cute!!!


----------



## TuTi2110

My Sunday outfit 





My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com


----------



## juneping

ChloeMateo said:


> Thanks, everyone!!





phiphi said:


> i love this! the colours and the white are so crisp and chic. love!
> 
> thanks jenny!! 3 years.. ya sounds about right.. i hope you find some soon!! omigosh you styled the gingham beautifully!
> 
> looking adorable!!
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> love it nolia! vavavoooom!
> 
> 
> 
> love this!!! and your alexander wang bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely and perfect for paris! hope you had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> agreed! very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute! great picture june!





its_a_keeper said:


> Fab outfit! Love it on you! The colors are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the skirt on you June! You look great.



thank you ladies!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I had a lunch date with my sisters while DH watched the baby!

H&M (top and boots)
Hudson jeans
LV Damier Speedy B
F21 Necklace
Michael Kors Watch
Bebe bracelets


----------



## Nolia

platinum_girly said:


> ^You look great, have a fabulous time





margaritaxmix said:


> You look GORGEOUS! I hope you have an amazing time!





ChloeMateo said:


> Oh my! You look stunning!! Hope you had an amazing time!!





phiphi said:


> love it nolia! vavavoooom!



 I'm still slightly hungover LOL But really had an incredible time!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

pavilion said:


> I love this outfit!  I'm obsessed with gingham right now.
> 
> I feel like I'm going back to 2008 with J.Crew in my outfit today.



Cute outfit!



PrincessBal said:


> Have a great weekend!



Lovely!



Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *



Hope you had a blast!!  Congrats!!!




Renate_ said:


> Here are some of the outfits I wore on my vacation in Paris





Caribeandiva said:


> Casual chic while shoe shopping.



Cute outfits!!!



juneping said:


>



Love those boots!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> More whimsical prints. . .old H&M dress.



Love the dress!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> ^You look great, have a fabulous time



Always looking good pg!!!


----------



## titania029

juneping said:


>



Every time you post fringe boots, I want a pair!


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> I had a lunch date with my sisters while DH watched the baby!
> 
> H&M (top and boots)
> Hudson jeans
> LV Damier Speedy B
> F21 Necklace
> Michael Kors Watch
> Bebe bracelets


 
I can't believe you just had a baby, you look absolutely fabulous!!!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Always looking good pg!!!


 
Thankyou


----------



## luciabugia

My outfit in celebration of my 100th post 
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/my-100th-post-special-dedication.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

HeartMyMJs said:


> I had a lunch date with my sisters while DH watched the baby!



You look absolutely fab (like you didnt just have a baby at all!)


----------



## juneping




----------



## virginiaalamode

OOTD: Equipment striped blouse, Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt, vintage earrings and Prada bag. More pics/ details on my blog.


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou hun, and i just love your avatar



Awwww...thanks  Onyx just thinks she's Queen but I have to remind her she's just the Princess!! LOL


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy Monday Everyone!  This peplum top and skirt are from H&M.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ChloeMateo said:


> You look so elegant!!





platinum_girly said:


> I love the combination of the dress and the bag, they look great together





HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the dress!!



*Thank you for the lovely comments!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/tuesday.html



Very pretty skirt!  Really loving the floral/stripe combo!



TuTi2110 said:


> My Sunday outfit



This color looks fabulous on you!  Really love the cut of the dress!



HeartMyMJs said:


> I had a lunch date with my sisters while DH watched the baby!



I'm obsessed with your top, especially paired with that necklace!  It's so pretty!


----------



## juneping

titania029 said:


> Every time you post fringe boots, I want a pair!



thanks titania!!....haven't seen u for a while......hope you are doing well...


----------



## juneping

HeartMyMJs said:


> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a blast!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those boots!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress!!


thank you!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:


>


Loving the jacket(Zara?) and statement necklace June!



virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: Equipment striped blouse, Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt, vintage earrings and Prada bag. More pics/ details on my blog.


Love what you're wearing...I would totally want something like this for work.



Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!  This peplum top and skirt are from H&M.


You look absolutely pretty and that dress is perfect on you


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!  This peplum top and skirt are from H&M.



i love this combo! you look fabulous in the mint!



TuTi2110 said:


> My Sunday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



so cute! the yellow is so fun!



HeartMyMJs said:


> I had a lunch date with my sisters while DH watched the baby!
> 
> H&M (top and boots)
> Hudson jeans
> LV Damier Speedy B
> F21 Necklace
> Michael Kors Watch
> Bebe bracelets



yay for DH!! you look amazing! very chic!



luciabugia said:


> My outfit in celebration of my 100th post
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/my-100th-post-special-dedication.html
> 
> View attachment 1753474



congratulations on your 100th post! you look fantastic. i _love_ your bag!



juneping said:


>



super cute! love the printed denim.



virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: Equipment striped blouse, Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt, vintage earrings and Prada bag. More pics/ details on my blog.



this is such a great look! the earrings are fab!


----------



## phiphi

hope everyone had a great weekend!!!

zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> I can't believe you just had a baby, you look absolutely fabulous!!!



Thanks love!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> You look absolutely fab (like you didnt just have a baby at all!)



Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I'm obsessed with your top, especially paired with that necklace!  It's so pretty!



Thanks Jenny!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:
			
		

> yay for DH!! you look amazing! very chic!



Thanks phiphi!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
> 
> zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs


----------



## pavilion

TuTi2110 said:
			
		

> My Sunday outfit
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



Love your outfit! That dress is gorgeous!


Here's my outfit today even though I'm not sure I like it too much.


----------



## bry_dee

I just saw this thread, gosh, what's wrong with me?!



pavilion said:


> I love this outfit!  I'm obsessed with gingham right now.
> 
> I feel like I'm going back to 2008 with J.Crew in my outfit today.



I love the pop of color! I always feel so envious of people who can put insanely bright colors in their ensemble!




juneping said:


>



I literally shrieked! You're here on tPF! I'm a fan of the outfits you post on tFS! I always lurk that thread (as I'm no member) and I enjoy seeing what are you wearing there! Work it!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
> 
> zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs


 
Wow what a beautiful bag!



twdavis said:


> Awwww...thanks  Onyx just thinks she's Queen but I have to remind her she's just the Princess!! LOL


 
Lol, that is too cute! Is she all black? I hope my Poppy grows up to be as beautiful as Onyx is 

My OOTD:


----------



## TuTi2110

Jenny Lauren said:


> This color looks fabulous on you!  Really love the cut of the dress!


 Thank you!


----------



## TuTi2110

phiphi said:


> so cute! the yellow is so fun!



Thank you, phiphi. I am a big fan of you too!


----------



## TuTi2110

platinum_girly said:


> Wow what a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that is too cute! Is she all black? I hope my Poppy grows up to be as beautiful as Onyx is
> 
> My OOTD:



I love the dress!


----------



## TuTi2110

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!  This peplum top and skirt are from H&M.[/QUOTE
> 
> You look great! i like the color and the necklace!


----------



## TuTi2110

phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
> 
> zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs


 Absolutely stunning! What a beautiful bag!


----------



## TuTi2110

luciabugia said:


> My outfit in celebration of my 100th post
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/my-100th-post-special-dedication.html
> 
> View attachment 1753474



So chic and love your bag!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..rory becca maxi, longchamp bag, chanel sandals


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you fabulosity!


~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like this, nice print.


----------



## yellow08

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!  This peplum top and skirt are from H&M.


Very cute!!
My H&M doesn't have any of the stuff you post


----------



## weibaobai

Oh thank you!  I was telling my husband to take it fast bc I was feeling silly, standing on a rock like I was a fashion model. haha.



luciabugia said:


> You are the most stylish babe on that beach, for sure!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi!



phiphi said:


> gorgeous print!!


----------



## weibaobai

OMGEEE That red kelly is stunning!  Love your outfit!



phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
> 
> zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Oh thank you!  I was telling my husband to take it fast bc I was feeling silly, standing on a rock like I was a fashion model. haha.


That's the life of a fashion blogger


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
> 
> zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs





phiphi said:


> congratulations on your 100th post! you look fantastic. i _love_ your bag!



Thanks, P.. and I LOVE yours!


----------



## Jokili

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!  This peplum top and skirt are from H&M.






phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
> 
> zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs









http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/birthday-girl.html


----------



## KwlAznKid

hi everyone, 

I'm not sure if anyone would care what i'm wearing since i'm a male, but i was hoping you guys could help me out with a question (i can't make a new thread since i'm new here but this topic is similar i guess?) 

I bought a few dresses for my gf to go out to dinner tonight but i just realized a few are backless? (im surprising her with the dresses) and i realized her bra stap would be showing so I know i've seen in the past some bras? (or silicone bra shaped covers) that work as bras for backless dresses. Does anyone know where I can buy these? (any stores?) so she can actually wear the dresses tonight?

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

KwlAznKid said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone would care what i'm wearing since i'm a male, but i was hoping you guys could help me out with a question (i can't make a new thread since i'm new here but this topic is similar i guess?)
> 
> I bought a few dresses for my gf to go out to dinner tonight but i just realized a few are backless? (im surprising her with the dresses) and i realized her bra stap would be showing so I know i've seen in the past some bras? (or silicone bra shaped covers) that work as bras for backless dresses. Does anyone know where I can buy these? (any stores?) so she can actually wear the dresses tonight?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jon



Any of your local department stores should carry something in the intimate section.  Victoria's Secret, Macy's, etc.


----------



## KwlAznKid

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Any of your local department stores should carry something in the intimate section. Victoria's Secret, Macy's, etc.


 

Oh wow, i thought they were a specialty item lol since i've never seen them before. Is there a specific name for them? or I guess I can always describe it to a sales associate. Thanks for your help! time to head to the mall after work


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


>



thank you RX!! 



pavilion said:


> Love your outfit! That dress is gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my outfit today even though I'm not sure I like it too much.
> View attachment 1753567



i love it! the purple is perfect!



platinum_girly said:


> Wow what a beautiful bag!
> 
> Lol, that is too cute! Is she all black? I hope my Poppy grows up to be as beautiful as Onyx is
> 
> My OOTD:



thank you PG! love that dress on you - what a fun pattern!!! 



TuTi2110 said:


> Thank you, phiphi. I am a big fan of you too!



aw thank you tuti!! 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..rory becca maxi, longchamp bag, chanel sandals



so casual chic! very pretty!



weibaobai said:


> OMGEEE That red kelly is stunning!  Love your outfit!



thank you wei!



luciabugia said:


> Thanks, P.. and I LOVE yours!



thank you L!! 



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/birthday-girl.html



thank you! your outfit is great - love that skirt!



KwlAznKid said:


> Oh wow, i thought they were a specialty item lol since i've never seen them before. Is there a specific name for them? or I guess I can always describe it to a sales associate. Thanks for your help! time to head to the mall after work



backless bra? i think the SA can help! good luck with this - you're super sweet to do this for your girlfriend!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!  This peplum top and skirt are from H&M.



Pretty


----------



## rx4dsoul

Work today ( supposed to be a non-working holiday here, but I do still have to work...on the bright side, I get to wear a dress  )
Dress by Nanette Lepore


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My OOTD today...





_Dress- Asos; Shoes- Zara; Purse- Tory Burch_


----------



## ChloeMateo

Rag & Bone denim jacket with leather sleeves
Stylemint t-shirt
Paige verdugo leggings
Rag & Bone Newbury boots
Chanel flap clutch


----------



## jaijai1012

pavilion said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit today even though I'm not sure I like it too much.



You don't have to like it, you just have to wear it and flaunt it because you look stunning! lol


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> thank you PG! love that dress on you - what a fun pattern!!! !


 
Thankyou girl xoxo



rx4dsoul said:


> Work today ( supposed to be a non-working holiday here, but I do still have to work...on the bright side, I get to wear a dress  )
> Dress by Nanette Lepore


 
Fantastic bag, you really have a great handbag collection!



ChloeMateo said:


> Rag & Bone denim jacket with leather sleeves
> Stylemint t-shirt
> Paige verdugo leggings
> Rag & Bone Newbury boots
> Chanel flap clutch


 
Fabulous Chanel!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today's outfit and accessories


----------



## kcf68

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dress- Asos; Shoes- Zara; Purse- Tory Burch_



This looks great on you


----------



## Jenny Lauren

rx4dsoul said:


> You look absolutely pretty and that dress is perfect on you





phiphi said:


> i love this combo! you look fabulous in the mint!





TuTi2110 said:


> You look great! i like the color and the necklace!





yellow08 said:


> Very cute!!
> My H&M doesn't have any of the stuff you post





Jokili said:


>





kcf68 said:


> Pretty



Thank you so much for all of your lovely comments!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Going green in a BCBG top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> Work today ( supposed to be a non-working holiday here, but I do still have to work...on the bright side, I get to wear a dress  ) Dress by Nanette Lepore



you look amazing in that dress!! (and love your sunnies!! :giggles



SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dress- Asos; Shoes- Zara; Purse- Tory Burch_



super fierce!



ChloeMateo said:


> Rag & Bone denim jacket with leather sleeves
> Stylemint t-shirt
> Paige verdugo leggings
> Rag & Bone Newbury boots
> Chanel flap clutch



i love this - so chic and fun!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Today's outfit and accessories



OOH!!! pink pigalles!!!  you rock, BB!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Going green in a BCBG top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.



love the green and black combo!! very elegant jenny!!


----------



## phiphi

today's work OOTD DVF cardi, dots, club monaco skirt (valentino rockstud shoes, but you can't see them lol)


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> zara tee, club monaco skirt and CLs



So chic it's killing me!!!



platinum_girly said:


> My OOTD:



So pretty!  Really love you in girly looks!!



Jokili said:


>



Such a pretty skirt!




rx4dsoul said:


> Work today ( supposed to be a non-working holiday here, but I do still have to work...on the bright side, I get to wear a dress  )
> Dress by Nanette Lepore



Really love the purple/pink combination!!



SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/I]



Super spicy and hot!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Today's outfit and accessories



I'm so madly in love with those hot pink CL's!  Fabulous!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Sunday's outfit for chilling at home and FINALLY welcoming my boyfriend home, in my brand new angora wool and leather vest from Rag & Bone, which I'm just head over heels in love with! 

The jeans are from Topshop, blouse from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, wallet/clutch from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and vintage, and various rings.  If you want more pictures and details about the outfit, please visit my blog!


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> Going green in a BCBG top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.


 
Stunning as always, i particularly love the blouse and skirt!



Jenny Lauren said:


> So pretty! Really love you in girly looks!!


 
Why thankyou m'dear xoxo


----------



## Elsie87

Jenny Lauren said:


> Going green in a BCBG top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.


 
LOVE that green skirt! And the Chanel, of course... 



phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD DVF cardi, dots, club monaco skirt (valentino rockstud shoes, but you can't see them lol)


 
Beautiful as always, *Phi*!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Sunday's outfit for chilling at home and FINALLY welcoming my boyfriend home, in my brand new angora wool and leather vest from Rag & Bone, which I'm just head over heels in love with!
> 
> The jeans are from Topshop, blouse from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, wallet/clutch from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and vintage, and various rings.  If you want more pictures and details about the outfit, please visit my blog!


 
Love the whole look!!!


----------



## Elsie87

More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## KwlAznKid

phiphi said:


> backless bra? i think the SA can help! good luck with this - you're super sweet to do this for your girlfriend!


 

thanks! surprisingly i went to victoria's secret and i was told they no longer carry this item! i went to macy's and they had both backless bras ($50+) and little  sticker-like pads that can be used up to 6 times ($12) so i went with the adhesive option 



while i'm here i'll say all you guys look great today!


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## airborne

fabulous



Jenny Lauren said:


> Going green in a BCBG top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.





phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD DVF cardi, dots, club monaco skirt (valentino rockstud shoes, but you can't see them lol)
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577479_402525403118520_1143802134_n.jpg





justpeachy4397 said:


>


----------



## kiwishopper

Babydoll dress with leggings and Balenciaga Velo in Moutard, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## quynh_1206

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Sunday's outfit for chilling at home and FINALLY welcoming my boyfriend home, in my brand new angora wool and leather vest from Rag & Bone, which I'm just head over heels in love with!
> 
> The jeans are from Topshop, blouse from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, wallet/clutch from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and vintage, and various rings.  If you want more pictures and details about the outfit, please visit my blog!


 
Lovely outfit. Is this the Leigh Jeans from Topshop? The fit looks amazing on you.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

quynh_1206 said:


> Lovely outfit. Is this the Leigh Jeans from Topshop? The fit looks amazing on you.



I do believe it is!  I checked the label and it says "Leigh Moto". Quite possibly the comfiest (and cheapest!!) jeans I own. I have them in three different colours, and definitely want more.  And thank you SO much!


----------



## quynh_1206

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I do believe it is!  I checked the label and it says "Leigh Moto". Quite possibly the comfiest (and cheapest!!) jeans I own. I have them in three different colours, and definitely want more.  And thank you SO much!


 
Cool! Thanks! I have seen a few bloggers wear them (including you) and all look amazing. I will purchase a few in different colors now!


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Fantastic bag, you really have a great handbag collection!


It's paltry compared to some of the collections here , but thanks PG


kiwishopper said:


> Babydoll dress with leggings and Balenciaga Velo in Moutard,


Lovely Bal Kiwi...color is perfect for summer!


Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


your accessories Elsie.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

quynh_1206 said:


> Cool! Thanks! I have seen a few bloggers wear them (including you) and all look amazing. I will purchase a few in different colors now!



You totally should! They're so worth it, and I'm sure you'll look amazing in them as well.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...zara jacket, AE lace cami, Paper denim cloth shorts, London sole flats


----------



## lovemysavior

Love this outfit!


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> So chic it's killing me!!!



aw thank you jenny!!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Sunday's outfit for chilling at home and FINALLY welcoming my boyfriend home, in my brand new angora wool and leather vest from Rag & Bone, which I'm just head over heels in love with!
> 
> The jeans are from Topshop, blouse from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, wallet/clutch from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and vintage, and various rings.  If you want more pictures and details about the outfit, please visit my blog!



this is a really fun outfit!! love the vest and the bracelets



Elsie87 said:


> LOVE that green skirt! And the Chanel, of course...
> 
> Beautiful as always, *Phi*!
> 
> Love the whole look!!!



thank you elsie! you look so so stunning! love your bag. and rings. and top...  



justpeachy4397 said:


>



very cute!



airborne said:


> fabulous



thank you airborne!



kiwishopper said:


> Babydoll dress with leggings and Balenciaga Velo in Moutard, more pictures are on my blog



love the pop of colour of the bag!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara jacket, AE lace cami, Paper denim cloth shorts, London sole flats



fun! i am loving all this yellow today!


----------



## 50wishes

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara jacket, AE lace cami, Paper denim cloth shorts, London sole flats


 Love the shoes on the dog!  And your outfit is cute too!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you 50wishes...she's like me...we both  shoes!


50wishes said:


> Love the shoes on the dog! And your outfit is cute too!!!


 
Thanks Phiphi...Love your mix of dots and zebra!  Unexpected but really nice!


phiphi said:


> fun! i am loving all this yellow today!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> Going green in a BCBG top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.


 
Love this whole outfit!!



phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD DVF cardi, dots, club monaco skirt (valentino rockstud shoes, but you can't see them lol)
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577479_402525403118520_1143802134_n.jpg


 
Love the cardi!!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Sunday's outfit for chilling at home and FINALLY welcoming my boyfriend home, in my brand new angora wool and leather vest from Rag & Bone, which I'm just head over heels in love with!
> 
> The jeans are from Topshop, blouse from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, wallet/clutch from Alexander Wang, bracelets from Balenciaga and vintage, and various rings.  If you want more pictures and details about the outfit, please visit my blog!


 
Love your look!!


Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Cute!!


justpeachy4397 said:


>


 
Looking good!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Babydoll dress with leggings and Balenciaga Velo in Moutard, more pictures are on my blog


 
Love it!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara jacket, AE lace cami, Paper denim cloth shorts, London sole flats


 
Just lovely!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

H&M top/dress
Hudson skinny jeans
Seychelles sandals
MK watch
Bal City


----------



## 50wishes

weibaobai said:


> thank you 50wishes...she's like me...we both  Shoes!
> 
> 
> Thanks phiphi...love your mix of dots and zebra! Unexpected but really nice!


 

lol


----------



## peaceonearth

:O)


----------



## melhon

Banana republic top and jacket
Paige jeans
Steven pembrook booties
Chanel timeless clutch and necklace
And daughter in background.


----------



## juneping




----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> love the green and black combo!! very elegant jenny!!





platinum_girly said:


> Stunning as always, i particularly love the blouse and skirt!





Elsie87 said:


> LOVE that green skirt! And the Chanel, of course...





airborne said:


> fabulous





HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this whole outfit!!



You are all too sweet!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD DVF cardi, dots, club monaco skirt (valentino rockstud shoes, but you can't see them lol)
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577479_402525403118520_1143802134_n.jpg



Love the stripe/polka dot combo!!



Elsie87 said:


> More pics and details in my blog!



Great accessories!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Babydoll dress with leggings and Balenciaga Velo in Moutard, more pictures are on my blog



Really LOVE your blush colored jacket!!!



HeartMyMJs said:


> H&M top/dress



Urghhh, I knew I should have bought that dress!  I debated, hesitated, and left the store empty handed.  Looks fabulous!  Now I have to go back!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

My obsession with tropical print continues. . . Zara jacket and dress.


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Love the stripe/polka dot combo!!
> 
> Great accessories!!!
> 
> Really LOVE your blush colored jacket!!!
> 
> Urghhh, I knew I should have bought that dress!  I debated, hesitated, and left the store empty handed.  Looks fabulous!  Now I have to go back!!!





Jenny Lauren said:


> My obsession with tropical print continues. . . Zara jacket and dress.



thank you jenny!! i ADORE this outfit. a 10! i think it's my favourite on you so far!!


----------



## ame

pavilion said:


> Love your outfit! That dress is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Here's my outfit today even though I'm not sure I like it too much.
> View attachment 1753567


You look AMAZING! 


justpeachy4397 said:


>


I love this!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> My obsession with tropical print continues. . . Zara jacket and dress.



lovely


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 


Today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Jbrand Pants, Rag and Bone top and Alaia shoes


----------



## pavilion

melhon said:
			
		

> Banana republic top and jacket
> Paige jeans
> Steven pembrook booties
> Chanel timeless clutch and necklace
> And daughter in background.



Love your outfit!


----------



## pavilion

I took advantage of the additional 30% off sale that J.Crew is having in stores and stocked up on summer pencil skirts so I wore one today.


----------



## luciabugia

Grocery day! 
More pictures here :
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/light-and-easy-to-grocer-to-grocer.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lunch date with my gals!

H&M dress
TB Revas
Chanel Clutch


----------



## rx4dsoul

pavilion said:
			
		

> I took advantage of the additional 30% off sale that J.Crew is having in stores and stocked up on summer pencil skirts so I wore one today.



Love the color combo!


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Jason Wu for Target dress


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MissDarkEyes said:
			
		

> Jason Wu for Target dress



Cute dress!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cfca22

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lunch date with my gals!
> 
> H&M dress
> TB Revas
> Chanel Clutch



Nice and fresh. Really love your Chanel


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Yesterday's OOTD...






Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cfca22 said:


> Nice and fresh. Really love your Chanel


 
Thank you!!


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Jbrand Pants, Rag and Bone top and Alaia shoes



Great outfit and I LOVE your puppy posing in the background.. SO cute


----------



## Yuriy

I've got a problem - I don't know how to pick proper clothes for me.
What should I do ? How to learn that feeling ?


----------



## xoxoCat

It's been a while since I've logged on! I have to go back and check out everyone's outfits. 






Dress from F21!!


xoxo Cat


----------



## peaceonearth

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday's OOTD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo


you r so pretty!


----------



## peaceonearth

xoxoCat said:


> It's been a while since I've logged on! I have to go back and check out everyone's outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from F21!!
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat


you really look very elegant


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking so fabulous


----------



## virginiaalamode

This weekend, on a particularly rainy day, I wore a maxi skirt (BCBG, scored on clearance at TJ Maxx for $29), gray Helmut Lang sheer top (lots of gray, I know...must be getting inspiration from "50 Shades"), BCBG leather jacket, and Givenchy rain boots. The bag is Balenciaga (It's backwards in the photo) and the earrings are from Etsy. The scarf is vintage Chanel.

Visit/ follow my blog for more info  I also have a Facebook page (link below) and I update it frequently, but I have very few "likes", so it's a work in progress :/


----------



## bry_dee

It's my first time to use this vintage Mulberry scotchgrain bag I got from the mail yesterday  Casual day in the office today: Zara longsleeves polo, Bench jeans (local brand), YSL patent sneakers, Gucci watch and beaded bracelet I got from Hong Kong last year.


----------



## phiphi

melhon said:


> Banana republic top and jacket
> Paige jeans
> Steven pembrook booties
> Chanel timeless clutch and necklace
> And daughter in background.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755740



aww! so cute!



juneping said:


>



love the jacket!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Love the stripe/polka dot combo!!



thank you jenny!



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



so pretty!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Jbrand Pants, Rag and Bone top and Alaia shoes



great jeans!



pavilion said:


> I took advantage of the additional 30% off sale that J.Crew is having in stores and stocked up on summer pencil skirts so I wore one today.
> View attachment 1756062



this is so cute! love it!! trying to behave with this sale ... trying.. 



luciabugia said:


> Grocery day!
> More pictures here :
> http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/light-and-easy-to-grocer-to-grocer.html
> 
> View attachment 1756093



you're the chicest grocery shopper L!! great outfit!



MissDarkEyes said:


> Jason Wu for Target dress
> 
> View attachment 1756484



ooh pretty dress!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday's OOTD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo



love the colours!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so fabulous



great dress!!!


----------



## phiphi

xoxoCat said:


> It's been a while since I've logged on! I have to go back and check out everyone's outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from F21!!
> 
> xoxo Cat



cat you look adorable!



virginiaalamode said:


> This weekend, on a particularly rainy day, I wore a maxi skirt (BCBG, scored on clearance at TJ Maxx for $29), gray Helmut Lang sheer top (lots of gray, I know...must be getting inspiration from "50 Shades"), BCBG leather jacket, and Givenchy rain boots. The bag is Balenciaga (It's backwards in the photo) and the earrings are from Etsy. The scarf is vintage Chanel.
> 
> Visit/ follow my blog for more info  I also have a Facebook page (link below) and I update it frequently, but I have very few "likes", so it's a work in progress :/



wow what a great score! very cute outfit!



bry_dee said:


> It's my first time to use this vintage Mulberry scotchgrain bag I got from the mail yesterday  Casual day in the office today: Zara longsleeves polo, Bench jeans (local brand), YSL patent sneakers, Gucci watch and beaded bracelet I got from Hong Kong last year.



oh i love this! that is a very cool office look. two thumbs up!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Lunch date with my gals!
> 
> H&M dress
> TB Revas
> Chanel Clutch



you look fantastic!! what a great dress. and love the clutch!


----------



## bry_dee

phiphi said:


> oh i love this! that is a very cool office look. two thumbs up!



Thank you *phiphi*! I love your photos in your blog. Wish I could take more pictures in cooler places than my next door cabinet LOL


----------



## phiphi

bry_dee said:


> Thank you *phiphi*! I love your photos in your blog. Wish I could take more pictures in cooler places than my next door cabinet LOL



aw thanks bry_dee!! it doesn't matter if there is a cabinet! i wanna see your outfits! you have fantastic style!!


----------



## phiphi

in DVF leron dress and CL burlina today


----------



## bry_dee

Thank you so much. =) I'm partial towards stripes so that is a very cool skirt for me, though my eyes went straight to the bracelet!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...zara tee, madewell shorts, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks shalomjude! 


shalomjude said:


> Great outfit and I LOVE your puppy posing in the background.. SO cute


----------



## pavilion

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Lunch date with my gals!
> 
> H&M dress
> TB Revas
> Chanel Clutch
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/add496b8a9054e3bb877c01.jpg/



That dress looks gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:
			
		

> you look fantastic!! what a great dress. and love the clutch!



Thanks phiphi!




			
				pavilion said:
			
		

> That dress looks gorgeous!



Thank you!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

It was a black and white kind of a day yesterday! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> great dress!!!


 
Thankyou 



phiphi said:


> in DVF leron dress and CL burlina today


 
Lovely bracelet.



kiwishopper said:


> It was a black and white kind of a day yesterday! More pictures are on my blog


 
Aah that bag again, j'adore!


----------



## airborne

amazing photo (loving the waterfalls) - actually love the theme of all your photos - nice pop from your bag as well, classy for sure



kiwishopper said:


> It was a black and white kind of a day yesterday! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> you're the chicest grocery shopper L!! great outfit!



Thanks, darling! If I have to visit 3 stores to complete my shopping list, I better do it in style, right?


----------



## luciabugia

platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so fabulous



Love black maxi!


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> in DVF leron dress and CL burlina today



Love stripes! Need a stripe skirt too


----------



## luciabugia

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara tee, madewell shorts, CL shoes



Gorgeous!  You'd look gorgeous even in a potato sack!


----------



## luciabugia

kiwishopper said:


> It was a black and white kind of a day yesterday! More pictures are on my blog



Black, white and a touch of red.. great combo!


----------



## luciabugia

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday's OOTD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara with the exception of the clutch... which is from Aldo



Hot pink and electric blue is super gorgeous!


----------



## luciabugia

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the cuff.. look so vintage


----------



## nic_blue

SongbirdDiva said:


> My OOTD today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dress- Asos; Shoes- Zara; Purse- Tory Burch_


 
love you hair


----------



## luciabugia

Black lace blazer and white jeans from my blog entry 
Pictures here : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/black-white-and-lace.html


----------



## jessicalistic

Yuriy said:
			
		

> I've got a problem - I don't know how to pick proper clothes for me.
> What should I do ? How to learn that feeling ?



Start safe and experiment slowly. Set up a basic wardrobe that fits you well and that you feel comfortable in. Think basic jeans/pants with white/black/grey tops (there are lots out there in different textures with subtle detailing). If you stick to just one store you like, it's also easier, as things tend to be in line with each other in terms of style. Less work for you!

Then experiment with things like Inexpensive accessories and cardigans/scarves - small investments. It's easier to develop your own style by testing and trying colours and textures separately and then combining later once you know what makes you happy and suits you. 

I use the outfits I see on here as inspiration. Then I stand in front of the mirror, pick one thing, add another and another, swap some things, put on shoes, swap again...until eventually I see something that makes sense. 

Stores like Nordstrom can set you up with a free personal shopper to help you get started. H&M in Holland has them as well. Sometimes encouragement from someone else is all you need.


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Wow what a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that is too cute! Is she all black? I hope my Poppy grows up to be as beautiful as Onyx is
> 
> My OOTD:



Thanks
She is! And born on Halloween! LOL
I love getting inspiration from all of your photos! I'm just a "lurker". Maybe I'll post pics one day. Just don't have anyone to take a pic and I'm awful at self portraits.


----------



## platinum_girly

luciabugia said:


> Love black maxi!


 
Thankyou dear xoxo



luciabugia said:


> Black lace blazer and white jeans from my blog entry
> Pictures here : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/black-white-and-lace.html
> 
> View attachment 1757537


 
Such a beautiful look, i love that blazer 



twdavis said:


> Thanks
> She is! And born on Halloween! LOL
> I love getting inspiration from all of your photos! I'm just a "lurker". Maybe I'll post pics one day. Just don't have anyone to take a pic and I'm awful at self portraits.


 
Oh wow, that is so cute, how old is she now? 
You should totally take pics for this thread, have you got one of those self timer thingies on your camera? I always love to see what everybody is wearing xoxo


----------



## P.Y.T.

jessicalistic said:


> Love those shoes! Did they come this way or do you have two pair?


 
I'm just now seeing this! LOL, they're black on one side and red on the other.


----------



## P.Y.T.

OMG, I have alot of catching up to do...You ladies are killin' it.


----------



## jessicalistic

twdavis said:
			
		

> Thanks
> She is! And born on Halloween! LOL
> I love getting inspiration from all of your photos! I'm just a "lurker". Maybe I'll post pics one day. Just don't have anyone to take a pic and I'm awful at self portraits.



I feel you here. I'm intimidated by the photo quality. Mine are usually taken in the bathroom at work. Haha!


----------



## juneping




----------



## phiphi

bry_dee said:


> Thank you so much. =) I'm partial towards stripes so that is a very cool skirt for me, though my eyes went straight to the bracelet!



aww! thanks bry!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...zara tee, madewell shorts, CL shoes



oooh! you reminded me to dust off my joli noeuds!!  lovely outfit!



kiwishopper said:


> It was a black and white kind of a day yesterday! More pictures are on my blog



great bag!



luciabugia said:


> Love stripes! Need a stripe skirt too





luciabugia said:


> Black lace blazer and white jeans from my blog entry
> Pictures here : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/black-white-and-lace.html
> 
> View attachment 1757537



thank you! love the white jeans on you! very fresh!



juneping said:


>



love the scarf!!


----------



## phiphi

zara head to toe.. :shame:


----------



## twdavis

jessicalistic said:


> I feel you here. I'm intimidated by the photo quality. Mine are usually taken in the bathroom at work. Haha!



I don't even have a good mirror in a bathroom I did just get an iPad2. Hoping to figure out if that may be an easier way for me to post!


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou dear xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful look, i love that blazer
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that is so cute, how old is she now?
> You should totally take pics for this thread, have you got one of those self timer thingies on your camera? I always love to see what everybody is wearing xoxo



She'll be 8 this year. 
I'm gonna try to figure out if it may be easier to post from my iPad2! Then I'll see if I can get a good pic somehow


----------



## DC-Cutie

**in my RuPal voice** You betta WORK! * Phi*, you look so chic!  Love it!



phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Oh my goodness, I take a break for 2 days and I feel like I've missed so much!  Wow, I really love all of the outfits that have been posted (there are just too many fabulous photos to comment on)!  Thank you so very much for all of the lovely comments!!  

Two 90 year old men checked me out yesterday wearing this BCBG dress. I was feeling pretty good all day (wow, that's sad)!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...F21 silk tee, All Saints Chinos, YSL Shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Aww thanks Luciabugia..  You're a very chic lady yourself!


luciabugia said:


> Gorgeous! You'd look gorgeous even in a potato sack!


----------



## weibaobai

Yea the Joli Noeuds are beautiful but oh sooo uncomfortable that I rarely wear them.  
Btw, your red zara jacket is super cute on you!! What a lovely burst of color!  



phiphi said:


> oooh! you reminded me to dust off my joli noeuds!!  lovely outfit!


----------



## mainguyen504

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...F21 silk tee, All Saints Chinos, YSL Shoes



Wow! Love your hair and blog. How do you get your hair to have so much volume?? Is there a tutorial on your blog?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juneping said:


>


 
Love it!!


phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:


 
Always looking good!!  Love the entire outfit!!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...F21 silk tee, All Saints Chinos, YSL Shoes


 
Your whole outfit is amazing!!


----------



## jessicalistic

twdavis said:
			
		

> I don't even have a good mirror in a bathroom I did just get an iPad2. Hoping to figure out if that may be an easier way for me to post!



AND I always use my phone. I basically gave up


----------



## jessicalistic

After over a week of holiday, I'm relishing in the eye candy you guys have been posting during my sunny getaway. Everyone looks great! I promised myself I would take pics of all my holiday outfits, but...I didn't. 

I did, however, buy a new skirt! You can't really see the total blinding brightness of the neon from my ill-captured pics, but believe me when I say it's truly electric.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Went a bit grungy but with a splash of color...





Whole outfit is from Zara except the shoes- Ysl


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> **in my RuPal voice** You betta WORK! * Phi*, you look so chic!  Love it!



:giggles: you are so sweet. thank you DC!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Oh my goodness, I take a break for 2 days and I feel like I've missed so much!  Wow, I really love all of the outfits that have been posted (there are just too many fabulous photos to comment on)!  Thank you so very much for all of the lovely comments!!
> 
> Two 90 year old men checked me out yesterday wearing this BCBG dress. I was feeling pretty good all day (wow, that's sad)!



well deserved lovely comments! you look fantastic!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...F21 silk tee, All Saints Chinos, YSL Shoes



very nice tee!! love the florals!



weibaobai said:


> Yea the Joli Noeuds are beautiful but oh sooo uncomfortable that I rarely wear them.
> Btw, your red zara jacket is super cute on you!! What a lovely burst of color!



thank you wei!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Always looking good!!  Love the entire outfit!!!
> 
> Your whole outfit is amazing!!



thank you hearmymjs!! 



jessicalistic said:


> After over a week of holiday, I'm relishing in the eye candy you guys have been posting during my sunny getaway. Everyone looks great! I promised myself I would take pics of all my holiday outfits, but...I didn't.
> 
> I did, however, buy a new skirt! You can't really see the total blinding brightness of the neon from my ill-captured pics, but believe me when I say it's truly electric.



loving the pop of neon!! what a great skirt!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Went a bit grungy but with a splash of color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole outfit is from Zara except the shoes- Ysl



shirt twins! love the tributes.


----------



## glitter8188

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...F21 silk tee, All Saints Chinos, YSL Shoes



Omg I have this top! I always get compliments on it. I'm sure you do too. Great pics!


----------



## susu1978

Me today out with
Dorothy perkins jumper,zara cardigan,christian louboutin shoes and lv speedy


----------



## weibaobai

Hello mainguyen~  Thank you!  No, I don't have a tutorial on my blog for my hair...but what I have learned to use is HOT CURLERS!!  It makes so much difference in the volume.  Also, back combing the crown in the key!  Hope that helps!



mainguyen504 said:


> Wow! Love your hair and blog. How do you get your hair to have so much volume?? Is there a tutorial on your blog?


----------



## jaijai1012

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> After over a week of holiday, I'm relishing in the eye candy you guys have been posting during my sunny getaway. Everyone looks great! I promised myself I would take pics of all my holiday outfits, but...I didn't.
> 
> I did, however, buy a new skirt! You can't really see the total blinding brightness of the neon from my ill-captured pics, but believe me when I say it's truly electric.



OH.EM.GEE. How freakin' gorgeous are you?!!!!!
You are such a beautiful person with an even more beautiful heart to match.


----------



## jessicalistic

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> OH.EM.GEE. How freakin' gorgeous are you?!!!!!
> You are such a beautiful person with an even more beautiful heart to match.



Wow, thanks! That was a great message to start off my weekend


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> zara head to toe.. :shame:


 
OMG that blazer is GORGEOUS!!!!



twdavis said:


> She'll be 8 this year.
> I'm gonna try to figure out if it may be easier to post from my iPad2! Then I'll see if I can get a good pic somehow


 
Cats really are the best (but sssh don't tell my dog, lol!)
Although honestly Poppy is a terror, she is going through a faze at the minute where she will only really have fuss from my little girl, she rubs around her, arches her back and purrs constantly when she is around 
Yes, work on getting a pic, i am sure you will look fabulous 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Oh my goodness, I take a break for 2 days and I feel like I've missed so much! Wow, I really love all of the outfits that have been posted (there are just too many fabulous photos to comment on)! Thank you so very much for all of the lovely comments!!
> 
> Two 90 year old men checked me out yesterday wearing this BCBG dress. I was feeling pretty good all day (wow, that's sad)!


 
...and again you look great, you really work your style 
LOL seniors are the funniest, you wouldn't believe the things that i have seen our ladies get up to when they have had a few tipples....


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## couture2387

Jeans, Jacket, Scarf: Old Navy
Shoes: Target
Watch: MK
Bracelets: Random
Tank top: F21


----------



## cfca22

couture2387 said:


> Jeans, Jacket, Scarf: Old Navy
> Shoes: Target
> Watch: MK
> Bracelets: Random
> Tank top: F21



Love you outfit


----------



## kiwishopper

My outfit for yesterday! More on my blog


----------



## jessicalistic

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend everybody!



This is officially my favorite outfit on you that I've seen so far! Colors and prints are awesome on you! And I love the accessories. You should do bold prints more often. They really bring out a lively flair


----------



## jessicalistic

couture2387 said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/70087797@N05/7379421740/
> 
> Jeans, Jacket, Scarf: Old Navy
> Shoes: Target
> Watch: MK
> Bracelets: Random
> Tank top: F21



Super cute and casual combo! And good for all seasons too. Great 

Love to see people rocking truly affordable and chic outfits BTW.


----------



## platinum_girly

jessicalistic said:


> This is officially my favorite outfit on you that I've seen so far! Colors and prints are awesome on you! And I love the accessories. You should do bold prints more often. They really bring out a lively flair


 
Thankyou so much for your comments and opinion, i really do agree that colours and bold prints are very eye catching and flattering, i am also wearing more dresses lately as i am finding shorts and jeans to be uncomfortable


----------



## jessicalistic

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much for your comments and opinion, i really do agree that colours and bold prints are very eye catching and flattering, i am also wearing more dresses lately as i am finding shorts and jeans to be uncomfortable



Not to mention dresses are so easy. One thing from the closet and go! You can't fight something that's quick AND cute


----------



## jessicalistic

Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today. 
Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
Shorts: STS
Shoes: Steve Madden 
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade




I love puff sleeves! Granny chic


----------



## jessicalistic

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> My outfit for yesterday! More on my blog



Cute shoes and toes!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!


 
Love this gp!! It looks great on you!!!



couture2387 said:


> Jeans, Jacket, Scarf: Old Navy
> Shoes: Target
> Watch: MK
> Bracelets: Random
> Tank top: F21


 
Love your outfit!!



jessicalistic said:


> Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today.
> Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
> Shorts: STS
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade
> 
> View attachment 1759907
> 
> 
> I love puff sleeves! Granny chic


 
I love all the pop of colors!! You look great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nordstrom top
Romeo & Juliet Couture skinny jeans
Boutique 9 sandals
Chanel clutch


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jessicalistic said:


> After over a week of holiday, I'm relishing in the eye candy you guys have been posting during my sunny getaway. Everyone looks great! I promised myself I would take pics of all my holiday outfits, but...I didn't.
> 
> I did, however, buy a new skirt! You can't really see the total blinding brightness of the neon from my ill-captured pics, but believe me when I say it's truly electric.



OMG, I absolutely LOVE your skirt!  The color and cut are fabulous.  That cut makes your legs look killer!  Welcome back!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!



This might be my most favourite look of yours!!!  The color, the cut, the print, the accessories. . .all perfection!  You look so fabulous!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jessicalistic said:


> Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today.
> Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
> Shorts: STS
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade
> 
> View attachment 1759907
> 
> 
> I love puff sleeves! Granny chic



I really like the colors in this outfit.  The pink, yellow and blue look so great together.  Great styling!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Nordstrom top
> Romeo & Juliet Couture skinny jeans
> Boutique 9 sandals
> Chanel clutch



I am so in love with your Chanel clutch.  I've been dying to get one since they came out, but I need to do a little more saving first.  It's so versatile with the strap that can tuck inside.  You're entire outfit is really pretty!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> I am so in love with your Chanel clutch. I've been dying to get one since they came out, but I need to do a little more saving first. It's so versatile with the strap that can tuck inside. You're entire outfit is really pretty!


 
Thank you!! I was lucky to get the clutch before the price increase. You will love it!!


----------



## jessicalistic

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Nordstrom top
> Romeo & Juliet Couture skinny jeans
> Boutique 9 sandals
> Chanel clutch



Great top! Love the print with true blue jeans.


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> OMG, I absolutely LOVE your skirt!  The color and cut are fabulous.  That cut makes your legs look killer!  Welcome back!



Thanks! I was ecstatic to find something pleated that was actually flattering. Usually it doesn't really work out, despite my greatest efforts.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> Great top! Love the print with true blue jeans.



Thank you!


----------



## ninja_please




----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!


You look lovely in that dress!



couture2387 said:


> Jeans, Jacket, Scarf: Old Navy
> Shoes: Target
> Watch: MK
> Bracelets: Random
> Tank top: F21


Great picture!



kiwishopper said:


> My outfit for yesterday! More on my blog


Pretty skirt!



jessicalistic said:


> Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today.
> Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
> Shorts: STS
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade
> 
> View attachment 1759907
> 
> 
> 
> I love puff sleeves! Granny chic


LOVE..


----------



## phiphi

susu1978 said:


> Me today out with
> Dorothy perkins jumper,zara cardigan,christian louboutin shoes and lv speedy



you look so sleek!!



platinum_girly said:


> OMG that blazer is GORGEOUS!!!!





platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!



thank you gorgeous! that dress is beyond fantastic on you! happy to see you in bold prints!



couture2387 said:


> Jeans, Jacket, Scarf: Old Navy
> Shoes: Target
> Watch: MK
> Bracelets: Random
> Tank top: F21



totally fun! great look.



kiwishopper said:


> My outfit for yesterday! More on my blog



love the bag!



jessicalistic said:


> Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today.
> Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
> Shorts: STS
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade
> 
> View attachment 1759907
> 
> 
> I love puff sleeves! Granny chic



great colour plays! you look fab!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Nordstrom top
> Romeo & Juliet Couture skinny jeans
> Boutique 9 sandals
> Chanel clutch



this is such a great look - love the colour of the jeans!



ninja_please said:


>



adorable!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today:

F21 shirt
Zara white jeans
Zara heels
Zara large tote


----------



## Sass

P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote



Oh gorgeous, I love this outfit!!!


----------



## katniss

P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote



love it


----------



## jessicalistic

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote



Beautiful and classy. I love the colours together. So subtle and yet bold. I might have to copy this


----------



## Elsie87

Today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:
			
		

> this is such a great look - love the colour of the jeans!
> 
> adorable!



Thanks phiphi!!!




			
				P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote



Looking good PYT!!




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute outfit!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Flip88

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today.
> Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
> Shorts: STS
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade
> 
> I love puff sleeves! Granny chic



Love your choice of colors


----------



## platinum_girly

jessicalistic said:


> Not to mention dresses are so easy. One thing from the closet and go! You can't fight something that's quick AND cute


 
Again i completely agree, they are just so easy breezy and comfortable, i have been loving the colours and prints that i have been seeing around for this summer too 



jessicalistic said:


> Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today.
> Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
> Shorts: STS
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade
> 
> View attachment 1759907
> 
> 
> 
> I love puff sleeves! Granny chic


 
Love the way that you incorporated the necklace in with the bag, so cute!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this gp!! It looks great on you!!!


 
Thanks girl xoxo



HeartMyMJs said:


> Nordstrom top
> Romeo & Juliet Couture skinny jeans
> Boutique 9 sandals
> Chanel clutch


 
Fabulous! Hope all is well with baby? 



Jenny Lauren said:


> This might be my most favourite look of yours!!! The color, the cut, the print, the accessories. . .all perfection! You look so fabulous!


 
Thankyou Jenny, hopefully i will be doing looks like this more often 



P.Y.T. said:


> You look lovely in that dress!


 
Thanks girl xoxo



phiphi said:


> thank you gorgeous! that dress is beyond fantastic on you! happy to see you in bold prints!


 
You are so incredibly sweet 



P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote


 
Hot! LOVE the jeans!


----------



## susu1978

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote



Love the outfit,super sleek


----------



## susu1978

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love your bal so summery n your finger candy


----------



## dd82

Halston Dress
Chanel Clutch
Louboutin Peep Toes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Loving polka dots right now...Joe Fresh blouse, Club Monaco skirt.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

P.Y.T. said:


> Today:F21 shirt, Zara white jeans, Zara heels, Zara large tote



*PYT*, Such a super chic, classic look!



dd82 said:


> Halston Dress, Chanel Clutch, Louboutin Peep Toes
> View attachment 1760660



*DD82*, Very pretty!  The color of your dress is stunning!


----------



## phiphi

P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote



you are SO chic and classy. i LOVE this outfit!



Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



love this Elsie! the colours are so fun!



dd82 said:


> Halston Dress
> Chanel Clutch
> Louboutin Peep Toes
> 
> View attachment 1760660



you look fantastic!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Loving polka dots right now...Joe Fresh blouse, Club Monaco skirt.



i'm girl crushing on polka dots too - joe fresh is awesome, isn't it? love this outfit jenny! you look adorable!


----------



## phiphi

happy father's day - outfit today isn't me, it's mr. P with the outfit i got him for father's day at zara men's


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love that look!


----------



## XCCX

jessicalistic said:


> After over a week of holiday, I'm relishing in the eye candy you guys have been posting during my sunny getaway. Everyone looks great! I promised myself I would take pics of all my holiday outfits, but...I didn't.
> 
> I did, however, buy a new skirt! You can't really see the total blinding brightness of the neon from my ill-captured pics, but believe me when I say it's truly electric.


 
WOW!!! I LOVE the skirt! Please tell me where you got it from, I think I need it in my life!


----------



## cascherping

Beautiful color on you!


dd82 said:


> Halston Dress
> Chanel Clutch
> Louboutin Peep Toes
> 
> View attachment 1760660



Love the polka dots! I really wanted to check out Joe Fresh when I was in NYC last week but unfortunately ran out of time.


Jenny Lauren said:


> Loving polka dots right now...Joe Fresh blouse, Club Monaco skirt.



Great jacket - love the elbow patches!


phiphi said:


> happy father's day - outfit today isn't me, it's mr. P with the outfit i got him for father's day at zara men's



Such a great, relaxed & chic look!


angelastoel said:


>



Gorgeous classic outfit!


P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote



Great accessories!


Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow everyone looks fabulous.  You all are so inspirational.  This is my look today.  Forever 21 top and jeans and Jessica Simpson heels.


----------



## schauli

for more photos check out my blog: http://sallychauli.blogspot.ca/


----------



## cfca22

lovemysavior said:


> Wow everyone looks fabulous.  You all are so inspirational.  This is my look today.  Forever 21 top and jeans and Jessica Simpson heels.
> 
> View attachment 1761174



Sexy mama


----------



## lovemysavior

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Sexy mama



Lol...thank u...*blushing*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jacket - J. Crew
Jeans - Gap
Handbag - J. Crew
Shoes - Sam Edelman


----------



## DC-Cutie

Perfect, as always 


P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> F21 shirt
> Zara white jeans
> Zara heels
> Zara large tote


----------



## glitter8188

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Jacket - J. Crew
> Jeans - Gap
> Handbag - J. Crew
> Shoes - Sam Edelman



LOVE the shoes!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking great ladies!!! 
I'm so jealous of all the ladies sporting spring/summery type outfits. The weather here in Sydney is freeeeeezing!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And here are my last couple of outfits:


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Everyone* looks FAABBB!
Lively colors, lotsa great accessories and even more awesome bags.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sunday:

F21 top
F21 flared jeans
Zara large tote
Zara heels




















*LOL, that's my sister sneaking up on me!*


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Jacket - J. Crew
> Jeans - Gap
> Handbag - J. Crew
> Shoes - Sam Edelman


 
Cayute! I need those yellow skinnies and sandals in my life..


----------



## P.Y.T.

katniss said:


> love it


 


jessicalistic said:


> Beautiful and classy. I love the colours together. So subtle and yet bold. I might have to copy this


 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks phiphi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good PYT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you!



susu1978 said:


> Love the outfit,super sleek


Thanks love..



Jenny Lauren said:


> *PYT*, Such a super chic, classic look!
> 
> 
> 
> *DD82*, Very pretty! The color of your dress is stunning!


Thank you!



phiphi said:


> you are SO chic and classy. i LOVE this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> love this Elsie! the colours are so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm girl crushing on polka dots too - joe fresh is awesome, isn't it? love this outfit jenny! you look adorable!


Thank you!



cascherping said:


> Beautiful color on you!
> 
> 
> Love the polka dots! I really wanted to check out Joe Fresh when I was in NYC last week but unfortunately ran out of time.
> 
> 
> Great jacket - love the elbow patches!
> 
> 
> Such a great, relaxed & chic look!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous classic outfit!
> 
> 
> Great accessories!


 
Thanks alot!


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> Perfect, as always


 
Thanks alot miss lady..


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Loving polka dots right now...Joe Fresh blouse, Club Monaco skirt.



Love that blouse! And a great polka dot color too. It's usually all black and white...


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Loving polka dots right now...Joe Fresh blouse, Club Monaco skirt.



By the way, I really like your belt. Is it part of the blouse or separate? I'm always searching for belts with subtle/no buckle.


----------



## jessicalistic

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/06/outfit-reo-pants-20.html



Lady, I just want that hair! 

Cute print pants too


----------



## jessicalistic

xactreality said:
			
		

> WOW!!! I LOVE the skirt! Please tell me where you got it from, I think I need it in my life!



I wish I could, but it was some random store in Naples that sold a lot of Pinko. I will check the tag for you, but when I tried looking up the brand online for a colleague, I came up empty handed. So sad. I think everyone should have one


----------



## jessicalistic

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Jacket - J. Crew
> Jeans - Gap
> Handbag - J. Crew
> Shoes - Sam Edelman



Great colours and love the shoes. Sam Edelman makes the best sandals, right?! So cute and comfy.


----------



## jessicalistic

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Looking great ladies!!!
> I'm so jealous of all the ladies sporting spring/summery type outfits. The weather here in Sydney is freeeeeezing!



just wait until December and you'll be on the flip side


----------



## jessicalistic

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Sunday:
> 
> F21 top
> F21 flared jeans
> Zara large tote
> Zara heels
> 
> LOL, that's my sister sneaking up on me!



Great! Nothing to say but great!


----------



## MissIndependent

Havent been in here for a really long time


----------



## MissIndependent

And more


----------



## rx4dsoul

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> And more



Love all your looks .


----------



## juneping




----------



## MissIndependent

rx4dsoul said:


> Love all your looks .



 Thank you!


----------



## luciabugia

Happy Monday all!  Hope you all had a great Father's Day weekend 
From my blog post today, more pictures here : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/windy-day-inspired.html


----------



## quynh_1206

angelastoel said:


>


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## quynh_1206

jessicalistic said:


> Casual wish-it-were-warmer outfit today.
> Sweater: COS (sale is on!)
> Shorts: STS
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Necklaces: Old Navy and Fair Trade
> 
> View attachment 1759907
> 
> 
> I love puff sleeves! Granny chic


 
I LOVE this whole outfit. The colors are so pretty today. I may have to copy you and go get those flats! They're so pretty!


----------



## quynh_1206

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!


 
What a pretty dress!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Forgot to post this over the weekend...
Dotty 






More pics & info on my blog


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From this weeekend's "Northside"-festival in Århus, Denmark:


----------



## kiwishopper

Warm weekend I was actually able to wear a sun dress! More pictures on my blog


----------



## airborne

loving the pretty summer colors everyone - DC - you rocked that scarf great color combo to your look!!



DC-Cutie said:


> Jacket - J. Crew
> Jeans - Gap
> Handbag - J. Crew
> Shoes - Sam Edelman





SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this over the weekend...
> Dotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics & info on my blog





kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I was actually able to wear a sun dress! More pictures on my blog


awesome dress!


----------



## kiwishopper

*airborne *
Thanks for the lovely comment! (visited your blog agian, I have the same neon pants from Zara though lol)


----------



## airborne

thanks dear, you're a sweetieheart, yep, I brought those from mango sometime early last year in like every color x 


kiwishopper said:


> *airborne *
> Thanks for the lovely comment! (visited your blog agian, I have the same neon pants from Zara though lol)


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Warm weekend I was actually able to wear a sun dress! More pictures on my blog



Lovely dress Kiwi


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jessicalistic said:


> Love that blouse! And a great polka dot color too. It's usually all black and white...



Thanks so much!!!



jessicalistic said:


> By the way, I really like your belt. Is it part of the blouse or separate? I'm always searching for belts with subtle/no buckle.



I agree, it's really hard to find simple belts.  This one is from Club Monaco from a few years back.  I'm always on the hunt for similar ones.  I will definitely let you know if I find any!



phiphi said:


> I'm girl crushing on polka dots too - joe fresh is awesome, isn't it? love this outfit jenny! you look adorable!



Thank you!  I've just recently started shopping at Joe Fresh.  I don't know what took me so long!



cascherping said:


> Love the polka dots! I really wanted to check out Joe Fresh when I was in NYC last week but unfortunately ran out of time.



Thanks!!  Joe Fresh is really good for inexpensive basics.  They have good quality t-shirts, shorts, sandals and blouses for really cheap prices.  Hopefully, you have a chance to visit next time.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better!  Found this dress last week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ Your dress is HOT!!!!  

**wonders why I can never find the pieces in my H&M  **


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here are my last couple of outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*Brasilian Babe*, you have the most insane shoe collection!  I would kill to raid your closet!  Those Dior's are fabulous!



DC-Cutie said:


> Jacket - J. Crew
> Jeans - Gap
> Handbag - J. Crew
> Shoes - Sam Edelman



*DC Cutie*, what a chic outfit!  Really love the green and yellow accessories!



P.Y.T. said:


> Sunday:
> 
> F21 top
> F21 flared jeans
> Zara large tote
> Zara heels



*PYT*, I really love this outfit on you!  It feels almost a little 70's.  The cut of those jeans is fantastic and makes your legs look a mile long!



kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I was actually able to wear a sun dress! More pictures on my blog



*Kiwishopper*, such a pretty dress!  I really love the colors and the print!


----------



## platinum_girly

quynh_1206 said:


> What a pretty dress!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this over the weekend...
> Dotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics & info on my blog


 
HOT!



Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better! Found this dress last week.


 
You have the nicest pieces from H&M


----------



## jessicalistic

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> Havent been in here for a really long time



Love those silver studded shoes!


----------



## jessicalistic

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> And more



That first dress is so pretty on you  Love the outfit


----------



## jessicalistic

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> I LOVE this whole outfit. The colors are so pretty today. I may have to copy you and go get those flats! They're so pretty!



I HIGHLY recommend those flats. Super comfy and affordable as well (of course they won't last for years, but yeah). It's hard for me to find flattering flats, and I'm very happy with these.


----------



## jessicalistic

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this over the weekend...
> Dotty
> 
> More pics & info on my blog



Cute! I have polka dot tights and a red skirt like that. I'm feeling inspired


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better!  Found this dress last week.



That was NOT in trend when I went this weekend! Poop. I did venture into peplum tops though. To be continued...

Love that clutch by the way. I've never had a compact hard side clutch, but I'm probably going to venture there with the H&M collaboration in Nov. Why not?


----------



## DC-Cutie

glitter8188 said:


> LOVE the shoes!



Thank you very much 



P.Y.T. said:


> Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL, that's my sister sneaking up on me!*



I need the necklace!!!  The whole outfit actually 



P.Y.T. said:


> Cayute! I need those yellow skinnies and sandals in my life..



Thanks, Doll



jessicalistic said:


> Great colours and love the shoes. Sam Edelman makes the best sandals, right?! So cute and comfy.



Yes, they are so comfortable.  I walked all around NYC in them! 



caroulemapoulen said:


> From this weeekend's "Northside"-festival in Århus, Denmark:



You have the best handbags, I look at your blog often to see your new goodies 



airborne said:


> loving the pretty summer colors everyone - DC - you rocked that scarf great color combo to your look!!



Thanks.  For a second, I thought I had on too many colors.



Jenny Lauren said:


> *DC Cutie*, what a chic outfit!  Really love the green and yellow accessories!



Thank you so much,* Lauren*.


----------



## platinum_girly

Chinese laundry sandals.


----------



## kcf68

Cute outfit and Congrats on your pregnancy.  You will have to show some celebrity bump outfits


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DC-Cutie said:


> You have the best handbags, I look at your blog often to see your new goodies



Awwww, thank you SO much! My handbags are my babies (plus my shoes, haha, and and and....) so I'm so glad you like them!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Vince tee, ALC skirt, Pedro Garcia booties


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Vince tee, ALC skirt, Pedro Garcia booties




your fur baby takes away attention with her booties :giggles: I was laughing at them in another pic. Too cute!


----------



## jessicalistic

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Chinese laundry sandals.



Loving the curls today - so cute!


----------



## Machick333

From london yesterday


----------



## melodysaw

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better!  Found this dress last week.



the dress is very pretty on you.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Fabulosity...yes...mei always steals the show!!  



~Fabulousity~ said:


> your fur baby takes away attention with her booties :giggles: I was laughing at them in another pic. Too cute!


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/call-my-name.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better!  Found this dress last week.



Love your dress!!!


----------



## Hope01

*Jenny Lauren* I love your Jimmy Choo clutch, beautiful!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jokili said:
			
		

> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/call-my-name.html



Very cute and fresh - like spring.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Machick333 said:
			
		

> From london yesterday



Love the shoes!!!


----------



## cfca22

Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/call-my-name.html



Super cute


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better!  Found this dress last week.



This is GORGEOUS! I would never have guessed that it's from H&M... went there today and didn't see anything like this. Love it!


----------



## ninja_please

What I wore for work today (I don't usually post work outfits, but they're a lot better than my weekend outfits!):


----------



## ninja_please

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better!  Found this dress last week.



That dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## platinum_girly

kcf68 said:


> Cute outfit and Congrats on your pregnancy. You will have to show some celebrity bump outfits


 
Thanks babe, we are so excited! 



jessicalistic said:


> Loving the curls today - so cute!


 
Thanks girl, you are so sweet


----------



## DC-Cutie

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks babe, we are so excited!



OMG!  I just saw in your siggy that you're with child!  Congratulations!


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG! I just saw in your siggy that you're with child! Congratulations!


 
Awww thanks so much


----------



## Jenny Lauren

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ Your dress is HOT!!!!
> 
> **wonders why I can never find the pieces in my H&M  **





platinum_girly said:


> You have the nicest pieces from H&M





melodysaw said:


> the dress is very pretty on you.





rx4dsoul said:


> Love your dress!!!





Hope01 said:


> *Jenny Lauren* I love your Jimmy Choo clutch, beautiful!





margaritaxmix said:


> This is GORGEOUS! I would never have guessed that it's from H&M... went there today and didn't see anything like this. Love it!





ninja_please said:


> That dress looks amazing on you!



Thank you so much ladies.  You are all very sweet!



jessicalistic said:


> That was NOT in trend when I went this weekend! Poop. I did venture into peplum tops though. To be continued...
> 
> Love that clutch by the way. I've never had a compact hard side clutch, but I'm probably going to venture there with the H&M collaboration in Nov. Why not?



Thanks!!!  Can't wait to see you rocking a peplum!  I totally agree about the Anna Della Russo for H&M clutches this November...I love them!  I'll definitely be getting one too!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Stripe on stripe...Forever 21 blazer, H&M tank, Club Monaco skirt.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Chinese laundry sandals.



What a pretty dress on you!



Machick333 said:


> From london yesterday



Love your shoes!



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/call-my-name.html



I am so in LOVE with the ruffle and color of your top!


----------



## jessicalistic

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Thanks babe, we are so excited!
> 
> Thanks girl, you are so sweet



What?! Babies?! Bumps?! CONGRATS! If we lived closer, I could lend you my entire wardrobe. My best friend calls it modern maternity, since I always buy things that are loose in the midsection


----------



## iluvmybags

This what I wore to work last night --

Jason Wu for Target dress (w/a belt from an older Jonathan Saunders for Target dress)
YSL Tributes in Navy Patent
Marc Jacobs Paradise Rio in Grey (w/silver HW)

Love the pockets in the dress!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...DVF top, Jbrand cargo, YSL sandals


----------



## P.Y.T.

jessicalistic said:


> Great! Nothing to say but great!


Thank you so much..



Jenny Lauren said:


> *PYT*, I really love this outfit on you! It feels almost a little 70's. The cut of those jeans is fantastic and makes your legs look a mile long!


Thangs miss lady!



DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> I need the necklace!!! The whole outfit actually
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Doll


Thank you! I ordered it a while ago from shopbop.com


----------



## juicyincouture

http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/06/cut-outs.html


----------



## angelastoel

Today:


----------



## jessicalistic

juicyincouture said:
			
		

> http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/06/cut-outs.html



Sassy!


----------



## jessicalistic

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Today:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/



My soul has the biggest crush on your jacket. For real.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks babe, we are so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl, you are so sweet



Sorry, not to be off topic!  But Congrats Platinum Girly!!!


----------



## luciabugia

Found myself a perfect nude heels for my bunion feet! Yay!!
More pictures on my blog :http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/nude.html


----------



## its_a_keeper

First: happy pregnancy to PG! All the best!

Second:



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/call-my-name.html



Hot with those shorts!



ninja_please said:


> What I wore for work today (I don't usually post work outfits, but they're a lot better than my weekend outfits!):



Looks great and classy!



iluvmybags said:


> This what I wore to work last night --
> 
> Jason Wu for Target dress (w/a belt from an older Jonathan Saunders for Target dress)
> YSL Tributes in Navy Patent
> Marc Jacobs Paradise Rio in Grey (w/silver HW)
> 
> Love the pockets in the dress!



That dress is soooooo pretty! Love it on you!


----------



## fumi

BCBG dress
Celine bag
Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> Stripe on stripe...Forever 21 blazer, H&M tank, Club Monaco skirt.


 
Lovely skirt!



Jenny Lauren said:


> What a pretty dress on you!


 
Thankyou xoxo



jessicalistic said:


> What?! Babies?! Bumps?! CONGRATS! If we lived closer, I could lend you my entire wardrobe. My best friend calls it modern maternity, since I always buy things that are loose in the midsection


 
Thankyou girl. You know i am pretty much into dresses at the minute so it kinda works perfectly, oh if only i could raid your closet, by the looks of things you have many pretty items that i would love! 



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Sorry, not to be off topic! But Congrats Platinum Girly!!!


 
Thankyou so much xoxo



its_a_keeper said:


> First: happy pregnancy to PG! All the best!!


 
Thankyou girl, that means a lot xoxo


----------



## cfca22

platinum_girly said:


> Lovely skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou girl. You know i am pretty much into dresses at the minute so it kinda works perfectly, oh if only i could raid your closet, by the looks of things you have many pretty items that i would love!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou so much xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou girl, that means a lot xoxo



Oh wait what PG is going to be a mommy?? Well congrats


----------



## jessicalistic

I attempted to dress down some sequins today. Not my greatest success, much like the photos I tried to take. You're going to have to use your imagination to piece it together


----------



## platinum_girly

cfca22 said:


> Oh wait what PG is going to be a mommy?? Well congrats


 
Lol well a mummy to 2, my daughter is 5 already 
Thankyou on the congrats xoxo


----------



## kcf68

angelastoel said:


> Today:



Pretty colors


----------



## Julide

iluvmybags said:


> This what I wore to work last night --
> 
> Jason Wu for Target dress (w/a belt from an older Jonathan Saunders for Target dress)
> YSL Tributes in Navy Patent
> Marc Jacobs Paradise Rio in Grey (w/silver HW)
> 
> Love the pockets in the dress!



You look fantastic!!


----------



## phiphi

lovemysavior said:


> Wow everyone looks fabulous.  You all are so inspirational.  This is my look today.  Forever 21 top and jeans and Jessica Simpson heels.
> 
> View attachment 1761174



super cute!



DC-Cutie said:


> Jacket - J. Crew
> Jeans - Gap
> Handbag - J. Crew
> Shoes - Sam Edelman



girl, you know how much i love your style. i adore this outfit! you are rocking it!!! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here are my last couple of outfits:



BB - these are so elegant and classy. perfection!



P.Y.T. said:


> Sunday:
> 
> F21 top
> F21 flared jeans
> Zara large tote
> Zara heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL, that's my sister sneaking up on me!*



a 10! 



MissIndependent said:


> Havent been in here for a really long time



love all the looks!



juneping said:


>



cute!



luciabugia said:


> Happy Monday all!  Hope you all had a great Father's Day weekend
> From my blog post today, more pictures here : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/windy-day-inspired.html
> 
> View attachment 1761941



hope you did too! love the colours!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this over the weekend...
> Dotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics & info on my blog



great skirt!



caroulemapoulen said:


> From this weeekend's "Northside"-festival in Århus, Denmark:





kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I was actually able to wear a sun dress! More pictures on my blog



ooh so fun!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> super cute!
> 
> girl, you know how much i love your style. i adore this outfit! you are rocking it!!!
> 
> BB - these are so elegant and classy. perfection!
> 
> a 10!
> 
> love all the looks!
> 
> cute!
> 
> hope you did too! love the colours!
> 
> great skirt!
> 
> ooh so fun!!!



Thank u Phiphi


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Vince tee, ALC skirt, Pedro Garcia booties



love the striped skirt!



Machick333 said:


> From london yesterday



oh so chic!



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/call-my-name.html



love the mint on you!



ninja_please said:


> What I wore for work today (I don't usually post work outfits, but they're a lot better than my weekend outfits!):



very elegant work outfit! looking great!



iluvmybags said:


> This what I wore to work last night --
> 
> Jason Wu for Target dress (w/a belt from an older Jonathan Saunders for Target dress)
> YSL Tributes in Navy Patent
> Marc Jacobs Paradise Rio in Grey (w/silver HW)
> 
> Love the pockets in the dress!



i love that dress!



juicyincouture said:


> http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/06/cut-outs.html



cute!



angelastoel said:


> Today:



that's a fun print!



luciabugia said:


> Found myself a perfect nude heels for my bunion feet! Yay!!
> More pictures on my blog :http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/nude.html
> 
> View attachment 1763728



yay! it's a great nude on you!



fumi said:


> BCBG dress
> Celine bag
> Christian Louboutin heels



i love this. all. 



jessicalistic said:


> I attempted to dress down some sequins today. Not my greatest success, much like the photos I tried to take. You're going to have to use your imagination to piece it together



this is amazing!!


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Lol well a mummy to 2, my daughter is 5 already
> Thankyou on the congrats xoxo



YAY!!! congratulations PG!! i can't wait to see you rocking baby bump outfits!! so SO happy for you and your family!!! congrats!!


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M Trend just keeps getting better and better!  Found this dress last week.



seriously.. we need an h&m in my city. 

you look amazing jenny!


----------



## fumi

phiphi said:


> i love this. all.



Thank you phiphi!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Stripe on stripe...Forever 21 blazer, H&M tank, Club Monaco skirt.


Love the look from head to toe..



iluvmybags said:


> This what I wore to work last night --
> 
> Jason Wu for Target dress (w/a belt from an older Jonathan Saunders for Target dress)
> YSL Tributes in Navy Patent
> Marc Jacobs Paradise Rio in Grey (w/silver HW)
> 
> Love the pockets in the dress!


Love it!



angelastoel said:


> Today:


 
The colors are yummy!


luciabugia said:


> Found myself a perfect nude heels for my bunion feet! Yay!!
> More pictures on my blog :http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/nude.html
> 
> View attachment 1763728


Great pic. Love the nude shoes as well.. 



fumi said:


> BCBG dress
> Celine bag
> Christian Louboutin heels


 I need those shoes! HAWT!!!


jessicalistic said:


> I attempted to dress down some sequins today. Not my greatest success, much like the photos I tried to take. You're going to have to use your imagination to piece it together


 
Perfect ensemble. I like the idea of denim and sequins together..



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/call-my-name.html


That top is adorable!


----------



## fumi

P.Y.T. said:


> I need those shoes! HAWT!!!



Thank you PYT! You should definitely get them! Pics do not do them justice- they are simply amazing looking!


----------



## bry_dee

One of the few sunny days in the coming days, so I went for neutrals. Black shoes and brown pants as a taboo? What rules?


----------



## luciabugia

fumi said:


> BCBG dress
> Celine bag
> Christian Louboutin heels



SWEET LOOK! 



jessicalistic said:


> I attempted to dress down some sequins today. Not my greatest success, much like the photos I tried to take. You're going to have to use your imagination to piece it together



THE DRESS IS GORGEOUS!  i WOULDN'T TONE IT DOWN SINCE IT IS NUDE.. JUST MY 10 CENTS. YOU LOOK GREAT!



bry_dee said:


> One of the few sunny days in the coming days, so I went for neutrals. Black shoes and brown pants as a taboo? What rules?



CANT GO WRONG WITH NEUTRAL.  CASUAL BUT SMARTLY DONE!


----------



## bry_dee

luciabugia said:


> CANT GO WRONG WITH NEUTRAL.  CASUAL BUT SMARTLY DONE!



Exactly! As much as I love colors on other people, I'm colorblind so my clothes are pretty much on the neutral side... unless it's a basic red-blue-yellow that I can confidently distinguish 

P.S. I like your _brightly _colored blazer from the previous page.


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> YAY!!! congratulations PG!! i can't wait to see you rocking baby bump outfits!! so SO happy for you and your family!!! congrats!!


 
Thankyou* phiphi*, your kind words mean a lot


----------



## rx4dsoul

bry_dee said:


> One of the few sunny days in the coming days, so I went for neutrals. Black shoes and brown pants as a taboo? What rules?



Cool casual!
Love your collection btw, awesome men's vintage pieces there


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou* phiphi*, your kind words mean a lot



baby # 2 !!! yaayy! Congratulations dear


----------



## bry_dee

rx4dsoul said:


> Cool casual!
> Love your collection btw, awesome men's vintage pieces there



Thank you so much!  I really adore classic, vintage pieces!


----------



## susu1978

Me today
Zara pants,topshop cardigan,oasis top,manolo blahnik shoes,dkny bag


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Lovely skirt!





phiphi said:


> seriously.. we need an h&m in my city.
> 
> you look amazing jenny!





P.Y.T. said:


> Love the look from head to toe..



*Thank you so much for your very sweet words!!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

iluvmybags said:


> This what I wore to work last night --
> 
> Jason Wu for Target dress (w/a belt from an older Jonathan Saunders for Target dress)
> YSL Tributes in Navy Patent
> Marc Jacobs Paradise Rio in Grey (w/silver HW)



What a fabulous dress!  Love it paired with those heels!



jessicalistic said:


> I attempted to dress down some sequins today. Not my greatest success, much like the photos I tried to take. You're going to have to use your imagination to piece it together



Such a great outfit!  I love the mix of casual and dressy with the sequin dress and the denim shirt!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

luciabugia said:


> Found myself a perfect nude heels for my bunion feet! Yay!!
> More pictures on my blog :http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/nude.html
> 
> View attachment 1763728



Love the nude accessories with that pop of orange!  Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## luciabugia

bry_dee said:


> Exactly! As much as I love colors on other people, I'm colorblind so my clothes are pretty much on the neutral side... unless it's a basic red-blue-yellow that I can confidently distinguish
> 
> P.S. I like your _brightly _colored blazer from the previous page.



Aww, thanks darling but still I think my nude and white kept the whole outfit fresh


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.



Gorgeous, sweetie! Gorgeous!
Thanks for your compliment


----------



## jessicalistic

bry_dee said:
			
		

> One of the few sunny days in the coming days, so I went for neutrals. Black shoes and brown pants as a taboo? What rules?



Khaki doesn't count as brown  Plus, rules were meant to be broken. 

Really digging the satchel/messenger bag.


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.



Belt jealousy strikes again!


----------



## susu1978

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.



Love your belt,wat brand is it?
Wow outfit


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> baby # 2 !!! yaayy! Congratulations dear


 
Thankyou so much, i am so overwhelmed with all the lovely words from the ladies on here :urock:


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Abercrombie jkt, Bailey 44 skirt, Jcrew ruffled tank, Fendi booties


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phi phi...its one of my favorite skirts!


phiphi said:


> love the striped skirt!QUOTE]


----------



## bry_dee

luciabugia said:


> Aww, thanks darling but still I think my nude and white kept the whole outfit fresh



I love how you always look so sharp!  (And the wonderful background/setting)



jessicalistic said:


> Khaki doesn't count as brown  Plus, rules were meant to be broken.
> 
> Really digging the satchel/messenger bag.



Thank you so much! I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## twdavis

I'm always lurking for inspiration from you ladies! Y'all always look great!!
I've finally figured out an easy way to post pics!! Loving the iPhone App


----------



## airborne

love this combo - your skirt is so fab



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Abercrombie jkt, Bailey 44 skirt, Jcrew ruffled tank, Fendi booties


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.



Pretty


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

This thread moves soooo quickly I always struggle to keep up/catch up 
Everyone looks so good.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here is today's outfit:


----------



## Julide

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here is today's outfit:



Like it!


----------



## phiphi

bry_dee said:


> One of the few sunny days in the coming days, so I went for neutrals. Black shoes and brown pants as a taboo? What rules?



so fun!! and pfft to the rules! lol.



susu1978 said:


> Me today
> Zara pants,topshop cardigan,oasis top,manolo blahnik shoes,dkny bag



love this!



Jenny Lauren said:


> BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.



what a great dress!! you look fantastic!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Abercrombie jkt, Bailey 44 skirt, Jcrew ruffled tank, Fendi booties



another fun skirt! great look wei!



twdavis said:


> I'm always lurking for inspiration from you ladies! Y'all always look great!!
> I've finally figured out an easy way to post pics!! Loving the iPhone App
> 
> View attachment 1765106



yay! i hope you post more often. really like your top!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here is today's outfit:



double whammy of beautiful cardigan and gwenissimas!! aaahh!


----------



## juneping

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here is today's outfit:



oooh...love this paring!! i love everything...


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much girls!



phiphi said:


> another fun skirt! great look wei!


 


airborne said:


> love this combo - your skirt is so fab


----------



## ninja_please

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here is today's outfit:



The beading is so pretty! It's so lovely on you!


----------



## angelastoel

yesterday:


----------



## platinum_girly

Linea pelle bag:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Linea pelle bag:



You look amazing!!!  CONGRATS HUN!  Hope you are well!!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


> Linea pelle bag:



Really cute I think we are starting to see bump


----------



## glitter8188

brasilian_babe said:
			
		

> here is today's outfit:



love this outfit!


----------



## glitter8188

angelastoel said:
			
		

> yesterday:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/


 
Love this. That blazer is fantastic! Where is it from?


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Linea pelle bag:



I see a "bump"!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Linea pelle bag:



Congrats on ur pregnancy.  It is such a blessing


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> You look amazing!!! CONGRATS HUN! Hope you are well!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thankyou girl! Hope all is well with your new addition, little boys are so adorable 



kcf68 said:


> Really cute I think we are starting to see bump


 


twdavis said:


> I see a "bump"!!!! Congratulations!!!!


 
Lol yes i think so 



lovemysavior said:


> Congrats on ur pregnancy. It is such a blessing


 
Thanks hun, and yes it really is, a very unexpected one but a blessing non-the-less, my daughter is over the moon :blossom:


----------



## virginiaalamode

Outfit of the Day: Equipment top, vintage earrings, J. Crew Minnie pants, Prada heels, Bottega Veneta bag.

More photos on my blog.


----------



## ame

platinum_girly said:


> Linea pelle bag:



You look adorable! Congrats!


----------



## virginiaalamode

luciabugia said:


> Found myself a perfect nude heels for my bunion feet! Yay!!
> More pictures on my blog :http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/nude.html
> 
> View attachment 1763728


 
 You are always so fabulous


----------



## platinum_girly

ame said:


> You look adorable! Congrats!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo


----------



## twdavis

I'm not good at "self portraits"


----------



## jessicalistic

twdavis said:
			
		

> I'm not good at "self portraits"



Pink and orange make me smile! And I'm not good at self portraits either. I use the app too, but lately I can't even upload photos without wifi. I don't get it.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Crewcuts top, Anlo Denim, Givenchy shoes


----------



## kiwishopper

First day of summer with a purple maxi dress and straw hat! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> a 10!


 
Thank you!



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1766067
> 
> 
> I'm not good at "self portraits"



I love your top! I have something similar..


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jenny Lauren said:


> BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.


Pretty dress! You're wearing it..



platinum_girly said:


> Linea pelle bag:


You look lovely..

 In other news:
Im so late, but I just want to say, CONGRAGULATIONS on your pregnancy!!! I
guess we are now all Godmothers..lol


----------



## jessicalistic

I justified wearing something this short because it's shorts. 

Romper: H&M
Shoes: Michael Kors
Accessories: awesome shop in SF called Therapy


----------



## jessicalistic

My best friend! Before we met, he wore a lot of black. I'm so proud


----------



## GlammaGurl

Hey Dolls. All of you are looking so lovely (as usual)!

I'm, obviously, falling in love with color blocking.


----------



## jessicalistic

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Hey Dolls. All of you are looking so lovely (as usual)!
> 
> I'm, obviously, falling in love with color blocking.



Cute! LOVE the orange and nude wedges. Want!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jessicalistic said:


> I justified wearing something this short because it's shorts.
> 
> Romper: H&M
> Shoes: Michael Kors
> Accessories: awesome shop in SF called Therapy



With those legs, you should LIVE in shorts, they look amazing on you!



jessicalistic said:


> My best friend! Before we met, he wore a lot of black. I'm so proud



Oooh, love the look on him, very fun. 



GlammaGurl said:


> Hey Dolls. All of you are looking so lovely (as usual)!
> 
> I'm, obviously, falling in love with color blocking.



I really like that last dress


----------



## GlammaGurl

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I really like that last dress



Thanks! $25 from Ross


----------



## GlammaGurl

jessicalistic said:


> Cute! LOVE the orange and nude wedges. Want!



Thx


----------



## Pearlv

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> I justified wearing something this short because it's shorts.
> 
> Romper: H&M
> Shoes: Michael Kors
> Accessories: awesome shop in SF called Therapy



Love the romper.... Love the color combo


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jessicalistic said:


> I justified wearing something this short because it's shorts.
> 
> Romper: H&M
> Shoes: Michael Kors
> Accessories: awesome shop in SF called Therapy



Whoa, look out Loretta! Look at those legs. I would kill to have some stems like those.

And yes, the romper is terribly cute. Like the wedges too.


----------



## jessicalistic

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> With those legs, you should LIVE in shorts, they look amazing on you!
> 
> Oooh, love the look on him, very fun.



Thanks for the self esteem boost! 

And I'll pass the message to my platonic life partner as well. He was embarrassed that I'd posted it


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jessicalistic said:


> My best friend! Before we met, he wore a lot of black. I'm so proud



Love this too. What confidence.


----------



## jessicalistic

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> Whoa, look out Loretta! Look at those legs. I would kill to have some stems like those.
> 
> And yes, the romper is terribly cute. Like the wedges too.



Hahaha! Thanks. 

Well, I got the legs at Bob & Kathy's Gene Pool. They're a vintage model though, so probably not available anymore. The downside is that they didn't come with any hips or a butt.


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> In other news:
> Im so late, but I just want to say, CONGRAGULATIONS on your pregnancy!!! I
> guess we are now all Godmothers..lol


 
Thanks chick and lol, that would be an awful lot of Godmothers, at least she/he would always have fabulous women to inspire fashion-wise 



jessicalistic said:


> I justified wearing something this short because it's shorts.
> 
> Romper: H&M
> Shoes: Michael Kors
> Accessories: awesome shop in SF called Therapy


 
Love the playsuit, so cute! and as long as azzcheeks are not showing then short is fine IMO


----------



## luciabugia

virginiaalamode said:


> You are always so fabulous



Aww, thank you


----------



## luciabugia

In love with electric blue.. 
Pictures on my blog


----------



## Jokili

Thank you all!







http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/ice-tea.html


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jessicalistic said:


> Hahaha! Thanks.
> 
> Well, I got the legs at Bob & Kathy's Gene Pool. They're a vintage model though, so probably not available anymore. The downside is that they didn't come with any hips or a butt.



Omg! This made he haha out loud. Vintage model my arse.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jenny Lauren said:


> BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels.



I want in your closet and will take one of everything.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

luciabugia said:


> Gorgeous, sweetie! Gorgeous!
> Thanks for your compliment





kcf68 said:


> Pretty





phiphi said:


> what a great dress!! you look fantastic!





P.Y.T. said:


> Pretty dress! You're wearing it..



Awww, thanks so much ladies!




jessicalistic said:


> Belt jealousy strikes again!



Ha ha, thanks!!!



susu1978 said:


> Love your belt,wat brand is it?
> Wow outfit



Thanks so much!  The belt is from BCBG.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I want in your closet and will take one of everything.



Ha ha ha, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Abercrombie jkt, Bailey 44 skirt, Jcrew ruffled tank, Fendi booties



*Weibaobai*, Such a fabulous skirt!  It fits you like a glove!



platinum_girly said:


> Linea pelle bag:



*CONGRATULATIONS Platinum Girly!!!*  Can't wait to see your fabulous pregnant style!



virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the Day: Equipment top, vintage earrings, J. Crew Minnie pants, Prada heels, Bottega Veneta bag.
> 
> More photos on my blog.



Such a chic outfit!  Love your earrings too!



kiwishopper said:


> First day of summer with a purple maxi dress and straw hat! More pictures are on my blog



Very pretty floral dress!  I only have one maxi, but I think I need a few more!



jessicalistic said:


> I justified wearing something this short because it's shorts.
> 
> Romper: H&M
> Shoes: Michael Kors
> Accessories: awesome shop in SF called Therapy



Looking great!  That romper looks like it was made for you!



luciabugia said:


> In love with electric blue..
> Pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1766668



I'm so in love with bright blue this season.  It looks fabulous on you!



Jokili said:


> Thank you all!



LOVE your skirt!  I'm obsessed with full skirts right now.  They just look so feminine and pretty!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks chick and lol, that would be an awful lot of Godmothers, at least she/he would always have fabulous women to inspire fashion-wise
> 
> 
> 
> Love the playsuit, so cute! and as long as azzcheeks are not showing then short is fine IMO



Just noticed your pregnancy counter, congratulations on your *platinum_girly*!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Lovely outfits everyone!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my outfit of the day.


----------



## fumi

What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
Celine bag
Urban Outfitters dress
Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## jessicalistic

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit of the day.



Your pics always make me think you're in a shoes store. Then I just remember you have the greatest shoes collection of all time! Haha


----------



## jessicalistic

fumi said:
			
		

> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine bag
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels



Yes yes yes. Wonderful!


----------



## dd82

fumi said:
			
		

> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine bag
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels



Really nice


----------



## juneping




----------



## Samia

juneping said:


>


You look extra pretty today!!



fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine bag
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels





Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my outfit of the day.



Love the pink outfits!! So girly


----------



## rx4dsoul

Oh june! Im loving the new 'do! You look so much more prettier


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...shanghai tang blouse, coh denim, CL pumps


----------



## weibaobai

Lovin all the pinks on you!  Lovely!



fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine bag
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Jenny Lauren....the skirts is also UBER comfy!!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Weibaobai*, Such a fabulous skirt! It fits you like a glove!


----------



## weibaobai

You look so summery and chic!  Loves. 



luciabugia said:


> In love with electric blue..
> Pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1766668


----------



## juneping

Samia said:


> You look extra pretty today!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Oh june! Im loving the new 'do! You look so much more prettier



thanks ladies!! i think it's the sunnies make a diff 
actually it's so hot and sticky yesterday...i just felt a layer of sweat+grease on my face...

what does new 'do mean??....


----------



## virginiaalamode

fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine bag
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels


 
I am OBSESSED with everything about this outfit! It is SO CHIC...love the monochromatic look...The Wall Street Journal did a fantastic piece on monochromatic dressing a few weeks ago. Definitely worth a read


----------



## virginiaalamode

Outfit of the Day...

Helmut Lang top & blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.

More details on my blog! (I also have a Facebook for my blog, but very few friends so please feel free to "like" me!)


----------



## phiphi

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my outfit of the day.



so feminine and gorgeous!! love the pinks!



fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine bag
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels



fumi, you look incredible! love the dress!



juneping said:


>



oooh!! i love your new hairstyle! and the isabel marant shoes!! drools.



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...shanghai tang blouse, coh denim, CL pumps



fun summer look!



luciabugia said:


> In love with electric blue..
> Pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1766668



LOVE this dress on you. and the shoes! shoe envy!!



Jokili said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/ice-tea.html



so cute!



virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the Day...
> 
> Helmut Lang top & blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.
> 
> More details on my blog! (I also have a Facebook for my blog, but very few friends so please feel free to "like" me!)



that is such a fun look - very edgy!


----------



## phiphi

insane week at work and i'm SO happy it's finally the weekend! TGIF everyone!!


----------



## twdavis




----------



## bry_dee

phiphi said:


> so fun!! and pfft to the rules! lol.



IKR! Rules, you're going down! LOL 



luciabugia said:


> In love with electric blue..
> Pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1766668



Very lovely!


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> insane week at work and i'm SO happy it's finally the weekend! TGIF everyone!!



Love this whole look.  You always knock it out of the park!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

luciabugia said:


> In love with electric blue..
> Pictures on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1766668




that blue is beautiful! Looking good


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> insane week at work and i'm SO happy it's finally the weekend! TGIF everyone!!


I adore this look! I like the concept of the stripe shorts paired with a white blazer! I'm
a sucker for anything white in the summertime..


----------



## P.Y.T.

fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine bag
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels


 
So feminine and chic! You look awesome.



juneping said:


>


 
You're rockin' this entire look from head to toe! *werk*


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> insane week at work and i'm SO happy it's finally the weekend! TGIF everyone!!



I want those shorts in a big way. Where are they from? Such a cute outfit


----------



## HauteMama

juneping said:


> thanks ladies!! i think it's the sunnies make a diff
> actually it's so hot and sticky yesterday...i just felt a layer of sweat+grease on my face...
> 
> what does new 'do mean??....


 
New hairdo. You look beautiful!


----------



## luciabugia

bry_dee said:


> I love how you always look so sharp!  (*And the wonderful background/setting*)



Are you serious?? That door step is dusty most of the time! (sand storm + Dubai = the norm)


----------



## luciabugia

Thank you all  You all are too kind


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> insane week at work and i'm SO happy it's finally the weekend! TGIF everyone!!



Fab and fresh!


----------



## luciabugia

virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the Day...
> 
> Helmut Lang top & blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.
> 
> More details on my blog! (I also have a Facebook for my blog, but very few friends so please feel free to "like" me!)



Great mix of color!


----------



## schauli

today's outfit: topshop t-shirt, UO leggings, jeffrey campbell wedges and balenciaga 10th anniversary city


----------



## P.Y.T.

Friday... On my way to LA!

Zara blazer
Zara blouse
AG cigarette jeans
Sergio Rossi heels
BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel


----------



## platinum_girly

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just noticed your pregnancy counter, congratulations on your *platinum_girly*!!!


 
Thankyou so much xoxo



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my outfit of the day.


 
You always have the best accessories and shoes 



phiphi said:


> insane week at work and i'm SO happy it's finally the weekend! TGIF everyone!!


 
Beautiful!



P.Y.T. said:


> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel


 
Girl you always be killing it!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> what does new 'do mean??....



Short for hairdo? I just noticed the bangs/layers June...looks really good.


----------



## fumi

jessicalistic said:


> Yes yes yes. Wonderful!





dd82 said:


> Really nice





Samia said:


> Love the pink outfits!! So girly





weibaobai said:


> Lovin all the pinks on you!  Lovely!





virginiaalamode said:


> I am OBSESSED with everything about this outfit! It is SO CHIC...love the monochromatic look...The Wall Street Journal did a fantastic piece on monochromatic dressing a few weeks ago. Definitely worth a read





phiphi said:


> fumi, you look incredible! love the dress!





P.Y.T. said:


> So feminine and chic! You look awesome.



Thank you jessica, dd82, Samia, weibaobai, virginia, phiphi, and PYT for the lovely compliments!!!


----------



## fumi

juneping said:


>



You look very stylish!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...shanghai tang blouse, coh denim, CL pumps



You look so chic! I like your blouse and your dog is so adorable!


----------



## fumi

virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the Day...
> 
> Helmut Lang top & blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.
> 
> More details on my blog! (I also have a Facebook for my blog, but very few friends so please feel free to "like" me!)



I love all the accessories in your pictures!



phiphi said:


> insane week at work and i'm SO happy it's finally the weekend! TGIF everyone!!



You must be the most fashionable person at work! I like your Valentino wedges.



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1767382



You have pretty hair!


----------



## fumi

schauli said:


> today's outfit: topshop t-shirt, UO leggings, jeffrey campbell wedges and balenciaga 10th anniversary city



I love your edgy look!



P.Y.T. said:


> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel



Perfection!  You have one great bod, girl!


----------



## jessicalistic

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel



I love so many things about his outfit. Torn skinnies, bright green, polka dots, nude peeps... Where to begin?! LOVE


----------



## Perfect Day

P.Y.T. said:


> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel



Love the outfit, the shoes are especially nice


----------



## cswcarol

Back from Taiwan biz trip  thanks all for ur lovely comments from awhile back. Everyone looks so gorgeous- so much to catch up!

Brunch with the family, dim sum time! 
Top from Fray-Id (jap brand), j crew shorts, Tods loafers. 

I'm off to LA next week (my second time out there) Any shopping, restaurant recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## phiphi

twdavis said:


> View attachment 1767382



cute!



bry_dee said:


> IKR! Rules, you're going down! LOL
> 
> Very lovely!



LOL!! for sure!! down go the rules!! 



lovemysavior said:


> Love this whole look.  You always knock it out of the park!



 thank you hun, you are so sweet!



P.Y.T. said:


> I adore this look! I like the concept of the stripe shorts paired with a white blazer! I'm a sucker for anything white in the summertime..



oh PYT, coming from the style queen, this means alot to me. thank you! and i totally agree!! white is pretty dominant in the summer for me too!



jessicalistic said:


> I want those shorts in a big way. Where are they from? Such a cute outfit



hi jessicalistic! the shorts are from madewell - they're still on the site here

use code WHYNOT for an extra 25% off. 



luciabugia said:


> Fab and fresh!



thanks L!!! xox



schauli said:


> today's outfit: topshop t-shirt, UO leggings, jeffrey campbell wedges and balenciaga 10th anniversary city



fun!!



P.Y.T. said:


> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel



oh i love this! the blazer is so fantastic on you! have fun in LA!!



platinum_girly said:


> Beautiful!



thank you PG!! 



fumi said:


> You must be the most fashionable person at work! I like your Valentino wedges.



thank you fumi - you are so kind! xox P


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!
actually it's the same hair cut...it's just the weather was humid and my hair was puffy/frizzy...:shame:


----------



## ilovefashion87

girl you be killin them ( in my FAB voice) 




P.Y.T. said:


> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> hi jessicalistic! the shorts are from madewell - they're still on the site here
> 
> use code WHYNOT for an extra 25% off.



Great! Can I ask how they run compared to other brands like Gap or J Crew? They only have a 6, and that's what I wear in those brands. But it's not my size in the more expensive brands (that tend to run smaller). 

I want this brand in Europe. Cute basics!


----------



## beggarbaby

virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the Day...
> Helmut Lang top & blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.
> 
> More details on my blog! (I also have a Facebook for my blog, but very few friends so please feel free to "like" me!)


That's a great little detail in the shoes and bag!

I turned up this photo I took a few weeks ago that I meant to post. Bright and simple that day.


----------



## FashionataSofie

My outfit of last night: Bel Air dress, Zara shoes and Ba&sh bag


----------



## d00rvm

Leaving for a birthday!
Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!

Have a great weekend everyone!

View attachment 1768470



View attachment 1768472










Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Perfect Day

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous, as is everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my outfit of the day.



Ok, you need to stop showing us your amazing shoe collection...I'm just getting way too jealous!  :greengrin:



juneping said:


>



Looking super pretty!  I wish my hair looked like that in the humidity! 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...shanghai tang blouse, coh denim, CL pumps



What a pretty blouse!  I love the print and the colors!



P.Y.T. said:


> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer, Zara blouse, AG cigarette jeans, Sergio Rossi heels, BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel



I just love everything you are wearing...the blazer, the blouse, those jeans...all perfect!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I hope everyone has had a great start to their weekend!  This is a Lush dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West pumps.


----------



## cfca22

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum








Wow love your outfit and your bag
You look great


----------



## cfca22

P.Y.T. said:


> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel




Love this outfit great style


----------



## jessicalistic

FashionataSofie said:
			
		

> My outfit of last night: Bel Air dress, Zara shoes and Ba&sh bag



So cute and simple. Really into your bag!


----------



## d00rvm

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Wow love your outfit and your bag
> You look great



Thank you so much

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dd82

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I hope everyone has had a great start to their weekend!  This is a Lush dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West pumps.



Love your dress.


----------



## dd82

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel



Love your look! Great pairing


----------



## dd82

Banana Republic Dress
Valentino belt
Bottega Clutch
Zara peep toes


----------



## platinum_girly

Wow this thread has been moving SO fast! Everybody is looking amazing!!!


----------



## william_st_girl

really not sure about that bag with that outfit if i'm being honest.... the dress is Lush but in my eyes the bag detracts from it... Sorry!


----------



## rx4dsoul

beggarbaby said:
			
		

> That's a great little detail in the shoes and bag!
> 
> I turned up this photo I took a few weeks ago that I meant to post. Bright and simple that day.



Love the colorblocking!


----------



## rx4dsoul

FashionataSofie said:
			
		

> My outfit of last night: Bel Air dress, Zara shoes and Ba&sh bag



Simple sexy and so chic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Very edgy! Love the phantom & jacket combo


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Wow this thread has been moving SO fast! Everybody is looking amazing!!!



Love that tunic blouse pg! First time i saw you in that color it looks great against your coloring


----------



## twdavis

Thank you fumi and phiphi


----------



## xoxoCat

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone has had a great start to their weekend!  This is a Lush dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West pumps.



You bag looks great with your dress. I love that colour.


----------



## xoxoCat

FashionataSofie said:


> My outfit of last night: Bel Air dress, Zara shoes and Ba&sh bag



Everyone seems to have that pair of Zara heels...so incredibly chic.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

dd82 said:


> Love your dress.



Thanks so much!



xoxoCat said:


> You bag looks great with your dress. I love that colour.



Thank you very much for saying this!  You're the sweetest!


----------



## jessicalistic

Somehow peach and turquoise end up summer faves every single year. I just can't seem to break away. 

Skirt: H&M some special collection last year
Jacket: Lucky Brand
Shoes: River Island (so comfortable, thus my justifying a close-up)


----------



## d00rvm

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Very edgy! Love the phantom & jacket combo



Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jlao

From my blog today: 

Wore this to my friend's garage sale then went out for brunch!

Jacket - Zara; Tank - Midi; Shorts - DIY; Purse - Hermes (borrowed from my mom); Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Necklace - Hermes


----------



## rx4dsoul

jlao said:
			
		

> From my blog today:
> 
> Wore this to my friend's garage sale then went out for brunch!
> 
> Jacket - Zara; Tank - Midi; Shorts - DIY; Purse - Hermes (borrowed from my mom); Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Necklace - Hermes



Absolutely Fab!!!


----------



## Flip88

jlao said:
			
		

> From my blog today:
> 
> Wore this to my friend's garage sale then went out for brunch!
> 
> Jacket - Zara; Tank - Midi; Shorts - DIY; Purse - Hermes (borrowed from my mom); Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Necklace - Hermes



Fab outfit


----------



## jessicalistic

jlao said:
			
		

> From my blog today:
> 
> Wore this to my friend's garage sale then went out for brunch!
> 
> Jacket - Zara; Tank - Midi; Shorts - DIY; Purse - Hermes (borrowed from my mom); Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Necklace - Hermes



Cute combo!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jessicalistic said:


> Somehow peach and turquoise end up summer faves every single year. I just can't seem to break away.
> 
> Skirt: H&M some special collection last year
> Jacket: Lucky Brand
> Shoes: River Island (so comfortable, thus my justifying a close-up)



Oh this is so fresh looking. And I am dying over your necklace. Just gorgeous.


----------



## airborne

jessicalistic - darling sandals


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou so much xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> You always have the best accessories and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you always be killing it!!!


Thank you!



fumi said:


> I love your edgy look!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection!  You have one great bod, girl!


Thank you girly..



jessicalistic said:


> I love so many things about his outfit. Torn skinnies, bright green, polka dots, nude peeps... Where to begin?! LOVE


Thank you so much..



Perfect Day said:


> Love the outfit, the shoes are especially nice


Thank you..



phiphi said:


> oh i love this! the blazer is so fantastic on you! have fun in LA!!


Thank you..



ilovefashion87 said:


> girl you be killin them ( in my FAB voice)


 
Thank you love! 


Jenny Lauren said:


> I just love everything you are wearing...the blazer, the blouse, those jeans...all perfect!


Thanks alot..



cfca22 said:


> Love this outfit great style


Thank you..


----------



## P.Y.T.

FashionataSofie said:


> My outfit of last night: Bel Air dress, Zara shoes and Ba&sh bag


This looks like a magazine ad! 



d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


HAWT!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone has had a great start to their weekend! This is a Lush dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West pumps.


You have the best dresses hands down!



dd82 said:


> View attachment 1768832
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Dress
> Valentino belt
> Bottega Clutch
> Zara peep toes


Love the whole ensemble from head to toe..



platinum_girly said:


> Wow this thread has been moving SO fast! Everybody is looking amazing!!!


 
You have been killin' lately with all of these fun flirty dresses...


----------



## P.Y.T.

jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Wore this to my friend's garage sale then went out for brunch!
> 
> Jacket - Zara; Tank - Midi; Shorts - DIY; Purse - Hermes (borrowed from my mom); Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Necklace - Hermes


 
You styled everything so perfect! You look awesome!


----------



## kcf68

jessicalistic said:


> Somehow peach and turquoise end up summer faves every single year. I just can't seem to break away.
> 
> Skirt: H&M some special collection last year
> Jacket: Lucky Brand
> Shoes: River Island (so comfortable, thus my justifying a close-up)



Beautiful


----------



## P.Y.T.

jessicalistic said:


> Somehow peach and turquoise end up summer faves every single year. I just can't seem to break away.
> 
> Skirt: H&M some special collection last year
> Jacket: Lucky Brand
> Shoes: River Island (so comfortable, thus my justifying a close-up)


 
Great ensemble! The denim, skirt, necklace, sandals! Everything is looks FAB!


----------



## luciabugia

Yesterday off checking out the sales  
More pictures http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/to-sales-to-sales.html


----------



## ninja_please




----------



## cswcarol

Back to work// Dress H&M, Celine bag, Bally wedges. (:


----------



## lovemysavior

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Friday... On my way to LA!
> 
> Zara blazer
> Zara blouse
> AG cigarette jeans
> Sergio Rossi heels
> BCBG Max Azria Milano large satchel



Loooove this!


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Wow this thread has been moving SO fast! Everybody is looking amazing!!!



Love that dress!


----------



## Prada_Princess

cswcarol said:


> Back to work// Dress H&M, Celine bag, Bally wedges. (:



Everyone looks great, I especially like this.


----------



## xoxoCat

ninja_please said:


>



Casual chic done right.


----------



## bry_dee

luciabugia said:


> Yesterday off checking out the sales
> More pictures http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/to-sales-to-sales.html
> 
> View attachment 1770354



Looking sale-ready there! I love it! 

It is a rainy day and Monday here, and I always hate it when we are forced to abide by my workplace's dress code. Well, I just find ways to bend them a little. Nothing on paper says I can't wear boots again. LOL And I altered these pants myself, the tailor in our area just can't seem to get the fit right so I took matters into my own hands.


----------



## loves

cswcarol said:


> Back to work// Dress H&M, Celine bag, Bally wedges. (:



love this and love your necklace too!


----------



## cswcarol

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> Everyone looks great, I especially like this.



Thank you!


----------



## cswcarol

loves said:
			
		

> love this and love your necklace too!



Thanks loves! You're so sweet!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> You have been killin' lately with all of these fun flirty dresses...


 
Thankyou girl 



lovemysavior said:


> Love that dress!


 
Thankyou darling xoxo



bry_dee said:


> Looking sale-ready there! I love it!
> 
> It is a rainy day and Monday here, and I always hate it when we are forced to abide by my workplace's dress code. Well, I just find ways to bend them a little. Nothing on paper says I can't wear boots again. LOL And I altered these pants myself, the tailor in our area just can't seem to get the fit right so I took matters into my own hands.


 
You look so great, i really like your style, you rockin' it!


----------



## bry_dee

platinum_girly said:


> You look so great, i really like your style, you rockin' it!



Thank you so much!  I admire how you still manage to keep your style even with the growing tummy! Hope you have a great pregnancy!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Good Monday Morning everyone!  I'm wearing a Necessary Objects skirt and H&M dress worn as a top.


----------



## william_st_girl

^ WOW!!!! LOVE it!!!!! The necklace, skirt and clutch is just fab!


----------



## phiphi

i am so behind!! i apologize if i missed anyone! 



jessicalistic said:


> Great! Can I ask how they run compared to other brands like Gap or J Crew? They only have a 6, and that's what I wear in those brands. But it's not my size in the more expensive brands (that tend to run smaller).
> 
> I want this brand in Europe. Cute basics!



this was my first pair of bottoms from madewell, and i took the same size as my j crew skirt size. it fits fine from that perspective. i called their CS and asked them for the measurements of 2 sizes if that helps.




beggarbaby said:


> That's a great little detail in the shoes and bag!
> 
> I turned up this photo I took a few weeks ago that I meant to post. Bright and simple that day.



fun yellow!



FashionataSofie said:


> My outfit of last night: Bel Air dress, Zara shoes and Ba&sh bag



so fab. you look gorgeous!



d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> View attachment 1768529
> 
> 
> sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



so chic and fierce!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone has had a great start to their weekend!  This is a Lush dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West pumps.





dd82 said:


> View attachment 1768832
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Dress
> Valentino belt
> Bottega Clutch
> Zara peep toes



this is such a great summery look! love it!



platinum_girly said:


> Wow this thread has been moving SO fast! Everybody is looking amazing!!!



you look great PG! the orange is gorgeous on you!


----------



## phiphi

cswcarol said:


> Back from Taiwan biz trip  thanks all for ur lovely comments from awhile back. Everyone looks so gorgeous- so much to catch up!
> 
> Brunch with the family, dim sum time!
> Top from Fray-Id (jap brand), j crew shorts, Tods loafers.
> 
> I'm off to LA next week (my second time out there) Any shopping, restaurant recommendations would be appreciated!



you look so pretty! this is a gorgeous oufit.



jessicalistic said:


> Somehow peach and turquoise end up summer faves every single year. I just can't seem to break away.
> 
> Skirt: H&M some special collection last year
> Jacket: Lucky Brand
> Shoes: River Island (so comfortable, thus my justifying a close-up)



i love this!!!! especially the skirt. so adorable.



jlao said:


> From my blog today:
> 
> Wore this to my friend's garage sale then went out for brunch!
> 
> Jacket - Zara; Tank - Midi; Shorts - DIY; Purse - Hermes (borrowed from my mom); Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Necklace - Hermes



fun fun fun. the colours here just pop.



luciabugia said:


> Yesterday off checking out the sales
> More pictures http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/06/to-sales-to-sales.html
> 
> View attachment 1770354



oohhh did you find any good sales? love this casual look on you!



ninja_please said:


>



super cute!



bry_dee said:


> Looking sale-ready there! I love it!
> 
> It is a rainy day and Monday here, and I always hate it when we are forced to abide by my workplace's dress code. Well, I just find ways to bend them a little. Nothing on paper says I can't wear boots again. LOL And I altered these pants myself, the tailor in our area just can't seem to get the fit right so I took matters into my own hands.



the boundaries of your workplace dress code are made to be pushed..  if you can wear boots, huzzah!!!! you look really cool! very well put together!


----------



## phiphi

j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes


----------



## bry_dee

phiphi said:


> the boundaries of your workplace dress code are made to be pushed..  if you can wear boots, huzzah!!!! you look really cool! very well put together!



Thanks and you are right! I even carry around a copy of the memo just in case somebody approaches me and ask about what I am wearing... ready to point out that it is not explicitly prohibited! 

I love your red shoes (I see red)! And upon seeing more detailed pics of your bracelets in your blog, I love the chunkiest one on your left hand!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Tibi Jacket, Jcrew shorts, Gucci Heels


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Ladies! 



phiphi said:


> so feminine and gorgeous!! love the pinks!
> 
> 
> 
> fumi, you look incredible! love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> oooh!! i love your new hairstyle! and the isabel marant shoes!! drools.
> 
> 
> 
> fun summer look!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this dress on you. and the shoes! shoe envy!!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> that is such a fun look - very edgy!


 


fumi said:


> You look very stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic! I like your blouse and your dog is so adorable!


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Ok, you need to stop showing us your amazing shoe collection...I'm just getting way too jealous! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking super pretty! I wish my hair looked like that in the humidity!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty blouse! I love the print and the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love everything you are wearing...the blazer, the blouse, those jeans...all perfect!


----------



## kat99

Via my blog today - green and whites (reposted from the H forum):


----------



## airborne

chic for sure


phiphi said:


> j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes


----------



## platinum_girly

bry_dee said:


> Thank you so much!  I admire how you still manage to keep your style even with the growing tummy! Hope you have a great pregnancy!


 
Awww you are too sweet, thankyou so much 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Good Monday Morning everyone! I'm wearing a Necessary Objects skirt and H&M dress worn as a top.


 
Fabulous!



phiphi said:


> you look great PG! the orange is gorgeous on you!


 
Thankyou chica xoxo



phiphi said:


> j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes


 
Adorable dress!



kat99 said:


> Via my blog today - green and whites (reposted from the H forum):
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/greens.jpg


 
That colour jumper is perfect with your complexion


----------



## cswcarol

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes



Love the pop of colour against the gorge white dress!


----------



## platinum_girly

Botkier bag:


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Botkier bag:



You look gorgeous! That color is really wonderful on you...and i adore that dress pg


----------



## ninja_please

Thank you xoxoCat and phiphi! phiphi, I love the dress and you are always so sweet!


----------



## Elsie87

platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:


 
You look stunning, *PG*!


----------



## shoes4me

platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:



gorgeous dress and you wear it so well! i wish i could pull off maxis - unfortunately they tend to look like nightgowns on me. 


in general this is one of my favorite threads. i love to see everybody ´s personal style and i´m amazed sometimes to see how an item i would never have expected to speak to me comes to live on the right person.


----------



## cswcarol

Top- Club Monaco, skirt- Mango, belt- j.crew, pearls- Chanel, Celine bag & jimmy choo Gilbert


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes



I really like your necklace as well. I've been searching for a simply and bold gold chain for what feels like forever.


----------



## jessicalistic

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Top- Club Monaco, skirt- Mango, belt- j.crew, pearls- Chanel, Celine bag & jimmy choo Gilbert



Love all the nudes! The textures make it so hip and edgy, while still giving off such a chic and feminine vibe. I need more nudes. It's been decided.


----------



## juneping




----------



## phiphi

bry_dee said:


> Thanks and you are right! I even carry around a copy of the memo just in case somebody approaches me and ask about what I am wearing... ready to point out that it is not explicitly prohibited!
> 
> I love your red shoes (I see red)! And upon seeing more detailed pics of your bracelets in your blog, I love the chunkiest one on your left hand!



love that you carry around the memo for instant rebuttal!! awesome!! and thank you for your kind words! i'm totally into chunky chain jewelry at the moment!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Tibi Jacket, Jcrew shorts, Gucci Heels



love the neon pink! i have the same colour in the skirt and it's so vibrant.



kat99 said:


> Via my blog today - green and whites (reposted from the H forum):



great colours!! you look fantastic Kat!



airborne said:


> chic for sure



thank you dear airborne!! 



platinum_girly said:


> Awww you are too sweet, thankyou so much
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> Thankyou chica xoxo
> 
> Adorable dress!
> 
> That colour jumper is perfect with your complexion



thanks PG! another great dress - i am so jealous you can wear maxis. this colour really looks fantastic on you!



cswcarol said:


> Love the pop of colour against the gorge white dress!



thank you!



ninja_please said:


> Thank you xoxoCat and phiphi! phiphi, I love the dress and you are always so sweet!



thank you dear ninja!! xox 



cswcarol said:


> Top- Club Monaco, skirt- Mango, belt- j.crew, pearls- Chanel, Celine bag & jimmy choo Gilbert



adore this. like beyond girl crush. this is perfection!



jessicalistic said:


> I really like your necklace as well. I've been searching for a simply and bold gold chain for what feels like forever.



thank you jessicalistic!! i linked the etsy boutique with the specific chain jewelry in my blog. she's in the US and her prices are super reasonable. she's got a few other styles of chunky chains in necklaces and bracelets too. hope this helps!


----------



## phiphi

juneping said:


>



ooh you're wearing a dress!!! very nice, june!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> You look gorgeous! That color is really wonderful on you...and i adore that dress pg


 


Elsie87 said:


> You look stunning, *PG*!


 
Thankyou so much ladies xoxo



shoes4me said:


> gorgeous dress and you wear it so well! i wish i could pull off maxis - unfortunately they tend to look like nightgowns on me.
> 
> 
> in general this is one of my favorite threads. i love to see everybody ´s personal style and i´m amazed sometimes to see how an item i would never have expected to speak to me comes to live on the right person.


 
Lol they can look that way at times i think, but they are sooo easy to wear and so comfortable that they are just a wardrobe staple i think 

I agree about this thread, there are so many stylish ladies that post on here that give me inspiration, but i do admit to also missing some of the posters that seem to of gone MIA lately...



phiphi said:


> thanks PG! another great dress - i am so jealous you can wear maxis. this colour really looks fantastic on you!


 
Oh no, why can't you wear maxis?! I bet you would rock them like you do everything else


----------



## jessicalistic

Cool shoes, and I love the dress on you


----------



## twdavis

Every one looks great!!! 

My OOTD:


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Literature noir cardi, Vince tee, 18th amendment shorts, CL flats


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi...It is a really vibant pink that brings pop to any outfit!

I love your eyelet dress, Looks great with your neutral sandal! Cute!



phiphi said:


> love the neon pink! i have the same colour in the skirt and it's so vibrant!


----------



## am2022

my DD graduation ( my 13 year old though ... this one is my 7 year old)
vivienne westwood asymmetrical dress
Alaia lace ups!!!


----------



## airborne

pretty dress twdavis


----------



## PrincessBal

holiday outfits are coming up on the forum one by one in the next few days! As usual you all look great ladies! xx


----------



## luciabugia

bry_dee said:


> Looking sale-ready there! I love it!
> 
> 
> It is a rainy day and Monday here, and I always hate it when we are forced to abide by my workplace's dress code. Well, I just find ways to bend them a little. Nothing on paper says I can't wear boots again. LOL And I altered these pants myself, the tailor in our area just can't seem to get the fit right so I took matters into my own hands.



Thanks!

Unless you work in a bank, I think smart casual works 
Speaking of boots.. I miss mine


----------



## luciabugia

Me and my mommy outfit  more pictures on my blog.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

amacasa said:
			
		

> my DD graduation ( my 13 year old though ... this one is my 7 year old)
> vivienne westwood asymmetrical dress
> Alaia lace ups!!!



Love your shoes!!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Botkier bag:



Love your dress pg!!  You look great as always!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Top- Club Monaco, skirt- Mango, belt- j.crew, pearls- Chanel, Celine bag & jimmy choo Gilbert




Lovely outfit!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Good Monday Morning everyone!  I'm wearing a Necessary Objects skirt and H&M dress worn as a top.



Love it!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes



Looking great!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kat99 said:
			
		

> Via my blog today - green and whites (reposted from the H forum):



Love it!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luciabugia said:
			
		

> Me and my mommy outfit  more pictures on my blog.



Love your dress!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...Literature noir cardi, Vince tee, 18th amendment shorts, CL flats



So classy and chic!  Love it!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kcf68

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:



Pretty color on you


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> my DD graduation ( my 13 year old though ... this one is my 7 year old)
> vivienne westwood asymmetrical dress
> Alaia lace ups!!!



very classy...and your DD is such a cutie...


----------



## kiwishopper

What I am wearing today (MJ inspired shimmer jacket) and Balenciaga bag, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wow, I'm so loving everyone's outfits!  Here I'm wearing a Vero Moda jacket and Aqua dress.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

william_st_girl said:


> ^ WOW!!!! LOVE it!!!!! The necklace, skirt and clutch is just fab!





platinum_girly said:


> Fabulous!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!



Thank you so much for your lovely comments!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and ralph lauren collection shoes



*Phiphi*, what a fabulous dress!  I really love the gold chain and turquoise accents!!



platinum_girly said:


> Botkier bag:



*Platinum Girly*, WOW, that color is so fantastic on you!



cswcarol said:


> Top- Club Monaco, skirt- Mango, belt- j.crew, pearls- Chanel, Celine bag & jimmy choo Gilbert



*Cswcarol*, I am madly obsessed with this outfit.  It's so lady like.  I LOVE that skirt!



juneping said:


>



*Juneping*, love the ombre colors of your dress!



amacasa said:


> my DD graduation ( my 13 year old though ... this one is my 7 year old)
> vivienne westwood asymmetrical dress
> Alaia lace ups!!!



*Amacasa*, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your sandals!  So amazing!



luciabugia said:


> Me and my mommy outfit  more pictures on my blog.
> 
> View attachment 1772214



*Luciabugia*, what a pretty print on your dress!  It looks great on you!



kiwishopper said:


> What I am wearing today (MJ inspired shimmer jacket) and Balenciaga bag, more pictures are on my blog



*Kiwishopper*, what a cool jacket!  I bet it would look fabulous with jeans too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PrincessBal said:


> holiday outfits are coming up on the forum one by one in the next few days! As usual you all look great ladies! xx


This is adorable!


----------



## platinum_girly

amacasa said:


> my DD graduation ( my 13 year old though ... this one is my 7 year old)
> vivienne westwood asymmetrical dress
> Alaia lace ups!!!


 
OMG your daughter is beautiful! 



luciabugia said:


> Me and my mommy outfit  more pictures on my blog.
> 
> View attachment 1772214


 
Love this look!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love your dress pg!! You look great as always!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thanks girl. Hope your baby boy is well? xoxo



kcf68 said:


> Pretty color on you


 
Thankyou hun xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, I'm so loving everyone's outfits! Here I'm wearing a Vero Moda jacket and Aqua dress.


 
I am IN LOVE with that jacket! Does it have much give? Just wondering if it would be just okay for now for me or a few months down the line also? Thanks hun xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Platinum Girly*, WOW, that color is so fantastic on you!


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo


----------



## kiwishopper

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, I'm so loving everyone's outfits! Here I'm wearing a Vero Moda jacket and Aqua dress.


 
Thanks my friend! Your flower dress is so cute! Sigh I wish we have warmer temperture here. I am so sick of wearing long skirt/pants and a jacket lol


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks girl. Hope your baby boy is well? xoxo


 
Thanks hun!! He is great!! I can't believe he is one month already!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

GNO last night! 

H&M dress
Vince Camuto shoes
Chanel Clutch

(Sorry my DD kissed the lower part of the mirror  )


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> I am IN LOVE with that jacket! Does it have much give? Just wondering if it would be just okay for now for me or a few months down the line also? Thanks hun xoxo



Thanks!! There is not much give in the material, but there is extra room around the waist where the elastic is.  I have mine cinched quite a bit, and you can uncinch it and there is much more room.  It would be okay for a few months, but I doubt you'll be able to wear it towards the end.


----------



## Julide

Everyone looks fantastic!!!such great outfits now that the weather is warmer (for some)!!!


----------



## phiphi

twdavis said:


> Every one looks great!!!
> 
> My OOTD:
> 
> View attachment 1771984



cuuuuute!



weibaobai said:


> Thanks Phiphi...It is a really vibant pink that brings pop to any outfit!
> 
> I love your eyelet dress, Looks great with your neutral sandal! Cute!



thank you! and today's outfit is great. loving the cardi!



amacasa said:


> my DD graduation ( my 13 year old though ... this one is my 7 year old)
> vivienne westwood asymmetrical dress
> Alaia lace ups!!!



you and your DD are so adorable together. love your shoes!



PrincessBal said:


> holiday outfits are coming up on the forum one by one in the next few days! As usual you all look great ladies! xx



cute picture!



luciabugia said:


> Me and my mommy outfit  more pictures on my blog.
> 
> View attachment 1772214



chic mommy!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Looking great!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



thank you! you look fantastic!



kcf68 said:


>



 thank you kcf!



kiwishopper said:


> What I am wearing today (MJ inspired shimmer jacket) and Balenciaga bag, more pictures are on my blog



fun top!



Jenny Lauren said:


> *Phiphi*, what a fabulous dress!  I really love the gold chain and turquoise accents!!



thank you! you look great in those blues. the print on the dress is so fun.


----------



## cswcarol

Thanks jessicalistic, phiphi & jennylauren! You girls are so sweet!


----------



## phiphi

twdavis said:


> Every one looks great!!!
> 
> My OOTD:
> 
> View attachment 1771984



great dress!



platinum_girly said:


> Oh no, why can't you wear maxis?! I bet you would rock them like you do everything else



you are too sweet PG. i have yet to find a maxi that fits me right. i'm 5'3 and most maxis have too much fabric by about 8927398473 inches.


----------



## VStylist Tamy

Nice outftis 
I am wearing a Liz Lange dress


----------



## twdavis

Thank you airborne and phiphi!!!


----------



## allycat89

Everyone looks super super cute! I've gotten some great outfit ideas from this thread 

This was me today after my haircut... Just running errands, and it's SUPER hot here in AZ, so keeping it casual and colored


----------



## loves

love the vibrant green! ^

it's getting hot here too, also in green (olive) my favourite silk shorts 
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6018&pictureid=93778


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks hun!! He is great!! I can't believe he is one month already!!


 
Wow that HAS gone fast! Hope that he is being a good boy for mummy? 



HeartMyMJs said:


> GNO last night!
> 
> H&M dress
> Vince Camuto shoes
> Chanel Clutch
> 
> (Sorry my DD kissed the lower part of the mirror  )


 
Wow you are one hot momma!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks!! There is not much give in the material, but there is extra room around the waist where the elastic is. I have mine cinched quite a bit, and you can uncinch it and there is much more room. It would be okay for a few months, but I doubt you'll be able to wear it towards the end.


 
Thanks so much for that, i am wondering is it available online? I think i would like to give it a try, if it is only good for a couple of months then i could put it into storage until next year, i mean i kinda guessed that i would maybe need one of those cape coat thingys towards the end anyway 



phiphi said:


> you are too sweet PG. i have yet to find a maxi that fits me right. i'm 5'3 and most maxis have too much fabric by about 8927398473 inches.


 
Lol you are too funny! Can you not buy one and get it hemmed? I am hemming mine to quite short levels (for maxi dresses) now because i fear tripping over a hem, i am clumsy afterall


----------



## twdavis




----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Wow that HAS gone fast! Hope that he is being a good boy for mummy?
> 
> Wow you are one hot momma!!!



Yes he is great!!  Thanks love!!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Cute outfit!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## susu1978

Love the yellow with grey,u look very trendy


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....UO sweatshirt, Hudson Jeans, Isabel marant pumps


----------



## Sparklybags

Some recent outfits, it's slowly warming up here!


----------



## susu1978

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Some recent outfits, it's slowly warming up here!



Lovely outfits,well put together,u look great


----------



## twdavis

Thank you HeartMyMJ's and susu


----------



## allycat89

loves said:
			
		

> love the vibrant green! ^
> 
> it's getting hot here too, also in green (olive) my favourite silk shorts
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6018&pictureid=93778



Thank you!  colors are awesome in general! And green is supposed to make you happy so that's fine by me  lol


----------



## am2022

Ladies !!! thanks for all the sweet comments!!!  

Platinum:  Congrats on the baby !!!
Phiphi:  Keep the pics coming.. you look lovely in every ensemble!
June:  I really love the Bangs.. it suits you!!
Jenny L :  You are too cute in each and every outfit!!!
Heartmymjs:  Thanks dear!!!




HeartMyMJs said:


> Love your shoes!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 


juneping said:


> very classy...and your DD is such a cutie...


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> *Phiphi*, what a fabulous dress! I really love the gold chain and turquoise accents!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Platinum Girly*, WOW, that color is so fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Cswcarol*, I am madly obsessed with this outfit. It's so lady like. I LOVE that skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> *Juneping*, love the ombre colors of your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> *Amacasa*, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your sandals! So amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> *Luciabugia*, what a pretty print on your dress! It looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kiwishopper*, what a cool jacket! I bet it would look fabulous with jeans too!


 


platinum_girly said:


> OMG your daughter is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl. Hope your baby boy is well? xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou hun xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> I am IN LOVE with that jacket! Does it have much give? Just wondering if it would be just okay for now for me or a few months down the line also? Thanks hun xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou sweetie xoxo


 


phiphi said:


> cuuuuute!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! and today's outfit is great. loving the cardi!
> 
> 
> 
> you and your DD are so adorable together. love your shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> cute picture!
> 
> 
> 
> chic mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you kcf!
> 
> 
> 
> fun top!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! you look great in those blues. the print on the dress is so fun.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my going out to lunch outfit for a sunny Californian day! The skirt is the J.Crew No. 2 pencil skirt in Fanfare.


----------



## phiphi

allycat89 said:


> Everyone looks super super cute! I've gotten some great outfit ideas from this thread
> 
> This was me today after my haircut... Just running errands, and it's SUPER hot here in AZ, so keeping it casual and colored



very cute!



loves said:


> love the vibrant green! ^
> 
> it's getting hot here too, also in green (olive) my favourite silk shorts
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6018&pictureid=93778



i love this whole outfit!



platinum_girly said:


> Lol you are too funny! Can you not buy one and get it hemmed? I am hemming mine to quite short levels (for maxi dresses) now because i fear tripping over a hem, i am clumsy afterall



lol - i haven't yet found one that looks good proportionately after hemming but will continue my search. in the meantime, i'll just admire yours!! 



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1773142



love the yellow!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....UO sweatshirt, Hudson Jeans, Isabel marant pumps



fun! i love the shoes!



Sparklybags said:


> Some recent outfits, it's slowly warming up here!



each outfit is awesome - you look great!



amacasa said:


> Ladies !!! thanks for all the sweet comments!!!
> 
> Platinum:  Congrats on the baby !!!
> Phiphi:  Keep the pics coming.. you look lovely in every ensemble!
> June:  I really love the Bangs.. it suits you!!
> Jenny L :  You are too cute in each and every outfit!!!
> Heartmymjs:  Thanks dear!!!



you are so sweet! thank you! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my going out to lunch outfit for a sunny Californian day! The skirt is the J.Crew No. 2 pencil skirt in Fanfare.



love this!! what a fun outfit!


----------



## Sparklybags

phiphi said:


> each outfit is awesome - you look great!





susu1978 said:


> Lovely outfits,well put together,u look great



Thank you both


----------



## susu1978

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here's my going out to lunch outfit for a sunny Californian day! The skirt is the J.Crew No. 2 pencil skirt in Fanfare.



Wow,so hot.love your yellow on lv


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes he is great!! Thanks love!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Awww that's great, i just can't believe how fab you are looking so soon after having him, i need to know your secrets 



amacasa said:


> Ladies !!! thanks for all the sweet comments!!!
> 
> Platinum: Congrats on the baby!!!


 
Thankyou hun xoxo



phiphi said:


> lol - i haven't yet found one that looks good proportionately after hemming but will continue my search. in the meantime, i'll just admire yours!! !


 
Lol that can be a problem, but hopefully you will manage to find one that you fall in love with and will look good hemmed


----------



## juneping




----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks so much for that, i am wondering is it available online? I think i would like to give it a try, if it is only good for a couple of months then i could put it into storage until next year, i mean i kinda guessed that i would maybe need one of those cape coat thingys towards the end anyway



Ha ha, yes, you will probably need a cape, but you'll rock it like usual!

I did not buy mine online.  They only ship to certain countries, but  I do believe they ship to the UK though.  Here is the link: http://shop.bestseller.com/vero-mod..._colorPattern=10075127_IVORYCREAM&forceScope= .  

I will admit I bought the ivory one too!  They were both on sale and I couldn't resist.  Plus, the material feels like it would be waterproof, so I thought it would be good for rainy Spring days.




amacasa said:


> Jenny L :  You are too cute in each and every outfit!!!



You are so sweet!  Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> Ha ha, yes, you will probably need a cape, but you'll rock it like usual!
> 
> I did not buy mine online. They only ship to certain countries, but I do believe they ship to the UK though. Here is the link: http://shop.bestseller.com/vero-mod..._colorPattern=10075127_IVORYCREAM&forceScope= .
> 
> I will admit I bought the ivory one too! They were both on sale and I couldn't resist. Plus, the material feels like it would be waterproof, so I thought it would be good for rainy Spring days.


 
Oh no, it has sold out in both the colours in the small sizes, boo!!! The ivory one looks nice too, you really do have great taste in clothes doll


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling a little like Halloween...H&M top, Club Monaco skirt, Gucci bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Oh no, it has sold out in both the colours in the small sizes, boo!!! The ivory one looks nice too, you really do have great taste in clothes doll




Oh no!  Maybe keep checking?  Maybe they'll get more in?  I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..Free people jacket, Karta Dress, CL booties


----------



## platinum_girly

:kiss:


----------



## kcf68

platinum_girly said:


> :kiss:



Well for someone who says they don't look pregnant, you look wonderful


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Awww that's great, i just can't believe how fab you are looking so soon after having him, i need to know your secrets



You are silly!!  Look at you!! You look amazing!!  I am petite and I only gained 18lbs with this pregnancy.  I didn't buy any maternity clothes either.   Maybe a pair of leggings.  I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight, thank goodness.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

@juneping

Love the whole outfit!!  I bought the same sandals in pink and red from the Zara sale!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Feeling a little like Halloween...H&M top, Club Monaco skirt, Gucci bag.






			
				weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog..Free people jacket, Karta Dress, CL booties



You gals look great!!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> i am so behind!! i apologize if i missed anyone!
> 
> this was my first pair of bottoms from madewell, and i took the same size as my j crew skirt size. it fits fine from that perspective. i called their CS and asked them for the measurements of 2 sizes if that helps.



Funny moment yesterday. I was browsing my style board on Pinterest (was in desperate need of attention, since I haven't pinned for months), and what did I see? The shorts! Yes, I actually pinned the exact same shorts three months ago. No wonder I liked them so much


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Feeling a little like Halloween...H&M top, Club Monaco skirt, Gucci bag.



Not Halloween at all Jenny! Love the color combo here


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog..Free people jacket, Karta Dress, CL booties



Absolutely like the flowy dress with boots outfit


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Today I went shopping with my mom and sisters.
H&M blazer, shorts
Born booties
F21 tank

I need to use a better camera...sorry!


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Botkier bag:



Love the whole outfit.  wearing ur hair up looks fab.


----------



## lovemysavior

Meeting with girlfriends for pizza today wearing  Julie's Closet top, Joe's jeans shorts, Report booties and Rayban wayfares.


----------



## platinum_girly

kcf68 said:


> Well for someone who says they don't look pregnant, you look wonderful


 
Babe i don't understand your comment, maybe i just have pregnancy brain 



HeartMyMJs said:


> You are silly!! Look at you!! You look amazing!! I am petite and I only gained 18lbs with this pregnancy. I didn't buy any maternity clothes either. Maybe a pair of leggings. I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight, thank goodness.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Oh wow, you didn't gain a lot at all! I have already gained over 4 pounds, the problem is that i can't do my high intensity work-outs anymore, boo! Good job it is all for a good cause 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Today I went shopping with my mom and sisters.
> H&M blazer, shorts
> Born booties
> F21 tank
> 
> I need to use a better camera...sorry!


 
Fabulous!



lovemysavior said:


> Love the whole outfit. wearing ur hair up looks fab.


 
Thanks girl xoxo



lovemysavior said:


> Meeting with girlfriends for pizza today wearing Julie's Closet top, Joe's jeans shorts, Report booties and Rayban wayfares.
> 
> View attachment 1775146


 
Love this look, it really reminds me of something that Ashley tisdale would wear and i am generally a huge fan of her style


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lovemysavior said:


> Meeting with girlfriends for pizza today wearing Julie's Closet top, Joe's jeans shorts, Report booties and Rayban wayfares.
> 
> View attachment 1775146


 
Cute outfit!!!



platinum_girly said:


> Oh wow, you didn't gain a lot at all! I have already gained over 4 pounds, the problem is that i can't do my high intensity work-outs anymore, boo! Good job it is all for a good cause


 
Thanks hun!  Well no matter what you still look great!!!  Keep it up!!  I can't wait to see your preggie outfits!!


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling a little like Halloween...H&M top, Club Monaco skirt, Gucci bag.



not halloween at all! this is adorable. what a great twist to peplum!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..Free people jacket, Karta Dress, CL booties



love the dress!



platinum_girly said:


> :kiss:



you are seriously adorable in this dress!



jessicalistic said:


> Funny moment yesterday. I was browsing my style board on Pinterest (was in desperate need of attention, since I haven't pinned for months), and what did I see? The shorts! Yes, I actually pinned the exact same shorts three months ago. No wonder I liked them so much



omigosh! that's awesome!! it was meant to be! 



caroulemapoulen said:


>



fun!!!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Today I went shopping with my mom and sisters.
> H&M blazer, shorts
> Born booties
> F21 tank
> 
> I need to use a better camera...sorry!



you are so stylish!



lovemysavior said:


> Meeting with girlfriends for pizza today wearing  Julie's Closet top, Joe's jeans shorts, Report booties and Rayban wayfares.
> 
> View attachment 1775146



this is so lovely!



juneping said:


>



great outfit june!


----------



## phiphi

i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing DVF bairly louche blouse and koto skirt, CLs.


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> :kiss:



Such a cute dress! You look great


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:
			
		

> you are so stylish!



Thanks phiphi! 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:
			
		

> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing DVF bairly louche blouse and koto skirt, CLs.



Love the color combination!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## twdavis

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog..Free people jacket, Karta Dress, CL booties



Love this!


----------



## Pearlv

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Meeting with girlfriends for pizza today wearing  Julie's Closet top, Joe's jeans shorts, Report booties and Rayban wayfares.



Love the outfit. I just bought those sunglass


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:


> Babe i don't understand your comment, maybe i just have pregnancy brain
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, you didn't gain a lot at all! I have already gained over 4 pounds, the problem is that i can't do my high intensity work-outs anymore, boo! Good job it is all for a good cause
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look, it really reminds me of something that Ashley tisdale would wear and i am generally a huge fan of her style


 
Thanks PG.  I saw that you have your own thread on celebrity inspired items.  It makes me wanna do one also since I like to recreate some of the celebs styles too.  This outfit did remind me of Ashley as well.  It is very comfortable


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:


> not halloween at all! this is adorable. what a great twist to peplum!
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> you are seriously adorable in this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> omigosh! that's awesome!! it was meant to be!
> 
> 
> 
> fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are so stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> this is so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit june!


 

Thank you ladies who complimented me on today's outfit.  I'm sorry I didn't thank you individually as I don't know how to multi quote yet.  You all are very kind.


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing DVF bairly louche blouse and koto skirt, CLs.


 
You know I am a fan of your outfits and I am so into feminine tops like these so I love it.  I need to start posting my Sunday outfits which are my dressier outfits for church.  I am a SAHM so I don't dress up too much during the week.  It's mostly casual stuff.


----------



## lovemysavior

Very very fab outfits ladies! Each one is so different in style, but all have something that I love!


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks hun! Well no matter what you still look great!!! Keep it up!! I can't wait to see your preggie outfits!!


 
Awww thankyou chick xoxo



phiphi said:


> you are seriously adorable in this dress!


 
Thanks hun xoxo



phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing DVF bairly louche blouse and koto skirt, CLs.


 
That blouse is so pretty and love your nailpolish, strangely enough that is my nail colour for today 



twdavis said:


> Such a cute dress! You look great


 
Thankyou sweetie, hope that we will be seeing some more of your outfits soon? xoxo



lovemysavior said:


> Thanks PG. I saw that you have your own thread on celebrity inspired items. It makes me wanna do one also since I like to recreate some of the celebs styles too. This outfit did remind me of Ashley as well. It is very comfortable


 
Lol great minds think alike! If you really want to start a thread like mine then you so should, it would be really nice to see what somebody else puts together and mine will be going on hiatus pretty soon as i will not have so much time to keep up with it so i can gain future inspiration from you


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## twdavis

Me today:


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Plim top, current/elliott denim, miu miu shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you so much!



phiphi said:


> love the dress!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Twdavis!  You're sweet 


twdavis said:


> Love this!


----------



## kiwishopper

Floral dress with a Rebecca Mnkoff Cupid bag yesterday! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## phiphi

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the color combination!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



thank you heartmymjs!!



lovemysavior said:


> You know I am a fan of your outfits and I am so into feminine tops like these so I love it.  I need to start posting my Sunday outfits which are my dressier outfits for church.  I am a SAHM so I don't dress up too much during the week.  It's mostly casual stuff.



you are so sweet lovemysavior! you need to post all your outfits - not just sunday ones!!!



platinum_girly said:


> That blouse is so pretty and love your nailpolish, strangely enough that is my nail colour for today



great minds great minds!! 



PrincessBal said:


>



fun!!



twdavis said:


> Me today:
> 
> View attachment 1775878



argh i love those shorts!! may i ask where you got them?



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Plim top, current/elliott denim, miu miu shoes



the top is so fun with the baubles!



kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with a Rebecca Mnkoff Cupid bag yesterday! More pictures are on my blog



the bag is a great pop of colour!


----------



## Asia_Leone




----------



## rx4dsoul

Love the dress ...so airy amd summery


----------



## rx4dsoul

twdavis said:
			
		

> Me today:



Oh cute shorts!!!


----------



## twdavis

Thank you rx4dasoul!
Thank you, phiphi! I got them at a little boutique. The brand is C.luce.


----------



## lovemysavior

May be catching dinner with girlfriends tonight while my DH and boys go camping for the weekend so this is my outfit.


----------



## AuntieMame

Trying to stay cool today and keeping it basic.

Shoes: Sperry Top-Sider Naples Boat Shoe
Bag: Coach Kristin Hobo Parchment
Jeans: Levi 501 Button-Fly Boyfriend jean
Top: White Button Down from H&M
Watch: Fossil (Georgia)
Sunnies: Rayban Caravan


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking great everyone!!! There is so much inspiration for outfits here!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's yesterday's outfit


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And this was today's outfit:


----------



## Eva1991

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling a little like Halloween...H&M top, Club Monaco skirt, Gucci bag.




Love your look, especially your top!


----------



## susu1978

Very cute pic n dress


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!  I'm heading to NYC today until Wednesday.  Hope to find some great sales!  I just scored this Zara jacket at their sale last week.  I'm so excited because I have been searching for it for months!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Asia_Leone said:


>





kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with a Rebecca Mnkoff Cupid bag yesterday! More pictures are on my


Cute florals ladies!
Kiwi: what a lovely color Cupid!



lovemysavior said:


> May be catching dinner with girlfriends tonight while my DH and boys go camping for the weekend so this is my outfit.
> View attachment 1776392


Hot!


AuntieMame said:


> Trying to stay cool today and keeping it basic.


Comfy casual.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Asia_Leone...Love your dress!!!




			
				lovemysavior said:
			
		

> May be catching dinner with girlfriends tonight while my DH and boys go camping for the weekend so this is my outfit.






			
				Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Here's yesterday's outfit



Great outfits!!




			
				Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!  I'm heading to NYC today until Wednesday.  Hope to find some great sales!  I just scored this Zara jacket at their sale last week.  I'm so excited because I have been searching for it for months!



Cute jacket!  Have fun in NYC!




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Cute florals ladies!
> Kiwi: what a lovely color Cupid!
> 
> Hot!
> 
> Comfy casual.



Cute!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## twdavis

Casual work Saturday, dinner and movie:


----------



## lovemysavior

twdavis said:
			
		

> Casual work Saturday, dinner and movie:



Love this!


----------



## platinum_girly

HAPPY WEEKEND everybody! You all look fab!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> HAPPY WEEKEND everybody! You all look fab!!!


You look great in this polka dot dress! Such a classic. 



platinum_girly said:


> :kiss:


Where are you finding all of these cute dresses from??


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> HAPPY WEEKEND everybody! You all look fab!!!



Yes I agree with pyt...where r ur dresses from?


----------



## P.Y.T.

Yesterday

I went to a really cute luncheon in a garden with a friend.

F21 linen dress
L.A.M.B. heels
Zara handbag


----------



## lovemysavior

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Yesterday
> 
> I went to a really cute luncheon in a garden with a friend.
> 
> F21 linen dress
> L.A.M.B. heels
> Zara handbag



OmG PYT....love this 100%


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments! I'm heading to NYC today until Wednesday. Hope to find some great sales! I just scored this Zara jacket at their sale last week. I'm so excited because I have been searching for it for months!


Another GREAT look! I wouldn't expect anything less from you.



phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing DVF bairly louche blouse and koto skirt, CLs.


Effortless! I love the way you paired the color purple and red together! It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## P.Y.T.

lovemysavior said:


> Meeting with girlfriends for pizza today wearing Julie's Closet top, Joe's jeans shorts, Report booties and Rayban wayfares.
> 
> View attachment 1775146


 
Really cute flowy top! Very hippy chic.. I wish I could wear a blouse like yours but it's not exactly flattering on my petite frame... *shrugs*


----------



## AuntieMame

Off to NYC for overnight. Waves to Jenny!

Black PS Large Keepall 
Black Bal City
Necklace from Nordstorns
Maxstudio skirt / tank from The Limited


----------



## MissIndependent

The other day


----------



## airborne

love the silver ring


----------



## cbrooke

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday
> 
> I went to a really cute luncheon in a garden with a friend.
> 
> F21 linen dress
> L.A.M.B. heels
> Zara handbag


Flawless outfit....LOVE the dress!!!


----------



## HauteMama

PYT, you are always a "10"!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

platinum_girly said:


> HAPPY WEEKEND everybody! You all look fab!!!



Love this look! That dress is so cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> You look great in this polka dot dress! Such a classic.
> 
> 
> Where are you finding all of these cute dresses from??


 


lovemysavior said:


> Yes I agree with pyt...where r ur dresses from?


 
Lol girls you are too funny, the most recent dresses are both from a British based fashion website Pop couture 



P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday
> 
> I went to a really cute luncheon in a garden with a friend.
> 
> F21 linen dress
> L.A.M.B. heels
> Zara handbag


 
Beautifully put together!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love this look! That dress is so cute!


 
Thanks sweetie xoxo


----------



## phiphi

Asia_Leone said:


>



cute dress!



lovemysavior said:


> May be catching dinner with girlfriends tonight while my DH and boys go camping for the weekend so this is my outfit.
> View attachment 1776392



you look adorable!



AuntieMame said:


> Trying to stay cool today and keeping it basic.
> 
> Shoes: Sperry Top-Sider Naples Boat Shoe
> Bag: Coach Kristin Hobo Parchment
> Jeans: Levi 501 Button-Fly Boyfriend jean
> Top: White Button Down from H&M
> Watch: Fossil (Georgia)
> Sunnies: Rayban Caravan



super super cute!! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's yesterday's outfit



i love this dress - and the boots on the other outfit are so fun!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!  I'm heading to NYC today until Wednesday.  Hope to find some great sales!  I just scored this Zara jacket at their sale last week.  I'm so excited because I have been searching for it for months!



pretty jacket!! have fun in NYC!! hope you find some great scores!



twdavis said:


> Casual work Saturday, dinner and movie:
> 
> View attachment 1777196
> 
> 
> View attachment 1777197



fun colours!!!



platinum_girly said:


> HAPPY WEEKEND everybody! You all look fab!!!



happy weekend PG! you look great in that dress - so mod!



P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday
> 
> I went to a really cute luncheon in a garden with a friend.
> 
> F21 linen dress
> L.A.M.B. heels
> Zara handbag



you are beyond chic! love love this!



P.Y.T. said:


> Another GREAT look! I wouldn't expect anything less from you.
> 
> Effortless! I love the way you paired the color purple and red together! It looks wonderful on you.



thank you P.Y.T.!!


----------



## phiphi

AuntieMame said:


> Off to NYC for overnight. Waves to Jenny!
> 
> Black PS Large Keepall
> Black Bal City
> Necklace from Nordstorns
> Maxstudio skirt / tank from The Limited



great outfit!



MissIndependent said:


> The other day



i love the pop of yellow! may i ask where you got the hello kitty phone cover? it's so darned cute!


----------



## twdavis

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday
> 
> I went to a really cute luncheon in a garden with a friend.
> 
> F21 linen dress
> L.A.M.B. heels
> Zara handbag



Love this! Especially your bag 

Thank you phiphi and lovemysavior!


----------



## bry_dee

Oh my dear ladies! Everybody's looking cool this weekend!



platinum_girly said:


> HAPPY WEEKEND everybody! You all look fab!!!



You are one of the three stylish pregnant moms I like! One was an old classmate of min and the other one was Kourtney Kardashian!  I love the Mondrian-ness of it 

Just a casual day today and feeling a bit child-like with the occasional color, trying on my new-to-me Bayswater I have DIY-ed and modified with a strap


----------



## MissIndependent

phiphi said:


> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the pop of yellow! may i ask where you got the hello kitty phone cover? it's so darned cute!


Thanks!  I found the Hello Kitty cover on Ebay for £3,2


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> happy weekend PG! you look great in that dress - so mod!


 
Thankyou babe, i was feeling pretty mod alright 



bry_dee said:


> You are one of the three stylish pregnant moms I like! One was an old classmate of min and the other one was Kourtney Kardashian!  I love the Mondrian-ness of it
> 
> Just a casual day today and feeling a bit child-like with the occasional color, trying on my new-to-me Bayswater I have DIY-ed and modified with a strap


 
OMG that is one of the sweetest compliments that i have ever had, thankyou!!! 

You are such a stylish guy, we are really lucky to have you post on the PF xoxo


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone looks great this weekend! 

Here is my contribution to the thread. The dress in Anthropologie.


----------



## bry_dee

platinum_girly said:


> OMG that is one of the sweetest compliments that i have ever had, thankyou!!!
> 
> You are such a stylish guy, we are really lucky to have you post on the PF xoxo



Thank you and you're welcome too! Keep it up!!! Werq momma!

That's a very nice dress *hellokatiegirl*. It somehow reminds me of Dali's collab with Schiaparelli, maybe because of the wonderful coral reef/under the sea print?


----------



## TMD

a walk in the park in a sunny sunday


----------



## P.Y.T.

lovemysavior said:


> OmG PYT....love this 100%


Thank you so much...



cbrooke said:


> Flawless outfit....LOVE the dress!!!


Thank you..



HauteMama said:


> PYT, you are always a "10"!


Thanks alot!





twdavis said:


> Love this! Especially your bag


thank you! I love that bag..


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> you are beyond chic! love love this!


Thank you..



platinum_girly said:


> Beautifully put together!


Thank you..


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## AuntieMame

Looking fabulous, ladies! So many of you inspire me!

Another scorcher in NYC!! 

Gap strapless maxi
Ralph Lauren Sport top
Bal city bag
Mono bracelet
Fossil watch
BareTraps shoes


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my church outfit this morning.  My aqua lace top was bought at a thrift store and it doesn't have a name label so I dont know who it's by.  Mint pants were bought at Ross and shoes are Jessica Simpson.  



And thank u for ur previous compliments.  I dont know how to multiquote so I cant thank u personally.  But please know that you all look fab and u all have at least one item of ur outfits that I want...lol...


----------



## Nekko

Hi lovelies! been awhile! 

Too bad it's still not that hot in Vancouver, but we do what we can.

Recent outfit.












Wholesale7 top
Sugarlips shorts from here
H&M earrings


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nekko said:
			
		

> Hi lovelies! been awhile!
> 
> Too bad it's still not that hot in Vancouver, but we do what we can.
> 
> Recent outfit.
> 
> Wholesale7 top
> Sugarlips shorts from here
> H&M earrings



Nekko! Glad to see your fabulous self back here!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> This is my church outfit this morning.  My aqua lace top was bought at a thrift store and it doesn't have a name label so I dont know who it's by.  Mint pants were bought at Ross and shoes are Jessica Simpson.
> 
> And thank u for ur previous compliments.  I dont know how to multiquote so I cant thank u personally.  But please know that you all look fab and u all have at least one item of ur outfits that I want...lol...



Love the pants! Just right for summer


----------



## lovemysavior

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Love the pants! Just right for summer



Thank u.  It was almost 100 degrees here today so I had to dress them modest yet weather appropriate


----------



## luciabugia

Love this dress/top with single drape sleeve.. need to get another color 
More pics and info on my blog : 
http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/07/into-blue.html#


----------



## platinum_girly

Just a boring outfit for running errands:


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## juneping

^^*princessbal *- you look so adorable, the pattern of the bag and the skirt look almost the same from afar...


----------



## pavilion

Finally got a peplum top!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing DVF bairly louche blouse and koto skirt, CLs.



Love the color combos


----------



## Flip88

lovemysavior said:


> This is my church outfit this morning.  My aqua lace top was bought at a thrift store and it doesn't have a name label so I dont know who it's by.  Mint pants were bought at Ross and shoes are Jessica Simpson.
> 
> View attachment 1778838
> 
> And thank u for ur previous compliments.  I dont know how to multiquote so I cant thank u personally.  But please know that you all look fab and u all have at least one item of ur outfits that I want...lol...



Your ability to combine color is fabulous!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...nations tee, Joe's Jeans, Prada necklace, All Saints Shoes.


----------



## lovemysavior

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Your ability to combine color is fabulous!



Thank u


----------



## thepoppet

Nekko said:


> Hi lovelies! been awhile!
> 
> Too bad it's still not that hot in Vancouver, but we do what we can.
> 
> Recent outfit.



Love your hair, Nekko!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bry_dee said:


> Thank you and you're welcome too! Keep it up!!! Werq momma!
> 
> That's a very nice dress *hellokatiegirl*. It somehow reminds me of Dali's collab with Schiaparelli, maybe because of the wonderful coral reef/under the sea print?



Thanks bry dee! You are so right about the Dali/Schiaparelli influence of my dress. It does have that feel to it now that you mention it. Although instead of a lobster it features an octopus. I love the art history connection!


----------



## Tee

I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.


----------



## twdavis

angelastoel said:


>



Love this!!!!!


----------



## airborne

classy pavilion


----------



## Nekko

rx4dsoul said:


> Nekko! Glad to see your fabulous self back here!



Thanks hun, I miss you guys 



thepoppet said:


> Love your hair, Nekko!



Thank you, my sock bun


----------



## Jenny Lauren

H&M peplum top and skirt.


----------



## bry_dee

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks bry dee! You are so right about the Dali/Schiaparelli influence of my dress. It does have that feel to it now that you mention it. Although instead of a lobster it features an octopus. I love the art history connection!



 No prob! For a moment I thought that it might not be aquatic but totally terrestrial, but the influence is still there. I love it!


----------



## Asia_Leone




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You have fabulous style!


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking so great! Love the inspiration!


----------



## jessicalistic

I hate missing a few days! I feel so behind. Browsing through and catching up, I'm as impressed as always. Very inspired to dig through my closet this week  Looking great everyone! 

Yesterday...
Lady Gaga shirt from some shop in Paris
Tank with studs from Gap
Skirt from H&M Stop AIDS Now campaign
Boots...hmm...Dirty Laundry, I think. Super comfy and cheap. 
Necklace from Zara
Rings (was very excited) H&M Divided


----------



## Samia

Tee said:


> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.


You look gorgeous! And love the outfit too 


Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M peplum top and skirt.


Beautiful as usual and you find the best things at H&M


Asia_Leone said:


>


Love the CLs


platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so great! Love the inspiration!


Such a pretty dress! looks good on you 


jessicalistic said:


> I hate missing a few days! I feel so behind. Browsing through and catching up, I'm as impressed as always. Very inspired to dig through my closet this week  Looking great everyone!


Love the necklace!


----------



## Samia

PrincessBal said:


> -





juneping said:


> ^^*princessbal *- you look so adorable, the pattern of the bag and the skirt look almost the same from afar...





pavilion said:


> Finally got a peplum top!





weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...nations tee, Joe's Jeans, Prada necklace, All Saints Shoes.





luciabugia said:


> Love this dress/top with single drape sleeve.. need to get another color





Nekko said:


> Hi lovelies! been awhile!
> Recent outfit.





lovemysavior said:


> This is my church outfit this morning.  My aqua lace top was bought at a thrift store and it doesn't have a name label so I dont know who it's by.  Mint pants were bought at Ross and shoes are Jessica Simpson.


Phew! Its difficult to keep up with this thread!
Everyone is looking great!!


----------



## jessicalistic

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Everybody is looking so great! Love the inspiration!



Cute dress!


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> H&M peplum top and skirt.



So this is the peplum top I bought! But the waist was literally at my boob line. It was like empire on me. Sad. I liked it, but it went back. I found another though.


----------



## jessicalistic

Tee said:
			
		

> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.



Very nice. Cool details on the blouse


----------



## bry_dee

Everyone's looking really great!



jessicalistic said:


> Necklace from Zara
> Rings (was very excited) H&M Divided



Very interesting jewelry! 

Went for all black today, except for this bag I used just for the rain (because I desperately wanted it to look old)! Also, I have DIY-ed the collar of this black shirt to jazz it up a bit.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bry_dee said:
			
		

> Everyone's looking really great!
> 
> Very interesting jewelry!
> 
> Went for all black today, except for this bag I used just for the rain (because I desperately wanted it to look old)! Also, I have DIY-ed the collar of this black shirt to jazz it up a bit.



Cool!!! Esp the DIY


----------



## bry_dee

Thank you *rx4dsoul*! Leftovers from a previous DIY project! :giggles:


----------



## phiphi

i feel like i've missed so much too, being away! sorry if i missed anyone! 



bry_dee said:


> Everyone's looking really great!
> 
> Very interesting jewelry!
> 
> Went for all black today, except for this bag I used just for the rain (because I desperately wanted it to look old)! Also, I have DIY-ed the collar of this black shirt to jazz it up a bit.



really cool bry - i'm totally loving this! love the DIY too!



Tee said:


> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.



great outfit! you look like you came off a page of a magazine!



Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M peplum top and skirt.



love the mix of colours!



Asia_Leone said:


>



lovely lovely!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so great! Love the inspiration!



what a great dress!



jessicalistic said:


> I hate missing a few days! I feel so behind. Browsing through and catching up, I'm as impressed as always. Very inspired to dig through my closet this week  Looking great everyone!
> 
> Yesterday...
> Lady Gaga shirt from some shop in Paris
> Tank with studs from Gap
> Skirt from H&M Stop AIDS Now campaign
> Boots...hmm...Dirty Laundry, I think. Super comfy and cheap.
> Necklace from Zara
> Rings (was very excited) H&M Divided



love this - the colours and prints - very fun!


----------



## phiphi

a few outfits - j crew and CLs






j crew skirt, zara top and CLs


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> a few outfits - j crew and CLs
> 
> j crew skirt, zara top and CLs



I really like the denim and bright pencil skirt. This is one for me to steal (or try to steal at least).


----------



## quynh_1206

Tee said:


> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.


 
Very cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> a few outfits - j crew and CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j crew skirt, zara top and CLs


 
Love your yellow and blue combo.


----------



## twdavis

Today:


----------



## platinum_girly

jessicalistic said:


> I hate missing a few days! I feel so behind. Browsing through and catching up, I'm as impressed as always. Very inspired to dig through my closet this week  Looking great everyone!
> 
> Yesterday...
> Lady Gaga shirt from some shop in Paris
> Tank with studs from Gap
> Skirt from H&M Stop AIDS Now campaign
> Boots...hmm...Dirty Laundry, I think. Super comfy and cheap.
> Necklace from Zara
> Rings (was very excited) H&M Divided


 
Love that skirt!



Samia said:


> Such a pretty dress! looks good on you


 


jessicalistic said:


> Cute dress!


 
Thanks girlies xoxo



bry_dee said:


> Everyone's looking really great!
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting jewelry!
> 
> Went for all black today, except for this bag I used just for the rain (because I desperately wanted it to look old)! Also, I have DIY-ed the collar of this black shirt to jazz it up a bit.


 
Wow that DIY shirt is fabulous, i love me some studding 



phiphi said:


> what a great dress!


 
Thanks sweetie xoxo



phiphi said:


> a few outfits - j crew and CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j crew skirt, zara top and CLs


 
Love the way that you style brights


----------



## AuntieMame

phiphi said:


> a few outfits - j crew and CLs
> 
> j crew skirt, zara top and CLs



I just got that skirt on sale as well. Really looking forward to wearing it. It looks great with the denim shirt!


----------



## bry_dee

platinum_girly said:


> Wow that DIY shirt is fabulous, i love me some studding





phiphi said:


> really cool bry - i'm totally loving this! love the DIY too!



Thank you ladies!
@phi: I really admire your color choices!
@platinum_girly: That's a really nice envelope clutch! Colorblocking is forever IMHO!


----------



## thepoppet

Tee said:


> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.



I took a look at your blog and I really love your style. You pick the perfect cuts, colors, and textures for you. Also, the photography is fantastic. Who does your photography?


----------



## twdavis

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> This is my church outfit this morning.  My aqua lace top was bought at a thrift store and it doesn't have a name label so I dont know who it's by.  Mint pants were bought at Ross and shoes are Jessica Simpson.
> 
> And thank u for ur previous compliments.  I dont know how to multiquote so I cant thank u personally.  But please know that you all look fab and u all have at least one item of ur outfits that I want...lol...



Love your mint skinnys!!!!!


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Everybody is looking so great! Love the inspiration!



You have the most darling dresses!!


----------



## platinum_girly

bry_dee said:


> @platinum_girly: That's a really nice envelope clutch! Colorblocking is forever IMHO!


 
Awww thanks hun, you are such a fab fashionista!!!



twdavis said:


> You have the most darling dresses!!


 
Thanks hon, and BTW - i love your necklace in your recent OOTD pic, may i ask what the brand is? Thanks


----------



## lovemysavior

twdavis said:
			
		

> Love your mint skinnys!!!!!



Thank u


----------



## Tee

Samia said:


> You look gorgeous! And love the outfit too



Thanks so much Samia! 


jessicalistic said:


> Very nice. Cool details on the blouse



Thanks sweetie! 



phiphi said:


> i feel like i've missed so much too, being away! sorry if i missed anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> really cool bry - i'm totally loving this! love the DIY too!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit! you look like you came off a page of a magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> love the mix of colours!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> what a great dress!
> 
> 
> 
> love this - the colours and prints - very fun!



Thank you so much phiphi! 



quynh_1206 said:


> Very cute!



Thanks sweetie! 



thepoppet said:


> I took a look at your blog and I really love your style. You pick the perfect cuts, colors, and textures for you. Also, the photography is fantastic. Who does your photography?



Thanks so much for your compliments thepoppet! My fiance takes all the photos of me for my blog.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M peplum top and skirt.



Pretty


----------



## Ebonynoir

phiphi said:
			
		

> a few outfits - j crew and CLs
> 
> j crew skirt, zara top and CLs



Love the color combinations 3>


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Lanvin x Acne Jacket, F21 skirt, CL boots


----------



## Jen123

Tee said:


> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.


 
Wow, you look amazing!


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M Skirt


----------



## phiphi

jessicalistic said:


> I really like the denim and bright pencil skirt. This is one for me to steal (or try to steal at least).



aw thank you jessicalistic!! 



quynh_1206 said:


> Love your yellow and blue combo.



thank you quynh!



twdavis said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 1780685



that's a fun print!!



platinum_girly said:


> Love the way that you style brights



thank you sweetie!! 



AuntieMame said:


> I just got that skirt on sale as well. Really looking forward to wearing it. It looks great with the denim shirt!



thank you auntiemame! it's such a great skirt - i'm so glad i got it!



bry_dee said:


> Thank you ladies!
> @phi: I really admire your color choices!
> @platinum_girly: That's a really nice envelope clutch! Colorblocking is forever IMHO!



thank you bry!! 



Ebonynoir said:


> Love the color combinations 3>



thank you ebonynoir!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Lanvin x Acne Jacket, F21 skirt, CL boots



fun jacket!



Sparklybags said:


> H&M Skirt



very cute!!


----------



## twdavis

Thank you phiphi!
Thanks PG! I really don't think it's any brand. I'm sure it's copied from something. I've had it for years. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


----------



## AEGIS

Tee said:


> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.





that blouse is legit amaZING!


----------



## AEGIS

Jenny Lauren said:


> H&M peplum top and skirt.



do you know if this top is still in stores?  it seems so much more peplum-y than the zara version.  thanks so much!


----------



## AEGIS

PrincessBal said:


>





juneping said:


> ^^*princessbal *- you look so adorable, *the pattern of the bag and the skirt look almost the same from afar...*




it really does!

great outfit per usual!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> a few outfits - j crew and CLs


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...Lanvin x Acne Jacket, F21 skirt, CL boots



You make casual daily look easy and good!!!


----------



## sara09

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...Lanvin x Acne Jacket, F21 skirt, CL boots



Love this colour combination, you look great!


----------



## kiwishopper

Casaul weekend outfit! Pairing fuschia and pale yellow together! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## ninja_please

pavilion said:


> Finally got a peplum top!
> 
> View attachment 1779448



Ooo...so cute and ladylike!


----------



## MayMay22

I am going to watch Spiderman this evening.. here is my outfit


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> Thanks PG! I really don't think it's any brand. I'm sure it's copied from something. I've had it for years. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


 
Awww oh well, it seems like you have something pretty unique there, it definately suits you 



MayMay22 said:


> I am going to watch Spiderman this evening.. here is my outfit


 
I freaking LOVE those studded shoes!!!


----------



## loves

everyone looks fabulous.

it's so nice coming here and seeing others have such a passion for clothes! obviously equally guilty myself


----------



## rx4dsoul

Today!


----------



## RafaelaG.

Here's one of my outfit from a few days ago


----------



## Machick333

havent been here for awhile! everyone looks great!!!!

Dress: Rag and Bone Bag: Hermes. Shoes: Michael Kors. 
All on my blog today


----------



## Machick333

Love it!!!  



phiphi said:


> a few outfits - j crew and cls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j crew skirt, zara top and cls


----------



## MayMay22

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks a lot PG


----------



## MissIndependent

Both the dress and shoes are from H&M


----------



## jessicalistic

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Today!



Cute skirt!


----------



## jessicalistic

Today... (I kinda forgot it was 4th of July. Bad American...)

Top: children's embroidered top from Hungary
Shorts: Paige
Shoes: Swedish Hasbeens for H&M
Old Bakelite bracelets mixed with J Crew and H&M, plus my Louis Vuitton Alma


----------



## Tee

AEGIS said:


> that blouse is legit amaZING!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Tee

Jen123 said:


> Wow, you look amazing!



Thank you so much Jen123!


----------



## Sparklybags

From the weekend


----------



## susu1978

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> Both the dress and shoes are from H&M



Love the color of the shoes n great outfit


----------



## .jourdyn.

RafaelaG. said:


> Here's one of my outfit from a few days ago



Very cute!


----------



## ninja_please

Happy 4th guys!


----------



## jessicalistic

ninja_please said:
			
		

> Happy 4th guys!



Love that lace detail!


----------



## xoxoCat

Possible DVF alternative? Banana Republic printed wrap dress:


----------



## jessicalistic

AEGIS said:
			
		

> do you know if this top is still in stores?  it seems so much more peplum-y than the zara version.  thanks so much!



I saw it here for the first time a couple of weeks ago in white an purple. And last weekend it was also in navy, so I think it'll be around for a while


----------



## lovely64

I love looking at all the pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovely64

Tee said:


> I'm loving everyone's looks! Here's my latest outfit from my blog.


 Beautiful!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Machick333 said:
			
		

> havent been here for awhile! everyone looks great!!!!
> 
> Dress: Rag and Bone Bag: Hermes. Shoes: Michael Kors.
> All on my blog today



You look fab!  Everybody looks fab,  but especially this outfit IMO.


----------



## pinknyanko

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> From the weekend



I was just there at CL exhibit too! But I didn't take a pic :/


----------



## luciabugia

Simple day with this gorgeous find from the sale - the necklace! Detailed pictures on the blog


----------



## marie-lou

luciabugia said:


> Simple day with this gorgeous find from the sale - the necklace! Detailed pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1782734



Very elegant!! I really like it!


----------



## luciabugia

marie-lou said:


> Very elegant!! I really like it!



Thanks, Marie-Lou!


----------



## juneping

zara top, sandals | uniqlo jeans


----------



## Jenny Lauren

AEGIS said:


> do you know if this top is still in stores?  it seems so much more peplum-y than the zara version.  thanks so much!



YES, it's in stores right now in white, lavender and navy.  I went into several NYC H&M's and they all had it!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Back from NYC and missing it terribly!  Thank you very much for all of the lovely comments, and everyone is looking so fabulous lately!  This is a BCBG dress from last year.


----------



## virginiaalamode

Outfit from this past weekend.....

12th St. dress, Prada heels, hermes scarf and McQueen clutch (found at the local Saks Outlet!)

More pics/ details on my blog. Also, please "like" me on Facebook, if you feel so inclined


----------



## virginiaalamode

Jenny Lauren said:


> Back from NYC and missing it terribly! Thank you very much for all of the lovely comments, and everyone is looking so fabulous lately! This is a BCBG dress from last year.


 
Simply LOVE this dress on you!


----------



## virginiaalamode

juneping said:


> zara top, sandals | uniqlo jeans


 
You are always so fabulous I can't even stand it!


----------



## virginiaalamode

luciabugia said:


> Simple day with this gorgeous find from the sale - the necklace! Detailed pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1782734


 
Love that Chanel! You make being patriotic look incredibly chic.


----------



## Jokili

*juneping, Jenny Lauren, virginiaalamode* .


----------



## cascherping

Love the pop of color from your heels!


juneping said:


> zara top, sandals | uniqlo jeans



Love this outfit and your accessories are killer!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Back from NYC and missing it terribly!  Thank you very much for all of the lovely comments, and everyone is looking so fabulous lately!  This is a BCBG dress from last year.



Love the dress and accessories!


virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit from this past weekend.....
> 
> 12th St. dress, Prada heels, hermes scarf and McQueen clutch (found at the local Saks Outlet!)
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog. Also, please "like" me on Facebook, if you feel so inclined



Fantastic detail on the back of the shirt!


Sparklybags said:


> From the weekend





ninja_please said:


> Happy 4th guys!



Love the print (and you can never go wrong with a wrap dress).


xoxoCat said:


> Possible DVF alternative? Banana Republic printed wrap dress:



Gorgeous use of accessories!


luciabugia said:


> Simple day with this gorgeous find from the sale - the necklace! Detailed pictures on the blog
> 
> View attachment 1782734


----------



## cascherping

Here's the outfit I wore last weekend (please, please, please excuse the wrinkly nature of the dress - I honestly thought it was fine, until I saw the photos. I need to spend more time steaming DVF dress, Alexander McQueen clutch, Kate Spade heels (the rest of the details in my blog.


----------



## twdavis

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> Outfit from this past weekend.....
> 
> 12th St. dress, Prada heels, hermes scarf and McQueen clutch (found at the local Saks Outlet!)
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog. Also, please "like" me on Facebook, if you feel so inclined



PRECIOUS!!!!! Love the color!!


----------



## twdavis

Still trying to master self photos...lol


----------



## platinum_girly

Please excuse the ill look, i went out shopping and did nothing but be sick and feel faint


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...360 Cashmere sweater, Jcrew skirt, Pedro Garcia Booties


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Please excuse the ill look, i went out shopping and did nothing but be sick and feel faint



You look precious!


----------



## Tee

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you lovely64!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Hi again, all you lovely ladies!  I've just spent the last hour or so catching up on this thread, and everyone is looking just fabulous. So much fun seeing all the gorgeous outfits!

Anyway, here's a recent one of mine. I may have been absent from the thread for a bit, but I've still got loads of outfits to post!  We've finally got a bit of proper summer with pretty high temperatures (25 degrees celcius - YEY! ) and obviously I've been dressing accordingly. 

Here, the shirt is from Etoile Isabel Marant, shorts from Acne, scarf from Alexander McQueen, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs and various jewellery from McQueen, MBMJ, YSL, etc. And as always, you'll find more pictures on my blog!


----------



## rx4dsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> zara top, sandals | uniqlo jeans



Aacckkk!!! So jealous of those Zara heels June!


----------



## airborne

love everything about this look, great colors and patterns



virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit from this past weekend.....
> 
> 12th St. dress, Prada heels, hermes scarf and McQueen clutch (found at the local Saks Outlet!)
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog. Also, please "like" me on Facebook, if you feel so inclined


----------



## ninja_please

Thanks jessicalistic and cascherping, I love the lace back too!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> zara top, sandals | uniqlo jeans


 
I love your shoes June! You look great!


----------



## its_a_keeper

cascherping said:


> Here's the outfit I wore last weekend (please, please, please excuse the wrinkly nature of the dress - I honestly thought it was fine, until I saw the photos. I need to spend more time steaming DVF dress, Alexander McQueen clutch, Kate Spade heels (the rest of the details in my blog.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-027.jpg


 
awesome! I am lately so into purple! You look stunning!


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:


> Please excuse the ill look, i went out shopping and did nothing but be sick and feel faint


 
Get well/better soon! I like those colors on you.


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> You look precious!


 
Thanks hun, and i really like those sandals that you are wearing, are they Chanel? xoxo



its_a_keeper said:


> Get well/better soon! I like those colors on you.


 
Thanks hun, doc seems to think that it will be something that i have to deal with for the duration now that i cannot take my stomach meds, so i guess i will have to get used to it


----------



## TMD

Everyone is looking so stylish..I'm wearing a vintage dress today


----------



## Elsie87

^Pretty!


Today's look:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## TMD

Elsie87 said:


> ^Pretty!
> 
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Thank you!That Chanel bag is amazing


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking great everyone!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's today's outfit


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Thanks hun, and i really like those sandals that you are wearing, are they Chanel? xoxo
> 
> Shoes are by Alex Marie


----------



## twdavis

Ootd:


----------



## kiwishopper

What I am wearing! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## pavilion

^ Love your skirt!

Here's my simple outfit for Friday.


----------



## justpeachy4397

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Please excuse the ill look, i went out shopping and did nothing but be sick and feel faint



You look BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..Jcrew parka, Balenciaga tee, Juicy denim, YSL pumps


----------



## Dukeprincess

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..Jcrew parka, Balenciaga tee, Juicy denim, YSL pumps



Love this entire look!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..Jcrew parka, Balenciaga tee, Juicy denim, YSL pumps



GORGEOUS outfit! Love that Balenciaga tee, and your hair is so pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Ladies! You're sweet! 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> GORGEOUS outfit! Love that Balenciaga tee, and your hair is so pretty!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Love this entire look!


----------



## ninja_please

I woke up super early today and it was foggy and cold, so I put this on. Then it became too hot.


----------



## randr21

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's today's outfit


 
am loving that blue, especially how the shoes pop off of the black tights


----------



## sonya

That's a cute dress!



twdavis said:


> Ootd:
> 
> View attachment 1784330


----------



## sonya

Love your clutch!




virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit from this past weekend.....
> 
> 12th St. dress, Prada heels, hermes scarf and McQueen clutch (found at the local Saks Outlet!)
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog. Also, please "like" me on Facebook, if you feel so inclined


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend all!!!


----------



## jessicalistic

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend all!!!



So summery!


----------



## jessicalistic

twdavis said:
			
		

> Ootd:



Love this! The colours are great, and I'm so into the yellow sandals.


----------



## d00rvm

I'm wearing;
My brand new CL sneakerssss
My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
Great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

virginiaalamode said:


> Simply LOVE this dress on you!





Jokili said:


> *juneping, Jenny Lauren, virginiaalamode* .





cascherping said:


> Love the dress and accessories!



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's an H&M dress worn as a skirt, with a Zara top.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit from this past weekend.....
> 
> 12th St. dress, Prada heels, hermes scarf and McQueen clutch (found at the local Saks Outlet!)



Love the color of your dress, and your clutch is fabulous!



cascherping said:


> Here's the outfit I wore last weekend (please, please, please excuse the wrinkly nature of the dress - I honestly thought it was fine, until I saw the photos. I need to spend more time steaming DVF dress, Alexander McQueen clutch, Kate Spade heels (the rest of the details in my blog.



Love this dress!  It looks really great on you!



platinum_girly said:


> Please excuse the ill look, i went out shopping and did nothing but be sick and feel faint



LOVING the mint on mint outfit!  Such a fabulous color combo on you!



Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:



Your accessories are fabulous!  Just love your shoes and bag!



kiwishopper said:


> What I am wearing! More pictures are on my blog



LOVE that polka dotted skirt!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, Jenny Lauren! Means a lot because I always love your outfits!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Love the color of your dress, and your clutch is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dress!  It looks really great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING the mint on mint outfit!  Such a fabulous color combo on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your accessories are fabulous!  Just love your shoes and bag!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE that polka dotted skirt!


----------



## twdavis

Thank you sonya and jessicalistic!!!!!


----------



## jessicalistic

Thursday last week  I think I forgot to post it. But maybe it's already here somewhere...


----------



## its_a_keeper

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> Thursday last week  I think I forgot to post it. But maybe it's already here somewhere...



Thats so cute! 

<<<<<<<<<<>><>>><<><>>>>>>>>>>>>

on my way to the GYM today

RL Jeans, Tommy Hilfiger Polo and Flats


----------



## bry_dee

Happy Sunday everyone! My SO and I's fun attempt on the Mulberry F/W 12 "_Where the Wild Things Are_" ad campaign. Taken inside a forest-y area in the campus after studying in the library LOL


----------



## jessicalistic

bry_dee said:
			
		

> Happy Sunday everyone! My SO and I's fun attempt on the Mulberry F/W 12 "Where the Wild Things Are" ad campaign. Taken inside a forest-y area in the campus after studying in the library LOL



Cool!


----------



## Elsie87

My Sunday lunch outfit:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## bry_dee

jessicalistic said:


> Cool!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> Thursday last week  I think I forgot to post it. But maybe it's already here somewhere...



Love your necklace!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

bry_dee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! My SO and I's fun attempt on the Mulberry F/W 12 "_Where the Wild Things Are_" ad campaign. Taken inside a forest-y area in the campus after studying in the library LOL



Great one! And so much fun to do so!!! Me likey


----------



## bry_dee

Thank you *its_a_keeper*!  It was really a very fun activity together! Fooling around!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jessicalistic said:


> Thursday last week  I think I forgot to post it. But maybe it's already here somewhere...



Such an adorable look!  Love that necklace and your tiered skirt!


----------



## jessicalistic

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Love your necklace!!



Thanks! Was Lanvin for H&M


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Such an adorable look!  Love that necklace and your tiered skirt!



Thanks! As usual, H&M for both  But from years ago...


----------



## jaijai1012

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> Thursday last week  I think I forgot to post it. But maybe it's already here somewhere...



You look so stinkin' cute! One of the Kusama polka dot bags would go great with this outfit.


----------



## jessicalistic

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> You look so stinkin' cute! One of the Kusama polka dot bags would go great with this outfit.



This Tuesday... Though I really want the monogram collection coming in Oct. but keep your eyes peeled Tuesday night for a reveal


----------



## Takeshi

x


----------



## Millicat

bry_dee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! My SO and I's fun attempt on the Mulberry F/W 12 "_Where the Wild Things Are_" ad campaign. Taken inside a forest-y area in the campus after studying in the library LOL


 
Very clever


----------



## bry_dee

Thank you *Millicat*!


----------



## jessicalistic

Happy Monday! I need to stop taking pictures in my dark bedroom... The colors are bananas. 

I'm also bummed you can't see the cool stuff on this top. Oh, well


----------



## bry_dee

^Adorable pants!  It should be interesting to see the colors of the flowers under daylight! I love her very Céline-slash-Jil Sander your top is.


----------



## Myrkur

From Italy a few weeks ago. 






















And I bought these Miu Miu glasses there


----------



## phiphi

argh! i'm so behind!!! sorry to those i missed! 



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1785615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785617
> 
> 
> I'm wearing;
> My brand new CL sneakerssss
> My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
> Great weekend everyone!



very very fierce!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's an H&M dress worn as a skirt, with a Zara top.



love this - super cute!



jessicalistic said:


> Thursday last week  I think I forgot to post it. But maybe it's already here somewhere...



ADORABLE! i love everything about this outfit!



its_a_keeper said:


> Thats so cute!
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<>><>>><<><>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> on my way to the GYM today
> 
> RL Jeans, Tommy Hilfiger Polo and Flats



fun, casual look!



bry_dee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! My SO and I's fun attempt on the Mulberry F/W 12 "_Where the Wild Things Are_" ad campaign. Taken inside a forest-y area in the campus after studying in the library LOL



this is so cool - you look awesome. and that is a totally fun take on the mulberry ad!



Elsie87 said:


> My Sunday lunch outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



great print, E! love it!



Myrkur said:


> From Italy a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bought these Miu Miu glasses there



really cool - i love the celine and your glasses!


----------



## phiphi

bcbg dress, zara shoes


----------



## twdavis




----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> bcbg dress, zara shoes



Thanks Phiphi!  I just LOVE the colour of your dress!  It is so bright and summery!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's a new lavender H&M peplum top with a very old Club Monaco skirt.


----------



## luciabugia

Yesterday, on the way out with a car full of teenagers! Didn't do the Bal City any justice but more pictures on the blog if interested


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's a new lavender H&M peplum top with a very old Club Monaco skirt.


----------



## pavilion

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Here's a new lavender H&M peplum top with a very old Club Monaco skirt.



Love your skirt!


----------



## pavilion

Here's my outfit today for the office before heading to the airport.



Skirt: J.Crew (currently on sale)  Blouse: Lilly Pulitzer  Necklace: J.Crew  Heels: Jil Sander


----------



## platinum_girly

Sorry that i have not replied to the lovely comments, i have not been on TPF as much lately but i want to say thankyou to those that commented on my last outfit and everybody is looking fabulous!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Joie Jacket, F21 tee, Leifsdottir skirt, YSL shoes


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Deborah1986

phiphi said:


> bcbg dress, zara shoes



_love it !!! _


----------



## airborne

love the combo, great heels too 


phiphi said:


> bcbg dress, zara shoes


----------



## jessicalistic

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-feels-like-fall.html
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-feels-like-fall.html



Cool skirt and nice textures


----------



## .jourdyn.

jessicalistic said:
			
		

> Happy Monday! I need to stop taking pictures in my dark bedroom... The colors are bananas.
> 
> I'm also bummed you can't see the cool stuff on this top. Oh, well



Sweet pants!


----------



## kiwishopper

Wore roses dress yesterday (a borrowed piece from mum). More pictures are on my blog


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Looking good everyone!

Here is my outfit from yesterday. The top is Zara, the skirt is Oldnavy, and the shoes are the CeCe flat from J. Crew.


----------



## Sparklybags

From my birthday last week


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/time-out.html


----------



## melhon

Eileen fisher sweater, Paige jeans, Chanel necklace and purse, AGL pumps (so comfy!)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


>



I love this!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> bcbg dress, zara shoes



Ohhh i love the dress!


----------



## jesscat

Zara dress, old Aldo heels, mark, H&M and tiffany bracelets, ASOS necklace

More pics on this post here


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's a new lavender H&M peplum top with a very old Club Monaco skirt.



The peplum style really suits you.


----------



## virginiaalamode

OOTD::::

Miu Miu heels, J. Crew pants, Zara tee, DKNY beaded jacket, Doo Ri for Be & D bag, Celine sunnies.

More pics/ details on my blog!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

luciabugia said:


>





pavilion said:


> Love your skirt!





Samia said:


> The peplum style really suits you.



Ladies, thank you so much for the lovely compliments!

There are so many fantastic outfits in this thread lately, that it's so hard to comment on all of them, but I'd like to say that everybody is killing it!  Just fabulous!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a Rachel Rachel Roy dress, and feeling super tall in my Jimmy Choo platforms!


----------



## twdavis




----------



## platinum_girly

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD::::
> 
> Miu Miu heels, J. Crew pants, Zara tee, DKNY beaded jacket, Doo Ri for Be & D bag, Celine sunnies.
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog!


 
OMG i love that bag! Do you know if they still have it for sale? 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Rachel Rachel Roy dress, and feeling super tall in my Jimmy Choo platforms!


 
Gorgeous as always!



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1788463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788462


 
Wow those bracelets are super cool


----------



## melhon

Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/time-out.html


love it.  love the casual chic look.


----------



## melhon

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD::::
> 
> Miu Miu heels, J. Crew pants, Zara tee, DKNY beaded jacket, Doo Ri for Be & D bag, Celine sunnies.
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog!


very nice


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Crewcuts shirt, Current/Elliott Denim, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## virginiaalamode

platinum_girly said:


> OMG i love that bag! Do you know if they still have it for sale?
> 
> My Saks outlet only had one for sale and I snagged it just before Christmas of last year. If you're lucky, one will turn up on eBay or at an Outlet store. It's such a great bag but I have to be careful - I set it on a table at an event and suddenly started smelling burning hair (a nearby candle had gotten ahold of the fur!) It was luckily fine, but it was a close call!


----------



## jessicalistic

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Looking good everyone!
> 
> Here is my outfit from yesterday. The top is Zara, the skirt is Oldnavy, and the shoes are the CeCe flat from J. Crew.



Nice colors! So happy


----------



## melhon

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Crewcuts shirt, Current/Elliott Denim, Miu Miu shoes


like your style as always, simple yet so chic


----------



## jessicalistic

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> From my birthday last week



Cute and casual. Love black and white stripes.


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a Rachel Rachel Roy dress, and feeling super tall in my Jimmy Choo platforms!



Great chunky gold necklace! My search continues...


----------



## jessicalistic

Fun pants! Very bold. Love it.


----------



## jessicalistic

So I took my photography to a new level today. In the corner of the elevator at work. You guys deserve better. 

Taking it back to the wild west today - feeling in touch with my CA roots from over here in Holland.


----------



## platinum_girly

virginiaalamode said:


> My Saks outlet only had one for sale and I snagged it just before Christmas of last year. If you're lucky, one will turn up on eBay or at an Outlet store. It's such a great bag but I have to be careful - I set it on a table at an event and suddenly started smelling burning hair (a nearby candle had gotten ahold of the fur!) It was luckily fine, but it was a close call!


 
I didn't notice the fur on it, i just saw what looked like fringe, is it real or faux fur?
But OMG that it caught alight, i bet you nearly had a heart attack...I hope it isn't too badly damaged after that?


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Melhon, you're sweet 



melhon said:


> like your style as always, simple yet so chic


----------



## lovely64

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Crewcuts shirt, Current/Elliott Denim, Miu Miu shoes


 You always look lovely!


jessicalistic said:


> So I took my photography to a new level today. In the corner of the elevator at work. You guys deserve better.
> 
> Taking it back to the wild west today - feeling in touch with my CA roots from over here in Holland.


 Pretty


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I am wearing Trina Turk tank and Navy Zara high waisted shorts with my Coach watch.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Lovely64 



lovely64 said:


> You always look lovely!


----------



## phiphi

twdavis said:


> View attachment 1787330



cute!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks Phiphi!  I just LOVE the colour of your dress!  It is so bright and summery!





Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's a new lavender H&M peplum top with a very old Club Monaco skirt.



thank you jenny!! i love this look. you look adorable!



luciabugia said:


> Yesterday, on the way out with a car full of teenagers! Didn't do the Bal City any justice but more pictures on the blog if interested
> 
> View attachment 1787371



you look super chic!! love this!



pavilion said:


> Here's my outfit today for the office before heading to the airport.
> 
> View attachment 1787415
> 
> Skirt: J.Crew (currently on sale)  Blouse: Lilly Pulitzer  Necklace: J.Crew  Heels: Jil Sander



very elegant - i love the colour of your skirt!



platinum_girly said:


> Sorry that i have not replied to the lovely comments, i have not been on TPF as much lately but i want to say thankyou to those that commented on my last outfit and everybody is looking fabulous!!!



you look lovely PG! that colour really suits you!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Joie Jacket, F21 tee, Leifsdottir skirt, YSL shoes



cute!



angelastoel said:


>



loving the skirt!


----------



## phiphi

Deborah1986 said:


> _love it !!! _



thank you deborah!! 



airborne said:


> love the combo, great heels too



thank you airborne!! 



kiwishopper said:


> Wore roses dress yesterday (a borrowed piece from mum). More pictures are on my blog



mom to the rescue! fun dress!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Looking good everyone!
> 
> Here is my outfit from yesterday. The top is Zara, the skirt is Oldnavy, and the shoes are the CeCe flat from J. Crew.



love the colour combo!



Sparklybags said:


> From my birthday last week



very fun!



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/06/time-out.html



lovely!



melhon said:


> Eileen fisher sweater, Paige jeans, Chanel necklace and purse, AGL pumps (so comfy!)
> 
> View attachment 1787792
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787793



love the necklace! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Ohhh i love the dress!



thank you so much rx!!!


----------



## phiphi

jesscat said:


> Zara dress, old Aldo heels, mark, H&M and tiffany bracelets, ASOS necklace
> 
> More pics on this post here



very chic! 



virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD::::
> 
> Miu Miu heels, J. Crew pants, Zara tee, DKNY beaded jacket, Doo Ri for Be & D bag, Celine sunnies.
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog!



fun heels!



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1788463
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788462



lovely!



jessicalistic said:


> So I took my photography to a new level today. In the corner of the elevator at work. You guys deserve better.
> 
> Taking it back to the wild west today - feeling in touch with my CA roots from over here in Holland.



yay! elevator shot!!  you look fab!



lovemysavior said:


> Today I am wearing Trina Turk tank and Navy Zara high waisted shorts with my Coach watch.
> 
> View attachment 1789099



super cute!!!


----------



## twdavis

Thank you PG, jessicalistic and phiphi


----------



## twdavis

sonya said:


> That's a cute dress!



Thank you!!


----------



## virginiaalamode

platinum_girly said:


> I didn't notice the fur on it, i just saw what looked like fringe, is it real or faux fur?
> But OMG that it caught alight, i bet you nearly had a heart attack...I hope it isn't too badly damaged after that?




It is real fur, but it wasn't damaged (thank goodness!)


----------



## xoxoCat

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Crewcuts shirt, Current/Elliott Denim, Miu Miu shoes



I have been lusting over those Miu Miu's for the longest time. Hopefully they show up on ebay one day...


----------



## AuntieMame

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Rachel Rachel Roy dress, and feeling super tall in my Jimmy Choo platforms!



The top of that dress is a cut that's very very flattering on you!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Rachel Rachel Roy dress, and feeling super tall in my Jimmy Choo platforms!



Love this dress!


----------



## Slavisa

This is two days ago before dinner with friends.

Leona by Leona Edmiston Dress
Stockings
Zu Boots


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Lovely outfits everyone


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my latest outfit:


----------



## Flip88

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> Outfit from this past weekend.....
> 
> 12th St. dress, Prada heels, hermes scarf and McQueen clutch (found at the local Saks Outlet!)
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog. Also, please "like" me on Facebook, if you feel so inclined



Beautiful!


----------



## juneping

isabel marant belina top, dicker boots (gris) | uniqlo skinny jeans |


----------



## bag in black

with my Anthra


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Missoni Top, Jcrew pant, Alaia shoes


----------



## weibaobai

HI xoxoCat!  I'm sure you'll find them...There's been so many times that I've missed out on shoes but ended up finding them at outlets for a very good discount! good luck!



xoxoCat said:


> I have been lusting over those Miu Miu's for the longest time. Hopefully they show up on ebay one day...


----------



## Eva1991

Last night's outfit:


----------



## kiwishopper

Purple plaided dress and Rebecca Minkoff bag yesterday


----------



## twdavis




----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Purple plaided dress and Rebecca Minkoff bag yesterday



Kiwi, has anyone ever told you that you look a bit like Karen Mok at certain angles?
Love the plaid dress!


----------



## melhon

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my latest outfit:


nice shoes, nice accessories, nice closet!


----------



## Asia_Leone

My Outfit from Monday


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Asia_Leone said:


> My Outfit from Monday


 
Love your style!!!


----------



## lovely64

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## its_a_keeper

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Crewcuts shirt, Current/Elliott Denim, Miu Miu shoes


 
THIS is just perfect! I love that outfit on you! Till now my fav on you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Gorgeous as always!





jessicalistic said:


> Great chunky gold necklace! My search continues...





phiphi said:


> thank you jenny!! i love this look. you look adorable!





AuntieMame said:


> The top of that dress is a cut that's very very flattering on you!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Love this dress!



Thank you so much everyone!  You all are so sweet!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Crewcuts shirt, Current/Elliott Denim, Miu Miu shoes



I'm obsessing over your shoes...so fabulous!



jessicalistic said:


> Taking it back to the wild west today - feeling in touch with my CA roots from over here in Holland.



Great outfit!  Love the cardigan, and really love your phone case!!!



Slavisa said:


> This is two days ago before dinner with friends.
> 
> Leona by Leona Edmiston Dress
> Stockings
> Zu Boots



Such a pretty dress on you.  Love the colours!



juneping said:


> isabel marant belina top, dicker boots (gris) | uniqlo skinny jeans |



Looking chic, as always!



Eva1991 said:


> Last night's outfit:



Very pretty print on your dress!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sequins and suede for daytime...H&M top, Danier skirt, Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Thanks for your lovely comment, *Jenny Lauren*!

Love your skirt and your Jimmy Choo shoe collection!!


----------



## twdavis

Sequins and Bows:










Changed it up a bit.....


----------



## twdavis

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Sequins and suede for daytime...H&M top, Danier skirt, Balenciaga bag.



Love it!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Eva1991 said:


> Last night's outfit:


 
Very nicely put together 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Sequins and suede for daytime...H&M top, Danier skirt, Balenciaga bag.


 
Such a pretty top, and of all your clothes items i always love the H&M pieces on you the best


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Gryphon top, Current/Elliott Denim, Opening Ceremony Shoes


----------



## clcoons

Today...


----------



## cswcarol

Outfit pic from vacation! @ San Diego Botanical garden  
Top- Gilly Hicks, shorts-  Ann Taylor, Longchamp  bag (prefect for traveling), sperrys & Nixon watch


----------



## cswcarol

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog....Gryphon top, Current/Elliott Denim, Opening Ceremony Shoes



So chic!


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Very nicely put together



Thank you Platinum!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

twdavis said:


> Sequins and Bows:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1791000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790999
> 
> 
> Changed it up a bit.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1791087



LOVE your flip flops on the last pic!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Jenny Lauren said:


> Sequins and suede for daytime...H&M top, Danier skirt, Balenciaga bag.



Love. Gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

Asia_Leone said:


> My Outfit from Monday


 I love this!


----------



## Perfect Day

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD::::
> 
> Miu Miu heels, J. Crew pants, Zara tee, DKNY beaded jacket, Doo Ri for Be & D bag, Celine sunnies.
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog!



What a cute outfit, the 'little black jacket' is lovely and completes a fairly simple, yet very nice, outfit.  The bag is especially nice and great blog by the way


----------



## twdavis

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> LOVE your flip flops on the last pic!



Thank you Eva


----------



## jessicalistic

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> My Outfit from Monday



LOVE this skirt! I mean, really love.


----------



## jessicalistic

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Sequins and suede for daytime...H&M top, Danier skirt, Balenciaga bag.



Great color for that top! Love sequins...

P.S. Phone case is from...drum roll...H&M! Yes, it's true. And it's ten times better than all of the expensive ones I own.


----------



## jessicalistic

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog....Gryphon top, Current/Elliott Denim, Opening Ceremony Shoes



I have a serious crush on your collection of booties. Really, you have to stop coming with new ones.


----------



## jessicalistic

cswcarol said:
			
		

> Outfit pic from vacation! @ San Diego Botanical garden
> Top- Gilly Hicks, shorts-  Ann Taylor, Longchamp  bag (prefect for traveling), sperrys & Nixon watch



Red and leopard are great. And I agree with you on Longchamp...perfect for travel.


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking so great!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I am wearing a Forever 21 top and earrings and a skirt by For The Republic.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Jenny Lauren....Lovin your style too!!! Totes chic! 


Jenny Lauren said:


> I'm obsessing over your shoes...so fabulous!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi cswcarol~  Thanks!  I love your vaca outfit....super cute!


cswcarol said:


> So chic!


----------



## karolinemk

*T-shirt* _Zara_ *skirt* _H&M_ *bag* _Mulberry_ *watch* _Michael Kors_


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Everybody is looking so great!!!



Super cute PG!


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so great!!!




Very pretty tunic!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

lovemysavior said:


> Super cute PG!


 
Thanks girl and i love your watch in your latest outfit 



Eva1991 said:


> Very pretty tunic!!!!


 
Thankyou sweets xoxo


----------



## juneping

isabel marant top, skirt | zara sandals | givenchy pandora (M)


----------



## virginiaalamode

Perfect Day said:


> What a cute outfit, the 'little black jacket' is lovely and completes a fairly simple, yet very nice, outfit. The bag is especially nice and great blog by the way


 Thank you! I love this bag - I got it at Saks Outlet and I've never really seen anything like it...the silver is actually zippers, it's very cool!


----------



## kiwishopper

Visited our local Rose Gardens.


----------



## twdavis




----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...Jcrew top, Opening Ceremony Skirt, Fendi Booties


----------



## lovemysavior

weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog...Jcrew top, Opening Ceremony Skirt, Fendi Booties



Super cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

clcoons said:


> Today...
> View attachment 1791120



This is fab! Great outfit!



platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so great!!!



Nice one! Love it with those super skyscraper heels.


----------



## labelwhore04

platinum_girly said:


> Everybody is looking so great!!!



I have the same top, H&M right?


----------



## airborne

lovely top weibaobai!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...Jcrew top, Opening Ceremony Skirt, Fendi Booties


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks airborne 



airborne said:


> lovely top weibaobai!


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> Nice one! Love it with those super skyscraper heels.


 
Thanks hun xoxo



labelwhore04 said:


> I have the same top, H&M right?


 
Yep you are absolutely right, i managed to get it in the sale so i was happy


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is what I wore out to lunch today. Both the blouse and skirt are from H&M:


----------



## karolinemk

*Skirt and top* _Urban Outfitters_ *shoes* _Aldo_ *bag* _Mulberry _


----------



## alice87

MayMay22 said:


> I am going to watch Spiderman this evening.. here is my outfit


Such a fun jacket!!!


----------



## Takeshi

OOTD


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a great weekend Ladies!


----------



## Millicat

Love your jacket/cardigan


----------



## r15324

Haven't said hi in a while!!!

Here's me and what I do when bored...

Givenchy jacket, t shirt, jeans, sneakers, earrings

Balenciaga bag

TGIF!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Everyone is looking just so fabulous, and I want to thank all for your lovely compliments.  Here is one of my favourite dresses in my closet. . .an oldie from BCBG.


----------



## angelastoel

2 days ago with my new bag!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Takeshi said:


> OOTD



Woha! You got killer-legs! Looking great in those shorts Girl!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking just so fabulous, and I want to thank all for your lovely compliments.  Here is one of my favourite dresses in my closet. . .an oldie from BCBG.



awww, this is sweet on you. Looks nice.


----------



## Nolia

*Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
Dress: Forever XXI
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Fuxia Very Galaxy
*


----------



## Millicat

angelastoel said:


> 2 days ago with my new bag!


 
Lovely bag and your jacket's great too


----------



## Millicat

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.*
> *Dress: Forever XXI*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Fuxia Very Galaxy*


 
Love those shoes


----------



## platinum_girly

OOTD for day out shopping:


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> OOTD for day out shopping:



I love ur AW bag.  I saw it on a girl at a gas station and it looks fab.  Is it heavy?


----------



## twdavis

angelastoel said:
			
		

> 2 days ago with my new bag!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html



Love the color of your bag!!!!


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> OOTD for day out shopping:



You have fabulous bag collection!! Love this style AW!


----------



## twdavis

Super casual work Saturday. Lots of cleaning and redecorating today.


----------



## platinum_girly

lovemysavior said:


> I love ur AW bag. I saw it on a girl at a gas station and it looks fab. Is it heavy?


 
Thanks hun, i am not going to lie though- it is definately heavy, infact i believe it to be heavier than Rocco, i made the mistake of taking it out on an all day shopping trip today and hubby ended up carrying it 



twdavis said:


> You have fabulous bag collection!! Love this style AW!


 
Thanks sweetie, how is puttycat? xoxo


----------



## jessicalistic

karolinemk said:
			
		

> Skirt and top Urban Outfitters shoes Aldo bag Mulberry



Besides loving your outfit and that gorgeous ring, I'm do jealous of your HAIR! It's so pretty!


----------



## jessicalistic

angelastoel said:
			
		

> 2 days ago with my new bag!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html



Great color!


----------



## randr21

karolinemk said:
			
		

> Skirt and top Urban Outfitters shoes Aldo bag Mulberry



You have beautiful coloring, I'm so jelly.  What lippy r u wearing?


----------



## lovemysavior

The weather has been 100°+ here so I have been wearing the coolest outfits possible.  This is what I'm wearing today: Juicy sunnies, Theory v-neck, F21 necklace, and Target shorts.


----------



## jessicalistic

My fave tights from my boyfriend. This time with a combo of tie-dye.


----------



## randr21

Slavisa said:
			
		

> This is two days ago before dinner with friends.
> 
> Leona by Leona Edmiston Dress
> Stockings
> Zu Boots



ure super photogenic, grt dress too


----------



## bnjj

Answered my own question.


----------



## marie-lou

karolinemk said:


> *Skirt and top* _Urban Outfitters_ *shoes* _Aldo_ *bag* _Mulberry _



Love the cookie lily and love the ring!!


----------



## twdavis

Thanks sweetie, how is puttycat? xoxo[/QUOTE]

Rotten as EVER! LOL


----------



## twdavis

jessicalistic said:


> My fave tights from my boyfriend. This time with a combo of tie-dye.



Awesome tie dye combo!!


----------



## RafaelaG.




----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> Rotten as EVER! LOL


 
Lol! Poppy has been getting herself into trouble lately, she has broken my daughters wardrobe


----------



## .jourdyn.

platinum_girly said:


> OOTD for day out shopping:



Very cute! Congrats on your pregnancy!!  Just saw your little banner in your sig now. 



jessicalistic said:


> My fave tights from my boyfriend. This time with a combo of tie-dye.


Those are awesome!




RafaelaG. said:


>



Love the color of your jacket!


----------



## platinum_girly

.jourdyn. said:


> Very cute! Congrats on your pregnancy!!  Just saw your little banner in your sig now.


 
Awww thankyou sweetheart xoxo


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

platinum_girly said:


> Please excuse the ill look, i went out shopping and did nothing but be sick and feel faint



I love this look on you, you have a beautiful glow. Congrats on your bundle


----------



## heiress-ox

just a casual birthday dinner outfit.

shirt: sirens (haven't been near this store in years, but it's a cheap & amazing find)
shorts: j brand
watch: michael kors
shoes: christian louboutin
sunglasses: coach


----------



## karolinemk

angelastoel said:


> 2 days ago with my new bag!



I love your jacket and your bag! Such a nice color


----------



## karolinemk

marie-lou said:


> Love the cookie lily and love the ring!!



Aw, thanks!


----------



## karolinemk

*Skirt* _Urban Outfitters_ *bag* _Mulberry Lily_ *shoes* _Converse_ *watch* _Marc by Marc Jacobs_


----------



## Millicat

You probably get told this a lot so i hope i don't annoy you by saying this but - you look just like Lily Cole, your colouring, your face, it's uncanny


----------



## platinum_girly

Sleeping Beauty said:


> I love this look on you, you have a beautiful glow. Congrats on your bundle


 
Thankyou babe that is so sweet of you to say xoxo


----------



## juneping

club monaco tee | isabel marant skirt, dicker boots | chanel flap


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  I'm wearing full-on lilac with my J.Crew purse, H&M dress, and BP cardigan.


----------



## kat99

Wearing today from my blog - J.Crew top and bottom, YSL bag/shoes, VCA necklace


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Robert Rodriguez top, J brand denim, Miu Miu shoes.


----------



## Millicat

I love the colour and style of your top


----------



## platinum_girly

Horrible rainy day today


----------



## kiwishopper

platinum_girly said:


> Horrible rainy day today


 
PG, you look so chic! I can't tell you are expecting at all!! 
What I wore over the weekend near the waterfront


----------



## Machick333

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! I'm wearing full-on lilac with my J.Crew purse, H&M dress, and BP cardigan.


 
i would totally "lunch" with you he he


----------



## Machick333

kat99 said:


> Wearing today from my blog - J.Crew top and bottom, YSL bag/shoes, VCA necklace
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/whiteshirteyeletshorts.jpg


 i like everything you wear..... yup


----------



## Machick333

My Outfit from this Weekend 
Top: Pink Tartan 
JEans: Forever 21
Bag: LV Evora Damier ebene

More pics on my blog today


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Robert Rodriguez top, J brand denim, Miu Miu shoes.



You have the most amazing shoes!  I'm so obsessed with those Miu Miu gingham pumps!  I wanted them since they first came out, but I hesitated, and now they're sold out everywhere!  Can you tell me how they run?  Are they true to size?  I'm hoping I'll be able to find them on ebay, but I haven't seen them up there yet.


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look with my new CL boots:






More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog post today :


----------



## hexomega

American Eagle Striped Polo
American Eagle Lace Hem Indigo Denim Shorts
Black leggings over spanx tights (I found spanx to be not opaque enough)
Green Camisole
Black ballet flats

f.cl.ly/items/2F1w2y2N0b223w322a0c/Screen Shot 2012-07-16 at 12.57.45 PM.png
This shirt is big on me but I don't want to get rid of it because it's awesome to ride horses in . Maybe I'll have it tailored so it stops hanging off of my waist. Almost all of the weight I gained has come off and I have about 7 more pounds to go (out of 15). Anyway, don't judge, I'm just hanging around the house today.


----------



## platinum_girly

kiwishopper said:


> PG, you look so chic! I can't tell you are expecting at all!!
> What I wore over the weekend near the waterfront


 
Thankyou sweetie and that is a beautiful picture, i wish that i was somewhere sunny right now


----------



## kat99

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Robert Rodriguez top, J brand denim, Miu Miu shoes.



Shoe twins! I love your red pair! 



Machick333 said:


> i like everything you wear..... yup



Thank you


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Jenny lauren.  Thanks!  As for all Miu Miu shoes, they run pretty true to size.  But I've noticed that since these dont have the elastic in the back like most other slingbacks... I would go a half size up.  I have them in both blue and red and one is 38 while the other is 38.5. I could go either way, but If i were able to find the blue in 38.5, I would've preferred that.  Good luck!  I hope you find them!



Jenny Lauren said:


> You have the most amazing shoes! I'm so obsessed with those Miu Miu gingham pumps! I wanted them since they first came out, but I hesitated, and now they're sold out everywhere! Can you tell me how they run? Are they true to size? I'm hoping I'll be able to find them on ebay, but I haven't seen them up there yet.


----------



## weibaobai

HI KAT!

We ARE shoe twins bc I have them in blue too!! haha...You look great in them!  Aren't they just darling! 



kat99 said:


> Shoe twins! I love your red pair!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Okay, ive been fast-dripping through the last few pages of this thread and its official: everyone's been looking too darned cute and pretty nowadays!


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Lol! Poppy has been getting herself into trouble lately, she has broken my daughters wardrobe



They're always looking for something to get into! As the saying goes "curiosity killed the cat"...lol Guess that's why they have "9 lives" ?!?!?!


----------



## twdavis

Machick333 said:


> My Outfit from this Weekend
> Top: Pink Tartan
> JEans: Forever 21
> Bag: LV Evora Damier ebene
> 
> More pics on my blog today



LOVE this look! Your top is amazing!


----------



## juneping

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Robert Rodriguez top, J brand denim, Miu Miu shoes.



i've been meaning to tell you, you look absolutely fab in skinny jeans....they just hug you perfectly...


----------



## its_a_keeper

kiwishopper said:


> PG, you look so chic! I can't tell you are expecting at all!!
> What I wore over the weekend near the waterfront


 
Beautiful dress, baeutiful pic!


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Horrible rainy day today




Nice outfit!!!


----------



## Eva1991

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Robert Rodriguez top, J brand denim, Miu Miu shoes.



LOVE your shoes and top!


----------



## arnott

platinum_girly said:


> Horrible rainy day today



I like the contrast of your hair against the black and grey!


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> They're always looking for something to get into! As the saying goes "curiosity killed the cat"...lol Guess that's why they have "9 lives" ?!?!?!


 
Lol they really are, i can't believe how much trouble she manages to get herself into though compared to cats i have had in the past, and yet she can be so sweet and loving so i forgive her all her naughtiness 



Eva1991 said:


> Nice outfit!!!


 


arnott said:


> I like the contrast of your hair against the black and grey!


 
Thanks ladies


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/hello-montenegro.html


----------



## Takeshi




----------



## Millicat

Love your look


----------



## phiphi

i'm so behind - everyone looks fantastic!!! love this thread!! xox


----------



## rx4dsoul

Takeshi said:


>



Loooovvveee


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling happy in yellow. . .Zara top, Jacob skirt, Jimmy Choo sandals, Gucci bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Machick333 said:


> i would totally "lunch" with you he he



Ha ha, you are too sweet!  Thanks!




weibaobai said:


> Hi Jenny lauren.  Thanks!  As for all Miu Miu shoes, they run pretty true to size.  But I've noticed that since these dont have the elastic in the back like most other slingbacks... I would go a half size up.  I have them in both blue and red and one is 38 while the other is 38.5. I could go either way, but If i were able to find the blue in 38.5, I would've preferred that.  Good luck!  I hope you find them!



Thanks so much for the info!!  I'll be checking ebay daily!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling happy in yellow. . .Zara top, Jacob skirt, Jimmy Choo sandals, Gucci bag.


 
Love this look, that skirt is so cute!


----------



## clcoons

Today!


----------



## kiwishopper

Dress with J Crew skinny belt and Balenciaga City in Orange Brule


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...DVF dress and Pierre Hardy Shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Juneping!  It's really hard for me to find the right skinny jeans bc I have weird skinny ankles..  You look fab in all your IM gear!  loves it!



juneping said:


> i've been meaning to tell you, you look absolutely fab in skinny jeans....they just hug you perfectly...


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Eva!



Eva1991 said:


> LOVE your shoes and top!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Takeshi said:


>



 well put together! Love your simple classy style!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling happy in yellow. . .Zara top, Jacob skirt, Jimmy Choo sandals, Gucci bag.




Two of my faves, yellow and polka dots, work it!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is me today: Forever 21 top, Zara shorts, and Chinese Laundry wedges.


----------



## pavilion

Today's outfit


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Looking bright and summery everyone! Here is my contribution to the thread. The dress is from J. Crew.


----------



## luciabugia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling happy in yellow. . .Zara top, Jacob skirt, Jimmy Choo sandals, Gucci bag.


As fab as always!



kiwishopper said:


> Dress with J Crew skinny belt and Balenciaga City in Orange Brule


That bag is gorgeous!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF dress and Pierre Hardy Shoes


One word, HOT!


lovemysavior said:


> Here is me today: Forever 21 top, Zara shorts, and Chinese Laundry wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1797550


Very nice 


pavilion said:


> Today's outfit


Very nice!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Looking bright and summery everyone! Here is my contribution to the thread. The dress is from J. Crew.


Super cute!


----------



## luciabugia

This is from my blog post today


----------



## xoxoCat

^Love the sunnies!


----------



## xoxoCat

hellokatiegirl said:


> Looking bright and summery everyone! Here is my contribution to the thread. The dress is from J. Crew.



Such a flattering dress on you. Great buy!


----------



## lovemysavior

luciabugia said:
			
		

> This is from my blog post today



Thank u for ur compliment and I love this outfit on u


----------



## weibaobai

Hi luciabugia!  thank you!  i love your outfit today! tres chic!



luciabugia said:


> One word, HOT!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

luciabugia said:


> Super cute!



Thank you luciabugia! 



luciabugia said:


> This is from my blog post today
> 
> View attachment 1797720



Very chic! I also love the sunglasses!



xoxoCat said:


> Such a flattering dress on you. Great buy!



Thank you xoxoCat! I always love a great bargain!


----------



## xoxoCat

I don't know why I look so mean in this photo, but it was the only decent photo. 








xoxo Cat


----------



## lovemysavior

xoxoCat said:
			
		

> I don't know why I look so mean in this photo, but it was the only decent photo.
> 
> xoxo Cat



Love this whole outfit...especially ur GST!


----------



## Totz87

lovemysavior said:


> Love this whole outfit...especially ur GST!


 lovely outfit


----------



## frl.lara

this is me today

top - zara
shorts - h&m
necklace - h&m
bag -  lanvin
shoes - lanvin
watch - rolex submariner


----------



## Millicat

luciabugia said:


> This is from my blog post today
> 
> View attachment 1797720


 
You look great, love your top


----------



## Eva1991

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1797385


 Love your top!!!


----------



## juneping

zara top, shoes | isabel marant fishnet tank | french connection shorts


----------



## fashiontexan

Takeshi said:


>



I love your outfit! I have a pair of black shorts from H&M that I've been trying to figure out how to wear and this is perfect


----------



## phiphi

this thread moves so quickly! ack! i am sorry i can't comment on you all! but this is such a great and inspirational thread!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  I'm wearing full-on lilac with my J.Crew purse, H&M dress, and BP cardigan.



love lilac on you jenny! you look very elegant!



kat99 said:


> Wearing today from my blog - J.Crew top and bottom, YSL bag/shoes, VCA necklace



oh kat, you look wonderful! i hummed too long and missed out on the YSLs.. boo. 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Robert Rodriguez top, J brand denim, Miu Miu shoes.



love pink on you wei!



platinum_girly said:


> Horrible rainy day today



super cute PG!



kiwishopper said:


> PG, you look so chic! I can't tell you are expecting at all!!
> What I wore over the weekend near the waterfront



really like the print on that dress!



Machick333 said:


> My Outfit from this Weekend
> Top: Pink Tartan
> JEans: Forever 21
> Bag: LV Evora Damier ebene
> 
> More pics on my blog today



pink tartan! be still my heart! you look fab!



Elsie87 said:


> Today's look with my new CL boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



fierce, E!!



luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today :
> View attachment 1796325



ooh loving the coloured denim on you L!


----------



## phiphi

Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/hello-montenegro.html



great colours!! 



Takeshi said:


>



seriously so simple and chic. effortless!



clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1797385



very cute!



lovemysavior said:


> Here is me today: Forever 21 top, Zara shorts, and Chinese Laundry wedges.
> 
> View attachment 1797550



love this!



pavilion said:


> Today's outfit



this is awesome!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Looking bright and summery everyone! Here is my contribution to the thread. The dress is from J. Crew.



such a fun dress katie!!


----------



## phiphi

xoxoCat said:


> I don't know why I look so mean in this photo, but it was the only decent photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat



aw, you don't look mean, Cat.. great outfit!



frl.lara said:


> this is me today
> 
> top - zara
> shorts - h&m
> necklace - h&m
> bag -  lanvin
> shoes - lanvin
> watch - rolex submariner



very relaxed and chic!



juneping said:


> zara top, shoes | isabel marant fishnet tank | french connection shorts



cute!! the shoes remind me of alexander wang!


----------



## Jokili

^Thanks.





http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/beach-outfits.html


----------



## phiphi

in a tory burch dress and one of my first louboutins - rose indien yoyos


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Chanel jacket, Trouve leather shorts and miu miu leather booties.


----------



## william_st_girl

^ YUM at your jacket!


----------



## twdavis

frl.lara said:
			
		

> this is me today
> 
> top - zara
> shorts - h&m
> necklace - h&m
> bag -  lanvin
> shoes - lanvin
> watch - rolex submariner



Cute!!


----------



## twdavis

Jokili said:
			
		

> ^Thanks.
> 
> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/beach-outfits.html



Precious!!


----------



## twdavis

Today:




I love wearing dresses in this Texas humid heat.


----------



## Machick333

phiphi said:


> this thread moves so quickly! ack! i am sorry i can't comment on you all! but this is such a great and inspirational thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink tartan! be still my heart! you look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L!


 Thanks!! ...and it was on sale


----------



## Machick333

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Chanel jacket, Trouve leather shorts and miu miu leather booties.


 love it!!!! really love that jacket!


----------



## Machick333

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first louboutins - rose indien yoyos


 love that dress! you look great!`


----------



## Machick333

Takeshi said:


>


 
i really like this... and have most peices of this outfit... hehe thatnks for the inspiration


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> super cute PG!


 
Thanks hun xoxo



phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first louboutins - rose indien yoyos


 
Wow aside from the killer outfit your hair is GORGEOUS here!!!



twdavis said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 1798550
> 
> 
> I love wearing dresses in this Texas humid heat.


 
Wow that look is so cute!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Finally the sun has appeared today!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Chanel jacket, Trouve leather shorts and miu miu leather booties.


 
Love your Chanel jacket!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

luciabugia said:


> This is from my blog post today
> 
> View attachment 1797720


 
I love your outfit!



xoxoCat said:


> I don't know why I look so mean in this photo, but it was the only decent photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat


 
Classic -- I love it!



frl.lara said:


> this is me today
> 
> top - zara
> shorts - h&m
> necklace - h&m
> bag - lanvin
> shoes - lanvin
> watch - rolex submariner


 
It's great how you mix high end items with affordable pieces! 



juneping said:


> zara top, shoes | isabel marant fishnet tank | french connection shorts


 
So cute, Juneping!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twdavis said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 1798550
> 
> 
> I love wearing dresses in this Texas humid heat.


 
Great dress! I like the sandals too!



platinum_girly said:


> Finally the sun has appeared today!!!!


 
You look so cute, PG! I don't see a baby bump yet!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling happy in yellow. . .Zara top, Jacob skirt, Jimmy Choo sandals, Gucci bag.


 
This outfit is beyond fabulous!!


----------



## pavilion

xoxoCat said:


> I don't know why I look so mean in this photo, but it was the only decent photo.



Love this!


----------



## pavilion

Wore my neon tweed pencil skirt from J.Crew


----------



## platinum_girly

HermesNewbie said:


> You look so cute, PG! I don't see a baby bump yet!


 
Thanks sweetheart, there is definately a roundness to my tummy that wasn't there before though


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pavilion said:


> Wore my neon tweed pencil skirt from J.Crew


 
I love the way you styled that skirt! I must get a pair of nude pumps!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks sweetheart, there is definately a roundness to my tummy that wasn't there before though


 
Well, you look fabulous! With my first baby, I didn't start showing until around 5 months. With the second, it seemed like I started showing upon conception!


----------



## platinum_girly

HermesNewbie said:


> Well, you look fabulous! With my first baby, I didn't start showing until around 5 months. With the second, it seemed like I started showing upon conception!


 
Lol i feel exactly the same, and i always seem to gain the most weight at the end aswell, i am just waiting for my clothes to not fit me anymore, great excuse for a shopping trip


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ladies, it's one of my favorite jackets! 



Machick333 said:


> love it!!!! really love that jacket!





HermesNewbie said:


> Love your Chanel jacket!


----------



## weibaobai

Great pop of color with your black and white dress!  loves.



phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first louboutins - rose indien yoyos


----------



## karolinemk

*Skirt and top* _Urban Outfitters_ *shoes* _Aldo_ *bag* _Balenciaga_ *belt* _Moschino_ *ring* _YSL_


----------



## bry_dee

platinum_girly said:


> Finally the sun has appeared today!!!!





karolinemk said:


> *Skirt and top* _Urban Outfitters_ *shoes* _Aldo_ *bag* _Balenciaga_ *belt* _Moschino_ *ring* _YSL_



All these animal tops make me want for one! Very nice ladies! Urban jungle realness




weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Chanel jacket, Trouve leather shorts and miu miu leather booties.



Very interesting combination! I love the contrast of textures between the tweed and leather. And kudos for the restraint with the white shirt!




phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first louboutins - rose indien yoyos



Really flattering dress Phi! Very fresh as always




pavilion said:


> Wore my neon tweed pencil skirt from J.Crew



Screams sophistication! Lovely


----------



## twdavis

HermesNewbie said:


> Great dress! I like the sandals too!
> 
> Thank you so much! Sandals are Payless


----------



## twdavis

Wow that look is so cute!!![/QUOTE]

Thank you PG!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Love this look, that skirt is so cute!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> Two of my faves, yellow and polka dots, work it!





luciabugia said:


> As fab as always!





phiphi said:


> love lilac on you jenny! you look very elegant!





HermesNewbie said:


> This outfit is beyond fabulous!!





Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.


*
Thank you so much ladies!  You are all so sweet!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1797385



LOVE that mint, lace peplum top!  So pretty!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Looking bright and summery everyone! Here is my contribution to the thread. The dress is from J. Crew.



That dress is so cute!  I'm really into the nautical theme this summer!



xoxoCat said:


> I don't know why I look so mean in this photo, but it was the only decent photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat



Ha ha, yes, maybe a little mean, but so darn chic and adorable!



juneping said:


> zara top, shoes | isabel marant fishnet tank | french connection shorts



Chic outfit!  Love how you have the mesh tank peeking through. . . such a great detail!



pavilion said:


> Wore my neon tweed pencil skirt from J.Crew



LOVE denim/chambray shirts right now, and love yours paired with that beautiful colour!


----------



## twdavis

Feeling a tad bit BOLD today!


















Just wanted to add my fabulous "steal" on this rig. $15 dress $17 shoes


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Chanel jacket, Trouve leather shorts and miu miu leather booties.



great jacket!



twdavis said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 1798550
> 
> 
> I love wearing dresses in this Texas humid heat.



cute dress!



Machick333 said:


> love that dress! you look great!`



thank you machick!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks hun xoxo
> 
> Wow aside from the killer outfit your hair is GORGEOUS here!!!



aw thank you PG! you are so sweet.. my hair never behaves. ever!!  you look rockin' girl! 



pavilion said:


> Wore my neon tweed pencil skirt from J.Crew



skirt twins! love how you styled it!



weibaobai said:


> Great pop of color with your black and white dress!  loves.



thank you wei! xox


----------



## phiphi

karolinemk said:


> *Skirt and top* _Urban Outfitters_ *shoes* _Aldo_ *bag* _Balenciaga_ *belt* _Moschino_ *ring* _YSL_



this is a really fun look!!



bry_dee said:


> Really flattering dress Phi! Very fresh as always
> 
> Screams sophistication! Lovely



thank you so much dear bry!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.



love this look jenny! you look fantastic!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

twdavis said:


> Feeling a tad bit BOLD today!
> View attachment 1799799



Fabulous dress!  LOVE all the colours!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Jcrew sweater, Phillip lim skirt, Givenchy shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bry_dee  I'm usually pretty casual, so tee's are always a huge part of my wardrobe! 


bry_dee said:


> Very interesting combination! I love the contrast of textures between the tweed and leather. And kudos for the restraint with the white shirt!


 
Thanks Phiphi!!


phiphi said:


> great jacket!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my Paul Smith blazer out today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## cfca22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.



Love this outfit. Everything just looks great on you.
That dress is very pretty


----------



## platinum_girly

bry_dee said:


> All these animal tops make me want for one! Very nice ladies! Urban jungle realness



Lol your fabulousness kills me every time, and yes- animals are rrrrrahhh 



phiphi said:


> aw thank you PG! you are so sweet.. my hair never behaves. ever!!  you look rockin' girl!


 
Thanks girl and you have really pretty hair, for sure


----------



## kiwishopper

I discovered green and pink do go together


----------



## melhon

Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.


perfect outfit.  love it.


----------



## Sparklybags

Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

This is my outfit from yesterday:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

There are too many beautiful looks on this thread to keep up with! Everyone looks great!

Here is my outfit from yesterday. The top is H&M and the skirt is the J. Crew no. 2 pencil skirt:


----------



## luciabugia

FROM MY BLOG POST TODAY.  THIS OUTFIT NEEDS A CLUTCH TO GO WITH, I WAS THINKING SOMETHING NUDE.. SUGGESTION, PLEASE


----------



## luciabugia

fshnonmymind said:


> this is my outfit from yesterday:



very nice look!



hellokatiegirl said:


> there are too many beautiful looks on this thread to keep up with! Everyone looks great!
> 
> Here is my outfit from yesterday. The top is h&m and the skirt is the j. Crew no. 2 pencil skirt:



great color!


----------



## pavilion

Kept it all neutral today, but got to wear my favorite Lanvin heels


----------



## twdavis

Jenny Lauren said:


> Fabulous dress!  LOVE all the colours!



Thank you Jenny!!!


----------



## twdavis

cute dress!


TY phiphi!


----------



## cbrooke

fshnonmymind said:


> This is my outfit from yesterday:


 
Love your sandals!!  Details on your blog?......checking now


----------



## lovemysavior

luciabugia said:
			
		

> FROM MY BLOG POST TODAY.  THIS OUTFIT NEEDS A CLUTCH TO GO WITH, I WAS THINKING SOMETHING NUDE.. SUGGESTION, PLEASE



I would even use  gold or maybe snake print clutch.


----------



## bry_dee

Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.



Another animal print! You ladies roar big time! Very lovely. 




luciabugia said:


> FROM MY BLOG POST TODAY.  THIS OUTFIT NEEDS A CLUTCH TO GO WITH, I WAS THINKING SOMETHING NUDE.. SUGGESTION, PLEASE
> 
> View attachment 1800359



I won't be any help with the clutch but I love your pink so much that I also decided to also give this color a go. I always feel inspired by all you ladies here with your pop of colors!

Big departure from what I usually wear because I'm always on neutrals (and this is my ONLY pink shirt!) And I noticed that closest thing I got for an animal print in my wardrobe was a pair of socks!  Feeling summer with the hibiscus print on this Paul Smith shirt and perfect casual day to use Saumur 35. Friday is pink Friday!


----------



## Princess Pink

Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.



Gorgeous outfit! I'd seen this dress at H&M but didn't have time to try it and wondered how it would look - now am going back tomorrow


----------



## luciabugia

bry_dee said:


> I won't be any help with the clutch but I love your pink so much that I also decided to also give this color a go. I always feel inspired by all you ladies here with your pop of colors!
> 
> Big departure from what I usually wear because I'm always on neutrals (and this is my ONLY pink shirt!) And I noticed that closest thing I got for an animal print in my wardrobe was a pair of socks!  Feeling summer with the hibiscus print on this Paul Smith shirt and perfect casual day to use Saumur 35. Friday is pink Friday!



I actually love the detailing on the back!  Gives a bit of that 'Aloha!' feel to it  Bright colors might take time to get used to but once you are used to them, there's no stopping!


----------



## luciabugia

lovemysavior said:


> I would even use  gold or maybe snake print clutch.



Gold sounds good  Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly

bry_dee said:


> Another animal print! You ladies roar big time! Very lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be any help with the clutch but I love your pink so much that I also decided to also give this color a go. I always feel inspired by all you ladies here with your pop of colors!
> 
> Big departure from what I usually wear because I'm always on neutrals (and this is my ONLY pink shirt!) And I noticed that closest thing I got for an animal print in my wardrobe was a pair of socks!  Feeling summer with the hibiscus print on this Paul Smith shirt and perfect casual day to use Saumur 35. Friday is pink Friday!


 
You look absolutely fantastic! That pink colour is perfect on you, you have a really great physique. BTW has anyone told you before that you have a likeness to Gok wan?


----------



## bry_dee

platinum_girly said:


> You look absolutely fantastic! That pink colour is perfect on you, you have a really great physique. BTW has anyone told you before that you have a likeness to Gok wan?



Oh I Google-d him and he's beyond fabulous!  Thanks *platinum_girly*! 



luciabugia said:


> I actually love the detailing on the back!  Gives a bit of that 'Aloha!' feel to it  Bright colors might take time to get used to but once you are used to them, there's no stopping!



Summer and Saumur! Yes! You are right! I recently purchased two brightly colored longsleeves, one royal blue and one in mustard. Still waiting for them to get laundered and pressed! One step at a time to the colorful side!


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Jcrew sweater, Phillip lim skirt, Givenchy shoes



cute!



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Paul Smith blazer out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



super fun look!!



kiwishopper said:


> I discovered green and pink do go together



ooh i wouldn't have thought of it! must try this!



fshnonmymind said:


> This is my outfit from yesterday:



gorgeous colours!



hellokatiegirl said:


> There are too many beautiful looks on this thread to keep up with! Everyone looks great!
> 
> Here is my outfit from yesterday. The top is H&M and the skirt is the J. Crew no. 2 pencil skirt:



i love this k!



luciabugia said:


> FROM MY BLOG POST TODAY.  THIS OUTFIT NEEDS A CLUTCH TO GO WITH, I WAS THINKING SOMETHING NUDE.. SUGGESTION, PLEASE
> 
> View attachment 1800359



this is going to be fun! here are a few i found quickly - if i find more, i'll send links to you!!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/jimmy-choo-rivera-clutch-item-10191605.aspx

http://www.asos.com/Johnny-Loves-Ro...lutch&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=-1&sort=-1&clr=Black

http://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Multi...clutch&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=-1&sort=-1&clr=Mink

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007KZ3KDC...3KDC&tag=wwwshopstylec-20&ascsubtag=516165496



pavilion said:


> Kept it all neutral today, but got to wear my favorite Lanvin heels



very nice!! love this look!



bry_dee said:


> Another animal print! You ladies roar big time! Very lovely.
> 
> I won't be any help with the clutch but I love your pink so much that I also decided to also give this color a go. I always feel inspired by all you ladies here with your pop of colors!
> 
> Big departure from what I usually wear because I'm always on neutrals (and this is my ONLY pink shirt!) And I noticed that closest thing I got for an animal print in my wardrobe was a pair of socks!  Feeling summer with the hibiscus print on this Paul Smith shirt and perfect casual day to use Saumur 35. Friday is pink Friday!



oh this is great! and i'm a huge fan of the saumur! you look very polished!


----------



## phiphi

TGIF everyone!! ootd in j crew, bcbg and ralph lauren collection shoes


----------



## Jokili

^Nice shoes.


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone!! ootd in j crew, bcbg and ralph lauren collection shoes



I absolutely love everything about your outfit!


----------



## twdavis

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!


----------



## sammie225

pretty pink today


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/kotor-2012.html


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend!!!


----------



## pavilion

hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone!! ootd in j crew, bcbg and ralph lauren collection shoes



Love this and the white dress u showed us a few pages back....but again I am a fan  of ur outfits


----------



## lovemysavior

Jokili said:
			
		

> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/kotor-2012.html



Love the pleated skirt on you.  I found a Jason Wu for Target one at a thrift store and tried it on, but having big hips and thighs, it didnt work for me


----------



## znzngo

phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone!! ootd in j crew, bcbg and ralph lauren collection shoes


You look great! 
I love your shoes!


----------



## znzngo

pavilion said:


> hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1801230


Love this!
Simple but yet sophisticated


----------



## Jen123

phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone!! ootd in j crew, bcbg and ralph lauren collection shoes



love this look! I have the same bcbg skirt and I never knew how to wear it so it's sat there for almost 2 years. Now I have some ideas


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...isabel marant jacket, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes!


----------



## lovemysavior

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...isabel marant jacket, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes!



Love ur whole outfit!


----------



## kcf68

sammie225 said:


> pretty pink today



Love this outfit


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...isabel marant jacket, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes!



Love your outfit and your Manolos! The pink is so pretty!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is what I wore out tonight. The dress is J. Crew, the belt is target, and the shoes are Louboutin.


----------



## luciabugia

phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone!! ootd in j crew, bcbg and ralph lauren collection shoes



That 'tulip' skirt is hot! I love white, looks so clean and crisp!  Thanks P for the clutches websites.. I actually like the color of the ASOS which I think is the closest to my shoes (a**l! ;D) but I would prefer something more significant, if you know what I mean.  Well the search continues..


----------



## Jokili

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...isabel marant jacket, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes!


Shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly

Shopping trip today:


----------



## feebee456

I love this. It's hot


----------



## weibaobai

Hi hellokatiegirl~ thanks and I love you in your green dress!  You look great!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Love your outfit and your Manolos! The pink is so pretty!


 
They are my fairytale shoes! 


Jokili said:


> Shoes.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

platinum_girly said:


> Shopping trip today:



Love the stripes! Looks good!



phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone!! ootd in j crew, bcbg and ralph lauren collection shoes



  I adore the understated polka dots in brown and white phiphi! Gorgeous outfit!



pavilion said:


> hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1801230



Great outfit! Is your pencil skirt the J. Crew No. 2? I think I have it!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> love this look jenny! you look fantastic!





cfca22 said:


> Love this outfit. Everything just looks great on you. That dress is very pretty





melhon said:


> perfect outfit.  love it.





Sparklybags said:


> Gorgeous!!!!





bry_dee said:


> Another animal print! You ladies roar big time! Very lovely.





Princess Pink said:


> Gorgeous outfit! I'd seen this dress at H&M but didn't have time to try it and wondered how it would look - now am going back tomorrow



Thank you so much for your super lovely comments!  Everyone here is just so supportive!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

fshnonmymind said:


> This is my outfit from yesterday:



Such a great color combo on you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> There are too many beautiful looks on this thread to keep up with! Everyone looks great!
> 
> Here is my outfit from yesterday. The top is H&M and the skirt is the J. Crew no. 2 pencil skirt:



I LOVE that top, and the color of your skirt is so lovely!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...isabel marant jacket, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes!



This outfit is gorgeous, but I'm literally drooling over your Manolos!!!  Absolutely gorgeous!!



hellokatiegirl said:


> This is what I wore out tonight. The dress is J. Crew, the belt is target, and the shoes are Louboutin.



LOVE the color of your dress!  Love the pink with the green!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sharing a weekend look...H&M dress, Coach purse, Jeffrey Campbell wedges.


----------



## Jokili

Jenny Lauren said:


> Sharing a weekend look...H&M dress, Coach purse, Jeffrey Campbell wedges.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Hi hellokatiegirl~ thanks and I love you in your green dress!  You look great!
> They are my fairytale shoes!



Thanks so much weibaobai! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> I LOVE that top, and the color of your skirt is so lovely!
> LOVE the color of your dress!  Love the pink with the green!





Jenny Lauren said:


> Sharing a weekend look...H&M dress, Coach purse, Jeffrey Campbell wedges.



Thank you Jenny Lauren for your sweet compliments! Love the H&M dress! Effortless chic!


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Shopping trip today:



You're so cute! Love this whole look! Especially your shoes!!!


----------



## Meta

It's been a while since I posted any outfit pics but finally got my act together, so here's one!







Detail of items can be found on my blog.


----------



## jsc6

ootd


----------



## cfca22

jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1803258
> 
> 
> ootd



Love your Celine and the one on your avatar too


----------



## platinum_girly

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the stripes! Looks good!


 
Thankyou sweetheart xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> Sharing a weekend look...H&M dress, Coach purse, Jeffrey Campbell wedges.


 
Beautiful look!



twdavis said:


> You're so cute! Love this whole look! Especially your shoes!!!


 
Thankyou babe xoxo


----------



## Etincelle

Outfit of the day!


----------



## pquiles

Here is my OOTD:  BCBG pants,  Michael Kors shirt, YSL Tribute sandals and LV bandeau. 
Teenager in the photo isn't part of my OOTD , but he's still my baby


----------



## Prada_Princess

jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1803258
> 
> 
> ootd



Loving your Celine 
Everyone looks great.


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Dress - Missoni; Clutch - Club Monaco; Necklace - Ebay; Starfish ring - YSL; Arty ring - YSL; Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Crystal bracelet - Swarovski; Flip Flop - A&F


----------



## NoLaTyra

jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1803258
> 
> 
> ootd



cute I love the bag


----------



## BlingADing

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Missoni; Clutch - Club Monaco; Necklace - Ebay; Starfish ring - YSL; Arty ring - YSL; Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Crystal bracelet - Swarovski; Flip Flop - A&F



Your outfit makes me want to go on vacation!  Pic looks like from a catalog!


----------



## BlingADing




----------



## BlingADing

Jenny Lauren said:


> Went for a bold look paired with neutrals in this H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West Heels.



Leopard can easily be overdone, but you make this look so chic.  Love it!


----------



## kcf68

BlingADing said:


>



This is pretty   Love your hair..


----------



## phiphi

Jokili said:


> ^Nice shoes.



thank you!



pavilion said:


> I absolutely love everything about your outfit!



thank you pavilion!



twdavis said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1801073
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801072



great maxi skirt!



sammie225 said:


> pretty pink today



love the pop of pink!



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/kotor-2012.html



cute skirt!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend!!!



adorable!



pavilion said:


> hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1801230



ooh love this!!! you look great!


----------



## phiphi

lovemysavior said:


> Love this and the white dress u showed us a few pages back....but again I am a fan  of ur outfits



aw thank you lovemysavior! you are so sweet and supportive. i really appreciate it!! xox 



znzngo said:


> You look great!
> I love your shoes!



thank you znzngo!



Jen123 said:


> love this look! I have the same bcbg skirt and I never knew how to wear it so it's sat there for almost 2 years. Now I have some ideas



yay!! skirt twins!!  thank you for your kind comments, jen!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...isabel marant jacket, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes!



love the hangisi in fushia!



hellokatiegirl said:


> This is what I wore out tonight. The dress is J. Crew, the belt is target, and the shoes are Louboutin.



you look gorgeous!! i have that dress too (go figure!!) you've styled it perfectly!



luciabugia said:


> That 'tulip' skirt is hot! I love white, looks so clean and crisp!  Thanks P for the clutches websites.. I actually like the color of the ASOS which I think is the closest to my shoes (a**l! ;D) but I would prefer something more significant, if you know what I mean.  Well the search continues..



thank you L!! i hope you find a clutch soon!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the stripes! Looks good!
> 
> I adore the understated polka dots in brown and white phiphi! Gorgeous outfit!
> 
> Great outfit! Is your pencil skirt the J. Crew No. 2? I think I have it!



thank you katie!! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Sharing a weekend look...H&M dress, Coach purse, Jeffrey Campbell wedges.



adorable!! simple and cute. perfection!


----------



## phiphi

weekend ootd in paisley - j crew shorts and zara tops - hope you all had a great weekend!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jokili said:


>





hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you Jenny Lauren for your sweet compliments! Love the H&M dress! Effortless chic!





platinum_girly said:


> Beautiful look!





BlingADing said:


> Leopard can easily be overdone, but you make this look so chic.  Love it!





phiphi said:


> adorable!! simple and cute. perfection!



*Thank you so much for your sweet comments!!!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing an H&M dress.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weN84 said:


> It's been a while since I posted any outfit pics but finally got my act together, so here's one!



Such a pretty skirt!



jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1803258
> 
> 
> ootd



Fabulous Celine!



Etincelle said:


> Outfit of the day!



LOVE the color of your bag!



jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Missoni; Clutch - Club Monaco; Necklace - Ebay; Starfish ring - YSL; Arty ring - YSL; Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Crystal bracelet - Swarovski; Flip Flop - A&F



What a great print on your dress!



BlingADing said:


>



That dress is so pretty!  Especially love that necklace with it!



phiphi said:


> weekend ootd in paisley - j crew shorts and zara tops - hope you all had a great weekend!!



Fabulously casual chic!


----------



## Kayapo97

DH just took me to lunch at a beautiful country manor house. Lovely sunny day so wore my fav Donna Karan dress and my Emilio pucci boots. Stunning lunch in great location - couldn't want a nicer way to spend a few hours. 

Funny as there was a large group of japanese tourists having lunch as well, and they were more interested in what I was wearing than the surroundings of the house - well for a while at least!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an H&M dress.


Lovely outfit!

What shoes are you wearing?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely outfit!
> 
> What shoes are you wearing?



Thanks!!  My shoes are Boutique 9!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> adorable!


 
Thanks sweetie xoxo



phiphi said:


> weekend ootd in paisley - j crew shorts and zara tops - hope you all had a great weekend!!


 
Fab look!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an H&M dress.


 
Really gorgeous!


----------



## platinum_girly

Out with my Michael kors bag:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> weekend ootd in paisley - j crew shorts and zara tops - hope you all had a great weekend!!



I love those shorts phiphi! I was so sad that they sold out in my size! They look great on you! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an H&M dress.



Gorgeous! I love the color of this dress! 



platinum_girly said:


> Out with my Michael kors bag:



Amazing scarf platinumgirly! Looks good!


----------



## kiwishopper

platinum_girly said:


> Out with my Michael kors bag:


 
You have got to be one of the best figured pregnant women out there!! 

What I wore yesterday! I was trying the Ashley Tisdale mouth but it didn't quite work lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an H&M dress.



This is fabulous!


----------



## Etincelle

Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE the color of your bag!



Thank you


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit from the weekend. The dress is Kate Spade and the shoes are J. Crew. I am including a pic of my bag (even though it is the wardrobe forum!) as well which is Moschino.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kiwishopper said:


> What I wore yesterday! I was trying the Ashley Tisdale mouth but it didn't quite work lol



Love the floral print with your bag! Very pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....DVF Jkt, True Religion Denim shorts, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Jenny lauren! BTW, love your sling and shirtdress...very casual chic!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Such a great color combo on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that top, and the color of your skirt is so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is gorgeous, but I'm literally drooling over your Manolos!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the color of your dress! Love the pink with the green!


 

Thanks phiphi~  BTW, love the paisley....esp on YOU!  Great look!


phiphi said:


> aw thank you lovemysavior! you are so sweet and supportive. i really appreciate it!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> thank you znzngo!
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! skirt twins!!  thank you for your kind comments, jen!
> 
> 
> 
> love the hangisi in fushia!
> 
> 
> 
> you look gorgeous!! i have that dress too (go figure!!) you've styled it perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you L!! i hope you find a clutch soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you katie!!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!! simple and cute. perfection!


----------



## platinum_girly

hellokatiegirl said:


> Amazing scarf platinumgirly! Looks good!


 
Thanks hun xoxo



kiwishopper said:


> You have got to be one of the best figured pregnant women out there!!
> 
> What I wore yesterday! I was trying the Ashley Tisdale mouth but it didn't quite work lol


 
Awww you are so totally sweet! and you look fabulous, that Celine is so gorgeous!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from the weekend. The dress is Kate Spade and the shoes are J. Crew. I am including a pic of my bag (even though it is the wardrobe forum!) as well which is Moschino.


 
That dress is so cute!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Vintage Chanel Black Tweed sz 38, Hudson Jean sz 25, Loft Orange Top sz XS, Hermes Constance 27cm, Franco Sarto sz 6, Hermes Clic Clac orange w/ PHW


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## william_st_girl

PrincessBal said:


>


 Adore your jacket!!!!! LOVE It!!!!


----------



## Etincelle

bagladyseattle said:


> Vintage Chanel Black Tweed sz 38, Hudson Jean sz 25, Loft Orange Top sz XS, Hermes Constance 27cm, Franco Sarto sz 6, Hermes Clic Clac orange w/ PHW


 
Gorgeous outfit! Very classy


----------



## virginiaalamode

Worn to an art opening this weekend::::Alexander Wang harness top, Helmut Lang blazer, Givenchy shoes, McQueen clutch. More details/ pics on my blog.


----------



## twdavis

great maxi skirt!



Thank you  phiphi !!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Out with my Michael kors bag:



I LOVE this turquoise and pink colour combination on you!  So fabulous!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore yesterday! I was trying the Ashley Tisdale mouth but it didn't quite work lol



Beautiful photo and outfit!!!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from the weekend. The dress is Kate Spade and the shoes are J. Crew. I am including a pic of my bag (even though it is the wardrobe forum!) as well which is Moschino.



I am so in love with your dress!  The cut, colours and stripes are just so darn cute!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

virginiaalamode said:


> Worn to an art opening this weekend::::Alexander Wang harness top, Helmut Lang blazer, Givenchy shoes, McQueen clutch. More details/ pics on my blog.



I know I've already said this on your blog, but this is my favourite look on you so far!  I really love this from head to toe.  It's so chic!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Really gorgeous!





hellokatiegirl said:


> Gorgeous! I love the color of this dress!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is fabulous!





weibaobai said:


> Thanks Jenny lauren! BTW, love your sling and shirtdress...very casual chic!




*Thank you so much ladies!!!*


----------



## Elsie87

Summer outfit:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Lovely sunny day here in Toronto today!  I'm wearing an H&M jacket, Jacob top, Zara skirt, and Gucci bag.


----------



## quynh_1206

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from the weekend. The dress is Kate Spade and the shoes are J. Crew. I am including a pic of my bag (even though it is the wardrobe forum!) as well which is Moschino.


 
Love your dress!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

virginiaalamode said:


> Worn to an art opening this weekend::::Alexander Wang harness top, Helmut Lang blazer, Givenchy shoes, McQueen clutch. More details/ pics on my blog.



MissVirginia ....I love your style!!  Looking at your pics and your amazing trips to art openings and such, I always think you are in NYC, (until you mention the beach)  Love you blog as well.


----------



## twdavis

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> worn to an art opening this weekend::::alexander wang harness top, helmut lang blazer, givenchy shoes, mcqueen clutch. More details/ pics on my blog.



love!!!!


----------



## twdavis

A touch of neon today:


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...nordy Tee, Anthro pants, Fendi shoes


----------



## platinum_girly

Jenny Lauren said:


> I LOVE this turquoise and pink colour combination on you! So fabulous!


 
Thanks sweetie xoxo



Elsie87 said:


> Summer outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Really beautifully put together!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Lovely sunny day here in Toronto today! I'm wearing an H&M jacket, Jacob top, Zara skirt, and Gucci bag.


 
Perfect!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Bringing my Linea pelle out to play today:


----------



## TuTi2110

What I wore today: 





My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jenny Lauren said:


> Lovely sunny day here in Toronto today!  I'm wearing an H&M jacket, Jacob top, Zara skirt, and Gucci bag.



Love this outfit.


----------



## chloe_chanel

TuTi2110 said:


> What I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



Very classy and chic. I am a huge fan of stripes.


----------



## TuTi2110

chloe_chanel said:


> Very classy and chic. I am a huge fan of stripes.



Thank you!


----------



## Prada_Princess

TuTi2110 said:


> What I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



Loving the Giuseppe Zanotti's


----------



## hellokatiegirl

platinum_girly said:


> That dress is so cute!



Thanks platinum girly! I love your outfit today too!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Lovely sunny day here in Toronto today!  I'm wearing an H&M jacket, Jacob top, Zara skirt, and Gucci bag.



Thanks for your lovely compliment on my yellow striped dress Jenny Lauren.

You look gorgeous! I love the print on the skirt and how you paired it with that jacket. Great look! 



quynh_1206 said:


> Love your dress!



Thanks quynh!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Black and white damask-esque dress. Wore this with patent CL simple 100s and patent black epi alma (not pictured)


----------



## GlammaGurl

Rag & Bone jeans, BeBe Top, BeBe Shoes, Blue Bomber Leather Jacket, and LV Epi


----------



## GlammaGurl

Out to brunch w/friends...

No name top, Express shorts, museum movado, t&co ring and bracelet set.


----------



## GlammaGurl




----------



## GlammaGurl

CK dress
Snakeskin shoes by Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## GlammaGurl

White CK Dress


----------



## GlammaGurl

Taylor Dress
VP Studded Peep Toes


----------



## GlammaGurl

TuTi2110 said:


> What I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com


  i am absolutely in love with this entire outfit...top to bottom. classic, clean, gorgeous!


----------



## GlammaGurl

First time wearing polka-dots and stripes






Repeat of the cardi with a maxi dress


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is what I wore out last night. I went to a dinner and lecture about the life of F. Scott Fitzgerald, so I thought it was fitting to look like a flapper! 

The dress is from Zara and the shoes are Valentino. There are more details on my blog!


----------



## virginiaalamode

luvsagreatdeal said:


> MissVirginia ....I love your style!!  Looking at your pics and your amazing trips to art openings and such, I always think you are in NYC, (until you mention the beach)  Love you blog as well.



You're so sweet...haven't moved to the big city yet, but I'm sure I'll make my way eventually!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Jenny Lauren said:


> I know I've already said this on your blog, but this is my favourite look on you so far!  I really love this from head to toe.  It's so chic!



You're so sweet! I always love your chic ensembles and make it a point to check your blog out regularly!


----------



## sowingseason

don't mind the socks, i had very cold feet!


----------



## fallenkathy

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is what I wore out last night. I went to a dinner and lecture about the life of F. Scott Fitzgerald, so I thought it was fitting to look like a flapper!
> 
> The dress is from Zara and the shoes are Valentino. There are more details on my blog!



I like your outfit! I can see you at a Gatsby party.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

GlammaGurl said:


> First time wearing polka-dots and stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat of the cardi with a maxi dress



I love your outfits!! May I ask where is the striped sweater from?


----------



## ilovekitty

GlammaGurl said:


> Rag & Bone jeans, BeBe Top, BeBe Shoes, Blue Bomber Leather Jacket, and LV Epi


 
CUTE! I almost bought those jeans but passed! Regret*** _SIGH _lol


----------



## ilovekitty

GlammaGurl said:


> Out to brunch w/friends...
> 
> No name top, Express shorts, museum movado, t&co ring and bracelet set.


 
How's that a no brand top!?? Its soo nice


----------



## stefeilnately

My outfit today:


----------



## Blessings Inc

^ Love your Chanel


----------



## juneping

isabel marant top, shoes | uniqlo jeans


----------



## Secret823

love this




GlammaGurl said:


>


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Miu Miu Sweater, Madewell shorts, YSL shoes


----------



## twdavis




----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wore this today:


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Fabulously casual chic!



thank you jenny! love your outfit today - yellow really suits you!



Kayapo97 said:


> DH just took me to lunch at a beautiful country manor house. Lovely sunny day so wore my fav Donna Karan dress and my Emilio pucci boots. Stunning lunch in great location - couldn't want a nicer way to spend a few hours.
> 
> Funny as there was a large group of japanese tourists having lunch as well, and they were more interested in what I was wearing than the surroundings of the house - well for a while at least!!



i wouldn't be looking at anything else either! great boots!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks sweetie xoxo
> 
> Fab look!
> 
> Really gorgeous!



thanks PG! loving that scarf - you look great!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love those shorts phiphi! I was so sad that they sold out in my size! They look great on you!



thank you katie!! i love that dress on you - and the bag is so whimsical!



kiwishopper said:


> You have got to be one of the best figured pregnant women out there!!
> 
> What I wore yesterday! I was trying the Ashley Tisdale mouth but it didn't quite work lol



cute! i lol'd at the "ashley tisdale mouth" 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....DVF Jkt, True Religion Denim shorts, CL shoes



lovely!! i love the CLs.. finzis.. one day one day...



bagladyseattle said:


> Vintage Chanel Black Tweed sz 38, Hudson Jean sz 25, Loft Orange Top sz XS, Hermes Constance 27cm, Franco Sarto sz 6, Hermes Clic Clac orange w/ PHW



gorgeous! 



PrincessBal said:


>



fun blazer!



virginiaalamode said:


> Worn to an art opening this weekend::::Alexander Wang harness top, Helmut Lang blazer, Givenchy shoes, McQueen clutch. More details/ pics on my blog.



omg just so fierce - i love this!



Elsie87 said:


> Summer outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



gorgeous colours on you E! you look fab.


----------



## phiphi

TuTi2110 said:


> What I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



beautiful! i love this from head to toe!



GlammaGurl said:


> Black and white damask-esque dress. Wore this with patent CL simple 100s and patent black epi alma (not pictured)



great outfits glamma - i really love this print.



sowingseason said:


> don't mind the socks, i had very cold feet!



giggles. the socks are cute too!! 



stefeilnately said:


> My outfit today:



ooh you look lovely!!



juneping said:


> isabel marant top, shoes | uniqlo jeans



this is really fun!



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1807416
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807420



very nice twdavis!



caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore this today:



simple and elegant!


----------



## Machick333

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...nordy Tee, Anthro pants, Fendi shoes


 


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Miu Miu Sweater, Madewell shorts, YSL shoes


 \
love both looks


----------



## Machick333

phiphi said:


> weekend ootd in paisley - j crew shorts and zara tops - hope you all had a great weekend!!


 love this look


----------



## platinum_girly

Tank, blouse and shorts from H&M:


----------



## GlammaGurl

.:Sprigged:. said:


> I love your outfits!! May I ask where is the striped sweater from?



thank you 

I got it off one of those flash sale sites (Gilt/Ideeli)


----------



## phiphi

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore this today:



great ombre!!



Machick333 said:


> love this look



thank you machick!! xox 



platinum_girly said:


> Tank, blouse and shorts from H&M:



yay! loving the yellow!


----------



## Sparklybags

First Outfit, Kain Tank, Zara Pants

Free People Skirt, Primark Shirt


----------



## Samia

juneping said:


> isabel marant top, shoes | uniqlo jeans


Love your outfit, looking fab!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Zara jacket/ thrift blouse/ Topshop pants/ Chloé Paraty


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> thanks PG! loving that scarf - you look great!


 


phiphi said:


> yay! loving the yellow!


 
Thanks hun xoxo


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Machick!



Machick333 said:


> \
> love both looks


----------



## Jokili

http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/night-in-igalo.html


----------



## xoxoCat

www.xoxocat.com

Dress from the Nordstrom sale! Thank goodness they've got such great discounts...


----------



## pavilion

another pencil skirt


----------



## lovemysavior

xoxoCat said:
			
		

> www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Dress from the Nordstrom sale! Thank goodness they've got such great discounts...



Cute outfit...and love ur bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

Floral dress with a J Crew belt today.


----------



## Meta

Jenny Lauren said:


> Such a pretty skirt!



Thanks!


----------



## Meta

Black with a punch of color


----------



## xoxoCat

weN84 said:


> Black with a punch of color



You just gave me a great idea on how to wear my Hermes scarf! You look great, btw.


----------



## twdavis

phiphi said:


> very nice twdavis!
> 
> 
> Thank you phiphi


----------



## twdavis

xoxoCat said:


> www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Dress from the Nordstrom sale! Thank goodness they've got such great discounts...



Fab!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Darling

pavilion said:
			
		

> another pencil skirt



Love this. Very classy.


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:


> Tank, blouse and shorts from H&M:


 
nice one! The color suits you so well!



juneping said:


> isabel marant top, shoes | uniqlo jeans


 
Love it June! You look great!


----------



## Wilsom04

twdavis said:


> View attachment 1807416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807420


I love your silver bracelet, who is it by?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

A male co-worker so "nicely" pointed out that I look like Christmas in July wearing this Zara top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Perfect!!!





chloe_chanel said:


> Love this outfit.





hellokatiegirl said:


> You look gorgeous! I love the print on the skirt and how you paired it with that jacket. Great look!





phiphi said:


> thank you jenny! love your outfit today - yellow really suits you!



*Thank you so much for your sweet comments, ladies!*



virginiaalamode said:


> You're so sweet! I always love your chic ensembles and make it a point to check your blog out regularly!



*Thanks so much!!  Your support means so much, and I'm definitely a regular on your blog too!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Bringing my Linea pelle out to play today:



Another great colour combo!  Loving purple and green together.  I'm definitely going to try that!



TuTi2110 said:


> What I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog: http://2petite.blogspot.com



Super chic look!  Black and white is such a classic look.  Love that skirt!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is what I wore out last night. I went to a dinner and lecture about the life of F. Scott Fitzgerald, so I thought it was fitting to look like a flapper!
> 
> The dress is from Zara and the shoes are Valentino. There are more details on my blog!



What a great dress!  Love the flapper girl feel to it!



platinum_girly said:


> Tank, blouse and shorts from H&M:



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE you in yellow!  So pretty!



Sparklybags said:


> First Outfit, Kain Tank, Zara Pants
> 
> Free People Skirt, Primark Shirt



2 adorable outfits!  You look cute in florals!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Zara jacket/ thrift blouse/ Topshop pants/ Chloé Paraty



I am literally drooling over your bag!  The colour is so gorgeous!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with a J Crew belt today.



What a cute floral print!  Love the bubble hem!


----------



## Jokili

Jenny Lauren said:


> A male co-worker so "nicely" pointed out that I look like Christmas in July wearing this Zara top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.



Beautiful!


----------



## airborne

weN84 said:


> Black with a punch of color


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Vince tee. Bailey 44 skirt. Pedro Garcia Shoes


----------



## GlammaGurl

Jenny Lauren said:


> A male co-worker so "nicely" pointed out that I look like Christmas in July wearing this Zara top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.



love it!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another great colour combo!  Loving purple and green together.  I'm definitely going to try that!
> 
> 
> 
> Super chic look!  Black and white is such a classic look.  Love that skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great dress!  Love the flapper girl feel to it!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE you in yellow!  So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 adorable outfits!  You look cute in florals!
> 
> 
> 
> I am literally drooling over your bag!  The colour is so gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute floral print!  Love the bubble hem!



You do not look like a Xmas tree, guys... I love that Zara top on you paired w your skirt, double layered abso-fab!

My Paraty color is Desert Mauve, just got her and I'm so in love!  In fact, another ootd w her...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags




----------



## pavilion

anne klein dress via bloomingdales
burberry slingback flats
lands end canvas cardigan


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

pavilion said:


> anne klein dress via bloomingdales
> burberry slingback flats
> lands end canvas cardigan
> 
> View attachment 1809037



Svelte!  My Paraty would look perfect on you!


----------



## fallenkathy

Jenny Lauren said:


> A male co-worker so "nicely" pointed out that I look like Christmas in July wearing this Zara top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.



You look amazing with the colors and layering!


----------



## Perfect Day

pavilion said:
			
		

> another pencil skirt



Pencil skirts I adore.  Nice style.


----------



## phiphi

Sparklybags said:


> First Outfit, Kain Tank, Zara Pants
> 
> Free People Skirt, Primark Shirt



cute florals!!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Zara jacket/ thrift blouse/ Topshop pants/ Chloé Paraty



ooh love your Chloé!



Jokili said:


> http://www.cipelicastiklica.com/2012/07/night-in-igalo.html



really fun look!



pavilion said:


> another pencil skirt



i'm a huge fan of pencil skirts too - you wear them beautifully!



kiwishopper said:


> Floral dress with a J Crew belt today.



that bubble hem is a really cute touch!



weN84 said:


> Black with a punch of color



fun!! i love wearing twillies as belts! great use of colour!



Jenny Lauren said:


> A male co-worker so "nicely" pointed out that I look like Christmas in July wearing this Zara top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.



ah male colleagues.. they are funny fashion editors aren't they? LOL. i love this outfit. christmas or not!


----------



## P.Y.T.

This past weekend at my family reunion in Arkansas..


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> nice one! The color suits you so well!


 
Thankyou doll xoxo



Jenny Lauren said:


> Another great colour combo! Loving purple and green together. I'm definitely going to try that!
> 
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE you in yellow! So pretty!


 
You are so sweet babe xoxo



P.Y.T. said:


> This past weekend at my family reunion in Arkansas..


 
Looking good!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

I was mostly in shorts all day but I did put together this outfit really quick to try on my new leather leggings...


----------



## twdavis




----------



## mytwocents

xoxoCat said:


> http://www.xoxocat.com
> 
> Dress from the Nordstrom sale! Thank goodness they've got such great discounts...


 
I love this outfit. Every single item is gorgeous. I love the contrast of your necklace on the dress.


----------



## platinum_girly

Cole haan bag:


----------



## twdavis

Wilsom04 said:


> I love your silver bracelet, who is it by?



Thank you! It's TOUS


----------



## xoxoCat

platinum_girly said:


> Cole haan bag:



Great romper!


----------



## kcf68

P.Y.T. said:


> This past weekend at my family reunion in Arkansas..



Tee hee I'm in AR for couple year.  love this look..


----------



## platinum_girly

xoxoCat said:


> Great romper!


 
Thanks babe and i adore your Chanel tote


----------



## megdavivi

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I was mostly in shorts all day but I did put together this outfit really quick to try on my new leather leggings...



Love your leather leggings! &#128516;


----------



## lovemysavior

megdavivi said:
			
		

> Love your leather leggings! ?de04



Thank u Friend


----------



## virginiaalamode

Jenny Lauren said:


> A male co-worker so "nicely" pointed out that I look like Christmas in July wearing this Zara top, Vero Moda skirt and Jimmy Choo heels.



FLAWLESS, as usual.

My male co-workers are always harassing me for the way I dress - they are clueless when it comes to fashion. The best days are the rainy ones- they are so embarrassed of my Hunter boots!


----------



## virginiaalamode

OOTD...Vince striped sweater (from an estate sale for $5), Tracy Feith for Target skirt (from ages ago), Prada heels, Versace sunnies and vintage Chanel earrings. The bag is vintage Bottega Veneta (thrift store find!)


----------



## Julide

Everyone looks amazing!!Too many amazing outfits to comment individually!!


----------



## Blessings Inc

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD...Vince striped sweater (from an estate sale for $5), Tracy Feith for Target skirt (from ages ago), Prada heels, Versace sunnies and vintage Chanel earrings. The bag is vintage Bottega Veneta (thrift store find!)


 
Great style!!!


----------



## Eva1991

P.Y.T. said:


> This past weekend at my family reunion in Arkansas..



Love your style!!!

Can you ID the dress of the lady next to you in pic #2?


----------



## quynh_1206

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD...Vince striped sweater (from an estate sale for $5), Tracy Feith for Target skirt (from ages ago), Prada heels, Versace sunnies and vintage Chanel earrings. The bag is vintage Bottega Veneta (thrift store find!)


 
This is beautiful!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Tried to hurry these photos as it started to rain as soon as we walked outside. . .wearing a Forever 21 dress, Nine West heels, Zara clutch.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jokili said:


> Beautiful!





GlammaGurl said:


> love it!





Crazy4Handbags said:


> You do not look like a Xmas tree, guys... I love that Zara top on you paired w your skirt, double layered abso-fab!





fallenkathy said:


> You look amazing with the colors and layering!





phiphi said:


> ah male colleagues.. they are funny fashion editors aren't they? LOL. i love this outfit. christmas or not!





virginiaalamode said:


> FLAWLESS, as usual.
> 
> My male co-workers are always harassing me for the way I dress - they are clueless when it comes to fashion. The best days are the rainy ones- they are so embarrassed of my Hunter boots!



*
Thank you so much for all of your super sweet comments!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Crazy4Handbags said:


>



I know I just said this, but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that bag!  That is definitely the prettiest purse I've seen in a long time.  I'm definitely obsessed.



P.Y.T. said:


> This past weekend at my family reunion in Arkansas..



What a beautiful dress!  I love the print, especially with that bag!



lovemysavior said:


> I was mostly in shorts all day but I did put together this outfit really quick to try on my new leather leggings...
> View attachment 1809226



Wow, sexy look!  The details on that top are fabulous!



virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD...Vince striped sweater (from an estate sale for $5), Tracy Feith for Target skirt (from ages ago), Prada heels, Versace sunnies and vintage Chanel earrings. The bag is vintage Bottega Veneta (thrift store find!)



LOVE this mix of prints!!  You look so pretty and chic!


----------



## bry_dee

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD...Vince striped sweater (from an estate sale for $5), Tracy Feith for Target skirt (from ages ago), Prada heels, Versace sunnies and vintage Chanel earrings. The bag is vintage Bottega Veneta (thrift store find!)



That's what I call killer heels! RAR! And can I just say, I'd kill for your Bottega!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Jcrew Top, COH denim, Isabel Marant shoes


----------



## twdavis




----------



## merekat703

I am more of a creeper  than a poster in this thread but I thought I might start posting.  
My OOTD. 
Forever 21 blazer, VS tee, True Religion skinnys, Forever21 flats, Tiffany jewerly.


----------



## cfca22

merekat703 said:


> I am more of a creeper  than a poster in this thread but I thought I might start posting.
> My OOTD.
> Forever 21 blazer, VS tee, True Religion skinnys, Forever21 flats, Tiffany jewerly.



Very nice


----------



## merekat703

twdavis said:


> View attachment 1810179


 Cute!


----------



## Jokili




----------



## Marlina

Hi all, Been MIA for a bit. Took me more then an hour to view all your lovely pictures and outfits. Anyways, here's mine. Just some random shots


----------



## Marlina

Some more random shots...

Mod Dress





Dress from H&M


----------



## fallenkathy

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD...Vince striped sweater (from an estate sale for $5), Tracy Feith for Target skirt (from ages ago), Prada heels, Versace sunnies and vintage Chanel earrings. The bag is vintage Bottega Veneta (thrift store find!)



Love the print of the skirt!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Tried to hurry these photos as it started to rain as soon as we walked outside. . .wearing a Forever 21 dress, Nine West heels, Zara clutch.



Fantastic outfit. I tried hunting down the clutch in all the NYC locations a while ago but was unable to find it myself.


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> View attachment 1810179


 
Fab jeans, i have been wanting some like those myself


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Marlina, I love your hair!


----------



## pinknyanko

fallenkathy said:
			
		

> Love the print of the skirt!
> 
> Fantastic outfit. I tried hunting down the clutch in all the NYC locations a while ago but was unable to find it myself.



The sequin one? I saw it yesterday at soho


----------



## Detski54

Hi. Newbie on this thread. Not actually good at dressing up. Lol. This is what I wore today. Pardon the bag, I know it's huge! (my baby bag). Also the writing on the mirror, my daughter does that. c",)


----------



## PHENOMENON

What I wore last week


----------



## Detski54

PHENOMENON said:
			
		

> What I wore last week



I totally love your shoes! c",)


----------



## twdavis

merekat703 said:


> Cute!



Thank you!!


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:


> Fab jeans, i have been wanting some like those myself



Thanks  I love colored denim. You can do so much with them!!


----------



## twdavis

merekat703 said:


> I am more of a creeper  than a poster in this thread but I thought I might start posting.
> My OOTD.
> Forever 21 blazer, VS tee, True Religion skinnys, Forever21 flats, Tiffany jewerly.



Love your style! Especially in love with your watch!!!


----------



## merekat703

twdavis said:


> Love your style! Especially in love with your watch!!!


 Thanks!!  I scored the watch at TJ Maxx!


----------



## Machick333

Last night date night . Skirt : club Monoco . Tank former 21 ; blazer ; fcuk shoes ; Michael kors bag : Chanel jumbo


----------



## Prada_Princess

lovemysavior said:


> I was mostly in shorts all day but I did put together this outfit really quick to try on my new leather leggings...
> View attachment 1809226



They look great on you!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jenny Lauren said:


> Tried to hurry these photos as it started to rain as soon as we walked outside. . .wearing a Forever 21 dress, Nine West heels, Zara clutch.



You look great (as does everybody - and I mean that genuinely).  I LOVE your blog BTW.


----------



## pavilion

murphy's law is bound to take effect since i'm wearing a white dress


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> Thanks  I love colored denim. You can do so much with them!!


 
I totally agree, i already have cobalt blue and bright red but now i am looking for a more pastel colour and coral is calling my name


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pavilion said:


> murphy's law is bound to take effect since i'm wearing a white dress



So pretty!


----------



## platinum_girly

Trying out a donut bun:


----------



## twdavis




----------



## twdavis

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Thanks!!  I scored the watch at TJ Maxx!



NO WAY!!!! Now that's a fab find  at TJ's!!! I'm green with envy!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Meta

xoxoCat said:


> You just gave me a great idea on how to wear my Hermes scarf! You look great, btw.





airborne said:


>





phiphi said:


> fun!! i love wearing twillies as belts! great use of colour!



Thank you for all your kind comments!


----------



## Meta

And here's one for today's outfit:


----------



## Meta

*angelastoel*, love the pop of color of the PS1 against your neutral outfit. 

And *pavillion*, I'm diggin' your style!


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Trying out a donut bun:



You look very cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

Eva1991 said:


> You look very cute!


 
Thankyou sweetie. I hope that you have been keeping well? xoxo


----------



## Marlina

*platinum_girly *- I still prefer you with your hair untied. Tho the bun looks lovely too


----------



## Marlina

*Yesterday *
Top : FCUK
Pants : A/X
Bag : Balenciaga


----------



## its_a_keeper

Detski54 said:


> Hi. Newbie on this thread. Not actually good at dressing up. Lol. This is what I wore today. Pardon the bag, I know it's huge! (my baby bag). Also the writing on the mirror, my daughter does that. c&quot;,)



 Great outfit and fab bag! What is it??? I just love the color!!!  





pavilion said:


> murphy's law is bound to take effect since i'm wearing a white dress



 *lol* looks great!  





platinum_girly said:


> Trying out a donut bun:



 this is pretty! The colors are just perfect for you!  





angelastoel said:


>



 Love how the bag adds color to your outfit!


----------



## Detski54

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Great outfit and fab bag! What is it??? I just love the color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Thanks for the compliment. It's the Mk mirror metallic large Bedford satchel. c",)


----------



## chanelll

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...Jcrew Top, COH denim, Isabel Marant shoes



What is your blog? I'd love to read it!


----------



## Machick333

Yesterday ootd  bcbg blazer ; aritzia lace tank balenciaga bag  Chanel broach 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## Machick333

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html



Love it !


----------



## Takeshi

My OOTD with chanel WOC, H&M shorts and Vero Moda shirt


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> this is pretty! The colors are just perfect for you!


 
Thankyou xoxo



Takeshi said:


> My OOTD with chanel WOC, H&M shorts and Vero Moda shirt


 
Very chic!


----------



## Jokili




----------



## pavilion

weN84 said:
			
		

> And pavillion, I'm diggin' your style!



Thanks!


----------



## pavilion

with these bright colors my boyfriend won't lose me at the baseball game we're going to


----------



## angelastoel

today, with one of my favorite jackets:


----------



## cswcarol

Everyone looks fantastic!  so many posts to catch up on. Weekend outfit- gap shorts, cos top, Ann Taylor belt, Sam Edelman loafers & Celine trio bag.


----------



## xoxoCat

Everyone looks so good! So much inspiration.


----------



## xoxoCat

angelastoel said:


>



A bright pink Proenza...lucky you! How's the bag treating you so far?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Detski54 said:


> Hi. Thanks for the compliment. It's the Mk mirror metallic large Bedford satchel. c",)


 
Thanks a lot! I really have to check that bag out


----------



## angelastoel

xoxoCat said:


> A bright pink Proenza...lucky you! How's the bag treating you so far?



Very good, I am loving it! I got a bit of color transfer on my jeans at the back, but that is almost gone from probably scraping on my body or something. The first time I wore it I had some color transfer on a white t-shirt, but it was easily washed out and I have worn it with whites again and it didn't happen anymore (maybe because the bag was sprayed it released some paint.
Overall I am very happy with it!


----------



## Detski54

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! I really have to check that bag out



No worries! c",)


----------



## cswcarol

F21 top, g/l trousers, louboutins simple 85, fendi no.1 bag. Have a beautiful Monday!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

*Wow, there were so many fabulous photos posted this weekend!  Everyone is looking so great!*




fallenkathy said:


> Fantastic outfit. I tried hunting down the clutch in all the NYC locations a while ago but was unable to find it myself.



Thanks so much!  I was so happy when I found this clutch on sale!



Prada_Princess said:


> You look great (as does everybody - and I mean that genuinely).  I LOVE your blog BTW.



Thank you very much!  That is so sweet of you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here I'm wearing an All Saints dress as a top, with a Topshop skirt, and my newest obsession, these Kate Spade heels.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here I'm wearing an All Saints dress as a top, with a Topshop skirt, and my newest obsession, these Kate Spade heels.



Those shoes are super cute, and very creative using the dress as a top.


----------



## Machick333

Today  

Have a good
Monday everyone !


----------



## caroulemapoulen

cswcarol said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!  so many posts to catch up on. Weekend outfit- gap shorts, cos top, Ann Taylor belt, Sam Edelman loafers & Celine trio bag.



I love your bag! Awesome color!


----------



## luciabugia

MY SUMMER LOVE, DENIM JACKET  FROM MY BLOG POST TODAY


----------



## xoxoCat

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here I'm wearing an All Saints dress as a top, with a Topshop skirt, and my newest obsession, these Kate Spade heels.



I love your skirt, omgosh. So many bloggers are sporting flared pleated skirts like yours.


----------



## GlammaGurl

angelastoel said:


> today, with one of my favorite jackets:



LOVE that jacket


----------



## Allee

A day out with the classic...


----------



## christymarie340

Ok-this my first shift dress: yay or nay?


----------



## christymarie340

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here I'm wearing an All Saints dress as a top, with a Topshop skirt, and my newest obsession, these Kate Spade heels.



GORGEOUS!! May I ask what size Chanel that is please?


----------



## Allee

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Ok-this my first shift dress: yay or nay?



Looks very cute!


----------



## inherforties

christymarie340 said:


> Ok-this my first shift dress: yay or nay?



I like it. Looks very mod.


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore today (tuxedo dress) with Balenciaga City bag


----------



## sammie225

from yesterday,abercrombie from head to toe,ehm no,from head to jeans  haha


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my "pin-up girl" dress out today: 











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## steph22

angelastoel said:


> today, with one of my favorite jackets:


 
I love your style and visit your blog every day


----------



## steph22

weN84 said:


> And here's one for today's outfit:


 
Fab bag (from an avid Mulberry fan)!


----------



## twdavis

angelastoel said:


> today, with one of my favorite jackets:



Love your style angela!! You always look fab


----------



## Jenny Lauren

chloe_chanel said:


> Those shoes are super cute, and very creative using the dress as a top.



*Thanks so much Chloe Chanel!*



xoxoCat said:


> I love your skirt, omgosh. So many bloggers are sporting flared pleated skirts like yours.



*I know!  I'm obsessed with full skirts right now!  I have several, and just ordered 2 more on ASOS!*



christymarie340 said:


> GORGEOUS!! May I ask what size Chanel that is please?



*Thanks so much!  Of course!  It's a Chanel Jumbo in black caviar.  I just shortened the strap from the inside with a twist tie.*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Finally wearing one of my favourite print combinations of the season, florals & stripes (H&M top, Old Navy shorts).


----------



## Machick333

Jenny Lauren said:


> Finally wearing one of my favourite print combinations of the season, florals & stripes (H&M top, Old Navy shorts).


  so cute!


----------



## Machick333

christymarie340 said:


> Ok-this my first shift dress: yay or nay?


 
yay! looks great!


----------



## Machick333

pavilion said:


> with these bright colors my boyfriend won't lose me at the baseball game we're going to
> 
> View attachment 1812762


 


angelastoel said:


> today, with one of my favorite jackets:


 
great looks ladies!!!


----------



## cswcarol

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Finally wearing one of my favourite print combinations of the season, florals & stripes (H&M top, Old Navy shorts).



Gorgeous! Love how you paired the two prints tgt!


----------



## twdavis

Of course this kind of material gets all wrinkled just on the drive to work!


----------



## platinum_girly

AW Darcy:


----------



## inherforties

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my "pin-up girl" dress out today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love! And jealous since I can't pull off that look. The shoes are delicious too!


----------



## Meta

steph22 said:


> Fab bag (from an avid Mulberry fan)!



Thanks!  I lurk around in Mulberry sub-forum but don't post much and yes, I notice you're an avid fan.


----------



## phiphi

sorry for missing anyone - tried to go as far back as i could!! you all look amazing!



Marlina said:


> Hi all, Been MIA for a bit. Took me more then an hour to view all your lovely pictures and outfits. Anyways, here's mine. Just some random shots



super fun!! love these pics!



Detski54 said:


> Hi. Newbie on this thread. Not actually good at dressing up. Lol. This is what I wore today. Pardon the bag, I know it's huge! (my baby bag). Also the writing on the mirror, my daughter does that. c",)



aw hope to see more pictures! you look super cute!



PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 1811174
> 
> 
> What I wore last week



fierce shoes!



Machick333 said:


> Last night date night . Skirt : club Monoco . Tank former 21 ; blazer ; fcuk shoes ; Michael kors bag : Chanel jumbo



love your outfit - hope you had a nice date night!



pavilion said:


> murphy's law is bound to take effect since i'm wearing a white dress



gorgeous!



platinum_girly said:


> Trying out a donut bun:



ooh!! i've never been able to do one of those!! you look great!



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1811673



fun, casual look!



angelastoel said:


>



love the pop of colour of your bag!



weN84 said:


> And here's one for today's outfit:



cute tope!



Takeshi said:


> My OOTD with chanel WOC, H&M shorts and Vero Moda shirt



you look lovely!!


----------



## phiphi

cswcarol said:


> F21 top, g/l trousers, louboutins simple 85, fendi no.1 bag. Have a beautiful Monday!



i love this from head to toe!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Here I'm wearing an All Saints dress as a top, with a Topshop skirt, and my newest obsession, these Kate Spade heels.



yay! i love the KS heels - you look adorable!



luciabugia said:


> MY SUMMER LOVE, DENIM JACKET  FROM MY BLOG POST TODAY
> 
> View attachment 1813985



such a great casual look!



Allee said:


> A day out with the classic...
> 
> View attachment 1814045



thumbs up!!!



christymarie340 said:


> Ok-this my first shift dress: yay or nay?



a big yay! adorable!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore today (tuxedo dress) with Balenciaga City bag



what a fun dress! cute!



sammie225 said:


> from yesterday,abercrombie from head to toe,ehm no,from head to jeans  haha



loves it!



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my "pin-up girl" dress out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



i have such a soft spot for dillians. you look fantastic!


----------



## phiphi

land's end chambray dress and CLs


----------



## Perfect Day

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Ok-this my first shift dress: yay or nay?



Fab


----------



## Machick333

phiphi said:


> love your outfit - hope you had a nice date
> 
> 
> !



thanks phiphi!! And we did have a nice date  much needed


----------



## Machick333

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and CLs



Nice shoes and love that statement necklace !


----------



## cswcarol

phiphi said:
			
		

> land's end chambray dress and CLs



Classy and simple!


----------



## twdavis

phiphi said:


> sorry for missing anyone - tried to go as far back as i could!! you all look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fun, casual look!
> 
> 
> Thank you phiphi!


----------



## pavilion

j.crew abstract leopard pencil skirt


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> land's end chambray dress and CLs



I love Land's End


----------



## inherforties

pavilion said:


> j.crew abstract leopard pencil skirt



Well played. The skirt looks great with the green sweater.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This was my outfit from last weekend, being posted today! The dress is Anthropologie, the shoes are Louboutin, and the bag is the LV Alma.


----------



## merekat703

Saturdays outfit for a wedding, DH and I.


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Looking good!!!


Thank you..



kcf68 said:


> Tee hee I'm in AR for couple year. love this look..


Thank you..



Eva1991 said:


> Love your style!!!
> 
> Can you ID the dress of the lady next to you in pic #2?


Thank you! The lady next to me is my sister. And the dress is from a little store called Foreign Exchange...



Jenny Lauren said:


> What a beautiful dress! I love the print, especially with that bag!


Thanks...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Finally wearing one of my favourite print combinations of the season, florals & stripes (H&M top, Old Navy shorts).


 
Woot Woot! Hot mama..You look fab in this ensemble..


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here I'm wearing an All Saints dress as a top, with a Topshop skirt, and my newest obsession, these Kate Spade heels.


Another great ensemble..



luciabugia said:


> MY SUMMER LOVE, DENIM JACKET  FROM MY BLOG POST TODAY
> 
> View attachment 1813985


I love this entire look! I wore something similar this past weekend.



platinum_girly said:


> Trying out a donut bun:


This look is too cute! I see pregnancy hasn't slowed you down one bit.


----------



## P.Y.T.

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and CLs


WERK MAMA! Lovely denim dress!


----------



## xoxoCat

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last weekend, being posted today! The dress is Anthropologie, the shoes are Louboutin, and the bag is the LV Alma.



Love, love, love your bag. I have the same style in Vernis Amarante. I want to get it in Epi dark red. How is the bag so far?


----------



## xoxoCat

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Thanks so much Chloe Chanel!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I know!  I'm obsessed with full skirts right now!  I have several, and just ordered 2 more on ASOS!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much!  Of course!  It's a Chanel Jumbo in black caviar.  I just shortened the strap from the inside with a twist tie.*



I think I know which skirt you ordered from Asos LOL! Is it the neoprene one?


----------



## bry_dee

Nothing fancy as I just needed to be waterproof due to the typhoon. No to wet feet! LOL


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> ooh!! i've never been able to do one of those!! you look great!
> !


 
Lol i thought that it would be much harder than it actually is but after buying a donut bun and watching a YouTube video or 2 i had it down 



phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and CLs


 
Beautiful!



P.Y.T. said:


> This look is too cute! I see pregnancy hasn't slowed you down one bit.


 
Thanks girl. Oh and we need more outfits from you in here, i love to see what you are wearing 



bry_dee said:


> Nothing fancy as I just needed to be waterproof due to the typhoon. No to wet feet! LOL


 
Nice boots!


----------



## sammie225

everyone looks truly fantastic,i love this thread it is so inspiring 
here is my look of the day,wore a denim shirt for the first time


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Finally wearing one of my favourite print combinations of the season, florals & stripes (H&M top, Old Navy shorts).


Love this combo!! You look great!


----------



## phiphi

Machick333 said:


> Nice shoes and love that statement necklace !



thank you so much machick!!



cswcarol said:


> Classy and simple!



aw thanks csw!



pavilion said:


> j.crew abstract leopard pencil skirt



LOVE this skirt on you! 



rx4dsoul said:


> I love Land's End



i only just discovered it! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last weekend, being posted today! The dress is Anthropologie, the shoes are Louboutin, and the bag is the LV Alma.



great colour plays!! love this katie!



merekat703 said:


> Saturdays outfit for a wedding, DH and I.



you look so elegant!!!



P.Y.T. said:


> WERK MAMA! Lovely denim dress!



:giggles: you are so sweet pyt! thank you!



bry_dee said:


> Nothing fancy as I just needed to be waterproof due to the typhoon. No to wet feet! LOL



well if there is gonna be a typhoon, may as well kick butt in your boots!! looking great bry!



platinum_girly said:


> Lol i thought that it would be much harder than it actually is but after buying a donut bun and watching a YouTube video or 2 i had it down
> 
> Beautiful!



hee hee!! i have viewed those youtube vids.. i still don't get it!!  thank you too!! xox



sammie225 said:


> everyone looks truly fantastic,i love this thread it is so inspiring
> here is my look of the day,wore a denim shirt for the first time



aw what a fun picture! love the boots too!


----------



## phiphi

work ootd in a kate spade dress and CLs


----------



## juneping

isabel marant dresss, pumps | zara jacket


----------



## bry_dee

platinum_girly said:


> Nice boots!





phiphi said:


> well if there is gonna be a typhoon, may as well kick butt in your boots!! looking great bry!



Thanks *platinum_girly* and *phipihi*! Only 14-hole DMs in this weather  for me!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking gorgeous as usual everyone!!!

My outfit of the day was:


----------



## butterfly_baby

what do you think


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Machick333 said:


> so cute!





cswcarol said:


> Gorgeous! Love how you paired the two prints tgt!





phiphi said:


> yay! i love the KS heels - you look adorable!





P.Y.T. said:


> Woot Woot! Hot mama..You look fab in this ensemble..





P.Y.T. said:


> Another great ensemble..





Samia said:


> Love this combo!! You look great!



*You are all just so sweet!  Thank you so very much!*



xoxoCat said:


> I think I know which skirt you ordered from Asos LOL! Is it the neoprene one?



Ha ha, it's the exact same as the neoprene one, but in a cotton I think!  Too funny!    It was on sale for $15 so I thought I would take a chance.  I've never ordered bottoms from ASOS, and I really had no idea what size to order, so I thought this could be my test.


----------



## Jokili




----------



## butterfly_baby

When I saw this top at H&M some days ago, I thought "I am going to see this on the crazystylelove blog", hehe ))



Jenny Lauren said:


> Finally wearing one of my favourite print combinations of the season, florals & stripes (H&M top, Old Navy shorts).


----------



## twdavis

Everyone is looking fab as usual!! Love to see how different everyone's style is!

Still finding it awkward to photo myself. Dunno how some of you ladies do it.


----------



## TuTi2110

butterfly_baby said:


> what do you think



Such a comfy and chic casual outfit! 

From my blog: 





Have a wonderful day, ladies!

http://2petite.blogspot.com


----------



## butterfly_baby

aww thanks )



TuTi2110 said:


> Such a comfy and chic casual outfit!
> 
> http://2petite.blogspot.com


----------



## christymarie340

Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## Louboufan

TuTi2110 said:


> Such a comfy and chic casual outfit!
> 
> From my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day, ladies!
> 
> http://2petite.blogspot.com


Very cute.


----------



## Louboufan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Finally wearing one of my favourite print combinations of the season, florals & stripes (H&M top, Old Navy shorts).



I love your top!


----------



## Louboufan

Machick333 said:


> Yesterday ootd  bcbg blazer ; aritzia lace tank balenciaga bag  Chanel broach
> 
> Have a good Sunday


Love it!


----------



## Louboufan

Jokili said:


>


----------



## Machick333

Louboufan said:


> Love it!



Thanks !!!!


----------



## pavilion

inherforties said:


> Well played. The skirt looks great with the green sweater.





phiphi said:


> LOVE this skirt on you!



Thank you!  You're too sweet!


----------



## MarieG

Love this thread! 














*Tolani Morning Glory Silk scarf
*Hermes Pink Clic Clack Brackelet
*Ted Baker Leather Jacket
*Asos White Lace Dress
*Ted Baker Beige Pumps


----------



## MarieG

*House of Harlow Necklace
*New Look Blazer
*Asos T-Shirt
*Zara Pants
*Ted Baker Black Pumps
*Chanel Clutch


----------



## MarieG

*Louis Vuitton Scarf
*Chanel Necklace
*Zara Blazer
*Forever 21 T Shirt
*Hermes Clic Clack Bracelet
*Mini Toywatch
*Forever 21 Skinny Jeans
*Ted Baker Pumps
*YSL Medium Muse


----------



## MarieG

*Littlewoods White Blazer
*Vintage Multistring Salt Water Pearl Necklace
*Forever21 T-Shirt
*Forever21 Black Skinny Jeans
*Ted Baker Black Pumps
*Fendi Petrol Spy


----------



## MarieG

*House of Harlow Necklace
*H&M Shirt
*Supre Skirt
*Kate Spade Black Pumps
*Black Balenciaga City


----------



## MarieG

*Forever21 Magenta Skinny Jeans
*H&M Lace Rim Tank Top
*Littlewoods Blazer
*Mary & Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps


----------



## Jenny Lauren

butterfly_baby said:


> When I saw this top at H&M some days ago, I thought "I am going to see this on the crazystylelove blog", hehe ))



Ha ha ha, that's too funny!  Uh oh, does that mean my style is too predictable!?!?  LOL! 



Louboufan said:


> I love your top!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling very girly in this outfit. . . J.Crew top and bag, Club Monaco skirt, Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## luvsagreatdeal

MarieG said:


> *Louis Vuitton Scarf
> *Chanel Necklace
> *Zara Blazer
> *Forever 21 T Shirt
> *Hermes Clic Clack Bracelet
> *Mini Toywatch
> *Forever 21 Skinny Jeans
> *Ted Baker Pumps
> *YSL Medium Muse



LOve all of your looks.  Jeans and Blazer look great on you!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...french connection top, current/elliott denim, CL shoes


----------



## Jokili

Louboufan said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## Sparklybags

from the weekend


----------



## kcf68

MarieG said:


> *Forever21 Magenta Skinny Jeans
> *H&M Lace Rim Tank Top
> *Littlewoods Blazer
> *Mary & Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps



All your outfits are cute


----------



## platinum_girly

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, current/elliott denim, CL shoes


 
I love this top on you, sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

xoxoCat said:


> Love, love, love your bag. I have the same style in Vernis Amarante. I want to get it in Epi dark red. How is the bag so far?



Thank you so much xoxoCat! I love the Vernis Amarante, so pretty! Epi leather is my favorite, as it is very durable and comes in fun colors. You should get it in red, you'll love it!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling very girly in this outfit. . . J.Crew top and bag, Club Monaco skirt, Jimmy Choo heels.



I love the way you put outfits together Jenny Lauren! This looks great!



angelastoel said:


>



Gorgeous leopard print! Very chic!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, current/elliott denim, CL shoes



Love the top and the shoes weiboabai! You always have great pics!


----------



## MarieG

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks!  BTW, I love your outfits...you're such a fab mommy to be! 



platinum_girly said:


> I love this top on you, sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Hellokatiegirl!  You're sweet. 



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the way you put outfits together Jenny Lauren! This looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous leopard print! Very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the top and the shoes weiboabai! You always have great pics!


----------



## Louboufan

MarieG said:


> *Littlewoods White Blazer
> *Vintage Multistring Salt Water Pearl Necklace
> *Forever21 T-Shirt
> *Forever21 Black Skinny Jeans
> *Ted Baker Black Pumps
> *Fendi Petrol Spy


Love the bag!


----------



## Louboufan

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...french connection top, current/elliott denim, CL shoes



Cute!


----------



## xoxoCat

MarieG said:


> *House of Harlow Necklace
> *New Look Blazer
> *Asos T-Shirt
> *Zara Pants
> *Ted Baker Black Pumps
> *Chanel Clutch



I have the same necklace! It's so fab, I'm tempted to get the taupe one too.


----------



## MarieG

Thanks, ladies! 



xoxoCat said:


> I have the same necklace! It's so fab, I'm tempted to get the taupe one too.



I have the Taupe one, too! It's super pretty!


----------



## platinum_girly

weibaobai said:


> Thanks! BTW, I love your outfits...you're such a fab mommy to be!


 
Awww thankyou chick, you are so sweet xoxo

PS: LOVE your avi pic


----------



## Eva1991

MarieG said:


> *House of Harlow Necklace
> *New Look Blazer
> *Asos T-Shirt
> *Zara Pants
> *Ted Baker Black Pumps
> *Chanel Clutch



Love the simplicity of this outfit!

P.S: You look like Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## phiphi

zara dog print top that look exactly like our 2 jack russell terriers.. had to get it LOL. j crew skirt


----------



## MarieG

Eva1991 said:


> Love the simplicity of this outfit!
> 
> P.S: You look like Jennifer Aniston!



Thank you!


----------



## 4Elegance

Everyone in this thread is so fashionable.  There isn't an outfit I don't love.  Keep it up ladies


----------



## pavilion

hot pink blazer


----------



## butterfly_baby

OOTD with my new to me Bal.

pictures are a bit crap, sorry. Stupid dirty mirror..


----------



## 4Elegance

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Today
> 
> Have a good
> Monday everyone !



Love this look.  I just did post on my blog about denim shirts and their versatility.  You look great


----------



## pquiles

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Looking gorgeous as usual everyone!!!
> 
> My outfit of the day was:



Love your outfit and your closet


----------



## angelastoel

yesterday, very casual:


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend everybody!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Burberry jkt, anlo denim and miu miu shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks louboufan! 



Louboufan said:


> Cute!


----------



## cascherping

Happy Friday everyone! I'm wearing this DVF dress tonight for an event and I'm so excited (I don't get too many chances to wear this many rhinestones too often Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to sit comfortably for a couple of hours...


----------



## luvmy3girls

angelastoel said:


> yesterday, very casual:


 cute!! what color are your IM boots?


----------



## angie82

Yesterday's outfit:











Thanks for letting me share  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My hanging out with hubby ootd ...






Outfit info is on my bog


----------



## angelastoel

luvmy3girls said:


> cute!! what color are your IM boots?



thanks they are taupe from FW 2011-2012


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Everyone looks great!  I need to catch up!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the way you put outfits together Jenny Lauren! This looks great!



Thank you so much Hellokatiegirl!

Here is a blindingly bright H&M dress!


----------



## twdavis

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling very girly in this outfit. . . J.Crew top and bag, Club Monaco skirt, Jimmy Choo heels.



Love it!


----------



## platinum_girly

F21 blazer (it looks less like a lab coat IRL ):


----------



## airborne

stunner, nicely coordinated look, loving the patterned vibe for sure



SongbirdDiva said:


> My hanging out with hubby ootd ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit info is on my bog


----------



## merekat703

Yesterdays OOTD


----------



## tori_del

Heading to the movies with my family(: excuse the poor lighting


----------



## silversage4

Date night outfit, what do you think? Diane Von furstenberg dress, Joan & David heels.


----------



## AEGIS

platinum_girly said:


> F21 blazer (it looks less like a lab coat IRL ):



amazing that you can wear that sheer top while pregnant...jealous


----------



## rx4dsoul

silversage4 said:
			
		

> Date night outfit, what do you think? Diane Von furstenberg dress, Joan & David heels.


----------



## labelwhore04

Date Night!


----------



## cfca22

silversage4 said:


> Date night outfit, what do you think? Diane Von furstenberg dress, Joan & David heels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1821164



Love the dress


----------



## J.E

My outfits from the last 3 days

1, Dress from Cos and Hunter wellies
2, Dress from LK Bennett and Chloe flats
3, Dress from Marc by Marc Jacobs and Celine heels


----------



## pavilion

silversage4 said:


> Date night outfit, what do you think? Diane Von furstenberg dress, Joan & David heels.



So pretty!  Hope you had fun!


----------



## pavilion

poppy pants


----------



## jessicalistic

pavilion said:
			
		

> poppy pants



Super cute. A combo worth copying


----------



## platinum_girly

AEGIS said:


> amazing that you can wear that sheer top while pregnant...jealous


 
Aah i didn't know you had babies


----------



## J.E

pavilion said:


> poppy pants



Super cute!


----------



## silversage4

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

>






			
				cfca22 said:
			
		

> Love the dress






			
				pavilion said:
			
		

> So pretty!  Hope you had fun!






			
				pavilion said:
			
		

> poppy pants



Thank you, we had a great time last night.  Pavilion, I love your outfit today!


----------



## Meta

Yesterday's outfit


----------



## AEGIS

platinum_girly said:


> Aah i didn't know you had babies





i don't. im just chunky


----------



## J.E

weN84 said:


> Yesterday's outfit



I love red dresses right now!


----------



## platinum_girly

AEGIS said:


> i don't. im just chunky


 
OMG did you just say that?!!! Girl i hope you were playing 'cause you ain't chunky!!!


----------



## AEGIS

platinum_girly said:


> OMG did you just say that?!!! Girl i hope you were playing 'cause you ain't chunky!!!




lol---no trust i am. i have put on love weight--which is sometimes the best weight...but i am actually trying to get into good shape before we have a baby super nervous about the whole pregnancy thing whenever that happens.  Every time a woman delivers a child, it really is a blessing.  So many things can go wrong and I am the type of person who thinks in extremes--which is why sometimes I wonder if I am meant to be a mom.  I'd be the mom hiding in the bushes making sure they're ok in kindergarten lol


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

AEGIS said:


> lol---no trust i am. i have put on love weight--which is sometimes the best weight...



Oh yeah ...we all know about that LOVE weight!!


----------



## platinum_girly

AEGIS said:


> lol---no trust i am. i have put on love weight--which is sometimes the best weight...but i am actually trying to get into good shape before we have a baby super nervous about the whole pregnancy thing whenever that happens. Every time a woman delivers a child, it really is a blessing. So many things can go wrong and I am the type of person who thinks in extremes--which is why sometimes I wonder if I am meant to be a mom. I'd be the mom hiding in the bushes making sure they're ok in kindergarten lol


 
Lol it totally is the best weight, for sure 

Oh i totally know what you mean about being nervous about pregnancy. I got pregnant for the first time and miscarried at 7 weeks, so then i was scared the whole way through the pregnancy with my daughter thinking that something would go wrong, and even now i worry about her, every single time that she is out of my sight, even when me and hubby go to the cinema for a couple of hours on our 'date nights' even though i know that she is safe with my mum...

But i am sure that you will be fine, we muddle through as parents in the best way that we know how and i always think that it is better to be overprotective and loving to your offspring rather than not caring at all


----------



## Meta

J.E said:


> I love red dresses right now!



They're great for a pop of color!


----------



## luciabugia

From my blog post today.. I've actually forgotten about this maxi!


----------



## slang27

MarieG said:
			
		

> *House of Harlow Necklace
> *New Look Blazer
> *Asos T-Shirt
> *Zara Pants
> *Ted Baker Black Pumps
> *Chanel Clutch



Love all your outfits and how you prove that high street can look high end, stylish and fun! Keep it up!


----------



## cfca22

luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today.. I've actually forgotten about this maxi!
> 
> View attachment 1822389



Love love that Balenciaga


----------



## MarieG

slang27 said:


> Love all your outfits and how you prove that high street can look high end, stylish and fun! Keep it up!



Thank you!


----------



## juneping

zara top | uniqlo jeans | isabel marant boots


----------



## shesnochill

I finally got to wear this dress from Zara today


----------



## phiphi

weN84 said:


> Yesterday's outfit



love this! relaxed and chic.



luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today.. I've actually forgotten about this maxi!
> 
> View attachment 1822389



another great maxi! i love the print, L!



juneping said:


> zara top | uniqlo jeans | isabel marant boots



super fun!



annaversary said:


> View attachment 1822720
> 
> 
> I finally got to wear this dress from Zara today



i LOVE this dress!


----------



## J.E

juneping said:


> zara top | uniqlo jeans | isabel marant boots



Super stylish! I LOVE your boots!


----------



## J.E

I cant remember where i bought the dress, but the sunglasses are Chanel as you can see!


----------



## phiphi

J.E said:


> I cant remember where i bought the dress, but the sunglasses are Chanel as you can see!



gorgeous!



merekat703 said:


> Yesterdays OOTD



love the black and white combo! classic chic!



tori_del said:


> Heading to the movies with my family(: excuse the poor lighting
> 
> View attachment 1820896



fun look!! love the booties!



silversage4 said:


> Date night outfit, what do you think? Diane Von furstenberg dress, Joan & David heels.
> 
> View attachment 1821164



can't go wrong with dvf - hope you had a great date night!



labelwhore04 said:


> Date Night!



ahh another beautiful maxi! so jealous!



J.E said:


> My outfits from the last 3 days
> 
> 1, Dress from Cos and Hunter wellies
> 2, Dress from LK Bennett and Chloe flats
> 3, Dress from Marc by Marc Jacobs and Celine heels



loving the MBMJ dress!



pavilion said:


> poppy pants



you always look so polished and pretty! two thumbs way up!


----------



## phiphi

angelastoel said:


> yesterday, very casual:



fun pants!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend everybody!!!



hope you had a great weekend PG. love the two outfits you posted. you are such a styling mamma-to-be!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Burberry jkt, anlo denim and miu miu shoes



ah! i covet those shoes! well.. i covet all your shoes! 



cascherping said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I'm wearing this DVF dress tonight for an event and I'm so excited (I don't get too many chances to wear this many rhinestones too often Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to sit comfortably for a couple of hours...



this is such a fun dress, and totally amazing. hope you had fun at the event! (and sat comfortably too!)



SongbirdDiva said:


> My hanging out with hubby ootd ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit info is on my bog



fun!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much Hellokatiegirl!
> 
> Here is a blindingly bright H&M dress!



oh i love this dress on you jenny!! this is a great colour!


----------



## phiphi

it's a civic holiday here today, so no work ootd!! wheee! zara top, banana republic shorts, tory burch flats
hope you all had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## momofgirls

luciabugia said:


> From my blog post today.. I've actually forgotten about this maxi!
> 
> View attachment 1822389


_I really love this look!_


----------



## J.E

phiphi said:


> it's a civic holiday here today, so no work ootd!! wheee! zara top, banana republic shorts, tory burch flats
> hope you all had a fantastic weekend!



Im totally in to colour blocking at the moment!


----------



## silversage4

phiphi said:
			
		

> it's a civic holiday here today, so no work ootd!! wheee! zara top, banana republic shorts, tory burch flats
> hope you all had a fantastic weekend!



That top is adorable, and the pops of color are so fun. Great outfit!


----------



## MarieG

Love this thread! Great outfits, ladies! 

This si what I wore to my cousin's wedding:






*Asos Skater Dress in mint
*3 Stand Pearl Necklace
*Mary & Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps
*Turquoise Chandelier Earrings
*White Mini Toywatch


----------



## J.E

MarieG said:


> Love this thread! Great outfits, ladies!
> 
> This si what I wore to my cousin's wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asos Skater Dress in mint
> *3 Stand Pearl Necklace
> *Mary & Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps
> *Turquoise Chandelier Earrings
> *White Mini Toywatch



Yey a fellow londoner! 

Loving the snakeskin pumps!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> hope you had a great weekend PG. love the two outfits you posted. you are such a styling mamma-to-be!


 
Thanks sweetie, and can i please ask you guys a question? When you use the term 'mamma to be' in the US, do you mean 'pregnant lady' or actual mamma to be? It is just a term that confuses me (but then again i am blonde )



phiphi said:


> it's a civic holiday here today, so no work ootd!! wheee! zara top, banana republic shorts, tory burch flats
> hope you all had a fantastic weekend!


 
That top is gorgeous on you and i love the colour of those flats!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

J.E said:
			
		

> My outfits from the last 3 days
> 
> 1, Dress from Cos and Hunter wellies
> 2, Dress from LK Bennett and Chloe flats
> 3, Dress from Marc by Marc Jacobs and Celine heels



You look great.  I love all three looks


----------



## 4Elegance

luciabugia said:
			
		

> From my blog post today.. I've actually forgotten about this maxi!



Love the color of that bal bag


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:
			
		

> zara top | uniqlo jeans | isabel marant boots



Love your shoes and photo location.  I was just there in May.


----------



## MarieG

J.E said:


> Yey a fellow londoner!
> 
> Loving the snakeskin pumps!



Thank you!


----------



## J.E

4Elegance said:


> You look great.  I love all three looks



Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## phiphi

J.E said:


> Im totally in to colour blocking at the moment!



Thank you!!



silversage4 said:


> That top is adorable, and the pops of color are so fun. Great outfit!



Thank you silversage!



MarieG said:


> Love this thread! Great outfits, ladies!
> 
> This si what I wore to my cousin's wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asos Skater Dress in mint
> *3 Stand Pearl Necklace
> *Mary & Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps
> *Turquoise Chandelier Earrings
> *White Mini Toywatch



Great dress!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks sweetie, and can i please ask you guys a question? When you use the term 'mamma to be' in the US, do you mean 'pregnant lady' or actual mamma to be? It is just a term that confuses me (but then again i am blonde )
> 
> That top is gorgeous on you and i love the colour of those flats!!!



Aw thanks PG! When I use it, I mean "pregnant lady"


----------



## MarieG

phiphi said:


> Great dress!




Thanks! You look great, too!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> Aw thanks PG! When I use it, I mean "pregnant lady"


 
Aah got it, thanks for explaining 

Me today:


----------



## pavilion

a whole lot of neon rose


----------



## Bentley4Bags

pavilion said:
			
		

> a whole lot of neon rose



I love your style.


----------



## juneping

phiphi said:


> love this! relaxed and chic.
> 
> 
> 
> another great maxi! i love the print, L!
> 
> 
> 
> super fun!
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE this dress!





J.E said:


> Super stylish! I LOVE your boots!





4Elegance said:


> Love your shoes and photo location.  I was just there in May.



thank you ladies!!

*elegance *- have you been to the Red Rooster just up the block? it's nice....i had a great time there.


----------



## shesnochill

phiphi said:
			
		

> love this! relaxed and chic.
> 
> another great maxi! i love the print, L!
> 
> super fun!
> 
> i LOVE this dress!



Thx phiphi  I love it too.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...vince sweater, miu miu boots


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks phi phi....i'm such a sucker for shoes. 



phiphi said:


> fun pants!
> 
> 
> 
> hope you had a great weekend PG. love the two outfits you posted. you are such a styling mamma-to-be!
> 
> 
> 
> ah! i covet those shoes! well.. i covet all your shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a fun dress, and totally amazing. hope you had fun at the event! (and sat comfortably too!)
> 
> 
> 
> fun!
> 
> 
> 
> oh i love this dress on you jenny!! this is a great colour!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much Hellokatiegirl!
> 
> Here is a blindingly bright H&M dress!



 pretty perfect dress on you!  





platinum_girly said:


> F21 blazer (it looks less like a lab coat IRL ):



 I like that on you! Looks great!  





juneping said:


> zara top | uniqlo jeans | isabel marant boots



 nice and casual NYC Chic June, love it!  





pavilion said:


> a whole lot of neon rose
> 
> View attachment 1823007



 hot hot hot! I really love your outfits.  You are always so well dressed and it matches my likes exactly most times!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore yesterday for a very warm day


----------



## merekat703

Today
Jeggings from 344
Old Navy top
Cole Haan shoes
Tiffany, Tai and Michele jewelry
Tiffany scarf as headband


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!!  Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.


----------



## inherforties

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!!  Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.



I know it's the 'outfit' thread, but I had to comment that you look lovely with that hair style!


----------



## twdavis

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!!  Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.



Love your dress!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> a whole lot of neon rose



You look great.  Love how it's all I'm the same color family


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:
			
		

> thank you ladies!!
> 
> elegance - have you been to the Red Rooster just up the block? it's nice....i had a great time there.



No I haven't been.  Where is it exactly?


----------



## 4Elegance

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...vince sweater, miu miu boots



Love the sweater it looks very comfy


----------



## ahpeste

juneping said:
			
		

> zara top | uniqlo jeans | isabel marant boots



Junepig, Im in love with ur necklace... Mind Sharing where u got em?


----------



## Tp1908

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!!  Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.



Cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

platinum_girly said:


> Aah got it, thanks for explaining
> 
> Me today:



Love this look!


----------



## juneping

4Elegance said:


> No I haven't been.  Where is it exactly?



it's on lenox, between 125 and 126...i think it's new. some celebrity chef...


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> pretty perfect dress on you!
> 
> I like that on you! Looks great!
> 
> nice and casual NYC Chic June, love it!
> 
> hot hot hot! I really love your outfits.  You are always so well dressed and it matches my likes exactly most times!



thanks *keeper*!!



ahpeste said:


> Junepig, Im in love with ur necklace... Mind Sharing where u got em?



thank you!! it's dannijo, the style name is sinatra....from last season. there's a similar one but cost much more...
the link is http://dannijo.com/necklaces/view-all.html


----------



## sara09

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!!  Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.



You look great, love the hair!


----------



## sara09

pavilion said:
			
		

> a whole lot of neon rose



I really love your style, great outfit again!


----------



## ahpeste

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks keeper!!
> 
> thank you!! it's dannijo, the style name is sinatra....from last season. there's a similar one but cost much more...
> the link is http://dannijo.com/necklaces/view-all.html



Thank u!!!!!


----------



## J.E

Todays outfit is a dress from COS and boots from Sergio Rossi, but i will have to change to wellies as it just started to rain...


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:


> it's on lenox, between 125 and 126...i think it's new. some celebrity chef...



Oh no I have not tried it.  Next time I am in the area I will def check it out.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 4Elegance

Today is my first OOTD post.  I am a little embarrassed because I know it doesn't compare to you stylish ladies but here goes.For details head over to my blog.
/Users/Kim/Desktop/DSC01202.jpg


----------



## 4Elegance

Sorry my attachment didn't go through


----------



## platinum_girly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love this look!


 
Thanks doll xoxo


----------



## phiphi

everyone looks so fantastic today! for some reason, my computer is misbehaving and when i try to do quotes, i just get a long lagging delay.

OOTD: dvf dress, CL shoes, chanel beige clair


----------



## Machick333

from this weekend  Top: Club Monaco, pants: Zara. Bag: Chanel Jumbo. 

THis is the only pic i could upload...all others were "too big" guess i should learn how to resize lol. More pics on blog if you are interested.

THanks for letting me share!


----------



## Meta

phiphi said:


> love this! relaxed and chic.



Thanks, *phiphi*! I'm loving your yellow TB flats & striped ZARA peplum jacket!  (I am actually wearing stripes today!) Also, adore your starfish bangle & the Chanel flap in beige clair.


----------



## Machick333

nice dress and LOVE that bag ! 


phiphi said:


> everyone looks so fantastic today! for some reason, my computer is misbehaving and when i try to do quotes, i just get a long lagging delay.
> 
> OOTD: dvf dress, CL shoes, chanel beige clair


----------



## Machick333

4Elegance said:


> Sorry my attachment didn't go through
> 
> View attachment 1824048


 
love this look! i'm so into denim tops right now


----------



## Machick333

platinum_girly said:


> Aah got it, thanks for explaining
> 
> Me today:


 
you look great. i had no idea you were pregnant!!!! congrats. ummm i did NOT look like that when i was 19 weeks preggers...heck; i dont look like that now! lol


----------



## Machick333

pavilion said:


> a whole lot of neon rose
> 
> completltey LOVe this look head to toe!
> 
> View attachment 1823007


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!! Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.


 
so chic as always  


phiphi said:


> zara dog print top that look exactly like our 2 jack russell terriers.. had to get it LOL. j crew skirt


 
i really Love this!!! great outfit


----------



## sweetnikki_6

4Elegance, love your look.


----------



## platinum_girly

Machick333 said:


> you look great. i had no idea you were pregnant!!!! congrats. ummm i did NOT look like that when i was 19 weeks preggers...heck; i dont look like that now! lol


 
Lol are you kidding me? You look fantastic!!! Thanks so much for the congrats hun xoxo


----------



## platinum_girly

Everybody is looking so fantastic, this thread rocks!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

inherforties said:


> I know it's the 'outfit' thread, but I had to comment that you look lovely with that hair style!





twdavis said:


> Love your dress!!!





Tp1908 said:


> Cute!





sara09 said:


> You look great, love the hair!





Machick333 said:


> so chic as always /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Everyone is just so super sweet!  Thank you so very much!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

More print mixing with a Joe Fresh Top and Necessary Objects Skirt.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> it's a civic holiday here today, so no work ootd!! wheee! zara top, banana republic shorts, tory burch flats
> hope you all had a fantastic weekend!



Adorable!  LOVE that striped peplum and pops of colour!



MarieG said:


> Love this thread! Great outfits, ladies!
> 
> This si what I wore to my cousin's wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asos Skater Dress in mint
> *3 Stand Pearl Necklace
> *Mary & Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps
> *Turquoise Chandelier Earrings
> *White Mini Toywatch



That mint colour is so perfect on you!



platinum_girly said:


> Aah got it, thanks for explaining
> 
> Me today:



LOVE, LOVE that skirt on you!  Great polka dot top!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore yesterday for a very warm day



Looking super cute in that dress and hat!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

4Elegance said:


> Sorry my attachment didn't go through
> 
> View attachment 1824048


 
You look great ..love the skirt with denim top!!



phiphi said:


> everyone looks so fantastic today! for some reason, my computer is misbehaving and when i try to do quotes, i just get a long lagging delay.
> 
> OOTD: dvf dress, CL shoes, chanel beige clair



Love that dress!  Wish summer wasnt coming to an end ... I would be searching online now!! 


Jenny Lauren said:


> More print mixing with a Joe Fresh Top and Necessary Objects Skirt.



Such a cute combination!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...DVF top, Jcrew pant, Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## sep

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...vince sweater, miu miu boots


 
I love this look!!!  That sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## MarieG

Jenny Lauren said:


> That mint colour is so perfect on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Jokili




----------



## Louboufan

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF top, Jcrew pant, Jimmy Choo shoes



Stunning!


----------



## Louboufan

Jenny Lauren said:


> More print mixing with a Joe Fresh Top and Necessary Objects Skirt.


Lovely


----------



## Louboufan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!!  Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.


Pretty


----------



## Louboufan

Machick333 said:


> from this weekend  Top: Club Monaco, pants: Zara. Bag: Chanel Jumbo.
> 
> THis is the only pic i could upload...all others were "too big" guess i should learn how to resize lol. More pics on blog if you are interested.
> 
> THanks for letting me share!


Beautiful!


----------



## couture2387

Skirt and tank: Old Navy
Cardigan: Nordstrom Juniors section
Pumps: Steve Madden


----------



## silversage4

Everyone looks so fantastic today! If it weren't a telework day I would be totally inspired to wear something more than yoga pants!  
PhiPhi I'm LOVING those CLs!


----------



## 4Elegance

luvsagreatdeal said:


> You look great ..love the skirt with denim top!!
> 
> Such a cute combination!!



Thank you luvsagreatdeal.  You should follow us on FB if you like deals like I do


----------



## 4Elegance

Machick333 said:


> love this look! i'm so into denim tops right now



On my blog last week I did a daily post on how to wear a denim top.  It was very versatile and all of my readers said they found something they loved.  You should check it out.


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> everyone looks so fantastic today! for some reason, my computer is misbehaving and when i try to do quotes, i just get a long lagging delay.
> 
> OOTD: dvf dress, CL shoes, chanel beige clair


 
Oh that flap, i die!!!



Machick333 said:


> from this weekend  Top: Club Monaco, pants: Zara. Bag: Chanel Jumbo.
> 
> THis is the only pic i could upload...all others were "too big" guess i should learn how to resize lol. More pics on blog if you are interested.
> 
> THanks for letting me share!


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> More print mixing with a Joe Fresh Top and Necessary Objects Skirt.


 
LOVE the shoes!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE, LOVE that skirt on you! Great polka dot top!!


 
Thanks sweetie xoxo



Jokili said:


>


 
Love this whole look!


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:
			
		

> everyone looks so fantastic today! for some reason, my computer is misbehaving and when i try to do quotes, i just get a long lagging delay.
> 
> OOTD: dvf dress, CL shoes, chanel beige clair


Love this look!


----------



## Samia

Machick333 said:
			
		

> from this weekend  Top: Club Monaco, pants: Zara. Bag: Chanel Jumbo.
> 
> THis is the only pic i could upload...all others were "too big" guess i should learn how to resize lol. More pics on blog if you are interested.
> 
> THanks for letting me share!



Cute outfit! And awww your little one wants to get in on the action


----------



## Samia

J.E said:


> Todays outfit is a dress from COS and boots from Sergio Rossi, but i will have to change to wellies as it just started to rain...


I love your dress!


Jenny Lauren said:


> More print mixing with a Joe Fresh Top and Necessary Objects Skirt.


Very fresh for summer, love it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

J.E said:
			
		

> Todays outfit is a dress from COS and boots from Sergio Rossi, but i will have to change to wellies as it just started to rain...



Love this look!


----------



## rx4dsoul

phiphi said:
			
		

> everyone looks so fantastic today! for some reason, my computer is misbehaving and when i try to do quotes, i just get a long lagging delay.
> 
> OOTD: dvf dress, CL shoes, chanel beige clair



Phiphi, love love love this dress (as usual!) !


----------



## Allee

luciabugia said:
			
		

> From my blog post today.. I've actually forgotten about this maxi!



Love the Bal bag! Is it from this season? Thanks!!


----------



## merekat703

Love the tee, wheres it from! 


Jokili said:


>


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> More print mixing with a Joe Fresh Top and Necessary Objects Skirt.



very fun mix of patterns! super cute!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Adorable!  LOVE that striped peplum and pops of colour!



thank you jenny!



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love that dress!  Wish summer wasnt coming to an end ... I would be searching online now!!



aw thank you dear! well, if you find it now, you could wear it next summer!! 



Jokili said:


>



cute top!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF top, Jcrew pant, Jimmy Choo shoes



love the dvf!



couture2387 said:


> Skirt and tank: Old Navy
> Cardigan: Nordstrom Juniors section
> Pumps: Steve Madden



great outfit!



platinum_girly said:


> Oh that flap, i die!!!



aw thank you PG! you have a great outfit today too!



Samia said:


> Love this look!



thank you samia!


----------



## phiphi

rx4dsoul said:


> Phiphi, love love love this dress (as usual!) !



thank you rx4!! xox


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks sep~  I just love chunky, comfy sweaters!


sep said:


> I love this look!!! That sweater is gorgeous!


 
Thanks Louboufan, you're a sweetie


Louboufan said:


> Stunning!


 
Hi Phiphi~ doesnt DVF just have the cutest stuff! 


phiphi said:


> love the dvf!


----------



## xoxoCat

4Elegance said:


> Sorry my attachment didn't go through
> 
> View attachment 1824048



Love your chambray shirt, you look so pretty.


----------



## 4Elegance

sweetnikki_6 said:
			
		

> 4Elegance, love your look.



Thank you.  You guys are so sweet I was really nervous about posting.


----------



## 4Elegance

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Everybody is looking so fantastic, this thread rocks!!!



You are adorable platinum


----------



## 4Elegance

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...DVF top, Jcrew pant, Jimmy Choo shoes



Love all of your looks.  You never get it wrong


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> everyone looks so fantastic today! for some reason, my computer is misbehaving and when i try to do quotes, i just get a long lagging delay.
> 
> OOTD: dvf dress, CL shoes, chanel beige clair



Love this! You can never go wrong with a DvF dress!


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> aw thank you PG! you have a great outfit today too!


 


4Elegance said:


> You are adorable platinum


 
Awww thanks lovelies xoxo


----------



## Eva1991

pavilion said:


> a whole lot of neon rose
> 
> View attachment 1823007




Great skirt!


----------



## Eva1991

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much for everyone's sweet comments!!!  Here I'm wearing an H&M LBD.



Love your hair in this pic!


----------



## 4Elegance

Here we go after all your lovely comments I decided to share my outfit from the other day.  Hope you enjoy.  For outfit details checkout my blog.


----------



## juneping

^^love the sandals, really bright up the whole pairing!!






isabel marant tee, pumps | uniqlo jeans | givenchy pandora


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:
			
		

> ^^love the sandals, really bright up the whole pairing!!
> 
> isabel marant tee, pumps | uniqlo jeans | givenchy pandora



Thank you juneping. You look fab.  Love the pumps


----------



## Machick333

Samia said:


> Cute outfit! And awww your little one wants to get in on the action


 


Louboufan said:


> Beautiful!


 


platinum_girly said:


> Lol are you kidding me? You look fantastic!!! Thanks so much for the congrats hun xoxo


 
thanks ladies


----------



## Machick333

From yesterday  shirt Tbabaton (via aritzia) pants : Zara shoes: Tory burch bag:lv Evora 

Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## sammie225

almost total zara look


----------



## 4Elegance

Wow everyone is looking great.  I lobe this thread.


----------



## Myrkur

Not today, but few days ago. Zara top, H&M jeans, Chanel biker boots


----------



## platinum_girly

Fringe!!!


----------



## silversage4

Machick333 said:
			
		

> From yesterday  shirt Tbabaton (via aritzia) pants : Zara shoes: Tory burch bag:lv Evora
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !



I love how chic and effortless this outfit look!




			
				sammie225 said:
			
		

> almost total zara look



Cute outfit!




			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> Not today, but few days ago. Zara top, H&M jeans, Chanel biker boots



I'm loving those boots!




			
				platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Fringe!!!



Wow I wish I had looked as good as you do when I was pregnant! 

Here's me today. Pardon the bathroom I didn't have time to take the pic before I left for work 
Anthropology top, plenty by Tracy Reese skirt, and pour la victoire veder shoes


----------



## phiphi

pavilion said:


> Love this! You can never go wrong with a DvF dress!



thank you pavilion!



4Elegance said:


> Here we go after all your lovely comments I decided to share my outfit from the other day.  Hope you enjoy.  For outfit details checkout my blog.
> 
> View attachment 1825369



great outfit - the shoes give it a great pop.



juneping said:


> ^^love the sandals, really bright up the whole pairing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isabel marant tee, pumps | uniqlo jeans | givenchy pandora



everytime i see those isabel marant shoes, i die a little!! i wish i had gotten them! you look great june!



Machick333 said:


> From yesterday  shirt Tbabaton (via aritzia) pants : Zara shoes: Tory burch bag:lv Evora
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !



so fun!



sammie225 said:


> almost total zara look



cute!



Myrkur said:


> Not today, but few days ago. Zara top, H&M jeans, Chanel biker boots



those boots are amazing



platinum_girly said:


> Fringe!!!



love it!



silversage4 said:


> Here's me today. Pardon the bathroom I didn't have time to take the pic before I left for work
> Anthropology top, plenty by Tracy Reese skirt, and pour la victoire veder shoes
> 
> View attachment 1825651



great skirt!


----------



## Elsie87

Ladies, y'all look amazing! 


Today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

4Elegance said:


> Here we go after all your lovely comments I decided to share my outfit from the other day.  Hope you enjoy.  For outfit details checkout my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825369



Cuute!  Head to Toe!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...JC sweater, Jcrew pant, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## Machick333

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...JC sweater, Jcrew pant, Miu Miu shoes



You look
Great


----------



## platinum_girly

silversage4 said:


> Wow I wish I had looked as good as you do when I was pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825651


 
Awww chick i bet you looked fabulous!!!

Love that outfit on you, very chic 



phiphi said:


> love it!


 
Thankyou as always lady xoxo


----------



## 4Elegance

Here's me today. Pardon the bathroom I didn't have time to take the pic before I left for work 
Anthropology top, plenty by Tracy Reese skirt, and pour la victoire veder shoes

[/QUOTE]

Looking good.  I love Anthropologie


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you pavilion!
> 
> great outfit - the shoes give it a great pop.
> 
> Thank you phiphi you are too kind


----------



## 4Elegance

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Cuute!  Head to Toe!



Thank you I was going to try and match the shoes with some color blocking but it became too difficult so this is what I ended up with lol.


----------



## twdavis




----------



## 4Elegance

Love the shorts.  Great color on you.


----------



## Louboufan

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...JC sweater, Jcrew pant, Miu Miu shoes



So cute!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Hello everyone. This is my first time posting a picture in this thread, but I love coming here to look so I thought I would share my look today after my lunch date with a friend. 

Dress- H & M basics line ($9.99)
Belt- Forever 21
Shoes- BCBGirls 
Handbag- Louis Vuitton Mono Artsy MM


----------



## Bentley4Bags

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Fringe!!!



I admire you platinum. I remember seeing your outfit posts a longgggg time ago then I left the forum for a while and now that I have returned I see your still going strong!!! You go girl!!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...JC sweater, Jcrew pant, Miu Miu shoes



Love this!


----------



## platinum_girly

Bentley4Bags said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time posting a picture in this thread, but I love coming here to look so I thought I would share my look today after my lunch date with a friend.
> 
> Dress- H & M basics line ($9.99)
> Belt- Forever 21
> Shoes- BCBGirls
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton Mono Artsy MM


 
Wow girl you have killer legs! 



Bentley4Bags said:


> I admire you platinum. I remember seeing your outfit posts a longgggg time ago then I left the forum for a while and now that I have returned I see your still going strong!!! You go girl!!


 
Awww thankyou chick, i gotta admit that i love me some TPF and this thread is one of my faves, so much inspiration


----------



## twdavis

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Love the shorts.  Great color on you.



Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Machick333 said:
			
		

> From yesterday  shirt Tbabaton (via aritzia) pants : Zara shoes: Tory burch bag:lv Evora
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !



Liking this look...casual chic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sammie225 said:
			
		

> almost total zara look



Love those booties ...soo cool! What are they?


----------



## 4Elegance

Good morning everyone.  My blog is all about having wardrobe pieces that transition to any season well.  Today I post using the same canvas as the one used for my color blocking post.  Check out my blog for more outfit details.






Oh almost forgot...the shoes are my favorite part of the outfit.


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Ladies, y'all look amazing!
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



love this elsie!! you look so chic, as always!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...JC sweater, Jcrew pant, Miu Miu shoes



love pink pants - i've been totally addicted to that colour!



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1826095



fun print!



Bentley4Bags said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time posting a picture in this thread, but I love coming here to look so I thought I would share my look today after my lunch date with a friend.
> 
> Dress- H & M basics line ($9.99)
> Belt- Forever 21
> Shoes- BCBGirls
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton Mono Artsy MM



i love this!! hope you had a great lunch date!



4Elegance said:


> Good morning everyone.  My blog is all about having wardrobe pieces that transition to any season well.  Today I post using the same canvas as the one used for my color blocking post.  Check out my blog for more outfit details
> 
> View attachment 1826903
> 
> 
> Oh almost forgot...the shoes are my favorite part of the outfit.



fun outfit!


----------



## phiphi

zara blazer, joe fresh tshirt, j crew skirt and manolos


----------



## twdavis

phiphi said:


> fun print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara blazer, joe fresh tshirt, j crew skirt and manolos



You look great.  May I ask who your necklace is by?


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> You look great.  May I ask who your necklace is by?



hi 4elegance, the necklace is at a store in canada called dynamite. (http://www.dynamite.ca/storelocator.aspx)

they don't have e-comm but hopefully you can track it down. i got a while ago or i'd give you a style number or name but it could still be in stores. hope this helps!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Such a cute combination!!





Louboufan said:


> Lovely





Louboufan said:


> Pretty





platinum_girly said:


> LOVE the shoes!!!





phiphi said:


> very fun mix of patterns! super cute!





Eva1991 said:


> Love your hair in this pic!




Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling summery in a BP cardigan, Club Monaco dress and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## silversage4

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.  My blog is all about having wardrobe pieces that transition to any season well.  Today I post using the same canvas as the one used for my color blocking post.  Check out my blog for more outfit details.
> 
> Oh almost forgot...the shoes are my favorite part of the outfit.



I love this outfit, you wear it well 




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> zara blazer, joe fresh tshirt, j crew skirt and manolos



Great outfit! I saw that skirt when it went on sale and now I'm really sorry I didn't get it


----------



## silversage4

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Feeling summery in a BP cardigan, Club Monaco dress and Jimmy Choo heels.



Oh I love this! Your style is so inspiring!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Lili's closet shirt, Anlo denim, Pedro Garcia shoes.


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> hi 4elegance, the necklace is at a store in canada called dynamite. (http://www.dynamite.ca/storelocator.aspx)
> 
> they don't have e-comm but hopefully you can track it down. i got a while ago or i'd give you a style number or name but it could still be in stores. hope this helps!



Thank you for responding.  My sister is going to Canada next week for business so I'll have her check.  It looks amazing on you.


----------



## 4Elegance

silversage4 said:
			
		

> I love this outfit, you wear it well
> 
> Thank you silverage4 that's very kind of you


----------



## znzngo

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling summery in a BP cardigan, Club Monaco dress and Jimmy Choo heels.


This whole look is so beautiful!
I really love your style! It's so feminine, chic and elegant


----------



## jesscat

Joie top, zara skirt & shoes, chanel bag (Just realized you can't see my shoes in this pic, but you can on the blog! haha)

I love black & white together!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling summery in a BP cardigan, Club Monaco dress and Jimmy Choo heels.



Jimmy Choo AND BP ...that is why I love your style so much!  Great outfit


----------



## kiwishopper

Me yesterday on my blog


----------



## melodysaw

phiphi said:


> zara blazer, joe fresh tshirt, j crew skirt and manolos


Nice  color contrast.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is just a casual outfit from last weekend. The shirt is Old Navy, the shorts and bag are both from J. Crew.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

jesscat said:


> Joie top, zara skirt & shoes, chanel bag (Just realized you can't see my shoes in this pic, but you can on the blog! haha)
> 
> I love black & white together!



So elegant! Great picture!



kiwishopper said:


> Me yesterday on my blog



Looks great! I love this combination of colors.



phiphi said:


> zara blazer, joe fresh tshirt, j crew skirt and manolos



I love the J. Crew skirt phiphi! It looks gorgeous with your Manolos!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling summery in a BP cardigan, Club Monaco dress and Jimmy Choo heels.



Another fab outfit Jenny! I love the hat with this outfit!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Lili's closet shirt, Anlo denim, Pedro Garcia shoes.



Love the stripes!


----------



## jesscat

hellokatiegirl said:


> So elegant! Great picture!



Aww thank you!


----------



## Takeshi

OOTD from few days back


----------



## 4Elegance

Takeshi said:
			
		

> OOTD from few days back



Love the look.  Your blazer is awesome


----------



## Louboufan

Takeshi said:


> OOTD from few days back


Very nice!


----------



## Louboufan

Bentley4Bags said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time posting a picture in this thread, but I love coming here to look so I thought I would share my look today after my lunch date with a friend.
> 
> Dress- H & M basics line ($9.99)
> Belt- Forever 21
> Shoes- BCBGirls
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton Mono Artsy MM


Love the Artsy!


----------



## Louboufan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling summery in a BP cardigan, Club Monaco dress and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## Louboufan

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Lili's closet shirt, Anlo denim, Pedro Garcia shoes.


I really love your style.


----------



## Takeshi

4Elegance, thank you! Blazer is from Zara (bought it few weeks ago) and I love it to pieces 

Louboufan, thank you


----------



## juneping

isabel marant tee, pumps | french connection shorts


----------



## 4Elegance

Takeshi said:
			
		

> 4Elegance, thank you! Blazer is from Zara (bought it few weeks ago) and I love it to pieces
> 
> Louboufan, thank you



Don't add to my shopping problem lol.  I'm headed that way in 2.5 hours will def look for that blazer.


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:
			
		

> isabel marant tee, pumps | french connection shorts



Looking good again and those shoes kill me every time  love love love them


----------



## Samia

Looking lovely everyone!


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> isabel marant tee, pumps | french connection shorts


 
hot hot hot June! Love it!


----------



## its_a_keeper

phiphi said:


> zara blazer, joe fresh tshirt, j crew skirt and manolos


 
Really pretty phiphi!


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling summery in a BP cardigan, Club Monaco dress and Jimmy Choo heels.



very chic - you look great!



silversage4 said:


> I love this outfit, you wear it well
> 
> Great outfit! I saw that skirt when it went on sale and now I'm really sorry I didn't get it



aw thanks silversage! maybe you can still find it in stores?



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Lili's closet shirt, Anlo denim, Pedro Garcia shoes.



fun!



4Elegance said:


> Thank you for responding.  My sister is going to Canada next week for business so I'll have her check.  It looks amazing on you.



yay! i hope she can find it for you!! 



jesscat said:


> Joie top, zara skirt & shoes, chanel bag (Just realized you can't see my shoes in this pic, but you can on the blog! haha)
> 
> I love black & white together!



i love black and white too - it's such a classic combo. you look great!



kiwishopper said:


> Me yesterday on my blog



cute!



melodysaw said:


> Nice  color contrast.



thank you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> This is just a casual outfit from last weekend. The shirt is Old Navy, the shorts and bag are both from J. Crew.



this is so fun! love this whole look, katie!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the J. Crew skirt phiphi! It looks gorgeous with your Manolos!



thank you!! 



Takeshi said:


> OOTD from few days back



that's a great look with the blazer!


----------



## phiphi

juneping said:


> isabel marant tee, pumps | french connection shorts



very nice!!


----------



## phiphi

TGIF everyone!! zara linen tee, joe's jeans, and zara shoes.. backyard slide courtesy hubby


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone!! zara linen tee, joe's jeans, and zara shoes.. backyard slide courtesy hubby



Great look phiphi love the print of those jeans


----------



## Jokili

*platinum_girly, phiphi* thanks.

*merekat703*, Kenvelo.


----------



## pavilion

happy friday!  hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Tiare

Love the outfit! Aren't those Zara linen t-shirts the best? I have been living in the ones I picked up at the start of the clearance bonanza 



phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone!! zara linen tee, joe's jeans, and zara shoes.. backyard slide courtesy hubby


----------



## silversage4

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone!! zara linen tee, joe's jeans, and zara shoes.. backyard slide courtesy hubby



Super cute, perfect look for a Friday!




			
				pavilion said:
			
		

> happy friday!  hope you all have a great weekend!


I love this outfit, very chic!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Jcrew shirt, Current/Elliott denim, CL


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ladies!



hellokatiegirl said:


> So elegant! Great picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I love this combination of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the J. Crew skirt phiphi! It looks gorgeous with your Manolos!
> 
> 
> 
> Another fab outfit Jenny! I love the hat with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the stripes!


 


phiphi said:


> very chic - you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> aw thanks silversage! maybe you can still find it in stores?
> 
> 
> 
> fun!
> 
> 
> 
> yay! i hope she can find it for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love black and white too - it's such a classic combo. you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> this is so fun! love this whole look, katie!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great look with the blazer!


----------



## melodysaw

TGIF everyone!! 
l like everyone's outfits.


Here is mine.
Al Rio silk pleated dress and Bottega Veneta shoe.


----------



## RafaelaG.




----------



## twdavis

Dress grew throughout the day. So here's my too long now tied in a knot maxi


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend fashionistas!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend fashionistas!!!



Happy Weekend to you, too!
Jealouse! Are you still having 'skirt-weather' over there? Here it rained again today! 
Hopefully tomorrow the sun will be out and about here, too!


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> Happy Weekend to you, too!
> Jealouse! Are you still having 'skirt-weather' over there? Here it rained again today!
> Hopefully tomorrow the sun will be out and about here, too!


 
Lol i am wearing shorts (but i get what you mean ) and yes today was a realllly hot day, we actually took the little ones out to the park and for a picnic, the grounds were full of people and it actually really felt like summer (about time!)


----------



## LaToyaForever

Outfit of the day. Hope you like it. More pics on my website and lookbook.


----------



## chloe_chanel

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1829276
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829277
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day. Hope you like it. More pics on my website and lookbook.



Love this look!


----------



## twdavis

Hope everyone is having a FAB weekend!!!!


----------



## twdavis

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Happy weekend fashionistas!!!



Always look forward to your posts!!! You look great!! Hope you're feeling well


----------



## Meta

Channeling Coco Chanel today...


----------



## rx4dsoul

weN84 said:
			
		

> Channeling Coco Chanel today...



Love your take on a classic.


----------



## Allee

BCBG dress, Chanel clutch and Hollywould shoes. Going to Waterman's Ball with DH.


----------



## Meta

rx4dsoul said:


> Love your take on a classic.



Thank you!


----------



## inherforties

weN84 said:


> Channeling Coco Chanel today...



Gorgeous! A nice update to the classic style,



Allee said:


> BCBG dress, Chanel clutch and Hollywould shoes. Going to Waterman's Ball with DH.



You look lovely! I hope you and your DH had a great time.


----------



## Eva1991

This is me yesterday!

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend fashionistas!!!



Absolutely love your shorts!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Reliving my teenage years with an Old Navy sweater tied around the waist of my Topshop dress.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

silversage4 said:


> Oh I love this! Your style is so inspiring!





znzngo said:


> This whole look is so beautiful!
> I really love your style! It's so feminine, chic and elegant





luvsagreatdeal said:


> Jimmy Choo AND BP ...that is why I love your style so much!  Great outfit





hellokatiegirl said:


> Another fab outfit Jenny! I love the hat with this outfit!





Louboufan said:


>





phiphi said:


> very chic - you look great!



*Wow, everyone's support is just so amazing!  Thank you so much for  these lovely comments!*


----------



## Meta

inherforties said:


> Gorgeous! A nice update to the classic style,



Thank you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kiwishopper said:


> Me yesterday on my blog



Such a pretty polka dot skirt on you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> This is just a casual outfit from last weekend. The shirt is Old Navy, the shorts and bag are both from J. Crew.



Really love the colour combo in this outfit.  I've been looking at getting that J.Crew little Edie, and it looks great on you!



phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone!! zara linen tee, joe's jeans, and zara shoes.. backyard slide courtesy hubby



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your pants!  Such pretty colours and print!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Jcrew shirt, Current/Elliott denim, CL



Such a chic outfit!  Love the polka dot blouse and your shoes!



platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend fashionistas!!!



So in love with the print, colours and style of your shorts!  So flattering and pretty!



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1829276
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829277
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day. Hope you like it. More pics on my website and lookbook.



Fabulous pop of colour with your bag!


----------



## 4Elegance

Looking good this weekend ladies.  So much inspiration


----------



## cfca22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Reliving my teenage years with an Old Navy sweater tied around the waist of my Topshop dress.



I really like the color of the dress it very cute


----------



## angelastoel

today:


----------



## Jesssh

twdavis said:


> Dress grew throughout the day. So here's my too long now tied in a knot maxi
> 
> View attachment 1828834


----------



## LeeLee1098

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Reliving my teenage years with an Old Navy sweater tied around the waist of my Topshop dress.



Love everything about this! The photo itself plus your outfit!


----------



## platinum_girly

twdavis said:


> Always look forward to your posts!!! You look great!! Hope you're feeling well


 


Eva1991 said:


> Absolutely love your shorts!


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> So in love with the print, colours and style of your shorts! So flattering and pretty!


 
Thanks ladies xoxo


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Went to an engagement party last night and here's my look. I haven't posted here in so long but I'm gonna start  So hard for me to get pics of my look because I moved in with my boyfriend and my vanity room is not set up yet  Excuse the poor lighting and no shoes lol The dress is from a teeny bopper store in the mall called GITI. It was $24.99! Naven inspired. I ordered the Naven and it was so sheer and crinkled with every move so I returned it. Came across this one and it's not sheer because it's a polyester blend or something. I wore Bakers gold/bronze ankle strap platform sandals (like the popular Gucci ones a few seasons ago) with Kate Spade nude gumdrop stud earrings, BCBGeneration nude/gold bow leather bracelet and Express gold mesh necklace.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Went to an engagement party last night and here's my look. I haven't posted here in so long but I'm gonna start  So hard for me to get pics of my look because I moved in with my boyfriend and my vanity room is not set up yet  Excuse the poor lighting and no shoes lol The dress is from a teeny bopper store in the mall called GITI. It was $24.99! Naven inspired. I ordered the Naven and it was so sheer and crinkled with every move so I returned it. Came across this one and it's not sheer because it's a polyester blend or something. I wore Bakers gold/bronze ankle strap platform sandals (like the popular Gucci ones a few seasons ago) with Kate Spade nude gumdrop stud earrings, BCBGeneration nude/gold bow leather bracelet and Express gold mesh necklace.



Your makeup looks great also!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

angelastoel said:


> today:



Love this look Angelastoel


----------



## Louboufan

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Went to an engagement party last night and here's my look. I haven't posted here in so long but I'm gonna start  So hard for me to get pics of my look because I moved in with my boyfriend and my vanity room is not set up yet  Excuse the poor lighting and no shoes lol The dress is from a teeny bopper store in the mall called GITI. It was $24.99! Naven inspired. I ordered the Naven and it was so sheer and crinkled with every move so I returned it. Came across this one and it's not sheer because it's a polyester blend or something. I wore Bakers gold/bronze ankle strap platform sandals (like the popular Gucci ones a few seasons ago) with Kate Spade nude gumdrop stud earrings, BCBGeneration nude/gold bow leather bracelet and Express gold mesh necklace.


Gorg


----------



## Louboufan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Reliving my teenage years with an Old Navy sweater tied around the waist of my Topshop dress.



So cute!


----------



## Louboufan

Celine


angelastoel said:


> today:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Soooo many great looking outfits in this thread


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my outfit of the day:


----------



## 4Elegance

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit of the day:



I love this look.  Your attention to the details are amazing.


----------



## phiphi

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1829276
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829277
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day. Hope you like it. More pics on my website and lookbook.





weN84 said:


> Channeling Coco Chanel today...





twdavis said:


> Hope everyone is having a FAB weekend!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1829915
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829916
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829917





Allee said:


> BCBG dress, Chanel clutch and Hollywould shoes. Going to Waterman's Ball with DH.
> 
> View attachment 1830560



you ladies are all so pretty in these variations of black and white. love this!!


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend fashionistas!!!



hope you had a great weekend too! you look fab as always!



RafaelaG. said:


>



adorable!



melodysaw said:


> TGIF everyone!!
> l like everyone's outfits.
> 
> Here is mine.
> Al Rio silk pleated dress and Bottega Veneta shoe.



fun!



Tiare said:


> Love the outfit! Aren't those Zara linen t-shirts the best? I have been living in the ones I picked up at the start of the clearance bonanza



they really are - i have 3 of them and they're perfect.



4Elegance said:


> Great look phiphi love the print of those jeans



thank you 4elegance!



silversage4 said:


> Super cute, perfect look for a Friday!
> 
> I love this outfit, very chic!



thank you silversage!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Such a pretty polka dot skirt on you!
> 
> Really love the colour combo in this outfit.  I've been looking at getting that J.Crew little Edie, and it looks great on you!
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your pants!  Such pretty colours and print!
> 
> Such a chic outfit!  Love the polka dot blouse and your shoes!
> 
> So in love with the print, colours and style of your shorts!  So flattering and pretty!
> 
> Fabulous pop of colour with your bag!



thank you jenny! i love that blue on you - the yellow is perfect colourblocking!


----------



## phiphi

angelastoel said:


> today:



fun neutrals!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> Went to an engagement party last night and here's my look. I haven't posted here in so long but I'm gonna start  So hard for me to get pics of my look because I moved in with my boyfriend and my vanity room is not set up yet  Excuse the poor lighting and no shoes lol The dress is from a teeny bopper store in the mall called GITI. It was $24.99! Naven inspired. I ordered the Naven and it was so sheer and crinkled with every move so I returned it. Came across this one and it's not sheer because it's a polyester blend or something. I wore Bakers gold/bronze ankle strap platform sandals (like the popular Gucci ones a few seasons ago) with Kate Spade nude gumdrop stud earrings, BCBGeneration nude/gold bow leather bracelet and Express gold mesh necklace.



you look great! hope you had a fun night out - i really like the necklace!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my outfit of the day:



very very chic!! love it!



Eva1991 said:


> This is me yesterday!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



lovely dress!!


----------



## phiphi

work - zara blazer, banana republic, and j crew necklace/shoes


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Dress - Alexander Wang; Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Hat - Uniqlo; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise tri-stone bracelet - Street Vendor; Beaded bracelet - Gifted; Chain bracelet - Isabel Marant; Spiked bracelet - Pamela Love


----------



## Meta

phiphi said:


> you ladies are all so pretty in these variations of black and white. love this!!



Thank you, *phiphi*! Love that ZARA blazer! 

p/s: I like your blog.


----------



## Meta

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Alexander Wang; Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Hat - Uniqlo; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise tri-stone bracelet - Street Vendor; Beaded bracelet - Gifted; Chain bracelet - Isabel Marant; Spiked bracelet - Pamela Love



Nice comfy outfit & I love the second shot of your outfit.


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> work - zara blazer, banana republic, and j crew necklace/shoes



Love it.  You look great for a Monday


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> hope you had a great weekend too! you look fab as always!


 
Thanks girl 



phiphi said:


> work - zara blazer, banana republic, and j crew necklace/shoes


 
Wow i love this whole look, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

my ootd feat. a jcrew inspired Etsy necklace


----------



## juneping

american apparel tee | isabel marant skirt, boots | zara clutch


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

phiphi said:


> work - zara blazer, banana republic, and j crew necklace/shoes




I like!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Stella McCartney for Gap Kids sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Fendi Booties


----------



## Samia

phiphi said:


> work - zara blazer, banana republic, and j crew necklace/shoes


Love this whole look!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

cfca22 said:


> I really like the color of the dress it very cute





LeeLee1098 said:


> Love everything about this! The photo itself plus your outfit!





Louboufan said:


> So cute!





phiphi said:


> thank you jenny! i love that blue on you - the yellow is perfect colourblocking!



*Thank you so much for your super sweet comments!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling a little more corporate formal in this BCBG dress & belt, Boutique 9 shoes and Gucci bag.


----------



## znzngo

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling a little more corporate formal in this BCBG dress & belt, Boutique 9 shoes and Gucci bag.


I love this!
I specially love the pop of color through your shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Feeling a little more corporate formal in this BCBG dress & belt, Boutique 9 shoes and Gucci bag.



Looking great again.  Love the shoes.  Are they a recent purchase?


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Meta




----------



## silversage4

Everyone looks amazing today, very inspiring


----------



## smiley13tree

An outfit with my new $5 skirt from Nordstrom Rack! I've never worn baby pink before but with studs and leather, I think it's alright!


----------



## Sparklybags

Outfit 1 - Zara Sweater J Crew shorts

Outfit 2 - Lamixx Tee. Zara Shorts

Outfit 3 - Primark Dress, Rebecca Minkoff Dress


----------



## Myrkur

zara dress, miu miu sunglasses, chanel woc, chanel chain sandals


----------



## bag in black

juneping said:
			
		

> american apparel tee | isabel marant skirt, boots | zara clutch



your Outfit is very wonderful


----------



## Louboufan

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Stella McCartney for Gap Kids sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Fendi Booties


I love the booties.


----------



## Louboufan

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Alexander Wang; Sandals - Sergio Rossi; Hat - Uniqlo; Necklace - Street Vendor; Turquoise tri-stone bracelet - Street Vendor; Beaded bracelet - Gifted; Chain bracelet - Isabel Marant; Spiked bracelet - Pamela Love



So pretty.


----------



## Louboufan

phiphi said:


> work - zara blazer, banana republic, and j crew necklace/shoes


Love it!


----------



## butterfly_baby

thought i'd take my Celine out again


----------



## MarieG

Looking fab, ladies! 











*Hollister Fleece Top
*Saltwater Single Stand Pearl Necklace 
*Balenciaca City
*Ted Baker Pumps
*Balenciaga Sunglasses


----------



## platinum_girly

MarieG said:


> Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hollister Fleece Top
> *Saltwater Single Stand Pearl Necklace
> *Balenciaca City
> *Ted Baker Pumps
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses


 
Ooh pretty outfit, very K Cav!!! Do you mind sharing your opinion on Hollister sizing in their shirts? I have been eyeing one for a while but i am not sure which size to get, i heard that they run small. If it helps i am normally (when not pregnant, lol!) UK size 6-8 on top and 32dd cup size, thanks hun


----------



## MarieG

platinum_girly said:


> Ooh pretty outfit, very K Cav!!! Do you mind sharing your opinion on Hollister sizing in their shirts? I have been eyeing one for a while but i am not sure which size to get, i heard that they run small. If it helps i am normally (when not pregnant, lol!) UK size 6-8 on top and 32dd cup size, thanks hun



Thank you! I don't think they run small actually - I think the run true-to-size. I am a UK size 6 and a 32C and wear XS in Hollister, which is my usual size. Hope that helps!

Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way! You look amazing! Can't wait to follow your maternity style, too!


----------



## platinum_girly

MarieG said:


> Thank you! I don't think they run small actually - I think the run true-to-size. I am a UK size 6 and a 32C and wear XS in Hollister, which is my usual size. Hope that helps!
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way! You look amazing! Can't wait to follow your maternity style, too!


 
Oh thanks for that hun, so if i usually get a small in tops then i should stick with the small?

You are so sweet, i have only just realised you are another UK lady, for some reason i thought you were a Cali girl


----------



## MarieG

platinum_girly said:


> Oh thanks for that hun, so if i usually get a small in tops then i should stick with the small?
> 
> You are so sweet, i have only just realised you are another UK lady, for some reason i thought you were a Cali girl



If you usually get a small in tops I think that's probably the right size for you to get. If it's a tad too big you can just chuck it in the dryer


----------



## TMD

classic red lips for a walk in the park


----------



## twdavis

Colorblocking.


----------



## twdavis

Myrkur said:
			
		

> zara dress, miu miu sunglasses, chanel woc, chanel chain sandals



Very cute!!!


----------



## Myrkur

twdavis said:


> Very cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> work - zara blazer, banana republic, and j crew necklace/shoes



Love this. So classic!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Everyone is looking so fabulous!!!  Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

znzngo said:


> I love this!
> I specially love the pop of color through your shoes



Thank you so very much!



4Elegance said:


> Looking great again.  Love the shoes.  Are they a recent purchase?



Thanks!  YES, I just bought them last week from revolveclothing.com!


----------



## Myrkur

Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!!!  Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.



Love the second outfit


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...gap sweater, ALC skirt, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks, they're one of my favorites!



Louboufan said:


> I love the booties.


----------



## jessicalistic

I've been stalking silently the last few weeks. As usual, loving everyone's creativity. 

Here is my yesterday
Dress: Lucky Brand


----------



## quynh_1206

Myrkur said:


> zara dress, miu miu sunglasses, chanel woc, chanel chain sandals


 
So pretty!


----------



## quynh_1206

jessicalistic said:


> I've been stalking silently the last few weeks. As usual, loving everyone's creativity.
> 
> Here is my yesterday
> Dress: Lucky Brand


 
You look great...Love your hair. I wish I have naturally curly hair like that.


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! YES, I just bought them last week from revolveclothing.com!


Yay, thanks so much I will be getting these today..  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## jessicalistic

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> You look great...Love your hair. I wish I have naturally curly hair like that.



So do I! They're pin curls  My hair is wavy at best, but really pretty straight. Pin curls last me three days.


----------



## twdavis

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Everyone is looking so fabulous!!!  Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.



Love this!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Nicki MinaJ tee dress


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Looking good, ladies!

Top and jeans are Zara, bag is Chloé


----------



## 4Elegance

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> thought i'd take my Celine out again



Bag twins.  Don't you love it?


----------



## 4Elegance

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...gap sweater, ALC skirt, CL shoes



You look amazing.  Yellow is your color


----------



## xoxoCat

butterfly_baby said:


> thought i'd take my Celine out again



The bag is divine. Just curious, do all Celine owners wear the bag with the wings pulled out? Would it be possible to stuff it into the sides of the bag?


----------



## Stellaxoxo

butterfly_baby said:


> my ootd feat. a jcrew inspired Etsy necklace




Very pretty!!!


----------



## dreamlet

xoxoCat said:


> The bag is divine. Just curious, do all Celine owners wear the bag with the wings pulled out? Would it be possible to stuff it into the sides of the bag?



It is possible, the bag just won't hold as much.


----------



## Myrkur

quynh_1206 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> Top and jeans are Zara, bag is Chloé



Nice top and bag!


----------



## Sterntalerli

jessicalistic said:


> I've been stalking silently the last few weeks. As usual, loving everyone's creativity.
> 
> Here is my yesterday
> Dress: Lucky Brand



you look great!!! love your hair!


----------



## juneping

isabel marant dress + pumps


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Thanks girl
> Wow i love this whole look, you look fabulous!!!



thank you sweetie - i love seeing your pictures and seeing that baby belly. how are you doing?



butterfly_baby said:


> my ootd feat. a jcrew inspired Etsy necklace



very cute!



juneping said:


> american apparel tee | isabel marant skirt, boots | zara clutch



fun!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like!



thank you!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Stella McCartney for Gap Kids sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Fendi Booties



fierce, wei!



Samia said:


> Love this whole look!



thank you samia!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling a little more corporate formal in this BCBG dress & belt, Boutique 9 shoes and Gucci bag.



very polished and pretty!!


----------



## phiphi

Myrkur said:


> zara dress, miu miu sunglasses, chanel woc, chanel chain sandals



very cute look - the rabbit ears crack me up! 



Louboufan said:


> Love it!



thank you louboufan!!



butterfly_baby said:


> thought i'd take my Celine out again



you should!! she's a lovely bag!



MarieG said:


> Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hollister Fleece Top
> *Saltwater Single Stand Pearl Necklace
> *Balenciaca City
> *Ted Baker Pumps
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses



great outfit!



TMD said:


> classic red lips for a walk in the park



classic and chic. i love it all!



twdavis said:


> Colorblocking.
> 
> View attachment 1833669



those pants are a fun colour!


----------



## phiphi

pavilion said:


> Love this. So classic!



thank you pavilion!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!!!  Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.



fun!! i love both looks!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...gap sweater, ALC skirt, CL shoes



lovely!



jessicalistic said:


> I've been stalking silently the last few weeks. As usual, loving everyone's creativity.
> 
> Here is my yesterday
> Dress: Lucky Brand



this is fantastic - i love the whole vibe!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> Top and jeans are Zara, bag is Chloé



two thumbs up!



juneping said:


> isabel marant dress + pumps



pretty!


----------



## phiphi

did a review for this zara coat. i'm in love!!


----------



## chicology

Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!!!  Here is a new H&M dress worn two ways.


That's so ingenious


----------



## TMD

phiphi said:


> very cute look - the rabbit ears crack me up!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you louboufan!!
> 
> 
> 
> you should!! she's a lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> classic and chic. i love it all!
> 
> 
> 
> those pants are a fun colour!




Thank you!

Your clutch and Louboutins compliment each other so well!


----------



## silversage4

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Nicki MinaJ tee dress



Love it! 




			
				Crazy4Handbags said:
			
		

> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> Top and jeans are Zara, bag is Chloé



Great outfit, I love all the different textures




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> did a review for this zara coat. i'm in love!!


Phiphi that coat is fantastic!


----------



## Meta

Going green today...


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Vince sweater, Joe's Jeans, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks for all your lovely comments!

You look really chic in this outfit,  I love the pops of red from your shoes and clutch.  And they studs on your jacket.....studs are my new favorite trim!



phiphi said:


> did a review for this zara coat. i'm in love!!


----------



## Meta

*angelastoel*, your PS1 always gives sucha pop of color! 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Vince sweater, Joe's Jeans, Miu Miu shoes


Cute shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks weN84....I love this style so much I have them in two colors! 



weN84 said:


> *angelastoel*, your PS1 always gives sucha pop of color!
> 
> 
> Cute shoes!


----------



## Meta

weibaobai said:


> Thanks weN84....I love this style so much I have them in two colors!



I don't blame you!


----------



## silversage4

Happy wed everyone!
Ootd - BR cardi, jcrew shirt, coh skirt an Cesar paciotti shoes.


----------



## jessicalistic

Sterntalerli said:
			
		

> you look great!!! love your hair!



Thanks! Too bad it's not like that every day. When will a good perm be invented?


----------



## jessicalistic

phiphi said:
			
		

> did a review for this zara coat. i'm in love!!



Oh my god, saw this in the store and fell in love! But I felt like it was too early to buy a coat.


----------



## 4Elegance

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog....Vince sweater, Joe's Jeans, Miu Miu shoes



Love your shoes


----------



## MarieG

Thank you! 




phiphi said:


> did a review for this zara coat. i'm in love!!



You look fab! Love the coat!


----------



## jesscat

on the blog today:


----------



## phiphi

TMD said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your clutch and Louboutins compliment each other so well!



thank you tmd!!



silversage4 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Great outfit, I love all the different textures
> 
> Phiphi that coat is fantastic!



thank you silversage! you look fantastic in your OOTD!



weN84 said:


> Going green today...



fun!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Vince sweater, Joe's Jeans, Miu Miu shoes



oh those miu miu shoes haunt me..  love them!



weibaobai said:


> Thanks for all your lovely comments!
> 
> You look really chic in this outfit,  I love the pops of red from your shoes and clutch.  And they studs on your jacket.....studs are my new favorite trim!



i know right? i love how they add a bit of rock and roll to a piece.



jessicalistic said:


> Oh my god, saw this in the store and fell in love! But I felt like it was too early to buy a coat.



me too - i felt a bit nutty in the store in the dead of summer trying it on. i bought it because i knew if i left it, they would sell it and i'd be really bummed out. 



MarieG said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You look fab! Love the coat!



thank you marie!!


----------



## Louboufan

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Vince sweater, Joe's Jeans, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## platinum_girly

phiphi said:


> thank you sweetie - i love seeing your pictures and seeing that baby belly. how are you doing?


 
Thanks hun, yes i am good thankyou (well as good as you can be when you are still having sickeness, blah!) 
How are you?



silversage4 said:


> Love it!


 
Thanks babe xoxo



phiphi said:


> did a review for this zara coat. i'm in love!!


 
Wow you ROCK this look! Very VB!


----------



## quynh_1206

jesscat said:


> on the blog today:


 
Everything is so pretty about these pictures. I love that little pop of pink in your necklace!


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....Vince sweater, Joe's Jeans, Miu Miu shoes


 
LOVE your shoes!


----------



## butterfly_baby

love this look! 



angelastoel said:


>


----------



## butterfly_baby

Stellaxoxo said:


> Very pretty!!!





phiphi said:


> very cute!







aww thanks )


----------



## butterfly_baby

phiphi said:


> did a review for this zara coat. i'm in love!!



I loooove the shoes!! Are they still made? I think I've read they are not


----------



## butterfly_baby

4Elegance said:


> Bag twins.  Don't you love it?



hello, twin 

so glad i got that bag. such a classic beauty.


----------



## jesscat

quynh_1206 said:


> Everything is so pretty about these pictures. I love that little pop of pink in your necklace!



Aww thank you!


----------



## phiphi

jesscat said:


> on the blog today:



cute!! what a great skirt!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks hun, yes i am good thankyou (well as good as you can be when you are still having sickeness, blah!)
> How are you?
> 
> Thanks babe xoxo
> 
> Wow you ROCK this look! Very VB!



doing well, thanks! aw, morning sickness is no fun. you look great though!



butterfly_baby said:


> I loooove the shoes!! Are they still made? I think I've read they are not



hi butterfly, sadly the minibout is no longer made - it's a declic with a little opening. he did another style later called the open clic but the opening was not as oval. these aren't made anymore either but the two do pop up from time to time on ebay. i went up a full size from my US size in these.


----------



## Meta

phiphi said:


> fun!


Thanks, *phiphi*


----------



## silversage4

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog....Vince sweater, Joe's Jeans, Miu Miu shoes



I always look forward to your posts, your style and pics are lovely


----------



## butterfly_baby

phiphi said:


> hi butterfly, sadly the minibout is no longer made - it's a declic with a little opening. he did another style later called the open clic but the opening was not as oval. these aren't made anymore either but the two do pop up from time to time on ebay. i went up a full size from my US size in these.



thanks for the info! will check ebay from time to time. these shoes are just perfect!


----------



## 4Elegance

jesscat said:
			
		

> on the blog today:



Awesome outfit you look great.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ladies...it was worth all the hard work to track down! 



phiphi said:


> thank you tmd!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you silversage! you look fantastic in your OOTD!
> 
> 
> 
> fun!
> 
> 
> 
> oh those miu miu shoes haunt me..  love them!
> 
> 
> 
> i know right? i love how they add a bit of rock and roll to a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> me too - i felt a bit nutty in the store in the dead of summer trying it on. i bought it because i knew if i left it, they would sell it and i'd be really bummed out.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you marie!!


 


Louboufan said:


>


 


quynh_1206 said:


> LOVE your shoes!


----------



## pavilion

lilly pulitzer scarf


----------



## phiphi

butterfly_baby said:


> thanks for the info! will check ebay from time to time. these shoes are just perfect!



they do pop up from time to time - good luck and fingers crossed you find them!!



pavilion said:


> lilly pulitzer scarf
> 
> View attachment 1836034



that is such a great print!!


----------



## phiphi

j crew and CL


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> j crew and CL


 
Great outfit. Such a pretty dress and the shoes!


----------



## quynh_1206

pavilion said:


> lilly pulitzer scarf
> 
> View attachment 1836034


 
This is so cute. I love the print of your Lilly scarf.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Started singing "Here Comes the Sun" when I looked in the mirror.  Wearing a Zara jacket, J.Crew blouse and ASOS skirt.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

4Elegance said:


> Yay, thanks so much I will be getting these today..  Hope you don't mind.



Ha ha, of course!!! They are a great shoe and really comfortable!!!



Myrkur said:


> Love the second outfit





twdavis said:


> Love this!!!





phiphi said:


> very polished and pretty!!





phiphi said:


> fun!! i love both looks!





chicology said:


> That's so ingenious



Thank you so much for all of your lovely comments!


----------



## inherforties

Someday I'll invest in a tripod for my camera or talk my husband into being my photographer. But for now, it's just this.

No office today and something comfortable to run errands in.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog.  Jenny Han poncho, Jbrand cargos, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## silversage4

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew and CL



Loving that outfit!




			
				Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Started singing "Here Comes the Sun" when I looked in the mirror.  Wearing a Zara jacket, J.Crew blouse and ASOS skirt.



I love this outfit Jenny just looking made me smile




			
				weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog.  Jenny Han poncho, Jbrand cargos, Miu Miu shoes



Great outfit, you have the best shoes!


----------



## silversage4

inherforties said:
			
		

> Someday I'll invest in a tripod for my camera or talk my husband into being my photographer. But for now, it's just this.
> 
> No office today and something comfortable to run errands in.



Easy and fun! Love the pop of color!


----------



## juneping

club monaco linen top | muubaa leather shorts | zara sandals


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew and CL



So pretty!


----------



## pavilion




----------



## jesscat

Yesterday after work!


----------



## jesscat

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog.  Jenny Han poncho, Jbrand cargos, Miu Miu shoes



Love those shoes!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend ladies!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...br cardi, bailey 44 skirt, fendi shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks jesscat!



jesscat said:


> Love those shoes!!


----------



## Louboufan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Started singing "Here Comes the Sun" when I looked in the mirror.  Wearing a Zara jacket, J.Crew blouse and ASOS skirt.



Love this look!


----------



## Myrkur

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog.  Jenny Han poncho, Jbrand cargos, Miu Miu shoes



Like your shoes


----------



## Myrkur

pavilion said:


> View attachment 1837223



Cute, this is something I'd wear


----------



## Myrkur

jesscat said:


> on the blog today:



cute skirt


----------



## J_L33

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend ladies!!!



Who designed your bag??


----------



## platinum_girly

J_L33 said:


> Who designed your bag??


 
Michael kors babe


----------



## 4Elegance

You ladies have done it again y'all look great.  Beautiful everyone


----------



## sammie225

the little white dress


----------



## Myrkur

:doggie:

But I just took the white top of 'cause it's waaay too hot here


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Myrkur! 



Myrkur said:


> Like your shoes


----------



## MACsarah

Myrkur said:


> :doggie:
> 
> But I just took the white top of 'cause it's waaay too hot here



That's a really cute skirt! Where is it from? 

Ps. I actually liked the outfit better without the white top


----------



## Myrkur

MACsarah said:


> That's a really cute skirt! Where is it from?
> 
> Ps. I actually liked the outfit better without the white top



Thank yoU! It's from Hollister. Yeh I thought the same, so decided to go without the white top  was too hot anyway


----------



## J_L33

platinum_girly said:


> Michael kors babe



Do you know the style name?


----------



## platinum_girly

J_L33 said:


> Do you know the style name?


 
Oh sorry hun, yes it is called the 'Gansevoort' tote in Vanilla


----------



## platinum_girly

Myrkur said:


> :doggie:
> 
> But I just took the white top of 'cause it's waaay too hot here


 
OMG i love, love, love your doggy! Soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Myrkur

platinum_girly said:


> OMG i love, love, love your doggy! Soooooo cute!!!



I knooow! I wish he still was a puppy


----------



## butterfly_baby

My new T by Alexander Wang muscle shirt was taken out today  It feels soooo soft..!!






sorry for the messy room haha, i just dont have a professional set up / cam


----------



## butterfly_baby

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> Top and jeans are Zara, bag is Chloé



ohh the top!! have seen it a couple of times in the store but just couldnt decide. love the look on you!!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Summer in the city...






Acessories close up:






My favorite brooch:


----------



## Happy Days 2012

What I wore today for a little weekend shopping!


----------



## platinum_girly

Fantastic style ladies!


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Fantastic style ladies!



ohhh...aaahhhh....the pants, and the bag!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

finally a pic I didnt take myself, haha 
me today..


----------



## PrincessBal

I am back!! Sorry for the long absence ladies! You all look fabulous as always!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing an H&M cardigan, J.Crew top and Old Navy Shorts.


----------



## madraykin

Those trousers look fun princessbal. Also loving the black bal.


----------



## Myrkur

Top + shorts Hollister


----------



## New-New

instagr.am/p/Ohf2XXL3Dc/

My shopping outfit today


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Everyone looks truly amazing in this thread!



butterfly_baby said:


> ohh the top!! have seen it a couple of times in the store but just couldnt decide. love the look on you!!



Thanks, butterfly_baby!  The top is one of my faves!  The fabric is super unique and quite comfy, love the lace detailing... Gives it a feminine twist on an otherwise blasé shape.  I think the top would look amazing with your style. By the way, loved the butterfly ring you sported, ordered one myself.


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone...I havent been here in a little while so Im sharing what Im wearing today since my daughter took this silly pic...Top is vintage, pants are from Ross, shoes are from Zara and Chloe sunnies.


----------



## Meta

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an H&M cardigan, J.Crew top and Old Navy Shorts.



Lovin' those polka dots! 

Here's mine for today - monochromatic stripes & polka dots...


----------



## butterfly_baby

Crazy4Handbags said:


> By the way, loved the butterfly ring you sported, ordered one myself.



oh,yaay  post a pic when you get it! i'm curious how other girls style it


----------



## P.Y.T.

Yesterday's ensemble... On my way to brunch with my guy..

Denim top *F21*
Skirt *Zara*
Handbag *Zara*
Shoes *Sergio Rossi*


----------



## ilovefashion87

Werk! I love this. How are you doing?




P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday's ensemble... On my way to brunch with my guy..
> 
> Denim top *F21*
> Skirt *Zara*
> Handbag *Zara*
> Shoes *Sergio Rossi*


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> ohhh...aaahhhh....the pants, and the bag!!


 
Awww thanks hun xoxo



butterfly_baby said:


> finally a pic I didnt take myself, haha
> me today..


 
I am so jealous that you get to wear a sundress, it looks so nice where you are. I have been dealing with nasty weather and rain here the past few days


----------



## Myrkur

Vintage T, Zara skirt, Chanel sandals


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Awww thanks hun xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous that you get to wear a sundress, it looks so nice where you are. I have been dealing with nasty weather and rain here the past few days



at the moment we have 38 degrees C here. i wouldnt mind for a bit nasty-ness hehe  but you are right, i'm glad i can wear my dresses. hopefully the sun will bless the UK again soon


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> at the moment we have 38 degrees C here. i wouldnt mind for a bit nasty-ness hehe  but you are right, i'm glad i can wear my dresses. hopefully the sun will bless the UK again soon


 
LOL the funny thing is that the sun probably IS blessing the UK (and even England) _somewhere_ right now (different cities have different weather just like you guys states do) but although the rain has died the sun is only peeking through here and definately not warm enough for dresses yet  
That is the thing about British summers- they are random and shocking, never know what you are going to get from one day to the next so always have to be prepared


----------



## 4Elegance

You ladies all look amazing.  I had a busy weekend.  Nephew got hurt in football on Friday and didn't want to leave my side lol.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Eva1991

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...I havent been here in a little while so Im sharing what Im wearing today since my daughter took this silly pic...Top is vintage, pants are from Ross, shoes are from Zara and Chloe sunnies.
> 
> View attachment 1839898



You look so vibrant! Love the beige outfit + coloured shoes combo!



P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday's ensemble... On my way to brunch with my guy..
> 
> Denim top *F21*
> Skirt *Zara*
> Handbag *Zara*
> Shoes *Sergio Rossi*



You look fab as usual!


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> LOL the funny thing is that the sun probably IS blessing the UK (and even England) _somewhere_ right now (different cities have different weather just like you guys states do) but although the rain has died the sun is only peeking through here and definately not warm enough for dresses yet
> That is the thing about British summers- they are random and shocking, never know what you are going to get from one day to the next so always have to be prepared



yes I know, Britain is "known" for rain all the time, kinda sucks .. I am from Austria though, not US


----------



## pavilion

happy monday!


----------



## Sterntalerli

pavilion said:


> happy monday!
> 
> View attachment 1840453



woooow i just  your ootd!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> yes I know, Britain is "known" for rain all the time, kinda sucks .. I am from Austria though, not US


 
Oh gosh i just saw that. sorry hun! Wow Austria, beautiful!!!
Ha i said that earlier and now the sun is shining brightly, just can't win, lol!


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Oh gosh i just saw that. sorry hun! Wow Austria, beautiful!!!
> Ha i said that earlier and now the sun is shining brightly, just can't win, lol!



So yaay time for summerdress then


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> So yaay time for summerdress then


 
LOL i am thinking about being brave and breaking out the shorts, because according to weather reports the rain is now done until friday (fingers crossed)


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> happy monday!



You look great.  Love the skirt with a black top.


----------



## lovemysavior

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> You look so vibrant! Love the beige outfit + coloured shoes combo!
> 
> You look fab as usual!



Thank u Eva!


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> You look great.  Love the skirt with a black top.






			
				Sterntalerli said:
			
		

> woooow i just  your ootd!!!



thank you!


----------



## kiwishopper

Yellow belted dress with Balenciaga Outremer City


----------



## 4Elegance

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Yellow belted dress with Balenciaga Outremer City



Lovely, love those colors together


----------



## Sparklybags

Enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Cobalt blue is my new favourite colour!  Wearing a Topshop dress and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## platinum_girly

Big buddha bag:


----------



## momofgirls

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday's ensemble... On my way to brunch with my guy..
> 
> Denim top *F21*
> Skirt *Zara*
> Handbag *Zara*
> Shoes *Sergio Rossi*


Looking good


----------



## lovemysavior

P.Y.T. said:
			
		

> Yesterday's ensemble... On my way to brunch with my guy..
> 
> Denim top F21
> Skirt Zara
> Handbag Zara
> Shoes Sergio Rossi



Love this whole look!  You look fab!


----------



## scottishlass

P.Y.T. said:


> This past weekend at my family reunion in Arkansas..


Catching up, and that shopper tote caught my eye. I have the same one in the same color and absolutely love it!


----------



## Meta

Case of Monday Blues...


----------



## Leighsdesign

My attempt to balance summer and autumn.






Chambray shirt and lace skirt from J. Crew, leather sandals from Anthropologie.


----------



## phiphi

ack! i'm so so far behind! lovely outfits everyone!

i'm very sorry i can't comment on each one of you!


----------



## 4Elegance

My outfit from Sunday.  A little boring but perfect for church.  Outfit details on my blog.


----------



## platinum_girly

4Elegance said:


> My outfit from Sunday. A little boring but perfect for church. Outfit details on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1841626


 
Not boring at all, you look beautiful!


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Shirt - Zara; Shorts - DIY; Bag - Celine; Belt - Barbara Bui; Necklace - Ebay; Arty Ring - YSL; Starfish Ring - YSL; Sandals - Celine


----------



## 4Elegance

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Not boring at all, you look beautiful!



Thank you that's very sweet.  Can't wait to see your post today


----------



## 4Elegance

jlao said:
			
		

> from my blog today:
> 
> Shirt - Zara; Shorts - DIY; Bag - Celine; Belt - Barbara Bui; Necklace - Ebay; Arty Ring - YSL; Starfish Ring - YSL; Sandals - Celine



Love this look.  We are bag twins.  Don't you love it?


----------



## pavilion

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Cobalt blue is my new favourite colour!  Wearing a Topshop dress and Boutique 9 heels.



Love your shoes!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Going for neutrals today. . .H&M tee, H&M dress (worn as skirt), Gap leather jacket.


----------



## platinum_girly

4Elegance said:


> Thank you that's very sweet. Can't wait to see your post today


 
 It is pouring it down with rain outside so am sat in my tartan pyjamas and not moving off the couch, lol!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:


> Going for neutrals today. . .H&M tee, H&M dress (worn as skirt), Gap leather jacket.


Love this look!  I'm loving the all neautral look.  Is that jacket still available.  I want it


----------



## Louboufan

Celine
 the outfit! 


jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Shirt - Zara; Shorts - DIY; Bag - Celine; Belt - Barbara Bui; Necklace - Ebay; Arty Ring - YSL; Starfish Ring - YSL; Sandals - Celine


----------



## DTTV

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Shirt - Zara; Shorts - DIY; Bag - Celine; Belt - Barbara Bui; Necklace - Ebay; Arty Ring - YSL; Starfish Ring - YSL; Sandals - Celine


Love this outfit! The Celine gives it the pop of color!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Jenny Lauren said:


> Going for neutrals today. . .H&M tee, H&M dress (worn as skirt), Gap leather jacket.



looooooooooove!!!!


----------



## MarieG

platinum_girly said:


> Big buddha bag:



You look fab! Your hair is just beautiful! I'll need to get some haircare tips of you - I'm trying to grow mine out at the moment! Can't wait for it to be the same length as yours!


----------



## 4Elegance

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> It is pouring it down with rain outside so am sat in my tartan pyjamas and not moving off the couch, lol!



I'm actually jealous.  Wish I could spend the day on the couch...guess I'll eagerly await your OOTD post tomorrow


----------



## platinum_girly

MarieG said:


> You look fab! Your hair is just beautiful! I'll need to get some haircare tips of you - I'm trying to grow mine out at the moment! Can't wait for it to be the same length as yours!


 
OMG are you kidding me? You have really pretty hair already, and it looks to be a nice length too, how long are you wanting to grow it out? I miss my super long hair when i was about 17-18, but alas too much switching between dye colours caused some damage that caused me to lose a few inches (and i still haven't learnt my lesson, lol!)



4Elegance said:


> I'm actually jealous. Wish I could spend the day on the couch...guess I'll eagerly await your OOTD post tomorrow


 
It was nice to have a veg out day, i usually am running around like a mad thing, and i still haven't moved off the couch and now i am onto watching Alien Vs Predator


----------



## ilovekitty

4Elegance said:


> My outfit from Sunday. A little boring but perfect for church. Outfit details on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1841626


 
Love this look!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

7 weeks post partum outfit oh and I own 2 of those tikes below. the newborn and the boy the 2 girls in the middle are my beloved niece's


----------



## Detski54

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> 7 weeks post partum outfit oh and I own 2 of those tikes below. the newborn and the boy the 2 girls in the middle are my beloved niece's



Awwww, you look great! Are you sure you just gave birth to that cutieeee patooootsie?! c",)


----------



## LaToyaForever

Hope you enjoy my outfit


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Werk! I love this. How are you doing?


Hey you! I'm well...Thanxs.



Eva1991 said:


> You look so vibrant! Love the beige outfit + coloured shoes combo!
> Thank you..
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab as usual!


Thank you..



momofgirls said:


> Looking good


Thank you..



scottishlass said:


> Catching up, and that shopper tote caught my eye. I have the same one in the same color and absolutely love it!


Yay we are bag twins! Thanxs..



jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Shirt - Zara; Shorts - DIY; Bag - Celine; Belt - Barbara Bui; Necklace - Ebay; Arty Ring - YSL; Starfish Ring - YSL; Sandals - Celine


Love that celine!


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Big buddha bag:


Love your printed shorts..



Jenny Lauren said:


> Going for neutrals today. . .H&M tee, H&M dress (worn as skirt), Gap leather jacket.


You look great from head to toe.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Detski54 said:


> Awwww, you look great! Are you sure you just gave birth to that cutieeee patooootsie?! c",)




LOL!! yes last June had Simone a bit early......long painful labor that is! and I thought second kids come easier....27 hours of labor....breast feeding full time here...very rewarding!


----------



## Detski54

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> LOL!! yes last June had Simone a bit early......long painful labor that is! and I thought second kids come easier....27 hours of labor....breast feeding full time here...very rewarding!



Oh I see, thats why you're loosing so much pregnancy weight coz of the breastfeeding. And wow, 27hrs?! I thought mine was the longest at 18hrs! How much more it would be if I had my second child?! Lol


----------



## FFan76

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1842408
> 
> Hope you enjoy my outfit



You're hot


----------



## MarieG

platinum_girly said:


> OMG are you kidding me? You have really pretty hair already, and it looks to be a nice length too, how long are you wanting to grow it out? I miss my super long hair when i was about 17-18, but alas too much switching between dye colours caused some damage that caused me to lose a few inches (and i still haven't learnt my lesson, lol!)



Well, you can't tell! Yours looks super shiny, thick and healthy now! My ultimate length goal is about your length. Watching hair grow is like watching grass grow though


----------



## 4Elegance

ilovekitty said:
			
		

> Love this look!



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> 7 weeks post partum outfit oh and I own 2 of those tikes below. the newborn and the boy the 2 girls in the middle are my beloved niece's



You look amazing and the kids are adorable


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi guys just thought I'd share my ootd.  Excuse the hair it's really hot here in Texas.  Outfit details on my blog.  Hope you enjoy


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing an old BCBG dress with Coach bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

butterfly_baby said:


> looooooooooove!!!!





P.Y.T. said:


> You look great from head to toe.



Thank you so much ladies!



lovemysavior said:


> Love this look!  I'm loving the all neautral look.  Is that jacket still available.  I want it



Thank you!!  Unfortunately, I bought this jacket at the end of last winter.


----------



## pavilion




----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Big buddha bag:



You look super chic in these shorts!  That bag is awesome!



weN84 said:


> Case of Monday Blues...



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the bright bold blue of your dress!



4Elegance said:


> My outfit from Sunday.  A little boring but perfect for church.  Outfit details on my blog.
> 
> View attachment 1841626



LOVE that leopard blazer!  Definitely NOT boring!



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1842408
> 
> Hope you enjoy my outfit



Great printed dress!  Love how you made it more casual with those boots!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

pavilion said:


> View attachment 1842871



So pretty and elegant!  LOVE the colour of your blazer!


----------



## butterfly_baby

My new t by alexander wang skirt finally came today in the right size


----------



## Meta

Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the bright bold blue of your dress!


Thank you! 

p/s: I see that you have the same color dress for your outfit today!


----------



## twdavis

Loving everyone's OOTD! Some of you are making me ready for Fall! 
Still hot in TX:


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing an old BCBG dress with Coach bag.



Love the dress.  That color looks great on you


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> LOVE that leopard blazer!  Definitely NOT boring!
> 
> Thank you Jenny


----------



## 4Elegance

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> My new t by alexander wang skirt finally came today in the right size



That skirt looks great.  Love the Celine we are bag twins


----------



## 4Elegance

twdavis said:
			
		

> Loving everyone's OOTD! Some of you are making me ready for Fall!
> Still hot in TX:



I'm in TX too and it's hot lol


----------



## platinum_girly

Bornsocialite26 said:


> 7 weeks post partum outfit oh and I own 2 of those tikes below. the newborn and the boy the 2 girls in the middle are my beloved niece's


 
Banging body for just having had a baby, please share tips with me in December 



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1842408
> 
> Hope you enjoy my outfit


 
Love it, head to toe.



P.Y.T. said:


> Love your printed shorts..


 
Thanks hun, and your latest outfit is fab, love how you incorporated the bangle in with the clutch, you made the look POP 



Jenny Lauren said:


> You look super chic in these shorts! That bag is awesome!


 
Thanks hun, i love it because water just slides right off it, great for rainy days or amusement park wet rides 
Love your Coach bag, looks vintage and i love the vintage look 



butterfly_baby said:


> My new t by alexander wang skirt finally came today in the right size


 
Lovely look, you are another one that bought the pops of colour together with the sandals and the ring, perfect!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...vince top, anlo denim, Christian Dior Booties


----------



## Meta

butterfly_baby said:


> My new t by alexander wang skirt finally came today in the right size



Love the casual relaxed outfit. 



twdavis said:


> Loving everyone's OOTD! Some of you are making me ready for Fall!
> Still hot in TX:



Love the monochrome! 

Here's mine, a minty statement...


----------



## Louboufan

4Elegance said:


> My outfit from Sunday.  A little boring but perfect for church.  Outfit details on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1841626



Pretty.


----------



## 4Elegance

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Pretty.



Thanks I wasnt sure about the blazer at first then I saw it on sale the last one and in my size so I couldn't pass lol


----------



## kiwishopper

What I am wearing today with my Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## Fifitrix

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an old BCBG dress with Coach bag.



All you ladies are so stylish but I love this look!


----------



## FFan76

Here's my outfit. 

D&G polo sweater in Coco brown, D&G brown small gingham shorts.


----------



## Nutcracker

weN84 said:


> Love the casual relaxed outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the monochrome!
> 
> Here's mine, a minty statement...


Awww, sooo pretty! The dress is breathtaking, it reminds me of the '60s. Where is it from?


----------



## Meta

Nutcracker said:


> Awww, sooo pretty! The dress is breathtaking, it reminds me of the '60s. Where is it from?



Thank you!  It's from H&M back in mid-late April. Details of outfit can always be found on my blog.


----------



## Nutcracker

weN84 said:


> Thank you!  It's from H&M back in mid-late April. Details of outfit can always be found on my blog.



Thank you! Your blog is amazing, I put it on my bookmarks' list. I always love to see stylish outfits - they give me inspiration.


----------



## Sterntalerli

FFan76 said:


> Here's my outfit.
> 
> D&G polo sweater in Coco brown, D&G brown small gingham shorts.



pretty brown!!!


----------



## pavilion

weN84 said:
			
		

> Here's mine, a minty statement...



Pretty!


----------



## pavilion

Old J.Crew paisley cardigan


----------



## Meta

Nutcracker said:


> Thank you! Your blog is amazing, I put it on my bookmarks' list. I always love to see stylish outfits - they give me inspiration.


Thank you so much for your kind words!  I never really know if anyone likes what's on my blog since there's not much comments! But thank you, again! 



pavilion said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Old J.Crew paisley cardigan



Love it


----------



## PrincessBal

Last week in Amsterdam!


----------



## lovemysavior

pavilion said:
			
		

> Old J.Crew paisley cardigan



So classy...love it!


----------



## lovemysavior

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Last week in Amsterdam!



Super cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Alice and olivia trench vest, rich and skinny denim, CL booties


----------



## sara09

pavilion said:
			
		

> Old J.Crew paisley cardigan



Love this look!


----------



## FFan76

Sterntalerli said:


> pretty brown!!!




Yea, that's why I got it! It was a brown that was "just right" not too dark, not too light!  Besides it was a little different, the fabric is a bit silky.


----------



## Eva1991

weN84 said:


> Here's mine, a minty statement...



Love your dress!!!



pavilion said:


> Old J.Crew paisley cardigan
> 
> View attachment 1844050



Very elegant!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an old BCBG dress with Coach bag.


Very pretty dress!



pavilion said:


> View attachment 1842871


Love your outfit! Very chic!


----------



## Myrkur

pavilion said:


> happy monday!
> 
> View attachment 1840453



You always look so classy in the simplest outfits


----------



## Sparklybags

I lived in maxi dresses at the weekend


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Summer outfit consisting of H&M parrot peplum blouse, J. Crew shorts and clutch.


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:


> Love it





sara09 said:


> Love this look!





Myrkur said:


> You always look so classy in the simplest outfits





Eva1991 said:


> Very elegant!
> Love your outfit! Very chic!



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Meta

Eva1991 said:


> Love your dress!!!


Thank you! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Summer outfit consisting of H&M parrot peplum blouse, J. Crew shorts and clutch.


Love the colors!


----------



## Louboufan

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Alice and olivia trench vest, rich and skinny denim, CL booties



Stunning!


----------



## MarieG

Looking fabulous, ladies! I love checking this thread every day! 

Here is a recent OOTD 











*Asos Electric Blue Dress
*Hermes Pink Clic Clac Bracelet
*Cartier Love Bracelet
*Mini Toywatch in White
*New Look Floral Clutch
*Noname Turquoise Necklace
*Noname Turtouise Sunglasses


----------



## virginiaalamode

OOTD:

Elizabeth & James top, Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt, Miu Miu heels, Missoni for Target cardigan, Balenciaga bag, vintage Chanel earrings

More on my blog (and I love to connect with fellow TPF-ers via Facebook - click the link below if you are so inclined.)


----------



## Detski54

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Summer outfit consisting of H&M parrot peplum blouse, J. Crew shorts and clutch.



I love your OoTd! So refreshing! c",)


----------



## Myrkur

Chanel SHW WOC + GHW sandals


----------



## Detski54

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Chanel SHW WOC + GHW sandals



Nice dress! I love your dog, and your phone case is soo cute! c",)


----------



## Myrkur

Detski54 said:


> Nice dress! I love your dog, and your phone case is soo cute! c",)



Thanks!


----------



## quynh_1206

Myrkur said:


> Chanel SHW WOC + GHW sandals


 
I love your dress. May I ask where it is from? You should have a blog.


----------



## frenchie.xo

hellokatiegirl said:


> Summer outfit consisting of H&M parrot peplum blouse, J. Crew shorts and clutch.



This peplum blouse is fabulous! Is it recent H&M?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

4Elegance said:


> Love the dress.  That color looks great on you





platinum_girly said:


> Love your Coach bag, looks vintage and i love the vintage look





Fifitrix said:


> All you ladies are so stylish but I love this look!





Eva1991 said:


> Very pretty dress!




*Thank you so much for your sweet comments!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Zara jacket and skirt, Jimmy Choo heels, Chanel bag.


----------



## Jokili

^Like.


----------



## kiwishopper

What I am wearing today


----------



## butterfly_baby

weN84 said:


> Love the casual relaxed outfit.


thanks! 



platinum_girly said:


> Lovely look, you are another one that bought the pops of colour together with the sandals and the ring, perfect!



hehe, thanks  i almost wouldnt wear the whole outfit because i couldnt find anything that matches the sandals, when i eventually remembered my arty ring  #firstworldproblems


----------



## butterfly_baby

4Elegance said:


> That skirt looks great.  Love the Celine we are bag twins



i know, you told me  i decided to take her out more, she's way too pretty to be kept at home hehe


----------



## clcoons

Jenny Lauren said:


> Zara jacket and skirt, Jimmy Choo heels, Chanel bag.



omg perf.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weN84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Love the colors!



Thanks weN84!



frenchie.xo said:


> This peplum blouse is fabulous! Is it recent H&M?



Thank you frenchie! I bought this top about 2-3 months ago. I think it sold out pretty fast, as I haven't seen it in the stores recently.


----------



## Myrkur

quynh_1206 said:


> I love your dress. May I ask where it is from? You should have a blog.



Aw thank you! I'm not good with keeping up a blog, maybe in the future. The dress is from Topshop, I got it in May or something in stores.


----------



## MarieG

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD:
> 
> Elizabeth & James top, Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt, Miu Miu heels, Missoni for Target cardigan, Balenciaga bag, vintage Chanel earrings
> 
> More on my blog (and I love to connect with fellow TPF-ers via Facebook - click the link below if you are so inclined.)



Great outfit! Love your Bal Work! Is it a '05 Turquoise?


----------



## MarieG

Myrkur said:


> Chanel SHW WOC + GHW sandals




Love your whole look! And your cute dogs!


----------



## MarieG

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Alice and olivia trench vest, rich and skinny denim, CL booties



Great looks and love your blog!


----------



## MarieG

My OOTD






*Asos Floral Maxi Dress
*Bank Jeans Jacket
*Balenciaga Sunglasses


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you MarieG...and thanks for checking out my blog!



MarieG said:


> Great looks and love your blog!


----------



## weibaobai

aww thanks louboufan 


Louboufan said:


> Stunning!


----------



## platinum_girly

Happy weekend all!


----------



## Myrkur

MarieG said:


> Love your whole look! And your cute dogs!



Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend all!



Oh your baby bump is so cute.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I practically live in activewear (working out) or khakis and polos (for teaching), so on weekends I actually get to have fun lol 

Last Friday happy hour 

Young, Fabulous, & Broke Hamptons Maxi






This Friday happy hour  

Forever 21 Maxi, Faith Connexion hat (rainy tropical storm weather blah). jewelry: Swatch gold matte full blooded watch, BCBGeneration bow bracelet, and Marc by Marc Jacobs wrap bracelet. bag: random boutique find


----------



## lovemysavior

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> I practically live in activewear (working out) or khakis and polos (for teaching), so on weekends I actually get to have fun lol
> 
> Last Friday happy hour
> 
> Young, Fabulous, & Broke Hamptons Maxi
> 
> This Friday happy hour
> 
> Forever 21 Maxi, Faith Connexion hat (rainy tropical storm weather blah). jewelry: Swatch gold matte full blooded watch, BCBGeneration bow bracelet, and Marc by Marc Jacobs wrap bracelet. bag: random boutique find



Love your Celine!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Love your Celine!



it's not!! i stumbled upon it in a little boutique while shopping for a friend's bday present. i almost fainted when i saw it because i could never spend that much on a Celine but i truly love the shape of the Phantom and needed a black leather bag for fall. i feel awful wearing it because it's a rip-off/inspired/copy but it's not fake because there is no branding on it. it was a little over $100 but so huge and carries everything i need.


----------



## lovemysavior

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> it's not!! i stumbled upon it in a little boutique while shopping for a friend's bday present. i almost fainted when i saw it because i could never spend that much on a Celine but i truly love the shape of the Phantom and needed a black leather bag for fall. i feel awful wearing it because it's a rip-off/inspired/copy but it's not fake because there is no branding on it. it was a little over $100 but so huge and carries everything i need.



Oh ok...I saw the pic on my phone so I cant see details.  It is a cute bag Celine or not


----------



## platinum_girly

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh your baby bump is so cute.


 
Awww thanks hun, i am getting so huge now, can't disguise it with dresses anymore 



flsurfergirl3 said:


> it's not!! i stumbled upon it in a little boutique while shopping for a friend's bday present. i almost fainted when i saw it because i could never spend that much on a Celine but i truly love the shape of the Phantom and needed a black leather bag for fall. i feel awful wearing it because it's a rip-off/inspired/copy but it's not fake because there is no branding on it. it was a little over $100 but so huge and carries everything i need.


 
Do NOT feel awful for owning this bag, i own some inspired bags too and there is NOTHING wrong with it! Seriously the only thing people should have a problem with is fake bags (and unfortunately too many people fail to distinguish inspired Vs fakes) but we know that we are not breaking any laws so eff them 
You look great babe!


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Happy weekend all!



love that outfit! and wooow where did the bump come from all of a sudden, haha  seems to have grown a lot over the last couple of days


----------



## butterfly_baby

flsurfergirl3 said:


> it's not!! i stumbled upon it in a little boutique while shopping for a friend's bday present. i almost fainted when i saw it because i could never spend that much on a Celine but i truly love the shape of the Phantom and needed a black leather bag for fall. i feel awful wearing it because it's a rip-off/inspired/copy but it's not fake because there is no branding on it. it was a little over $100 but so huge and carries everything i need.



the bag looks very real! love the phantom too


----------



## virginiaalamode

MarieG said:


> Great outfit! Love your Bal Work! Is it a '05 Turquoise?



Thanks! It's actually green and it's from 2010.


----------



## Meta

Feeling like a ballerina today...


----------



## hunniesochic

^cute outfit.


----------



## MarieG

weN84 said:


> Feeling like a ballerina today...


 

Love it!


----------



## platinum_girly

Hi-lo dress:


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> love that outfit! and wooow where did the bump come from all of a sudden, haha  seems to have grown a lot over the last couple of days


 
Lol yes i have definately 'popped' as they say


----------



## Sheerblonde

platinum_girly said:


> Hi-lo dress:


This is gorgeous!


----------



## MarieG

platinum_girly said:


> Hi-lo dress:



You look fab!


----------



## platinum_girly

Sheerblonde said:


> This is gorgeous!


 


MarieG said:


> You look fab!


 
Thankyou ladies


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Yesterday at an "All white Event".*

Zara white blouse
Zara white skirt
Rebecca Minkoff "Fling stud" clutch
L.A.M.B. Heels


----------



## flsurfergirl3

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday at an "All white Event".*
> 
> Zara white blouse
> Zara white skirt
> Rebecca Minkoff "Fling stud" clutch
> L.A.M.B. Heels




Gorgeous! Can u ID the bracelet and necklace?!


----------



## Meta

hunniesochic said:


> ^cute outfit.





MarieG said:


> Love it!



 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday at an "All white Event".*
> 
> Zara white blouse
> Zara white skirt
> Rebecca Minkoff "Fling stud" clutch
> L.A.M.B. Heels



Very edgy!


----------



## CocoaGoddess

flsurfergirl3 said:


> it's not!! i stumbled upon it in a little boutique while shopping for a friend's bday present. i almost fainted when i saw it because i could never spend that much on a Celine but i truly love the shape of the Phantom and needed a black leather bag for fall. i feel awful wearing it because it's a rip-off/inspired/copy but it's not fake because there is no branding on it. it was a little over $100 but so huge and carries everything i need.



Wow, $100! Is it real leather? I would have totally bought it too, you look great!  Don't feel awful, wear it with pride!


----------



## Louboufan

P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday at an "All white Event".*
> 
> Zara white blouse
> Zara white skirt
> Rebecca Minkoff "Fling stud" clutch
> L.A.M.B. Heels



Nice.


----------



## Louboufan

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I practically live in activewear (working out) or khakis and polos (for teaching), so on weekends I actually get to have fun lol
> 
> Last Friday happy hour
> 
> Young, Fabulous, & Broke Hamptons Maxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Friday happy hour
> 
> Forever 21 Maxi, Faith Connexion hat (rainy tropical storm weather blah). jewelry: Swatch gold matte full blooded watch, BCBGeneration bow bracelet, and Marc by Marc Jacobs wrap bracelet. bag: random boutique find


Celine


----------



## flsurfergirl3

CocoaGoddess said:


> Wow, $100! Is it real leather? I would have totally bought it too, you look great!  Don't feel awful, wear it with pride!



I'm pretty sure because it feels nice and I have another bag from there which was only $40 and it has a funny feel and smell lol This one is pebbly and heavy compared to the other (which is tan colored and a "crook" tote with long strap, totally diff style). 

That night i wore it, my friend and I walked the mall and she was trying on clothes and I had to carry her new Bottega Veneta bag (a client bought for her, $4800) and I almost died. The thing is SO HEAVY and she literally had nothing in it! I was really loving my $100 bag at that point lol


----------



## CocoaGoddess

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I'm pretty sure because it feels nice and I have another bag from there which was only $40 and it has a funny feel and smell lol This one is pebbly and heavy compared to the other (which is tan colored and a "crook" tote with long strap, totally diff style).
> 
> That night i wore it, my friend and I walked the mall and she was trying on clothes and I had to carry her new Bottega Veneta bag (a client bought for her, $4800) and I almost died. The thing is SO HEAVY and she literally had nothing in it! I was really loving my $100 bag at that point lol



Yes, you can definitely tell the difference between a PU leather and real leather. I'm wondering if I can find some nice inspired bags in boutiques around here! Los Angeles, so probably.


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies- I missed all of you this weekend but took a trip to New Orleans to celebrate my friends birthday.  We had a great time and my sister came to meet us.  Here is a fun picture of us even though you can't see our outfits I thought I'd share.  Happy to be back


----------



## LVMademoiselle

That looks like fun!


----------



## 4Elegance

LVMademoiselle said:
			
		

> That looks like fun!



Yes we had a great time


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## its_a_keeper

platinum_girly said:


> Hi-lo dress:



nice and your bumb got so big girl! Woha! All the best to you!



P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday at an "All white Event".*
> 
> Zara white blouse
> Zara white skirt
> Rebecca Minkoff "Fling stud" clutch
> L.A.M.B. Heels



This is sooo pretty on you! And I like it with the small clutch insetead of your big bags. perfect!



4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies- I missed all of you this weekend but took a trip to New Orleans to celebrate my friends birthday.  We had a great time and my sister came to meet us.  Here is a fun picture of us even though you can't see our outfits I thought I'd share.  Happy to be back
> View attachment 1848328
> 
> View attachment 1848329



Looks like you girls had tons of fun! Great pics!


----------



## Eva1991

weN84 said:


> Feeling like a ballerina today...



Cute outfit!



platinum_girly said:


> Hi-lo dress:


Great dress!



P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday at an "All white Event".*
> 
> Zara white blouse
> Zara white skirt
> Rebecca Minkoff "Fling stud" clutch
> L.A.M.B. Heels



Fab as usual!!


----------



## MarieG

angelastoel said:


>



LOVE your look!


----------



## 4Elegance

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-fabulous-flana.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-fabulous-flana.html



Love it.  You look great


----------



## 4Elegance

Here is my outfit.  Details on my blog.  Enjoy.


----------



## hunniesochic

angelastoel said:


>


 Very fashionable! You look great and that bag is divine.


----------



## hunniesochic

4Elegance said:


> Here is my outfit. Details on my blog. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848703


 Love the belt!


----------



## butterfly_baby

angelastoel said:


>



I re-fall in love with your shoes every time you post an outfit with them  are these the ones: http://www.asos.de/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1831071 ?


----------



## angelastoel

butterfly_baby said:


> I re-fall in love with your shoes every time you post an outfit with them  are these the ones: http://www.asos.de/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1831071 ?



Those are the same yes! I am actually thinking about ordering the black ones too (thanks to you, hehe) as the taupe ones I have are so comfy for high heels!


----------



## butterfly_baby

angelastoel said:


> Those are the same yes! I am actually thinking about ordering the black ones too (thanks to you, hehe) as the taupe ones I have are so comfy for high heels!



are they true to size? i usually need UK8, but sometimes 8 is too small and there is no bigger size,haha.


----------



## angelastoel

butterfly_baby said:


> are they true to size? i usually need UK8, but sometimes 8 is too small and there is no bigger size,haha.



I am usually a size 36,5 and have narrow feet, which is a uk size 3,5, I go up to size 4 and add party feet, if my feet swell on really hot days I can always remove my party feet and still be comfy, but with normal temperatures they are slightly to big, so yeah they are quite true to size, maybe slightly narrow.


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies- I missed all of you this weekend but took a trip to New Orleans to celebrate my friends birthday.  We had a great time and my sister came to meet us.  Here is a fun picture of us even though you can't see our outfits I thought I'd share.  Happy to be back
> 
> View attachment 1848328
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848329



aw you all look like you had a blast!




angelastoel said:


>



fun blazer!



weN84 said:


> Feeling like a ballerina today...



adorable! 



platinum_girly said:


> Hi-lo dress:



aww you look wonderful!!! 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Yesterday at an "All white Event".*
> 
> Zara white blouse
> Zara white skirt
> Rebecca Minkoff "Fling stud" clutch
> L.A.M.B. Heels



damn girl! you are killing it!!


----------



## phiphi

banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs


----------



## butterfly_baby

angelastoel said:


> I am usually a size 36,5 and have narrow feet, which is a uk size 3,5, I go up to size 4 and add party feet, if my feet swell on really hot days I can always remove my party feet and still be comfy, but with normal temperatures they are slightly to big, so yeah they are quite true to size, maybe slightly narrow.



ok thanks for letting me know  i think i'll order them too  i never wear heels, always flat shoes, but these ones look just so comfy


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs



  SO freaking cute!


----------



## angelastoel

butterfly_baby said:


> ok thanks for letting me know  i think i'll order them too  i never wear heels, always flat shoes, but these ones look just so comfy



I just ordered them, thanks to you hehe. They are definitely great heals to start with, try to break them in at home, if you aren't used to wear heels gradually built up the time you wear them, if you have a bad first experience the first time you wear heels, you will propably be afraid to wear them again. (I always break-in my new shoes when I am cooking, hehe)


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Dressing for the past super hot weekend here in Toronto. . .Jacob top, H&M skirt, Zara shoes, Marc Jacobs clutch.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs




So in LOVE with this outfit!!  I can't believe your friend made that fabulous skirt!


----------



## butterfly_baby

hehe 
i like the cooking idea lol 



angelastoel said:


> I just ordered them, thanks to you hehe. They are definitely great heals to start with, try to break them in at home, if you aren't used to wear heels gradually built up the time you wear them, if you have a bad first experience the first time you wear heels, you will propably be afraid to wear them again. (I always break-in my new shoes when I am cooking, hehe)


----------



## platinum_girly

its_a_keeper said:


> nice and your bumb got so big girl! Woha! All the best to you!


 


Eva1991 said:


> Great dress!


 


phiphi said:


> aww you look wonderful!!


 
Thanks ladies xoxo



phiphi said:


> banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs


 
Those CLs!!!! (drools)


----------



## frenchie.xo

Casual Monday. J Crew shorts, Coach sandals, LV Eva bag.


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs





I need a friend with sewing skills!


----------



## 4Elegance

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Love the belt!



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs



Phiphi we did have fun.  You look great.  Love the skirt.


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Dressing for the past super hot weekend here in Toronto. . .Jacob top, H&M skirt, Zara shoes, Marc Jacobs clutch.



Shoe and skirt twins.  You look great


----------



## Meta

Eva1991 said:


> Cute outfit!


Thanks!


----------



## Meta

phiphi said:


> adorable!



Thanks!  Absolutely love your polka dot skirt! So envious!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Free people jacket, Current/Elliot denim, All Saints Shoes


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:


> banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs


Beautiful!


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my church outfit yesterday.  Banana Republic silk halter and Zara heels.


----------



## lovemysavior

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Free people jacket, Current/Elliot denim, All Saints Shoes


Love this!


----------



## hunniesochic

phiphi said:


> banana republic blouse, skirt made by a friend, j crew bag and red CLs


 You are looking fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> SO freaking cute!



aw thank you duke!



Jenny Lauren said:


> So in LOVE with this outfit!!  I can't believe your friend made that fabulous skirt!



thank you so much jenny!! i love your outfits - the colours together are perfect!



platinum_girly said:


> Thanks ladies xoxo
> 
> Those CLs!!!! (drools)



thanks PG!



frenchie.xo said:


> Casual Monday. J Crew shorts, Coach sandals, LV Eva bag.



super cute!



DC-Cutie said:


> I need a friend with sewing skills!



thank you dc!! 



4Elegance said:


> Phiphi we did have fun.  You look great.  Love the skirt.



thank you!



weN84 said:


> Thanks!  Absolutely love your polka dot skirt! So envious!



thanks weN! xox



lovemysavior said:


> Beautiful!



thank you lovemysavior! you look awesome - the zara shoes are gorgeous!



hunniesochic said:


> You are looking fabulous!



thank you hunnie!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you lovemysavior! 


lovemysavior said:


> Love this!


----------



## Meta

My maroon Monday...


----------



## ninja_please




----------



## miu miu1

My Outfit for today


----------



## Sparklybags

I am just in love with this bag!


----------



## loves

lovely pictures everyone!


----------



## Sterntalerli

ninja_please said:


>



love your shoes!!!!


----------



## MarieG

Great outfits, ladies!


----------



## MarieG

slang27 said:


> Love all your outfits and how you prove that high street can look high end, stylish and fun! Keep it up!



Thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly

Took my daughter swimming:


----------



## 4Elegance

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Took my daughter swimming:



You look so cute preggo.  That color works well with your skin


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies- I am so ready for fall I wore this even in the 100 degree weather.  The jacket ended up coming off.  Purchased the jacket for under $25 and there is lace detailing on the back.  More details and pics on my blog.


----------



## bry_dee

Gosh, I missed this thread a lot! Been out of action here in tPF because of my comps in graduate school and the unfortunate flood that happened in our area. ush:




4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies- I am so ready for fall I wore this even in the 100 degree weather.  The jacket ended up coming off.  Purchased the jacket for under $25 and there is lace detailing on the back.  More details and pics on my blog.



Wow, the lace detailing is indeed pretty!




platinum_girly said:


> Took my daughter swimming:



I've been out for more than a month and your tummy has gotten much bigger! Really comfy outfit!

Today, went out to lunch with my office mates. I thrifted this shirt for only around a dollar, skinny khaki pants, 8-hole DMs and Mulberry messenger --- all for England today:


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies- I am so ready for fall I wore this even in the 100 degree weather.  The jacket ended up coming off.  Purchased the jacket for under $25 and there is lace detailing on the back.  More details and pics on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849804



Love the jacket and your whole outfit


----------



## 4Elegance

bry_dee said:
			
		

> Gosh, I missed this thread a lot! Been out of action here in tPF because of my comps in graduate school and the unfortunate flood that happened in our area. ush:
> 
> Wow, the lace detailing is indeed pretty!
> 
> I've been out for more than a month and your tummy has gotten much bigger! Really comfy outfit!
> 
> Today, went out to lunch with my office mates. I thrifted this shirt for only around a dollar, skinny khaki pants, 8-hole DMs and Mulberry messenger --- all for England today:



Thank you.  Welcome back hope all is ok now with the flood.  Love your boots as well.


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Love the jacket and your whole outfit



Thank you.  Jacket is very comfy and yesterday I actually saw one still available at my local Zara


----------



## schadenfreude

frenchie.xo said:
			
		

> Casual Monday. J Crew shorts, Coach sandals, LV Eva bag.



Love this look and your hair!! I would kill for hair like that.


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies- I am so ready for fall I wore this even in the 100 degree weather.  The jacket ended up coming off.  Purchased the jacket for under $25 and there is lace detailing on the back.  More details and pics on my blog.



I love your outfit!


----------



## yellow08

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies- I am so ready for fall I wore this even in the 100 degree weather.  The jacket ended up coming off.  Purchased the jacket for under $25 and there is lace detailing on the back.  More details and pics on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849804



Very cute! Loving that bag!
Can you list your outfit details in your TPF posts? A few months ago, members requested that OOTD posters give outfit details in the thread instead of directing people to their personal blogs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Very cute! Loving that bag!
> Can you list your outfit details in your TPF posts? A few months ago, members requested that OOTD posters give outfit details in the thread instead of directing people to their personal blogs.



There was also a notice about not re-directing to blogs from Megs/Vlad.


----------



## butterfly_baby

working on my new website, everything is all over the place haha. but here is my ootd for now


----------



## butterfly_baby

yellow08 said:


> Very cute! Loving that bag!
> Can you list your outfit details in your TPF posts? A few months ago, members requested that OOTD posters give outfit details in the thread instead of directing people to their personal blogs.





DC-Cutie said:


> There was also a notice about not re-directing to blogs from Megs/Vlad.



i dont mind clicking on the bloglink if i like an outfit. personally i dont want to write everything down again when i did it on my blog. just lazy-ness.. i think ppl should write it down if they dont have a blogpost for it. but if they do, why not click the link. it's not that ppl get money out of it or anything, just by others clicking on their bloglink..

and the notice was about linking the blog in the message itself. but it explicitly said it is ok to have the bloglink in the signature..


----------



## butterfly_baby

4Elegance said:


> You look so cute preggo.  That color works well with your skin





platinum_girly said:


> Took my daughter swimming:



was about to say the same! the color looks great on you PG!


----------



## platinum_girly

4Elegance said:


> You look so cute preggo. That color works well with your skin


 
Thankyou sweetie xoxo



4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies- I am so ready for fall I wore this even in the 100 degree weather. The jacket ended up coming off. Purchased the jacket for under $25 and there is lace detailing on the back. More details and pics on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849804


 
Perfect. head to toe 



bry_dee said:


> I've been out for more than a month and your tummy has gotten much bigger! Really comfy outfit!
> 
> Today, went out to lunch with my office mates. I thrifted this shirt for only around a dollar, skinny khaki pants, 8-hole DMs and Mulberry messenger --- all for England today:


 
LOL yes it has, i am scared what i am going to look like in another months time 

You are looking fabulous as always


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> working on my new website, everything is all over the place haha. but here is my ootd for now


 
Love that hi-lo skirt, you look so great!



butterfly_baby said:


> was about to say the same! the color looks great on you PG!


 
Awww thankyou hun xoxo


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> I love your outfit!



Thank you pavilion


----------



## 4Elegance

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Thankyou sweetie xoxo
> 
> Perfect. head to toe
> 
> LOL yes it has, i am scared what i am going to look like in another months time
> 
> You are looking fabulous as always



Thank you.


----------



## yellow08

butterfly_baby said:


> ][/B]i dont mind clicking on the bloglink if i like an outfit. personally i dont want to write everything down again when i did it on my blog. just lazy-ness.. i think ppl should write it down if they dont have a blogpost for it. but if they do, why not click the link. it's not that ppl get money out of it or anything, just by others clicking on their bloglink..
> 
> and the notice was about linking the blog in the message itself. but it explicitly said it is ok to have the bloglink in the signature..



I really don't want to debate this but if you post here you should list here. It's not about people getting $$ or anything like that. If a person takes the time to upload pictures, how much time does it take to list the details-Yet, they can type "more information on my blog." Plus, I might not want to checkout a person's blog just to find out what shirt they're wearing especially when I'm on TPF. Lastly, I might be on a mobile device or using iPhone/iPad app when checking TPF and clicking a link takes too much time.


----------



## butterfly_baby

yellow08 said:


> if you post here you should list here.



sorry, i dont think so.. i guess everyone's opinion to their own 





yellow08 said:


> I really don't want to debate this


me neither haha..

d***, i should have just ignored that like everyone else. lol


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Love that hi-lo skirt, you look so great!


----------



## 4Elegance

yellow08 said:
			
		

> Very cute! Loving that bag!
> Can you list your outfit details in your TPF posts? A few months ago, members requested that OOTD posters give outfit details in the thread instead of directing people to their personal blogs.



I also post in the actual thread and identify where pieces are from.  So if you go to the Zara thread you'll see my post on the jacket and jeans.  Additionally I normally only post one pic but my blog has between 8-10 and I thought that would be overwhelming. Lots of other TPF members post "more details on my blog" or "outfit from my blog". Don't really get the big deal.


----------



## yellow08

butterfly_baby said:


> sorry, i dont think so.. i guess everyone's opinion to their own
> 
> 
> me neither haha..
> 
> *d***, i should have just ignored that like everyone else. lo*l



Passive aggressive, much? I don't recall getting "smart" with you about this topic and _I don't care if someones agrees with me on this subject-_ this isn't a popularity contest and I don't come here checking to see how many people "ignore" my comments or not. 

I've been on this board for 5 years and this board is pretty friendly and responsive. I come here to exchange with people who share a common like/love for beauty, clothes, shoes, etc...not for "cattiness" 

So the next time, I'm _not _talking to you, go ahead, and _ignore_- "_*lol*_"


----------



## butterfly_baby

Huh?

You 2 were talking about ppl not posting the info on here. Since i dont do that either i wanted to explain why - i guess most of us- do so. If you wanted to have a private convo than im sorry didnt know that..

Ps @ ignoring
I meant that if i hadnt answered we wouldnt be debating..

Ps @ agreeing
I meant that some ppl think like you and post the info here, some ppl dont and dont post the info.. Right, it's not about agreeing. But apparently this topic always comes up somehow..so if we could stop that now..i dont know why get all mad about me, i wasnt being rude..



yellow08 said:


> Passive aggressive, much? I don't recall getting "smart" with you about this topic and _I don't care if someones agrees with me on this subject-_ this isn't a popularity contest and I don't come here checking to see how many people "ignore" my comments or not.
> 
> I've been on this board for 5 years and this board is pretty friendly and responsive. I come here to exchange with people who share a common like/love for beauty, clothes, shoes, etc...not for "cattiness"
> 
> So the next time, I'm _not _talking to you, go ahead, and _ignore_- "_*lol*_"


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Took my daughter swimming:



PG! Pregnancy becomes you! You look positively beautiful.


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> working on my new website, everything is all over the place haha. but here is my ootd for now



I love this look!!! Simple pretty and casually chic.


----------



## butterfly_baby

rx4dsoul said:


> I love this look!!! Simple pretty and casually chic.



You're sweet  thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly

rx4dsoul said:


> PG! Pregnancy becomes you! You look positively beautiful.


 
Awww how sweet of you to say, you are a doll! Missing your outfits xoxo


----------



## Swanky

Here's the dealio. . . 
the driving traffic to blogs was/is getting annoying, so Vlad and Megs amended the rules to reflect the change.  
If you have a blog and people want to see it they'll click on the link in your signature.  Period.
Asking people to go look is a little advertise-y and not ok.

This thread is long and this seems like a good time to put it out of it's misery.  Please don't bring your issues w/ one another from this one to the new one.
There will be short guidelines - follow them and we can all coexist okay!? :okay:


----------

